# MTBker aus HB



## trekhb (4. April 2004)

Hi,suche Gleichgesinnte für gemeinsame "Ausritte" in der Umgebung.Auto mit 2 Radträgern vorhanden und auch an Sonntagausflügen bis Harzer Raum interessiert.Also meldet Euch!Achso,bin Ende 30 aber noch "mobil"!


----------



## wanted man (9. April 2004)

wohin reitest du denn immer so?? altes öllager in achim? syke?
gruss, till


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OxKing (19. April 2004)

Juhu, endlich mal nen Beitrag mit Bremer Bikern. 
Würd mich auch mal tierisch interessiern wo die Bremer hier so rumfahren.

Ich bin gerne in der Bremer Schweiz oder so bei Eggestedt.
Da ich bislang sowieso reine Touren gefahren binn, bin ich auch gerne
zwischen Ritterhude und Lilienthal an der Wümme unterwegs.

Fang aber gerade erst mit dem regelmässigen Biken an, 
und hab mit meinem neuen Bike erst eine kleine (38km) Tour gemacht
(Was mir dann auch erstmal reichte, ich muss erstmal fit werden. )


----------



## EndMC (19. April 2004)

"End"lich mal ein paar Leute aus meiner Umgebung  
Ich komm aus Okel, das ist bei Syke, hier gibt es auch ein paar nette Tourenstrecken und vor allen dingen auch ein paar Hügel um mal nen Kilometer bergab zu nageln! Hab da zwar ehr die freeride ambitionen aber da mein Cheetah mit knapp 16 kg noch nicht den rahmen sprengt ist ne Tour natürlich auch drin! Ausserdem muss ich dann nicht mehr alleine trainieren


----------



## wanted man (20. April 2004)

syke/okel fahr ich auch gerne. vielleicht drehen wir mal ne runde gemeinsam, mich würde nämlich  interessieren WO du in syke EINEN GANZEN KILOMETER bergab fahren willst ...

bremer schweiz hätte ich auch noch gerne nachhilfe. 

ich kenn mich in achim ganz gut aus (altes öllager, cluvenhagener see), ab bremen hemelingen hab ich ne strecke dorthin ausgeheckt mit 80% sand unter den reifen (singletrails und wirtschaftswege).

bruchhausen vilsen ist noch nett (aber schon ein bischen weit mit dem rad)

vielleicht sollten wir mal ne tournee durch Bremens Reviere starten.

gruss!


----------



## EndMC (20. April 2004)

Das hört sich verdammt gut an  
Um genau zu sein ist dieser kilometer in Barien, fängt etwas oberhalb vom Golfplatz an und endet mitten im Barier Wald. In Achim kenn ich mich nicht so aus, aber da kann man ja auch recht leicht hinkommen   
Ich werd mich jetzt auch erstmal wieder auf mein Bike schwingen und durch den Wald ballern!
Man sieht sich


----------



## wanted man (20. April 2004)

EndMC schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd mich jetzt auch erstmal wieder auf mein Bike schwingen und durch den Wald ballern!


um die uhrzeit! du hast ein leben ... ich muss hier erst nochmal im büro fertigmachen!


----------



## EndMC (20. April 2004)

Bin grad am 01.04 vom Bund ausgeschieden und jetzt suche ich nen Ausbildungsplatz   dann hat man noch zeit! Das wird sich hoffentlich am 01.08 ändern   . Bis dahin hab ich verdammt viel zeit um zu trainieren! Meine Schnitte ist schon ganz schon genervt von meinem Bike   . Mein prob. ist halt das ich das bis jetzt immer allein machen muss, das ist ja nun auch nicht das wahre!
Ich kann den Wunderkilometer ja mal mit ner Digicam abfahren und dir ein paar Fotos schicken, oder einfach auf meiner Page online stellen!


----------



## EndMC (20. April 2004)

So, unter http://www.party-pimps.de sind die Fotos von meinem einen km zu sehen! Einfach ganz unten auf der Startseite den Link anklicken!
Viel Spass beim gucken!


----------



## OxKing (20. April 2004)

Sieht ja ganz nett aus! 
Würd ich gerne mal durch da......

Die Idee mit der Tournee find ich auch nicht übel....

Muss aber selber hier noch ein bischen entdecken,
eigendlich kenne ich viele potentiell gute plätze,
aber meistens alle nur vom mit dem Hund gehen,
oder weil ich da irgendwann mal mit meinem Auto langgefahren binn.
Hab da noch so eine Strecke im Kopf, aber da muss ich nochmal schauen,
ob ich die auch wieder finde.   

Ansonnsten muss ich sowieso erstmal wie schon gesagt erstmal ein wenig fitter werden.


----------



## EndMC (21. April 2004)

OxKing schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonnsten muss ich sowieso erstmal wie schon gesagt erstmal ein wenig fitter werden.


Naja, mit deinem Bianchi in schwarz-gold bist du warscheinlich recht schnell schneller als ich, das ist ja mehr ein leichtbau    ich muss da so einen 16 kg   Freerider   mit mir rumschleppen! (das gibt dicke Beine)   Aber 40 km in normal 18-20 km/h schnitt sollte doch noch drin sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OxKing (21. April 2004)

Joa, 40km würden wohl schon gehen.....
Ist aber garkein Bianchi... das Steht nur auf dem Phantombild,
das ich gemacht habe bevor ich mein Rad zusammenbestellt und gebaut hatte.
Leider musse ich um das Rad zu kaufen einiges bei eBay opfern,
inklusive meiner Digicam. Deswegen hab ich noch kein echtes Bild.


----------



## EndMC (21. April 2004)

Bei mir hat die Abfindung dazu beigetragen mir mein Traumbike zusammen zu setzen   Wie schon gesagt, ist zwar recht schwehr, verkraftet dafür aber auch mal die harte gangart! Heute ist grad mein neuer Maxxis Minion 2.5 angekommen    Dickes ding sag ich da nur, aber rollt super leicht, musste ich ja gleich erstmal testen! Das einzige was mir jetzt noch zu meinem Glück fehlt ist die neue alte Gabel  aber die kommt wohl erst morgen oder übermorgen.


----------



## wanted man (21. April 2004)

vorschlag: 

1. etappe der tournee

01.05. bremen -> achim altes öllager -> wenn bock:  an die abbruchkante am cluvenhagener see -> zurück nach bremen. 
(rückweg kann man ab achim auch mit dem zug machen - wenn deine 40km dann schon voll sind, oxking 

die nächsten etappen planen dann die "locals" der bremischen schweiz / syke / okel 

treffen 13:00 weserwehr

wanted man


----------



## StefanW (21. April 2004)

Prima,
endlich mal ein paar Mtb-ler aus Bremen. Habe schon die Hoffnung aufgegeben und mir ein Rennrad besorgt. MTB gefällt mir allerdings besser. Nur alleine fahren macht nicht so richtig Spass und in meinem Alter Mitte 30 haben die Freunde auch immer weniger Zeit für solche Aktivitäten. Der 1. 5 passt mir leider nicht. Aber vielleicht hat ja mal einer einen Vorschlag für einen Sonntag oder Samstag.
Gefahren bin ich bis jetzt auch Achim Truppenübungsplatz (fand ich nicht so gut) Bruchhausen (sehr schön). Was von Bremen sehr nah ist und auch gut zu fahren Ganderkesee große Höhe. (na ja der Name ist etwas übertrieben) aber schöne Touren.

Schöne Grüße 
Stefan


----------



## EndMC (22. April 2004)

Der 01.05. ist geil! Das wird dann ein lustiger Tag für mich, erst ne coole Tour und danach noch nach Nienburg zu nem Geburtstag und das abtrainierte gleich wieder    ansaufen!


----------



## Günni-Poo (22. April 2004)

Moin Moin,
werde so wie´s aussieht ab dem kommenden Montag in den Bremer Stahlwerken ackern, wat´n schiet. Kann also durchaus sein das ich demnächst bischen bei euch im Revier rumwildern werde. Ich weiß zwar noch nicht wie und wo, und ob alles mit der Unterkunft klappt aber da schauen wir halt mal. Erst mal sehen was der Job dort so fordert und dann evtl. mal das Bike mit in die Ecke schaffen. Man wird sehen.
Bis denne...




Wenn ihr auf der Ecke irgendwelche günstigen Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten kennt, ruhig mal rüberposten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OxKing (22. April 2004)

Hmmm.... Direkt in der Hüttenstrasse 500m vor einem der Stahlwerkstore
gabs glaube ich mal Zimmer.... wird aber wenn es die da noch gibt glaube ich
sehr rustikal.  Ich wohn da nur 2-3 Kilometer von wech,
könnte ja morgen mal mit dem Rad vorbei schauen ob da noch was ist....


----------



## Günni-Poo (22. April 2004)

Wäre echt Super,besten Dank schon mal im Vorraus?
Grüße von der Küste...


----------



## EndMC (23. April 2004)

So Leute von heute, von morgen und von übermorgen! Jetzt ist wieder Wochenende!!!!   Biken bis der Arzt kommt, mein Gabel ist auch endlich angekommen, jetzt steht der guten laune nichts mehr im weg!   (Ausser zur zeit vieleicht das Wetter)


----------



## wanted man (23. April 2004)

so, ich hab den ausritt am 1.5. mal offiziell ins board geschrieben. 2 kollegen von mir kommen auch noch mit!!


----------



## EndMC (24. April 2004)

Na da hab ich mich doch glatt mal mit eingetragen   
Ich hab auch wieder ne nette Stelle im Syker Wald gefunden, das ding heist Teufelsschlucht, ist ein riesen Loch und die Kanten sind mega steil   Fotos folgen wieder auf die gleiche weise wie letztes mal! Mach mich dann heute nochmal auf den weg, knipps ein paar Fotos und setze dann wieder einen link hier rein


----------



## OxKing (24. April 2004)

@Günni-Poo: Leider scheint es in der Hüttenstrasse keine übernachtungsmöglichkeiten mehr zu geben.
Da sind sowieso 50% der Häuser verlassen oder verfallen.....
Sonnst kenn ich höchstens noch ein paar kleinere Hotels etwa 10km Stadt einwärts.... 

@Wanted Man: Was die Tour angeht klingt es nicht schlecht. Werd wohl mitkommen. 
Aber ich müsste dann wohl hin und zurück mit der Bahn fahren, 
da es bis zum Weserwehr auch nochmal gut 20km von mir aus sind.
Werd dann wohl mit der Linie 3 von Gröpelingen bis zum Weserwehr fahren,
und nachher mit dem Zug zurück nach Oslebshausen.

@EndMC: Freue mich auf die Fotos. 

@All: Bin gestern übrigens nochmal durch die Bremer Schweiz gefahren,
und ein bisschen scout gespielt.... hab da nochmal nen schönen weg gefunden.
Diesmal waren es 55 Kilometer die ich gefahren bin.
Aber die letzten 10 kroch ich eher auf dem Zahnfleisch. 

Hab extra nen 7km Umweg gemacht, um bei Mc Donalds nen Salat zu essen, 
aber die wollten mich nicht am Mc Drive bedienen, und ich hatte kein Bock
mein schönes neues Rad ohne Schloss vor der Tür stehen zu lassen und rein zu gehen.
Diskriminierend ist sowas!  
Bin dann an sonen Hänchenbräter aufm Supermarktparkplatz ausgewichen.
Jetzt esse ich erst was, und fahr dann los.


----------



## Günni-Poo (24. April 2004)

OxKing schrieb:
			
		

> @Günni-Poo: Leider scheint es in der Hüttenstrasse keine übernachtungsmöglichkeiten mehr zu geben.
> Da sind sowieso 50% der Häuser verlassen oder verfallen.....
> Sonnst kenn ich höchstens noch ein paar kleinere Hotels etwa 10km Stadt einwärts....
> 
> ...




Erstmal besten Dank für deine Bemühungen,
habe glaube noch zwei Adressen in Oslebshausen. Mal schauen ob´s da klappt. Einmal in der Parkgaststätte und die andere im Heppengraben beim Sanderzentrum. Man wird sehen.
Noch ein kerniges Weekend an alle,
Gruß Günni


----------



## EndMC (24. April 2004)

So, war grad da und die Bilder sind jetzt online   
Zu finden wie immer unten auf der Startseite unter
http://www.party-pimps.de


----------



## OxKing (24. April 2004)

Sieht ja ganz lustig aus... Da muss ich auch mal hin. 

Leider hab ich heute festgestellt
(nachdem ich das Gestern noch als Einbildung abgetan habe)
das mein Tretlager ärger macht. Es "knackt" ziemlich doll wenn ich trete,
und irgendwie gibt es dann auch nach... und das bei nem Alter von 120 Kilometern.
Muss das ding mal nacher oder morgen auseinander bauen....
Hatte mir zwar extra nen Dehmomentschlüssel zum Einbauen besorgt,
aber dieses Scheissding funktionierte nur bei Rechtsgewinden.
(Hab ich gleich wieder umgetauscht, nun hab ich aber garkeinen)

Hoffe das kommt der Tour am 01.05. nicht in die Quere...
Hab nämlich im Moment überhaupt kein Geld für ein Neues.


----------



## OxKing (24. April 2004)

Ok, ich nochmal....

Ich hab gerade mal an meinem PC per Satelitenkarte*
ganz grob eine mögliche Tour durch die Bremer Schweiz mit Ausgangspunkt
Bahnhof Vegesack erstellt. (Dann dürfte es keine probleme mit der "Anreise" geben. )
Ist 28km lang und beruht größten Teils auf schon von mir gefahrenen Strecken, 
und auf der Karte eingezeichneten Waldwegen.
Ob diese Waldwege auch alle überhaupt existieren werde ich dann nochmal
abchecken, und ggf. noch abändern. An sonnsten hab ich schonmal drauf geachtet
das man die Strecken die schön berg ab gehen auch runter und nicht hoch fährt. 


(* Bremen Digitale Karten 2000, gibts beim Katasteramt. Ist sehr Praktisch für
sowas, da dort einfach längen flächen etc ausgemessen werden können.
Die Top 50 für Nidersachsen ist auch cool, da kann man auch höhen als relief 
darstellen und so, hat aber keine Satelitenansicht.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EndMC (24. April 2004)

@OxKing: Wegen deinem Tretlager; Ich hatte das prob. auch, das lag an der Kurbel und nicht am Lager! Hört sich echt wiederlich an! Bei mir lag es daran das die beiden Kurbelarme nicht richtig auf dem lager saßen, das passiert wenn man den Octalinkkonus vorher nicht einfettet. Beim draufziehen bekokmmt man dann die Kurbelarme nicht richtig auf das Lager, das bedankt sich dann mit so komischen Knackgeräuschen und nem Gefühl unter den Füssen als würde das Lager gleich platzen! Ist aber fett dazwischen gleitet die kurbel ganz einfach bis zum schluss auf den Konus! (ok ok, ich hab den Imbus auch etwas verlängert   )! Den tip hab ich übrigens aus der aktuellen Bike oder Mtb Zeitschrift, da ist so ein spezial zum Thema schrauben drin! Bei mir hat das super gefunzt  
ps: Das gleiche gillt natürlich auch für andere lager, muss ja nicht gleich Shimano sein!


----------



## OxKing (24. April 2004)

Hmm... hatte eigendlich alles eingefettet....
Bau das morgen mal auseinander, und schau mir mal alles genau an......


----------



## EndMC (24. April 2004)

Dann viel spaß dabei!
Wenn alle Stricke reissen hab ich noch ein 113 mm breites Innenlager (passt ja vieleicht   )! Ist zwar nur ein Deore, aber für die Tour reicht das wohl!   Das Werkzeug kann ich auch noch mitbringen wenn du's nicht dabei haben solltest!?
Gruss Basti


----------



## OxKing (25. April 2004)

Hab die 03`er LX, die braucht 121 mm.
Trotsdem danke.


----------



## benni b. (25. April 2004)

Moin Leute!
Es gibt hier ja doch noch n' paar biker.   juhu
Komme aus cluvenhagen, hab auch noch nen bikenden Kumpel hier.
Fahren auch meistens Öllager in Achim oder cluvenhagener see.
Sonntags gehts auch hin und wieder nach Walsrode (nähe Vogelpark) traumhaftes Gelände, technisch ganz schön heftig! und groß, eine Runde 10km.
Syke würde mich auch interessieren, der Wald sieht ja auch ganz nett aus!
Müssen mal ne Runde drehen.
Die tour am 1. Mai hört sich ja auch ganz gut an.


----------



## OxKing (25. April 2004)

Hallo, dann kom doch mit am 1.... je mehr desto lustiger.... 
Ich komme auch grade wieder aus der Bremer Schweiz (dismal 48km mit nem Kumpel)
und hab da ne coole Abfahrt mit Wurzeln und so gefunden....
War weiter unten auch ganz schön schlammig da, aber cool. 
Ausserdem haben sich da in der nähe des Schönebeker Schlosses ein par
Jugendliche nen Gelände gebaut, mit kleinen Schanzen und son Kram....
Bin da vorhin nur einmal durch zufall völlig verduzt durch gefahren,
weil genau die Strecke auch zu der BS Tour gehören sollte,
und ich den Weg nur noch in original zustand kannte......
Dann hab ich mir noch einen Weg für die Tour angeschaut,
einmal quer durch den Wald, war auch ein wenig matschig aber eben.

Mein Knacken ist übrigens erstmal verschwunden.
Hab alles nochmal sauber gemacht, und neu eingebaut,
alles ganz fest angezogen (besonders die kurbelschrauben),
und auch Loctite zwischen Lager und Lagerschale gegeben.

Was ist eigendlich mit TrekHB?
Willst du am 1. auch mit? Ich meine, es ist ja eigendlich dein Thread hier.


----------



## benni b. (26. April 2004)

Joa hätt ich schon bock zu. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Wo ist denn das Weserwehr?
Vieleicht kommt mein Kumpel ja auch mit.


----------



## Moja (26. April 2004)

Mal sehen, eventuell habe ich Zeit, ich muss allerdings erstmal sehen, ob meine Kondition da schon so mitspielt... Außerdem is mein vorderes Ritzel gerade so runter, das ich nur noch das oberste fahren kann!
Eine neue Cmp 2fach Kurbel mit Rockring ist aber auf dem Weg....  

Ja, die Wolfschlucht in Syke is ganz nett, da fahr ich auch manchmal...
Aber noch lustiger ist der Wald in Ristedt    
Da gibts dann für Norddeutsche Verhältnisse richtige Abfahrten(war mal ein Sandabbaugebiet...)
Wenn du dich da vertust, kanns schon mal ein wenig     werden..


----------



## EndMC (26. April 2004)

OxKing schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist eigendlich mit TrekHB?
> Willst du am 1. auch mit? Ich meine, es ist ja eigendlich dein Thread hier.


Das ist ne verdammt gute Frage! Aber ich denke mal weil das hier ja alles so ein bißchen langsam angelaufen ist hat er irgendwann einfach nicht mehr nachgeguckt!

@Moja: Wenn ich mich nicht irre dann kennt man sich aus dem guten Bikeshop in Syke!!!!    Wenn man mal auf einen nenner kommt kann man sich ja mal zu nem kleinen Freeridenachmittag treffen!
Gruss EndMC

@OxKing: Ist ja hammer, auf die Idee Loctite dazwischen zu klatschen bin ich auch noch nicht gekommen   

@All: Werden ja wohl doch einige mit auf die tour kommen!    Dann bleibt ja nur zu hoffen das das Wetter mitspielt!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wanted man (26. April 2004)

so, alle nicht-bremer, das weserwehr ist hier, knapp unterhalb des roten kreises.

bike: osterdeich stadtauswärts hinter jz wehrschloss (kurz vor der malerstraße und hansacarree) rechts rein.

zug: bahnhof bremen sebaldsbrück aussteigen (ist knapp am rechten kartenrad zu sehen, dann mit karte durchschlagen.)

auto: ab a1 ausfahrt hemlingen. richtung city, am ende des zubringers (pfalzburger str.) links abbiegen. nächste möglichkeit wieder links auf den parkplatz des hansacarrees karre abstellen)


----------



## benni b. (26. April 2004)

Hey Wanted dein Link hat nich so richtig hingehauen.
Aber Hansacarres ist doch schon mal was.


----------



## Moja (26. April 2004)

Ja, der bin ich!
wenn wir fahren, dann kann ich dir mal den Wawasand in Ristedt zeigen...
Wenn du lust hast kannst du am Mittwoch gegen 7 mal zum Gemeindehaus nach Barrien kommen, da wird dann schonma der Grillsommer eingeläutet!


----------



## EndMC (26. April 2004)

@benni b.:

"Bike: RaceBike CR 1500 Pro Manitou Bl.Elite XTR,Avid,FSA Afterburner usw."
Oh oh oh, wie soll ich denn bei so einem Bike mit dem speed mithalten??    viel leichter geht das wohl nicht mehr, oder????   

@Moja: Da komm ich dann mal rum!   Aber wo ist das Gemeindehaus?


----------



## Quant (26. April 2004)

Endlich mal Leute aus der Gegend   
Ich komm aus Weyhe, liegt ein bisschen südlich von Bremen
Syker Wald und die Gegend um die Wolfsschlucht macht wirklich Spass.
Leider hab ich mein Rad gerade zerlegt, aber vielleicht schaff ichs ja bis Samstag


----------



## OxKing (26. April 2004)

Also langsam komme ich mir als Bremen Norder (Naja, Oslebshausen is nicht wirklich HB Nord)
ein wenig einsam vor hier...  Aber vielleicht findet sich ja auch noch jemand aus meiner Nähe ein.

Das mit dem Loctite hab ich aus ner Mountainbike Magazin Anleitung.....
Diese Anleitungen haben mir sehr beim Zusammenbau geholfen,
obwohl die sich in diesen Anleitungen da scheinbar auch oft wiedersprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hholle (27. April 2004)

Hallo,

also ich weiss ja nicht wo man wirklich gut in Syke fahren könnte? Die "guten" Strecken sind alle extrem kurz. Barrien und Ristedt ist auch nicht so richtig prickelnd . Aber man nimmt halt was da ist   . 

Da mein Rad nu leider fein Kaputt ist. Schaltwerk, paar Speichen, Kette, Kasette usw. wollt ich mir einfach ein neues kaufen . Wo kann man denn im Raum Syke/Bremen gut Räder kaufen damit ich auch mal mitfahrn könnt 

so Danke

mfg

holle


----------



## EndMC (27. April 2004)

Also, das ist ganz einfach!!! Du nimmst einfach die ganzen vielen kurzen Strecken und machst eine lange Tour draus   Ausserdem muss ich ja nun auch nicht grad 80 oder mehr km mit dem Freerider fahren. Für sowas hab ich zur Zeit noch ein Giant im Aufbau  ! Nur leider kostet das Zeit und Geld! Wegen deinem Bike: Ich würd mich da ehr im Internet umgucken!! Ist meistens günstiger und du hast einfach ne bessere Auswahl
(das setzt natürlich vorraus das du genau weist was du willst [Rahmenhohe, Art des Bikes u.s.w.] sonst kann das schnell nach hinten losgehen und du hast dann wirklich nicht viel spass mit dem Bike)
Nun ja, nach meinem fehlkauf    hab ich mich dazu durchgerungen mir mein Bike selber zusammen zu bauen! Alles bei ebay gekauft   was dabei rausgekommen ist    kann man ja in meinem Profiel sehen! 

@OxKing: Wenn meine Kurbel mal wieder mucken macht *aufholzklopf* werde ich das auch mal ausprobieren! Ist echt efftig, wie so ne kleine Brechstange


----------



## Moja (27. April 2004)

Alles klar, Gemeindehaus is in der nähe von der KSk!
Aber Warwersand müssen wir echt mal wieder hin, da war ich schon ewig net mehr!
Ich hab auch Respekt vor dem Wald, weil ich mich da letzte Saison so dermaßen von zerlegt habe, dass ich mir einen Daumen und zwei Finger ausgerengt habe..


----------



## benni b. (27. April 2004)

@EndMC
Na ja... 10,8....stabiler Rahmen und Gabel den Rest halt n' bisschen auf Leichtbau. Geht aber auch ab wie Sau!!! 
Fahren wir denn noch die Tour Bremen...Öllager...Cluvenhagener See?
Hab so viel Von Bremer Scweiz gelesen.
Je nach dem komme ich nämlich mit Zug oder Auto.


----------



## OxKing (27. April 2004)

Bremer schweiz wird dann eventuel die nächste Tour aus der Reihe Bremens MTB Gebiete.... 

Erstmal kommt aber wie geplant am 1.5. Achim drann.....


----------



## EndMC (28. April 2004)

Guten Morgen   
Hab gestern noch einen Großeinkauf gestartet und mir endlich einen DV-Camcorder geshoppt    Jetzt bin ich überglücklich und man kann markante Punkte der Tour auch auf Bild und Ton festhalten!  
Und wenn ich es nun endlich schaffe das Ding auch noch an meinem pc zum laufen zu bekommen    Dann könnte ich die dinger sogar auf die Hp stellen damit alle sich die Tour runterladen können! Traffic hab ich zum glück genug


----------



## OxKing (28. April 2004)

Immer her mit den Videos!


----------



## wanted man (28. April 2004)

... das wird dann ja das erste mountainbike video ohne berge!!


----------



## Moja (28. April 2004)

schon mal was von von Jib gehört? Is das geilste Video überhaupt, aber ohne Berge!
Nur City!


----------



## EndMC (28. April 2004)

Naja, mit nem Prog. kann ich ja ein paar kleine gimigs einbauen, dann ham wa kleine hügel zu grossen Bergen gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benni b. (28. April 2004)

Jo alles klar! 
Wird bestimmt lustig.  
Vieleicht kann ich euch hier bei mir ja noch n' paar geile Trails zeigen, die ihr noch nicht kennt. In der alten Sandgrube in Baden ist auch ne heftige Abfahrt! Würden wir quasi vorbeikommen wenns noch nach Cluvenhagen geht.
Mal schauen.


----------



## Moja (29. April 2004)

Hey endmc, wie kommst du denn da am Samstag hin?
Hast du eventuell einen Innenlagerabzieher? Ich hab jetzt ein neus bekommen, aber meiner lag wohl ein wenig lange in der Garage und war so gerostet, das er mir dann glatt weggebrochen ist....


----------



## Joerky (29. April 2004)

Ja Moinsen zusammen!

Vom Weserwehr nach Achim hört sich richtig gut an! Am Weserwehr wohne ich und Achim ist eigentlich unsere Hausrunde. Allerdings ist es rein Fittnesmäßig momentan nicht all zu gut mit mir - aber was solls!

Werd mich gleich mal eintragen für die Tour - allerdings unter Vorbehalt - weiß noch nicht was die Familie am Samstag so vorhat...  

Na dann... Hoffen wir mal auf gutes Wetter!


----------



## wanted man (29. April 2004)

benni b. schrieb:
			
		

> noch nicht kennt. In der alten Sandgrube in Baden ist auch ne heftige Abfahrt! Würden wir quasi vorbeikommen wenns noch nach Cluvenhagen geht.
> Mal schauen.



kenn ich auch - ist aber ein naturschutzgebiet, oder??


----------



## EndMC (29. April 2004)

@Mojo: Ja, hab nen Kurbelazieher für octalink und natürlich auch den Adapter! Wie ich da hinkomme?! Naja, ich bin zur zeit in Thedinghausen bei meinen Eltern, werde von hier nach achim fahren und von da aus dann mit dem Zug soweit es geht ans Weserwehr und dann mit dem Fahrrad zum Treffpunkt!

@All: Scheiss Montagsmodell erwischt!!!!!    Jetzt weis ich auch warum der Camcorder nicht so wollte wie ich! Soweit war er ganz in Ordnung, nur die Schnittstelle zum pc (ne 1394ger, auch i-link genannt) war im arsch!!!!!    Nun ja, zum glück waren die da sehr freundlich und haben mir gleich eine neue gegeben!!    Die funzt jetzt auch!!    Hab auch schon ein Video gemacht und das lustig bearbeitet!! Ich denke mal das ich das heute abend dann auch noch online bekomme!    
Sind ca 15 mb geworden, also für alle nicht-dsl user kann das dann mit dem download etwas länger dauern! aber auch das ist ja zum glück noch zu schaffen!

Nochmal wegen dem Treffpunkt: Wo ist der denn? Das Weserwehr ist ja nun nicht grad klein!?


----------



## wanted man (29. April 2004)

EndMC schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal wegen dem Treffpunkt: Wo ist der denn? Das Weserwehr ist ja nun nicht grad klein!?



www.stadtplandienst.de gibts du ein bremen und hastedter osterdeich 235
das kommt dem treffpunkt schon ziemlich nahe! 
ums auf den meter genau zu machen würd ich sagen. rechtes weserufer, zwischen dem wehr und dem JZ wehrschloss (heisst auf stadtplandienst "jugend-hm") liegt ein haufen dicker, runder, rostiger stahlträger rum (sog. kunst). ich sitz um 13:00 auf dem 7. stahlträger von links!


----------



## hholle (29. April 2004)

Moin, 

kennt jemand nen Rocky Mountain Händler in Bremen oder umzu? ich wollt mir vielleicht das "Flow" kaufen abre es voher mal ansehen.

Danke 

holle


----------



## benni b. (29. April 2004)

@wanted man
..echt Naturschutzgebiet? keine Ahnung!! Omas und Opas hamm noch nie gemeckert!!! 

p.s.: ne Beschilderung gibts auch nicht


----------



## Joerky (29. April 2004)

EndMC schrieb:
			
		

> mit dem Zug soweit es geht ans Weserwehr und dann mit dem Fahrrad zum Treffpunkt!



Wer am Hauptbahnhof ankommt kann von dort aus mit der Linie 3 an die Endstation fahren - die heisst sogar schon Weserwehr - von da aus ists nicht mehr weit.

Ansonsten gibts glaub ich auch nen Bahnhof in Sebaldsbrück und/oder Hemelingen - von da aus kann man direkt mit dem Rad zum Weserwehr radeln.

@hholle:
Ollis Bikeshop hat Rocky Mountain. Der sitzt inzwischen in den Räumen des ehem. Fahrradladen Neustadt - vom Theater am Leibnitzplatz aus in Richtung Wilhelm-Kaisen Brücke nach 1-2 hundert Metern auf der linken Seite.

Hier - hab ich eben in den Gelben Seiten gefunden:
Neustadtrad 
Friedrich-Ebert-Str. 37-43
28199 Bremen	
Telefon: 	(0421) 5487171

Die haben dev. Rocky Mountain...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StefanW (29. April 2004)

Ich habe mich auch mal für die Achim-Tour angemeldet.
Meine Einsatzleitung weiss das zwar noch nicht, werde aber bestimmt dürfen.


----------



## OxKing (29. April 2004)

Joerky schrieb:
			
		

> Wer am Hauptbahnhof ankommt kann von dort aus mit der Linie 3 an die Endstation fahren - die heisst sogar schon Weserwehr - von da aus ists nicht mehr weit.



Jaaaa nur das die 3 Nicht am Hauptbahnhof vorbei fährt,
sondern durch die Stadt.....
Also nimmt man eher die Linie 10 Richtung Sebaldsbrück,
um dann in der Malerstrasse auszusteigen (Haltestelle heist glaube ich auch so).
Dann nurnoch die Malerstrasse runter und man ist so fast da.

Stadtplan gibt es unter www.bremen.de


----------



## hholle (29. April 2004)

Danke Joerki  Ich werd da Montag mal Vorbeischaun .


----------



## hholle (29. April 2004)

Zum Weserwehr würd ich einfach radeln  Vom Bahnhof sinds betrunken zu Fuss zur mir nur 15min   . Man faehrt einfach zur Weser vom Bahnhof und dann immer Strom aufwärts am Weserstadion vorbei und irgendwann kommt dann das Ziel. 

Von da kann man übrigens gut über Dreyhe,Weyhe nach Syke radeln.

so denn


holle mit dem kaputten bike


----------



## EndMC (30. April 2004)

Tach auch!
danke für die vielen Wegbeschreibungen! Aber ich war ja nicht untätig und hab euch das Video auf meine Seite gesetzt!!!! http://www.party-pimps.de es  ist wie imme auf der Startseite zu finden! Mit dsl dauert der Download ca. 5 min mit isdn wohl schon ne 1/2 bis 3/4 Stunde!
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## OxKing (30. April 2004)

Lustige Musikuntermalung....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerky (30. April 2004)

StefanW schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mich auch mal für die Achim-Tour angemeldet.
> Meine Einsatzleitung weiss das zwar noch nicht, werde aber bestimmt dürfen.



Ahhh - noch einer in meiner altersmäßigen Oldyklasse...


----------



## Quant (30. April 2004)

So, mein fahrrad ist jetzt auch wieder ganz   

Auf welcher Seite der Weser soll die Tour denn verlaufen?
Wir sind wahrscheinlich zu dritt und kommen aus Dreye.


----------



## wanted man (30. April 2004)

Quant schrieb:
			
		

> Auf welcher Seite der Weser soll die Tour denn verlaufen?
> Wir sind wahrscheinlich zu dritt und kommen aus Dreye.


auf der Anderen!! also rechts!


----------



## benni b. (30. April 2004)

Heftig, sind wir jetzt schon viele! 
Na dann wolln' wa ma hoffen dat dat wedder jut bleibt! so wie heute  

@End MC: Ist ja ganz lustig dein clip, würd ich auch gern mal runter jumpen!


----------



## Joerky (2. Mai 2004)

Na dann will ich mal...

Nachdem sich ja nun 11 Biker aller Klassen (von CC Leichtbau bis 16Kg Downhillpanzer...) am Startpunkt eingefunden hatten, konnte die Tour beginnen.

Anreise nach Achim über div recht interessante Singletrails gings erstmal ins Öllager für ca. 2 Ründchen mit anschließender Verpflegungspause an der Aral, wo Redbull, Kekse und roter Tee aus 2 Liter-Packs die müden Knochen wieder munter machten. Danach weiter richtung Abbruchkante - welche mir persönlich am besten gefallen hat. Landschaft von der Besten Sorte! Danach trennten sich leider unsere Wege, ich musste mit ein paar Kollegen aus Zeitgründen den Rückzug antreten. Die Rückzug-Truppe trennte sich ein weiteres mal in Achim, dort fuhren die meisten weiter über die Weser richtung Tedinghausen - Oxyking und meine Wenigkeit sind dann noch schön nach Bremen Hastedt gestrampelt. Vor meiner Haustüre angekommen hätte man mich beinahe operativ vom Bike entfernen müssen - 56 Kilometer auf der Uhr - und der Kollege Oxyking aus der "no Lycra" Fraktion ist noch locker weiter gen Heimat geradelt. Alle Achtung.

Alles in allem eine gelungene Tour - fehlt nur noch der Bericht der Kollegen, die noch in Achim verblieben sind - ich hoffe Ihr habt nix vom Gewitter abbekommen, das bei uns in Bremen so gegen 20:00 losging.

Zu der Zeit hatten sich bei mir die "Schmerzen" aus dem Hintern bereits in die Beine verteilt und der Grill war langsam wieder am ausglühen...

Na denn...

Auf ein Neues!


----------



## benni b. (2. Mai 2004)

Na dann will ich auch mal...
Stefan, Stafan, wanted man und Ich sind noch übern kleinen Schotterweg, am cluvenhagener See vorbei und ab in Richtung 2. Abruchkante in Daverden: steile Abfahrt....wanted man runter...StefanW runter ...bam...da lag er und hat sich aufm alten baum und hat sichs erst mal bequem gemacht.  
aber nichts weiter passiert!!  
Danach ham wir uns aufn Rückweg gemacht, wieder duch den Schloßpark und unten an der weser lang. Hier trennten sich auch unsere Wege: wnted man und SefanW ab Richtung Bremen mit nem Stop im Biergarten.  
Stefan und ich noch mal ins Öllager n' paar Runden drehen.
Hui, hatte auch 68km aufm Tacho als ich dann mal wieder zu haus war.
Meine Beine....  

War aber geil!!

Stage two???


----------



## StefanW (2. Mai 2004)

Ja die Tour war super.
Trotz meines Erdungsversuches an der Abfahrt. 
Ziemlich kaputt haben Till und ich dann noch ein Energiebier getankt und sind dann nach Bremen weiter. 
Hat super Spass gemacht.
Bis auf ein neues
Stefan


----------



## wanted man (2. Mai 2004)

StefanW schrieb:
			
		

> Ziemlich kaputt haben Till und ich dann noch ein Energiebier getankt und


... auf den letzten 10 km nach bremen hat ich dann auch echt die lampe an 
 

insgesamt eine runde angelegenheit! ich freu mich auf stage II - (hallo oxking / endmc  )


----------



## OxKing (3. Mai 2004)

Ja, meinet wegen Bremer Schweiz. 
Aber wir müssten dann mal schauen wann...
am nächsten Wochenende kann Jörgy wohl nicht,
vielleicht ja das Wochenende da drauf ?!?

Auf jedenfall wäre es übel wenn es auf der Tour oder 1-2 Tage vorher geregnet haben sollte.
Dann ist da viel matschig, und die paar kleinen Wald "Trails" kann man dann nicht fahren.
Werd da sowieso nochmal hin müssen, und mal sehen ob man nicht vielleicht
bei der Kiesgrube oder im angrenzenden Wald bei Eggestedt noch fahren kann.
Denn bislang komme ich nur auf 27 Kilometer, und ich finde es könnten gerne noch ein paar mehr sein.
Aber wenn wir erst wieder um den 15. rum fahren würden könnte ich da sowieso noch einiges auskundschaften.


----------



## EndMC (3. Mai 2004)

Ja ja, die tour war schon sehr geil!!!!   
Aber als wir uns dann vom Rest getrennt hatten und den Heimweg angetreten sind war bei mir echt der Ofen aus! Ich bin aber glücklicherweise vom Muskelkater verschont geblieben!    Heute hab ich mich dann auch schon wieder von dem Birthday erholt und bin bereit für neue Taten!

Ich muss das jetzt erstmal mit der neuen Wohnung auf die Reihe bekommen (hab mir bei ebay schon Kinosessel bestellt!!!!!!   Die kommen ins Wohnzimmer), dann kann ich mich auch wieder daran machen ne tour zu planen! Aber keine Sorge, die kommt so sicher wie das Ahmen in der Kirche! 
Bis dahin werde ich noch ne Runde an meinem Giant rumschraubern damit das dann zur nächsten Tour soweit fit ist!!! Sonst sehe ich bei euch ja nun überhapt keine Sonne mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerky (3. Mai 2004)

OxKing schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, meinet wegen Bremer Schweiz.
> Aber wir müssten dann mal schauen wann...
> am nächsten Wochenende kann Jörgy wohl nicht,
> vielleicht ja das Wochenende da drauf ?!?



Moin erstmal zusammen!

Also auf mich solltet Ihr - so leid mir das tut - lieber keine Rücksicht nehmen, ich kann normalerweise am Wochenende gar nicht. Dieser Samstag war also eher ne Ausnahme...

Also plant mal schön und ich schau dann mal wie es so bei mir ausschaut.

Ich muss übrigens dringend nochmal an der besagten Abbruchkante rumkurbeln, die hat mir gut gefallen. Werde allerdings dazu mal die Anreise mit Auto machen damit genug "Saft" in den Beinen ist um mich da mal etwas auszutoben. Das wird dann allerdings eher Wochentags und abends laufen.

Ich fahre übrigens mehr oder weniger regelmäßig immer Mittwoch abends in Achim ein paar Runden. So ab 20:30 ungefähr. Im Winter natürlich mit Lampe, aber jetzt ist ja erstmal wieder Sommer und es ist bald wieder länger hell. Wer Bock hat kann sich da ja mal gerne mit einklinken (benni b.???)


----------



## Gurkenschrauber (4. Mai 2004)

Moin Jungs,

danke Joerky das du uns im Forum als Rocky Händler in Bremen genannt hast aber bitte erwartet nich zuviel wir sind in Bremen und da leider nur auf Bestellung   

Na endlich hat der "alte Till" mal wieder was auf die Beine gestellt wurde auch mal Zeit das eines seiner Baby´s auslauf bekommt   

Till, wenn mal Interesse besteht könnt Ihr ja alle mal mit in Deister kommen müsstest du aber organisieren da ich keine Zeit habe abzuchecken wer mitkommt und wer ein Auto hat.

Freut mich das was in Bremen passiert.

Viele Grüße Olli  

<SSWC2004 Berlin>


----------



## EndMC (6. Mai 2004)

Moin moin, wie gehts wie stehts??
Wie sieht es denn bei euch am We aus?? evt kommt ein Kumpel von mir vorbei, der wohnt normalerweise im Harz, aber man könnte ihm ja mal zeigen das man auch hier fahren kann! 
Es muss ja nicht gleich ne tour sein (Mein giant ist noch nicht fertig  ), aber das Öllager wär ja schon was, da könnt man sich ja fürn nachmittag mal treffen!?


----------



## OxKing (6. Mai 2004)

Hmmm.... eventuell.... ich wollte da auch nochmal mit nem Kumpel hin, 
dem ich dann mein altes 19 Kilo uralt Rad leihen wollte.
Würden dann mit Zug nach Achim fahren......
Wenn dann gerade schönes Wetter ist, wieso nicht....


----------



## luigi_ccnb (6. Mai 2004)

moinmoin aus bremen nochmal,

bin hoch erfreut, von der bremer fraktion solche aktivitäten zu vernehmen. melde deutliches interesse, dass ich bei der nächsten möglichkeit auch dabei bin... hab leider eine weile nicht ins forum reingeschaut und daher den letzten gemeinsamen ausritt verpasst   


zu mir: 30 J, wohne in hb-neustadt, fahre seit letzten jahr das erste mal kein ht mehr, und treibe mich meist hier auf touren herum. ab und an auch mal in den harz oder im urlaub auch mal gardasee (aber erst 2x).

bis denne & ich freu mich schon!  

 Luigi


----------



## wanted man (6. Mai 2004)

öllager bin ich dann wohl auch dabei!! ich werd aber wieder mit dem rad ab bremen fahren. will wer mit?? 
... und wenn ihr anderen da mit dem zug hinjuckelt, schaffen wir es ja vielleicht diesmal zusammen bis zur monsterkante.   da kannste dann auch mal deine federgabel ausfahren, endmc!!   
gruss, till


----------



## StefanW (6. Mai 2004)

Bin am Wochenende auch dabei. Nach der klasse Tour am letzten Wochenende. kann allerdings nur Samstag. Wie wäre es wieder um 13:00 h ?

Till ich freue mich schon wieder auf das Anti-Muskelkater-Bier.

 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## wanted man (6. Mai 2004)

13:15-13:30 wär besser!!
till


----------



## StefanW (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo Till geht klar.
13:30 h Weserwehr.
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StefanW (6. Mai 2004)

An alle,
habe den Termin am Samstag 13:30h ins Netz gestellt.
Ich hoffe auf rege Beteiltigung. Vielleicht können wir auch einen Treffpunkt in Achim für die Bahnfahrer ausmachen.
Also bis Samstag.
Stefan


----------



## wanted man (7. Mai 2004)

hallo bahnfahrer,  thedinghauser, achimer und cluvenhageners,
schätze mal, das wir dann so gg. 14:30 im öllager sind, da werden wir uns das sicher über den weg fahren.
wetter soll ja besser werden .....
till


----------



## OxKing (7. Mai 2004)

Ich werde wohl doch nicht kommen.....
Meine Teilelieferungen für das Bike haben sich verspätet.
Und ich werd wohl morgen auf den Marktplatz/Domshof gehen, 
und Fußball gucken. (Obwohl mich das sonnst auch nie interessiert.
Aber morgen könnte lustig werden. *g*)


----------



## Moja (7. Mai 2004)

lustig, bei mir dauert das wohl noch ein wenig..
http://www.pixum.de/viewalbum/?id=1267176

Fragt nicht, wie ich des hinbekommen hab...


----------



## OxKing (8. Mai 2004)

Wie hast` denn das hinbekommen?!    

Ok, die Entscheidung gegens biken und für den Domshof hab ich heute nicht bereut. 
Meine Teile sind dann heute auch gekommen,
und ich hab meine Nokons heute drann gebaut.
Morgen werd ich dann meien Scheibenbremsleitungen kürzen,
(Dann kann da keiner mehr drüber meckenrn ) 
und meine Crusher Schutzbleche anbauen.

Und dann werd ich nächste Woche nochmal für die Tour durch die
Bremer Schweiz am nächsten Wochenende ein/zwei mal dort hin,
und mich nochmal nach geeigneten Wegen umschauen.
Oder hatt jemand was gegen den Termin nächsten Samstag?!


----------



## wanted man (9. Mai 2004)

OxKing schrieb:
			
		

> Oder hatt jemand was gegen den Termin nächsten Samstag?!


ich bin nächstes wochenende nicht da, aber macht man ruhig! ich nehm dann nochmal einzelunterricht in "bremer schweiz" bei dir! 

 
Till


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OxKing (9. Mai 2004)

Ich mach für die Zweite Tour dann mal nen neuen Tread auf......

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=114376


----------



## georgesPI (13. Mai 2004)

Moin!!!

Ich bin Neu-Bremer und dachte schon in Bremen kann man das Mountainbike total knicken.

Kenne mich leider im Bremer-Umland überhaupt nicht aus.

Wenn jemand dieses Wochenende ne Tour startet, dann würde ich mich gerne anschließen.

mfg.


----------



## OxKing (13. Mai 2004)

Wie gesagt, die nächste Tour wird gerade besprochen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=114376


----------



## EndMC (14. Mai 2004)

Moinsen moinsen!
Ich wollt nur mal bescheid sagen das es mich noch gibt!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hatte in letzter zeit viel mit der wohnungssuche zu tun! Jetzt hab ich endlich eine gefunden! morgen oder übermorgen bekomme ich den schlüssen   
Wenn das dann alles wieder passt in meiner wohnung komme ich auch wieder mit auf tour


----------



## benni b. (15. Mai 2004)

Joerky schrieb:
			
		

> Moin erstmal zusammen!
> 
> Ich fahre übrigens mehr oder weniger regelmäßig immer Mittwoch abends in Achim ein paar Runden. So ab 20:30 ungefähr. Im Winter natürlich mit Lampe, aber jetzt ist ja erstmal wieder Sommer und es ist bald wieder länger hell. Wer Bock hat kann sich da ja mal gerne mit einklinken (benni b.???)



So'n scheiß Virus......2 Wochen nich online und alle fett am posten!
Tja Joerky, da werd ich mich auf jeden fall mal einklinken. Wäre aber nicht schlecht wenn du nen Tag vorher mal kurz reinpostest dann weiß ich bescheid....bin nämlich eher ein Nachmittagsfahrer. Weil, hab schon um 14.30 Feierabend.  
Bis denn dann!


----------



## benni b. (15. Mai 2004)

Moin Jungs!
Hab am 22. (leider) keine Zeit. Fahre mit !0Stefan0! zum Harzer Marathon nach Altenau: ca. 56km und 1000Hm. Mal schauen wie das abgeht.
Ich schätze aber, das wir nächste mal wieder dabei sind!
plant schon mal schön Stage III !!!!

P.s. ist ja geil das sich immer mehr melden!


----------



## wanted man (19. Mai 2004)

so kinners .... das ihr euch nicht am vaddertach nicht mit breitem koppe zu tode fahrt!  samstach  ist der bessere tach  zum biken!!


----------



## wanted man (23. Mai 2004)

hat jemand bock abends ein stündchen auf der bmx bahn in grohn zu heizen. oder auch kattenturm ein bischen hüpfen zu gehen??


----------



## Quant (24. Mai 2004)

Erstmal sorry, dass ich mich so lange nicht gemeldet hab, hatte sauviel um die Ohren die letzten Tage und bin zu garnix gekommen...

Wie war denn die Tour?

Ich hät auch richtig Lust mal nach Kattenturm zu fahren!
Im Herbst waren wir da mal, aber da wars leider zu matschig, und der Park stand kurz vor der Winterpause...


----------



## OxKing (25. Mai 2004)

Die Tour war super. Nur ein bisschen Nass, und wie ich befürchtet hatte auch schlammig.
(Bin mitten duch ein Schlammloch durch. Nach drei tagen ist mein Bike fast wieder sauber.   )

Wir waren zu viert unterwegs, da Proff abgesagt hatte,
aber PussyGalore ganz von OL her (und nachher wieder zurück) geradelt ist.

Wir haben noch einen Abstecher in und um die Kiesgrube Eggestedt gemacht,
und Till wurde magisch von den "Betreten auf eigene Gefahr" Schildern
im Übungsgelände der Bundeswehr angezogen. 
Ist ganz lustig da im Wald, viele Hügel, aber oft sehr sandig.
(Und Till hatte nur sein Crossrad mit den dünnen Reifen dabei.)
Da ich aber auch nicht sehr fit war (Erkältung), waren wir da auch nicht so lange
wie es sich wohl alle gewünscht hätten.
(Da wird es mit sicherheit nochmal ne Tour hin geben.  )

Nachdem wir PussyGalore verabschiedet haben, fuhren Till, Stefan und ich,
(teils durch Hagel) noch die Lesum endlang zum Bistro in Burg, und genemigten uns jeder ein leckeres Baguette. Ich bin dann bald ab nach Hause,
und die anderen beiden sind dann noch die Wümme lang richtung heimat geradelt. 

Naja, ich bin jetzt entgültig erkältet, weil ich auch nicht ganz passend gekleidet war,
hatt aber auf jeden fall Spaß gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wanted man (25. Mai 2004)

Quant schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hät auch richtig Lust mal nach Kattenturm zu fahren!
> Im Herbst waren wir da mal, aber da wars leider zu matschig, und der Park stand kurz vor der Winterpause...



wenn es morgen trocken bleibt, bin ich so gg. 19:00 in kattenturm!! wenns geregnet hat macht das nicht viel sinn, da fährt man nur alles breit ...
.. tour am samstag war echt klasse!!! das bw- gelände sollte man noch mal etwas gründlicher inspizieren. wir haben da schon ein paar interessante sachen links liegen lassen. ansonsten können wir uns ja mal syke (endmc lebst du noch?) bruchhausen-vilsen und ganderkäse (stefanw ??) zuwenden.
in den harburger bergen kenn ich auch ein paar gute sachen, falls jemand interesse hat eine fahrgemeinschaft zu bilden ....


----------



## Quant (26. Mai 2004)

Also bei uns sieht das Wetter gerade richtig besch***en aus...
Es regnet zwar nicht, aber jede menge dunkle Wolken 

Ich hätte auch richtig Lust am Wochenende nach Syke zu fahren, aber mein Fahrrad macht n bisschen Stress, ich hoffe mal das ich das am Freitag hinkriege... Wie siehts denn bei den anderen am Samstag aus?


----------



## OxKing (26. Mai 2004)

Ich war gerade bei einer "lockeren Kundenbefragungsrunde" von B.O.C. / Bicycles.
(Gab lecker Brötchen, Trinken, und am schluss nen 50 Gutschein.  )
Da wurde mir gesagt das Teile der B.O.C. Belegschaft auch immer Touren nach 
Syke runter machen. So alle 14 Tage am Wochenende oder so.
Ich hab auch mal ne Nummer mitbekommen um mich da mal anzuschliessen.
Vielleicht können wir sie wenn wir die Tour nach Syke machen dann ja mit einbinden.....


----------



## benni b. (27. Mai 2004)

Moinsen!
Ja mich gibts auch noch.
Wann habt ihr denn mal die nächste Ausfahrt geplant?

wanted man, das mit dem hüpfen hört sich gut an wann hast das denn mal wieder vor? Bin dabei!


----------



## wanted man (28. Mai 2004)

ich fahr morgen nach okel/syke! bischen durch den wald heizen. endmc´s gnadenlosen (1km) downhill auschecken. teufelsschlucht??
treffen 13:00 Uhr am weserwehr, wie gehabt!
gruss, till


----------



## OxKing (28. Mai 2004)

Ich hab leider noch mit meiner Erkältung von letztens zu tun. 
Würde ja sonnst gerne mitkommen....
Aber ich steige wohl lieber erst ab Mittwoch wieder auf mein Bike.


----------



## StefanW (28. Mai 2004)

Hallo Till,
ich würde gerne mitkommen, fahre allerdings zum Wandern in den Harz.

Viel Spass in Okel, bis zum nächsten Mal.
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Quant (28. Mai 2004)

Das hört sich doch gut an!
Mein rad knackt zwar wie verrückt... aber entweder ich machs noch fertig oder ich fahr halt so 
Ich denke mal ich würde dann auf dem Weg auf euch warten.
Wisst ihr schon wie ihr fahren wollt?


----------



## wanted man (28. Mai 2004)

Quant schrieb:
			
		

> Das hört sich doch gut an!
> Mein rad knackt zwar wie verrückt... aber entweder ich machs noch fertig oder ich fahr halt so


machs mal lieber fertig, sonst must du 100m hinter uns fahren!!  

treffen könnten wir uns an der strasse von weyhe richtung okel, nach der links- rechts-kurven kombination. geht ein weg links weg richtung riede (heißt rieder dammweg oder so. an eben dieser kreuzung. 
oder ansonsten an der aral tanke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quant (28. Mai 2004)

Ich glaub für mich ist es praktischer euch schon vorher zu treffen, ich komm ja aus Dreye
Meinst du die Aral tanke in Sudweyhe?
Auf dem Weg nach Okel sind auch schon einige gute Trails
Da gibts es ein Stück ca. 200m das ist der Hammer


----------



## kiko (28. Mai 2004)

versuch mich auch mit einzuklinken.
hoffe ihr fahrt übern deich bis zum betonwerk.
sitz dann da irgendwo.
wir treffen uns schon.
ps: gruss an till
stefan


----------



## wanted man (29. Mai 2004)

hallo kiko!! betonwerk geht klar!! 
hallo quant du hast ne pm!!


----------



## Quant (29. Mai 2004)

Schon beantwortet 
Wie viele sind wir denn überhaupt?
Das Wetter ist ja mal der Hammer


----------



## Marco Henke (8. Juni 2004)

Also wenn ihr das ganze noch nich gemacht habt komm ich auch mit wohne auch in syke, end mc vielleicht kennste ja moja, bin der kumpel von ihm.


----------



## Erfweiler-RULEZ (10. Juni 2004)

Moinsen!

Bin ehemalige Achimerin und habe mit voller Beigeisterung euren Thread gelesen.
Wohne jetzt in Karlsruhe und hab ein paar mehr Berge vor der Tür wie im Norden-dennoch rockt das alte Öllager in Baden! Muß mir doch nochmal überlegen ob ich mein Bike mal mitbringe!
 
Das Video ist cool gemacht, aber die Doppelbrückengabel ist doch ein wenig übertrieben, oder? 

Hier ein paar Bilder von paar Trails von meinem Hausberg!

Gruß in den Norden aus dem sonnigen Süden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OxKing (10. Juni 2004)

Nett.


----------



## wanted man (11. Juni 2004)

nett????? das ist doch ne unverschämheit uns sowas zu zeigen!! ;-)
gruss, der neider!


----------



## StefanW (11. Juni 2004)

Nun ja wir haben ja nun auch noch den Krähenberg und den Müllberg, Wenn man die oft genug hoch und runter fährt kommt sich ja auch vor wie in den Alpen.

Wie siehts aus mit einer kleinen Tour am Wochenende. Hätte Zeit und Lust.

Stefan


----------



## OxKing (12. Juni 2004)

Auf den Müllberg wollte ich eh schon immer mal.... 
(Die wollten da ja sogar schon nen Resturant oder so raufbauen *g*)

Tour.... Vielleicht..... wieso nicht.....
Wohin denn?


----------



## hholle (12. Juni 2004)

Ich mach morgen meine private Tour , weil ich muss. Ca. vom Weserwehr bis nach Syke. Ich brauch meistens so ca. 50min. Ist die Zeit OK?. Wenn ich mein neues Bike hab komm ich vielleicht mal mit euch mit.....

mfg

holle !


----------



## wanted man (2. Juli 2004)

geht denn was am wochenende?? wie wirds wetter?


----------



## OxKing (2. Juli 2004)

Wenn man das mal so genau sagen könnte......
Im Moment gibt es ja von Sonne bis Hagel und Blitzen alles,
und das auchnoch an nur einem Tag. 

War letztens in Meyenburg im Wald. Da gibts zwei lustige abfahrten.
Aber leider kurz und sonnst nicht so viel ausser matschigen Wald.
Ähnlich in Garlstedt da hab ich in nem kleinen Wald mit Fitness Parcour und
Naturlehrpfad nen kleinen "zwischenweg" gefunden, der auch ganz lustig ist.
Aber sonnst auch nur normal Wald da.....


----------



## kiko (4. Juli 2004)

wird langsam zeit der besserung.
kann aber noch von meinen 50km arbeitsweg zehren.
der wind an der weser ist aber manchmal die hölle.
fahr jetzt mein singlespeed mit 48/16.
das gibt dicke beine.
hoffentlich bis bald


----------



## hholle (5. Juli 2004)

Das Wetter ist so extrem scheis***- Ich bin letzten Donnerstag in Syke so richtig durchgeregnet...und dann gestern nochmal vom Bahnhof HB bis Stader Str.. Ich hab irgendwie echt genug Regen ins Gesicht bekommen. Zur erholung bin ich heute mal ne Runde um den Werdersee gecruised.

Ich hoffe mal es wird bald besser 

greets

rain-o-holle


----------



## wanted man (9. Juli 2004)

..... oooooooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh
kann das vielleicht mal aufhören zu schiffen???????
ich dachte, ich könnte morgen mal in die harburger berge ....
verdammt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OxKing (9. Juli 2004)

Das es hier keinen echten Winter mehr gibt, mit weisser Weihnacht etc.
daran hat man sich ja gewöhnt, aber ich hoffe es fängt nun nicht
auch noch mit dem Sommer so an...... 

Würde ich wenigstens mal an nem Wald oder so wohnen,
aber immer erst 20 Kilometer fahren macht nunmal bei Regen überhauptkeinen Spaß.

Ich werde aber Morgen auf jedenfall Radfahren, 
denn ich hab mir Gestern endlich mal ne Regenjacke gekauft. 
(Und wenn es ganz übel wird hohl ich gleich noch meine Aldi-Regenhose raus! )


----------



## kiko (9. Juli 2004)

hey ,
hast denn schon was geplant?
muss morgen eh nach seckenhausen was abholen.
ristet ist dann nicht weit


----------



## OxKing (9. Juli 2004)

Hmm... Ristedt?

Willst du dann da in den Wald, oder wie?

hmm.....

Sind ja auch schon fast wieder 30 Kilometer wech von hier.....
aber lust hätte ich vielleicht.
(Ich hab für morgen nämlich eigendlich noch kein ziel. )

Wann würdest du denn Fahren?


----------



## kiko (9. Juli 2004)

steh um 11 an der tanke beim friedhof (früher aral)
vielleicht bis dann,
stefan


----------



## OxKing (9. Juli 2004)

Ok...


----------



## wanted man (13. August 2004)

hallo bremers!!
urlaub vorbei - wieder zeit zum radfahren - nächsten dienstag.

gruss, till


----------



## Quant (16. August 2004)

Wohin fahren wir denn nun eigentlich?   
Ich wär für Syke, denn beim letzten mal waren wir nicht so viele
(und ich muss nicht so weit fahren )


----------



## OxKing (16. August 2004)

Ich wär auch eher für Syke, weil ich das da noch nicht wirklich kenne.......
Hoffentlich schaffen wir die Tour auch noch im Hellen zurück, 
denn ich habe kein Licht am Bike.


----------



## wanted man (16. August 2004)

meinetwegen syke. dann sollten wir aber auch um 17:00 los (sorry, tatze - du musst krank machen), sonst reicht die zeit nicht. 
@quant: treffen wir dich wieder an der auto- oder eisenbahnbrücke, oder kieswerk???
till


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quant (16. August 2004)

Muss mal sehen wann wir loskommen 
Ich denk mal wir fahren Richtung Weserwehr und treffen euch auf dem Weg
Oder habt ihr vor irgendnen besonderen Weg zu fahren    ?


----------



## wanted man (16. August 2004)

Quant schrieb:
			
		

> Oder habt ihr vor irgendnen besonderen Weg zu fahren    ?



nö! immer nur den deich längs.


----------



## Quant (17. August 2004)

Gut dann können wir uns ja fast nicht verfehlen
Ich werd dann jetzt auch mal aufstehen  und mein rad nochmal checken


----------



## EndMC (17. August 2004)

Soso, der endmc ist wieder dabei!
Nachdem das denn endlich mit der trennung von schnitte und dem einrichten der wohnung alles geklappt hat bin ich wieder dabei!    schleppe allerdings immer noch meinen downhillpanzer mit mir rum, das giant musste ich leider verkaufen    aber dafür hab ich jetzt ein hammer sofa in der wohnung!
also, bis dahin!

Gruß @ all, endmc


----------



## OxKing (17. August 2004)

Bitte dann auch alle in die Fahrgemeinschaft eintragen,
bzw. austragen. Das ist dann viel übersichtlicher...


----------



## Quant (17. August 2004)

@EndMC fährste heute abend mit?
Wenn ja können wir uns ja schon in Dreye oder so treffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EndMC (17. August 2004)

@ quant: leider konnte ich heute nicht mit am start sein! wie könnte es anders sein, es ging mal wieder um nen umzug    aber dieses mal nicht um meinen! nen kumpel ist nach hannover gezogen und macht da jetzt seinen meister als landschaftsgärtner! könnt auch ruhig mal nen park für uns biker bauen der kerl, so als dankeschön    hoffentlich kommt das nächste mal nicht wieder was dazwischen!
@ all: ich wollte am sonntag mal wieder das öllager rocken, mit meiner dv-cam! wenn jemand lust hat kann er ja vorbeischauen


----------



## Moja (17. August 2004)

Jo, mal sehen ob ich da denn auch hinkomme


----------



## Marco Henke (17. August 2004)

Hört sich nicht schlecht an, das Öllager hat ja irgendwas besonderes, weshalb ihr da immer hinfahrt, ich guck mir das dann auch mal an.


----------



## wanted man (2. September 2004)

will heut noch einer aufs rad??? kleine runde  autobahntrail (ab uni) oder kattenturm oder .....
schnell ne mail:
t ät bme.org


----------



## Marco Henke (2. September 2004)

Wir wollen wahrscheinlich, wenn das wetter nicht kacke ist, sonnatg in bremen biken und evtl. video machen!
also, wer lust hat soll sich melden!!


----------



## wanted man (7. September 2004)

ich fahr montag mit ein paar leuten auf die bmx bahn in grohn. ein bischen fahren üben. wir sind gg. 17:30 da. 
geht nur wenn nicht nass ist, sonst fährt man die bahn kaputt.
fahrgemeinschaft steht hier ... und hier ist noch eine karte
gruss, till


----------



## OxKing (8. September 2004)

Na da werd ich dann wohl mit bei sein.
Ist ja fast um die Ecke...


----------



## Marco Henke (9. September 2004)

Vielleicht guck ich auch mal vorbei, wenn es dann meinem Fuss wieder besser geht(hab ihn verstaucht oder gebrochen, weiss ich auch nicht, war noch nicht beim arzt  )


----------



## wanted man (9. September 2004)

Marco Henke schrieb:
			
		

> v!s!t us @: >>www.t-town-bikes.de<<


tokio? toronto? thedinghausen


----------



## EndMC (9. September 2004)

Watt denn, kennst du die Bike-Weltstadt Theding nicht????   
Aber die Seite ist ja noch im Aufbau! kommen noch ein paar kleinigkeiten dazu   

Gruß, EndMC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abagnale (10. September 2004)

hallo bin relativ neu heir und würd gern wieder regelmäßig biken.
bin aber ganz schön außer form.
habt ihr lust, noch jemand in eure radgruppe aufzunehmen?


----------



## OxKing (10. September 2004)

Wir sind hier eigendlich keine "Radgruppe", 
sondern Treffen uns eher unreglmässig in dem wir hier
unsere Touren eintragen. Es sind dann immer mal wieder andere
Leute dabei, je nach Tour und Region.
Kannst also selbstverständlich Mitfahren,
wenn hier jemand eine Tour ansetzt, 
oder einfach selber eine veranstalten.

Wo kommst du denn her,
und was fährst du?


----------



## OxKing (11. September 2004)

Nochmal was zur BMX Bahn in Grohn.

Wanted Man sagt wir wollen am Montag fahren,
in der Fahrgemeinschaft ist der Termin aber für Sonntag eingetragen!

Was Stimmt denn nun?
(Ich nehme ja mal an Montag, schon wegen der Uhrzeit)


----------



## OxKing (11. September 2004)

Und nochmal ich!   

Morgen am Sonntag um 15:15 Uhr treffe ich mich mit Tatze am Bahnhof
in Oslebshausen, um gemeinsam das Bundeswehrübungsgelände zwischen
Schwanewede und Farge unsicher zu machen.  

Wer mit möchte:
Hier der Link zum Eintragen


----------



## wanted man (11. September 2004)

OxKing schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal was zur BMX Bahn in Grohn.
> 
> Wanted Man sagt wir wollen am Montag fahren,
> in der Fahrgemeinschaft ist der Termin aber für Sonntag eingetragen!
> ...




schön mitgedacht!
bmx bahn radeln findet am montag den 13. statt.
danke & sorry, till


----------



## wanted man (13. September 2004)

wanted man schrieb:
			
		

> bmx bahn radeln findet am montag den 13. statt.


wir waren zu fünft, aber das sich von euch keiner mitgetraut hat .....
wir machen nächste woche nochmal eine wiederholung vermutlich donnerstag, wieder gg. 17:30. ich schreibs dann in die fahrgemeinschaft.


----------



## OxKing (14. September 2004)

Sorry, aber ich muss erstmal mein Bike auseinander nehmen
bevor es wieder raus darf. Hatte darauf aber kein Bock mehr heute.

Waren denn da noch wieder die BMX Kiddies da,
und haben ihr Rennen bekommen?


----------



## wanted man (14. September 2004)

yo, die waren auch wieder da, standen aber mehr als sie fuhren. 
zum grossen rennen ist es nicht gekommen.


----------



## kiko (1. Oktober 2004)

wie schauts bei euch am sonntag aus?
hab mal wieder lust auf deister.
bei 5 leuten ideal mit wochendtick.
meldet euch mal!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OxKing (1. Oktober 2004)

Hmm... Lust schon...

Aber es wird langsam kalt draussen,
hab eher nur Klamotten für den Sommer, 
und ich hab leider im Moment kein Geld für passende Kleidung.  
Naja, mal sehen, zur not werd ich mir meine Regenjacke anziehen,
und bei den Beinen hilft bestimmt auch einfach Berg auf fahren. 

Wenn sich genug Leute finden um mitzufahren (Also insgesammt mind. 3-4),
und dann die Preise für die Mitfahrt niedrig sind würd ich wohl mitkommen.
Mir hat das da das letzte mal richtig gut gefallen, obwohl wir leider
nicht sooo viel da gesehen haben.


----------



## kiko (1. Oktober 2004)

also weiter leute,
bis jetzt sind wir zu dritt
fehlt also noch was.
regenklamotten braucht man nicht,
entweder es ist nass, oder man schwitzt sich nen wolf!
weiter,weiter


----------



## juk (2. Oktober 2004)

Ich hätte auch wohl Bock. Kann aber noch nicht 100% zusagen. Wann soll's denn losgehen? Treffpunkt? Welche Reiseroute nehmen wir denn? Bis Wunstorf oder über Hannover?


----------



## kiko (2. Oktober 2004)

moin,
der zug geht um 10:18 ab hbf und fährt über wunsdorf nach haste.
ich les immer nur das die leute lust haben, aber wer kommt mit?????


----------



## juk (2. Oktober 2004)

Mit mir wird's leider doch nix. Vielleicht sollten wir für's nächste WE eine Fahrgemeinschaft eintragen.


----------



## wanted man (12. Oktober 2004)

na, alle schon im winterschlaf???
ich dreh morgen ab 16:00 ein paar runden auf der bmx bahn in grohn. falls noch jemand bock hat ... see you there!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (13. Oktober 2004)

um die zeit zerr ich leider palletten durch die gegend.
sag mal besch., wenn du mal am w ende auf die bahn gehst.
will ein paar fotos machen.
ps: was machen die kurbelschrauben


----------



## OxKing (13. Oktober 2004)

Ich habe mein Hinterrad gestern von Stadler ab geholt,
die mussten den "Kasettenträger" der Nabe tauschen,
denn mein Knacken im Freilauf kam davon das das Teil Spiel hatte.
Die haben das zum Glück auf Garantie abgewickelt,
und haben für mich dabei sogar noch mein Rad zentriert.  

Ich habe aber leider immernoch nichts vernünftiges zum Anziehen für dieses Wetter.
Wollte ja eigendlich Arm und Beinlinge und ein Winddichtes Unterhemd kaufen,
aber irgendwie bezweifle ich das es mir dann wirklich warm genug ist.
(Die Temperaturen sind ja ziemlich drastisch in den Keller gegangen.....) 
Was Tragt ihr denn so bei diesen Temperaturen wenn ihr biken geht?


----------



## wanted man (14. Oktober 2004)

kiko schrieb:
			
		

> ps: was machen die kurbelschrauben


die kurbelschrauben sind nicht aufzutreiben. ich hab einen kumpel der schon erfolgtlos alle normschraubenkataloge gewälzt hat. es gibt nichtmal was, was man auf der drehmaschine passend machen könnte. er könnte mir zwar auf der drehbank neue machen, dann aber ohne inbusbefestigung (kreuzschlitz reinsägen oder so) und das ist auch mist. 
ich sag bescheid, wenn wir am WE auf der bmxbahn sind. dieses und nächstes wirds aber bestimmt nichts. 


			
				OxKing schrieb:
			
		

> Was Tragt ihr denn so bei diesen Temperaturen wenn ihr biken geht?


obenrum: funktionsunterhemd lang, trikot lang, leicht gefütterte windstopperjacke,  fingerhandschuhe - wenns richtig kalt wir hab ich noch 3-finger handschuh und einen buff unterm helm
untenrum: kurze fahrradhose unter specialized winterhose (ich finde gefütterte knie wichtig), dicke socken. unter 0°: winterschuhe oder überschuhe. gute billiglösung wenn man unterwegs nicht viel läuft: alte socken über die schuhe.


----------



## kiko (14. Oktober 2004)

löcher von 8 auf 10 aufbohren und normale kurbelschrauben nehmen.
die haben 10 aussen.
nicht machbar?


----------



## wanted man (15. Oktober 2004)

ich weigere mich im moment noch, an einer achthundertmarkkurbel rumzubohren. vermutlich wird es aber so enden (müssen).


----------



## OxKing (16. Oktober 2004)

800 DM Kurbel! 
Was ist denn das für ne Kurbel?
Und wieso gibt es die Schrauben dafür nirgens?


----------



## wanted man (16. Oktober 2004)

OxKing schrieb:
			
		

> 800 DM Kurbel!
> Was ist denn das für ne Kurbel?
> Und wieso gibt es die Schrauben dafür nirgens?


syncros revolution - schicke schwarze hohle stahlkurbel (die von meinem breezer).
ist 10 jahre alt und die schrauben (alu-grütze) schon im neuzustand mist. syncros ist seit jahren pleite, der deutsche vertrieb hat 100x gewechselt. die schrauben sind keine normschrauben. 
(tatsächlich ich hab damals, glaub ich, etwas weniger als dm 800,- bezahlt, aber wenn du mal kucktst für was die heutzutage bei ebay weggehen .....)


----------



## kiko (16. Oktober 2004)

kannst aber auch mal nach eisen werner in hemelingen.
der hat auch möbelschrauben in va mit sehr flachem kopf (halbrund).
metrisch 8mm und 6er inbus.
hinten dann ne flachmutter mit fächerscheibe.
zu lange gewinde abflexen (sägen auf va is öde).
viel spass,
s.


----------



## dinosaur (16. Oktober 2004)

@ Oxking
Kann wanted man's Kleidungsvorschläge nur unterstüzen; war gerade im Tessin zum Biken; war dort auch schon recht frisch (9°C): Beinlinge taugen im Gelände nicht so richtig, fangen bei mir immer an zu rutschen; meine Freunde wollen mir jetzt Strapse schenken! Also lieber gleich " lang " für den Winter. Und immer schön an die Zwiebel denken: eine Schicht ablegen kann man unterwegs immer.


----------



## OxKing (23. Oktober 2004)

Hab mich mal ein bischen umgeschaut..... 
Leider kann ich mir die ganzen Klamotten für den Herbst/Winter
und Licht am Bike etc. im Moment beim besten Willen nicht leisten,
und werde daher wohl notgedrungen eine Winterpause einlegen müssen. 

Man sieht sich dann hoffentlich im Frühjahr wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wanted man (23. Oktober 2004)

OxKing schrieb:
			
		

> Leider kann ich mir die ganzen Klamotten für den Herbst/Winter
> und Licht am Bike etc. im Moment beim besten Willen nicht leisten,
> und werde daher wohl notgedrungen eine Winterpause einlegen müssen.



dann gehste mal zum flohmarkt (wenn der olle freimarkt vorbei ist) da schaust bei den 2-4 händler die fussballtrikots und trainingsjacken im im programm haben. meist findet man dazwischen fahrradgeeignete trikots, winterjacken und winterhosen. wenn du glück hast kriegste deine winterausrüstung für  20.
torwarttrikots sind übrigens im winter auch klasse, lassen wenig luft durch und haben polster an den ellenbogen.


----------



## kiko (28. Oktober 2004)

moin moin
hab noch ne radhose von riffraff
gr: m
nie benutzt 
ist mir zu gross
das wär für oxking schon mal ein anfang damit er nichts einmotten muss
gruss an alle 
stefan


----------



## OxKing (28. Oktober 2004)

Danke für das Angebot Kiko, aber wenn ich eine Hose in M anziehe
sehe ich aus wie Urkel und kann mich kein CM mehr bewegen. 
(Ich brauch mindestens XL)


----------



## proff (28. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
günstige Klamotten mit Sponsoraufdruck gibts doch häufig. z.b. bei Roseversand , BOC, usw.
Oder sind noch nicht günstig genug?

Sonntag fahre ich wahrscheinlich noch einmal nach Achim ins alte Öllager. Voraussichtlich zwischen 11 und 12.


----------



## DAMDAM (5. November 2004)

Moin Moin 

Komme aus Celle und studiere jetzt in Bremen. Fahre MA und CC und suche Orte wo man hier in der Nähe biken kann. Wohne in Horn-Lehe  . Bin auch mobil . Cool wäre es, wenn jemand antworten würde !!!!!!


----------



## dinosaur (6. November 2004)

Willkommen DAMDAM ! in der schönsten Stadt Norddeutschlands- aber auch in der flachesten  
Meine Hausrunde (wohne auch in Horn) ist natürlich der Wümmedeich (Strasse  ) eventuell kombiniert mit dem Trail neben der Autobahn (Einfahrt gegenüber vom Campingplatz). Gelegenheiten im Gelände zu fahren sind z.B. 1) Ristedt/ Warwer Sand: hügeliges Waldgelände + aufgeforstete Sandgrube, Anfahrt ca.23 Km von Horn aus; 2) Syke/Barrien-Am Krusenberg: hügeliges Waldgelände mit aufgeforsteter Sandgrube, Anfahrt ca 23 Km - hier finden gelegentlich MB-Rennen statt(z.B. am 12.12.!); lässt sich tourenmäßig auch schön mit Ristedt verbinden über den "Hohen Berg"(52m, höchste Erhebung im Bremer Umland, schöne Aussicht auf Bremen); 3) Syker Stadtfost- Wolskuhle: Wald mit sonem kleinen "Krater"; 4) Worpswede/ Weiher Berg- mit ca 45m zweithöchste Erhebeung, ca 15 km von Horn: hügeliges Waldgelände mit kürzeren Trails und einem netten Treppenweg; 5) Achim- "Altes Öllager": ehemalliger Truppenübungsplatz, Waldgelände mit Hüglein, Anfahrt ca 18 km, ggf zu verbinden mit Trails in Etelsen+ Cluvenhagen; 6) Truppenübungsplatz zwischen Schwanewede und Garlstedt, teils hügeliges Waldgebiet, Anfahrt ca 25 km;
Gelegentlich gibts mal Verabredungen hier im Forum; ein Großteil der MTB-Freunde ist aber wohl schon in die Winterstarre verfallen; ich fahr heute wohl mal wieder Wümmedeich:16°° ab Haus am Walde( nähe Universum)


----------



## damdam79 (6. November 2004)

Hau ab damdam    
Hier gibt's nur einen damdam...und das bin ich   
Also ich finde es unmöglich...wie kann sich einer so nen bescheuerten Nick
ausdenken...damdam...und jetzt kommt nochmal so einer    

Tschö
Damdam


----------



## georgesPI (8. November 2004)

Moin,

@ OxKing. 
Solltest du dein Klamotten-Problem noch nicht gelöst haben, habe ich noch einen Tipp für dich. Tchibo, Aldi, Penny etc. bieten immer wieder Fahrrad-Klamotten an. Am besten mal deren Internet seiten checken. Das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ist da unschlagbar. Außerdem kann mann auch dort angebotene Ski oder Laufjacken kaufen, da diese die gleichen Zwecke erfüllen sollen.
Viel spass beim shoppen.

mfg. georgesPI


----------



## OxKing (8. November 2004)

Ah, liest man von dir auch mal wieder was... 
Ich hoffe Wanted_Man hatte dich mal von mir gegrüßt.
(Hatte er nämlich mal versprochen)

Was die Klamotten angeht:
Im moment reicht es bei mir nochnichtmal für Tchiboklamotten. 
Mal sehen, vielleicht wird es ja zu Weihnachten was....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## georgesPI (9. November 2004)

@ OxKing
ja stimmt, ich war länger nicht mehr im forum und wenn doch mal, dann nur zum lesen. 
bin auch seit unser tour nicht mehr oft mit dem bike in bremen unterwegs gewesen.
mit wantedman war ich einmal in den harburgerbergen. da fährt es sich für norddeutschland echt gut.
jetzt muss ich leider meine gabel einschicken und kann wieder nicht fahren.
aber ich denke ich kann mich im winter bei der einen oder anderen tour anschließen.
und bei dir, wie kommst du voran? hast du schon überlegt mal bei einem rennen zu starten?

gruss. georgesPI


----------



## OxKing (9. November 2004)

Nö, rennen sind glaube ich nichts für mich.
Vielleicht in ferner Zukunft mal. 
Denn ich kam bislang nur in die HaBe`s und in den Deister,
und da auch nur langsam durch. Um da mit irgendwem mitzuhalten bin
ich flachlandbiker glaube ich noch nicht fit genug.  
(Gerade jetzt mit der Zwangspause  )

Was hatte denn deine SID?
Ist ihr die Luft aus gegangen?


----------



## georgesPI (9. November 2004)

@ Ox King
Hauptsache jeder hat spass am biken egal wie, gell?
meine sid war vor der Transalp zur generalüberholung bei sport import und jetzt hat sie wieder druck und öl verlust. es gibt nur zwei dinge die für diese gabel sprechen. 
1.sie ist leicht
2.ich besitze sie bereits
meine nächste gabel wird ne marzocchi
und sonst, wie gehts deinem bike?


----------



## OxKing (10. November 2004)

Och, meinem Bike müsste es eigendlich ganz gut gehen, 
nachdem am Hinterrad das Zahnkranzlager auf Garantie getauscht wurde.
(Das hatte spiel, und hat im Leerlauf bei jeder umdrehung einmal gecknackt  )


----------



## wanted man (11. November 2004)

wenns nicht in strömen regnet, will ich samstag nachmittag aufs rad! will wer mit???


----------



## georgesPI (12. November 2004)

Moin,
würde gerne mit, aber mein drahtesel is nicht fit. die gabel ist wech, immer dieser ärger mit der technik.

gruß georgesPI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wanted man (12. November 2004)

schorschi, schorschi hab ich dir doch schon immer gesagt: auf diesem neumodischen federgabelkrams liegt kein segen ....
ich hab bestimmt noch eine starrgabel im keller, falls du was für den übergang suchst.


----------



## DAMDAM (12. November 2004)

Moin Moin 
bin ja wie gesagt neu in Bremen und suche immer noch Leute zum fit werden.
Plane nächstes Jahr wieder Marathons zu fahren und will jetzt anfangen meine Form wieder langsam aufzubauen    Wohne in Horn-Lehe und habe dank der Uni eigentlich fast immer Zeit bis auf Donnerstags    ,wer hat Bock mit mir ein bißchen (für den Anfang reichen 25-35Km mit 27-30KHM-Schnitt aus ) besitze zwar kein Rennrad aber Conti super contactreifen 26x1.3 fürs MTB fahre deshalb auch gerne mit nicht ganz so schnellen Rennradfahrern   . Meldet euch mal, wenn ihr in der Gegend auf Tour geht. Alleine macht Training ja nicht so viel Spaß und ist zu dieser jahres Zeit auch noch zu kalt für meine Freundin draußen    . Muss deshalb immer alleine fahren    

Gruß DAMDAM

@DamDAM79 wer so alt ist sollte tolleranter sein !!!!


----------



## DAMDAM (12. November 2004)

Moin Moin 

@Dinosaur wo bekomme ich denn mehr infos für das Rennen am 12.12 her ????

DAMDAM


----------



## Moja (12. November 2004)

Ich glaub, das machen die Leute vom RSv Bruchhausen Vilsen
Ich werde auch da sein und mal aus Spaß mit meinem Panzer mitfahren, bergab reiß ich den eventuell was, kommt darauf an, wo die Strecke lang geht...


----------



## Marco Henke (12. November 2004)

Jep, ich werd vielleicht auch mitfahren, wohn ja gleich umme Ecke   
Aber wie gesagt, kommt auf die Strecke an, weil wenn man da das eine Stück hoch muss*oho*


----------



## dinosaur (12. November 2004)

Das Rennen am 12.12. in Barrien ist Teil einer Rennserie, dem "Weser Ems Cup", der eigentlich von Rad-Crossern ausgerichtet wird aber für Mtb`er geöffnet ist. Startgebühr beträgt 5 Euro. Termine, Infos und Ergebnisse gibt es unter www.rsed.de  . Das nächste Rennen ist übermorgen in Cloppenburg.

@wanted man: Ich will dort fahren und muss deshalb meine Beine morgen etwas schonen!


----------



## DAMDAM (23. November 2004)

Moin 

@dinosaur Wie ist das gemeint beim WeserEmsCup, muss ich da mit meinem MTB gegen diese Crossrennraeder in einer Klasse fahren oder wird das getrennt gewertet ? Stelle mir vor dass das sehr unfair ist, wenn es nass sein sollte  !!! Bin auf jeden Fall am 12.12 dabei . Aber wo liegt das genau von Horn aus ? 

Gruß DamDam

P.S. suche immer noch Leute die noch nicht Winterschlaf halten und Bock auf ein bischen Rollen, wenn auch nur auf Asphalt      haben .


----------



## wanted man (24. November 2004)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> @dinosaur Wie ist das gemeint beim WeserEmsCup, muss ich da mit meinem MTB gegen diese Crossrennraeder in einer Klasse fahren oder wird das getrennt gewertet ? Stelle mir vor dass das sehr unfair ist, wenn es nass sein sollte :



in der hobbyklasse gilt die freie wahl der waffen. 
was sollte daran unfair sein?? bei unseren minihügeln und waldwegen bist du mit einem crosser fast immer besser dran.
hab mich auch grad fürs rennen angemeldet.


----------



## OxKing (24. November 2004)

Und ich stell mich dann als Zuschauer an die Ziellienie.


----------



## dinosaur (24. November 2004)

@ DAMDAM

Ich finde es sehr nett von den Cross-Leuten, dass sie die Rennserie überhaupt für die Hobbyfahrer geöffnet haben. Dass es da Unterschiede beim Material gibt, spielt für mich keine Rolle; auf das Mitmachen kommt es an (und dass man natürlich einen gewissen Antrieb hat, auch in dieser Jahreszeit regelmäßig zu Fahren, weil man sonst schon nach 2 Runden im Rennen abkackt). In der Hobbyklasse fahren die Teilnehmer überwiegend Mountainbikes, die meisten Hardtails. Es gibt eine Einteilung in Kids (bis 16 J.), Männer (17-39 J.), Senioren (ab 40 J) und Frauen, wobei Männer, Senioren und Frauen zusammen starten und ca. 40 Minuten fahren. Es sind Rundkurse, die je nach erster Rundenzeit 5-7 mal durchfahren werden. Die Hobbyklasse startet um 11:15 Uhr. Meldungen sind bis 30 Minuten  vor dem Start möglich (man sollte aber besser eine Stunde vorher da sein, um die Strecke noch mal anzuschauen; Startgebühr 5E.
Das Rennen am 12.12 ist in Barrien am Krusenberg: mit Auto über Autobahn Richtung Osnabrück bis Brinkum, dann B6 Richtung Syke bis Barrien, links abbiegen und nächste wieder rechts und auf Schilder achten; mit Fahrrad über Erdbeerbrücke zum Werdersee, nach links auf dem Deichweg bis Dreye, dann über Kirchweyhe + Okel nach Barrien (ca. 23km von Horn). Wenn das Wetter nicht zu schlecht ist, werde ich wohl am 5.12. dort mal die Stecke vom letzten Jahr abfahren.

@wanted man 
Einem Crosser ist letztes Jahr am Krusenberg die (Starr-)Gabel gebrochen. Meine Devise ist: hoch lebe das Fully!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wanted man (24. November 2004)

dinosaur schrieb:
			
		

> @ DAMDAM
> @wanted man
> Meine Devise ist: hoch lebe das Fully!



ich denke ich werde mit meinem singlespeed crosser starten - einfach nur um dieses technischen gedöns zu kontrapunktieren. 

 

... aber wer weiß was passiert, wenn ich erst mal in der seniorenklasse starten muss ...


----------



## costanova (25. November 2004)

Moin,

gestern war ja ein schöner tag, da dachte ich mir schaue ich doch mal nach dem "alten Öllager" in achim. also 18 km hin und dann : nicht gefunden.
könnte jemand von euch mir da vielleicht weiterhelfen?

danke. costanova


----------



## wanted man (25. November 2004)

schau mal auf diese karte , die große (irrtümlich) grau dargestellte fläche oben rechts ist das alte öllager!


----------



## OxKing (25. November 2004)

Hmmm wenn man auf den Link klickt kommt man zu der Startseite.....

Hier noch ein versuch: Öllager Achim 

Aber Das Öllager ist so grob zwischen den Hauptstrassen:
"Uesener Feldstr." und "Verdener Str."
(Da wo die sich Treffen steht ein großer Comet Markt)
Wenn du von der "Verdener Str." in die Strasse "Fichtenweg" oder "Am Oertel" reinfährst,
kann man da glaube ich rein ins Öllager.
(Da wo die Strasse aufhört, fängt auf jedenfall das Öllager an.  )

@costanova:
Woher kommst du denn?


----------



## wanted man (25. November 2004)

OxKing schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm wenn man auf den Link klickt kommt man zu der Startseite.....


kapier ich nicht! ich komme zur karte! hat vermutlich irgendwas mit den cookies zu tun ....


----------



## costanova (25. November 2004)

Moinsen,

vielen Dank schon mal. Ich werde es am Wochende noch mal mit Hilfe der Karte versuchen...

greetz costanova

@OxKing Ich komme aus Bremen, bin hier aber noch nicht oft mtb gefahren. Habe davor in der Egge gewohnt...


----------



## OxKing (25. November 2004)

Ich habe heute ne Radhose bekommen. Ne Lampe hab ich auch schon,
nun fehlt mir noch ne richtige Radjacke für den Winter,
und ich kann auch wieder aktiv werden. Jedenfalls bei "Sonnenschein". 
(Die bestellte Jacke wird erst noch nachgeliefert..... hoffendlich bald.   )

@Wanted man:
Kann sein das das am cokie liegt.
Damit andere das sehen können musst du dich Anmelden,
und da links auf der Seite extra auswählen das du nen Link für
"Nicht gewerbliche Zwecke" benutzen willst. Ist irgendwie kompliziert, 
das nächstemal mach ich einfach nen Screenshot und stell den hier rein. 

@Costanova:
Viel glück bei deiner Suche. 
Aber selbst wenn du es findest: Ohne fachkundige Führer wie etwa Joerky,
findest du da eh nicht die richtige "Runde" im Gelände die richtig die ganze zeit spaß macht. 
(Leider können wir diese nich markieren,
da einige Anwohner da auch jetzt schon mal gerne zeug in den Weg legen.  )

Wo genau wohnst du denn in Bremen?!


----------



## costanova (26. November 2004)

@OxKing

Ich wohne in der Neustadt. Bist du eigentlich auch aus Bremen?

Costanova


----------



## OxKing (26. November 2004)

Ja, aus Oslebshausen.
<- (Steht ja auch da irgendwo  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## costanova (26. November 2004)

OOoops.
Hab ich übersehen. Naja kein Wunder, dass ich das Öllager nicht gefunden hab..


----------



## DAMDAM (27. November 2004)

Moin Moin 

@Dinosaur Ich wollte eigentlich nur Fragen ob MTB und Crosser in einer Gruppe starten und habe mich gefragt ob das fair wäre. Ich wollte niemanden beleidigen oder zu nahe treten, außerdem bin ich der selben wie du das Spaß bei "Rennen" im Winter immer im Vordergrund!!!! 

Hoffe niemand fühlte sich durch meine Aussage auf den Schlips getreten !!!

DAMDAM


----------



## wanted man (4. Dezember 2004)

moin! 
ich fahr mit georgesPI morgen nach syke, dort ein bischen durch den wald und zurück! 
wer will nochmal?
treffen um 13:00 auf dem weserwehr!!
ich trags nochmal beim last minute biking  ein.


----------



## georgesPI (9. Dezember 2004)

guten morgen zusammen.

ich habe vor am samstag ne runde zu drehen. wenn ich die streke wiederfinde, dann werde ich wohl die gleiche wie mit wantedman fahren(richtung syke). die strecke war echt gut und so viel wald hatte ich zuvor in bremens umgebung nicht gesehen.

will jemand mit??? vielleicht ein kleines abschlusstraining für sonntag???

bin jetzt übrigen auch wieder für rr-touren zu haben.

gruss. georgesPI


----------



## Marco Henke (9. Dezember 2004)

Ich hab vor eventuell Samstag in Syke n bisschen zu fahren. keine große tour oder so, einfach ma zu ein paar spots fahren und fotos machen.


----------



## wanted man (9. Dezember 2004)

georgesPI schrieb:
			
		

> guten morgen zusammen.
> 
> ich habe vor am samstag ne runde zu drehen. wenn ich die streke wiederfinde, dann werde ich wohl die gleiche wie mit wantedman fahren(richtung syke). die strecke war echt gut und so viel wald hatte ich zuvor in bremens umgebung nicht gesehen.
> 
> will jemand mit???



wenn wir früh fahren bin ich dabei!! gg. 9:00-9:30 uhr am weserwehr??? oder ist dir das zu früh?? 
@marko: wir wären dann 40 min später in barrien/syke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (9. Dezember 2004)

wanted man schrieb:
			
		

> wenn wir früh fahren bin ich dabei!! gg. 9:00-9:30 uhr am weserwehr??? oder ist dir das zu früh??
> @marko: wir wären dann 40 min später in barrien/syke.



Puh, so früh. Lass uns feilschen.    Wie wär's mit 10:00. Syke kenne ich auch noch nicht. Das ist ein Zustand der geändert werden will.

Ich hoffe, ich bin noch in Form. Musste ein paar Wochen aussetzen.  

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Marco Henke (9. Dezember 2004)

Wenn ihr sag ich mal um 10 uhr losfahrt, seit ihr ca. um 11 uhr in syke. dann könnten wir uns da treffen und ein bisschen in der wolfsschlucht und da überall fahren. müsst ihr sagen wenn ihr das macht, wo wir uns in syke treffen wollen.


----------



## wanted man (10. Dezember 2004)

na, meinetwegen auch 10:00 Uhr! ich hab einfach nur nicht den ganzen tag zeit, muss aber trotzdem dringend und ausreichend biken!!!!

@juk: mach dir wegen deiner fitness keine sorgen, ich will nur ein etwas rollen, weil ich morgen noch das rennen in syke fahren will.

@marco: wir könnten uns z.b. um 10:45 an der südwestlichen ecke des golfplatzes treffen oder an einem der windräder auf dem "berg".


----------



## juk (10. Dezember 2004)

Klasse! Naja, zur Not könnte ich auch früher. Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei!

Man sieht sich.


----------



## wanted man (10. Dezember 2004)

super!! dann also samstag 10:00 treffen auf dem weserwehr!!


----------



## Marco Henke (10. Dezember 2004)

wanted man schrieb:
			
		

> na, meinetwegen auch 10:00 Uhr! ich hab einfach nur nicht den ganzen tag zeit, muss aber trotzdem dringend und ausreichend biken!!!!
> 
> @juk: mach dir wegen deiner fitness keine sorgen, ich will nur ein etwas rollen, weil ich morgen noch das rennen in syke fahren will.
> 
> @marco: wir könnten uns z.b. um 10:45 an der südwestlichen ecke des golfplatzes treffen oder an einem der windräder auf dem "berg".


Ja können uns bei den Windrädern treffen, wenn man da auf der straße steht das gaaanz linke windkraftrad, da sind auch sendeantennen dran, kann man also eigentlich nicht verfehlen.


----------



## wanted man (10. Dezember 2004)

Marco Henke schrieb:
			
		

> Ja können uns bei den Windrädern treffen, wenn man da auf der straße steht das gaaanz linke windkraftrad, da sind auch sendeantennen dran, kann man also eigentlich nicht verfehlen.


so machen wir das! wir sind dann gg. 10:45 dort!!


----------



## Marco Henke (10. Dezember 2004)

Ok, alles klar. sagt aber am besten im forum bescheid falls ihr NICHT fahrt, sonst stehen wir da oben aufm berg und keiner kommt


----------



## Quant (10. Dezember 2004)

Wenn ich es schaffe so früh aufzustehen hätt ich auch große Lust mitzukommen 
würd euch dann wieder auf dem deich entgegenfahren


----------



## Marco Henke (11. Dezember 2004)

So bin jez mehr oder weniger heil zuhause angekommen. war richtig lustig mit euch, auch wenn ich die ganze zeit hinterher gehechelt hab   
da merk ich mal das meine ausdauer echt nich die beste is...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (11. Dezember 2004)

Dann bin ich ja nicht der einzige der ein bissl geschwächelt hat.


----------



## Marco Henke (11. Dezember 2004)

Hehe, jap warst nich der einzige


----------



## DAMDAM (13. Dezember 2004)

Moin Moin !

War am Sonntag in Syke beim Cross-Rennen und muß sagen ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass es in Bremen doch noch ein paar Ecken gibt in denen am cool biken kann !! An dieser Stelle nochmal danke an die Veranstalter war echt ein gut organisierter Event, auch wenn ich feststellen mußte, dass sich lernen für die Uni und FIT BLEIBEN nicht besonders gut vereinbaren lassen    .

Aber es hat trotzdem einen riesen Spaß gemacht, obwohl es ein bißchen kalt war    , aber es gibt ja kein schlechtes Wetter sondern nur falsche Kleidung    .

Und noch eins zum Schluß ich habe es genossen "Sofa" zu fahren. Fullies machen einfach Spaß!!!

P.S. Dies war eine Wertneutrale Ergänzung      

@Dinosaur  Danke für die Empfehlung der Veranstaltung !!!! und die gute Wegbeschreibung


----------



## Marco Henke (13. Dezember 2004)

moin!
ich habs gebracht am sonnag zu verschlafen, bin dann um halb 12 aufgewacht und mir is eingefallen das das rennen ja is, und das bike war noch bei meiner oma!! SUPER!!!


----------



## wanted man (13. Dezember 2004)

tja, mein renneinsatz war leider in der dritten runde beendet. freilauf kaputt  
(bzw. freilauf in beide richtungen  )


----------



## dinosaur (13. Dezember 2004)

Hallo an alle "Renner"
Leider war der Kurs in Barrien dieses Jahr sehr "geglättet", wohl weil die Veranstalter Auflagen bekommen haben, nur breite Wege zu benutzen; so sind leider die "beliebte" Steilabfahrt und die wirklich schönen schmalen Wurzeltrailstücke weggefallen und damit die Crosser doch eindeutig im Vorteil gewesen. Spass hat es aber trotzdem gemacht.
Das nächste Rennen in Osnabrück soll übrigens hügeliger sein   
@wanted man: bisher zweimal zusammen gefahren und zweimal Defekt


----------



## wanted man (14. Dezember 2004)

dinosaur schrieb:
			
		

> @wanted man: bisher zweimal zusammen gefahren und zweimal Defekt



ich habs halt einfach nicht drauf!!


----------



## DAMDAM (21. Dezember 2004)

Moin Moin 

Wünsche allen MTBlern aus Bremen Frohe Weihnachten und einen "guten Rutsch" ins neue Jahr !!!


----------



## Marco Henke (21. Dezember 2004)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin
> 
> Wünsche allen MTBlern aus Bremen Frohe Weihnachten und einen "guten Rutsch" ins neue Jahr !!!


Danke, ich wünsch euch auch allen frohe Weihnachten und nen guten rutsch ins neue jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (31. Dezember 2004)

Hallo
wünsche allen Bremer Bikern einen guten Grip im neuen Jahr!   
Hätte jemand lust an einem Nightride in nächster Zeit?  
see you


----------



## Marco Henke (1. Januar 2005)

dinosaur schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> wünsche allen Bremer Bikern einen guten Grip im neuen Jahr!
> Hätte jemand lust an einem Nightride in nächster Zeit?
> see you


Danke wünsch ich euch auch. wie würde denn der Nightride aussehen? so mehr CC oder auch so Street und sowas in der Art?


----------



## wanted man (7. Januar 2005)

haltet ihr eigentlich alle winterschlaf? oder wacht ihr zwischendurch mal auf zum radfahren??? also ich dreh morgen nochmal ein ründchen ...

@dino: für einen nightride müsste ich wohl meine akkulampe auf vordermann bringen - wo würdest du denn nightriden? bist du eigentlich den ganzen weser-ems-cup gefahren?? 
till


----------



## dinosaur (8. Januar 2005)

Von wegen Winterschlaf.... natürlich wird radgefahren! 
Zugegeben ist es jetzt aber etwas seltener als im Sommer und eben halt häufiger im Dunkeln; habe mir nach Anleitung hier aus dem Forum eine Halogenlampe mit 20 W selbst gebaut (nachdem ich mit meiner Cateye einmal fast den Wümmedeich runtergefahren bin, weil ich nicht genug gesehen habe  ); jetzt seh ich endlich wohin ich fahre;   meistens fahre ich im Dunkeln den Autobahntrail und eine Runde durch das Blockland, wäre aber auch für andere Strecken offen, solange die Fahrzeit insges. 2 Stunden nicht überschreitet (wegen Akkukapazität, bin da aber noch am basteln). Termin z.B. Mittwochs 18°°.

Weser Ems Cup: hab das erste der 8 Rennen nicht gefahren und eins kommt noch am nächsten Sonntag in Uelsen (leider fast an der holländischen Grenze); wenn das Wetter nicht grottenschlecht ist, werd ich wohl hinfahren.
Übrigens: hier im Lokalforum Norddeutschland steht eine interessante Ankündigung für eine Cross/MTB-Veranstaltung am 13.3. in Kiel.

Ich werd heute wegen aktuellem Wetter (Sturm/ Schauer) wohl mal die Rolle quälen  
Ciao dinosaur


----------



## wanted man (8. Januar 2005)

ja, das du keinen winterschlaf hältst hab ich mir schon fast gedacht!! warum machst du eigentlich nicht beim winterpokal mit? da kannst du doch richtig punkten!
rolle ist ne gute idee, wir sind heute im wald fast erschlagen worden.

den autobahn trail bin ich schon lange nicht mehr gefahren. der teil von der uni wildnis bis zum tierheim ist klar, aber kennst du auch den anderen teil am waller feldmarksee?


----------



## kiko (9. Januar 2005)

trail am waller feldmarksee wäre mir neu.
sowas hört sich aber immer gut an.
weil keine 5 min von mir.
erklär mal.
ich such aber nachher schon mal!
bis danno,
s.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (9. Januar 2005)

@wanted man: meinst du den Autobahntrail am Nachtweidesee? am Waller Feldmarksee kenn ich nur die Wege um den See herum, bzw. am Maschinenfleet entlang.
Nette Tour wäre z.B. Campinplatz bis Tierheim, Straße bis Dammsiel, Ritterhuder Heerstr., Wasserhorst, Grambkemoorer Landstr., dort 2ter Autobahntrail zwischen AB und Nachtweidesee bis Unterquerung AB-Zubringer, Parzellengebiet Oslebshausen, Ritt. Heerstr.; Variante 1 über Wümmedeich durchs Blockland zurück oder Variante 2 kleine Wege durch Oslebsh., Parzellengebiet, Maschinenfleet, Waller Feldmarksee, Parzellengebiet, AB-Zubringer Freihafen, Hochschulring wieder zurück.
Streckenlänge ca 30-35 km 
Ciao 
dinosaur


----------



## wanted man (9. Januar 2005)

genau, ich meinte den trail um den (waller feldmark) see herum (richtung pferdehof) und am maschinenfleet längs, allerdings noch etwas verlängert durch dieses ding (siehe grafik)

1. teil: direkt hinter der brücke durch den graben, und dann am rastplatz längs

2. teil: links steiles stück an der autobahnbrücke runterfahren dann hinter den parzellen längs. alle 30 meter gibt einen graben, an dem wir vor ein paar jahren mal brücken gebaut haben aus dem zeug was da rumlag (palletten, balken, betonröhre, zaunpfahl) bin da selbst 2 jahre nicht mehr langgefahren, denke aber das das noch alles da ist.

am nachtweidesee bin ich im sommer mal mit oxking gefahren, das war aber eher ein breiterer wanderweg. bei dem blauen pfeil ist übrigens ein wall längs zur eisenbahn auf dem man auch ein trail langführt (geht auf der anderen seite des autobahnzubringers noch weiter)

dino, kannst du mal einzeichnen wo der trail ungefähr langläuft?? grafik hängt auch unten dran.


----------



## kiko (10. Januar 2005)

leider nichts gescheites gefunden.
bin dann noch ein wenig im hafen rumgehoppst


----------



## dinosaur (10. Januar 2005)

Bin heute mal den Trail an der Autobahn beim Waller Feldmarksee und hinter den Parzellen gefahren; hab die Karte entsprechend korrigiert; den Trail am Nachtweidesee und noch einen netten Trail um den Grambker Feldmarksee herum  hab ich in die zweite Karte eingezeichnet;diesen Hügel neben den Gleisen in Oslebshausen kann mann zwar an beiden Seiten hochfahren, oben hab ich aber keinen Weg gesehen, nur Gestrüpp!  
wanted man, wo gibts den diese Karten her? Könnt man ja ne richtige Trail-Sammlung mit anlegen.   
ciao
dinosaur


----------



## dinosaur (11. Januar 2005)

Klappt im Moment irgendwie nicht mit dem Anfügen der Karten  
folgt bald


----------



## wanted man (11. Januar 2005)

dinosaur schrieb:
			
		

> diesen Hügel neben den Gleisen in Oslebshausen kann mann zwar an beiden Seiten hochfahren, oben hab ich aber keinen Weg gesehen, nur Gestrüpp!
> wanted man, wo gibts den diese Karten her? Könnt man ja ne richtige Trail-Sammlung mit anlegen.



... besagten hügel hab ich auch schon lange nicht mehr befahren, ist wahrscheinlich mittlerweile zugewuchtert, da standen schon früher ziemlich viele  haselnusssträucher.

die karten findest du übrigens auf http://www.bremen.de/stadtplan
die trailsammlungsidee find ich auch gut. ich werd die tage nochmal die strecke nach achim, die wir im sommer gefahren sind, nochmal auf karte bannen.

dateien (bis 60kb) kannst du anhängen, wenn du eine antwort schreibt und dann unter "zusätzliche einstellungen" - "anhänge verwalten" anklickts. 
größere dateien kannst du in deine galerie laden und dann hierher verlinken!
till


----------



## DAMDAM (11. Januar 2005)

Moin Moin 

Halte im Moment Zwangspause muss für die Uni lernen     aber ab Ende Februar geht es endlich wieder    los!

Gruß an alle die draußen biken !!

Freue mich immer was zu lesen über Strecken in Bremen !!! 

@alle : Was wollt ihr denn im Sommer so alle fahren ? Marathons, XC oder Touren ?

 ICH FREU MICH SCHON AUF DEN FRÜHLING!!!! DANN WIRD ES WIEDER WARM !!!!


----------



## wanted man (12. Januar 2005)

so, trailatlas die nächste:

ich hab mal den trail nach achim zu papier gebracht. 




hier noch in ganz gross! (<500kb)


----------



## kiko (12. Januar 2005)

HEY,
ist der weg um den mahndorfer see noch befahrbar?
letztmal war alles dicht.


----------



## wanted man (13. Januar 2005)

ja, der ist befahrbar. ich war dieses jahr schon 2x dort. der weg am wasser ist etwas schlechter, der obere geht gut, bis auf einen umgestürzten baum. 
die befahrbarkeit hängt natürlich auch mit der vegetationsperiode zusammen: im spätsommer muss man die zähne schon zusammenbeißen wg. der brennnesseln, aber das betrifft ja z.b. auch den autobahntrail zwischen uni & tierheim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (13. Januar 2005)

So, jetzt klappt es auch mit den angehängten Kärtchen   ;wann fahren wir mal wieder zusammen?(im Dunkeln?)  
dinosaur


----------



## kiko (13. Januar 2005)

muss sa. um 13 uhr in blumenthal sein.
fahr dann andere weserseite über seehausen wieder zurück.
sind ca. 50-60km asphalt.
will jemand mit?


----------



## wanted man (15. Januar 2005)

nö, keine zeit! bin aber sonntag 10:30 uhr für 1-2 stunden auf der bmx bahn in grohn (muss aber halbwegs trocken sein!)


----------



## kiko (15. Januar 2005)

fahr leider nach wildeshausen.
wir müssen mal längerfristig ne kleine tour planen.
bei den meisten ist das wochenende schon verplant.
uhhhhhhh, kalte füsse.
bis danno,
s.


----------



## OxKing (16. Januar 2005)

Irgendwie hab ich mich schon gewundert das hier keiner reinschreibt,
aber das kommt davon wenn man sich auf die benachrichtigungsmail verlässt. 

Schade, sonnst wär ich heute mal mit zur BMX Bahn gekommen.
Ich muss sowieso wieder anfangen mit dem Radfahren,
ich bin schonwieder total unfit. 

Zum Thema digitale Landkarten zum Trails einzeichnen,
kann ich nur sagen das ich z.B. die Bremer gegend inkl. Luftbildkarte,
und Niedersachsen in 1:50k auf CD-ROM habe. In beiden Programmen
lassen sich routen einzeichnen, und deren länge (und sogar höhe*g*) messen,
und diese "Overlays" lassen sich einzeln abspeichern, um diese z.B. zu Tauschen.
Bei interesse kann ich diese CDs ja mal ausleihen oder so. 

@Dinosaur:
Woher kennst du denn den Weg in Gramke?
Kommst du aus der gegend?


----------



## dinosaur (16. Januar 2005)

@OxKing: den Trail kenn ich natürlich vom Radfahren; immer nur in Horn im Kreis zu fahren wär ja auch n' bisschen langweilig; falls dein Kleidungproblem noch besteht: bei Stadler gibts zur Zeit lange Radhosen ab 25 Euro!


----------



## OxKing (17. Januar 2005)

Nö, ich hab mir ne Gore Classic Action gekauft, 
und von Bicycles noch ne Thermo Windjacke.
Ist aber für Temperaturen unter 0° C, oder
wie vorgestern im kalten Nebel nicht ganz ausreichend,
aber für die milderen Wintertage und Herbst/Frühling ganz ok.

Aber danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Marco Henke (17. Januar 2005)

moin moin,
weiß einer was mit quant los is? bei der tour nach syke hat er ja ein paar fotos in der wolfsschlucht gemacht, und er antwortet nie


----------



## OxKing (18. Januar 2005)

Vielleicht hat er ja beim Fotos entwickeln zu viele komische Dämpfe eingeatmnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco Henke (18. Januar 2005)

nene, er hatte ne digicam dabei. vielleicht isse ja explodiert, als sie versucht hat,mein bild anzuzeigen


----------



## georgesPI (25. Januar 2005)

Moin zusammen.

Hat jemand vor dieses Jahr ein paar Rennen zu fahren?
und wenn ja, welche?

Gruss. Georg


----------



## Juggi83 (25. Januar 2005)

Moin Moin!!!
ICh komme aus Bremen Lesum und bin auf der Suche nach coolen Strecken in der Umgebung. Habt ihr da was ordentliches gefunden? Kleine Berge ;-), coole Wälder, schön Strecken etc

Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit organisierten Fahrrad Touren? Würde gerne mal in die Berge z.B. Harz. Sollte nur nicht so teuer sein... als Zivi ist mal halt nicht der Reichste ;-)

Wäre Cool wenn ihr mir paar Tips geben könntet!

Gruß Juggi  




Sehe gerade Infos über die Harburger Berge, lohnt es?


----------



## DAMDAM (25. Januar 2005)

Moin Moin 

@georgesPI Wollte ein paar Marathons dieses Jahr fahren, aber wie es aussieht nur so zum Spaß   . Werde vermutlich in Hochsolling (Neuhaus/Holzminden) , Bad Pyrmount ( Super single trails !!!) und vielleicht Willingen, Altenau(Harz) oder Clausthal Zellerfeld (Harz) fahren. Vielleicht auch ein XC-Rennen, aber nur wenn es zeitlich paßt und die Form zulässt.

Gruß DamDam 

P.S. Wenn es soweit ist können wir ja mal über Fahrgemeinschaften reden, wenn ihr Bock habt


----------



## OxKing (26. Januar 2005)

Hi Juggi83.

Da ich aus Oslebshausen komme kenn ich mich in die Richtung am besten aus.
Hab ja keinen Plan was du da so kennst, wie weit und was du fährst,
aber ich kann mal n bischen was aufzählen.

Ich fahre oft an der Lesum lang, undzwar von der Nordseite der Lesumbrücke
(gegenüber von ATU) aus, da runter, am deich längs, und dann halt da unten immer weiter.
Unten am Knoopspark längs (der hat ja schonmal kleine "Berge" ),
und nachher noch vor dem Lesumsperrwerk rechts den kleinen steilen Anstieg hoch,
um dann da oben bald wieder rechts zu fahren, um ein bischen auf der BMX-Bahn rumzubiken. 

Dann da links neben dei IUB (der alten Kaserne) die Strasse runter, nachher wenn die Starsse aufhört
wieder rechts lang, und immer auf der Strasse geradeaus,
über die Heerstrasse rüber und weiter in die richtung,
immer auf der Starsse bleiben bis zum Schönebeker Schloss.
Fast ganau davor rechts rein (nicht links, das geht nicht lang *g*),
und gleich wieder rechts, auf den kleinen Weg an der Wiese lang.
Wo der Aufhört fährt man links hoch am Haus auf dem Hügel vorbei,
und 50m vor der Strasse links runter.
Da haben sich letztes Jahr Jugendliche ne kleine "Jumparea" gebastelt.
Danach kann man dann entweder rechts auf die Strasse zwischen St. Magnus und Schwanewede fahren,
oder links weiter, dann rechts haltend noch ein wenig durchs "Unterholz" brettern, um dann nacher rechts dem Weg folgend auch auf die Straße zu fahren.






(Bis hier sind es ca. 7,6 Kilometer)

Von da aus kann man auf die andere Seite der Staße,
(am besten erst nochmal rechts lang, und dann die nächste auf der anderen seite links rein, oder noch eine "einfahrt" weiter, und dann in einen kleinen Wald.)
Dann kommt man in das Kerngebiet der bremer Schweiz.
Auch alles recht schön dort. Hügelig mit breiten Wegen, oder auch der eine
oder andere abstecher auf einen kleinen Waldtrail möglich.

Und/oder man fährt nach Eggestedt in die Kiesgrube, oder von da aus
in die Smidts Kiefern, dem Bundeswehr übungswald,
der am Wochenende meist frei zugänglich ist.

Ich kenne noch viel da in der Richtung, wo man schön Touren kann,
aber ich hab jetzt keine lust hier noch mehr zu schreiben,
werde aber dann mal auf meiner MTB-Homepage die Touren
und Strecken raufstellen, die ich so kenne.

Was die Touren ausserhalb Bremens angeht
wird sich diesem Frühling/Sommer bestimmt noch einiges tun.
(Wieder mitm Zug einfach nen Niedersachsen oder Wochenendticket teilen.)
Letztes Jahr war ich in den Harburger Bergen, und mit Tatze und Juk auf dem Deister.
Beides sehr zu empfehlen, da nicht so weit weg.
Zu der Tour für die HaBe guck einfach mal auf meine Page.

Der Deister ist höher, aber meinermeinung nicht so fies wie die Harburger berge, 
mit ihren vielen steilen anstigen und abfahrten.
Auch ist man in Hamburg, fast gleich in den HaBes, während man zum Deister
von Wulmstorf erst noch ein genzes stück hin (und nacher hauch wieder zurück) fahren muss.

Aber wie gesagt, da werden wir dieses Jahr bestimmt noch wieder gemeinsam 
hinfahren, sobald es wärmer wird, und ich wieder fitter werde. 
noch


----------



## Juggi83 (26. Januar 2005)

Moin! 
Ich muss auch ertsmal wieder fit werden, der Winterspeck macht mir doch ganz schön zu schaffen. Gute Idee mit dem KnoopsPark. Werde ich testen. Und das Gebiet der Bremer Schweiz mache ich auch immer unsicher.

Wieviele km radelt ihr so? Wie schnell im Schnitt? Hätte Interesse mich euch anzuschliessen, aber ich will euch ja keine Last sein... weil mein Bike auch nicht das allerbeste ist. Hab es vor 2 Jahren bei BOC gekauft. Ist das MTB-30, falls es euch was sagt   . Hab mir gerade mal dein Bike angeguckt Oxy, ist ja echt der HAMMER   !!! Könnte man mein Bike verbessern in dem man Komponenten austausch oder würdet ihr mir eher zum kompletten NEUKAUF raten? 
Ahjo, wie alt seit ihr denn so?  

Hier mal ein Link! Das ist mein Bike, damals noch von 549 auf 299 runtergesetzt gewesen. Ist auch das beste Bike das ich jemals hatte, rollt echt gut. ICh frage mich immer wie wohl absolute Spitzenbikes abgehen! Also würde ich damit mithalten können? http://www.bicycles.de/epages/bicyc...0efa206b0/Product/View/122115?CatID=350000927

Gruß Juggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OxKing (26. Januar 2005)

So, ich hab oben nochmal ne Grafik mit reingehangen.
(Wer will kann auch gleich nen Overlay für die Top 50 Niedersachsen Karte haben.)

Ich bin zur Zeit 26 (ändert sich auch erst wieder nächstes Weihnachten.  )
Meine weiteste tour war bislang 80KM,
aber im moment bin ich schonwieder nach der hälfte K.O. 
(Aber ich arbeite gerade schon wieder ein wenig an meiner Form.  )
Sonnst waren es immer so zwischen 50 und 60 Kilometer.
Durchschnitts Km/h liegen so zwischen 23-26 rum
(Am Anfang bin ich immer schneller als am Ende der Tour.  )

Mach dir keine allzugroßen sorgen über dein Bike,
für Norddeutsche Anfängertouren ist das schonmal besser als die meisten Baumarkträder. 
Wenn du allerdings wirklich in die Berge willst, und hier oft und weit fährst,
solltest du dich mittelfristig vielleicht mal nach etwas ab der 800 Euro Preisklasse umsehen.
Weitaus wichtiger ist aber erstmal ob du ne gute Sitzposition hast.

Von mir aus können wir uns ja mal am Wochenende zu ner kleinen Tour treffen.


----------



## georgesPI (26. Januar 2005)

@ DAMDAM
Die beiden Marathons im Harz(Altenau/Claustal-Zellerfeld) fahre ich auch. Bin beide letztes Jahr auch schon gefahren, der in Altenau ist echt gut.  

Ansonsten weiß ich auch noch nicht was ich so mitnehme. Habe keinen Bock für ein Rennen ne halbe Weltreise zu machen. Naja, mal sehen was hier so in der Nähe noch so los ist.

Könnten ja mal ne Rund zusammen Drehen. Bin allerdings gerade im Klausurenstress, aber da nach wollte ich mit meinem Training richtig anfangen.

Gruss Georg.


----------



## Juggi83 (26. Januar 2005)

OxKing schrieb:
			
		

> Weitaus wichtiger ist aber erstmal ob du ne gute Sitzposition hast.
> 
> Von mir aus können wir uns ja mal am Wochenende zu ner kleinen Tour treffen.



Wie sollte die Posi denn sein? Ich finde es relativ bequem auf meinem Bike....

Wenn das Wetter bessert ist gerne mal... Will aber erstmal alleine etwas trainieren gehen. Bin in den letzten 3 Monaten nicht über 200 km gefahren     da wären 50 km schon der echte Horror...

Wie ist das mit der BMX Bahn? Kann man da einfach rauf?


----------



## OxKing (26. Januar 2005)

Ja die BMX Bahn steht da einfach rum, und da kann man einfach rauf. 

Also 50 KM sind zur zeit auch für mich noch nen Horror,
deswegen meinte ich ja nur eine kleine Tour. 

Wenn das Wetter am WE gut ist (also nicht unbedingt regnet)
können wir ja mal zur BMX Bahn, oder mal die kleine Tour die ich gepostet 
habe langfahren oder so. Ich verstehe deine Angst mit anderen nicht
mithalten zu können nur zu gut. Aber keine Angst, ich bin ja nicht Wanted Man. 
Außerdem beiss ich nicht, und wenn wir uns treffen ist ja niemand zu etwas gezwungen.
Ich würde nur mal gerne mit jemanden fahren, aber halt noch keine großen Touren.

Die Letzten ausfahrten in der Kälte waren bei mir auch nur
so 20 - 25  Kilometer in etwas mehr als einer Stunde.
(Länger hab ich bei solchen Temperaturen auch keine Lust,
aber ich muss halt irgendwie mein Winterspeck loswerden, damit ich im 
Frühjahr/Sommer wieder fit bin um in den Deister, HaBes und in den Harz zu fahren.)

Achso, und zur Sitzpositon:
Lad dir mal das Exceldokument von meiner Seite runter,
da kannst du mal nachmessen wie gut das Rad überhaupt zu dir passt.
An sonnsten schau dir mal dieses PDF Dokument an.


----------



## georgesPI (26. Januar 2005)

@ Oxking
Sorry, dass ich mich da einmische, aber um gewicht zu reduzieren ist es sinnvoller lange touren bei geringem tempo zu fahren. eine stunde auf dem rad ist lediglich besser als nix zu machen, wir dir aber bezüglich der fettverbrennung bzw der verbesserung des stoffwechsels nicht viel bringen.
Aber das wichtigste ist ja eh spass zu haben  
gruss.Georg


----------



## OxKing (26. Januar 2005)

Tach Georg.

Ja, weiss ich natürlich.
Aber es ist halt so sau kalt im moment. 
Ist auch im moment eher noch wieder die Sache dass ich überhaupt auf Bike komme.


----------



## georgesPI (26. Januar 2005)

Stimmt schon, man muss sich schon gut einpacken, aber kalte füsse gibt es meistens trotzdem.
ist aber schon gut wenn man sich zu dieser jahreszeit überhaupt auf's bike setzt.
man hat ja noch zeit genug sich zu steigern


----------



## wanted man (26. Januar 2005)

OxKing schrieb:
			
		

> Aber keine Angst, ich bin ja nicht Wanted Man.



ich würde mich eher vor dinosaur fürchten: 
doppelt so alt - doppelt so schnell!


----------



## georgesPI (26. Januar 2005)

@ wanted man
wann bekomme ich endlich die fotos die du mir versprochen hast?
Ich will doch ein foto von meinem 'stunt'  

gruss


----------



## Juggi83 (27. Januar 2005)

@ OXKING 
Dieses WE noch nicht! Ist mir wirklich zu kalt! Und will mindestens vorher noch 2 Touren alleine machen... 


Was zieht ihr denn so an im Winter? Ich hab nämlich überhaupt gar keine BikerKlamotten. Nicht mal einen Helm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (27. Januar 2005)

@wanted man
uaahhhh!
Ich will dir fressen   !

Hätte eventuell Lust die MTB-RTF/ Marathon am 13.3. in Kiel zu fahren (siehe oben auf der Norddeutschlandseite); wann sind denn die anderen Marathons, z.B. der im Harz?
Ich fahr wohl am Sonntag mal wieder meine Hausrunde (Autobahntrail)


----------



## wanted man (27. Januar 2005)

so schorschi, hier dein todessprung, leider erkennt man nicht, dass du es bist ....


----------



## OxKing (27. Januar 2005)

Ich erkenn nur die SID. 
Wo issn das? Wolfsschlucht?


----------



## riser (28. Januar 2005)

Hallöchen, 

ich verfolge dieses Forum schon eine ganze Weile und wo ich jetzt dieses Foto von dem Sprung sehe, muss ich doch auch mal fragen wo das Foto geknipst wurde.
Ich bin das letze Jahr schon einige schöne Strecken südlich von Bremen (Weyhe/Syke) gefahren, eine Möglichkeit zum Springen habe ich dabei aber nicht gefunden.

PS: Für die Racer, die nicht so weit fahren wollen für ein Rennen, kann ich das Hobby-Fahrer-Rennen in Neustadt (Harz), die Harz-Racing-Challenge, empfehlen. Die findet im Spätsommer/ Frühherbst statt und ist für wenig Startgeld gut organisiert, mit tollen Preisen für die Schnellsten.


----------



## wanted man (29. Januar 2005)

OxKing schrieb:
			
		

> Wo issn das? Wolfsschlucht?


ja! 
für die, die noch nicht sort waren: die wolfsschlucht befindet sich im friedeholz (östl. von syke) und ist nicht schwer zu finden, wenn man den schildern folgt, die im wald verteilt sind.
hallo riser! welcome to the family!


----------



## OxKing (29. Januar 2005)

Ach, ich bin halt der Beste im Bilderraten.


----------



## georgesPI (29. Januar 2005)

@ wanted man
bist halt ein spitzen fotoknipser. holst immer noch das besse aus dem motiv heraus. ach, ist dein sattel schon an deinem bike  
bißchen konfus gestern, aber lustig war es trotzem. man darf da nur nicht so verbissen sein. 
gruss


----------



## Marco Henke (29. Januar 2005)

@ wanted man: war ich als das foto geschossen wurde auch dabei? hast du dann evtl auch n foto von mir?


----------



## wanted man (29. Januar 2005)

georgesPI schrieb:
			
		

> @ wanted man
> bist halt ein spitzen fotoknipser. holst immer noch das besse aus dem motiv heraus.


im bereich fotografie sehe ich auch meine zukunft! inbesondere die sportfotografie (schnelle, bewegte objekte) ist ja mein steckenpferd.


			
				georgesPI schrieb:
			
		

> ach, ist dein sattel schon an deinem bike
> bißchen konfus gestern, aber lustig war es trotzem. man darf da nur nicht so verbissen sein.


tja, ich hab da auch ganz neue seiten an mir entdeckt, aber wenn du auch dauernd versuchst zu be********n ... 

@marco: negativ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wanted man (29. Januar 2005)

wanted man schrieb:
			
		

> aber wenn du auch dauernd versuchst zu be********n ...
> offenbar darf mann hier nicht mal laut seisse sagen, ohne das es weggepiepst wird


----------



## Juggi83 (29. Januar 2005)

Aloha, war heute mal wieder unterwegs! Nicht Aufregendes, nur bissel gefahren. Problem war nur das meine Finger soooo sau kalt waren! Habt ihr das gleiche Problem? Was tragt ihr für Handschuhe, gibt es da spezielle die die Finger wirklich warm halten, ohne das man sich TOT schwitzt? 

Dankedanke...
Gruß Juggi


----------



## georgesPI (29. Januar 2005)

@ wanted man
du weiß doch, wenn man nicht schnell genug ist oder zu faul muss man zu anderen mitteln greifen  
müssen nach meinen klausuren mal wieder ne runde drehen, ne?
gruss.


----------



## OxKing (30. Januar 2005)

@Juggi:

Geh doch mal nach Stadler und schau dich mal um, oder lass dich beraten.
(Die haben meinermeinung nach immer viel mehr auswahl als B.O.C.)
Ich bin auf den letzten Touren immer nur mit meinen Fingerfreien Sommerhandschuhen gefahren,
hatte nur vorsichtshalber im Rucksack noch normale mit.
(War aber auch noch nicht ganz so kalt wie jetzt gerade. Wohl so ca. 5°C)

An der Wolfsschlucht war ich vorhin mit meinem Hund spazieren.
Ist nun alles verschneit und vereist da, und überall Glatt.
Und die Waldarbeiter nehmen da gerade kräftig den Wald
mit schwerem Gerät auseinander! 
(Falls noch jemand nen Timberjack oder so braucht, steht da alles rum übers Wochenende *g*)


----------



## wanted man (30. Januar 2005)

georgesPI schrieb:
			
		

> müssen nach meinen klausuren mal wieder ne runde drehen, ne?



klar doch!! ich bin heute seit 100 jahren mal wieder den autobahntrail gefahren. plus dino´s trails am grambker feldmarksee und am nachtweide see!! 
die westseite des grambker fmsee´s ist etwas holprig und wegen der vielen baumstämme auf dem trail nicht flüssig zu fahren. ohne schnee geht es aber bestimmt besser.
die ostseite mit dem birkenwäldchen hat ja richtig skandinavisches flair . 
alles in allem eine schöne 2 1/2 std runde, mit leider hohem asphalt anteil. man müsste mal gucken ob man von dort oben nicht auf der anderen lesumseite richtung ritterhude / worpswede (weyerberg)  eine gute gelände(!)-runde zusammenstellen kann.


----------



## OxKing (30. Januar 2005)

wanted man schrieb:
			
		

> man müsste mal gucken ob man von dort oben nicht auf der anderen lesumseite richtung ritterhude / worpswede (weyerberg)  eine gute gelände(!)-runde zusammenstellen kann.



Hmm... kann sein das das irgendwie geht.... kenn mich da ein bischen aus.
Ich werd mal nacher auf meinen Karten CDs nachschauen.

Ich hab es jetzt edlich mal geschafft meine Klammotten zu waschen, 
nun mus nur noch das Bike geputzt / geölt werden, und ich kann wieder ohne schlechtes Gewissen fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (30. Januar 2005)

Erstbefahrung?
Bin heute mal wieder den Autobahntrail beim Campingplatz gestartet; nachdem die Vorstellung einigermaßen sauber nach hause zu kommen unter einer Dreckschicht verschwunden war, hat es dann auch richtig Spaß gemacht; war dann noch am Waller FM-See, bischen Strasse nach Dammsiel und wieder zurück Richtung Müllverbrennung, vor der Autobahn dann an den Windrädern entlang bis zum Kuhgrabenweg und dann mal ne neue Variante: auf dem Hochschulring den Kuhgraben überqueren und dann gleich wieder zurück Richtung Autobahn; da gibts dann ein kleines Siel um auf die andere Seite des "Uni-Randgrabens" zu kommen und dann hoch auf den Wall neben der Autobahn; dort rollt / kämpft man sich dann bis zum Autobahnzubringer Horn; ist doch recht schwerer Boden und zum Teil viel Gestrüpp  ;
 jetzt wird wanted man wahrscheinlich wieder einwerfen, dass er diesen Trail doch schon vor 10 Jahren gefahren ist    
Die Strecke hab ich auf Karte markiert und in meine Galerie gestellt!
@wanted man: da hätten wir uns ja fast getroffen! mal wieder zusammen fahren?


----------



## OxKing (31. Januar 2005)

Also das Stück an das ich gedacht habe scheint man wirklich fahren zu können.
(Auf jedenfall laut Karte.  )

Kurz vor der Brücke bei Titjens Hütte, und noch auf der Südseide der Hamme 
ist rechts von der Strasse nen kleiner Halteplatz vor nem Gatter,
und da geht nen Weg runter, am Deich der Hamme längs.
Das sind knapp 4 Kilometer, die man dann fern von der Straße Fahren kann.
(Kennen tu ich aber nur den Anfang, von meinen Hundespeziergängen.  )

Hier gibts nen Bild

Ich glaube ich werde das mal auf meiner nächsten Tour austesten.....


----------



## Juggi83 (31. Januar 2005)

@ Oxking

Danke für Tip, war heute mal spontan bei Stadler und die haben wirklich wesentlich mehr. BOC hat ja meistens nur Teile aus der eigenen Produktion. Fand es echt gut da!   Hab komischerweise noch nie vorher was von gehört... sollten auch mal so penetrant Werbung machen wie BOC.... 

Bei Tietjend Hütte ist meiner Meinung nach ein kleiner gepflasteter Weg, ähnlich wie beim Deich an der Lesum. War da letztes Jahr Kanu fahren, kann mich aber auch täuschen. Leider ist das Wetter zu MIES, sonst hätte ich das auch mal ausgecheckt.


----------



## wanted man (31. Januar 2005)

dinosaur schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt wird wanted man wahrscheinlich wieder einwerfen, dass er diesen Trail doch schon vor 10 Jahren gefahren ist
> Die Strecke hab ich auf Karte markiert und in meine Galerie gestellt!
> @wanted man: da hätten wir uns ja fast getroffen! mal wieder zusammen fahren?



ich war nicht gesellschaftskompatibel und daher allein unterwegs, aber du hast bestimmt meine spuren gesehen. ich war so um 9:30 unterwegs. und den trail hinterm uni-randgraben bin ich tatsächlich auch schon gefahren, aber auch nur 1x. vielleicht solltest du nochmal eine "zweitbefahrung mit astschere" machen   
wie ist denn der weg bei den 3 windrädern? feldweg, trail??

vielleicht sollten wir nächstes WE eine expedition richtung tietjens hütte starten?? (ich sag das mal einfach so ohne meine kalender konsultiert zu haben ...   )


----------



## dinosaur (31. Januar 2005)

wanted man schrieb:
			
		

> ich war nicht gesellschaftskompatibel und daher allein unterwegs
> was soll uns das sagen? z.B. Blähungen?
> 
> wie ist denn der weg bei den 3 windrädern? feldweg, trail??
> ...


 klingt gut


----------



## OxKing (1. Februar 2005)

Wär wohl am WE dann auch mit dabei....

Ich  hab mir heute mal zu Fuss den Weg um den See in Gramke angeschaut.
(Falls da demnächst einer Kacke am Reifen hat, nicht meinem Hund die Schuld geben   )
Ist bestimmt mal ganz lustig da auf diesem "Deich" über der Autobahn den Trail lang.
Hab sogar noch Reifenspuren gefunden.


----------



## sirhenry (1. Februar 2005)

hi!

ich bin auch neubremer und wohne in horn-lehe im hollergrund!

für mich wäre der autobahntrail auch was! 
vielleicht komme ich mal mit, wenn mir die uni mal einbisschen zeit lässt!
und mein rad komplett fertig ist...  ohne vorderradbremse ists nicht so schön zu trailen...

gruß

martin


----------



## DAMDAM (2. Februar 2005)

Moin 

hätte auch großen Bock am Wochenende mit den Autobahntrial und so zu fahren   . Muss auch mal wieder was anders tun als lernen .

@sirhenry was brauchste denn noch für deine Vorderrad bremse ? Habe noch alte Deore V-Brakes rumliegen, die sonst erstmal haben brauch ich zur Zeit nicht !!

Gruß DamDam


----------



## OxKing (2. Februar 2005)

Und ich hab glaube ich noch irgendwo ne mechanische Promax Scheibenbremse.


----------



## sirhenry (3. Februar 2005)

sehr schön! 
das wären ja feine begrüßungsangebote... 
ich habe aber schon die teile, aber sie sind bei mir zu hause (nähe cuxhaven), da ich an meine bremer adresse nichts mehr senden lasse, da irgendwer hier im haus klaut wie ´nen rabe...
die bremse ist übrigends ne grimeca 15.1 und auch nur für´s vorderrad, da ich einen alten roseversand fullyrahmen habe, der von ´98 ist und noch keine scheibenbremsaufnahmen hat...
ich kann dieses wochenende nicht mit, da ich leider wochenendseminar habe...   
welche reifen fahrt ihr übrigends? ich brauche noch einen schönen breiten vorderreifen und bin mir nicht so sicher, welchen ich nehmen soll!
heute läuft ein racing ralph 2.4" bei ebay aus- allerdings ist der bei nässe nicht so dolle und ich kuriere immer noch einen sturz aus... deshalb wäre mir was allwettertaugliches lieber! der fat albert front only von schwalbe wäre auch was- kennt den jemand besser bzw sogar persönlich...  ?
aber in den nächsten wochen sind ja semesterferien und bis zu den examensarbeiten ist dann noch ein bisserl hin... 

gruß

martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirhenry (3. Februar 2005)

hab jetzt den racing ralph 2,4" ersteigert... hat sich also erledigt! hoffentlich passt der 2.4"er überhaupt... 

gruß

martin


----------



## DAMDAM (3. Februar 2005)

Moin Moin 

wie sieht es denn jetzt mit dem Wochenende aus ? Wollen wir uns irgendwo treffen und ne kleine Tour drehen ?


----------



## sirhenry (3. Februar 2005)

zum wochenendtrip:
ich werde sicher nicht können, da leider seminar!

martin


----------



## wanted man (3. Februar 2005)

bin leider seit gestern etwas grippal. wenn´s einigermaßen geht werde ich fahren, aber plant mal lieber ohne mich. samstag vormittag wäre gut!


----------



## dinosaur (4. Februar 2005)

@ wanted man
der alte Schamane rät: Bewegung an der frischen Luft ist das Beste in dieser Situation!


Wie wäre es mit Samstag 10°° Uhr Haus am Walde (beim Universum) und dann die verschiedenen Abschnitte des Autobahntrails Richtung Norden, ggf dann auch noch weiter, je nach Lust + Zeit


----------



## OxKing (4. Februar 2005)

Also ich hätte lust.
10 Uhr Unisee wäre für mich ok.

Wo wollen wir uns dann da genau treffen?


----------



## DAMDAM (4. Februar 2005)

Moin 

hätte auch Bock mitzukommen. Wo treffen wir uns denn da genau ? Kenne mich nicht so gut in der vom Universum aus . Nur im WiWi-Bereich der Uni .

Gruß DamDam


----------



## wanted man (4. Februar 2005)

dinosaur schrieb:
			
		

> @ wanted man
> der alte Schamane rät: Bewegung an der frischen Luft ist das Beste in dieser Situation!


nix - jetzt hat es mich entgültig niedergestreckt, fieber, husten, halsschmerzen - das volle programm!

und das schon das dritte mal seit oktober, ich glaube zum herbst probier ich es mal mit einer grippeschutzimpfung. hat da jemand erfahrung??
[off to the bed]


----------



## dinosaur (4. Februar 2005)

@wanted man: mein herzliches Beileid und wünsche schnelle Besserung!

Treffpunkt für morgen 10°° Uhr Haus am Walde: liegt am Rand vom Stadtwald an der Kreuzung von Kuhgrabenweg und Wetterungsweg, ca 200 m vom Universum (Walfisch) entfernt.
Ciao Dinosaur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (4. Februar 2005)

Klingt gut bin um 10:00 Uhr da !!

Gruß DamDam


----------



## OxKing (4. Februar 2005)

Werd auch kommen.

@Wantedman:
Ich hatte das letztes Jahr, seitdem nehm ich Vitamintabletten.
Die von Centrum sind gut, und werden erheblich billiger wenn man sich gleich
mit einer riesen Packung aus einer Internetapotheke eindeckt.


----------



## OxKing (5. Februar 2005)

Schade, schade, schade...
Ich wär wirklich gern noch weiter mitgekommen,
aber mein Bein wurde immer schlimmer.
War doch ne gute Entscheidung mich am Oslebshauser Bahnhof auszuklinken,
als ich zuhause war konnte ich fast garnicht mehr laufen...
(vielleicht sollte ich nun auchnoch Magnesiumtabletten schlucken *g*)

War bestimmt weil ich zu spät von zuhause los gekommen bin,
und deswegen auf der hinfahrt schon gleich losgepowert bin.
Der Sprung über den "Graben" hatte mir dann den rest gegeben,
(dabei hab ich meine muskeln wohl leicht überdehnt, kein plan...) 
wollte mich dann in die Pedale stemmen, und *autsch*, Krampf.  

Naja, auf jedenfall kenn ich nun schonmal den "Autobahntrail" am Unisee.
Nächstes mal werd ich dann länger durchhalten.  

Schreibt mal bitte jemand wo ihr dann noch langgefahren seit,
und was ich noch verpasst habe.


----------



## DAMDAM (5. Februar 2005)

Moin Moin Oxking 

Hoffe es geht schon wieder besser mit dem Bein !  Habe nict so die Ahnung wo wir noch langgefahren sind, aber waren noch ein paar coole Trails dabei !!    Danke nochmal an DINOSAUR warst nen super Tourguide    

Mir hat es ne Menge Spaß gemacht und ich finde wir sollten das in den nächsten Wochen mal wiederholen, besonders wenn es wieder so gutes Wetter gibt !!


Gruß an alle und noch ein schönes Wochenende !!

DamDam


----------



## Knudinsky (7. Februar 2005)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin Oxking
> 
> Hoffe es geht schon wieder besser mit dem Bein ! Habe nict so die Ahnung wo wir noch langgefahren sind, aber waren noch ein paar coole Trails dabei !! Danke nochmal an DINOSAUR warst nen super Tourguide  !
> 
> ...




Hi Leute! 
Ich hab' wohl richtig Glück gehabt, Euch hier im Forum zu finden...  
Ab März werde ich (beruflich) von HD nach HB wechseln   ; ich hatte befürchtet, mein bike einmotten zu müssen oder auf 'ne Rennsemmel umzusteigen.

Wenn Ihr also keine "geschlossene Gesellschaft" seid, würde ich mich Euch gern mal anschließen (Ich hatte z.B. den Megajump in der Wolfsschlucht gesehen), springen kann ich allerdings nicht. 

Erstmal muß ich natürlich meine 3 Sachen nach "oben" bringen und 'ne Bude finden und so, aber dann...?

Viele Grüße also aus HD 
(Sonne, Schnee&Eis ab 400m, besch... zu fahren  im Wald, leider)


----------



## wanted man (7. Februar 2005)

hallo knudinsky!
also mtb-mäßig wirst du dich enorm verschlechtern. keine berge, kaum wald - dafür kennen wir hier jeden hügel über 10 meter! es gibt eine handvoll touren, die man fahren kann, ansonsten muss man sich ins auto setzen und in die harburger berge düsen oder in den deister. 
die wolfschlucht sieht leider auch nur so gefährlich aus ... mtbiken ist hier (landschaftsbedingt) eher tourenorientiert.
na, das wirst du alles sehen, wenn du erstmal hier bist.
gruss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OxKing (7. Februar 2005)

Ja, der größte Berg hier ist 50 Meter hoch. 
An sonnsten ist man hier schon froh wenn man über nen unbefestigten Weg
anstatt über Asphalt fahren kann. Wenn dieser noch durch n paar Bäume geht, um so besser.  
Zum Deister oder in die Harburger Berge kommt man aber auch per Zug.
(jeweils so eine bis eineinhalb Stunden zu fahren)

Und keine angst, wir sind hier ganz und gar keine geschloßene Grupe.
Hier ist die Besetzung für Touren immer recht unterschiedlich,
und man freut sich über jeden der mal mit auf eine Tour kommt.


Übrigens: Ich schaufel gerade Tourenbeschreibungen auf meine Bikepage, 
wo alle Wege rein kommen sollen die man hier so fahren kann.


----------



## Knudinsky (7. Februar 2005)

OxKing schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, der größte Berg hier ist 50 Meter hoch. ...
> 
> Übrigens: Ich schaufel gerade Tourenbeschreibungen auf meine Bikepage,
> wo alle Wege rein kommen sollen die man hier so fahren kann.



Klasse, Deine Seite!   Weiter so!
Ich freu' mich schon auf meine erste "Fischkopf-Tour" mit Euch   und melde mich mal wieder hier, wenn ich hier oben etwas Fuß gefaßt habe.

Viel Spaß weiterhin beim Touren-Aufgraben - selbst wenn's matschig wird.


----------



## Marco Henke (7. Februar 2005)

Eins muss ich mal eben bemerken  ^^, in der Wolfsschlucht das is kein Megajump... ich hab vor schon bei der landung "bisschen" sand weg schaufeln weil das teil so winzig is.


----------



## Knudinsky (7. Februar 2005)

Marco Henke schrieb:
			
		

> Eins muss ich mal eben bemerken ... weil das teil so winzig is.



Also echt: nu' hört doch mal auf mit dieser Tiefstapelei   . Es gibt andere Typen, die haben noch ganz andere Probleme mit so einem Thema...
es bleibt also beim (etwas unscharfen - die Geschwindigkeit halt) Megajump! Und 50m Berge sind doch schon was!
So - nun muß ich hier aber noch was weiterarbeiten. 

Tschüß erstmal & 'nen schönen Abend noch!


----------



## OxKing (8. Februar 2005)

Ja, aber dieser 50 Meter Berg, davon haben wir genau einen! 
Und der steht in einem 30 Kilometer Umkreis alleine,
in einer Landschaft die zwischen 1 und 3 Meter über Meereshöhe sind. 

Und was den Sprung angeht, für nen Marathonfahrer wie Georg ist das viel,
aber solche "Freerider" wie Marco bekommen ja nie den Hals voll! 

Hier mal nen Bild, von dem Berg, mit total überzogener Darstellung:
(Der Weyerberg in Worpswede, mit 10 fache überhöhung)


----------



## sirhenry (8. Februar 2005)

@ oxking:

du vergisst die mülldeponie... die ist doch der höchste punkt bremens... 

was taugt eigentlich die bremer schweiz so zum biken?

gruß

martin


----------



## OxKing (8. Februar 2005)

Naja, die Mülldeponie ist auch nur der Höchste Punkt
weil der Weyerberg in Nierdersachsen steht. 
Ausserdem kommt man da so schlecht rauf.

Die bremer Schweiz ist nen echt schönes Gebiet.
Kannst ja mal meine Tour nachfahren, dann siehst du es.  
Ist zwar im Prinzip nur ne Tour über breite Wege,
aber inklusive der Abstecher wird sie doch recht abwechslungsreich.


----------



## riser (8. Februar 2005)

Hey Oxking, 

du vergisst den Berg 'Hoher Berg'. Der hat laut Karte 58m über Null und wenn man nicht damit rechnet, dann wird der Anstieg aus Richtung Gessel ungewohnt lang für unsere Gegend. Und den einen oder anderen Anstieg über mehrere hundert Meter (Länge, nicht Höhe) gibt es um Syke herum doch auch.


----------



## OxKing (8. Februar 2005)

Psssst! Verrate ihm das doch nicht alles!   
Wenn er hier her kommt, kann er sich doch sonnst nichtmehr freuen,
das es doch noch die eine oder andere nette Möglichkeiten zum Biken gib! 

Ne mal im ernst, ich glaube den Hohen Berg kenn ich selber nicht,
(zumindest nicht mit Namen) wo ist denn der?

EDIT: Wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil. 
Hab ihn gefunden. 
War aber auch nur zwei drei mal in syke und umgebung.
Da ist es natürlich auch ganz nett, aber von mir aus so weit weg.....
Glaube der Berg ist zwar über dem Meer höher,
aber der Weyerberg steht wirklich total alleine im 1-2 Meter hohen Umland.
Ist also wohl vom Berg her selber Höher....
Welcher nun wirklich steiler ist kann ich allerdings nicht sagen.


----------



## Tatze83 (8. Februar 2005)

Hi Leute!

Nach langer langer Zeit melde ich mich auch mal wieder. Mangels Winterkleidung bin ich in letzter Zeit auch wenig gefahren. Ab und zu mal ne kleine Tour bis Wal-Mart war schon drin    aber das wars dann auch schon.

Bevor ich mir jetzt aber Klamotten für die kältere Jahreszeit kaufe, wollt ich eigentlich noch wissen, ob es sich lohnt eine Thermohose zu kaufen, oder lieber eine ganz normale mit langem Bein. 

Bin demnächst mal wieder bei den Touren dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tatze83 (8. Februar 2005)

PS an Oxking:
in diesem Moment rauche ich meine letzte Zigaratte. Will jetzt endlich versuchen mit der scheiss Qualmerei aufzuhören


----------



## kiko (8. Februar 2005)

@dino
hab mal 2 bilder von winterberg ins album geladen.
wär das mal was?


----------



## OxKing (8. Februar 2005)

@Tatze: Na da wünsch ich dir viel Erfolg mit dem  aufzuhören! 
Ich hätte mir fast in den Hintern gebissen als ich gesehen habe dass
H&S nun die Gore Classic Action die ich mir vor 2 Monaten für 115 uro gekauft habe,
diese nun gerade aktuell für 69,95 uro im Angebot hat!
Für Touren kanap über 0° ist das ne gute Hose,
Kälter sollte es aber nicht werden.

Aber probier dir falls du dir die kaufen willst erstmal bei Stadler an,
leg sie wieder hin, und bestell sie dir bei H&S. 
Ich hatte die da auch an, und die gefiel mir ganz gut und passte auch.
Dann hatte ich in der selben größe eine billige von Dynamics oder so, 
und die passte überhaupt nicht. War viel zu klein. Also lieber sowas mit Anprobe kaufen.


----------



## Knudinsky (8. Februar 2005)

Tatze83 schrieb:
			
		

> ..., ob es sich lohnt eine Thermohose zu kaufen, oder lieber eine ganz normale mit langem Bein.



Kleiner Tip für "kleines" Geld: Kauf Dir lieber 'ne gute (Gore geht schon OK) lange Radhose - eine, die wirklich gut paßt und hoch genug ist. Ihr Nordlichter habt doch alle alte Neos im Keller rumliegen (sonst ebay) - ich hab mir bei einem asbach-alten die Beine abgeschnitten bis knapp über's Knie und die Unterteile über die Radhose (und die Neo-Füßlinge) gezogen:
=== Spritzwasser & kalte Beine adé   . Ich bleibe so selbt bei unter -5° noch über eine Stunde warm an den Beinen; Oberschenkel + der Rest müssen ja eh unter die Dusche  .


Das mit Deiner Qualmerei ist schon OK - Du weißt doch, daß nur Weicheier wieder anfangen und am nächsten Müllberg schon wieder schlappmachen...
Viel Erfolg also dabei!!!


----------



## Knudinsky (8. Februar 2005)

Tatze83 schrieb:
			
		

> ... betrifft Eure MTBremen-Internetseite ...



Habt Ihr wirklich keinen einzigen "Fotpapperat" da oben?
Schade, daß auf Eurer MTBremen-Seite noch nicht ein einziges Bild ist


----------



## Tatze83 (9. Februar 2005)

oh ein tippfehler *g* muss ich mal korrigieren 

hab mir jez endlich neue akkus für meine digicam gekauft... bei der nächsten tour mach ich dann ein paar fotos


----------



## Marco Henke (9. Februar 2005)

Moin, 
Moja und ich waren gestern mal wieder inner Wolfsschluht und haben Fotos gemacht, falls Moja mir die Fotos schickt kann ich die hier ja mal reinsetzen.


----------



## Marco Henke (9. Februar 2005)

So, das Foto is zwar auch schon im Sprungbilder Thread, aber egal hier nochmal, bin n bisschen verwischt und nich ganz drauf, aber man sieht denk ich mal die (kleine) kante ganz gut


----------



## kiko (9. Februar 2005)

man kann sich auch was basteln!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (9. Februar 2005)

nochmal


----------



## Marco Henke (9. Februar 2005)

Wo ist denn das, sieht ja so ganz lustig aus, ne.


----------



## kiko (9. Februar 2005)

wildeshausen 
gibt ein paar gute ecken da.
müssen wir mal zusammen mit zug hineiern


----------



## riser (9. Februar 2005)

Moin!

Nochmal ein kleiner Nachtrag zum 'Hohen Berg':
         Am besten fährt es sich von Barrien Richtung Gessel. Aus Gessel raus kommt man aus einer Senke und fährt erst ein Stück auf der Straße bergan und dann noch ein gutes Stückchen auf einem Feldweg (man kann Barrien aber auch rechtsseitig auf unbefestigtem Wege umfahren). 

Oben angekommen hat man eine schöne Aussicht auf Bremen. Dort steht sogar eine Tafel mit der Beschreibung, was von Bremen man erkennen könnte.
Auf der anderen Seite geht ein Schotterweg bergab, auf dem man schon mal 50 km/h erreichen kann. Unten angekommen geht es auf einer Teerstraße rechts nach Ristedt und links wieder bergan nach Syke. (Marko Henke müsste das evtl. bestätigen können)

Schwierig ist es immer, die vorhandenen Möglichkeiten zu einer sinnvollen Tour zusammenzusetzen.


----------



## riser (9. Februar 2005)

Sorry Marco!! Seh gerade, dass ich dich falsch geschrieben habe.


----------



## Knudinsky (9. Februar 2005)

Marco Henke schrieb:
			
		

> ...  aber egal hier nochmal, bin n bisschen verwischt und nich ganz drauf, aber man sieht denk ich mal die (kleine) kante ganz gut



Klasse Bild - klasse Sprung! Da muß ich sicher noch üben, um nicht *so* dermaßen auf der Klappe zu landen, daß *das* dann noch das bessere Bild gibt...  

 Leute, an dieser Stelle möchte ich einen kleinen Hilferuf in gänzlich anderer Sache loswerden: 
Kennt Ihr eine gute www - Immo-Börse? Ich habe bisher noch keine für Bremen gefunden. Oder kennt Ihr vielleicht eine *bike-geeignete** Bude rund um / in Bremen? ich dachte: Fragen kann ja nix schaden, und wenn jemand was weiß/hört etc ...

*) 
- ca. 2-3 Zi., auch auf'm Lande (Trail- und Bergnähe!! - aber kein Müllberg...)
- günstig
- Unterstellmöglichkeit für bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco Henke (9. Februar 2005)

riser schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Marco!! Seh gerade, dass ich dich falsch geschrieben habe.


Ja da oben is ein Weg, da so bei den Windkrafträdern. Is nich so schlimm das du mich falsch geschrieben hast.  

@kiko: was fährst du denn? Nur CC oder auch andere sachen, kann man nämlich aufm bild nich so genau erkennen   

@Knudinsky: Danke, naja das Bild geht so, schade das ich verschwommen bin, und nicht die Landschaft, müssen wir wohl noch ein bisschen üben das fotografieren


----------



## kiko (9. Februar 2005)

bremen.de
meinestadt.de/bremen
da gibts schon ein paar angebote
@marco
ich nehms wie es kommt
aber mit 17,5 kg is nich viel mit cc
hab ich bei unserer letzten tour gemerkt
28km/h aufn deich mit gegenwind
da musste ich heftig was tun um drannzubleiben


----------



## DAMDAM (9. Februar 2005)

Nabend 

@kiko der Wind war aber auch heftig    , besonders ohne Frühstück im Bauch .

Müssen umbedingt mal wieder ne Tour machen   .


----------



## kiko (9. Februar 2005)

da hatte der schamane sein feuer angezündet,
ein gebet gesprochen und dann zog er los.
ne kleine tour: jederzeit, jederorts


----------



## DAMDAM (9. Februar 2005)

Nabend nochmal !!

@ kiko und Marco schaut mal der Seite http://www.cellertrialclub.de/html/mountainbiker.html nach was ne paar Leute aus meiner Heimatstadt Celle ca. 60 min. mit Auto von Bremen so alles gebaut haben in der letzten Zeit, wenn ihr im März oder Anfang April mal Bock habt da hin zufahren ( is auch mit dem Zug zu erreichen ) einfach im Forum bescheid sagen dann geb ich Euch mal Tour in meiner Heimat, wo ihr Euch dann Trial und Jump mässig so richtig austoben könnt. Es muss ja nicht immer der Harz oder der Deister sein !

Glaubt mir die Jungs haben das wirklich drauf in Celle !!


----------



## dinosaur (9. Februar 2005)

@kiko
ja ja - der Wind kam ganz schön frisch von vorne und hat doch einige Konditionsmängel aufgedeckt  !
Das Bild aus Winterberg mit der Rampe find ich schon krass - ich glaub das wär zur Zeit nix für mich, aber mal andere Locations zu testen wär schon gut  
wenn meine Erkältung nicht schlimmer wird und das Wetter nicht zu schlecht wird könnte es am Samstag oder Sonntag wieder ne kleine Tour geben, z.B. nach Achim/Altes Öllager oder Barrien/Krusenberg/Großer Berg; für Achim bräuchten wir allerdings wanted man als Führer: schon wieder gesund wanted man?
Ciao dino


----------



## kiko (9. Februar 2005)

aber wir wissen ja alle, was da hilft.
km bolzen
bin dabei


----------



## OxKing (9. Februar 2005)

@Tatze: Fotos hast du doch längst gemacht.
Sind die immernoch nicht entwickelt?

@Knudinski:
Wenn du hier her ziehst, pass auf dein Bike auf.
Bremen ist traurige Spitze im Radklau! 
Wenn du was im Internet entdecken solltest,
schreib mal rein welche Straße oder welcher Stadtteil das ist.
Vielleicht können wir dir dann sagen ob dein Bike da speziell gefährdet wäre....


----------



## wanted man (10. Februar 2005)

dinosaur schrieb:
			
		

> für Achim bräuchten wir allerdings wanted man als Führer: schon wieder gesund wanted man?
> Ciao dino


bin wieder auf den beinen! allerdings bin ich am wochenende nicht in bremen. da müst ihr euch mit achim selbst behelfen. ich hab noch eine tourenbeschreibung zur a1 trail karte angefangen, vielleicht krieg ich die ja bis zum WE fertig. allerdings liegt hier noch einen sack liegengebliebenes


----------



## sirhenry (10. Februar 2005)

@ knudinsky:

was verstehst du unter "billig"? und wo wirst du in bremen arbeiten? welcher stadtteil? wieveil m² soll die wohnung haben und wieveil darf sie kosten?
ich habe gerade einen ganz guten überblick im uninahen bereich, da ich plane, mit meiner freundin zusammen zu ziehen. ich habe aber auch andere bereich im auge... 

gute börsen sind auf bremen.de das schwarze brett und die "börse" des weser-kurier! im weserkurier sind mittwochs (wenig) und samstags (viel) wohnungen drin!

link: 

http://www.bremen.de/sixcms/detail.php?template=01_marktplatz&id=923567

dann gibt´s auch noch immobilienscout24.de , da habe ich auch schon mal was gefunden... 
und schreib erstmal wie oxking die stadteile hier rein- nicht, daß du irgendwo landest... 
ich selbst wohne in horn-lehe, was direkt am hollerland ist. das hollerland ist ein riesiges naturschutzgebiet, das wunderbar "befahrbar" ist!
wohnungen in meiner gegend und auch anderswo findest du auch bei www.gewoba.de . da musst du unter "mieten" auf das stadtteil klicken (hier: horn-lehe) und dann findest du da was! am besten immer um den monatsanfang rum, da dann die meisten angebote da sind! sonst kannst du dich auch in die kartei der wohnungssuchenden bei der gewoba aufnehmen lassen! 

viel glück bei der wohnungssuche!

gruß

martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knudinsky (10. Februar 2005)

sirhenry schrieb:
			
		

> ... viel glück bei der wohnungssuche!



@ Martin, @ OxKing @ kiko : Danke für Eure Hilfe!!  
Wenn ich was im Auge habe, kontaktiere ich Euch vielleicht mail via mail, denn eigentlich gehört so ein Thema hier ja nicht rein.

(ich will wirklich nich' auf'm oder am Müllberg landen  :kotz: )


----------



## Marco Henke (10. Februar 2005)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend nochmal !!
> 
> @ kiko und Marco schaut mal der Seite http://www.cellertrialclub.de/html/mountainbiker.html nach was ne paar Leute aus meiner Heimatstadt Celle ca. 60 min. mit Auto von Bremen so alles gebaut haben in der letzten Zeit, wenn ihr im März oder Anfang April mal Bock habt da hin zufahren ( is auch mit dem Zug zu erreichen ) einfach im Forum bescheid sagen dann geb ich Euch mal Tour in meiner Heimat, wo ihr Euch dann Trial und Jump mässig so richtig austoben könnt. Es muss ja nicht immer der Harz oder der Deister sein !
> 
> Glaubt mir die Jungs haben das wirklich drauf in Celle !!


Jo hab ich schonmal gesehen, sieht so ganz lustig aus da, verwandte wohnen da, hab aber noch nie sone anlage im wald gesehen   aber dein angebot hört sich so ganz gut an.   

@kiko: mein bike wiegt auch 17,4 kg und hab eben nen 35cm rahmen, da is echt nichts mit touren, mit dem teil kann man nur fun beim springen und so haben   können ja mal zusammen ne kleine runde drehen.


----------



## Tatze83 (10. Februar 2005)

@oxking

den film hab ich noch gar nicht voll *g* hab mir danach ne analoge spiegelreflex gekauft und nur noch damit fotos gemacht. jez knipps ich aber lieber wieder mit meiner digitalen.. und die kleine kompakte analoge wurde von mir ziemlich vernachlässigt *g*


----------



## OxKing (10. Februar 2005)

Mann mann mann..... Dann hoffe ich aber das du dafür,
wenn wir das nächste mal in den Deister fahren,
doppelt so viele Fotos mit deiner Digicam machst! 

Werd morgen mal auf mein Bike klettern, 
soll ja gutes Wetter geben.... Samstag und Sontag ja wohl eher nicht so.


----------



## Tatze83 (10. Februar 2005)

mit der digicam werd ich fotos ohne ende machen. vor allem wenn wir wieder übern deister fahren .. und wenn dazu noch die sonne scheint wäre alles perfekt 

hätte demnächst mal lust aufs öllager.. was hälste davon?


----------



## sirhenry (11. Februar 2005)

mein rad ist jetzt auch fast fertig...
bremsen und laufrad sind da und drangebaut! beisst echt gut die kleine grimeca... 
montag kommt dann noch der racing ralph und dann kann auch losgegehen!
wenn mir meine examensvorbereitung zeit lässt, bin ich dann irgendwann im märz mal bei einer tour dabei!

fotos vom rad kommen auch bald!

gruß

martin


----------



## OxKing (11. Februar 2005)

Bin heute mal nen bisschen gefahren,
aber bis auf das es nicht geregnet hatte herrscht trotzdem Sauwetter.
Bin dann an der Lesum beim Anfang vom Ökopfad fast im Schlamm versunken, 
und fahren war da nicht möglich. Da rumpeln wohl in letzter Zeit schwere Bau maschienen rum, 
und haben den Boden total kaputgemacht. Auf dem ersten Blick
sah der boden ganz normal aus, aber der Matsch ist da so tief
das er mir fast die Schuhe ausgezogen hatt. 
Sieht so aus als ob die da ne Straße längs bauen wollen.
Werd mich da mal schlau machen was die da vor haben....

Naja, waren dann alles in allem nur 23 Kilometer die ich geradelt bin,
aber bei solchem Wetter hab ich da einfach nicht den Ehrgeiz länger als 75 Minuten zu fahren.
Und am Wochenende soll das Wetter ja noch schlimmer werden.


----------



## dinosaur (11. Februar 2005)

Kleine Tour gefällig am Samstag? 
Angesichts der Wetterprognose kommt wohl nur der Samstag für eine Tour in Frage. Habe mir überlegt, dass vielleicht der Weyerberg in Worpswede ganz nett wäre: ist die Anfahrt nicht so lang (ca 14 km). Das Gelände ist recht schön: Abfahrten (und Anstiege) durch den Wald, Singletrails, Treppen, kleine Sprünge ...  Also- wer Lust hat: morgen 10°° Uhr Haus am Walde (Nähe Universum) - Mittags wieder Zuhause, aber was zu trinken mitnehemen! Bei Regen fahr ich allerdings nicht,und ich muß noch mal abchecken ob mein Hinterrad sich noch dreht (konnte die Bremse leider noch nicht zerlegen)  Sage, was mich betrifft, die Teilnahme hier morgen früh um 9°° definitiv an oder ab   
dino


----------



## dinosaur (12. Februar 2005)

Heute leider keine Tour: zu feucht und Bremsenprobleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (12. Februar 2005)

besser is das!!!!!


----------



## Tatze83 (13. Februar 2005)

ich hätte lust am samstag in den deister zu fahren. also mitm zug nach wunstorf, den rest mitm bike .. hat noch jemand lust? (nur wenn trockenes wetter ist)


----------



## OxKing (13. Februar 2005)

Schlag dir das besser aus dem Kopf und fahr erstmal hier ein wenig rum,
sonnst hängen wir nachher völlig fertig unten vor der Mooshütte und drehen wieder um....

Unser letzter besuch da war schon ziemlich desaströs*,
und da waren wir bestimmt fitter als jetzt... 

*(War zwar lustig, aber wir waren viel zu wenig da unterwegs)


----------



## Tatze83 (15. Februar 2005)

Was hälts du denn vom alten Öllager? Samstag? Entweder mitm Zug nach Achim und dann ausgiebig im Öllager rumgurken, oder Treffpunkt Weserwehr und dann durchs Gelände...


----------



## Dieselwiesel (15. Februar 2005)

Moin!
Bin jetzt schon drei Jahre hier im Norden und hab schon gedacht ich bin der einzige MTB'er hier bei Bremen  
Aber wie ich lese gibts hier mehr Leute als ich für möglich gehalten hätte  

Darf ich mich euch anschließen (ab April) ?????

Bin jetzt erst mal 6 Wochen auf Lehrgang, deshalb rollt bei mir in nächster Zeit leider nix.


----------



## OxKing (15. Februar 2005)

@Tatze: Wenn das Wetter gut ist gerne.
(Wenn es nicht gerade regnet und es auch mindestens 2 Tage vorher nicht geregnet hat.)

( Dein neues Benutzerbild hat mich übrigens gerade etwas verwirrt.
ich achte in letzter Zeit nur noch auf die Bilder, und nicht auf die Namen *g* )

@Dieselwiesel:
Klaar, wir freuen uns immer über Zuwachs!
Aus welcher ecke kommst du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dieselwiesel (15. Februar 2005)

Komme aus Delmenhorst......


----------



## DAMDAM (16. Februar 2005)

Moin Moin 

Wie sieht es denn am Wochenende mit ner kleinen Tour aus ? Habe dann nach den Klausuren ein bißchen Frust und ein bißchen Lust auf ne kleine Tour    .

Last mal nen Termin absprechen 

Gruß DamDam


----------



## wanted man (16. Februar 2005)

Dieselwiesel schrieb:
			
		

> Komme aus Delmenhorst......


... oh, tut mir leid.


----------



## OxKing (17. Februar 2005)

@Wanted Man: 

Was die Tour angeht: Gibt wie es aussieht wohl leider kein Gutes Wetter am WE.
Ich fahre aber wohl trotzdem mit Tatze ins Öllager,
allerdings bis Achim im Zug, und dann von Bahnhof aus.


----------



## riser (17. Februar 2005)

Hallo Oxking,

sag mal Bescheid, wenn ihr euch für Sonntag entscheidet um zum Öllager zu fahren. Ich hätte nämlich auch interesse (vorausgesetzt ihr nehmt mich mit).
Allerdings auch nur, wenn ihr nicht so früh los wollt, da ich am Samstag auf Kohltour bin.


----------



## Tatze83 (17. Februar 2005)

Meinetwegen können wir auch beide Tage fahren  

und falls oxking keine lust hast beide tage zu fahren, dann  fahr ich samstag mit oxking und sonntag mit riser


----------



## riser (17. Februar 2005)

Hallo Tatze,

dass hört sich ja gut an. So nach dem Mittag, ich würde sagen gegen 14:00h (je nach dem wann der Zug in Achim ankommt) am Achimer Bahnhof wäre ganz gut. Vorausgestzt es regnet nicht. Da bin ich nämlich mangelhaft ausgestattet.


----------



## Tatze83 (17. Februar 2005)

wenn es regnet fahr ich sonntag wahrscheinlich auch nicht. samstag aber auf jeden fall.


----------



## OxKing (18. Februar 2005)

@riser: Wo ist denn deine Kohlfahrt am Sammstag?
Vielleicht können wir euch ja kurz anfahren um uns nen Kohlschluck abzuholen? 

Naja, ich bin da dieses Wochenende ziemlich überzeugt davon dass es regnet.
Aber vielleicht schneit es ja auch nur, und riser kann trotzdem fahren.


----------



## kiko (18. Februar 2005)

hey, lass uns doch jetzt noch ne runde drehen.
muss mir eh was zu futtern besorgen.
is auch trocken!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riser (18. Februar 2005)

@: Oxking

Meine Kohltour geht nach Neubruchhausen. Aber frag mich nicht wie der Laden genau heißt. Ich lass mich auch nur dahinführen.

Wenn es nur nur schneien sollte am Sonntag, würde ich auf jeden Fall fahren. Wird langsam wieder Zeit. Wäre nämlich das erste Mal in diesem Jahr, dass ich länger als 5 Minuten auf dem Fahrrad sitze.

Was den Regen angeht, soll die Wahrscheinlichkeit am Samstag höher sein als am Sonntag. Dafür kann es am Sonntag evtl. leichten Schneefall geben.


----------



## OxKing (18. Februar 2005)

Also im Moment sieht unsere Planung so aus:
Wir fahren morgen mit der Bahn, und sind dann um 12:05 Uhr in Achim am Bahnhof.

Zu Sonntag kann ich noch nichts sagen,
erstmal schauen wie es morgen läuft.
Vielleicht werd ich So. dann auch noch mitfahren, aber mal schauen.

@Kiko:
Tut mir leid, hatte nach meinem Eintrag nichtmehr ins Forum geschaut,
hätte nicht gedacht das sich zu der Uhrzeit da nochwas tut.


----------



## kiko (18. Februar 2005)

hab auch heftist kalte füsse gehabt.
nur ins viertel und zurück.
wann und wo trefft ihr euch denn morgen?


----------



## riser (18. Februar 2005)

@:Oxking

Dann sagt nur rechtzeitig Bescheid, ob ihr Sonntag noch fahren wollt.

Ich werd sehen, dass ich morgen nach meiner Kohltour noch mal einen Blick ins Forum werfe   . 

Wenn ihr fahrt, dann bin ich zu 90% auch dabei. Ihr müsst nur Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt ansagen, da ich wenn denn mit dem Auto komme. Außerdem seid ihr dann meine Tourguides, da ich bis jetzt nur vom Öllager gehört habe, selber aber noch nicht da gewesen bin.

So wie es zur Zeit draußen aussieht, wird der Trip auch eher 'ne Rutschpartie    als eine Wasserfahrt.


----------



## Tatze83 (18. Februar 2005)

also ich freu mich schon richtig auf morgen. bin vorhin meine kleine hausrunde gefahren (die bin ich übrigens zum ersten mal gefahren   ) und es war einfach geil durch den schnee zu fahren. und gerutscht bin ich keinen meter... mal schauen wie das dann morgen aussieht. ich nehm auf jeden fall meine digicam mit


----------



## riser (18. Februar 2005)

@: Tatze83

Danke.

Wenn alle Stricke reißen sollten, werde ich mich Sonntag mal melden, wenn ich aus dem Reich der Träume erwacht bin.


----------



## OxKing (19. Februar 2005)

Uhhhmm... ich bin fertig, die letzten 10 Kilometer waren zu viel.....

Sorry rizer, aber ich werde morgen nicht fahren,
und Tatze bestimmt auch nicht.
Ich muss auch erstmal nen ernstes gespräch mit meiner Kette führen, 
die unbedingt immer eine ganze runde auf meinen Kettenblättern fahren will.
Werd der mal beibringen das nach ner halben Runde schluss ist, 
und sie sich dann bitteschön auf den Weg richtung Schaltung machen soll.
Ist echt blöde wenn sich die Kette berg auf andauernd verhakt. 

Naja, und wenn ich dieses Problem als ausrede nehmen, 
dann noch bedenke das ich ganz schön kaputt bin,
und ich sonnst morgen kein Otherland im Radio hören kann.....
Wie gesagt, ich mach morgen pause. 

Vielleicht nächste Woche.  

Ps.
Ich bin heute an bestimmt 10 Kohlfahrten vorrüber gefahren.


----------



## dinosaur (20. Februar 2005)

Das war doch eine nette Ausfahrt gestern, wenn man mal von den Ketten- , Bremsen-, Konditions-, und sonstigen Problemen absieht   Diese gemeine Mischung aus Schnee und Sand hat mir aber auch etliche Chainsucks verursacht- und wie das geknirscht hat die ganze Zeit ; dann hat auch noch meine Bremse ihren Saft verloren  
Lediglich tatzes heiße Möhre (Hot Carrot?) hat seine Jungfernfahrt glaub ich ganz gut bestanden oder? 
Bis demnächst  
dino


----------



## riser (20. Februar 2005)

Tatzehat sich doch aufgerafft, mit mir eine kleine Runde durchs Öllager zu drehen. Ein wirklich schönes Gelände zum biken. Und mit dem Wetter hat es auch geklappt. 
So wie Tatze sein Bike aussah, war es am Samstag bei euch eine schöne Schlammschlacht. Da hatten wir heute mehr Glück. Aber Hauptsache Spaß hat es gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tatze83 (20. Februar 2005)

riser schrieb:
			
		

> So wie Tatze sein Bike aussah, war es am Samstag bei euch eine schöne Schlammschlacht.



jetzt petzt er auch noch, dass ich mein rad nicht sauber mache *g* 

heute fand ich das öllager irgendwie besonders gut. riser und ich sind so ziemlich flüssig durchgefahren und hatten auch die ein oder andere (sehr gute!!) abfahrt dabei. hat jedenfalls tierischen spaß gemacht


----------



## DAMDAM (24. Februar 2005)

Moin Moin wie siehts aus mit diesem Wochenende, wenn das Wetter stimmt könnten wir uns ja mal wieder treffen und ne kleine Runde drehen ( auch wenn es schneit, nur bei Regen oder zu nassen Wegen muss es nicht unbedingt sein ) .

Wer nen Vorschlag hat was für ne Tour und wann die stattfinden soll kann sich ja melden !  

Gruß an MTBler aus Bremen


----------



## Tatze83 (24. Februar 2005)

wie es bei mir aussieht weiß ich noch nicht genau. wollte eignetlich am WE wieder ins Öllager, bin gerade aber krank..   

wenn es mir samstag wieder besser geht, bin ich aber auf jeden fall dabei


----------



## wanted man (25. Februar 2005)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin wie siehts aus mit diesem Wochenende, wenn das Wetter stimmt könnten wir uns ja mal wieder treffen und ne kleine Runde drehen ( auch wenn es schneit, nur bei Regen oder zu nassen Wegen muss es nicht unbedingt sein ) .
> 
> Wer nen Vorschlag hat was für ne Tour und wann die stattfinden soll kann sich ja melden !



so, ich sach mal samstag 13:30 auf dem weserwehr. irgendwie richtung öllager achim. entweder übern deich oder den a1 trail oder hin so und zurück so (oder so)
noch jemand??


----------



## dinosaur (25. Februar 2005)

Holla,
hätte auch Lust am Wochenende zu fahren, kann aber nur am Sonntag, z.B. ab 10:30; Wetter soll recht kalt aber trocken werden. Fahrtziel? Der Weg ist das Ziel!
Ciao
dinosaur


----------



## wanted man (25. Februar 2005)

ich strebe nachwievor den samstag an, aber wenn das wetter morgen gar zu mistig sein sollte sehen wir uns sonntag. einen tag muss ich auf jeden fall raus!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tatze83 (25. Februar 2005)

also ich kann samstag leider nur so bis 11 oder 12 uhr. werd evtl. dann alleine ne runde im öllager drehen. ansonsten kann ich am sonntag. kommt aber aufs wetter an. wenn es feucht ist, werd ich nicht fahren, da meine erkältung noch nicht ganz weg ist.


----------



## DAMDAM (25. Februar 2005)

Sorry kann aber auch nur noch am Sonntag bei gutem Wetter ! Muss noch für nen Englischtest in der Uni lernen    hab das aber am Sonntag hoffentlich fertig   .!


----------



## OxKing (26. Februar 2005)

Dann wirds wohl Sonntag werden.
Werd mich dann wohl auch überwinden und mitkommen.
(Ich frier jetzt schon... -8° bis -4° Celsius: -8° Gefühlt wie -19° brrr.)

Ob ich lieber noch irgendwo ne schicht Baumwolle in meine
Klamottenauswahl einbauen soll? Weil unter 0° wird mir das sonnst zu kalt.
Rad unterhemd, Trikot, dünneslangarm baumwolldingens, Winterbikejacke....
Aber was mach ich mit der Hose?! Jeans über die Radhose?! Hmm mal sehn....


----------



## wanted man (26. Februar 2005)

OxKing schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was mach ich mit der Hose?! Jeans über die Radhose?! Hmm mal sehn....



lange radhose und regenhose geht ganz gut zusammen, wenn du keine echte winterhose hast. baumwolle ist eher schlecht, da sie leicht feucht wird und dann auch bleibt.


----------



## OxKing (26. Februar 2005)

Naja, mal schauen... 
Ich hab noch ne Regenhose von Aldi,
aber zu der hab ich nicht so das vertrauen. 
Werd mir bis morgen schon was einfallen lassen.


----------



## wanted man (26. Februar 2005)

so, ich hab mein programm abgespult. habt ihr für morgen schon irgendwas abgemacht? falls ich morgen lust verspüre stoß ich noch dazu.


----------



## dinosaur (26. Februar 2005)

Irgendwie kommt ja keiner so richtig in die Puschen mit Vorschlägen für morgen; dann sag ich einfach mal: 10:30Uhr, Haus am Walde, Ziel Weyer Berg/ Mopswede, ca 3 Stunden Tour; bin aber grundsätzlich offen für Gegenvorschläge  ; endgültige Teilnahmezusage (wegen Wetter und so) von mir morgen zwischen 9 und 9:30 hier  
dino


----------



## OxKing (26. Februar 2005)

Tatze wollte wohl eigendlich wieder ins Öllager,
aber ich wär auch eher für etwas Abwechslung.
Weyerberg wär eigentlich nicht schlecht....


----------



## DAMDAM (27. Februar 2005)

Moin Moin habe gestern schon 1,5 Std. in der Kälte und mit x Kohlfahrten im Weg verbracht, so dass ich denke, dass ich heute nicht mehr dazu stoßen werde   . Es ist einfach ein bißchen zu kalt finde ich   . Viel Spaß wünsche ich denen von Euch die sich die Kälte heute antun !

Gruß DAMDAM 

P.S. Mache im März erstmal ne Woche oder zwei Urlaub


----------



## Tatze83 (27. Februar 2005)

ich weiß noch gar nicht, ob ich überhaupt mitfahre. meine erkältung ist immer noch nicht weg und bei der kälte weiß ich nicht, ob das so gut wäre... aber ich überleg mir das nochmal.. mal sehen was mein gutes/schlechtes gewissen dazu sagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OxKing (27. Februar 2005)

So, nachdem ich nun seit 4 Stunden im Bett liege,
und versuche einzuschlafen, hab ich beschlossen nun auch nicht zu fahren.
Mit nur 2 Stunden Schlaf, werd ich sonnst bestimmt nur vom Bike fallen....
Und dabei hab ich gestern extra noch mein Bike und meine Klamotten fit gemacht.  

Falls doch noch jemand fahren sollte, viel Spaß.
Ich werd mal schauen wielange es noch dauert bis ich endlich mal einschlafen kann.


----------



## wanted man (27. Februar 2005)

@dino weyerberg ist mir bei minusgraden zu weit und am wochenende auch zu voll!
ich fahr nach dem frühstück (gg. 10:30) nochmal achim und retour (mit oder ohne öllager, deich,a1-trail). dauert ca. 2 stunden.
willst du mit?


----------



## dinosaur (27. Februar 2005)

Ist auch in Ordnung mit Achim! Bin 10:30 +/- 10 Minuten am Weserwehr. Okay?
Wer heut nicht fährt ist selber schuld


----------



## wanted man (27. Februar 2005)

alles klar!! bis gleich!! mein lieblingswetter: kalt und klar!


----------



## Tatze83 (27. Februar 2005)

man ist ja richtig geiles wetter draussen. warum war mein bett nur so gemühtlich *arg*

oxking, bist du schon wach? wolln wir beide nachher noch ins öllager?


----------



## OxKing (27. Februar 2005)

Ich bin erst um 16:30 Uhr ausm Bett gefallen. 
(Bin so um 8:00 Uhr endlich eingeschlafen.)

Also Heute passiert nixmehr mit mir und meinem Bike.


----------



## Tatze83 (27. Februar 2005)

zum glück hab ich dich nicht angerufen und nachgefragt... sonst


----------



## OxKing (27. Februar 2005)

Hatte extra mein Telefon bis 15:00 Uhr ausgestellt.


----------



## Tatze83 (28. Februar 2005)

ich hab bald urlaub ällabätsch nä nä nä nä nä nä gaaaaaaaaaanz lange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (1. März 2005)

moin,
das war doch echt spitze heute.
am besten gings auf ungestreuten strecken.
meeeeeehr!!!!!
bis bald
s.


----------



## OxKing (2. März 2005)

@Tatze:
Ja, wilkommen in der größten Firma Deutschlands: 5,2 Mio. Kolegen. 

Ich war vorhin auch mal auf dem Bike, hat echt Spaß gemacht so im Schnee.
Bin einmal vom Tierheim nach Dammsiel hoch, dann wiederrunter zum "Baggersee",
und von dort aus nach hause gefahren.
Habe unterwegs 10 Rehe, 3 Hasen, 4 Reiher, 3 Greifvögel und einen Ski-Langläufer gesehen.  
Ist echt mal ne ganz andere Stimmung.


----------



## Tatze83 (2. März 2005)

ich war gerade auch mal aufm bike. war ja wohl mega geil das hinterrad während der fahrt noch durchdrehen zu lassen    

hat aber echt spaß gemacht


----------



## dinosaur (2. März 2005)

Autobahntrail im frischen Schnee kommt echt gut  
Nächste gemeinsame Ausfahrt Samstag?
Turbo  
dino


----------



## OxKing (3. März 2005)

Ich hätte gegen Samstag nichts einzuwenden, 
ausser das wir uns vielleicht eher so um 12 Uhr treffen.
Ist mir sonnst immer etwas zu früh. 
Ich hoffe auch ich habe bis dahin meinen Schlafrhythmus wieder einigermaßen im Grif.
(Ja, ich weiss wie spät das jetzt ist...)

Also ich hätte ja mal lust richtung norden zu fahren.
Nach Garlstedt in den Wald, oder falls euch das zu weit ist
bei den Temperaturen, meinetwegen auch in die Bremer Schweiz oder so.
Könnten uns dann am Bahnhof Oslebshausen treffen.
Weyerberg würde zwar auch gehen,
aber an Wochenenden mit Schnee wird das da vor Kindern wimmeln....


----------



## OxKing (4. März 2005)

Ok, vielleicht fahren wir doch etwas früher...
Mir ist da nämlich was eingefallen.....
Nicht dass ich Werders sieg über Bayern verpasse....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (4. März 2005)

kommt treffpunkt und uhrzeit noch?
gruss,
s


----------



## OxKing (4. März 2005)

Ok, dann sag ich jetzt mal Bahnhof Oslebshausen, 
um 11:20 Uhr. Da kommt dann der Zug aus richtung Stadt an,
falls jemand mit Bahn da hinkommen will.

Wo wir dann genau hinfahren, klären wir dann vor Ort.


----------



## Tatze83 (4. März 2005)

also ich würd ganz gerne in richtung BMX bahn fahren


----------



## OxKing (5. März 2005)

War ja ne nette Tour fand ich...
Nur der Unfall am Schluss war nicht so schön. 
Tut mir echt leid Dino, war dumm gelaufen. 
(Ist ja gottseidank nicht so viel passiert. Naja, bis auf die Jacke.)

Ich werd mal schauen ob ich nicht irgendwo MTB Blinker finde,
damit das nicht nocheinmal passiert.


----------



## kiko (5. März 2005)

yoh, war echt schön.
vielleicht sollten wir uns angewöhnen, die datteln rauszuhalten. sieht zwar mistig aus, ist aber wirkungsvoll.
bis die tage,
s.


----------



## Tatze83 (8. März 2005)

*pieks* befruchtet 

muha hab voll guddä laune


----------



## OxKing (8. März 2005)

Langsam mache ich mir Sorgen um ihn......


----------



## wanted man (8. März 2005)

der erste sex ist schon etwas besonderes im leben eines adoleszenten mannes ...


----------



## OxKing (13. März 2005)

Ich habe mal einen Neuen Thread aufgemacht, 
der diesen Hier ablösen soll.

Grund: Dieser hier ist schon rellativ lang, bzw. Groß, und es wird mal Zeit für einen Neuen,
ausserdem soll der neue aufgrund der Überschrift für neulinge und auswärtige besser zu finden sein.

Also Postet doch bitte ab jetzt nur noch in den neuen Thread.


----------



## wanted man (13. März 2005)

"never change a running system" ist meine meinung dazu! 


			
				OxKing schrieb:
			
		

> ,
> Grund: Dieser hier ist schon rellativ lang, bzw. Groß,


1. in diesem forum gibt es beileibe längere threads als diese läppischen 425 posts. (siehe braunschweig und timmendorf oder schau dich mal bei den "classic bikes" um.)
2. hier steht ja auch eine menge sinnvoller kram drin: wegbeschreibungen, touren, bilder. willst du das alles nochmal in den neuen thread kopieren oder in der versenkung verschwinden lassen?
3. wer die (zugegebenermaßen bescheidene) suchfunktion bedienen kann, findet sich auch hier zurecht.
außerdem musst du ja auch nicht immer ganz von vorne anfangen zu lesen, wenn hinten ein neuer beitrag auftaucht   


			
				OxKing schrieb:
			
		

> ,
> und es wird mal Zeit für einen Neuen,


ja! zb. ein neuer thread zu einem neuen thema. zum thema mtbiker aus bremen gibt es ja bereits diesen hier...


			
				OxKing schrieb:
			
		

> ,
> ausserdem soll der neue aufgrund der Überschrift für neulinge und auswärtige besser zu finden sein.


da geb ich dir recht. mtbker aus hb, inklusive schreibfehler ist schon arm. eventuell könnte man einen mod bitten, den titel zu ändern. 
ich rechne allerdings nicht mit vielen auswärtigen, die ihren jahresurlaub in unserem top-mtb-revier verbringen und sich mal vorab informieren wollen.  
neulinge werden diesen thread finden, da er ja im bereich "norddeutschland" eh immer auf der ersten seite ist. vorausgesetzt natürlich, sie  kennen das autokennzeichen der stadt in der sie wohnen.

dein engagement (und deinen einführungstext) in allen ehren, aber warum das rad neu erfinden??
till


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OxKing (13. März 2005)

Immer diese konterrevolutionären Innovationsbremser!  

Was ist denn so schlimm daran ein neuen Thread auf zu machen?
Bist bestimmt nur zu faul nen neuen Bookmark zu setzen. 

Im neuen Thread gibts doch einen Link hier hin, 
so das auch alle Neuneinsteiger die alten Tourenbeschreibungen
oder was weis ich was finden können....
(Sooo viel brauchbares ist doch da nun auch nicht bei, oder?!)

Wieso nich einfach mal mit einem neuen Thread anfangen,
der Neulinge gleich auf der ersten Seite willkommen heisst,
und unsere bisherigen Aktivitäten hier kurz umschreibt.
Immerhin ist dieser hier schon fast ein Jahr alt, 
und sich durch 17 Seiten lesen wird sich hier bestimmt keiner.
Ausserdem soll man aufhören wenn es am schönsten ist!  

Also ich weiß nicht was nun gegen einen neuen Thread spricht.
Fühlst du dich vielleicht irgendwie übergangen, dass ich einfach einen neuen aufgemacht habe? 
Oder willst du hiermit den ältesten- oder längsten- Thread-Preis in der IBC gewinnen oder so?! 

Im Endeffekt hat dein Post hier nun wohl mehr "verwirrung" gestiftet, 
als wenn du einfach wechseln würdest. Denn nun haben wir hier zwei Threads paralel laufen. 

Also ich bin wirklich eher für ein Ende hier,
und für ein Neuanfang im Neuen Thread.


----------



## wanted man (14. März 2005)

OxKing schrieb:
			
		

> Im Endeffekt hat dein Post hier nun wohl mehr "verwirrung" gestiftet,
> als wenn du einfach wechseln würdest. Denn nun haben wir hier zwei Threads paralel laufen.


also oxking, ich bitte dich,
das wir jetzt 2 threads parallel laufen haben liegt ja wohl nicht an meinem posting. wenn du beschließt, diesen thread warum auch immer zu machen zu wollen, dann werde ich doch wohl meine meinung dazu äußern können. 


			
				OxKing schrieb:
			
		

> Fühlst du dich vielleicht irgendwie übergangen,


hast du vorher gefragt?


----------



## OxKing (14. März 2005)

Hätte wirklich nicht damit gerechnet das jemand was dagegen haben könnte...
Sorry... 
Ich finde es nur schade das es nun nicht so glatt gelaufen ist
wie ich mir das dachte.  

Ich kenn das halt von anderen Foren so das die großen Threads irgendwenn
zugemacht werden, und einfach in einem Neuen weitergeredet wird.
Hab mir nur ne problemlosen Übergang gewünscht.  

Ich hoffe du hast da nichts falsch verstanden...


----------



## dinosaur (15. März 2005)

Den Bericht eines MTBlers auf Abwegen findet man hier: http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1423 
 

Zu dem kleinen Disput, der da gerade abläuft: das Forum hier ist ja, wenn so ein Thread länger läuft, schon eine gemeinsame Geschichte, die man dann auch nur gemeinsam beerdigen kann  - oder eben besser doch weiterlaufen lässt  ; schließe mich da wanted mans Argumenten vollständig an.
Der Titel ist vielleicht wirklich nicht so toll aber es hat sich doch auch einiges Informatives angesammelt  

Wie stehts mit dem nächsten Wochenende?- ich mein natürlich nicht mit diskutieren sonder mit biken-biken-biken....


----------



## Knudinsky (16. März 2005)

dinosaur schrieb:
			
		

> ... - oder eben besser doch weiterlaufen lässt  ; schließe mich da wanted mans Argumenten vollständig an. ...



Hey, tut mir das bloß nicht an, den thread zu verlegen, jetzt, wo ich gerade nach HB gekommen bin (allerdings vorerst noch bike-los) und schon auf meine erste Tour mit Euch fiebere   - muß mich aber wohl noch etwas gedulden, da noch keine Whg. in Sicht und meine ersten Arbeitstage momentan noch ziemlich lang und die WE's für die Family reserviert sind.

Ach ja: Fahrt Ihr eigentlich auch mal unter der Woche und "Nachts", also wenn's schon dunkel ist? Mit Licht ist auf jeden Fall 'n tolles Erlebnis, hab' ich daheim im Winter angefangen...


----------



## OxKing (17. März 2005)

Dann mal wilkommen in unserer schönen Hansestadt! 
In welchem Ortsteil wohnst du denn nun?

Also ich fahre auch in der Woche, aber eigendlich nie Abends.
(Frag mich schon länger wofür ich mir eigentlich meine LED Bike Funzel geholt habe.  )

Jörky fuhr wohl früher öfter Mittwoch Abends im Öllager, 
und gillt ja auch als einer der Lampenbaugurus hier im Forum. 

Naja, bei schönen Wetter musst du dich sonnst am Wochenende
vormittags mal für 3 Stunden von deiner Familie losreißen....


----------



## dinosaur (17. März 2005)

War gestern mal wieder auf meiner Hausrunde (Autobahntrail-Wümmedeich) unterwegs - und die Prellungen taten kaum noch weh  

@knudinsky: auf meinen Vorschlag zu night-rides ist hier keiner so richtig angesprungen - ich fahr aber gerne auch mal im Dunkeln mit meiner IBC-Selbstbaulampe; solche Höhenprofile wie in HD kriegen wir hier aber nicht zustande  

Wochenende: nach Wetterprognose wäre wohl Sonntag am besten zum biken geeignet- Vorschläge erwünscht!


----------



## wanted man (17. März 2005)

dinosaur schrieb:
			
		

> Wochenende: nach Wetterprognose wäre wohl Sonntag am besten zum biken geeignet- Vorschläge erwünscht!



sorry, ohne mich. ich werd mich mit rad ins mittelgebirge verholen  



			
				dinosaur schrieb:
			
		

> ... und die Prellungen taten kaum noch weh


was hast du denn wieder angerichtet??

hier noch eine kleine impression vom letzten WE:


----------



## OxKing (19. März 2005)

Ich weiß auch nicht ob ich am Sonntag kann.
Vielleicht fahr ich endlich mit nem Kumpel mit, und probier die Hovercraft von seinem Vater aus,
die nun schon seit dem Kauf ein halbes Jahr unbenutzt in der Garage steht.
(Dann wird sich endlich zeigen ob das teil auch läuft. *g*)
Naja, und bei der "Jungfernfahrt" möchte ich unbedingt dabei sein. 

Wenn die dann doch nicht fahren kann ich mich hier nochmal melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (19. März 2005)

so, bin nun auch wieder hier gelandet.
hab ja wohl nichts verpasst.
@dino: hol den renner von der rolle und ab nach bruchhausen.
strecke ist nicht ganz so platt wie das teufelsmoor.
oder soll ich einen neuen thread aufmachen, wenn ich rr fahren will?


----------



## dinosaur (20. März 2005)

Heute ist noch mal wieder MTB angesagt: 11°° Haus am Walde
Was das RR-Fahren angeht gibt ja schon einen Thread in der Parallelwelt (RR-Forum: der Norden: Links der Weser) wo sich Bremer verabreden; ich selbst fahr nach den Osterferien wieder jeden Mittwoch-Abend mit meinen RR-Freunden - bei Interesse sag bescheid  
dino


----------



## wanted man (24. März 2005)

will jemand JETZT radfahren??? 
15:25 ..... und weg


----------



## dinosaur (25. März 2005)

@wanted man: Die Anfrage war vielleicht doch etwas kurzfristig  

aber wie wäre es den z.B. mit morgen? Wetter soll Vormittags relativ freundlich und trocken sein  
Also - wer schlägt was vor? Nur bitte nicht zu früh, da ich morgen erst nach Hause komme und noch einen Platten flicken muß  
dino


----------



## kiko (26. März 2005)

momentan nicht viel zulauf
grüsse aus der anderen welt,
s.


----------



## Dieselwiesel (30. März 2005)

So! der Lehrgang im Käseland ist vorüber und mein neues MTB sollte auch diese Woche kommen.....Dann heißt es nix wie raus! Bin eh schon viel zu Fett geworden (5,5 Wochen im Hotel...).

Wer ist eigendlich Allwetterbiker hier???
Mir macht es nix aus auch bei (leichtem) Regen mal eine Runde zu fahren....
Wer denkt denn genauso???
Im Regen fährt es sich immernoch am schönsten zu zweit (oder mehr)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OxKing (30. März 2005)

Allwetter Biker... hmm...
Regen ist nicht so schlimm....
Kälte auch nicht...
Aber beides Zusammen schon. 

Also gillt für mich, wenn schon im Regen fahren dann nur im Sommer. 
Aber nun soll es ja erstmal ganz brauchbares Wetter geben.
Ich werde wohl morgen erstmal wieder auf mein Bike klettern. 
(Letzte kleine Tour ist schonwieder über ne Woche her....   )


----------



## DAMDAM (6. April 2005)

Moin Moin 

Bin aus den Semesterferien zurück !! Die Uni geht wieder los   ! Wie sieht es aus mit ein bißchen biken am Wochenende ? Ist ja verdammt wenig los hier in der letzten Zeit ! 

Andere Frage : Wie sieht es aus mit Marathons dieses Jahr hat da schon irgendwer irgendwas geplant ? 

Gruß Vittel_trinker


----------



## juk (6. April 2005)

Hi,

also ich habe für Freitag nachmittag (ca. 15h) ne Runde geplant. Samstag möchte ich auch nicht untätig bleiben. Hängt aber auch vom Wetter ab. Leichter (!) Regen ist ja noch ok. 

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## riser (7. April 2005)

@ Damdam!

Bezugnehmend auf deine Frage nach Marathons dieses Jahr. Ich werde Samstag 09.04. am Kyffhäuser Bergmarathon teilnehmen. Das soll ein recht großes und vor allem schönes Rennen sein. 
Das alles findet im Rahmen des Kyffhäuser Berglaufes statt. Schlau machen kann man sich auf der Seite http://www.kyffhaeuser-berglauf.de  und nachmelden ist natürlich auch noch möglich.

Ansonsten will ich sehen, dass ich dieses wenigstens noch 2 oder 3 Rennen fahren kann.


----------



## DAMDAM (8. April 2005)

Moin Moin 

@juk heute habe ich leider keine Zeit da auf meinem Trainingsplan Laufen steht      , aber am Samstag sollten wir nen Treffpunkt aus machen und ne Runde Biken gehen ( Habe aber bis auf de AutobahnTrail (Danke Dinosaur) noch nicht viel von Bremen gesehen ).

@ Riser der Berglauf marathon sieht ganz cool aus, aber ich denke ich bin noch nicht fit genug dafür     .Ich dachte da eher so an Marathons wie Willingen(Juni) , Hochsolling(Juli) oder Bad Pyrmont ( September) oder gleich die ganz Challenge 4 MTB Serie http://www.challenge4mtb.de/rennen.htm .

Gruß DamDam


----------



## juk (8. April 2005)

Wie wäre es mit Samstag, 12h, Haus am Walde? Den Autobahntrail kenne ich nur teilweise, wenn Du dein Wissen also weiter geben willst...  Ansonsten fahre ich gerne Wümmewiesen, Blockland etc. Auch wenn das leider nicht wirklich MTB-tauglich ist. Aber zum km-fressen gut geeignet.

Wer ist dabei?

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## OxKing (8. April 2005)

Ich vielleicht... mal sehen.
Ich müsste nochmal zu Stadler und mein Bike ein wenig warten....
Also mal schauen ob ich das alles so hinbekomme bis um 11:00 Uhr.
Werd mich falls ich Mitkomme nochmal um 11:00 hier melden.
Falls nicht, schlaf ich vielleicht noch, oder bin noch unterwegs,
und melde mich deswegen nicht.


----------



## DAMDAM (9. April 2005)

Moin Moin

ich weiß nicht ob ich das schaffe, da mein Auto im Moment sehr komische Töne von sich gibt seit gerstern und eigentlich lieber in die Werkstatt möcht heute Morgen . Mein Vorschlag wäre 15:00 Uhr Treffen und können wir ja versuchen den Autobahntrail zusammen zu kriegen ! 

Gruß DamDam


----------



## OxKing (9. April 2005)

Ich schaff es leider nicht heute zu fahren. 
Mir ist eingefallen das ich auch mein Tretlager nochmal auseinander nehmen muss.
Dann muss ich mich nochmal um meine Scheibenbremsen kümmern, etc.
Letzte Woche hatte ich dazu keine Zeit, da ich im Moment von 7-18 Uhr 
aufm Bau arbeite.
Werd mich aber gleich mal dransetzen, und vielleicht ist mein Bike morgen wieder einigermaßen fitt.

@DAMDAM:
Kannst ja mal versuchen eine Tour von meiner Homepage nachzufahren.


----------



## juk (9. April 2005)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin
> 
> ich weiß nicht ob ich das schaffe, da mein Auto im Moment sehr komische Töne von sich gibt seit gerstern und eigentlich lieber in die Werkstatt möcht heute Morgen . Mein Vorschlag wäre 15:00 Uhr Treffen und können wir ja versuchen den Autobahntrail zusammen zu kriegen !
> 
> Gruß DamDam



Guten Morgen!

Ja gut, 15:00 Uhr ist auch ok. Dann habe ich zwar nicht ganz so viel Zeit, aber für den Autobahntrail wird's locker reichen!  

Also bis denn dann,
juk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (9. April 2005)

@juk 

Wenn du in Zeit bedrängnis komst können wir auch um 14:00 Uhr los !! Wenn dir das besser passt dann schreib mal zurück hier . 

@ alle anderen wer Lust hat ein bißchen zu biken und mitkomen möchte einfach um 14:00 Uhr oder halt 15:00 Uhr dann am Haus am Walde 

Gruß DamDam 

P.S. Bin der mit ScottStrike in Schwarz und den Retro Wildgrippe Sprint S in Grün ( Ein sche?ß Farbmix aber meine anderen Reifen sind mir zum Kilometerbolzen einfach zu schade ) 

P.S. @ juk wenn du dich nicht meldest bin ich kurz vor 15:00 Uhr beim Haus am Walde


----------



## juk (9. April 2005)

14:00 Uhr wäre natürlich super! Also 14h? Ich guck spätestens um 13:30 auch nochmal hier rein. Ich komme auf nem schwarzen Stevens und bin auch daran zu erkennen, daß ich mit Cap statt Helm fahre. (siehe Signatur) Helm steht noch auf der Einkaufsliste.

Gruß,
juk


----------



## DAMDAM (9. April 2005)

@juk gut sagen wir 14:00 Uhr dann bis denne !

Gruß DamDam


----------



## chrisdOof (10. April 2005)

Moinsen, bin auch aus Bremen bzw. Achim-Baden.
Wollte nur kurz bescheidsagen das ihr/wir wieder einer mehr sind!   

Fahre übrigens sehr viel im Öllager in Achim, wohne ca. 3 min davon weg und kenn den Wald wie meine Westentasche, allerdings muss ich sagen, dass sich in den 2 Jahren die ich nichtmehr gefahren bin, einiges getan hat.
Wer zum Teufel hat diesen Geilen Sprung richtung Uesen in der ehemaligen Panzerspur gebaut? Da bin ich eben bestimmt 10 mal drüber!    

Wer immer es auch war... DANKE!


----------



## dinosaur (10. April 2005)

Herzlich willkommen ChrisdOof(?),
 da kannst du uns ja demnächsts mal ne Führung durch dein Revier geben; als wir das letzte mal mit Oxking und Tatze dort waren haben wir nicht so die guten Stellen gefunden, dazu kam dann noch so ne unselige Mischung aus Sand und Schnee, die den Schaltungen zugesetzt hat  

@juk + damdam: war ne schöne Ausfahrt am Samstag; juk würd ich empfehlen, den Helm ganz oben auf die Einkaufsliste zu setzen: guckst du hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=159924
Ciao
dino


----------



## maxihb (10. April 2005)

Wo ist denn in Achim das alte Öllager???

Bin zwar ursprünglich aus Oyten, aber hatte damals mit Biken noch nichts am Hut.

@ juk

Niemals ohne Helm.... beim letzten Sturz war ich recht froh, dass der Helm vor meinem Kopf auf den Asphalt geschlagen ist.


----------



## chrisdOof (11. April 2005)

@ dinosaur
Klar! Kein Ding, ich hoffe nur das ich demnächst mal wieder Zeit für sowas hab   

@maxihb
Das Öllager liegt zwischen Baden und Uesen.
Eigentlich müßtest du das kennen wenn du aus Oyten kommst.
Das ist der Alte Truppenübungsplatz.


----------



## riser (11. April 2005)

@: Damdam

Das Rennen war großartig. 42,5km Berg rauf, Berg runter. War allerdings ne ganz schöne Schlammschlacht. Hätte nie gedacht. dass so viel Dreck an einem Fahrrad hängen bleiben kann (hab ein paar Fotos von meinem Bike in meine Galerie gestellt).

Ich habe mir mal deinen Link zur Challenge 4 Mtb angesehen und 2 oder 3 Rennen könnten terminlich auch in Betracht kommen. Du kannst ja mal Bescheid sagen, wenn du dich diesbezüglich entschieden hast. Vielleicht kann man ja dann die Rennen oder Vorbereitung gemeinsam angehen.

Was bei mir auf jeden Fall schon fest im Terminplan steht, ist die Harz Racing Challenge Mitte September. Kein besonders großes aber dafür schönes und günstiges Rennen (und chique Pokale habe die da).

Werde mich jetzt erst einmal daranmachen, mein Fahrrad gründlichst sauber zu machen und ein paar Streicheleinheiten zu verpassen. Das kann es jetzt gebrauchen.


----------



## juk (11. April 2005)

@Helmmafia 

Jedes Jahr verunglücken auch viele Fußgänger. Wir sollten *immer* einen Helm tragen, sobald wir das Haus verlassen. Besser is das!   

Btw: Bin sicher kein totaler Helmverweigerer, aber man kann es auch übertreiben. Also, bleibt mal ein bissl locker.

Aber für Helmdiskussionen ist das hier eh nicht der richtige Thread!

Gruß,
juk


P.S. Bitte die  beachten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Misanthrop (12. April 2005)

Chris du stinkst


----------



## chrisdOof (12. April 2005)

Argh! 
Los! Hau ab aus dem Bremer Thread... Hannoversau!


----------



## DAMDAM (14. April 2005)

Moin Moin 

@ Riser 
Sah ganz schön krass aus was ich so an Bildern gesehen habe bis jetzt. Habe in Meine Galerie auch mal ein paar Bilder meines letzten Schlammrennens in USA in Jahre 2004 reingestellt !! Das Rennen war nur 21 Km lang und wir hatten 35 Grad Celsius aber die letzten 2 Wochen hatte es ununterbrochen geregnet davor !

@ Die anderen Bremer 

Dieses Wochenende kann ich leider nicht mit euch auf Tour gehen, da es jetzt mich getroffen hat mit Kette, Ritzelpaket und Kurbel. Gestern beim Training hat es meine Kette zerrissen in KuhSiel    und ich mußte nach Hause schieben    . Nachdem ich die neue Kette angebaut hatte ging nur noch ein Gang   Großes Blatt vorne und 3tes Blatt hinten     . Muss mich jetzt um Ersatz kümmern.

Gruß Damdam


----------



## riser (15. April 2005)

@ Damdam

Ich werde mich wohl auch beim Allersheimer Mountainbike-Cup anmelden.
Allerdings bin ich am überlegen, ob ich mich nicht auf die 53km-Distanz vorbereite. Kyffhäuser Berglauf waren 42,5km und mit einem bißchen Vorbereitung sind bestimmt auch 53km drin. Auch wenn es nur ein mitfahren wird und nicht die Hatz ums Podest.


----------



## dinosaur (15. April 2005)

@ Damdam:
Das ist die gerechte Strafe für solche, die heimlich alleine trainieren! Hast wahrscheinlich arme Rennradler auf dem Deich gejagt bis die Kette glühte?  
Mit meinen Kurbelrädern sieht es leider aber auch noch nicht besser aus; hab zwar jetzt eine neue Kurbelgarnitur, aber das Einbauwerkzeug war nicht lieferbar  
Muss ich wohl RR oder Tandem(  ) fahren am Wochenende; vielleicht schraubt mir ja mein Lieblingsfahrradhändler die Lagerschalen in den Rahmen?
Bis bald
dino


----------



## DAMDAM (15. April 2005)

@dinsaur Was brauchst Du denn für ein Werkzeug für dein Innenlager ? Für die diese Standardteile von Lagerschalen habe ich eigentlich alles da so weit ich weiß, dann müßtest du nicht bis zu deinem Favorisiertem Fahrradladen fahren sondern nur ein bißchen in Horn um die Ecke !

Gruß DamDam 

P.S. Was die Rennradfahrer angeht hast du recht aber das Wetter war heute doch auch einfach die Wucht in Tüten und wenn man nur einen Gang hat 46x13 dann muss man halt schnell fahren    

P.P.S. Kannst ja mal ins Forum schreiben wenn du nur diesen Aufsatz brauchst um die Lagerschalen ein zu bauen bin Morgenvormittag so bis ca. 10:30 Uhr da und am Nachmittag wieder auf der Jagd   ! Ich will ja beim Marathon nicht ganz hinten landen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (15. April 2005)

@Damdam
Brauche so einTeil


----------



## biketoddi (15. April 2005)

Moin erstmal! Wenn du damit ein Shimano-Lager wechseln willst,
dann hab ich so´n Teil!


----------



## DAMDAM (16. April 2005)

@ Dinosaur 
sorry aber für die neuen habe ich leider kein tool zu hause !  

Gruß DamDam 

Schönes Wochenende noch an Alle in Bremen


----------



## lulan (16. April 2005)

moin leute,

bin neu hier im forum und es freut mich zu hören,
dass es in hb auch mtbler gibt. hat jemand eigentlich 
ne ahnung, wo's ein paar waldtouren (am besten mit plan) rund um bremen
zu finden gibt? bin gestern mal oxkings bremer-schweiz-tour gefahren
und fand sie schon recht gut. allerdings etwas zu weit weg für jeden tag   (hb-vahr). Danke im voraus 

lulan


----------



## dinosaur (16. April 2005)

Hallo lulan!
Herzlich willkommen im Bremer Thread! Bezüglich Fahrtmöglichkeiten schau doch mal in Nr 183 / 250 / 253 und 293 in diesem Thread. Da sind einige Möglichkeiten aufgeführt, zum Teil auch mit Karten. Mehr Spass macht es aber natürlich zusammen zu fahren 
Also- vielleicht auf der nächsten Tour?
dino


----------



## lulan (18. April 2005)

danke für die info dino,

ich glaub als nächstes ist mal der autobahntrail bei der uni dran.

p.s.: recht haste; also  vielleicht bis zur nächsten Tour

lulan


----------



## DAMDAM (20. April 2005)

Moin Moin 

Wie sieht es aus am Sonntag mit einer "kleinen" Tour ? 

@Dinosaur Wie sieht es aus mit einer Führung zum Wehyer Berg habe zwar nur das Große Blatt vorne aber ich hoffe, daß meine neue Kassette bis zum Wochenende da ist ! (Dann habe ich fast 9 Gänge wieder ! JUHU!)

P.S. Bin auch für alle anderen Tourenvorschläge offen !, also last uns ein bißchen Kilometer sammeln !


----------



## maxihb (20. April 2005)

Beim Sonntag Kilometerfressen wäre ich dann zum ersten Mal gerne mit dabei!!!

Aber ihr wollt doch nicht vor 14:00 Uhr anfangen mit dem "sinnlosen Quälen der Kurbel" (Zitat eines Kollegen)   

Habe vorher Nachtdienst, würde deswegen gerne erst gegen Nachmittag losgurken...


----------



## dinosaur (21. April 2005)

@Damdam: Kämpfe gerade mit einigen Viren in den oberen Atemwegen   und habe immer noch Antriebsprobleme (am Bike natürlich!)- bin deshalb am Sonntag wohl noch nicht wieder einsatzfähig   
bis demnächst
dino


----------



## DAMDAM (22. April 2005)

Schade, naja da kann man nichts machen  . Aber da die Wettervoraussichten Sonne und WARM sagen schlage ich vor, dass wir uns trotzdem am Sonntag am Haus am Walde treffen und den Autobahntrail mal wieder fahren   . 

Bin aber auch offen für andere Vorschläge   , hauptsache wir fahren am Sonntag!

@Dinosaur Ich bete auch schon seit Mittwoch zum Postmann, dass wenigstens die Kasette für hinten noch vor dem Wochenende kommt   !

@ Alle Also macht Vorschläge für die Zeit oder auch den Ort wo wir uns treffen sollten !

Einen Schönen Samstag mit viel Sonnenschein !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (22. April 2005)

Hi zusamm,

Sonntag 14:00 Uhr klingt gut. Da wäre ich auch dabei. Egal wo und wohin.

Bis denn dann,
juk


----------



## maxihb (23. April 2005)

Haus am Walde klingt gut... aber wo zur ***** ist das???

      

*ich bin sooooooo unwissend*


----------



## dinosaur (23. April 2005)

Hallo
Haus am Walde: liegt am Rand vom Stadtwald an der Kreuzung von Kuhgrabenweg und Wetterungsweg, ca 200 m vom Universum (Walfisch) entfernt.  
Mein Bike ist wieder gesund  , ich selbst leider nicht  
Wünsche euch viel Spass beim Touren!
dino


----------



## DAMDAM (23. April 2005)

Nabend also sehe ich das jetzt richtig, dass wir uns morgen um 14:00 Uhr am Haus am Walde treffen und dann den Autobahntrail fahren ?

Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei, auch wenn ich Morgen ein single speed fahren muß     mit heftigem Gang 46x12     

Bis Morgen dann !!


----------



## maxihb (24. April 2005)

Danke Dino...

ich hoffe nur, dass ich nachher rechtzeitig aus der Koje komme!!!

Soll ja richtig gutes Wetterchen werden...


----------



## juk (24. April 2005)

Ich werd um 14h beim Haus am Walde sein. 

Man sieht sich,
juk


----------



## juk (24. April 2005)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Dino...
> 
> ich hoffe nur, dass ich nachher rechtzeitig aus der Koje komme!!!
> 
> Soll ja richtig gutes Wetterchen werden...



Und - gut geschlafen?   
Welch eine Sünde bei optimalem Bikewetter zu schlafen!


----------



## maxihb (24. April 2005)

Grrrr..... ich hab`s verpennt....   

Man muß ja nu nachm Nachtdienst nu auch seinen Schlaf kriegen...

Hab mir dann heute Abend noch mal quasi zur Strafe    40 km Straße gegeben....

Wie war denn eure Tour heute???

Maxi


----------



## DAMDAM (25. April 2005)

Moin Moin

Komme gerade von Stadler ( mal wieder ) und bin jetzt stolzer Besitzer einer neuen XT-Kurbel Baujahr 2004    und habe auch noch 10 % Rabatt bekommen   . Ich liebe diesen Laden   !

Zu der Tour gestern : War echt super   und hat ne Menge Spaß gemacht, sind zuerst den Autobahntrail gefahren haben einen Abstecher in die Bremer Schweiz gemacht und sind über Ritterhude zurück zum Wümme Deich gefahren ( Korrigier mich wenn ich da was nicht richtig erzählt habe JUK , ich kenn mich ja noch nicht so gut aus hier in Bremen !) . Auf meinem Tacho standen dan als ich wieder zu Hause war knapp 60 Kilometer, hat am aber in den knapp 3 Stunden nicht richtig gemerkt     . Es war einfach herrliches Wetter . 

Ich hoffe in der nächsten Zeit werden wir eine etwas größere Gruppe werden ( @Oxking, Kiko, und andere ) !!

Gruß DamDam

P.S. Bin wenn alles klapp am Mittwoch+ Donnerstag, Samstag und Sonntag am biken also wenn wer Lust hat einfach melden !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (25. April 2005)

Stadler ist total klasse... ich habe bislang immer mindestens 10 % bekommen... und auf die Frage ob man im Fahrradverein ist immer brav mit "ja" geantwortet...

60 km hätten mir gestern auch gut getan...    

jetzt hab ich bloß 40 auf der Uhr...  mit 25er Schnitt und in 1:24h (ist das gut????)


----------



## juk (25. April 2005)

@DAMDAM Tourbeschreibung war schon richtig. Aber es wird Zeit, daß uns der Rinderteufel mal durch die Bremer Schweiz führt, ich kenne leider nur einen Bruchteil dort.    Ob die MTB-Saison für OxKing schon eröffnet ist?    

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## kiko (25. April 2005)

moin, moin,
bin gerade dabei meinen panzer wieder zu montieren. neue billiggabel (psylo is hin) und endlich nach langer suche das passende innenlager (73/121 sehr selten). muss morgen nur noch das steuerrohr kappen. probefahrt am mittwoch.
kleine runde damdam?
bis danno,
s.


----------



## DAMDAM (26. April 2005)

Moin
@kiko Mittwoch sieht gut aus habe aber bis 17:00 Uhr Uni    so ab 18:00 Uhr habe ich Zeit, wenn Wtter gut ist (und hoffentlich mein Ritzel den Weg in meinen Briefkasten findet !) könnten wir den AutobahnTrail noch mal schnell fahren !

Gruß DamDam


----------



## kiko (26. April 2005)

alles klar.
für ne kleine runde reichts ja.
ist 18 uhr haus am walde genehm?
hat sonst noch jemand lust?
gruss,s.


----------



## DAMDAM (26. April 2005)

Jup 

das hört sich gut an, aber wir sollten 17:45 Uhr sagen und höchstens bis 18:00 Uhr warten damit pünktlich loskommen !

@ alle ihr könnt könnt ruhig mitfahren es wird nur ne lockere Feierabendrunde !!

Gruß DamDam 

P.S. Wir suchen noch einen "Bremer" der mit uns ein Team in Hochsolling über die 25 Km bildet (ein perfekter Einsteigermarathon mit auch schon coolen Abfahrten )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (27. April 2005)

hi leute,
musste mich bei dem dreckwetter schon zwei mal umziehen.
bevor ich heute da alleine im regen stehe, wollte ich mal fragen ob unser treffen noch aktuell ist.
gruss,
s.


----------



## DAMDAM (27. April 2005)

Jup 

Ich werde um 18:00 Uhr vielleicht etwas später da sein, da ich gerade aus der Uni gekommen bin und noch kurz was futtern muss !

Gruß DamDam 

P.S. Die Sonne Scheint


----------



## kiko (27. April 2005)

bis gleich


----------



## OxKing (28. April 2005)

So... komm nun nach fast drei Wochen Internet-Sperre endlich wieder ins Netz.
Mann sollte doch mal wenigestens alle 2 Monate seine Rechnungen bezahlen. 

Mein Bike ist aber immer noch nicht wieder fit, denn ich komm vor lauter Arbeit zu nichts.
Mal sehen, vielleicht geh ich da morgen mal bei, 
da hab ich schon so um 12:00 Uhr schluss... (sonnst immer erst 18:00 Uhr  )

Bin jetzt auch schon 4 Wochen nicht mehr gefahren,
und war letztes Wochenende Krank. Hoffendlich bin ich nun nicht wieder
Leistungsmässig so derbe im Keller.


----------



## Grusel (29. April 2005)

Hallo,

war bisl länger weg aus Bremen  Mein Bike braucht paar neue Teile und ich frag mich wo ich denn nu kaufen soll, Cycle Force / Schredder und wie sie alle hießen gibt es ja nimma ;/
Lohnt sich der Stadler? irgendwelche alternativen? (hab mal bei nem Besuch nen BikeShop neben dem Woodies gesehen, aber auch wieder weg) brauch langsam Kurbel, Laufradsatz, Sattel und halt Verschleißteile Kassette, Kette etc neu. Klar kann ich im Inet bestellen, aber bei korrektem Preis unterstütz ich lieber "heimische" Shops

Danke schonmal


----------



## wanted man (29. April 2005)

Grusel schrieb:
			
		

> Cycle Force / Schredder und wie sie alle hießen gibt es ja nimma ;/
> Lohnt sich der Stadler?



na, da warste wirklich länger weg! die guten alten cycleforce ... 
mein ex-chefe hat bei der damaligen pleite deren lager aufgekauft, da haben wir noch jahre lang von gezehrt.

die allgemeine stadler/boc begeisterung hier im forum versteh ich nicht so ganz, handelt es sich dabei doch um so richtige fahrradsupermärkte für den massengeschmack. wenn du hingegen auf feinkost stehst, würde ich dir neustadtrad in der friedrich-ebert-str. empfehlen, der olli ist ein guter und macht auch anständige preise.
till


----------



## riser (29. April 2005)

Halli Hallo Hallöle!

@ Damdam:

Ich habe gesehen, dass du ihr immer noch nach einem Dritten für den Allersheimer MTB-Cup sucht. Wie ich schon mal geschrieben habe, habe ich mir dieses Rennen auch auf den Plan gestellt. Durch verletzungsbedingten Trainingsmangel würde ich meine große Klappe revidieren und von der 53km Strecke auch auf die 25km wechseln.
Auch wenn wir uns noch nicht perönlich kennen würde ich mich als dritter Mann anbieten, bevor ihr kein Team zusammen bekommt.
Wenn ich die Ausschreibung richtig verstanden habe, besteht ein Team aus mindestens 3 Leuten, so dass sich meine Freundin als 4. Teammitglied anbieten würde.


----------



## DAMDAM (30. April 2005)

Moin Moin

@dinosaur habe mich entschlossen heute nicht bei der Rennradtour mitzufahren    ich fahre da lieber ein bißchen MTB (soll keine Abwertung sein !), aber das ist dann nicht so weit ! WÜNSCHE euch trotzdem viel Spaß, das Wetter ist ja supi !  

@ ALLE Wie sieht es aus mit Biken am Wochenende habe Riser am Sonntag um 15:00 Uhr vorgeschlagen, werde dann auch am Haus am Walde sein, also kommt aus eurem Winterschalf und laßt uns ne ruhige Tour fahren !
(P.S. 15:00, damit die Partymacher auch eine realistische Chance haben aus dem Bett zufallen, auf dem Weg zum Treffpunkt noch was essen können um dann spätestens um 15:10 Uhr dort aufzuschlagen   ) 

Gruß DAMDAM


----------



## trekhb (30. April 2005)

Leider im Moment ohne Bike(gerade bei EBAY),aber ich hoffe,daß ich  bald von CANYON Bescheid bekomme,das mein neuer "Hengst" fertig ist.....werde dann mal mitradeln!Üprigens da ich eigentlich aus Thüringen komme und in der Nähe von Nordhausen ein Wochenendgrundstück habe(ab Mai dann auch Strom und Wasser),könnte mann da auch mal hin.Zelten währe kein Problem(eingezäunt)und Berge gibt es da auch.Fahrzeit mit PKW ca 3 Stunden...


----------



## OxKing (30. April 2005)

Hab meinem Bike nun nen neues  Innenlager und ne neue Kette verpasst.
Leider zickte es bei der Testfahrt ebend ziemlich rum, und ich weiss nicht wieso. 
Vielleicht ist schon alles ziemlich abgefahren und verträgt sich nun nicht mit
der neuen Kette.... Keine Ahnung, aber ich werd mal sehen ob ich das dann
morgen vormittag auf die reihe bekomme. Falls ich das hin kriege werde
ich wohl auch mal um 15:00 am Haus am Walde vorbeischauen.  
(Vielleicht auch falls nicht, dann fahr ich einfach aus trotz!
Ist doch mein Bike sein Problem wenn es nicht richtig läuft, und nicht meins.  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (1. Mai 2005)

@Oxking: Wahrscheinlich ist dein Bike auch von der schweren Kettenblattseuche befallen, die schon Damdams und meine Kettenblätter unlängst dahingerafft hat  - gute Besserung
dino


----------



## OxKing (1. Mai 2005)

Scheit wirklich die Kettenblattseuche zu sein,
auf jeden fall tritt es wohl nur beim mittleren Kettenblatt auf.
Werd auf jeden fall nachher mitfahren. Bis denn....


----------



## DAMDAM (1. Mai 2005)

Moin 

Geiles Wetter !     Bis nachher !

@riser Die Idee mit der Teamwertung verfolge ich auch weiterhin noch, da ab morgen 12:00 Uhr die Anmeldung freigeschaltet werden soll, sollten wir noch einen Teamnamen absprechen unter dem wir melden wollen !   

Ein Schönes Wochenende noch allen die heute nicht dabei sind   , ich hoffe ihr könnt das bei dem Wetter mit eurem Gewissen vereinbaren !!


----------



## OxKing (1. Mai 2005)

So, bin gerade wieder zuhause angekommen.... 
Hab zwischen Worpswede und Lilienthal nicht mehr gekonnt,
(hatte schon n paarmal schon fast nen Krampf im Oberschenkel)
und bin dann bis zur Borgfelder Straßenbahnlinie im Schneckentempo gefahren.
Bis dahin waren es dann knapp 65 Kilometer für mich, 
und ich hab dann 1 1/2 Stunden mit auf Bahnwarten und Bahnfahren verbracht.

Naja, war ne ganz schöne Quälerei, aber für die Abfahrt am Weyerberg hat sich das Gelohnt.


----------



## DAMDAM (1. Mai 2005)

Moin 

Die Tour war Klasse    ! besonders die Mischung war gut erst Autobahntrail bis zum Deich dann nach Worpswede oderso und noch ne coole Abfahrt und nen neues Gebiet kennengelernt was will man mehr an so einem schönem Sonntag ! 

Sorry das ich früher weg mußte    aber da die Straße zur Uni frei war habe ich nur knapp 20 min gebraucht ( 31 KMH Schnitt !!! ) 

Also ab morgen kann man sich in Hochsolling anmelden ! Maxihb das schaffst Du schon   !


----------



## maxihb (1. Mai 2005)

@ OxKing

Deswegen warst du mit mal verschwunden...

Ich bin mit 62 km auf der Uhr angekommen... hatte ein schönes Knöllchen am Audo    

War richtig anstrengend, aber hat tierisch Spaß gemacht... besonders erwähnt sei natürlich die geile Abfahrt!!!

Mittlerweile glaub ich schon fast selber, dass ich die 25 packe!!! *freu*

werde morgen noch ne kleine Tour mit Heimvorteil ziehen... bislang fühlen sich die Beine noch einigermaßen!!!!

Grüße


----------



## OxKing (2. Mai 2005)

Wiso ich? Du bist doch verschwunden, wurdest immer kleiner, bis du weg warst.


----------



## DAMDAM (2. Mai 2005)

Moin Moin 

Habe mich gerade für den Marathon in Hochsolling angemeldet über 25 Km als Teamnamen habe ich "Team Hobbybiker Bremen A" genommen, ich jeder ist mit der neutralen Bezeichnung einverstanden, dass A habe ich genommen falls wir zwei Teams zusammen bekommen !

@Riser, Maxihb und JUK wenn ihr mit dem Teamnamen nicht einverstanden seit kann man den auch noch ändern   .

@ Riser sag mal Bescheid od deine Freundin auch mitfährt, vielleicht kann ich meine auch noch überzeugen mitzufahren ! 

Gruß Christian Dammann


----------



## maxihb (2. Mai 2005)

@ OxKing

Nein, ich bin immer gleich groß geblieben    ich hab nach hinten geschaut und du warst hinter mir. Beim Nächsten nach hinten schauen wars du weg. 

@ DAMDAM

bin voll und ganz einverstanden... habe aber wohl keine Podestambitionen... nachdem ich gestern deine kleine Vostellung von "schnell" kennenlernen durfte!!

Leider kann ich Mittwoch wegen Spätdienst nicht mitfahren... freue mich aber schon aufs Wochenende!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riser (2. Mai 2005)

Hallöchen!

@ Damdam:

Mit dem Teamnamen kann ich mich auch anfreunden. Meine Freundin wird auf jeden Fall mitfahren, sofern nichts besonderes dazwischen kommt. Die Anmeldung werde ich fertig machen, sobald dass mit dem Teamnamen endgültig steht, da man den bei der Anmeldung mit angeben soll, zumindest soweit ich das Verfahren kenne.

Wäre Sonntag wohl gern mitgefahren, musste aber leider arbeiten. Habe ich die letzten Einträge richtig interpretiert, dass ihr für Mittwoch einen Ausritt plant. Wenn ja und der Beginn am Nachmittag liegt, dann würde ich mich euch gern anschließen.

Grüße Riser


----------



## juk (3. Mai 2005)

@Hobbybiker
Ich habe mich soeben auch für das Rennen angemeldet. Habe den vorgeschlagenen Teamnamen übernommen, da wohl niemand Einwände hatte.   

@alle
Eure Maitour scheint ja richtig geil gewesen zu sein. Schade, daß ich nicht dabei sein konnte. Aber wie heisst es so schön: Don't drink and drive!   Fährt jemand morgen abend ab 18h oder am Vatertag?

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## OxKing (3. Mai 2005)

Hmm... Vatertag würde gehen.
Solange du kein Anhänger mit Bier mitnehmen willst,
sondern ne Normale Tour machen willst, bin ich wohl dabei. 
Wir könnten ja villeicht mal richtung Garlstedt ein wenig in den Wald....
So ab 12 Uhr?!


----------



## DAMDAM (3. Mai 2005)

Moin Moin

@ Riser habe am Mittwoch leider bis 17:00 Uhr Uni    !

@ JUK Mittwoch 18:00 Uhr auf jeden Fall (egal wie Wetter ist !)

@ ALLE Wie schon gesagt sitzte heute (gleich 13:00 Uhr   ) Mittwoch 18:00 Uhr , Donnerstag auch auf jeden Fall weiß nur noch nicht wann ! und dann wieder am Sonntag ! (´Freitag+Samstag leider keine Zeit )

Gruß DamDam 

@ Dinosaur hast du einen Schlüsselaufsatz mit dem ich die Kassette hinten runterbekomme, ich kann meinen nicht finden ?


----------



## riser (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

Mittwoch Abend, ab 18:00h wäre für mich auch gut. Sagt nur Bescheid, wo der Treffpunkt ist.


----------



## DAMDAM (3. Mai 2005)

Moin

@Riser "Haus am Walde" die Wegbeschreibung dahin ist hier auch im Thread mußte mal blättern ( ist beim Universum )

Bis morgen !

Gruß DamDam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (3. Mai 2005)

@damdam: können uns um 20 uhr am schlachthof treffen und kassettenwechsel vor ort vornehmen.
s.


----------



## DAMDAM (3. Mai 2005)

Danke für das Angebot kiko, aber er hat sich gerade in meiner Regenjacke angefunden ( Habe gerade trainiert und mich gewundert was da in der Tasche war    und siehe da   , da war der Ausreißer    )

Bis morgen dann !

Gruß DamDam


----------



## kiko (3. Mai 2005)

in der regenjacke?????!!!!!!!


----------



## juk (3. Mai 2005)

@OxKing
Donnerstag Richtung Garlstedt klingt gut, obwohl ich keine Ahnung habe wo das liegt. Wo treffen wir uns?

@DamDam
Wenn's morgen zu feucht ist, kneife ich wahrscheinlich.

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## maxihb (4. Mai 2005)

@ juk

Garlstedt ist an der alten B6 in Richtung Bremerhaven.... schätzungsweise 15 bis 20 km außerhalb von Bremen.

Das alte Übungsgelände der Bundeswehr soll sich hervorragend zum Biken eignen...

Ich würd gerne Donnerstag mitfahren... muß aber leider wie so oft arbeiten. Wünsche euch aber viel Spaß. Und den werdet ihr bestimmt haben.

Grüße Maxi


----------



## juk (4. Mai 2005)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> @ juk
> Ich würd gerne Donnerstag mitfahren... muß aber leider wie so oft arbeiten. Wünsche euch aber viel Spaß. Und den werdet ihr bestimmt haben.
> 
> Grüße Maxi



Am Feiertag arbyten. Mein Beileid.


----------



## OxKing (4. Mai 2005)

Jau, Himmelfahrt arbeiten ist doof. 
Bist du in der Gastronomie oder so?
(Oder willst du einfach nur Saufen, und das ist ne faule Ausrede? *g*)

@Juk:
Was hälst du vom Oslebshauser Bahnhof um 12:00 Uhr als Trefpunkt?
(Um 11:48 Uhr sollte da auch ein Zug aus richtung Hauptbahnhof ankommen.)


----------



## juk (4. Mai 2005)

Oslebshauser Bahnhof, der liegt doch an unserem Autobahntrail, oder? Das liesse sich einrichten. Da fahr ich aber noch mit'm Bike hin, schliesslich soll am Ende des Tages eine lange Strecke hinter mir liegen. 

Hoffentlich sind nicht so viele angetrunkene Vatertagstourer unterwegs!

Bis denn dann,
Jürgen


----------



## maxihb (4. Mai 2005)

Nene... keine faule Ausrede!!!!     

Don`t drink and bike...


----------



## DAMDAM (4. Mai 2005)

moin 

@alle wer ist denn heute Abend alles dabei um 18:00 Uhr ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riser (4. Mai 2005)

@ Damdam:

Also ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei. Evtl. kommt meine Freundin auch mit.

Sag nur rechtzeitig Bescheid, wenn sich was ändert, da ich zu Hause schon um kurz nach 5 Uhr abrücken muss, um pünktlich am Treffpunkt zu sein.


----------



## DAMDAM (4. Mai 2005)

@ riser 

bin auf jeden Fall da !

Gruß DamDam


----------



## DAMDAM (6. Mai 2005)

Moin Moin 

Nach dem Training heute wollte ich mal fragen ob ? wann ? wer ? und wo?
ihr am Sonntag fahren wollt ? Ich dachte so an eine gemütliche 2 Std.Runde mal Richtung Worpswede.

Also dies ist ein Tourenaufruf schreibt Eure Meinungen !

Gruß Christian

P.S. @Oxking und JUK wie war denn Eure Vatertagstour ?


----------



## OxKing (6. Mai 2005)

Die war gut. 

Wir sind erst durch die Bremer Schweiz bis nach Garlstedt gefahren, 
dann dort ein wenig am rande des Bundeswehr Übungswaldes ein wenig
durch den Wald, und dann an ihm entlang richtung Heilshorn an der B6,
und dann in Garlstedt wieder in den Wald, und dann über Ritterhude nach hause.

Waren vom Bahnhof Oslebshausen aus etwa 53 Kilometer.
Hatte dann aber auch gereicht, wären wir mehr gefahren
hätte ich mich nur wieder nach hause quälen müssen.


----------



## maxihb (6. Mai 2005)

Ich würde Sonntag gerne noch mal die Abfahrt am Weyerberg machen... da würde sich eine Tour richtung Worpswede natürlich für eignen....


----------



## juk (6. Mai 2005)

Ja, das war ne feine Vatertagstour. Hatte am Ende 69km runter. Was war ich danach schön kaputt!   
Für Sonntag sind Schauer und Gewitter voraus gesagt. Wie uncool. Falls die Wetterfrösche irren und ich wieder in Bremen sein sollte, bin ich dabei. 

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## FORT_man (6. Mai 2005)

Hi,

ich bin der Neue hier: vor ein paar Tagen haben mich ein paar Jungs am Osterdeich angehalten, nach meinem Bike gefragt und mir von diesem thread erzählt:
Wo fahrt ihr immer so rum? Ich würde auch mal gerne mitkommen 

Gruß aus der Neustadt

Martin


----------



## kiko (6. Mai 2005)

moin und herzlich wilkommen, fort man!
waren ja nu schon viel unterwegs.
fang -wie in jedem guten buch -doch einfach bei seite 1 an.
bis die tage, s.


----------



## OxKing (7. Mai 2005)

Ich werd morgen nicht mitkommen. Der Regen heute hat mir gereicht,
und ich will lieber mal nen kompletten Sonntag lang faulenzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (8. Mai 2005)

Moin 

Bin gerade aus dem Bett gefallen ( und falle gleich wieder zurück ), wollte nur mal fragen wer jetzt heute mitfahren will alles ? 

Bin um 15:00 Uhr beim Haus am Walde und möchte mich so ca. 2-3 Stunden bewegen   , wenn es regnet auch weniger !

Bis dann 

Christian 

P.S. wer cool wenn jemand mitkommt der sich beim Weyerberg auskennt !


----------



## dinosaur (8. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
 Wetter sieht so aus wie Gestern, als es vormittags trocken war und dann ab 14°° wo ich unterwegs war, hat es nur noch geschifft, dass mir das Wasser in den Schuhen stand (Wasser hatte übrigens 8°C) 
Deshalb fahr ich jetzt lieber ne kleine Runde Rennrad  
Bis die Tage
dino


----------



## DAMDAM (8. Mai 2005)

Moin Moin

War heute alleine unterwegs, war ja keiner um 15:00 Uhr am Haus am Walde. Kann das aber auch niemandem übel nehmen das Wetter war echt nicht die Wucht n Tüten, naja wenigstens bin ich von oben nicht nass geworden   und auch 50 Kilometer Grundlagentraining gehen irgendwann vorbei   . Hoffe das Mittwoch mehr Leute sich aufraffen können    ! 

Ansonsten noch ein schönes Restwochenende !

Gruß Christian


----------



## wanted man (8. Mai 2005)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe das Mittwoch mehr Leute sich aufraffen können



wir das mittwochs jetzt was regelmäßiges? mit fester zeit und ort?
till


----------



## DAMDAM (9. Mai 2005)

Moin Moin 

@Wanted man wir haben es zumindest versucht einen festen Termin werden zu lassen ( die letzten 2 Wochen waren immer Leute um 18:00 Uhr am Haus am Walde) und auch diese Woche denke ich werde zumindest ich auf jeden Fall da sein !

Gruß Christian 

P.S. "Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter es gibt nur schlechte Kleidung !" ( Spruch von meinem ehemaligen Rudertrainer, damals habe ich ihm nicht geglaubt heute weiß ich das er Recht hatte!)


----------



## juk (9. Mai 2005)

Hi,

ich denke mal Mittwoch bin ich auch wieder dabei. Wetter wird auch besser.   

Bis denn dann,
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OxKing (10. Mai 2005)

Bin wohl morgen abend auch mit dabei.
Soll ja abens auch gutes Wetter geben. *aufholzklopf*


----------



## wanted man (11. Mai 2005)

wenn´s nicht schüttet komm ich auch! wo fahren wir denn hin?
till


----------



## DAMDAM (11. Mai 2005)

Bin heute auch wieder mit dabei. Komme wahrscheinlich etwas später (18:10 Uhr ) da ich noch in der Uni was erledigen muss ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## juk (11. Mai 2005)

18:10 Uhr klingt für mich auch etwas freundlicher. Muss ich mich nicht so beeilen.

Man sieht sich,
Jürgen


----------



## DAMDAM (14. Mai 2005)

Wie sieht es am Montag aus mit biken ? 

Gruß DamDam 

@Maxihb Wie sieht es aus bist du in Hochsolling auch mit dabei ?


----------



## juk (14. Mai 2005)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es am Montag aus mit biken ?



Hm, mal sehen.

Rollt morgen jemand? Laut Wetter Online ist morgen besseres Wetter.   

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## maxihb (15. Mai 2005)

Montag bin ich ganz evtl. mit dabei...

@ Damdam

sag mir doch mal bitte die Internetadresse zum Anmelden...
ich will mir die Einsteigerstrecke ganz unbedingt geben!!!!


----------



## juk (15. Mai 2005)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> sag mir doch mal bitte die Internetadresse zum Anmelden...
> ich will mir die Einsteigerstrecke ganz unbedingt geben!!!!



Guckst Du hier: http://www.mountainbike-cup.de/


----------



## DAMDAM (15. Mai 2005)

Wie sieht es nun aus  mit Morgen ? Muss nen bißchen Grundlage machen, also gemütliches Tempo ! Hoffe ich !

@ Maxihb biste auch mal wieder dabei ?

@ FORT_MAN wäre doch ideal für ne Einsteigertour ! 

Gruß DamDam


----------



## FORT_man (15. Mai 2005)

Prima Idee 

wann und wo treffen?

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riser (16. Mai 2005)

Hallöchen!

Ich habe mich jetzt zusammen mit meiner Freundin auch für den Allersheimer Mountainbike-Cup angemeldet.

@ Damdam:
    Ich habe deinen vorgeschlagenen Teamnamen angegeben.


----------



## juk (16. Mai 2005)

@riser
Willkommen im Team!   

@FORT_man & Damdam
Für heute nachmittag ist Regen vorausgesagt.   Schafft ihr's um 12h oder 13h am Haus am Walde?

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## DAMDAM (16. Mai 2005)

Moin Moin 

@ JUK also ich schaffe es frühstens um 14:30 Uhr beim Haus am Walde zu sein.    ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## juk (16. Mai 2005)

Das ist mir zu spät. Ich fahre gleich ne kleine Runde, solang's noch trocken ist. Für Regen habe ich nicht die richtigen Klamotten. Wenn's um 14:30 noch trocken ist, schau ich vielleicht (!) auf dem Rückweg am Treffpunkt vorbei.


----------



## FORT_man (16. Mai 2005)

13:00 ist ok, da bin ich dabei


----------



## juk (16. Mai 2005)

FORT_man schrieb:
			
		

> 13:00 ist ok, da bin ich dabei



Jetzt wär ich fast schon weg gewesen. Aber gut, 13h, Haus am Walde. Bis dann.
Jürgen


----------



## DAMDAM (16. Mai 2005)

Moin 

Schaffe das auch bis gleich !

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (16. Mai 2005)

Moin Moin!!!

Also erst mal hab ich mich grade für Hochsolling angemeldet. Teamname habe ich von Damdam übernommen.

Heute wars etwas schlecht mitm mit biken... hab n ziemlich angeratschtes Knie und mach mal 3 Tage Pause     

Das kommt dann davon, dass man zwar auf dem Bike durch den Wald fahren kann aber nicht mit Bikeschuhen vernunftig die Treppe runterrennen kann...


----------



## OxKing (16. Mai 2005)

Hab das heute erst zu spät gelesen,
und konnte deswegen nicht mehr mitfahren.

Statt dessen habe ich die Rosenschere und meinen Hund eingepackt,
und hab dem "Eingang" vom grambker Autobahntrail mal einen Besuch abgestattet.
Leider war nachher auf dem Trail ein Ast stärker als meine Gartenschere,
und so hatt sie den Ausflug leider nicht überlebt. 
Dafür ist der "Eingang" berg hoch nun wohl hoffendlich wieder fahrbar....
Hab dann auch noch ein zwei Äste und kleine Baumstämme aus dem weg gerollt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (16. Mai 2005)

@ Oxking

Dann sollten wir den doch gleich mal Donnerstag antesten, oder???

Sonst gibt`s ja immer die Mittwochsrunde, aber da bin ich bei Mario Barth im Pier 2 und trainiere meine Lachmuskeln....

Wer hätte den Donnerstag Zeit und Lust???

Laut wetter.de 17° Höchsttemperatur, 19 km/h wind und 35 % Regenwahrscheinlichkeit!!!!


----------



## dinosaur (16. Mai 2005)

@Oxking:
Der Hund hat das ganze hoffentlich ohne Schaden Überstanden?  
Donnerstag klingt gut  
Ich bin dann heute doch RR gefahren, weil mir 14:30 zu spät war; das es dann doch 13:00 Uhr war hab ich erst hinterher gesehen.   
Ciao
dino


----------



## OxKing (16. Mai 2005)

Dem Hund gehts gut.
Der hat für euch auf dem Trail sogar ein Geschenk da gelassen. 
Naja, eigentlich n Stück daneben.
Der ist ja wohl erzogen, und macht nur neben die Wege.
Also immer schön auf den Wegen bleiben. *g*


----------



## maxihb (16. Mai 2005)

Also lieber die Reifen auf dem Weg und die Füße auf den Pedalen lassen... sonst hat man jetzt die Auswahl zwischen Hundesch... und Brennesseln    

@ Dino

ich hoffe mal du hast Ortskentnisse, oder??? Bin die Autobahnrunde erst einmal gefahren... und ich glaube nicht, dass ich alles wiederfinde.... 

Wann passt es zeitlich??? Mir ists gleich, ich hab frei *jipiiie*


----------



## dinosaur (16. Mai 2005)

Mir würde Donnerstag 18:00 Uhr passen  
Wir können ja aber noch ein wenig abwarten, ob noch weitere Meldungen kommen.   
dino


----------



## OxKing (17. Mai 2005)

Wenn das Wetter passt bin ich wohl dabei......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BBK (17. Mai 2005)

servus leudde
kom mauch aus bremen und wollt mal ne frage in die runde werfen und zwar welcher ist der beste fahrrad dealer in bremen? bester service? bestes preis/leistungsverhältnis. Hab nämlich Probleme mit meinem "billig" fully


----------



## DAMDAM (17. Mai 2005)

Moin Moin 

bin im Moment ziemlich platt vom Training     und auch noch ein bißchen erkältet ( Ruhepuls geht im Moment einfach nicht runter ! ), aber wenn am Mittwoch und Donnerstag gefahren wird bin ich denke ich schon dabei ! 

Bis dann 

Christian


----------



## OxKing (17. Mai 2005)

@BKK:

Schau mal ein paar Seiten zurück, 
da stand irgendwo nen Tip zum thema Bikeladen.....
Ich kenn hier nur Dutschke, den kann ich nur für Omas Hollandrad empfelen,
und Stadler und BOC, bei denen ich öfter mal Kleinteile und Bekleidung kaufe.
Zum Thema reperaturen kann ich nichts sagen, mein bike ist "Home made".


----------



## iwp (17. Mai 2005)

@BKK:

Hallo ich bin neu hier, habe mir gerade bei   Neustadtrad   eine Hardtail mit Voodoo - Rahmen aufbauen lassen und bin extrem zufrieden. 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## dinosaur (17. Mai 2005)

@ BKK:
Herzlich willkommen im Bremer Forum!
Wie Oxking schon sagte, kann man bei Stadler und BOC relativ günstig Ersatzteile bekommen; nach meinem Eindruck kriegt man Beratung eher bei Stadler als bei BOC; natürlich ist es aber am besten, einen guten Draht zu seinem Bikehändler vor Ort zu haben  ; gute Aussagen habe ich bisher über NEUSTADTRAD am Leibnitzplatz gehört; persönlich habe ich gute Erfahrung mit H.P.JAGST in Tenever  
Ciao 
dino 

p.s.
@iwp:
Natürlich auch für dich ein Willkommensgruß!


----------



## juk (17. Mai 2005)

Wer ist Mittwoch um 18h (oder kurz nach) am Haus am Walde? Ob ich Donnerstag kann, weiß ich noch nicht.

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## OxKing (18. Mai 2005)

Hmm mal sehen... Vor Starwars nochmal ne kleine Runde auf dem Bike.... vielleicht.
Mal schauen wie das Wetter ausschaut.
Melde mich dann falls ich komme hier nochmal gegen 17:00 Uhr.


----------



## DAMDAM (18. Mai 2005)

Moin Moin 

Hoffen wir mal dass das Wetter hält und wir heute nicht nass werden von oben !     Bin auch schon wieder fast gesund !   

Also sollte heute keiner mehr irgendwelche Regentänze machen wie schon die ganze Woche       , dann klappt es heute Abend auch mit dem Biken ! 

Bin wie immer dabei ! Also bis heute Abend !

Gruß Christian


----------



## wanted man (18. Mai 2005)

bin noch auf arbeit komm aber auch gleich!!


----------



## OxKing (18. Mai 2005)

*MELD!*

Ok, ich komm auch gleich mit.... Bis denn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo
fährt denn morgen (Donnerstag) um 18°° noch jemand mit, oder sind jetzt alle ganz erschöpft?  
Ciao
dino


----------



## maxihb (19. Mai 2005)

Also da ich ja genug Zeit hatte mich auszuruhen heute bin ich auf jeden Fall morgen um 18:00 am Haus am Walde...


----------



## OxKing (19. Mai 2005)

Da ich mir heute mal wieder nen Krampf / Zerrung / Was weiss ich was,
geholt habe, werde ich morgen leider nicht fahren (können).
Ich kann gerade so laufen; Biken macht so keinen Spaß, 
und ich würde sowieso nur langsam fahren können.

Sorry, aber dann wohl erst nächsten Mittwoch wieder......


----------



## DAMDAM (19. Mai 2005)

Moin Moin 

Weiß es noch nicht so genau ob ich heute erscheine , habe heute genauso wie Mittwoch bis 17:00 Uhr Uni( und sitzte da zur Zeit auch gerade im Hörsaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal !). Würde mit fahren, wenn wir heute mal ein bißchen schneller fahren und weniger Pausen machen als sonst    .

Hätte nämlich höchstens so 1,5 Stunden Zeit. 

Gruß Christian

P.S. Das Wetter sieht zur Zeit ja sehr gut aus !


----------



## juk (19. Mai 2005)

dinosaur schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> fährt denn morgen (Donnerstag) um 18°° noch jemand mit, oder sind jetzt alle ganz erschöpft?
> Ciao
> dino



Sind wir Männer, oder sind wir Mäuse?


----------



## maxihb (19. Mai 2005)

Was bitte sind Pausen???    

Ich werde auf jeden Fall nachher die deutsche Bahn AG in Anspruch nehmen und dann pünktlich um 18:00 da sein... sagt mal, hat einer ne Ahnung ob und wie Bikes in nem Nahverkehrszug mitzunehmen sind???


----------



## juk (19. Mai 2005)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> Was bitte sind Pausen???
> 
> Ich werde auf jeden Fall nachher die deutsche Bahn AG in Anspruch nehmen und dann pünktlich um 18:00 da sein... sagt mal, hat einer ne Ahnung ob und wie Bikes in nem Nahverkehrszug mitzunehmen sind???



Normalerweise gibt's spezielle Fahrradabteile.


----------



## DAMDAM (20. Mai 2005)

moin moin 

Wann wollen wir uns denn nun morgen Treffen ? Mein Vorschlag wäre so um 14:00 Uhr .

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (21. Mai 2005)

14:00 ist mir etwas zu früh... gehe jetzt gleich in meinen verdienten Nachtdienstschlaf über und denke nicht, dass ich vor 15:00 wieder aufwache!!! (hab ja heute Abend gleich den nächsten :-( )   

Ich schau mal ins Netz wenn ich wach bin, dann kann ich etwas konkretere Zeitangaben machen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (21. Mai 2005)

@ maxihb 

bei mir ist es gestern auch verdammmt spät geworden, so daß ich jetz 17:00 Uhr Vorschlage ! 

Gruß Cristian


----------



## juk (21. Mai 2005)

17h ist für einen Samstag zwar etwas spät, aber ich bin dabei.


----------



## kiko (21. Mai 2005)

moin leute,
brauche dringenst einen hakenschlüssel für sh innenlager. nach umrüstung vom vierkant habe ich noch nicht das passende werkzeug. zu den normalen öffnungszeiten komm ich auch in kein geschäft. hiiilfe!!!
grüsse, s.


----------



## BBK (21. Mai 2005)

na ich hoff ihr kriegt kei nregen ab sieht aber im mom ziemlich so aus


----------



## maxihb (21. Mai 2005)

Moin Moin...

ich hab doch heute den Defektteufel an den Hacken....

Bin etwas hektisch richtung Bahnhof gefahren (hab etwas zu lange gepennt)    und hol mir nen platten am Hinterrad...   

somit Zug verpasst und mußte heute leider alleine meine 43 km abspulen....


----------



## DAMDAM (21. Mai 2005)

Moin Moin oder Nabend !

Erstmal vorweg wir ( JUK und ich ) sind von oben trocken geblieben ( haben aber geschwitzt wie hulle   ). Wir haben uns heute kurzer Hand entschlossen mal nicht den Autobahntrail zu fahren sondern uns auf nach Worpswede zu machen, auf die Suche nach ein Paar Hügeln mit Anstiegen und ABFAHRTEN und sowas     nach ner guten halben Stunde einrollen und 15 KM später haben wir dann tatsächlich nen fast schon Berg gefunden ! Haben ein paar Runden gedreht, festgestellt das auch solche kleinen Anstiege, wenn man probiert sie schnell zu fahren irgendwann anfangen in den Beinen weh zutun und sind dann wieder locker nach Hause gerollt ! 

Alles in alllem eine nette kleine Tour von ca. 48 Km !

Gruß Christian 

@ Maxihb schade das mit dem Platten ! Aber du darfst da auch nicht am Material sparen    oder besser immer gucken ob der Luftdruck stimmt !

@ alle Diese Tour ist auch für Mittwochs bzw. Donnerstags sehr zu empfehle. Und nochmal der Aufruf, da hier anscheinend viele den Thread lesen (BBK) traut euch doch und kommt auch mal zu den Treffen ! Denn in der Gruppe zu biken macht nicht nur mehr Spaß, sondern ihr lernt auch insbesondere als Anfänger viel schneller ! Außerdem gilt fast immer das Motto " Der Langsamste bestimmt das Tempo !" 

@ Juk Ebay paßte gerade so noch !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BBK (21. Mai 2005)

hm schon nur müsste erstmal mein bike in ordnung sein und ich denk sollt ERSTMAL allein bisschn radeln denn bin letztens mitn kumpl (der hatn dickes cannondale) von Horn über Nedderland bis zur Ritterhuder Heerstr. gefahrne mein Gott mir tat mein hintern 2 tage lang weh (und ich hab auch nur son billig fully) 
Wenn das alles endlich mal funzt denn schliess ich mich liebend gern eurer gruppe an ;=) komm übrigens ausser Vahr-Nord.


----------



## FORT_man (21. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

was ist mit Sonntag? Treffen am Haus am Walde? Fahren? Ich weiß allerdings nicht, wie das Wetter so wird 

Gruß Martin


----------



## maxihb (22. Mai 2005)

@ damdam

also am Material wird nicht gespart!!! Hab sogar den Schlauch in Rekordgeschwindigkeit gewechselt bekommen... aber wie gesagt, zeitlich war das soooo eng geplant, dass der Schlauch nicht hätte kaputt gehen dürfen... so war ich quasi zweiter Sieger und durfte ganz alleine meine Runden drehen...    

Heute kann ich leider nicht mitfahren, da ich nach dem F1 Rennen zu einem netten Familienkaffeekränzchen geschleppt werde....    

Hoffe doch mal, dass ich heut abend zumindest mein kleines lockeres Ausfahrründchen schaffe.... damit die dicken Torten nicht mein Hochsolling-Training gefährden....

Habt ihr denn auch unsere Weyerberg-Abfahrt vom letzten mal mitgenommen.... die fand ich rrrrrrrrichtig super!!!


----------



## juk (22. Mai 2005)

@FORT_man
14h? Haus am Walde? Müsste eigentlich noch ne kleine Runde rollen heute.

@Maxihb
Wenn wir die selbe Abfahrt meinen, ja! War schon geil!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## DAMDAM (22. Mai 2005)

Moin Moin 

Bin heute leider nicht dabei       , muss heute nochmal nen bißchen für ne Klausur, die ich morgen nochmal schreiben darf lernen !

Viel Spaß allen die fahren, dass Wetter scheint ja sper zu sein !

Gruß Christian


----------



## OxKing (22. Mai 2005)

Also ich bin gerade hin und her gerissen.....

Eigendlich wollte ich heute wieder die neuen Hörspielfolgen
von Otherland auf HR2 hören, die nun nach 2-3 Monaten Pause endlich weiter gehen.

Aber im Moment sieht das hier nach so geilen Wetter aus,
das ich dann wohl doch lieber biken möchte.

Andersrum sagt wetter online für heute nachmittag wieder mistwetter an. 

Hmmmm......


----------



## OxKing (22. Mai 2005)

Ach, egal ich bin um 14:00 Uhr (oder wie immer etwas später  ) auch am Haus am Walde. 
Falls es doch regnen sollte, hab ich ja immernoch ne Regenjacke mit.
Allerdings sieht das Regenradar im moment noch ziemlich positiv aus.

So, nun wird es aber wieder ein wenig eng mit der Zeit.... bis nachher......


----------



## OxKing (22. Mai 2005)

Mann war das ne Tour.... Habs erst um 13:50 Uhr aus dem Keller geschaft,
und dann wie der (Rinder)Teufel richtung Haus am Walde....
Hatte mir nur schnell Wanted Mans Diät Apfel Cornyriegel reingehauen, 
und noch schnell mit ner Magnesium Tablette runtergespühlt, sonnst heute noch nichts gegessen.
Als ich dann um 14:11 Uhr am Haus am Walde war,
waren da nur Inlineskater an der brücke. 

Naja, wenn die den Autobahntrail langfahren kriege ich die vielleicht noch ein.
Ich also hinterher, aber immer die Straßen lang, um schneller zu sein....
Als ich dann nachher auf dem Weg nach dem Baggersee am Maschienenfleet langefahren bin
sah ich auf einmal nen Mountainbiker auf die Brücke zu rasen....
Ich also stoff gegeben, um ihn noch einzuhohlen.
Naja, guter Plan, nur das der nicht näher kam, und ich immer kaputter wurde.  
Auf dem "Sackgassen Berg" hab ich JUK dann endlich eingehohlt,
und wir sind nachher hinterm Burger Golfplatz lang, dann übers Sperrwerk,
auf die BMX Bahn, und dann noch etwas beim Knoopspark langgegurkt.

Nach 2 Std. waren dann 45 KM auf meinem Tacho.
War alles in allem ne nette Tour (zumindest als ich Juk eingeholht hatte.  )


----------



## FORT_man (23. Mai 2005)

Ich war am Sonntag schon um 13:00 am Haus am Walde, bin dann den Autobahntrail gefahren (kenne ich ja jetzt schon ganz gut), habe im Wald an der A27 nach der Steigung einen Baum weggeräumt..
Dann weiter: Oslebshausen rechts ab nach Vegesack, mit der Fähre über die Weser an meiner alten Arbeitstelle, der Werft A+R,  vorbei.
Dann über Deichhausen, Altenesch und den Deich zurück in die Neustadt.
War ordentlich lang, ich war nach 4 h wieder zurück.
Am Mittwoch werde ich mit meinen neuen Kollegen aus der Firma biken, allerdings mit Hollandrad 
Läuft am Donnerstag was?

Gruß  Martin


----------



## maxihb (24. Mai 2005)

Moin Moin...

hat Freitag jemand Lust mich beim Auskunfschaften von nem neuen Trail zu begleiten???

Der Trail liegt an der alten B6 in Höhe der alten Bahnlinie nach dem Abzweg in Richtung OHZ...

Ich hatte so an die 16:00 an der Bahnlinie gedacht... mag wer mitkommen???

Der Abweig liegt ca. 15 km von der Landesgrenze HB weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (24. Mai 2005)

@Maxi
Gute Idee. Aber ob ich da hin finde, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Kannst Du eine kurze Wegbeschreibung geben? Vom Ortseingang Ritterhude (Hamme-Brücke) aus.

@Fort_man
Donnerstag würde ich frühestens ab 19h ne kleine Runde drehen, wahrscheinlich eher 'n bissl später.


----------



## OxKing (24. Mai 2005)

Hmm ich bin da gerade in nem anderen Thread am Planen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=167615

Leider habe ich beim Tippen zu lange gebraucht, 
und maxihb hat mich beim posten überholt.

Ich wäre dafür am Samstag eine Tour dahin zu machen.
Könnten wir uns auch in Oslebs am Bahnhof treffen.
(Bekannt vom Autobahn trail, da wo die Graffitti Wände und die dicken Pfützen sind,
nur ebend auf der anderen Seite vom Bahndamm. *g*)


----------



## juk (24. Mai 2005)

Samstag wäre mir auch recht. Werde wohl eh beide Tage rollen wollen.  
BTW: Steht die Mittwoch-Runde (Haus am Walde, 18h)?


----------



## OxKing (24. Mai 2005)

Von mir aus....

Wollen wir zur abwechslung mal nicht den Autobahntrail nehmen, 
sondern mal zum Weyerberg?


----------



## juk (24. Mai 2005)

Dafür!


----------



## OxKing (24. Mai 2005)

Dann bis um 18:00 Uhr.


----------



## maxihb (24. Mai 2005)

@ Oxking

Also wegen Samstag... ich fahr dann bei euch mit!!!
Muß ich nur eben mit meiner Regierung aushandeln, denke aber das geht klar


----------



## OxKing (25. Mai 2005)

Ok, dann nurnoch abwarten was Fissla sagt,
und dann können wir uns auf eine gemeinsamme Uhrzeit einigen.
(Wenn du mit dem Zug kommst, müssen wir mal schauen wann der immer ankommt.)

EDIT: 

Um 13:16 Uhr würde der Zug wohl in Bremen-Burg sein.
Wenn du den nehmen würdest, könnte ich mich mit JUK und anderen
um 13:00 Uhr am Oslebshauser Bahnhof treffen, und dich dann anschliessend abholen.
Dann wären wir so um 13:30 Uhr in Ihlpohl am Treffpunkt Apollon.


----------



## OxKing (25. Mai 2005)

Für alle die Samstag (hoffendlich Samstag) mit nach Garlstedt wollen, 
lasst das dann mal ausschliesslich in dem Thread von Fissla besprechen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=167615

Da gibt es nämlich noch einige Terminquerälen die erst noch geklärt werden müssen.
Und das ist in einem Thread schon schwer sich zu einigen.

Deswegen: Wer mit will, dort rein schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riser (25. Mai 2005)

Hallöchen!

Dreht heute jemand noch eine Runde? So etwa ab 18:00h, 18:30h!


Gruß Riser


----------



## OxKing (25. Mai 2005)

Ja, 18:00 Uhr am Haus am Walde, 
und dann gehts richtung Weyerberg. 

Vielleicht mal die ganze Seite durchlasen, ist oben verabredet worden.


----------



## riser (25. Mai 2005)

@ Oxking:

Dann werde ich mich mal auf die Socken machen, um pünktlich da sein zu können.
Eigentlich müsste ich dich ja dann an deinem Fahrrad erkennen.

Bis gleich!


----------



## juk (25. Mai 2005)

riser schrieb:
			
		

> @ Oxking:
> Eigentlich müsste ich dich ja dann an deinem Fahrrad erkennen.



Und am hochroten Kopf!   

SCNR,
Jürgen


----------



## OxKing (25. Mai 2005)

Na warte, für diese Gemeinheit stelle ich nachher die Bilder von dir hier rein. 

Edit: So, das hast du nun davon!

Juk und Riser beim Uphill....

Leider waren sie viel zu schnell für die miesen Lichtverhältnisse.


----------



## OxKing (26. Mai 2005)

Ülf... Mann das war ja nen geiler Tach heute.
Musste bei sonem Wetter auch unbedingt aus Bike.
Gestern Abend war es ja schon geil bei der Tour auf den Wyerberg.
Ich bin da insgesammt 65 KM gefahren, und heute schon wieder.
Und das bei dem Wetter. 
Dabei hab ich gelernt: Verlass dich nie auf Radkarten des ADFC!
Die sind zwar sonnst sehr gut, aber im Wald absolut unbrauchbar!  
Naja, plötzlich stand ich im Übungsdorf der Bundeswehr. 
Wie und warum?! Keine Ahnung. Naja, irgendwie hab ich da ja wieder raus gefunden. 

Aber ich hab heute ne tolle Technik endeckt.
Da ich meine Karte im Rucksack habe, und da so sehr schlecht ran komme, 
hab ich diese gebietsweise Fotografiert, und brauchte so nur meine Digicam
aus der Tasche (an der seite des Bauchgurtes des Rucksacks befestigt) holen.
Da konnte ich dann rein und raus zoomen etc, und so war das echt gut.
Naja, bis auf das auf der Karte nur jeder 3. Waldweg eingezeichnet war, aber dafür kann die Kamera ja nichts. 

Naja, morgen mach ich erstmal Pause. Damit ich Samstag dann wieder fitt bin. 
(Übrigens soll es Samstag über 30 Grad warm werden!   Also ordendlich zu trinken einpacken!)

Ps.
Heute herrschte in Oslebshausen übrigens der Ausnahmezustand.
Grund: Mediamarkt Eröffnung im Sander Center.
Lauter Pollizisten, Parkplatzeinweiser, Security mit Schlagstöcken etc.
Die haben soger nen Shuttleservice vom Spacepark zum Mediamarkt eingerichet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OxKing (28. Mai 2005)

Ok, wir fahren morgen (Sonntag) richtung Norden.
Treffen 14:00 Uhr Oslebshauser Bahnhof,
oder 14:30 Uhr in Ihlpohl beim Griechen Apollon (gegenüber vom Arena).

Nur falls das jemand noch nicht mitbekommen hat
(wurde in nem anderen Thema besprochen. Siehe oben.),
und morgen vielleicht trotzdem mit Biken will.


----------



## DAMDAM (29. Mai 2005)

Moin Moin 

@Oxking
Danke für die Fotos und die Teilweise Tourenführung 

@ Alle 
Meiner Meinung nach war das eine sehr coole Tour heute, die umbedingt wiederholt werden sollte ! Mal sehen wie sich das mit Hochsolling vereinbaren läßt !   

Schlage jetzt erstmal wieder Mittwoch "Haus am Walde " 18:00 Uhr "Weyerberg Tour" vor !, da ich heute gemerkt habe, dass es im Moment nicht so läuft ( Kraft ist nicht mehr so da!     )

Gruß Christian 

@Oxking und JUK 
Seid ihr noch gut nach Hause gekommen ?


----------



## juk (29. Mai 2005)

Ich bin in der Tat gut angekommen. Hab leider nicht mehr die 80km voll gekriegt, aber 78km reichten auch völlig. Wat bin ich platt!

Sind die Fotos schon online?

Mittwoch bin auch dabei, wenn's Wetter mitspielt. Wir sollten aber noch an die Tour in den Harz denken. Schließlich haben wir ja jemanden der sich da auskennt. Sicher auch ein gutes Training für den 3.7.

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## OxKing (29. Mai 2005)

Also ich bin nach insgesammt 60 KM heile angekommen. 
Wie es mit Juk aussieht weiß ich nicht,
der kam ja heute bestimmt noch auf 80 KM. 
(@Juk, hoffe du kannst noch sitzen. *g* )

Ja, Fotos sind jetzt oben,
und nun auch in einem eigenen Album.
Ist ne ganz schöne fummelei das hinzubekommen. 
Naja, nach über ner Stunde hat das dann ja geklappt. 

@Wanted man:
Wir waren heute in "Schmidts Kiefern", dem "Bundeswehrwald" in Eggestedt.
Du wolltest da ja auch immer nochmal hin.
Bei diesem Wetter war das richtig geil da!


----------



## BBK (29. Mai 2005)

namd
wo findet man den ndie fotos würd mich auch mal interessieren ;=) fahrt ihr eigentlich immer cross touren oder auch asphalt? Haus am Walde ist doch beim unisee oder nicht?


----------



## DAMDAM (29. Mai 2005)

@ BBk 
Click auf "Fotos" auf der linken Seite unter Oxking´s Bild da findest Du die


----------



## DAMDAM (29. Mai 2005)

@Oxking 

Ich kann die Fotos auch nicht mehr Öffnen !

@BBk

Haus am Walde ist am Universum


----------



## juk (29. Mai 2005)

@BBK
Kommt drauf an wer voraus fährt. Ist z.B. WantedMan der Guide sieht man eher wenig bis gar keinen Asphalt.   

@Oxking
Klasse Fotos! Sauber!


----------



## BBK (29. Mai 2005)

hm seh da leider nur irgendwie 6 bilder? und die sind ausm winter.
Fahrt ihr alle hardtails? überlege mir grade ob ich mri ein no saint urian 2 kaufen soll denn köntn ich endlich mit euch mit radeln ;=)


----------



## juk (29. Mai 2005)

Hm, OxKing scheint 2 Fotoalben zu haben.

Versuch diesen Link:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/7317


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OxKing (29. Mai 2005)

Hmm... Komisch... 
Ich hab mir nen Album angelegt,
damit die Fotos dann besser sortiert sind.
Also bei ist über den Winterfotos ein Feld "Persönliche Alben",
und dort ist das Album (Tour nördlich von Bremen am 29.05.2005),
als Thumbnail ist da das animierte Gif, und klickt man drauf öffnet sich das Album.

Jetzt sagt nicht nur ich kann die Persönlichen Alben sehen. 
Da kann man noch "Privat" einstellen, das ist aber eigentlich ausgeschaltet. 

EDIT:
Also bei mir klappt das alles.
Selbst wenn ich mich hier ausgeloggt habe, und quasi nur Gast bin.


----------



## maxihb (29. Mai 2005)

Also ich war sogar noch rechtzeitig zum Essen zu Hause...  

ich fande heute ne klasse Tour... insbesondere eine gewisse Abfahrt bei der Sandkuhle und die "eggestedtische" Antwort auf den Autobahntrail... das fand Damdam so klasse, dass er den unbedingt zwei mal fahren mußte...

ich hatte bloß 40 km auf der Uhr...    gut, ich bin ja auch mit dem Auto angereist...   

bin auf jeden fall der Meinung die Tour noch mal zu widerholen... hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht!!!


----------



## Fissla (30. Mai 2005)

So nun auch noch meine Meinung. Es war in jedem Falle eine rund um gelungende Tour, mit sehr hohem Spassfaktor. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es hier in der näheren Umgebung auch so coole Trails gibt, nur wenn ich alleine fahre, habe ich bestimmt nicht so so den Stil, ja wo fahrn` wa denn nu   

Also ich finde auch der Autobahntrail bei Schwanewede hatte auch was gutes. Nue beim nächsten schicken wir den faulen Herrn Fotografen noch zum gröbsten Stöckchensammeln vor     

Auch die Fotos sind echt gut gelungen, habe ich gar nicht immer so mitbekommen, wenn du welche gemacht hast   

Aber die Abfahrt vor der besagten Abfahrt, wo ich als Neuling als erster runter durfte     war auch nicht schlecht, rein ins ungewisse... Aber wo ein Weg ist gibt es auch ein Ende, nur ich bezweifle ob da auch wirklich einer war   

Naja, ich freue mich auch jetzt schon wieder auf eine nächste Tour mit euch...

Bis dahin...
NIko

p.S. Ist ok dass wir jetzt hier weitermachen....


----------



## kiko (30. Mai 2005)

hi leute.
ihr seid ja richtig fleissig. zur zeit tummel ich mich in einem anderen forum rum (rennrad). wenn ihr mal auf die verrückte idee kommt, nach harburg oder in den deister zu fahren, bin ich natürlich auch wieder dabei.
beobachte euch weiter.
guten gripp, stefan


----------



## OxKing (30. Mai 2005)

@Fissla:
Natürlich ist das ok, soll auch so sein,
wir wollen ja keine 10 Threads für Bremen haben, einer reicht.  


@Kiko:
In den Deister würd ich echt gern nochmal fahren.
Hab davon viel zu wenig mitbekommen als ich einmal da war.
Hab da schon Maxi auf der letzten Tour drauf angesprochen.
Alle zusammen mal in den Zug, und Wochenend oder Niedersachsenticket gekauft,
und dann ab dafür. 
Sollte aber schon gutes Wetter sein dann, und auch schon ein paar Tage vorher nicht geregnet haben.
Entweder man fährt in etwas über ner Stunde bis nach Wunstorf,
und nimmt 18 KM an und abfahrt per Bike in kauf. (Das sind schon 36KM für die Tour)
oder man fährt noch fast ne stunde länger (bzw. wartet auf den Zug),
und fährt bis Bad Nenndorf oder Springe, und ist direkt am Deister.

Harburger Berge sind auch ok, aber da muss echt vorher ne Woche Dürre geherscht haben, 
sonnst muss man Schwimmflügel mitnehmen.


----------



## kiko (31. Mai 2005)

schlammschlacht is auch witzig.
nur die leute der db sind nie mit uns einer meinung.
humorloses folk!
s.


----------



## maxihb (31. Mai 2005)

Ich hör immer nur Schlammschlacht!!!

Da sin mer dabei... dat is prima!!!!

Hauptsache ich muß nicht auf so ätzendem Belag wie SAND fahren... ich mag nämlich keinen Samd unter den Stollen     

Wir sollten díe Deister-Tour aber unbedingt noch vor dem 3.7. machen... so bekommen juk, damdam und meine Wenigkeit noch ein paar Höhenmeter in die Beine...


----------



## OxKing (31. Mai 2005)

Na da haben wir ja noch vier Wochenenden an denen wir das machen könnten. 

An sonnsten muss halt der Weyerberg herhalten.
Immer hoch runter hoch runter hoch runter.....


----------



## maxihb (31. Mai 2005)

Weyerberg oder der Sandkuhlenanstieg....

jedenfalls würde ich im Deister gerne mal Biken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (31. Mai 2005)

Moin 

Im Deister war ich noch nie, aber im Harz kenne ich mich dafür umso besser aus ! Leider werde ich es sicher nicht schaffen in den nächsten 4 Wochen mit in den Deister oder in die Habe´s zu kommen, da ich im Juli wieder Klausuren schreiben muss und dafür jetzt mein Lernen im Moment intensivieren muss und sowieso kaum noch zum biken komme    !

Gruß Christian


----------



## kiko (31. Mai 2005)

@ damdam: irgendwie machst du was falsch. erst versuchst du mit gewalt in form zu kommen, dann kommen die klausuren und fährst garnicht(oder kaum). fängst danach wieder bei null an. ne gesunde mischung wäre wohl besser für einen marathonisti!!!
mir gehts ähnlich und es nervt mich auch immer (nur fahr ich keine marathons)
grüsse, s.


----------



## OxKing (31. Mai 2005)

Hmm... sehe garade das es Mittwoch Abend zwar etwas kühl,
aber wenigstens rellativ Sonnig werden soll.  

Ich soll euch übrigens vom Öllager-Experten Joerky grüßen, 
der leider auch wegen Beruf kaum noch Zeit hat zum Fahren.
Vielleicht ist er aber mal Mittwochs Abens dabei,
denn das ist auch immer sein Biketag gewesen.
(Deswegen hatte ich ihn auch mal angeschrieben.)

Tatze hatte ich auch mal ne Mail geschrieben,
aber leider keine antwort bekommen.
Von dem hört und sieht man ja auch nichts mehr.


----------



## DAMDAM (31. Mai 2005)

@ kiko
ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass ich es mir von meiner Zeiteinteilung am Wochenende im Moment nicht leisten kann, den ganzen Tag nichts für die Uni zu tun,zu biken und auch ausreichend Schlaf (6 Stunden) zu bekommen. 
Meiner Meinung nach habe ich für meine "Saisonplanung" schon ein relativ gutes Fundament gelegt, für die Feinheiten braucht man ja bekanntlicher Weise nicht so lange Fahrten (sondern eher ein bißchen mehr Tempo)    !

Gruß DamDam


----------



## BBK (31. Mai 2005)

wie sind denn eure touren so ausgelegt 80 % wald 10% waldwege 10 % asphalt?  Achja kennt sich wer mit no saint aus? (bräucht ne beratung)


----------



## DAMDAM (31. Mai 2005)

Moin Moin 

@BBK Wir versuchen schon die Touren so zu gestallten, dass wir einen möglichst hohen Trailanteil und so wenig wie möglich Straße dabei haben, aber hier in Bremen ist es, soweit ich weiß, nun mal nicht möglich nur auf Trails zufahren  !

Zu No Saint Bikes kann ich dir nicht viel sagen, nur dass diese in der "Bike" nicht schlecht abschneiden und vom Preis/Leistungsverhätnis auch nicht schlecht sind ! 

Ich glaube zwar das es sehr schwer ist in dieser Jahreszeit noch die Bikes (sei es No Saint, Radon, Cube,...) zu bekommen, aber ich freue mich immer, wenn unsere Bremer Gruppe größer wird ! 

P.S. Es kommt nicht darauf was für ein Bike man fährt, sondern ds man Spaß hat !

@ALLE 

Wie sieht es am Mittwoch mit 18:00 Uhr "Haus am Walde" aus ? Ich werde da sein und eine kleine Tour drehen ! Hoffe die Gruppe wird größer als nur eine Person !

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (31. Mai 2005)

Tach zusamm,

ich bin Mittwoch auch dabei. 

bis dann,
Jürgen


----------



## OxKing (31. Mai 2005)

..dito


----------



## maxihb (1. Juni 2005)

ich leider nicht   

ich werde erst Freitag Nachmittag eine Runde drehen können   

vorher passts privat und beruflich nicht!!!


----------



## DAMDAM (1. Juni 2005)

So nun sind wir alle wieder zuhause   .War eine echt wiederholungsdürftige Tour (selbst ich hatte 52Km auf dem Tacho !). Der Weyherberg hat echt einiges zu bieten, zumindest für Bremen ich hoffe ihr (Oxking, Fortman und Juk) erholt euch gut und wir können am Freitagnachmittag wieder auf Tour gehen ! Hoffentlich ist das Wetter wieder einigermaßen oder sogar so wie heute  ! 

Gruß DamDam 

@ Alle wie sieht es aus mit Freitag 15:00 Uhr ? Wo können wir ja noch diskutieren (ich würde ja nochmal gerne wieder nach Worpswede fahren, bin aber auch imer gerne dabei was neues kenne zulernen) .


----------



## OxKing (2. Juni 2005)

Naja, Freitag soll es Schauer sogar Gewitter geben. 

Auf dem Weyerberg haben wir sie wieder gesehen: Die "Stockterroristen"!
Deswegen füge ich hier mal nen lustigen Text bei,
der von Achim Achilles einem Läufer kommt, der für Spiegel Online
eine sehr lustige Kolumne namens "Achille`s Verse" schreibt.
Die Seiten sind leider inzwischen kostenpflichtig. 
Naja, ich hatte aber von früher noch diese folge hier auf meiner Festplatte gespeichert.

Ich hoffe es gefällt euch.  


*Terroristen mit Stock *  

*Sie sind die Pest. Nein, schlimmer: das Böse per se.
Nordic Walker - allein schon diese Modernität vorgaukelnde Bezeichnung.
Fußvolk, sage ich nur, aufgepeppte Spaziergänger.
Und dieses Outfit, der Design-GAU. Aber es werden immer mehr.
Sie sind überall, das Laufareal wird zur Kampfzone. Auf ins Gefecht!*

Man hört sie schon von Weitem am Schrappen ihrer Stöcke. Sie sind gefährlich, gemein und rücksichtslos. Sie werden immer bedrohlicher, ich verachte sie zutiefst: Walker. Wenn sie zu dritt nebeneinander auf dem Waldweg ihre albernen Aluminiumrohre finnischer Herkunft hinter sich herziehen, muss ich beim Überholen aufpassen, dass ich nicht über einen ihrer Prügel stolpere und mir alle Knochen breche.

Kommen sie mir entgegen, gucken sie so entschlossen und selbstgewiss durch ihre 200 Euro teure Oakley-Colorverglasung,
dass mir Angst und Bange wird. Wir sind die Guten, die Gesunden, sagen ihre stolzen Blicke, wir strapazieren unsere Gelenke nicht,
wir gehen sanft und rücksichtsvoll mit unserem Körper um, wir sind keine brachialen Brechmänner,
die mit 40 Jahren immer noch so tun, als sprängen sie testosterongeladen über die Bullenwiese.

Am Anfang habe ich versucht, sie mit einem höhnischen Grinsen zu verunsichern. Sie wussten genau, was ich meine: Ja, ich lache über euch, eure albernen Stöckchen, die peinlich-bunten Karnevalsklamotten, eure klumpfüßigen Schuhe und vor allem verachte ich euch für eure gigantischen Trinkfässer, die ihr umgeschnallt habt: 200 Kalorien pro Stunde vernichten, aber 500 zu sich nehmen - so verliert man kein Gramm, sondern päppelt unterernährte Kinder auf, liebe Walktonnen.
Und jetzt mal unter uns und ehrlich: Ihr seid doch nur Walker geworden, weil Ihr zu schlapp seid zum richtigen Laufen. Walking verhält sich zu Sport wie Peepshow zu echtem Treiben. Ihr tut nur so, alles nur gespielt. Liebe Walker: Lasst euch doch nicht von der Sportartikel-Industrie veräppeln, die euch für teuer Geld irgendwelchen Spezialkram verkaufen will: 120 Euro für Schuhe, 150 für die Stöcke, nochmal 100 für Hemd und Hose, 20 für den Trinkflaschenhaltergurt, und noch mal 30 für die Dose Pulver, aus der ihr euer isotonisches Spurenelementgetränk anrührt, ohne das ihr eure übermenschlichen Belastungen nie durchstehen würdet.

Früher hieß das mal Spazierengehen, was ihr da macht. Mit einem Paar "Mephisto" und einer Windjacke wart ihr für zehn Jahre bestens ausgerüstet. Niemand hat Stöcke hinter sich hergeschleift. Ihr hattet einen kleinen Rucksack dabei, darin eine Wanderkarte und ein Äpfelchen. Die Männer hatten das Taschenmesser, die Frauen Labello und Hustenbonbons. Und in der Jackentasche hieltet ihr immer ein Päckchen Papiertaschentücher bereit. Jetzt seid ihr zu Walkern mutiert und unerträglich.
Neulich wollte ich wieder so eine Gruppe überholen. Als ich auf zehn Metern heran war, habe ich beschleunigt wie der Michi Schumacher am Ende der Schikane. Sie sollten den Staub schmecken, den ich mit meinen kraftvollen Schritten aufwirbeln würde. Doch kaum hatte ich den Turbo gezündet, fuhr ein stechender Schmerz durch mein linkes Bein, so, als hätte mir jemand ein Starkstromkabel ins Knie gerammt. Ich machte "Hrrmmpf", beugte mich vor und begann zu humpeln.

Die Walker drehten sich um. Ungerührte Blicke. "Alles in Ordnung", quetschte ich ungefragt hervor. Trottet doch weiter, ihr Idioten. Taten sie auch. Das Schrappen ihrer Stöckchen verhallte. Ich schleppte mich zum Parkplatz. Weil jeder Tritt auf die Kupplung höllisch schmerzte, fuhr ich im zweiten Gang nach Hause. Mona schüttelte nur den Kopf. Mein Stöhnen nachts ertrug sie nicht. Sie zog aufs Sofa. Der Orthopäde am nächsten Morgen fühlte und röntgte und murmelte irgendetwas von "Patellasehne". Er befahl vier Wochen Laufpause, mindestens. Zum Abschied fragte er: "Haben Sie's mal mit Walken versucht?"


----------



## juk (2. Juni 2005)

Also ein bissl Regen könnte ich Freitag tolerieren. Mal sehen, wie's wird.

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## DAMDAM (3. Juni 2005)

Moin Moin 

Ich schaffe es heute nicht bis 15:00 Uhr und werde esrt um 16:30 Uhr beim Haus am Walde sein ! Wenn jemand mit mir um 16:30 Uhr fahren will bitte posten ! Bis Denne !

Gruß Christian


----------



## juk (3. Juni 2005)

Mir ist das zu spät. Wahrscheinlich haben uns dann schon die angekündigten Schauer und Gewitter heimgesucht. Solange es trocken ist,  nutze ich die Chance zu rollen.

Mal sehen, wer um 15h dabei ist.

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## OxKing (3. Juni 2005)

Ich werde nicht da sein. Ich hab heute viel zu wenig geschlafen,   
wenn ich dann auchnoch mit Damdam losziehe fall ich nachher tot vom Bike.  
Nööö, lieber nich.


----------



## DAMDAM (3. Juni 2005)

Moin Moin

Bin heute alleine zum Weyerberg gefahren und dort natürlich wieder rauf und wieder runter und wieder rauf und wieder runter usw. naja ihr könt euch ds ja vorstellen ! 

@ juk Auch ich bin heute von oben nicht naß geworden   !

@ maxihb, oxking, juk, dinosaur, kiko,und alle anderen wie sieht es jetz mit dem WWochende aus ? Habt ihr Lust ne Runde zu drehen ? Bitte um Terminvorschläge ! 

@ Oxking ich fahr doch gar nicht schnell    !

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (3. Juni 2005)

Hmpf. Wer sich auf wetteronline.de verlässt, ist verlassen! Aber ich war heut eh schlecht in Form und bin nur nen halben Autobahntrail (ohne Brennnessel-Abschnitte) gefahren.
Hätte morgen wohl Lust zu rollen (Berg rauf, runter, wieder rauf,  etc.) Das alte Rauf-Runter-Spielchen halt.  
Wie wärs mit 14h? Egal wie's Wetter wird!   

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## DAMDAM (4. Juni 2005)

Moin 

jawohl 14:00 Uhr geht klar egal wie Wetter !   

Gruß Christian


----------



## juk (4. Juni 2005)

Hm, sieht aus als wären wir nur zu zweit. Was solls. Wetter ist annehmbar.

Bis gleich,
Jürgen


----------



## DAMDAM (4. Juni 2005)

So Training diese Woche ist im Kasten ! War mal wieder ne sehr schöne Tour mit Juk, obwohl zum Ende hin die Beine doch schwer waren. Für alle Hochsollingfahrer : Es sind nun nur noch 4 Wochen !! (Endlich !!) Also tretet noch mal richtig in die Pedale !!! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## fullyx (5. Juni 2005)

Moin Moin, bin zum ersten Mal hier. Hätte Lust mal mitzufahren. Hab allerdings keine Geländeerfahrung.Aber es gibt ja auch Alternativen. Mal sehen was so läuft.


----------



## FORT_man (5. Juni 2005)

Hi zusammen,

es ist zwar im Moment nicht so ein super tolles Wetter 
will jemand heute noch eine Runde rollen?

Gruß Martin


----------



## OxKing (5. Juni 2005)

Ich hätte wohl bock....

@FullyX:
Willkommen hier!
Kannst gerne immer mitkommen wenn sich hier welche verabreden. 
Meistens fahren wir allerdings so zwischen 40 und 60 Kilometer, 
wenn dir das zu weit ist, müssen wir dann mal ne "eigene" Tour starten.


----------



## FORT_man (5. Juni 2005)

Hi Oxking,

wie wäre es um 15:30 am Haus am Walde? Muß noch meine Kool Stop Beläge einstellen...


Gruß Martin


----------



## OxKing (5. Juni 2005)

hmmmmm......

Ok, aber erst um 15:45 Uhr.
Dann bin ich wohl rechtzeitig da....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OxKing (5. Juni 2005)

Ok, muss jetzt erstmal weg, schaue so gegen 15:10 Uhr nochmal rein hier.
An sonnsten 15:45 Uhr "Haus am Walde".


----------



## FORT_man (5. Juni 2005)

An alle möglichen Mitfahrer:

Oxking und ich fahren heute nicht, es regnet in Strömen

Gruß Martin


----------



## fullyx (5. Juni 2005)

Hi OxKing und Co.,40- 50 Km sind O.K. Vielleicht klappt es ja kommendes Wochenende. Ich wohne in der Vahr. Haus am Walde als Ausgangspunkt wäre nicht schlecht. Ein anderer Treffpunkt wäre aber kein Problem.
Gruss Günther​


----------



## BBK (5. Juni 2005)

fullyx wo genau in dere vahr wohnst du denn? ich wohn inner nord ;=)


----------



## fullyx (5. Juni 2005)

Nähe Radio Bremen, Beim IBM Gebäude.


----------



## kiko (5. Juni 2005)

hi, fullyx.
mit dem feinen bike gibts doch keine alternativen. rein in den dreck.
@alle: denkt ihr bitte noch an ein wochenende irgendwo!!
dann bin ich auch wieder dabei. vorschläge erwünscht.
hab dino heut getroffen. ist auch sehr erbaut von der idee.
grüsse, stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (6. Juni 2005)

Moin Moin 

Wie sieht es am Mittwoch mit biken aus ? Ich bin wieder 18:00-18:15 Uhr beim " Haus am Walde " . Jeder der bock hat eine kleine Runde zu drehen kann sich gerne anschließen !

Gruß Christian


----------



## DAMDAM (7. Juni 2005)

Ist jemand noch hier ? Kommt jemand morgen nun mit oder nicht ? 

Gruß Christian


----------



## juk (7. Juni 2005)

Hi,

ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei! Wäre aber fein, wenn wir uns auf 18:15 einigen könnten.

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## DAMDAM (7. Juni 2005)

is kein Problem is mir auch lieber, also nochmal der Aufruf morgen 18:15 Uhr am Haus am Walde ! Es soll sogar schönes Wetter geben sagt Wetter.de !!

Gruß Christian


----------



## Tatze83 (8. Juni 2005)

ich bin zwar noch am überlegen, aber ich denke dass auch ich mal wieder dabei sein werde


----------



## OxKing (8. Juni 2005)

Freut mich Tatze, dann sehen wir uns ja heute abend.
(Ich pack gleich mal deine DVD in den Rucksack, sonnst vergess ich die wieder.  )

Ich hoffe nur meine Klamotten trocknen noch bis heute abend....
Aber sonnst muss ich da halt irgendwie nachhelfen.


----------



## wanted man (8. Juni 2005)

wo solls denn hingehen?? vielleicht schaff ichs auch! wenn ich nicht bis 18:15 da bin - nicht warten!!


----------



## DAMDAM (8. Juni 2005)

Moin 

ich denke wir werden wieder zu Weyerberg fahren oder ?

Gruß Christian


----------



## wanted man (8. Juni 2005)

so, 19:00 uhr jetzt bin ich fertig ... schönen dank.  
dann fahr ich eben alleine!


----------



## OxKing (8. Juni 2005)

Schade Till, vielleicht wird es ja nächste Woche was.
(Obwohl ich da glaube ich nicht da bin.)
Aber die Tour heute war wieder richtig gut.
Gab sogar was zu sehen, als Tatze eine Showeinlage über den Lenker gebracht hat.
(Gott sei dank nur leichte schäden am Trikot)
Naja, die Wurzeln da sind nicht ohne.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BBK (8. Juni 2005)

hey oxking sagmal kannst du vielleicht so ne schöne touren beschreibung (brauch ja nur eingezeichnet werden auf ner landkarte) welche strecke ihr immer ab haus am walde abradelt? wär nett denn kann ich mir mal die strecke angucken. Kann nämlich leider noch nciht mit euch mtihalten


----------



## DAMDAM (9. Juni 2005)

Moin moin 

@ bbk wenn du Lust hast können wir den Autobahntrail heute um 18:15 Uhr mal ganz langsam abfahren ! Fahre auch ganz langsam ( muss mich von gestern noch erholen !) ! wir können auch so oft Pausen machen wie Du willst ! Also wirklich nur ganz langsam touren ! Ehrlich ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Tatze83 (9. Juni 2005)

ich würd auch mitkommen. allerdings dann nicht mit meinem schönen adidas trikot   

egal.. mach ich halt etwas werbung für boc     

wo ist denn treffen?


----------



## DAMDAM (9. Juni 2005)

ich würde sagen 18:15 Uhr beim Haus am Walde, aber nur wenn sich BBk noch bis 17:30 Uhr meldet, hier im Forum ! Sonst gehe ich nämlich laufen !

Gruß Christian


----------



## dinosaur (9. Juni 2005)

@damdam
Würdest du dich auch mit mir begnügen?  
dino


----------



## iwp (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo ...

Ich bin brutaler Anfanger, würde aber auch gerne mitkommen.  

Gruß Ingo


----------



## DAMDAM (9. Juni 2005)

na so wie es ausieht wollen heute ja doch ein paar Leute biken gehen, da werde ich woll die Laufschuhe doch wieder in den Schrank räumen und die Bikeschuhe anziehen ! Also bin ich so gegen 18:15 Uhr beim Haus am Walde, aber nur wenn heute langsam gefahren wird !

Gruß Christian


----------



## BBK (9. Juni 2005)

ach shite bin grad erst nachhaus gekomm ;=( werd aber so um 20-20.30 nen bisschen am werdersee radeln denk ich.


----------



## wanted man (9. Juni 2005)

BBK schrieb:
			
		

> ach shite bin grad erst nachhaus gekomm ;=( werd aber so um 20-20.30 nen bisschen am werdersee radeln denk ich.



so, ich hab endlich auch fertig!
bbk wenn du´s noch liest ich bin 20:15 am weserwehr, wenn du lust hast können wir einwenig auf dem deich richtung dreye rollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tatze83 (9. Juni 2005)

um.. hatte kurz vor damdams eintrag hier im forum geschaut und da war noch nix geplant. hab mir dann mal die dvd "alpencross" reingezogen und bin dabei eingeschlafen   nein nicht weils langweilig war, sondern weil ich müde war.

wie schauts denn morgen aus? ich hätte mal wieder lust durchs alte öllager zu fahren.


----------



## DAMDAM (9. Juni 2005)

Moin Moin

Ich werde morgen nicht fahren, weil ich heute schon ziemlich platt war   ! Werde am Samstag oder Sonntag wieder fahren, poste dass dann aber rechtzeitig ! Viel Spaß allen die morgen fahren und wir sehen uns dann sicherlich am Wochenende ! 

Gruß Christian 

P.S. Ich muss auch erst wieder das Wasser aus meinen Reifen lassen   !

@ Ingo 

Das war doch schon sehr gut heute, du bist echt fit genug für die Touren, die wir hier im Forum fahren !


----------



## juk (9. Juni 2005)

Tach,

ich würd morgen auch gerne eine kleinere, lockere Runde rollen. Jemand dabei? Entweder ab 15h oder gegen frühen abend?

@tatze
Ne Tour nach Achim wäre was IMHO was für Samstag oder Sonntag. Btw, nachträglich irgendwelche gebrochenen Knochen entdeckt?    

cu
Jürgen


----------



## FORT_man (9. Juni 2005)

Hi,

ich wäre am frühen Abend auch dabei, so gegen 17:30 am Haus am Walde oder mal Weserwehr?

Gruß Martin


----------



## iwp (9. Juni 2005)

Die Tour hat mir echt gefallen!
Bin ja mal gespannt wann das jucken an den Armen und Beinen aufhört... 
ich freu mich schon auf das nächste mal.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## BBK (9. Juni 2005)

bin auch grad wiedergekomm erstmal vollgestopft im garten und denn bisschn am unisee/weser lang gebrettert worden dann so knappe 22 KM udn wie lief eure tour ? wie weit seid ihr gefahren? ich hab mir noch ebn auf der rückfahrt n arsch abgefroren *argh*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tatze83 (9. Juni 2005)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> @tatze
> Ne Tour nach Achim wäre was IMHO was für Samstag oder Sonntag. Btw, nachträglich irgendwelche gebrochenen Knochen entdeckt?



nee alles in ordnung. eine wunde schaut etwas merkwürdig aus, weil die um den schnitt etwas verfärbt ist.. leicht ausgefranst würd ich sagen *g* mein rechter arm tut etwas weh aber das ist denk ich mal nur ne prellung oder so.. gebrochen ist jedenfalls nichts   

gibts denn für morgen irgendwelche vorschläge? so weit ist achim ja eigentlich nicht.


----------



## iwp (10. Juni 2005)

BBK schrieb:
			
		

> bin auch grad wiedergekomm erstmal vollgestopft im garten und denn bisschn am unisee/weser lang gebrettert worden dann so knappe 22 KM udn wie lief eure tour ? wie weit seid ihr gefahren? ich hab mir noch ebn auf der rückfahrt n arsch abgefroren *argh*




36km  

Gruß Ingo


----------



## OxKing (10. Juni 2005)

Bin heute nicht mit dabei.
Ich werde heute um 17:30 Uhr ins Kino eingeladen. 
Und anstatt mitm Bike durch Niedersachsen, düse ich dann per Anhalter durch die Galaxis.


----------



## Tatze83 (10. Juni 2005)

+++HELP+++HELP+++HELP+++HELP+++HELP+++HELP+++

suche urlaubsbegleitung     

also wer hat lust nächste woche mit mir richtung deister zu fahren? 

hab mir das ganze ungefähr so vorgestellt:

tag 1: 
bremen - mardorf
übernachtung in der DJH mardorf

tag 2:
mardorf - springe
übernachtung in der DJH springe

tag 3:
quer durch den deister fahren
übernachtung in der DJH springe

tag 4:
quer durch den deister fahren, dann richtung bahnhof und per niedersachsenticket nach hause 


ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass meine kondition zwar für den deister so halbwegs ausreicht, ich aber keine bergaufrennen oder derartiges machen kann.. dazu fehlt mir dann noch etwas training   


der zeitplan kann natürlich auch noch variieren und den rest muss man sowieso spontan entscheiden. also hat irgendjemand lust?


----------



## juk (10. Juni 2005)

@FORT_man
17:30 klingt doch gut. Hast Du ne Idee für ne hübsche Weserwehr-Route. Dann können wir uns gerne auch da treffen. Mal was anderes.


----------



## FORT_man (10. Juni 2005)

@juk

ok, 17:30 am Weserwehr, man könnte ja mal an der Kiesgrube in Arsten kucken

Gruß  Martin


----------



## juk (10. Juni 2005)

@FORT_man
Sehr schön. Dann, bis dann.

Gruß,
Jürgen (der sich fragt wie Tatze83 die Deisterberge raufkommen will   )


----------



## Tatze83 (10. Juni 2005)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> (der sich fragt wie Tatze83 die Deisterberge raufkommen will   )




ach scheiss auf deister.. ich hab gerade 4 tage im harz gebucht   

somit ist der obere thread hinfällig.


----------



## maxihb (10. Juni 2005)

Kleine Anfrage für morgen, Samstag den 11.06.05!!!

Wer hat Bock auf ne kleine Tour so gegen 17:30????


----------



## DAMDAM (10. Juni 2005)

Moin Moin 

@ maxihb 

ICH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

@ alle 

Werde morgen mal wieder einen "kleinen" Ausflug zum Weyerberg machen    jeder Lust hat ist herzlich eingeladen "Höhendezimeter" zusammeln   . Nee mal Scherz bei Seite Schlage offiziel vor :

17:30 Uhr ( Zeit ist Abstimmungssache !)

Haus am Walde 

Weyerberg Tour 

Gruß Christian

@ alle 

wir werden denke ich mal nicht so schnell fahren, also nochmal der Aufruf an alle Neulinge ! Kommt doch einfach mal vorbei 

P.S. Werde wohl endlich mal das Hardtail bewegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (10. Juni 2005)

@ DAMDAM

17:30 Haus am Walde???

Sofortiges erklimmen des Weyerberges unmittelbar nach Ankunft...    

Ich fahr dann jetzt zun Nachtschicht und werde dann morgen Mittag meine sieben Sachen sowie mein geländefähiges Fahrrad gen Bremen bewegen ("mit dem Auto zur Tour fahrer....." wie uncool)

und dann gehts Höhencentimeter in die Beine pumpen.... was sagt wetter.de????


----------



## DAMDAM (10. Juni 2005)

@ maxihb 

"Haus am Walde" ist da, wo wir uns sonst auch immer getroffen haben! in der Nähe vom Universum, auf der kleine Brücke ! 

Also bist du dann um 17:30 Uhr mit an Bord ?

Gruß Christian


----------



## iwp (10. Juni 2005)

@DAMDAM

Ich kann morgen leider nicht, muss nachmittags arbeiten  

Ingo


----------



## dinosaur (10. Juni 2005)

Gibts am Weyerberg auch genügend Brennnesseln?
Kriege sonst Entzugserscheinungen!  
dino


----------



## iwp (10. Juni 2005)

Dann bekommen wir wenigstens kein Rheuma...  

Ingo


----------



## juk (10. Juni 2005)

Weyerberg, da bin ich natürlich dabei! Irgendwo habe ich da auch Brennesseln gesehen. 

cu
Jürgen


----------



## maxihb (11. Juni 2005)

@ DAMDAM

Haus am Walde war mir klar     

wollte nur wissen, ob du mit der Zeit einverstanden bist....   

bin dann um 17:30 Uhr dort.... mal die Frage an OxKing... wie lange brauche ich mitm Rad von Oslebs zum HaW???

Dann bis nachher.... meine beine brauchen jetzt erst mal ein paar Stunden schlaf, damit sie nachher wieder voll fit sind... das ein- aussteigen aus dem Streifenwagen schlaucht ganz schön...


----------



## OxKing (11. Juni 2005)

Also von Oslebshausen aus sind es etwa 25 Minuten bis zum Haus am Walde.

Aber wieso fragst du?


Hier die geforderte Karte zur Anfahrt vom Haus am Walde zum Weyerberg:







Oder hier nochmal mit detailierteren Bildern,
und einem Overlay für die Top50 Niedersachsen CD-Rom in einem .rar Archiv

http://www.bratpfannenberg.de/bike/Weyerberg.rar


----------



## Tatze83 (11. Juni 2005)

ich denk mal, dass ich heute abend auch dabei sein werde. weiß aber noch nicht ganz genau ob ich zeit habe. stellt sich erst später noch raus. 

also bis (hoffenltich) heute abend dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (11. Juni 2005)

@ OxKing

25 min... das ist ok... weil ich nachher von Oslebs mit dem Rad zum HaW fahren werde... 

@ all

bis gleich!!!


----------



## DAMDAM (11. Juni 2005)

Moin Moin 

Wollte nur Bescheid sagen, dass ich wahrscheinlich erst 10 min. später beim HaW sein werde ! Wäre netrt wenn ihr warten würdet !

Gruß Christian


----------



## Tatze83 (11. Juni 2005)

ich bin heute mal ne andere tour gefahren. ich war einfach mal wieder geil aufs alte öllager     

erst durch den brennesseltrail, dann durch den brombeertrail und zuletzt durch den wildrosentrail...  kennt ihr noch net? ist auch besser so.. ich glaub der BSAG-trail (verstehen nur juk und FORT_man    ) wäre nur halb so schlimm gewesen wenn wir diesen länger als 8 min befahren hätten     

so... mein essen wartet...


----------



## Tatze83 (13. Juni 2005)

wie siehts denn montag abend so aus mit ner kleinen tour? weserwehr richtung syke vielleicht? uhrzeit wäre mir egal, weil hab ja urlaub


----------



## Tatze83 (13. Juni 2005)

hm will denn heute niemand fahren? wie langweilig


----------



## DAMDAM (13. Juni 2005)

Nee heute nicht ! Das Wetter ist zu gut   ! Aber am Mittwoch, da ... 

Schlage am Mittwoch wiedermal folgendes vor :

Haus am Walde 

18:15 Uhr 

Ziel ? 

Alle die Lust haben, es wird auch nicht so schnell gefahren ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fullyx (13. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
wo soll es denn am Mittwoch hingehen? Mal sehen ob ich es morgen schaffe  .


----------



## DAMDAM (13. Juni 2005)

Wohin es geht kommt immer auf die Leute an die dort am Mittwoch (Übermorgen!!  ) erscheinen und wie es mit der Lust der Teilnehmer steht Klometer zu fressen   ! Ich denke, aber dass es entweder nach Worpswede oder über den Autobahntrail geht ( beides liegt so zwischen 40-50 Km ) (hört sich viel an, ist aber halb so wild " siehe IWP´s Bericht von letztem Mittwoch ").

Wäre schön einen weiteren "Scott-Fahrer" in der Gruppe zu begrüßen !

Gruß Christian


----------



## wanted man (14. Juni 2005)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, aber dass es entweder nach Worpswede oder über den Autobahntrail geht ( beides liegt so zwischen 40-50 Km )



ich kann diesen mittwoch auch! wenn interesse besteht könnte ich auch nochmal den a1-trail richtung achim zum alten öllager guiden. dann sollten wir uns allerdings besser am weserwehr treffen. 
till


----------



## juk (14. Juni 2005)

wanted man schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann diesen mittwoch auch! wenn interesse besteht könnte ich auch nochmal den a1-trail richtung achim zum alten öllager guiden. dann sollten wir uns allerdings besser am weserwehr treffen.
> till



Interesse meinerseits besteht auf jeden Fall. Aber ist das für eine Mittwochsrunde nicht zu lang? Hatte bei deinem letzten Guide am Ende IIRC knapp 90km auf'm Tacho stehen. Inkl. meiner jeweils 7km An- und Abfahrt zum Weserwehr. Oder sind wir da Umwege gefahren?

Jürgen


----------



## DAMDAM (14. Juni 2005)

Moin Moin 

finde das Angebot auch gut, aber für mich am Mittwoch leider nicht machbar, werde daher auf jedenfall beim Haus am Walde sein um 18:15 Uhr !

Gruß Christian


----------



## riser (14. Juni 2005)

Ich bin heute mit meiner Frau mal die kleine Syker Rundfahrt gefahren, mit Start und Ziel am Restaurant 'Waldkater' (B6). Ist auch ne ganz nett zu fahrende Strecke geworden, auch wenn am Ende nur 35 km auf dem Tacho standen (aber da ist man ja noch variabel). Was aber besonders schön war, dass auch der ein oder andere Höhenmeter zusammen kam. Die Abschnitte auf Teerstraße hielten sich auch in Grenzen (im Vergleich zur Fahrt zum Weyerberg). Wäre streckenmäßig auf jeden Fall noch ne Alternative zu den sonst gefahrenen Touren.


----------



## DAMDAM (14. Juni 2005)

das hört sich fürs Wochende sehr nach " Da müssen wir mal fahren an !" ! Mal sehen was am Wochenende so läuft. Aber in Syke zu fahren hätte ich mal wieder Lust zu   .

Gruß Christian 

P.S. Mache gerne den Tourenguide für alle "Neulinge" am Mittwoch (Wäre schön wenn ihr mal "wieder" oder neu dabei sein würdet !)


----------



## wanted man (14. Juni 2005)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Interesse meinerseits besteht auf jeden Fall. Aber ist das für eine Mittwochsrunde nicht zu lang? Hatte bei deinem letzten Guide am Ende IIRC knapp 90km auf'm Tacho stehen. Inkl. meiner jeweils 7km An- und Abfahrt zum Weserwehr. Oder sind wir da Umwege gefahren?
> 
> Jürgen



wenn wir den a1 trail hin fahren, im öllager ein bischen rumgurken und auf dem deich wieder zurück, sind wir allerallerhöchstens bei 60 km. (hab ja keinen tacho).
man kann natürlich auch noch länger im öllager bleiben und dann mit der citybahn zurück, wären dann ca. 35-40 km.
könnte es sein, das wir bei den 90 km runde vielleicht noch cluvenhagen rangehängt haben??
ich will hier ja jetzt keine konkurrenz-veranstaltung aufziehen ... aber ich hab am wochenende keine zeit und hätte auch mal wieder bock aufs öllager.

edit:
der einfachheit halber hab ich die weserwehr->öllager alternative jetzt mal im last minute biking eingetragen. wer mit will trägt sich ein.


----------



## kiko (15. Juni 2005)

moin leutchens, ist ja irgendwie noch nichts festes geplant, oder?
bin gerade vom rr runter und will den ganzen schönen tag ausnutzen.
klinke mich deswegen heute irgendwo noch ein. bitte nich ganz so flott.
postet mal konkretes!
stefan
ps: wie kann man denn die teilnehmer beim "last min biking" einsehen


----------



## wanted man (15. Juni 2005)

kiko schrieb:
			
		

> postet mal konkretes!


also isch fahr ganz konkret ins öllager, 18:00-18:15 ab weserwehr. tempo so dass jeder mitkommt.


			
				kiko schrieb:
			
		

> ps: wie kann man denn die teilnehmer beim "last min biking" einsehen


aufs datum klicken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (15. Juni 2005)

Also wenn ihr bis 18:15 warten könnt, bin ich auch dabei! Ich versuch's früher zu schaffen, könnt aber eng werden.

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## kiko (15. Juni 2005)

dann gibts bei mir auch achim zu futtern. zwar lange anfahrt, aber egal, s.


----------



## Tatze83 (15. Juni 2005)

ich werd wohl auch dabei sein. hängt davon ab wie ich das hier gleich alles schaffe.


----------



## wanted man (15. Juni 2005)

18:15 geht klar!!


----------



## DAMDAM (15. Juni 2005)

Moin 

Kommt denn irgendwer noch zum Haus am Walde ? Würde das gerne wissen da ich sonst meinen Abend anders plane !

Gruß Christian


----------



## juk (16. Juni 2005)

Tach zusamm!

Hat jemand Lust auf den A27-Trail heute abend? Zeitpunkt ca. ab 19h, Tempo würde ich gerne "etwas" schneller wählen.

War übrigens ne nette Tour gestern! Danke für den Guide an Til. Wär sicher auch was für Damdam gewesen.   

Man sieht sich,
Jürgen


----------



## Quant (16. Juni 2005)

Hat jemand morgen oder am Samstag Lust eine kleine Tour nach Syke zu fahren? Samstag vielleicht etwas früher, soll ja sauwarm werden


----------



## Tatze83 (16. Juni 2005)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand Lust auf den A27-Trail heute abend? Zeitpunkt ca. ab 19h, Tempo würde ich gerne "etwas" schneller wählen.



ich bin heute wohl nicht dabei, weil ich wohl morgen schon um 6 uhr   in den harz fahre   



			
				juk schrieb:
			
		

> War übrigens ne nette Tour gestern! Danke für den Guide an Til. Wär sicher auch was für Damdam gewesen.



joa, damdam hätte an der tour bestimmt mächtig spaß gehabt     

also falls wir uns nicht mehr sehen, dann wünsch ich euch ein schönes we


----------



## FORT_man (17. Juni 2005)

Hi zusammen,

So `ne kleine Samstagstour wäre nicht schlecht, da könnte ich meine neuen Ritchey-Reifen antesten.
Ich werde heute die Füße ein wenig hochlegen, da ich gestern in den Harburger Bergen war:
Wir müssen da unbedingt mal hinfahren, ich bin gestern so ca. 6 Stunden lang durch die Botanik geheizt und habe auch schon einige Trails herausgefunden (war einfach, immer den Reifenspuren nach).
Sehr schnelle (und lange) Abfahrten auf Schotterpisten, enge Waldwege und schwierige Abstiege durch ausgetrocknete Bachläufe.
Man kann sich da richtig austoben, gestern habe ich auch keine Stock-Terroristen gesehen  - das kann am Wochenende ggf. anders sein.

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (17. Juni 2005)

moin moin 

ich werde heute abend mal wieder ne kleine Runde drehen, wenn jemand Lust hat dabei zu sein, einfach um 18:00 Uhr beim Haus am Walde sein ! 

Gruß Christian 

P.S. Wäre auch gerne am Mittwoch dabei gewesen, aber da ich nur 1,5 Std. Zeit hatte und am Donnerstag zu einem Geburtstag mußte, müssen wir die Tour wohl nochmal wiederholen !


----------



## xbromy (17. Juni 2005)

Hallo Bremer!

Wo kauft Ihr den so die Teile fürs MTB?

Gibt es noch einen Händler für Specialized im Lande....?
Bei dem man vielleicht auch Mäntel & Tachos von Specialized bekommen kann?

Danke!

P.S. wenn jemand ein knall oranges Rockhopper sieht. Bitte nehmt es mit und schreibt mir. (vor ca. 1,5 Jahren in Uni Nähe entwendet worden!) und es gab keins mehr...


----------



## iwp (17. Juni 2005)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> moin moin
> 
> ich werde heute abend mal wieder ne kleine Runde drehen, wenn jemand Lust hat dabei zu sein, einfach um 18:00 Uhr beim Haus am Walde sein !
> 
> ...


Hallo Christian  

werde ich heute nicht schaffen, will noch zu meinem Dealer in die Neustadt, was für die kettenpflege kaufen...  
Am Mittwoch hab ich ne nette Feiabendtour bei uns in Delmenhorst gedreht. Die Jungs fahren jeden Mitwoch um 18:00Uhr zur großen Höhe. Dieses mal hatte ich 45 km auf dem Tacho und viel Wald gesehen. Aber leider keine Brennesseln...   

Gruß Ingo


----------



## DAMDAM (17. Juni 2005)

Moin moin 

heute abend fällt aus ! Samstag und Sonntag werde ich zwei intensive Einheiten fahren also, wenn einer dazu lust dann bitte hier melden ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## juk (17. Juni 2005)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> Moin moin
> 
> heute abend fällt aus ! Samstag und Sonntag werde ich zwei intensive Einheiten fahren also, wenn einer dazu lust dann bitte hier melden !
> 
> Gruß Christian



Moin!

Sonntag bin ich dabei. Schlag mal nen Termin vor. Morgen werd ich wohl zu verkatert sein.   
Hach, bin grad ne schöne Tour durch den Sommerregen gefahren.  Das hatte was.   

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## wanted man (17. Juni 2005)

also ich fahr sonntag hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (17. Juni 2005)

warum tust du uns sowas an?
na ja, 3 wochen und ich bin auch weg


----------



## OxKing (17. Juni 2005)

Ha! Denkst wohl du kannst uns neidisch machen, was?
Bleiben wir halt hier auf unserem Norddeutschen Deich Trail! 
Ok, hast es doch geaschafft, ich will auch richtige Berge! 
Wo ist denn das?

@Damdam: Wann willst du denn morgen fahren? Und Wohin?


----------



## DAMDAM (18. Juni 2005)

ich dachte an den Autobahntrail so um 18:00 Uhr !

Gruß Christian


----------



## FORT_man (18. Juni 2005)

18:00 Autobahntrail ist ok, ich werde auch da sein,


Gruß Martin


----------



## dinosaur (18. Juni 2005)

Und ich fahr in 2 Wochen hier http://naturatrafoi.com/stelviobike/deutsch/sj_index.php
 
(allerdings - welche Sünde- mit dem Rennrad )
 Grüße Dino   (auf Arbeit- bei diesem Wetter   )


@xbromy: Leider kann mann soweit ich weiss nirgends in Bremen Specialized-Zubehör kaufen; es gibt aber einen Internet-Shop: www.specialized-shop.de über den ich schon mal positive Meldungen gelesen habe; Ersatzteile für mein Specialized habe ich schon mal über meinen Lieblingsradladen H.P. Jagst in HB-Tenever bekommen (der hat früher Specialized im Programm gehabt)


----------



## OxKing (18. Juni 2005)

Hmm... heute morgen wurde meine ganze Tagesplanung über Kopf geworfen,
als mich n Kumpel zum "Haakebeck abstauben" wachgeklingelt hat.
(Heute 10:00 Uhr bei Becks ein Kasten Haakebeck Alster für Bremen4U Mitglieder.)

War seitdem unterwegs.
Hätte ich früher gesehen das du heute doch erst um 18:00 Uhr fährst,
wär ich noch mitgekommen. Naja, wann soll es denn Morgen losgehen?


----------



## DAMDAM (18. Juni 2005)

Großes SORRY an alle die heute um 18:00 Uhr beim Haus am Walde waren, aber mir ist beim warm fahren ( wollte schon ein paar Kilometer ca. 20 Km in den Beinen haben ) die Felge kaputt gegangen     Reifen geplatzt und in der Kurve weggerutscht, hatte einen 8 Kilometer langen Fußmarsch nach Hause in Bikeschuhe, die nicht gerade dafür ausgelegt sind    :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:  auch ja ich habe jetzt zwei kaputte Fahrräder im Keller.

Für morgen muss ich noch die Felge weiter abschmiergeln und das Vorderrad zentrieren, dann könnte es morgen vielleicht klappen.  

Bis morgen 

Christian 

NOCHMAL SORRY AN FORTMANN


----------



## kiko (18. Juni 2005)

hi dino, noch son neidischmacher. es ist keine sünde dort mit dem rr zu fahren. es ist traumhaft! egal welches bike. bin auch in der ch. aber nur kurz. dann gehts richtung tour.
@damdam: wie willst du eigentlich einen marathon fahren, wenn du immer alles schrottest?? soweit mir bekannt ist, gibts beim mtbiken keine servicefahrzeuge.
gruss an alle, stefan


----------



## OxKing (19. Juni 2005)

Also wie sieht es aus mit Heute?
Hatt hier irgendwer bock heute zu fahren?

Ich würde gerne ab ca. 12:00 Uhr richtung Bremer Schweiz,
oder nochmal richtung Schmidts Kiefern / Eggestedt oder so aufbrechen.

Würde auch gerne mit den Neueinsteigern hier fahren,
langsam und nicht so weit wenn gewünscht.

Also hat irgendwer bock?


----------



## DAMDAM (19. Juni 2005)

@ kiko 

so ein service wagen wäre echt nicht schlecht   ! 

@ Oxking 

bin nich am reparieren der Schäden von gestern, daß dauert auch leider noch ein bißchen   !

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OxKing (19. Juni 2005)

Hmm... Wollen wir dann später fahren?
Dann vielleicht so gegen 15:45 und 16:00 Uhr irgendwo treffen?
(Dann kann ich heute noch mein Otherland Hörspiel "live" hören *g*)


----------



## juk (19. Juni 2005)

16h könnte ich schaffen. Da wär ich dabei.

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## OxKing (19. Juni 2005)

Hmm... dann 16:00 Uhr am Bahnhof Oslebshausen?!


----------



## juk (19. Juni 2005)

Geht klar.


----------



## DAMDAM (20. Juni 2005)

wie sieht es denn mit diesem Mittwoch aus ? Jemand Lust ? 

Gruß Christian 

@ oxking

wie war eure tour gestern ?


----------



## OxKing (20. Juni 2005)

Die Tour ansich war ganz ok, nichts spektakuläres,
nur etwas in richtung Bremer Schweiz rumgeeiert, und nachher nochmal 
den Eggestedter Autobahntrail in die andere richtung gefahren.
Leider schaute dort ein hinterhältiger kleiner Baumstumpf aus dem Boden, 
den ich mit dem Vorderrad umkurvt habe, doch mit dem Hinterrad noch
genau mit der der Radkante erwischt habe. Ergebniss = Durchschlag -> Luft raus. 

Musste mir dann von Juk einen Schlauch (Mit diesen blöden Franzackenventilen) leihen.
Werde gleich mal losfahren und erstmal ersatz kaufen:
Einen neuen mit Franzackenventil für Juk, und nen ordendlichen mit Autoventil für mich.


----------



## juk (20. Juni 2005)

Willkommen bei den Bremer Pannenwochen!   

Ich hab eigentlich immer Lust zu biken und werd Mittwoch natürlich dabei sein.

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## maxihb (20. Juni 2005)

Bremer Pannenwochen!!!!

Ihr müßt mal vorsichtiger fahren      

@ OxKing... 

mit "Franzakenschläuchen wär dir das nicht passiert     

würde gerne Morgen in den Vormittagsstunden ein wenig Kilometerfressen (ist ganz gut wegen noch nicht so warm... bin heute Morgen nach der Nachtschicht 34 km gefahren...)

Wer mag mitmachen????

Würde vorschlagen mal ein bisschen am Werdersee Kilometerchen zu bolzen....


----------



## OxKing (20. Juni 2005)

@Juk:
So, Schläuche sind gekauft, werde dir den am Mittwoch mitbringen.
Werde nachher gleich mein Hinterrad wieder auf Autoventil umrüsten.  
(Hat jemand interesse an einem nur 30 kilometer gefahrenen Schwalbe SV13 Schlauch?)

@MaxiHB: 
Naja, der platte hatte ja nichts mit dem Ventil zu tun...
Aber es war ein billig Schlauch von Kenda, einer von Schwalbe hätte ja vielleicht
(mit oder ohne Franzmannventil) gehalten, kann man nicht wissen.....

Morgen vormittag fahren wäre ja eigentlich ganz ok.... aber Werdersee. 
Ich hab da lieber nen bisschen Gelände und Bäume um mich beim Biken. 
(Ist bei solchem Wetter auch besser wegen dem Schatten.  )

Naja, ich muss morgen sowieso erstmal auf den Paketboten warten,
der mir hoffentlich meine "Neon Genesis Evangelion" DVD bringen tut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (20. Juni 2005)

sonst müsst ihr mal dh schläuche versuchen. 450g gummi!! selbst bei 1,5 bar fast unzerstörbar.
bis bald, s.


----------



## trekhb (21. Juni 2005)

Sonntag schon was geplant?Will mein neues Bike ausreiten....


----------



## Fissla (21. Juni 2005)

Was hast du denn für ein Neues ? Wo stellst du dir denn eine Route vor, will auch mal wieder mitmischen


----------



## Tatze83 (21. Juni 2005)

so ich meld mich dann mal wieder ausm harz zurück 

ehrlich gesagt hab ich es mir sogar schwerer vorgestellt. sogar der brocken durfte dran glauben     

falls mir niemand glauben sollte, kann ich das verstehen, aber für den fall der fälle hab ich auch ein paar beweisfotos gemacht   

ich denk mal, wir sehen uns mittwoch wieder. wo sollst hingehen?

dann hab ich nochmal nen vorschlag für ne samstagstour.. mitm zug bis nach bad harzburg (wochenendticket) und dann ne tour der volksbank-arena abfahren. die touren sind sehr schön ausgedacht und ich würde die gerne nochmal fahren. also wer hat noch lust?


----------



## trekhb (22. Juni 2005)

Habe mal im Nordhausen gewohnt und bin schon öffters den Brocken hoch,ist nicht schlecht,aber runter braucht mann unbedingt eine Klingel!!!!Im Winter von Schierke die Brockenstrasse hoch macht auch echt Spass,vor allem wenn mann dann abwärts die Schlittenfahrer überholt.....!


----------



## OxKing (22. Juni 2005)

@trekhb:
Was hälst du denn von heute abend zum neuen Bike einfahren?
Immerhin ist heute wieder Mittwoch....

@All:
Also heute wieder wie immer um 18:00 Uhr bei der Brücke am Haus am Walde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tatze83 (22. Juni 2005)

trekhb schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mal im Nordhausen gewohnt und bin schon öffters den Brocken hoch,ist nicht schlecht,aber runter braucht mann unbedingt eine Klingel!!!!




meine "klingel":


----------



## OxKing (22. Juni 2005)

Tööörööööö!


----------



## juk (22. Juni 2005)

OxKing schrieb:
			
		

> @All:
> Also heute wieder wie immer um 18:00 Uhr bei der Brücke am Haus am Walde?



Irgendwie hat sich seit letzter Woche  der Zeitpunkt auf 18:15 Uhr verschoben. Tolle Sache, wie ich finde.   Ich bin dabei!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Tatze83 (22. Juni 2005)

also jetzt mal ganz offiziel..

Treffen um 18:15 Uhr am "Haus am Walde"

Wo wir hinfahren können wir dann ja vor Ort noch besprechen oder uns im Forum einigen. Ich bin nachher auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## DAMDAM (22. Juni 2005)

Bin auch dabei heute abend um 18:15 Uhr bei HaW  . Hoffe das wir heute den Pannenteufel zu hause lassen ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## riser (22. Juni 2005)

Ich werde heute abend auch mal wieder dabei sein.
Ich mute es mir heute auch mal zu direkt mit dem Fahrrad zum H.a.W. zu fahren. Da gibt es wenigstens keine Staus.


----------



## trekhb (23. Juni 2005)

Also nächsten Mittwoch habe ich frei und da kann mann sich ja mal treffen.Habe mir bei BOC  ein 2 Dancer geholt,da CANYON ja absolute Lieferprobleme hat.Na ja die hatten bei BOC 20% wochen,da habe ich schon einiges gespart und den Service am Weserpark....


----------



## OxKing (23. Juni 2005)

Ja ja, die Fahräder von BOC sind einfach "zu gefährlich"!  

Wie sieht es dann aus am Wochenende?
Wollen wir wieder mal nach Schmidts Kiefern?
War ja letztens wirklich lustig da. An sonnsten macht mal vorschläge....
Ob Samstag oder Sonntag wär mir glaube ich auch egal,
aber ich wäre ausnahmsweise mal dafür das wir früh fahren (Treffen um 9:00 Uhr oder so)


----------



## Fissla (23. Juni 2005)

Ich wäre auch mal wieder dabei, wenn wir mal wieder Schmidts Kiefern unsicher machen. Auch der Vorschlag etwas früher zu Starten kommt mir voll entgegen    Bin halt Frühaufsteher   

Vielleicht käme ja mein Bruder auch mal mit. 
Ansonsten könnten wir auch an die andere Seite der B6 mal unsicher machen, also so in Richtung Garlstedt o.ä. Ich kenne mich da nicht so wirklich aus, aber so wir in den Kiefern gefahren sind, sollte es dann da auch kein Problem geben  .

Aber ich wäre auch nocheinmal für die Fahrt durch die Kiefern, wer noch ?


----------



## DAMDAM (23. Juni 2005)

Moin Moin 

ich werde am Wochenende nicht mit nach Schmidtskiefern fahren, da ich andere Pläne für das Wochenende habe (Marathontraining !!). 

Werde hier posten wann ich am Wochenende fahre, aber eher Regeneratives Training   , also wer Lust hat locker hier in Bremen zu trainieren oder ne Tour zu fahren könnt ihr das ja posten !

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (23. Juni 2005)

@DAMDAM
Wie wär's mit Marathontraining Freitag ab ca. 15:30 Uhr?

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## kiko (24. Juni 2005)

hi leuts.
kann im moment nachts nicht so richtig pennen. wenn mal jemand lust hat (so ab mitternacht)die treppen in der city unsicher zu machen, der soll mal posten. macht auch laune.
grüsse, stefan


----------



## DAMDAM (24. Juni 2005)

moin moin 

@ juk 

werde heute nur 60 min. ganz langsam fahren, wenn möglich habe nämlich dank FlipFlops eine dicke fette Blase direkt unter dem Fuß (kann nichtmal richtig laufen). 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Fissla (24. Juni 2005)

Hmm, wohl noch keiner so richtig begeistert mit nach SchmidtsKiefern zu kommen. Vielleicht klappt es ja nächste Woche, dann ist es viellleicht auch schon etwas kühler...


----------



## OxKing (24. Juni 2005)

@Fissla:
Also solange du wenigstens mit fährst, werde ich auf jedenfall fahren.
Wetter-online sagt für morgen gewitter an. 
Dann wäre ich eher für Sonntag morgen um 9:00 Uhr bei dir, ok?


----------



## Fissla (25. Juni 2005)

@ Oxking,

nun sitze ich hier. Sehe aus dem Fenster und muss festellen, das das Wetter drausser ja nun wirklich nicht gut ist. Es sieht aus, als würde es hier gleich richtig krachen...

Ich werde morgen wohl nicht fahren. Muss wohl mit meinem Bruder nocheinmal los, vielleicht nächste Woche ?

Oder es klappt noch, ich frage nocheinmal nach....


----------



## maxihb (25. Juni 2005)

@ OxKing

Solltest du morgen in den Abendstunden (evtl. so um 20 Uhr) noch Bock auf ne kleine Runde in Schmidts Kiefern haben, wäre ich dabei... 

www.wetter.de sagt 24°C vorher bei leicht bedecktem Himmel... als perfektes Wetter zum Biken, oder???

Alternativvorschläge werden gerne angenommen... kann aber erst ab ca. 20 Uhr!!!!


----------



## OxKing (26. Juni 2005)

Ok, dann fahre ich morgen früh nicht, und wohl auch abends nicht,
da mir 20:00 Uhr irgendwie zu spät ist. Da ist das ja schon bald wieder dunkel...  

Naja, werd dann morgen nicht fahren,
dafür aber die letzte Folge Otherland vor der Sommerpause hören.


----------



## gabelfox (26. Juni 2005)

Hi,
hat jemand mal kurz Lust mir zu erklären was mit den hier oft genannten Strecken gemeint ist? Kenne mich in Bremen allerdings nicht ganz so gut aus. Wo gehts denn da los und wohin?

A27 Autobahntrail?
Öllager?
Schmidts Kiefern/Eggstedt?

thx schonmal.  
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (26. Juni 2005)

Hallo gabelfox,
herzlich willkommen im Bremer Thread! 
Eine wenig Lesearbeit musst du dir schon zumuten , wenn du die "Perlen unter den Bremer Trails" finden willst  . Um es etwas einfacher zu machen hab ich einige Beiträge mit Hinweisen mal zusammengestellt: 183, 250, 253, 293, 480, und Oxking's kleine MTB-Seite  
Natürlich macht es viel mehr Spass mit anderen, die die Trails schon kennen, zu fahren, da man dann nicht ständig nach dem Weg peilen muss!
Also, klink dich doch mal bei uns ein. Ein fast schon fest stehender Termin ist der Mittwochabend, ca 18:15 ab Haus am Walde!
Ciao Dino  


ps: Haben bei einer spontanen Tour über den Autobahntrail gestern abend relativ frisches Blut an den Brombeersträuchern gesehen. Von wem war das?


----------



## wanted man (26. Juni 2005)

moin!
bin wieder zurück!! eine woche lang, jeden tag eine gute tour (mit höhenmetern!!!).
hier z.b. von der Tschadin - Alm in Kals am Grossglockner:


----------



## OxKing (26. Juni 2005)

@Gabelfox:
Mit "Autobahntrail" ist eine Tour vom Haus am Walde aus gemeint,
die so grob bechrieben folgendermassen ausschaut:
Hochfahren zum Campingplatz, dort über die Straße,
und auf dem "bewaldeten" Wall zwischen Autobahn und Fernwärmeleitung lang,
bis man da hinterm Tierheim rauskommt.
Dann gehts wieder über die Straße und durchs parzellengebiet irgendwie zum
Waller Feldmarksee, am Maschienenfleet lang, nachher am Bahndamm bis nach Grambke,
dort am ersten See rechts vorbei, wieder auf einem Wall an der Autobahn längs,
dann zum Grambker See, einmal umzu, und dann auf dem Wümmedeich zurück zum Haus am Walde.

Schmidts Kiefern ist ein Wald zwischen Eggestedt und Garlstedt im Norden Bremens.
Allerdings ist der nur am Wochenende "geöffnet", da es Bundeswehrgelände ist.

Das alte Öllager ist mitten in Achim gelegen.
War glaube ich auch mal ein Armee Übungsgelände....
Dort ist es auch ziemlich "hügelig" und es gibt ein paar nette kleine Abfahrten.

Aber wie schon oft gesagt, schliess dich einfach mal an eine Tour an,
dann werden dir auch gleich die besten Wege gezeigt.


----------



## gabelfox (26. Juni 2005)

Hi, 
gar net so einfach sich bei 32 Seiten Thread die Infos rauszulesen    Die Nummern und OxKings Seite haben jedenfalls schonmal sehr geholfen.
thx für die Einladung, vielleicht bin ich Mittwoch tatsächlich dabei. Das wäre also "Kreuzung von Kuhgrabenweg und Wetterungsweg", ca. 18.15Uhr, richtig? Kann man seinen Wagen da irgendwo abstellen? 

Stephan


----------



## maxihb (26. Juni 2005)

Mit dem Parken ist`s net so einfach...    

ich durfte beim letzten mal am Haus am Walde 35  zugunsten der Staatskasse wegen Parkem im Haltverbot bezahlen... 

ich würde den "Joggerparkplatz" (Parkallee kurz hinter der Unterführung) empfehlen...


----------



## gabelfox (26. Juni 2005)

Map24 zeigt mir Ende der Achternstraße nen Parkplatz an. Kost dat wat? Auf Staatunterstützung habe ich auch keine Lust   
Ansonsten sind da doch jede Menge Nebenstraßen. Ist dat alles schon mit Parkuhr versehen    Müßte doch gehen, oder?
Sonst ginge es ja auch bei der Stadthalle. Kommt man da rund um die Uhr wieder  runter vom Parkplatz falls es später wird   ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (26. Juni 2005)

Hallo gabelfox (Fox-Gabel?)
mit dem Parken ist das überhaupt kein Problem: direkt am Anfang des Wetterungsweges sind einige gebührenfreie(?) Parkboxen; wenn da nichts frei ist fährst du einfach ca 300 m weiter geradeaus (noch am Reitclub vorbei), dann kommt auf der rechten Seite ein großer kostenloser Parkplatz am Unisee; wird sicher was frei sein.  
Ich kann am Mittwoch leider nicht mitfahren, aber schau doch noch mal in den nächsten Tage hier ins Netz: Damdam und Juk werden sicher fahren, müssen ja noch für ihren Marathon üben   


@wanted man:
wenn ich nicht selber am Wochenende in die Alpen fahren würde, könnte ich beim Anblick solcher Bilder schwermütig werden  

dino


----------



## DAMDAM (26. Juni 2005)

Moin Moin 

Das sieht der Dinosaur ganz richtig, zumindest ich were am Mittwoch um 18:15 Uhr beim Haus am Walde sein( sogar wenn es schneien würde)! Den Parkplatz am Unisee hätte ich dir empfohlen, das ist sicher die beste Wahl !

Freue mich mal wieder einen Neuen in der Runde begrüßen zu dürfen !

Gruß DamDam


----------



## maxihb (27. Juni 2005)

Mal eben ne Frage an die anderen Hochsolling-Biker!!!

Wo kommt ihr in Hochsolling für die Nacht unter???
Oder reist ihr erst am Wettkampftag an??

Solltet ihr so wie ich schon am Samstag anreisen, würde ich ne kleine Tour zum warm werden vorschlagen!!


----------



## DAMDAM (27. Juni 2005)

Moin Maxi

Eigentlich habe ich geplant erst am Sonntag anzureisen, aber auf der Seite des Veranstalters gibt es auch einen Link zu Hotel´s oder Pansionen vor Ort !

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (27. Juni 2005)

@ DAMDAM

Also ich reise schon Samstag morgen an... da hab ich noch ein wenig Zeit mir die Gegend anzugucken und mach mir keinen Stress am Sonntag...


----------



## riser (27. Juni 2005)

@ maxihb & damdam

meine frau und ich werden erst sonntagmorgen anreisen, da ich samstagabend noch arbeiten muss (  hoffentlich nicht so lange  ). muss mich nur noch mal schlau machen, bis wann man die startnummern abgeholt haben muss. oder weiß einer von euch das schon.

man könnte evtl. noch mal telefonnummern austauschen, falls das dort doch alles ein bischen unübersichtlich ist und man sich nicht gleich sollte.

gruß dirk!


----------



## maxihb (27. Juni 2005)

@ riser

also.. ich hab grade noch mal auf der Homepage nachgeschaut!

da bis 7 Uhr Nachmeldungen möglich sind, gehe ich davon aus, dass man ab 7:30 die Startnummern abholen kann... um 8 Uhr starten dann die 106 km... wir sind um 9:30 dran   

meine Handynummer schicke ich dir per PN... ich denke mal meine Freundin wird das beaufsichtigen... möchte es nur ungern beim rennen in der Trikottasche haben...

ich habe mich grade übrigens das erste mal seit 3 Monaten wieder gelegt... zum Glück nur ein paar Kratzer... da ist meine Teilnahme nicht gefährdet!!!

   

@ Hochsolling-Biker

Wer hat Freitag Nachmittag Laune auf ein kleines Abschlußtraining???


----------



## juk (27. Juni 2005)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> @ Hochsolling-Biker
> 
> Wer hat Freitag Nachmittag Laune auf ein kleines Abschlußtraining???



Da ich Mittwoch wohl nicht dabei sein kann, wäre für eine Freitagsrunde durchaus zu haben. Btw, für Ende der Woche ist Regen voraus gesagt. Gibt wohl doch ne Schlammschlacht am Sonntag. :-/

Was die Anreise angeht, bin ich noch unentschieden. Das frühe Startnummern abholen und die relativ lange Anfahrt... Hm, mal sehen.

bisdietage,
Jürgen


----------



## maxihb (27. Juni 2005)

also ich habe laut Routenplaner 254 km bis zum Hotel...

da hab ich früh morgens wenig Lust zu und sitze lieber am nicht selbst gedeckten Frühstückstisch...

da ich Freitag Vormittag meinen neuen Carbonlenker bzw. -Hörnchen bekomme (und natürlich sofort anbaue) würde ich die gerne noch kurz mal etwas antesten... würde Freitag so gegen 14:00 vorschlagen... eben ne Runde locker ausfahren... mehr Straße als Gelände.... (möchte ja nicht noch mal vor Sonntag auf der Schn.... liegen)


----------



## maxihb (27. Juni 2005)

Jungs... dat wird ruchtig schlammig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Donnerstag bis Samstag ist in Holzminden Regen... Freitag sogar Gewitter!!!

also können wir uns auf ne richit gute Dusche von oben und eine ebensolche Piste einstellen!!!!

Na wenn wir da mal hicht baden gehen... und seit Damdam`s kleiner Pfützendurchfahrt wissen wir... es ist nicht jede Pfütze fahrbar.... ich werd meinem Bike schon mal ein paar dicke Schlappen anziehen!!!

Racing Ralph wir das nicht packen, fürchte ich!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (27. Juni 2005)

Moin Moin 

Wie gesagt ich habe es euch immer gesagt: "Egal wie das Wetter die Zeit davor ist, wenn der Marathon im Solling ist wird die Strecke eine Schlamm-rutsch-Bahn sein ! Das ist jetzt schon seit nun mehr 4 Jahren so   ! 

Noch ne Sache zu dem Thema Reifen :  Ich denke schon, dass der Racing Ralph eine gar nicht so schlechte Wahl ist, da die Strecke zum größten Teil auf Forstwegen abläuft  und manche von uns ja auch schon bei Scheißwetter mit Semislicks gefahren sind ! 

Am Freitag kann ich leider nicht, da ich in der Uni noch ein Crashtutorium machen muß    Uni geht leider nunmal doch vor   !

Meine Handynummer bekommt ihr bis Freitag per PN oder am Mittwoch, wenn einer von Euch da ist. 

Sollten wir uns vor Sonntag nicht mehr sehen, wünsch ich noch eine schöne und stressfreie Woche! 

Das mit dem Wetter wird schon und denkt immer daran " Mehr als zu geschlammt geht nicht ! Und Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit "

Gruß Christian


----------



## juk (27. Juni 2005)

@Teammates
Handynr. habt ihr per PN bekommen. Das mit dem Wetter wird schon. Hauptsache es gibt keinen Frost!    Ich werd morgen mal die Hotelsituation checken. Vielleicht können wir uns dort ja Samstag abend noch auf ein Bierchen äh Isotonischen Drink treffen. Übernachtung ist wohl von Vorteil. Wir müssen ja fit sein.   

@Maxi
Freitag 14h wird knapp. Frühestens 14:30 möglich. Lass uns feilschen!   

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## maxihb (28. Juni 2005)

@ juk...

warum sollten wir feilschen... wie Damdam schon sagte... wir brauchen ne stressfreie Woche!!!

Wenn dein frühester Termin 14:30 ist, dann lass uns doch einfach 15:00 Uhr sagen!!!

Natürlich gilt das Abschlußtraining nicht nur for our special team... wer mag, soll sich anschließen!!! 

zur Hotelsituation... ich hab mich und meine Freundin im Waldschloß eingemietet (ja, ich bringe meinen Fanclub mit     ) das hab ich über die Veranstalterhomepage... oder: www.waldschloss-solling.de , dort wurde mir ein sicherer Aufbewahrungsort für mein Bike zugesagt!!!

ich bin übrigens der festen Überzeugung, wir sollten am Abend vorher NICHT auf das uns aufgrund unser zahlreichen Trainingseinheiten zustehnde Bierchen verzichten!!! Aber nur eins, sonst wälzen wir uns früher im Schlamm als uns lieb ist...

@ Damdam... 

und du meinst, die Racing Ralphs packen das????


----------



## juk (28. Juni 2005)

@maxi
Hab nun auch ein Zimmer im Waldschloß genommen. Vielleicht kann man sich die Strecke ja Samstag schon mal vorab ansehen.

@alle
Mittwoch 18:15, Haus am Walde (wahrscheinlich ohne mich   )
Freitag 15:00, Haus am Walde

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## DAMDAM (28. Juni 2005)

Moin 

@ Marathonfahrer

Ich werde nochmal schauen was sich machen läßt mit der Uni und in wie weit ich vielleicht auch schon am Samstag Anreise ! Werde das dann heute Abend nochmal posten !

@ Alle 

Wer ist denn nun am Mittwoch um 18:15 Uhr bei einer lockeren Tour ("es wird nicht schnell gefahren !) am Haus am Walde dabei ?

MFG

Christain


----------



## riser (28. Juni 2005)

@ juk und maxihb

freitag nachmittag hört sich gut an für ein kleines abschlusstrainig, solange die ausfahrt nicht bis in den frühen abend geht, da ich und meine frau noch ein rendevouz mit vielen "KATZEN" in bremen haben. aber ich glaube 15h ist gut (14:30h besser) zumindest wenn wir "nur" den Autobahntrail fahren. Es sei denn, einer von euch kennt noch ne andere strecke, die in 2 1/2 bis 3h absolvierbar ist.

Gruß Dirk!

ps: ich schicke euch meine handynummer als pn-antwort.


----------



## maxihb (28. Juni 2005)

@ juk...

leider gibt es noch kein isotonisches Bier   

aber ich denke mal wir nehmen die Nudelparty mit und trinken noch ein gepflegtes Pilsken, damit wir auch gut schlafen können!!! 

Mittwoch bin ich nicht dabei, wegen Spätdienst... und ab Freitag hab ich dann erst mal frei!!!!           

@ riser...

wollen wir nicht als Abschlußtraining mal etwas weniger anderes fahren??? ich dachte so an ne schöne Tour zum Werdersee... (mal gucken, obs da auch Trails in der Ecke gibt) so ne ganz lockere Ausfahrt... das Pulver verschießen wir schon früh genug....


----------



## gabelfox (28. Juni 2005)

Ich werde Mittwoch mal mitmachen. Brauche allerdings Führung   , da ich die Strecke ja nu gar nicht kenne. Ich hoffe ich bin net der Opa dann   

Ihr scheint ja alle ziemliche Profis zu sein. Aber ich gebe alles (was auch immer das bedeutet)    Freu mich schon drauf.

Gruss,
Stephan


----------



## Tatze83 (28. Juni 2005)

ich wollte mittwoch eigneltich ganz gerne mitfahren aber jetzt habe ich gerade eben erfahren, dass ich mittwoch und donnerstag bis 0 uhr arbeiten darf     :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riser (28. Juni 2005)

@ maxihb

werdersee ist natürlich auch ne nette Runde zum lockeren fahren           (z.b. die Runde über W.-K.-Brücke - Wehrstraße sind ca. 10,5km). würde sich bei mir auch insofern anbieten, dass ich direkt zum werdersee fahren kann und man sich dann dort trifft. ich kenne mich auch relativ gut in diesem bereich aus (bin dort öfter laufen), nur großartige trails wird man da glaube ich nicht finden.

ich würde dann vorschlagen, dass man sich 15:00h an der Rolandklinik trifft oder wenn es geht schon etwas früher.


----------



## DAMDAM (28. Juni 2005)

Moin Moin 

Werde jetzt auch am Samstag anreisen! Habe gerade gebucht   und schlage vor wir treffen uns dann so um 15:00 Uhr beim Haus des Gastes ( Der Ort wo auch der Start ist !) um mal die Strecke ein bißchen abzufahren ! (Wenn es die von vor zwei Jahren ist, kriege ich die glaube ich noch so halb zusammen   ) !

Sollten wir uns am Mittwoch nicht mehr sehen, dann aber spätestens am Samstag zum einrollen und zur Nudelparty !!! FREU FREU FREU 

MFG 

Christian 

P.S. Ich wohne in Haus Schulenburg 

@ riser sollen wir eure Startnummern, wenn das geht schon abholen, dann habt ihr weniger Stress damit und wir treffen uns dann zum warm fahren in Hochsolling ?


----------



## OxKing (28. Juni 2005)

@Riser:
Ich wünsch dir schonmal viel Spaß im Musical. 

@All:
Also ich werde erstmal morgen um 18:15 am Haus am Walde sein.
Bis denn. 

Ich war übrigend heute im Deister... Leider ohne Bike. 
Ist aber auch so ganz schön da.


----------



## FORT_man (29. Juni 2005)

Ich werde auch um 18:15 am Haus am Walde sein-ich war für ein paar Tage zum biken in der Sächsischen Schweiz bei Dresden, man kann sich da wochenlang austoben, bis runter nach Tschechien.

Gruß Martin


----------



## kiko (29. Juni 2005)

@ wanted man: dein bild eben erst gesehen. wäre dein breezer nicht mit drauf, könnte man an eine postkarte denken. ein traum....
@die anderen: viel spass noch
grüsse, stefan


----------



## DAMDAM (29. Juni 2005)

Moin Moin 

wie siehts jetzt aus wann wollen wir uns denn nun in Hochsolling treffen ?
Unsere Tour heute war relativ locker 2 Std. rollen auf dem Autobahntrail !

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabelfox (29. Juni 2005)

So,so, das nennst du also locker rollen    Die ca. 15km Deich am Schluss mußte ich mich schon bissl quälen    Da ist wohl noch bissl Training nötig. Aber hat schon Spaß gemacht, tolle Strecke, nette Leute   

Gruss,
Stephan


----------



## riser (30. Juni 2005)

@ alle die morgen fahren wollten

wie sieht es jetzt aus mit morgen locker ausrollen. würde immer noch vorschlagen, dass man sich an der Roland-Klinik trifft, zu einer er o.g. zeiten.

wenn es morgen natürlich aus eimern schiffen sollte, wäre ich abgeneigt, weiter wie nötig zu fahren.

auch wenn ihr gar nicht fahren wollt, oder irgendwo anders lieber radeln würdet, dann gebt mal ein zeichen!


Gruß 
Dirk


----------



## juk (30. Juni 2005)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin
> 
> wie siehts jetzt aus wann wollen wir uns denn nun in Hochsolling treffen ?



Moin!

Gute Frage. Ich wollte Samstag so gegen Mittag hier losfahren. 15h oder 16h klingt machbar, oder? Evtl. eher letzteres.

@ Abschlusstrainingsrundenteilnehmer
Falls es morgen regnen sollte, lass ich's lieber bleiben. Ich fürchte, ich hab mir ne kleine Erkältung eingefangen.   Ansonsten 15h, HaW oder wie waren wir verblieben?

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## riser (30. Juni 2005)

@ juk

hallöchen!

wenn es wie von maxi vorgeschlagen, beim werdersee bleibt, dann würde ich halt an der roland-klinik dazustoßen wollen.


----------



## juk (30. Juni 2005)

Hi,

welch timing! Also 15h Roland-Klinik? Ist ok für mich.


----------



## riser (30. Juni 2005)

@ juk 

das hört sich sehr gut an. dann würde ich sagen, morgen 15:00h an der Rolandklinik.

muss jetzt esrtmal dringend nach meinem abendessen im ofen gucken!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DAMDAM (30. Juni 2005)

Moin Moin

@ Hochsollingfahrer

Habe nochmal meinen Terminplan überschlagen und finde 16:00 Uhr beim Haus des Gastes besser ! Also machen wir das jetzt fest ! 16:00 Uhr treffen!

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (1. Juli 2005)

@ riser und juk

Also für mich fällt das Training heute ins Wasser.. ich hab mir ne etwas fettere Erkältung abgeholt (TOLL, JETZT WO ICH SOWAS ECHT GEBRAUCHEN KANN) und werde jetzt erst mal bis Sonntag morgen aussetzen, damit ich noch rechtzeitig zum Rennen wieder fit bin...


----------



## DAMDAM (1. Juli 2005)

@ Maxihb

och maxi, aber wir wollten doch am Samstag die Strecke schonmal in Teilen abfahren, oder ?!? 

Bin zwar auch ein bißchen erkältet, aber wenn am Samstag ganz locker fahren wird da nichts großartig passieren denke ich ! und eine Besichtigung kann bei dem Wetter nur von Vorteil sein und in Bergen Singletrails runterzuheizen ist sowieso unbezahlbar also ich hoffe das ihr Beide Am Samtag ( JUK unD MAXI ) halbwegs gesund um 16:00 Uhr beim Haus des Gastes seid !

Gruß Christian


----------



## juk (1. Juli 2005)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> @ Maxihb
> also ich hoffe das ihr Beide Am Samtag ( JUK unD MAXI ) halbwegs gesund um 16:00 Uhr beim Haus des Gastes seid !



Das krieg ich hin. Meine Erkältung hat sich verflüchtigt! Bin topfit!   
Und jetzt geht's auf eine lockere Trainingsrunde mit riser.

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (1. Juli 2005)

@ DAMDAM

ich werde mal gucken wies mir morgen so geht... heute geht überhaupt nix... außer dass ich mich mit Medizin vollpumpe... mein Arzt hat mir zwar davon abgeraten... aber ich liege lieber ab Montag ne Woche im Bett als 3 Monate Training für Sonntag wegzuwerfen...!!!

Ich fahre Sonntag auf jeden Fall...!!! 

Und morgen früh ist Anreise nach Hochsolling... wenn wir dann Nachmittags ne Runde locker fahren gehts wohl... sonntag muß es ja auch gehen!!!

Ich könnte so einen Hals kriegen, dass ich ausgerechnet jetzt quasi fast flach liege...


----------



## DAMDAM (1. Juli 2005)

Moin Moin 

Nun steht es fest es wird zwar warm, aber auch sehr nass sein      ! Freue mich schon auf die lockere Runde und auch auf die Nudelparty mit Streckenpresentation am Abend            . Es ist ein wirklich schönes Gefühl das endlich das Marathonwochenende gekommen ist !!

@ Maxihb 

Das mit Erkältung wird schon wieder ! Ich soll von meiner Freundin / Fanclub fragen ob du deine Freundin auch mit zur Nudelparty nimmst ? 

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (2. Juli 2005)

@ Damdam...

also mein Fanclub/Freundin kommt mit zur Nudelparty...

wir fahren jetzt in so ca. ner Stunde los... bis nachher!!!


----------



## riser (3. Juli 2005)

So, endlich wieder etwas erholt von den Rennstrapazen.

Das mit den Rennergebnissen ist wirklich murks gelaufen. Da sind ja auch noch keine Ergebnisse auf der Internetseite. Dafür habe ich aber eine kleine Auswahl meiner Fotos in mein Album gestellt. Damit alle die BREMER HELDEN bewundern können.


----------



## maxihb (3. Juli 2005)

@ riser... 

wie hast das mit dem Erholen geschafft???

ich werde wohl gleich ins Bettchen fallen und noch vor dem Aufschlag auf dem Kissen eingeschlafen sein!!!

Ich muß sagen, es war zwar ne richitige Schinderei heute, aber irgendwie doch geil, oder??? Dieses geile Gefühl mal son richtigen Berg runter zu donnern... aber noch viel geiler war das Gefühl, dass der Anstieg geschafft ist, und die Beine aufhören zu schmerzen...!!!

Auf jeden Fall war das heute nicht mein letztes Rennen!!!

Und noch mal nen    für unser Team... war riesig mit euch zu fahren!!!

Jederzeit wieder!!! 3. September ist schon gedanklich freigehalten!!!


----------



## riser (3. Juli 2005)

Wie hieß nochmal die Internetseite, auf der die Fotos vom Rennen ausgestellt werden sollen?


----------



## maxihb (3. Juli 2005)

auf der Seite: www.bikesportnews.de !!! 

es sind aber noch keine Bilder eingestellt!!!


----------



## OxKing (4. Juli 2005)

Glückwunsch! Ihr habt ja in der Teamwerung den 2. Platz belegt,
und das IBC DIMB Team größtenteils weit hinter euch gelassen! 

Super Leistung.


----------



## DAMDAM (4. Juli 2005)

@ Marathonfahrer

Wir sind zweiter in der Teamwertung geworden !!!!!! 

Die Ergebnisse sind jetzt online !!! Leider habe ich noch keine offiziellen Fotos gefunden    .

Gruß Christian

@ JUK 

Guck lieber nicht nach wo du in der M30 Klasse gelandet wärst   , aber nächstes Jahr packen wir die Harzer und es wird alles besser !


Für alle die auf den Geschmack gekommen sind und noch einen Marathon fahren wollen kann ich den hier empfehlen http://www.briese-at-sports.de/ und Riser sagte auch das im Harz auch noch in Nächster Zeit einer sein solle !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (4. Juli 2005)

Platz 2 in der Teamwertung ist doch nicht übel bei der Konkurrenz!  Die ersten Fotos sind auch online. Können wir auch kaufen. Naja.




			
				DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> @ JUK
> Guck lieber nicht nach wo du in der M30 Klasse gelandet wärst   , aber nächstes Jahr packen wir die Harzer und es wird alles besser !



Zu spät. Hab ich schon gesehen. Das Schicksal der späten Geburt. Nächstes Jahr fahren wir hoffentlich die 53km, da ist mehr Konkurrenz und ein Podestplatz wohl unmöglich.

Der Bad Pyrmont Marathon sieht sehr gut aus!   Da wär ich wohl dabei!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## kiko (4. Juli 2005)

glückwunsch auch von mir. top leistung


----------



## gabelfox (5. Juli 2005)

Glückwunsch zu der super Leistung   

kann mal jemand nen Link posten für Bilder und Infos? Finde auf der oben angegebenen Seite nämlich nichts


----------



## juk (5. Juli 2005)

gabelfox schrieb:
			
		

> kann mal jemand nen Link posten für Bilder und Infos? Finde auf der oben angegebenen Seite nämlich nichts



http://www.mountainbike-cup.de/ 
Fotos gibt es unter Angabe der Startnummer (die in der Ergebnisliste zu ersehen sind) in dem in der Fotogalerie aufgeführten Link.

Bikesportnews.de hat jetzt auch einen kurzen Artikel online.

Btw, morgen ist Mittwoch. Jemand bei der traditionellen Mittwochsrunde dabei?

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## OxKing (5. Juli 2005)

Hier alle Fotos von dem event: 
http://www.fotosvomevent.de/events/amc05/
(Leider sind die Nummern nicht die Startnummern....)

Was man nicht alles findet wenn man in der URL mal ein wenig probiert....
Mal schauen ob die da auch irgendwo noch in Groß liegen.


----------



## riser (6. Juli 2005)

@ juk

Ich kann einfach keine Ergebnislisten finden und schon gar nicht auf der Seite vom Mountainbike-Cup. Wenn du schon eine Liste gesehen hast, dann nenn mir bitte doch nochmal den genauen Namen der Internetseite und dann den Menüpunkt unter dem ich auf der Seite die Listen finde. Auf der 
Mountainbike-Cup.de stehen unter Ergebnislisten nur die Ergebnisse bist 2004 und das Gleiche gilt für die Fotogalerie. Und dort ist bei mir auch kein Link auf eine andere Seite mit Fotos vom Rennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (6. Juli 2005)

@riser

Du solltest die Einstellungen deines Browser-Cache überdenken. 
Falls das nicht klappt, hier die direkten Links:

Ergebnisliste 
Klassen-Ergebnisliste
Mannschafts-Ergebnisliste 

Fotos Teil 1 
Fotosvomevent.de 

HTH
Jürgen


----------



## zastafari (6. Juli 2005)

Hi,

wollte mal drauf hinweisen, daß am 21.8. in Lübbecke (ca. 80km von Bremen) der 5. Lauf des NRW-Cups stattfindet. Das ganze ist nen Cross-Country-Rennen auf einem Rundkurs von ca. 4,5 km bei 170hm. 
Vielleicht sieht man sich denn dort...


----------



## JoBa (6. Juli 2005)

darf ich mir mal einreihen...?

Komme aus der Nähe von Achim!

Wollt mal fragen wo ihr immer so fahrt?


----------



## juk (6. Juli 2005)

JoBa schrieb:
			
		

> darf ich mir mal einreihen...?


Sicher doch.



> Komme aus der Nähe von Achim!


Dann kennst Du ja sicher das Öllager.



> Wollt mal fragen wo ihr immer so fahrt?



Da verweise ich mal auf Dino's Zusammenfassung.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1982707&postcount=787 

HTH,
Jürgen


----------



## JoBa (6. Juli 2005)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kennst Du ja sicher das Öllager.



Jup. war aber erst einmal da!


----------



## DAMDAM (6. Juli 2005)

Moin Moin

habe im Momnet zwar ne Menge Stress mit der Uni (Klausuren         ) aber ich würde trotzdem gerne am Samstagabend oder Sonntag mal wieder ne Runde drehen ! Macht mal Vorschläge für Ort und Zeit der Tour kann am Samstag erst ab 18:45 Uhr ! 

Gruß Christian 

Schade dass wir hier keine Berge haben !!     Will zurück nach Hochsolling        

@maxihb 

Haste schon mal nach nem Sponsor für  unser Bremer Bike Team Ausschau gehalten ?


----------



## DAMDAM (7. Juli 2005)

Moin Moin 

Keiner mehr da ? 

Habe nochmal was interessantes gefunden für alle die zwar gerne Marathon fahren, aber auch nicht auf hammerharte Abfahrten verzichten wollen ( na Kiko, Dino ... ) ! Schaut einfach mal hier : 

http://www.mtb-schierke.de/ 

Bis die Tage 

Christian


----------



## kiko (7. Juli 2005)

das sieht ja wirklich ganz interessant aus.
aber wieso schieben (tragen, umfahren) die leuts an den stellen, die am meisten gaudi machen.
im august bin ich wohl nicht mehr so fit, da ich di in die schweiz abhau. das ist mein saisonhöhepunkt (pässe ohne ende). zurück komm ich dann über fr, b, lux, nl.
danach bin ich wohl erstmal platt. das wetter wird aber bestimmt bald wieder schlechter und somit auch mein panzer wieder in aktion. wird dann aber von dh auf cc umgebaut, damit ich nicht mehr soviel ackern muss.
wir sehen uns dann bestimmt.
so long, stefan


----------



## juk (7. Juli 2005)

Puh, Schierke sieht hart aus. Bin ja nur Hardtailfahrer.   Aber die Besichtigungstermine sind verlockend.

Wollte riser uns evtl http://www.harzracing.de/ empfehlen. Der sieht auch nett aus. Aber auch zeitlich noch soooo weit weg.   

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## riser (8. Juli 2005)

Der Endurothon hört sich wirklich verlockend an. Wir wollten in der Zeit sowieso im Harz sein. Ich werde das mit Claudia absprechen. Wir würden dann mit Sicherheit auch einen der vorhergehenden Besichtigungstermine wahrnehmen.

@ juk

Das ist die Harz-Racing-Challenge, die ich meinte.  

Dahin fährst du genau wie nach Neuhaus oder Schierke auch etwa 2 1/2h (bei guter Verkehrslage natürlich  ).

Ach und, ich habe auf den Fotos von Schierke, wie ich meine, auch einige Hardtail-Fahrer gesehen   !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (8. Juli 2005)

Warum sind denn da beim Endurothon so viele Fußgänger in der Gallerie zu sehen? Hört sich sonst aber wirklich interessant an. Leider liegt der Termin aber in meinem Urlaub- und da bin ich wohl irgendwo anders  

Übrigens unsern Racern noch herzlichen Glückwunsch zu ihrem 2ten Platz  - im Winterhalbjahr wirds ja wohl wieder die Rennserie um den Weser-Ems-Cup geben- also schön im Training bleiben  

Ich war letztes Wochenende übrigens hier: http://www.firstfotofactory.com/cgi...m=events.dreil05&artnum=&file=&gesamt_zeilen=
Konnte fahrradbedingt aber leider nicht ins Gelände abschweifen- aber 170 km und 3400 Höhenmeter am Stück reichen auch auf dem Rennrad  
Ciao Dino  

ps: Sonntag hätte ich eventuell Zeit zum biken


----------



## OxKing (9. Juli 2005)

Hallo ihr Rennverrückten! 

Hat jemand lust auf eine lässige Tour für morgen?
So ab 12:00 Uhr?

Wäre immernoch geneigt wieder richtung norden zu fahren.
Wie sieht es aus? Fissla, wärst du da mit dabei?
Kann sich auch sonnst jeder gerne mit anschliessen, 
ich will sowieso nur locker fahren, um mich vom ungewohnten Schulstress zu befreien. 

Ansonnsten fahr ich dann so um 12:00 Uhr hier aus Oslebshausen los.
Kann dann gerne am Oslebshauser Bahnhof oder in Burg, oder Ihlpohl station machen,
um noch leute ein zu sammeln.
Also wer bock hat, mal ebend melden.....


----------



## juk (9. Juli 2005)

riser schrieb:
			
		

> Ach und, ich habe auf den Fotos von Schierke, wie ich meine, auch einige Hardtail-Fahrer gesehen   !



Das waren wahrscheinlich die Fußgänger.   

Morgen wird's Wetter wieder fein. Da will ich auch rollen. Ob 12h für mich passt, kann ich noch nicht sagen. Aber mein grundsätzliches Interesse ist hiermit bekundet.

Heute wird's sicher auch noch eine Regenpause geben.

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## maxihb (9. Juli 2005)

Moin Moin...

also ich werde morgen meinen letzten trainingsfreien Tag genießen und ab Montag wieder voll angreifen für Bad Pyrmont!!! Ich werde wohl am Mittwoch sogar an der Feierabendrunde teilnehmen können *freu*

Allen die morgen fahren wünsche ich ne schöne Tour...


----------



## DAMDAM (9. Juli 2005)

Moin 

Bin auch im Lernstress und werde morgen mal wieder mit lockerem Straßentraining anfangen für Schierke ( Spaßmarathon !!!) !

Gruß Christian


----------



## Fissla (10. Juli 2005)

Moin OxKing,
ich glaube auch, die hier haben alle nichts anderes mehr im Sinn,als Rennen zu fahren. Naja, ich habe es leider erst jetzt gelesen, hatten gestern Abschlussfeier der 10 Klasse. Ich habe auch mal wieder richtig Lust zu fahren, nur leider muss ich heute Helferposten beim Nordcup im Hoopepark machen, bin ja Mitglied und will mir nicht die 100  für nicht gemachte Arbeitsstunden abholen...
Am Mittwoch habe ich aber 6 Wochen Sommerferien und da könnten wir dann auch mal Vormittags fahren, sofern ihr Zeit habt.

Lasst uns mal wieder einen Termin ausmachen, ich werde auch mal schauen, wann es mir am besten past.

Bis demnächst...


----------



## OxKing (10. Juli 2005)

Schade Fissla.....
Naja, ich werde in der nächsten zeit nur noch am Wochenende können, oder halt am Abend.

Naja, aber heute werde ich auf jeden fall fahren. So ein schönes Wetter, 
und ich bin schon seit 1,5 Wochen nicht mehr aufs Rad gekommen.... Muss einfach sein!


----------



## juk (10. Juli 2005)

Daß diese Frühaufsteher schon alle so früh los wollen, ...   

Hat jemand ab 15h Lust auf's rollen? Das ist doch eine humane Zeit.


----------



## juk (12. Juli 2005)

Seid Ihr alle in's Sommerloch gefallen?

Ich hab mal für die Mittwochsrunde einen Termin in's LMB eingefügt. Bitte zahlreich eintragen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (13. Juli 2005)

Sorry ich würde gerne, aber ich schreibe diese Woche noch zwei Klausuren ! Ich fahre um12:00 Uhr ne lockere Stunde, aber eh nur Straße ! 

Ab nächstem Montag 12:40 Uhr habe ich wieder Zeit zum Biken !!!  

Gruß Christian


----------



## juk (14. Juli 2005)

riser schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist die Harz-Racing-Challenge, die ich meinte.
> 
> Dahin fährst du genau wie nach Neuhaus oder Schierke auch etwa 2 1/2h (bei guter Verkehrslage natürlich  ).



Das Rennen ist ja in Thüringen! Die Anfahrt dürfte da eher 4 Std. in Anspruch nehmen. 

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## riser (14. Juli 2005)

@ Juk

Nein!!!

Du musst mal auf die Karte gucken. Der Ort liegt doch im Harz (deswegen ja auch Harz-Racing-Challenge    ) und somit ist es so ziemlich der nördlichste Zipfel von Thüringen. 
Vielleicht sind 2 1/2 Stunden etwas optimistisch geschätz, aber in 3 Stunden ist es mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit zu schaffen. Wenn du dir den Ort mal heraussuchen willst, dann musst du etwas nördlich von Nordhausen suchen.
Ich kann das Rennen wie gesagt nur empfehlen, weil es von der Organisation her beim letzten Mal sehr gut geklappt hat (auch vom Zeitplan  ,von wegen Siegerehrung und so  ) und das Drumherum auch sehr angenehm war.

Und Damdam könnte dem Harz-Racing-Team auf ihrem Heimattrail Revanche geben.

Gruß Dirk!


PS: Am WE vielleicht ne kleine Tour?


----------



## juk (14. Juli 2005)

@riser
Wir reden doch von Neustadt/Harz? Da werden laut diverser Routenplaner auch 3 Std. knapp. Naja, ich hab in dem Zeitraum eh Urlaub. Könnte ich also mit leben.

Macht mal Vorschläge für's WE. Samstag könnte ich mich auch den Frühaufstehern anschliessen.

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## riser (16. Juli 2005)

@ die Rennfahrer

Claudia und ich haben uns jetzt für den Schierker Endurothon am 21.08. angemeldet. Allerdings "nur" für die Light-Strecke.
Wir waren mal so frei und haben unseren Teamnamen von Neuhaus angegeben.

Sagt mal Bescheid, wenn sich einer von euch auch anmeldet.


@ Damdam

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hattest du doch auch den Endurothon ins Auge gefasst, oder?


----------



## DAMDAM (16. Juli 2005)

@ riser 

Ja da hattest du recht und ich werde da auch zu 99,9 % mit fahren ! Am 14.08 findet ja eine Streckenbesichtigung statt und nach der werde ich mich dann entweder für die light oder heavy Runde anmelden ! Das hängt jetzt noch davon ab, ob ich in den Ferien arbeiten werde oder nicht ! 

@ All 

Ab Montag bin ich fertig mit Klausuren schreiben und muß entlich mal wieder biken gehen ! Also macht Vorschläge wann es Euch am Besten paßt. Ab Dienstag  
ist jeder Tag "Ein guter Tag zum Biken !" 

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (18. Juli 2005)

Wie sieht das denn nun aus am Mittwoch ? Jemand Lust und Zeit mal wieder ne schöne lockere Tour vielleicht zum Weyerberg zu fahrenn ?

Gruß Christian


----------



## juk (18. Juli 2005)

Hi,

wie wäre es denn mal mit einer Mittwochsrunde am Dienstag? Für Mittwoch ist schon wieder so übles Wetter voraus gesagt.

Also, Dienstag 18.15, HaW. Jemand dabei?

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## dinosaur (18. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
die Wetterprognosen sprechen wohl tatsächlich eher für Dienstag; hätte Lust mitzufahren- aber nicht wenns überwiegend regnet  
Am besten vielleicht hier kurzfristige Absprache so gegen 17°° ?
Ciao dino


----------



## DAMDAM (18. Juli 2005)

Okay bin dabei a Dienstag um 17:00 Uhr beim HaW !!

Endlich wieder biken   !


----------



## juk (19. Juli 2005)

Waah! So früh!? Das ist für mich leider unmöglich.
Kann es sein, daß Dino meinte um 17h nochmal in's Forum zu schauen zwecks Zu- bzw. Absage? So hab ich das verstanden.


----------



## dinosaur (19. Juli 2005)

Richtig!
So meinte ich das.
17°° hier noch mal posten, 18°° oder 18:15 fahren  
dino


----------



## DAMDAM (19. Juli 2005)

Sorry !!! 

Dann fahren wir halt um 18:00 Uhr oder 18:15 Uhr ! Ich wollte echt nichts Böses !

Gruß Christian

Habe Termin offieziel eingetragen !


----------



## OxKing (19. Juli 2005)

Ich werde wohl frühestens nächste Woche Mittwoch wieder fahren können.
Arbeite im Moment in der Spätschicht.
Hab mir zu allem überfluss auch noch ne Krankheit eingefangen wie es aussieht,
deswegen werd ich das Wochenende zum regenerieren nutzen.


----------



## juk (19. Juli 2005)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte echt nichts Böses !


Das hat ja auch niemand vermutet! Dann bis heute abend.

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## dinosaur (19. Juli 2005)

Himmel sieht ja nicht so toll aus aber es ist ja trocken, also fahren!  
18°° HaW
dino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (19. Juli 2005)

Jawohl aber nur langsam habe leichte Erkältung !

Gruß Christian


----------



## riser (20. Juli 2005)

HalliHalloHallöle!!!  

Ich habe nochmal eine sehr interessante Internetseite gefunden:
www.worldgames.at
Dürfte eine sehr interessante und aufregende Veranstaltung mit deutlichem Happening-Charakter und ein bisschen Gefühl von Urlaub sein.


PS:   Natürlich ohne jeglichen Anflug von Größenwahn meinerseits zu betrachten!!!


----------



## juk (20. Juli 2005)

riser schrieb:
			
		

> www.worldgames.at
> Dürfte eine sehr interessante und aufregende Veranstaltung mit deutlichem Happening-Charakter und ein bisschen Gefühl von Urlaub sein.



*lechz* *sabber* 
Ein sehr schönes Urlaubsziel!   Da werde ich glatt drüber nachdenken!

Danke für den Tip!
Jürgen


----------



## DAMDAM (20. Juli 2005)

@ Riser 

Darüber habe ich schon oft nachgedacht, aber wird dieses Jahr definitiv ein Traum bleiben   

@ All 

Ich werde nun leider nicht mehr bis Septenber in Bremen fahren, da ich am Sonntag meine Semesterferien antreten werde und mich heute beim Straßentraining auf Kopfsteinpflaster auf den Asphalt gelegt habe ( Habe ein ziemlich blaues komisch aussehendes Knie !, welches super schöne blaugrün Farbtöne angenommen hat   ) . 

Ich wünsche allen einen Schönen Urlaub und schöne Ferien !!! Wir werden uns sicher auf dem ein oder anderen Marathon diesen Sommer noch sehen !!

Gruß Christian


----------



## juk (21. Juli 2005)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wünsche allen einen Schönen Urlaub und schöne Ferien !!! Wir werden uns sicher auf dem ein oder anderen Marathon diesen Sommer noch sehen !!



Wir werden uns bestimmt sehen. Dann sieh zu, daß Du dein Hardtail fertig bekommst. Jetzt hast Du ja Zeit genug! Wünsche ebenfalls schöne Ferien und meide das verdammte Kopfsteinpflaster!   (gilt natürlich für alle!)

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## FORT_man (24. Juli 2005)

Hi,

die Sonne scheint und es ist ganz gutes Wetter:
Will heute jemand rollen?

Gruß  Martin


----------



## juk (24. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusamm!

@Endurothon-Interessierte
Ich war heute bei der Streckenbesichtigung in Schierke. Eigentlich hatte ich mir vorgenommen die Heavy-Runde zu besichtigen, was ich aber noch während des ersten harten Wurzeltrails habe sein lassen. Das war nicht mehr schön! Eindeutig zu hart für mich!

Aber auch die Light-Runde hat es in sich! Guckt euch im Streckenprofil mal den großen Anstieg an. Der ist der Hammer! Lang und steil! Da sich nach der offiziellen Besichtigungsrunde noch einige freiwillige für eine 2. Runde fanden, durfte ich da 2x hoch. Beim 2. Mal tat's dann auch richtig weh! Ein 3. Mal hätte ich evtl. nicht überlebt.
(Naja, vielleicht hatte ich auch einen Hungerast und es war gar nicht so schlimm.   )

Ansonsten gibt's natürlich ein oder zwei nette Schotterabfahrten und einige knackige Singletrails, inkl. einem sehr wurzeligem & unbequemen.

Die Light-Runde ist auf jeden Fall mit nem Hardtail fahrbar, die Heavy zumindest für mich nicht. Fullyfahrer sind aber auch auf der Light-Runde im Vorteil und sollten pro Runde 5 Strafminuten aufgedrückt bekommen!   

Unterschätzt die Light-Runde nicht. Die 3x und ohne Pause, wird ganz schön heftig. Leider kann ich noch nicht sagen ob ich teilnehmen kann. Die Tendenz geht eher Richtung Nein.   

Fazit:
Der Allersheimer MTB-Cup ist nix dagegen! Absolut empfehlenswert!   

Viel Spaß den Teilnehmern!
Jürgen


----------



## riser (25. Juli 2005)

@ Juk

Danke für die Info. Claudia und ich werden auf jedenfall mitfahren (  es sei denn der liebe Gott hat was anderes it uns vor ), denn wir haben uns schon angemeldet (Light-Runde).

Die Besichtigungstour hätte ich auch gern mitgemacht, aber da ich direkt von der Arbeit aufs Rad gekonnt und deiner Schilderung zu Folge, wäre mir das gar nicht gut bekommen.
Und die Besichtigungstour einen Tag vor dem Rennen werden wir mit Sicherheit auch nicht mitfahren, da wir den Ruhetag nach unserer Radtour Bremen - Harz brauchen werden.

  schnief    keuch    ächtz   stöhn   


Wie sieht es aus mit Mittwoch? Steht der Termin 18:15h (Treffpunkt und Ort verhandelbar) für ne nette Runde? Oder an einen anderem Tag (habe eine Woche frei   JUHU   )?


PS: Auch Fully-Fahrer sind nur Mountain-Biker


----------



## dinosaur (25. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
nach unserem schönen Ausflug nach Worpswede am letzten Mittwoch hätte ich Lust, das Gleiche Übermorgen noch mal zu machen   Dann können wir auch wieder nette Geländespiele einflechten, z.B. wer findet Juks Trinkflasche als erster oder wer schafft den Uphill am Denkmal  
Wenns passt, fände ich 18°° Haus am Walde ganz gut; und da unser "Langsamfahrer" Damdam ja nicht dabei ist, wird das Tempo wohl wirklich moderat  
Ciao dino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (25. Juli 2005)

dinosaur schrieb:
			
		

> Wenns passt, fände ich 18°° Haus am Walde ganz gut; und da unser "Langsamfahrer" Damdam ja nicht dabei ist, wird das Tempo wohl wirklich moderat



Hallo,

noch langsamer? Wenn's zu langsam wird, verliere ich evtl. das Gleichgewicht. Dann werde ich wohl schieben.   

Will sagen: Bin dabei.   

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## dinosaur (25. Juli 2005)

Ich bring dir Stützräder mit   
dino


----------



## juk (25. Juli 2005)

Ich zähl auf Dich!


----------



## riser (25. Juli 2005)

Hallöchen!

Das hört sich ja gut an für Mittwoch. Werde dann auch dabei sein, wenn es nicht aus Eimern schüttet.


----------



## MarinHB (26. Juli 2005)

Moin,

bin durch Zufall über dieses Forum gestolpert und habe hoch erfreut festgestellt, dass es um mich herum doch noch ettliche Biker zu geben scheint...  

Habe leider ein kleines Problem mit meinem Bike und bin auf der Suche nach einem vernünftigen Händler aus Bremen oder dem näheren Umland. Leider hat meine Federgabel (Manitou Mars C) einen leichten Ölverlust, den ich als Laie und Gelegenheitsfahrer nicht in den Griff bekomme.

Also vielleicht kennt sich jemand damit aus oder kann mir sonst einen guten Tipp geben...muss das bis zur nächsten Harztour Ende August irgendwie in den Griff bekommen. Notfalls muss eine neue Gabel her (auch wenn ich absolut nicht weiß was ich kaufen sollte...)

Ansonsten weiter so...

Gruß Jan


----------



## DAMDAM (26. Juli 2005)

@ alle Mittwochsfahrer

Ich hatte es nie bemerkt, dass ich so gebremst habe  , aber ich gelobe Besserung, wenn ich wieder in Bremen bin, werde ich durchtrainierter als je zuvor sein  , und wir können dann endlich mal so schnell fahren wie ihr es Euch immer gewünscht habt   . Und Danke nochmal, dass ihr es mich nie merken lassen habt, daß ich so langsam bin   !

Nun mal Spaß bei Seite, ich werde vielleicht übernächstes Wochenende in Bremen sein und wenn das Wetter mitspielt hätte ich große Lust auf eine Tour nach IHpohl (oder wie man das auch immer schreibt ) , also trainiert schon fleißig und für Mittwoch wünsche ich Euch schönes Wetter und viel Spaß !

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (26. Juli 2005)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> @ alle Mittwochsfahrer
> 
> Ich hatte es nie bemerkt, dass ich so gebremst habe  , aber ich gelobe Besserung, wenn ich wieder in Bremen bin, werde ich durchtrainierter als je zuvor sein  , und wir können dann endlich mal so schnell fahren wie ihr es Euch immer gewünscht habt   . Und Danke nochmal, dass ihr es mich nie merken lassen habt, daß ich so langsam bin   !
> 
> ...



P.S. Ich möchte auch Stützräder, aber nur mit Carbonachse (Gewicht!) !


----------



## riser (27. Juli 2005)

@ Mittwochsfahrer

Ich werde jetzt mit dem Fahrrad Richtung HaW fahren, damit ich gegen 18.00h da bin.

@ Juk

Wenn der Termin heute aus irgendwelchen Gründen noch platzen sollte, dann ruf mich bitte kurz auf dem Handy an.

Bis gleich!

Gruß Dirk


----------



## MarinHB (3. August 2005)

ich wollte Eure Runde wirklich nicht stören...

Aber hat denn niemand eine Tipp für mich?

Biba

Gruß Jan


----------



## juk (3. August 2005)

MarinHB schrieb:
			
		

> ich wollte Eure Runde wirklich nicht stören...
> 
> Aber hat denn niemand eine Tipp für mich?
> 
> ...



Stören? Ach wat. Ich hatte schon befürchtet, daß unser Thread auf Seite 2 verschwindet!   Die Bremer scheuen wohl gerade das typisch norddeutsche Wetter. Oder sie fahren alle Rennrad.   Nicht wahr, Kiko & Dino?

Wenn Du einen Händler zwecks Reparatur suchst, versuch doch mal Zweirad Jakst oder guck mal im Thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=174820 

cu,
Jürgen


----------



## dinosaur (4. August 2005)

Mußte leider die letzten Tage viel arbeiten und bin ehrlich kein Rennrad gefahren  
Wetter ist zur Zeit hier ja wirklich nicht so schön, deshalb fahr ich jetzt mal in die Alpen zum biken      
Unseren Rennfahrern wünsche ich viel Erfolg bei den nächsten "Einsätzen".

@Marin: Jakst ist sicher ein guter Tip für Reparatur; falls was Neues her muß: bei Stadler haben sie einige Gabeln rumstehen  

Also, bis bald - wieder auf den Trails der norddeutschen Tiefebene.
Ciao dino


----------



## MarinHB (4. August 2005)

Vielen Dank schonmal für den Tipp... werde das mal versuchen.

Seit es Olli´s Bikeshop nicht mehr gibt ist das mit den vernünftigen Händlern nicht gerade einfacher geworden...

Wenn ich darf halte ich Euch mal auf dem laufenden...

Gruß Jan


----------



## kiko (4. August 2005)

olli fidest du jetzt bei neustadtrad.
rennrad is im augenblick auch nich so witzig.
scotty, der früher immer die gabeln gewartet hat is im laden "speiche" gelandet.
grüsse, s.


----------



## iwp (4. August 2005)

@kiko
  
Neustadtrad gibt es leider nicht mehr, Olli ist nach Hannover umgesiedelt...
  
Gruß Ingo


----------



## kiko (4. August 2005)

ab in die heimat!!!!


----------



## OxKing (6. August 2005)

Maaaaaann.... jetzt hab ich endlich mal meine Bikeklamotten gewaschen, 
mich meines Bikes angenommen, und es ist Wochenende,
nur irgendwie stimmt das Wetter nicht so ganz. 

Um es mit den Worten eines bekannten Holländers auszudrücken:
Wann wirds mal wieder richtig Sommer?!

Bestimmt scheint nächstes Wochenende die Sonne, wenn ich arbeiten muss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarinHB (6. August 2005)

kiko schrieb:
			
		

> olli fidest du jetzt bei neustadtrad.
> rennrad is im augenblick auch nich so witzig.
> scotty, der früher immer die gabeln gewartet hat is im laden "speiche" gelandet.
> grüsse, s.




Vielen Dank Kiko! Der Tipp mit Scotty ist Gold Wert!!

Ich hoffe er kennt mich noch...

Gruß Jan


----------



## kiko (6. August 2005)

@damdam: bist doch auch immer gierig auf leichte teile. meine tune nabe:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7174555446&ssPageName=ADME:B:LC:DE:1


----------



## DAMDAM (7. August 2005)

@kiko 

sieht ganz nett aus aber da kann man leider keine Disc anbauen    und ich bin im Moment sowieso gerade dabei meine Sachen bei Ebay loszuwerden und Geld für ein Rennrad zur Seite zu legen ! Rennrad fahren macht nämlich auch irgendwie Spaß habe ich heraus gefunden   !

@ ALL

Wer ist denn von Euch in Schierke mit dabei ?

Gruß Christian


----------



## juk (7. August 2005)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist denn von Euch in Schierke mit dabei ?



Ich leider nicht.     

Gruß,
Jürgen (der auch über ein RR nachdenkt)


----------



## kiko (8. August 2005)

wer mal probefahren will? melden.
hab 2. kleine deichrunde is ja immer drin.


----------



## juk (8. August 2005)

@kiko
Das Angebot nehme ich doch gerne an. Wann ist denn mal wieder eine passende Regenpause?


----------



## kiko (8. August 2005)

@juk: am besten ist dann ein treffen mit dem rennradforum (coole truppe). meine schlampe hat rh58 (fotoalbum), damit kommst due ja klar. wäre dann am besten, du kommst dann zu mir, damit dein fahrrad sicher steht (walle).helm wär nich schlecht, da man zuerst doch etwas eierig ist.
link:
http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=4219&page=51&pp=25
haste schuhe für spd?


----------



## juk (8. August 2005)

@kiko
Dann beobachte ich mal das Konkurrenz-Forum.  SPD-Schuhe hab ich, klar.


----------



## kiko (8. August 2005)

konkurenz kann ich nicht erkennen. dino sagte früher mal "paralelwelt", das trifft es wohl besser.
meld dich einfach bei mir, wenn du mitwillst.
bis denne, s.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (8. August 2005)

@kiko
Klar, war natürlich auch scherzhaft gemeint. Aber es ist schon witzig, wenn die Rennradler den Windschatten des Mountainbikers suchen. Hab ich aber kein Problem mit, ich nehme das meist als Kompliment.   
Ich meld mich!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## kiko (9. August 2005)

sorry, kleine berichtigung. hab noch mal gefragt. scotty ist bei "einrad"


----------



## juk (10. August 2005)

Hat jemand Lust auf ne lockere Runde zum Weyer Berg, heute ab 18:15? Ist ja relativ trocken.


----------



## xbromy (10. August 2005)

bei einrad -->www.einrad.biz fühlt sich mein bike auch immer wohl.


----------



## maxihb (10. August 2005)

Moin Moin,

ich wollte mich mal gemeldet haben!!! weil die Mountainbikesaison 2005 ist für mich gelaufen! ich hab mir im Urlaub in Tirol nen Sturz beim Anbremsen (auf der Straße) aus 78 km/h geleistet.

Nach n paar Überschlägen hab ich mich dann in nem Haufen von Trümmerteilen wiedergefunden. Der Helm ist total gesplittert und ich hab mir ne Schultereckgelenksprengung zugezogen. Sonst ist bis auf ein paar Schürfwunden und Prellungen nichs passiert.

Ich greife nächstes Jahr wieder an....


----------



## juk (10. August 2005)

Moin Maxi,

was machste denn für Sachen? 78km/h? Wahnsinnstempo, da hätt ich schon leichtes Fracksausen. Scheint GsD relativ wenig passiert zu sein, wobei mir deine Verletzung nicht viel sagt.

Wie dem auch sei, Gute Besserung!
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (10. August 2005)

Moin Moin 

@ Maxihb

Au haua haua ha ! Das tut ja schon weh beim lesen    !
Wünsche auch gute Besserung und hoffe, dass nicht all zu viel kaputt ist ! ( An Körper bike und Ego )

Mfg Christian


----------



## wurzelHB (10. August 2005)

Hallo Juk,

ich bin neu im Forum und hätte heute schon Lust zum Weyer Berg aufzubrechen  . Kann ich mich anschliessen?

Tschau
 Olli


----------



## juk (10. August 2005)

wurzelHB schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Juk,
> 
> ich bin neu im Forum und hätte heute schon Lust zum Weyer Berg aufzubrechen  . Kann ich mich anschliessen?



Hallo und Willkommen.

Sicher! Als Treffpunkt hat sich hier das Haus am Walde eingebürgert. Ist in der Nähe vom Universum. Passt 18:15 Uhr?


----------



## wurzelHB (10. August 2005)

Ja klasse, dann bin ich dabei.


----------



## BBK (10. August 2005)

Serz
mittlerwiele könnt ich auch kotzen wollt mir ja nun eignetlich nen neues Bike besorgen (war übrigens auch bei neustadtrad und ca 3 wochen später hamse dicht gemacht), naja nun hab ich mir ne sehnscheidenentzündung zugezogen (natürlich in der Zeit wo ich aktiv am Biken war) naja fazit seit 6 wochen schmerzen seit gestern nun 2 wochen gips ;=/.
Aber das wetter ist ja sowieso übelst ********   

Naja nun hab ich ja Zeit mir endlich nen Bike zu besorgen, bin allerdings noch immer nicht weiter ob versender bike (No Saint) oder von Stadler/BOC die haben im mom ja auch gute Angebote, wenn wär was gutes innem Laden sieht sagt mal bitte bescheid ;=)


----------



## riser (10. August 2005)

@ Maxihb

Ersteinmal gute Besserung. Wirklich ne böse Sache. Nach so einem Sturz muss man nicht zwangsläufig wieder aufstehen. Gelobt sei daher der Schutzengel (und der Helm).
Aber ich glaube 78 km/h kommt hier mindestens ziemlich dicht an den Bremer Geschwindigkeitsrekord. Dürfte für deftiges Herzklopfen gesorgt haben. 


@ Damdam

Claudia und ich werden in Schierke starten.


Wir haben heute auch die Anmeldebestätigung aus Österreich für den 27.08. bekommen. Mit drei Übernachtungen dürfte das auch ein sehr interessanter Kurzurlaub werden.

@ Juk

Hast du dich auch für die World Games angemeldet oder überlegst du noch?


Viele Grüße!

Dirk


----------



## OxKing (10. August 2005)

@Maxi (und BBK): Gute besserung.
Gesprengte schulter hört sich ja nicht sehr toll an. 
Ich hoffe nur das war nicht gleich am ersten Tag deines Urlaubes,
sonnst war der ja wohl gelaufen.....

Leider komme ich zur zeit nicht auf mein Bike.
Heute hätte ich ja mal wieder mitfahren können,
aber leider hab ich mich nach der Arbeit gleich erstmal aufs Ohr gehauen.
(Hoffendlich gewöhne ich mich bald mal an die Frühschicht....)
Wochenende muss ich nun arbeiten, und nächsten Mittwoch hab ich dann wieder Spätschicht.
(Obwohl vielleicht bekomm ich da Frei für das durchgearbeitete Wochenende....)

Naja, wenn ich es nun mal wieder schaffe aufs Rad zu kommen,
werdet ihr mir wohl sowieso alle davonfahren. 

Naja, wollte mich auch nur mal wieder gemeldet haben.


----------



## juk (10. August 2005)

@riser
Ich überlege noch. Viel Zeit hab ich ja nicht mehr. Es reizt mich schon, obwohl das könnte evtl. Overkill sein. Ist schon ein anspruchsvolles Höhenprofil!

@OxKing
Der langsamste bestimmt das Tempo.

Bis demnäxt,
Jürgen


----------



## wanted man (13. August 2005)

kiko schrieb:
			
		

> scotty, der früher immer die gabeln gewartet hat is im laden "speiche" gelandet.
> .



nee, bei einrad (kirchbachstraße)

(just zurück von 2 wochen regencampen an der nordsee)


----------



## kiko (13. August 2005)

wie ich schon in post 913 erwähnt habe.
so,so, scotty also auch abgesoffen. mir gings ebenso.
bis bald, s.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (13. August 2005)

Tach zusamm!

Wer von den Marathon-Interessierten ist eigentlich in Bad Pyrmont und / oder Neustadt dabei? Ich werde mich  für beide anmelden! Wie sieht's aus mit Teamwertung / Teamnamen?

Morgen vormittag werde ich wohl ne kleine Trainingsrunde fahren. Jemand dabei? 

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## wanted man (14. August 2005)

kiko schrieb:
			
		

> wie ich schon in post 913 erwähnt habe.
> so,so, scotty also auch abgesoffen. mir gings ebenso.
> bis bald, s.



verwirrung allerorten! ICH bin abgesoffen und beim nachlesen der letzten 2 wochen des threads hab ich die letzte seite (mit der korrektur deiner aussage von der vorletzten seite) komplett übersehen.
also - nix für ungut! wenns nicht regnet können wir ja ne runde drehen.


----------



## BBK (15. August 2005)

Moin jungs
kann mich irgendwie nicht entscheiden welches Bike ich nehm ich hoff ihr könnt mir Helfen:
Festgelegt hab ich mich auf ein No Saint Urian 2 LX  nur weiss ich nicht ob ichs mit Scheibenbremsen nehmen soll oder V-Brake. Beim VBrake ist alles Komplett LX und die laufräder Mavic beim Disc allerdings Formula(?) Naben und Felgen + Sattel: Selle San Marco SNK (Von dem konnt ich leider nix im Netz finden).
Das disc kostet 800  und das mit Vbrake 675 

Was würdet ihr denn nehmen? Frag mich ob diese Formula Laufräder nicht ne mogelpackung sind hab ich leider noch nix von gehört

Hiernochmal die Links zu den Bikes:
Mit Disc: 

Mit V-Brake


----------



## kiko (15. August 2005)

trotz der disk aufs gramm genau das gewicht wie ohne. allein das macht mich schon stutzig.
am besten ausdrucken, zum lokalen dealer und fragen, ob er dir was gleichwertiges zusammenbiegen kann. haste mehr von.
grüsse, stefan


----------



## BBK (15. August 2005)

war schon eigentlich bei jedem dealer und hab mich umgesehn da war dauernd was faul oder ne "mogelpackung" oder halt zu teuer. Das einzige wär das transalp bei BOC wiegt allerdings 1-2 kg mehr und kostet 999,- ;/


----------



## kiko (15. August 2005)

hol dir den kram einzeln und bau dir dein traumbike zusammen ( siehe oxking).


----------



## DAMDAM (15. August 2005)

Schau dochmal bei Ebay oder bei H+S Bikediscount nach ! 

Ich glaube die Adresse ist www.bike-discount.de die Radonbikes sind da im Moment glaube ich reduziert !

Gruß Christian

oder schau hier, wenn da deine Größe dabei ist Preisleistung TOP :

www.jehlebikes.de

Allgemein: Kauf dir ne BIKE und schau den Anzeigenteil durch, da findet man so manches Schnäppchen !


----------



## juk (15. August 2005)

Hey Biker,
ab morgen ist gutes Wetter angesagt!   Also, wer will rollen? 18:15, HaW. Oder muss ich im Rennradforum gucken?


----------



## FORT_man (15. August 2005)

Hi,

ich bin auch dabei. Dienstag 18:15 HAW

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (15. August 2005)

vielleicht sehen wir uns noch. paralelwelt trifft sich 18 uhr selber ort.
bis denne, stefan
@juk: knacken noch nicht entdeckt, vielleicht selbstauflöser.


----------



## juk (16. August 2005)

Dann trifft evtl. ein kleines Grüppchen MTBer auf ein Rudel RRler. Hab mir bereits die ersten RRs angesehen.
Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch der ein oder andere MTBer.


----------



## OxKing (16. August 2005)

Juhuu!! Hab heute überraschend frei bekommen,
(kein Schiff im Hafen) und hab mich schon geärgert wieso nicht Mittwoch,
und nun wird es eine Dienstagsausfahrt. *freu*

Also dann bis um 18:15 Uhr am Haus am Walde!


----------



## BBK (18. August 2005)

Moin moin
sagtmal was für Pedale fahrt Ihr denn so? 
Fahrt ihr im Gelände auch mit clickies? cleats? bärentatzen combo?


----------



## DAMDAM (18. August 2005)

moin 

@bbk 

Clickies (Speedplay Ti Frogs), aber ich denke die meisten fahren ein SPD system von Shimano ! Du bist aber mit Bärentatzen oder normalen Pedalen willkommen ! 

MFG Christian


----------



## juk (18. August 2005)

Guten Morgen!

Ich fahre nur Clickies (SPD). Wenn man sich daran gewöhnt hat, will man nichts anderes mehr. Wenn's dumm läuft, fällt man anfangs 1 oder 2 mal auf die Schnauze weil man vergisst sich rechtzeitig auszuclicken. Ist mir aber noch nie passiert. *hust*     

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xbromy (18. August 2005)

@OxKing: Du solltest mal den Link in Deiner Signatur verfolgen...

Pedal? Da das Bike auch täglich zur Arbeit rollt: Bärentatzen mit Riemen...
Für die "normalen" Schuhe...
http://www.boc24.de/epages/bicycles...ct/View/114359?CatID=351000075&ProdPerPage=20

Ich suche dabei aber ein besseres Pedal was nicht nach 2 Woche einen Lagerschaden bekommt und click, click, click... macht....  jemand ne idee?  

Dirk


----------



## wanted man (18. August 2005)

BBK schrieb:
			
		

> sagtmal was für Pedale fahrt Ihr denn so?
> Fahrt ihr im Gelände auch mit clickies? cleats? bärentatzen combo?



wenn du nicht grade dirt jumpen oder auf der bmx-bahn fahren willst würde ich die auf jeden fall klickies empfehlen. die kraftübertragung ist einfach besser als mit bärentatzen, weil man auch "ziehen" kann. ausserderm "verlierst" du das pedal nicht so schnell wenns ruckelig wird. 
pedale mit haken und riemen fahr ich zwar an meinem bahnrad, im gelände finde ich sie allerdings ziemlich gefährlich, da kommt man einfach nicht schnell genug raus.

@xbromy: mach doch mal die kleine plastikkappe an der pedalaußenseite ab (mit schraubenzieher runterhebeln) und halte die fettspritze rein! dann halten auch billigst-pedale länger als zwei wochen. ab werk sind die meistens nicht besonders gut gefettet.


----------



## OxKing (18. August 2005)

Jo, danke für den Hinweis..... 
Jetzt muss ich für meine "kostenlose" Homepage doch 5 Euro bezahlen. 
Hab das jetzt gemacht, hoffendlich stellen die das auch bald um....

Edit:

Oh, das ging schnell...
Gerade als ich den Post zuende geschrieben habe haben die das umgestellt.
Insgesammt sind keine 5 min. vergangen.


----------



## emb (18. August 2005)

wanted man schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du nicht grade dirt jumpen oder auf der bmx-bahn fahren willst würde ich die auf jeden fall klickies empfehlen. die kraftübertragung ist einfach besser als mit bärentatzen, weil man auch "ziehen" kann. ausserderm "verlierst" du das pedal nicht so schnell wenns ruckelig wird.
> pedale mit haken und riemen fahr ich zwar an meinem bahnrad, im gelände finde ich sie allerdings ziemlich gefährlich, da kommt man einfach nicht schnell genug raus.
> 
> @xbromy: mach doch mal die kleine plastikkappe an der pedalaußenseite ab (mit schraubenzieher runterhebeln) und halte die fettspritze rein! dann halten auch billigst-pedale länger als zwei wochen. ab werk sind die meistens nicht besonders gut gefettet.



70 prozent aller bmx-racer fahren klicks.......dies ist dort nur von vorteil.
gruß jossi


----------



## dinosaur (21. August 2005)

Hallo,
wollte mich mal wieder zurückmelden  
Als erstes natürlich Genesungswünsche an *maxihb* ! Wir waren auch u.a. in Tirol, hatten aber zum Glück nur ein paar harmlose Bodenkontakte im Gelände.  

@ x-bromy: Ich würde auf jeden Fall Klickpedale montieren; wenn das Rad auch mit normalen Schuhen gefahren werden soll würde ich Kombi-Pedale (eine Seite Klick und eine Seite wie Bärentatze) drann machen; gibts von Shimano so um die 30 E   

@ Alle: wann ist die nächste Ausfahrt? ( Ich brauch jetzt aber mindestens 500 Höhenmeter pro Tour   )

Ciao
 Dino


----------



## juk (21. August 2005)

dinosaur schrieb:
			
		

> @ Alle: wann ist die nächste Ausfahrt? ( Ich brauch jetzt aber mindestens 500 Höhenmeter pro Tour   )



Wie wär's mit Montag abend? Schönes Wetter ist voraus gesagt. Wie oft müssen wir wohl den Weyer Berg rauf klettern, um 500hm voll zu kriegen?


----------



## kiko (21. August 2005)

hey dino, du bist ja schon fast ausländer. ist das auf dem bild etwa blauer himmel oder kannst du gut mit photoshop umgehen (lechs).
500hm sind auch hier kein prob. musst nur 35 stunden in syke rumeiern.
sehen uns sicher die tage, grüsse stefan


----------



## dinosaur (21. August 2005)

@juk: Montagabend kann ich leider nicht, aber wie wärs mit Dienstagabend (wenn nicht zu feucht)?

@ kiko: was den Himmel angeht siehe Anhang (Version B- hatte noch etwas Probleme mit der Digicam)

dino 


ps: Reschensee mit Ortler im Hintergrund


----------



## kiko (21. August 2005)

schneeberge im sommer sind immer schön anzusehen. um auf deine hm zu kommen, kannst du auch den dämpfer ausbauen, die karre sacken lassen und mit leicht angezogener bremse fahren. gutes vorstellungsvermögen ist aber voraussetzung.
viel spass dabei, s.


----------



## DAMDAM (21. August 2005)

Moin Moin

So ich will mich auch mal wieder zu Wort melden, auch wenn ich im Moment nicht in Bremen bin ! 

Claudia( Freundin von Dirk ) , Dirk ( Riser ) und Ich haben uns heute am Endurothon in Schierke im Harz versucht ! 

Zuerst die erfreulichen Sachen :

1. Claudia hat wie auch schon im Solling den anderen Damen keine Chance gelassen und die Damenwertung der eigentlich 36 Km Runde gewonnen !

2. Wir hatten das beste was man sich vorstellen kann 25,5 Grad und Sonnenschein ( besser geht es im Harz glaub ich nicht !

3. Die Strecke war trocken und hat einfach nur Spaß gemacht !!!!

Die nicht so erfreulichen Sachen waren :

1. Ein Tourist (Terrorist?) war der Meinung einen Poller in der Einführungsrunde zu versetzen, so dass aus 1-2 Km locker durch den Ort 10,3 Km mit was weiß ich nicht wieviel Höhenmetern wurden ! und wir die 36 Km am Ende gute 45- 46 Km auf dem Tachostehen hatten ! ( Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts !)

2. Leider muss ich gestehen, dass die Strecke für die meisten Bremer nicht ohne Stürtze verlief und auch ich mich schon in der ersten Runde noch ganz gut liegend den Berg herab gerollt habe und mir dabei die linke Hand so stark verstaucht bzw. geprellt habe, dass sie eine blau gruene Farbe annahm und ich fort an nicht mehr die Vorderradbremse benutzen konnte, was sich an einigen Stellen doch als Nachteil erwies. Aber ich will nicht meckern es sind ja auch manche Leute dreimal hingefallen und haben trotzdem gewonnen !! ( siehe Claudia )

Alles in allem war es aber doch eine super Veranstaltung und richtig Spaß gemacht, auch wenn man sagen muss, dass Hochsolling eine Spazierfahrt war gegen das heute ! 

Ich wünsche allen Worldgames teilnehmern viel Spaß und Erfolg ! Man sieht sich entweder im Oktober in Bremen oder in Bad pyrmont oder Neustadt beim Marathon ! 

Habt einen schönen Restsommer   und trainiert nicht zu viel ( das machen andere schon   ). Wer gerne genau Ergebnisse aus Schierke und hoffentlich bald Fotos sehen will sollte hier klicken :

www.mtb-schierke.de oder www.timing.sportident.de 

Gruß Christian  ( immerhin noch 28 ter von 61 Fahrern )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (22. August 2005)

@DAMDAM
Bist ja wieder bestes Mädel geworden.   Meinen Glückwunsch!   Wenn mir das bei den Worldgames gelingt, gebe ich einen aus! Aber die Konkurrenz wird da wohl größer und stärker sein.

@Marathonistis
Für Bad Pyrmont habe ich mich bereits angemeldet. In Sachen Neustadt will ich erst die Worldgames abwarten, da ich noch nicht weiss welche Strecke ich nehme. Wenn's gut läuft, versuch ich die 61er.
Wie's aussieht, hat sich ja nun "Team Bremen" als Teamname etabliert.

Glückwunsch auch an die Seriensiegerin!   

Gruß,
Jürgen (der jetzt auch den ersten Schaden im Rahmen hat   )


P.S.: Schierkefahrer, wie fandet ihr den Uphill nach der Verpflegungsstation? Der muss doch in der 3. Runde tierisch geschmerzt haben.


----------



## DAMDAM (22. August 2005)

@ Juk 

bei dem Uphill ging es mir schon entsprechend  , aber ich war froh, dass sich meine linke Hand wieder etwas entspanne konnte und wenn man in die Gesichter der Anderen Biker geblickt hat ( Habe drei auf dieser Rampe überholt   ), hat man gesehen, dass es allen bei der Hitze und der Steigung ziemlich schlecht ging !!! 

Viel Erfolg in Österreich wünsche ich ! 

Werde wahrscheinlich erst in Neustadt wieder starten, muss mein Handgelenkt noch eine Woche schonen   .

Gruß Christian


----------



## juk (22. August 2005)

dinosaur schrieb:
			
		

> @juk: Montagabend kann ich leider nicht, aber wie wärs mit Dienstagabend (wenn nicht zu feucht)?



Wenn das noch gültig ist; ich könnte versuchen um 18h am HaW zu sein. Evtl. werden es 5 min. später. Sonst noch jemand dabei?


----------



## dinosaur (22. August 2005)

Hallo juk,
kann leider morgen doch nicht biken  
Bis demnächst mal!
dino


----------



## FORT_man (22. August 2005)

Dienstag abend kurz nach 18:00 so wie immer ist ok, ich bin dabei

Gruß  Martin


----------



## juk (23. August 2005)

Ich muss leider auch für heute absagen. Bin krank.  :kotz:


----------



## OxKing (24. August 2005)

Hmmm... fährt heute abend keiner?! 
Bei so einem Wetter?!

Na dann werd ich wohl gleich mal ne kleine Tour alleine machen.


----------



## OxKing (26. August 2005)

Hat jemand bock am Sonntag eine kleine Tour zu machen?
Richtung Bremen Nord, Eggestedt, Garlstedt, Meyenburg oder so,
oder meinet wegen auch irgendwo anders hin. Nur nicht Weyerberg. 

Kann sich rhuig jeder melden.

Ps. Ich bin nicht in Form, und mehr als 50 kilometer
und mittleres Tempo sollte es nicht werden.


----------



## OxKing (28. August 2005)

Ok.... muss ich wohl alleine los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BBK (28. August 2005)

irgendwie ist hier nicht mehr viel los? :=(


----------



## OxKing (28. August 2005)

Joa, wohl alle Verletzt, Krank, Ausgewandert oder in Urlaub....
Naja, hab ich heute halt allein ne kleine Runde an der Wümme gedreht.
Alleine hatte ich auch kein Bock ins Gelände zu fahren.


----------



## emb (28. August 2005)

OxKing schrieb:
			
		

> Joa, wohl alle Verletzt, Krank, Ausgewandert oder in Urlaub....
> Naja, hab ich heute halt allein ne kleine Runde an der Wümme gedreht.
> Alleine hatte ich auch kein Bock ins Gelände zu fahren.




wo geht ihr denn ins gelände?kann man mal mitkommen?
gruß


----------



## DAMDAM (28. August 2005)

Moin Moin 

@oxking 

In zwei bis drei Wochen bin ich doch schon wieder da,dann können wir doch mal wieder ein paar Touren fahren ! 

@ all

Ist jeder Willkommen und bei bestimmt der langsamste das Tempo, nur so macht es allen Spaß !!!

Bis die Tage 

Christian


----------



## OxKing (28. August 2005)

@emb: Schau mal auf meiner Seite, da sind ein paar Touren aufgelistet.
Mitkommen kann man natürlich immer. 

Diese Woche habe ich leider wieder Spätschicht.
Also wird es mit einer Mittwochs (oder Dienstags) Runde nichts mit mir.
Aber vielleicht können wir ja nächstes Wochenende mal zusammen fahren.

Ich mag die Wälder zwischen Garlstedt und Eggestedt sehr gerne.
Und am Wochenende kann man da auch ins "Sperrgebiet".
An sonnsten fahren wir noch auf dem Weyher Berg in Worpswede rum,
und besuchen ab und an das alte Öllager in Achim, oder richtung Syke.

@DamDam:
N Zweifelhaftes vergnügen bei meiner Fitniss. 
Aber freut mich zu hören.


----------



## maxihb (28. August 2005)

Menno... das ist fies....

will auch wieder aufs Bike!!! Das steht grade wieder unten mit chicen neuen Carbonteilen (Lenker, Hörnchen, Sattelstütze und Sattel) und icfh bin noch mindestens 6 Wochen außer gefecht... da ists im Winter nix mit rumfaulenzen sondern es werdem Kilometer gefressen....

freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour wenn ich völlig außer Form hinten mitfahren muß   

Will wieder gas geben.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (28. August 2005)

Hurra, ich hab die Worldgames überlebt!  

@all
Hier bitte keine Touren unter 2000 Höhenmeter mehr posten! Danke.   

Man sieht sich,
Jürgen


----------



## emb (29. August 2005)

OxKing schrieb:
			
		

> @emb: Schau mal auf meiner Seite, da sind ein paar Touren aufgelistet.
> Mitkommen kann man natürlich immer.
> 
> Diese Woche habe ich leider wieder Spätschicht.
> ...



moin,
ich fahr jetzt auch erstmal auf die eurobike an den bodensee.nächste woche hätte ich aber lust mal mit zukommen.muss mir dann aber noch ein cc-bike zusammen stecken.
falls jemand von euch teile,etc braucht kann er sich gerne bei mir melden.ich kann fast alles besorgen und habe auch vieles schon da.von teilen über gabeln bis rahmen.
gruss


----------



## DAMDAM (29. August 2005)

@ emb

Das hört sich doch schon sehr gut an ! Ich bin auch schon ab nächstem Montag wieder in Bremen ! Also wenn du Lust hast schreib hier mal rein, wann du nächste Woche fahren möchtest, es wäre nur sehr schön wenn wir nicht allzu schnell fahren würden, da ich hier (www.harzracing.de) noch mit fahren ! will . 

@ all 

Schreib mal hier rein wann ihr ab dem 05.09 wieder biken gehnen wollt ! Ich habe noch Semsterferien und brauche ein bißchen Bewegung   ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## emb (29. August 2005)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> @ emb
> 
> Das hört sich doch schon sehr gut an ! Ich bin auch schon ab nächstem Montag wieder in Bremen ! Also wenn du Lust hast schreib hier mal rein, wann du nächste Woche fahren möchtest, es wäre nur sehr schön wenn wir nicht allzu schnell fahren würden, da ich hier (www.harzracing.de) noch mit fahren ! will .
> 
> ...



ab nächsten dienstag hätte ich zeit.wir kommen montagnacht von der eurobike wieder.zeitlich bin ich flexibel.
gruß


----------



## juk (29. August 2005)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> es wäre nur sehr schön wenn wir nicht allzu schnell fahren würden, da ich hier (www.harzracing.de) noch mit fahren ! will .



Wie bescheiden. Macht uns hier alle locker nass, aber bittet darum nicht zu schnell zu fahren.   Humor hamse ja,  die Celler.   

Wenn jemand Lust hat zu rollen, bitte Bescheid geben. Ab heute gerne auch mal tagsüber. (Nur morgen wahrscheinlich nicht)

Gruß,
Jürgen
(der Muskelkater schwindet langsam)


P.S. Claudia & Dirk, was machen Eure Knochen?


----------



## riser (29. August 2005)

Hallöchen!

@ Juk

Im Großen und Ganzen geht es schon wieder. Beine fühlen sich nur leicht ermattet an. Nur da wo die Krämpfe waren zwickt es noch ein bischen.

Du bist dann wohl auch am Sonntag gefahren und hast auf die Gondelfahrten verzichtet, wenn ich die Eintragungen richtig interpretiere?
Ich hätte am Sonntag wahrscheinlich keine Lust zu großen Ausritten gehabt.


@ Teilnehmer an der Harz-Racing-Challenge

1. Habt ihr euch schon entschieden auf welcher Distance ihr starten wollt?
2. Anmeldung wieder unter Team Bremen?


----------



## juk (29. August 2005)

Hi!



			
				riser schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist dann wohl auch am Sonntag gefahren und hast auf die Gondelfahrten verzichtet, wenn ich die Eintragungen richtig interpretiere?
> Ich hätte am Sonntag wahrscheinlich keine Lust zu großen Ausritten gehabt.



Bin Sonntag nur noch ne kleine Runde mit den Österreichern aus dem Hotel gefahren. Mehr war nicht drin! Wirklich nicht! Danach haben wir beim CC-Finale noch etwas zugesehen. Kurz nach mittag bin ich dann auch los.



			
				riser schrieb:
			
		

> @ Teilnehmer an der Harz-Racing-Challenge
> 
> 1. Habt ihr euch schon entschieden auf welcher Distance ihr starten wollt?
> 2. Anmeldung wieder unter Team Bremen?



Teamname geht klar, würde ich sagen. 
Strecke? Gut Frage. Die 31er ist ja nun fast zu wenig, oder?   Mich reizt die 62er! Mal wieder ein bissl an die Grenzen gehen. Den inneren Schweinehund überwinden, und so.  Wer ist dabei?

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## DAMDAM (29. August 2005)

@ Harzracing Teilnehmer

Habe mich für die Kinderrunde von 31 Km angemeldet, obwohl mich die 62 Km auch angelacht haben, aber mein Ziel ist es jetzt, wenn es hier www.kurbelix.com gut läuft, im Harz unter die ersten 10 zu fahren !!( Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt !!) . Ja habe als Teamnamen : Team Bremen  gewählt !!

@ Worldgames Teilnehmer 

Nochmal Hut ab vor Eurer Leistung und ich hoffe ihr habt es Genossen in Österreich !!

@ Bremer Biker

Ich bin gar nicht soviel gefahren in den Semesterferien    ich habe auch nen ganz klein wenig auf der Rolle trainiert, da zählen die Kilometer ja nicht !!!

Ab nächster Woche muss ich entlich nicht mehr alleine Biken     !!

Gruß Christian


----------



## FORT_man (29. August 2005)

Hi zusammen,

ich war am Wochenende in den Harburger Bergen, ist immer eine Reise wert.
Will jemand am Dienstag oder Mittwoch rollen?

Gruß Martin


----------



## juk (30. August 2005)

@Fort_man
Auf meinem Plan steht für morgen eine gemütliche Tour. Aber eher vormittags, oder früher nachmittag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riser (1. September 2005)

HalliHallo!

Ich habe nach 2 Tagen intensiver Fahrrad-Reinigung endlich eine Bestandsaufnahme nach den Worldgames machen können.

So muss ich feststellen, dass nicht nur das Hinterrad eine Acht hat, sondern auch der Umwerfer an einer pikanten Stelle gebrochen ist (und somit nur sehr unwillig umwirft) und dem mittleren Kettenblatt eine Zacke aus der Krone gesprungen ist. 

Das nötigt mich wieder dazu, eine Menge Geld auszugeben, viel Zeit im Schuppen mit rumschrauben zu verbringen und zur Racing-Challenge mein Fully zu benutzen.

Das ist insofern ärgerlich, da die Racing-Challenge eigentlich ideal für Hardtail-Fahrer ist  .

Mal schauen ob ich wenigstens noch die eine oder andere Trainingsrunde schaffe, da Claudia und ich uns auch ein wenig die Rotze aus Österreich mitgebracht haben. Aber vielleicht geht es auch nächste Woche zur Dienstags- oder Mittwochsrunde.

Ansonsten C U in Neustadt/ Harz!!!  

Gruß 

Dirk


----------



## juk (2. September 2005)

riser schrieb:
			
		

> So muss ich feststellen, dass nicht nur das Hinterrad eine Acht hat, sondern auch der Umwerfer an einer pikanten Stelle gebrochen ist (und somit nur sehr unwillig umwirft) und dem mittleren Kettenblatt eine Zacke aus der Krone gesprungen ist.



Na, erstmal mein Beileid! Aber ich frage mich, wo Du die Schäden her hast. Es ging doch nur bergauf, mit max. 5 km/h!   

Am Wochenende brauch ich eine Tour in "OxKing-Geschwindigkeit".   Muss mal wieder etwas entspannen. Zufällig jemand unterwegs, der dieses Tempo halten kann?

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## DAMDAM (2. September 2005)

Moin Moin 

Bin auch schon eine Woche erkältet und habe diese Woche kaum trainiert bis jetzt. Bin ab Sonntagabend wieder in der schönen Stadt Bremen und dann in der nächsten Woche immer für eine Dienstags Mittwochs Donnerstags und natürlich lockere Montagstour gut, ne Spaß bei Seite muss mal sehen wie es mit  meiner Erklätung weiter geht und ob ich am Sonntag beim Kurbelix durchhalte !!! Ich hoffe wir eine sehr langsame Tour am Dienstag oder Mittwoch drehen !! Muss nämlich gesund werden erstmal bin ja schon für den Harz angemeldet !!! Habe eure Namen aber noch nicht auf der Starterliste gefunden !!!

Gruß Christian


----------



## Jaymoss6 (2. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen !

Sorry dass ich mich hier so einklinke aber ich bin auf der Suche nach Anschluss an eine Bikertruppe im Raum Bremen. Fahre selbst gerne im Harz und bin nicht unfit. Für´n Maraton reichts halt noch nicht aber schon fast    .Touren aber auch Trails a´la Magdeburger Weg sind meine Favouriten ! Bin mit ´nem WERKS CC von Rose unterwegs wenns jemanden interessiert.  

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## juk (2. September 2005)

Tach zusamm!

@Damdam
Ich werde mich morgen für Harzracing anmelden, aber wahrscheinlich für die 62er. Ich bin der Meinung die weite Anreise lohnt sich nicht für die Kurzstrecke, gerade bei den Spritpreisen. :kotz: Vorne fahren dann halt andere.

@Jaymoss6
Bist entschuldigt und willkommen hier. Gelegentlich wird unsere Gruppe doch sehr klein. Wann rollste denn? Soll der Trail in HB oder umzu sein? Kenne ich nicht.

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## OxKing (2. September 2005)

Herzlich willkommen im Forum!
(Oder wenigstens hier im Bremen-Thread)

Ich will morgen nachmittag mal ne Runde drehen.
Vielleicht kommst du dann ja gleich mal mit.

Wer sonnst noch Lust hat, Treffpunkt um 16:00 Uhr am Bahnhof Oslebshausen.
(Auf den nächsten Zug wird gerne noch gewartet.)
Tour geht so grob richtung Garlstedt, Eggestedt oder so...
Höchstens 65 KM, oder falls gewünscht auch weniger! 
Aber wer mit will bitte mindestens eine Stunde vorher noch hier melden,
sonnst fahr ich vielleicht doch nicht wenn wieder keiner kann oder will.


----------



## juk (3. September 2005)

OxKing schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sonnst noch Lust hat, Treffpunkt um 16:00 Uhr am Bahnhof Oslebshausen.



Bin dabei!


----------



## riser (3. September 2005)

Moin, moin!

@ Juk



			
				juk schrieb:
			
		

> Na, erstmal mein Beileid! Aber ich frage mich, wo Du die Schäden her hast. Es ging doch nur bergauf, mit max. 5 km/h!




Wenn man da fährt, wo andere schon schieben und das nicht nur mit angezogener Bremse (Bergab versteht sich), dann kann so etwas schon mal passieren glaube ich.
  Außerdem erhöht das ungemein den Spaßfaktor!  


Gruß 

Dirk


----------



## OxKing (3. September 2005)

So, bin wieder zurück.

Ich und Juk sind heute ziemlich planlos durch die Garlstedter Umgebung gefahren.
Dabei haben wir zwei lustige Sachen entdeckt: 
Zum einen den Hoope Park (Fissla kennt den ja  ),
in dem irgendwelche faulen Leute so was wie Mountainbiking mit Motorkraft ausüben.
(Sieht teilweise echt lustig aus, wenn die mit so nem Moped da lang brettern  )

Und dann haben wir völlig überraschend auf dem Großen Rutenberg bei Meyenburg
den OV Vegesack des Deutschen Amateur Radio Clubs bei seinem Fieldday beim Grillen erwischt,
und auf die Frage ob sie noch eine Bratwurst übrig hätten erwiderten sie nur
Wenn wir ein wenig warten schon. Und schon hab ich ne Extrawurst auf der Tour bekommen. 
Juk wollte allerdings nicht, der isst jetzt wohl einen Döner....

Naja, auf jeden fall war ich schon nach 40 KM ziemlich schlapp, 
und jetzt nach den 65 KM reicht es auch wieder.
Ich komme in letzter Zeit einfach zu wenig aufs Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fissla (4. September 2005)

Moin Moin zusammen,

ich melde mich auch mal wieder zurück. Ich war ja in den Sommerferien in den Alpen und deswegen nicht hier am PC. Ausserdem ist bei dem schönen Wetter am Computer sitzen uncool....  
Ich bin gerade jetzt zurück im Forum, weil ich euch, OxKing und Anhang, gestern auf der B6 aus dem Auto gesehen habe. Ich fuhre dort gerade mit einem Anhänger aus Hoope zurück. War echt wieder mal ein schöner Tag dort, auch die Strecke war super. Nur leider war es sehr heiss.
Hätte ich es eher gewusst, das ihr gestern gefahren seid, wäre ich vielleicht mal wieder mitgekommen. Hat mir beim letzten Mal in Schmidts Kiefern auch richtig gut gefallen...
Leider sieht es mit meiner Kondition im Moment auch nicht so prächtig aus. Ausser dem normalem Schulsport komme ich fast zu gar nicht. In der Woche habe ich teils 10 Stunden Unterricht   Deswegen bin ich auch in letzter Zeit fast gar nicht auf den unmotorisierten Rädern unterwegs gewesen.

Vielleicht finden wir ja mal wieder einen Termin....

Liebe Grüsse
Niko


----------



## Fissla (4. September 2005)

Hier, hatte ich ganz vergessen. Hier habe ich mal Bilder von einem meiner letzen Besuche in Hoope:


----------



## OxKing (4. September 2005)

Hey! Das letzte Bild sieht super aus!
Das wir uns über den weg gefahren sind ist ja lustig.


----------



## Fissla (5. September 2005)

Ich hätte noch mehr von solchen Bildern, ich will nur nicht das BIKE-Forum damit pflastern...  

Das wir uns über den Weg gefahren sind, ist echt lusitg...


----------



## kiko (5. September 2005)

sieht ja richtig glatt aus. kenn hope nur mit 50cm spurrillen. wurde der table entschärft? früher konnte man, wenn man aus der linkskurve gut raus kam, ganz rüberfliegen. war lang nich da.
grüsse, s.
(vor zig jahren mal maico gs400)


----------



## DAMDAM (5. September 2005)

Bin wieder in Bremen !!! Wie sieht es mit einer Tour am Dienstagabend so um 17:00 bis 18:00 Uhr Start beim HaW ?

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (6. September 2005)

17h, HaW klingt gut. Da wär ich dabei. Ich würde dann auch mit angezogener Bremse fahren, damit Du mithalten kannst. 

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## emb (6. September 2005)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> 17h, HaW klingt gut. Da wär ich dabei. Ich würde dann auch mit angezogener Bremse fahren, damit Du mithalten kannst.
> 
> Gruß,
> Jürgen



wann geht ihr das nächst mal fahren?heute kann ich nicht.dienstag ist immer training auf der bmx-bahn.
gruß


----------



## DAMDAM (6. September 2005)

@ JuK und ale anderen Bremer Mtbler

Sorry aber es wird heute leider doch nichts ! Mein Rad hat noch einen Platten vorne vom Wochenende (Kurbelixcup !) und ich muß leider auch zugeben, dass mir bei diesem Wetter leider so ein bißchen die Motivation fehlt, wenn ich sehe, dass andere Leute ins Freibad gehen und ich trainieren soll   , morgen werde ich mich aber zwingen zum trainieren !

Deshalb : Heute ( Ich bin gerade aufgestanden !! JAJAJA ich weiß Stundenten !) werde ich noch mal ins Freibad gehen und nicht fahren , wenn jemand morgen fahren will schreibt das doch hier ins Forum . Es kann sein, dass ich es versuche heute Abend um 19:30 Uhr  auf dem Deich noch auszurollen vom Wochenende , vielleicht sehen wir uns ja da dann noch !

Gruß Christian


----------



## Fissla (6. September 2005)

kiko schrieb:
			
		

> sieht ja richtig glatt aus. kenn hope nur mit 50cm spurrillen. wurde der table entschärft? früher konnte man, wenn man aus der linkskurve gut raus kam, ganz rüberfliegen. war lang nich da.
> grüsse, s.
> (vor zig jahren mal maico gs400)



Hoope hat sich in den letzten Jahren echt richtig geändert. Ich weiss nicht welchen Table du meinst, da inzwsichen die Streckenführung wahrscheinlich nicht mehr der von damals entspricht.

Solltest du auch mal wieder Interesse haben, können wir uns auch mal per Mail schreiben, da dieses ja ein BIKE Forum ist...  

Grüsse
Niko


----------



## FORT_man (6. September 2005)

Hi Leute,

Mittwoch ist prima, da bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei. Ich habe gestern beim Biken noch einen potentiellen Mitfahrer aus Kirchweyhe getroffen (GT-Bike, sehr schnell) und er wird sich unser Forum mal ankucken.
Morgen: Am besten wäre so gegen 18:00, da ich vorher arbeiten muß.

Gruß Martin


----------



## DAMDAM (7. September 2005)

@ Fortman 

Jut sagen wir 18:00 Uhr HaW so wie das Wetter aussieht wird es bestimmt bis 20:00 Uhr hell sein, da können wir noch ne schöne Tour fahren !

Gruß Christian


----------



## FORT_man (7. September 2005)

ok, ich bin dabei

Gruß   Martin


----------



## DAMDAM (7. September 2005)

Okay bis dann ! (wollte den 1000ten Post   )

Gruß Christian


----------



## emb (7. September 2005)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> Okay bis dann ! (wollte den 1000ten Post   )
> 
> Gruß Christian



den 1000ten post schnapp ich mir......


----------



## wanted man (7. September 2005)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> Okay bis dann ! (wollte den 1000ten Post  )





			
				emb schrieb:
			
		

> den 1000ten post schnapp ich mir......


wo bleiben denn da die inhalte??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FORT_man (9. September 2005)

Alright, zurück zum Thema:

will am Wochenende jemand hierin Bremen und umzu rollen?

Gruß Martin


----------



## MrSmokeyMan (11. September 2005)

Ahuihui meine Leidensgenossen. Hab den Weg ins Forum gefunden und Zeit geopfert um mich zu registrieren. Einige von euch dürften mich schon kennen (blond, blaue Augen, gutaussehend, intelligent und zuvorkommend und fahre das beste Bike wo geben tut(Spezialized Enduro Comp in weiß und rot mit Schiffsschönheit auf beiden Seiten)!-) Ich werd am Dienstag um 6 Uhr ne kleine Abendrunde vom Haus am Walde starten (wenn das Wetter nicht zu b*sch*ss*n ist). Irgendwie über die Autobahn-Trails und übern Deich zurück. cu


----------



## DAMDAM (13. September 2005)

Moin moin 

@ Claudia, Dirk und Jürgen 

Das war eine super Veranstaltung am Wochenende und bestimmt nicht das letze mal, dass ich in Neustadt Mountainbike gefahren bin ! Ich möchte unsere Leistung ( Dirk und meine ) nicht schmälern, aber ich möchte noch einmal Claudia und Jürgen ein Großes Lob aussprechen, die nicht nur doppelt so weit (62 Km) gefahren sind, sondern auch noch mit Platz 3 ( Claudia !) und Platz 4 ( Jürgen " einfach Stark !!!!") , die Ehre der Bremer im Harz hochgehalten haben !!! Bei mir lief es am Samstag überhaupt nicht wa sich auch einiger Maßen im Ergebnis erkennen läßt (leider nur Platz 15 in meiner Klasse   , ich hatte mir eigentlich mehr vorgenommen !! ) , aber der Kurbelix Cup und das wenige Training in den Wochen davor haben ihre Spuren hinterlassen !! Dennoch noch einmal Danke an Dirk und Claudia, die mir / uns diesen Marathon empfohlen haben , es war ehrlich gesagt die schönste Strecke dieses Jahr   ! 

Ich habe mich dummerweise am Samstag auch noch ein bißchen Verletzt, so dass ich die "Versprochene " Bikepause von 2 Wochen, wohl oder übel ein halten muss hat mein "Arzt" gesagt !   

@ alle Bremer 

Wie schon oben zu lesen werde ich den nächsten zwei Wochen nicht biken ! Aber dann geht es auch schon so langsam mit der Vorbereitung der nächsten Saison los ( Ich möchte dieses Jahr gerne schon im April oder Mai mit Marathons anfangen ) . In der nächsten Zeit bleibt mir also genug Zeit mich mal wieder um Mein armes geschundenes Scott zu kümmern ! 

P.S. Wenn alles so läuft wie ich mir das vorstelle fahre ich nächstes Jahr auch mal Hardtail    oder habe zumindest die Wahl ob Hardtail oder Fully    

Gruß Christian


----------



## juk (13. September 2005)

Hallo zusamm!

@DAMDAM
Danke für's Lob! Aber Platz 4 muss man relativieren. Man hat mich ja unverschämterweise schon zu den Senioren gezählt. Schweinerei!    
Wie hast Du dich denn nun schon wieder verletzt?

Was die Strecke angeht, fand ich die im Hochsolling noch einen Tick besser. Nächstes Jahr sind da auf jeden Fall die 53km drin.

Ich werde jetzt die wenigen Sonnenstrahlen bei einer kleinen Trainingsrunde geniessen.

Man sieht sich,
Jürgen


----------



## MrSmokeyMan (14. September 2005)

Guten Tag meine Bikergesnossen.
Leider musste ich meine Abendrunde am Dienstag alleine fahren. War eigentlich schön, aber einsam und insofehrn schade, als das ihr den vorerst letzten Tag mit schönem Sonnenwetter (vermutlich, bis auf juk) nicht genutzt habt. Meinem Tacho nach hab ich 36.5 km gefahren, ohne An- und Rückfahrt zum Haus am Walde dürften das ca 33 bis 34 km gewesen seien. Ich werde diese Runde ab jetzt jeden Dienstag und Donnerstag um 17.30 und Sonntags zu einer Uhrzeit, bei der ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher bin, fahren. Da dies meine Trainings-Runde wird, werde ich minimal einen Schnitt von 27 km/h fahren. Am Dienstag konnte ich fasst die ganzen 15 km auf dem Deich im Windschatten von Rennradlern fahren und hab einen Schnitt von 30,41 gefahren   Wie dem auch sei; ich hoffe, die nächsten Male nicht immer alleine fahren zu müssen. cu

@DAMDAM
Gute Besserung


----------



## DAMDAM (14. September 2005)

Moin Moin 

So wie es aussieht verheilt doch alles etwas schneller als angenommen   , so dass ich am Samstag bei fast egal welchem Wetter wieder auf dem Bike sitzen werde ! Ich bitte um Terminvorschläge!! 

Meiner wäre so gegen 11:00 Uhr Haus am Walde und dann 1-2 Stunden gemütlich den Autobahntrail oder so rollen 

@ JuK, Oxking, Tatze, Kiko, Smoky, und alle anderen 

Wie sieht aus ?

MFG 

Christian


----------



## kiko (14. September 2005)

moin leuts
dank meiner arbeit ist meine km leistung von über 400 auf 150km woche geschrumpft. von euch hör ich meist nur marathon mit sehr guten plazierungen. andere fahren ihre "trainingsrunden" mit 27er schnitt. warscheinlich noch im ga. das ist mein schnitt aufn rennrad!!!!!
ich warte, bis die potten wieder richtig fliegen. dann kann ich eher mit euch fahren.
bis denne, s.


----------



## juk (14. September 2005)

@kiko
Das nenn ich understatement! Dein Schnitt auf'm RR liegt bei 27, wenn Du bergauf und gegen Wind fährst. Kann übrigens sein, daß ich morgen ein RR bestelle. Vielleicht kann ich diese Saison noch ein paar Runden damit drehen.  

@alle Samstagsfahrer
Wie wäre es dann mal mit einer Tour nach Syke? Kennt sich dort jemand aus? Alternativer Treffpunkt könnte das Weserwehr sein. Bin auf jeden Fall dabei, egal wohin.

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## riser (15. September 2005)

Hallöchen!

Syke wäre ja dann so mein Revier, auch wenn ich nicht behaupten kann, dass ich z.B. die Wolfsschlucht in uns auswendig kenne. Dafür bin ich aber im Umfeld recht firm. "Leider" wollte ich Samstag aber zur IFMA nach Köln, mal ein paar Neuheiten anschauen. Insofern hätte ich zum biken keine Zeit.

Aber vielleicht könnte man nächste Woche (außer Dienstag und Mittwoch) mal ne Runde in "meiner" Region ins Auge fassen.

Allerings muss man die Fahrzeiten ja jetzt schon etwas vorverlegen, da das Ganze sonst schon zum Night-Ride ausufern könnte.


Gruß
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrSmokeyMan (15. September 2005)

heyho. Bin am Samstag auf jeden Fall dabei. Ich glaub mein alter Herr, der dinosaur, kennt sich in Syke auch ganz gut aus. Allerdings hat er von Freitag auf Samstag Nachtdienst, da weiß ich nicht ob er für eine Tour zu haben ist. Ansonsten lass ich mir die besten stellen noch mal auf der Karte zeigen. Mal schaun. Samstags werd ich allerdings "kriechen", um mich an meinen Trainingsplan zu halten. Ich will mal probieren "professionell" trainieren, so mit Leistungs-Trainings-Kurve und so !-)

@kiko: Nicht ganz im Ganzen. Ich hab ca bei km 17 etwa 3 Minuten Pause gemacht.

So ich werd jetzt das :kotz: "brilliante" :kotz:  Wetter für meine Donnerstags-Trainingsrunde nutzen.


----------



## DAMDAM (15. September 2005)

Das ist ja schön, dass es jetzt hier noch einen Menschen mit Trainingsplan gibt !!!   Ich werde ab Oktober anfangen mich für die nächste Saison fit zu machen !! Wir können dann im Winter sicherlich öfter mal ein paar Runden zusammen drehen ?!? 

Wo hast du denn deinen Trainingsplan her ? Und was willst du im nächsten Jahr fahren Marathon , XC, Dirt , etc. 

Wir haben uns glaube ich auch schon mal gesehen letztes Jahr im Dezember oder so . Mit der Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von min. 27 kmh. paßt Du doch ideal in unsere Trainingsgruppe ( Ich habe gerade mal in meinen Plan geschaut das steht der Autobahntrail immer so mit 27,7 bis 31,2 Kmh drin ) 

Man sieht sich sicherlich am Samstag ! Wir müssen jetzt nur noch klären wo und wann ! Wenn es regnen sollte werde ich nur den ABTrail fahren, da sich mein Körper jetzt nach der Saison erstmal erholen soll ( 3976 Km seit dem 15 Jan  2005 waren dieses Jahr schon ganz okay mal sehen ob die 5000 voll werden   ) .


MFG Christian


----------



## MrSmokeyMan (15. September 2005)

arrr, was für ein Wetter; das war ne Trainingsrunde! Bei den widrigen Bedingungen (nicht eine Minute ohne Regen) und zu allem Überfluss Gegenwind beim Rückweg aufm Deich hatte ich schon arge Bedenken meine Premisse von min 27 km/h nicht halten zu können. Aufm Deich fings dann auch noch an immer stärker zu regnen. Aber ich hab es doch geschaft: Autobahntrails und Deich 38 km mit 27,14 km/h AVS.   

@DAMDAM:
Mein primäres Ziel ist möglichst alle Rennen der MTB-Winter-Serie mitzufahren. Wenn ich bei den Trainingsrunden aufm Deich immer hinten fahren darf, werd ich die 31,2 wohl auch schaffen !-) Ich werd am Samstag auch fahren wenn es Regnet und hab nix gegen den Autobahntrail einzuwenden. Mein Papa hat wohl auch Interesse, also hätten wir auch einen Syke-Fachkundigen. Uhrzeit? Ich bin so für 12. cu


----------



## dinosaur (16. September 2005)

Hallo,
wenn das Wetter nicht zu garstig ist, bin ich morgen auch dabei; die Wettervorhersage sieht ja nicht so schlecht aus  
Mal nach Syke / Barrien zu fahren wär sicher eine nette Abwechslung- zumal dort ja am *03.12.2005 der 4te Lauf zum Weser-Ems-Cup * stattfindet  
Den fahren unsere Racer doch wohl alle mit- oder?  
Die anderen Termine findet ihr hier: http://www.endspurt-herford.de/neu/termine/wec.html

Als Startzeit für morgen fände ich 11°°Uhr nicht schlecht- also: eifrige Meldungen: wann los - wo treffen - wohin fahren

Ciao
dino


----------



## FORT_man (16. September 2005)

Yo,

ich bin auch dabei, 12:00 fände ich zwar besser wegen vorher einkaufen und so,  
zur Not geht aber natürlich auch 11:00. Da folge ich dann der Mehrheit 
Treffen am Weserwehr?

Gruß Martin aka Fortman


----------



## DAMDAM (16. September 2005)

Muss für morgen leider Absagen    , da ich morgen noch ein paar Besorgungen machen muss und dann werde ich so gegen ca. 15:00 Uhr noch den Abtrail fahren. 

Syke wäre sicherlich interessant, aber so lange kann ich noch nicht wieder auf dem Sattel sitzen   . Da ich mir letztes Wochenende (wie schon gesagt) ein paar Branntblasen an einer sehr unschönen Stelle geholt habe    .

Danke Danke, ich weiß wer den Schaden hat brauch für den Spott nicht zu sorgen !!! ( Dieser Kommentar wurde in weiser Voraussicht auf die kommenden Kommentare erstellt !!!   )   

Viel Spaß morgen und wir werden sicherlich noch öfter nach Syke fahren !!! Ich plane zwar Ga im Winter zu trainieren aber ich werde am 3.12 sicherlich dabei sein, wenn ich nicht krank sein sollte zu 100% .

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (17. September 2005)

@Damdam
Du musst ja nen heissen Fahrstil haben.   

@alle
Also morgen Treffen am Weserwehr, 11h? Oder doch 12h? Mir is wurscht.

bis dann,
Jürgen


----------



## dinosaur (17. September 2005)

Dann sagen wir doch mal 12°° am Weserwehr (außer bei Regen, dann ggf kurzfristiger Umstieg auf Autobahntrail)  
Bis dann
dino


----------



## FORT_man (17. September 2005)

alright, 12:00 Weserwehr, ich bin auch dabei

Gruß Martin


----------



## dinosaur (17. September 2005)

Das war eine nette Fünfer-Runde heute, selbst das Wetter war wider erwarten perfekt  
und da Damdam nicht dabei war und gebremst hat, waren wir auch recht flott unterwegs und haben noch ein wenig einen RR-Fahrer gejagt  
Die Steilflanken in der Wolfsschlucht haben auch Spaß gemacht  und das Terrain des W-E-Cup-Rennens in Barrien wurde einige Male durchkreuzt.
Ein paar Fotos sind in meinem Album.
Ciao
dino


----------



## DAMDAM (17. September 2005)

Ihr seit immer so gemein zu mir !!! 

   Dabei trainiere ich doch schon so oft ich kann ich bin einfach nicht schneller !!   

_( Aber danke für die Werbung, dss ich nicht schnell fahre jetzt fahren wenigstens wieder alle mit mir ne kleine Runde   )_

Werde morgen wahrscheinlich nach dem Wählen noch einmal schnell dem ABtrail fahren, also wenn jemand morgen den mit mir " abschleichen" will (ich könnte auch etwas schneller fahren    , kann sich ja melden !!

Gruß Christian


----------



## juk (17. September 2005)

@dino
Ich finde leider keine neuen Fotos in deinem Album.   

@Damdam
Wann gehste denn morgen wählen bzw. biken? Kann mir gut vorstellen, daß ich mich morgen auch noch etwas auf dem Bike ausruhen muss. War doch eine sehr flotte Runde heute, aber auch sehr nett. Schöne Trails, geile Abfahrten in der Wolfsschlucht!


----------



## DAMDAM (17. September 2005)

Das mit dem Ausruhren war bei mir nicht so ernst gemeint   . Aber ich denke so gegen 15:00 Uhr werde den ABtrail in Angriff nehmen !! Wer Lust hat sollte gute Beine haben oder einen starken Willen dran zu bleiben !!!!   

Gruß Christian


----------



## juk (18. September 2005)

Also 15h, HaW?


----------



## DAMDAM (18. September 2005)

Ja 15:00 Uhr HaW !

Gruß Christian


----------



## DAMDAM (18. September 2005)

Moin Moin 

@ Smoky 

So sind wieder da von unserer Autobahntrailrunde heute ! Hier sind die Daten unser kleine "Ausruhrunde" :

*Fahrzeit :* 1 Std. 8min. 48 sek. ( ohne Pause)

*Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit* : 30,28 Kmh ( ohne Rennradfahrer, naja zumindest für mich, für JuK bin ich ja gefahren    )

*Distanz*: 35,78 KM

*Durchschnittspuls* : 172 

Wie du siehst passen deine Werte da glaube ich gut rein, überleg dir doch mal ob du nächsten Jahr nicht mit uns Marathons fahren willst . 


@ Alle Bremer 

Wollen wir uns nicht mal eigene Trikots  in Bremen machen lassen ? So weit ich weiß brauchen wir min. 10 Bestellungen dafür und könnten diese dann selber gestallten " Team Bremen" wäre doch cool !! Ich würde mich dann auch darum kümmern, gestallten könnten wir das ja gemeinsam !!

Hier sind ein paar links, wo ihr euch das mal anschauen könnt :

http://www.biemme.de/show_page.php?pid=130 

http://www.owayo.com/screen_frameset_bike.htm 

http://www.kbs-sport.de/shop/enter.html 

Wer interresse hat kann das ja mal posten !! 

MFG Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (18. September 2005)

Jo, war schön im Windschatten auf'm Deich.   Das Tempo (35-37km/h) hätte ich im Wind keine 5 min. halten können. Teamtrikot fänd ich klasse! Aber kriegen wir 10 Teammates zusammen?

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## BBK (19. September 2005)

ehm wollt ihr die Trikots fürs Marathon nehmen oder so für die Ausfahrten?

Evtl. wär ich sonst auch interessiert , je nach Preis und Design


----------



## DAMDAM (19. September 2005)

@ Alle 

Ich habe gedacht, dass wir die hier in Bremen beim Touren fahren  und natürlich auch bei den Marathons anziehen. Sie sind auf jedenfall nicht nur als Marathontrikots gedacht !!! 

Sollten wir genug zusammen bekommen, sollten wir uns Abends mal in ner Kneipe oder so treffen um uns über die Disgns gedanken zu machen ! Wir könnten ja auch noch im Rennradforum fragen, ob die mitmachen bei einem "Hobbyteam Bremen" ?

Gruß Christian


----------



## juk (19. September 2005)

In der "Paralellwelt" sind auf jeden Fall mehr Aktive anzutreffen. Insofern könnte eine Nachfrage dort ziemlich nützlich sein.

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## DAMDAM (19. September 2005)

Habe mal in der Welt der Rennradfahrer gefragt, jetzt liegt es an denen wie sie sich entscheiden !

Gruß Christian


----------



## FORT_man (19. September 2005)

Yo,

ich bin auch dabei: über die Gestaltung werden wir uns bestimmt einig (vielleicht  ein Wildschwein mit Bremer Schlüssel oder ein Eichhörnchen, das in einer Bremssch... äh na ja, vielleicht doch ein bischen zu grob 

Gruß Martin


----------



## juk (19. September 2005)

Typisch für diese wunderschöne Hansestadt sind ja auch Beck's und die Farben Grün-Weiß. Obwohl ich kein Werderfan bin, könnte ich mich damit anfreunden. Da ist wohl wirklich mal ein Kneipen-Brainstorming fällig!  

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## BBK (19. September 2005)

ja Becks ist nicht schlecht leider aber nicht mehr in deutscher Hand ;=(

Vielleicht die Bremer Speck streifen rot-weiss ;=) Aber ich glaube grün/weiss kommt da besser


----------



## juk (20. September 2005)

Jemand an einer Mittwochsrunde interessiert? 18h, HaW. If so, bitte melden. Sonst fahre ich nicht über "Los", sondern direkt auf den Trail. Licht wäre wohl von Vorteil. :-(

Gruß,
Jürgen


P.S.
@Damdam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FORT_man (20. September 2005)

18:00 HaW, ich bin dabei

Gruß Martin (mit Licht)


----------



## MrSmokeyMan (20. September 2005)

Hab meine Trainingsrunde heute ausfallen lassen .Ich arme gequälte Kreatur bin a bisserl am rumkränkeln. Das mit den Trikots gefällt mir. Allerdings war ich zu faul die Links nach nem Kostenpunkt zu durchforsten, der bei meinem Budget durchaus auschlaggebend sein könnte. Grün weiß geht gar nicht; das passt nicht zu meinem Rahmen !-) Da wär ich doch eher für schwarz rot weiß, Speckflagge plus ein schwarzes symbol oder so (das passt dan auch Die Idee mit dem Bainstorming gefällt mir auch, vor allem weil es in einer Kneipe/Bar zu einem Brainflooding mutieren könnte.


----------



## MrSmokeyMan (22. September 2005)

Hab mir mal ein bischen gedanken über ein potentielles Logo/Emblem für ein Trikot gemacht. Ich bin offen für jede Kritik (aber nur positive !-)  . HBHC steht für "Hansestadt Bremen Hard Core"  








Meine heutige Triningsrunde wird von 5.30 auf unbestimmte Zeit nach hinten verlegt oder gar nicht stattfinden, weil ich für eine Kollegin bei der Arbeit einspringen muss. cu


----------



## MrSmokeyMan (22. September 2005)

ach ja ... da war ja noch was:
Die Graphiken hab ich auf meinem Rechner als Vektorgraphiken im *.vsd-Format.
Für die, denen das nichts sagt: Vektorgraphiken speichern keine Pixel (Bildpunkte) sondern geometrische Formen. Das heißt im Klartext, das man die Graphiken ohne Qualitätsverlust unbegrenzt vergrößern kann !-). Falls jemand die Graphiken weiterverarbeiten wil,l aber nicht über MS Visio zum öffnen von vsd-Dateien verfügt, soll mir sagen in welchem Format er sie braucht. Es gibt so ziemlich keins, in dem ich nicht öffnen/speichern kann. Falls ihr denkt, das man spezielle Programme braucht, weit gefehlt. Ich kann das Zeugs als *.emf speichern und in ein stinknormales Microsoft Word Dokument kloppen. Jeder der Microsoft Word XP oder 2000 aufwärts hat, sollte die graphiken darin bearbeiten können (allerdings mit "leichten" Verlusten an Qualität). Ich werd das Zeug noch mal gezippt als MS Word doc in meinen Photo Space kloppen. Wenn jemand ein bischen Starthilfe braucht kann er mich im ICQ #163805345 oder per Skype "rs232_aka_vt52" oder per MSN "[email protected]) erreichen. Bei ICQ werd ich euch immer als Offline angezeigt, selbst wenn ich es nicht bin. Also einfach anschreiben und gucken ob ich antworte.


----------



## BBK (22. September 2005)

schöne sache aber das "HC" gefällt mir überhaupt nicht


----------



## MrSmokeyMan (22. September 2005)

Das Design und der Name sind nur eine Idee. Beides muss von allen Beteiligten besprochen werden. Mein Entwurf soll lediglich der Orientierung dienen. Hab mir die drei Seiten, die DAMDAM geposted hat mal angeschaut. Die Leute bieten aller vorallem Muster an, die durch Hinzufügen der eigenen Schriftzüge und Graphiken variiert werden. Ich hab Testweise mal einen eigenen Entwurf gemacht und werd bei den drei Firmen mal anfragen ob und zu welchem Kostenpunkt sie das Drucken würden. Denn die fertigen Muster sind ne ganz schön eklige Beschränkung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrSmokeyMan (23. September 2005)

Irgendwie werde ich hier langsam zum Alleinunterhalter. Naja, hab noch ma einen anderen Entwurf ausgetüftelt. Der dinosaur hatte irgendwie auch was gegen HC, und ich muss sagen: Das ist eure Assoziation! Ich find nix Verwerfliches daran. Aber egal, dinosaur hat BTB "Bike Team Bremen" vorgeschlagen.




Anderes Thema: hat jemand Interesse an einer kleinen Tour morgen? Mir kam zu Ohren, dass das Wetter wohl schlechter werden soll; deshalb würde ich die Autobahntrailrunde in Erwägung ziehen (36 km). So um 12 beim Haus am Walde.


----------



## DAMDAM (23. September 2005)

Ich mus sagen den Namen BTB finde ich auch viel besser !!

@ smoky 

Ich habe leider diese Woche noch bis Mittwoch sehr viel zu tun ! Aber großes Lob an deinen Einsatz !!! Werde mich ab Mittwoch auch vermehrt damit beschäftigen vielleicht noch ein paar Sponsoren zu finden !!

Gruß Christian


----------



## MrSmokeyMan (23. September 2005)

Hier kommt der bisher bremischste und vorerst letzte Entwurf (außer mich überkommt plötzlich ein hochwertiger Geistesblitz, was recht oft vorkommt     !-).





Bei Owayo würde ein komplett eigenes Design bei 10 Personen übrigens 59  pro Kopf kosten (140 fürs Design und 45 pro Trikot). Je mehr Trikots es werden desto günstiger wird es. Sponsoren wären natürlich auch keine schlechte Idee.


----------



## juk (23. September 2005)

Hallo zusamm!

Ich wäre auch mehr für BTB. Oder wie wäre es alternativ mit Bremen Racing Team (BRT)? Die Entwürfe sehen ja schon ganz gut aus.    Allerdings sehe ich noch keine 10 Interessenten. Die Rennradler scheinen ja auch sehr zurückhaltend zu sein.

Ob und wann ich am WE fahre, entscheidet sich wohl spontan.

Da hier in letzter Zeit ein wenig mit Trainingswerten angegeben wird   , hier meine heutige Runde:

*Fahrzeit:* 1:38:07
*Distanz:* 51.08 km
*Schnitt:* 31.52 km/h

Na gut, war nur Asphalt. Ich geb's ja zu. Aber ich denke man sieht, daß ich mich heute abreagieren musste. Erinnert mich an die Worte "Don't drive angry!" von Bill Murray im Film Groundhog Day.   Auf dem Weyerberg habe ich den Tacho übrigens abgenommen, wollte mir den Schnitt nicht versauen.

Bis denn dann,
Jürgen


----------



## DAMDAM (23. September 2005)

Hier auch einmal ein paar Werte aus meinem Sommertrainingsplan (Muss auchmal (wieder)   protzen ist nicht böse gemeint   ):

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/177515/cat/500/page/1

Kommen wir aber nun zu den wichtigen Sachen zurück :

Ich finde den Namen BTB etwas besser,da damit alle und nicht nur wir "Racer" angesprochen sind. Vielleicht erklären sich Tatze oder Oxking ja bereit einen Art Webauftritt zu designen wie es auch hier www.harzracing.de der Fall ist ! 

Es wäre sicherlich auch einfacher Sponsoren zu finden, wenn wir auch einen Internetauftritt hätten. Dort könnten wir ja Blöcke für Tourer und Racer einrichten somit würden eine größere Zielgruppe ansprechen und mit ein bißchen Werbung sicherlich noch einige Mitglieder dazu gewinnen. 

Das ist nur ein Gedanke von mir vielleicht kriegen wir ja soetwas in der Art hin   .

Ich werde Oxking mal eine PM schreiben .

MFG Christian


----------



## MrSmokeyMan (24. September 2005)

Der Geistesblitz hat nich so wahnsinnig lange auf sich warten lassen!-) Der letzte Entwurf war zwar schon sehr bremisch aber irgendwie fehlte ihm der "Pep". Also eine Variation mit Korrekturen in der Optik. Eine Web-Auftritt wäre sicher nicht schlecht. Die Beispielseite ist graphisch gut aber teilweise technisch mangelhaft. Mal schaun.


----------



## riser (24. September 2005)

Hallöchen Biker!

@ Mistersmokeyman

Meine Frau und ich sind von deinem letzten Design-Vorschlag sehr angetan. Es entspricht auch etwas meiner Vorstellung die Speckflagge im Trikotdesign mit einzuarbeiten. Respekt  

@ all

Noch kanpp 1 1/2 Woche noch, dann habe ich endlich so geregelte Arbeitszeiten, dass ich mich euch mal wieder anschließen kann, bei einer Feierabend- oder auch Trainingsrunde. Das scheint ja mein Niveau deutlich fördern zu können.  


Gruß!
Dirk


----------



## BBK (25. September 2005)

Wow die Trikots sehen echt gut aus

Die Schlüssel Version mit schwarz ist sehr geil aber auch die BTB Farbkombinationen find ich sehr schick, besodners von vorne Perfekt


----------



## MrSmokeyMan (26. September 2005)

Ich hab noch mal ein bischen wegen den Preisen (für komplett eigenes design) recherchiert:
bei owayo (inklusive 16% Mehrwertsteuer [?und Versand?])
Anzahl Trikots / Preis pro Kopf
10                    60,00
15                    52,75
20                    48,50
35                    40,29
50                    34,50
100                  28,50

tja ... die Jungs von Biemme sind auf ihrer Website und was es Web-Kontakt angeht etwas verschlossen betreffend ihrer Preise. Da werd ich wohl mal anrufen müssen.
Bei dem dritten Link konte ich Leider keine Möglichkeit zur Sonderanfertigung finden !? (@ DAMDAM)
Allerdings kann man auch bei Rose Sonderanfertigungen machen lassen. Ist aber mit der einen oder anderen Auflage verbunden. So müssen insgesamt mindestens 60 Teile, die sich aber z.B aus 30 kurzarm-, 20 langarm-Trikots und 10 Radler-Hosen zusammensetzen können. Es kommen zwangsläufig zwei Werbelogos dazu. Zitat von Roseversand.de "Rose Versand-Logo bei allen Oberteilen (in der Größe 50 mm x 110 mm) auf der linken Brust befindet. Das Giordana-Logo (30 x 35 mm) befindet sich immer auf der mittleren Rückentasche". Leider findet man auch bei Rose keine Angaben zu den komplett individuellen Designs. Als refernz dient daher zur Zeit nur die Preisliste für die Basisdesigns:

Anzahl Trikots / Preis pro Kopf
10                    56
20                    46
30                    42
50                    38
100                  35

Wenn man bedenkt, das es bei Owayo keine Zwangswerbung gibt und bei rose die Preise für die Basisdesigns ab 30 bis 35 schon teurer sind als die individuellen Designs bei Owayo, schein Owayo doch lokrativer. Ich werd mich noch ma weiter umschauen und hören.


----------



## DAMDAM (27. September 2005)

Moin Moin 

mal was anderes : 

Wie sieht es aus mit einer gepflegten Mittwochsrunde ? Termin:  15:30 Uhr HaW ?

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrSmokeyMan (27. September 2005)

hmmm ... im prinzip bin ich dabei ... allerdings komm ich erst um 25.30 uhr nach Hause. Wenn du 4 oder 4.30 uhr draus machen kannst !?


----------



## MrSmokeyMan (27. September 2005)

ich meinte natürlich 15.30 und auch nicht 4 uhr nachts sonder 16 uhr!-)


----------



## DAMDAM (28. September 2005)

Sorry aber 16:00 Uhr ist nir zuspät, d ich heute Abend noch was vor habe   . Fahre jetzt 15:00 Uhr schon eine kleine Runde !! Wir könne ja am Samstag mal eine Runde drehen !?

Gruß Christian


----------



## DAMDAM (28. September 2005)

Ist jemand am Samstag dabei ? Ich kann eigentlich den ganzen Tag ! Ihr müßt nur Vorschläge machen wann , wo und wohin ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## OxKing (30. September 2005)

Ok, ok, ich lebe noch!
Hatte in letzter Zeit viel auf der Arbeit zu tun.
Iso Schulung, Arbeit am Wochenende (ohne Freien Tag in der Woche...),
und Spätschicht. Teilweise auch in Bremerhaven am Terminal Autofahren gewesen.

Hab mich erstmal durch die letzten zwei Seiten hier gekämpft.

Die Trikos finde ich nicht schlecht.
Weiss nicht ob ich die so hier "privat" anziehen würde,
aber kaufen würde ich eines, um die Sache zu unterstützen.
(Auch wenn ich immernoch keine Rennen fahren will *g*)

Dieses Wochenende und Montag habe ich frei.
Sonntag soll das Wetter wohl etwas besser sein als Samstag....
Da solls nämlich angeblich nicht regnen. 

Naja, mal schauen.
Wahrscheinlich bin ich aber am Wochenende mit dabei.
Die Wahl der Strecke überlasse ich aber diesmal anderen,
da hab ich gerade keinen bock mir nen kopp drüber zu machen.


----------



## DAMDAM (30. September 2005)

Moin Moin 

Ich muss leider am Samstag fahren, da ich am Sonntag leider keine Zeit habe ! Werde am Samstag vermutlich um 12:00 Uhr vom HaW aufbrechen ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## juk (30. September 2005)

Moin!

Wenn's Wetter nicht zu beschissen ist bin ich um 12h am HaW, wenn's dabei bleibt. Bissl Regen macht nix. Ansonsten soll es ja Montag ordentliches Bikewetter geben.

Bis denn dann,
Jürgen


----------



## DAMDAM (1. Oktober 2005)

Habe eben aus dem Fenster geschaut     und bin für Montag mit einer ausgedehnten Runde  ( Vielleicht den üblichen Verdächtigen ? und ein paar alten Hasse Oxking, Tatze ?) !?!

Hoffentlich ist das Wetter am Montag besser !! Ich werde heute, wenn es am Nachmittg besser sein sollte noch ne Runde drehen oder Laufen gehen. Oder ich kümmere mich um mein Bike ein bißchen . Es wird echt Zeit, dass ich meine Rolle aus Celle hole !

Gruß Christian 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/181134/cat/500/page/1

Ich habe mal mit meinen neuem Spielzeug HAC 4 PLUS      den ABtrail aufgenommen, aber es war leider zu viel Gegenwind um unsere 1:08:48 zu fahren   .


----------



## juk (1. Oktober 2005)

21hm! Ich werd bekloppt. Welch Strapazen wir uns da immer zumuten.   

Na gut ihr Schönwetterfahrer   , ich werde jetzt mal meine Regenklamotten testen. Sagt bescheid, wenn ihr SO oder MO auf'n Trail wollt.

Gruß,
Jürgen (der lieber im Regen als auf der Rolle trainiert   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OxKing (2. Oktober 2005)

Also Montag klingt sehr gut. 
Treffen vielleicht so um 12:00 Uhr?!
Nur wo wollen wir uns Treffen, bzw. wohin soll es gehen?

Übrigens, ich hab auf meiner Seite mal ein paar kleine Bilder
von MTB Gebieten hier aus Bremen reingestellt. (Unter Galerie)


----------



## juk (2. Oktober 2005)

Montag 12h würde mir auch passen. Wie wäre es denn mal wieder mit einer Tour in's Öllager?


----------



## DAMDAM (2. Oktober 2005)

Bin dabei um 12:00 Uhr klingt gut ! HaW ? Wohin ist mir egal .

Gruß Christian


----------



## juk (2. Oktober 2005)

Also wenn wir in's Öllager fahren, würde ich das Weserwehr als Treffpunkt vorschlagen. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich da noch hin finde. Wir können natürlich auch nach Worpswede fahren. Dort kann der HAC 4 Plus evtl an seine Grenzen gebracht werden.   

Übrigens habe ich bei der Harz Racing Veranstaltung mit einem ehemaligen Bremer gesprochen. Angeblich soll es in und um Delmenhorst noch einige Höhenmeter zu sammeln geben. Kennt sich dort jemand aus?


----------



## DAMDAM (2. Oktober 2005)

Locker nach Worpswede fände ich gut ! Vielleicht ja den ABtrail vorweg und dann nen bißchen Worpswede erkunden !!! und Höhenmeter sammeln !!! 

Bis morgen 

Christian


----------



## juk (3. Oktober 2005)

Dann also 12h, HaW.

Laut meinem Forecastfox-Wetterplugin sind es jetzt lächerliche 3° C da draussen! *zitter* Das muss aber noch besser werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (3. Oktober 2005)

Hier kommen die versprochenen Daten aus meinem Hac 4 von heute !! Ganze 320 HM und viel flaches Land !! Bis zum nächstenmal !!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/181997/cat/500/page/1

Gruß Christian


----------



## kiko (3. Oktober 2005)

war ja feines wetterchen, aber wo bleibt der schnitt >30?
ihr seid ca 60km geheizt in ca 4std. wie kann denn das ein 20er sein?
kann ich nich oder spinnt hac?
g, s.


----------



## Joerky (3. Oktober 2005)

Tachchen...

War nett Euch da zu treffen - auch wenn mir momentan alles weh tut  
Hab halt in den letzten 2 Jahren mit Familie und Beruf kaum Zeit auf dem MTB verbracht und die Tour heute war mein Auftakt den inneren Schweinehund mal wieder in seine Schranken zu weisen.

60 Km? Oh man ich werd rot... Bei mir sinds keine 20   

Na dann - vielleicht trifft man sich mal wieder.

Jörky


----------



## juk (3. Oktober 2005)

kiko schrieb:
			
		

> war ja feines wetterchen, aber wo bleibt der schnitt >30?
> ihr seid ca 60km geheizt in ca 4std. wie kann denn das ein 20er sein?
> kann ich nich oder spinnt hac?
> g, s.



Der HAC berücksichtig die vielen, vielen Pausen nicht. Mein Sigma zeigt als reine Fahrzeit 3:10:50 an, von Walle aus wohlgemerkt. Bissl über 20km pro Stunde (67 gesamt). Passt.

Sollen diese kleinen Spitzen am Anfang und Ende etwa die Autobahnbrücke sein? Süß.


@Joerky
Netter Untertitel!


----------



## DAMDAM (3. Oktober 2005)

@Kiko

Nee der Hac spinnt nicht aber wir sind halt, bis auf ein paar mal nie wirklich richtig schnell gefahren sind    , aber nun mal Spaß beiseite , war halt ne lockere Tour ! Und hat super Spaß gemacht    

@Alle 

Wir sollten so eine Tour öfters machen !

Gruß Christian

P.S. 
@ Dino 

Wenn du ein gutes Hardtail suchst gibt es hier eins :

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8700055462&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## kiko (3. Oktober 2005)

wie???????
dino will auf sein sofa verzichten?????
gibts doch garnich!!!


----------



## riser (3. Oktober 2005)

Hallöchen!

@ Damdam

Das ist ja ne Rahmengröße für Zwerge (oder Frauen).  


@ All

Bei mir war heute nur ne spätnachmittagliche Vorgartentour drin. 

Allerdings hatten Claudia und ich für das kommende WE bei gutem Wetter einen Abstecher in den DEISTER geplant.
Das wäre ja auch etwas für ne größere Gruppentour, soll heißen, mit nem Niedersachsenticket per Bahn anreisen. Ein paar nette Höhenmeter und Fahrspaß einsammeln und mit der Bahn wieder zurück.

Wer Lust hat, kann sich ja melden. Wir werden auf jeden Fall fahren
                          ( gutes Wetter vorausgesetzt)!


Gruß 
 
Dirk


----------



## dinosaur (3. Oktober 2005)

Ja- das war eine schöne Runde heute   und
@kiko - es hat mit meinem Sofa sehr viel Spass gemacht  
 Und wo wir soooo langsam gefahren sind hättest du mit deinem Panzer doch auch mitfahren können - die RR-Saison ist doch eh zuende  
Aber noch mal zum Thema Hardtail: für bestimmte Zwecke kann man sowas ja auch gebrauchen, z.B. für die Stadt oder für Winter-Strassentraining .... also nicht: statt Sofa  sondern  zusätzlich  

Zur Erinnerung für @lle noch mal der Link zum Weser- Ems-Cup:http://www.rsed.de/

Ciao 
dino


----------



## kiko (4. Oktober 2005)

rradsaison is für mich noch nicht zu ende. muss 2*25km arbeitsweg täglich fahren. panzer ist demontiert. lohnt sich nicht mehr. finde keinen, der mal ein wochenende mit nach winterberg will. für 1 mal im jahr brackern behalt ich so ne karre nicht. evtl auch wieder hardtail. mal schauen. schade eigentlich, denn den rahmen gibts nur ein paar mal.
vielleicht bis bald mal.
ihr steht weiterhin unter beobachtung!!!!!
s.


----------



## FORT_man (4. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leute,

sorry für die lange online-Abwesenheit, neuer Rechner, neues Netzwerk etc. Jetzt ist wieder alles gut. 
Ich habe diese Woche noch Urlaub, Wetter soll auch ganz ok sein.
Rollen am Mittwoch oder so?

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (4. Oktober 2005)

Moin Moin

Bin am Mittwoch auf jeden Fall dabei würde 17:00 Uhr HaW vorschlagen, da es jetzt doch schon sehr früh dunkel wird und ich leider nur normales Stecklicht besitze irgendetwas von Sigma   hab aber schon die Bauanleitungen von Jörgi studiert und arbeite daran    . 

Bis morgen 

Gruß Christian

P.s. wenn ihr eher könnt dann immer gerne !!


----------



## kiko (4. Oktober 2005)

hab meine cateye jetzt auch auf 12v 20w umgebaut. 4ampere akku im ruck. kann nur sagen: ich sehe und werde gesehen (hupen immer, weil ich wohl blende)


----------



## juk (4. Oktober 2005)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen morgen ab 18:30 ne kleine Runde mit meiner Sigma Mirage zu drehen. Früher geht leider nicht, weil ich leider kein Student bin. 

Wild ist der Westen, schwer ist der Beruf!   

Bis denn dann,
Jürgen


----------



## FORT_man (5. Oktober 2005)

ok, sagen wir 17:15 am Haw, ich werde dann da sein.

Gruß Martin


----------



## DAMDAM (5. Oktober 2005)

@ Fortman 

Sorry aber der Student    war heute leider schon viel früher unterwegs, weil ich nur heute morgen nochmal ins Forum geschaut habe   . 

@ JuK 

Mein Semester geht auch in 2 Wochen wieder los da is auch für mich nicht so viel mit biken     ( Betonung auf SO VIEL   ) . Ich fahre im Moment eh eher etwas ruhiger und mache fast nur lange    Ga Einheiten 2-3 Stunden. 

@Alle 

Schaut euch doch bitte mal den Winterpokal hier im Forum an und sag Bescheid wer da alles beim BTB Bike Team Bremen mit fahren will !! Soweit ich weiß gibt es da pro Mannschaft 5 Plätze , wie es mit der Wertung und der Verteilung der Punkte aussieht steht im Fitnessforum !!! 
Ich denke, dass das sehr interessant ist nicht nur für die Marathon Crew ! Es ist auch möglich zwei Teams aus Bremen zu melden (kostet ja nichts ). Es ist sicher eine gute Motivationsgrundlage bei dem Bremerwinterwetter draußen zu trainieren !! 
Start des Winterpokals ist am 07.11.05 !!

Gruß Christian


----------



## DAMDAM (7. Oktober 2005)

Was geht am Wochenende ? Wer wann wo wohin ?

Gruß Christian


----------



## juk (7. Oktober 2005)

Auch wenn ich heute eine äußerst unbefriedigende Trainingsrunde hinter mir habe, werde ich morgen nochmal locker rollen wollen. Bin da für Vorschläge offen.
Aber bitte erst gegen Nachmittag. Vormittags muss ich erst auf den Postmann warten, der mir ein kleines Paket bringt!   

@riser
Stehen die Deisterpläne noch? Wäre das evtl. was für Sonntag?

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## OxKing (7. Oktober 2005)

Mal nur am Rande:

Gegen diese auf die Post warterei hab ich mich jetzt bei dem Packstation service angemeldet.
www.packstation.de

Ich hau dieses Wochenende mal wieder auf der Arbeit richtug rann,
damit ich auch mal ein wenig Geld verdiene. 
Also wird es mit mir wegen zwei Doppelschichten nichts am WE.


----------



## dinosaur (7. Oktober 2005)

@ Damdam : Ich hätte da einen Vorschlag: 13°°Uhr, 50km 4er-Zeitfahren in Brelingen  
Ciao
Dino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (7. Oktober 2005)

@ Dino 

Da mus ich zum Glück nicht hin   ! Wünsche euch aber viel Spaß in Hannover !

Gruß Christian


----------



## riser (8. Oktober 2005)

@ Juk

Bezüglich Deister muss ich jetzt doch einen Rückzieher machen. Nachdem ich ja so elanvoll angekündigt habe, auf jeden Fall zu fahren, habe ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht mit einer ordentlichen Erkältung gerechnet.
Es geht zwar schon wieder etwas besser, aber ich befürchte, dass mich Radfahren am WE wieder aus den Latschen hauen würde.

Und das alles an diesen herrlich zum Radfahren geeigneten herbstlichen Sonnentagen.


----------



## juk (8. Oktober 2005)

@riser
Shit happens.

@ Alle Kurzentschlossene
16h, HaW. Jemand dabei?


----------



## juk (8. Oktober 2005)

Na jut, hab's dann auch vorgezogen mein Bike zu putzen. Wie sieht's morgen aus? 13:00 Uhr? Anyone?


----------



## DAMDAM (8. Oktober 2005)

War heute Nachmittag kurzentschlossen 1,5 Std. unterwegs ( nur Grundlage   ) aber ich habe auch im Moment ein Kratzen im Hals   .

Wie es Morgen aussieht kann ich noch nicht sagen ich werde aber um 12:30 Uhr nochmal ins Forum gucken !!

Also werdet nicht krank und trainiert nicht so viel !!

Gruß Christian


----------



## juk (8. Oktober 2005)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber ich habe auch im Moment ein Kratzen im Hals   .



Ts. Sind wir Männer oder Mäuse? 

Gibt es sonst noch aktive MTB-Besitzer in HB und umzu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FORT_man (8. Oktober 2005)

13:00 ist ok.Treffen am HaW?

Gruß Martin


----------



## riser (9. Oktober 2005)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Ts. Sind wir Männer oder Mäuse?
> 
> 
> > MÄNNER, mit Husten, Schnupfen, Heiserkeit!


----------



## DAMDAM (9. Oktober 2005)

Ich bin auch raus . In der nächsten Woche werde ich den neuen Erstsemestern Bremen zeigen, dass heißt ich werde erst wieder ab Freitag Zeit aben zum biken. 

Bis dann und viel Spaß heute 

Christian


----------



## juk (9. Oktober 2005)

FORT_man schrieb:
			
		

> 13:00 ist ok.Treffen am HaW?



Jawoll. Geht klar.
Ansonsten allen gute Besserung, sowie bessere Resistenz gegen Krankheiten und/oder viel Spaß beim Kneipentouren.

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## dinosaur (9. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leute,
gestern 4er-Zeitfahren in Hannover hinter mich gebracht: 51 km mit Schnitt 39,7 Km/h; Ziel 40/h leider verpasst, aber trotzdem Platz 1 in der Masters-Wertung  
Heute ist daher nur lockeres Rollen auf dem Tandem angesagt  
Ciao
dino


----------



## juk (9. Oktober 2005)

dinosaur schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> gestern 4er-Zeitfahren in Hannover hinter mich gebracht: 51 km mit Schnitt 39,7 Km/h; Ziel 40/h leider verpasst, aber trotzdem Platz 1 in der Masters-Wertung



Wow! Da kann man ja nur zu dieser Top-Leistung gratulieren!   Mein Rennrad ist jetzt auch bestellt.  Freue mich schon auf diese Geschwindigkeiten im Frühjahr oder vielleicht sogar noch an warmen Herbst- und Wintertagen.

Dann lass mal schön deine Frau (oder wer auch immer Tandempartner ist) in die Pedale treten.


----------



## DAMDAM (9. Oktober 2005)

@ Juk 

Was hast du dir denn schönes bestellt ? 
Was für ein Rennrad ?


----------



## MrSmokeyMan (9. Oktober 2005)

heyho ... wollt nur mal kurz anmerken, dass ich noch Lebe. Ich glaub ich habs mit der Infekt-******* hinter mir. Bin in der letzten woche zweimal mit infekt trainieren gewesen und dabei einmal in den Regen gefahren. Das war zum  :kotz: 
Ich werd jetzt wohl wieder aktiver fahren (Training am Dienstag, Donnerstag und Samstag/Sonntag). cu


----------



## juk (9. Oktober 2005)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> @ Juk
> 
> Was hast du dir denn schönes bestellt ?
> Was für ein Rennrad ?



Ein schnelles!  


P.S.: Der Autobahntrail ist wieder zu 100% fahrbar.


----------



## MrSmokeyMan (10. Oktober 2005)

ich muss ma grad was testen; dafür muss dieses recht herbe Bild herhalten:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrSmokeyMan (10. Oktober 2005)

hat geklappt !-)


----------



## juk (10. Oktober 2005)

MrSmokeyMan schrieb:
			
		

> hat geklappt !-)



Operation gelungen. Patient tot.


----------



## dinosaur (13. Oktober 2005)

@ MrSchmokimann: gesmaklos!

@lle:Lege übrigens Wert auf die Feststellung, dass es sich nicht! um meine Hayes-Bremse handelt  

Wie wäre es denn mit einer Tour am Samstag oder Sonntag. Wetterbericht spricht von akzeptablen 10-20% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit.
Also-Vorschläge erwünscht!

dino  

ps: ganz Bremen fragt sich: wo ist eigentlich wanted man?


----------



## wanted man (13. Oktober 2005)

dinosaur schrieb:
			
		

> ps: ganz Bremen fragt sich: wo ist eigentlich wanted man?


... der hat viel zu tun, und traut sich wg. seines erbärmlichen trainingszustandes nur noch heimlich (und allein) aufs rad.  



			
				dinosaur schrieb:
			
		

> @ MrSchmokimann: gesmaklos!


da frag ich dich: "... woher hat der junge das?"


----------



## MrSmokeyMan (13. Oktober 2005)

lol ... Geschmacklosigkeit vererblich?  

Ich bin am Samstag nicht dabei. Ich mache eine kleine Grundlagen-Trainings-Tour von 150 bis 160 km nach Emden und ein paar Tage später zurück. Vielleicht noch ein kleiner 100km- bis110km-Abstecher nach Holland  . Ich bin erst ab nächsten Donnerstag mit meiner üblichen Trainingsrunde auf den AB-Trails wieder zu haben.

und außerdem ... das ist Geschmacklos:


----------



## BBK (13. Oktober 2005)

150? aua meine 40 haben mir schon gereicht in ner stunde 40 min auf meim baumarkt fully is doch garnich so schlecht *gg*


----------



## juk (13. Oktober 2005)

Tummeln sich hier nur noch heimliche Alleinfahrer? Skandal!
Wie sagt der Volksmund in Ostfriesland: "Wo soll das alles Emden? Weiß ich Aurich!"


----------



## BBK (13. Oktober 2005)

Arbeitsbedingt wirds eh in nächster zeit lustig muss von der Vahr bis nach Obervieland fahren und hab mir vorgenom mdies mit dem fahrrad zu tun und das bei 20 km hin und zurück


----------



## DAMDAM (13. Oktober 2005)

Hatte Orientierungswoche für Erstsemster an unser wunderschönen Uni hier im Norden und durfte ganz viele tolle Geschichten zur Uni und Umgebung erzählen ( Klopf selber auf Schulter !). Nee Spaß beiseite , ich bin im Moment ein bisschen erkältet und jeder Arzt würde sagen lass das Rad stehen, aber drehe so am frühen Nachmittag ( Wenn normale Menschen arbeiten ) immernoch meine 40-60 Km Ga 1 ( Durchschnittspuls ~135 Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit ~27-29 Kmh ) Runden. Am Wochenende werde ich wahrscheinlich etwas schlafen müssen     (habe den Ersties nicht nur die Uni gezeigt sondern auch diverse Kneipen    ) !

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (14. Oktober 2005)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> (habe den Ersties nicht nur die Uni gezeigt sondern auch diverse Kneipen    ) !



Hoffentlich die richtigen. 
Bei mir wird's am WE wohl auch nichts mit biken. Falls doch, hoffe ich daß hier das ein oder andere Tourenangebot zu finden ist.

Ich sollte mich auch endlich überwinden, die ca. 15km zur Arbeit (und zurück) zu radeln. Wenn das frühe aufstehen nicht wäre...

Bis dahin,
Jürgen


----------



## dinosaur (14. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
morgen um 11°° treffen sich ein paar Biker in den Harburger Bergen; angekündigt sind 50km mittleres Tempo (was immer das heisst?)  
Hat jemand lust mitzufahren? Würde dann so ca 9:15 in Bremen-Horn starten und hätte 1-2 Plätze frei. 
Bei Interesse bitte email mit Telefonnummer bis spätestens morgen 8:30 Uhr an mich.
Ciao
Dino


----------



## kiko (15. Oktober 2005)

ab trail. morgem um 11 haw. andi mit crosser und i.
sonnst noch jemand lust?
s.
termin is leider fest. keine lust 2 foren zu chaotisieren.
hoffentlich bis morgen, s.


----------



## ralfathome (15. Oktober 2005)

hi,

ich hab zwar in nem anderem Forum für morgen schon was anderes angeschubst, aber vielleicht gibt mir jemand ein paar Stichworte zum ab trail, ein anderes Mal wäre ich gern dabei.

Gruß ralf


----------



## kiko (16. Oktober 2005)

moin, musst die letzten seiten mal durchblättern. irgendwo war da mal ne zeichnung


----------



## wanted man (16. Oktober 2005)

kiko schrieb:
			
		

> ab trail. morgem um 11 haw. andi mit crosser und i.
> sonnst noch jemand lust?


na, das wärs ja eigentlich ... aber mich ziehts gleich richtung syke! (ist landschaftlich einfach besser!!) viel spass! till


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (16. Oktober 2005)

Sorry aber ich hatte leider das ganze Wochenende Rückenprobleme     und konnte nicht mal vor dem Laptop sitzen   ( ja man wird immer älter ! schrecklich ist das ! ) . Ich werde wahrscheinlich mein Training am Montag wieder locker aufnehmen um dann am nächsten Wochenende wieder halbwegs fit zu sein     . 

Wenn ihr in der Woche irgendwann am Vormittag fahren wollt dann postet das mal hier ! Ich muss jetzt leider auch wieder zur Uni an den Nachmittagen aber am nächsten Wochenende sollten wir vielleicht mal überlegen , ob wir den Weser Ems Cup etwas ernster nehmen wollen und uns am Samstag oder Sonntag mal die Strecke dort angucken wollen. Es findet sich sicherlich ein Oldenburger der uns die zeigen möchte !! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## kiko (16. Oktober 2005)

@wantedman: schade, hätte sich andi wohl besser bei dir mit eingeklinkt.
mit crosser ist es besser auf distanz zu gehen. hoffe ihr trefft euch mal.
s.


----------



## ralfathome (16. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
Danke kiko, hab's gefunden.

Im Oellager und in Daverden war heute viel los   , dafür gab's retour viel Rückenwind.

Bei Gelegenheit möchte ich gern mal bei Euch mitfahren.

Bis denne ralf


----------



## wanted man (16. Oktober 2005)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> Im Oellager und in Daverden war heute viel los



in der wolfsschlucht in syke standen doch tatsächlich 8 (!!!) mountainbiker rum!  so einen auflauf sieht man hier wirklich selten.



			
				kiko schrieb:
			
		

> @wantedman: schade, hätte sich andi wohl besser bei dir mit eingeklinkt.


wieso? den ab trail kann man doch super mit dem crosser fahren. 
mir tuts auch ganz gut alleine zu fahren, muss wieder etwas fitness aufholen.


----------



## kiko (16. Oktober 2005)

fully und crosser passen nicht so recht zusammen. bei manchen sachen roll ich ihm weg, mal bin ich zu lahm. wenn dann 40-50km weg sind, bin ich im arsch und er erst warm.


----------



## ralfathome (16. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
mit "viel los" meinte ich natürlich vierbeiner mit zweibeinern an der leine etc.

In Syke war also heute "richtig was los", aha!

Gruß ralf


----------



## dinosaur (16. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
Harburger Berge gestern waren super: nette Leute, super Trails, flottes Tempo, >700 Höhenmeter und natürlich ein Spitzenwetter  
Schade dass keiner von euch mitkonnte    - die Hamburger haben aber ihre Trailführerdienste für zukünftige Besuche zugesagt  
Ein paar Fotos sind in meiner Galerie
Ciao
dino


----------



## BBK (17. Oktober 2005)

so bin heut auch wieder gefahren
vahr bis zum horner bad von da aus richtung kuhsiel - blockland bis ritterhuder heerstr. alles in allem fast genau 40 KM.
Ich dachte ich kann heut richtig gas geben aber puste kuchen, alles sonntagsfahrer (radler und inliner) aufn weg ich musste soviel klingeln das mir aufn hinweg schon die klingel kaputt ging   
Naja hin gings doch noch recht zügig (ca. 40-45 minuten - 20 KM) für meine verhältnisse zurück war der schnitt dann ganz im arsch ziemlicher gegendwind  

Is ja fast der Ab trail oder bis wohin fahrt ihr immer? Bei mri ist der scheiss ich hab dann bis ich beim kuhsiel diesen staudamm bin schon 10 km in den beinen


----------



## dinosaur (17. Oktober 2005)

@Kiko: Freut mich zu hören, dass du deinen Panzer doch wieder zum Rollen gebracht hast  Rennrad in den kommenden Monaten ist doch dummes Zeug   Zugegeben ist das Gelände hier nicht unbedingt Fulli-pflichtig - die Ausfahrt in den Harburger Bergen hat mich aber wieder voll fullisüchtig gemacht und bequemer und rückenschonender (@damdam: man muss den Dämpfer allerdings so einstellen, dass er sich auch wirklich bewegen kann  ) ists allemal.

@BBK: Zur immer wieder erwähnten AB-Trail-Runde gehört natürlich in erster Linie der Offroadteil vom Campinplatz bis Tierheim, am Waller Feldmarksee und von Oslebshausen bis zum Grambker Feldmarksee (ggf mit Umrundung desselben); die "Rückfahrt" ist dann die Strecke von Wasserhorst über der Wümmedeich bis zum Haus am Walde. Das macht natürlich in der Gruppe viel mehr Spass und ist, was den Deich angeht, auch mit der Möglichkeit zum Windschattenfahren weniger anstrengend als alleine  
Also- komm doch mal mit wenn wir uns treffen  
Trainingsfahrten alleine können alllerdings auch nie schaden  

Ciao
dino  


ps: im Anhang mein neues Powerrad!


----------



## dinosaur (17. Oktober 2005)

Da hat irgendwas gehakt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BBK (17. Oktober 2005)

Ay dann fahr ich ja die weichei version    aber ich trau mich ncihtmal mehr mehr als wie 3 gänge zu schalten aber nun werd ich evtl eh meine 50-100km in der woche fahren und sobald ich endlich mein neues bike hab bin ich dabei   
Ich hoffe ich komm dann mit nem hardtail hinterher.

Jip @trainingsfahrten alleine irgendwie muss man ja fit machen und immer schön die beine im fitnesstudio trainieren


----------



## kiko (17. Oktober 2005)

@dino: notgedrungen!! 3-4 platten pro woche nerven etwas. die eicheln und kastanien in kurven (6uhr morgens) geben einen den rest. hab noch kein schönes ht gefunden. das author in blau bei ibäh schaut ganz nett aus. nen einfachen kinesis möcht ich nich, obwohl die teile technisch wohl ok sind. integrierter steuersatz sagt mir auch nicht zu, lässt sich aber kaum noch vermeiden.
bis bald mal, s.


----------



## BBK (17. Oktober 2005)

@kiko
haste dir von jossi mal nen angebot machen lassen? Werd mir evtl von ihm mein bike zusammenstellen lassen und das alles in bremen ;=)


----------



## kiko (17. Oktober 2005)

jossi?


----------



## emb (17. Oktober 2005)

kiko schrieb:
			
		

> jossi?



der jossi bin ich.ich kann dir fast alles zu guten preisen besorgen,montieren,etc.ich habe eine komplette werkstatt,auch mit spezialwerkzeug wie allen schneidgräten,etc.bei interesse schick mir einfach eine mail,ich kann dir dann mal meine telefonnummer geben.


----------



## kiko (17. Oktober 2005)

ot:
zur zeit in meiner suche: st taiga, disk, dunkelblau, 19", bis 290


----------



## DAMDAM (17. Oktober 2005)

Mein Ziel ist es das hier nächste Saison zu fahren :

http://www.bikediscount.de/html/scott-frame.html

Mit meinen Teilen bin ich ganz zufrieden ich brauch nur nen Genius RC 10 Rahmen   *träum* 

Gruß Christian


----------



## kiko (17. Oktober 2005)

der unterschied zwischen malocher und stundent ist wohl klar erkennbar.
ich mach wohl was falsch. s.


----------



## DAMDAM (17. Oktober 2005)

@kiko

Ich muss meinen Scott Strike Rahmen auch erst verkaufen     und Beziehungen muss man auch haben damit man nicht soviel bezahlen muss wie bei bikediscount    , aber nen bisschen arbeiten muss ich auch noch dafür !!

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (17. Oktober 2005)

war auch nur ein kleiner hieb.
wat macht das kreuz?


----------



## riser (17. Oktober 2005)

@ Damdam

beim RC 10 brauchst du aber schon sehr viel beziehung um den für einen moderaten preis zu bekommen.

ich suche ja auch noch immer nach einem leichten und steifen hardtail-rahmen, aber mehr als 500 würde ich nicht bezahlen. Und da bleibt dann wohl doch nur die alternative ebay.


@all

wie sieht es mittwoch aus mit einer feierabendrunde so ab 17:30h/ 17:45h (weiß nicht wie lange ich von der HfÖV zum HaW brauche mit umziehen) vom HaW? Bin für "alles" offen.


Gruß Dirk!


----------



## FORT_man (17. Oktober 2005)

Yo,

Mittwoch Feierabendrunde ist ok, da bin ich dabei-habe gestern auch erst mal wieder mein Vorderrad geflickt, bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer von mehreren Schläuchen  einer davon ist für Juk-mein Hinterrad hat ja neulich auf dem AB-Trail Bekanntschaft mit so einem guten alten 2 Zoll Nagel gemacht.
Gestern nachmittag habe ich mal die A281-Baustelle hier in der Neustadt erkundet, man kann am Wochenende ganz gut in dieser Mondlandschaft herumjuckeln, ist zwar nicht überragend aber auch ganz interessant-riesige Sandberge.
Apropos neues Bike:
Fort ist gut, man kann sich bei Dalladas in der Neustadt auch ein prima Bike bauen lassen oder Rahmen kaufen, ist nicht so teuer und man unterstützt noch die äh ja local community. 
So erstmal bis Mittwoch

Martin


----------



## riser (17. Oktober 2005)

FORT_man schrieb:
			
		

> Yo,
> 
> Apropos neues Bike:
> Fort ist gut, man kann sich bei Dalladas in der Neustadt auch ein prima Bike bauen lassen oder Rahmen kaufen, ist nicht so teuer und man unterstützt noch die äh ja local community.
> ...


 Ist das der in der Friedrich-Ebert-Straße, kurz vor der Kornstraße?


----------



## emb (17. Oktober 2005)

riser schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das der in der Friedrich-Ebert-Straße, kurz vor der Kornstraße?



ja das ist dalladas.falls du interesse hast kannst du dich mal bei mir melden.ich kann dir höchstwahrscheinlich ein besseres oder gleichwertiges bike zu einem wesentlich besseren kurs aufbauen/besorgen als du es dort bekommst.ich will nichts gegen dalladas sagen,ist ein ordentlicher laden....


----------



## riser (17. Oktober 2005)

ich brauch nur guten rahmen. den rest mach ich selber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (18. Oktober 2005)

@ Riser 

da du wahrscheinlich einen 52 cm Rahmen brauchst, solltest du wirklich mal bei Ebay gucken, da gibt es im Moment immer mal Ghost Scandium Worldcup Rahmen in Neu und mit Garantie über 2 Jahre !!! Der Rahmen ist leicht und steif !!! Ist zwar in dem meisten Fällen aus 04 oder 03 aber absolut spitze was Teste in und Reviews angeht!! 

@kiko 

geht mit dem Rücken schon wieder habe schon 70 Km seit Montag wieder in den Beinen !!!   

Gruß Christian


----------



## DAMDAM (19. Oktober 2005)

Wollt ihr jetz eigentlich bei Winterpokal mitfahren oder muss ich mir anderes Team suchen ? Ich wollte schon mit dem Team unter den ersten 5 landen !! Also schaffen wir ein Ambiteam oder fahre ich IBC oder ein Studententeam ?

Bis die Tage, jemand Interesse an langer Grundlage am Wochenende ?

Gruß Christian 

Hab mich jetzt dazu entschieden nächstes Jahr für das IBC DIMB Racing Team zu fahren   . Ich ihr fahrt trotzdem noch mit mir !


----------



## ralfathome (19. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
ist noch vage, aber 70-80 km Richtung Everinghausen, Sonntag früh, viel trail, viel am...ende...der Welt, wäre das was?

Grüße Ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (19. Oktober 2005)

Klingt schon mal gut, 70-80 Km bei nicht allzu schnellem Tempo prima ! Trails besser ! Eine große Gruppe wäre ein Traum !

Fahre jetzt zu 99% bei den Leuten vom IBC Winterpokal !! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## juk (20. Oktober 2005)

Moin zusamm!



			
				DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt schon mal gut, 70-80 Km bei nicht allzu schnellem Tempo prima ! Trails besser ! Eine große Gruppe wäre ein Traum !



Da wäre ich wohl dabei. Muss nach 8-tägiger Bikeabstinenz dringend wieder rollen.

Hat jemand Freitag ab 15h Lust auf ne lockere Runde, nicht zu lang?

Bezgl. Winterserie:
In OL & Syke werde ich wohl mitfahren, alle anderen entscheide ich spontan nach Lust & Zeit. Alle werden's sicher nicht.

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## kiko (20. Oktober 2005)

@juk: wenn sich keiner auf deinen aufruf meldet, schau drüben noch mal rein.
leih dir meine nutte. kostenlos!!
s.


----------



## juk (20. Oktober 2005)

kiko schrieb:
			
		

> @juk: wenn sich keiner auf deinen aufruf meldet, schau drüben noch mal rein.
> leih dir meine nutte. kostenlos!!
> s.



Gute Idee! Ich meld mich morgen bei Dir!

Jetzt ruft mich erstmal die Grosse Freiheit 36.


----------



## kiko (20. Oktober 2005)

1315 feierabend. essen besorgen. duschen. pumpen. essen. anziehen. 1430 los.
wird alles etwas eng. also sms bis 1300 ob mit oder nicht. muss dann ja 2 bikes pumpen.
vielleicht bis morgen.
0163 / 627 33 02.
würd mich freuen.
ps: hast dein rennrad doch wohl nicht bei canyon bestellt, oder (lieferzeit)?


----------



## dinosaur (20. Oktober 2005)

@kiko: Diese Abwerbeversuche "ans andere Ufer" beobachten wir mit großem Mißfallen! Der Junge muß doch für den W-E-Cup trainieren! Also ab ins Gelände und keine unzüchtigen Angebote  

Ciao
Dino  


ps: vielleicht bin ich morgen 15°° RR auch dabei


----------



## kiko (20. Oktober 2005)

hhäääää????
vorwürfe???????
schau mal, wie damdam unseren marathon-andi abkochen will, damit ihr endlich mal in den vorderen rängen zu finden seid.
konnte gerade noch schlimmeres verhindern.
auge um auge, du weisst schon.
juk hab ich aber schon. sein bike ist bestellt.
andere werden folgen.
sorry
s.
ääätsch, bääätsch
bei uns beiden ists egal. wir sind multifunktionell
ach ja,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (20. Oktober 2005)

hi,
hab keine ahnung, wer hier wen wofür ab-, be- oder umwirbt, ist mir auch egal  , sonntag wird der mcdreck gesattelt und los geht's, christian und jürgen sind wohl mit dabei?        ist nur ein vorschlag:  10:00, HaW?

Grüße ralf


----------



## juk (21. Oktober 2005)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> hab keine ahnung, wer hier wen wofür ab-, be- oder umwirbt, ist mir auch egal  , sonntag wird der mcdreck gesattelt und los geht's, christian und jürgen sind wohl mit dabei?        ist nur ein vorschlag:  10:00, HaW?
> 
> Grüße ralf



Mit 11:00 könnte ich auch leben.  Aber wenn ihr alle für 10:00 seid, ist das auch okay.

Von abwerben kann aber keine Rede sein. Das RR wird doch nur mein Zweitrad. Denn, geiler als auf'm Trail geht doch nicht.   

Grüßle,
Jürgen


----------



## DAMDAM (21. Oktober 2005)

Bin Sonntag auf jedenfall dabei um 10:00 Uhr beim HaW !! 

Rennrad naja, Ich glaube ich brauche eher einen neuen MTB-Rahmen   

Gruß Christian

P.S. Wir können ja 10:30 Uhr sagen, dann sind wir alle zufrieden !


----------



## juk (21. Oktober 2005)

Also 10h, äh 10:30.   

Ich schaff das. Man muss nur wollen. 

Zeitgleiches Bearbeiten von Forumsbeitragen kann doch für Konfusion sorgen.


----------



## ralfathome (21. Oktober 2005)

hi,

sorry,  10:30  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (22. Oktober 2005)

Wer ist denn am Sonntag um 10:30 Uhr noch so alles dabei ? Wie sieht es denn mit Fortman,Oxking, Dino, kiko, Smokyman, riser und so aus ? 

Ich bin morgen bei jedem Wetter dabei !!! *freu*

Gruß Christian


----------



## riser (22. Oktober 2005)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist denn am Sonntag um 10:30 Uhr noch so alles dabei ? Wie sieht es denn mit Fortman,Oxking, Dino, kiko, Smokyman, riser und so aus ?
> 
> Ich bin morgen bei jedem Wetter dabei !!! *freu*
> 
> Gruß Christian




Ich bin grundsätzlich nicht abgeneigt. Bei mir hängt es nur davon ab, ob ich es rechtzeitig aus dem Bett schaffe, weil ich mir aufn Sonntag nicht den Wecker stellen wollte.


----------



## ralfathome (22. Oktober 2005)

hi,
ich brauche morgen auf jeden fall entspannung auf dem mtb und bin dabei. 10:30 

vielleicht dreh ich vorher noch ne runde und klingel riser aus dem bett, hab aber keine ahnung wo (in weyhe) er wohnt?

gruß ralf, der heute zu faul zum großschreiben ist


----------



## juk (23. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

wollte auch nur kurz bestätigen, daß ich um 10:30 dabei bin. Wetter spielt keine Rolle! Hoffe es kneift keiner!

Bis gleich,
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (23. Oktober 2005)

So bin wieder zu Hause, geduscht und mache gerade mein Essen   . War eine lustige Tour heute,zwar war das Wetter ein bißchen bescheiden , aber dennoch haben wir eine schöne Grundlageneinheit gehabt ! 

@Ralf 

Da ich heute Gegenden gesehen habe, die ich noch nicht kannte mußt Du umbedingt auch mit uns mal den Autobahntrail und dann nach Worpswede fahren ! Wird dann auch nicht so weit   ( Habe das Profil von heute hochladen man muss dazu sagen, dass das Wetter immer besser wurde deswegen sind die höhen angaben nicht so genau !)

@juk 

Ich bin noch solange im Kreis gefahren bis die 1 vorne stand   der Rest ist für ne lockere Tour auch ganz akzeptabel   

Bis zum nächsten Mal

Christian


----------



## ralfathome (23. Oktober 2005)

hi,

tolle Tour, heute mal mit super Mitfahrern!

Bei der Anfahrt zum Treff gab es ja kräftig Regen, der dann auf Teilstücken der Tour für ein paar kleine und große Pfützen gesorgt hat. Ist halt so, in dieser Jahreszeit. Die Rückfahrt wurde für mich ab Oyten anstrengend, immer gegen den Drehzahlbegrenzer. Was Christian und Jürgen als Grundlage fahren?   Für mich waren es übliche 88 km und so um die 200hm?

Die Einladung zur Mitfahrt, besonders zum Weyerberg, nehme ich bei Gelegenheit gerne war.

Wen es interresiert: Everinghausen liegt an der A1, nähe Raststätte Grundbergsee, das Waldgebiet östlich bis Fährhof hat bei dem Wetter kaum Spaziergänger.

Gruß Ralf (Jürgen und Christian viel Spaß beim Putzen)


----------



## juk (23. Oktober 2005)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> [...] das Waldgebiet östlich bis Fährhof hat bei dem Wetter kaum Spaziergänger.



Ich fand's Wetter auch klasse heute!  

Gruß,
Jürgen (geputzt wird frühestens nach der nächsten Ausfahrt!)


----------



## ralfathome (23. Oktober 2005)

hi,
mcdreck ist schon wieder mcfine  

Gruß ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (23. Oktober 2005)

Meins wird morgen geputzt   oder erst wenn ich es wieder brauche ! Ich habe zum Glück im Moment zwei   , da meine Freundin meint, dass es zu kalt draußen ist !! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## DAMDAM (24. Oktober 2005)

Dieses Rad werde ich wahrscheinlich  jetzt erstmal im Winter fahren und naturlich auch beim W-E-Cup !! Aber ich fahre es ein bißchen abgeändert !

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/191431/cat/500/ppuser/33992

gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stiffmasterfive (25. Oktober 2005)

Guten Morgen,
will mich jetzt mal outen! Komme eigentlich aus dem Nachbarforum (Rennrad), aber da ich den Winter über nicht nur auf der Rolle fahren will, würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr mich mal auf meinem MTB mitnehmt?  

Als Ausgleich für die Abwerbeversuche von KIKO!   

Ich komme aus Weyhe und fahre da mal ein bisschen im Wald rum!
Würde gerne mal zum alten Öllager fahren hab bis jetzt nur davon gehört!

Gruss Chris


----------



## emb (25. Oktober 2005)

Stiffmasterfive schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen,
> will mich jetzt mal outen! Komme eigentlich aus dem Nachbarforum (Rennrad), aber da ich den Winter über nicht nur auf der Rolle fahren will, würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr mich mal auf meinem MTB mitnehmt?
> 
> Als Ausgleich für die Abwerbeversuche von KIKO!
> ...



auch würde gerne mal mitkommen,aber am anfang ne ganz entspannte runde.bin noch nie ne tour oder cc gefahren.insofern kann ich dies nicht richtig einschätzen.bin die saison über auf der bmxbahn gefahren.....


----------



## ralfathome (25. Oktober 2005)

hi,
in Weyhe gibt es Wald?
Sehr wahrscheinlich bin ich am Sonntag wieder auf dem MTB, wer das Öllager sehen möchte dem kann ich helfen. In den nächsten Wochen werde ich wohl nur Sonntags zum Fahren kommen.  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## FORT_man (25. Oktober 2005)

Ich muß mich auch mal wieder zurückmelden, war am letzten Wochenende nicht da-mal kucken, was in den nächsten Tagen so geht.
So wie es aussieht habe ich wohl am letzten Wochenende was verpaßt 
naja, nächstes Mal kommt bestimmt. Vielleicht kann man ja in den nächsten Tagen was machen. Sonntag muß ich bei einem Umzug helfen, Allah weiß wie lange.

Gruß Martin


----------



## emb (25. Oktober 2005)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> in Weyhe gibt es Wald?
> Sehr wahrscheinlich bin ich am Sonntag wieder auf dem MTB, wer das Öllager sehen möchte dem kann ich helfen. In den nächsten Wochen werde ich wohl nur Sonntags zum Fahren kommen.
> 
> Gruß Ralf




moin,
öllager klingt gut.da würde ich mal mitkommen.was für ein rad brauch ich dafür?


----------



## DAMDAM (25. Oktober 2005)

Am Sonntag klingt eigentlich ganz verlockend, wenn ... ja wenn da nicht der Weser Ems Cup wäre    in Oldenburg. Also ich kann noch nicht zu 100% zusagen, da ich erstmal das Wetter abwarten will und dann am Samstag entscheide ob ich mich in Oldenburg über den Kurs Quäle oder mit Euch durch den Regen nach Achim fahre !

Gruß Christian 

@ EMB 

Du sollstest schon ein Bike fahren auf dem man vernünftig sitzen kann und was eine "tourentaugliche" Übersetzung hat    Wir fahren zwar nicht so schnell, aber auch nicht so langsam ( frag mal Ralf   ) ! Nee Spaß beiseite solange ich genug Bewegung bekomme bin ich pflegeleicht    !


----------



## ralfathome (25. Oktober 2005)

hi,
nee, fragt lieber nicht!  

Welches bike? Hardtail, cross oder fully, und die Asphaltetappe nach Achim sind schon 15-20 km, also gut sitzen können hilft.

Sorry, welches Rad, bin schon durcheinander und lese nicht genau! Keine Ahnung welches "Rad"??   Häähh??
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Stiffmasterfive (26. Oktober 2005)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> in Weyhe gibt es Wald?
> Gruß Ralf



Na logisch, was meinst du wo der W-E-Cup seinen Rennen in Syke fährt? Weyhe! Barrien! Ist ungefähr 10 min. von mir entfernt die Strecke.

Aber leider ist es mir nicht möglich am WE mit euch zu fahren! Evtl. drehe ich Spontan eine Runde. Mal eine andere Frage, reicht ein Hardtail aus um im Öllager zu fahren, oder muss es schon ein Fulli sein?

Gruss Chris


----------



## wanted man (26. Oktober 2005)

Stiffmasterfive schrieb:
			
		

> Mal eine andere Frage, reicht ein Hardtail aus um im Öllager zu fahren, oder muss es schon ein Fulli sein?


hardtail reicht völlig aus. wie eigentlich überall hier. 
sonntag ins öllager würde ich wohl auch mitkommen, aber nur wenn´s nicht so doll regnet. 10:00 weserwehr treffen?


----------



## juk (26. Oktober 2005)

Moin!



			
				wanted man schrieb:
			
		

> sonntag ins öllager würde ich wohl auch mitkommen, aber nur wenn´s nicht so doll regnet. 10:00 weserwehr treffen?



Da sag ich schon mal zu. Regen wär mir auch schnuppe. W-E-C in OL muss dann ohne mich statt finden, aus dem Sandkastenalter bin ich wohl raus. 

Bis dann,
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrSmokeyMan (26. Oktober 2005)

Heyho. Ich lebe auch noch. Hab grad nicht viel Zeit zum Biken (am Wochenende lässt sich schon noch was einschieben). Ich will nur einfach mal ein paar Stichworte in die Runde schmeißen und hoffe vor allem, dass der ursprüngliche Initiator dazu Stellung nimmt:

*Trikots - individuell - BTB*


----------



## DAMDAM (26. Oktober 2005)

Trikots-Individuell-BTB

Was trikots angeht kann ich nur sagen : Ich werde eins nehmen ! Aber wir sollten erstmal 10-15 Leute finden, die eins haben wollen !! 

Die Tatsache, dass für das IBC Team nächstes Jahr fahre ändert nichts daran, dass ich Bremer bin und in Bremen Biken möchte mit Euch  !

http://www.du-bist-bremen.de/

Ich wollte im nächsten Jahr halt nur gerne ein 24 Stunden Rennen in einem 4er oder 8er Team fahren und bei Marathons wie Willlingen und so weiter fahren, da ist das IBC einfach ideal für !

Gruß Christian


----------



## dinosaur (26. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
konnte mich angesichts akuter Regenschauer nicht überwinden an eurer Wochenendtour teilzunehmen. Bin stattdessen am Nachmittag (im Trockenen) mal wieder den AB-Trail gefahren und hab ein paar Fotos gemacht (Galerie). Sensationell: es sind große rote Regenunterstände aufgestellt worden (Beweißfoto siehe unten)  

Noch mal zur Erinnerung: Sonntag MB-Rennen in Oldenburg, nähere Informationen hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=162895&page=4

Ciao
dino


----------



## ralfathome (29. Oktober 2005)

hi,
hab mich gerade für Sonntag im Solling angekündigt, viel Spaß in Ol und im Öllager.

Wen es interresiert: www.wermachtmit.de

Gruß Ralf


----------



## juk (29. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

ich bin für morgen leider wegen einer Schulterverletzung raus. Irgendein ********* fand es wohl witzig auf einem unbeleuchteten Radweg einen Bauzaun aus der Verankerung zu reissen und quer über den Weg aufzustellen.   :kotz:

Bis demnäxt,
Jürgen


----------



## kiko (29. Oktober 2005)

aua!!!
baldige besserung.
s.


----------



## OxKing (29. Oktober 2005)

Wer fährt denn dann sonnst noch?
Also ich hätte auch Bock.

Morgen So. 10:00 Uhr Weserwehr, und dann ins Öllager, oder wie, oder was?


----------



## riser (29. Oktober 2005)

@ Oxking

Grundsätzlich hätte ich morgen auch Lust ins Öllager. Bin Ewigkeiten nicht aufm Rad gewesen. Allerdings würde ich bis Achim noch mit dem Auto fahren, weil das Ganze sonst ein Monstertrip werden würde.

Dirk


----------



## ralfathome (29. Oktober 2005)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich bin für morgen leider wegen einer Schulterverletzung raus. Irgendein ********* fand es wohl witzig auf einem unbeleuchteten Radweg einen Bauzaun aus der Verankerung zu reissen und quer über den Weg aufzustellen.   :kotz:
> 
> ...



Gute Genesung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (30. Oktober 2005)

Bin morgen auch weder in Oldenburg noch bei der Öllager-tour dabei     ! 

Mußte kurzfristig nach Hause und bin jetzt gerade wiedergekommen, hatte familiäre Gründe ! 

Mal sehen ob ich den Kopf am Nachmittag wieder frei habe und Lust habe noch ne Runde zu drehen ? Mir ist im Moment halt nicht so nach biken   !

@ JUK 

Gute Besserung 

@ Ralf 

Viel Spaß und hoffentlich gutes Wetter ! 

@ Dino 

Viel Erfolg in Oldenburg

@ All 

Viel Spaß auf der Tour morgen !


Gruß Christian


----------



## OxKing (30. Oktober 2005)

So, wie sieht es denn nun aus?
Ist denn nun Wantedman oder einer der sich auskennt am um 10:00 Uhr am Weserwehr?
Sonnst würd ich vielleicht auch direkt bis Achim mit dem Zug fahren,
da ich alleine nun auch nicht so den bock habe, und mich bestimmt verfahren würde. 8)

@Riser:
Wann und wo wärst du denn dann mit deinem Auto?
Auf dem Comet-Parkplatz, oder wo wolltest du dann parken?


----------



## wanted man (30. Oktober 2005)

ich komm um 10:00 zum weserwehr!!
zeitumstellung nicht vergessen!!!
gruss, till


----------



## wanted man (30. Oktober 2005)

wanted man schrieb:
			
		

> ich komm um 10:00 zum weserwehr!!
> zeitumstellung nicht vergessen!!!
> gruss, till



edit:
wie ich an der zeit meines postings erkenne, hat der admin das offensichtlich auch verschlafen. es ist jetzt 8:45 wir sehen uns in 75 min.


----------



## OxKing (30. Oktober 2005)

Ok, ich bin dann ganz kurz nach 10:00 Uhr am Weserwehr,
weil ich bis Sebaldsbrück mit dem Zug fahre.
Bis in etwas mehr als einer Std.


----------



## maxihb (30. Oktober 2005)

Moin Moin...

so... die erzwungene Bikepause ist fast vorbei!!!! Schulter ist bis auf ein paar fehlende  Muskeln und 3 Narben wieder hergestellt!!! Jetzt noch die letzten zwei Wochen Reha bevors wieder aufs chic reparierte Bike (nette kleine Carbonteilchen) geht... mal gucken was nach insgesammt 15 Wochen Pause noch in den Beinen steckt... im Moment gibts täglich 50 min Ausdauertraining (Ergometer und Laufband) und ich hoff mal, dass ich mit nicht allzu schlechten Ausdauerwerten wieder aufsteige... 

@ Juk: Was hast du dir an der Schulter getan???

@ all

ich hab beim überfliegen was von Bremer Trikots gelesen!!! Ist das schon in Planung??? Wenn ja, ich möchte ganz unbedingt eins haben...

Dann bis zun nächsten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt... 

greetz Maxi

PS: Meine Regierung hat mir die Fortbewegung mit einem durch Muskelkraft bewegbarem Sportgerät nur bis zu einer Geschwindigkeit von 60 km/h erlaubt... also fahr ich nur noch die langsamen Touren mit *brüll*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OxKing (30. Oktober 2005)

So, wieder da!

....von der fast 70 Kilometer langen schönen Herbstausfahrt ins Öllager.

Leider hatte ich keine Telefonnummer von riser,
aber irgendwie glaube ich der war garnicht da, oder doch?!

@Juk: 
Danke, aber die kam leider zu spät. Wir waren da nichtmehr so lange.

Wir haben auf der Rückfahrt noch jemanden getroffen, 
den wir gleich gezwungen haben sich hier mal zu melden. 
Ich hoffe nur der kann meine Krakel-URL auf dem Zettel auch lesen. :/

@Maxi:
Hab mich vorhin auf der Tour schon gefragt wann du wieder heile bist. 

Naja, mal sehen wann ich das nächstemal wieder Zeit finde zu fahren,
und ob dann auch so geiles Wetter ist....


----------



## MrSmokeyMan (30. Oktober 2005)

Scheinbar gibt es ja doch den Einen oder Anderen, der ein Trikot haben will. Vielleicht, sollte jeder der Interesse hat einfach noch mal rot in Schriftgröße 10 "ICH" schreiben, um sein Interesse zu bekunden. Ich hab hier noch mal ne Preisübersicht reingepackt. Allerdings nur mit den Preisen von Owayo, weil das die einzigen sind, bei denen ich mir sicher bin und die nicht eine Mindestbestellung von 100 Arkitkeln oÄ. haben wollen.

```
Anzahl der Trikots | Owayo
10.00	            60.00 
15.00	            52.75     \
20.00	            48.50      \ /\
35.00	            40.29      ( )
50.00	            34.50      / \
100.00	            28.50    _( o )_
```
Damit auch noch mal alle wissen worum es geht (ich bin offen für Kritik und es ist nur ein Entwurf!):



PS: habt hier schon mein neues User-Bildchen gesehen?-)


----------



## DAMDAM (30. Oktober 2005)

Ich

Dan sind wir schon zwei !

Gruß Christian


----------



## riser (30. Oktober 2005)

Moin!

@ Oxking

Da gestern abend keine deutliche Resonanz bezüglich Öllager kam, hatte ich mir den Wecker auch nicht für heute Morgen gestellt. 
Als ich dann heute Vormittag gelesen habe, dass sich doch zwei Leute auf den Weg gemacht haben, war es leider etwas zu spät um mich auch noch auf den Weg zu machen. Vor allem weil das Öllager, wie ich finde, doch zu groß ist um euch blind zu suchen.  

Vielleicht klappt die Absprache nächstes mal besser, zu mal ich eigentlich auch echt Lust gehabt hätte.

So habe ich die Zeit wenigstens nutzen können um einige Ersatzteile nach Aut an mein Hardtail zu bauen, auch wenn ich vorne immer noch nur die beiden großen Bätter nutzen kann.  


@ MrSmokeyMan

Ich & meine Frau!

(Macht mindestens schon 5)


----------



## BBK (30. Oktober 2005)

hm is einer von euch heute nachmittag aufm deich (blockland) gefahren? blaues fully müsst es gewesen sein mit ja ich meien blauem helm ;=) 

@Smokey 

ICH Woltlen wir die nu nehme nudn nicht die andren? Naja bin aufjedenfall dabei


----------



## OxKing (30. Oktober 2005)

ICH AUCH!

btw. der Bremer Schlüßel auf den Schultern muss dann aber noch richtig rum liegen, 
sonnst überleg ich mir das vielleicht doch noch anders.


----------



## DAMDAM (30. Oktober 2005)

@BBk 

Ich war heute Abend auf dem Deich unterwegs ! Schwarzes Scott Strike siehe meine Fotos ! Bist du da heute etwa ohne Helm gefahren ?   Dann habe ich dich nämlich gesehen   

Gruß Christian


----------



## BBK (30. Oktober 2005)

lol is ja geil  warst definitiv du!
ich dachte mir nur, was macht so ein kerl mit sonem bike aufn deich *gg* 
Aber wir hatten ja kurz augenkontakt ^^ da dacht ich mir shcon könnt einer von den HB jungs sein.
Jau ohne helm auf mein baumarkt fully (rot/schwarz) schwarze sonnenbrille oliv grünes outfit ;=) aber ich schaff damit sowieso nicht mehr wie 35 auf der geraden da passt kein helm zu . *aufs richtige bike freu*
Was bist du denn für nen schnitt gefahren? Oder warste im öllager?


----------



## ralfathome (30. Oktober 2005)

moin moin,
ich

sieht schön aus, super


----------



## DAMDAM (30. Oktober 2005)

@ BBk 

Öllager habe ich heute nicht geschafft   und bin dann nur noch mal locker den Abtrail abgefahren. Mein Hac sagt ich hatte einen Schnitt von 29,45 Kmh und einen Durchschnittspuls von 145 Schlägen ! Das nächstemal halt doch einfach mal an ! Dann können wir noch nen bißchen zusammen rollen   ! Alleine is der Deich immer so langweilig !

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BBK (30. Oktober 2005)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> @ BBk
> 
> Öllager habe ich heute nicht geschafft   und bin dann nur noch mal locker den Abtrail abgefahren. Mein Hac sagt ich hatte einen Schnit von 29,45 Kmh und einen Durchschnittspuls von 145 Schlägen ! Das nächstemal halt doch einfach mal an ! Dann können wir noch nen bißchen zusammen rollen   ! Alleine is der Deich immer so langweilig !
> 
> Gruß Christian



Na gut du bsit glaub ich auch shocn als shcnell fahrer bekannt *g* Da komm ich ja lange nicht hinterher obwohl ich hin auch fast durchgehend 28 drauf hatte (dank rückenwind). Aber 145 wow respekt meiner war bestimmt um die 170    Kein problem nächstmal halt ich doch glatt an fahr eigentlich immer aufn Deich von der AB Brücke (Uni) bis ritterhuder heerstr. von mir aus (Vahr) knapp 40 KM hin und zurück


----------



## maxihb (31. Oktober 2005)

ICH

und mal ganz ehrlich, ich würde den Entwurf so übernehmen... cool wären die Forumsnicks auf der Rückseite!!!


----------



## MrSmokeyMan (31. Oktober 2005)

Wenn ich mich und den dino dazuzähle sinds ja immerhin schon 8. 10 müssen es mindestens werden. Ich denk ich frag noch ma bei den Rennrad-Schwuchteln!-) und hier werden sich wohl auch noch ein paar melden. Mal schaun ...


----------



## MrSmokeyMan (31. Oktober 2005)

hmm ... doch nicht. Ich müsste mir erst einen Account für das RR-Forum einrichten. Das geht gegen meine Ehre!-) also muss Dino oder Kiko noch ma bei denen was posten. Oder ein anderer Verräter aus unseren Reihen.


----------



## emb (31. Oktober 2005)

MrSmokeyMan schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mich und den dino dazuzähle sinds ja immerhin schon 8. 10 müssen es mindestens werden. Ich denk ich frag noch ma bei den Rennrad-Schwuchteln!-) und hier werden sich wohl auch noch ein paar melden. Mal schaun ...




ich will hier keinem zu nahe treten,aber ist die grenze zwischen rennrad und cc nicht eher fliesend???ich meine von der herangehensweise an den sport,etc.


----------



## maxihb (31. Oktober 2005)

@ bkk

zum Thema ohne Helm fahren stell ich nachher mal ein Bild von meinem alten Helm hier rein... der hat n ziemlich großes Loch in der Hinterkopfregion.... 

- OHNE HELM GEHT GAR NICHT!!!


----------



## juk (31. Oktober 2005)

@Smokey
ICH bin latürnich auch an einem Trikot interessiert.

@Maxi
Habe nur mittelschwere Prellungen und Schürfwunden. Bin halt unkaputtbar. 

@Oxking
Sorry, hatte mein Cellphone auf lautlos. Wenn ich schon nicht biken kann, will ich wenigstens ausschlafen.

bisdietage,
Jürgen (baldige RR-Schwuchtel  )


----------



## maxihb (31. Oktober 2005)

@ juk...

wie??? machst jetzt einen auf Straßenfahrer??? was hast dir fürn RR bestellt???


----------



## juk (31. Oktober 2005)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> @ juk...
> 
> wie??? machst jetzt einen auf Straßenfahrer??? was hast dir fürn RR bestellt???



Naja, die Mountainbiker sind so trainingsfaul   und die Berge in unserer Region rar geworden. Da dachte ich mir, anstatt eines Fully als Zweitbike tut's auch ein RR. Ist auch etwas billiger.

Es wird ein purpurrotes Baby mit Scandium-Rahmen, schwarzem Hinterbau. Kompl. Ultegra, WHR550 (?) LRS, schw./silber Conti GP4000 Reifen. Noch Fragen offen?
Kommt hoffentlich die Woche, zeitgleich mit meiner Regenerierung. 

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (31. Oktober 2005)

Hm... das Geld für mein Zweitbike (hatte an ein Simplon RR gedacht) ist in den Bergen von Obernbayern zerschellt       

Habs investieren müssen um mein Baby wiederzubeleben... aber jetzt hab ichs versichert....


----------



## maxihb (31. Oktober 2005)

Wer kennt sich mit Trainingsplänen aus???

Woher kann ich einen für mein neues Projekt "wieder fit werden" bekommen???


----------



## DAMDAM (31. Oktober 2005)

@ Maxihb

Schön das Du wieder dabei bist ! Zum trainingsplan : Ich stell da mal nen Standardplan für 12 Wochen in meine Galerie ! Da kannst Du dir ein paar Anhaltspunkte holen, wie Du deine Kondition aufbauen solltest ! 

Sonst solltest du mal in der Bike, Mountain Bike oder in der Bike Sport News nachschauen, die haben in dieser Zeit auch meistens "Einsteigerpläne" in der Zeitung dabei ! Oder du kaufst dir dieses Buch :

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/3768814238/qid=1130784610/028-2329699-2159747

Ich hoffe das hilft dir erstmal ein bißchen ! Nur einhalten mußt Du die Päne selber ( Das ist manchmal ganz schön hart   )

MFG Christian


----------



## maxihb (31. Oktober 2005)

@ Damdam

Danke Dir erst mal für den Trainingsplan (igit, laufen wird gegen schwimmen getauscht   )

für die Saison 2006 wird nach Plan trainiert!!! Ich hab mir einen Marathon (die große Runde) vorgenommen... und üblicherweise schaffe ich das, was ich mit vornehme. Solling 2006 auf der 52 km Distanz???

Habe das empfohlene Buch soeben bestellt... noch hab ich Zeit zum Lesen bevors wieder ans treten geht!!!

Merci noch mal für deine Tipps... hoffe wir sehen uns bald auf dem Trail wieder!!!


----------



## ralfathome (31. Oktober 2005)

hi,
training ist, wenn man auf dem rad sitzt.

marathon, solling, wo bekomme ich infos zu beidem?  

gruß ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (31. Oktober 2005)

@ Ralf 

Infos zu dem Marathon im Solling hier :

http://www.mountainbike-cup.de/

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (31. Oktober 2005)

hi christian,

hoppla.... dankeschön


----------



## DAMDAM (31. Oktober 2005)

@ Ralf 

Infos zu dem Marathon im Solling hier :

http://www.mountainbike-cup.de/

Nur noch mal so zur Erinnerung :

Platz Zeit Team SNr. Name KLS 
1 01:09:34 Harz Racing e.V. 454 Heinrich, Nils M18 
1 01:12:37 Harz Racing e.V. 437 Beisheim, Dirk M17 
1 01:13:55 Harz Racing e.V. 483 Pfitzmann, Heiko M30 
2 01:13:54 Team Hobbybiker Bremen A 441 Dammann, Christian M20 
2 01:15:21 Team Hobbybiker Bremen A 469 Knelangen, Jürgen M20 
2 01:21:14 Team Hobbybiker Bremen A 458 Hönsch, Claudia W20  
3 01:19:00 4 Radler 480 Ottermann, Lukas M17 
3 01:20:51 4 Radler 436 Behrens, Lukas M17 
3 01:24:24 4 Radler 462 Rabe, Johannes M17 
4 01:13:33 Kettenriss 489 Schmidt, Carsten M40 
4 01:24:25 Kettenriss 470 Konath, Stefan M20 
4 01:26:33 Kettenriss 456 Hielscher, Thorsten M20 
5 01:23:35 Senioren III die Sonntagsfahrer 474 Kunkel, Torben M13 
5 01:23:49 Senioren III die Sonntagsfahrer 498 Tillberg, Björn M13 
5 01:25:35 Senioren III die Sonntagsfahrer 467 Kipker, Philipp M13 
6 01:14:35 Schuhmacherwerkstatt 461 Jaschinski, Till M20 
6 01:28:06 Schuhmacherwerkstatt 448 Flack, Marius M20 
6 01:32:58 Schuhmacherwerkstatt 460 Jaschinski, Jens M40 
7 01:55:02 1 SC Bochum 502 Kornatzki, Nico M13 
7 01:55:03 1 SC Bochum 501 Altemühle, Peter M40 
7 02:14:21 1 SC Bochum 503 Knappertbusch, Richard M13 
8 01:53:47 Rat Pack 479 Müller, Kevin M15 
8 01:58:19 Rat Pack 450 Geißer, Alexander M15 
8 02:17:42 Rat Pack 432 Beck, Robin M13 
  02:25:57 Rat Pack 482 Pettge, Dominik M17 
  01:31:01 4 Radler 481 Ottermann, Philipp M15 
  01:14:33 Harz Racing e.V. 459 Hub, Martin M18 
  01:21:47 Team Hobbybiker Bremen A 451 Gernetzki, Dirk M20 
  01:29:56 Team Hobbybiker Bremen A 497 Tietze, Philip M20 
  01:08:46 IBC DIMB Racing Team 492 Schultz-Wildelau, Michael M20 
  01:08:46 IBC DIMB Racing Team 453 Halbig, Marc M18 
  01:12:35 Schwaz-Weiß Havixbeck 457 Holtkamp, Lukas M15 
  02:01:31 Meckpom 463 Karschunke, Brigitte W50 
  02:41:32 MTB Berlin 475 Lichowos, Gabriele W50 

Wir sollten uns im Feb. oder März mal alle (Marathonfahrer und die die Da mal mit fahren wollen !) zusammen setzen und mal über Termine reden   

Gruß Christian


----------



## BBK (1. November 2005)

@maxihb
ja stell mal rein das bild ;=) wenn ich bei euch mitfahr hab ich sowieso ein nur ich hab nun grad mal vor 1-2 monaten mit dem MTB angefangen und meien ausrüstung is winzig ;=)


----------



## OxKing (1. November 2005)

Spätestens wenn dir im Öllager nen Ast gegen die Omme fährt
erkennst du den wahren Wert eines Helms... So wars jedenfalls bei mir. 
Übrigens reicht ein Helm für 30-40 Euro von Uvex allemal.
Muss ja kein Giro für 120 Euro sein.


----------



## BBK (1. November 2005)

OxKing schrieb:
			
		

> Spätestens wenn dir im Öllager nen Ast gegen die Omme fährt
> erkennst du den wahren Wert eines Helms... So wars jedenfalls bei mir.
> Übrigens reicht ein Helm für 30-40 Euro von Uvex allemal.
> Muss ja kein Giro für 120 Euro sein.



mu ich sag doch nicht das ich mir keinen kaufe *grml* Im mom is eh der deich mein zuhause. Ich brauch erstmal nen gscheites bike und denn die klamotten.


----------



## ralfathome (1. November 2005)

hi,
ich hab mit günstigen Sachen angefangen, man weiß eh nicht so genau worauf es ankommt. Und bei Tchiebeau nehm ich heut noch gern mit.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrradhelm-neu-...714581522QQcategoryZ70914QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Gruß Ralf


----------



## BBK (1. November 2005)

hm also fürn helm werd ich auch nur maximal 80 ausgeben nur mein problem im moment ist ne gute brille und ne regen/allzweck jacke. Wo kauft ihr in HB eigentlich am liebsten eure klamotten einer der 3 BOC shops oder stadler?


----------



## DAMDAM (1. November 2005)

@BBk 

Kommt immer drauf an wer gerade ein gutes Angebot hat    ! Aber meistens gehe ich schon zu Stadler ! 

Ach ja, die Sache mit dem Helm solltest du dir wirklich nochmal überlegen, ich habe auch fast immer   einen auf !

Gruß Christian


----------



## juk (1. November 2005)

Klamotten kann man auch gut bei Velosport (Martinistr.) kaufen. Die Auswahl dort ist zwar nicht so groß wie bei Stadler, aber gut! Und die Beratung ist auch besser. Gerade in Sachen Regenjacke würde ich aber auf den Billigkram verzichten.

Bei Tchibo habe ich mal ein Trikot in Gr. L gekauft, das müsste inzwischen zu Gr. XXXL mutiert sein.  Zukünftig investiere ich lieber in Qualitätsware.

Im übrigen bin ich der Meinung, daß man harmlose Strecken wie Wümmedeich auch ohne Helm fahren kann. Schließlich kann einem als Fußgänger auch einiges passieren, trotzdem geht keiner mit Helm auf dem Fußweg. Auf'm Trail ist aber schon besser mit.

Grüßle,
Jürgen


----------



## MrSmokeyMan (2. November 2005)

hmm - Helm ... allzeit beliebtes Beispiel: Springende Bäume!-)
aber hey ... sind ja schon weit in der medizin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (2. November 2005)

Also wegen dem Bild von meinem gesplitterten Helm... ähm... meine Regierung  hat irgendwie aufgeräumt und glaubt ihr ich finde das USB-Kabel für die Digicam wieder... es kann sich nur noch um Tage handeln bevor ich Sie frage... noch such ich selbst!!!

Ich bin übrigens (als ich noch Radsportaktiv war/damals/früher   ) bin ich nicht mal zum Bäcker ohne Helm gefahren... und ich muß echt sagen... die Uvex-Helme halten echt was aus... aber bei meinem Abflug (lt. Tacho 78 km/h) hats n riesen Loch in den Helm gesprengt... möchte lieber nicht darüber nachdenken wie sich das im Schädel gemacht hätte!!!

So, jetzt gibts Photos vom Handy:


----------



## BBK (2. November 2005)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> @BBk
> 
> Kommt immer drauf an wer gerade ein gutes Angebot hat    ! Aber meistens gehe ich schon zu Stadler !
> 
> ...



ihr versteht mich alle falsch *g* ich werde mir ja bald nen helm besorgen keine sorge   

@maxi wie hastn das geschafft? vorallem 78 kmh respekt *g*

@juk
danke da kann ich ja mal nach ner guten jacke schauen


----------



## maxihb (2. November 2005)

@ bkk

78 kriegst du drauf, wenn du dich in Oberbayern wie ne besengte Sau (frei nach dem Motto:"Ich mach hier ma eben den King, damit ich zu Hause was zu erzählen hab) in die steilste zu kriegende Abfahrt wirfst...

und hinfallen ist noch einfacher... im Temporausch den Bremspunkt zu verpassen und sich vom blockierenden Hinterrad überholen zu lassen...

Zur Nachahmung wird nicht geraten, so ein Adrenalinflash ist zwar Hammergeil, aber dafür möchte ich nicht nochmal über drei Monate ausfallen. (Arbeit und Sport)

@Damdam

Das Buch zu dem du mir geraten hast hab ich gfrade überflogen... erster Eindruck ist sehr gut... mußte mich grade dazu zwingen was zu Essen zu machen und nicht mit der Nase im Buch kleben zu bleiben!!!

Greetz 

Maxi


----------



## ralfathome (2. November 2005)

moin,
wie isses denn mit FAHREN am WE, wer wo wann wohin?
 78 geht auch auf der Nordschleife.
Gruß ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (2. November 2005)

@Ralf 

Bin leider  nur am Sontag in Bremen ! Dann aber auf jeden Fall auch auf dem Rad !!

@ All

Also offizieller Tourenaufruf :

Sonntag, Startzeit 10-11 Uhr  Treffpunkt: HaW  Ziel : ABtrail und dann vom Deich aus nach  Worpswede (für die ganz motivierten  ) ca. 40 Km  oder 60-80 Km  

Und denkt daran es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter nur schlechte Kleidung !

Gruß Christian


----------



## OxKing (2. November 2005)

@BBK: Stadler. Ist für Klamotten klar besser, ist ne eigene kleine Abteilung,
und bei BOC sind die Klamotten meistens so an eine Wand geklatscht.
(Meine Meinung) Obwohl ich auch schon ne Regenjacke bei BOC gekauft habe.

@MrSmokeyMan:
Klasse das dein Grüner Avatar nun nen Helm trägt. 
Ich hab mich als ich das gesehen hab halb totgelacht.


----------



## DAMDAM (2. November 2005)

@BBK

Wie sieht es aus haste Lust am Wochenende mal mitzufahren ? Ich hätte auch noch mein zweit Bike anzubieten und auch noch einen Helm   Du solltest halt nur nicht größer sein als 1,78 m oder so !

Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfathome (2. November 2005)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> @Ralf
> 
> Bin leider am Sontag in Bremen !



moin Christian, was heißt "leider"?  A) Du wärst lieber woanders? B) Du glaubst ich hätte gern Du wärst nicht in Bremen? C) ein Wort vergessen

Sonntag wäre ich gern dabei, ob ich noch Luft für Worpswede habe werde ich ja merken.

Bis denne


----------



## MrSmokeyMan (2. November 2005)

Ich künde mich mal wage für Sonntag an, plediere aber auf 11 bis 12 ... also Kompromis 11 !-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dunit (2. November 2005)

Hi Folks,
bin eben auf euch gestossen. Liest sich nett eure community. Ich Wohne in Grambke und bin Bikemäßig in Schwanewede und Umgebung unterwegs (Lesumdeich am Wochenende ist die Hölle wg. den beknackten Nordic Terroristen). Harburger Berge war ich auch schon ist zwar ganz nett da aber der Harz ist mir dann doch lieber. Öllager kenn ich gar nicht. 
Mein Bike ist ein Custom Made, warscheinlich Juchem Rahmen (Geschenk) mit XTR Schaltwerk und LX Umwerfer. HS 33 Bremsen und Mavic Laufräder (Angebot bei Stadler). Als Forke ist ne Rock Shox Judy verbaut. Als Schaltung schwör ich auf Grip Shift. So genug vom Bike wenn ich es schaffe stell ich Bilder rein. War jetzt am vergangenen WE in Winterberg zum Downhillen, war sehr Geil sich mit nem Scott High Octane die Berge runter zu stürzen! Das Leihbike war zwar derbst zerschossen (Gabel/Dämfer defekt wg den vielen Holländern die Hirnlos die Bikes zerschreddern) aber ich werde mir ein Scott zulegen. Ansonsten fahre ich auch CC. Habe dieses Jahr in Garmisch am Marathon Teilgenommen (40km). Der schlussanstieg hatte 29% Steigung. Hammerhart!! Im Harz sieht man mich auch.
MfG Heiko


----------



## DAMDAM (3. November 2005)

@dunit 

Sehr das du den weg ins Forum gefunden hast ! Wie sieht es aus haste Lust einige Leute mal Life und in Farbe zu sehen am kommenden Wochenende ? Ich plane am Sonntag ne "kleine Tour" mit ANGEPASSTEM Tempo (soll heißen alle sollen auf ihre Kosten kommen, nicht nur die Trainierten !) 

Außerdem muß ich dir zu deiner Entscheidung gratulieren ein Scott kaufen zu wollen      Die bauen auch einfach schöne Räder ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## riser (3. November 2005)

Hallöchen!

Für Sonntagstour wäre ich auch bei Zeiten zwischen 11 und 12 Uhr dabei.

Gruß Dirk!

Moderates Tempo wäre mir auch lieb, weil ich die Woche dann schon gute 6 Sprinteinheiten á 17,5 km hinter mir habe.


PS: Es sei denn, die Welt säuft ab!?


----------



## DAMDAM (3. November 2005)

@All

Über Startzeiten kann man reden !Kein Problem


----------



## BBK (3. November 2005)

@maxi mutig mutig   

@oxking hast recht ich fahr nachherm al nachher arbeit zu stadler und schau mal was die so dort ham.

@damdam danke fürs angebot echt lieb von dir   aber ich will lieber nicht mit nem andren bike fahren da hab ich zu schlechte erfahrungen mit   Bin aufjedenfall dabei wenn ich mein neues Bike hab   

@dunit denn gleich am we mitfahren 

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## OxKing (3. November 2005)

@dunit:
Na dann kommt ja endlich mal einer aus meiner gegend. (Oslebshausen)
Alle anderen kommen ja aus Walle Hemelingen Horn etc. 

Richtung Schwanewede, Garlstedt, Meyenburg etc, bin ich auch immer gern unterwegs.
Können ja mal zusammen in die Richtung starten.

Ob ich am Sonntag zeit habe steht leider noch in den Sternen.
Einen Tag muss ich am WE auf jeden fall arbeiten, weiss nur noch nicht welchen, und wann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dunit (3. November 2005)

Kleine Bilder von meinem Bike:








Danke für die Einladung aber Sonntag kann ich nicht. Muss Arbeiten, aber ich werde öffter mal ins Forum schauen und mich dann melden wenn ich bei euch mitfahren kann.


----------



## FORT_man (3. November 2005)

Hi Folks,

ich bin auch noch da, am Samstag kommen mein Bruder und mein Neffe vorbei, ich weiß noch nicht, ob das dann mit Sonntag klappt. Ich kucke hier weiter in die Liste und melde mich dann..

Gruß Martin


----------



## ralfathome (3. November 2005)

hi,
Sonntag bin ich dabei, Wetter wird auch gut: nicht zu warm, kein Frost und kein Schnee.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## riser (3. November 2005)

Moggennn  

Das hört sich doch gut an!

Sonntag, 11 Uhr, HaW!?

Gruß Dirk


----------



## trekhb (4. November 2005)

hi,werde mich bei einigermaßen wetter mal sehen lassen....schwarzes bike von BOC.....bis dann.Sven aus utbremen.


----------



## juk (4. November 2005)

trekhb schrieb:
			
		

> hi,werde mich bei einigermaßen wetter mal sehen lassen....schwarzes bike von BOC.....bis dann.Sven aus utbremen.



Der Threadstarter, ick werd bekloppt.   

Bei mir wird's wahrscheinlich nix. Bin am WE in der Heimat. Werde erstmal heute nachmittag vorsichtig antesten, ob ich schon wieder auf'n Trail darf.

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## DAMDAM (4. November 2005)

Ich werde den Sonntag auf jeden Fall fahren ! Wetter EGAL ! Ich brauche noch eine Tour zum warmfahren für den Winterpokal, welcher am Montag startet   . Also sagen wir 11:00 Uhr HaW . Wo wir dann hin fahren können wir ja vor Ort klären   .

Gruß Christian


----------



## MrSmokeyMan (4. November 2005)

arrr ... ich war grad Souveniere sammeln. So nasses Zeug kann ganz schön glat sein!-) Hats mir das Forderad verissen und ich hab nen bombigen 7-Meter-Power-Slide hingelegt   (mit durchgehend Körper-Boden-Kontakt   ). War aber halb so wild - nur ne kleine Schramme am Knie - allerdings, Schande über mich, ohne Helm. Wahrscheinlich bin ich am Sonntag dabei. Kann aber sein, dass ich morgen ne Tour nach Hannover fahre, dann wird das ein bischen Knap mit Sonntag 11 uhr!-)


----------



## riser (4. November 2005)

Hallöchen!

Scheint gerade keine gute Zeit für Mountainbiker zu sein.      

Hatte heute auf dem Heimweg unter der Stephanibrücke einen derben Zusammenprall. Schräg von vorne bin ich jäh gestoppt worden und ganz klassisch über Lenkrad und Kontrahentin abgestiegen.
Gebremst habe ich den Sturz auch ganz klassisch und zwar Schulter und Kopf  .
Gott sei Dank hatte ich einen Helm auf, denn sonst hätte ich außer ner geprellten Schulter auch einen längeren Krankenhausaufenthalt davongetragen.
Der Helm ist nämlich an der Aufschlagstelle zwei Mal gerissen und wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass das mit meinem Kopf passiert wäre... oh oh oh...!!!  

Ich muss morgen abend ersteinmal schauen inwieweit mich das beim biken behindert, aber ich denke es wird mich am Sonntag nicht an einer lockeren Tour hindern.

Falls doch, werde ich Samstag abend noch mal laut geben.

CU Dirk!


----------



## juk (4. November 2005)

Harte Zeiten, das! Meine Wenigkeit hätte es heute auch lassen sollen. Auf den letzten 20km (von nur 50) tat mir nur noch die Schulter weh. War wohl zu früh. Die Form ist mittlerweile auch im Keller. Zu viele (teils frei-, teil unfreiwillige) Pausen in letzter Zeit.

@riser
Wie geht's der Kontrahentin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (4. November 2005)

@Trikotinteressierte
Ich verweise mal kurz auf die aufkeimende Diskussion der Rennradler in Sachen Dresscode.


----------



## riser (4. November 2005)

@ Juk

Die Kontrahentin hats auch überlebt. Ist ja mehr oder minder auf mir gelandet.


----------



## maxihb (5. November 2005)

@ juk...

die Rennradschwuchteln wollen lieber ihr eigenes Trikot zusammenstellen, da sich RR- und MTB-Trikots angeblich unterscheiden *gröhl*

Waren wir denn jetzt schon bei 10 Trikots???

Sind 10 Trikots die Mindestbestellmenge??? Ansonsten könnte man ja die paar Euronen drauflegen und halt nur neun (letzte mir bekannte Anzahl) bestellen....


----------



## OxKing (5. November 2005)

Hmm... leider muss ich morgen früh arbeiten. 
Naja, den anderen wünsche ich aber viel Spaß.


----------



## BBK (5. November 2005)

boar super wollt ne schöne tour heut machen aber nee halsschmerzen und kopfschmerzen ich könnt kotzen


----------



## DAMDAM (5. November 2005)

Also wer ist morgen um 11:00 Uhr alles beim HaW ? 

Gruß Christian


----------



## kiko (5. November 2005)

ich!!! leider mit fremdfahrzeug. wir sehen uns sicher.
wenn keiner mit dir heizer fahren will, fährste halt ein bischen asphalt mit uns.


----------



## riser (6. November 2005)

@ Damdam

Also ich bin dabei. 11 Uhr HaW! 


PS zum Thema Trikots: Vielleicht nimmt der ein oder andere ja auch 2 Trikots,
                                weil er gerade Bedarf. Damit würden wir dann 
                                sicherlich auf unsere Anzahl kommen. Wäre schade 
                                wenn es nicht klappen würde. Schließlich hat 
                                Mr.Smockey sich solche Mühe gegeben und ein 
                                wirklich gelungenes Design präsentiert.


----------



## ralfathome (6. November 2005)

bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (6. November 2005)

jup bis denne !


----------



## DAMDAM (6. November 2005)

So ich hoffe ihr seid alle gut zu hause angekommen ! Die 70 Km heute haben mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht ! Das müssen wir bei Gelegenheit mal wiederholen   

Für mich geht es ab Montag erstmal im Winterpokal los *freu*   
,werde jetzt erstmal versuchen 6mal die Woche auf dem Bike zu sitzen, also wenn ihr irgendwann Lust habt in der nächsten Zeit Lust habt biken zu gehen schreibt es hier rein und wir drehen eine Tour !

Gruß Christian


----------



## riser (6. November 2005)

Hallöle!  

Ich bin auch gut angekommen und das Hüftgold in Form eines 
Super-Long-BBQ-Burgers habe ich auch verzichtet. Ich habe mich für die Alternative Kaffee und Kuchen entschieden, das war auch sehr lecker!

Die Tour hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen   und wurde für mich in dem Rahmen auch langsam mal wieder Zeit.
Insgesamt sehr locker und angenehm zu fahren und kein stumpfes Tempo-gebolze  , auch wenn mir zum Ende die Waden etwas schwer wurden. Ich hoffe auch, dass wir so etwas noch das ein oder andere Mal in diesem Jahr hinbekommen. 


Zum Thema Trikots: Ich nehm ein kurzes in XL und eins in S
                           Und wenn möglich das Ganze auch noch mal als Langarm-                           Trikot in XL und S.
                           (Das würde in der Summe schon 4 Teile machen!)

Man müsste dann nur noch mal abklären, ob wir das rot-weiße oder das 
rot-weiß-schwarze Trikot nehmen wollen.  

CU Dirk


----------



## ralfathome (6. November 2005)

hi,
bin vorher schon "übern Deich", deshalb 91 km. ab-trail und weyerberg sind ganz gut  , Dirk und Smokey sind online, hoffentlich kommt der  von Sven       bis denne

Trikot-also dann: M, einmal lang einmal kurz............und ein Schaltwerk, das muß ich wohl am Weyerberg gekillt haben?


----------



## maxihb (6. November 2005)

Also ich nehme das Trikot dann ebenfalls sowohl in der Kurzarm- als auch Langarmvariante...

ich erhöhe somit auf 2 (gr L, hoffe das passt)!!!

---------

ich bin für die BTB-Version in rot-schwarz-weiß!!!!

Mit den Vornamen links neben dem Reißverschluß!!!!


----------



## juk (7. November 2005)

Hi @ll!

Werden jetzt offiziell Bestellungen für die Trikots angenommen? Sieht ja fast so aus. Bitte mal kurz um Zusammenfassung eurer Besprechung auf der letzten Tour. Vornamen neben Reißverschluß? Klingt gut. Ist das drin?

Wer hat Dienstag, ab 18:30 Lust auf nen Nightride. Lockeres Tempo. Meine Form ist im Boden.   

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (7. November 2005)

@ Damdam...

du machst mich neidisch mit deinen 2,35 Std Training heute!!!!

ich habs bloß auf nen mickerigen Punkt für 20 min Ergometer geschafft.... wird zeit, dass mein Doc mich wieder aufs Rad lässt!!!

Ich denke mal am Sa gibts die erste kleine Ausfahrt...

solange meinen Glückwunsch zum virtuellen 24. Platz im Winterpokal (Stand 17:45 Uhr)


----------



## DAMDAM (7. November 2005)

@ Maxihb

Es war absolut kalt und eklig heute! Aber ich habe mich bei uns im Team für 40 Punkte die Woche verpflichtet ( und die wollte ich eigentlich immer locker schaffen   ) und dafür muss man halt leiden die nächsten 6 Monate !

@ All 

Hier nochmal der offizielle Hinweis :

Es ist Winterpokalsaison ! Also macht doch hier in Bremen ein Team auf (oder zwei) ! Der WTP  ist wirklich ein gute Motivationsunterstützung um was zu tun und das geht in einem Team ja immer besser !

Ihr könnt euch noch 2 Wochen zu einem Team finden !

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (8. November 2005)

Ma ne Frage an alle bezüglich Nightride....

ich hab mir jetzt grade für die dunkle Jahreszeit die Sigma Evo X Lampe gekauft... hatte sonst immer so ne 0815 Lampe und ich finde der Unterschied ist der Hammer, auch wenn die im Straßenverkehr eigentlich nicht zugelassen ist (stört das wen???)

Was habt ihr für Lampen???


----------



## juk (8. November 2005)

Ich hab die alte Version der Mirage. Gab's Anfang d. Jahres sehr günstig. Für die Straße reichts. Für den Trail, naja.

Der Hammer soll ja Joerky's Eigenbau sein. Anleitung auf seiner Website.


----------



## trekhb (8. November 2005)

Hi,da ich seit der Tour am Sonntag bis jetzt vor Erschöpfung durchgeschlafen habe(grins),wollte ich nur sagen...ich lebe noch...War für ein normalerweise 40 km fahrenden alten Sack doch schon mal was anderes....Hatte zu Hause dann 77 km drauf .Aber bin heute wieder so 30 km geradelt und hat Spass gemacht.......bis dann!


----------



## ralfathome (8. November 2005)

hi sven,
bis demnäx, hoffentlich, Du mußt noch den ab-trail zu Ende fahren.

Gruß ralf


----------



## wanted man (8. November 2005)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> Hier nochmal der offizielle Hinweis :
> Es ist Winterpokalsaison ! Also macht doch hier in Bremen ein Team auf



kann damdam nur beipflichten, der WP ist eine echte motivationshilfe. hat mich letztes jahr gut/fit über den winter gebracht. 
ich würde in diesem jahr auch das team "bremer rentner" (o.ä.) aufmachen, ist jemand dabei? ich bin so für 15-20 punkte die woche gut. (nicht das hinterher beschwerden kommen - just for fun!!)

@ damdam: das ich so weit vor dir liege wird sich ja wohl hoffentlich noch ändern, oder?


----------



## ralfathome (8. November 2005)

moin,
bremer rentner, 15 punkte, hmmhh?, da paß ich wohl hin, da wär ich bei. das wären schon zwei.

gruß ralf, pokal fahren wollen und keine lust zum großschreiben,tsss


----------



## juk (8. November 2005)

Na jut, wenn man mit 30 zur Rentnergang gehört bin ich auch dabei. Wird beim Teamnamen zwischen Groß- und Kleinschreibung unterschieden? Dann sollten wir uns nochmal beraten.


----------



## ralfathome (8. November 2005)

moin,
Du hast ja Recht, Jürgen, Bremer Rentner in spe

gruß ralf

ich werd ma lieber weniger schreiben sondern das FAHREN groß schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (8. November 2005)

@ Wanted man 

Im Moment hast noch gute Chancen   ! Bin beim letzten mal Biken beim ausklicken aus den Pedalen umgeknickt und muss morgen erstmal zum Dok, weil Lafen tut aua, biken geht , wenn auch unter nicht so großem aua wie Gehen. Ich werde wohl ein bisschen Krafttraining machen für die nächsten Tage ! 

Aber, wenn alles wieder in Ordnung ist wird es schwer für dich die jungen wilden zu halten   ! 

@All 

Viel Glück bei Eurem Bremer " Junge alte Leute Team    " 

Bis die Tage 

Gruß Christian 

Wie sieht es am Sonntag oder Samstag mit Punkte sammeln aus ?


----------



## juk (8. November 2005)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> Bin beim letzten mal Biken beim ausklicken aus den Pedalen umgeknickt



Wie geht das denn? Du hast die Speedplay-Pedale, oder? Sind die so gefährlich? Evtl. wollte ich mir die auch zulegen. Schwanke zwischen Speedplay und Eggbeater. 

Was sind denn so eure Erfahrungen? Oder fahren alle anderen SPD? Ich für meinen Teil hab die abgewählt. 

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## BBK (8. November 2005)

was spricht denn gegen SPD? woltl mir evtl. 540er zulegen *hmpf*

@damdam 
gute besserung


----------



## juk (9. November 2005)

Wenn Du bisher mit SPD-Pedalen zufrieden warst, spricht sicher nichts dagegen. Ich komme gelegentlich nur schlecht rein, gerade wenn's schmutzig wird.

@DAMDAM
Gute Besserung natürlich auch von mir.


----------



## wanted man (9. November 2005)

@rentner:
also "Bremer Rentnergang" als name oder wie? 
wo ist eigentlich dino? der könnte doch der reisser des teams werden.


----------



## ralfathome (9. November 2005)

moin,
so alt wie ich aussehe bin ich nicht, aber bei den Touren der letzten Wochen kam ich mir oft sehr alt vor. Der Name ist ok  , ich wäre gern dabei.

Grüße ralf


----------



## dinosaur (9. November 2005)

@wanted man: Das hab ich gerne: das ganze Jahr nicht auf dem Trail zu sehen und jetzt "flotte" Sprüche machen   
Das mit der Assoziation zum Rentenalter will ich mal überhört haben. Werd mir das mit der Wintercup-Teilnahme noch mal kurzfristig überlegen ( -die schummeln da doch alle - oder?)
Muss leider im Moment (zu-)viel arbeiten, werd aber wohl am Sonntag wieder Weser-Ems-Cup fahren  , und gleich noch ne lockere Trainingsrunde  

@all: Bin sehr an Nightrides interessiert  , nur nicht diese Woche  
Meine Lampe sieht man hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2238729#post2238729  
Ciao
dino


----------



## BBK (9. November 2005)

@juk
bislang fahr ich bärentatze welche SPD pedale hast du denn? sollten doch eigenltich alle härte eisntellbar sein


----------



## wanted man (9. November 2005)

dinosaur schrieb:
			
		

> @wanted man: Das hab ich gerne: das ganze Jahr nicht auf dem Trail zu sehen und jetzt "flotte" Sprüche machen
> Das mit der Assoziation zum Rentenalter will ich mal überhört haben. Werd mir das mit der Wintercup-Teilnahme noch mal kurzfristig überlegen ( -die schummeln da doch alle - oder?)



ob die anderen schummeln oder nicht - ist doch wurst. letztendlich ist es ja nur eine motivationshilfe für d/mich. das wir uns nur einmal auf dem trail gesehen haben, heißt ja nicht, daß ich nicht gefahren wäre. mittwochabend ist z.b. einfach keine gute zeit für mich und ich fahr wirklich auch gerne allein.

die assoziation zu deinem alter wollte ich wirklich gar nicht wecken - ganz im gegenteil: ich bewundere deine fitness trotz "altersvorprung" und hoffe, dass auch ich in ein paar jahren gemeinsam mit meinem sohn die trails unsicher machen kann. 
till

edit: "Bremer Rentnergang" ist jetzt als team eingetragen - unter winterpokal / teamverwaltung könnt ihr beitreten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emb (9. November 2005)

BBK schrieb:
			
		

> @juk
> bislang fahr ich bärentatze welche SPD pedale hast du denn? sollten doch eigenltich alle härte eisntellbar sein



ja bei spd-pedalen lässt sich die härte mittels eines imbus auf die individuellen wünsche einstellen.


----------



## maxihb (9. November 2005)

Sooooooooooooooooooo

Heute gehts dann zum Ersten mal nach 13 1/2 Wochen aufs Rad    
Ich darf aber erst mal nur 5 km locker rollen... na ja, aber schon mal ein Anfang!!!
(Da dauert an- und ausziehen der Radklamotten ja länger als die Tour *gg*)

Mal schauen wann ich die erste gemeinsame Tour mitfahren kann!!!


----------



## juk (9. November 2005)

emb schrieb:
			
		

> ja bei spd-pedalen lässt sich die härte mittels eines imbus auf die individuellen wünsche einstellen.



Ist mir bekannt. Die Härte ist aber eher beim Ausklicken interessant. Außerdem soll man bei anderen System auch mehr Bewegungsfreiheit haben.

@maxi
Welcome back!


----------



## DAMDAM (9. November 2005)

@ All

Wann machen wir denn die Sache mit den Trikots jetzt fest ? , so dass wir die dann auch bestellen können ? 

@ Sonntagsfahrer 

Wie sieht es aus mit einer Tour am Wochenende ? Vielleicht diesmal nicht so weit, aber ruhig wieder so ein gemütliches Tempo ! * muss Punkte sammeln* 
( und hoffe das mein Knie wieder hält bis zum Wochenende   )  Im Moment ist nicht mehr als eine 1 Stunde drin    )

Gruß Christian *der wirklich gerne bald die Trikots bestellen würde *

P.S. Ich würde diese Version des Trikots gerne haben :
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=196457&cat=500

Vielleicht auch ohne Krone auf der Vorderseite, dafür aber mit Namen auf dem Kragen


----------



## maxihb (9. November 2005)

Wegen mir können wir bestellen!!!

Wobei ich mich zwischen der rot-weißen und der schwarz-rot-weißen Version nicht wirklich entscheiden kann... 

(Tendenz eher schwarz-rot-weiß wegen der besseren Verträglichkeit mit Matsch)

Aber das kann man ja abstimmen... an der Farbe solls wegen mir nicht scheitern!!!

Ich würde vorschlagen, dass alle bald-Trikobesitzer einfach ihre Stimme in der bekannten Art abgeben *gg*


Trikot_03b

mit schwarzem Namenszug: "Maxi"

Grüße Maxi *der wo auch gerne bald mal bestellen wollen würde*


----------



## juk (9. November 2005)

Ich wäre für trikot_03b. Allerdings ist auf der Schulter noch ein Schlüssel verkehrt rum, hatte Ox auch schon drauf hingewiesen. Die Krone stört mich auch irgendwie. Wo kommt die eigentlich her? Gehört die offiziell zum Wappen? Beantworte  mir die Frage mal selber. Vorne muss die IMHO auf jeden Fall weg, hinten bin ich mir nicht sicher. Was meint ihr?

Irgendwie ist die Trikotdiskussion über's Forum kompliziert und langwierig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riser (9. November 2005)

Moin!



			
				juk schrieb:
			
		

> Vorne muss die IMHO auf jeden Fall weg, hinten bin ich mir nicht sicher.




Wer zum GEIER ist IMHO    ?????????


Zum Trikot selbst: Wir würden es so lassen.


Gruß Dirk!


----------



## wanted man (9. November 2005)

riser schrieb:
			
		

> IMHO    ?????????


in my humble opinion - meiner bescheidenen meinung nach


----------



## BBK (9. November 2005)

also ich bin auch fürs schwarze.

War übrigens ebend beim Stadler und BOC in Brinkum, den Sprit hätte ich mir eigentlich sparen können 2-3 Helme zur Auswahl, deuter rucksäcke ausverkauft (angeblich kommen die mit der leiferung nicht hinterher), brillen hab ich auch nicht gesehn und regenklamottn von Top Herstellern auch nicht   Schuhe haben se ja aber massig da.
Dann bei BOC hatten se nen Animas und 2 andere hab mal probeweise aufgesetzt das is ja echt äußerst gewöhnungsbedürftig, ist das normal das die so nen riesen kopf machen auch die riemen so seltsam sind *hmpf* Naja jacken hatten se leider auch nicht alels in alle mwerd ich wohl doch blind bestellen müssen


----------



## maxihb (9. November 2005)

Die erste "Tour"(-chen) ist gefahren... 4,69 km 20er Schnitt *boah bin ich gut* lockere 15 min!!!

Die Schulter hat keine Probleme gemacht *braves Teil* und ich war ja erstaunt, dass man sich erst wieder an die Sitzposition, den Sattel, das Gleichgewicht gewöhnen muß... na egal, wird wieder!!! (morgen 20 min)

@ riser 

welches Trikot willst du denn wie lassen???

@ bkk

die machen alle son dicken Schädel... da gewöhnst du dich dran!!!


----------



## DAMDAM (9. November 2005)

@ "Bremer Rentnergang"

Glückwunsch zu dem gutem Platz in der Teamwertung   ! Bei uns läuft es leider wie es scheint noch nicht so gut   Aber ich freue mich auf einen spannenden Wettkampf in den nächsten 20 Wochen   

@Wanted man 

Möchtest du nicht auch so ein sehr stylisches Trikot wie wir bestellen haben ? 

Gruß Christian


----------



## riser (9. November 2005)

Nabend!

Das mit dem IMHO scheint wohl so ne allg. bekannte Sache und bei mir irgendwie vorbeigegangen zu sein.

Also wir wären für das Trikot 3b in schwarz - rot - weiß. so wie es ist. man muss auch mal dekadent auftreten.

Well greetings!


----------



## wanted man (9. November 2005)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> @ "Bremer Rentnergang"
> Glückwunsch zu dem gutem Platz in der Teamwertung   ! Bei uns läuft es leider wie es scheint noch nicht so gut   Aber ich freue mich auf einen spannenden Wettkampf in den nächsten 20 Wochen
> 
> @Wanted man
> Möchtest du nicht auch so ein sehr stylisches Trikot wie wir bestellen haben ?



@1: das hat ja noch keine wirkliche aussagekraft - läuft ja erst seit montag. du wirst uns schon noch stehen lassen. letztes jahr hab ich knapp über 100 gefinished. und ihr?

@2: nö.


----------



## trekhb (10. November 2005)

Hi,gestern mal wieder wegen der Kondition mit Rad von Utbremen nach Burglesum geradelt (mit Zwietrad).Nach 13 km und nach ca 40 min war ich dann bei "Alles in OBI" und bin dann nach 8 Stunden Dauermitlaufen mit schraubensuchenden Kunden wieder zurückgeradelt....Alles wird fit!


----------



## wanted man (10. November 2005)

so ein platz im winterpokal-team "Bremer Rentnergang" ist noch frei. bis jetzt dabei sind juk, maxihb, ralfathome und ich.
wer will noch rein?
dino erfüllt die altersvoraussetzungen nicht, kiko ist ja jetzt vom anderen ufer,  oxking ist zwar auch sehr jung - fährt dafür aber wie ein rentner   
first come first serve!


----------



## Stiffmasterfive (10. November 2005)

Also wenn du mir mal Erklärst was zu tun ist, würde ich erstmal interesse anmelden! Bin zwar noch nie mit euch gefahren, aber auch das kommt noch!

Gruss Stiff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (10. November 2005)

@ WantedMan

ich erfülle zwar die Kriterien eines Rentners nicht ganz... bin aber im Moment noch so fit wie einer... das wird sich im Laufe des Winterpokals noch ändern *gg*

@ rentnergang

12 Punkte pro Woche als Pflichtprogramm??


----------



## juk (10. November 2005)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> @ rentnergang
> 
> 12 Punkte pro Woche als Pflichtprogramm??



Die gibt's für 3 Stunden biken. Richtig? Dann ist das ja mit einer längeren Sonntagstour erledigt. Also ab sofort fixer Termin: Sonntag, 11 Uhr.   

Der richtige Winter kommt erst noch!


----------



## DAMDAM (10. November 2005)

@all

Fahre zur nicht bei eurer " Rentnergang" mit finde aber Sonntag 11:00 Uhr als Pflichttermin für alle Bremer sehr gut !

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (10. November 2005)

@ juk... 

die 11:00 Uhr Zeit würde ich persönlich gut finden... wenn ichs wieder etwas länger auf dem Rad sitzen darf (heute 30 min draußen gefahren *freu*) werd ich mich selbstverständlich anschließen... solange mach ich noch fleißig weiter meine Bauernhofrunde *gg*

möchtest du die Wochenpflichtpunkte erhöhen???

Maxi


----------



## juk (10. November 2005)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> @ juk...
> 
> die 11:00 Uhr Zeit würde ich persönlich gut finden... wenn ichs wieder etwas länger auf dem Rad sitzen darf (heute 30 min draußen gefahren *freu*) werd ich mich selbstverständlich anschließen (im Oxkingtempo)... solange mach ich noch fleißig weiter meine Bauernhofrunde *gg*
> 
> ...



Sollte der interne Wettbewerb nicht als Ansporn reichen? Was passiert wenn man die Pflichtpunktzahl nicht erreicht? Ein Runde Bier für alle anderen?

Wenn ihr weiter alle so auf dem Oxi sein Tempo rumhackt, wird er sich uns nie wieder anschließen!   

Also wurde der Pflichttermin angenommen. Aber wehe es mault einer, wegen Regen oder Schneesturm!


----------



## kiko (10. November 2005)

OT: an die lampenbastler. hab nach langem suchen ne quelle für die osram decostar irc 20w/24° in walle gefunden. lieferzeit 1t. für lockere 6,40. bei interesse bitte melden.


----------



## DAMDAM (10. November 2005)

Ich finde es auch nicht so angebracht auf Leuten "rumzuhacken", die nicht den gleichen oder den gewünschten Fitnessstand haben wie man selbst. Man muss ja auch immer bedenken, dass nicht bei allen biken an Nummer eins steht ! 

Hauptsache die Leute haben Spaß am biken und tun etwas für ihre Gesundheit damit ! Ich zum Beispiel habe auf Touren mit Oxking viele "Trails" gezeigt bekommen in Bremen und Umgebung und dafür auch dankbar ! 

Also Oxi lass dich unterkriegen und fahr mal wieder ne Tour mit uns !   

Gruß Christian


----------



## wanted man (10. November 2005)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Die gibt's für 3 Stunden biken. Richtig? Dann ist das ja mit einer längeren Sonntagstour erledigt. Also ab sofort fixer Termin: Sonntag, 11 Uhr.



... oder mit dem rad zur arbeit, das bringts auch! 
mit festen terminen (zusätzlich zu meinen bestehenden) hab ich schwierigkeiten. sonntags hat die familie einfach priorität.


----------



## maxihb (10. November 2005)

@ Oxking

Sorry, ich habe mich vorhin unangebracht geäußert... Ich werde mein Posting von heute Nachmittag natürlich sofort ändern!!!

Ich habe keinesfalls die Absicht gehabt, dich oder deinen Trainingzustand in irgend einer Form anzugreifen. Ich habe einfach beim Posten nicht darüber nachgedacht, dass es evtl. verletzend oder abwertend klingt. Ich möchte mich in aller Form bei dir entwschuldigen und denke beim nächsten mal besser drüber nach, was ich schreibe!!!

Sorry Oxi

Greetz Maxi

PS: Danke Juk und Damdam, ich hätte es gar nicht gemerkt, was ich da fürn Schwachsinn geschrieben habe!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (10. November 2005)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Danke Juk und Damdam, ich hätte es gar nicht gemerkt, was ich da fürn Schwachsinn geschrieben habe!!!



Na hörma. So schlimm war's doch gar nicht. Wir ham hier doch alle Sinn für Humor. Außerdem haben die nicht ganz so schnellen beim Winterpokal einen Vorteil, da nach Zeit abgerechnet wird.
Ich war heut wieder viel zu schnell zu Hause.   

Grüßle,
Jürgen


----------



## DAMDAM (10. November 2005)

@ Trikotkäufer 

Bei Bike o Bello gibt es im Moment diese Hose runtergesetzt :

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=196819&cat=500

Paßt farblich denke ich ganz gut dazu .

Gruß Christian


----------



## OxKing (10. November 2005)

So so... Maxi du alte Nudelkelle.... was hattest du denn über mich geschrieben?!    
(Wird ja wohl eh nicht ernst gemeint gewesen sein nehm ich mal an.  )

Ich würd ja auch gerne öfters aufs Rad kommen,
aber mein blöder Job lässt mir da nicht so viel Zeit mit Wochenend und Schichtarbeit.
Da leidet die Fittness nunmal.
Allerdings hab ich dieses Wochenende frei.
Und einen Tag davon werd ich dann auf jeden Fall auch biken.


----------



## BBK (11. November 2005)

Jungs helft mir bei meiner Bike zusammenstellung   

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2271464#post2271464

@Oxi 
was machst du eigentlich Beruflich?


----------



## emb (11. November 2005)

BBK schrieb:
			
		

> Jungs helft mir bei meiner Bike zusammenstellung
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2271464#post2271464
> 
> ...



das kriegen wir schon hin.die liste ist doch soweit ganz anständig.und für 1000 euro kann man prima sachen aufbauen,da geht noch mehr als von dir angegeben.


----------



## BBK (11. November 2005)

haa halt also ich dacht mehr so die VKP normaler shops *gg* also dacht ich eher bei dir so an 900 aber ich ruf dich noch an wegen nem termin kämpf mich nur grad mit ner erkältung rum und die arbeitszeit ist so bescheiden   

Preise sind da variabel nur fehlt mir noch sogut wie ne komplette ausrüstung und da rechne ich auch so an 300 


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (11. November 2005)

@ Trikotkäufer...

wann wollten wir denn jetzt noch mal bestellen??? (*Stichel*)


----------



## Stiffmasterfive (11. November 2005)

Hallo,
hat jemand Lust am Samstag ne Runde zu drehen?
Wohne in Weyhe und würde auch von hier Starten, so gegen 14:30?

Gruss Stiff


----------



## DAMDAM (11. November 2005)

Samstag kann ich leider nicht aber Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr ist jetzt ein fester Termin .


@ Bremerrentnergang 

Ist die Welt nicht klein :

56 Team SBT 71 
57 Team Eisheiligen Rhein/Sieg 71 
58 IBC DIMB Racing Team 24h 71  
59 Bremer Rentnergang 71  
60 Team Omba I 69 
61 Schöcklfreunde 69 

  Nur die Reihenfolge ist schon Richtig   

Gruß Christian


----------



## wanted man (11. November 2005)

Stiffmasterfive schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand Lust am Samstag ne Runde zu drehen?
> Wohne in Weyhe und würde auch von hier Starten, so gegen 14:30?


bin dabei! wollen wir uns richtung okel/barrien/syke halten? ich würde vorschlagen dass wir uns dann um 14:30 an der classic-tanke an der kirchweyher str / ecke im mühlengrunde treffen. 
ergo würde ich um 14:00 am weserwehr starten, falls noch jemand aus bremen mit will.


----------



## ralfathome (11. November 2005)

hi,
Samstag um 14:30 bin ich schon fast durch mit der Tour und wieder zu Hause, vielleicht bin ich doch noch in Kweyhe und sach Tach, ma schaun

Gruß Ralf

jo, Invalide, das kann wohl auf mich zutreffen


----------



## juk (11. November 2005)

Hmpf, da DAMDAM hier mit dem Teamranking provoziert überlege ich Sa & So zu fahren. Sage also vorsichtig für Sa, 14h, Weserwehr zu. Falls ich nicht pünktlich bin, bitte nicht lange warten. Muss erst abwarten was meine Schulter sagt.

Eigentlich ist die Rentnergang ja eine "Rentner-, Invaliden- und Familienvätergang". Da ist Punktgleichheit für einen Haufen Studenten schon wirklich erbärmlich!   

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## DAMDAM (11. November 2005)

Bei mir fahren ja leider nicht nur Studenten    und einer hat auch nicht eingetragen    was er die Woche über gemacht hat ! Aber trotzdem großes Lob an Euch !

P.S. Ich bin morgen auch unterwegs *hehe* (habe aber Straße auf dem TPlan und dachte da habt ihr bestimmt keinen Bock drauf   

Gruß Christian 

( Außerdem als ich gefragt habe ob wir bei Winterpokal mitfahren wollen hieß es noch " Nee soviel Zeit habe ich nicht ... " Also nicht ärgern das ich beim IBC fahre ( da fahre ich auch nächstes Jahr ) )


----------



## Stiffmasterfive (11. November 2005)

wanted man schrieb:
			
		

> bin dabei! wollen wir uns richtung okel/barrien/syke halten? ich würde vorschlagen dass wir uns dann um 14:30 an der classic-tanke an der kirchweyher str / ecke im mühlengrunde treffen.
> ergo würde ich um 14:00 am weserwehr starten, falls noch jemand aus bremen mit will.



Das ist genau meine Richtung! Wenn du bei der Classic Links rein fahrst richtung Okle, kommt ein Kleiner Sparmarkt. Da stehe ich! Aber wenn du denn nicht kennst komm ich auch zur Classik, kein Problem!

Bis morgen,
Gruss Stiff


----------



## ralfathome (11. November 2005)

hi,
@Christian, wohin soll es denn gehen?, ich könnte Dich bremsen, bringt ja mehr points  .... aber wahrscheinlich fährst Du eh erst spät, Studenten"mäßig" halt  

Gruß ralf


----------



## wanted man (12. November 2005)

Stiffmasterfive schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist genau meine Richtung! Wenn du bei der Classic Links rein fahrst richtung Okle, kommt ein Kleiner Sparmarkt. Da stehe ich!


alles klar! dann beim spar!

@juk & andere mitwoller also abfahrt (!) 14:00 pünktlich! knappe halbe stunde fahren wir ja auch nach weyhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (12. November 2005)

@ Rentner-, Invaliden und Familienvätergang

Ich werd heute ma n Regenerationstag machen.... 5 Tage voll Power bei der REha ham nen kräftigen Muskelkater hinterlassen... werd dann morgen noch mal 2 Pünktchen bei ner kleinen Rekomfahrt erringen!!!

Euch viel Spaß bei der Sonntagsrunde

Greetz

Maxi

@ Ralfathome

wirst du wohl den Damdam nicht bremsen!!! Der holt sonst zu viele Punkte...

@ Damdam 

zeig doch mal wie schnell du fahren kannst!!!! *gg*


----------



## DAMDAM (12. November 2005)

@ Maxi

Ich darf heute laut Plan nicht über 145 mit dem Puls    da ist nichtviel mit Geschwindigkeit ! Aber zu Eurem Trost muss ich für morgen absagen, da sich bei mir meine (Studiumssponsoren) Eltern angesagt haben, so dass ich morgen ganz früh so um 8 Uhr höchstens Zeit hätte und das mache ich abhängig vom Wetter ! 

Ich werde wohl nächste Woche die Punkte aufholen müssen, dafür ist das Gesprächsthema am Wochenende aber auch zu wichtig ! 

Grußn Christian

Zum Thema Schnell ...

http://www.redbullroadrage.com/index.php


----------



## FORT_man (12. November 2005)

Hallöchen,

wie sieht es mit Sonntag aus? Ist 11:00 HaW noch aktuell? 
Gruß  Martin


----------



## OxKing (12. November 2005)

Von mir aus gerne. 

Ich bin heute nicht zum rollen gekommen, 
und hab schon befürchtet das ich morgen dann alleine fahren muss.

Also dann morgen 11:00 Uhr Haus am Walde.
Bis denn.....


----------



## DAMDAM (12. November 2005)

@ Alle Sonntagsfahrer 

Ich werde morgenfrüh schon um 9:00 Uhr den Abtrail und ein bißchen zusätzlich Deich fahren! Also wenn ihr vor der Tour noch eine kleine aber SCHNELLE Runde drehen wollt dann sagt Bescheid ! ( Brauche noch Punkte für meine 40 Wochenpunkte   ) 

@ Maxihb 

Schade das du noch nicht fit bist sonst könntest Du morgen mal versuchen mich mich "Schnell fahren" zu sehen !   

@ Alle 

Wer ist denn in zwei Wochen in Syke mit dabei. ( Zuschauer  oder Mitfahrer ) ? 



Gruß Christian


----------



## juk (12. November 2005)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> @ Alle
> Wer ist denn in zwei Wochen in Syke mit dabei. ( Zuschauer  oder Mitfahrer ) ?



Nachdem sich mir dort heute ein Bäumchen in selbstmörderischer Absicht in den Weg stellte und ich mal wieder über den Lenker abgestiegen bin  (ich war aber nicht der einzige), muss ich mir das nochmal genau überlegen.  Als Zuschauer bin ich mindestens dabei, aber ich denke auch als Fahrer.

Anmelden kann man sich nur vor Ort, oder?

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## DAMDAM (13. November 2005)

Ja kann man konnte man zumindest letztes Jahr !


----------



## ralfathome (13. November 2005)

moin,

Syke-Barrien 03.12.  Zuschauer, maximal

Gruß Ralf


----------



## maxihb (13. November 2005)

Was ist denn am 03.12 in Syke los???

@ Damdam

ich erinnere mich noch an deine Tempodemonstration im Frühjahr... und meinen verzweifelten aber erfolglosen Versuch am Hinterrad zu bleiben   

das war RICHTIG schnell!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BBK (13. November 2005)

wie schnell denn? 

Ehm in Syke ist wohl Marathon?


----------



## OxKing (13. November 2005)

Leider muss ich an dem Wochenende arbeiten. 
Ich hätte da gerne mal zugeschaut.....


----------



## DAMDAM (13. November 2005)

@BBK

Schnell... lernst Du noch kennen kriegen wir hin    und das Syke ist "nur" ein CC von 40 min Dauer etwa !

Gruß Christian


----------



## BBK (13. November 2005)

ich glaub das will ich garnicht erleben @schnell sonst krieg ich depressionen   Wollt nur mal so von ihm wissen wieviel kmh. Sonst spannen wir nächstmal damdam vor ne kutsche und wir lassen uns ziehen  

Fährt jemand zum rennen nach syke nur zum zuschauen? Bike oder Auto?


----------



## ralfathome (13. November 2005)

hi,
@ bkk: Mit dem Auto zum zuschauen? das ist nicht Dein Ernst!

@ DamDam: Wir sind zwei Touren zusammen gefahren und haben uns heute auch getroffen, Du hast nicht erzählt das es zwischen Maxis Reha und Deinem Tempo eine Verbindung gibt!? tsssississ

Nette Truppe hier, dem einen fährste besser nicht hinterher, dem anderen stehste besser nicht im Weg... also schützt nur die Flucht nach vorn  .

Gruß ralf


----------



## BBK (13. November 2005)

na irgendwie muss man ja christian helfen, das mach ich in dem ich dann auf dem trail parke wenn er vorbei ist   
Naja stimmt mal schaun wies wetter wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (13. November 2005)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> Nette Truppe hier, dem einen fährste besser nicht hinterher, dem anderen stehste besser nicht im Weg... also schützt nur die Flucht nach vorn  .



Ach, mir kannste ruhig im Weg stehen. Ich bremse für fast alles und jeden, und steige manchmal sogar ab.


----------



## kiko (13. November 2005)

@juk: nur deine art abzusteigen ist überarbeitungswürdig!!
mittwoch abend im unigelände zum reaktionstraining????
wie schauts??


----------



## juk (13. November 2005)

@kiko
Bissl Training kann nicht schaden!


----------



## BBK (13. November 2005)

reaktionstraining? bitte um erläuterung


----------



## kiko (13. November 2005)

bei etwas flotterer nachtfahrt haben äste und bäume die schlechte angewohnheit völlig unerwartet aufzutauchen. um juks absteigmethode nicht noch zu verfeinern, baumausweichtraining. hasenlöcher nimmt man eh alle mit.
@juk: noch kuz abwarten, ob andi noch mit möchte. wenn nicht, schlag ich einfach 17:30 bei kuno vor.
s.


----------



## maxihb (14. November 2005)

gibts denn noch ne andere Methode abzusteigen als bei voller Fahrt übern Lenker...

ich preferiere nämlich auch das gute alte Fliegen wie juk das immer macht


----------



## Stiffmasterfive (14. November 2005)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem sich mir dort heute ein Bäumchen in selbstmörderischer Absicht in den Weg stellte und ich mal wieder über den Lenker abgestiegen bin  (ich war aber nicht der einzige), muss ich mir das nochmal genau überlegen.  Gruß,
> Jürgen


JUK ich merke meine Schulter vom Abstieg heute noch ganz gut! Obwohl es ja mehr der SlowMotion Flug war!

Gruss Stiff


----------



## DAMDAM (14. November 2005)

Also ich für meinen Teil versuche der Schwerkraft eigenlich immer eher zu trotzen (schon meinem Bike zuliebe!)   !


----------



## kiko (14. November 2005)

war gerade am überlegen, ob vielleicht "ich" was falsch mach.


----------



## ralfathome (14. November 2005)

moin,
mit welcher Erkenntnis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (14. November 2005)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich für meinen Teil versuche der Schwerkraft eigenlich immer eher zu trotzen (schon meinem Bike zuliebe!)   !



Warmduscher!


----------



## kiko (14. November 2005)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> mit welcher Erkenntnis?


och, bin da ein kumpel. wenn ihr alle meint, ihr müsst euch in den dreck schmeissen, schmeiss ich mich mit.
is wohl gerade in.


----------



## juk (14. November 2005)

kiko schrieb:
			
		

> och, bin da ein kumpel. wenn ihr alle meint, ihr müsst euch in den dreck schmeissen, schmeiss ich mich mit.
> is wohl gerade in.



Wie war das? Mittwoch, Nightride? Zeig was Du aushältst! 17:30 schaff ich nicht ganz. Könnte zwischen 17:45 und 18:00 Uhr bei Kuno sein, evtl auch für Futter. 

Mountainbiking ist ein schmutziger Sport (siehe Foto d. Monats Oktober), und deswegen dem Rennradfahren leicht überlegen!   

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## kiko (14. November 2005)

kiko schrieb:
			
		

> och, bin da ein kumpel. wenn ihr alle meint, ihr müsst euch in den dreck schmeissen, schmeiss ich mich mit.
> is wohl gerade in.


wie ich schon sagte. diesmal fährst du vor und wenn du wieder so einen- über den lenker- anfall hast, schmeiss ich mich auch hin. vor lachen!!!versprochen.  
ach ja, runde summe. 18:00/ kuno
bei langer weile empfehle die seite der bibelfreunde.de
sind netteleuts aus hb. wirklich feine bilder.


----------



## juk (14. November 2005)

kiko schrieb:
			
		

> bei langer weile empfehle die seite der bibelfreunde.de



Bin zwar alles andere als bibelfest, aber da kann man noch was lernen. Mittwoch 18h geht klar, Wetter egal!


----------



## FORT_man (15. November 2005)

Wo ist denn Kuno? Ich weiß noch nicht was so anliegt, falls zeitlich möglich bin ich auch dabei.

Gruß  Martin


----------



## juk (15. November 2005)

Kuno's Imbiss findet man in Walle (Elisabethstr). Ich denke, wir könnten so um 18:30 auch am HaW sein.

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## kiko (16. November 2005)

juk muss länger ackern. treffen verlegt!!!
s.


----------



## DAMDAM (16. November 2005)

Wie sieht es aus mit Wochenendtouren ? Es soll zwar kalt werden dafür aber trocken bleiben ! Also sameln wir doch mal Vorschläge :

1. Ich würde gerne die Strecke in Syke/Barrien   am Wochende mal ein bißchen unter die Stollen zu nehmen ! Bin aber auch zu anderen Touren gerne bereit, hauptsache lang und weit !  

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (16. November 2005)

Touraufruf:

Hat jemand Lust am Freitag Nachmittag ne kleine lockere Grundlagentour zu fahren??? (Dachte so an eine bis zwei Std)...

ich will mal wieder draußen aber ungern allein fahren (evtl pfeife ich zum Schluß auf dem letzten Loch und benötige Windschattenunterstützung)     

Gruß

Maxi


----------



## DAMDAM (16. November 2005)

@Maxihb 

Freitagnachmittag habe ich mal wieder Uni ( ja soetwas gibt es   ) aber wenn du Samstag oder Sonntag jemanden zum locker brauchst schreib das mal hier rein ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## riser (16. November 2005)

Moin!

@ Damdam

Also Sonntag in Syke/ Barrien wäre ich voll dabei, vorausgesetzt wir starten nicht so früh. Also mehr so studentengerecht. 11 Uhr wäre da glaube ich eine gute Zeit!


Gruß 

Dirk


PS:  Auch DU bist Schweizer!!!


----------



## Stiffmasterfive (17. November 2005)

Ich würde mich evtl. am Sonntag in Weyhe dazustoßen!

Gruss Stiff


----------



## maxihb (17. November 2005)

@ Damdam...

wenn du magst, könnten wir die lockere Ausfahrt auf Samstag verlegen. Sonntag fahrt ihr ja in Syke...

wann passt es dir??? Ich würde dann so gegen 13:00 oder 14:00 am HaW vorschlagen!!! meine Regierung will mich Fr Abend unbedingt auf ne Party mitnehmen bevor ich wieder die nächsten Wochenenden arbeiten muß...


----------



## wanted man (17. November 2005)

riser schrieb:
			
		

> Also Sonntag in Syke/ Barrien



wenn mein husten bis dahin weg ist, bin ich auch dabei. wollen wir das weserwehr um 11:00 schonmal als treffpunkt festhalten? die weyher fraktion kann man eine halbe stunde später am bereits bewährten spar-markt aufsammeln.
gruss, till

diskrete signatur übrigens, damdam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (17. November 2005)

@Sonntagsfahrer 

11:00 Uhr Weserwehr bin ich dabei ! 

@Maxihb 

13:00-14:00 Uhr passt mir eigentlich ganz gut ! Nehmen wir doch eine Zeit wann es dir am besten passt ! 

@Wanted 

Signatur ist bewußt schlicht gewählt !      habe sie jetzt sogar vervollständigt !  

Gruß Christian


----------



## wanted man (17. November 2005)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> Signatur ist bewußt schlicht gewählt !      habe sie jetzt sogar vervollständigt !



soso, aber warum ist denn die schrift auf einmal so klein?? 
in sachen understatement können wir hier noch viel von dir lernen


----------



## maxihb (17. November 2005)

@ Damdam...

dann laß uns 13:30 sagen (+/- 10 min)... ich hoffe mal, ich halte 120 min Grundlage durch... die letzen Tage auf der Rolle gingen die Beine schon ganz gut!!! Heute ist Rollenruhetag, damit ich Sa gute Beine hab... out in the cold!!!

Hast du noch die selbe Handynummer wie in Solling??? weiß nicht genau, ob ich Sa früh die Möglichkeit des Internetzugriffs habe!!!

Morgen früh gibts den letzten Tag Reha und dann wird sich wieder ausschließlich ums Biken gekümmert (natürlich unter gebührender Berücksichtigung des Jobs)

Grüße 

Maxi


----------



## DAMDAM (17. November 2005)

@ Maxihb

Nee Handy ist im Moment kaputt, aber du bekommst meine Haustele per PM !

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (17. November 2005)

@ Damdam

Ok, dann sehen wir uns Sa um 13:3ß... Wetter egal, es soll aber eh schön werden!!! *hoff*

Sollte etwas dazwischen kommen (ich wüßte zwar nicht was, aber manchmal soll sowas ja vorkommen....) melde ich mich Sa morgen eben.

Bis dann,

Maxi


----------



## BBK (17. November 2005)

so jetzt konnte ich auch mal 4 punkte beim WP erzielen


----------



## riser (18. November 2005)

Moin!!

@ Sonntagsfahrer

Also ich wäre dann auch auf jeden Fall dabei!  

@ Wanted Man



			
				wanted man schrieb:
			
		

> die weyher fraktion kann man eine halbe stunde später am bereits bewährten spar-markt aufsammeln.
> gruss, till



Ich würde dann am Sparmarkt zu euch stoßen. Doch musst du mir mal auf die Sprünge helfen und mir eben sagen, wo in Weyhe der Sparmarkt ist.  


Gruß Dirk


----------



## maxihb (18. November 2005)

@ Damdam...

Definitive Zusage für 13:30 morgen am HaW... Angesichts der Großwetterlage gehts heute Abend nirgendwo hin (nebelig wie sonst was!)...

Werd vorher noch eben beim Stadler vorbei cruisen und mir ne Sturmhaube zulegen (das ist ja a....kalt im Moment, und da wir keine öffentlicher Veranstaltung durchführen können wir auch nicht gegen das Vermumungsverbot verstoßen      ) 

C U in the cold tomorow

Maxi

@ bkk...

fahr doch morgen einfach mit... dann haste die nächsten Punkte im Sack und mußt net allein frieren


----------



## ralfathome (18. November 2005)

Hallo,
@Dirk: zum Spar findest Du, wenn Du von der Classic-Tanke Bösche nach Sudweyhe fährst, an der nächsten Kreuzung, gegenüber der Folks  bank. Den Namen der Wirtschaft an der Hache hab ich leider vergessen  .

Bis denne ralf


----------



## BBK (18. November 2005)

ich vertseh garnich wieso alle mich mit der BKK verwechseln *gg*

ja damdam hatts auch shcon vorgeshclagen, hätte auch lust aber bin mir noch nich hudnert prozentig sicher weil ich kaum klamotten habe und grad die erkältung los bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (18. November 2005)

Tach zusamm!

Nachdem ich nun 2 Tage beruflich im Saarland war (leider ohne Bike), melde ich für Samstag 13:30 auch vorsichtig Interesse an. Bin ja schon wieder im Trainingsrückstand. 

Bis morgen dann (wenn nix dazwischen kommt)
Jürgen


----------



## riser (18. November 2005)

Moin!

@ Ralf

Jetzt wo du es sagst, fällt es mir wie Schuppen von den Glotzern.

Danke

@ Sonntagsfahrer

Wenn sich dann für Sonntag nichts ändert, werde ich zeitgerecht beim Spar sein.

CU


----------



## BBK (19. November 2005)

Wenn nix dazwischen kommt bin ich auch dabei 13.30 Uhr vor dem HaW 

Mal schaun was ich anzieh wird aufjedenfall Arschkalt


----------



## DAMDAM (19. November 2005)

@Samstagsfahrer

Bin auf jedefall um 13:3? Uhr dann beim HaW ! 

@Sonntagsfahrer

Bin erkältet und schaue nach heute Nachmittag ob ich Sonntag mitfahre !

Gruß Christian


----------



## dinosaur (19. November 2005)

Isch  glaub, der Dinosaurier muß sich heut auch mal wieder die Beine vertreten


----------



## Stiffmasterfive (19. November 2005)

Sorry, ich muss morgen leider Versichten! Meine Auto braucht Winterschuhe!
Das geht vor! Ich wünsche euch viel Spass!

Gruss Stiff


----------



## BBK (19. November 2005)

hmpf war um 13.40 beim HaW war aber niemand mehr da ;=( 

na immerhin bin ich noch 30 km deich gefahren, wo seit ihr denn lang geradeaus am unisee vorbei oder über die AB Brücke?


----------



## maxihb (19. November 2005)

@ BKK

laut meiner Uhr sind wir um 13:43 h am HaW losgefahren... da hatten wir wohl etwas zu kurz gewartet!!!


----------



## BBK (19. November 2005)

hm mein tacho zeigte 40 an naja egal dann nächstmal. War eh meine schuld hab solang gebraucht zum anziehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (19. November 2005)

Ist morgen noch jemand um 11h am Weserwehr? Wenn ich meinen inneren Schweinehund überwinden kann, bin ich dabei. Platz 4 in der Bremer Rentnergang reicht mir nicht!


----------



## DAMDAM (19. November 2005)

@ Sonntagsfahrer 

Bin nicht am Weserwehr, ging heute schon nur sehr schleppend. Ich werde meine Erkältung erstmal ein bißchen versuchen in den Begriff zu bekommen. 

Viel Spaß für morgen !

Gruß Christian 

P.S. Wenn jemand Lust gat 60 min. locker auf dem Deich zu rollen einfach melden nur mehr als 1 Std. sind mir morgen zu viel ! Leider


----------



## dinosaur (19. November 2005)

War 'ne schöne Tour heute; morgen ist wieder Arbeiten angesagt. Nächstes Wochenende Weser-Ems-Cup in Cloppenburg, schöne Strecke, sehr zu empfehlen  

Ciao
dino  


ps: Bilder in größer in meiner Galerie


----------



## wanted man (19. November 2005)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Ist morgen noch jemand um 11h am Weserwehr?



mein husten ist zwar einigermaßen unter kontrolle, ich hab aber morgen noch ne andere baustelle. wenn ich´s schaffe bin ich um 11 am wehr. falls nicht, nicht auf mich warten!


----------



## ralfathome (19. November 2005)

moin,
ich hab zwar keine Lust zum Fahren, aber das Bike sabbert schon und allein lass ich die Kiste nicht los, 11:00 Wwehr (11:30 Spah Weyhe).

Allen, die unter Husten, Schnupfen, Heiserkeit leiden (und das sind wohl nicht wenige) auf diesem Wege die besten Genesungswünsche.

Gruß ralf


----------



## riser (19. November 2005)

Moin!

@ Sonntagsfahrer

Ich bin gegen 11:30h am Spar Sudweyhe. Ich verlass mich auf euch. 
Wenn ihr euch verspäten solltet oder so, du hast ja meine Handy-Nummer Juk.

CU tomorow!

@ the rest.

Beste Genesung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wanted man (20. November 2005)

wie ich an den zeiten sehe, habt ihrs euch ja noch richtig gegeben im regen. habt ihr den hohen berg noch bezwungen? ich war nach 2 stunden auch wieder daheim, gut durchfeuchtet, ordentlich gegenwind auf dem deich ... egal, hat spass gemacht! 
beim nächsten mal fahr ich auch wieder die volle distanz


----------



## juk (20. November 2005)

Hat's geregnet? Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen.   

Grüßle,
Jürgen (heute unfallfrei)


----------



## ralfathome (20. November 2005)

wanted man schrieb:
			
		

> habt ihr den hohen berg noch bezwungen?



Na ja, hoher Berg? Da sind wir wohl rauf. Einmal gegen den Uhrzeigersinn rund um Syke, durch die Westermark, vorbei an derv JH Pestinghausen, runter nach Syke, rauf nach Steimbke, down and up and up and away. Riser hat noch 'nen tollen Trail aus dem Ärmel gezaubert  . Mit der dunklen Brille hab ich keinen Regen gesehen, aber Gegenwind hatten wir überall.

Bis demnääääx ralf

ich hab noch im Teamranking geschmökert, Leinetiger aus DAMDAM's Team und seine Kommentare zum heutigen Tag! Murphy's Law, lesenswert.


----------



## riser (20. November 2005)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> Riser hat noch 'nen tollen Trail aus dem Ärmel gezaubert  .



Den musste ich mir auch bis zum Schluss aufheben, bei dem ganzen durcheinander und der permanenten Straßenfahrt vorher.


Den Regen hab ich auch erst bemerkt, als ich das letzte Stück nach Hause alleine fahren musste.

Alles in allem hat es aber gut getan.

Bis denne.


----------



## DAMDAM (20. November 2005)

@ Ralf 

Dazu muß ich wohl sagen:"Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall !   "

42 bright five 311 
43 Bremer Rentnergang 308  
44 strong castle riders 307 
45 WBTS All Stars 307 
46 Pälzer Ausles 303 
47 Cheater 302 
48 BOKKS 298 
49 InterkantonNationalesBikeTeam 293 
50 Velosophen.de 291 
51 IBC DIMB Racing Team 24h 282  
52 The Bachelors 281 

 ... , aber es dauert ja noch bis März ! *Ich habe da ja noch Hoffung*


@ Marathonfahrer 2006

Habt ihr euch schon Termine rausgesucht ? Ich habe hier mal ein paar Vorschläge :

08.04.06  Kyffhäuser Marathon _42 Km _ 

28.05.06  Harzerbikewochenende Altenau _35 Km 910 hm _ 

04.06.06 Bike Festival Willingen 

02.07.06  Hochsolling Marathon 25 Km , 53 Km , 106 Km 

Die rot-markierten Termine habe ich eingeplant, wenn ihr auch noch Daten habt oder Kommentare dazu habt postet das doch mal !

Gruß Christian


----------



## wanted man (21. November 2005)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, hoher Berg?


meine persönliche vorstellung eines "hohen" berges ist auch eine andere - der in syke heißt aber schlicht so!
im wald ist von dem dauernieselregen auch nicht so viel zu spüren gewesen. aber auf freiem feld siehts anders aus.
den supertrail will ich beim nächsten mal auch mitfahren!!


----------



## ralfathome (21. November 2005)

moin,
war 'ne super Tour, da gibt es nix zu meckern!!! Da bin ich gern bei einer Wiederholung dabei, auch wenn es mal nicht regnen sollte.

Sorry, wenn mich jemand mißverstanden hat, weil ich mich da so blöde artikuliert habe  .


----------



## wanted man (21. November 2005)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, wenn mich jemand mißverstanden hat, weil ich mich da so blöde artikuliert habe  .



äääh, versteh jetzt nicht, was man hätte mißverstehen können ...


----------



## juk (21. November 2005)

wanted man schrieb:
			
		

> äääh, versteh jetzt nicht, was man hätte mißverstehen können ...



Ein klassisches Mißverständnis, würde ich sagen.   

Hat jemand Lust auf nen kleinen (isjakalt) Nightride am Dienstag, 18:30, ab HaW?

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## BBK (21. November 2005)

ehm also ich hab mal nen tip für die, die vielleicht noch tchibo klamotten suchen es gibt nen laden beim werder carree (habenhausen) der nennt sich Tchibo Prozente oder so. 

Hab gleich mal 53  dort gelassen und mich eingedeckt mit klamotten, die haben wirklich so ziemlich alles da aber eher größen in L/M und vorallem noch günstiger als es sie in den normalen tchibo filialen gibt! 

Hab mir folgendes geleistet:

thermo laufjacke 15  Vorderseite winddicht und wasserabweisend (wird wohl auch zum biken gehen) hinten thermofleece

sporthose 6  mit abnehmbaren hosen beinen (3/4) 

skirolli 8  Trevira Funktionsfaser

Fahrrad Regenjacke 16  wasserdicht,winddicht udn atmungsaktiv das reicht für den preise :=) irgendwie hatten die 2 verschiedene naja mal schaun nu brauch ich jedenfalls keine angst vor regen zu haben

fleece shirt 8  : aus Micro-Klimafaser, Atmungsaktiv, wärme isolierend und feuchtigkeitstransportierend

Also kann den laden nur wärmstens empfehlen das einzige was unschön war die utnerwäsche in M war wohl ausverkauft und keine gesichtsmasken aber man kan nnich alles haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emb (22. November 2005)

BBK schrieb:
			
		

> ehm also ich hab mal nen tip für die, die vielleicht noch tchibo klamotten suchen es gibt nen laden beim werder carree (habenhausen) der nennt sich Tchibo Prozente oder so.
> 
> Hab gleich mal 53  dort gelassen und mich eingedeckt mit klamotten, die haben wirklich so ziemlich alles da aber eher größen in L/M und vorallem noch günstiger als es sie in den normalen tchibo filialen gibt!
> 
> ...



für die freiheit von tookie,gegen die todesstrafe!!!!tookie ist ein killer-biker.35 meter drops sind auf dem weg zu seinem bäcker.......check www.tookie.com


----------



## wanted man (23. November 2005)

emb schrieb:
			
		

> für die freiheit von tookie,gegen die todesstrafe!!!!tookie ist ein killer-biker.35 meter drops sind auf dem weg zu seinem bäcker.......check www.tookie.com


gibts im knast 35m drops und bäcker? freiheit für tookie??? wenn schwarzenegger ihn begnadigt wird wohl eher lebenslänglich dabei rauskommen, denn grundlos sitzt er ja nicht ein. nominierung für den literaturnobelpreis hin oder her - der typ war immerhin bandenchef der crips und (mutmaßlich) an vier morden beteiligt.


----------



## ralfathome (23. November 2005)

moin,
apropos Freiheit: Mein Bike will morgen sehr früh ins Öllager, da muß ich mit. Mag noch jemand mitkommen? 
Sehr früh heißt:wenn es hell wird, um 12:00 bin ich wieder zu Hause.

Gruß  ralf


----------



## juk (23. November 2005)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> apropos Freiheit: Mein Bike will morgen sehr früh ins Öllager, da muß ich mit. Mag noch jemand mitkommen?
> Sehr früh heißt:wenn es hell wird, um 12:00 bin ich wieder zu Hause.
> 
> Gruß  ralf



Zufälligerweise habe ich morgen Urlaub.  Allerdings nicht grundlos.   Ich weiss also nicht genau, ob ich morgen früh raus komme. Gib doch mal ne Zeit für nen evtl. Treff am Weserwehr bekannt. Wie wär's mit 8:30? Wenn ich nicht da bin, warte nicht lange!


----------



## DAMDAM (23. November 2005)

Bin leider noch bis Samstag außergefecht gesetzt     , muss leider erst wieder ganz gesund werden und hoffe wir werden am Samstag wieder so eine schöne Tour machen wie letzte Woche (vielleicht ja soagr mit mehr Leuten als letztesmal) ! 

Gruß Christian 

P.S. Wie sieht es mit der Saisonplanung bei euch aus ? 

P.P.S. Muss leider zu 70 % am 03.12 in Syke absagen, da ich da wahrscheinlich zu einem Familiengeburtstag antreten muss !   
Aber da ist noch Verhandlungsspielraum!

P.P.P.S. Weiß jemand ob es am Sonntag auch ein Hobbyrennen gibt? In der Ausschreibung stehen die Hobbyfahrer ja mit drin !


----------



## ralfathome (23. November 2005)

hallo,
@ juk   Weserwehr, 8:30, paßt, logisch!  

Gruß ralf


----------



## juk (24. November 2005)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> @ juk   Weserwehr, 8:30, paßt, logisch!
> 
> Gruß ralf



Ich werd's versuchen. Aber das ist ja schon gleich. Falls ich nicht da bin, nicht lange warten und nicht böse sein.

Wünsche gut N8 (gehabt zu haben)!


----------



## ralfathome (24. November 2005)

moin


----------



## wanted man (24. November 2005)

@ ralf & juk
das ihr euch bei dem wetter ums teampunkte-konto verdient macht kann ich nur begrüßen!!
till (der heute wg. anzugtermin mit dem auto zur arbeit gefahren ist)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riser (24. November 2005)

@ all, die jetzt im Internet sind

Ich bin erstaunt, wer so alles um diese Uhrzeit die Gelegenheit hat im Netz herumzuwirren!


----------



## juk (24. November 2005)

@ralf
Sorry, habs versucht. Ging gaaanich! Zur Strafe fahr ich jetzt 'n paar mal den Weyerberg rauf.


----------



## wanted man (24. November 2005)

riser schrieb:
			
		

> @ all, die jetzt im Internet sind
> Ich bin erstaunt, wer so alles um diese Uhrzeit die Gelegenheit hat im Netz herumzuwirren!



jaja, die segnungen eines bildschirmarbeitsplatzes mit breitbandanschluss.
... nicht gut für die produktivität ....


----------



## juk (24. November 2005)

wanted man schrieb:
			
		

> jaja, die segnungen eines bildschirmarbeitsplatzes mit breitbandanschluss.
> ... nicht gut für die produktivität ....


Psst. Nicht weitersagen! Muss ja nicht der Chef erfahren!


Mann, war das ein Sauwetter heute! Kalt und nass! Pfui. Wäre ich doch früher aufgestanden. So hab ich jetzt wieder 3 Punkte Rückstand auf Ralf.

Aber Hauptsache die Rentnergang macht das Team unseres "Überläufers" platt!   

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## DAMDAM (24. November 2005)

Hey Hey Hey ... naja wir werden es ja sehen ! Wenn schon nicht im März, dann spätestens bei dem ersten Bike Marathon    ! Außerdem sollten wir doch die Einzelwertung nicht vergessen * Zurück gestichelt   * !

Naja soll ja huptsachlich Spaß machen und wenn mein "überlaufen" dafür sorgt, das die Bremer nächstes Jahr noch weiter vorne in den Ergebnislisten auftauchen, dann ist das doch spitze   ! Dann macht mal weiter so, bei uns im Team sind leider im Moment 3 Leute krank ! Aber es ist ja noch ein bißchen Zeit bis März !

Gruß Christian 

P.S. Wie sieht es mit Samstag aus ? 13:00 Uhr HaW und Abtrail fahren !


----------



## ralfathome (24. November 2005)

moin,
ich war nur kurz im Öllager, hab noch ne kleine Expedition gestartet  . Regen, kalte Finger usw., das Übliche.

Gruß ralf

@ DAMDAM   Samstag 13:00, wenn die Straßen nicht glatt sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (25. November 2005)

So ich mache jetzt nen Tourenaufruf für Samstag:

Ich fahre um *13:00 Uhr vom Haus am Walde * den ABtrail ! 

*Dauer:* ca 120 min. 

*Tempo:* den Witterungsbedingungen angepasst   ! Nee war nen Scherz natürlich locker !

Wenn sich keiner mehr meldet werde ich dort 5 min. warten und dann losfahren ! Also vergesst das Wetter und denkt daran wie gut die Dusche und der heiße Tee danach einem Tut ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## BBK (25. November 2005)

hm bei mir is was dazwischen gekomm werd morgen nach Königslutter fahren, also bin shconmal nich dabei


----------



## FORT_man (25. November 2005)

Ich bin auch krank: Erkältung, dicker Kopf, übler Schnupfen.   
Vielleicht bin ich am Sonntag ja wieder geheilt. Mal kucken was dann so geht

Gruß Martin

@Juk: Ich habe hier immer noch den Reserveschlauch, den bringe ich dann bei passender Gelegenheit mit


----------



## ralfathome (25. November 2005)

moin,

@Martin: Gute Besserung!

13:00, HaW, ich versuche, pünktlich zu sein. Hoffentlich schneit es so weiter  . Der Schneemodus am Bike ist initialisiert.

Bis denne ralf


----------



## riser (25. November 2005)

Hallöchen!

Ich will auch mal schauen, ob ich morgen 13h schaffe. (Mein Auto hat noch Sommerreifen)

Gruß!

Dirk


----------



## maxihb (25. November 2005)

Ich kann leider morgen nicht mitfahren...     

sitze grade im Nachtdienwt und werd dann morgen lieber schlafen!!!

Ich trag jetzt erst mal meine WP-Punkte für diese Woche nach (mein PC ist in der Werft)

Greetz 

Maxi

PS: Solling ist fest eingeplant. In der 52 km-Version... wann setzen wir uns beim Bierchen zusammen und brüten über unsere Saison 2006???


----------



## riser (25. November 2005)

Nochmal Hallo!

@ Maxi

Mensch was willst du denn schlafen? Da kennst du doch eh keinen  !


Was bei mir wieder als Auftaktrennen geplant ist, ist der Kyffhäuser Marathon in Bad Frankenhausen.
Alles andere danach wir mittelfritig geplant.
Vielleicht wieder nach Österreich, aber das muss sich erst noch zeigen. Da ham mir ja noch a bisl Zeit, gell?!


----------



## maxihb (25. November 2005)

@ riser...

du weißt ja, ich stell mich immer so an     

ich bin ja bekennendes Weichei!!! "Bei-Regen-Rolle-Fahrer" ; "Nach-m-Nachtdienst-Schläfer"

Warst du beim Kyffhäuser Marathon letztes Jahr dabei??? Wie ist denn der Schwierigkeitsgrad??? Kann man den als Vorbereitungsrennen für Solling gebrauchen???


----------



## DAMDAM (26. November 2005)

Ich glaube das wird morgen vielleicht sogar ein Snowride ! Die machen immer am meisten Spaß !

Gruß Christian


----------



## riser (26. November 2005)

@ maxi

ich bin dort dieses jahr auch mein erstes rennen der saison gefahren und dafür war es schon recht anspruchsvoll. im ziel war ich froh, dass ich überhaupt noch angekommen bin, die letzte abfahrt bin ich nur runter geeiert. allerdings war unmittelbar davor auch 2 wochen krank. so schlimm is er also auch nicht. aber anspruchsvoller als solling auf jeden fall. dafür aber auch schöner (sogar im kulturellen sinne) wie ich finde.
und fürn 5er und ein bischen anstehen kann man sich hinterher massieren lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (26. November 2005)

Hm... ich hab grade schon ein bisschen Internetermittlung getätigt      Strecken- und Höhenprofil ausgedruckt (man hat ja so viel Zeit zum Surfen wenn man bei so nem Wetterchen auf der LEZ sitzt).

Ich meine die Mountainbikestrecke läuft auf der Berglaufmarathonstrecke, oder??? Dann dürfte es ja eher weniger Singletrails geben, oder???

Aber ich glaube für  13,- Startgeld macht man nicht viel falsch... 

Ich hab beschlossen ich werd als Saisonstart 2006 dort das erste mal das "Bike Team Bremen" (Ich hoffe doch mal bis dahin ham wir Trikots *stichel*) vertreten...


----------



## kiko (26. November 2005)

moin
bis gleich,
stefan


----------



## riser (26. November 2005)

Moin!

Ich muss leider für gleich absagen. Irgendwie habe ich mir übernacht den Hals verlegen und kann kaum nach links und rechts schauen. 

Jetzt schau ich wehmütig aus dem Fenster und denk an mein Fahrrad.

Ich wünsch euch trotzdem viel Spaß!


Gruß!

Dirk


----------



## kiko (26. November 2005)

dat war ja spassig. hab heut gar keinen salto gesehen. deswegen bin ich doch eigentlich mitgefahren. hab ich da wat nich gesehen?
s.


----------



## juk (26. November 2005)

Tja, wenn man immer vorne fährt... Ralf ist einmal etwas ungewöhnlich abgestiegen.   Konnte sich aber auf den Beinen halten.   Wer legt sich schon gerne in den Matsch?

Ansonsten war's in der Tat ein schönes Rutschen heut. Aber kalt!

@Damdam
Eigentlich hättest Du uns Richtung Walle folgen können. Du wärst dann beim Waller Feldmarksee angekommen und hättest so auf dem Heimweg Teile des AB-Trails mal in entgegen gesetzter Richtung befahren können. Sicher angenehmer als alleine auf'm Deich zu frieren!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## kiko (26. November 2005)

wollt mich doch vor lachen mit in den dreck schmeissen. so wurde ich nur die ganze zeit mit dreck beschmissen. na ja, is eh das gleiche. morgen noch ne stunde rollen??
s.


----------



## DAMDAM (26. November 2005)

@ Juk 

Das stimmt sicherlich, aber ich wollte noch ne kleine 10 Km Runde anhängen und das geht vom Deich aus einfach besser   ! 

@ Kiko 

Morgen rollen ? Gerne aber auf der Rolle im warmen ! Ich bin ja nicht umsonst Fullyfahrer. Nee Scherz beiseite, mein Bike ist so dreckig und schlammig, dass das sicherlich 2 Stunden dauert das zu Reiningen und wieder zu fetten und dann will ich es nicht gleich wieder dreckig haben    ! 

Also wenn es wieder halbwegs trocken ist bin ich wieder auf dem Trail anzutreffen !

Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfathome (26. November 2005)

moin,
ungewöhnlicher Abstieg, ja, hat bestimmt drollig ausgesehen, so eine Art Entengang? Kann mich nicht erinnern, hab ja kämpfen müssen   Und den Knöchel hat es bei der Gelegenheit auch geschrammt. Morgen noch mal rollen?, mal schauen, so nahe wird der Platz on Top im Team nie wieder sein? Ich hab aber auch noch andere Sachen to do.

Bis denne ralf

169  DAMDAM IBC DIMB Racing Team 24h 97 mehr » 
170  ralfathome Bremer Rentnergang 96 mehr »


----------



## DAMDAM (26. November 2005)

Moin Ralf 

immer warten bis alle eingetragen haben   :


165  Andreas-MTB Team Eisheiligen Rhein/Sieg 109 mehr » 
166  DAMDAM IBC DIMB Racing Team 24h 109 mehr » 
167  Manni 5 Kings 109 mehr » 
168  Gonzo_MB Melibokus-Biker Fun 109 mehr » 
169  DasMatze 
.... 
227  SteveLorenzios MB-Forum 1 96 mehr » 
228  ralfathome Bremer Rentnergang 96 mehr »  
229  Stefan_SIT SportsInTeam 95 mehr » 

Aber, wenn du morgen lange genug unterwegs bist ... wer weiß vielleicht bist du ja dann vor mir !  

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (26. November 2005)

da wirst es aber schwer haben. damdam macht morgen 5std rolle im warmen bei ga1.
meiner meinung nach dürfte son kasperkram eh nich in die wertung. genau wie schwimmen und laufen.
die meinungen sind da aber sehr unterschiedlich. nur beim outdoorradfahren trennt sich spreu und weizen. egal, mach ja auch nich mit.
schlage highnoon am haw vor.
wenn keiner mitwill fahr ich rr. also bitte anmelden.
s.


----------



## ralfathome (26. November 2005)

hi stefan,

DAMDAM ist leider nicht im Team  

hai nuhn, morgen früh ma schaun


----------



## kiko (26. November 2005)

kleine verguckung, die aber meine meinung zur punkteverteilung nich ändert. ändern für dich könnte sich aber tatsächlich doch was. wir werden sehen. ich schau morgen um 11 noch mal rein.
s.


----------



## juk (26. November 2005)

kiko schrieb:
			
		

> meiner meinung nach dürfte son kasperkram eh nich in die wertung.



Kasperkram!   
Punktabzug für Rollenfahrer! Jawoll!

Obwohl... Ich frag mich grad ob das was für mich ist.


Bin übrigens noch unentschlossen was morgen angeht. Entscheide spontan.


----------



## ralfathome (27. November 2005)

moin,
die Schuhe sind noch sehr nass und dem Knöchel geht es auch nicht sooo besonders, ich nehm heute Auszeit.

Gruß ralf


----------



## kiko (27. November 2005)

mach ich mich allein aufn weg.
wünsch euch ne stressfreie woche.
bis nächstmal, s.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (27. November 2005)

Moin Moin 

Habe nun herausgefunden, dass es in Syke am 03.12 und am 04.12, also an beiden Tagen ein Rennen in der Hobbyklasse stattfindet ! Da ich wahrscheinlich am Samstag in Hamburg bin, werde ich wahrscheinlich am Sonntag fahren (also nicht am W-E-Cup teilnehmen ) ! 

An welchen Tagen plant ihr denn dort zu erscheinen ?

Gruß Christian


----------



## kiko (27. November 2005)

an keinen von beiden. glaube, du hast in cloppenburg was verpasst. die crosser konnten dank der schwierigen strecke und des vielen matsches nicht so viel reissen. da häätest mal richtig abrocken können. na, nächstmal. der winter is noch lang.
evtl. mi nightride.
s.


----------



## DAMDAM (27. November 2005)

Habe den Bericht der Crosser/Rennradfahrer/WinterMTBler schon gelesen und mich auch ein bißchen geärgert das ich nicht dabei war, mal sehen was am nächsten Sonntag drin ist !

Gruß Christian


----------



## juk (27. November 2005)

kiko schrieb:
			
		

> evtl. mi nightride.
> s.



Mittwoch kann ich leider, oder besser gesagt Gott sei Dank, nicht. Bin aufm Dredg-Konzert.  Evtl. Dienstag, aber dann etwas später. Muss mein Bike erst aus der Werkstatt holen. Lasse die Gabel durchchecken.

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## kiko (27. November 2005)

klären wir dann morgen abend
s.


----------



## dinosaur (27. November 2005)

@damdam: da kann ich dir nur recht geben, dass du heute was versäumt hast  . Das war ein nettes, schmutziges Rennen    Ich hab versucht, das Banner der Bremer Mountainbiker hoch zu halten - Andi (aus dem RR-Forum) mit seinem Crosser hatte aber doch mehr Dampf im Kessel   

Nächstes Wochenende in Syke/ Barrien werde ich am Samstag fahren (Start Hobbyklasse 14:15 Uhr!) - also Leute kommt in die Puschen und fahrt mit!  

Ciao
dino


----------



## juk (27. November 2005)

@Syke-Fahrer
Wie plant ihr denn die Anreise? Per Bike zum warm rollen oder doch per PKW?
Btw, wo kann man sich über die Altersklassen informieren? Weiss nu gar nicht, ob ich um 13:30, 14:15 oder 15:00 starten muss. Jugend, Hobby über 18 und Männer trifft irgendwie alles auf mich zu.  Starten alle lizenzlosen um 14:15?


----------



## dinosaur (27. November 2005)

@juk: Anreise wohl per Auto, da Anfahrt ~23 Km und Rückfahrt in nassen Sachen nicht so nett; außerdem gibt das eine oder andere Rad auch mal seinen Geist auf bei diesen Rennen: heute hat es z.B. einem das Schaltwerk geschrottet  und wanted man musste letztes Jahr auch mit Defekt aussteigen.
Der Start ist für alle Lizenzlosen (= Hobbybiker) über 18 Jahren um 14:15 Uhr(Samstag); gewertet wird dieser Lauf dann getrennt nach Frauen / Männer(18-39 J) und "Senioren" (über 40 J; klingt irgendwie immer nach "Seniorenresidenz = Altersheim"  )

Ciao
dino


----------



## Timberline (27. November 2005)

Moin moin.
Also in Bremen und umzu gibt es zwar nicht so viele erhebungen,   aber doch genug dreckigen Boden um etwas spaß zu haben.  
Garlstedt und Schwanewede sind nette Ziele zum Fahren. Aber obacht sind Truppenübungsplätze und manchmal halt besucht.
Wenn jemand im nächsten Jahr einen festen oder weniger festen Treff für Sonntage machen will bitte bescheid sagen. Muss Km machen denn ich will im August über die Alpen.  
Ansonsten ist als Tagestrip Teutoburger Wald is nett und in 1.1/2 Std. erreicht.
Werde nächstes Jahr auch drei oder Viermal nen 3 Tagestrip in den Harz machen.(Vorbereitung für Alpen.)

Bin 28 und allen Bikern offen gegenüber.


----------



## maxihb (28. November 2005)

Wen darf ich denn am 3.12. alles so anfeuern???

ich werd mich mangels Form als Zuseher an diesem Event beteiligen!!! 14:45 Start dfer Hobbyklasse, gelle???

Ich könnt mal wieder ab*******, jetzt durfte ich schon wieder pausieren.... Sa hatte ich son nettes kleines Ziepen an der Leiste!!! Heute werd ich mal wieder n Tourchen draußen probieren *bäh ist das kalt und matschig*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wanted man (28. November 2005)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> Wen darf ich denn am 3.12. alles so anfeuern???


mich! 

@timberline: welcome to the club! irgendwer fährt hier am wochenende immer - kannst dich also gut irgendwo einklinken!


----------



## Stiffmasterfive (28. November 2005)

Ist das Richtig, das der Start erst um 14:45 ist! Das wäre ja geil!
Ich habe bis 13Uhr schule und dann ab aufs Rad! 

Gruss Chris


----------



## juk (28. November 2005)

Stiffmasterfive schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das Richtig, das der Start erst um 14:45 ist! Das wäre ja geil!



Naja, ich glaub 14:15 ist richtiger. Details auf www.rsv-bv.de unter Events.


----------



## ralfathome (28. November 2005)

moin,
anfeuern würde ich gern..... wenn ich eine Stunde Rückfahrt auf dem Rad rechne, um 16:00 muß mit Dunkelheit gerechnet werden....das wird eng, mal schauen, wenn die Sonne scheint, ist es länger hell.

Maxi wünsche ich baldige Genesung.

moin Timberline, bin erst ein paar Wochen dabei und jedes WE mit anderen aus der netten Truppe unterwegs, macht Spaß. 



Gruß ralf


----------



## kiko (28. November 2005)

können gern zusammen hinfahren. licht is kein prob.


----------



## harrypotter (28. November 2005)

Hallo Bremer Biker,

nachdem damdam mich per PM ja schon aufmerksam gemacht hat - würde mich eventuell irgendwann auch mal bei Euch anschließen ('n Bisschen Windschatten erschaschen  ). Vielleicht sieht man sich ja am Samstag in Syke (nur wie?)

Greetings


----------



## maxihb (28. November 2005)

@ ralfathome...

ich muß auf dem Weg nach Syke sowieso durch Bremen fahren... wenn du magst könnte ich dich nach Syke mitnehmen!!!

So, jetzt mal gucken was die Leiste zum Rollentraining sagt...


----------



## wanted man (28. November 2005)

überleg schon die ganze zeit ob ich im rennen den crosser oder das mtb nehmen soll .....
falls mein rad wieder versagt, nimmst du mich dann in deinem auto mit zurück, dino??


----------



## ralfathome (28. November 2005)

hallo,

danke maxi, aber mit dem Auto nach Barrien?, es sind für mich nur 22 km.

@kiko und andere potentielle zugucker und racer: laß uns Do oder Fr mal Zeit und Treff ausbaldowern.

Gruß ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (28. November 2005)

Sollte ich es am Samstag doch schaffen werde ich denke ich auch mit dem auto anreisen ! *Man muss sich die Kräfte ja sparen*

Gruß Christian


----------



## baluweb (29. November 2005)

Auch von mir ein MoinMoin, 

ich bin durch Zufall auf das Forum gestoßen und tummel mich hier zum ersten Mal. Bin überrascht, das es im hohen Norden anscheinend doch nicht nur Rennradler gibt...
Ich kann mich timberline nur anschließen: Bin nämlich auch 28... 



			
				Timberline schrieb:
			
		

> Moin moin.
> Also in Bremen und umzu gibt es zwar nicht so viele erhebungen,   aber doch genug dreckigen Boden um etwas spaß zu haben.
> Garlstedt und Schwanewede sind nette Ziele zum Fahren. Aber obacht sind Truppenübungsplätze und manchmal halt besucht.
> Wenn jemand im nächsten Jahr einen festen oder weniger festen Treff für Sonntage machen will bitte bescheid sagen. Muss Km machen denn ich will im August über die Alpen.
> ...



...und zusätzlich würde ich die nähere und fernere Umgebung auch gerne mit anderen "Guides" als meiner Nase erkunden. Allerdings lässt mein Trainingsstand bei weitem noch keine Rennen zu   
Wenn also mal eine Tour in gemäßigtem Tempo ansteht (oder jemand für den Notfall ein Abschleppseil dabei hat), gerne posten.


----------



## DAMDAM (29. November 2005)

Willkommen Baluweb !

Ich kann nur sagen hier bist du richtig, wenn du ein paar schöne Gegenden um Bremen kennen lernen willst ! Du mußt auch keine Angst haben, dass dein Trainingsstand hier nicht ausreicht, da wir ein sehr bunt gemischter Haufen sind (wie du ja lesen kannst in den vorherigen Posts !) ! 

Du kannst dich gerne einer unserer Touren am Wochenende hier Anschließen und wirst sehen bei uns bestimmt eigentlich immer der langsamste das Tempo, damit alle Spaß haben! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## kiko (29. November 2005)

schlag dann einfach mal 12 uhr weserwehr vor. wenn dann unterwegs ne panne is, kommen wir immer noch rechtzeitig. zu früh is auch nich schlecht. kan man da noch ein wenig rumglotzen. start war doch kurz nach 2, oder?
s


----------



## maxihb (29. November 2005)

Touraufruf!!!

Es fahren wahrscheinlich schon alle die 11 Uhr Runde, aber ich Schichtdienstgeplagter würde gerne am So den 04.12. (2. Advent...) den Truppenübungsplatz Garlstedt unsicher machen... 

dachte so an 2 bis 2,5 Std. Schlammschlacht. Da ich vorher Nachtdienst habe würde ich gern um 15:00 Uhr loslegen... wer macht mit???

Greetz Maxi


----------



## dinosaur (29. November 2005)

@wanted man: Ein Rücktransport bei Defekt sollte möglich sein- aber nur wenn du mich im Rennen nicht behindert oder abgehängt hast  
Wenn die Strecke so wie letztes Jahr gelegt wird, hat man mit dem Crosser die besseren Karten- aber für einen "echten" Mountainbiker stellt sich diese Frage natürlich garnicht  
Ciao
dino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (29. November 2005)

moin kiko,
samstag 12:00 Weserwehr, ich melde mich aber vorher noch.  

gruß ralf


----------



## kiko (29. November 2005)

bidde nich aufn letzten drücker.
mach bei desinteresse evtl was anneres.
s.


----------



## ralfathome (29. November 2005)

@ kiko,
sorry, wenn ich Anlass zur Sorge gegeben habe?  

Freitagnachmittag? Früh genug?  
rath

heute ist Dienstag, die Woche ist noch lang


----------



## baluweb (29. November 2005)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> Willkommen Baluweb !
> 
> Ich kann nur sagen hier bist du richtig, wenn du ein paar schöne Gegenden um Bremen kennen lernen willst !



@ DAMDAM: Besten Dank für die super Begrüßung!!

Ich wollte mich heute mal warmfahren und an das Wetter gewöhnen (Urlaub!). Zumindest bis ich die gebrochene Lagerschale meines Steuersatzes entdeckt habe...

@ maxihb: Das Angebot hört sich verlockend an. Der Platz ist ja fast um die Ecke. Ich muss schauen, ob mein Radl bis dahin wieder so will wie ich will. Sollte es klappen melde ich mich noch.


----------



## kiko (29. November 2005)

haut leider nich hin. muss früher entscheiden, ob ich am wochenende arbeite (materialeinkauf am freitag nachmittag). wenn ich mir das wochenende freihalte, kostet das richtig. besonders ärgerlich, wenn es freitags immer absagen hagelt (weil wetter schlecht, oderso).
bei 100% zusage mach ich frei, sonnst stoss ich bei euch dazu, wenn was geplant is.
s.


----------



## ralfathome (30. November 2005)

moin,
ich kann nicht ausschließen, das bis Samstag noch was dazwischenkommt, heißt also Absage meinerseits.

Den Racern viel Erfolg, den Guckern viel Spaß

Bis demnäx ralf


----------



## kiko (30. November 2005)

danke für die flotte antwort. der rest weiss wohl auch noch nichts genaueres. schade.
 bis nächstmal, s.


----------



## maxihb (30. November 2005)

@ Baluweb...

ich werd mit dem Auto hin fahren und wollte dann auf dem Parkplatz auf der alten B6 in Fahrtrichtung HB bei Km 36,3 starten...

würde mich freuen, wenn ich nicht alleine fahren müßte... ich schau vorm losfahren am Sonntag noch mal eben rein, ob du's vielleicht doch schaffst...

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## DAMDAM (1. Dezember 2005)

@ Bremer"Winterpokalfahrer"

Was ist denn los bei ? So schlecht ist das Wetter doch im Moment nicht ? 

39 TruH Eisbären Team 3 501 
40 Cheater 496 
41 IBC DIMB Racing Team 24h 483 
42 strong castle riders 480 
43 Velosophen.de 476 
....
48 Bergwerk Union 449 
49 Bremer Rentnergang 446 
50 WBTS All Stars 445 
51 Big Tastys 444 

Ich hoffe ihr müßt nur eure Trainingseinheiten nachtragen !  

@ Syke Barrien Fahrer 

Wer von Euch ist denn nun an welchem Tag dort ? Ich kann meine Zusage für Samstag zwar erst morgen ab 11:00 Uhr geben, aber sollte ich am Samstag nicht fahren werde auf jeden Fall am Sonntag in der Hobbyklasse starten! Also wer von Euch fährt mit ( Habe : Wantedman, Dino, Juk und mich ) und wer kommt zum zuschauen ?

Gruß Christian


----------



## MrSmokeyMan (1. Dezember 2005)

Auch wenn ihr nicht damit gerechnet habt, ich lebe immernoch  
Hatte grad eine leider immer noch anhaltende Klausuren-Referate-Stress^2-Phase :kotz:
Mir war schon zu Ohren gekommen, dass es hiesig Zuwachs gibt. Hab mir die letzten Beiträge ehrlich gesagt nicht so genau angeschaut, also begrüß ich mal die, die mir aufgefallen sind: willkommen Timberline, Harrypotter und Baluweb
Ich werd auf jeden Fall am WE mein Enduro ins Gelände treiben, vielleicht bin ich auch am So in Barrien dabei ... jetzt muss ich aber schnell zur Arbeit ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (1. Dezember 2005)

moin,
zum Eintragen für den WP hab ich noch nix, also muss ich noch fahren  .
Uns sicher auch nach Barrien, aber wann ,das kann ich auch noch nicht sagen. Ich hab morgen frei, das gibt eventuell km (und points).

gruß ralf


----------



## juk (1. Dezember 2005)

Hab gerade, beim kläglichen Versuch mit dem RR etwas Tempo zu bolzen, ein paar wenige Punkte auf'm Deich gemacht. Habe selten so gelitten. Ich hoffe, es liegt an der durchzechten Nacht.   Meine Form wird doch wohl nicht so schnell den Bach runter gehen, oder?

Zählt einarmiges Reißen eigentlich als alternative Sportart. Dann könnte ich nochwas nachtragen.   

Ich hoffe man sieht sich in Barrien. Das liegt aber auch an Answerproducts und meinem Händler.

Bis dahin, 
Jürgen


----------



## wanted man (1. Dezember 2005)

kiko schrieb:
			
		

> bei 100% zusage mach ich frei, sonnst stoss ich bei euch dazu, wenn was geplant is.
> s.



hi kiko, sorry für die späte antwort. ich fahr samstag auf jeden fall zum rennen. wenn du willst und es jetzt nicht zu spät ist können wir uns um 12:00 am weserwehr treffen und rüberradeln. ich werde allerdings hinterher (wahrscheinlich) von meiner sippe mit dem auto abgeholt. meine gören wollen ihren vadder auch mal richtig am anschlag sehen.
till
edit: ich dreh morgen früh eine runde richtung syke. abfahrt so gegen 9:30. will noch jemand mit?


----------



## kiko (1. Dezember 2005)

shit!!! nu bin ich verkauft.
s.


----------



## ralfathome (1. Dezember 2005)

wanted man schrieb:
			
		

> edit: ich dreh morgen früh eine runde richtung syke. abfahrt so gegen 9:30. will noch jemand mit?



Ja. Weserwehr?
ralf


----------



## wanted man (1. Dezember 2005)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> @ Bremer"Winterpokalfahrer"
> Was ist denn los bei ? So schlecht ist das Wetter doch im Moment nicht ?
> Ich hoffe ihr müßt nur eure Trainingseinheiten nachtragen !


nee, so schlecht ist das wetter wirklich nicht. aber die vorweihnachtszeit ist einfach gespickt mit tausend anderen verpflichtungen. 
aber mal sehen, vielleicht kommen wir rentner ja am wochenende wieder an euch racer ran, zumal der eine fluffi aus eurem team seinen hintern ja so gar nicht auf den sattel kriegt.



			
				ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> Ja. Weserwehr?
> ralf



wie wärs mit 9:45 auf dem wehr?


----------



## maxihb (1. Dezember 2005)

Ich hab mir zwei Regenerationstage genehmigt... wenn ich morgen früh den A.... aus dem Bett kriege leg ich schnell noch n Stündchen Rolle hin!!!

Ansonsten hol ich mir am WE dir Punkte....

Mit zusehen in Syke siehts bei mir übrigens ziemlich schlecht aus, wie wanted man schon sagte, Vorweihnachtszeit!!!


----------



## ralfathome (1. Dezember 2005)

moin,
Freitag 9:45 Ww paßt.

Hoffentlich spielt Sa das Wetter mit:Frost, Eis?
bis morjen


----------



## DAMDAM (2. Dezember 2005)

Moin Moin 

Ich habe für die DSL Nutzer unter euch ne Seite mit ein paar coolen Bike Videos gefunden :

http://www.youtube.com/watch.php?v=XoSJ9z_HZLA&search=mountainbike

Viel Spaß beim ansehen !

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (2. Dezember 2005)

Moin Moin 

Ein zweites Mal : 

Da ich mein neues Auto nun doch nicht morgen abholen kann werde ich nun doch morgen in Barrien dabei sein und die Hobbyklasse um einen Fahrer mehr zu bereichern ! 

Also bis morgen und hoffen wir mal auf gutes Wetter !

Gruß Christian

@ Samstag/WECup Fahrer 

Wann wollen wir uns denn dort vor Ort Treffen ich wollte so um 12:30-12:45 Uhr da sein, um noch ein bißchen die Strecke abfahren zu können !


----------



## BBK (2. Dezember 2005)

shit sonntag hät richtig gut bei mir gepasst ;=( 

Fährt ne kolonne morgn mit bike hin?


----------



## juk (2. Dezember 2005)

Bei mir wird's morgen wohl nix. Meine Federgabel liegt noch auseinander genommen beim Händler. Rechne nicht wirklich mit Samstäglicher Fertigstellung. Evtl. komme ich zum zugucken.

Bis denn dann,
Jürgen


----------



## DAMDAM (2. Dezember 2005)

Mach mal habe leider kein Zweirad in deiner Größe und meine zweite Sid ist sogar für mich schon zu weich   

Gruß Christian


----------



## juk (2. Dezember 2005)

Ach, und ich hätte Dich so gerne nass gemacht.


----------



## riser (2. Dezember 2005)

Moin

Wer von den alten Hasen kann mir denn sagen wo genau morgen die Startzone sein wird. Für den Fall das ich es mir doch noch überlegen sollte zu starten.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (3. Dezember 2005)

Der Startbereich ist meines Wissens nach in Barrien am Krusenberg !

Wenn du aus Syke nach Barrien kommst mußt du an der ersten Ampel links ( ne Bank ist dort auch auf der Kreuzung) ist in Barrien glaube ich auch ausgeschildert.

Gruß Christian 

@ JUK 

... nass machen ... meinst du, wenn ich dich überrundet hätte und du da vor mir durch ne Pfütze gefahren wärst ?    ...


----------



## wanted man (3. Dezember 2005)

@bbk: ich fahr mit dem rad hin so gg. 12:30


bin weg!


----------



## juk (3. Dezember 2005)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> @ JUK
> ... nass machen ... meinst du, wenn ich dich überrundet hätte und du da vor mir durch ne Pfütze gefahren wärst ?    ...



Ich zeig Dir auf den ersten Marathons 2006 wie ich das meine.  

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## maxihb (3. Dezember 2005)

Allen Rennern für heute viel Erfolg.... ich muß jetzt gleich los zum Kaffee trinken und kann leider net zuschauen...

@Bremer Rentnergang

Langsam fahren bringt mehr Punkte *gg*


----------



## OxKing (3. Dezember 2005)

So, hab das Heute Gott sei Dank doch noch geschafft zuzuschauen und Beweisfotos zu schiessen:































































Die Veranstalltung sah ein wenig improvisiert aus.
So mit Siegertreppchen gleich neben der Rennstrecke. (Oder man kann sagen fast drauf. *g*)
Aber der Kuchen da war lecker!


----------



## DAMDAM (3. Dezember 2005)

@ Oxking 

Danke für die super Fotos und ich hoffe das du vielleicht in Altenau (35Km) oder in Hochsolling (25Km) auch mal dabei bist und anfängst mal einen Marathon zu fahren !

@ Racer

Erstmal Respeckt an Dino, den ich nach 3 Runden aus den Augen verloren habe ! *Der Dino war ganz schnell* 

Schön das so viele Bremer den Weg an die Rennstrecke gefunden haben ! Hoffentlich wird die Beteiligung in der Saison auch so gut sein !

Laßt uns doch alle mal Ende Februar Essen gehen und die Termine für die Saison besprechen ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## dinosaur (3. Dezember 2005)

Ja- an der Steigung mußte man ganz schön beissen 
Schöne Fotos - Danke  
dino  

 pser Kuchen war tatsächlich total lecker und die richtige Belohnung nach dem Rennen


----------



## ralfathome (3. Dezember 2005)

moin,
super, was die Racer geleistet haben  
@Oxking: wenn ich geahnt hätte, das du 15m weiter zuguckst  

gruß ralf


----------



## BBK (3. Dezember 2005)

und wie sieht die platzierung aus?


----------



## DAMDAM (3. Dezember 2005)

@BBk 

Keine Ahnung aber es war nicht die Welt, hoffentlich noch in der ersten Hälfte !

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riser (3. Dezember 2005)

N' Abend!

Zum Rennen: Meine Divise - Hauptsache nicht Letzter.

Wenn ein Rennen so dicht vor der eigenen Haustür (ca. 4km) stattfindet, dann muss man da schon mitfahren.

Kaffee und Kuchen waren wirklich lecker, aber ich habe mich zu Hause auch nochmal mit nem lecker Stück Christ-Stollen belohnt.


Und beim Thema Essen:  Renntermine bei einem Essen besprechen klingt gut und vielleicht schafft man dann auch das Thema gemeinschaftliches Trikot ein bissl weiter.

In diesem Sinne,

c u at the next time!

Gruß 

Dirk


----------



## baluweb (4. Dezember 2005)

maxihb
Touraufruf!!!

So den 04.12. (2. Advent...) Truppenübungsplatz Garlstedt. 
2 bis 2 schrieb:


> Hi Maxi,
> 
> ich werde heute mitfahren und ab 14:50 Uhr den Parkplatz suchen...
> 
> ...


----------



## maxihb (4. Dezember 2005)

@ Baluweb...

den zu finden ist ganz easy.... sonst guckst du einfach, wo grade ein MTB zusammengebaut wird *gg* Das bin dann wahrscheinlich zu 99,9 % ich.... Schwarzes 3er BMW Cabrio mit CUX Nummernschild... ich werde dann entsprechend etwas früher dort sein... Dann bis gleich *puh, was bin ich froh, dass ich mich nicht alleine motivieren muß*

Greetz 

Maxi


----------



## dinosaur (4. Dezember 2005)

Ergebnisse von gestern sind online unter www.rsed.de  
Platz 15 von 30 Startern ist in Ordnung - viel wichtiger ist sowieso der Spass dabei  
Ciao
dino


----------



## DAMDAM (4. Dezember 2005)

Naja 20 von 30, dafür bin ich aber nicht überholt wurden sondern habe pro Runde 3-4 Plätze gut gemacht ! Ich bin damit eigentlich im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr und mit der Startposition zufrieden ! Wie Dino schon gesagt hat hauptsache der Spaß kam nicht zu kurz und ich bin auch nicht wie letztes Jahr überrundet worden ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfathome (4. Dezember 2005)

moin,
das mitsteppende Schutzblech sitzt wieder, Montag vormittag geht es auf Testtour, mag jemand mit?

gruß ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (4. Dezember 2005)

Wo soll es denn hin gehen am Montag und wann sollte es denn los gehen ? Habe Montags immer frei und deshalb schon Lust ne kleine Tour zu fahren !

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (4. Dezember 2005)

Tourbericht Garlstedt:

Wir (Baluweb und ich) ham uns heute so richtig nach allen Regeln der Kunst eingeschlammt... 1:30 h hatte ich nach dem Ausfahren auf der Uhr... 
Nächsten Samstag haben wir eine Wiederholung beschlossen (evtl. Autobahntrail Eggestedt o.ä.)... wer mitkommen möchte ist herzlich eingeladen!!!

@ ralfathome 

leider kann ich Vormittags nicht, dann werd ich gegen 13:00 meine Hausrunde ziehen...  

Greetz 

Maxi


----------



## ralfathome (4. Dezember 2005)

hallo,
@DAMDAM -die Startzeit sollte schon so gegen 9:00 sein, und befestigte Wege sind auch i.O., ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einem Wald-Wiesen-Weg vom Öllager nach Posthausen-das ist aber nur eine Option! Wo würdest Du fahren wollen?

@Maxi - wenn die Schlammschlacht mal im Hellen stattfindet, bin ich vielleicht dabei.

Bis demnext ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (4. Dezember 2005)

@ ralfathome

also unsere Schlammschlacht war im hellen... sind um 15:00 gestartet und so gegen kurz vor 17:00 hab ich wieder im Auto gesessen (da wars dann grade dunkel geworden)... auf den Matschwegen würde ich im dunkeln auch net fahren!!!

Hab grade mein Bike geputzt... das sah aus wie 5 Jahre nicht gewaschen!!!

Wir konnen ja Sa gerne so um 11 Uhr loslegen... dann kommen die Bremer auch noch im hellen nach Hause...


----------



## DAMDAM (4. Dezember 2005)

@ Ralf 

Werde dann morgen wohl eher um 10:30 Uhr den Abtrail unter die Räder nehmen, wenn du Lust hast du gerne mitkommen! Hatte geplant nicht länger als 2 Stunden unterwegs zu sein   ! 

Gruß Christian

@Maxihb 

Melde mich erstmal an ! Würde aber am Haw oder in Oslepshausen am Bahnhof starten! ( Vorausgesetzt es ist gibt keinen Schnee)


----------



## maxihb (4. Dezember 2005)

@ Damdam

alternativer Treffpunkt könnte Ihlpol sein (da wo wir uns letztes mal bei der Garlstedtrunde getroffen haben)...


----------



## ralfathome (4. Dezember 2005)

hallo,
10:30 ist mir zu spät und 2 h zu wenig  , die freundlichen temperaturen muß man nutzen...ich werde dann richtung achim düsen.
 es wird wieder kälter und das ist auch ein grund, warum es für eine zusage (same procedure as ever) für samstag zu früh ist. aber die startzeit ist schon super.
gruß ralf


----------



## kiko (5. Dezember 2005)

es stellt sich die frage, wat nu besser is.
kalt und trocken oder warm und nass.
wie wars denn bei der schönen montagstour?
s.


----------



## ralfathome (5. Dezember 2005)

moin kiko,
8 Grad sind angenehm, und nass war es nur von unten, zeitweise kam ja auch die Sonne durch. In Bollen hatte eine Jagdgesellschaft kein Interesse, mich zu erlegen  , vom Öllager bin ich schnell weiter Richtung Posthausen und habe diverse Feldwege angetestet, um letztendlich doch übern Acker zu müssen. Von Dodi nach Hellwege auf dem Radweg, und im Wald zwischen Fährhof und Everinghausen einige Runden auf dem Trail und den schmalen Waldwegen. Über Ottersberg und Oyten gegen den Wind gen Heimat. Das sind nicht mal hundert Km in 287 min. Wat willste nu noch wissen?

Gruß ralf  athome


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wanted man (5. Dezember 2005)

BBK schrieb:
			
		

> und wie sieht die platzierung aus?


weiss der geier warum ich nicht gewertet bin ....  

@ox: danke für die bilder! sorry, dass ich nach dem rennen so kurz angebunden war ... mehr ging da grad nicht.


----------



## ralfathome (5. Dezember 2005)

hi till,
24.?, wenn ich das richtig interpretiere?

Bei der Kassette hast Du wohl recht, da kann wohl etwas fehlen  
Gruß ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (5. Dezember 2005)

@Till

Das kann eigentlich nur daran liegen, das der erste dich überrundet hat oder du nicht unter den ersten 20 warst ! Aber ich denke wir haben anhand unserer Startpositionen schon die meisten Plätze veroren !

Gruß Christian


----------



## wanted man (6. Dezember 2005)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> @Till
> Das kann eigentlich nur daran liegen, das der erste dich überrundet hat oder du nicht unter den ersten 20 warst ! Aber ich denke wir haben anhand unserer Startpositionen schon die meisten Plätze veroren !



ob ich überrundet wurde weiss ich gar nicht genau.
jaja, die startposition: die 15 leute vor mir sind auf der ersten runde derart durch den singletrail gekrochen, boar! Nichtsdestotrotz hab ich mal wieder gemerkt, daß 45 minuten vollgas geben nicht meine sache ist. Der ausdauerbereich liegt mir doch deutlich mehr.  

@ralf: wo hast du denn 24. gesehen? wenn du weißt welches teil deiner kassette fehlt, schau ich bei mir im keller, ich heb ne menge alten kram auf.

t.


----------



## ralfathome (6. Dezember 2005)

moin,
über den Link von Dino http://www.rsed.de/  , Veranstaltungen, Liste 6.Weser-Ems-Cup, Wettbewerbsergebnisse Hobby Männer, Seite 4. Der direkte Link funktioniert bei mir nicht,sorry.  Fotos sind in der Galerie, hab leider Damdam verpennt, tschuldigung.


----------



## wanted man (6. Dezember 2005)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> über den Link von Dino http://www.rsed.de/  , Veranstaltungen, Liste 6.Weser-Ems-Cup, Wettbewerbsergebnisse Hobby Männer, Seite 4. Der direkte Link funktioniert bei mir nicht,sorry.  Fotos sind in der Galerie, hab leider Damdam verpennt, tschuldigung.



tatsächlich! gestern stand da nur "gestartet". dann hat sich die mühe ja doch gelohnt. schade, das es keine zeiten gibt.


----------



## emb (6. Dezember 2005)

wanted man schrieb:
			
		

> tatsächlich! gestern stand da nur "gestartet". dann hat sich die mühe ja doch gelohnt. schade, das es keine zeiten gibt.



moin,
ich wollte mal fragen,ob einer den torben fechner kennt?ich habe gesehen,dass er ebenfalls beim icerace in der bobbahn von winterberg mitmacht und auch aus bremen kommt.


----------



## ralfathome (7. Dezember 2005)

hallo,
@Maxi, wenn die Heizerei am Samstag noch aktuell ist, wäre ich gern dabei, egal ob 11:00 oder 15:00  
Gruß ralf


----------



## maxihb (8. Dezember 2005)

Moin Moin...

leider hat mein Chefchen mir für morgen Abend noch nen Nachtdienst reingewürgt *kotz*. Daher wäre es mir ganz lieb wenn wir die Samstagstour zeitlich eher richtung Nachmittag verlegen... ist 14:30 ok??? 

Wo treffen wir uns???

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## ralfathome (8. Dezember 2005)

hi maxi,
14:30 ist für mich ok.
Da ich jetzt doch eh mit dem Pkw anreise, braucht mir nur jemand den Treff etwas genauer beschreiben.

Gruß ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (8. Dezember 2005)

@ damdam

Treffen wie letztes mal oder direkt am Trupenübungsplatz???

@ ralfathome

Wegbeschreibungen:

Treffpunkt Ihlpol:

BAB 27 in Fahrtrichtung BHV/CUX bis zur Anschlußstelle Ihlpol (nicht zu verwechseln mit AS Nord)
-> nach der Abfahrt links
-> unmittelbar darauf folgt eine Kreuzung (150 m), hier geradeaus (du siehst ein griechisches Lokal)
Treffpunkt vor dem Lokal.

Treffpunkt Garlstedt:


BAB 27 in Fahrtrichtung BHV/CUX bis zur Anschlußstelle Ihlpol (nicht zu verwechseln mit AS Nord)
-> nach der Abfahrt links
-> an der Kreuzung (150 m) nach links abbiegen. 
-> jetzt immer geradeaus... bitte unbedingt auf die Kilometerangaben auf den kleinen weißen Verkehrszeichen achten... bei km 36,3 kommt auf der dir entgegenkommenden Fahrbahn ein Parkplatz. Hier Ziel erreicht!

Ist die Beschreibung verständlich??? 

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## ralfathome (8. Dezember 2005)

hi maxi,
Top Wegbeschreibung, alles i.O.  
jetzt fehlen noch MITFAHRER!!!!( Und Mitfahrerinnen, natürlich; der feminine Einfluß ist hier echt zu klein!)
Gruß ralf


----------



## maxihb (8. Dezember 2005)

also soweit ich weiß hatte sich Damdam angekündigt, Baluweb wollte ebenfalls mitfahren...

aber auch für alle anderen gilt natürlich mitmischen possible... ich bin schon richtig heiß auf lustiges Schlammen... *freu* 

ich bring dann auch mal wieder ne Thermoskanne Tee mit... nicht das ihr denkt die Cuxländer sind im befreundeten OHZ nicht gastfreundlich!!!


----------



## DAMDAM (9. Dezember 2005)

ich bin noch am überlegen ob ich mir morgen wirklich 80-100 Km in der Kälte geben will oder ob ich hier ein bisschen durch die Gegend "rolle" ! Ich poste das dann morgen früh bis 10:00 Uhr ob ich definitiv mit fahre ! 

Sonst (bei leichtem Regen) werde ich denke ich um 12:00 Uhr beim HaW sein und den Abtrail fahren (laut Plan habe ich nur 120 min. Rekom) !

Gruß Christian


----------



## DAMDAM (9. Dezember 2005)

@MaxiHb

Absage für morgen ich fahre nur kurz bei mir hier ! Deine Tour ist zwar sehr schön aber für mich zuviel morgen ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## baluweb (9. Dezember 2005)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin...
> 
> leider hat mein Chefchen mir für morgen Abend noch nen Nachtdienst reingewürgt *kotz*. Daher wäre es mir ganz lieb wenn wir die Samstagstour zeitlich eher richtung Nachmittag verlegen... ist 14:30 ok???
> 
> ...



Hallo Maxi,
habe gerade die Zeitverschiebung gelesen. Tja, Job geht vor, da kann man nicht viel machen...dummerweise habe ich aufgrund der ursprünglichen Planung von Start 11 Uhr einen Trip zum Weihnachtsmarkt    zugesagt.

Können wir es noch etwas  nach vorne ziehen bzw. wann wäre die früheste Startzeit, mit der du noch gut leben könntest?

@ Ralfathome, würde ein etwas frührer Termin bei dir passen?

...und: Ist jetzt schon ein Treffpunkt festgelegt worden?

Als denne
Marc


----------



## ralfathome (9. Dezember 2005)

moin,
ein früherer Treff würde bei mir auch passen, aber nach einer Woche Nachtschicht will man (Maxi) ja auch auspennen.

Der Treffpunkt ist noch nicht fix, die beiden Wegbeschreibungen habe ich verstanden (meine ich  ), aber ansonsten kenne ich mich dort so gut wie gar nicht aus (klar, an der B6 nach Hoope, sonst nix).

gruß ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (10. Dezember 2005)

Ich kann euch nur Samstag 11:45 Uhr HaW anbieten ! Einmal ABtrail ( gute 1,5 Stunden biken in lockerem Tempo )

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (10. Dezember 2005)

Sooo... hab zumindest etwas früher Feierabend bekommen *freu*

wollen wir 12:30 sagen??? dann aber gerne Treffpunkt am Parkplatz an der B6... muß morgen früh noch eben den Hinterreifen von Rolle auf Straße unziehen und dann kanns losgehen...

ich stell mir den Wecker auf 11:00 Uhr, dass müßte genug vorlauf sein... 

@ Baluweb

wenn diese Zeit noch in Ordnung ist, können wir ja versuchen nach einer Std. wieder am Parkplatz zu sein, dann können Ralf und ich eben noch ne zweite Runde hinterher ziehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (10. Dezember 2005)

moin,
12:30 B6, mir paßt das.

Gruß ralf


----------



## baluweb (10. Dezember 2005)

12:30Uhr B6 => Perfekt!! Besten Dank. Wir sehen uns dann!
Marc


----------



## maxihb (10. Dezember 2005)

also ich bin dann auch wach... bist gleich!!!

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## ralfathome (10. Dezember 2005)

moin,
vielen Dank an Maxi und Marc, daß Ihr mich mitgenommen habt. Es war ein lustiges Waldaufräumen, da bin ich gern mal wieder dabei.

@DAMDAM Sorry, den AB-trail wollte ich nicht schon wieder fahren.
Gruß ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (10. Dezember 2005)

@Ralf

Das kann ich verstehen! Habe heute BBk den Abtrail mal gezeigt und dabei auch noch gute Rekomeinheit bekommen. Mal sehen was ich morgen mache, wenn es trocken ist fahre ich vielleicht noch zum Weyerberg ! 

@Alle 

Hat denn jemand Lust morgen noch ne Runde zu drehen !

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (10. Dezember 2005)

@ ralf

war n richtig geiles heitzen... und ich war froh, dass ich noch n Notfallgel mit in der Tasche hatte... zwischendurch war ja fast kompletter Leistungsabfall!!!

@ Rentnergang

nicht wundern, wenn ich bis zum 23.12. nichts im Winterpokal eintrage, ich fahre Montag auf Lehrgang und trage die Zeiten nach!!!

Bis denne,

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (10. Dezember 2005)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> Habe heute BBk den Abtrail mal gezeigt...



Wat? Den BBK gibt's wirklich?  

Ich werde morgen wohl ne Runde RR fahren. Muss ja nun auch für die Cyclassics trainieren.


----------



## ralfathome (10. Dezember 2005)

moin,
@DAMDAM, wenn es trocken ist wäre ich dabei, die üblichen Verdächtigen am bekannten Tatort, kurz nach dem Aufstehen, nehme ich mal an?
@JUK 150? Hast Du die schon mal am Stück abgesessen? Viel Spaß beim Training.  
Gruß ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (10. Dezember 2005)

@ Ralf 

11:00 Uhr;HaW , wenn es nicht regnet ?

Gruß Christian


----------



## juk (10. Dezember 2005)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> @JUK 150? Hast Du die schon mal am Stück abgesessen? Viel Spaß beim Training.



Naja, 120 waren's vor kurzem erst mit relativ schlechter Winterform. Die restlichen 30 sollten auch noch drin sein. Dann habe ich ja auch schon mehrere MTB-Marathons in den Knochen, hoffe ich!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## ralfathome (10. Dezember 2005)

11:00, HaW, es wird schon nicht regnen!

Wird schon gutgehen bei den ciclyx.

Bis denne


----------



## DAMDAM (10. Dezember 2005)

ich werde morgen dann nochmal posten , ob ich fahre oder nicht ! Hoffen wir mal, dass es trocken bleibt !


----------



## BBK (10. Dezember 2005)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Wat? Den BBK gibt's wirklich?
> 
> Ich werde morgen wohl ne Runde RR fahren. Muss ja nun auch für die Cyclassics trainieren.


Kommt vor  
Allerdings hab ich gemerkt das meine ausrüstung fürn popo ist bzw mein bike und das mir die kondition fehlt aufn deich ging mir die puste aus. Bislang bin ich immer nur Deich gefahren ohne Offroad Tour war aber sher schöne danke DamDam für die einführung


----------



## ralfathome (11. Dezember 2005)

moin moin,
ich mach mich mal auf den Weg und laß mich überraschen wer noch am Treff erscheint.
gruß ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (11. Dezember 2005)

Einer war da um 11:00 Uhr   . Wir haben ne schöne lockere Runde zum Weyerberg und zurück hingelegt   und es hat trotz Regen Spaß gemacht !

Ich rolle morgen noch 90 min auf dem Deich aus ( Tempo ganz langsam !) also wenn jemand von euch Zeit hat so um 11:00 Uhr postet hier bis 10:30 Uhr ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## juk (12. Dezember 2005)

Männer,

ich könnte mir vorstellen morgen abend nen kleinen Niteride zu starten. 18:30, HaW. Jemand dabei?

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (13. Dezember 2005)

Moin

@Juk 

Sorry aber Nightrides klappen bei mir nicht, da ich nicht die ausreichende Beleuchtung besitze   .

@Alle

Wie sieht es aus mit einer kleinen Tour am Mittwoch Vormittag ?
Ich werde morgen hoffentlich um 11:00 Uhr den Abtrail fahren (Tempo: Mittel;ich möchte gerne nee Ga1-2 mit Intervallen fahren   )

Gruß Christian


----------



## juk (13. Dezember 2005)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> @Juk
> Sorry aber Nightrides klappen bei mir nicht, da ich nicht die ausreichende Beleuchtung besitze   .



Naja, so hast Du mich wenigstens nicht gebremst.  
Hätt schon Lust auf ne Tour morgen vormittag. Aber irgendwas war da noch... Was kann das nur sein? Ach ja. Der Beruf. Hmpf.


----------



## dinosaur (14. Dezember 2005)

@ juk bezüglich Nightride: Lust hätte ich schon      , Licht auch    (lechz: will mal meine neue 20W IRC testen) aber heute passte es einfach nicht und die nächsten Tage - eigentlich sogar bis Weihnachten- sieht es auch schlecht aus    - ausser am Sonntag -denn da ist WEC-Rennen-juhuuuu  


Ciao
dino


----------



## ralfathome (14. Dezember 2005)

moin,
Freitag geht es auf eine kleine Nachmittagstour, so etwa gegen 13:00 für 2 bis 2;5 Stunden, vorzugsweise eine Route mit nicht zu viel Dreck. Mag jemand mit?

Und gleich dazu: Sonntag möchte ich mich noch mal auf einer Langstrecke austoben: Warwer Sand, Cluvenhagen, Oeverring, Eggestedt o.ä.. Die Optionen sind mitfahren oder dort treffen.  
ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (14. Dezember 2005)

Moin Moin 

@Winterpokal "Bremerrentnergang"

Was ist denn los ?:
29 Pälzer Ausles 822 
30 DDDS-Biker 812 
*31 IBC DIMB Racing Team 24h 803* 
32 Velosophen.de 785 
33 ueberheblichewichser 782 
34 Team Tomburg 775 
35 Königstuhlbikers 775 
36 Dirtjumper Cologne 773 
37 IBC DIMB Racing Team Südwest 760 
38 MB-Forum 1 748 
39 Die Autoblender 735 
40 TruH Eisbären Team 3 732 
41 SportsInTeam 720 
42 5 Kings 716 
43 InterkantonNationalesBikeTeam 708 
44 WBTS All Stars 705 
45 Brotworscht 703 
*46 Bremer Rentnergang 696 * 
47 BOKKS 678 

 

@Ralf

Zu der Tour am Wochenende kann ich nur sagen :

Bin Dabei !   100 Km ich komme 

Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfathome (14. Dezember 2005)

nochmal moin,
och, der blöde WP ist mir schnuppe, ich trage meine Zeiten ein und gut.

Im Fred hab ich mal Weihnachten/Silvester 2004/05   angeschaut, 
auweia!?. Fahr ich halt auf Ex(a).

100, ist mal 'ne Ansage!  Option 3: Irgendwo unterwegs dazukommen. Option 4: zu Hause bleiben. mehr is nu nich mehr.

Sieht schön aus, Bremer Rentnergang in magenta, woher kommt mir die Farbe nur so bekannt vor?
Gruß ralf


----------



## wanted man (15. Dezember 2005)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn los ?:



ich würde eher fragen, warum es so lange gedauert hat, bis dein junges engagiertes racing team diesen abstand erreichen konnte?   

ich bin grad ausgezählt. mein stunt beim weser-ems-cup hatte leider eine leichte gehirnerschütterung zur folge. dabei war der sturz selbst gar nicht so schlimm ...


----------



## DAMDAM (15. Dezember 2005)

@Wanted man 

Auh Backe na dann erstmal gute Besserung ! 

P.S. Wir fahren dafür aber fast nur zu 4t!

Gruß Christian


----------



## juk (15. Dezember 2005)

wanted man schrieb:
			
		

> mein stunt beim weser-ems-cup hatte leider eine leichte gehirnerschütterung zur folge. dabei war der sturz selbst gar nicht so schlimm ...



Tja, man(n) ist halt nicht mehr der jüngste.  Wer kennt das nicht!? Wie dem auch sei, Gute Besserung!

Irgendwie ist der Winterpokal für mich auch nicht die größte Motivation. Ich versuch ja so gut wie möglich meine Form über den Winter zu retten, aber im Dunkeln und unter 3° macht's irgendwie nicht so viel Spaß. Heute kommt noch der Wind dazu... Ich weiss, ich memme rum.   

Ich will Frühling, das ganze Jahr!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (15. Dezember 2005)

moin,
da schließe ich mich an, Gute Bessung Till  ,
und den Wunsch nach Ganzjahresfrühling hat JUK hoffentlich auf dem Wunschzettel dokumentiert   

Tolle Smileys, man könnte ja mal einen Post ohne Worte...?

Gruß ralf, in 90 Tagen nicht um die Welt, aber in kurzer Hose auf dem Rad


----------



## ralfathome (16. Dezember 2005)

moin,
für die WP Punkte mußte ich heute an den Seen in Oyten, Uphusen und Mahndorf etwas kämpfen, umso mehr freue ich mich jetzt auf Sonntag.

10:30, HaW?

Wer unterwegs dazukommen möchte, Bahnhof Barrien oder Etelsen, z.B., Fahrtziel ist ja noch offen.

Gruß ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (16. Dezember 2005)

Wollte schon fragen was da am Wochenende so alles laufen bzw. Fahren soll Sonntag 10:30 Uhr HaW paßt mir eigentllich ganz gut Ziel können wir ja notfalls vom Wetter abhängig machen !

Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfathome (16. Dezember 2005)

moin,
"Wetter", gutes Stichwort!  Vielleicht ein Snowride?, hoffentlich kein Iceride!
Gruß ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (17. Dezember 2005)

ich werde morgen irgendwann (mal sehen wann ich aufstehe und wie lange ich noch lerne   ) noch ne keine Runde drehen ich denke so Abtrail gegen Nachmittag, wenn jemand Lust hat kann er ja ne Zeit posten !

Gruß Christian 

Sonntag bei egal welchem Wetter !


----------



## juk (17. Dezember 2005)

Wenn ich morgen wieder fit bin, werde ich beim HaW dazu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (18. Dezember 2005)

Bis gleich


----------



## juk (18. Dezember 2005)

Ohne mich.   Die Temperaturen sind nicht kompatibel zu meiner Befindlichkeit. Viel Spaß im Schnee!


----------



## DAMDAM (18. Dezember 2005)

Sorry ich habe total verschlafen    . Solltet ihr auf mich gewartet haben tut es mir sehr sehr Leid !

Gruß 

Christian * Asche auf mein Haupt *


----------



## juk (18. Dezember 2005)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry ich habe total verschlafen    . Solltet ihr auf mich gewartet haben tut es mir sehr sehr Leid !



Ihr? Ich fürchte, Ralf stand allein am HaW. Dumm gelaufen. Ich schäme mich auch für's rummemmen.

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## ralfathome (18. Dezember 2005)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr? Ich fürchte, Ralf stand allein am HaW.



Nö, es hat sich überraschend noch jemand dazugesellt, eigentlich waren es sogar zwei.  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/207331/cat/10013


Bis denne ralf


----------



## juk (18. Dezember 2005)

Führungswechsel in der Bremer Rentnergang. Ich werfe mich vor dem führenden zu Boden.


----------



## ralfathome (18. Dezember 2005)

moin,
@JUK, wenn auf den Boden werfen WP-Punkte bringen würden...
Edit: Befindlichkeit?, Gute Besserung JUK

Till wird es hoffentlich bald besser gehen, bei dieser Gelegenheit nochmal Alles Gute und gute Besserung!

Wie sieht es denn allgemein aus mit Biken am Mi, Do oder Fr?, in der Woche zwischen Weihnachten und Sylvester? und in der ersten KW 2006? 



Gruß Ralf


----------



## juk (18. Dezember 2005)

Ich plane für die kommende Woche einige Nightrides. So frühestens ab 18:30, HaW. Wer Interesse hat, kann ja mal Bescheid geben. Ansonsten fahr ich alleine los. 
Temperaturen über 3° sind voraus gesagt, und ich hoffe es kommt auch so. Regen ist mir egal.


----------



## BBK (18. Dezember 2005)

Tja was soll ich sagen war sehr lustig gestern, bin paar runden um den achterdieksee gebrettert und ordentlich ausgetobt. 
Aber mein erster sturz auf der straße zum glück stand ich und zog mein rad noch aufn radweg, bevor mich das auto hinter mir fast überrollt hätte  

Das ergebniss sieht man übrigens unten ich glaub morgn muss ich erstmal ne stunde das rad putzen


----------



## dinosaur (18. Dezember 2005)

Leider hat es bei mir heute nicht mit der Teilnahme am WEC-Rennen in Osnabrück geklappt     - da hab ich mir gedacht, klink ich mich doch mal um 10:30 beim HaW mit ein- und hätte fast alleine fahren müssen wenn nicht der unentwegte Vielfahrer Ralf dort schon gestanden hätte   und versuchte die Schneeflocken zu verscheuchen; haben uns dann beim Warten noch 10 Minuten kalte Füße geholt und sind dann los: Unigelände, AB-Trail    -beim Tierheim mußten wir erstmal unsere Antriebsstränge wieder gangbar machen, waren völlig mit Schneematsch zugesetzt- dann weiter zum Waller Feldmarksee und , eine neue Variante!!! über die "Gerold Jansen-Brücke" zurück Richtung MVA / Tierheim, dort aber vor der Autobahn an den 3 Windrädern vorbei zum Kuhgrabensee, dann weiter bis zum Jan Reinders-Weg. War ne nette kleine Tour und im Gelände durchaus anstrengend, da der Boden heute echt schwer war und das bike keinen Meter von selbst rollen wollte; außerdem ist der AB-Trail nach dem Sturm am Donnerstag/ Freitag jetzt mit vielen Ästen und Bäumen zugemüllt - vielleicht kann Damdam die ja mal beiseite Räumen, wenn er eine seiner ruhigen Runden fährt  

Ciao
dino  

ps:Bilder in der Galerie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (19. Dezember 2005)

moin,
das war eine lustige Tour am Sonntag  

@JUK Nightride geht bei mir nicht, hab ja kein Licht.
@BBK Ja, so ist das..unfreiwillig vom Rad steigen, die Klamotten eingesaut, das Bike dreckig, die Kette knarzend.....und Spaß dabei, Willkommen im Club.

Gruß ralf


----------



## wanted man (19. Dezember 2005)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> Till wird es hoffentlich bald besser gehen, bei dieser Gelegenheit nochmal Alles Gute und gute Besserung!


danke! bin wieder hergestellt und hab hab sonntag auch schon kurz auf dem rad gesessen. till


----------



## riser (20. Dezember 2005)

Moin Leudde!

@ Damdam

Das mit dem Steppenwolf-Rahmen hat geklappt. Jetzt hab ich auch ne Beschäftigung für die schlechten Tage. Ich hoffe, dass ich es bis zum Frühjahr fertig bekomme.

Schlaft gut, gute Besserung und bis zum nächsten Mal.


Dirk


----------



## ralfathome (20. Dezember 2005)

moin,
am Donnerstag fahre ich eine kleine Tour, vormittags soll es losgehen.
Wer mitfahren will schlägt einfach den Treff vor.
Gruß ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (20. Dezember 2005)

Moin Moin 

@ Riser

Cool, solltest du irgendwelche Werkzeuge oder Hilfe brauchen einfach posten  ! 

@ Ralf

Bin Donnerstag leider nicht in Bremen, aber die Woche nach Weihnachten immer wieder gerne !

Gruß Christian


----------



## riser (21. Dezember 2005)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> @ Riser
> 
> Cool, solltest du irgendwelche Werkzeuge oder Hilfe brauchen einfach posten  !
> 
> Gruß Christian




Moin!

Wer Tips oder Hinweise zu Komponenten, die für ein Race-Hardtail tauglich sind, hat, kann diese ja mal hier zum Besten geben und ich werde sie dann sammeln und auswerten. Vielleicht bringt mich das ja auf dem Weg zum flotten Race-Hardtail etwas schneller nach vorne.

Am Besten wäre natürlich gleich mit Preis und wo man das Teil beziehen kann. Bei einem nackten Rahmen in matt-schwarz ist da ja einiges möglich.

(PS: NICHT KLECKERN SONDERN KLOTZEN!!!  )


Schon mal danke und schönen Gruß!

Dirk


----------



## DAMDAM (21. Dezember 2005)

@Riser

Also ich werde ein Paar meiner Teile hier beziehen :

www.bike-discount.de 

- Verschleißset XT (Kassette + Kette) 49,90 

- REIFENset´s (hier sind eigentlich die besten Preise im Netz !!) 

(Am besten solltest du aber über 200 Euro bekommen da ich sonst die Versandkosten zu hoch finde ! )

www.cycles4U.de 

- hier sind die Federgabeln am günstigsten ( mal abgesehen von Ebayschnäppchen : nich wahr ?)

- außerdem haben die hier eine Low-Preis Garantie, d.h. sie unterbieten jeden Preis der mitbewerber !

www.Bicycles.de (BOC bei uns Bremen)

Ich glaube die werben mit den günstigsten Shimano Preisen ( Also Angebote der Konkurrenz ausdrucken und hin zu BOC spart den Versand !)

Mit welcher Art von Teilen wolltest du dein Hardtail denn aufbauen ? Kompromislos leicht oder Gut und günstig, aber trotzdem leicht oder Exklusiv( Easton, Tune etc.) ?

Für den Anfang würde ich die Reba von deinem Fully daran packen und dann einen Mix aus XT, SRAM X9 und Ritchey WCS parts daran packen. Aber das is ja nur meine Meinung. 

Viel Spaß beim aufbauen des neuen Bikes!

Gruß Christian


----------



## wanted man (21. Dezember 2005)

riser schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> Wer Tips oder Hinweise zu Komponenten, die für ein Race-Hardtail tauglich sind, hat,


hier schonmal die gabel,  vorbau, lenker und ev. sattelstütze ritchey wcs (leicht, haltbar,preis-leistung gut). schalten mit xt/xtr. bremsen mit v-brakes. und keine carbon teile oder systemlaufräder die komisch eingespeicht sind.
... aber ich bin hier wohl nicht der maßstab. till


----------



## riser (21. Dezember 2005)

Hallo nochmal!

Das ging ja schnell mit den ersten Postings.

Meine persönlichen Vorstellungen gehen in die Richtung, dass es auch mal ein etwas exclusiveres Teil sein darf. Soll heißen, es muss nicht permanent der Geldbeutel die Marschrichtung vorgeben.

Z.B. habe ich mir vorgestellt, beim Antrieb eine Mischung aus Sram's X.0 Carbon und XTR.
Bei Sattelstange und Lenker schweben mir da Leckerlis von Easton oder Ritchey WCS vor.
Was die Lager angeht, denke ich an Tune, FSA oder ähnliches.
Bremse entweder Formula oder doch ne Magura.

Aber ich werde mich auch erst durch die Kataloge und Internet-Seiten arbeiten müssen.

Ich wollte es aber schon leicht, trotzdem stabil und sicher. Und ein neues High-End muss es auch nicht werden, trotzdem hochwertig (auch wenn mich das nicht schneller macht  )

Zuerst werde ich mal nach nem Steuersatz gucken und nem Innenlager/ Kurbelgarnitur, von mir aus auch in Kombination wie bei Shimano.

@ WantedMan

Bei der Gabel kommt wieder der Oldtimer-Liebhaber/ Crosser durch, oder wie?
Nein, ich brauch doch mehr Komfort.

@ Damdam

Die Reba in meinem Fully is ne 115mm Gabel und ich wollte sie auch gern am Fully lassen.
Könnte mir aber ne 100er Reba (2006er in matt-schwarz) gut vorstellen.


Also nochmal der Aufruf an alle: Wer irgendwo ein unschlagbares Angebot sieht, darf es mir gerne mitteilen   !

Greetz!!!!!!!!

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (21. Dezember 2005)

wanted man schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber ich bin hier wohl nicht der maßstab. till



moin, das lese ich mal mit weil es mich auch interresiert, also, äähh,jo,  schreibt ruhig weiter.  Aber dabei das biken nicht vergessen, ich drehe morgen vormittag eine Runde.
Gruß ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (21. Dezember 2005)

@ Riser 

Wenn du dir mal Exklusive Parts ansehen/vergleichen willst solltest du mal hier gucken :

www.hibike.de

Unter Herstellersuche findest du die Größte Auswahl an edelparts mit bild im Internet ( nicht die billigsten aber gut aufgemachte Webseite !)

Gruß Christian 

Wie wäre es denn mit einem Steuersatz von Chris King ?


----------



## emb (22. Dezember 2005)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> @ Riser
> 
> Wenn du dir mal Exklusive Parts ansehen/vergleichen willst solltest du mal hier gucken :
> 
> ...



wenn ihr auf der suche nach guten und günstigen teilen seid meldet euch mal bei mir.kann fast alles zu guten preisen besorgen.schickt mir einfach eine nachricht dann können wir mal telefoniern.ein vergleich zu boc und so weiter wird sich lohnen.mit rechnung,garantie,etc.


----------



## BBK (22. Dezember 2005)

wenn leicht auf jedenfall die avid single digit v brakes, leicht und eine der besten vbrakes die gibts. Wenns leicht sein soll ne starrgabel wie schon angesprochen. Aber sonst hört sich das ja sehr lecker an wie siehts denn mit carbon parts aus?


----------



## Priester100 (22. Dezember 2005)

Hi.
Ich dachte daß es in Bremen und umzu nur Deichfahrer auf Hollandrädern gibt.
Ich 35 suche Gleichgesinnte die nicht immer wie ich alleine fahren wollen.
Meine Gebiete sind das Blockland und Garlstedt/Schwanewede.


----------



## wanted man (22. Dezember 2005)

riser schrieb:
			
		

> @ WantedMan
> Bei der Gabel kommt wieder der Oldtimer-Liebhaber/ Crosser durch, oder wie?
> Nein, ich brauch doch mehr Komfort.


jaja, ich hab auch lange gedacht ich bräuchte eine federgabel.   
ich hab sie noch erlebt, die guten alten zeiten   als es nur starrgabeln gab.
so 1990 hab ich mir auch eine rockshox 1 an meinen stumpjumper gebaut. das war schon erstaunlich, das man die schotterpisten im harz runterheizen konnte und man vorne in den anker gehen konnte ohne das gleich das vorderrad wegschmierte. danach hatte ich dann noch eine rs mag 21, ein rs quadra (die silberne, mit stahlfedertuning - ohne dämpfung (!!!) steht hier neben mir im büro.), eine amp, eine judy downhill und danach noch marzocchi z1 bis 3 und dann hab ich eine entziehungskur gemacht .... 
.. mittlerweile bin ich froh, das ich ein teil weniger am rad habe über das ich mir gedanken machen muss.

zurück zum thema: bzgl. steuersatz - chris king ohne zweifel das beste. hatte auch ein exemplar das diverse räder überlebt hat. 
gute erfahrungen hab ich auch mit dem fsa orbit xl.
@ ralf: rad fahren ist grad schlecht wg. weihnachtsterror mit arbeitszeitverdoppelung. aber bald ist urlaub.
@ priester: willkommen im club. etwas seelsorge können wir hier gut gebrauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wanted man (22. Dezember 2005)

sollten wir für den 2. weihnachtstag vielleicht eine grosse gemeinsame (verdauungs-)ausfahrt ansetzen, oder seit ihr schon alle verplant?


----------



## baluweb (22. Dezember 2005)

Priester100 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi.
> Ich dachte daß es in Bremen und umzu nur Deichfahrer auf Hollandrädern gibt.
> Ich 35 suche Gleichgesinnte die nicht immer wie ich alleine fahren wollen.
> Meine Gebiete sind das Blockland und Garlstedt/Schwanewede.



Hallo und herzlich Willkommen,

ich bin auch noch recht frisch im Forum und habe bislang 2 Touren mitgemacht. Die Kollegen hier sind bzgl. Fitness mindestens ein Level über mir, trotzdem waren die Ausritte eine Mordsgaudi...und ich arbeite daran, langsam aufzuschließen!

Ich komme aus O'Beck-City und bin somit in ähnlichen Revieren unterwegs. Dann wird man sich wohl bald mal kennen lernen!

@ Ralf: Ich habe deine Tourankündigung für heute mit Interesse gelesen. Leider hatte ich bis eben die Handwerker im Hause. Da ich weder wusste, wann und wie lange die Jungs da sein werden, konnte ich schlecht zusagen. So werde ich gleich bei dem genialen Wetter wohl noch einmal übder den Wümmedeich fahren...

@ Alle: Ich wünsche allen ein frohes Fest und viele nette Parts unter'm Tannenbaum!!

Als denne
Marc


----------



## Priester100 (22. Dezember 2005)

hi.ich hätte nicht gedacht daß es eine MTB gruppe in der umgebung gibt.
ich denke das wir nach den feiertagen mal eine kleine ausfahrt zum kennenlernen machen sollten.
wenn es den so weit ist könnt ihr mir ja eine kurze info zukommen lassen.
ich wünsche allen frohe feiertage.


----------



## ralfathome (22. Dezember 2005)

moin,
heute war Garlstedt das Ziel, über HaW, Dammsiel, Lesum, Platjenwerbe und B6, das waren schon mal 38 Asphaltkm, in Schmidts Kiefern 20 km mit Aufräumen des Trails und zurück über Lesum, Dammsiel, Kuhsiel, Lilienthal nach Oland mit kleinem Abstecher Richtung Hexenberg, ganz schön breit, die Wümme! In Schmidts Kiefern war ich heute nicht der erste Grobstoller, in der Nähe der Teiche war noch eine Spur?

@Marc: ein ander Mal klappt das  

@wanted man: Fetttagsverdauungstour? Montag? Na klar, paßt  

Gruß ralf  happyathome


----------



## MrSmokeyMan (22. Dezember 2005)

Guten Tag miteinander.
Ich wollte mal wieder anmerken das ich noch lebe!-) Auf Grund von Schulstress  :kotz: , Weihnachtsstress :kotz: und dem eher angenehmen Stress, dass ich das hübscheste Mädchen der Welt näher kennengelernt habe   , hatte ich recht wenig Zeit hier ins Forum zu schauen und hab nur sehr sporadisch kleinere Runden gedreht. Ich gedenke morgen Mittag zwischen 12 und 1 eine kleine Tour zu starten. Irgendwie über die AB-Trails. Bei der Länge bin ich nicht fixiert.

ps: Es weihnachtet sehr, und da hab ich mir die fünf Minuten Zeit genommen mein Ava anzupassen!-)


----------



## ralfathome (22. Dezember 2005)

moin smokey,
wenn morgen früh der Einkauf zügig über die Bühne geht, bin ich dabei. HaW?

Gruß ralf


----------



## FORT_man (22. Dezember 2005)

Hallöchen,

da wollte ich mich auch noch mal melden: war in der letzten Zeit leider ziemlich wenig mit biken bei mir:
2 Erkältungen, neue Kette und Ritzelkassette und so.
Das Wetter war ja auch nicht immer so berauschend, trotzdem schaue ich hier jeden Tag herein.
Hi Priester, willkommen im Club 
Egal, erstmal schöne Weihnachten an alle, wir sehen uns die Tage

Gruß Martinez

@Juk: ich habe hier noch einen Ersatzschlauch, habe ich nicht vergessen-next time


----------



## riser (22. Dezember 2005)

Moin!
Ich habe es heute auch endlich mal wieder geschafft, nach kurzer Erkältung wieder aufs Bike zu klettern und habe heute eine kleine Runde im Umfeld der Rennstrecke von Barrien gedreht.
Dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass auch hier der Sturm ganz schön gewütet hat und jede Menge Geäst auf den Wegen gelegen hat.
Ich habe aber auch festgestellt, dass das Revier hier ergiebiger an tollen Trails ist, als ich dachte (@ Ralf: habe heute eine Tour mit wenig Asphaltanteile gefunden, aber ist trotzdem noch zu toppen). Es müsste aber noch die ein oder andere Aufräumarbeit getätigt werden.
Auf jeden Fall war ich sehr begeistert und werde hier wohl mal wieder öfter unterwegs sein müssen.  

@ Wanted Man

Ich habe hier auch augenscheinliche Crosser-Spuren gefunden. Hast du deinen Drahtesel hier auch durch den Schlamm getrieben?


Bezüglich Steuersatz:
ChrisKing ist natürlich sehr edel aber das lassen die sich auch mehr als gut bezahlen. Wenn so ein Steuersatz mal für Gunst zu haben sein sollte, würde ich da wohl auch zuschlagen, ansonsten tue ich mich schwer. Trotzdem bin ich auch für Alternativen offen. 
Kann mir eigentlich einer den Sinn oder Unsinn der unterschiedlichen Steuersatz-Arten erklären; also normaler Ahead-Steuersatz, Semi-Integrierter Steuersatz oder Voll-Integrierter Steuersatz?


Gruß!   

Dirk

PS: Diese Jahreszeit ist so herrlich schlammig!!!!!!


----------



## juk (23. Dezember 2005)

Tag zusamm!



			
				FORT_man schrieb:
			
		

> @Juk: ich habe hier noch einen Ersatzschlauch, habe ich nicht vergessen-next time



Könnt ich grad gut gebrauchen. Mein Bike stand gestern abend (vermutlich jetzt auch noch) schon wieder platt im Keller. Dabei war die letzte Tour fast nur Asphalt.   Irgendwas mach ich falsch.  Werde erstmal ein paar alte Schläuche flicken.

Wenn ich Montag wieder in HB bin, schließe ich mich der Weihnachtstour an.

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Stiffmasterfive (23. Dezember 2005)

riser schrieb:
			
		

> [Bezüglich Steuersatz:
> ChrisKing ist natürlich sehr edel aber das lassen die sich auch mehr als gut bezahlen. Wenn so ein Steuersatz mal für Gunst zu haben sein sollte, würde ich da wohl auch zuschlagen, ansonsten tue ich mich schwer. Trotzdem bin ich auch für Alternativen offen.
> Kann mir eigentlich einer den Sinn oder Unsinn der unterschiedlichen Steuersatz-Arten erklären; also normaler Ahead-Steuersatz, Semi-Integrierter Steuersatz oder Voll-Integrierter Steuersatz?



Hallo Dirk, schau Dir mal das an: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=187197&highlight=Steuersatz

Ich komme auch aus Weyhe und würde gerne mal die ein oder andere Tour machen,wen du Lust hast? Jetzt fahr ich erstmal in Urlaub, bis 01.01.06! Aber danach habe ich noch bis zum 9ten frei! Dann soll das Ritzel mal wieder gequält werden! Wenn du Lust und Zeit hast, würde ich mich freuen!

Und wenn du Werkzeug und Hilfe brauchst kann ich dir bestimmt auch weiter helfen!

Gruss Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wanted man (23. Dezember 2005)

riser schrieb:
			
		

> @ Wanted Man
> Ich habe hier auch augenscheinliche Crosser-Spuren gefunden. Hast du deinen Drahtesel hier auch durch den Schlamm getrieben?



negativ. 
falls du aber auch bürostuhl-spuren gefunden haben solltest, waren die mit sicherheit von mir!


----------



## Stiffmasterfive (23. Dezember 2005)

wanted man schrieb:
			
		

> negativ.
> falls du aber auch bürostuhl-spuren gefunden haben solltest, waren die mit sicherheit von mir!


#
Cool, hast du dein Bürostuhl mit Shimano bestückt?


----------



## riser (23. Dezember 2005)

Moin!!

Vielen Dank, die Links haben mir meine Frage zum Thema Steuersatz recht gut beantwortet.
Ich werd mal schauen, was für eine Art Steuersatz Steppenwolf originär verbaut. Das dürfte auch helfen.

@Wanted Man

Nen ganzen Bürostuhl am Ende einer Abfahrt hab ich gefunden.   


Gruß 

Dirk


----------



## ralfathome (23. Dezember 2005)

MrSmokeyMan schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gedenke morgen Mittag zwischen 12 und 1 eine kleine Tour zu starten. Irgendwie über die AB-Trails. Bei der Länge bin ich nicht fixiert.


Also, ich nehme mal die Goldene Mitte und bin so gegen 12:30 beim HaW, ist's recht so?

Moin Dirk, was lernen wir daraus? In der Vorweihnachtszeit immer mit Helm auf'n Bürostuhl! Waldaufräumen müssen wir mal auskaspern, bin gerne dabei?
Gruß ralf


----------



## wanted man (23. Dezember 2005)

Stiffmasterfive schrieb:
			
		

> #
> Cool, hast du dein Bürostuhl mit Shimano bestückt?


komplette xtr! aber was echt der hammer ist: lenk- und sitzwinkel sind stufenlos verstellbar ebenso wie der hub des federbeines und zwar "on the fly". ich muss für die fahrwerkseinstellung also nichtmal absteigen.


			
				riser schrieb:
			
		

> Nen ganzen Bürostuhl am Ende einer Abfahrt hab ich gefunden.


... glaubst du ernsthaft, ich würde so eine geschoss im wald liegen lassen??


----------



## ralfathome (23. Dezember 2005)

"on the fly", jetzt hebt er ab, der Till

12:30 HaW, ich fahr jetzt mal los


----------



## kiko (23. Dezember 2005)

hauptsache stahlgeröhr.


----------



## riser (23. Dezember 2005)

wanted man schrieb:
			
		

> komplette xtr! aber was echt der hammer ist: lenk- und sitzwinkel sind stufenlos verstellbar ebenso wie der hub des federbeines und zwar "on the fly". ich muss für die fahrwerkseinstellung also nichtmal absteigen.
> 
> ... glaubst du ernsthaft, ich würde so eine geschoss im wald liegen lassen??




Moin!!
Dann kann das auch nicht deiner gewesen sein. Der den ich gesehen habe hatte nur Alivio-Ausstattung und war ungefedert.   

Dirk


----------



## ralfathome (23. Dezember 2005)

moin,
über Ritterhude sollte die Anfahrt nach Garlstedt doch angenehmer sein, und so habe ich heute den Stoteler Wald durchkämmt: nicht empfehlenswert.
Die Rückfahrt brachte ab Ritterhuder Heerstraße einen Mitfahrer, Michel aus dem Viertel, ex-Kurier, Inetverweigerer und fit wie ein Turnschuh. Kauft die kleinen Ritzel einzeln weil es billiger ist (ich glaube, er fährt auch nur auf denen)
Gruß ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wanted man (23. Dezember 2005)

... um noch mal auf die verdauungstour am 2. festtage zurückzukommen und eine diskussionsgrundlage zu schaffen:
was haltet ihr von 10:00 auf dem weserwehr und den a1 trail nach achim ins öllager oder richtung syke?
tempo schön weit unten, damit alle (und gerne auch alle neuen) mitkommen und der braten nicht wieder rauskommt.
meinetwegen können wir uns auch früher treffen, damit es mit dem kaffeetrinken bei schwiegermutter nicht so hektisch wird ..


----------



## ralfathome (23. Dezember 2005)

wanted man schrieb:
			
		

> was haltet ihr von 10:00 auf dem weserwehr und den a1 trail nach achim ins öllager oder richtung syke?
> tempo schön weit unten, damit alle (und gerne auch alle neuen) mitkommen und der braten nicht wieder rauskommt.



jo,genau so, und öfter mal ein Päusken     
bis denne Ralf


----------



## maxihb (23. Dezember 2005)

Moin Moin,

die Schwaben haben mich endlich des Landes verwiesen und so bin ich nun wieder at home... ich hab so richtig Böcke am 2ten Weihnachtstag n nettes Tourchen zu drehen... (14 Tage einarmiges Bierkrugstemmen muß wieder wett gemacht werden)... ich würde hierfür so den späten Vormittag ab 11 Uhr bevorzugen.... Wo und Warum mit Wem und Womit treffen wir uns???

Greetz 

Maxi


----------



## dinosaur (24. Dezember 2005)

Allen MTBikern fröhliche Weinachten!
Angesichts der Festtagsessen und dem ständigen Schokolade- und Kekse-naschen denke ich in letzter Zeit auch vermehrt über Leichtbau-Parts fürs Bike nach - oder vielleicht doch lieber mehr bewegen?   

Leider klappt es bei mir am 2ten Weihnachtstag nicht, da ich schon Mittags Termin mit der (Schwieger-) Mutter habe- ist natürlich auch schön sich mit der Familie zu treffen- aber mit dem Bikerherz     bin ich dann natürlich bei euch!
Ich denke, es ergibt sich aber schon bald wieder eine neue Möglichkeit zusammen zu biken, vielleicht sogar wieder schön im Schnee  

Frohe Festtage!
dino


----------



## ralfathome (24. Dezember 2005)

moin,
auch von mir allen Bikern hier in der community fröhliche Weihnachten und schöne Festtage.             
Gruß ralf


----------



## juk (24. Dezember 2005)

Moin zusamm!

Der 10h Termin am 2. Feiertag klingt verführerisch! Würde gerne mal wieder im  Öllager biken. Sollte ich dann wieder zurück in Bremen sein, bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei.

Ich fahr jetzt ersma zur Family ins noch flachere Emsland.

Frohes Fest und viele   wünsch ich!    
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baluweb (24. Dezember 2005)

wanted man schrieb:
			
		

> ... tempo schön weit unten, damit alle (und gerne auch alle neuen) mitkommen und der braten nicht wieder rauskommt.



Da fühle ich mich doch gleich angesprochen! Ein Herz für Spekulatius! 
Leider (oder vielleicht auch nicht leider) bin ich dann im Urlaub. 
In dem Sinne zu den obligatorischen Weihnachtsgrüßen allen auch gleich einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!!

Bis die Tage
Marc


----------



## DAMDAM (24. Dezember 2005)

Ich wünsche allen Bremer Forum´s Radlern ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2006 ! 

Bin über die Weihnachtstage nicht in Bremen und kann daher leider nicht mit auf Tour kommen am 2ten Weihnachtstag   . 

Gruß Christian


----------



## riser (24. Dezember 2005)

We Wish You A Merry Christmas , We Wish You A Merry Christmas, 


 We Wish You A Merry Christmas 

 And A Happy New Year!!!  


 

Claudia & Dirk


----------



## maxihb (24. Dezember 2005)

Auch von mir an alle Bremer Bikerinnen und Biker ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch (   NEIN, nicht mit dem Bike    )ins neue Jahr!!!

  

Auf das das Bike Team Bremen auch im nächsten Jahr gute Ergebnisse einfährt...

PS: 2ter WT 10:00 am Weserwehr... 70 % Zusage!!! Wenn ich mich soooo früh aus dem Bett  bewegen mag... 

PPS: Ich würde für die Saisonvorbesprechung 2006 den 11.Febr.06 vorschlagen... (muß morgen Dienstplan absprechen, den könnte ich frei halten)


----------



## Priester100 (24. Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wünsche allen bremer MTBker ein frohes Fest   
Bis jetzt kenne ich noch keinen von euch hoffe aber, das sich bald die Gelegenheit ergeben wird.
Vieleicht komme ich an zweiten Weihnachtstag mal zum Weserwehr kann aber wegen Knieproblemen zur zeit nicht so richtig gas geben.


----------



## BBK (25. Dezember 2005)

auch wenns spät ist wünsch ich euch ein frohes fest ;=)


----------



## riser (25. Dezember 2005)

Moin!!!

@ 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag-Fahrer

Wenn es in Richtung Syke gehen sollte, dann würde ich wohl am Sparmarkt zu euch stoßen wollen. Ich müsste dann nur noch die genaue Startzeit von euch haben.

Guten Appetit!

Dirk


----------



## wanted man (25. Dezember 2005)

riser schrieb:
			
		

> @ 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag-Fahrer
> 
> Wenn es in Richtung Syke gehen sollte, dann würde ich wohl am Sparmarkt zu euch stoßen wollen. Ich müsste dann nur noch die genaue Startzeit von euch haben.


meinetwegen gerne richtung syke! treffpunkt weserwehr ist 10:00, also 10:30-10:40 in am spar.
ich habs jetzt mal ins last minute biking eingetragen. wer mit will bitte kurz dort eintragen.
till


----------



## ralfathome (25. Dezember 2005)

wanted man schrieb:
			
		

> treffpunkt weserwehr ist 10:00, also 10:30-10:40 in am spar.


Wenn es glatt sein sollte, kann es auch 10:41 (am Spah) werden.
Gruß ralf


----------



## ralfathome (26. Dezember 2005)

moin,
auch heute war es wieder eine tolle Tour. Mit teilweise vereisten Radwegen muß ich mich aber arrangieren, da geht mir die Düse  , (und der ersehnte Schnee fällt erst jetzt  ).

Mit Till und Steffen nach Sudweyhe zum Dirk, anschließend Krusenberg und Wolfsschlucht und Heizerei im Friedeholz. Also Wege gibt es, die gibt es gar nicht  .Hofentlich hat es den anderen auch gefallen.
Foto in der Galerie
Gruß ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riser (26. Dezember 2005)

Hallöchen!

Jo, die Tour war sehr angenehm und sehr schlammig (aber Schlamm ist ja bekanntermaßen gut für die Haut   ).

Ich hab auch gleich mal die Fotos hochgeladen - siehe Galerie.

Bis zum nächsten Mal 

Dirk


----------



## Priester100 (26. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
ich kann mich mal wieder nur der Mehrheit anschließen das die Tuor wirklich toll war.  
Wegen der falschen Kleidung war es am Ende doch recht kalt aber das mitfahren war ja auch nicht gepant.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## ralfathome (26. Dezember 2005)

moin Dirk, tolle Bilder, DANKE  
auf der Tour denke ich meist nicht daran, das ich die Digi dabei habe  

Sorry, bis demnäx ma wieder


----------



## kiko (27. Dezember 2005)

die rradler kommen jetzt auch schon auf komische ideen und satteln um. geplant is morgen 11 uhr haw. tourbeschreibung gibts drüben. wär schön, wenn sich der eine oder andere einklinken könnte.
das fett kommt weg.
s.
http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=4219&page=97


----------



## ralfathome (27. Dezember 2005)

moin,
na, wenn ich da nicht zu einem wallonischen kreisel genötigt werde, womöglich noch auf dem abtrail
ma gucken

@juk fährst Du noch oder lebst Du schon?
Gruß ralf


----------



## kiko (27. Dezember 2005)

dat wird witzig mit den jungs aufn ab trail. cam pack ich ganz bestimmt ein.
gibts sicher was zu grinsen.
stimmt, wasn mit juk
kleine berichtigung 11:15 haw oder 11 hbf ausgang bürgerweide.


----------



## ralfathome (27. Dezember 2005)

nochmal hallo,
kiko, wo warst Du heute mit dem Panzer, wie sah es aus mit Eisplatten auf Asphalt?


----------



## juk (27. Dezember 2005)

Sorry Männer,

bei Temperaturen unter 3° stelle ich mich immer ein wenig mädchenhaft an. Da krieg ich immer so kalte Füße. Aber ich habe mir gerade bei Epay ein paar beheizbare Einlegesohlen ersteigert. Hoffe die taugen was, dann können mich auch die Temperaturen nicht mehr schocken.

Über die morgige Tour werde ich noch nachdenken.

Bis hoffentlich bald,
Jürgen


----------



## kiko (27. Dezember 2005)

der wartungsdienst kam mir mit der antwort dazwischen. 
@ralfatome:gestern mitn rr hab ich 2 mal fast gelegen. die eisplatten kommen manchmal sehr überraschend. mit dem panzer hab ich wenig probs. nich lenken, nich bremsen. einfach rüberrollen. geht problemlos. aber das salzstreuen geht mir aufn sack. abgesehen davon, das es in hb verboten is.
ring dich durch für morgen. is nen schöner jahresabschluss.
@juk: oder hast du da rumgefusselt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (28. Dezember 2005)

na, kommt gleich jemand?


----------



## BBK (28. Dezember 2005)

Moin moin

Ich brauch mal eure Unterstützung suche ja nach nem Bike dummerweise gibts das Bike wasi ch gern haben möchte (Radon QLT Pro) nur noch in 16" und ich frag mich ob ich das Wirklich fahren kann? 

ich habe mal diesen "Bike" BIFS Vermessung gemacht

Ergebnis:
Körperlänge: 1410 mm
Schrittlänge: 825 mm
Armlänge: 515 mm

Laut Tabelle ist bei Schrittlänge 813 mm = 450 mm Sitzrohrlänge, bei 838 = 470 mm. Hab mich also für die Mitte entschiedenen 460 mm
Steuerrohrlänge müsste 105 mm sein,
Vorbaulänge 117 mm

Die Reichweite beträgt 1100 mm (1410+515-825=1100mm)

Sitzlänge 670 mm

Vorläufige Oberrohrlänge 553 mm (670-117=553mm)

Für die Korrektur soll man bei Tour etwa 15 mm der oberrohrlänge abziehen und bei der Vorbaulänge 10 mm, also sagen wir ich zieh jeweils die hälfte ab macht:

Oberrohrlänge: 445 mm
Vorbaulänge: 102 mm

Also Theoretisch wär wohl ein 17" nahe zu Perfekt für mich(?) Leider gibt es aber nur 16 und 18 Zoll ;=) Ausser es kennt jemand für fast so einen Preis nen Hersteller der 17" hat.

Was meint ihr zu meienr Rechnung?


----------



## ralfathome (28. Dezember 2005)

moin,
hab heute mal wieder versucht, mein Icephobie zu überwinden, mit allen komischen Tricksereien die mir so geläufig sind. Hat aber nix geholfen.

Eine nette Tour war das heute wieder. Vielen Dank für Schatten und Warten und technische Beratung. 

Schneewahrscheinlichkeit 80%.... stimmt, JETZT schneit es.

124  ralfathome Bremer Rentnergang 240 mehr » 
125  NightRacer Die Autoblender 239 mehr » 
126  Roger Raffel Region Hannover Riders 239 mehr » 
127  Papiertiger Freunde der Sonne 239 mehr » 
128  Velosophen Lois Velosophen.de 239 mehr » 
129  Pungo Frankensteins Opfer 237 mehr » 
130  wadenripper Bergwerk Union Ü40 237 mehr » 
131  DAMDAM IBC DIMB Racing Team 24h 236 mehr » 

Hoppla

Viele Grüße auch nach "Drüben" ralf


----------



## kiko (28. Dezember 2005)

manches erledigt sich von selbst. manchmal kann man nachhelfen und einige sachen bekommt man nie hin.
bilder kannste drüben runterladen.
s.


----------



## ralfathome (28. Dezember 2005)

moin,
ich kann nicht anders, ich möchte schon wieder fahren: der Boden ist so schön gefroren, da kann man auch mal den Sand unter die Räder nehmen. Freitag geht es nach Everinghausen, vom HaW ca. 75 km, für Pkw-Anreise auch ab Raststätte Grdbgsee oder Ottersberg, da gibt es auch einen Bhf.

Mag jemand mit, oder gibt es bessere Vorschläge?

Gruß ralf


----------



## kiko (28. Dezember 2005)

und das möchtest du dir mit deinen 2-4 gängen zumuten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (28. Dezember 2005)

@ Ralf 

Wo hast du denn immer so komische Winterpokalergebnisse her ? Ich habe schon seid gestern 263 Punkte  ! Gut ich war ein bißchen faul mit biken, aber nur draußen ! 

@ All

Bin ab 01.01.06 wahrscheinlich wieder in Bremen und hätte Lust auf einen Neujahrs Ride bei egal welchem Wetter (auch Schnee rides sind lustig ) 

Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfathome (29. Dezember 2005)

moin,
die restlichen Gänge sind aufgetaut, ich mach mal das, was Andi mir geraten hat. So übel war es übrigens nicht mit double, triple und quattro speed: weniger schalten mehr treten.

WP, och, da gibt es Geamtrankink "Biken" 

Neujahrstour würde ich auch fahren, so am Nachmittag?

Gruß ralf


----------



## riser (30. Dezember 2005)

Hallöchen!

Claudia und ich haben heute mal die Leidenschafften von Ralf und Juk und einen Snow-Ride bei Dunkelheit unternommen. Ich muss sagen, dass erhöht doch schon die Spannung wenn man nicht so wirklich sieht wo man hinfährt und im Wald kann ja das ein oder andere Hinderniss bekanntermaßen auch mal spontan auftreten.
War aber trotzdem ein mords Spaß.

Wenn es mir Sonntag nicht allzu schlecht geht und ihr nicht zu früh los wollt, könnte ich mich auch für einen Neujahrsausritt begeistern. Eine schöne Tour im Umland wäre schön.

Schlaf gut

Dirk


----------



## ralfathome (30. Dezember 2005)

moin, dritter Versuch
so ein night-snow-ride macht bestimmt Spass, Augen zu und durch.
@JUK  Gute Genesung
Gruß ralf


----------



## juk (30. Dezember 2005)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> moin, dritter Versuch
> so ein night-snow-ride macht bestimmt Spass, Augen zu und durch.
> @JUK  Gute Genesung
> Gruß ralf



Ha, da liest noch einer in der Paralellwelt. Wann willste denn rollen?

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## dinosaur (31. Dezember 2005)

@ BBK: Hat ja noch keiner auf deine Frage reagiert; das soll natürlich nicht sein!
Vorweg: solche speziellen Fragen stellt man am Besten z.B. in der Rubrik "Tech talk > Kaufberatung" ; da gucken einfach mehr Leute rein die sich dafür interessieren oder selbst gerade solche Pläne haben.

Welche Rahmengrösse nun für dich die richtige ist, kann je nach Model eigentlich nur mit Probefahrt entschieden werden; den Unterschied zwischen 16' und 18' Rahmen sollte man bei Körpergröße 170-175cm aber mit Einstellung der Sattelposition und Vorbaulänge / Lenkerform kompensieren könne, wenn es sich um eine klassische Rahmengeometrie handelt, also kein Rahmen mit extrem abfallenden Oberrohr und keine ausgeprägte "Racegeometrie" mit sehr langem Oberrohr. 
Wenns zeitlich noch nicht so sehr pressiert kannste dir ja einfach mal 'nen Zollstock einpacken und dann bei Stadler oder BOC verschiedene Rahmengrößen probesitzen /-fahren (und dann halt Oberrohr und Vorbaulänge nachmessen)
Ciao
dino


----------



## ralfathome (31. Dezember 2005)

moin,
@ JUK , also beim LMB gibt es für 13:00 schon Mitfahrer, früher nicht.
Deshalb würde ich auch 13:00 vorschlagen.

Und nun noch, same procedure, 

  KOMMT GUT REIN    
Gruß ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (2. Januar 2006)

Wünsche allen Bremern ein frohes Neues Jahr ! 

Ich bin jetzt wieder in Bremen und werde diese Woche noch ein paar Touren fahren ( Ferien  ) Aber dann geht das Lernen für die Klausuren auch in seine intensive Phase und ich bin dann wahrscheinlich erst ab dem 25 Feb wieder ansprechbar  ! (Nur so gegen 3:30 Uhr hier im Forum ) 

Freue mich auf Touren am Wochenende ! Hoffentlich lere ich auch ein paar von den neueren Gesichtern hier im Forum kennen ! 

Gruß Christian 

P.S. Wann wollen wir uns denn mal wegen der Trikots und der Saisonplanung treffen ?


----------



## Priester100 (3. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
Ich hoffe das alle gut in das neue Jahr gekommen sind 
Eine Tour am Wochenende z.B. nach Syke wäre doch nicht schlecht,aber vielleicht hat jemand auch eine andere Idee.


Gruß Steffen


----------



## juk (3. Januar 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Wann wollen wir uns denn mal wegen der Trikots und der Saisonplanung treffen ?



Hatte Maxi nicht mal den 11.2. vorgeschlagen?

Gruß,
Jürgen (immer noch in der Winterpause  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wanted man (3. Januar 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> (immer noch in der Winterpause  )



das verträgt sich aber nicht mit winterpokal!


----------



## juk (3. Januar 2006)

wanted man schrieb:
			
		

> das verträgt sich aber nicht mit winterpokal!



Ich schäme mich auch.


----------



## baluweb (3. Januar 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> Wünsche allen Bremern ein frohes Neues Jahr !
> 
> Ich bin jetzt wieder in Bremen und werde diese Woche noch ein paar Touren fahren ( Ferien  )



Hi Damdam,

auch ich bin gerade wieder zurück in der Heimat und habe diese Woche noch frei. Wenn du (und/oder natürlich alle anderen) Interesse an einer/mehreren gemäßigten (mein Konditions-Akku geht schnell auf Notbetrieb) Tour(en) hast, dann bin ich dabei - gerne auch schon Morgen. Meine Kenntnis interessanter Touren ist allerdings recht begrenzt (Garlstedt etc.), deshalb würde ich mich über Tourvorschläge freuen.

Bis denne
Marc


----------



## ralfathome (3. Januar 2006)

moin,
@Steffen, Sa oder So Richtung Syke, das hört sich gut an, da würde ich auch gerne mit.

@Marc, in Garlstedt habe ich auf dem Trail kurz vor Weihnachten noch ein bischen aufgeräumt, das war anschließend bis/vom Erdwall komplett fahrbar. Diese Woche hab ich auch noch frei, wie weit würdest Du denn reisen wollen,per Pkw/per pedal?
Gruß ralf


----------



## Priester100 (3. Januar 2006)

Hallo Ralf,
Ich würde ja gerne jeden Tag fahren muß aber leider schon arbeiten 
aber der Sonntag wäre gut. 
Wenn keiner einen anderen Vorschlag hat wäre Syke ein gutes Ziel und vieleicht haben ja noch andere lust.


Gruß Steffen


----------



## ralfathome (3. Januar 2006)

moin Steffen,
ganz bestimmt möchten am So noch mehr fahren, aber die Kälte, das Wetter und überhaupt, ggrrrhhh.    Es sind ja auch noch ein paar Tage, bis denne


----------



## wanted man (3. Januar 2006)

bin wieder da und hab auch noch frei. donnerstag vormittag vielleicht ins öllager (ab weserwehr)? sonntag syke find ich auch gut.
vielleicht kann mal einer eine konkrete ansage (oder auch lmb-eintrag) machen?


----------



## maxihb (3. Januar 2006)

@ Damdam

also ich hatte mir in meinem Dienstplan für Febr. den 11. als festen freien Tag eintragen lassen... leider hatte noch niemand auf meinen Saisonsvorplanungsvorschlagstag reagiert.... natürlick inkl. eines leckeren Essens in einem noch nicht fest stehenden Restaurant sowie des Konsums einiger isotonischer Getränke (z.B. Bier)!!!

@ all 

Vorschlag zum Saisonvorplanungstag!!!

11.02.06??? 

Greetz

Maxi (der wo dem das zu kalt ist und lieber drinnen fährt)


----------



## juk (3. Januar 2006)

Dann halten wir uns doch alle mal den 11.02. frei. Dazu etwas Pasta und Bier ist natürlich nie verkehrt!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baluweb (3. Januar 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> @Marc, in Garlstedt habe ich auf dem Trail kurz vor Weihnachten noch ein bischen aufgeräumt, das war anschließend bis/vom Erdwall komplett fahrbar. Diese Woche hab ich auch noch frei, wie weit würdest Du denn reisen wollen, per Pkw/per pedal?
> Gruß ralf



Hi Ralf, 
ich bin für alles offen!! Wir können in Garlstedt fahren, dann würde ich wieder per Bike zum Treffpunkt kommen. Wir könnten dann einen Abstecher auf die andere Seite der "alten B6" machen. Das ist dir wahrscheinlich unbekannt(?). 
Alles andere ist auch okay und würde ich per Auto anreisen (damit ich mich nicht schon vorschädige; sonst hätte ich keine Chance mit dir mitzuhalten) und wäre auch im Umkreis von Bremen kein Problem. Dann bräuchte ich nur eine Beschreibung des Treffpunktes. 
Wann und wo wollen wir starten? Was schlägst du vor?

Marc


----------



## ralfathome (3. Januar 2006)

moin,
also dann, am Donnerstag ins Oellager, Treff Weserwehr, 10:00, das wären dann vom Ww zum Oellager und zurück  zum Ww ca. 45 km.

@ Marc zum Thema mithalten: der langsamste bestimmt das Tempo, praktisch sieht das so aus das die Heizer irgendwann anhalten und auf alle warten, ist ganz einfach. Bei der Sollingtour haben die Schnellen bestimmt 10 - 15 min am Sollingturm auf mich warten dürfen . Sind 45 km für Dich ok?

Gruß ralf


----------



## baluweb (3. Januar 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> also dann, am Donnerstag ins Oellager, Treff Weserwehr, 10:00, das wären dann vom Ww zum Oellager und zurück  zum Ww ca. 45 km.
> 
> @ Marc zum Thema mithalten: der langsamste bestimmt das Tempo, praktisch sieht das so aus das die Heizer irgendwann anhalten und auf alle warten, ist ganz einfach. Bei der Sollingtour haben die Schnellen bestimmt 10 - 15 min am Sollingturm auf mich warten dürfen . Sind 45 km für Dich ok?
> ...



Bin dabei!! Aber: Wo ist das Weserwehr?? Bitte kurze Lagebeschreibung für Unwissende...

Danke im voraus!


----------



## ralfathome (3. Januar 2006)

tja, der unwissende bin ich, weil ich Wegbeschreibungen immer so komplziert mache. Vielleicht unterstützt noch jemand mit Karte?

Das Weserwehr ist ca. 1km vom Weserstadion entfernt. Vom Weserstadion den Osterdeich (Hastedter Osterdeich heißt der genau) Richtung Osten, A1 HH, an der Erdbeerbrücke (genau Habenhauser Brückenstrasse) geradeaus, vorbei am Minigolf und nach 300m ist rechts das Wehrschloß, an der nächsten Ampel rechts ab auf ein Betriebsgelände, dort kann man parken.

Oder alternativ A27 bis Bremer Kreuz, A1 Richtung OS bis Ausfahrt Hemelingen, auf dem Zubringer Richtung Weserstadion bis Hansa-Carree, anschließend zweispuriges Linksabbiegen und dann noch mal zum Linksabbiegen einordnen und geradeaus auf das Betriebsgelände (SWB?).

"Hinter" dem Wehrschloß liegen überdimensionale Mikadostäbchen, guter Treff, und man kennt sich ja auch.

Na ja, vielleicht hängt noch jemand eine Karte an?   Gruß ralf


----------



## baluweb (3. Januar 2006)

Besten Dank! Weserstadion, Hansa-Caree und Erdbeerbrücke sind mir ein Begriff. Das sollte ich finden...


----------



## juk (3. Januar 2006)

Weserwehr ist hier. Wir treffen uns meist auf dem Wasser (Brücke).

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (3. Januar 2006)

Danke Marc, Danke JUK  

Ich trag es auch unter Last minute ein, ist übersichtlicher.


----------



## baluweb (3. Januar 2006)

Hallo Jürgen, die Karte hat es eindeutig gemacht! Danke!! 
Also, guats Nächtle und bis Donnerstag!!


----------



## riser (3. Januar 2006)

Moin Jungs!

Donnerstag und Sonntag hört sich für mich pauschal auch schon einmal gut an.
Muss mein Fahrrad nur nochmal etwas vom Dreck befreien und auf Funktionstüchtigkeit prüfen. Dann wäre ich auch an beiden Terminen dabei.


Bis dahin immer dran denken:

GESCHWINDIGKEIT BRINGT SICHERHEIT!!!


----------



## juk (4. Januar 2006)

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige hier der Donnerstag arbyten muss?


----------



## BBK (4. Januar 2006)

niiiicht wirklich ;=) Ich hab mich aber gestern auffer Arbeit so verdreht das ich die halbe nacht nicht shclafen konnte vor schmerz *argh* aber ich muss auch gleich los :/

Im übrigen hab ich mir nun nen Bike bestellt wenns passt werd ich mich euch bald anschliessen :=)


----------



## ralfathome (4. Januar 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ich eigentlich der einzige hier der Donnerstag arbyten muss?



moin, es schynt fast so.
10:00, Weserwehr, am Donnerstag

Bis denne


----------



## Priester100 (4. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
ich würde ja gerne mitkommen muß aber leider auch arbeiten. 
Aber der Sonntag ist nicht mehr weit.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## DAMDAM (4. Januar 2006)

Bin morgen auch nicht dabei die Uni ruft leider auch ml wieder ! Aber am Wochenende ( Samstg/Sonntag) bin ich dabei ! Steht da schon ein Termin und ein Ort ? 

Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfathome (4. Januar 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> Bin morgen auch nicht dabei die Uni ruft leider auch ml wieder ! Aber am Wochenende ( Samstg/Sonntag) bin ich dabei ! Steht da schon ein Termin und ein Ort ?
> 
> Gruß Christian



moin,
schade wegen morgen, wäre 'ne lustige 5erBande gewesen.
Ich kann mir vorstellen, das wir morgen für So etwas auskaspern. Steffen hat mit Syke schon mal 'ne Ansage getan.
Rad verkaufen? tssttssiiiss

Bis bald


----------



## juk (4. Januar 2006)

Priester100 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich würde ja gerne mitkommen muß aber leider auch arbeiten.
> Aber der Sonntag ist nicht mehr weit.
> 
> Gruß Steffen



Ha, bei deinem Forumsnamen hätte ich vermutet daß Du gerade Sonntags verhindert bist. 

@Rentnergäng
Wenn ich am WE nicht rolle, steinigt mich bitte!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priester100 (4. Januar 2006)

Beruflich habe ich mit dem lieben Gott nicht soviel zu tun aber beim biken hoffe ich immer das er bei mir ist.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## riser (5. Januar 2006)

Moin moin!

Prima Tour! Hat echt Spaß gemacht. Habe deshalb auch schon die Fotos hochgeladen.

@ Sonntagsfahrer

Wir haben uns für Sonntag auf 13:00h am Weserwehr und 13:30 Spar-Markt Sudweyhe geeinigt, für eine lockere 3h-"Winter"-Tour Richtung Syke. 

Was aber nicht heißen soll, dass keine andere Uhrzeit in Frage kommen kann. Vorschläge können diskutiert werden.

Bis denne!


MERKE: GESCHWINDIGKEIT BRINGT SICHERHEIT!!


----------



## ralfathome (5. Januar 2006)

moin,
ja, war toll!!!  Und wo man überall fahren kann  hier z.B.auch Dirk hat es auch getan, aber das neue Motto, Geschwindigkeit, hat dem Knipser nicht geholfen   Der mutige auf dem Foto ist Wanted man, falls es jemand nicht wissen sollte.

Die Tour am So mit der studentenfreundlichen Startzeit 13:00, wenn es allen recht ist,  am Weserwehr und dann entsprechend in Sudweyhe, Spah, ich trage die Tour Richtung Syke auch im LMB ein.
Gruß ralf


----------



## Priester100 (5. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir die Fotos vom Oellager angesehen (muß gut gewesen sein) aber ich muste ja leider arbeiten 
Sonntag 13.00 am Weserwehr bin ich dabei.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Stiffmasterfive (5. Januar 2006)

Eigentlich hatte ich mir den Sonntag auch mal wieder mit dem MTB auf den Zettel geschrieben, aber 13Uhr ist mir zu Spät!
In der Woche fahrt ihr zu früh und am WE zu spät, *******!
Muss ich wohl wieder mein Rennradel raus holen und Asphalt fressen!

Gruss Chris


----------



## ralfathome (6. Januar 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Platz 4 in der Bremer Rentnergang reicht mir nicht!



Hallo JUK, es wird, äähhh, eng, und es erledigt sich von selbst.     Du schaffst Platz 5!  

Irgendwo ist doch, ja wo war es denn, wo???äähh Seite 56, glaub ich, Post #1387.

Ich habe heute die ehrenvolle Aufgabe bekommen, für zukünftige Tourtermine angenehme äußere klimatische Verhältnisse zu bestellen. Du bist nicht allein, viele kriegen kalte Füße.

Gruß ralf, der sich auch auf 5 - 10 Grad Plus freut.


----------



## riser (6. Januar 2006)

Moin!

******* ist das kalt draußen. Ich hoffe, dass es bis Sonntag noch ein wenig wärmer wird!!!


----------



## La Carinosa (6. Januar 2006)

Möchte auch mit! Hätte Lust auf fahren im Gelände in und um Bremen. Wo kann man denn mit ein bißchen Hügeln rumheizen? Wenn ihr euch mal trefft, sagt mir doch einfach bescheid...


----------



## riser (6. Januar 2006)

Hallo La Carinosa!

Herzlich Willkommen im Bremen-Thread. Wenn du mal in die vorangegangenen Postings schaust, wirst du sehen, dass wir übermorgen mal eine Tour Richtung Syke machen wollen. Treffpunkt ist das Weserwehr um 13.00h. Wenn du Lust hast, kannst du gerne mitkommen. Wir freuen uns über jeden Mountainbiker mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (6. Januar 2006)

Moin,
willkommen La carinosa, am Sonntag werden wir wohl hier hin. fahren, es sind ca. 25km bis dahin.

Samstag werde ich am vormittag locker rollen, wenn jemand mit möchte oder mich mitnimmt oder Vorschläge oder Ideen hat, ich bin zu fast allem bereit.
Gruß ralf
Danke Dirk, hab 'n Foto geklaut


----------



## juk (6. Januar 2006)

Habe heute mit der Rückeroberung des 3. Platz im Team Rentnergang begonnen. Exakt 2 Stunden bei 0°. Meine Zehen brauchten ne Weile zum auftauen. Meine Form ist in den letzten 3 Festwochen merklich zusammen gebrochen. Ich beneide fast die Rollenfahrer.

Ich hoffe, daß ich Sonntag auch dabei bin.

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## DAMDAM (6. Januar 2006)

@ Ralf und alle anderen Samstagsfahrer 

Wie wäre es mit 9:30 Uhr HaW und ABtrail locker rollen ?
Werde um 9:30 Uhr da sein und ca 10 min. falls sich keiner mehr hier meldet !

Bis denne 

Christian 

ICH WILL SOMMER !!


----------



## Priester100 (6. Januar 2006)

Hi La Carinosa,
willkommen im Club,wie Du schon erfahren hast starten wir eine Tour Richtung Syke und auch ich kann nur sagen:Komm mit.

Heute war ich bei Stadler gewesen und bin an eine sehr netten und kompetenten Verkäuferin geraten,was mir sehr gefallen hat,denn in den kleinen Fahradläden ist das nicht immer selbstverständlich. 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## BBK (6. Januar 2006)

Priester100 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi La Carinosa,
> willkommen im Club,wie Du schon erfahren hast starten wir eine Tour Richtung Syke und auch ich kann nur sagen:Komm mit.
> 
> Heute war ich bei Stadler gewesen und bin an eine sehr netten und kompetenten Verkäuferin geraten,was mir sehr gefallen hat,denn in den kleinen Fahradläden ist das nicht immer selbstverständlich.
> ...



stadler = klein ?


----------



## juk (6. Januar 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es mit 9:30 Uhr HaW und ABtrail locker rollen ?
> Werde um 9:30 Uhr da sein und ca 10 min. falls sich keiner mehr hier meldet !



Apropos ABtrail. Was ist denn in dem Wäldchen beim Waller Feldmarksee passiert? Das ist ja nicht mal mehr für unseren wanted_man befahrbar. Musste doch glatt mehrere Male absteigen.

9:30 ist mir morgen viieeel zu früh. 

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (6. Januar 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos ABtrail. Was ist denn in dem Wäldchen beim Waller Feldmarksee passiert? Das ist ja nicht mal mehr für unseren wanted_man befahrbar. Musste doch glatt mehrere Male absteigen.


Den dicken Baumstamm kann man umfahren, der liegt auch schon 3 Wochen.

@DAMDAM 9:30 HaW geht, der Gegenwind auf'm Deich wird heftig kalt werden, wie wär's mit a) Trail-GrambkerSee-Trail oder b) die Runde gegen den Uhrzeiger?  Hast Du 'n Rad?
Gruß ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (6. Januar 2006)

@Ralf 

Bike ? Ich guck mal ja das ist eins in der Tasche (Biketasche anders darf ich das nicht die Wohnung packen) und es noch nicht verkauft !  Wie und wo wir lang fahren können wir ja morgen früh entscheiden   .

Gruß DamDam


----------



## DAMDAM (6. Januar 2006)

@ Riser 

Wo liegt denn der Sparmarkt in Südweyhe ? Kann vielleicht jemand von Euch mal auf ner Karte markieren wo das ist ? Ich wollte am Sonntag nämlich nicht umbedingt so viel Straße fahren sondern lieber ein bißchen länger auf den Trails in Syke und Umgebund rum biken !

Gruß DamDam


----------



## wanted man (6. Januar 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> nicht umbedingt so viel Straße fahren sondern lieber ein bißchen länger auf den Trails in Syke und Umgebund rum biken !


wirste jetzt weich???  
ist samtag 9:30 HAW jetzt fest?? ich weiss noch nicht ob ichs schaffe, also nicht auf mich warten! 
t.
hallo La Carinosa willkommen im club


----------



## DAMDAM (6. Januar 2006)

WEICH ? Wieso werden ? Bin ich doch, fahre doch Fully (zumindest noch ) ! 

HaW 9:30 Uhr Ich werde auf jeden Fall da sein also sage ich mal der Termin ist fest !

Gruß Christian


----------



## riser (7. Januar 2006)

Moin moin!

@ Damdam

Ich werde mal versuchen es zu beschreiben:

Du fährst am Besten über die BAB-1-Anschlussstelle Arsten in Richtung Weyhe/ Kirchweyhe. Das ist ganz gut ausgeschildert, vorausgesetzt man achtet auf die großen gelben Schilder. Im Ortsteil Kirchweyhe angekommen, folgst du ein paar hundert Meter der Hauptstraße bis du an eine größere Ampelkreuzung kommst (an dieser Kreuzung ist links vor dir eine Tankstelle und direkt dahinter ein Fahrradladen). An dieser Kreuzung biegst du links ab (ich glaube Sudweyhe ist hier auch ausgeschildert). Fährst anschließend ein paar Kurven bis zur nächsten Kreuzung und dann siehst du linker Hand den Spar-Markt und wenn du nicht zu früh bist auch mich!
Ansonsten hast du ja glaube ich auch noch meine Handy-Nummer und kannst mich dann notfalls anrufen.

Guts Nächtle!

Dirk


----------



## wanted man (7. Januar 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> WEICH ? Wieso werden ? Bin ich doch, fahre doch Fully (zumindest noch ) !


bei deiner fahrwerkseinstellung ist der unterschied zum hardtail aber auch nicht mehr so gross.. 
bin erst jetzt aus den federn, wird also nichts mit mir heute.


----------



## maxihb (7. Januar 2006)

@ juk

ich muß leider deine Kampfansage um Platz 3 mit einer ebensolchen kontern... 

Platz 3 geb ich so ganz Kampflos nicht her...

hab leider im Moment aufgrund meines Privatlebens (müssen denn alle im Januar Geburtstag haben) zeitlich ziemlich eingebunden... ABER ich mache trotzdem meinen grade mit 45 min Rolle zurückerkämpften dritten Platz nicht einfach so frei!!!

Für morgen darf ich dir 2,5 Std Rolle versprechen....    

Is ja nur Spaß, und es hilft mir die Beinchen aus Radl zu kriegen, somit Danke für die Motivationshilfe!!!

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## juk (7. Januar 2006)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> Für morgen darf ich dir 2,5 Std Rolle versprechen....



Rolle... Ts. Weichei!  
Das wird noch spannend, das verspreche ich.  Spätestens wenn die Temperaturen auf >5° steigen, rolle ich das Feld von hinten auf. Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.

Morgen ist mir das für ne Fahrt nach Syke wohl noch zu kalt. Habe heute während der letzten 45 min. nur noch gefroren! 

bisdietage,
Jürgen


----------



## DAMDAM (7. Januar 2006)

@ Sonntagsfahrer 

Ich muss leider schon wieder absagen für morgen (Ich glaube ich werde nie wieder nach Syke kommen  ) Mein Gesundheitszustand ist im Moment einfach zum :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: !! Nach der lockeren Tour heute schon wieder Magenprobleme (Ich hoffe malnicht das ich die rumgehende Magen und Darm Grippe bekomme ) . Morgen werde ich vielleicht meine Freundin zu einer mini Tournötigen (höchstens 60 min. und nicht zu schnelles Tempo) . Mal sehen wie es in der nächsten Woche aussieht !

Naja bleibt mehr Zeit für mein neues Projekt : " Leichtes Hardtail (natürlich von Scott) für die nächste Saison !! " (Ich habe da auch schon einen Rahmen bzw. Rad im Auge, aber da er mir noch nicht gehört gibt es hoffentlich schon morgen oder erst im Laufe der nächsten Woche Neuigkeiten dazu !

@ Ralf 

War eine schöne ruhige Tour heute Durchschnittspuls 135 für 2 Std. ist schon okay  ! 

@Riser 

Was machen eigentlich Eure ( Claudia's und Dein) neue Räder ? Mach doch mal Fotos davon .*Bitte Bitte*  ( bin doch so neugierig  )

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riser (7. Januar 2006)

Hallöchen!

Also ich werde morgen auf jeden Fall mitfahren. 13:30h Sudweyhe.

@ Damdam

Die Räder sind leider immer noch nur in der intensiven Aufbau-Planung. Das heißt ich suche immer noch die richtigen Komponenten zum richtigen Preis. Dabei habe ich mir jetzt zu allem Überfluss bei der Online-Shop-Suche hier bei Mtb-News einen Trojaner-Virus eingefangen. 
Also Warnung an alle, die hier über Mtb-News die Shops abgesucht haben. Checkt eure Rechner auf Viren. Hab  mich tierisch geärgert. Der Virus hat sich über die Temporären Internet-Dateien auf meinem Rechner eingenistet.
Mein Rahmen ist der Steppenwolf Tundra in schwarz.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## ralfathome (8. Januar 2006)

moin,
DAMDAM gute Genesung, die Getränke währen der Tour sind vielleicht zu erfrischend?

Für mich geht es jetzt schon mal los, bis gleich.


----------



## baluweb (8. Januar 2006)

@ Sonntagsfahrer,

sorry, ich muss meine Teilnahme kurzfristig absagen. Mein Magen macht auch Probleme. Ich werde mich wohl besser in der Nähe des Hauses aufhalten... 

Euch noch viel Spaß bei der Tour und bis zum nächsten mal!
Cheers Marc


----------



## juk (8. Januar 2006)

Moin!



			
				riser schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei habe ich mir jetzt zu allem Überfluss bei der Online-Shop-Suche hier bei Mtb-News einen Trojaner-Virus eingefangen.
> Also Warnung an alle, die hier über Mtb-News die Shops abgesucht haben. Checkt eure Rechner auf Viren. Hab  mich tierisch geärgert. Der Virus hat sich über die Temporären Internet-Dateien auf meinem Rechner eingenistet.



Wie kommst Du darauf, daß Du den Virus über dieses Forum bekommen hast?

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Priester100 (8. Januar 2006)

Moin,
so eine *******, heute am Treffpunkt Weserwehr ist Ralf und mir aufgefallen das mein Rahmen ( Scott G-Zero ) anfängt zu brechen und das eine Weiterfahrt nicht so gut wäre.
So weit ich weiß habe ich 5 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen,den das Rad habe ich erst 2003 gekauft.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit solchen Garantiefällen oder weiß jemand wie in so einen Fall an besten vorgeganngen wird?
Ich hoffe das die Sonntagsfahrer trotz der Kälte viel Spaß haben werden.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## maxihb (8. Januar 2006)

@ Priester

ich hab mir das mit dem Rahmenbruch mal von meinem Bikedealer erklähren lassen... Garantie auf Rahmenbruch wird nur bei Brüchen an den Schweißnähten (Konstruktionsfehler) gewährt... ansonsten ist es unsachgemäße Handhabung und somit kein Garantiefall...

sollte es unsachgemäße Handhabung sein, kannst du dein komplettes Radl bei Wertgarantie versichern, da zahlt man 24  im Monat und die übernehmen jeden Schaden am Rad, der durch Verschleiß, unsachgemäße Handhabung oder Unfall entstanden ist!!! (trifft immer zu!!!) Dies soll keine Schleichwerbung sein...


----------



## DAMDAM (8. Januar 2006)

Bei Scott hatte ich eigentlich noch nie Probleme mit Garantiefällen, wie MaxiHb schon gesagt hat einfach zu deinem Händler wo du das Rad gekauft hast oder wenn das nicht in Bremen war kannst du hier auch zu Stadler gehen und die schicken den Rahmen dann ein zu Scott mit einer Beschreibung deinerseits das du "nur" damit rumgefahren bist usw.. Dann mußt du ein bißchen Geduld haben ca . 1 Woche dann wird sich Scott bei Stadler oder bei dir melden und du bekommst einen neuen, gleichwertigen oder besseren Rahmen wenn es auf Garantie geht ! Dann mußt du nur noch Stadler bezahlen den neuen Rahmen aufzubauen (solltest du den nicht bei Stadler gekauft haben, sonst fällt das da mit unter die Garantie ) und du kannst wieder durch das Bremer Umland düsen ! * Wollen wir mal hoffen ds es so abläuft und die nicht behaupten das es unsachgemäße Benutzung war, dann gibt es immer ein hin und her* 

Gruß Christian 

P.S. wenn du einen neuen Scott Rahmen brauchen solltest schau in meine Signatur


----------



## DAMDAM (8. Januar 2006)

@Ralf 

Große Verneigung    von deiner Leistung in den letzten Tagen dadurch bist du ja für 2-3 Stunden heute an mir vorbeigezogen und das  bei der Kälte da draußen   ! 

Gruß Christian * Der jetzt wieder trainieren kann wie ein normaler Student und nicht mehr diesen Weihnachts und Neujahrsstress hat  *


----------



## wanted man (8. Januar 2006)

bin heute erst um 14:00 uhr vom hof gekommen, dann richtung syke und dort ein bischen durch wald und flur! hab alle attraktiven spots abgefahren, aber es wÃ¤r ja auch zufall gewesen, wenn ich euch noch getroffen hÃ¤tte. brrr, kalt wars.



			
				maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> Garantie auf Rahmenbruch wird nur bei BrÃ¼chen an den SchweiÃnÃ¤hten (Konstruktionsfehler) gewÃ¤hrt... ansonsten ist es unsachgemÃ¤Ãe Handhabung und somit kein Garantiefall...


es kann sein, daÃ hersteller xy seine garantie in dieser weise einschrÃ¤nken mÃ¶chte. aber grundsÃ¤tzlich ist ein bruch in der mitte des rohres natÃ¼rlich genauso ein konstruktions-/produktionsfehler.
aber die gewÃ¤hrleistung / haftung fÃ¼r fehlerhafte produkte seitens des herstellers ist ja auch gesetzlich geregelt (im produkthaftungsgesetz). 
zur abwicklung: geh in der laden wo du es gekauft hast bzw. zum Ã¶rtlichen scott hÃ¤ndler oder wende dich direkt an den importeur. wenn du den rahmen einschicken musst, mach vorher fotos. 
falls es stress geben sollte, sofort die kommunikation "auf schriftverkehr umstellen". nimm dir einen anwalt oder geh zur verbraucherzentrale. auf eine diskussion aÂ´la nicht bestimmungsgemÃ¤Ãer gebrauch / unsachgemÃ¤Ãe handhabung lass dich gar nicht erst ein. (wer ein mtb herstellt sollte damit rechnen, das es nicht nur an der wohnzimmerwand hÃ¤ngt.)



			
				maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> komplettes Radl bei Wertgarantie versichern, da zahlt man 24 â¬ im Monat und die Ã¼bernehmen jeden Schaden am Rad, der durch VerschleiÃ, unsachgemÃ¤Ãe Handhabung oder Unfall entstanden ist!!! (trifft immer zu!!!)


man kann sich natÃ¼rlich auch dagegen versichern, daÃ man in hunde******** tritt. â¬ 24 / monat ist ja ganz schÃ¶n teuer fÃ¼r so eine spezialversicherung. besser du steckts die kohle in einen sparstrumpf und kaufst dir alle 3 jahre ein neues rad. (sagt einer der ein rad von Â´94 fÃ¤hrt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priester100 (8. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

@maxihb
@Christian

Ich danke Dir für die Tips und werde mich an Stadler wenden und hoffen das ich ein neuen Rahmen bekomme.
Sollte das nicht klappen wäre ich an Deinen Rahmen interessiert.

@Ralf

Ich hoffe das es nicht zu kalt wurde und ihr viel Spaß hattet wäre gerne weiter mitgefahren aber wer weiß wie das ausgegangen wäre mit dem Rahmen.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## ralfathome (8. Januar 2006)

moin, hoffentlich vergess ich nix?!

Gruß @ Marc, verbunden mit besten Genesungswünschen.

Steffen, mit dem Rahmen nicht zu fahren ist die richtige Entscheidung. Vor dem Weggeben Fotos zu machen ist ein guter Tip, und vorher das Bike noch mal richtig polieren. Kalt war es heute nur auf freier Pläne, im Wald ging das ganz gut. Und richtig kalte Füße hatte ich heute auch nicht.

DAMDAM weiß, daß mir der WP egal ist, ich trag nur meine Zeiten ein. Wichtiger ist mir, daß die Vielfahrerei der letzten Wochen im Schnee, auf Ice, mit RR, mit eingfrorenen Bremsen usw. ohne Sturz und Blessuren abgelaufen ist. Morgen kann also der Brötchengeber mit der vollen Einsatzfähigkeit spielen, und dann ist's auch vorbei mit biken.

Claudia und Dirk haben heute lange warten müssen, ich werde künftig mehr locker rollen, Claudia rollt mir auf den Abfahrten locker davon, und auf den holprigen Trails muß ich mit dem Stepper einfach Gas geben, weil es dann angenehmer zu fahren ist, Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit

Gruß @all, ralf


----------



## riser (8. Januar 2006)

Moin!

@ Juk

Das mit dem Virus weiß ich daher, dass mein Virenprogramm den Pfad der Datei anzeigt, in dem der Virus sitzt. Und da hat er mich auf die temporären Dateien mit dem jeweiligen Online-Shop-Namen hingewiesen. Und da nicht jede der von mir angeklickten Shop-Seiten virenverseucht sein wird (es waren nämlich ziemlich viele) bleibt nur die Schlussfolgerung übrig, dass ich den Virus von der Online-Shop-Suche-Seite von mtb-news habe. Zu mal es auch immer derselbe Virus war.


Gruß 

Dirk


GESCHWINDIGKEIT BRINGT SICHERHEIT!!!


----------



## DAMDAM (9. Januar 2006)

Mal in Frage an alle in die Runde :

Ich plane gegen Ende März Anfang April ein Minitrainingslager im Harz, im Solling oder in Willingen zu machen ( so 4-5 Tage) und wollte mal wissen ob da jemand von Euch Interesse dran hätte. Der Harz würde sich ja in sofern auch für die Marathonfahrer anbieten da man dort dann schonmal die Strecken in Altenau,Schierke,Neustadt und Clausthal Zellerfeld unter die Reifen nehmen könnte ! 

Schreibt mal Eure Meinung ! Es sind auch alle nicht Marathonfahrer angesprochen ! Man kann ja auch ein Tourenwochenende daraus machen !

Gruß Christian


----------



## Priester100 (9. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
die Idee mit der Tour in den Harz finde ich gut und wäre eine gute Abwechselung zu Bremen.
Wenn noch andere dazu lust haben, sollten wir mit der Planung schon früh beginnen.
Ob überhaupt oder wieweit  Interesse besteht könnte ja bei der nächsten Tour besprochen werden.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## baluweb (10. Januar 2006)

@ Christian: Harz ist immer eine gute Idee!!
Ich muss dieses Jahr ein wenig mit dem Urlaub haushalten, so dass für mich wohl nicht 5 Tage in Frage kommen. Aber wenn es mir zeitlich passt, würde ich das WE gerne dazu stoßen. *Ich bin eher der Touren- als der Marathonfahrer.* Und davon gibt es im Harz jede Menge und höchst attraktive!! Seit letztem Jahr ist auch die Volksbank Mountainbike Arena "eröffnet" http://www.volksbank-arena-harz.de/. 
Auf diesen "offiziellen" Wegen sind zwar nicht die spektakulärsten Trails, man spart sich aber 'ne Menge Karte und Moser lesen! 

Bis dann
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chakamoto (10. Januar 2006)

Ja, ich kenne MICH..... Hi Jossi....


----------



## maxihb (10. Januar 2006)

@ Damdam

ich hab meinen Urlaub vom 01.04.06 bis 14.04.06 grade bewilligt bekommen... wollte die zwei Wochen als Saisonvorbereitung nutzen!!! Ich würde dann in den Harz mitkommen... ich glaub wir ham darüber schon auf einer Tour mal geschnackt, als wir hinten im Feld rumgetrödelt haben    

Alternativ suchen wir uns nen Billigflieger raus, der gen Süden fliegt (Regengefahr!!!)... Räder gelten ja in den meisten Fällen als Sportgeräte.

Du hattest dich noch gar nicht bezüglich des Saisonvorplanungstermins geäußert... wann würdest du denn können???

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## BBK (10. Januar 2006)

jauuu geil komm grad von der arbeit check meine mails und was is ne mail von H&S mein Bike wurde heute vershcickt     ich hoffe das es spätestens übermorgen bei mir ist


----------



## DAMDAM (10. Januar 2006)

Moin Moin

Was haltet ihr denn hier von :
Tour de Harz (Hotel Hasselhof) 

3 Übernachtungen im gemütlichem Zimmer mit Dusche, WC, Sat- TV, Radiowecker, Telefon, Terrasse oder Balkon
Reichhaltiges Frühstücksbuffet mit verschiedenen Cerealien, Joghurt und Früchten
3x Pasta- Menü am Abend
Schwimmbadbenutzung um die Muskeln zu entspannen
Unterbringung Ihres Fahrrades in unseren Garagen
Bereitstellung von Flick- und Werkzeug 
114  pro Person im DZ
144  im Einzelzimmer
Fragen Sie auch nach unseren Gruppenarrangements

Hotel Hasselhof
Schützenstr.6  38700 Braunlage
Tel. 05520/3041   Fax 05520/1442 

Ich denke, wenn man in einer größeren Gruppe bucht sind da bestimmt auch noch ein paar Euro Rabatt drin *hoffentlich* 

@ Maxihb 

Ich finde Anfang März ist fast ein bißchen zu früh (Schneegefahr im Harz und zu kalt *glaube ich, lasse mich aber auch aufklären*) Ich werde aber auch mal im Harzforumsbereich ein paar Fragen

@ Baluweb

Danke für den Link ( hatte ich schon wieder vergesse) ! 

@alle

Ich hoffe wir werden eine große ruppe die den Harz dann unsicher machen !

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (10. Januar 2006)

Ich hatte mich oben versehen *ups* 

01.04.-14.04. ... ist ziemlich schwer mit den Monaten und Zahlen *bisschen müde bin*


----------



## DAMDAM (10. Januar 2006)

@ Maxihb

Dann is ja alles kein Problem   ! Nochmal zu deiner Frage nach dem Treffen im Februar : 

Ich muß noch bis zum 24.2 Klausuren schreiben und habe daher an den Abenden eigentlich immer ganz gut zu tun, bin aber auch kurzfristig dabei(auch von 24.02), wenn ihr euch auf einen Termin einigen könnt !

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (10. Januar 2006)

Tja, dann gucken wir mal, wer denn alles an Rennen im Jahr 2006 teilnehmen möchte... andere Vorschläge???

Übrigens, hab im Februar die ersten 1 1/2 Wochen, im März die erste Woche und im April die ersten 2 Wochen Resturlaub verbraten... freies Biken für freie Biker *grins* 

Touren ohne Ende möglich!!! Hat zufällig noch jemand in dem Zeitraum frei, so wegen ausgedehnten Touren???


----------



## Priester100 (10. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne im März mit in den Harz fahren wenn die Sache mit meinen Rahmen oder neues Bike geklärt ist.
Zurzeit ist noch nicht abzusehen wie die Sache ausgehen wird und wann ich wieder ein brauchbares Bike habe.
Aber ich bin optimistisch das ich schnell wieder mitfahren kann und plane einfach schon mit. 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## riser (10. Januar 2006)

Moin!

Eine Saisonvorbereitung in den Bergen ist bestimmt ne feine Sache, zumal wir unseren Saisonstart beim Kyffhäuser Bergmarathon planen und der ist, wie ich meine, am 08.04.06. Da könnte das mit dem Harz oder anderswo über ein WE klappen.

Ein allgemeines Treffen zum Thema Renntermine und Trikot ist auch nicht schlecht, allerdings geht es mir da ein wenig wie Damdam: am 13.02. schreibe ich erst meine letzte Klausur. Wenn wir einen Termin danach finden wäre es für mich besser. Ich könnte dann aber auch in der Woche. Dann ist nämlich vier Wochen Praktikum und das dürfte deutlich weniger anstrengend werden. 
Sollte es beim 11.02. bleiben, würde ich da aber wahrscheinlich auch vorbeischauen. Man kann ja nicht immer nur lernen.

Bis zur nächsten Tour!

Dirk


----------



## DAMDAM (11. Januar 2006)

@ Harzwochenend Interessierte 

Ich jetzt einfach mal das Wochenende 01.04-02.04.06 für das Vorhaben vor ! 
und weise nochmal daraufhin, dass Streckenbesichtigungen nicht bedeuten das die Strecke im Renntempo abgefahren wird, sondern dass das Tempo eher einer wirklich gemütlichen Tour ähnelt! Es ist also kein Problem auch für die weniger "Trainierten" da mitzuhalten (Ich gelobe auch nicht zu rasen  ). Es war auch nur ein Vorschlag die Strecken schon mal abzufahren, da es sich anbieten würden wenn wir schonmal im Harz sind und Strecken wie in Schierke oder Neustadt sicherlich eine schöne Abwechselung zu den Touren in Bremen darstelllen (Schierke=Fahrtechniktraining; Neustadt=Singletrials bis zum abwinken). 

@wegen Februartreffen

Es wäre gut wenn jemnad einen Vorschlag machen könnter wannund wo wir uns mal zusammen setzen wollen, um Sachen wie Termine(Zwecks Fahrgemmeinschaften und Erfahrungsberichten), Trikots und Harz Wochenende mal zu besprechen ! 

Gruß Christian 

 Was sagen eigentlich die Herren KiKo,Dino,Smoky,Oxking oder Tatze dazu ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (11. Januar 2006)

ich hau ostern wieder zum diemelsee ab.
http://www.camping-diemelsee.de/index.html
winterberg und willingen gleich nebenan. geile gegend. unendliche touren.
wer da mitwill, ist höchst willkommen.
s.


----------



## ohneworte (11. Januar 2006)

Hi @ all,

wie fit seid ihr eigentlich alle? Bin Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gefahren und natürlich nicht allzu fit! Würde mich aber gerne mal wieder ein wenig auf dem Rad quälen, hab aber kein Bock das alleine wieder anzufangen!

Gruss
ohneworte


----------



## riser (11. Januar 2006)

Moin!

Ich hätte da noch eine Idee bezüglich April und Harz: Es gibt dort ja in Nordhausen und umzu die netten Jungs vom Harz-Racing e.V. Vielleicht hätten die ja Lust, mit uns so ein Trainings-WE zu machen. Und die kennen ja ihre Gegend und die Trails. Ich würde die dann auch zeitgemäß über ihr Forum unter www.harzracing.de ansprechen und Nachfrage halten. Vorausgesetzt es finden sich genügend Interessenten, denn ansonsten veranstalten die auch regelmäßigen WE-Touren für Nicht-Rennfahrer.
Soll nur ein Vorschlag sein, aber es lohnt sicher eine Überlegung.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Tatze83 (11. Januar 2006)

moin leute!

ich melde mich nun von meiner winterpause mit nem neuen bike zurück 

werd aber erstmal langsam wieder anfangen und etwas kondition aufbauen. vielleicht mal am wochenende ins öllager.

wollt auch eigentlich nur sagen, dass es mich noch gibt


----------



## DAMDAM (11. Januar 2006)

@ Ohneworte 

Herzlich willkommen ! Fit ? Was ist das ? Nee Scherz beiseite, wir sind eigentlich eine ganz gemischte Truppe und Neulinge sind immer sehr Willkommen ! Bei braucht keiner Angst nicht fit genug zu sein, da der langsamste das Tempo bestimmt ! Komm doch einfach mal mit auf Tour am Wochenende ! Im Moment sind viele "Neulinge" auf den Touren dabei .

Gruß Christian

@ Riser

Die Idee finde ich ganz gut ! Mal sehen wie viele wir so werden !


----------



## juk (11. Januar 2006)

Tach zusamm!

Apropos Wochenende, Öllager, neues Bike, Fitness.

Habe mal im LMB für Samstag, 12h eine Tour ins Öllager eingetragen. Ziel der Tour kann von mir aus gerne noch diskutiert werden. 

Bitte um reichlich Zusagen! Absagen wären bis gestern angenommen worden. 

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## riser (11. Januar 2006)

Nochmal moin!

@ Juk

Tja, leider Kohlfahrt. Aber ansonsten natürlich gern. Hast du keine Angst, dass es Samstag Frost geben kann? Lol!

Gruß 

Dirk


----------



## BBK (11. Januar 2006)

So ich hab heut auch mein Bike bekommen  

Hier nen paar Bilder für die, die es interessiert:

http://mitglied.lycos.de/bbkrulez/radon


----------



## juk (11. Januar 2006)

@riser
Wetter online sagt für Samstag 5° voraus. Daran glaube ich!  Aber diesen Samstag fahr ich auch bei Frost! 

@bbk
Hübsch. Ich glaub es will Samstag ins Öllager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (12. Januar 2006)

Hi,

fahrt ihr in der nächsten Zeit nur Samstags? Bin leider die kommenden 4 samstage andersweitig verhindert. 

Sollten noch andere Termine entstehen bitte melden! Muss nur kommende Woche von Montag bis Mittwoch arbeiten und hab dann wieder von Donnerstag  bis Dienstag Urlaub.

Also wenn jemand dann auch in der Woche oder Sonntags Zeit und Motivation hat wäre ich dabei!

Gruss
ohneworte


----------



## DAMDAM (12. Januar 2006)

Na dann wollen wir mal:

Da ich am Samstag leider keine Zeit zum Biken (Ikea,lernen, etc.) und nur kurz Laufen gehen werde, Biete ich hier an:

*Sonntag, Haus am Walde, 10:00 Uhr (diskutabel ) und dann den AB-trail !

Dauer: ca. 120 min 

Tempo: locker bis mittel ( je nachdem wer alles da ist und wie wir Lust haben!) mit 1-2 kleinen Pausen *
*Länge: ca 40 Km (ab HaW bis HaW)*

Es kann wirklich jeder vorbeikommen der Lust hat und/oder Samstag noch nicht genug vom Biken hatte !

Gruß Christian


----------



## ohneworte (12. Januar 2006)

Hi Damdam,

wo ist das Haus am Walde? Adresse wäre super, hab nämlich nen Navi im Auto (schön wenn man nen Firmenwagen mit viel Platz hat).

Gruss
Jens


----------



## kiko (12. Januar 2006)

wetterrungsweg-ecke-kuhgrabenweg


----------



## Tatze83 (12. Januar 2006)

also ich würde samstag gerne fahren, nur 12 uhr ist leider zu spät. mir würde besser 9 uhr passen weil ich um 13 uhr schon wieder was vor habe.


mein neues bike:


----------



## ralfathome (12. Januar 2006)

Tatze83 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich würde samstag gerne fahren, nur 12 uhr ist leider zu spät. mir würde besser 9 uhr passen



Also für 12:00 hab ich zugesagt, ich würde aber zusätzlich auch noch um 9:00, kein Problem. 
Gruß ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priester100 (12. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
mit meinen gebrochenen Rahmen hat es doch sehr schnell ein gutes Ende gegebe den ich bekomme einen neuen und besseren Rahmen von Scott. 
Leider kann ich an am Samstag und am Sonntag nicht mit fahren   aber bei der nächsten Tour bin ich wieder dabei und hoffe daß ich auch mal die anderen kennenlernen kann.

Guß Steffen


----------



## DAMDAM (12. Januar 2006)

@ Priester 

Ich habe ja gesagt Scott ist mit Garantie immer ganz gut ! Was haste denn für einen bekommen ? Und erkundige dich mal nach ner Scott Premiun Karte !

Gruß Christian


----------



## Priester100 (12. Januar 2006)

@DAMDAM

Der Kundendienst von Stadler sagte etwas von G zero pro aber aber genaues konnten die mir noch nicht sagen aber das ich einen neuen Rahmen bekomme steht laut Stadler fest.
Was ist eigentlich die Premium Karte von Scott?

Gruß Steffen


----------



## wanted man (13. Januar 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> Also für 12:00 hab ich zugesagt, ich würde aber zusätzlich auch noch um 9:00, kein Problem.
> Gruß ralf


mir ist das auch latte!


----------



## juk (13. Januar 2006)

Meine Wenigkeit dreht sich um 9:00 nochmal kurz um.  Ist ja Wochenende.


----------



## ohneworte (13. Januar 2006)

Hi,

Samstag morgens um 09:00 wäre zwar Zeit, aber um 07:30 aufstehen und dann nachmittags um 13.30 noch 2 Stunden Hockey? Lieber nicht, da bin ich nicht fit genung!

Der Termin Sonntag um 10.00 Uhr von damdam gefällt mir allerdings deutlich besser, wäre dann dabei!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## DAMDAM (13. Januar 2006)

*Sonntag der Termin um 10:00 Uhr ist jetzt fest !*

@ Priester

Der händler  schickt Rechung und Garantiekarte zu Scott und die schicken dir dann deine Premium-Karte. 
Vorteile:
4 Jahre Garantie bei regelmäßiger Wartung
Ermäßigung bei bestimmtenn Events 
und .. und.. und..
(ach ja, während der Insp kriegst du beim Scott Händler noch*n Ersatzrad während der Zeit)

Gilt soweit ich weiß bei Kompletträdern, aber vielleicht geht da bei Stadler ja was !

Gruß Christian


----------



## Hendrik1 (13. Januar 2006)

Hallo!

Habe mich gerade eben angemeldet!

@kiko, juk: Bin jetzt auch Panzerfahrer 

Bild folgt


----------



## juk (13. Januar 2006)

Hendrik1 schrieb:
			
		

> @kiko, juk: Bin jetzt auch Panzerfahrer



Willkommen! Gute Entscheidung!


----------



## Stiffmasterfive (13. Januar 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Willkommen! Gute Entscheidung!



Zumindest für den Winter! 

Gruss Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tatze83 (13. Januar 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> Also für 12:00 hab ich zugesagt, ich würde aber zusätzlich auch noch um 9:00, kein Problem.
> Gruß ralf




ok dann würde ich sagen, treffen wir uns um 9 uhr am weserwehr. vielleicht kommt ja wer anders auch noch spontan dazu.

bis morgen


----------



## kiko (13. Januar 2006)

moin hendrik
noch ne sparte? probierst wohl erstma alles aus. recht so. viel spass hier.
@info und die es interessiert: nachdem mir wieder ein reifen in dieser sauberen stadt zerschnitten wurde, hab ich mir den nobby nic 2,4 von schwalbe gekauft. durch die höheren stollen (als rennender ralf) is der gripp auf schwerem boden echt enorm. war echt erstaunt (hatte vorher fat albert). lag beim gewicht weit unter wa. pannenschutz soll auch viel besser sein. bis jetzt noch kein platten. mal abwarten. durch die hohen stollen rubbelt er sich in kurven (asphalt) etwas nach aussen. sonnst rollt er für son fettes teil echt gut. hat bisher meine empfehlung.
grüsse, s.


----------



## BBK (13. Januar 2006)

lässt du etwa dein rad draussen stehen?

Im übrigen darf ich kund tun ich habe sogar nun einen helm


----------



## ralfathome (13. Januar 2006)

Tatze83 schrieb:
			
		

> ok dann würde ich sagen, treffen wir uns um 9 uhr am weserwehr. vielleicht kommt ja wer anders auch noch spontan dazu.
> 
> bis morgen


9:00,Ww, alles klar. Mitfahrer willkommen, logisch 
Gruß ralf


----------



## kiko (13. Januar 2006)

BBK schrieb:
			
		

> lässt du etwa dein rad draussen stehen?
> 
> Im übrigen darf ich kund tun ich habe sogar nun einen helm


bist du irre?????
liegt aber immer noch unendlich viel glas rum. erst rr nu mtb. bin da machtlos.

http://www.rennrad-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/7020/cat/500/ppuser/2744


----------



## BBK (13. Januar 2006)

kiko schrieb:
			
		

> bist du irre?????
> liegt aber immer noch unendlich viel glas rum. erst rr nu mtb. bin da machtlos.
> 
> http://www.rennrad-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/7020/cat/500/ppuser/2744



ah na nu versteh ich ;=) hab das saubere überlesen hehe dachte wurde dir zerschnitten


----------



## Tatze83 (13. Januar 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> 9:00,Ww, alles klar. Mitfahrer willkommen, logisch
> Gruß ralf



wunderbest 

bin allerdings mächtig untrainiert nach der langen winterpause  

also bis morgen dann


----------



## ohneworte (14. Januar 2006)

Moin Moin,

@ Damdam

die Tour morgen früh um 10.00 Uhr HAW findet definitiv statt? Ich fahr nämlich ca. 40 Minuten mit dem Auto, wäre schade wenn umsonst!

Kann man die Strecke auch mit nem Crossrad (kein Renncross) bewältigen? Dann kommt vielleicht noch ein Kumpel mit.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## DAMDAM (14. Januar 2006)

@ Ohneworte 

Mhm mit nem Crossrad könnte es schwierig werden, wenn er kein Profil auf den Reifen hat, sonst würde ich sagen hängt es von seiner Fahrtechnik ab ! Also ich bin der Meinung mit einem Cyclecrosser ist das gut fahrbar und da der größte teil eh über gut befestigte Wege geht würde ich sagen das geht schon nur bei den 2-3 Singletraileinlagen könnte es schwer werden ! man kann die Runde auch ohne Trails fahren, aber dann immer zu warten ist bei den Temperautren auch nicht das ware denke ich  . 

Ich weiß ja nicht wie eure Kondition ist, aber es gäbe auch die Möglichkeit zum Weyerberg zu fahren ( 20 km hin 20 Km zurück) und dort die Trails unsicher zu machen, ist aber auch dort schwer ohne Profil !

Ich würde sagen, wenn er eine durchschnittliche Fahrtechnik hat ein bißchen Profil (Stollen) oder eine gute Kondition ( ohne Profil drehen die Reifen immer so oft durch, ich kenn das von meinen Slicks im Winter  ) dann soll er es versuchen ! Er kann dann immer noch 90 % der Wege gut fahren ! 

Gruß Christian 

P.S. Ja die Tour findet statt, bei egal welchem Wetter ! (Mein Trainingsplan sagt trainiere, also wird tariniert---- so einfach ist das  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1 (14. Januar 2006)

Hallo! 
Als ich das letzte mal beim Weyerberg war bin ich auch noch mit meinem alten Trekkingrad gefahren. Ging eigentlich alles. Zur Not halt schultern. Nur Speichenspannung sollte gut sein bei dem gefrorenen Boden.
Bin selber morgen nicht dabei. Fahre in der Parallelwelt. Viel Spaß euch!

Gruß Hendrik


----------



## ohneworte (14. Januar 2006)

Hi,

erscheine allein beim HAW. Also achtet kurz vor 10 Uhr auf einen schwarzen VW Sharan mit Cloppenburger Kennzeichen und bunter Werbebeschriftung. 

Meine Kondition ist allerdings nicht so sonderlich gut!  Also erst einmal vorsichtig rantasten, da die erste Tour auf dem Rad seit 3 oder 4 Monaten ansteht.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## BBK (14. Januar 2006)

ach kein problem ich hab mich heute so verfahren, meine beine fülen sich an wie blei ;=) In dem Sinne bin ich zu 99% morgen auch dabei aber bitte laaansam und keine umwege


----------



## DAMDAM (14. Januar 2006)

Ja, Ja und wenn ich jetzt noch sage, dass ich im Winter immer nicht richtig in die Gänge komme und mich total schlapp fühle, fährt bestimmt niemand anderes morgen mehr mit   . 

Naja, wie sieht es denn aus wer ist den morgen noch dabei ? Möchteste nochmal so nen Marathontag hinter dich bringen Ralf ?


----------



## ralfathome (14. Januar 2006)

moin,

och DAMDAM, Du wirst morgen sicher gaaanz  gaaanz laaaannngsaaaam fahren wollen? Wenn ich darf würde ich gern mitrollen, ich kann ja abkürzen 

Fotos von heute im Album

Bis dann ralf    die happy    at home


----------



## DAMDAM (14. Januar 2006)

@ Ralf 

Ich habe es den Mitfahrern versprochen nicht auf die Tube zu drücken, außerdem darf mein Puls morgen nicht über 135 im Durchschnitt  (das heißt ihr werdet zwar nicht frieren, aber auch noch ganze Sätze sprechen können *hoffe ich* sonst laber ich euch zu  ) 
.

Bis morgen früh 

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (14. Januar 2006)

@Damdam
Um deine im ICQ gestellte Frage zu beantworten (war grad bügeln). Nö, morgen ist mir das zu früh. Außerdem muss ich voraussichtlich einen kleinen Rausch ausschlafen.  

Allen die morgen biken, viel Spaß und ähnlich gutes Wetter!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## ohneworte (15. Januar 2006)

Hi,

so geduscht, Mittag gegessen und Wunden geleckt ein kleines Fazit zu heut morgen:

Wetter super, Tour super, Material nicht so gut vorbereitet, Kondition bescheiden!

Die letzten beiden Punkte kann man ja dauerhaft verbessern, Punkt 3 sogar sehr schnell. Mit der Kondition wirds wohl ein wenig länger dauern!

Ansonsten wenn ihr wieder ne Bremse brauchen könnt bin ich demnächst wieder dabei!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## BBK (15. Januar 2006)

jau war ne sehr schöne runde hätte nur nen bisschen wärmer sein können, allerdings war die Sonne sehr schön zu geniessen.


----------



## DAMDAM (15. Januar 2006)

Ich muß auch sagen das Wetter und die Gruppe waren gut und das fahren auf den Trails hat Spaß gemacht  . Achja trainingsziel erfüllt Durchschnittspuls 136   . So eine Tour könne wir öfter fahren am Wochenende !

Gruß Christian 

@ Maxihb 

Wann bist du denn mal wieder dabei ?


----------



## ralfathome (15. Januar 2006)

moin,
locker rollen angesagt und umgesetzt.

Foto im Album

Gruß ralf


----------



## maxihb (15. Januar 2006)

@ Damdam...

ich hoffe bald... bei mir ist momentan im Dienstplan der große Wurm drin, so dass ich momentan ausschließlich Rolle fahre (entweder dunkel oder zu früh und zu kalt)... dazu die ewigen Geburtstagsfeiern, die mich momentan schon echt nerven, dauernd erklähren, dass man wegen der Formgewinnung nur n kleines Stück Kuchen essen möchte (Leben ist Hart!!!)


Aber ich hoffe mal ganz stark, dass nächsten Sa ne nette Nachzmittagstour mit euch drin ist!!!

@ juk...

tut mir leid, ich hab dich schon wieder vom 3. Platz geworfen... aber die Beine waren so gut *rausred*

Greetz 

Maxi


----------



## wanted man (16. Januar 2006)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> @ juk...
> tut mir leid, ich hab dich schon wieder vom 3. Platz geworfen...


... und von hinten kommt stiffmaster angerollt! jetzt wird ganz eng für dich, juk.


----------



## Stiffmasterfive (16. Januar 2006)

I have a Dream, that one day i'm nicht mehr Letzter!  

JUK, ich kann schon das Rasseln deiner Kette hören!  


Gruss Chris


----------



## Hendrik1 (16. Januar 2006)

3. Platz? Wovon?


----------



## DAMDAM (16. Januar 2006)

Ich glaube die meinen die Teaminternewertung beim Winterpokal !

Ach ja, wer ist denn am Samstag bei einer Tour treffen HaW dabei ? Es gibt zu 90% da dann was neues zu sehen !*freu* (siehe Signatur: es kann sein das die sich bis zum Wochenende endert   )

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wanted man (16. Januar 2006)

Hendrik1 schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Platz? Wovon?





			
				DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube die meinen die Teaminternewertung beim Winterpokal !


korrekt, diese hier.


----------



## juk (16. Januar 2006)

@Rentnergang
Vielen Dank für die Sticheleien! Platz 3 ist wieder mein!  Erkläre die Winterpause hiermit offiziell für beendet, meine Kette rasselt wieder regelmässig.

@wanted_man & ralf
Zieht euch warm an!  









...ist kalt draussen!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## maxihb (16. Januar 2006)

@ Damdam

würde gerne Sa Nachmittag gen Weyerberg fahren... Treffen um 14:00 am HaW??? Wäre jetzt nur son Vorschlag, weil ich mach Momentan ja fast nur Grundlage... und zum Weyerberg hin und zurück gibt gut Kilometer... inkl. einiger Höhenmeter *grins*

@ juk...

mist... komm grad vom Spätdienst wieder und bin schon gezwungen doch noch n Stündchen Rolle zu machen... nur damit ich wieder n blöden Punkt vor dir bin... du bist echt anstrengend!!! *grins*

@ Stifmasterfive...

kommst du Sa mit??? wenn juk nicht können sollte ham wir DIE Chance ihn von zwei Seiten zu zu fahren *grins*

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## Priester100 (16. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
die Sache mit meinen gebrochenen Rahmen hat nun ein Ende gefunden  den ich habe ohne Probleme eine Ersatzrahmen ( G zero pro ) bekommen und kann das Rad in dieser Woche wieder abholen.
Wo geht es am Sonntag hin oder hat jemand einen Vorschlag wo es hingehen kann ?

Gruß Steffen


----------



## ralfathome (16. Januar 2006)

moin,
sieht für mich nach 'nem Doppelpack für Sa aus, na ja, bin ja Kummer gewohnt, Hauptsache langsam rollen. So'n bischen WP Triezerei ist ja auch in Ordnung wenn es im Rahmen bleibt. 

Beeindruckender ist eigentlich die Abwicklung von Steffens Problem, also wenn DAS Scott-Service ist  ach, noch einen 
Foto von heute im Album
Gruß ralf


----------



## maxihb (17. Januar 2006)

ich hab ihn wieder    

Meinen 3ten Platz!!! (Übrigens, wir sind in der Teamwertung wieder auf 43 vorgeprescht!!!)

@ juk...

ich hoffe natürlich, dass du Sa mit kommst!!! 

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## Stiffmasterfive (17. Januar 2006)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> @ Stifmasterfive...
> 
> kommst du Sa mit??? wenn juk nicht können sollte ham wir DIE Chance ihn von zwei Seiten zu zu fahren *grins*



Würde ich sehr gerne, aber ich habe am Samstags immer Schule!
Und danach muss ich mich dann um meine kleine Tochter kümmern!

Mir bleibt im Moment nur das Radeln zur Arbeit und der Sonntag!

Gruss Chris


----------



## ohneworte (17. Januar 2006)

Moin @ all,

ich wäre Sonntag morgens bei einer gemütlichen Runde auch wieder dabei (Was ne gemütliche Runde dann für mich ist steht auf einem anderen Blatt, die anderen 3 können das beurteilen )!

Uhrzeit wie letzte Woche wäre O.K.. 

Werd mal sehen ob ich Mittwoch oder Donnerstag noch mal ne Runde aufs Bike komme und dann hoffe ich auf ein bischen mehr Dampf in den Beinen als letzten Sonntag. 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ralfathome (17. Januar 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> @wanted_man & ralf
> Zieht euch warm an!
> 
> ...ist kalt draussen!
> ...


moin,
@JUK sieht aber eher nach Regenjacke aus. Achte darauf, das die Elektrik im Spritzwasserbereich nicht den runden Tritt zu Aussetzern reizt   

Bis bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (17. Januar 2006)

@Samstags-Sonntagsfahrer

Mein Vorschlag ist *Samstag* :

*12:30 Uhr HaW *?

Ziel:*Weyerberg* 

Dauer: *ca. 3-3,5 Stunden *

Sonntag :

*10:00 Uhr HaW *?

Ziel: *Ab-trail *

Dauer: *2 Stunden *

Beide male Tempo : *locker bis mittel *( mal sehen wie schnell so ein Hardtail ist ! und ob die Post das auch alles so schaft ! )(Das Tempo richtet sich natürlich auch immer nach den Mitfahrern, wenn ihr Gas geben wollt dann können wir am Samstag darüber reden, am Sonntag nur locker !)


Gruß Christian


----------



## juk (17. Januar 2006)

Könnte mir vorstellen am WE beide Tage zu rollen, schließlich muss ich ja Maxi & Stiff langfristig auf die Plätze 4 und 5 verweisen.  Die hier genannten Termin sind ja ganz ansprechend. Genaues weiss ich aber erst am WE.

Bis dann,
Jürgen


----------



## BBK (17. Januar 2006)

man ich könnt kotzen (naja hab ich schon 5 mal  ) War eben beim doc bin die ganze woche krankgeschrieben Magen Darm Infekt und nen ruhe puls von 105  
Naja wird wohl nix mitm we


----------



## juk (17. Januar 2006)

@bbk
Gute Besserung!

@alle
Kennt vielleicht jemand einen Scott-, Cube-, oder Ghosthändler hier in der Nähe / Region? Damdam, wo bestellst Du denn i.d.R, alles online?


----------



## DAMDAM (17. Januar 2006)

@ Juk 

Ich gehe zu Stadler um mir die Scott anzuschauen und um zu verhandeln ( 10 % ) sind immer drin, meinen neuen Rahmen habe ich hier bestellt :
http://www.bike-supply.net/deals.html
 und sonst gibt es hier noch gute Scott deals:
http://www.bikeschmie.de/component/...tegory_id,34/option,com_virtuemart/Itemid,52/

(die haben auch Ghost soweit ich weiß )

und sonst findest du hier glaube ich auch was :
http://www.bikeshops.de/bikeshops/ShopsAngebote.asp

Gruß Christian


----------



## BBK (17. Januar 2006)

danke, ich glaub cube gibts in HB Nord bzw OHZ musst mal auf der seite von cube guckn.
scott müsste stadler sein, ghost weiss ich leider nich.
der Jakst in osterholz müsste auch top bikes haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (17. Januar 2006)

Hi

@ bkk

gute Besserung auch von mir!

@ juk

sprech mich doch Sonntag beim HAW an, hab ganz gute Connections in der Fahrradbranche!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## riser (17. Januar 2006)

Moin!

@ WE-Fahrer

Mal schauen wie es zeitlich klappt, dann meld ich mich kurzfristig auch für ne Tour an, entscheidet sich aber erst gegen Ende der Woche.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## DAMDAM (17. Januar 2006)

Ich habe beide Termine mal bei Last Minute Biking eingetragen ! Bitte denkt daran das ich an beiden Tagen dabei bin und verzeiht mir wenn ich ein bißchen zu spät komme  ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfathome (17. Januar 2006)

moin,
 BBK und DAMDAM gute Genesung.

Ghost gibt es auch in Achim.

Die MTBr, die sich über wermachtmit verabreden, planen ein Biken unter Tage im Erlebnisbergwerk Sondershausen, das dürfte im Harz sein http://www.erlebnisbergwerk.com/sites/sport.shtml. Wenn 10 Personen oder mehr dabei sind pro Sattel 29 Euronen. Termin soll der 11.02. sein (ich weiß, Saisonplanung). Wenn doch jemand interessiert ist, bei 23 - 27 Grad und ca. 30% Luftfeuchte zu fahren, Link ist in Signatur.
Gruß ralf


----------



## riser (18. Januar 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> BBK und DAMDAM gute Genesung.
> 
> Ghost gibt es auch in Achim.
> ...




Moin Ralf!

Sondershausen ist nördliches Thüringen und liegt ein Stück unterhalb von Nordhausen (Nordhäuser Doppelkorn) an der A38. Wo genau der Stollen ist muss ich mal meine Frau fragen. Die kommt nämlich von aus der Gegend und wollte da auch ganz gerne mal fahren. 
Leider liegt der 11.02. noch in meiner Klausurenphase, von daher wäre so ein langer Ausflug zuviel für mich (zeitlich). Außerdem wollte wir uns ja an dem Tag auf ein oder zwei Bier zur Saisonbesprechung etc. treffen (wie du richtig bemerkt hast).
Allerdings gibt es in dem Stollen von Sondershausen auch jedes Jahr ein offizielles Rennen, was ja eine Alternative wäre. Den Termin weiß ich aber noch nicht. Aber das wird ja wahrscheinlich auf der Internetseite stehen.

Vielleicht bis zum WE

Dirk


----------



## Tatze83 (18. Januar 2006)

moin

ich werd wohl sonntag dabei sein. samstag könnte bei mir etwas knapp werden, aber vielleicht schaffe ich es auch. habe gestern erstmal den nobby nick (2.1) aufgezogen und meine clickies angebaut  war ja peinlich bei der letzten tour.

also bis sonntag dann 

achso: was haltet ihr vonner kohlfahrt?


----------



## ohneworte (18. Januar 2006)

Moin Moin,

hab mich doch schon trotz gestrigem 6-Tage-Rennen Besuch hochgewagt und kann nur sagen:

Bike jetzt perfekt eingestellt, die noch fehlenden Bike-Klamotten erworben; also Sonntag morgens HAW!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## wanted man (18. Januar 2006)

komm heut heute morgen in die werkstatt und sehe, das der kollege die luftpumpe repariert hat. jetzt kann man beim pumpen wieder richtig gas geben! ein echter rennkompressor


----------



## riser (18. Januar 2006)

wanted man schrieb:
			
		

> komm heut heute morgen in die werkstatt und sehe, das der kollege die luftpumpe repariert hat. jetzt kann man beim pumpen wieder richtig gas geben! ein echter rennkompressor






 L O L


----------



## dinosaur (18. Januar 2006)

@wanted man: Machst du jetzt deine Winterpokal-Punkte an diesem speziellen Gerät? 

Bin am Samstag vielleicht auch mit dabei; für mich wäre aber nur lockeres Rollen angesagt, da am Sonntag das letzte Rennen des WEC stattfindet; geht zwar nicht ums Eingemachte, aber man startet ja nicht so gerne schon mit schweren Beinen 
Ciao
dino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (18. Januar 2006)

Postbote war da !          Bin jetzt auch Hardtailfahrer ! 

Bilder vom Rahmen folgen die Akkus der Digicam streiken nur gerade !

Gruß Christian 

P.S. Samstag locker können wir machen !


----------



## ohneworte (18. Januar 2006)

Hey Damdam,

ich dacht Sonntag sollte locker sein!? Ich bekomme gerade Angst!

@ wanted man

Jetzt weiß ich endlich wie ich meine Pumpe tunen kann! 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## riser (18. Januar 2006)

Moin!

@Damdam

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## DAMDAM (18. Januar 2006)

@Ohneworte

Du brauchst keine Angst vor Sonntag zu haben ! Man kann mit einem leichten Bike auch langsam fahren ! Es wird bestimmt nicht anstrengender als am letzten Sonntag  !

So habe noch schnell ein Foto von dem Rahmen gemacht und werde ihn gleich aufbauen !


----------



## BBK (18. Januar 2006)

******** der sieht ja schon affen geil aus. glückwunsch

evtl bin ich sonntag auch dabei je nach wetter mir gehts zum glück schon besser aber mal schaun


----------



## juk (18. Januar 2006)

@Damdam
Da kann man ja nur gratulieren. Schickes Teil. Hoffe es am WE in Action zu sehen. Danke für die Tips übrigens. Hab zwar nur für nen Bekannten angefragt, aber irgendwie hat es bei mir auch Bedarf geweckt. 

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Priester100 (18. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

endlich ist mein Bike wieder einsatzbereit und werde wohl am Samstag und auch am Sonntag dabei sein.
Mal sehen wie sich das mit dem neuen Rahmen und neuen Reifen fahren läst.
Das einzige was nich noch stört ist die alte Schwinge mit der nicht zum Rahmen passenden Beschriftung,mal sehen was ich da machen werde.


Gruß Steffen


----------



## Tatze83 (18. Januar 2006)

herlichen glückwunsch @damdam

werden uns dann ja sonntag sehen.

werd dann auch noch meine freundin mitbringen (sie hat mein altes bike). soll ja ne lockere tour werden.. nä? 

gerade eben hab ich meinen nobby nic eingefahren. top reifen!

so die badewanne wartet


----------



## baluweb (18. Januar 2006)

Hi,

ich werde am Samstag auch dabei sein. Ob es auch am Sonntag was wird entscheide ich dann spontan...

Bis zum WE!!
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (18. Januar 2006)

@ Baluweb...

würde für Sa eine Fahrgemeinschaft zum HaW vorschlagen!!! Wenn du magst... natürlich mitm Auto *grins*

@ juk...

den dritten Platz biste gleich wieder los *grins*


----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2006)

Hi damdam,

meinen Glückwunsch, schöner Rahmen der Marke C. Dammann! 

Bis Sonntag
Jens


----------



## juk (19. Januar 2006)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> @ juk...
> 
> den dritten Platz biste gleich wieder los *grins*



Hmpf. Und der mit'm Rad zur Arbeit-Fahrer Stiff nähert sich von hinten. Werde wohl am Wochenende ein paar "Ralf-Schichten" einlegen müssen. Wenn das so weiter geht, hole ich mir doch noch ne Rolle. Dann herrschen wenigstens faire Bedinungen. 

Ich fordere hiermit Sonderpunkte für Draussen-Fahrer!  

Und nächste Woche wirds wieder kälter...


----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2006)

Moin @ all,

hat eigentlich irgend jemand Bock und Zeit am morgigen Freitag ne kleine gemütliche Runde zu fahren? Zeit wäre mir ziemlich egal, hab ja ein wenig Urlaub! 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## DAMDAM (19. Januar 2006)

@ohneworte

Wenn du Lust hast und ich heute bei Stadler ne E-type Umwerfer mit top-pull bekomme ( Habe LX - XT- und XTR E-Type in Down pull von meinen alten Bikes :kotz: :kotz: ) Dann könnte ich Freitag um 9:30 Uhr ( Muss um  12:15 Uhr) in der Uni sein deswegen so früh ! Ich melde mich heute abend aber nochmal!


@ JUK

Wenn alle Stricke reißen kann ich dir meine Rolle leihen(ist schon weggepackt weil is laut und macht keinen Spaß) !

Gruß Chrisian


----------



## maxihb (19. Januar 2006)

@ Damdam

bitte die SA-Runde auf 13:30 verlegen... Hab vorher Nachtdienst...

@ juk

Rolle fahren macht nicht im entferntesten Spaß... ich hab nur keine Lust Abends von 23 - 24 Uhr Nightrides zu veranstalten... für faire Bedingungen könntest du ja mal mit Schichtdienst anfangen *grins*

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (19. Januar 2006)

@ Maxihb 

Du mußt auch bedenken das es früh dunkel wird und einige danach noch mitdem Rad nach Hause müssen ! Mir ist es egal als Kompromiss könnten wir 13:00 Uhr sagen ? 

Ich werde aber denke ich schon um 12:30 Uhr dort sein und ein bißchen den Trail an der Autobahn fahren !

@ Ohneworte 

Ich fahre heute Abend zu Stadler und selbst wenn die einen da haben werde ich es nicht schaffen alles am Freitagmorgen fertig zu haben, da ich ja nebenbei auch noch studiere und da heute Abend auch wa tun muss !

Gruß Christian


----------



## Hendrik1 (19. Januar 2006)

@ juk: meine Rolle kannste auch leihweise haben. Benutze die selber nur als Putzständer. Ansonsten fahre ich lieber draussen und mit Licht und wenn es sein muss mit 'ner Motorrad-Kombi.

Bringe mein Laufrad vom RR für zum Speichen pflegen zu Campa (www.Wiegetritt.com), so daß ich mich für Sa freuen würde, könnte ich mit Euch mit. Weyerberg? 13.30 ist O.k.
Gruß Hendrik


----------



## La Carinosa (19. Januar 2006)

Oh je... Ihr scheint ja voll die Cracks zu sein... Ich komm trotzdem mal mit am Samstag. Ist der Weyerberg der Hügel in Worpswede? Wird die Strecke eher Asphalt sein, oder auch Gelände?


----------



## La Carinosa (19. Januar 2006)

Wann fahrt ihr denn nun am Samstag? Um 12.30 oder später?


----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2006)

Hi Damdam,

Freitag morgens 09.30 Uhr wäre sogar machbar, falls du das Bike doch noch fertig bekommst. 

Ansonsten muss ich dann wohl Freitag allein los wenn nicht noch jemand anders Lust aufs Biken hat. Wie gesagt, Uhrzeit ist mir relativ egal.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## BBK (19. Januar 2006)

wow wird ja richtig voll hier


----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2006)

Hi @ all,

wenn ich mir so die Uhrzeiten anschaue: Ja sach ma, arbeitet denn hier kaina? 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## juk (19. Januar 2006)

Hendrik1 schrieb:
			
		

> @ juk: meine Rolle kannste auch leihweise haben. Benutze die selber nur als Putzständer. Ansonsten fahre ich lieber draussen und mit Licht und wenn es sein muss mit 'ner Motorrad-Kombi.



Ist deine Rolle leiser als die von Damdam? Dann würde ich das Angebot gerne annehmen. Zum antesten.

@La Carinosa
Weyerberg ist in Worpswede. Anfahrt leider nur Straße, aufm "Berg" eher weniger.  

@ohneworte
Doch gearbytet wird hier schon. Nebenbei.

Mein Samstagsvorschlag:
Wie im LMB 12:30 am HaW, kurz durch die Uniwildnis, dann um 13h nochmal gucken ob Nachzügler am HaW sind und los gehts nach Worpswede.


----------



## DAMDAM (19. Januar 2006)

Finde den Vorschlag von Juk auch am besten :

*Treffen 12:30 Uhr HaW*  -- ab in die Uniwildnis/Anfang Abtrail 

*ca. 13:00- 13:10 Uhr HaW *-- dann Abfahrt Weyerberg 


Gruß Christian


----------



## wanted man (19. Januar 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Samstagsvorschlag:
> Wie im LMB 12:30 am HaW, kurz durch die Uniwildnis, dann um 13h nochmal gucken ob Nachzügler am HaW sind und los gehts nach Worpswede.


das unterstütze ich!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1 (19. Januar 2006)

Dann bin ich am Samstag um 13.00 am HaW. Komme direkt aus Hepstedt (bei Tarmstedt) und werde mich nach dem Weyerhügel direkt nach Hepstedt abseilen.

@ Juk meine Rolle ist mit einem Mtb Reifen die Hölle. Ohne Profil geht es. Habe ne TacX mit Stahlrolle und Fernbedienung.


----------



## ronny61 (19. Januar 2006)

Hi
man soll ja auch nur mit Profillosen Reifen auf die Rolle lol


----------



## ronny61 (19. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
bin neu hier suche noch leute zum Mtbiken baue mir gerade eins zusammen ein Helius fr von Nicolai mir fehlt noch die Gabel sonst ist es soweit fertig na ja fast !Nur ist mir das Geld leider ausgegangen übrigens ich bin aus Grasberg und nicht mehr der jüngste fühle mich aber so lol


----------



## Hendrik1 (19. Januar 2006)

Moin Ronny! Dann sind wir ja schon zu zweit aus der Gegend. Bei den nähsten Treffen kann ich Dich ja abholen.


----------



## ronny61 (19. Januar 2006)

Habe aber noch kein Fahrtüchtiges mtb die Gabel fehlt mir noch


----------



## juk (19. Januar 2006)

Hendrik1 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Juk meine Rolle ist mit einem Mtb Reifen die Hölle. Ohne Profil geht es. Habe ne TacX mit Stahlrolle und Fernbedienung.



Würde auch mitm Renner drauf rollen. Wozu braucht man denn ne Fernbedienung? Treten will ich wohl selber.  Wenn Du Samstag dabei bist, komme ich nochmal drauf zurück.

@ronny61
Willkommen! Ist 61 dein Jahrgang oder dein Alter? 

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Hendrik1 (19. Januar 2006)

@juk: Für den Widerstand.


----------



## ohneworte (19. Januar 2006)

Noch mal ganz nebenbei:

Hat jemand morgen Bock auf eine gemütliche Tour? Zeitpunkt spielt kaum ne Geige. 

Ich schaue morgen früh um 8.00 Uhr wieder rein, also melden bei Interesse! 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## FORT_man (19. Januar 2006)

Hallöchen zusammen,

da wollte ich mich nur mal so melden, ich habe zwei ziemlich üble Erkältungen gehabt und das Wetter war ja auch nicht so super toll in der letzten Zeit 
Egal, ich kucke hier aber trotzdem fast jeden Tag rein, es ist schön zu sehen, daß sich noch viele neue Leute angemeldet haben: willkommen.
Ich weiß noch nicht, was am WE so anliegt, dann werde ich entweder Samstag oder Sonntag dabei sein.

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baluweb (19. Januar 2006)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> @ Baluweb...
> 
> würde für Sa eine Fahrgemeinschaft zum HaW vorschlagen!!! Wenn du magst... natürlich mitm Auto *grins*
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Stiffmasterfive (19. Januar 2006)

Ich dreh durch  ich das erste mal Dritter!
Das muss ich mir erstmal ausdrucken! 

Habt Ihr schon was für Sonntag auf dem Zettel?
Aber wenns geht nicht wieder um 10Uhr! 11Uhr Weserwehr oder so?

Gruss Chris


----------



## riser (19. Januar 2006)

Moin!

@ Stiffmasterfive

Bezüglich Sonntag wirf mal einen Blick ins LMB, da soll was eingetragen sein. Es gab auf jeden Fall schon einige Interessenten für Sonntag.

Gruß

Dirk

PS: Das könnte ein reichhaltiges Bike-WE werden!


----------



## maxihb (19. Januar 2006)

Also ich bin dann Sa mal um 13:00 Uhr am HaW!!! (Gönnt mir auch n bisschen Schlaf!!!) Und dann versteck ich mich solange im Windschatten bis ich wach bin *grins*

Wenn sich jetzt noch jemand für 14:30 am So zu ner kleinen Tour findet, könnte ich direkt nach dem Frühdienst noch ne Runde drehen... wer mag??? (Würde gerne mal wieder Garlstedt unsicher machen!!!) bin völlig unfit, somit schlage ich gemäßigtes Tempo vor...

@ baluweb...

ich schicke dir per PM  meine Handynummer... is einfacher!!!


----------



## ohneworte (20. Januar 2006)

Hi @ all,

für Sonntag bin ich definitiv dabei. Welche Uhrzeit wir dann starten, 10.00, 11.00 oder 14.30, ist mir völlig schnuppe. Also werdet euch einig wann und ich bin bei einer gemäßigten Runde anwesend. 

Wer noch Bock auf eine Runde am heutigen Tage hat, den bitte ich sich zu melden. Gegen 14.30 werde ich ansonsten alleine ins Vilser Holz oder in den Sellingsloh düsen. 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ralfathome (20. Januar 2006)

moin,
sooo viel Fahrspaß am Sa, da verliere ich glatt den Überblick. Ich werde vormittags losrollen und irgendwann irgendwo irgendwen treffen, vermutlich am HaW. Ist aber schon etwas knapp, ab 13:00 noch Richtung Weyerberg.
Gruß ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (20. Januar 2006)

So,

um 14.30 Uhr mit juk eine schöne Runde über den AB-Trail gefahren. Schön nass und matschig wars aber ansonsten super. 

Knapp 2 Stunden hats gedauert und diesmal habe ich auch nicht auf dem Rückweg schlapp gemacht. 

@ juk

danke für den Windschatten vom Wümmedeich bis zur AB 

Also wenn die Beine Sonntag wieder O.K. sind bin ich wieder dabei. Warte nur noch auf die Startzeit.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## DAMDAM (20. Januar 2006)

So hier nochmal die Termine, die ich eingetragen habe und wann ich fahren werde:

Sa: *12:30 Uhr HaW*

So: *10:00 Uhr HaW*

Gruß Christian 

P.S. Finde es klasse das wir morgen zu 8 t sein sollen !


----------



## baluweb (20. Januar 2006)

Hi,
hat sich bereits jemand für morgen um Sonnenschein gekümmert?
Wenn nicht, wer erklärt sich dazu bereit?
CU
Marc


----------



## juk (20. Januar 2006)

ohneworte schrieb:
			
		

> @ juk
> danke für den Windschatten vom Wümmedeich bis zur AB



Da nich für.

Auf meiner Wümmedeichrückrunde bin ich doch tatsächlich noch in einen richtigen(!) Regenschauer gekommen. Egal. War nur mehr Ansporn für eine Ü30-Party (aufm Tacho).  
Ich hoffe meine Schuhe sind bis morgen wieder trocken!

@baluweb
Vielleicht scheint ja dem ein oder anderen die Sonne ausm Arsch. 

Bis morgen,
Jürgen (3. im Team "Bremer Rentnergang"  )


----------



## DAMDAM (20. Januar 2006)

@Baluweb

ICH ! Ich mein Rad gestern probegfahren und seit dem scheint mir ein ganzes Sonnensystem aus dem A... !

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (20. Januar 2006)

@ Damdam...

dann müße ich ja im Windschatten ganz hinten noch kräftig Sonne abbekommen...

Die CUX und OHZ Fraktion (Baluweb und meine wenigkeit) werden dann um 13:00 am Treffpunkt sein!!!

@ juk und stiff

ich find wir machen uns gegenseitig ganz schön heiß... n echter Anreiz jeden Tag aufs neue Gas zu geben... meine Beiner werdens euch im Sommer danken!!!


----------



## juk (20. Januar 2006)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> @ juk und stiff
> ich find wir machen uns gegenseitig ganz schön heiß... n echter Anreiz jeden Tag aufs neue Gas zu geben... meine Beiner werdens euch im Sommer danken!!!



So soll es sein!


----------



## ohneworte (20. Januar 2006)

Auf meiner Wümmedeichrückrunde bin ich doch tatsächlich noch in einen richtigen(!) Regenschauer gekommen

Da saß ich gottseidank bereits wieder im Auto!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (20. Januar 2006)

Hm,

das mit dem Zitat von Juk hat wohl nicht ganz so geklappt! 

Na ja, das nächste mal!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Priester100 (20. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
leider ist mein Bike noch immer nicht fahrbereit daher kann ich leider auch dieses Wochenende nicht dabei sein. 
Ich hoffe das ich am kommenden Wochenende entlich mal dabei sein kann.


Bis bald Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1 (20. Januar 2006)

bin morgen auch um 13.00 da!


----------



## DAMDAM (21. Januar 2006)

@Samstagsfahrer

Ich der Regen wird noch bis 13:00 Uhr anhalten, so aber abnehmen ! Ich werde auf jedenfall auch bei Regen dabei sein um 12:30 Uhr , ob wir um 13:00 Uhr zum Weyerberg fahren könnt Ihr dann entscheiden, von meiner Seite aus ja ! Und denkt immer dran : " Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Kleidung " 

Gruß Christian

P.S. Ich sehe erade in Horn regnet es nicht mehr ! *freu auf Tour*


----------



## Hendrik1 (21. Januar 2006)

Moin!
Hier regnet es nicht. Komme extra hereingefahren. Wäre schade, wenn keiner mitkommt zum Berg.


----------



## wanted man (21. Januar 2006)

heute nachmittag solls höchsten nochmal nieseln gg. abends eventuell etwas schnee, 3-5°. das niederschlagsradar auf wetter.com behauptet auch, das das schlimmste vorbei ist:


----------



## ralfathome (21. Januar 2006)

moin,
ich fahr schon mal los, bis gleich 
gruß ralf


----------



## ohneworte (21. Januar 2006)

Hi,

viel Spass gleich bei der Tour am heutigen Samstag! 

Wenn ihr morgen fahrt bin ich wieder dabei, sofern es in gemäßigtem Tempo abgehen soll.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## maxihb (21. Januar 2006)

Moin Moin *gäääääääääääähn*

Der Regen hat keine Chance... wir sind mit acht Mann... da können wir ihn so er auftauchen sollte zumindest Teilweise umstellen...

Bis gleich


----------



## ralfathome (21. Januar 2006)

moin,
super Tour zu Zehnt, für das Tempo auch noch schön zusammenhängend. 

@ Maxi und Marc: Morgen Nachmittag geht bei mir nicht, sorry (Hab das Sauerstoffzelt gebucht)

Wer hat den Sonnenschein bestellt, TOP
Gruß ralf


----------



## maxihb (21. Januar 2006)

Muß mich anschließen!!! war ne klasse Tour heute... riesig Laune im "Peloton"!!!

@ ralf

Baluweb hat mir grad schon abgesagt... und ich hab ne Einladung zum Kaffee!!! Also muß ich meinen bikefreien Tag nehmen... 

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (21. Januar 2006)

Nochmal der Aufruf für morgen:

*Sonntag: 10:00 Uhr, HaW , ABtrail, locker !*

Mir hat es heute auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht und ich hoffe es war nicht all zu schnell auf dem Rückweg! Am Sonntag wird es definitiv lockerer !

Gruß Christian


----------



## riser (21. Januar 2006)

Moin moin!

So, ich habe jetzt mein Entspannungsbad genommen, es kann wieder auf's Rad gehen lol: ).

Nee, ich muss schon sagen, dass meine Beine doch etwas strapaziert sind. War aber trotzdem spaßig und schreit nach Wiederholung. Es hat doch schon etwas, wenn man in so breiter Masse entlang fährt.

Die wenigen Fotos, die ich gemacht habe, sind jetzt auch in der Galerie zu bewundern.

Für morgen weiß ich noch nicht, da es für mich reichlich früh ist. Wenn ich fünf Minuten über der Zeit nicht da sein sollte, dann wartet nicht auf mich. 
Ich werde dann *nicht *erscheinen. 

Jetzt ist ersteinmal schön Nuddelessen angesagt.

Ich wünsch euch was!

Gruß 

Dirk



PS: GESCHWINDIGKEIT BRINGT SICHERHEIT!!!

Wo das 'Andechser' ist werde ich die Tage mal nachreichen. Aber wer selber schon mal gucken will, der sollte sich Richtung Katharinen-Passage in der Bremer City bewegen. 
Sehr urig, sehr lecker und bezahlbar. Es sei denn, es gibt Jemanden der sich Haxen oder Weißwürschtl verweigert. Ist nämlich bayrisch.


----------



## dinosaur (21. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
nette Tour heute und wider erwarten sogar ein wenig Sonne!
Fotos in der Galerie / Ausfahrten.
Ciao
dino


----------



## juk (21. Januar 2006)

Geile Tour heute, in der Tat! Ganz schön anstrengend, daß die Ortschildsprints jetzt auch hier Einzug gehalten haben. Ich bin fix und fertig! Aber glücklich.  



			
				riser schrieb:
			
		

> PS: GESCHWINDIGKEIT BRINGT SICHERHEIT!!!



Hehe, ich bin ja heute meinem Benutzertitel (Trail-Dilettant) gerecht geworden. 2x auf die Seite gelegt auf dem wanted_man-Trail. Werde mir das für's nächste Mal ganz genau einprägen.



			
				riser schrieb:
			
		

> Wo das 'Andechser' ist werde ich die Tage mal nachreichen. Aber wer selber schon mal gucken will, der sollte sich Richtung Katharinen-Passage in der Bremer City bewegen.
> Sehr urig, sehr lecker und bezahlbar. Es sei denn, es gibt Jemanden der sich Haxen oder Weißwürschtl verweigert. Ist nämlich bayrisch.



Uh... oh... :kotz: Hörma, wir sind hier im nem Radsport-Forum, da lädt man zu Pasta-Parties! Naja, zur Not trinke ich 7 Bier (ersetzten ja bekanntlich eine Mahlzeit)  

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## ohneworte (22. Januar 2006)

Hi @ all,

bis gleich beim HAW. Lockere Runde AB-Trail für die schweren Beine!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ralfathome (22. Januar 2006)

moin,
ist ein bischen frisch heute früh, warm anziehen.

Bis gleich

Schon zurück, schön sonnig und trocken war es heute.

Fotos im Album


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BBK (22. Januar 2006)

war auch noch kurz aufn deich kanns sei ndas dino tandem fährt? :=D


----------



## ohneworte (22. Januar 2006)

Moin,

schöne kühle Tour heute morgen. Ich hab zwar mal wieder Bremse "spielen" müssen, aber ich hoffe es war noch erträglich. 

@BBK

schau mal in Dino`s Galerie, da isses abgebildet! 

@ all

ich hätte wohl Dienstag wieder Zeit und Lust auf ne kleine Ausfahrt, Uhrzeit aufgrund Urlaub egal. Also wer Lust und Laune hat bitte melden. 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## baluweb (22. Januar 2006)

@ Maxi: Auftrag ausgeführt!! 6,5 Stunden und ein zwischenzeitlich total zerflückter Gölfe später ist die AHK nun montiert! Also, wieviel Punkte würde das im WP geben (wenn ich dann mitmachen würde...)???
Bis zur nächsten Tour
Marc


----------



## maxihb (22. Januar 2006)

@ baluweb...

also 6,5 Std... hm... alternative Sportarten *grins* gibt blos zwei Punkte *fies sei* Aber Respekt vor der Leistung... jetzt passen ja zwei Bikes aufs Auto!!!

weil nur Biken ist Training!!!

ich werd mich morgen mal mit einer dem Menschen nicht zugedachten Sportart befassen... ich geh Schwimmen!!! (die Beine fühlen sich schwer und ausgebrannt an... ich werd mal n paar Tage Bikepause nehmen...)

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## dinosaur (22. Januar 2006)

Ja, dino fährt auch Tandem!
Nach der MB-Ausfahrt am Vormittag(Fotos in der Galerie) hab ich mir kurz die Füße aufgewärmt und dann ging es auf dem Tandem nochmal auf den Deich; sehr nett mit Rückenwind bis zum Lesumsperrwerk aber dann wieder der reichlich frische Gegenwind auf dem Rückweg: da mußten wir  uns in der "Alten Wümmescheune" mit Kaffee und Kuchen dopen (gibt dort übrigens die größten Kuchenstücke, die ich kenne und immer 6-8 verschiedene Sorten- selbstgebacken) und Zuhause dann erstmal in die Badewanne.  
Habt ihr Glück, das ich nicht beim WP mitmache- sonst würd ich jetzt noch ne Stunde auf die Rolle gehen 
Ciao
dino


----------



## BBK (23. Januar 2006)

dinosaur schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, dino fährt auch Tandem!
> Nach der MB-Ausfahrt am Vormittag(Fotos in der Galerie) hab ich mir kurz die Füße aufgewärmt und dann ging es auf dem Tandem nochmal auf den Deich; sehr nett mit Rückenwind bis zum Lesumsperrwerk aber dann wieder der reichlich frische Gegenwind auf dem Rückweg: da mußten wir  uns in der "Alten Wümmescheune" mit Kaffee und Kuchen dopen (gibt dort übrigens die größten Kuchenstücke, die ich kenne und immer 6-8 verschiedene Sorten- selbstgebacken) und Zuhause dann erstmal in die Badewanne.
> Habt ihr Glück, das ich nicht beim WP mitmache- sonst würd ich jetzt noch ne Stunde auf die Rolle gehen
> Ciao
> dino


ha wusst ich doch hab dich kurz ausm blickwinkel gesehn


----------



## wanted man (23. Januar 2006)

dinosaur schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr Glück, das ich nicht beim WP mitmache- sonst würd ich jetzt noch ne Stunde auf die Rolle gehen



wir hätte dich ja gerne im team gehabt, aber du wolltest ja nicht!


----------



## ohneworte (23. Januar 2006)

wenn jemand Bock hat Dienstag eine kleine Runde zu drehen dann möge er sich melden!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ralfathome (23. Januar 2006)

moin,

@Jens  Bock hätte ich schon, aber die Arbeit....

Mittwoch werde ich am Vormittag eine kleine Tour fahren, wenn das Wetter nicht zu schlecht ist. Ab ins Oellager

Gruß ralf


----------



## ohneworte (23. Januar 2006)

Hi Ralf,

am Mittwoch muss ich auch wieder arbeiten, also werde ich wohl morgen nachmittag allein in den Sellingsloh biken.#

Gruss
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priester100 (24. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
endlich kann ich mein Bike abholen und kann das nächste Wochenende mitfahren.
Hat jemand schon einen Vorschlag wo es hingehen soll ?
Nach dem es am letzten Wochenende nach Worpswede ging würde ich Syke oder Öllager vorschlagen wir könnten aber auch mal nach Garlstedt fahren.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## juk (24. Januar 2006)

Puh, was ne Scheißkälte  zur Zeit. Muss wohl Platz 3 kampflos dem Bokeler Dorfchampion überlassen. 

Wenn wir am WE nen Tick über 0° sind, bin ich dabei. Egal wohin.

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## DAMDAM (24. Januar 2006)

Bin für Samstag auch raus ich muß leider mal wieder was für meine Bildung tun und meinem Hauptberuf (Student) nachkommen ! Am Sonntag wäre ich dabei, wenn es nicht zu kalt ist oder Schnee liegt !

Gruß Christian ( Der seine Rolle und seinen Crosstrainer doch gut findet  )


----------



## Priester100 (24. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
ich denke wenn die Sonne scheind und wir nicht so früh losfahren kann die Tour trotz kälte doch ganz schön sein.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## maxihb (24. Januar 2006)

@ juk...

ich geh im Moment auch bloß son bisschen Joggen... wegen ist zu kalt im Wind aufm Radl... bringt nicht wirklich Punkte... schlage momemtan wetterbedingten WP-Waffenstillstand vor... 

übrigens, Bokeler Dorfchampion bin ich 2005 in der Disziplin:"Sturz bei der höchsten jemals mit einem Bike aus Bokel gemessenen  Geschwindigkeit" geworden...


----------



## Stiffmasterfive (25. Januar 2006)

Guten Morgen,
wenn es am Sonntag nach Syke geht, würde ich gerne in Weyhe dazu kommen!
Das wäre ja endlich die Chance mal mit euch zu biken!

Gruss Chris


----------



## ohneworte (25. Januar 2006)

Moin @ all,

bin leider wahrscheinlich am WE voll ausgebucht. Einzige Chance für mich ist der Freitag nachmittag.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## La Carinosa (25. Januar 2006)

Moin,

ins Öllager würde ich am Wochenende auch auf jeden Fall nochmal mitkommen. 

Gruß Yvonne

P.S.: Was hat das mit euren Punkten eigentlich zu bedeuten???


----------



## ralfathome (25. Januar 2006)

moin,
an die Touren am WE würde ich mich gern anschließen, Sa Oellager und So Syke hört sich gut an.

Für Yvonne: Der Winterpokal soll Motivation für sportliche Betätigung sein, man trägt Zeiten ein und bekommt Punkte. Der WP läuft vom 07. Nov bis Ende März. In diesem Team gibt es zur Zeit einen spannenden Dreikampf um Platz 3! Bis zum Ende des WP werde ich versuchen, daraus einen Vierkampf um Platz 2 zu gestalten    Andere erwähnenswerte Teams gibt es eigentlich gar nicht

Gruß ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baluweb (25. Januar 2006)

Servus,
ich bin auch für ein wenig radeln am WE. Samstag hört sich gut an...
Bis denne Marc


----------



## DAMDAM (25. Januar 2006)

@Ralf 
 Ich lass den Federhandschuh mal da liegen   und gehe dran vorbei !

Fürs Wochenende bin ich leider raus   und werde mich mit der Rolle zufrieden geben  , da ich für die Uni lernen muss !

Alle viel Spaß beim biken in der Woche und am Wochenende   Ich hoffe ihr genießt das Wetter !

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (25. Januar 2006)

Touraufruf:

Sa, 13:00 HaW... Richtung Weyerberg... km in die Beine... wer kommt mit???

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## ralfathome (26. Januar 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lass den Federhandschuh mal da liegen und gehe dran vorbei!
> 
> Gruß Christian



Treffer, versenkt! Hast recht, Du hast gewonnen.

Wenn überhaupt Fehdehandschuh, dann schon an die richtige Klientel: 

die Ortsschildsprinter von der Weyerbergtour.

Meckermodus an: Auf der Rückfahrt sind wir vor Frankenburg auf der zweispurigen Strasse gefahren, Pkw dürfen dort 100 fahren. In der Gruppe ist das sicherlich eine gute Option, aber dann sollte man auch Gruppe bleiben und sich nicht in 3 oder 4 Grüppchen teilen. Das ich den Prellbock spiele, an dem Pkw hängenbleiben , damit einige sich den Sprint gönnen können, passiert mir nicht noch einmal. Meckermodus aus

Gruß ralf


----------



## ohneworte (26. Januar 2006)

kurze Frage:

fährt irgend jemand morgen nachmittag?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## wanted man (26. Januar 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> Meckermodus an: Auf der Rückfahrt sind wir vor Frankenburg auf der zweispurigen Strasse gefahren, Pkw dürfen dort 100 fahren. In der Gruppe ist das sicherlich eine gute Option (.....)


da geb ich dir prinzipiell recht, allerdings möchte ich noch zwei punkte in die waagschale werfen:
1. der radweg auf der linken seite ist ohnehin eine zumutung. ich glaub auch, das der in richtung frankenburg gar nicht als radweg ausgeschildert ist. (somit wäre er auch nicht benutzungspflichtig)
2. die strasse ist dort nicht stark befahren (ich kann mich auch an kein auto erinnern, welches uns dort überholt hat) und durch die lange grade für autofahrer ziemlich gut zu überblicken.
sorry, wenns dich genervt hat, till


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (26. Januar 2006)

@ Ralf 


Es tut mir Leid,wenn dort etwas "schief gelaufen ist, auf der einen Seite kann ich dich sehr gut verstehen auf der anderen kann ich zu meiner Verteidigung ( Ich war auch den Ortsschildrasern dabei ) nur sagen ich hatte nicht damit gerechnet, dass dort am Sonntag so "starker Verkehr" sein würde !

Ich gelobe aber Besserung !

@ Jens 

Ja ich , aber auf der Rolle    ! Vielleicht am Sonntag !


----------



## wanted man (26. Januar 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> ( Ich war auch den Ortsschildrasern dabei )


genau!
du hast doch überhaupt mit der ******** angefangen!!


----------



## baluweb (26. Januar 2006)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> Touraufruf:
> 
> Sa, 13:00 HaW... Richtung Weyerberg... km in die Beine... wer kommt mit???
> 
> ...



Hört sich gut an. Vielleicht starte ich zu Hause, stoße dann 13 Uhr HaW dazu und radel dann durch das Teufelsmoor zurück...entscheide ich noch.
Marc


----------



## riser (26. Januar 2006)

Moin!

Jemand Lust morgen gegen 11:00h mit Richtung Syke zu biken?

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## DAMDAM (26. Januar 2006)

@wanted man 

Ich finde deine Ausdrucksweise etwas primitiv was deinen letzten Kommentar angeht ! Und ja ich war dabei !,ich bin aber nicht der erste gewesen der da aus der Gruppe raus gefahren ist, ich bin am Ende an allen vorbeigefahren, aber vor mir haben sich drei andere aus der Gruppe entfernt, ich bin nur auf und vorbeigefahren !!! 

Kleiner Hinweis:

"Erst denken, dann schreiben !" soll in manchen Situationen helfen Konflikte zuvermeiden


----------



## ohneworte (27. Januar 2006)

@ riser

meinst du mit morgen um 11.00 Uhr Freitag oder Samstag? Wenn du Freitag meinst ist mir 11.00 zu früh, würde es arbeitstechnisch frühestens um 14.00 Uhr schaffen.

Samstag geht leider garnicht, genauso am Sonntag, da lieg ich noch im Koma von Kohltour und anschließendem Geburtstag von nem Kumpel! 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## wanted man (27. Januar 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> @wanted man
> Ich finde deine Ausdrucksweise etwas primitiv was deinen letzten Kommentar angeht !


  <- den hat ich vergessen


----------



## riser (27. Januar 2006)

Moin!

@ ohneworte

Ich meine heute 11:00h, weils nachmittags genn Heimat geht.


@ Ortsschildsprinter

Ich glaube nicht, dass sich aus dieser Sache ein Konflikt entwickeln kann, weil sie einfach zu banal ist. Schließlich wurde ja keinem was Böses angetan.
Wir wissen jetzt was wir nächstes Mal besser oder anders machen sollten. Dafür braucht man sich sicher nicht streiten.

Bringt die Energie lieber aufs Pedal.


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## La Carinosa (27. Januar 2006)

Moin moin,

also, ich hab ja nicht so Lust schon wieder zum Weyerberg zu fahren. Werd mal in meiner alten Heimat, dem Öllager, ein bißchen rumgurken am Samstag. Will irgendwer mit? 

Yvonne


----------



## maxihb (27. Januar 2006)

wenn sonst niemand Lust zum Weyerberg hat verzieh ich mich n bisschen auf den Truppenübungsplatz (große Runde)!!!

@ Baluweb

dazu noch am So ne kleine Tour??? Morgens, wenn die Regierungen noch schlafen??? so gegen 8:30??? Und dann mit Brötchen zurück zu den schlafenen Holden???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stiffmasterfive (27. Januar 2006)

Moin,
ich würde gerne mal am Sonntag mit dem MTB eine Runde drehen! 
Meine Zeitvorstellung wäre so zwischen 10&11uhr start in Weyhe!
Wäre schön wenn da jemand von euch mitkommt!

Ansonsten muss ich mich wohl wieder auf mein RR schwingen!

Gruss Chris


----------



## Priester100 (27. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
so wie es aussieht ist ein genaues Ziel noch nicht klar und daher sage ich mal 11.00 treffen am Ww und dann ab ins Öllager.
Für Sonntag auch 11.00 treffen am Ww aber dann nach Syke.

@Yvonne ist 11.00 am Samstag Ok?


Gruß Steffen


----------



## La Carinosa (27. Januar 2006)

Tach auch,

wie schnell wird das denn dann morgen, wenn wir vom Weserwehr aus fahren? Und wie viel Kilometer sind das bis zum Öllager von da? Wenn wir so heizen, wie letzte Woche, bleib ich auf dem Rückweg irgendwo liegen...

Also, wenn das 'ne schnelle Tour wird, stoß' ich lieber in Achim dazu...

Yvonne


----------



## Priester100 (27. Januar 2006)

Hi,
da ich auch noch recht neu im Forum bin kann ich Dir sagen das es wohl keine Heizertour werden wird .
Wieviel Kilometer das genau sind kann ich Dir nicht sagen aber Ralf wird das bestimmt genauer wissen .

Gruß Steffen


----------



## La Carinosa (27. Januar 2006)

Ok, dann 11.00 Uhr Ww.


----------



## ralfathome (27. Januar 2006)

riser schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> Ich glaube nicht, dass sich aus dieser Sache ein Konflikt entwickeln kann, weil sie einfach zu banal ist. Schließlich wurde ja keinem was Böses angetan.
> Wir wissen jetzt was wir nächstes Mal besser oder anders machen sollten. Dafür braucht man sich sicher nicht streiten.
> 
> ...



Moin,
Dem kann ich nur zustimmen 

Samstag 11:00 Ww, da wäre ich dabei, aber auch früher oder später.
Zum Oellager sind es ca. 20-22 Km, allein der Schnee-Ice-Mix wird schon für ein geringeres Tempo sorgen, es ist sicher keine Asphaltheizerei.

Sonntag 11:00 Ww, von mir aus ja, aber Chris ist wohl eher der Frühfahrer? 

Gruß ralf


----------



## riser (27. Januar 2006)

Moin!

Bin ne schöne Runde am Krusenberg gefahren. War auch nicht rutschiger wie bei Matsch und Schmotter.

@ Till

Habe auch ne neue Herausforderung fürs Abwärtsfahren gefunden. Und zwar dort wo beim Rennen das Verpflegungszelt stand. Dahinter geht es schön steil runter. Von unten sieht man das als breite, steile Schneise. Ich glaube, wir haben schon drüber gescherzt, da runter zu fahren. Bin zwar nicht in einem 'Rutsch' runter, aber bei trockenen Bedingungen muss das machbar sein.
Nach dem zweiten Versuch habe ich aber abgebrochen, da ich mir dabei kräftig die Kronjuwelen verbeult hab.


Jetzt gehts ersteinmal Heime. Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß beim WE-Biking.


CU next time!

Dirk


----------



## ohneworte (27. Januar 2006)

Hi,

wann würdet ihr denn Sonntag ca. in Achim sein. Sollte ich am Sonntag nicht allzu schwer angeschlagen und wieder PKW-fahrtüchtig sein, würde ich dann am Comet evtl. dazustossen.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## baluweb (27. Januar 2006)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> wenn sonst niemand Lust zum Weyerberg hat verzieh ich mich n bisschen auf den Truppenübungsplatz (große Runde)!!!
> 
> @ Baluweb
> 
> dazu noch am So ne kleine Tour??? Morgens, wenn die Regierungen noch schlafen??? so gegen 8:30??? Und dann mit Brötchen zurück zu den schlafenen Holden???



@Maxi: Keiner Lust zum Weyer Berg?? Ich hatte doch mein Interesse bekundet...(siehe Seite zuvor)??
Falls keiner aus Bremen dazu stoßen will, dann können wir ja beide die Runde von hier aus starten: Über Ritterhude => Wümmedeich => Weyer Berg => Teufelsmoor => Back. Eigentlich nette Runde...
Falls das für dich nicht in Frage kommt, dann würde ich mich der Tour vom Weserwehr Richtung Öllager anschließen. 
Zum Thema Sonntag: Verlockender Vorschlag. Würde ich auch gerne erst am Samstag Nachmittag entscheiden... 

Bis dann
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (27. Januar 2006)

@ Baluweb

das klingt gut (hatte dich scheinbar überlesen, sorry!)... hast du ne ungefähe km-Angabe für die Tour?? Wollen wir dann um 13:00 am üblichen Treffpunkt los fahren oder würdest du einen anderen Meeting Point preferieren???

Angesichst der 2 1/2 Std. die ich heute gestrampelt habe würde ich lockeres Tempo und eine kleine Einkehr zwecks Kaffeeinnahme (ich hab heute schon wieder Nachtschicht... das ist zum Mäuse melken) und damit einhergehender Aufnahme von Koffein vorschlagen...

Mit dem sonntäglichen Morgentraining wäre das meine einzigste Möglichkeit meine Regierung ruhig zu stellen... "Schatz, ich fahr mal eben nen Umweg zum Brötchen holen!" *lach* irgendwas hat sie So auf dem Zettel - und ich muß mit!!!

Greetz

Maxi

PS: @ juk *ätschbätsch dritter*


----------



## ralfathome (27. Januar 2006)

ohneworte schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> wann würdet ihr denn Sonntag ca. in Achim sein. Sollte ich am Sonntag nicht allzu schwer angeschlagen und wieder PKW-fahrtüchtig sein, würde ich dann am Comet evtl. dazustossen.
> 
> ...



Achim ist Samstag,  Sonntag Richtung Syke


----------



## baluweb (27. Januar 2006)

@Maxi: 
1) hast du ne ungefähe km-Angabe für die Tour?? 
=> Ca. 54km.

2) Wollen wir dann um 13:00 am üblichen Treffpunkt los fahren oder würdest du einen anderen Meeting Point preferieren???
=> 13 Uhr ist okay. Früher passt dir wohl eh nicht in die Nachtschicht !Der übliche Parkplatz wäre okay, würde die Strecke aber noch länger machen, da die Tour ziemlich genau in die andere Richtung geht. Wenn du Bock hast, können wir bei mir zu Hause starten, das liegt auf der Runde . Adresse sende ich per PM.

3) lockeres Tempo und eine kleine Einkehr zwecks Kaffeeinnahme 
=> Bin ich sofort dabei. Ich habe morgen keinen Zeitdruck. Und wenn es 30 min länger dauert is nur gut für die Grundlage.

4) Mit dem sonntäglichen Morgentraining wäre das meine einzigste Möglichkeit meine Regierung ruhig zu stellen... "Schatz, ich fahr mal eben nen Umweg zum Brötchen holen!" *lach* irgendwas hat sie So auf dem Zettel - und ich muß mit!!!
=> Können wir dann morgen klären.


----------



## ohneworte (28. Januar 2006)

Nun gut,

dann erzählt einem nach der Arbeit des Lesens nicht mächtigen wann ihr dann wo in Syke oder auch in Weyhe ankommt.  

Nach Syke könnt ich evtl. sogar mit dem Rad fahren, wenn es nicht unbedingt gerade Barrien ist! 

Wie gesagt kommt auch nur in Frage wenn ich heute auf Kohltour und anschließendem Geburtstag nicht abstürze! 

So, dann will ich mal aufs Rad durch den Sellingsloh und mein Auto aus der Werkstatt in Hoya holen.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## La Carinosa (28. Januar 2006)

Moin,

ich komm leider doch nicht mit nach Achim, hab' Kopfschmerzen.   Werd eher eine kleine Runde drehen, falls das noch einer liest, könnten uns auch im Öllager direkt treffen, dann würd ich ein bißchen mitfahren und mich irgendwann wieder abseilen. Ansonsten geh ich ne Runde spazieren...

Viel Spaß, Yvonne


----------



## OxKing (28. Januar 2006)

Hmm... was geht denn nun heute so?
Bin gerade erst aus dem Bett gefallen. 

Öllager?
Hätte ich auch lust zu. Da ich lange nicht aufs Bike kam
wär ich auch eher für ne kleine runde. 
Würde dann vielleicht direkt zum Achimer Bahnhof fahren....
Wäre dann um kurz nach 12 mit dem Zug da.

Wer fährt denn also nun wann von wo ab, und wohin?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (28. Januar 2006)

moin,
kurz nach 12:00 am Achimer Bahnhof, ok

Gruß ralf


----------



## OxKing (28. Januar 2006)

Ok, dann mach ich mich mal fertig dafür.
Bis nachher.


----------



## ohneworte (28. Januar 2006)

Boah,

war das kalt heute morgen, 1,5 Stunden und Eisfüsse gehabt!  Wann wollt ihr morgen in Sudweyhe bzw. Syke sein?

Und wenn in Syke, wo?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## OxKing (28. Januar 2006)

Hmm... leider keinen in Achim getroffen. War von 12:06 bis 12:15 Uhr am Bahnhof,
und bin das los ins Öllager. Da hab ich jedemenge Bikespuren gesehen, 
auch da an der Kante wo ich nie runter fahre (da hat aber heute auch einer ne alternativroute genommen *g*),
aber von Bikern zu der zeit keine Spur.
Auf dem Rückweg hab ich mich dann noch auf vereister Straße aufs Knie gelegt,
der Schmerz lies dann aber bald doch nach, und ich bin dann eine schöne (langsame) Tour am Deich richtung Bremen gefahren.
Wurd ja auch Zeit das ich mal wieder aufs Bike kam.

Aber morgen werde ich nicht fahren. Ich wär da auch nur wieder ne Bremse glaube ich.
Fittness ist mal wieder im Winterschlaaf.


----------



## wanted man (28. Januar 2006)

riser schrieb:
			
		

> @ Till
> 
> Habe auch ne neue Herausforderung fürs Abwärtsfahren gefunden. Und zwar dort wo beim Rennen das Verpflegungszelt stand. Dahinter geht es schön steil runter. Von unten sieht man das als breite, steile Schneise. Ich glaube, wir haben schon drüber gescherzt, da runter zu fahren.


ich weiss, welche du meinst, da stand bis zum letzten jahr unten noch eine bank, das war immer die perfekte ausrede dort nicht runterzufahren . aber ich denke schon, dass man das schaffen kann, der boden ist allerdings ziemlich lehmig und wird bei nässe zu wenig grip haben.
das schauen wir uns beim nächsten mal genauer an!


----------



## ralfathome (28. Januar 2006)

OxKing schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm... leider keinen in Achim getroffen. War von 12:06 bis 12:15 Uhr am Bahnhof,
> und bin das los ins Öllager. Da hab ich jedemenge Bikespuren gesehen,
> auch da an der Kante wo ich nie runter fahre (da hat aber heute auch einer ne alternativroute genommen *g*),


Tut mir leid, Oxking, wir haben uns verpaßt, ich war beim posten schon in Eile und hab gar nicht überlegt: Wir hätten gleich einen Treff im Oellager vereinbaren sollen, vorzugsweise an der Kante, an der ich auch immer die Alternativrouten fahren werde. Dort treibt sich eh viel buntes Radvolk herum.Dein Erwachen aus dem Winterschlaf bei fetten Minusgraden ist aber auch interresant  !!

@ Yvonne   Gute Besserung, beim Blick auf's Thermometer wurde mir heute auch schwindelig.

Steffen hat hoffentlich seine gefrorenen Finger auftauen können? Was ist mit Morgen? Du kannst von mir Handschuhe bekommen?

Und was ist morgen mit Stiff?

Mit Dino ging es heute über den verschneiten Mond-Baustellen-Trail und Mahndorfer See nach Achim, glatt war es nur auf einigen vereisten Aspaltpassagen. Im Oellager war auch gut zu Fahren Zu Beginn war bei -7 Grad die Grenze meiner Handschuhe nahe, aber die Füße waren heute in 08/15 Turnern ohne Clickies bestens aufgehoben, nur das Laufen war blöd (wir wollen ja auch radeln).

Fotos in der Galerie, auch von den Socken.

Schaut mal im Last minute biking, 29., Ennepetal, 38 Mitfahrer?! 

Sorry nochmal an Oxking, nächstes Mal klappt das.

Gruß ralf


----------



## maxihb (28. Januar 2006)

Sooo... hab leider heute nicht in die Pedale treten können... hab mich heut Nacht aufs Knie gepackt und werd erst mal ein oder zwei Tage pausieren müssen *grrrrr*

Habs vorhin mit lockerem Rollen versucht!!! Dabei bliebs dann aber... 

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## juk (28. Januar 2006)

Seh ich das richtig, das morgen der ein oder andere um 11h am Weserwehr frierend auf Mitfahrer wartet? Ich habe irgendwie den Überblick über die Termine verloren. Naja, wird wahrscheinlich eh zu kalt sein.


----------



## ralfathome (28. Januar 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Seh ich das richtig, das morgen der ein oder andere um 11h am Weserwehr frierend auf Mitfahrer wartet? Ich habe irgendwie den Überblick über die Termine verloren. Naja, wird wahrscheinlich eh zu kalt sein.



Hi JUK 

frierend?  vielleicht 
11:00?     da warte ich auf Reaktionen 

zu kalt?   Morgen wird es wärmer, äähh, nicht soo kalt 

Morgen bin ich am Ww, es geht Richtung Syke! Weiteres folgt! Bist DU dabei?

Hat überhaupt noch jemand Interresse ( Neben Jens)??


----------



## dinosaur (28. Januar 2006)

War eine schöne Tour heute! Hatte 60 km auf dem Tacho und trotz der frischen Temperaturen auch keine Kälteprobleme: hab nämlich die beheizten Einlegesohlen meiner Frau benutzt  echt gut bei diesem Wetter 
Im Öllager fuhr es sich bei dem gefrorenen Boden und Schnee besser als im Sommer- schade Oxking, dass wir uns nicht getroffen haben - deine Spuren haben wir gesehen 
Morgen ist für mich leider wieder Arbeiten angesagt. Allen Winterbikern viel Spass!
Ciao
dino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priester100 (28. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

@Ralf Nach meinen Kälteabbruch bin ich gleich zu Stadler gefahren und habe mir die wärmsten Handschuhe und ein Winterunterhemd gekauft und kann also morgen um 11.00 am Ww sein.

War danach zum testen der Handschuhe in Garlstedt gewesen und finde das wir auch da mal eine Tour machen sollten,dort gibt es viele Wege auf den man sich schnell mal verfahren kann.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Stiffmasterfive (28. Januar 2006)

@ralfathome
entweder du triffst dich morgen mit jemandem um 11 am Ww,
oder wenn keiner kommt können wir uns ja auch um 11uhr am Sparmarkt in Sudweyhe treffen! Ansonsten um 11:30 am Sparmarkt??

Gruss Stiff


----------



## ralfathome (28. Januar 2006)

moin,
Fahrplan für Sonntag also 10:50 Ww, 11:30 Sudweyhe und für "vielleicht"Jens 12:30 Radschlag Syke

Bis Morgen Gruß ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (28. Januar 2006)

@ Wanted man 

 - Okay ich habe nichts gesagt ! ( Sorry ich war an dem Tag leider sowieso sehr angpisst   )

@ Sonntagsfahrer

Ich bin leider diese Woche nicht mit dabei, da ich aufgrund der nahenden Klausuren Wochen ( 16.02 - 24.02.06) mein Hauptaugenmerk auf das Lernen und Lehren (Nachhilfe geben) legen muß und daher sehr schwer planen kann ! Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß morgen, schönes Wetter und hoffentlich kein "Hals und Beinbruch" !

Ich hoffe das ich nächste Woche mal wieder zum draußen biken komme ! Ich poste das dann hier !


----------



## BBK (29. Januar 2006)

halt halt halt
morgen wird richtig gutes wetter *dran glaub* jedenfalls mittags

bin auch heut ne stunde gefahren war wirklich angenehm aber ich hab mein ersten durchschlag erlebt (blondine sprang ausm rad und ich musste über nen tiefen schlagloch "springen" und oben blocklander straße war alles dicht geparkt wegen den Schlittschuhläufern *grml*


----------



## Priester100 (29. Januar 2006)

Hallo Ralf,

ist heute ist es eine lange Nacht geworden und daher werde ich wohl mit dem Auto nach Wyhe zum Supermarkt fahren .
Ich hoffe das es der ist an dem wir das letzte mal Riser abgeholt haben.

Gruß Steffen

PS: Wenn ich nicht da sein sollte braucht ihr nicht zu warten.


----------



## ralfathome (29. Januar 2006)

Moin,
schade Steffen, der RiserSpar ist richtig, der Parkplatz ist gesperrt aber Parken sollte bei der VB gegenüber möglich sein.


----------



## ohneworte (29. Januar 2006)

Hi,

ich hoffe ihr habt in Syke nicht auf mich gewartet. Bin gerade aufgestanden und hab immer noch ne Brezel im Gesicht. 

Ich werd gleich nur mit dem Fahrrad zum Bäcker was zum Kaffee holen fahren, aber auch nur weil ich noch kein Auto fahren darf. 

@ Ralf

wo soll in Syke eigentlich "Radschlag" sein? Kenn ich als alter Farradverkäufer gar nicht! 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ralfathome (29. Januar 2006)

moin,
da hab ich mich auch locker mal vertan, der Fahrradhändler an der Herrlichkeit hat einen anderen Namen. 
Foto in der Galeere

Gruß ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (30. Januar 2006)

Moin,

ist für kommendes Wochenende schon irgendwas in Planung? Freitag nachmittag oder auch Sonntag wären schon klasse!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## maxihb (30. Januar 2006)

Sooo... hab mich grad für den Kyffhäuser Bergmarathon angemeldet!!!    

Hatten wir denn schon beschlossen wann und wo wir uns am 11.02 Treffen??? Riser hatte Andexer (schreibt man das so??) vorgeschlagen... ich würde mich, da ich Urlaub (ab morgen früh) habe um eine entsprechende Tischreservierung kümmern!!!

Für mich wäre Andexer ok... gibt es noch weitere Vorschläge, oder Wünsche bezüglich einer Uhrzeit???

Wer kommt denn jetzt eigentlich alles???

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## riser (30. Januar 2006)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> Hatten wir denn schon beschlossen wann und wo wir uns am 11.02 Treffen??? Riser hatte Andexer (schreibt man das so??) vorgeschlagen... ich würde mich, da ich Urlaub (ab morgen früh) habe um eine entsprechende Tischreservierung kümmern!!!
> 
> Für mich wäre Andexer ok... gibt es noch weitere Vorschläge, oder Wünsche bezüglich einer Uhrzeit???
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Maxi,

das passt ja prima. Wollte heute auch nochmal auf das Thema zu sprechen kommen, weil ist ja nicht mehr lang hin. Wenn du das mit der Reservierung machen könntest wäre das prima und ich würde hiermit auch zusagen (inklusive Claudia natürlich). 
18:00h wäre ne gute Uhrzeit für einen Abendschmaus.

Mit der Reservierung sollten wir uns aber auch nicht mehr allzu lange Zeit lassen, vorallem, wenn wir ein paar Leute mehr werden sollten.


Gruß

Dirk 


PS: *Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit!!*



Jemand Lust morgen gegen 12:00/ 13:00h ne Runde vorzugsweise durch das Barrier/ Syker Unterholz zu drehen?


----------



## maxihb (30. Januar 2006)

Dann mal die Frage wer alles mitkommen möchte!!! Weil wird schwierig zu reservieren ohne genaue Anzahl der Personen... *grins*

ICH!!!!

Ist so um 18 Uhr allen Recht??? Alternativvorschläge???

Und noch mal die Frage wo wir Marathontermine herbekommen??? Da müßte Damdam je eigentlich bestens Informiert sein, oder???


----------



## DAMDAM (30. Januar 2006)

@ Abendessen und Marathontermine !

*Ich + Freundin* also zwei Personen ! 18:00 Uhr ist prima ! Wegen der Marathontermine :

Ich bringe gerne mal sämtliche Termine mit, die bei mir in die nähere Auswahl fallen (Harz,Solling, etc.) , ich würde auch die relevanten Daten ( Termine, Startgeld, Kilometer, Höhenmeter, Entfernung von Bremen ! ) 

Wenn es euch interessiert schaut euch doch mal das hier an , ich bin schon dabei :

http://www.24h-duisburg.de/

Gruß Christian 

P.S. Solltet  Ihr irgendwelche spezielle/allgemeine Fragen zu Marathons haben,könnt Ihr gerne per PN, Email oder hier im Forum stellen !


----------



## maxihb (31. Januar 2006)

Da wärens schon mal sechs.... Riser + Claudia, Damdam + Freundin sowie meine bessere Hälfte in deren Begleitung ich erscheinen darf... *grins*

Ich gehe noch mal pauschal von Juk aus... evtl. inkl. Freundin 

Wer noch???

Wer gerne mal ins "Renngeschäft" 2006 reinschnuppern möchte ist herzlichst gebeten am 11.02.06 um 18:00 ins Andexer mitzukommen... 

bei so gut wie allen Marathons gibt es mehrere Strecken zur Auswahl, z.B. 25 km!!! Wer also Lust hat, einfach mitkommen... nur bitte eben Posten, nicht dass ich für 10 Personen bestelle und wir dann mit 20 dort vor Ort sind!!!

Greetz

Maxi (Saisonvorbereitungslokalvorreservierer)

PS: @ Damdam... bring doch bitte Höhenprofile mit... ich hab gehört es gibt sogar Berge die höher sind als ein uns bekannter Deich *grins*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (31. Januar 2006)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> Da wärens schon mal sechs.... Riser + Claudia, Damdam + Freundin sowie meine bessere Hälfte in deren Begleitung ich erscheinen darf... *grins*
> 
> Ich gehe noch mal pauschal von Juk aus... evtl. inkl. Freundin



Was das Andechser (mit chs  ) angeht, bin ich raus. Schließe mich aber gerne einer evtl. anschließenden Kneipenrunde an.

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## ohneworte (1. Februar 2006)

Nur mal ne kurze Frage:

ist am Wochenende bereits eine Tour auf dem Programm? Mir würde Freitag nachmittag und Sonntag evtl. passen.

Andechser weiss ich noch nicht, kenn ja schließlich bis auf damdam, juk, bbk, dino und Ralf niemanden hier! Außerdem bin ich zur Zeit bestimmt nicht wettkampftauglich auf dem Rad (Betr.: Marathonplanung). Was aber sicher nicht für Essen und Trinken gilt! 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## maxihb (1. Februar 2006)

@ ohneworte...

dann mach mal für Fr. Nachmittag nen Tourvorschlag... ich wäre dann dabei...

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## baluweb (1. Februar 2006)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> Wer noch???
> 
> ...nur bitte eben Posten, nicht dass ich für 10 Personen bestelle und wir dann mit 20 dort vor Ort sind!!!
> 
> ...



@ Saisonvorbereitungslokalvorreservierer & Teilnehmer:
Bei mir gibt's eine Terminkollision mit einer traditionellen Gemüsetour (Kohl...). Ich werde dann wohl auch nicht unangemeldet auftauchen  

Allen anderen viel Spaß beim Genuss von traditionell-bayrischen Klosterbräu...
Marc


----------



## ohneworte (1. Februar 2006)

@ maxihb

14.30 HAW am Freitag?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## maxihb (2. Februar 2006)

!4:30 HaW!!! Alles klar... werde dann bereit zum in die Pedale treten dort sein


----------



## Plattländer_HB (2. Februar 2006)

Moin, Moin!

Bin neu hier und aufm Bike. Gibts ne Möglichkeit mal ein paar Bilder von euren Touren zu sehen? Bin auch eher so der untrainierte (Bauchkriegende) Freerider. Letztes Weekend war ich mit Schwager auch mal in der "Großen Höhe" crossen, war ganz nett. Nur jetzt bin ich mit dicker Nase gelb beurlaubt. Na denn bis denn.
Grüße aus Rablinghausen


----------



## Dieselwiesel (2. Februar 2006)

Hallö!
Darf ich mich auch einklinken???
Wenn ja dann klärt mich doch bitte auf wo ich Ww, HAW und dergl. finde


----------



## maxihb (2. Februar 2006)

Moin Moin... erst mal ein herzliches Willkommen für die beiden neuen!!!

@ Plattländer HB

Tourenphotos findest du einige... z.B. in den Fotoalben von Ralfathome, Dinosaur und Riser... einfach mal durchgucken!!!

@ Dieselwiesel

einklinken darf sich bei uns natürlich jeder!!! Mit HaW ist das Haus am Walde gemeint, dass ist im Bürgerpark... sagt dir das was??? 

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2006)

Hi,

Haus am Walde für Auswärtige: 50 meter vom "Universum" entfernt! 

@ maxihb und alle die sonst noch Interesse bekunden

also dann am morgigen Freitag um 14.30 Uhr am genannten "Haus am Walde"!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2006)

Ach ja, noch was,

hey maxi, soll aber keine Racerunde morgen werden, da fehlen mir doch noch so einige Körner um das zu schaffen. Also relativ entspannte Runde morgen.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## maxihb (2. Februar 2006)

@ ohneworte

du, wir machen ne ganz lockere Grundlagenrunde!!! Wie immer gilt: "Der Langsamste bestimmt das Tempo!" 

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## Dieselwiesel (2. Februar 2006)

ohneworte schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Haus am Walde für Auswärtige: 50 meter vom "Universum" entfernt!
> 
> ...



Kann man dort (kostenlos) sein Auto Parken????
Wird mir sonst zuviel *schäm*
Wie lange wollt ihr fahren???


----------



## maxihb (2. Februar 2006)

Ja, kostenloses Parken ist kein Problem!!

Fahrtdauer??? 2 Stunden oder so??? Denk ich mal so spontan...


----------



## wanted man (2. Februar 2006)

wenns mit der arbeit klappt, bin ich morgen auch dabei. falls ich um 14:33 nicht das sein sollte - nicht warten!


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2006)

@ dieselwiesel

ich komm auch mit dem Auto und Fahrtdauer ca. 2 Stunden passt auch mir ganz gut.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## La Carinosa (2. Februar 2006)

Moin,

also, wenn ihr morgen "ne lockere Runde" vorhabt, komm' ich auch mit.  

Yvonne


----------



## eurasio (2. Februar 2006)

Moin Bremen,

erstma danke an ohneworte, der mich im Schwesterforum auf den Fred hingewiesen hat...Würde morgen auch mitkommen, meint ihr mit nem Crosser komm ich klar, oder wird es etwas derber? Hab mein MTB momentan leider nicht hier...


----------



## maxihb (2. Februar 2006)

Moin Eurasio...

müßte mitm Crosser fahrbar sein... 

bis morgen!!!

Greetz

Maxi

PS: zu fünft!! Da kann ich ja wieder Windschattenlutscher spielen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dieselwiesel (3. Februar 2006)

Werd mich dann auch morgen mittag aus dem Bett quälen und kommen  
Kann mir jemand der "Stammgäste" eventuell seine Handynummer posten (per PN) ???? Man weiß nie wozu's gut ist


----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2006)

@ eurasio

Crosser dürfte funzen

@ dieselwiesel

hast von mir eine PN bekommen

@ all

na dann bis nachher! 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## wanted man (3. Februar 2006)

@heute mittag fahrer
kommt jemand mit dem auto zum HaW? falls ja, kann ich für die dauer der tour meinen rucksack unterstellen? komm direkt von der arbeit ...


----------



## La Carinosa (3. Februar 2006)

Moin,

ich bin mit dem Auto da. Kein Problem.

Yvonne


----------



## cand.arch (3. Februar 2006)

Tach auch,

ich komme vom Nachbarforum rübergeschwapt und würde mich gerne mal mit 
meinem Crosser bei Euch einreihen. 

Bis nachher,
Lars


----------



## eurasio (3. Februar 2006)

muß heute leider kurzfristig passen, klinke mich nächstes mal bestimmt ein...
@cand.arch: bis morgen früh am HAW dann!
Viel Spass,
Chrisian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2006)

So dann mal bis gleich, ich fahr dann schon mal los (mit dem Auto ). Der rucksack wäre kein Thema, aber es hat sich ja auch schon jemand anderers angeboten!

@ cand.arch

mit dem Gemüsehobel aus unserer Fabrik?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## cand.arch (3. Februar 2006)

@ohneworte, Gemüsehobel ist schon richtig  , aber aus unserer Fabrik? 

bis gleich
Lars


----------



## juk (3. Februar 2006)

Hmpf. Wenn ich nicht bis 14:30 arbyten müsste, wäre ich gleich dabei. Habe zwar Trainingsrückstand, aber Jens wäre ja als Bremse dabei, sodaß ich gerade noch mithalten könnte.    

(Sorry, kleine Retourkutsche für die freche Bemerkung im Schwesterforum bzgl. Windschatten.  Natürlich nicht böse gemeint)

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## baluweb (3. Februar 2006)

MoinMoin,

gibts es für morgen schon irgendwelche geplanten Touren??? 
Hat jemad Interesse und eine gute Idee? 

@ Maxi: Wie wäre es mit Garlstedt, wenn due heute nur ;-) Grundlage gemacht hast...

Cheers Marc


----------



## maxihb (3. Februar 2006)

@ Baluweb...

also eigentlich wollte ich ja morgen meinen Ruhetag machen, ABER wenn du schon so fragst könnten wir natürlich morgen noch eben lockere 2 Std einsauen spielen (dann muß ich ja mein Rad jetzt gar nicht putzen)!!!

Dann gerne etwas früher, so um 11:00 Uhr??? Weil ich darf/muß (werde unter Folterandrohung gezwungen) morgen Abend ins Theater *freu* *jipiiiieee*

Üblicher Meetingpoint???

Greetz 

Maxi

PS: Geile Tour heute


----------



## baluweb (3. Februar 2006)

@ Maxi: 11 Uhr ist super!! Poste doch bitte nochmal den genauen Treffpunkt, (Kilometer...???), falls sich noch jemand dazu gesellen möchte...

Bis dann
Marc


----------



## cand.arch (3. Februar 2006)

Nabend,

morgen Vormittag um 11:00 Uhr stehen drei Crosser am HausAmWalde und holen den 
Vierten aus Grasberg ab. Dann geht´s weiter nach Worpewede zum Weyerberg.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust sich etwas ziehen zu lassen  

Das war übriegens echt ´ne nette Runde heute, hat Spaß gemacht. 
Bis denn, Lars


----------



## maxihb (3. Februar 2006)

@ Baluweb

Kleine Änderung... bitte um Verlegung auf 12:15!!! Wichtiger persönlicher Grund spricht leider gegen 11:00... (erzähl ich dir morgen)

Wenn 12:15 ok ist??? *hoff*

Wenn sonst noch jemand mit durch den Truppenübungsplatz Garlstedt ziehen möchte... alte B6, Parkplatz höhe Km 33,6... 

Bis morgen 

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## baluweb (3. Februar 2006)

Is i.O.! Dann um 12:15.


----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Hmpf. Wenn ich nicht bis 14:30 arbyten müsste, wäre ich gleich dabei. Habe zwar Trainingsrückstand, aber Jens wäre ja als Bremse dabei, sodaß ich gerade noch mithalten könnte.
> 
> (Sorry, kleine Retourkutsche für die freche Bemerkung im Schwesterforum bzgl. Windschatten.  Natürlich nicht böse gemeint)
> 
> ...



Ja, Ja,

nicht böse gemeint!? Aber ich war heute wenigstens dabei! 

Termine für Sonntag werden gerne angenommen, jedoch ohne feste Zusage meinerseits. Bin Samstag schon wieder auf einer norddeutschen Gemüsewanderung mit Einnahme von medizinischen Flüssigkeiten. 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dieselwiesel (4. Februar 2006)

Moin zusammen!
Bin gerade von der Arbeit nach hause gekommen........
wäre heute gerne gekommen und 14:30 wäre o.k. gewesen aber 12:00 ist für mich doch ein büschen zu früh   
Bin ohnehin froh das ich nach der Tour gestern nun endlich mal ins Bett darf..... *gähn*
Na denn bis demnächst!


----------



## ralfathome (4. Februar 2006)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sonst noch jemand mit durch den Truppenübungsplatz Garlstedt ziehen möchte... alte B6, Parkplatz höhe Km 33,6...
> Bis morgen
> Greetz
> Maxi



Im Dezember war der Parkplatz noch bei Km 36,3, immer diese blöden Verschiebungen im Raum-Zeit-Kontinum... Na ja, evtl. ist der Parkplatz in meine Richtung gewandert?  Per Pedal werde ich wohl anrollen und gedenke pünktlichst zu Erscheinen.

Bis gleich ralf


----------



## ohneworte (4. Februar 2006)

Schau an, 

der Ralf ist wieder at home! 

Wie gesagt, wenn für Sonntag etwas geplant ist bitte hier eintragen. Dann kann ich je nach Zustand entscheiden ob ich mitfahre!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## maxihb (4. Februar 2006)

Ne... morgen ist RUHETAG!!! Da geht, bei mir zumindest, gar nix!!!

Montag gehts weiter... hat da jemand Zeit und Lust für ne Grundlagentour??? Zeit wär mir egal, ich hab Urlaub...

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## Dieselwiesel (4. Februar 2006)

Montag hab ich Zeit.......

Wie lang willst denn fahren???? Und wo???


----------



## ralfathome (4. Februar 2006)

moin,
nach der Tour heute geht es am Sonntag noch mal locker um den Block, so 2 - 3 Stunden, wer mitfährt sollte um 9:00 am Weserwehr sein.. warm anziehen, ist kalt (Winter eben).

@KIKO  Danke für den TV-Tip, die oogen köhnt  also wedder kieken
es grüßt ralf


----------



## maxihb (4. Februar 2006)

Montag evtl mal wieder zum Weyerberg??? Also so zwischen 2 und 3 Stunden... da würde ich allerdings in Worpswede gerne mal die dort befindliche Kaffestube aufsuchen...

Das gibt gut Kilo- und Höhenmeter in die Beine... 

Könnte entweden gleich um 8:30 Uhr oder ab 14:15 Uhr... Termine, Termine, Terrmine...     

Wobei ich eher für die frühe Variante bin... wenn ich morgens eh schon mal wach bin, dann kann man das ja gleich in ne schöne Tour umsetzen... es sei denn es gibt Regen... dann verzieh ich mich auf die Rolle... (hab das grade nach zwei Schlammtagen äußerst gründlich gereinigt, soll doch nicht gleich wieder nass werden...)

Greetz

Maxi

PS: Wegen Samstag werde ich am Montagnachmittag einen Tisch für 7 Personen bestellen... Nachmeldungen also bitte unbedingt bis So Abend...


----------



## juk (4. Februar 2006)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Wegen Samstag werde ich am Montagnachmittag einen Tisch für 7 Personen bestellen... Nachmeldungen also bitte unbedingt bis So Abend...



Det hier haste aber gelesen, gell?

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## ohneworte (5. Februar 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> nach der Tour heute geht es am Sonntag noch mal locker um den Block, so 2 - 3 Stunden, wer mitfährt sollte um 9:00 am Weserwehr sein.. warm anziehen, ist kalt (Winter eben).
> 
> @KIKO  Danke für den TV-Tip, die oogen köhnt  also wedder kieken
> es grüßt ralf



Hey Ralf,

Sonntag morgens um 09.00 Uhr, äö ich glaub auto fahrn is nich drin. Dann fahr ich halt allein in sellingsloh.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dieselwiesel (5. Februar 2006)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte entweden gleich um 8:30 Uhr oder ab 14:15 Uhr... Termine, Termine, Terrmine...



Hab zwar frei aber 14:30 wär mir deutlich lieber.
Bin an Spätschicht gewöhnt und wenn ich um 07:00 aus den Federn muß fühlt sich das so an als wenn "Ottonormalbiker" um 02:00 Nachts aus dem Bett geschmissen wird.
Lebe nunmal in einer anderen Zeitzone


----------



## La Carinosa (5. Februar 2006)

Hallo!

Ich möcht auch mit ins Andechser!

Yvonne


----------



## maxihb (5. Februar 2006)

@ Dieselwiesel... 

dann um 14:30 (außer es gibt ekeligen Regen)... ist mir sogar ganz lieb, weil ich morgen früh erst mal zum Bikeshop muß und meinen Tacho mit Wassereinbruch austauschen lassen werde... und vielleich bauen die mir mal eben ganz schnell die neue Bremse an *hoff*

@ La Carinosa

Hab ich mit... somit 8 Personen

@ juk

Hab ich gelesen... solltest du doch noch Lust haben bitte bis morgen Mittag eben bescheid sagen... siebte Person war Dieselwiesel (war das jetzt der richtige Nick???)

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## Dieselwiesel (6. Februar 2006)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> @ juk
> 
> Hab ich gelesen... solltest du doch noch Lust haben bitte bis morgen Mittag eben bescheid sagen... siebte Person war Dieselwiesel (war das jetzt der richtige Nick???)



ÖÖÖÖHHH meintst du das Andechser????
Moment mal, ich hab doch am Samstag garkeine Zeit! Muß arbeiten 

Ansonsten bis morgen ähhh heute mittag 14:30 am HaW !!!


----------



## maxihb (6. Februar 2006)

Eine Absage für heute 14:30... wegen ist zu kalt und soll schneien... *frier* Die Rolle ruft...

Wer hat mich denn noch mal letzten Fr wegen nächstem Sa angespochen??? (Hab den Nick vergessen...  )

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## ohneworte (6. Februar 2006)

ich hätt am Freitag nachmittag wieder die Möglichkeit mich aufs Rad zu machen. Wer hat Lust, Zeit und Laune?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (6. Februar 2006)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Absage für heute 14:30... wegen ist zu kalt und soll schneien... *frier* Die Rolle ruft...
> 
> Wer hat mich denn noch mal letzten Fr wegen nächstem Sa angespochen??? (Hab den Nick vergessen...  )
> 
> ...



Hi Maxi,

4 Grad Plus sollen es heute werden, das ist auch nicht kälter als letzten Freitag. Na egal ich muss eh arbeiten.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Dieselwiesel (6. Februar 2006)

Ist denn noch jemand übrig der heute fahren will???


----------



## ohneworte (6. Februar 2006)

Okay Maxi,

bei dem Schmuddelwetter war Rolle wohl doch eine gute Entscheidung! 

Tourenaufruf: Wer hat Bock auf eine Runde am Freitag nachmittag?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ralfathome (6. Februar 2006)

moin,
Touraufruf, Schmuddelwetter, Andechs....

*Ihr lauert alle auf den 2000sten Post,oder?*

viel Erfolg


----------



## Dieselwiesel (6. Februar 2006)

1997er Post


----------



## Dieselwiesel (6. Februar 2006)

1998er Post


----------



## Dieselwiesel (6. Februar 2006)

1999er Post


----------



## Dieselwiesel (6. Februar 2006)

*2000 !!!!*     
Mal schauen vieleicht komme ich am Freitag mit.


----------



## juk (6. Februar 2006)

Dieselwiesel schrieb:
			
		

> *2000 !!!!*



Gratulation! Das kostet natürlich einen. Aufgrund unlauterem Wettbewerb natürlich sogar noch einen mehr!


----------



## kiko (6. Februar 2006)

wie happig teuer wirds denn beim 2222zigsten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (7. Februar 2006)

kiko schrieb:
			
		

> wie happig teuer wirds denn beim 2222zigsten?



Das kann wohl keiner bezahlen! 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## maxihb (7. Februar 2006)

Moin Moin...

nachdem ich gestern Abend auf dem Sofa eingeschlafen bin und vom baldigen einsetzen des Sommers geträumt habe *schei$$e ist das kalt* hab ich völlig vergessen den Samstagstrainingstermin zu bestätigen!!!

Disziplin: "einarmiges Bierkrugstemmen" wird mit 8 anwesenden Personen um 18:00 in bekannter Lokalität angestoßen...    

@ Dierselwiesel

Spaß an-
wir legen das Geld für die Rechnung von Samstag dann erst mal aus und schreiben dir per PN unsere Kontoverbindungen zwecks Erstattung... wenn man schon mit unfairen Mitteln den 2000sten Post erschleicht, muß man halt mal n Ründchen ausgeben
-Spaß aus 

@ Ohneworte 

Tja, bei dem Schmuddelwetter machts echt keine Freude draußen zu fahren, aber Rolle ist kein Ersatz für ein schönes Trainingsründchen...  Hab gestern auch nur Moitivation (hatte ich die gestern???) für n Stündchen gehabt... Hab mir zur besseren Simulation des Sommertrainings sogar den Kamin abgemacht... war trotzdem mit Besteigen des Trainingsgerät (Anm. Mountainbike) schon völlig Lustlos... 

@ all

Hab jemand das Tempomeßgerät (mit gewissen anderen unwichtigen Funktionen) Polar CS 200 und kann mir berichten ob dat Ding was taucht???
Habs mir gestern bestellt... (hab keine Lust mehr auf zwei Anzeigeelemente am Lenker zu gucken...)

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## ralfathome (7. Februar 2006)

moin,
Mittwoch hab ich frei und würde schon gern auf dem Rad sitzen, aber bei dem Wetter? Wenn also trotz des Regens morgen jemand eine Tour fahren möchte, Zeit und Treff posten. Ansonsten geh ich in'n Keller, basteln.

Glückwunsch Dieselwiesel,   

Gruß ralf


----------



## Priester100 (7. Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
wir könnten ja mal eine Tour am Sonntag nach Garlstedt machen,oder sind schon andere Ziele geplant?
Am Samstag kann ich erst ab 18.30 kommen weil ich bis 18.00 arbeiten muß.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## riser (8. Februar 2006)

Hallo Maxi,

wollte nur kurz nachfragen, ob mit Samstag alles glatt geht?

Wenn ja (wo von ich eigentlich mal ausgehe), sehen wir uns dann in alter Frische!

Freundlich zieh ich meinen Hut,
macht's gut!    !!! lol !!!

Dirk


----------



## DAMDAM (8. Februar 2006)

Moin Moin 

Bin mal am durchforsten des I-nets gewesen und habe dort ein Rennen ganz in unserer Nähe gefunden :

12 h Buchholz 

- Ist ein Rennen im 24h Stil und kann in 1er,2er,4er Teams gefahren werden und man muss auch nicht 12h fahren 4ho der 8h sind auch möglich ! 

Bei Interesse schaut mal auf deren Webseite :

http://www.sog-events.de/Events/buchholz-ausschreibung.htm

Ich plane das als Vorbereitung für meinen 24h Duisburg trip unf würde es cool finden, wenn noch ein paar mehr "Bremer" in Buchholz auftachen würden !


----------



## kiko (8. Februar 2006)

ich glaub, es hackt. 35 fürn 4std rennen. von preisgeldern steht da nix. plus 10 nachmeldegebühr. da werden wohl nich viele leuts auftauchen. wenn doch, werd ich veranstalter.


----------



## ralfathome (8. Februar 2006)

riser schrieb:
			
		

> Freundlich zieh ich meinen Hut,
> macht's gut!    !!! lol !!!
> 
> Dirk



moggäähhhnnn,
ich bin heut gut drauf,
zieh mich chic an uns setz den Hut auf,
bring die Räder zum rollen und die Kette zum kreisen,
laß neune gerade sein und geh auf Reisen.

tschüssikowski


----------



## maxihb (8. Februar 2006)

@ Damdam...

wolltest du als Einzelstarter oder im Team an den Start gehen???

Ich hätte wohl Interesse an dem Event... noch ein paar Bremer mit dabei???

Sa geht natürlich klaro... 18:00 Andechser...!!! @ riser

Man bin ich heute faul... werd gleich mal n bisschen die Rolle betätigen!!!

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## La Carinosa (8. Februar 2006)

Moin!

Ich kann leider doch nicht mit ins Andechser!  
Ganz spontan kann ich bei Freunden mit in den Snowboardurlaub nach Tschechien fahren am Samstag, weil einer abgesprungen ist  

@Ralfathome: Warst du beim Seeed-Konzert? Das...

ich bin heut gut drauf,
zieh mich chic an uns setz den Hut auf,


...kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## ralfathome (8. Februar 2006)

tach auch,
tja Yvonne, da haste mich erwischt (beim ausleihen). Der Text paßte halt so gut zu Dirk's Post und ließ sich gut für's MTBn adaptieren.

Das letzte Konzert ist schon ein paar Jährchen her, Überschall-Festival im Aladin, da kam ich mir ganz schön alt vor und hab es dann lieber sein lassen 

Viel Spaß beim Schneebrettern am WE


Für Samstag quetsche ich noch 'ne Tour rein, um 10:00 am Weserwehr, es geht zum Warwer Sand, zur besseren Übersichtlichkeit wird es auch ans Last minute board getackert.

Gruß ralf


----------



## riser (8. Februar 2006)

Moin...!

@ Poetenbruder (Ralf)

Warwer Sand! Das ist doch bei mir umme Ecke. Mal schauen was mein Gesundheitszustand am Samstag sagt. Vielleicht können wir uns dann ja am Waldkater treffen. Es sei denn du fährst ne andere Strecke dort hin. Da wäre ich dann mit einem Treffpunkt flexibel.
Aber ich sag dann noch zeitgerecht Bescheid...!

Gruß 

Dirk


----------



## BBK (8. Februar 2006)

boar ich krieg schonwieder nen hals, seit gestern springt mein auto nicht mehr an und heute fang ich mir aufn rückweg vonner arbeit nen platten ein nach grad mal 6 mal fahren mit meim neuen bike ich könnt kotzen, scheinen echt nich das wahre zu sein die racing ralphs


----------



## DAMDAM (8. Februar 2006)

@ Freitagsfahrer

Habe leider am Freitag wieder Uni und am Wochenende sieht es auch schlecht aus (schreibe die nächsten 2 Wochen Klausuren) ! Es kann sein das ich dann mal sponntan auftauche, aber werde keine festen Zusagen geben können !

@BBk

Also meine RR ´s haben 4500 Km prima gehalten  ! 

@Maxi 
Das mit Buchholz können wir ja am Samstag besprechen !

Gruß Christian


----------



## riser (8. Februar 2006)

BBK schrieb:
			
		

> scheinen echt nich das wahre zu sein die racing ralphs




Hallo BBK!

Ich halte persÃ¶nlich auch nicht viel von denen, auch wenn ich die selber noch nicht ausprobiert habe, habe ich doch immer wieder Leute gesehen, die mit dem rennenden Ralph liegen geblieben sind.
Ich und meine Frau fahren seit ewig und drei Tagen und etlichen Kilometern die Black Jack sport von Schwalbe und hatten noch nie einen Platten unterwegs (was nicht heiÃt, dass wir nach lÃ¤ngeren Standzeiten nie Luft nachfÃ¼llen mussten).
Die Black Jack sind zwar nicht so leicht wie die Racing Ralph, aber halten eben besser und sind schon ab 13,-â¬ zu haben. 

Kann aber auch nur Pech bei dir gewesen sein. Manchmal hat man ja solche Tage.

GruÃ

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BBK (8. Februar 2006)

find ich echt komisch und irgendwie komtm man sich da verarscht vor naja morgen setz ich wohl mal nen xx light schlauch rein und dann mal sehen

@DamDam
Wolltest du nu eigentlich noch bei H&S bestellen?


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2006)

BBK schrieb:
			
		

> find ich echt komisch und irgendwie komtm man sich da verarscht vor naja morgen setz ich wohl mal nen xx light schlauch rein und dann mal sehen
> 
> @DamDam
> Wolltest du nu eigentlich noch bei H&S bestellen?



Moin, 

hast du auch schon vorher den xx light Schlauch verwendet? Die sind natürlich auch noch deutlich pannenempfindlicher als herkömmliche Schläuche. Dazu noch Racing Ralph als leichter Reifen und schon ist es ruck zuck geschehen!

Ich würde grundsätzlich nur die herkömmlichen SV 13 einsetzen. In unseren Leistungsklassen bringt der andere Schlauch eh nichts!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## maxihb (9. Februar 2006)

@ Racing Ralf   bkk

also ich fahr seit ca 1 1/2 Jahren die RR's und hatte am Anfang 2 Platte in einer Woche (selber Reifen)... seitdem ist Ruhe... dazu muß man sagen, dass ich dann auf Schwalbeschläuche umgestellt hab... mit den vom Werk mitgelieferten Schläuchen hat mein Rad wohl die herumliegenden Dörnen nur so angezogen...


----------



## juk (9. Februar 2006)

ohneworte schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde grundsätzlich nur die herkömmlichen SV 13 einsetzen. In unseren Leistungsklassen bringt der andere Schlauch eh nichts!



Tiefstapler!  

Meine Erfahrung mit Ralph: Für die Straße sehr gut, aber auf'm Trail zieht er Dornen magisch an.


----------



## wanted man (9. Februar 2006)

BBK schrieb:
			
		

> (...) arbeit nen platten ein nach grad mal 6 mal fahren mit meim neuen bike ich könnt kotzen, scheinen echt nich das wahre zu sein die racing ralphs



es muss ja auch nicht immer der reifen sein, der schlecht ist:
ist denn dein reifendruck ok?
hast du ein anständiges felgenband aus gewebe oder plastik (nicht gummi)?
was war denn die ursache? gegen ein nagelbrett kann auch der beste reifen nichts ausrichten.


----------



## kiko (9. Februar 2006)

bei mir bewährt sich zur zeit der nobby. leicht und stabil. normaler schlauch. bisher kein platten.
könnte aber auch zufall sein.
wie immer. nen platten is auch nich tragisch. nervt nur immer. gerade aufn weg zur arbeit.


----------



## BBK (9. Februar 2006)

@ohneworte
nein ich weiss zwar nicht was da für schläuche drin sind bezweifel aber das es XX sind.

@wanted
vorne hatte ich 2,6 bar hinten 3,0, felgenband weiss ich nicht ;=/
Ich hab nur nen zischen gehört als ich zu hause angekommen bin also denke ich die ursache war als ich nen kleinen kantstein seitlich hochgefahren bin oder ich hab mir dort irgendwas eingefangen.

den xx light woltle ich auch eigentlich nur als ersatz nehmen aber naja fahr ich wohl heute mal mitn bus


----------



## DAMDAM (9. Februar 2006)

@BBk

Ich warte erst mal noch meine Auktionen bei Ebay ab ! Dann wollte ich bestellen, aber da ich im Moment sehr viel Stress mit Klausuren habe wird das wohl erst ab dem 24.02 was werden mit bestellen !

Gruß Christian


----------



## wanted man (9. Februar 2006)

BBK schrieb:
			
		

> @wanted
> vorne hatte ich 2,6 bar hinten 3,0, felgenband weiss ich nicht ;=/
> Ich hab nur nen zischen gehört als ich zu hause angekommen bin also denke ich die ursache war als ich nen kleinen kantstein seitlich hochgefahren bin oder ich hab mir dort irgendwas eingefangen.



druck ist fürs gelände ok, wenn du so ca. 70kg wiegst. auf der strasse fahr ich gerne mit etwas mehr druck, wabbelt dann nicht so.
kantstein hochgefahren, mmh. also an der flanke sind alle reifen empfindlich. wenn du 2 oder 4 löcher im schlauch hast war es ein durchschlag (snakebite), dann solltest du noch etwas mehr druck auf den reifen geben. 
ansonsten kontrollier, ob was im reifen steckt.
wenn das felgenband verrutscht ist - das tun diese billigen gummidinger gerne - kann der schlauch auch an den speichenlöchern der felge durchscheuern.


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2006)

@bbk,

ich hab mir übrigens auf unserer AB-Tarilrunde letzten Freitag vorne auch nen Platten eingefahren!  Fahre Contis Vertical Pro, hab aber den blöden Dorn gefunden und terminiert! 

Also kann auch durchaus mit jedem Reifen passieren.

@all

mein Tourenaufruf für Freitag nachmittag storniere ich hiermit. Hab mich Montag ordentlich erkältet. Das die ollen Fahrradhändler zum Teil im Winter auch nicht heizen! 

Wenn Sonntag jemand los will bitte melden, mein Zustand bessert sich bereits und sollte Samstag wieder alles in Butter sein fahre ich mit! 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BBK (9. Februar 2006)

wanted man schrieb:
			
		

> druck ist fürs gelände ok, wenn du so ca. 70kg wiegst. auf der strasse fahr ich gerne mit etwas mehr druck, wabbelt dann nicht so.
> kantstein hochgefahren, mmh. also an der flanke sind alle reifen empfindlich. wenn du 2 oder 4 löcher im schlauch hast war es ein durchschlag (snakebite), dann solltest du noch etwas mehr druck auf den reifen geben.
> ansonsten kontrollier, ob was im reifen steckt.
> wenn das felgenband verrutscht ist - das tun diese billigen gummidinger gerne - kann der schlauch auch an den speichenlöchern der felge durchscheuern.



Jap ich wiege so ca. 68-72 KG. Normalerweise fahr ich 3,4 hinten und 3.2 vorne wenns trocken ist bei regen halt weniger und bei schnee sowieso.

Ich hab gestern nur bisschen geguckt scheint nen loch in der mitte des reifens zu sein. Mit dem felgenband werd ich mal gucken danke für die hilfe. 

ich hol gleich mal das hitnerrad nach oben und zieh den xx drauf oder such nach flicken ;=)


----------



## DAMDAM (9. Februar 2006)

@ohneworte 

und ich dachte immer das wären Conti Explorer Supersonic in 2,1 " ( was den Platten schon viel eher erklären würde als ein Conti Pro  )

Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfathome (9. Februar 2006)

moin, 
so was kann auch schon mal für Luftlosigkeit sorgen, am Reifen oder am Schlauch oder dem Luftdruck lag es nicht. 

@BBK Was ist mit dem Auto, läuft wieder?

Gruß ralf


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> @ohneworte
> 
> und ich dachte immer das wären Conti Explorer Supersonic in 2,1 " ( was den Platten schon viel eher erklären würde als ein Conti Pro  )
> 
> Gruß Christian



Hast ja recht, hab ich mit dem Reifen auf meinem alten Rad verwechselt!  War trotzdem ein fetter Dorn drin bis letzten Sonntag.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## riser (9. Februar 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> Hier hätte eigentlich das Bild sein sollen!
> Gruß ralf




Hey Ralf, 

das Foto ist doch gestellt. Wer macht den solche Verwüstungen. Das tut ja weh beim angucken. 

Gruß 

Dirk


----------



## juk (9. Februar 2006)

Oh je, wenn ich in's Winterpokal-Teamranking der Bremer Rentnergang gucke, wird mir ganz übel. Bin ja schon weit abgeschlagen.  Und besser wird's erstmal auch nicht, da ich die nächste Zeit mit Umzugs- und neue-Wohnung-Einrichtungstress voll bin. Letzteres ist aber ein Grund zu  

@Ralf
Gratuliere zum 500. Winterpokalpunkt! Haste gestern extra die runde Summe vollgefahren, was!?

@maxi
Von wegen Rollenweichei. Vor euch Rollenfahrern ziehe ich den Hut. So eine langweilige Sch..ße durchzuziehen... Respekt!  

Gruß,
Jürgen


P.S. Ich hoffe, ich schaffe es zu Ralf's Samstagsrunde. Mal sehen.


----------



## ralfathome (9. Februar 2006)

moin,
@ Riser: das Foto mit Alf und Scherenhälfte ist inszeniert, klar, das Papierfoto zeigt real beim Fahren entstandenes Übel. Das Vorderrad schleudert wohl die Schere hoch, das Hinterrad nimmt die Flanke volley, mit einem Knall entweicht die Luft und die Öse kracht auf die Bremse, das Rad steht in nullnix und der Pedaleur windet sich Richtung Vorbau und schrammt haarklein am Malheur vorbei.

@Juk Danke, nach ca. 4h hab ich das Rechnen angefangen und ein Ziel gesetzt, war knapp wegen der Dunkelheit. Du hast natürlich recht, vollfahren....voll  fahren. Für Deinen Umzug etc. kann ich Dir für nächste Woche vormittags meine Hilfe anbieten.

Gruß rALF


----------



## Priester100 (9. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
was ist mit Sonntag,ist etwas geplant,oder hat jemand einen Vorschlag wo es hingehen soll?
Mein Vorschlag wäre Garlstedt den das wäre auch mal gute Abwechselung und mann kann dort fahren bis der Arzt kommt.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## BBK (10. Februar 2006)

@ralf
krasses foto  

Ich bin doch erstaunt tatsächlich ist mein laufrad bestückt mit schwalbe felgenband und av14 (sind jawohl die xlight?) schlauch. Hät ich echt nicht gedacht und ich dacht da sind noch nen paar gramm raus zu holen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2006)

Moin,

Erkältung wird deutlich besser! Was ist also am Wochenende speziell Sonntag geplant?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Stiffmasterfive (10. Februar 2006)

Im Nachbarforum werden für Sonntag die Crosserreifen aufgepumpt, sind auch einige MTBler dabei! Evtl. kann man ja in einer gr.Gruppe fahren?

Gruss Chris


----------



## maxihb (10. Februar 2006)

@ Ralfathome

Meine herzlichsten Glückwünsche zum Erreichen der 500-Punkte-Marke!!!
Mach weiter so... alles für das Team!!!

@ juk

Rolle fahren finde ich gar nicht so schlimm... nur das Fernsehprogramm muß stimmen, sonst wirds ätzend!!! Ich leg mir meist ne DVD in den Recorder oder warte mit dem Rollen bis mich ein bestimmter Fernsehbeitrag interessiert!!! In der Sparte DVD kann ich den Film "Höllentour" als Motivationsmittel empfehlen... deswegen bleib ich dabei:"Es ist geil, ein Weichei zu sein..."
Wobei ich mich viel lieber an der frischen Luft im Wald aufhalte, als vorm Fernseher zu Hause!!! ICH WILL SOMMER, weil wegen Biken ist'n Outdoorsport!!!

@ Rentnergang

IBC DIMB Raching 24h hat 99 Punkte Vorsprung!!! Schaffen wir die bis zum WP-Ende aufzuholen??? *motivier*

@ Priester100

Sonntag werde ich wieder in die Niederrungen des Garlstedter Übungsplatzes aufbrechen... magst du mitkommen??? 

DIES IST EIN TOURAUFRUF:
So, 13:00 Uhr lockere Runde zum Bikes einschlammen (2 1/2 Std)

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## ralfathome (10. Februar 2006)

moin,

die *Samstagstour:* vom Weserwehr auf dem Deich, vor der A1 rechts, hinter dem Zubringer links am Kleeblatt und in Arsten unter der A1 Richtung Leeste, von Ex-Döhle kleine Seitenstraßen zur B6, die bei Molvo Vühlenhorst überquert wird. 
Dort wäre der Treff für Riser, so er denn dabei ist, ca. 35 - 40min nach Abfahrt am Weserwehr sollten wir dort sein. 

Dies ist der einzige Zusteiger-Treff, da es Morgen wohl wieder etwas frischer wird und niemand lange in der Kälte warten soll  .


Die Sonntagstour in Garlstedt klingt gut, wenn Samstag kein großes Malheur passiert, bin ich dabei.

Bis bald ralf


----------



## riser (10. Februar 2006)

Moin!

@ Ralf

Das passt ja gut. Wollt gerade fragen, ob dein Touraufruf für morgen noch steht. 
Ich schätze, du willst dann hinter Volvo schräg rechts von der B6 weg, gell?
Dann werde ich zeitgerecht bei Volvo erscheinen, weil ich auch nicht genau weiß, wo diese Nebenstraße in Ristedt rauskommt. Bin da einmal langgefahren und kam mir zeitweise wie am Ende der Welt vor.
Für das Wetter morgen ist aber nur wichtig, dass es trocken bleibt und als Bonus vielleicht ein milder Wind. Dann kann dem Bike-Vergnügen nichts mehr im Weg stehen.
Vielleicht findet sich ja noch der ein oder andere, der mitkommt.
(Christian: biken macht den Kopf klar, damit anschließend wieder viel Lernstoff rein passt!)

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## DAMDAM (10. Februar 2006)

@ Samstagsfahrer 

Ich werde denke ich morgen wieder Asphalt anschauen spielen, aber ich befinde mich im Moment in einer Trainingsphase die nicht umbedingt Tourentauglich ist ( Ich wollte morgen ca. 70-80 Km EXA auf der Straße fahren !) nach den Klausuren bin ich aber wieder mit dabei !

@ Maxihb 

Ich denke schon, dass ihr das schaffen werdet, da wir im moment leider nur zweit oder zu dritt sind  ! Mal sehen wann ihr uns habt ? Zu einfach werden wir es Euch hoffentlich nicht machen !

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (10. Februar 2006)

JUHUUUUUUUUUU!!!!

Mein Polar Tacho+Pulsmesser CS200cad ist angekommen und wird grade angebaut!!! Da ich morgen alles vollgepackt habe (morgens Geburtstagsbrunch + abends Saisonvorplanungstag) werd ich nachher noch entweder n kleinen Nightride veranstalten (@Baluweb, evtl. Lust mitzukommen) oder die Funktionen auf der Rolle testen!!! 

              


Greetz

Maxi


----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2006)

Stiffmasterfive schrieb:
			
		

> Im Nachbarforum werden für Sonntag die Crosserreifen aufgepumpt, sind auch einige MTBler dabei! Evtl. kann man ja in einer gr.Gruppe fahren?
> 
> Gruss Chris



Hi,

du hattest Sonntag 13.00 Uhr Sparmarkt in Sudweyhe vorgeschlagen. Mal schaun was morgen die Erkältung macht, dann würd ich meine Entscheidung morgen abend posten.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## riser (10. Februar 2006)

Hallöle!

@ Ralf

So, meine Frau hat sich auch für morgen zum biken angemeldet. Ich glaube Juk hatte auch Interesse gezeigt, oder? Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass er es schafft. In der Gruppe biken macht ja halt doch mehr Spaß.

@ Christian

Ja, ja... Das ist halt das Leid, wenn man sich hohe Ziele gesetzt hat. Man muss dann auch mal Sachen in kauf nehmen, die nicht den maximalen Spaßfaktor haben. Aber du sollst ja auch nicht bei deinem 24h-Vorhaben abka...n und vielleicht können wir dann bei den Rennen auch den einen oder anderen Podestplatz mehr von dir bejubeln.

Die Freude kommt dann eben erst, wenn man sein Ziel erreicht hat  .

Much Fun!

Dirk


----------



## baluweb (10. Februar 2006)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich morgen alles vollgepackt habe (morgens Geburtstagsbrunch + abends Saisonvorplanungstag) werd ich nachher noch entweder n kleinen Nightride veranstalten (@Baluweb, evtl. Lust mitzukommen) oder die Funktionen auf der Rolle testen!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maxi, ich lese gerade deine wirren  Gedanken, dich jetzt noch auf's Radl zu schmeißen...ist wohl jetzt auch zu spät.
Ich habe morgen eine der berüchtigten Gemüsefahrten und Sonntag abends noch einen Termin. Vielleicht komme ich nach Garlstedt mit und mache mich dann früher wieder los. Ist aber nicht als Zusage zu werten - wenn ich nicht rechtzeitig da bin, dann wartet nicht auf mich (dann nüchtere ich noch aus... )

CU Marc


----------



## maxihb (10. Februar 2006)

@ Baluweb

ne, ich wollte den Nightride nachher irgendwann veranstalten... im Dunkeln übern Übungsplatz hat doch was (oder zeugt von meinem kranken Geist)... hoffe mein Akku ist rechtzeitig aufgeladen...   und noch viel wichtiger, ich muß bis dahin durch den Tacho durchgestiegen sein *bisschen blöd zu sein scheine* hoffe mal, dass meine Regierung mir da keinen Strich durch die Rechnung mach *hoff* (Wird eh nur ne Stunde, länger spielt der Sigma Evo X nicht mit!!!)

solltest du also evtl nachher noch Bock haben mitzukommen, bitte mal eben bis 21:00 Uhr bescheid sagen...

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## ralfathome (10. Februar 2006)

moin,

@ Riser: Genau der Weg ist gemeint, aber der scheint nicht nur ins Nirvana zu führen, der geht direkt dorthin. Wir werden aber den Asphaltweg nehmen. Ein bischen Frost heute Nacht wäre gut.  

Bis dann denn


----------



## riser (10. Februar 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> 
> @ Riser:  Ein bischen Frost heute Nacht wäre gut.
> 
> Bis dann denn




Jo Ralf, das seh ich genauso.  Hab mein Radl heut extra noch vom größten Schlamm befreit und das Schaltwerk halbwegs gängig gemacht. Das soll möglichst auch bis nach der Tour morgen anhalten.
Vielleicht haben wir mit nem bischen Glück auch Schnee. Also Daumen drücken.

CU  

Dirk


----------



## juk (10. Februar 2006)

Seid ihr bekloppt? Ihr könnt hier doch nicht um Frost betteln!     Da krich man doch kalte Füße! Und die sollte man(n) den Frauen überlassen, jawoll!  

Morgen bin ich leider nicht dabei.  Nachmietersuche geht grad vor, damit ich ab 1.3. ruhigen Gewissens umziehen kann. Aber Sonntag klingt gut! Garlstedt? Treffpunkt HaW? 12h?


----------



## maxihb (10. Februar 2006)

@ juk...

ist So noch ne Alternativeranstaltung zu Garlstedt??? oder meintest du meine Runde??? Ich hatte mir gedacht, dass wir uns auf der alten B6 beim Parkplatz bei km 36,3 treffen... dann sparen wir uns den leidigen Wind und die Asphaltwege *igit*

Weil wenn ich erst übers HaW nach Garlstedt fahren würde wär das ziemlich doof, da ich ja fast um die Ecke wohne... mir wär 13:00 Uhr ganz lieb... vorher noch schnell lecker Mittach essen!!! 

Übrigens kann ich Garlstedt bei Nacht sehr empfehlen, hab zwar grad nur ne halbe Std gezogen... (wegen morgen früh raus)... aber hat schon laune gemacht... Temperatur war so richtig angenehm!!!

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## Stiffmasterfive (10. Februar 2006)

Fast,
die Crosser aus dem Nachbarforum sind so gegen 11:30 am Sparmarkt!



			
				ohneworte schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> du hattest Sonntag 13.00 Uhr Sparmarkt in Sudweyhe vorgeschlagen. Mal schaun was morgen die Erkältung macht, dann würd ich meine Entscheidung morgen abend posten.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (11. Februar 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Seid ihr bekloppt? Ihr könnt hier doch nicht um Frost betteln!     Da krich man doch kalte Füße! Und die sollte man(n) den Frauen überlassen, jawoll!
> 
> Morgen bin ich leider nicht dabei.  Nachmietersuche geht grad vor, damit ich ab 1.3. ruhigen Gewissens umziehen kann. Aber Sonntag klingt gut! Garlstedt? Treffpunkt HaW? 12h?



moin,
jetzt wird es ernst, die Zeit der Warmduscher ist vorbei. Vom HaW nach Garlstedt waren es 22km, die reißt Juk in einer Stunde, super!! Entweder kennt er noch eine Abkürzung oder the racer is back!!! .
So oder so, ich bin dabei  Sonntag,12:00,HaW 

ralf er staunt


----------



## Priester100 (11. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
wie ich gerade sehe geht es am Sonntag nach Garlstedt und wenn es meinen Bein besser geht werde ich wohl mitfahren.
Ob ich von HaW oder vom Parkplatz fahren werde hängt ebenfalls von meinen Bein ab.


Gruß Steffen


----------



## riser (11. Februar 2006)

@ Juk

Dann bist du wohl das Ferkel von uns, wenn du lieber in Schlamm und Matsch fährst anstatt auf schön hart gefrorenem Boden.  

Vielleicht passiert ja am Sonntag ein Phänomen und es zieht so gegen 12:30h ein Blizzard auf.  

Gruß

Dirk


zur Erinnerung:

[SIZE="6"]Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit!!![/SIZE]


----------



## cand.arch (11. Februar 2006)

Stiffmasterfive schrieb:
			
		

> Fast,
> die Crosser aus dem Nachbarforum sind so gegen 11:30 am Sparmarkt!



Du auch, oder fährst du später?

Gruß 
Lars


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2006)

Stiffmasterfive schrieb:
			
		

> Fast,
> die Crosser aus dem Nachbarforum sind so gegen 11:30 am Sparmarkt!



Macht das überhaupt Sinn da mit dem MTB zu erscheinen? Es gibt ja noch die Alternative 13.00 Uhr HAW, nur die Anreise nach Sudweyhe ist mir deutlich sympatischer (ist halt deutlich mehr in meine Richtung).

Welches Tempo fahren die Crosser überhaupt? Gemütlich oder eher richtig mit Dampf? Bei letzterem lasse ich es lieber sein bei meiner Kondi und die Erkältung wirkt bestimmt auch nach.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Stiffmasterfive (11. Februar 2006)

Ich fahre auch mit dem MTB und es wird sich am Langsamsten Orientiert!
Wir werden das schon zusammen machen!

Lars ich werde am Sparmarkt auf euch warten! 11:30 Uhr???

Gruss Chris


			
				ohneworte schrieb:
			
		

> Macht das überhaupt Sinn da mit dem MTB zu erscheinen? Es gibt ja noch die Alternative 13.00 Uhr HAW, nur die Anreise nach Sudweyhe ist mir deutlich sympatischer (ist halt deutlich mehr in meine Richtung).
> 
> Welches Tempo fahren die Crosser überhaupt? Gemütlich oder eher richtig mit Dampf? Bei letzterem lasse ich es lieber sein bei meiner Kondi und die Erkältung wirkt bestimmt auch nach.
> 
> ...


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2006)

Na dann werd ich wohl aller wahrscheinlichkeit morgen in Sudweyhe auftauchen. Aber erst mal sehen wie ich heute das Hockeyspielen überstehe (Erkältungsnachwehentest im warmen Trockenen mit hohem Spassfaktor! ).

Gruss
Jens


----------



## juk (11. Februar 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> jetzt wird es ernst, die Zeit der Warmduscher ist vorbei. Vom HaW nach Garlstedt waren es 22km, die reißt Juk in einer Stunde, super!! Entweder kennt er noch eine Abkürzung oder the racer is back!!! .
> So oder so, ich bin dabei  Sonntag,12:00,HaW
> 
> ralf er staunt



Klasse! Wenn Du dabei bist, muss ich nicht so oft anhalten und nach dem Weg fragen. Dann sind die 22km/h doch machbar. Dann gucken wir mal ob wir dort den Maxi um 13h antreffen.

@riser
Schlamm ist mir tatsächlich lieber als Frost! Ist gut für die Beine, wenn die Stollen schön im Matsch versinken. Wenn man schon keine Höhenmeter sammeln kann, ...  

Bis morgen,
Jürgen


----------



## MrSmokeyMan (11. Februar 2006)

Heyho. Wollte mal anmerken das ich noch lebe   und nachhaken wie der derzeitige Stand der Dinge bezüglich des Treffens heute abend ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riser (11. Februar 2006)

Moin...!

@ Smokey

Mensch, ich dachte wirklich schon fast, dass du verschollen wärst. Heute abend ist nachwievor 18:00h im Andechser fest im Blick und wenn nicht gerade ne Bombe einschlägt, wird sich dass wohl auch nicht mehr ändern. Also, du weißt jetzt Bescheid. (hoffe ich   ).

@ Samstags-im-Warwer-Sand-Fahrer

Erstklassiger Ausritt heute. Gutes Tempo, geile Strecke und ein paar nette Fotos füllen mein Album auch.
Dazu noch eine Goldmedaile bei Olympia. Mein Gott, wat willste mehr?
         -------

Und auf heute Abend freu ich mich auch!  


Bis denne

Dirk

 !!!Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit!!!


----------



## MrSmokeyMan (11. Februar 2006)

So ... hab noch mal Material zum Thema Trikot zusammengestellt. Noch eben unter die Dusche und dann mach ich mich auf den Weg. Ich werd wohl aber etwas später als 6 uhr da sein. Bis denne


----------



## dinosaur (11. Februar 2006)

Ralfs Geheimnis heute enttarnt!


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2006)

Glückwunsch Dino,

gut getroffen! 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## cand.arch (12. Februar 2006)

@ Stiffmasterfive

Moin, so wie es aussieht bin ich heute alleine Unterwegs. Campa schaft es wohl nicht. 

bis nachher, Lars


@denn Rest 

Ist eure Strecke in Garlstedt auch mit dem Crosser zu bewältigen? So langsam muß 
ich mir ja einen Überblick über die Trails in und um Bremen machen  

bis denn, Lars


----------



## ralfathome (12. Februar 2006)

moin,
die *Samstagstour* war toll, mit Wanted man vom Ww Richtung Leeste, Frau Riser und Herrn Riser treffen, weiter nach Ristedt und knackig im Warwer Sand cruisen, bis uns plötzlich (und unerwartet) 2 Dinosaurier den Weg versperrten. (Komisch, immer gleich 2 davon, früher war das anders) Furchtlos wie wir Biker von und zu Schlamm nun mal sind, hetzten wir die flüchtenden Dinos vor uns her, daß es uns vor Freude gleich das Herz schneller schlagen ließ. Wilde Haken schlugen wir, sprangen, versanken, machten Päusken und hatten Spaß dabei. Und die Moral von der Geschicht, die gibt es nicht, aber den Satz des Tages, nicht aus meinem Munde, den versteck ich hier, und freu mich auf die heutige Runde.

die *Sonntagstour*, 12:00 HaW, 13:00 Treff in Garlstedt auf dem Parkplatz an der B6 bei Km 36,3.....und dann ca. 2 Stunden Heeizerei in Schmidts Kiefern und noch zurück zum HaW!!! Wer die Tour komplett mitfährt sollte schon 4 Stunden durchhalten können, wer gesundheitlich etwas angeschlagen ist, dem genügen vielleicht schon die 2h in Schmidts Kiefern.

Mit dem Crosser geht das wohl, da ich keinen habe ist das eine Vermutung.

Bis nachher ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (12. Februar 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem Crosser geht das wohl, da ich keinen habe ist das eine Vermutung.



Ich würde auch sagen, das geht mit dem Crosser. Ist doch nix wildes da. (Leider) Wobei mich mal interessieren würde, wo Crosser aufgeben.  

Wettermässig ist heute wohl ein Tag für die beheizbaren Sohlen, was!? Hoffe die Akkus sind geladen.  

@riser
Deine SMS hab ich heute morgen um 8h erst gelesen.  Schade. Aber ich musste mich ja eh schonen für die 4-Std-Sonntagstour heute. 

Bis gleich,
Jürgen


----------



## cand.arch (12. Februar 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wobei mich mal interessieren würde, wo Crosser aufgeben...



vielleicht findest du es ja heute noch raus, ich klinke mich bei euch ein


----------



## ralfathome (12. Februar 2006)

moin,
der Crosser ist ganz klar im Vorteil, läßt sich leichter schieben und leichter tragen! Probleme sehe ich , weil der Biker sich nicht für das eine oder andere entscheiden kann 

Bis gleich ralf


----------



## cand.arch (12. Februar 2006)

Gefahr erkannt, Gefahr gebannt  

bis gleich


----------



## maxihb (12. Februar 2006)

Ah, ich sehe es befinden sich Biker auf dem Weg nach Garlstedt... ich packe meine Sachen zusammen und werd von Daheim anreisen!!!

Greetz

Maxi

PS: Bilder von gestern stelle ich nachher ein...


----------



## ohneworte (12. Februar 2006)

Stiffmasterfive schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre auch mit dem MTB und es wird sich am Langsamsten Orientiert!
> Wir werden das schon zusammen machen!
> 
> Lars ich werde am Sparmarkt auf euch warten! 11:30 Uhr???
> ...



Ich war um 11.25 Uhr da! Hab bis 11.45 Uhr gewartet und kein Stiff war in der Nähe! Shit Happens, also ab nach Hoyerhagen und da 1,5 Stunden allein durch den Wald.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## maxihb (12. Februar 2006)

Sooo... super Runde heute!!!

Gute 12 Punkte im WP abgesahnt und locker nach Hause gerollt!!! Gerne nächsten So wieder!!!

@ gestern Abend

Die Fotos sind im Netz!!!

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## ralfathome (12. Februar 2006)

tach,

Herr Waldmeister, 10 mal Fango bitte, für die großen Jungs den Kinderteller und für die Bikes in XXL, aber zackich 

Fotos gibts Morgen, träumt was schönes


----------



## cand.arch (12. Februar 2006)

ich hab´ so lahme beine, ich mach heute nichts mehr! Aber, es hat sich gelohnt...   

Fotos gibt es hier


----------



## juk (12. Februar 2006)

Wow. Die erste Ü4-Stunden-Party dieses Jahr. Bin tierisch fertig. Aber es war eine saugeile Schlammschlacht!  

Ralf, du zeigtest ja Interesse an den absolvierten Höhenmetern. Rauf waren's 216, runter 202. Ich schreib das mal klein, nicht das die Harzer und/oder Schwarzwälder neidisch werden. 

@Lars
Die Fotos sind ja gestochen scharf! (wie die Objekte  ) Was ist denn das für ne Kamera?

Bis demnäxt,
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cand.arch (12. Februar 2006)

ne casio exilim ex-z55. 
hast aber recht, ist aber immer abhängig von den 
Objekten, das foto von dir ist leider total unscharf  . warst wohl zu schnell. 

gute nacht, schlaft schön.
lars


----------



## wanted man (12. Februar 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Wow. Die erste Ü4-Stunden-Party dieses Jahr. Bin tierisch fertig.



siehste, wenn du mal richtig mit anpackst prescht die Rentnergang auch gleich auf platz 35 vor!


----------



## ralfathome (12. Februar 2006)

ja richtig, die Höhenmeter, psst, Danke Juk, die meisten davon wohl auch noch in Ritterhude. Viele von den Wellen sind wir ja heute nicht gefahren, 300 Hm sollten möglich sein.

Gruß ralf


----------



## maxihb (12. Februar 2006)

Ich hatte leider bloß 3 Std und n paar zerquetschte auf der Uhr... hatte heute ja auch den Wohnortvorteil  jetzt aber schnell ins Bettchen, die müden Beine fordern ihre Ruhe  

@ cand.arch

merci für die nette Aufforderung zum Lächeln... find es n ist super Benutzerphoto gewörden!!!

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## Priester100 (12. Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
die Schlammtour war heute einfach super  und weil es so toll war habe ich nach dem alle anderen weg waren noch eine Schicht Schlamm aufgetragen.
Bei meiner zweiten Runde bin ich auf eine fiese Panzerbuckelpiste geraten auf der man auf und ab fahren kann bis einen schlecht wird.
Ich hoffe das wir das nächsten Sonntag wiederholen können aber vieleicht nicht mit soviel Schlamm.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2006)

Hi Leute,

wie sieht es mit einer Tour am kommenden Freitag nachmittags aus? Alleine Fahren macht nicht ganz so doll Spass! 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ralfathome (13. Februar 2006)

moin,
die Fotos vom Wochenende sind auf der Leine
Gruß ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (13. Februar 2006)

Erstmal offizielle Meldung für Freitag 14:30 Uhr ( Bin um 13:00 Uhr mit meiner Klausur fertig und muss mich abreagieren (mal sehen ob ich nur Straße fahre oder es schaffe die Reifen vorher noch zu wechseln !))

Aber jetzt zum Wichtigen !!!!

Wie beim Essen besprochen hier nochmal ein Link für die Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten im Harz für das Trainigswochenende :
http://www.volksbank-arena-harz.de/angebote.htm

Ich tendiere zu dem "Tour de Harz" Angebot ! und würde das Wochenende 01.04.-02.04.06 vorschlagen !! 

*Ich bitte um Meinungen dazu und um Antworten wer mit möchte und was ihr dort dann fahren wollt ! *

Ich bitte um eine Antwort bis zum 24.02.06 !!! da ich dann am 01.03.06 buchen wollte ! Es wäre schön, wenn wir eine relativ große Gruppe werden würden, es wird auch sicherlich nicht im Renntempo alle Berge hochgefahren, sondern es geht für die Marathonfraktion hauptsächlich darum die Strecken der kommenden Saison abzufahren um zu sehen was einen da erwarten wird und das macht man gewöhnlich nicht so schnell! Natürlich solltet ihr nicht total "unfit" sein ! Die Einzelheiten können wir gerne hier alle besprechen !

Gruß Christian


----------



## ohneworte (14. Februar 2006)

Moin Christian,

14.30 Uhr am Freitag ist gespeichert. Welche Tour können wir ja noch klären!

Für die Harztour sage ich ab, da reicht meine Fitness mit Sicherheit nicht aus.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dieselwiesel (14. Februar 2006)

Moin!
Hat jemand Lust morgen (Mittwoch) eine lockere "zweistundentour" zu fahren????


----------



## dinosaur (14. Februar 2006)

@damdam: MrSmoky und ich hätten grundsätzlich Interesse am Harzbiken Hoffentlich sind wir auch schnell genug   
Habe mal die Harz-Seite angeschaut: das "Tour de Harz"-Angebot umfasst ja 3 Übernachtungen: hattest du dann an den Zeitraum vom Freitag 31.März bis Montag 3.April gedacht?(würde uns ganz gut passen)- oder wolltest du kürzer fahren? Interessant klingt auch noch das Angebot in Goslar. Hab im Moment noch keinen Plan, wo im Harz die besten Spots sind;war vor Jahren einmal am Brocken und in der Nähe von Altenau; hab jetzt mal meinen (unbenutzten ) Mountainbike-Führer aus dem Regal geholt und werde mal darin blättern.
Ciao
dino 

ps: Freitag 14:30 könnte passen


----------



## ralfathome (14. Februar 2006)

Dieselwiesel schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> Hat jemand Lust morgen (Mittwoch) eine lockere "zweistundentour" zu fahren????



Schon, aber um 12:00 müßte ich schon wieder daheim sein, paßt das?

Gruß ralf


----------



## Dieselwiesel (14. Februar 2006)

Ist zwar verdammt früh für mich aber was soll's  
Also 10:00 am HaW???


----------



## ralfathome (15. Februar 2006)

moin,
10:00 am HaW
Gruß ralf


----------



## Priester100 (15. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
wer hat lust am Sonntag wieder nach Garlstedt zu fahren oder ist etwas anderes geplant?


@damdam:Bei der Harztour würde ich auch mitfahren wollen und der Zeitraum vom 31.März bis 3.April ist auch ok.
Gibt es denn schon eine genaue Planung wie alles ablaufen soll ?

Gruß Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (16. Februar 2006)

Moin,

@ Damdam und Dino

am morgigen Freitag 14.30 Uhr Treffen HAW ? Oder wollt ihr eine andere Tour fahren?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## DAMDAM (16. Februar 2006)

@ Ohneworte

HaW 14:30 Uhr , wäre für mich das Beste da ich bis ca. 13:15 Uhr Klausur schreibe ! 

@ Harzfahrer 

Ich wollte ein bißchen Techniktraining am Freitag machen ( Schierker Endurothon Strecke ) (von Braunlage aus ca 8 Km hin !) am Samstag weiß ich noch nicht Kondition ( Neustadt (hoher Trailanteil) oder Clausthal (viele Kilometer  ) am Sonntag ist offiezielle Streckenbesichtigung von Altenau (ca. 10 Kilometer von Braunlage ) am Montag ( noch nichts geplant  ) 
Es ist auch möglich die Stecke im Kyffhäuser zu besichtigen !

@ Dino
Ich hatte nur Braunlage empfohlen da man von dort aus prima nach Schierke und Altenau mit dem Rad kommt und auch den Brocken erklimmen kann ohne das Auto zu benutzen ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## juk (16. Februar 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> @ Harzfahrer
> 
> Ich wollte ein bißchen Techniktraining am Freitag machen ( Schierker Endurothon Strecke ) (von Braunlage aus ca 8 Km hin !) am Samstag weiß ich noch nicht Kondition ( Neustadt (hoher Trailanteil) oder Clausthal (viele Kilometer  ) am Sonntag ist offiezielle Streckenbesichtigung von Altenau (ca. 10 Kilometer von Braunlage ) am Montag ( noch nichts geplant  )
> Es ist auch möglich die Stecke im Kyffhäuser zu besichtigen !



Das klingt alles so gut. Ich glaube, ich muss mit.  

Gruß, 
Jürgen


----------



## maxihb (16. Februar 2006)

@ Harzfahrer...

muß morgen mit unserem Dienstplangestalter schnacken bevor ich meine Zusage geben kann....

@ Priester100

Garlstedt Sonntag kann ich nur bis 12:00 Uhr... wäre 9 Uhr in Garlstedt ok???

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## ralfathome (16. Februar 2006)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> @ Priester100
> 
> Garlstedt Sonntag kann ich nur bis 12:00 Uhr... wäre 9 Uhr in Garlstedt ok???
> 
> ...



Sonntag, 9:00, Garlstedt
Cool, Sunrise-Tour , dann ma los, bin dabei


----------



## dinosaur (16. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
mit Morgen (Freitag) 14:30 ist es bei mir noch etwas unsicher; poste bis 12°° ob ich fahre; HAW wäre als Startpunkt gut.
Ciao
dino


----------



## Priester100 (17. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

@maxihb.
Garlstedt 9.00 am Parkplatz geht ok.

@Ralf.
Willst Du am HaW starten oder kommst Du dieses mal auch mit dem Auto um in Garlstedt die Tour noch weiter auszuweiten?

Gruß Steffen


----------



## ohneworte (17. Februar 2006)

Moin,

auf Garlstedt am Sonntag hätt ich wohl auch Bock, 09.00 Uhr ist aber ganz schön früh!  Kann ich mir ja noch mal überlegen!

Ansonsten für alle die nachher 14.30Uhr beim HAW erscheinen, bis gleich!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ralfathome (17. Februar 2006)

Priester100 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> @maxihb.
> Garlstedt 9.00 am Parkplatz geht ok.
> ...



Die Blechkiste ist wohl zu breit für einige Wege in Garlstedt (Deich? ), ich werde also wieder pedalierend anreisen. Die Dunkelheit ist diesmal auch kein Thema.

Gruß ralf


----------



## dinosaur (17. Februar 2006)

@ Freitagsfahrer: Versuche um 14:30 am HAW zu sein- allerdings nicht bei Regen und Reifen ist noch platt . Nicht mehr als fünf Minuten auf mich warten!

@alle: wie sieht es denn mit morgen aus, z.B. 12°°Uhr oder früher?

Ciao
dino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (17. Februar 2006)

dinosaur schrieb:
			
		

> @alle: wie sieht es denn mit morgen aus, z.B. 12°°Uhr oder früher?



Da wär ich dabei. Sowohl als auch.


----------



## ohneworte (17. Februar 2006)

Samstag ist zur Zeit Hockeytag! Also ich nicht.  Bis gleich!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## cand.arch (17. Februar 2006)

Hi, ich komm gleich auch rum  

Lars


----------



## maxihb (17. Februar 2006)

Ich hab mich heute mal wegen dem Sauwetter mit der Materialpflege beschäftigt... jetzt glänzt es wieder und ist für die Hausrunde morgen und Garlstedt am Sonntag wieder funktionstüchtig...

@ Damdam

Meinereiner wird beim "Trainingslager" dabei sein... ich würde dann auf jeden Fall die Kyffhäuserstrecke (evtl. am Montag) auf jeden Fall abfahren wollen...


Greetz

Maxi


----------



## DAMDAM (17. Februar 2006)

Bin raus fürs Wochenende mit ist heute auf dem Deich warum auch immer eine Aerolight (Messerspeiche!) gerissen und die muß ich jetzt erst mal ersetzen  ! Naja ich habe ja noch Laufschuhe        !

Gruß Christian


----------



## juk (17. Februar 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> Die Blechkiste ist wohl zu breit für einige Wege in Garlstedt (Deich? ), ich werde also wieder pedalierend anreisen. Die Dunkelheit ist diesmal auch kein Thema.
> 
> Gruß ralf



Sonntag 8h, HaW? Puuh, ist das früh!


----------



## cand.arch (17. Februar 2006)

Tja, früh ist das schon, aber das lasse ich mir nicht entgehen. Ich bin also auch um 8:00 Uhr 
am Haus am Walde. 

Bis denn, 
Lars


----------



## ralfathome (18. Februar 2006)

moin,
dann bin ich am Sonntag, 8:00, HaW, wohl nicht der einzige.  
Gruß ralf


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2006)

Moin,

vielleicht bin ich auch morgen früh dabei. Aber morgens 08.00 Uhr HAW lasse ich dann sein. Würde dann um die Uhrzeit mit dem Auto zu Hause losfahren damit ich pünktlich um 09.00 Uhr an benanntem B6 Parkplatz bin!

Für alle anderen die heute unterwegs sind viel Spass!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (18. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
morgen kann ich leider nicht- würde auch gerne mal wieder in Garlstedt fahren- naja demnächst dann mal.

Heute will ich mal locker  rollen - AB-Trail /Strasse; starte 12°° HAW.
Hab übrigens vor kurzem noch ne nette Norderweiterung des AB-Trails gefahren, nach Marßel; gibt dort eine schöne Stelle für wanted man: Steilabfahrt >40% Gefälle, so ähnlich wie in Worpswede aber etwas länger 
Ciao
dino


----------



## juk (18. Februar 2006)

dinosaur schrieb:
			
		

> Steilabfahrt >40% Gefälle, so ähnlich wie in Worpswede aber etwas länger



Würde mich auch interessieren.  Bin gleich auch am HaW.

@Sonntagsfrühaufsteher
Ich würde gerne auf der neuen Brücke, wo wir uns letzte Woche getrennt haben, hinzustossen. Denke mal, ihr seid da gegen 8:20. Schätze ich das richtig ein?

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## cand.arch (18. Februar 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ich werde gerne auf der neuen Brücke, wo wir uns letzte Woche getrennt haben, hinzustossen. Denke mal, da seid gegen 8:20. Schätze ich das richtig ein?...



Versucht da jemand fünf Minuten länger im Bett zu bleiben  Das klappt schon  

bis morgen,
Lars


----------



## ralfathome (18. Februar 2006)

moin,
@ JUK: die Strecke vom HaW zur neuen (Janson-?) Brücke wird sicher in 10 min zu absolvieren sein, aber wir werden uns schon treffen, paßt schon.

Hab leider heute früh feststellen müssen das es um 7:30 (meine Loszeit) noch nicht so wirklich hell ist, aber auch das wird schon passen.

Jede Menge los, morgen in Schmidts Kiefern, Crossen und Biken aufs heftigste, wenn die Ankündigungen hier und im RR real werden 

Bis denn dann


----------



## maxihb (18. Februar 2006)

Hab mir grad die Beine für morgen locker gefahren... jetzt gehts gleich Kohlwandern und morgen wird der Übungsplatz gerockt... werd mich gegen 11:45 aber schon wieder verabschieden müssen, gibt so ne blöde Erfindung die "Spätdienst" genannt wird *kotz*

Bis um 9:00...

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## wanted man (18. Februar 2006)

ich komm sonntag auch, aber ich treff euch erst am parkplatz (hoffe der ist da, wo ich vermute).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (18. Februar 2006)

cand.arch schrieb:
			
		

> Versucht da jemand fünf Minuten länger im Bett zu bleiben  Das klappt schon
> 
> bis morgen,
> Lars



Nachdem der Dino mir heute meine winterlichen Grenzen aufgezeigt hat, ist das leider nötig. Naja, dauert eh nicht mehr lange und meine Anfahrt zum HaW verkürzt sich etwas.


----------



## juk (18. Februar 2006)

Aus gegebenem Anlass. (Der Dino sprach's heut nochmal an)



			
				DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Trainigswochenende :
> http://www.volksbank-arena-harz.de/angebote.htm
> 
> Ich tendiere zu dem "Tour de Harz" Angebot ! und würde das Wochenende 01.04.-02.04.06 vorschlagen !!



Ich gebe hiermit mal meine definitive Zusage!  Das Angebot beinhaltet 3 Übernachtungen, da ist 01.04. - 02.04. ja etwas kurz. Was ist denn der allgemein geplante Anreisetag? IMHO bietet sich Donnerstag abend an, wenn denn alle für den Freitag Urlaub bekommen.


----------



## DAMDAM (19. Februar 2006)

@Juk

Mir ist es persönlich eigentlich egal wann wir anreisen (habe Semesterferien  ) ! 

Wir sollten uns bis Ende Februar einingen damit wir dann reservieren können ! Bis jetzt wollten glaube ich die Folgenden Leute mit :

Maxihb 
Priester100
Juk
Dino 
Smoky
Riser     ???
Claudia  ???
DamDam

Bitte trag doch die Termine ein die Euch passen würden undauch wenn ihr Vorschläge für den Ablauf habt, können wir das hier ja schon mal besprechen !

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (19. Februar 2006)

Moin Moin...

ich bin für heute raus... mein Magen fühlt sich etwas zu mies an um mich aufs Bike zu setzen...*scheiß Alkohol* 

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2006)

moin,

ich hab mir das für heute morgen auch erspart. Hab beschissen gepennt und fühl mich wie ausgelutscht und das ohne Einwirkung von Alkohol. Da war mir kurz vor acht losfahren doch zu früh. Vielleicht dreh ich nachher noch ne homerunde oder bau mal wieder die Rolle auf! 

Alle anderen haben hoffentlich ordentlich Spass in Garlstedt! 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## cand.arch (19. Februar 2006)

Und wie, aaaahhhhh....


----------



## juk (19. Februar 2006)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin...
> 
> ich bin für heute raus... mein Magen fühlt sich etwas zu mies an um mich aufs Bike zu setzen...*scheiß Alkohol*
> 
> ...



Dü Schüft, dü!  Erst jagst Du uns um 8h aufs Rad, und dann erscheinst Du nicht. Na warte, dafür werde ich dich beim ersten Marathon dieses Jahr so weit hinter mir lassen, daß Du dich vor Scham nie wieder auf's Bike setzt.  

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## maxihb (19. Februar 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Dü Schüft, dü!  Erst jagst Du uns um 8h aufs Rad, und dann erscheinst Du nicht. Na warte, dafür werde ich dich beim ersten Marathon dieses Jahr so weit hinter mir lassen, daß Du dich vor Scham nie wieder auf's Bike setzt.



Wünsche dir viel Spaß bei deinem Versuch... bist du beim Kyffhäuser dabei??? dann kannst du mir ja mal deine super Frühform zeigen... freu mich schon aufs abgehängt werden *brüll*

Sorry, aber heute morgen ging überhaupt nix... mir war so kotzübel (so viel hatte ich gestern doch gar nicht!!!) das es mir leider nicht möglich war an meiner eigenen Tour teilzunehmen...   

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## juk (19. Februar 2006)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> Wünsche dir viel Spaß bei deinem Versuch... bist du beim Kyffhäuser dabei??? dann kannst du mir ja mal deine super Frühform zeigen... freu mich schon aufs abgehängt werden *brüll*



Wat jibbet da zu brüllen? 

Na, wenn ihr alle dabei seid, dann muss ich ja fast. Bin eh schon sehr scharf auf den ersten Marathon. 



> Achtung!  Startzeit des Mountainbike-Marathon auf  08:00 Uhr geändert!



Und daß das auch kein Problem ist, habe ich ja heute gelernt.


----------



## ralfathome (19. Februar 2006)

moin,
Unglaublich,da peitschen wir früh am Morgen durch den Nebel um pünktlich um (kurz nach) 9:00  gleichzeitig und abfahrbereit am Treff zu sein, und dann ist der FrühamMorgenfahrenAnschubser nicht da!    na warte!
Aber bei der Resonanz heute werde ich dann auch mal zu einer Sunrise-Tour aufrufen, so Mitte Juni oder so  


			
				ohneworte schrieb:
			
		

> Alle anderen haben hoffentlich ordentlich Spass in Garlstedt!
> Gruss
> Jens



*Nö, ich nich,* und wenn, dann geb ich das nich zu! "Auf den Schlammweg in der Sandgrube fahr ich nicht".....zum Glück gibt es ja noch mehr Fango-Bäder in Schmidts Kiefern, um das Bike einzusauen   
Gruppenbild in der Geleerie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wanted man (19. Februar 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> *Nö, ich nich,* und wenn, dann geb ich das nich zu! "Auf den Schlammweg in der Sandgrube fahr ich nicht".....zum Glück gibt es ja noch mehr Fango-Bäder in Schmidts Kiefern, um das Bike einzusauen
> Gruppenbild in der Geleerie


hä?   versteh ich jetzt nicht. der schlammweg in der kuhle war echt nicht so toll, aber letztendlich fährt man ja mtb damit man _nicht_ sauberbleibt.
biste mit deinem schaltauge noch nach haus gekommen?
t.


----------



## ralfathome (19. Februar 2006)

moin,
nö, gegen Schlamm und Dreck hab ich nix, auch nich gegen die Wasserdurchfahrt und nasse Füsse, alles bestens!!!!!!! Wollte mich halt nur selbst durch den Kakao ziehen, weil ich meinen Vorsatz aufgegeben habe. Vor einer Woche war der Schlammweg aber auch noch erheblich schlammiger, meine ich?

Die Krönung war für mich aber der Trail nach dem Schlammweg, geil!!! und vielleicht die Buckelpiste.

Rad ist wieder sauber, Schaltauge hat gehalten.

*Dienstag *hab ich frei, es geht die Weser entlang bis zur Freilichtbühne Daverden, Dauer ca. 4 - 5 h. Wer mitfährt, sollte um 9:00 (oder Vorschlag) am Weserwehr sein, das Tempo wird langsam. 
Gruß ralf


----------



## ohneworte (20. Februar 2006)

Mein Respekt,

war ja ne ordentliche Meute in Garlstedt unterwegs! Und der Frühmorgensauslöser war nicht dabei.  Ich hab mich gestern nachmittag nur ne Stunde locker durch den Ort und das Vilser Holz bewegt.

@ralfathome

Dienstag keine Chance, bin dann in Thüringen und Hessen unterwegs

@ all

hätt aber Bock am Freitag nachmitag wieder ne Runde zu Biken, wer noch ?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## wanted man (20. Februar 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> Die Krönung war für mich aber der Trail nach dem Schlammweg, geil!!! und vielleicht die Buckelpiste.


du meinst den schlammweg an dem baggersee an der autobahnbrücke, oder?
die buckelpiste find ich auch klasse. inbesondere euch an der letzten betonkante abschmieren zu sehen war eine pracht 

@ maxi: so eklatante frühformdifferenzen wird´s bei einem unterschied von siebendundzwanzig punkten wohl nicht geben, oder.


----------



## juk (20. Februar 2006)

wanted man schrieb:
			
		

> du meinst den schlammweg an dem baggersee an der autobahnbrücke, oder?
> die buckelpiste find ich auch klasse. inbesondere euch an der letzten betonkante abschmieren zu sehen war eine pracht



Ich bin dafür, daß wir das bei Trockenheit nochmal wiederholen!  Insbesondere der kleine Bachdurchlauf bei "dem anderen See" ist im Sommer sicher sehr erfrischend. Erinnerte mich etwas an die Harzracing-Veranstaltung.


----------



## ralfathome (20. Februar 2006)

moin,
am *Dienstag* fahre ich nur, wenn sich noch jemand zum Mitfahren meldet. Das Rad lief bei der Probefahrt auf'm Hof ganz ordentlich, aber ein bischen Feinarbeit schadet bestimmt nicht, der Käfig ist noch etwas krumm. Es war doch mehr hinüber als nur das Schaltauge.

Und natürlich hatte ich am Sonntag Spaß, aber ich kann als erwachsener Mann doch nicht zugeben, daß mir das Spielen im Schlamm Spaß macht, nö, das geht nich.

@Wanted man: Jo, wir meinen den selben Weg. Aber wer ist denn abgeschmiert? Für unsere choreographischen Ideen auf dem Betonbuckel haben wir doch allerhöchste B-Noten verdient  

Also, wenn Mitfahrer für *Dienstag* dann bitte posten  

Gruß ralf


----------



## wanted man (20. Februar 2006)

@ralf
ich hab ein richtwerkzeug für schaltaugen, falls das die ursache ist. (bzw. damit kann man damit auch ermitteln ob das schaltauge schief ist oder das schaltwerk.)
ich würd ja gerne morgen, aber ich muss anschaffen gehen.
till

edit: 
apropos b-noten: ich finde auch, dass dieses neue bewertungssystem nach "technischen elementen" und "künstlerischem ausdruck" den wettbewerb wirklich spannender macht


----------



## DAMDAM (20. Februar 2006)

@ Ralf 

Würde so gerne mal wieder biken gehen  , aber ich muß lernen (noch bis Donnerstag ) und mein Rad ist auch noch nicht wieder fit  ! Aber spätestens am Wochenende bin ich wieder dabei ! 

@ Harzteilnehmer

Bitte tragt doch ein wann ihr mit in den Harz wollt ! Ich werde sonst am 27.02 für mich (und vielleicht meine Freundin , die hat jetzt ein neues Rad ! (super Schnäppchen bei www.fabial.de gemacht mehr als 55% gespart !) ) 
Ihr könnt auch mitfahren, wenn ihr keine super kondition habt man muss ja auch nicht immer alles zusammen machen (sprich wenn es Leute gibt die 90 Km fahren, können andere ja auch an einem Tag "nur" 25 Km fahren !, alles eine Frage der Planung !) 

Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfathome (20. Februar 2006)

moin,
das Schaltauge hat es hinter sich, der Käfig ist noch krumm. Eventuell tausche ich das Schaltwerk noch, hab heut kein aber nix mehr Lust dazu.
Och DAMDAM, hallo, moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wanted man (20. Februar 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> das Schaltauge hat es hinter sich, der Käfig ist noch krumm.


da kann richtwerkzeug auch nichts ausrichten.


----------



## riser (20. Februar 2006)

Moin!

@ Damdam

Claudia und ich haben immer noch Interesse an der Harzrunde, doch leider kann es sein, dass uns da noch ein anderer etwas wichtigerer Termin reinrutscht. Das klärt sich die Tage erst. 
Ich will aber sehen, dass ich rechtzeitig Bescheid sage.

Bis denne!

Dirk


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2006)

@ Damdam

Moin, du musst bis einschließlich Donnerstag pauken? Wie wärs denn dann am Freitag nachmittag mit einer Runde? 

Die Anfrage gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## juk (21. Februar 2006)

Ähem! Wollte die Herren Damdam & Maxi nur mal eben auf den fettgedruckten Text zur linken hinweisen. 



*<-*


----------



## DAMDAM (21. Februar 2006)

@Juk

Willkommen im Club !  

@Ohneworte 

Ja Freitag sieht sehr gut aus ! Morgen komen meine Speichen von hibike (Aerolight sind ******* schwer einzeln zu bekommen  ) und dann werde ich das Donnerstag nach meiner Klausur odr Freitagvormittag Einspeichen und zentrieren  , dannkan es Freitag gerne über den Abtrail ins Wochenende gehen, ich pack auch wieder die etwas dickeren Reifen drauf !

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (21. Februar 2006)

@ juk

Willkommen im Team!!! Ich hatte mir schon gedacht, dass du auch dazustoßen wirst!!!    
Wenn wir noch zwei finden können wir nächsten Winter ein IBC DIMB Racing Bremen WP-Team aufstellen!!!
Bist du beim Kyffhäuser schon gemeldet???

@ all

Da ich heute irgendwie frei bekommen hab (warum auch immer, vielleicht mag man mich nicht oder meine Anwesenheit heute wird als störend empfunden) werd ich gleich nach dem Mittagessen die geile Tour, die ich gestern entdeckt habe rocken... 

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## La Carinosa (21. Februar 2006)

@Ralfathome:
Zitat von Hornbach: "Es sind die schmutzigen Jungs, die Herzen brechen!"


----------



## maxihb (21. Februar 2006)

Ist das der Baumarkt-Gründer???  

So windig wies heute war könnte ich Herzen im Sturm erobern...  

Wenn das morgen wieder so stürmt, werd ich wieder zum Rollenweichei!!

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## ralfathome (21. Februar 2006)

La Carinosa schrieb:
			
		

> @Ralfathome:
> Zitat von Hornbach: "Es sind die schmutzigen Jungs, die Herzen brechen!"



Hallo Yvonne, das ist doch mal ein Zitat  , das man(n) sich merken darf.


----------



## juk (21. Februar 2006)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> @ juk
> 
> Willkommen im Team!!! Ich hatte mir schon gedacht, dass du auch dazustoßen wirst!!!
> Wenn wir noch zwei finden können wir nächsten Winter ein IBC DIMB Racing Bremen WP-Team aufstellen!!!
> Bist du beim Kyffhäuser schon gemeldet???



Nö. Mit Kyffhäuser und Harztour beschäftige ich mich erst wieder, wenn ich hier 'n paar andere Dinge geregelt habe. Meine Zusage ziehe ich erstmal wieder zurück. :-(

Hab ne Pisslaune! :kotz:


----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2006)

Moin Moin,

da unser Damdam am Freitag nachmittag auch bereit stehen wird schlage ich für Freitag nachmittag 14.30Uhr HAW als die erste Wochenendtour vor.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## DAMDAM (23. Februar 2006)

Ich werde da sein ! Habe meine Klausuren fertig und muss im Mai in einer nochmal ran     Ich könnt mir echt in den A beißen ! Ich hasse E-Klausuren ! 

Gruß Christian

(Der genauso wie Juk Frust hat ! Aber merkt das die Tage länger werden !)


----------



## ralfathome (23. Februar 2006)

moin,
närrisches Treiben allerorten, leichte Erkältung, Frost und Schnee halten mich nicht vom Biken ab.Am *Sonntag* geht es vom Weserwehr nach Süden, über Leeste und Ristedt durch den Warwer Sand nach Kirchseelte und den Weg zurück oder auch um den Silbersee nach HB zurück. Mitfahrer sind herzlich willkommen und gern gesehen und sollten um 10:00 am Weserwehr sein und 4h Zeit mitbringen, es lohnt.

Helau und Allahfe


----------



## ohneworte (24. Februar 2006)

Also dann noch mal für alle Interessierten:

Heute nachmittag 14.30 Uhr Treffpunkt HAW, Damdam und ich werden da sein! 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## riser (24. Februar 2006)

Hallo Damdam!



			
				DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> (Der genauso wie Juk Frust hat ! Aber merkt das die Tage länger werden !)




Also bei mir sind die Tage immer noch 24h lang! Oder hat dir die Lernerei jegliches Zeitgefühl genommen?    


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## DAMDAM (24. Februar 2006)

@ Dirk 

Ja ja ich weiß das der Tag noch 24h hat, aber ich meinte, dass die durchschnittlich zu erwartende Sonnenscheindauer linear steigt und der Erwartungwert (Sonnenschein) pro Tag um ca 3min. steigt, was zur Folge hat das ich jetzt schon von ca. 7:20 Uhr bis 18:10 Uhr ohne Licht fahren könnte ! 

Gruß Christian

(Der heute locker über den Abtrail rollen möchte und für das Wochenende noch keine Aussage treffen kann, da er noch auf ein Paket wartet, welches die Wochenendplanung entscheidend beeinflussen wird )( Ich könnte Euch das jetzt Statistisch erläutern, aber das lasse ich lieber mal )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (24. Februar 2006)

Wie sieht es eigentlich am Wochenende noch mit anderen Touren aus ?
(Ich meine außer der von Ralf am Sonntag ( 4 Std. uiui !) ) 

Gruß Christian


----------



## dinosaur (24. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
 wollte heute nachmittag nach der Arbeit auch noch locker über den Deich rollen - war aber ganz schön windig- also nix mit locker rollen, dafür aber noch schöne Sonne 

@Ralf: Sonntag hätte ich wohl Lust zu fahren- wegen Arbeit kann ich aber erst 10:30 ab WW- wär das in Ordnung für dich? (Falls es ganz dicke kommt   sage ich bis Sonntag 9°° ab)

@damdam: Smokyman und ich kommen mit in den Harz! Uns würde es von Fr.31.03. bis Mo 03.04 (Angebot mit 3 Übernachtungen) am besten passen Für die An-und Abreise könnte ich noch 1 Platz für Person+ Bike anbieten.

Ciao
dino


----------



## ralfathome (24. Februar 2006)

dinosaur schrieb:
			
		

> @Ralf: Sonntag hätte ich wohl Lust zu fahren- wegen Arbeit kann ich aber erst 10:30 ab WW- wär das in Ordnung für dich? (Falls es ganz dicke kommt   sage ich bis Sonntag 9°° ab)
> Ciao
> dino



Ja klar, *Sonntag, 10:30 Weserwehr *, perfekt!

@DAMDAM wann willst Du morgen fahren, ab 7:26 oder bis 18:13?


----------



## wanted man (24. Februar 2006)

sonntag weiss ich noch nicht, aber samstag nachmittag will in den süden   (syke oder so)


----------



## Priester100 (24. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
leider kann ich dieses Wochenende bei keiner Tuor mitfahren denn ich habe jemanden versprochen beim Umzug mit anzupacken.


@damdam:Was die Harzfahrt angeht komme ich wie ich schon sagte mit und der Zeitraum vom 31.03 bis 03.04 wäre mir auch recht.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## ralfathome (25. Februar 2006)

moin,
die Erkältung ist wieder etwas schlimmer, heute ist bei mir nix mit Fahren.
Gruß ralf


----------



## ohneworte (25. Februar 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> die Erkältung ist wieder etwas schlimmer, heute ist bei mir nix mit Fahren.
> Gruß ralf



Na dann gute Besserung.  Fahre morgen übrigens nicht mit, 4 Stunden sind mir dann doch etwas zu viel! 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## maxihb (25. Februar 2006)

Ich hab momentan etwas zuviel stress... fahre dieses WE nicht!!!

Greetz

Maxi

(der wo nen dicken Hals hat)


----------



## wanted man (25. Februar 2006)

im Süden wars auch nicht wärmer heute. 
Am Ende der einzig spannenden Abfahrt in der Wolfschlucht haben Sie jetzt eine Bank aufgestellt.  Gut das ich vorher nochmal runtergeguckt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (25. Februar 2006)

Ich geh mal davon aus, daß der Termin *Sonntag, 10:30* noch steht!? Ich werd's versuchen.


----------



## ralfathome (25. Februar 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Ich geh mal davon aus, daß der Termin *Sonntag, 10:30* noch steht!? Ich werd's versuchen.


Na klar doch, vielleicht die letzte Gelegenheit in diesem Winter, über gefrorene Wege zu zirkeln  . Sich im Schlamm suhlen kan man im März und April noch oft genug   .

Bis dann ralf


----------



## riser (25. Februar 2006)

Moin!

@ Sonntags-10:30h-Ww-Richtung-Warwer-Sand-Fahrer

Nehmt ihr Claudia und mich dann gegen 11:10h am Volvo-Autohaus auf? Wir würden euch das restliche Stück gern begleiten!



@ Damdam

Bezüglich Harz am 1. April-WE müssen Claudia und ich teilweise absagen. Der Kauftermin für das neue Auto steht fest und somit auch der Verkauf meines jetzigen Autos. Da ich mein Auto allerdings noch ein wenig instandsetzen muss, fahren Claudia und ich zu Schwiegereltern an dem WE um mit Schwiegerpapa am Auto zu basteln.
Wenn sich die Zeit aber ergibt melden wir uns bei euch und würden uns dann bei euch einklinken. Wenn's recht ist.


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## ralfathome (25. Februar 2006)

riser schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> @ Sonntags-10:30h-Ww-Richtung-Warwer-Sand-Fahrer
> Nehmt ihr Claudia und mich dann gegen 11:10h am Volvo-Autohaus auf? Wir würden euch das restliche Stück gern begleiten!
> Gruß
> Dirk


Treffpunkt wäre dann die Freie Tanke Eickhorst an der B6 (neuer Weg zum Warwer Sand, über den Flatterdamm, echt, die Strasse heißt so!)
Gruß ralf


----------



## juk (25. Februar 2006)

Das klingt doch alles sehr gut! Ich hoffe mir isses morgen früh nicht zu kalt.
Gibt sicher etwas  mit dem inneren Schweinehund. 

Gruß,
Jürgen (der hofft daß der  bald verschwindet)


----------



## cand.arch (26. Februar 2006)

Tach auch,

ich komme auch dazu.

Bis gleich,
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (26. Februar 2006)

moggään,
1 Grad, Sonne, kaum Wind. 
Bis gleich


----------



## p-h-i-l-i-p-p (26. Februar 2006)

Hi, bin neu in Bremen und wollte mal wissen wo in der Gegend ein paar Dirts stehen oder gar ein Bikepark...
vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## cand.arch (26. Februar 2006)

Tja, also mal ehrlich... ohne Schaltung ist irgendwie doof ! 
Aber ansonsten bin ich durch eure fachmännische Hilfe gut nach Hause 
gekommen. War zwar etwas mühselig und nicht zu vergessen, die immer 
lauter werdenden Geräusche der Kette. Aber nun ich bin da. Danke 


@ohneworte:
Hallo Jens,
ich hab´ mir heute an meinem focus mares das Schaltauge abgerissen. Du sitzt 
doch fast an der Quelle . Kennst du einen Händler in oder um Bremen der 
sowas auf Lager hat? Oder sonst eine Bezugsquelle? Wäre nicht schlecht.


@p-h-i-l-i-p-p:
Hi und willkommen. Hier kann dir bestimmt geholfen werden.


Gruß Lars


----------



## ralfathome (26. Februar 2006)

moin,
gut, das Dino einen Kettennieter dabei hat, und beeindruckend, wie souverän er damit im Wald die Situation gerettet hat  

Irgendwie geht's immer weiter

Fotos im Februar-Album


----------



## juk (26. Februar 2006)

Mein Pulsmesser hat heute nen Maximalpuls von 211 gemessen. Das war wohl auf'm Rückweg als 





			
				ralf schrieb:
			
		

> kaum Wind


 von vorne kam.  

Herrje, welch Leistungseinbruch zur 4. Stunde. Kein Wunder wenn man vorher 3 Stunden vom Dino gescheucht wird.

Bis demnäxt,
Jürgen


----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2006)

cand.arch schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, also mal ehrlich... ohne Schaltung ist irgendwie doof !
> Aber ansonsten bin ich durch eure fachmännische Hilfe gut nach Hause
> gekommen. War zwar etwas mühselig und nicht zu vergessen, die immer
> lauter werdenden Geräusche der Kette. Aber nun ich bin da. Danke
> ...




Moin Lars,

versuch`s mal hier: www.focus-bikes.de/dealer/dealer.htm. Ansonsten könnte ich dir das gute Stück auch beschaffen. Dauert leider dann aber ein paar Tage!

Ansonsten habt ihr heute hoffentlich ordentlich Spass beim Biken gehabt.  Ich selber bin ne gute Stunde hier  zu Haus unterwegs gewesen bei dem schönen Wetter! 

Wie wärs mit gemeinsamen Biken wieder am kommenden Freitag nachmittag?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## cand.arch (26. Februar 2006)

@ohneworte: 
Alles klar, ich versuche es ersteinmal in Bremen. Bis denn, Lars


----------



## wanted man (26. Februar 2006)

p-h-i-l-i-p-p schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, bin neu in Bremen und wollte mal wissen wo in der Gegend ein paar Dirts stehen oder gar ein Bikepark...
> vielen Dank schonmal


hi philipp,
bevor es in vergessenheit gerät, doch noch eine antwort:
bikepark (mit lift und so) gibts hier zwar nicht, aber folgendes:
- bmx bahn in bremen grohn (gegenüber der International University)
- dirts in kattenturm (auf den sportplätzen neben dem "Krankenhaus Links der Weser") mehrere dirtlines mit z.T. echten Monsterdingern - ich fahr da nur die "Kinderstrecke". Ein paar Rampen und 2 Bowls stehen da auch.
- sportgarten in der pauliner marsch (weserstadion): street anlage und fast nur bmx und skatboard. 
- Schlachthof: Quarterpipe & Bowl mit bmx´ern und skatboardern. aber die trial jungs haben dort auch ihre paletten aufgebaut.


----------



## maxihb (27. Februar 2006)

Sooo... hab grade gesehen, dass ich trotz 5 Tagen Bikepause meinen 3. Platz nicht eingebüßt habe  

Mein Privatkram ist erledigt, ich bin wieder als Solokünstler unterwegs und werd nich nachher mal ein bisschen vorm Fernseher rollend beschäftigen...

da ich ab Mittwoch Urlaub habe und über sehr viel freie Zeit verfüge könne mir sischer ma die nächsten Wochen ne nette Tour ziehen!!!

Greetz

Maxi (der wo wieder zu haben ist...)


----------



## wanted man (27. Februar 2006)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> Maxi (der wo wieder zu haben ist...)


... wenigstens scheinst du es mit humor zu nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (27. Februar 2006)

@ Till...

Humor ist wenn man trotzdem lacht    

Shit happens und jeder zweite Mensch ist ne Frau!!! Gut, davon sind 50% vergeben... 30% zu jung oder zu alt 10% mögen mich micht und 10% mag ich nicht!!! Somit müßte ich statistisch bis an mein Lebensende solo sein...    

Ich persönlich wette mal drauf, dass ich bis zum Kyffhäuser ne neue hab!!!

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## DAMDAM (27. Februar 2006)

@ Harzfahrer 

Ich habe jetzt folgendes geplant :

*31.03* Anreise  und kleine Tour von Braunlage nach Schierke mit Besichtigung der 
                    Endurothonstrecke (welche wirklich Spaß macht  )

*01.04* Bin ich offen für Vorschläge ! Vielleicht mit Dirk und Claudia die Strecke                         
        des Kyffhäusermarathons abfahren ? Oder in Neustadt die Singletrails                    
        unsicher machen ? Auf den Brocken rauf ?

*02.04* Streckenbesichtigung der XC und Marathonstrecke in Altenau (ist sogar                 
        offizielle Besichtigung ! )

*03.04* Abreise und kleine Tour in Neustadt oder eine Tour der VB-Arena Harz 
        ausprobieren (sonst kenne ich auch noch Strecken in Altenau die sich 
        sehr schön rollen lassen !)

 Natürlich sind das nur Vorschläge und wir können jederzeit etwas daran ändern ! Es sind natürlich auch jeden Tag alle Leute willkommen die mit uns durch den Harz touren wollen ! 

Gruß *XC*hristian ( Der wo am Donnerstag die Unterkunft in Braunlage buchen wird für sich !)


----------



## ohneworte (27. Februar 2006)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> Sooo... hab grade gesehen, dass ich trotz 5 Tagen Bikepause meinen 3. Platz nicht eingebüßt habe
> 
> Mein Privatkram ist erledigt, ich bin wieder als Solokünstler unterwegs und werd nich nachher mal ein bisschen vorm Fernseher rollend beschäftigen...
> 
> ...




Hi Maxi,

wie sieht es denn mit einer Tour am Freitag nachmittag aus? Treffen HAW und dann AB-Trail? Uhrzeit ca. 14.30 Uhr.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## DAMDAM (27. Februar 2006)

Habe Semesterferien und werde sicher am Freitag und wenn jemand in der Woche noch Lust hat immer gerne !

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (28. Februar 2006)

Ich glaub Freitag sag ich erst mal nicht zu, gehe Donnerstag mit nem Kumpel n bisschen Feiern und bin mir nicht sicher ob ich dann am Freitag schon wieder fahren darf  

Was veranstalten wir denn Samstag für ne Tour??? Mag mir jemand die Norderweiterung des AB-Trail zeigen???

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2006)

Moin,

ich hab das Ganze zwar angeleiert, aber leider muss ich für heute nachmittag aus privaten Gründen absagen!  Am Schnee liegt es jedenfalls nicht. Hab am WE leider nur Zeit für ine kleine Homerunde am Samstag!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ralfathome (3. März 2006)

moin,
so ruhig hier!? , ist doch so schön schlammig  
*Samstag 14:00 Weserwehr*,kleine lockere Tour.

@maxi: sorry, die Norderweiterung kenne ich auch noch nicht.

Bis dann ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (3. März 2006)

Bin fürs Wochenende raus da ich in meiner anderen Heimat sein werde . 

@ Harztourer

Ich habe jetzt für mich die "Tour de Harz" im Hotel Hasselhof ( 05520-3041) vom 31.03-03.04 gebucht, die freundlich Dame am Telefon meinte er seinen noch genug Zimmer zu dieser Zeit dort frei ! Also wer alles mit möchte, bucht doch in den nächsten Tagen damit wir uns dann mit der Tourenplanung beschäftigen können  !

Gruß Christian


----------



## riser (3. März 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> so ruhig hier!? , ist doch so schön schlammig
> *Samstag 14:00 Weserwehr*,kleine lockere Tour.
> 
> ...




Moin Ralf!

Hattest du schon ne Vorstellung, in welche Richtung es bei deiner Tour gehen soll?

Gruß 

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priester100 (3. März 2006)

Hallo,

hat schon jemand eine Idee wo es am Sonntag hingehen soll?
Ich würde für Sonntag den AB-Trail vorschlagen dann könnte man die Norderweiterung ( kenne ich auch noch nicht) abfahren.
Was haltet ihr von 11.00 Treffen am HaW?

Gruß Steffen


----------



## ralfathome (3. März 2006)

riser schrieb:
			
		

> Hattest du schon ne Vorstellung, in welche Richtung es bei deiner Tour gehen soll?


Gemeint ist die Tour *Samstag, 14:00, Weserwehr*  
Möglich wäre die Runde über Sudweyhe, Barrien, Wolfsschlucht, der Berg neben dem Hohen Berg, Hoher Berg selbst, in Sörhausen in den Warwer Sand, Fesenfeld, Gräfinghausen, Kirchseelte und den Wald bei Fahrenhorst zurück nach Ristedt, klingt viel weiter als es ist und ist nicht dramatisch.

Ansonsten hängt es auch von Mitfahrern am Weserwehr bzw. Sudweyhe-Spah ab, wohin die Reise geht.

Seid Ihr/Bist Du dabei?


----------



## riser (4. März 2006)

Moin Ralf!

Ich klär das nachher mal mit meiner Frau ab, weil wir uns für heute eine längere Grundlagenausdauertour vorgenommen haben, bei der wir hauptsächlich Straße oder breite Waldwege fahren wollten.

Ich meld mich aber noch rechtzeitig, ob wir dabei sind.

Bis denne!

Dirk


----------



## ralfathome (4. März 2006)

riser schrieb:
			
		

> längere Grundlagenausdauertour vorgenommen haben, bei der wir hauptsächlich Straße oder breite Waldwege fahren wollten.
> Dirk



Das würde ja passen!


----------



## dinosaur (4. März 2006)

Im Moment ist ja super Bikewetter 
Wenns nicht regnet oder schneit bin ich um 14°° dabei. Die vorgeschlagene Runde ist ne prima Rundlagengrausdauer - Einheit und für alle zu empfehlen 
Ciao
dino


----------



## harrypotter (4. März 2006)

Moin zusammen!

Ich wollte ja eigentlich den ganzen Winter schon einmal bei Euch mitfrahren, vielleicht schaffe ich es ja heute - wäre das dann OK?

Ich kann es aber noch nicht ganz sicher sagen, weil ich derzeit noch nicht in Bremen bin und nicht weiß, wie ich es schaffe. Ic möchte aber auf jeden Fall gerne mal mit, Eure Touren klingen ja immer klasse!  

Grüße, harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (4. März 2006)

harrypotter schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen!
> Ich wollte ja eigentlich den ganzen Winter schon einmal bei Euch mitfrahren, vielleicht schaffe ich es ja heute - wäre das dann OK?
> Grüße, harry


Logisch  ist das OK, das ist aber heute keine Wintertour, bei dem Wetter geht dat ja nu ma nich  

@Dino: Lungenlagenrausdauer?


----------



## harrypotter (4. März 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> Logisch  ist das OK, das ist aber heute keine Wintertour, bei dem Wetter geht dat ja nu ma nich



Prima  OK, wohl wahr, aber so rein meteorologisch-jahreszeitmäßiug gesehen hätte ich ja noch ne kleine Chance...   

Ich probiere es, wenn ich rechtzeitig zurück komme bin ich um 14 da, ansonsten probiere ich's beim nächsten Mal  (Ihr Fahrt auch im Frühjahr, oder? ;-))

Auf jeden viel Spaß!


----------



## dinosaur (4. März 2006)

@Ralf: ich meinte natürlich Grunzlagenraushauer!


----------



## ohneworte (4. März 2006)

Moin,

heute hab ich wie bereits erwähnt leider keine Zeit. Aber sollte morgen vormittag eine Tour starten, dann vielleicht.

Also Sonntagstour bitte anmelden!

Gruss
jens


----------



## riser (4. März 2006)

@ Heute-Fahrer

Ihr könnt ja mal am Spar-Markt gucken, ob wir da sind. Sollten wir nach 2 Minuten nicht da sein, rollt weiter. Ihr sollt ja nicht zu sehr auskühlen.


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## ohneworte (4. März 2006)

... und wie sieht es jetzt am Sonntag aus?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ralfathome (4. März 2006)

moin,
Steffen hatte 11:00 Haus am Walde vorgeschlagen, unabhängig von der Schneehöhe wird sich dann mein Rad mit mir da rumtreiben.
Gruß ralf


----------



## Priester100 (4. März 2006)

Hallo,

ich werde zwar heute Party machen aber um 11.00 werde ich morgen am HaW warten.

@ Harzfahrer:Auch ich habe für mich vom 31.03 bis zum 03.04 ein Zimmer gebucht.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## User129 (4. März 2006)

moin moin
sagt mal kann mir jemand verraten was bzw. wo dieser AB-Trail sein soll?


----------



## maxihb (4. März 2006)

@ Harzfahrer...

für den Harz bin ich raus  ich kriege gleich noch das :kotz: weil ich kein frei bekomme!!!

Das WE wird mal wieder auf der Rolle verbracht weil wegen ist zu kalt *frier*

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wanted man (5. März 2006)

User129 schrieb:
			
		

> moin moin
> sagt mal kann mir jemand verraten was bzw. wo dieser AB-Trail sein soll?


schätze mal, das du ihn zu gesicht bekommst, wenn du heute um 11:00 beim Haus am Walde bist. Ansonsten gibts weiter vorne in diesem thread einen plan.


----------



## ralfathome (5. März 2006)

User129 schrieb:
			
		

> moin moin
> sagt mal kann mir jemand verraten was bzw. wo dieser AB-Trail sein soll?


moin,
der abtrail verläuft parallel zur A27, beginnt an der Campingplatzeinfahrt am Uni-See und führt zum Grambker See und zurück über den Wümmedeich, Dammsiel und Kuhsiel. Genauere Beschreibungen ab Seite 32. Einfacher ist das Mitfahren.
Gruß ralf


----------



## ralfathome (5. März 2006)

moin,
die Tour heute im war wieder wie immer sehr schön, mit etwas Pampe wie nicht anders zu erwarten und einer netten Abfahrt, irgendwann schaffe ich die auch  .

Vielleicht kommt es ja drüben an: *Beste Genesungswünsche an Muckel und Hobbyradl!*

@Muckel: das mit dem Winter und dem Eis und dem Wald und der Gefahr ist eine relativ oberflächliche Betrachtungsweise, es gibt Bäume im Wald und die können selbst beim Schieben plötzlich im Wege sein!  

Bis dann denn ralf


----------



## dinosaur (5. März 2006)

Fotos von Heute in meiner Galerie.
Gute Besserung  wünsche ich unseren Rennradkollegen!
Hatten ja heute auch einige Bodenkontakte, aber im Wald fällt man einfach weicher 
Ciao
dino


----------



## baluweb (5. März 2006)

Hallo @all,

heute gab es sicher den ein oder anderen Schlammberg in die Stollen zu drücken... . Ich habe gestern das Ende der Kohlfahrtsaison 2006 gefeiert und werde mich nächstes WE mal wieder einklinken. 
Bis dann 
Marc


----------



## dinosaur (5. März 2006)

@Harzfahrer: Mr Smoky und ich sind gebucht!

@alle Anderen: laßt euch diese Harztour nicht entgehen! Es sind noch Zimmer frei 

Ciao
dino


----------



## ohneworte (5. März 2006)

war ne schöne Tour heute!  Genesungswünsche in die Parallelwelt sind bereits erstellt.

Wer hat Bock auf eine Runde am Freitag nachmittag? Bitte melden!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Priester100 (5. März 2006)

Hallo,

die Tour war heute war wie immer toll auch wenn die letzte Nacht ein wenig kurz war und ich das auch wärend der Fahrt gemerkt habe.

Was die Harztour angeht kann ich mich nur Dino anschließen und sagen kommt mit den ich glaube das wir viel Spaß haben werden.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## DAMDAM (6. März 2006)

So Leute ich habe Semesterferien ! Ich plane am Dienstag, Mittwoch, Freitag und am Wochenende zu biken ! (Heute ist es schon zu spät zum gemeinsamen biken  ) 

Wenn ihr also Lust habt schreibt hier rein ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (6. März 2006)

moin,
Dienstag,15:30, HaW???
Gruß vom Zitat: "unentwegten Vielfahrer"


----------



## maxihb (6. März 2006)

@ Damdam

ich hab am Mittwoch ne Grundlageneinheit Straße anstehen... so um die 60 km (gerne auch mehr... brauche wieder draußen ein paar Km) wenn du magst könnten wir gemeinsam ziehen... kennst du eine solche Strecke mit Start am HaW ins Bremer Umland mit entsprechender Länge evtl. dürfte Tarmstedt entsprechend weit weg sein...

@ Ralftathome

für morgen melde ich erst einmal interesse an... kann morgen früh Bescheid sagen ob ich es schaffe um 15:30 am HaW zu sein...



Greetz

Maxi


----------



## DAMDAM (6. März 2006)

Dienstag 15:30 Uhr ist okay ! Bin aber noch etwas erkältet wir müßten dann halt ganz langsam fahren .

Gruß Christian


----------



## DAMDAM (6. März 2006)

Auch für Mittwoch mein okay (wenn meine Gesundheit hält !) ! Als Runde könnten wir zwei mal 30 Km durchs Blockland oder auf den Straßen nach Worpswede und durch das Blockland wieder zurück dürften wir auch auf ungefähr 60 Km kommen (Ich kenn auch noch nen 100km Runde , aber die ist im Moment bei mir nicht drin ! Aber lockere Grundlage am Dienstag und Mittwoch ist super ! Ab wann haste denn Zeit Maxi ?

Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfathome (6. März 2006)

na, da kommen wir der Schnapszahl ja schon mal näher.....

*DAMDAM möchte langsam fahren  * Macht er doch sonst auch immer, der Bremser 

*KIKO vielen Dank für's Weiterleiten*


----------



## maxihb (6. März 2006)

@ Damdam...

die Zeit ist mir eigentlich egal... entweder gleich morgens um 8:30 Uhr oder Nachmittags so gegen 14:30... wobei ich glaub ich etwas länger schlafen möchte  

Überlegmodus ein-
Hm... wenn ich Di und Mi draußen fahre, DANN gibts heute den Ruhetag (der wäre sonst morgen) und ich kann mich vor dem ätzenden Rollefahren drücken... also ich bin morgen dabei und mach heut mal das "Rolleverpisserweichei*... und brauch mich morgen nicht allein aufs Radl zwingen... fahre allerdings mit den zwei wahrscheinlich unfittesten Bremer Bikern *brüll* jeweils eine L-A-N-G-S-A-M-E (ne Jungs, is klar... wenn ihr langsam fahren könnt fahr ich ab dem WE Rennrad) Runde...
-Überlegmodus aus

Morgen 15:30 war das, nech??? ich bin dann dabei... werd allerdings erst zu Stadler fahren, brauch neue Powerbars... und ne bessere Jacke!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (6. März 2006)

So... bei Stadtler bin ich heut schon gewesen und jetzt gibts meine definitive Zusage für Morgen 15:30 HaW!!!

Greetz

Maxi (jetzt mit chicer neuer Bikejacke)


----------



## ohneworte (6. März 2006)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> So... bei Stadtler bin ich heut schon gewesen und jetzt gibts meine definitive Zusage für Morgen 15:30 HaW!!!
> 
> Greetz
> 
> Maxi (jetzt mit chicer neuer Bikejacke)




Hi Maxi,

die alte sah auch aus wie ne Pelle von ner Pinkelwurst , also gute Entscheidung! 

@ Damdam

Freitag nachmittag ab 14.00 Uhr?


Gruss 
Jens


----------



## maxihb (7. März 2006)

@ ohneworte...

*NIX GEGEN MEINE WURSTPELLE!!!*

Na warte...   dafür fahr ich dir bei der nächsten Tour um die Ohren  

Greetz

Maxi (dem wo solche Sprüche am Sattel vorbei gehen)


----------



## maxihb (8. März 2006)

Sooo... endlich geduscht, gestärkt und bereit fürs Sofa   War ne gute Sache heut nen Trainingspartner für 2 3/4 Std Ga Straße zu haben...   @ Damdam

@ Baluweb

Sa gegen Mittag n bisschen Garlstedt???

@ ohneworte

Wenn mir nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich Freitag mit dabei... dann zeig ich dir mal mein Wurstpellenhinterrad!!!    

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## ohneworte (8. März 2006)

@ ohneworte

Wenn mir nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich Freitag mit dabei... dann zeig ich dir mal mein Wurstpellenhinterrad!!!    

Greetz

Maxi[/QUOTE]


Dann fahren wir nur leichtes Gelände und ich nehme meinen neuen Gemüsehobel! 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ralfathome (8. März 2006)

moin,
na endlich, der Schnapszahlenpost    

Donnerstag zuckel ich zum Oellager, 15:15 Weserwehr wäre der Treff für Mitfahrer, auch 15:30 oder 15:45 geht noch. Wenn sich niemand meldet fahre ich den direkten Weg nach Achim (also ohne den Umweg Weserwehr)!!!

Gruß ralf


----------



## wanted man (9. März 2006)

ohneworte schrieb:
			
		

> Dann fahren wir nur leichtes Gelände und ich nehme meinen neuen Gemüsehobel!
> 
> Gruss
> Jens



... gibt es hier denn noch irgendetwas anderes als leichtes gelände


----------



## ohneworte (9. März 2006)

wanted man schrieb:
			
		

> ... gibt es hier denn noch irgendetwas anderes als leichtes gelände




Für mich zur Zeit irgendwie schon...!?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## maxihb (9. März 2006)

@ ohneworte...

nimm du man den Crosser... dann dürftest du im leichten Gelände genauso grip-probs haben wie ich mit den Racing Ralphs!!!

Aber das übt ja nur die Fahrtechnik... 

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## baluweb (9. März 2006)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> @ Baluweb
> Sa gegen Mittag n bisschen Garlstedt???
> Greetz
> Maxi



Hi Maxi, beste Idee wo gibt!! Vorschlag: *11:00 Uhr am Checkpoint*. Ich werde in den alten Beiträgen nochmals deine perfekte Wegbeschreibung raussuchen und einen Touraufruf im Last-Minute-Biking anlegen. Jeder ist willkommen! Vielleicht möchte z.B. der Ralf ja auch nicht at home bleiben... 
Bis die Tage!
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (9. März 2006)

@ ohneworte u. Damdam

Also morgen bin ich aus familiären Gründen verhindert... hab grad schon meinen dritten Tag in Folge gemacht und werd dann morgen als Ruhetag nehmen...

@ Baluweb

11:30 würde mir ein wenig besser passen... da ich mit dem Radl anreisen werde kann ich dann etwas länger schlafen!!!
Wir können dann richtig Vollgas geben  weil Nachmittags werde ich dann zur Therme na Bad Bederkesa zur Erholung ins 35°C Becken abtauchen...    

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## DAMDAM (9. März 2006)

Wochenendstarttour :

Freitag 14:00 Uhr HaW !! 

locker rollen !

Gruß Christian


----------



## baluweb (9. März 2006)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> @ ohneworte u. Damdam
> 
> @ Baluweb
> 
> ...



...gegen die Zahlung dreistelliger Eurobeträge auf mein schweizer Nummernkonto bin ich zu Kompromissen bereit...
Okay: LMB ist auf 11:30 Uhr geändert! CU Marc


----------



## ralfathome (9. März 2006)

baluweb schrieb:
			
		

> ....... Vielleicht möchte z.B. der Ralf ja auch nicht at home bleiben...
> Bis die Tage!
> Marc



Zu Hause ist es doch am schönsten! Samstag vormittag geht nix mit Rad, vielleicht am Nachmittag oder sonst am Sonntag, ma schaun.

*Viel Spaß in Garlstedt und natürlich auch morgen*
Gruß ralf at home


----------



## maxihb (9. März 2006)

@ baluweb

Wunderbar... Die Bankverbindung bitte!!!    da ich der langsamere von uns beiden bin fahren wir dann mein Tempo, ok???  ich fühl mich so unfit!!!

Dann bis Samstag, auf dass die Beine brennen...

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## ohneworte (10. März 2006)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> @ ohneworte...
> 
> nimm du man den Crosser... dann dürftest du im leichten Gelände genauso grip-probs haben wie ich mit den Racing Ralphs!!!
> 
> ...



Ne lieber nicht,

wenn ich mir mein MTB anschaue hab ich überhaupt kein Bock 2 Fahrräder zu grundreinigen. Also liebr Mtb, das ist eh schon komplett verdreckt!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (10. März 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> Wochenendstarttour :
> 
> Freitag 14:00 Uhr HaW !!
> 
> ...




Bis nachher...

Gruss
Jens


----------



## DAMDAM (10. März 2006)

Ich würde gerne absagen ! Mal sehen ob du das noch liest Jens , wenn ja poste mal deine Antwort !

Gruß Christian


----------



## ohneworte (10. März 2006)

Ist es dir zu nass?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cand.arch (10. März 2006)

Tach auch, 

ich mach jetzt Feierabend und komme noch rum. AB-Trail suchen 

Gruß Lars


----------



## ohneworte (10. März 2006)

Dann fahr ich jetzt auch los!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## cand.arch (10. März 2006)

Dann bin ich ja doch nicht alleine   

bis gleich


----------



## DAMDAM (10. März 2006)

Wir waren sogar zu dritt ! Mein Wochenpensum werde ich morgen mit 60 min Rekom beenden ! Ich wünsche allen am Wochenende viel Spaß beim spielen im Schlamm !

Gruß Christian


----------



## ohneworte (10. März 2006)

... und es hat sogar mehr Spass gemacht als in Bremen erwartet!

Übrigens scheint in Bruchhausen-Vilsen die Sonne und wir haden 7 Grad Celsius! (warum bin ich eigentlich nicht hier gefahren?)

Gruss
Jens


----------



## cand.arch (10. März 2006)

...mehr Spass gemacht als in Bremen erwartet? Das ist aber echt geschönt. 
Das war heute GRENZWERTIG!!! Was liegt am Sonntag an? Das Wetter soll
sich ja bessern. 

Bis denn,
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funky diamonds (10. März 2006)

cand.arch schrieb:
			
		

> ...mehr Spass gemacht als in Bremen erwartet? Das ist aber echt geschönt.
> Das war heute GRENZWERTIG!!! Was liegt am Sonntag an? Das Wetter soll
> sich ja bessern.
> 
> ...



moin,
kann mir jemand erklären wie ich von bremen aus zum öllager komme?wir wollen da am wochenende mal hin.die bmxbahn ist noch zu nass,die dirts in kattenturm ebenfalls.gibt es im öllager irgendwelche singletrails etc. oder sind das nur fortswege?es wäre nett,wenn jemand dazu was sagen könnte.wo könnte man den alternativ etwas in der nähe rollen?wir haben aber nur singlespeed/dualbikes?
gruss


----------



## wanted man (10. März 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> kann mir jemand erklären wie ich von bremen aus zum öllager komme?



da schaust du mal in meine galerie, da hab ich einen schicken plan gezeichnet. dort, wo der plan in achim aufhört, einfach immer weiter links an der bahn langfahren, ihr kommt dann am bahnhof vorbei (gaswerkstr, an der eisenbahn, zum ueser schafkoven)
dann noch ca, 1,5 km bis ihr unter (!) einer brücke (ueser brückenstr.) langkommt, 
auf diese brücke rauf (links links links oder hochschieben)
und über die bahnschienen rüber und die erste wieder links (alte finien)
nach 30 m gehts rechts ins öllager. 
schau dir diesen letzten teil nochmal bei stadtplandienst.de an, dann erklärt sich das fast von selbst
till

edit: ich stell grad fest, das mein schöner riesenplan in der galerie doch ziemlich geschrumpft ist ..... seltsam, da hat wohl jemand platz auf dem server gebraucht.
auf meinem rechner find ich ihn auch nicht wieder, da bleibt dir wohl nichts anderes eine lupe. sorry.


----------



## ralfathome (10. März 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> kann mir jemand erklären wie ich von bremen aus zum öllager komme?
> wir haben aber nur singlespeed/dualbikes?
> gruss



Moin,
den Weg an Hauptstraßen erklär ich mal so: Von einem beliebigen Treffpunkt in HB, z.B. dem Aladröhn über die Hannoversche Strasse, Hemelinger Heerstrasse, Arberger Heerstrasse, Mahndorfer Heerstrasse, Uphuser Heerstrasse nach Achim-Bierden, in die Strasse gegenüber vom Hol Ab Getränkemarkt abbiegen und gleich hinter der Bahnunterführung rechts am Bahndamm entlang, vorbei am Bahnhof und zwei Querstrassen überqueren, dort ist die Bahntrasse tiefer, bis zu einer Brücke, auf die man in einem 270 Grad Bogen (siehe Till:links,links,links) hinauffährt, am Ende der Brücke in die "Alte Finien" und nach 20 m rechts "durch den Zaun" ins Oellager, links am Zaun bleiben.
Im ehemaligen Kasernenübungsgelände gibt es Trampelpfade, Wurzeln, Wurzelkanten und ein bischen runter und rauf.

Wenn Du/Ihr am Sonntag den Weg suchen wollt, bin ich gern dabei.

Gruß ralf, der schon immer mal ein dualbike sehen wollte

Hab gerade gesehen das Till und ich das mit 20 oder 30 Meter noch mal ausknobeln müssen?!


----------



## cand.arch (11. März 2006)

Wie siehts denn morgen aus? Oellager, Weyerberg, Riestedt,...? Oder einfach 
nur etwas durch die Gegend gurken?


----------



## ralfathome (11. März 2006)

cand.arch schrieb:
			
		

> Wie siehts denn morgen aus? Oellager, Weyerberg, Riestedt,...? Oder einfach
> nur etwas durch die Gegend gurken?



Durch die Gegend gurken  , ja bitte.   11:00???  Wo??

Gruß ralf


----------



## ohneworte (11. März 2006)

für morgen bin ich raus! wenn überhaupt dann fahre ich hier in Vilsen eine kleine Runde.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## juk (11. März 2006)

wanted man schrieb:
			
		

> edit: ich stell grad fest, das mein schöner riesenplan in der galerie doch ziemlich geschrumpft ist ..... seltsam, da hat wohl jemand platz auf dem server gebraucht.
> auf meinem rechner find ich ihn auch nicht wieder, da bleibt dir wohl nichts anderes eine lupe. sorry.



Ich habe es noch aufm Rechner. Leider wird es beim einfügen ins Photoalbum immer verkleinert. Wohin damit?


----------



## cand.arch (12. März 2006)

Es ist kalt, -7°.


----------



## ralfathome (12. März 2006)

moin,
-4 Grad und Sonne, ich fahr dann jetzt los.
Gruß ralf


----------



## dinosaur (12. März 2006)

Bin grad noch auf der Arbeit, aber bei dem Wetter muss man einfach biken ; werde mal um 11°° am HAW vorbeifahren und dann wohl den AB-Trail abrollen.
Ciao
dino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cand.arch (12. März 2006)

Ich komme dazu. Brrrr...

Bis nachher,
Lars


----------



## ralfathome (12. März 2006)

dinosaur schrieb:
			
		

> Bin grad noch auf der Arbeit, aber bei dem Wetter muss man einfach biken ; werde mal um 11°° am HAW vorbeifahren und dann wohl den AB-Trail abrollen.
> Ciao
> dino


----------



## cand.arch (12. März 2006)

Es hat sich mal wieder gelohnt   
bis zum nächsten Mal....

Achso, Dino im Gelände könnt ihr  hier bewundern


----------



## ralfathome (12. März 2006)

cand.arch schrieb:
			
		

> Es hat sich mal wieder gelohnt
> bis zum nächsten Mal....


Genau!

Der Bremser auf dem Deich bin heute ich gewesen, um Kiko's Frage zu beantworten.

Gruß ralf


----------



## cand.arch (12. März 2006)

Das Foto hätte ich gerne größer, da mache ich so schön oh, OH, OOOHHHH....


----------



## ralfathome (12. März 2006)

cand.arch schrieb:
			
		

> Das Foto hätte ich gerne größer, da mache ich so schön oh, OH, OOOHHHH....


hier, bringt aber nicht so viel, hab ja nur die Bäume virtuell weggehackt.


----------



## cand.arch (12. März 2006)

Trotzdem, Danke.


----------



## La Carinosa (13. März 2006)

Hallihallo...

bin schon sooo lange nicht mehr zum radeln gekommen... dabei müsste ich eigentlich so viel Zeit gehabt haben, so als arbeitsloses Gesocks  Ich glaub, ich werd mich die nächsten Tage nochmal aufraffen und ein wenig durch die Gegend gondeln, bevor es hoffentlich bald warm wird und ich endlich wieder arbeiten kann.

Wenn ich mich dann wieder an körperliche Betätigung gewöhnt hab, fahr ich dann mal wieder mit euch mit, wenn ich darf.


----------



## La Carinosa (13. März 2006)

Ach ja, hat einer von euch nen Tip, was ich auf keinen Fall nie nich verpassen darf, oder worauf ich achten sollte, wenn ich nächsten Sommer von Bremen Richtung Alpen fahre, mit MTB mit Gepäck? Fahre wohl erstmal mehr oder weniger den direkten Weg, also ungefähr Bremen-Nienburg-Minden-Hannoverschmünden-Schweinfurt-Augsburg-München und dann, keine Ahnung-Süden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (13. März 2006)

meine empfehlung:
über viehl nach strassbourg, dann den schiffskanal in richtung vogesen (unmengen hausboote).
da bekommste schon mal nen vorgeschmack. in den vogesen gehts ständig rauf und runter. die alpen sind dann auch nich mehr weit.
ich lad mal nen paar bilder rein.


----------



## Priester100 (13. März 2006)

Hallo
wer hat lust morgen eine Runde zu fahren,z.B AB-Tail ?

Gruß Steffen


----------



## ralfathome (13. März 2006)

La Carinosa schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, hat einer von euch nen Tip, was ich auf keinen Fall nie nich verpassen darf, oder worauf ich achten sollte, wenn ich nächsten Sommer von Bremen Richtung Alpen fahre, mit MTB mit Gepäck? Fahre wohl erstmal mehr oder weniger den direkten Weg, also ungefähr Bremen-Nienburg-Minden-Hannoverschmünden-Schweinfurt-Augsburg-München und dann, keine Ahnung-Süden...



Sommer, ach ja, wie schön  Immer schön am Fluß bleiben erspart Höhenmeter, von der Fulda rüber zur Donau ist es dann wohl eher etwas anstrengender, mit Gepäck sowieso.

@ Steffen *Dienstag *muß noch geschraubt werden, also.....

geht es *Mittwoch *bei mir auf Testtour, allerdings muß ich um 12:00 at home sein, wegen Beruf und Schicht und so. Mag jemand mit?


----------



## DAMDAM (14. März 2006)

Ich würde gerne, aber die Erkältung hat mich entgültig niedergerungen ! Ich jetzt nur noch unter Aufsicht (Freundin  ) höchstens ganz ganz locker über den Deich zum Frischluft schnappen ! Aber ab Sonntag bin ich wieder dabei ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfathome (14. März 2006)

moin,
da drück ich dann mal die Daumen für die baldige Genesung 
Gruß ralf


----------



## ohneworte (14. März 2006)

Mal sehen was der Faktor Zeit und der Fussball am WE zulässt. Aber bei einer Tour bin ich bestimmt dabei!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (15. März 2006)

moin,
da hat man schon mal an einem Freitag frei und freut sich, endlich mal an der traditionellen ohneworte Tour teilnehmen zu können, und dann findet die anscheinend gar nicht statt  
Macht nix, fahr ich halt am* Freitag um 15:00 vom Weserwehr* Richtung Oellager, mag jemand mit?

Bis dann denn ralf


----------



## dinosaur (15. März 2006)

Sensation!
 Dino hat neues Carbon-Hardteil!


----------



## wanted man (15. März 2006)

dinosaur schrieb:
			
		

> Sensation!
> Dino hat neues Carbon-Hardteil!



ich glaub die haben dich beschissen, das ist doch nur so ein kettenstreben-schutz aus carbonfolie.


----------



## ralfathome (15. März 2006)

dinosaur schrieb:
			
		

> Sensation!
> Dino hat neues Carbon-Hardteil!



Imho ist das noch nicht mal im entferntesten ein Fahrradteil, oder


----------



## ohneworte (16. März 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> da hat man schon mal an einem Freitag frei und freut sich, endlich mal an der traditionellen ohneworte Tour teilnehmen zu können, und dann findet die anscheinend gar nicht statt
> Macht nix, fahr ich halt am* Freitag um 15:00 vom Weserwehr* Richtung Oellager, mag jemand mit?
> 
> Bis dann denn ralf



Moin Ralf,

wie sieht es denn am morgigen Freitag eventuell eine Stunde früher aus? Also 14.00 Uhr auf die Tour. Später wäre schlecht, da ich am frühen Abend keine Zeit mehr habe.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ralfathome (16. März 2006)

moin,
es spricht nix dagegen, also *Freitag, 14:00, *und daran denken: *Treffpunkt Weserwehr*  Nachzulesen auch im Lost minute board.
Gruß ralf


----------



## juk (16. März 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> es spricht nix dagegen, also *Freitag, 14:00, *und daran denken: *Treffpunkt Weserwehr*  Nachzulesen auch im Lost minute board.
> Gruß ralf



Hm, lasst mich mal kurz überschlagen. Um 11h muss ich einen Behördentermin in einer emsländischen Kleinstadt wahrnehmen, gegeben sei dem Bürokraten ne halbe Stunde, weitere 90 min. im Tiefflug am Küstenkanal + Highway Twenty-eight, 30 min. Geplenkel dort, 30 min. Geplenkel hier... Dat wird knapp. 

Naja wenn's nix wird, gehe ich halt alleine aufm Weyerberg nach dem rechten und linken sehen.

Bis demnäxt,
Jürgen


----------



## ohneworte (16. März 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, lasst mich mal kurz überschlagen. Um 11h muss ich einen Behördentermin in einer emsländischen Kleinstadt wahrnehmen, gegeben sei dem Bürokraten ne halbe Stunde, weitere 90 min. im Tiefflug am Küstenkanal + Highway Twenty-eight, 30 min. Geplenkel dort, 30 min. Geplenkel hier... Dat wird knapp.
> 
> Naja wenn's nix wird, gehe ich halt alleine aufm Weyerberg nach dem rechten und linken sehen.
> 
> ...



hi Juk,

wir warten auch bestimmt 5-10 Minuten, oder Ralf?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## juk (16. März 2006)

ohneworte schrieb:
			
		

> hi Juk,
> 
> wir warten auch bestimmt 5-10 Minuten, oder Ralf?
> 
> ...



Ist nett. Aber wartet lieber nicht zu lange. Ich versuch's auf jeden Fall, aber Anfahrt zum Weserwehr wollte ich dann schon mit'm Bike hinlegen. Will sagen, wahrscheinlich würz nix.


----------



## dinosaur (16. März 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> Imho ist das noch nicht mal im entferntesten ein Fahrradteil, oder




Ich gebe es ja zu, aber ich wollte auch mal ein schickes Carbonteil haben 

Mit biken wird es bei mir erst am Samstag wieder was: wer hat Vorschläge?

ciao
dino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tha Doggfather (16. März 2006)

Carbon ist schon was guuutes


----------



## ralfathome (16. März 2006)

moin,
so ist das: man kommt einem zeitlich entgegen und dann paßt es anderen nicht mehr.  



			
				dinosaur schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gebe es ja zu, aber ich wollte auch mal ein schickes Carbonteil haben
> Mit biken wird es bei mir erst am Samstag wieder was: wer hat Vorschläge?
> ciao
> dino


Samstag hab ich Termin und fahr allein, ach ja, Carbon hab ich auch bestellt  
Gruß ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (17. März 2006)

@Dino 

Da  mußte aber noch nen Haufen Kugelschreiber kaufen um daraus einen Rahmen in deiner Größe zu basteln    

@ All

Ich werde morgen wieder ein bißchen (ca 60 min.) über den Deich rollen und dann am Sonntag so gegen 11:00 Uhr (Gerne auch früher !) mal probieren ob meine Gesundheit auch den Abtrail wieder zuläßt ! Also wenn jemand mit möchte oder mir jemand die norderwiterung zeigen möchte postet hier mal !

Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfathome (17. März 2006)

hallo,
11:00 am Sonntag paßt mir ganz gut, gerne auch etwas früher oder später.
Gruß ralf


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2006)

Moin,

gestern die Fahrt mit Ralf ins Öllager nach Achim hat doch Spass gemacht!  Fürs Wochenende bin ich jedoch aus Zeitgründen raus! 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2006)

Moin,

Fussball am morgigen Sonntag aus! Wer fährt morgen vormittag wann von wo los? Ich wäre dabei!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## juk (18. März 2006)

ohneworte schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Fussball am morgigen Sonntag aus! Wer fährt morgen vormittag wann von wo los? Ich wäre dabei!
> 
> ...



Äh, das steht doch in Beitrag 2281. Zwei vor deinem.  Treffpunkt wird wohl HaW sein. 
Von mir gibt's ein vielleicht.


----------



## cand.arch (18. März 2006)

... und dann raus zum weyerberg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## DAMDAM (18. März 2006)

Dann sage ich jetzt mal :

*11:15 Uhr HaW *und den Rest können wir dann vor Ort klären !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (18. März 2006)




----------



## cand.arch (18. März 2006)

dann komme ich auch ...


----------



## eurasio (18. März 2006)

denke ich werde die Crosserfraktion um 100% erhöhen (Grüße an Lars) und auch mitkommen...


----------



## maxihb (18. März 2006)

Also ich werd morgen noch mal ne Runde in den Wald zum Laufen gehen... dann soll das für die Woche gut sein...

ich würde gerne schon mal für nächste Woche anfragen, ob sich evtl. Trainingspartner für Di und Mi finden!!!

Di (nachmittags) Grundlage Straße 2 1/2 Std
Wetter 7°C, windig und bedeckt 

Mi (morgens) ne Stunde laufen im Bürgerpark vor dem Spätdienst
Wetter 5°C, bedeckt

wer mag mitkommen???

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## DAMDAM (18. März 2006)

Bin leider raus da meine Eltern morgen bei mir vorbeikommen und mit Mareike und mir essen gehen wollen ! Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß und bis zum nächsten Wochenende !

Gruß Christian


----------



## juk (18. März 2006)

So wie es aussieht, bin ich morgen auch dabei. 

Alles wird gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priester100 (18. März 2006)

Hallo,

wie ich sehe geht es am Sonntag zum Wayerberg,könnte sein das ich mitkomme aber das hängt davon ab wie lang die Nacht wird. 

[email protected] Mitwoch laufen im Bürgerpark ist eine gute Idee.
         Wann und wo wollen wir uns treffen?

[email protected] Wer hat lust am Di. eine Tour zu machen?

Gruß Steffen


----------



## maxihb (19. März 2006)

@ Priester100

Mittwoch so gegen 10 HaW??? Dann könnten wir mal eben so 1 bis 1 1/2 Stunden locker laufen... (weil beim Laufen bin ich total langsam)

Dienstag ne Tour??? Wann??? Evtl. könnte ich mir vorstellen zum Weyerberg zu fahren... dann wäre Straße und n bisschen Berg dabei!!!

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## BBK (19. März 2006)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich werd morgen noch mal ne Runde in den Wald zum Laufen gehen... dann soll das für die Woche gut sein...
> 
> ich würde gerne schon mal für nächste Woche anfragen, ob sich evtl. Trainingspartner für Di und Mi finden!!!
> 
> ...



Die temperatur angaben hat dir aber der teufel geflüstert oder? *g*


----------



## maxihb (19. März 2006)

Nein,   aber ich gebe gerne meine geheime Quelle bekannt!!! Was soll der ewige Informantenschutz???

www.wetter.de

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## BBK (19. März 2006)

mit denen hab ich garkeine guten erfahrungen ich kann nur www.wetter.com empfehlen. Sprich es werden doch nur 3° *gg* obwohl heute 5° vorrausgesagt werden das wundert mich ja schon etwas


----------



## ralfathome (19. März 2006)

moin,
schöne Tour war das heute, mit Schnee am Weyerberg
Gruppenbild
Gruß ralf
Hi Sven!!


----------



## Priester100 (19. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
leider habe ich es heute nicht aus dem Haus geschafft aber an Di.ein bischen am Deich rollen oder Abtrail mit Norderweiterung abfahren könnte ich mir vorstellen.
Was das Treffen angeht würde ich am Di 11.OO  vorschlagen.

[email protected] Wegen laufen am Mittwoch ist treffen 10.00 HaW ok.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## maxihb (19. März 2006)

Hm... Dienstag kann ich leider nicht vor 14:00 Uhr... 

leider muß ich vorher noch meine sportlichen Ambitionen wegen des Broterwerbs hinten anstellen.. ne große Deichrunde??? sehr sehr große Deichrunde???

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## ralfathome (19. März 2006)

moin,
Am *Montag *möchte ich noch eine kleine Tour machen, so ab 14:30 oder 15:00 an einem der üblichen Treffs. Mag jemand mit?

Und dann möchte ich noch fragen, ob mir jemand einen *Zentrierständer* leihen würde? Ich habe sonst immer das Rad im eingebauten Zustand (hin)gerichtet und möchte mal schauen, ob solches Gerät eine Erleichterung oder Verbesserung ist. Mit ausgeliehenen Sachen bin ich natürlich immer sehr sorgsam im Umgang. Vielen Dank schon für's Lesen

Gruß ralf


----------



## kiko (19. März 2006)

wenn du dich entschliessen kannst, eine asphaltrunde einzulegen, schlage ich eine tour nach blumenthal vor. mit der fähre rüber und über seehausen zurück.
genussradeln!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (19. März 2006)

Ich habe morgen Urlaub, allerdings auch einiges zu erledigen. Wenn ich damit durch bin, hätte ich schon Lust. Ich gucke hier vorher nochmal rein.


----------



## ralfathome (19. März 2006)

kiko schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du dich entschliessen kannst, eine asphaltrunde einzulegen, schlage ich eine tour nach blumenthal vor. mit der fähre rüber und über seehausen zurück.
> genussradeln!!!



Aspaltrunde find ich gut, bin mir nur im Unklaren, womit Du die dann fährst? Was soll's, hab ja auch die Cossermixtour nach Garlstedt überlebt. Treffpunkt für eine solche Blumenhausen Tour wäre dann wo? Und JUK's "vielleicht" ist natürlich auch gespeichert!

cooles Motiv


----------



## Priester100 (20. März 2006)

Hallo,

@Harzfahrer:Es ist nicht mehr lange hin bis zum 31.03 und ich weiß noch nicht wie die Tour ablaufen soll und wann und wo wir uns treffen wollen.
Ist schon etwas geplant?


@maxi: 14.00 am Di. könnte für mich zu spät sein aber ich kann das erst morgen genau sagen.
Mit einer großen Deichtour wäre ich einverstanden.

@Ralf:Könnte sein das ich mitkomme.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2006)

Moin,

gestern war ne schöne Runde Richtung Weyerberg . Hat jemand Bock auf eine Tour am Freitag nachmittag so gegen 14.30 Uhr?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## kiko (20. März 2006)

moin
warten wir mal juks zeitplanung ab.
wär ja schön, wenn er mitkommt.
s.


----------



## ralfathome (20. März 2006)

moin,
warten wir ab. 
Gruß ralf


----------



## kiko (20. März 2006)

muss gleich auch noch los. bin aber ab 14:30 haw.
warte dann garantiert bis 15:00.
bis später, s.


----------



## juk (20. März 2006)

Sorry Männer! War heute mal wieder nicht mein Tag! :kotz:

Hätte gerne noch abgesagt, leider hat mir die T-Com heute nachmittag den Eintritt in die unendlichen Weiten des Internets verwehrt. Auch hierfür gibt's ein :kotz:

Und weil heute allgemein ein Scheißtag ist, gibt's noch ein Bonus-:kotz:


----------



## kiko (20. März 2006)

und obendrauf: war ne geile asphaltrunde bei best wetter. keine wartezeit ander fähre. danach sturm von hinten.
näxtmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (20. März 2006)

moin,
tja JUK, soll ich noch einen draufsetzen?  Tu ich nich.....
Man sieht sich
Gruß ralf


----------



## baluweb (20. März 2006)

Priester100 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> @Harzfahrer:Es ist nicht mehr lange hin bis zum 31.03 und ich weiß noch nicht wie die Tour ablaufen soll und wann und wo wir uns treffen wollen.
> Ist schon etwas geplant?
> ...



Hi Priester, ich wollte vergangenes WE Saison-Opening machen... aber wenn nicht demnächst die große Hitzewelle über Norddeutschland rollt, dann solltet ihr es mir nachmachen: Ski & Rodel statt Bike! Auf dem Brocken brauchst du 'ne Leiter, um aus dem Schnee zu schauen... stolze 2,80 Meter weißes Gold. BIs in die tieferen Lagen geht nichts mit dem Rad. 

Also hol schon mal das Wachs raus!!! Bis denne Marc


----------



## juk (20. März 2006)

Ach, hab grad ne kleine Deichrunde mitm bissl Trail hinter mir. Schon geht's wieder aufwärts.


----------



## Priester100 (20. März 2006)

Hallo,

@maxi:Leider kann ich morgen wegen zuviel Arbeit in der Firma keine Tuor mitmachen.
Aber das Laufen am Mittwoch 11.00 HaW steht doch noch oder?


----------



## maxihb (21. März 2006)

@ Priester100

ich wollte grade auch die Tour für heute absagen... bin heute mit Büroschrott beschäftigt und schaffe es nicht von 16:00 Feierabend zu machen... fahre dann nachher ne lockere Hausrunde!!!

Aber morgen steht!!!

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## ralfathome (21. März 2006)

moin  ,
der Wetterspion meint, das am Donnerstag die Sonne scheint  
Dann werd ich mal 'ne kleine Runde drehen, so 15:30 ab HaW, gern auch ein halbes Stündchen später. Jemand dabei?
Gruß ralf

Um 14:15 ist Feierabend, 15:30 ist frühestmögliches Erscheinen meinerseits am beliebten HaW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (21. März 2006)

Moin @ all,

ich werf grad noch mal in die Runde: Wer hat Zeit am Freitag nachmittag ca 14.30 Uhr?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## kiko (21. März 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> moin  ,
> der Wetterspion meint, das am Donnerstag die Sonne scheint
> Dann werd ich mal 'ne kleine Runde drehen, so 15:30 ab HaW, gern auch ein halbes Stündchen später. Jemand dabei?
> Gruß ralf
> ...


leider hab ich versucht, den fussboden an die decke zu nageln. hab vergessen, das die gesammte einrichtung dann ja runterfällt. könnt euch ja vorstellen, was nu fürn chaos herscht. 


ne, ne, bin am streichen. der zustand is trotzdem recht treffend.
bis näxtmal


----------



## ralfathome (21. März 2006)

moin ,
beim Streichen online, das geht nicht gut. Trotzdem frohes Schaffen.

Du hast die Räder eingewickelt!?!?


----------



## BBK (21. März 2006)

nabend
irgendjemand hatte glaub ich mal ne karte vom ab trail und weyerberg gemacht weiss jemand auf welcher das ca war?


----------



## maxihb (22. März 2006)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 31. Geburtstag Juk!!!

    


Greetz

Maxi


----------



## ralfathome (22. März 2006)

*............Happy birthday  JUK..........*


----------



## DAMDAM (22. März 2006)

Auch von mir ein 

*Happy Birthday !!!* 

Jetzt darfst Du sogar schon in der Seniorenklasse starten  

Gruß Christian


----------



## riser (22. März 2006)

!!! Alles gute zum Geburtstag !!!


Claudia & Dirk


----------



## juk (22. März 2006)

Hm, 31? Stimmt das wirklich? Ich habe bei 29 aufgehört zu zählen!  
Aber schonmal 1000 Dank euch allen!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Priester100 (22. März 2006)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag      



Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (22. März 2006)

@juk: so alt schon????

und doch noch viel zu jung für die Seniorenklasse 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag 

@ohneworte: Freitag 14:30 hört sich gut an- allerdings nicht bei Regen; poste definitive Zusage bis Freitag 12:30

@priester: Anreise zum Harz wahrscheinlich am Freitagvormittag; Damdam hatte ja schon mal eine Programmvorschlag gepostet; angesichts der Wetter / Schneelage muß man die Fahrmöglichkeiten wohl kurzfristig vorort entscheiden.

Ciao
dino


----------



## juk (23. März 2006)

Danke erstmal.



			
				dinosaur schrieb:
			
		

> @juk: so alt schon????



Man sieht's mir nicht an, nicht wahr!?


----------



## ralfathome (23. März 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> moin  ,
> der Wetterspion meint, das am Donnerstag die Sonne scheint
> Dann werd ich mal 'ne kleine Runde drehen, so 15:30 ab HaW, gern auch ein halbes Stündchen später. Jemand dabei?
> Gruß ralf


----------



## juk (23. März 2006)

Selbstgespräche?


----------



## maxihb (23. März 2006)

was will Ralf uns sagen???  

er hat doch nicht  ???


----------



## ohneworte (24. März 2006)

dinosaur schrieb:
			
		

> @juk: so alt schon????
> 
> und doch noch viel zu jung für die Seniorenklasse
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag
> ...



Na dann hoffen wir mal auf trockenes Wetter heut nachmittag am HAW.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## dinosaur (24. März 2006)

ohneworte schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann hoffen wir mal auf trockenes Wetter heut nachmittag am HAW.
> 
> Gruss
> Jens




Wird zwar wahrscheinlich im Regen enden- aber wird sind ja nicht aus Zucker - oder? 
Also- 14:30 HAW - puh is das warm heute!

Ciao
dino


----------



## ohneworte (24. März 2006)

Hi,

ich brauch ca. 10 Minuten länger!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## baluweb (24. März 2006)

Hi @ all,
gibt es schon Planungen für das WE? Will sich jemand morgen auf den Drahtesel schwingen? So um die Mittagszeit (ca. 11 oder 12 Uhr)? 
BIs denne
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2006)

@Damdam,

tja, das wahr wohl gestern nicht nur ein Schlag im HR. Mir ist wie bei dir auch noch eine Speiche bei draufgegangen.  Muss jetzt übergangsweise mir einer Notspeiche fahren!  Bennie hatte leider keine Originalspeichen auf Lager!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## juk (25. März 2006)

ohneworte schrieb:
			
		

> @Damdam,
> 
> tja, das wahr wohl gestern nicht nur ein Schlag im HR. Mir ist wie bei dir auch noch eine Speiche bei draufgegangen.  [...]



Was habt ihr gemacht?


----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Was habt ihr gemacht?




Hi Juk,

dino, damdam und ich sind gestern AB-Trail gefahren. Super Wetter und siehe an meinen Mitfahrern z.T. mit hohem Tempo. Irgendwann am Ende hab ich eine Acht im HR entdeckt und beim anschließenden zentrieren in Achim war halt eine Speiche gerissen.

Er hatte leider keine Originalspeichenda und ich habe als Notbehelf erst einmal eine normale Nirospeiche drin.

Bei Damdam ist das Ganze schon 3-4 Wochen her, siehe den entsprechenden Thread.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ralfathome (25. März 2006)

moin,  
morgen, am *Sonntag*, möchte ich mal was gucken und mache eine Grundlagenrunde draus: Vom *HaW* den Fernradweg HH-HB bis in den Wald bei Vorwerk, rechts ab nach Stapel und über Narthauen, Otterstedt, Ottersberg zurück nach Äitschbee. Das wären dann so 80-100 km, viel Asphalt.

Jemand dabei?

Gruß ralf


----------



## juk (25. März 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> [...] 80-100 km, viel Asphalt.
> 
> Jemand dabei?



Klingt ja interessant. Aber mit dem MTB ist mir das z.Z. noch zu viel. Mein Winterpokalpunktekonto zeigt ja bekanntlich etwas Trainingsrückstand auf.


----------



## ralfathome (26. März 2006)

moin,
um 11:00 bin ich am HaW, gern auch für eine kürzere Tour  
Gruß ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (26. März 2006)

Verdammt. Zu spät gesehen. Die ganze Zeit in Unterforen geschmökert. Ich fahr gegen 13h mal am HaW vorbei. Allerdings mitm RR und ohne zu warten.

Edith: Die Forensoftware hat wohl die Zeitumstellung verpennt.


----------



## maxihb (26. März 2006)

Mir war das Wetter heute zu gut zum fahren   

durfte meine Winterreifen auf Sommer wechseln, weil ich heute in Radklamotten auf dem Weg zum Bike bemerkt habe, dass mein Autoli nen platten hatte... der Reservereifen ist n Sommerreifen, und dann hab ich grad mal alle 4 gewechselt... und nu ists gleich zu dunkel zum biken und außerdem stehs Essen gleich auf dem Tisch  

Hatte ich jetzt schon erwähnt, dass heut der letzte Winterpokaltag ist und die Bremer Rentnergang im Teamranking auf den 35. Platz geradelt ist...???

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## juk (26. März 2006)

Buhuhu...  Hab ich's doch tatsächlich nur auf den 5. teaminternen Platz geschafft. 

Ich würde sagen, nächstes Jahr wird der Winterpokal Ende Februar beendet! Wenn das dann gleichzeitig den Wetterumschwung einläutet...  

Ist Platz 35 des feierns würdig?


----------



## maxihb (26. März 2006)

@ juk

na es zählen doch die Ergebnisse im Sommer *aufbau*  

aber (*nachtret*) wer war noch gleich auf dem dritten teaminternen Platz???  

Sooo, der Winter ist vorbei, es beginnt die wärmere Zeit des Jahres und ich hoffe auf nen Jahrhundertsommer... was Form und Wetter betrifft!!!

Aber erst mal hau ich bis Mittwoch nach Berlin ab... mein Typ wird im Ministerium verlangt   zum Glück gibts nen Fittnessraum im Hotel!!!

Jemand Lust am Donnerstag so gegen 12:00 ne nette Runde zu drehen???

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## ralfathome (28. März 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde sagen, nächstes Jahr wird der Winterpokal Ende Februar beendet! Wenn das dann gleichzeitig den Wetterumschwung einläutet...
> 
> Ist Platz 35 des feierns würdig?



moin,
dann sollten wir doch vielleicht gleich auf den WP verzichten  

Den Harz-Fahrern wünsche ich viel Spaß und alles Gute, bleibt fest im Sattel!

Gruß ralf at home


----------



## juk (28. März 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> dann sollten wir doch vielleicht gleich auf den WP verzichten



Ach nö. Ist doch eigentlich ganz witzig. Ich bin nur froh, daß ich meine Trainingsdaten weiter in meine MySQL-Datenbank eintragen kann. (Hab mir mal quick and very dirty ein paar php-Skripte geschrieben)

Wer ebenfalls weiter eintragen will, kann sich ja mal http://training.gartenderfreu.de/login.cgi ansehen. Ganz nett gemacht. Es fehlt lediglich eine Bikeverwaltung. Ist ja schon ein Unterschied ob man MTB oder RR fährt.

Gruß,
Jürgen


P.S. Der mit dem Ende des WP eingeläutete Frühling hat übrigens auch seine Nachteile. Scheiß Heuschnupfen! :kotz:


----------



## wanted man (28. März 2006)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> Aber erst mal hau ich bis Mittwoch nach Berlin ab... mein Typ wird im Ministerium verlangt



als drogenfahnder haste da bestimmt auch gut zu tun.


----------



## baluweb (28. März 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Der mit dem Ende des WP eingeläutete Frühling hat übrigens auch seine Nachteile. Scheiß Heuschnupfen! :kotz:



Hi Juk, du hats ja so Recht. ..ab jetzt wird nur noch unter Einfluss (illegaler) Drogen gefahren!! Zumindest die nächsten 2 Monate...
Gruß Marc


----------



## Priester100 (28. März 2006)

Hallo,

neue Kassette,neue Kette und neue Bremsen und nun kann es endlich in den Harz gehen.
Ich werde so um 13.00 im Hotel sein oder steht schon eine Zeit fest?


Gruß Steffen


----------



## juk (28. März 2006)

Priester100 schrieb:
			
		

> neue Kassette,neue Kette und neue Bremsen und nun kann es endlich in den Harz gehen.



Ich werd grad 'n bissl neidisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (28. März 2006)

Uahh...,

hab heute mein Rad geputzt und was ist! Noch ne Speiche hin!  Jetzt steht das HR bei Jakst zur Reparatur. Dann muss ich morgen früh doch glatt ne Premierentour auf dem Crosser oder Renner machen. 

Ansonsten wer hat Freitag gegen 14.00 Uhr Zeit und Lust auf eine schöne Tour? (Dann hab ichs wieder!). 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ralfathome (28. März 2006)

ohneworte schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten wer hat Freitag gegen 14.00 Uhr Zeit und Lust auf eine schöne Tour?
> Gruss
> Jens



Kann leider nicht, Spätschicht, und am WE will das Auto repariert werden   
Gruß ralf


----------



## ronny61 (28. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
nach langem warten ist es nun so weit mein mtb ist jetzt einsatz bereit! Würde wohl gern mitfahren am Freitag wenn's recht ist melde dich mal!


----------



## Priester100 (28. März 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd grad 'n bissl neidisch.




Dann komm doch einfach mit!

Gruß Steffen


----------



## ronny61 (28. März 2006)

Und wo ist Treffen ?Und wohin


----------



## ralfathome (29. März 2006)

ronny61 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wo ist Treffen ?Und wohin



Hallo Ronny,
nicht nervös werden und nicht den Überblick verlieren!!! Am Freitag macht sich eine Gruppe auf in den Harz, 4 Tage biken, und Ohneworte wird hier in Bremen und umzu fahren und sicher noch genauer zum Treff und zur Tour posten.

Gruß ralf, der am Sonntag wieder in die Pedale treten wird


----------



## juk (29. März 2006)

Priester100 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann komm doch einfach mit!
> 
> Gruß Steffen



Geht leider nicht!  Aber ich hoffe dieser Ausflug ist kein Einzelfall!


----------



## ohneworte (29. März 2006)

ronny61 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wo ist Treffen ?Und wohin



Hi Ronny,

wir treffen uns um 14.00 Uhr beim Haus am Walde und fahren den so genannten AB-Trail Richtung Worpswede.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## dinosaur (29. März 2006)

@Harzfahrer:
 Mein bike steht zur Zeit noch teilzerlegt im Schuppen   bin aber zuversichtlich hinsichtlich baldiger Einsatzbereitschaft wenn noch ein paar Ersatzteile transplantiert sind 
Kann am Freitag leider doch erst gegen Mittag hier starten, also so gegen ~16°° in Braunlage sein; naja- für ne kleine Aufwärmrunde wirds dann schon noch reichen.

Ciao
dino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (29. März 2006)

Viel Spass im Harz für alle Mitfahrer!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## wanted man (29. März 2006)

dinosaur schrieb:
			
		

> @Harzfahrer:
> Mein bike steht zur Zeit noch teilzerlegt im Schuppen   bin aber zuversichtlich hinsichtlich baldiger Einsatzbereitschaft wenn noch ein paar Ersatzteile transplantiert sind



das tut dem rad aber gar nicht gut, wenn es so lange in narkose ist ...


----------



## DAMDAM (29. März 2006)

@ Harzfahrer 

Ich muss leider ganz absagen, da zwar in meiner nicht bestandenen Klausur die Punktevergabe korrigiert wird das Ergebnis aber nicht vor Freitagnachmittag bekannt gegeben wird ! Mir ist das dann ein bißchen zu riskant in den Harz zu fahren und am Montagmorgen meine Klausur vielleicht nachschreiben zu müssen  !

Es tut mir Leid, dass ich so kurzfristig absagen muss und wünsche Euch ein sehr schönes Wochenende im Harz ! Ich habe das Glück gehabt das ich kostenfrei umbuchen durfte und werde jetzt vom 10.04-13.04 im Harz sein !

(Manchmal ist Student sein auch nicht so toll !!)

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (29. März 2006)

So, wieder im Lande... wollte morgen keiner fahren???

@ Riser

als Fahnder nicht, aber als gewählter Jugendvertreter muß ich mich da jetzt häufiger blicken lassen...   

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## ohneworte (29. März 2006)

Hallo Maxihb,

ich hab morgen leider kein MTB für den Schlamm zur Verfügung! Zeit hab ich zwar, aber nur RR oder Crosser!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## maxihb (29. März 2006)

@ ohneworte... 

das wird morgen leider bei mir nix... muß um 12 noch mal (schon wieder) zum Doktorchen und mir ne zweite Spritze in die Schulter hauen lassen... (nicht die ehemals defekte) 

wie wärs wenn wir auf Freitag verlegen??? Da steht wieder lockere Grundlage auf dem Plan... dann kann ich ja n bisschen Windschatten hinterm Crosser fahren..

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riser (29. März 2006)

Moinsens!

Ich melde mich dann auch mal wieder zu Wort.

@ Harzfahrer

Da wir das WE vorrangig mit der Autoreparatur beschäftigt sein werden, weiß ich nicht, wie oft wir mit euch einen Ausritt unternehmen können. Vermutlich auch nicht vor Sonntag.
Was aber auf jeden Fall klappen könnte (vorausgesetzt meine Erkältung rafft mich nicht ganz hin) ist eine Streckenbesichtigung des Kyffhäuser-Marathon am Montagvormittag. Da die Strecke technisch nicht übermäßig anspruchsvoll ist, wäre das evtl ein guter Abschluss.
Ihr könnt eure Meinung ja mal bis morgen Kund tun, damit wir dann ggf die Handynummern austauschen können (meine hat sich nämlich geändert).

Also bis denne!

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Priester100 (29. März 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal offizielle Meldung für Freitag 14:30 Uhr ( Bin um 13:00 Uhr mit meiner Klausur fertig und muss mich abreagieren (mal sehen ob ich nur Straße fahre oder es schaffe die Reifen vorher noch zu wechseln !))
> 
> Aber jetzt zum Wichtigen !!!!
> 
> ...



Hi Ronny,

wir haben uns für das Angebot Tour de Harz entschiden und haben auch schon gebucht.
Ich glaube aber das wegen des Wetters noch ein Zimmen für Kurzentschlossene frei ist.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## ohneworte (30. März 2006)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> @ ohneworte...
> 
> das wird morgen leider bei mir nix... muß um 12 noch mal (schon wieder) zum Doktorchen und mir ne zweite Spritze in die Schulter hauen lassen... (nicht die ehemals defekte)
> 
> ...



Na dann morgen nachmittag um 14.00 Uhr HaW.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (30. März 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> Kann leider nicht, Spätschicht, und am WE will das Auto repariert werden
> Gruß ralf




Moin Ralf,

hast du noch Hoffnung? 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (30. März 2006)

ohneworte schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann morgen nachmittag um 14.00 Uhr HaW.
> 
> Gruss
> Jens




Hi @ all,

wer kommt denn morgen noch mit?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## juk (31. März 2006)

Was geht denn so am Wochenende? Sonntag würde ich auf jeden Fall gerne in den Wald.


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Was geht denn so am Wochenende? Sonntag würde ich auf jeden Fall gerne in den Wald.




Supi,

bin ich ja doch nicht allein im Netz!!!  War heute auch alleine 1,5 Stunden auf dem Rad, keine Sau war beim HaW (Hallo Maxi, du wolltest doch heute auch!). 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## FORT_man (31. März 2006)

Hi zusammen,

Sonntag ist gut, ich muß morgen noch ein wenig den vorderen Umwerfer justieren, damit ich auch wieder auf das kleinste Kettenblatt runterschalten kann.

Gruß und bis Sonntag

Martinez


----------



## baluweb (31. März 2006)

Servus,

Radeln am Wochenende ist eine gute Idee!!! Ich kann mich keider nur noch nicht ganz festlegen, weil ich mein Auto Inseriert habe und es davon abhängig machen muss, wer sich wann meldet (sucht zufällig noch jemand einen Golf 4??). Bitte Route & Treffpunkt posten, ich würde mich dann spontan dazu buchen. Bis dann Marc


----------



## juk (31. März 2006)

Wo wollen wir denn hin? Öllager, Garlstedt, Weyerberg? 
(Wehe, es kommt mir einer mit AB-Trail!)

Als Startzeit für Sonntag schlage ich erstmal 11h vor!

Morgen möchte ich wahrscheinlich auch biken. Habe aber noch keine Ahnung wann, wo oder was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (1. April 2006)

Moin Moin 

Da ich ja aus geposteten Gründen nicht mit in den Harz gefahren bin, wäre ich bei anständigem Wetter am Sonntagvormittag so ab 10:30 Uhr HaW ------ Ziel Weyerberg ? dabei !?!

Bitte postet Eure Termine oder Ideen ! 

Mein Plan ist eine lockere Grundlageneinheit !

Gruß Christian ( Der mal wieder am lernen ist   !)


----------



## ralfathome (1. April 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Wo wollen wir denn hin? Öllager, Garlstedt, Weyerberg?
> (Wehe, es kommt mir einer mit AB-Trail!)
> 
> Als Startzeit für Sonntag schlage ich erstmal 11h vor!
> ...



Moin,
Sonntag bin ich wohl dabei, 10:30 oder 11:00 ist mir egal, Weyerberg klingt gut.

@ JUK: heute geht vielleicht auch, aber nicht vor 16:00

Es ist wenigstens nicht kalt

Gruß ralf


----------



## road racer (1. April 2006)

Hey, klingt super. Würde gerne mitkommen. Bekomme mein Bike allerdings erst in 2 Wochen und bin absolute Anfängerin. Ist das ok? Gruss Road Racer


----------



## juk (1. April 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> @ JUK: heute geht vielleicht auch, aber nicht vor 16:00



Würde mir auch gut passen. 16h, HaW? Geht natürlich auch später.


----------



## ralfathome (1. April 2006)

tach,
16:00 HaW, bin dabei  

Willkommen Road Racer, man immer hin zu den Tour-Treffs, ein Rad sollte aber schon dabei sein, sonst wird es anstrengend  

Gruß ralf


----------



## road racer (1. April 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> tach,
> 16:00 HaW, bin dabei
> 
> Willkommen Road Racer, man immer hin zu den Tour-Treffs, ein Rad sollte aber schon dabei sein, sonst wird es anstrengend
> ...



Ist in Arbeit! Wenns da ist, bin ich auch dabei! Meld mich dann wieder bei Dir...


----------



## ralfathome (1. April 2006)

road racer schrieb:
			
		

> Ist in Arbeit! Wenns da ist, bin ich auch dabei! Meld mich dann wieder bei Dir...



Perfekt!


----------



## juk (1. April 2006)

Road Racer sei gewarnt: In unbekanntes Gelände schicken wir die Anfänger(innen) gerne mal voraus. 

Na denn, bis 16h.
Jürgen


----------



## DAMDAM (1. April 2006)

Bin auch dabei um 16:00 Uhr ! Brauche mal ne Lernpause ! Bis dann !

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (1. April 2006)

Ich glaub mein linkes Clickie ist kaputt! Ich hoffe, der Lärm macht euch nichts aus.


----------



## maxihb (1. April 2006)

Ich hab noch bis Montag Bikeverbot (böser Onkel Doc)

will ja nicht nächsten Sa mein Rennen gefährden..

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## ohneworte (1. April 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Road Racer sei gewarnt: In unbekanntes Gelände schicken wir die Anfänger(innen) gerne mal voraus.
> 
> Na denn, bis 16h.
> Jürgen




Aber auch nur damit Juk im Windschatten fahren kann! 

Ansonsten herzlich willkommen Road Racer. 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## DAMDAM (1. April 2006)

Ich bin für morgen erstmal raus ! Werde mich auf mein lernen konzentrieren und am Nachmittag vielleicht noch ein bißchen rollen ! 

War eine schöne lockere Tour heute ! Viel Spaß morgen und hoffentlich schönes Wetter !

Gruß Christian


----------



## juk (1. April 2006)

Ich werde morgen aufs RR steigen. Das MTB ist noch zu schmutzig und ich zu faul und zu müde zum putzen.


----------



## ralfathome (2. April 2006)

moin,
da bleiben für Sonntag nicht so viele  , Fortman?, Baluweb?, sonst noch jemand dabei?.???  

Ich würde sonst auch gleich nach der F1 meinen roten Renner satteln wollen  

  ralf

Was soll's, den   auch noch, wegen Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (2. April 2006)

Moin Ralf,

auf mich kannst du auch nicht zählen. Ich werd gleich schön mit dem Trekkingrad zum Fußball fahren (immerhin 11 Km eine Strecke). 09.15 Uhr Heimspielanpfiff nach nem 30. Geburtstag sollte verboten werden!  Mann hab ich noch ne Brezel im Gesicht! 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## baluweb (2. April 2006)

Hi Ralf,

die Allergie nimmt mir doch mehr die Luft als gedacht ...ich werde deshalb nur eine Runde in der Nähe des Hauses fahren. Wäre blöd, eine Gruppentour abbrechen zu müssen, weil irgendwie O2 fehlt    
Ich wünsche dir eine schöne Tour! Marc


----------



## ralfathome (2. April 2006)

baluweb schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ralf,
> Ich wünsche dir eine schöne Tour! Marc



Da sag ich mal Danke! Der Fernradweg HH-HB war heute der Weg, mit diversen Abstechern bis Vorwerk, ab in den Wald und über Stapel und Benkel in eine nasse Wiese bei Ottersberg, Seepferdchen nachholen  

@Marc : möge die blöde Heuschnupfenzeit schnell vorübergehen!!!!:kotz: 
Gruß ralf


----------



## juk (2. April 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> Da sag ich mal Danke! Der Fernradweg HH-HB war heute der Weg, mit diversen Abstechern bis Vorwerk, ab in den Wald und über Stapel und Benkel in eine nasse Wiese bei Ottersberg, Seepferdchen nachholen



Vorwerk? Da sind wir mitm Rennrad heute auch gewesen. Der Rest klingt nach böhmischen Dörfern. Aber wer weiss? Vielleicht sind wir da ja auch gewesen. Bei der Geschwindigkeit kann man die Ortsschilder ja kaum lesen.  (Ortschildsprint)



			
				ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> @Marc : möge die blöde Heuschnupfenzeit schnell vorübergehen!!!!:kotz:


Amen!


----------



## FORT_man (2. April 2006)

ich hatte heute morgen um 11:00 noch einen ziemlich viereckigen Kopf, es war am Samstag Abend spät: Punkrock im Schlachthof. 
Dazu kommt noch eine schmerzhafte Verspannung der Rückenmuskulatur, hoffentlich ist das bald vorüber.
Ich melde mich, wenn alles wieder im grünen Bereich ist, ich schaue jeden Tag hier rein.

Hasta luego

Martinez


----------



## juk (3. April 2006)

FORT_man schrieb:
			
		

> ... Punkrock im Schlachthof.



Wat? Skandal! Warum weiss ich da nix von? Wer war denn da?


----------



## ralfathome (3. April 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Wat? Skandal! Warum weiss ich da nix von? Wer war denn da?



Du wirst wohl alt? Es war wohl eher eine Birthday party für Fabsi von den Mimmis, und Ex- und Aktuelle Busters waren wohl auch da.

Nachtrag: Wer mag am Donnerstag eine gemütliche Runde fahren?, so ca. 17:00 ab HaW??
Gruß ralf


----------



## maxihb (3. April 2006)

@ Riser

die Vorbelastungswoche läuft... am Samstag wirds ernst!!!

Sag mal, fahrt ihr am Freitag oder Samstag hin???

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## dinosaur (3. April 2006)

Harzbilder sind in der Galerie 

dino


----------



## ralfathome (3. April 2006)

moin,
die Fotos zeigen, daß Ihr Spaß hattet, und die Fotos machen auch Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riser (4. April 2006)

Moin, moin!

@ Dino

Wie ich sehe seid ihr auch wieder gut gelandet und ich hoffe, ihr hattet noch euren Spaß in Bad Harzburg.
Wie angekündigt haben wir noch das Kyffhäuser Gebirge unsicher gemacht und dabei so viel Schlamm gesammelt, dass an uns anschließend kein heller Fleck mehr zu sehen war.

@ Maxi

Also mach dich für Samstag auf ne tierische Schlammschlacht gefasst. Ein Schutz-'Blech' vorne ist fast schon ein Muss, es sei denn du willst kräftig Dreck fressen. Es war jetzt schon recht matschig, aber ich will nicht wissen, wie die Strecke aussieht, wenn schon 200 Leute vor uns darüber gebrettert sind.
Wir werden mit Umweg schon am Freitag anreisen und uns abends das Starterpaket und eine Portion Nudeln abholen. Sonst wird uns das am Samstag zu stressig. 08:00h ist doch eine sehr frühe Startzeit (vermutlich will man so verhindern, dass sich Läufer und Biker zum Ende in die Quere kommen).

Ich schicke dir noch meine neue Handy-Nummer und dann können wir ggf. miteinander telefonieren. Ansonsten sehen wir uns im Startblock.   


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## maxihb (4. April 2006)

@ riser

hab mich somit soeben von meinen Racing Ralphs verabschiedet und wechsel komplett auf Fat Albert!!! Schuztbleche??? Na das wird ja lustig *freu* auf das die Beine brennen... wir werden auch am Fr anreisen, somit sehen wir uns wahrscheinlich schon zur Nudelparty... wollen wir dann Fr noch eben ne lockere halbe Stunde einlegen, die Beine schon mal locker fahren???

C U in the Race... 

Maxi


----------



## riser (4. April 2006)

Hallo Maxi,

Fat Albert dürfte nicht die schlechteste Wahl sein. (Zumindest im Vergleich zum Rennenden Ralph)
Freitag werden wir wohl nicht mehr zum Rollen kommen, da wir unsere Bikes erst gegen 17:00h aus der 'Inspektion' holen und dann zur Pasta-Party wollten. Ich glaub das wird zu spät zum Fahren. Meine Beine werden auch froh sein über ein paar Stunden Erholung.
Wenn du direkt in Bad Frankenhausen übernachten willst, empfehle ich dir, mal zum Panorama hinaufzufahren. Das bringt die Beine in Stimmung. Und wenn du dann noch Lust hast, steht da oben ne Karte, die den Weg in den Kyffhäuser zeigt. Gehört zwar nicht direkt zur Strecke, ist aber ein guter Einstieg.
Ich werde mich mal melden wenn wir in Bad F bei der Nudelparty sind. Dann können wir die Strecke ja noch mal auf der Karte durchgehen.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## juk (4. April 2006)

Wie steht's eigentlich so im allgemeinen mit Feierabendrunden?


----------



## ralfathome (4. April 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Wie steht's eigentlich so im allgemeinen mit Feierabendrunden?



moin,
gut daß Du das ansprichst, für Donnerstag 17:00 hatte ich ja schon gepostet.

In der Woche fahre ich allerdings noch langsamer als am WE.

Gruß ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (4. April 2006)

Also ich bin ab Mittwochabend erstmal bis Karfreitag nicht in Bremen, da ich ein paar Aufgaben ( Gartenverschönerung meiner "Studiumssponsoren", Arzttermine in Celle und mein nach hinten verlegtes "Trainingslager" (10.04-13.04 im Harz[ Ja auch ich habe mir nochmal Schneebestellt  ] ) habe, aber ab Ostern können wir gerne ein paar Feierabendrunden fahren, auch wenn dann so langsam die Wettkampfvorbereitung für mich ansteht   (wer mithalten kann, kann immer gerne erscheinen  ) . 

@ KFH- Marathonis 

Viel Spaß und viel Glück ! Ich drücke Euch allen die Daumen und hoffe ihr haltet die IBC bzw. Bremerfahnen in den Bergen hoch ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## road racer (4. April 2006)

hey ralf,

hab heute bei Ghost angerufen, MTB kommt erst Anfang Mai. Ist doch noch gar keine Saison und wer braucht schon Rahmengröße 44?  So ein Mist, würde jetzt so gerne schon mitkommen... Lg


----------



## juk (4. April 2006)

@road_racer Die Wartezeiten aufs Bike können schon grausam sein.  Mein Beileid!

Meine Feierabendrunden starten frühestens um 18:15. Da startet unser Winterpokalheld sicher schon die 2. Runde.  





P.S. Nur noch 9 Tage.


----------



## maxihb (4. April 2006)

@ Damdam

Danke fürs Daumen drücken... mein persönlicher Rennbericht folgt dann in den späten Stunden des Sonntag, wir hängen noch nen Tag Erholung und Sightseeing dran hängen... bei den Feierabendrunden darf ich dann ja nicht mitfahren, bin so unfit, dass ich bestimmt nicht mithalte...

@ Riser

Ich wollte so gegen 12 Uhr zu Hause losfahren... um dann ganz ohne Stress noch mal eben vor der Nudelparty die Beinchen zu belasten... und dann mal schauen was wir da so reißen können (kann meine Form momentan nur ganz schwer einschätzen)... ich denke alles nähere zum Renntag beschnacken wir dann bei der Party, gell... wegen Warmfahren und Startaufstellung usw. Ich übernachte im Hotel Straube direkt in Bad F.

Greetz

Maxi (der wo sich aufs erste Saisonrennen freuen tut)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (5. April 2006)

Moin,

viel Spass und Erfolg allen Wochenendwettkämpfern! Von mir eine andere dezente Frage: Wer hat Zeit und Lust auf eine Freitagsrunde gegen 14.00 Uhr?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ralfathome (6. April 2006)

moinmoin,
der Feierabend kam heute sehr früh (Einzelheiten in der Tagespresse  ),
das ändert aber an der heutigen *Feierabendrunde *nix. Mag jemand mit mir gemütlich durch die Gegend zuckeln?

Den *Marathonfahrerinnen und -fahrern* wünsche ich jetzt schon viel Spaß und Erfolg. Gibt es eigentlich ein Team?

Gruß streikinkralf


----------



## riser (6. April 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> Den *Marathonfahrerinnen und -fahrern* wünsche ich jetzt schon viel Spaß und Erfolg. Gibt es eigentlich ein Team?
> 
> Gruß streikinkralf



Danke und NÖ! Das Bike-Team Bremen wurde ja durch die IBC-Wechsler gesplittet.    
Claudia und ich werden aber weiterhin versuchen die Bremer Farben etwas hoch zu halten.    

Viel Spaß bei den WE-Touren.  

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## juk (6. April 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> moinmoin,
> der Feierabend kam heute sehr früh (Einzelheiten in der Tagespresse  ),
> das ändert aber an der heutigen *Feierabendrunde *nix. Mag jemand mit mir gemütlich durch die Gegend zuckeln?



Ich werde mal zwischen 18:15 und 18:30 gucken, ob jemand am HaW steht. Früher schaffe ich es wohl nicht.

Gruß,
Jü[email protected]


----------



## ralfathome (6. April 2006)

moin,
dann werde ich auch mal zwischen 18:15 und 18:xx gucken, wer und was alles so am HaW los ist.
Gruß ralfätläpptöpp


----------



## ohneworte (7. April 2006)

ohneworte schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> viel Spass und Erfolg allen Wochenendwettkämpfern! Von mir eine andere dezente Frage: Wer hat Zeit und Lust auf eine Freitagsrunde gegen 14.00 Uhr?
> 
> ...




Ich muss die Runde leider absagen, bin von meinem Chef eingespannt und abends gehts ins Pier 2.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (7. April 2006)

moin,
am Sonntag gibt es in Syke am Kreismuseum ein paar vierrädrige Drahtrollen zu bestaunen, das würde ich mit einer Tour zum Krusenberg und zur Wolfsschlucht verbinden wollen. "Alte Autos gucken" würde aber nicht mehr Zeit beanspruchen als "eine verlängerte Pause mit 'nem Schluck aus der Pulle", im Vordergrund steht natürlich das Rollen mit dem MTB!

Mag jemand mit?  11:00 Weserwehr?

Gruß ralf


----------



## Priester100 (8. April 2006)

Hallo Ralf,
der Vorschlag hört sich gut an könnte sein daß ich mitkomme aber eine feste Zusage kann ich noch nicht machen.

Gruß Steffen.


----------



## ralfathome (8. April 2006)

moin,
bin Sonntag um 11:00 am Weserwehr.
Gruß ralf


----------



## baluweb (9. April 2006)

Hi Ralf, die Tour hört sich gut an! Wie weit/lang ist die ungefähr? Marc


----------



## ralfathome (9. April 2006)

moin,
es dürften so 55 - 60 Km werden, ab Weserwehr!

Und weil der Hinweis schon ewig nicht mehr zu Lesen war: Mitfahrerinnen und Mitfahrer sind herzlich willkommen, der langsamste bestimmt das Tempo.

Gruß ralf


----------



## baluweb (9. April 2006)

Danke für die Info. Ich beeil mich, um halbwegs pünktlich da zu sein! Bis gleich Marc


----------



## ralfathome (9. April 2006)

Alles klar Marc!!!

Eine Tour mit vielen Überraschungen war das heute. Kurzfristig haben Baluweb und Martin1006 zugesagt, am Treff war dann auch La Carinosa, die aber nicht mit uns fahren wollte. Der fette Wind vertrieb resolut die Regenwolken und trocknete die Wege, so daß wir von oben und unten trocken blieben. Der Untergrund im Wald war fest und griffig, die beiden Anstiege im Wald bei Barrien waren kein Problem.
Das Wetter war kurzehosekompatibel, Stahlrahmen sind filigran und Univega gibt es auch noch.

Ostern würde ich auch gern ein bischen rollen, wann und wo ist mir noch nicht so ganz klar.

Gruß ralf


----------



## ohneworte (9. April 2006)

Moin,

wie war die Tour denn heute so? Bin heute mit dem Rad zum Fussball, der Gegenwind auf dem Rückweg war ganz schön höllisch (hat mich auf 11km mehr Kraft gekostet als durchzuspielen).

Ansonsten war dies Wochenende leider kein Biken angesagt. Was passiert denn am Osterwochenende?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## juk (9. April 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> am Treff war dann auch La Carinosa, die aber nicht mit uns fahren wollte.



Dat würde mir jetzt aber zu denken geben...  



			
				ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> Ostern würde ich auch gern ein bischen rollen, wann und wo ist mir noch nicht so ganz klar.



Ich suche für Karfreitag ne sinnvolle Beschäftigung.  Aber bitte nicht zu früh! (siehe Signatur  )

Gruß,
Jürgen


postscriptum aka edit:
@KFH-Marathonistis: Wo bleibt der Bericht?


----------



## ralfathome (10. April 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Ich suche für Karfreitag ne sinnvolle Beschäftigung.:


Um an einem Feiertag die vielen Spaziergänger und Nowalker nicht zu nerven radel ich in ein großes Waldgebiet!  Garlstedt?


			
				juk schrieb:
			
		

> @KFH-Marathonistis: Wo bleibt der Bericht?


Kein Bericht bedeudet nix gutes 

Gruß ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riser (10. April 2006)

Moinsen!

So, da ihr ja schon ganz gespannt auf einen Rennbericht wartet, werde ich jetzt mal einen zum Besten geben:

1: Wetter war super und daher hat die frühe Startzeit auch nicht so gestört.

2: Strecke ist noch prima abgetrocknet, so dass kaum Matsch unterwegs   
    war, was die Strecke extrem schnell gemacht hat.

3: Zeiten sind auf www.kyffhaeuser-berglauf.de nachzulesen. Claudia ist 6. 
    mit einer Zeit von 2:03:57h geworden und ich bin mit 2:03:59h über 20min 
    schneller als letztes Jahr gewesen. 

Das Rennen hat Spaß gemacht, obwohl es auch wieder ganz schön anstrengend war. Der erste Berg hatte es deutlich in sich (wovon Maxi ein Liedchen singen kann) und hat schon vollen Einsatz verlangt. Auch sind wir taktisch schlecht in das Rennen gestartet, da wir versucht haben auf dem ersten Straßenabschnitt mit den 'Profis' mitzuhalten, was nicht wirklich geklappt hat und mächtig für dicke Beine und zeitweise einen arg gebeutelten Kreislauf gesorgt hat. Bei besserer taktischer Herangehensweise wäre eine deutlich bessere Zeit drin gewesen und bei Claudia vielleicht sogar ein Platz auf dem Podest. Nichts desto trotz sind wir mit unserer Leistung zufrieden, da wir unsere Erwartungen deutlich übertroffen haben. Das liegt mit Sicherheit auch daran, dass wir mit euch den Winter über einige Runden drehen konnten und so kein übermäßiger Leistungsabfall vorhanden war.

Das soll es fürs erste sein. Für Damdam müsste das Rennen nächstes Jahr eigentlich auch sehr interessant sein, da sich sehr viele Team und Vereinsfahrer ein Stell-dich-ein geben und somit einen ersten Leistungsstand zeigen.
Ich stell noch ein paar Bilder ins Netz und wenn noch Fragen sein sollten, dann raus damit.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## juk (10. April 2006)

*Seufz*
Da wär man doch gerne dabei gewesen. Was sind denn so die nächsten wichtigen Termine? Habt ihr schon was festes eingeplant?


----------



## ralfathome (10. April 2006)

moin,
RESPEKT RESPEKT die drei Butenbremer haben sich ja bravorös geschlagen, RESPEKT RESPEKT.

Gruß ralf


----------



## maxihb (11. April 2006)

Ich kann mich dem Bericht von Riser nur anschließen... ich bin mit ner Zeit von 2:16 Std als 227. ins Ziel gekommen... Material hat gehalten und keinen Sturz fabriziert!!!

Das nächste Rennen kann (muß) kommen...

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## Martin1006 (11. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen, 
durfte Sonntag die erste Tour in Bremen mit Ralf und Marc genießen und war echt begeistert . Da sich die Schmerzen jetzt wieder im erträglichen Bereich bewegen  würde ich morgen abend gerne ein wenig radeln. Würde mich freuen wenn jemand Lust hätte und auch wüßte wo es lang geht. 

Gruß

Martin


----------



## La Carinosa (11. April 2006)

Hallo Ihr,

das braucht euch nicht zu denken geben, dass ich nicht mit euch fahren wollte. Es war ja reiner Zufall, dass ich gerade zu der Zeit vorbeigekommen bin. Wir wollten eigentlich joggen, sind aber auf dem Flohmarkt hängengeblieben, weil ich dringend ein "nicht-Diebstahl-lohnendes-Fahrrad" brauchte um morgens zum Bahnhof zu fahren. Hab ja auch eins gefunden. Aber mit dem guten Stück wär ich ja nach 2 km irgendwo in den Graben gefallen...

Vielleicht schaff ich es Ostern endlich mal wieder mit zu fahren, wenn ihr mal ne lockere oder kürzere Tour fahrt.

Gruß Yvonne


----------



## juk (11. April 2006)

Morgen abend würde ich auch gerne ne Runde rollen. 

18:15, HaW?


----------



## ralfathome (12. April 2006)

moin,
schade, während der heutigen Feierabendrunde bin ich noch roboten. Ein ander Mal wieder.

Am Karfreitag bin ich sicher irgendwo im Wald unterwegs, Mitfahrer sind herzlich willkommen! Wann und wo ist verhandelbar, wer zuerst kommt...

Gruß ralfnotathomeatfeierdayoneveryweather


----------



## Martin1006 (12. April 2006)

Wunderbar "juk", ich bin dann mal gegen 18:15 am HaW. Schlammschlacht  und  morgen dann schön putzen für Karfreitag 

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (12. April 2006)

Martin1006 schrieb:
			
		

> Wunderbar "juk", ich bin dann mal gegen 18:15 am HaW. Schlammschlacht  und  morgen dann schön putzen für Karfreitag
> 
> Gruß Martin



Hmpf. Kann sein, daß ich unpünktlich bin. Komme hier nicht pünktlich weg. Grummel. Werde mich aber sputen.

Bis dann,
Jürgen


----------



## FORT_man (12. April 2006)

Hi Leute,

Freitag ist gut, da kann man zum Beispiel Mountainbike fahren. Meine Antriebsanlage scheint wieder in Ordnung zu sehen, gleiches gilt auch für die zwischenzeitliche Verspannung der Rückenmuskulatur 
Hoffentlich wird das Wetter nicht so unterirdisch wie heute

Martinez


----------



## ralfathome (12. April 2006)

moin,
wie wäre es dann am Freitag mit einer Tour ins Oellager? Treff wäre dann das Weserwehr.
Gruß ralf


----------



## juk (13. April 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> wie wäre es dann am Freitag mit einer Tour ins Oellager? Treff wäre dann das Weserwehr.
> Gruß ralf



Moin!

Es ist zwar durchaus auch etwas Regen angekündigt, aber das macht ja nix. Wenn's nicht zu früh los geht, wäre ich wohl dabei. Ich wäre für 12h.

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## ralfathome (13. April 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> .... Ich wäre für 12h.Gruß,Jürgen


12:00 Die Uhrzeit paßt mir auch.

Tja, Wetter im April??, ich gehe mit der Einstellung an die Sache ran, daß ich sowieso falsch angezogen bin. 
Gruß ralf

Ma'ne Frage: Vor einigen Wochen war hier oder im Parallelforum ein Foto oder der entsprechende Link von zwei Abfahrern in einer Linkskurve in megamäßiger Schräglage, ich finde das Foto nicht mehr. Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## DAMDAM (13. April 2006)

So ich bin auch aus dem Harz wieder in die flacheren Gefilde des hohen Nordens zurück gekehrt ! (Fotos flogen morgen !) 

Ich werde morgen erst nochmal pausieren und am Samstag wieder eine Tour fahren (Wetter soll ja ganz schön werden !) ! Mein Vorschlag wäre 10:00 Uhr HaW und dann Richtung Worpswede oder so ! Bitte meldet euch ob ihr Zeit und Lust habt, da ich mein Wochenende sonst anders plane !

@Maxihb 

Ich fahre jetzt in Limburg auch mit !

@ Marathoni's

Bei steht als nächstes Altenau auf dem Plan ist zwar erst am 28.05, aber dann liegt ja wenigstens auch kein Schnee mehr im Harz! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (13. April 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> ....Mein Vorschlag wäre 10:00 Uhr HaW und dann Richtung Worpswede oder so .....


Da würde ich gern mitfahren 

An der Freitagstour ändert sich dann bei mir *NIX*!!
Gruß ralf


----------



## dinosaur (13. April 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> , aber dann liegt ja wenigstens auch kein Schnee mehr im Harz!
> 
> Gruß Christian



Was- im Harz lag noch Schnee???   

Interesse an Samstagstour ist vorhanden, Zusage aber nur kurzfristig möglich wg Arbeit; 10°° wäre dann auch etwas knapp; 10°° posten und dann ggf 11°° starten wäre optimal für mich 

dino


----------



## ohneworte (13. April 2006)

Moin @ all,

war gerade auf kleíner Vilser Holz Tour und schon wieder eine Speiche gerissen und einen Plattfuß noch dazu. Für morgen mal schauen ob ich es zeitlich hinbekomme (hab ja noch nen Zweitrad). 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## FORT_man (13. April 2006)

Freitag 12:00 Weserwehr hört sich gut an, ich war auch noch nicht im Öllager, sollen wir das dann so machen, ich bin dann dabei.

Gruß Martinez


----------



## Martin1006 (13. April 2006)

Tach zusammen,

werde mich dann evtl. um 12 dazugesellen, nachdem ich gestern das erste Mal den weltberühmten, vielgelobten, nie erreichten, seines gleichen suchenden AB Trail mit Jürgen(juk) fahren durfte. 
Voraussetzung für morgen ist natürlich das ich mein Bike bis dahin wieder sauber bekommen, hmm werde dafür um 8 aufstehen 
ansonsten komme ich samstag mit

@Ralph: dann können wir das morgen ja mal mit dem Laufradwechsel machen (evtl. kurz vor 12?)

Gruß Martin


----------



## ralfathome (14. April 2006)

Martin1006 schrieb:
			
		

> @Ralph: dann können wir das morgen ja mal mit dem Laufradwechsel machen (evtl. kurz vor 12?)
> Gruß Martin


Moin moin,
Ja natürlich können wir mal die Laufräder tauschen, aber deshalb brauchen wir nicht früher am Treff sein. Schnellspanner auf,Bremse aushängen, Räder tauschen und spannen und ohne Bremse los, das machen wir nachher am Deich auf gerader Strecke!

Um 12:00 bin ich dann auch am *Weserwehr*

Gruß ralfmitf


----------



## wanted man (14. April 2006)

ich komm auch gleich!


----------



## ohneworte (14. April 2006)

Moin,

ich würde auch gerne mitfahren, aber um 12.00 Uhr möchte jemand unbedingt mit mir Mittag essen.  Also habe ich mich um 14.00Uhr zur ersten Mitfahrt bei den Rennern angemeldet. 

Viel Spass im Öllager, hat mir beim letzten mal trotz Schnee und Eis vom Profil sehr gut dort gefallen! 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## FORT_man (14. April 2006)

ich werde auch um 12:00 am Weserwehr sein, bis gleich


----------



## riser (14. April 2006)

Moin,

ich glaube mein Mann hat gestern Abend ein zu viel getrunken, so dass ich wahrscheinlich allein zum Weserwehr erscheine.

Bis gleich!

Claudia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (14. April 2006)

Falls ich gleich nicht pünktlich sein sollte, bitte nicht zu lange warten. Bin mit leichtem Brummschädel aufgewacht.  Dat letzte  war wohl schlecht.


----------



## wanted man (14. April 2006)

einmal für martin: http://www.massolle-lackierungen.de und http://www.einrad.biz

und einmal für juk: http://www.hayseed-dixie.com/


----------



## ralfathome (14. April 2006)

moin,
und noch'n link. Sorry, ich hab nicht alle Kantenfahrer erwischt  .

Und Samstag um 11:00?? zum Weyerberg?

Gruß ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (14. April 2006)

Moin Moin 

Zu morgen:

Ich schlage folgendes vor ( da 10:00 ja ein bißchen früh zu seien scheint   ):

*Samstag 15.04  12:00 Uhr Haw (Haus am Walde) Weyerberg Tour* 

P.S. Ich habe ein paar Fotos unseres Harz Urlaubes hochgeladen !

Bis morgen Christian


----------



## ohneworte (14. April 2006)

Hi,

ich bin nach 3 Stunden Rennrad heute für morgen raus! Die Beine brauchen dann doch Erholung.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## dinosaur (14. April 2006)

Bin Morgen nicht mit dabei da wir mal unser Tandem  bewegen wollen!

@damdam: wie weit stand denn dein  Auto von dem 1100 m-Schild entfernt? 


Ciao
dino


----------



## DAMDAM (14. April 2006)

@ Dino 

Wo war noch gleich diese Pension ? Ich weiß nicht mehr genau wieviele Kilometer das waren, aber durftes du mit dem Auto auf den Brocken ? 

@ Samstagsfahrer

Ich werde definitiv erst um 12:00 Uhr fahren und wenn sich keiner hier mehr melden sollte werde ich bis 12:10 Uhr warten und mich dann auf den Weg machen ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfathome (14. April 2006)

moin,
schade Dino  , bin dann trotzdem am HaW und gedenke pünktlichst um 12:00 den Racern die ergebendsten Bremserdienste zu leisten  

Gruß ralf

nette Fotos vom Harz......und schönes Wetter heute früh....


----------



## juk (14. April 2006)

Ich bin morgen auch wieder dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (15. April 2006)

hey,

nix mehr los hier? Startet Sonntag oder Montag jemand eine Tour?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ralfathome (15. April 2006)

ohneworte schrieb:
			
		

> hey,nix mehr los hier? Gruss Jens



moin, 
und ob, Jens, sind alle unterwegs!!

Es war eine ordentliche Tour zum Weyerberg, geprägt vom Wetter, Wetter, Wetter....und jetzt bin ich fix und fertig.
Am Sonntag verzichte ich lieber auf eine Rauchvergiftungstour, vielleicht bei schönem Wetter am Montag eine gemütliche Runde ("Genußfahrt" heißt es ja treffenderweise im RRForum)
Gruß ralf


----------



## DEICHGRAF (15. April 2006)

Hi ... das war nett !

'Genussfahrt wäre das Stichwort'
Meine Beine übersetzen grade Weyerberg irgendwie mit "Mont Ventoux".
;-)

Äh ... fahrt ihr mal wieder Strasse ?

 

Grüsse
Carsten


----------



## juk (16. April 2006)

Nabend!

Ist morgen jemand in Stimmung für eine österliche Tour ins Gelände? Bin zwar leicht erkältet, muss aber dringend meine Eischläger einfahren.

Mein Vorschlag:
*Ostermontag 11:00 Uhr, Weserwehr -> Syke*

Wie nennt sich noch dieser schöne Ort mit den vielen Abfahrten?
Alternativvorschläge sind natürlich willkommen.

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## ohneworte (16. April 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend!
> 
> Ist morgen jemand in Stimmung für eine österliche Tour ins Gelände? Bin zwar leicht erkältet, muss aber dringend meine Eischläger einfahren.
> 
> ...



Ostermontag 11.00Uhr ist keine ganz einfache Zeit! Mittagessen mit Verwandschaft ist um 11.30 Uhr eigentlich Pflichttermin, wenn ich keinen Stress mit meiner Freundin haben will.  Gibts vielleicht einen anderen Zeitvorschlag?


----------



## ralfathome (16. April 2006)

moin,
viele Abfahrten klingt gut, zeitlich bin ich flexibel und richte mich nach Euch!

Eggbeater......?

Gruß ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (16. April 2006)

Na jut, wie wäre es dann mit 13:00 Uhr?


----------



## Martin1006 (16. April 2006)

Frohe Ostern zusammen,

dann werde ich mich morgen mal gegen 13 Uhr am Weserwehr oben einfinden. Damit Ralf der Konditionsbolzer und Jürgen der Racer auch einen Bremser an Bord haben .

Also schönen Abend noch und bis morgen. 

Gruß Martin


----------



## ralfathome (16. April 2006)

Martin1006 schrieb:
			
		

> .... Damit Ralf der Konditionsbolzer und Jürgen der Racer auch einen Bremser an Bord haben .
> 
> Also schönen Abend noch und bis morgen.
> 
> Gruß Martin


Hallo nochmal,
also mich hat noch nie jemand gebremst, wenn tatsächlich mal jemand etwas langsamer ist warte ich gerne, das ist tausendmal besser als allein fahren! Ich freue mich immer auf Mitfahrerinnen und Mitfahrer, das Tempo spielt keine Rolle! Steht auch in der Signatur.
Bis morgen dann


----------



## ohneworte (16. April 2006)

Richtung Syke?


----------



## cand.arch (17. April 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wie nennt sich noch dieser schöne Ort mit den vielen Abfahrten? ...



Dann gibt es bestimmt auch viele Auffahrten , dass schaue ich mir mal an.


----------



## Martin1006 (17. April 2006)

Morgen zusammen,

melde mich hiermit gehorsamst vom heutigen Ausritt Richtung Syke ab . Muss doch erstmal meine Wehwechen von Freitag auskurieren, werde ja nicht jünger . Habe außerdem auch keine Feiertagssünden wettzumachen also ist das nicht ganz so schlimm 

Schönen Gruß, viel Spaß beim biken und Eiersuchen...

Martin


----------



## ralfathome (17. April 2006)

moin,
schade Martin, haste doch was abbekommen am Freitag? Gute Genesung!

Lars wieder mit dabei, Rad komplett?

Bis nachher am Weserwehr am Treff oben auf der Brücke über der Schleuse.

Gruß ralf


----------



## cand.arch (17. April 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> ..Lars wieder mit dabei, Rad komplett?...



Klar, Rahmen, Laufräder, Kurbel ... alles dran. Nur der Umwerfer fehlt noch 

bis gleich


----------



## ralfathome (17. April 2006)

moin,
alles klar  13:00 lese ich, ich bau meinen Umwerfer auch ab, Solidarität!

Bis dann

Ups, neue Seite, so'n mist


----------



## riser (17. April 2006)

Hallo Montagsfahrer,

wollt ihr dann gegen 13:30h am Spar-Markt Sudweyhe sein? Wenn es nicht aus Kübeln schifft, wären Claudia und ich wohl da und würden uns einklinken.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (17. April 2006)

Hmpf. Grummel.  
Ich glaube ich bin zu erkältet für eine längere Tour. Ich werde gleich mal vorsichtig antesten wie sich das auf dem Bike anfühlt. Falls ich also nicht am Weserwehr erscheine, bitte nicht zu lange warten!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## maxihb (17. April 2006)

Moin Moin,

melde mich aus dem Osterkurzurlaub zurück... leider ist mein Bike bis morgen in der Werkstatt... meim Kyffhäuser hats mir ne 8 ins Hinterrad gehauen und der Umwerfer vorne muß neu... (nein, ich bin nicht ruppiggefahren)  

Außerdem mach mein PC etwas Zicken und wählt sich nur manchmal ins Netz ein... melde michwenn ich wieder mit Bike bin!!!

@ Damdam

Dann CU in Limburg... in welchem Team fährst du???

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## ralfathome (17. April 2006)

moin,
das war eine schöne Tour heute. 
Die Fotos sind im Album.
Gruß ralf
Ed: Lars macht aber feine Fotos!


----------



## cand.arch (17. April 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> das war eine schöne Tour heute.
> Die Fotos sind im Album.
> Gruß ralf



Dem schließe ich mich an 

*Und die Fotos sind hier.*


----------



## juk (17. April 2006)

Jawoll, fein wars! Und da Martin1006 nicht dabei war, musste ich halt für die spektakulären Stunts sorgen.


----------



## ohneworte (18. April 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Jawoll, fein wars! Und da Martin1006 nicht dabei war, musste ich halt für die spektakulären Stunts sorgen.



Jepp,

sah gut aus! Wie gehts dem lädierten Knöchel?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## juk (18. April 2006)

ohneworte schrieb:
			
		

> Jepp,
> 
> sah gut aus! Wie gehts dem lädierten Knöchel?
> 
> ...



Außer nem bissl Blutverlust war nix. Nix blau, nix geschwollen, nix Schmerz. Bin halt unkaputtbar.  Heute ist trotzdem Ruhetag!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## maxihb (18. April 2006)

Bike wieder da, herrlich wie das alles funkelt!!!

Hat jemand Donnerstag Zeit und Lust für ne entspannte Feierabendsrunde???

Wie sehen denn eure nächsten Renntermine aus???

Ich werde am:
10./11.06. das 24 Stundenrennen in Limburg (im 6er Fun-Team) und
02.07.06 in Hochsolling die 52 km fahren


Greetz

Maxi


----------



## cand.arch (18. April 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Außer nem bissl Blutverlust war nix. Nix blau, nix geschwollen, nix Schmerz. Bin halt unkaputtbar.  Heute ist trotzdem Ruhetag!
> 
> Gruß,
> Jürgen



...also doch noch drauf gepullert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (18. April 2006)

@Maxihb 

Ich hoffe ich fahre im 6er Ambi-team mit  ! Donnersta hätte ich auf jedenfall Bock zu einer "kleinen" Runde. Mach einen Vorschlag wo und wann ! Wir sollten uns auch noch mal absprechen, wie wir das in Limburg organisieren wollen (Hinfahrt, Betreuung etc.) 

@alle 

Wie sieht es denn diese Woche mit Training aus ? 

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (18. April 2006)

@ Damdam

Also ich würd vorschlagen um 15:00 am HaW, dann zum Höhenmeterfressen   (scheiß Flachland)   zum Weyerberg. Der Vorteil wäre, dass wir dann Hin- und Rückweg mit der Limburgplanung verbringen könnten... und gibt genug Kilometer... (isond nur 50 km, ist die Tour "klein genug"???)  und dann sollten wir uns ab Mai gedanken über einen wochentlichen Nightride zu völlig unüblichen Uhrzeiten machen, weil wegen 24 Stunden gehen glaube ich bis in die Dunkelheit, oder wie war das *grins*

Trainingsplanung für den Rest der Woche (ich muß nur Freitag Früh und Sonntag Spät arbeiten *jipiiiiie*): gleich wird eben das Rad n bisschen bei ner Hausrunde angetestet... Morgen Nachmittag/Abend werd ich wohl ne Grundlage Straße machen. Donnerstag dann Weyerberg (mit ?) und Samstag wollte ich nen 

Touraufruf  Garlstedt machen... Treffen 11:00 Uhr, üblicher Parkplatz, Trainingsumfang 3 bis 3 1/2 Stunden!!!


----------



## Priester100 (18. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich Ostern alle Familienmitglieder und alle Bekannten besucht habe ist nun entlich Zeit wieder eine Tour mitzufahren.
Ist zum Wochenende (Sonntag) schon etwas geplant oder hat jemand einen Vorschag wo es hingehen könnte?
Bin für alles offen.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## DAMDAM (18. April 2006)

@Maxihb 

Donnerstag ist prima ! Dann bis 15:00 Uhr HaW ! Das mit Limburg können wir dann auf dem Hin- bzw Rückweg besprechen ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## ohneworte (19. April 2006)

Moin,

ich hätte sonst wieder mal den Freitag nachmittag als Vorschlag, 14.30 uhr?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ralfathome (19. April 2006)

moin,
gibt es heute vielleicht noch 'ne Feierabendrunde? Um 16:30 guck ich noch mal im Forum.

Gruß ralf

Nachtrag: Um 18:00 fing es an zu regnen, so war das nicht geplant!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (19. April 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> gibt es heute vielleicht noch 'ne Feierabendrunde? Um 16:30 guck ich noch mal im Forum.
> 
> Gruß ralf



War halt erst um 20.00 Uhr zu haus! Aber Abfrage Freitag steht weiterhin!


----------



## juk (19. April 2006)

Morgen (Donnerstag) wäre ich für ne Feierabendrunde (aber locker biddeschön) zu haben. So ab 18:15, HaW, anyone?


----------



## DAMDAM (20. April 2006)

Moin  moin 

*Freitag* kann ich noch nicht sagen ob ich das schaffe da ich bis 13:30 Uhr Uni habe ! 

*Samstag* mache ich frei 

*Sonntag* werde ich auf dem Ab-Trail mal eine Art "Formtest" fahren und versuchen meine Zeit vom letzten Jahr Ende September zu schlagen ! Es ist natürlich trotzdem jeder herzlich willkommen es wird halt nur etwas schneller und ich werde nicht warten    (Ich plane um 10:00 Uhr mir die Lunge aus dem Hals zu fahren  )

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (20. April 2006)

Ich mache jetzt noch mal den Touraufruf für Samstag:

11:00 Garlstedt??? Den Übungsplatz rocken...


----------



## DAMDAM (20. April 2006)

So bin wieder zu Hause ! War eine schöne "lockere" Runde , ich hatte etwas mehr als 70 Km auf der Uhr und sogar 200HM    , aber immerhin waren wir 3 Std. unterwegs !

Zum Wochenende :

Sollte das Wetter zu gut sein um einen Formtest zu fahren, hoffe ich das wir uns zu ein paar schönen Touren treffen werden !

Gruß Christian


----------



## ohneworte (20. April 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> Moin  moin
> 
> *Freitag* kann ich noch nicht sagen ob ich das schaffe da ich bis 13:30 Uhr Uni habe !
> 
> ...


----------



## DAMDAM (20. April 2006)

Also ich bin für mogen raus ! Ich werde vielleichten  noch am Abend ne Runde mit Mareike rollen ! Ich muss morgen ja mal wieder in die Uni und kann da noch nicht sagen wie lange das dauern wird , Sorry !

Gruß Christian


----------



## Martin1006 (20. April 2006)

Hallo mal wieder,

nachdem ich nun meine Blessuren von letztem Freitag auskuriert habe, würde ich am Samstag gerne mitfahren, Tour Garlstedt 11:00. Wo ist denn der Treffpunkt, Weserwehr, HaW oder wo? Und wie lang, so 50 -60?

Gruß Martin


----------



## juk (20. April 2006)

Martin1006 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo mal wieder,
> 
> nachdem ich nun meine Blessuren von letztem Freitag auskuriert habe, würde ich am Samstag gerne mitfahren, Tour Garlstedt 11:00. Wo ist denn der Treffpunkt, Weserwehr, HaW oder wo? Und wie lang, so 50 -60?
> 
> Gruß Martin



In Sachen Anfahrt ab HaW kannst Du locker mit ner Stunde rechnen. Da Maxi um 11h ja schon beim Parkplatz Garlstedt starten möchte, müsste man also *Samstag um 10 beim HaW* losfahren. Ich bin durchaus interessiert ab HaW zu starten, kann aber noch keine 100%ige Zusage geben.

Für *Freitag, 15h ab HaW*, gilt bei mir selbiges. Habe morgen zwar Urlaub, aber auch einiges auf meiner Liste. Mal sehen...

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## FORT_man (20. April 2006)

Ich kriege morgen erstmal eine neue Kette und ein neues Kettenblatt, das hat bei mir am letzten Freitag doch zuviel gerappelt. Ich werde mal schauen, was am  Wochenende so anliegt und werde dann noch dazustoßen, wahrscheinlich erst am Sonntag (Nachmittag oder so)

Gruß Martinez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (21. April 2006)

Moin,

ich werd heute mittag um 14.00 Uhr hier noch einmal reinschauen. Sollte niemand für heute nachmittag 15.00 Uhr Zeit haben und keine Anmeldung vorhanden sein reise ich auch nicht nach Bremen an.

Dann werde ich hier ein wenig aufs Rennrad steigen und die Hügel von Vilsen und Syke unsicher machen.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## cand.arch (21. April 2006)

Tach,

ich schaffe es vielleicht bis 15:00 Uhr. Mal schauen ob ich pünktlich abhauen kann.


----------



## DAMDAM (21. April 2006)

*ANMELDUNG FÜR HEUTE 15:00UHR *

Aber nur lockeres rollen ! 

Hab es geschafft aus der Uni zu kommen und werde wenn das Angebot noch steht pünktlich um 15:00 Uhr beim HaW sein ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## juk (21. April 2006)

Ok, 15h klappt bei mir heute auch!  Wird ja dann doch noch ein hübsches Grüppchen.


----------



## ohneworte (21. April 2006)

Hallo, 

muß leider für heute nachm. absagen, zeitlich alles zu eng, *******.   Gut das  ihr noch zu zweit seit. 

Gruß, Jens


----------



## DAMDAM (21. April 2006)

So unser kleine doch nicht so lockere Runde ist vorbei und nach dem tempogebolze auf dem Deich, werde ich morgen einen Ruhetag einlegen ! Ich wünsche allen einen schönen Tag morgen ! 

Für Sonntag bin ich offen für Tourenvorschläge das Wetter soll ja super werden, also genau richtig für eine "Genießertour" !

Gruß Christian


----------



## Martin1006 (21. April 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> In Sachen Anfahrt ab HaW kannst Du locker mit ner Stunde rechnen. Da Maxi um 11h ja schon beim Parkplatz Garlstedt starten möchte, müsste man also *Samstag um 10 beim HaW* losfahren. Ich bin durchaus interessiert ab HaW zu starten, kann aber noch keine 100%ige Zusage geben.
> 
> Für *Freitag, 15h ab HaW*, gilt bei mir selbiges. Habe morgen zwar Urlaub, aber auch einiges auf meiner Liste. Mal sehen...
> 
> ...



Hallo, 
@ juk   also ich würde dann morgen um 10 am HaW starten wollen Richtung Garlstedt. Habe sonst noch keinen entdeckt der sich anschließen möchte oder habe ich welche übersehen?? Wenn du weißt obs klappt sag Bescheid.
Gruß Martin


----------



## juk (21. April 2006)

Sorry, ich bin raus für Garlstedt. Das ist definitiv zu früh! Ich werde evtl. nachmittags ne Runde rollen. Wenn es da also Angebote gibt...


----------



## maxihb (21. April 2006)

Sch****!!!

Ich bin für morgen ebenso raus... ich darf noch mal eben netten Frühdienst machen und werd mich dann nachmittags mit meiner Hausrunde begnügen dürfen... *grrrrrrr* 

Greetz

Maxi (der wo jetzt nen dicken Hals hat)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cand.arch (21. April 2006)

... und am *SONNTAG, 23. April 2006*? Schöne große Runde nach Garlstedt? morgen kann ich nämlich auch nicht  

lars


----------



## Martin1006 (21. April 2006)

hello again, dem sonntag Vorschlag für garlstedt würde ich mich anschließen,

wie sieht es denn mit morgen nachmittag aus(ab 13,14,15 Uhr)??? wenn jemand lust hat bitte melden in diesem café 

gruß und bis denne

Martin (biking - that is just you and the pain )


----------



## ohneworte (22. April 2006)

Moin,

ich bin für das Wochenende raus. Leider keine Zeit!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ralfathome (22. April 2006)

Martin1006 schrieb:
			
		

> hello again, dem sonntag Vorschlag für garlstedt würde ich mich anschließen,
> 
> wie sieht es denn mit morgen nachmittag aus(ab 13,14,15 Uhr)??? wenn jemand lust hat bitte melden in diesem café
> 
> ...



Ab 14:00 vom HaW locker über den ABtrail, jemand dabei?

Tjaaaa, dann quetsch ich das ma hier rein. ImhO war die Tour heute gerade so noch locker und die schmutzigen Passagen des AB gerade noch schmutzig genug (Foto im Album). Sonntag ist für mich Ruhetag.
Gruß ralf


----------



## Martin1006 (22. April 2006)

Da bin ich mit von der Partie 
Würde mich auch freuen wenn sich noch ein paar Leute anschließen würden

gruß und bis nachher martin


----------



## juk (22. April 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> ... locker ...



Locker!?  Wir sollten evtl nochmal über die Bedeutung dieses Wortes diskutieren. Verschiedene Menschen haben da wohl verschiedene Ansichten.  

Bis gleich!
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1006 (22. April 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Locker!?  Wir sollten evtl nochmal über die Bedeutung dieses Wortes diskutieren. Verschiedene Menschen haben da wohl verschiedene Ansichten.
> 
> Aaah, ich sehe Leid auf mich zukommen   Laßt mich nicht allein auf dem Deich nachher
> 
> ...


----------



## DAMDAM (22. April 2006)

Jaja, das mit dem Wort locker ist so eine Sache  ! Das Tempogebolze gestern war wirklich nicht mehr locker, aber Kraftausdauer ist auch wichtig  
.

Für morgen Sonntag finde ich den Vorschlag von Lars nicht schecht, aber wir können uns auch erstmal bei HaW treffen und dann sehen wo nach es den Leuten morgen beliebt und wer alles da ist ( Wir wollen ja niemanden abschrecken !) !

Ich bin sehr offen was die Tour morgen angeht, solange ich sie im Grundlagenbereich absolvieren kann  ! 

Als Treffpunkt und Zeit würde ich das vorschlagen :

*Sonntag , HaW , 11:30 Uhr * Ziel: nach belieben der Tourteilnehmer 

Gruß Christian

P.S. Über die Startzeit kann man diskutieren, falls wer nur am Nachmittag oder nur am Vormittag kann !


----------



## DAMDAM (22. April 2006)

Da sich noch keiner geäußert hat bis jetzt, werde ich morgen um 11:00 Uhr hier nochmal reinschauen und dann entscheiden ob ich bei HaW vorbeifahre !

So schlimm soll das Wetter doch nicht werden ! 

Gruß Christian ( Der morgen nicht alleine fahren wird, auch wenn sich hier keiner meldet ! Nur schaue ich vorher dann noch Formel 1)


----------



## riser (22. April 2006)

@ Damdam 

Vorher Formel 1 gucken klingt gut. Hätte nämlich auch Lust auf einen kleinen Ausritt morgen. Ich würde es aber auch vom Wetter abhängig machen. Soll heißen ab Ende Formel 1 könnte ich ca. eine Stunde später am Treffpunkt sein, würde aber vorher noch einmal posten.

Gruß 

Dirk


----------



## juk (22. April 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> Tjaaaa, dann quetsch ich das ma hier rein. ImhO war die Tour heute gerade so noch locker und die schmutzigen Passagen des AB gerade noch schmutzig genug (Foto im Album). Sonntag ist für mich Ruhetag.
> Gruß ralf



So nicht! Uralte Posts editieren, daß keiner es merkt. Tsts.

Schmutzig genug? Da bin ich aber beruhigt. Ich musste ungefähr 45 min. duschen um den ganzen Dreck loszuwerden. Na gut, ein paar Minuten sind auch dafür draufgegangen einige Dornen aus dem allerwertesten zu ziehen.  (War ja auch rutschig heute!)

Ich werde mich morgen wohl auf den Renner setzen, da ich kein Bock habe das MTB zu putzen. Dat wird ne Maloche... (das putzen) :kotz:

Na denn, schönen Ruhetag. (an nem Sonntag haben ja schon ganz andere geruht) Dem Rest, schönen wasauchimmer.

Jürgen


----------



## ralfathome (22. April 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> .....Na gut, ein paar Minuten sind auch dafür draufgegangen einige Dornen aus dem allerwertesten zu ziehen.
> Jürgen



Einige Dornen? Warum nicht gleich alle?  
Gruß ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (23. April 2006)

Okay dann gucke ich nach der Formel 1 erst aus dem Fenster und dann hier ins Forum   . Dann sehen wir ja ob es sich lohnt noch ne kleine Runde zu drehen !

Gruß Christian


----------



## Priester100 (23. April 2006)

Hallo,
wer hat lust eine kleine Sonntagsabendrunde am Deich zu drehen?
Ich werde mal um 17.00 am HaW vorbeifahren und ein paar Minuten warten.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## riser (23. April 2006)

Moin!

Ich werde für heute absagen, da neue Prioritäten aufgekommen sind. 
Vielleicht wieder nächstes Mal. Viel Spaß.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## DAMDAM (24. April 2006)

So ich kome gerade vom Training wieder ! Wie sieht es bei euch diese Woche aus ? Ich fahre an folgenden Tagen :

27.04.2006 Mittwoch 
28.04.2006 Donnerstag
29.04.2006 Freitag* ab 15:00 Uhr *
30.04.2006 Sonntag 
01.05.2006 Montag 

Wenn jemand von euch Lust hat mit zu fahren schreibt doch einfach hier rein wann und wo ihr fahren wollt !

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1006 (24. April 2006)

OK, Erster ;-) dann nehme ich den Donnerstag einmal AB Trail um 18:15 bitte! 
Gruß Martin


----------



## DAMDAM (24. April 2006)

Okay ist gebucht !


----------



## ralfathome (24. April 2006)

moin,
@Christian:das ist ja mal eine Ansage!  

Am 01.Mai gibt es eine Streckenbesichtigung in Altenau ("Axel" schreibt zwar 01.04. aber egal), und die ist mein Ziel. Statt Tanz in den Mai in den Mai rocken! Immer schön den Teller leer essen und 'ne Kerze anzünden, dann klappt das auch mit dem Wetter?!?  Für einen Mitfahrer hätte ich wohl Platz.

Vorher gibt es bei mir nur einen kleinen Schönwetterfunktionstest (sind die Schuhe von der Samstagstour eigentlich schon trocken?), wahrscheinlich Richtung Oellager oder Krusenberg, und das ziemlich kurzfristig in der Woche am frühen Vormittag oder am WE.

Bis bald mal wieder
ralf

So schnell geht das! Hab gerade im Last minute biken was endeckt, DAS ist in den Mai roggä, definitiv!!


----------



## maxihb (24. April 2006)

Nächste Buchung:

Freitag 16:30 Uhr HaW... lockeres Ründchen  

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## ohneworte (25. April 2006)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> Nächste Buchung:
> 
> Freitag 16:30 Uhr HaW... lockeres Ründchen
> 
> ...




Ich wär wohl Freitag auch dabei. Wie wäre es aber etwas früher?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## juk (25. April 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> @Christian:das ist ja mal eine Ansage!
> 
> Am 01.Mai gibt es eine Streckenbesichtigung in Altenau ("Axel" schreibt zwar 01.04. aber egal), und die ist mein Ziel. Statt Tanz in den Mai in den Mai rocken! Immer schön den Teller leer essen und 'ne Kerze anzünden, dann klappt das auch mit dem Wetter?!?  Für einen Mitfahrer hätte ich wohl Platz.



*finger heb* Ich will mit! Ich will mit!



			
				ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> So schnell geht das! Hab gerade im Last minute biken was endeckt, DAS ist in den Mai roggä, definitiv!!



Schöne Tour! In der Tat.

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## ralfathome (25. April 2006)

moin,
dann ist der freie Platz reserviert.
Gruß ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (25. April 2006)

*Keine Zeit Modus an *

Moin Moin 

kleine Planänderung :

Mittwoch - gestrichen 

Heute 18:00 Uhr HaW ( wegen des Wetters !) 

Ich schaue hier heute so um 17:15 Uhr nochmal rein !

Gruß Christian 

*keine Zeit Modus aus *


----------



## juk (25. April 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> Heute 18:00 Uhr HaW ( wegen des Wetters !)



Ich auch. Aber mit den dünnen Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (25. April 2006)

Bin schon wieder aus der Uni und werde denke ich mein Training etwas vorverlegen auf 16:00 -16:30 Uhr ! Sollte jemand mitwollen bitte posten bin zeitlich sehr flexibel !

Gruß Christian


----------



## DAMDAM (25. April 2006)

So So 

Ich habe das schöne Wetter heute auch genutzt und hoffe das viele von Euch es aufs Rad geschafft haben ! Nachdem ich heute meinen " Formtest" vom Sonntag nachgeholt habe ( Nur mal nebenbei : " Ich war knapp 4 min 28 sek schneller als letztes Jahr im September!"   ) bin ich noch ein bißchen ausgefahren ! Meine Wochenplanung sieht nun aktualisiert so aus :

26.04 Mittwoch ---Frei--- (egal wie gut das Wetter ist )
27.04 *Donnerstag 18:15 Uhr ABtrail mit Martin1006*
28.04 *Freitag ??:?? Uhr "lockeres Ründchen" ( von meiner Seite aus ist die
                                 Zeit ab 15:00 Uhr egal, Strecke kurz und langsam!)*

29.04 Samstag ---Frei---
30.04 Sonntag ?????
01.05 Montag ??? Altenau ???

Gruß Christian


----------



## Martin1006 (26. April 2006)

Moin moin,

hier nun mein semiprofessioneller Trainingsplan für diese Woche  

Bestätige hiermit pflichtbewußt den Donnerstag Ausritt mit Genosse Christian 
Freitag habe ich natürlich als fleißiger Student  keine Zeit. Samstag ebensowenig(welch hartes Leben 

Am Sonntag würde ich dann auch gerne ein längeres lockeres Ründchen fahren.
Gerne auch mit Vormittag Start

Also bis denne und einen schönen Tag noch

Martin


----------



## Martin1006 (26. April 2006)

@damdam    Nur der Neugier wegen, was heißt denn Formtest?? Also welche Strecke etc.


----------



## DAMDAM (26. April 2006)

@ Martin1006

Unter "Formtest" verstehe ich, dass ich die Zeit (1 Std. 8min. 48sek.) aus dem September 2005 über den Abtrail (verkürzt ca.35Km) mit der Zeit von gestern vergleiche (1 Std. 4min. 20 sek.)  . Es bleibt noch zu erwähnen, dass gestern zwar etwas Gegenwind auf dem Deich war, aber ich davon nicht mehr viel gemerkt habe da ich sowieso schon ganz schön platt war  !

Achja wir fahren den Abtrail am Donnerstag natürlich nicht im Renntempo sondern langsam und locker (ich muss mich ja auch erstmal von gestern  erholen ! Ich habe nämlich trotz Ausfahrens von 12 Km nen ganz schönen Muskelkater  )

Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfathome (27. April 2006)

moin,
bevor wir auf der 2. Seite sind:

Den AB-Trail in der ungekürzten Version (wieviel Km sind das eigentlich, 36?) kann man auch in 2-2,5 Stunden schaffen, und das ist für gewöhnlich das übliche Tempo. Dann macht man halt so an die 5 Pausen, unterhält sich und andere etwas, flickt Schläuche oder macht mit der Digi Fotos und Pläne für die nächste Tour. 

Gruß ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cand.arch (27. April 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> ... flickt Schläuche ...



optional, nicht immer


----------



## MrSmokeyMan (27. April 2006)

Wollt mal anmerken, dass ich noch Lebe. Dabei liegt die Betonung auf noch^^
Mal sehen wie es nach meinen Abschlussprüfungen aussieht, die mich wohl noch bis zum 02.06 einspannen. Wünscht mir Glück, ich habs nötig!-)


----------



## ohneworte (27. April 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> bevor wir auf der 2. Seite sind:
> 
> Den AB-Trail in der ungekürzten Version (wieviel Km sind das eigentlich, 36?) kann man auch in 2-2,5 Stunden schaffen, und das ist für gewöhnlich das übliche Tempo. Dann macht man halt so an die 5 Pausen, unterhält sich und andere etwas, flickt Schläuche oder macht mit der Digi Fotos und Pläne für die nächste Tour.
> ...



Oder du fährst ausschließlich mit Dino und Damdam!


----------



## ohneworte (27. April 2006)

Hi,

wie sieht`s morgen nachmittag aus? Findet sich jemand zu 15.00 Uhr?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## dinosaur (27. April 2006)

Hallo, 
hätte ggf. auch Lust morgen um 15°° auf eine ruhige  Runde. Poste bis 13°° eine definitive Zu- oder Absage.

@ohneworte: bringst du die Laufräder mit?

Ciao
dino


----------



## DAMDAM (27. April 2006)

So zu heute :

War eine schöne lockere Runde über den verkürzten Abtrail   ! Martin hat auf dem Deich dann nochmal richtig Gas gegeben, so dass wir nach ca. 1 Std. 35 min. wieder beim HaW waren !

Zu morgen :

Ich bin da leider raus ! Habe noch ein paar Termine reinbekommen die leider vorgehen ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## FORT_man (27. April 2006)

Hi,

morgen um 15:00 hört sich gut an, vielleicht mal den AB-Trail mit der äh ja sogenannten Nord-Erweiterung? Die geisterte hier vor einiger Zeit herum, weiß noch jemand, wie man da so fährt?

Gruß Martinez


----------



## ohneworte (27. April 2006)

dinosaur schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> hätte ggf. auch Lust morgen um 15°° auf eine ruhige  Runde. Poste bis 13°° eine definitive Zu- oder Absage.
> 
> @ohneworte: bringst du die Laufräder mit?
> ...




die Laufräder sind kein Thema!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## maxihb (28. April 2006)

Ich bin für nachher raus... werd nen kombinerten Sunset- und Nightride machen... n bisschen für Limburg trainieren...

Wer mag Sonntag gegen 12:00 den AB-Trail mittels eines geländegängigen Fahrrads befahren  

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## ohneworte (28. April 2006)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin für nachher raus... werd nen kombinerten Sunset- und Nightride machen... n bisschen für Limburg trainieren...
> 
> Wer mag Sonntag gegen 12:00 den AB-Trail mittels eines geländegängigen Fahrrads befahren
> 
> ...




Ich muss Sonntag leider arbeiten. Aber nachher 15.00 Uhr HaW steht!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (28. April 2006)

Wenn's nicht regnet, geht 15°° Uhr klar.

dino


----------



## Martin1006 (28. April 2006)

Tach mal wieder,

@maxi hb      also am Sonntag wäre ich dann auch dabei um 12. Völlig egal      obs regnet oder nicht

wie sieht es mit morgen sprich Samstag aus(Startzeit egal)? Irgendjemand Interesse an einer Ausfahrt? Würde mich freuen, sonst werde ich dann auch wieder AB Trail fahren müssen weil ich mich Richtung Syke oder Achim sicher verfahren werde :-(

Gruß Martin


----------



## wanted man (28. April 2006)

Martin1006 schrieb:
			
		

> wie sieht es mit morgen sprich Samstag aus(Startzeit egal)? Irgendjemand Interesse an einer Ausfahrt? Würde mich freuen, sonst werde ich dann auch wieder AB Trail fahren müssen weil ich mich Richtung Syke oder Achim sicher verfahren werde :-(



samstag vormittag richtung syke wär ich dabei!


----------



## Martin1006 (28. April 2006)

@wanted man, wunderbar! Dann sag einfach die Zeit an(10,11,12 egal) und ich bin dann am Parkplatz am Weserwehr. 

Also Samstag vormittag Tour Richtung Syke, rafft euch auf  dann könnt ihr die ErsterMaiTrink(Tor)Tour auch besser genießen, von wegen Gewissen und so ;-)

Gruß Martin


----------



## maxihb (28. April 2006)

Wer oder was ist dieses "Gewissen"    

Samstag bin ich wegen Spätdienst leider gebunden...  Sonntag wär ich für den AB-Trail...


----------



## DAMDAM (28. April 2006)

So bin mit den Einkäufen wieder da und muss auch gleich nochmal kurz zur Uni  ! 

Meine Frage :

Wer kommt denn nun am Montag (01.05) mit nach Altenau ? 

JUK, Ralfathome , Maxihb? , gerne auch noch alle die Lust haben die Strecke des Marathons in Altenau zu besichtigen !

Ich würde da nämlich gerne eine Fahrgemeinschaft hin vorschlagen da ich heute fast gedacht habe ich spinne bei dem Blick auf die Spritpreise ! 
(Hätte selber auch noch einen Platz frei im Auto !) 

Gruß Christian 

Sonntag denke ich mal klappt mit dem Abtrail, wenns trocken ist !


----------



## maxihb (28. April 2006)

@ Damdam

Mo bin aus aus ausnüchterungstechnischen Gründen wohl nicht in der Lage mit zu kommen... Bin am 30. auf der Geburtstagsparty von meinem besten Kumpel und danach gehts zum Tanz i.d. Mai!!!

Somit werd ich Mo ne ganz lockere Runde in der Heimat starten!!!

Bis Sonntag, 

greetz

Maxi 

PS: @ Martin1006 Regen ist nur Fiktion... und man bekommt immer nur einen Teil des Wassers ab!!!


----------



## wanted man (28. April 2006)

Martin1006 schrieb:
			
		

> @wanted man, wunderbar! Dann sag einfach die Zeit an(10,11,12 egal) und ich bin dann am Parkplatz am Weserwehr.


11:00 uhr wäre recht! wenn sich die zz. angesagten 90% regenwahrscheinlichkeit aber als ernsthaft nass-machend herausstellen sollten würd ich einen rückzieher machen. hab grad ne weichei-phase!


----------



## Martin1006 (28. April 2006)

Buuh, pfui, waatje
OK, werde dann auf jeden Fall um 11 vor Ort sein, wenns dann schifft, werde ich den AB Trail fahren und mich da einsauen 
Also bis dann

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (28. April 2006)

Dino, fortman und ich sind heute auch ne Runde übern AB-Trail und das "UNIVEGA" (Hallo Martin) hat auch die erste kräftige Dusche abbekommen! 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## juk (28. April 2006)

wanted man schrieb:
			
		

> 11:00 uhr wäre recht! wenn sich die zz. angesagten 90% regenwahrscheinlichkeit aber als ernsthaft nass-machend herausstellen sollten würd ich einen rückzieher machen. hab grad ne weichei-phase!



Aha. Neue Domain in der Signatur...

Ich fahr morgen RTF. Auch bei Schlechtwetter. Hab grad ne Trotz-Phase. 

Btw. Für den 1. Mai ist ja schon wieder akzeptables Wetter voraus gesagt. Meine Zusage steht also noch.

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## ralfathome (28. April 2006)

moin,
Zum Tag der (Berg)Arbeit ist das Bike vorbereitet, die Wettervorhersage läßt mich kalt, ich freu mich auf den Harz (und natürlich auf die Mitfahrer).Kündigt Christian unser Kommen dort noch an?

JUK (und den anderen Rennern) wünsche ich viel Spaß in Vegebüddel , zum Weserwehr 11:00, da muß ich mal schauen ob es zeitlich paßt, nicht auf mich warten.

Allen ein schönes WE
ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (29. April 2006)

@Ralf 

Angemeldet habe ich uns da schon im Forum. Wollen wir uns in Bremen irgendwo treffen und dann gemeinsam in Richtung Altenau fahren oder dort dann um 10:00 Uhr treffen ? Auf dem Rückweg werde ich noch bei meinen Eltern in Lachendorf vorbei schauen (sollte sich kein weiterer Mitfahrer finden)
. Allen RTF-teilnehmern viel Spaß !und vielleicht bis morgen !

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Restplanung für den Tag aus ? Wollen wir am Nachmittag noch einmal rüber nach Schierke oder lieber die 2x abfahren um sie genau kenn zulernen ?

Gruß Christian ( Der sich auch schon ganz doll auf die Strecke in Altenau freut !und auch noch einen Platz im Auto frei hätte. )


----------



## wanted man (29. April 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Aha. Neue Domain in der Signatur...


neue domain, alter inhalt!
das wetter sieht ja gar nicht so schlimm aus. also 11:00 weserwehr dann!


----------



## ralfathome (29. April 2006)

moin,

@Christian: Details für die Anfahrt können wir ja klären wenn JUK den RTF hinter sich hat. Eine gemeinsame Anfahrt sollte bei der kleinen Gruppe wohl machbar sein. Auf der A27 sollten wir dann wann sein?

Und wo wir anschließend noch rumrollen, eine zweite Runde oder Schierke?  Wie weit ist Schierke, was gibt es da, fahren wir dann mit dem Wagen dahin, können wir das auch vor Ort noch klären? Ein bischen mehr Rollen würde ich schon gern, zusätzlich zur Streckenschau. 

*Werbung* möchte nicht noch jemand mit? Es ist eine Streckenbesichtigung für den Maraton Ende Mai, es ist kein Rennen! Und das Wetter ist auch passabel...*/Werbung*

Gruß ralf der da bremst wo andere rollen lassen

Nachtrag: Der Eifelcross (2000Hm, 110Km), den ich im LMB entdeckt hatte, ist abgesagt (zu kalt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1006 (29. April 2006)

@ ralf der da bremst wo andere rollen lassen  
war eine klasse Tour heute und hat super Spaß gemacht!! 

@maxihb   Wie sieht das jetzt mit morgen aus, bleibt es bei 12 Uhr AB Trail(maxihb?).

Muss jetzt Rad flicken, damit ich morgen wieder fahren kann. Bei mir vor der Haustür stell ich das Rad ab und ich höre die Luft entfleuchen, echt ne Frechheit 

Also Gruß und bis morgen?

Martin


----------



## ohneworte (29. April 2006)

Moin,

für morgen ist leider Arbeiten in Minden angesagt (Händlerevent!).  Aber wer will noch am 1. Mai zwar nicht mit in den Harz, aber trotzdem eine Runde in heimischen Gefilden fahren?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## juk (29. April 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> @Christian: Details für die Anfahrt können wir ja klären wenn JUK den RTF hinter sich hat. Eine gemeinsame Anfahrt sollte bei der kleinen Gruppe wohl machbar sein. Auf der A27 sollten wir dann wann sein?
> 
> Und wo wir anschließend noch rumrollen, eine zweite Runde oder Schierke?  Wie weit ist Schierke, was gibt es da, fahren wir dann mit dem Wagen dahin, können wir das auch vor Ort noch klären? Ein bischen mehr Rollen würde ich schon gern, zusätzlich zur Streckenschau.



Ich wär für 2x Strecke gucken. Je besser wir die kennen, desto vorn sind wir am Tag der Entscheidung!  Frage mich nur ob die Kraft dafür reicht, saß heute 7 1/2 Stunden im harten Rennradsattel. 212km! Uff.

Ralf, wann und wo wollen wir uns denn treffen?

Gruß,
Jürgen (völlig k.o. aber  )


----------



## ralfathome (29. April 2006)

moin,
der Einfachheit halber wäre der Treff vor Deiner Haustür, Bike einladen und los. Christian könnten wir dann z.B. an der Ampelkreuzung zwischen Uni und AB-Auffahrt Horn treffen?

Na ja, Uhrzeit? Um 10:00 ist Abfahrt in Altenau, vorher Mensch und Maschine vorbereiten, 2h? Fahrt? da bin ich mal mutig und "räusper" 7:00 bei JUK, 7:10 bis 7:15 Ampelkreuzung Spittaler Str/Hochschulring? 

Gruß ralf 

212 Km, puuhh


----------



## DAMDAM (29. April 2006)

@ralf und juk 

Ich denke auch, dass wir so um 7:00 Uhr los sollten und den vorgeschlagenen Treffpunkt finde ich auch gut ! ( Meinst du die Fußgänger kurz hinter Siemens Richtung Autobahn ? ) Dort warte ich dann im Auto (roter Seat Altea  ) und wir können dann in den Harz starten !

*WERBUNG* Es ist wirklich nur eine Streckenbesichtigung, dort wird immer langsam gefahren und auch drauf geachtet, das es eine gemütlich Tour wird !(Ehrlich man kann eine Besichtigung im Grundlagenbereich fahren !)
*WERBUNG* 

Für morgen sage ich erstmal ab, das heißt ihr braucht nicht auf mich zu warten, wenn ich nicht da sein sollte !

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (30. April 2006)

Ich bin für morgen ebenso raus... ich sag im Moment irgendwie ständig ab  

mich hat da heute morgen mein Bike so angelacht, dass wollte einfach mal wieder in den Radkeller auf der Dienststelle... hin war kein Thema... n bisschen locker meine 31,5 km abgerissen... nur der Rückweg grade *bäh pfui ekel* REGEN (es gibt ihn wirklich)... und da ich die selbe Strecke wie hin auch wieder zurück mußte, bin ich dann grade völlig durchnässt wieder zu Hause unter der Dusche... 

sollten meine Radschuhe bis morgen wieder trocken sein und das Wetter mich anlachen würd ich  noch nen Rücktritt von der Absage machen... wenn ich doch anreisen sollte meld ich mich bis 10 Uhr noch mal

Greetz

Maxi (der wo dieses "REGEN" genausowenig mag wie SAND, Rollenweichei eben!!!)


----------



## Martin1006 (30. April 2006)

Moin moin,

dann reih ich mich mal in die Absager ein und mach heute auch nix mehr. Gestern endlich mal Werkzeug besorgt , daher werde ich heute mal ein bißchen rumschrauben(am Bike).

Gruß Martin


----------



## juk (30. April 2006)

@Harztourer
Sodele, Bike ist geputzt, Kette gereinigt und geölt, hinten frische V-Brakes (wat ne Frickelei). Ich denke, es kann los gehen!  

Ich werde dann morgen früh um 7 vor meiner Haustür stehen. Wenn nicht, Ralf weiss ja wo er Sturm klingeln muss. 

Dann heute abend noch ne dicke Portion Nudeln (oder Reis?) und auf gehts!  

Bis morgen!
Jürgen


P.S.: Auf den Abfahrten werde ich meine Signatur summen!


----------



## ralfathome (30. April 2006)

moin,
alles klar für morgen, rocken in den Mai mit musikalischem Doping from the fab JUK-Box

Schönen Tanz in den Mai
Gruß ralf


----------



## juk (30. April 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> Schönen Tanz in den Mai
> Gruß ralf



Muss meine dicken Beine für morgen schonen, daher is nix mit tanzen. Allen anderen aber ebenfalls nen schönen Tanz in den Mai.

Endlich wieder Berge...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (30. April 2006)

und hier noch einmal die Frage... wer von den Nichharzfahrern hat Zeit und Bock auf eine Tour um Bremen? Wenn sich niemand findet auch nicht schlimm, fahr ich halt RR!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## DAMDAM (2. Mai 2006)

Moin Moin 

Ich hoffe Juk und Ralf sind auch heile aus dem Harz zurück! Ich für meinen Teil bin eigentlich ehr überrascht, dass ich keinen Muskelkater habe, sondern nur meine Handgelenke etwas schmerzen! 

Zur Tour ( Ein etwas ausführlicherer Bericht !):

Nachdem wir uns um 07:15 Uhr auf die Autobahn gen Harz/Altenau begeben haben und das Wetter, wenn auch wider erwarten immer besser wurde, erreichten wir Altenau um 9:30 Uhr. Es schien die Sonne und war für die üblichen Frühlingsverhältnisse schon fast zu warm ( 11Grad bei 474 m über nN) ! Nun wurden schnell die Räder aufgebaut und pünktlich um 10:00 Uhr machten sich ca. 14 MTBler ( drei aus HB  ) auf den Weg zum Startziel Bereich des Harzer Mountainbike Festivals, um erst die XC Runde (ca. 7 KM) und dann die Marathonrunde (ca. 35 KM) zu besichtigen. 

Zur XC Runde :

Eigentlich eine recht gemütliche Runde, wenn es nicht darum gehen würde diese so schnell wie möglich hinter sich zu bringen  ! Da knapp 4 Runden gefahren werden müssen auf diesem Kurs am Samstag, bin ich zu dem Entschluß gekommen, dass XC am Samstag und Marathon am Sonntag sich nicht umbedingt vertragen und daher streiche ich den Samstag einfach ( Puh zum Glück noch nicht gemeldet  ) 

Die Besichtigung dieser Runde kann man getrost als einrollen bezeichnen, da wir auch durch ein paar umgestürtzte Bäume und Schlammpfützen des öfteren zum Absteigen gezwungen wurden ! 

Zur Marathonrunde :

Nachdem ich wir ein kleine Pause im Startbereich des Marathons  geacht hatten ( Und ich mich endlich meiner getrunkenen Vittelflasche endledigt hatte ! Endlich wieder schmerzfrei sitzen ! ) Ging es los ! Der erste Anstieg ist eigentlich sehr locker zu fahren, wer keine großen Ambitione auf eine "sehr gute Platzierung" oder die 70 Km fährt kann sich hier aus dem gedrängel und Tempogebolze raus halten, es kommen noch lange Anstiege wo man gut Zeit aufholen bzw. verlieren kann ! Nachdem ersten relativ kurzen Anstieg kommt eine erst relativ flache Abfahrt die dann sehr Steil ( laut HAC 31%) an den Ausläufern der Okertalsperre endet . Es folgt nun ein relativ langer aber nicht allzu steiler Anstieg. Oben angekommen geht es gleich auf einer Forstautobahn (ohne sich groß Ausruhen zu können) den gerade erklommenen Berg wieder runter und es folgt ein kurzer aber sehr knackiger Anstieg ( welche in der zweiten Runde auch schon gut weh getan hat!) Die Abfahrt führt nun über eine alte Eisenbahntrasse, leicht abfallend zurück nach Altenau (hier kann wer will richtig Gas geben !) bis zur Verpflegungsstation ! 
Von da an wird die Runde nicht mehr so extrem (die Anstiege und auch Abfahrten werden kürzer) so dass eigentlich kaum noch Probleme existieren sollten diese zu beenden ! 

Zu unserer Tour aus meiner Sicht :

1. Hat super viel Spaß gemacht knapp 7 Std. unterwegs zu sein ( Fahrzeit 4Std. 53 min) und dabei knapp 81 Km und 1861 Hm zurückzulegen!

2. Ich weiß jetzt, dass sich Bratwurst und Powergel nicht vertragen ! 

3. Ralfathome sollte seinen Forumsnickname in Bergziege oder DurazellRalf umbenennen (Da er uns in der zweiten Runde, bis auf beim letzten kurzen Anstieg, wo wir ca. 200m Vorsprung hatten (ja ich wollte halt mal ausprobieren ob man die Abfahrt auch ohne betätigen der Bremse fahren kann ! P.S. Man kann !) immer richtig stehen lassen hat !   )

4. Es stellt sich nun die Frage ob ich die 35 Km heizen will oder die 70 Km mit dem Ziel unter 4 Std. zu bleiben fahre ! 

5. Alle die nicht mit waren haben was verpaßt ( nicht nur mich mal richtig platt zusehen !) !

6. Das schreit förmlich nach einer Wiederholung !

Gruß Christian ( Der jetzt leider zur Uni muß)

P.S. @ Martin1006 ich habe dir ein Vorder- bzw. Hinterrad von zu Hause mit gebracht kannst ja am Mittwoch mal einen Blick drauf werfen ob du sowas gebrauchen kannst ! ( Ich schlage vor nach einer Abtrail Runde !)


----------



## Martin1006 (2. Mai 2006)

Hey hey ihr Harzfahrer

Das mit DurazellRalf kann ich mir gut vorstellen und befürworte die Umbenennung;-) ;-)
Klingt ja echt klasse, werde mich bei ähnlichen Events in der Zukunft auch einklinken(da läuft einem ja das Wasser im Munde zusammen)

Gruß Martin

P.S. @ DamDam   Problem: Habe aktuell genau garkein Vorderlaufrad, daher kann ich bis zum Besitz eines neuen/gebrauchten auch nicht mehr fahren(buhu). Also was tun?? Bin morgen den ganzen Vormittag in Bremen, vielleicht läßt sich das da einrichten?


----------



## ralfathome (2. Mai 2006)

Moin


			
				DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin
> 
> Ich hoffe Juk und Ralf sind auch heile aus dem Harz zurück! Ich für meinen Teil bin eigentlich ehr überrascht, dass ich keinen Muskelkater habe, sondern nur meine Handgelenke etwas schmerzen! .......


   die Überraschung teile ich, kein Muskelkater, nur der Unterarm schmerzt?



			
				DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> ........3. Ralfathome sollte seinen Forumsnickname in Bergziege oder DurazellRalf umbenennen ...........


Einspruch   

1861 Hm, Wahnsinn, die Abfahrten waren leider sehr schnell.......zu Ende.
nette Tour war es, hat alles gepaßt

Gruß ralf


----------



## juk (2. Mai 2006)

Meiner einer hat schon etwas Muskelkater.  Aber ich bin ja schon mit schweren Knochen angetreten.

Mein CM434 zeigt seltsamerweise nur knapp 1500hm an. Wie ist das möglich?

Nachdem es letztes Jahr für die Maitourer auf den Weyerberg ging, dieses Jahr der Harz bestiegen wurde, ist ja wohl klar was am 1.5.2007 abgeht...
Alpencross!  

Gruß,
Jürgen (heute Ruhetag, morgen evtl. leichtes rollen)


----------



## maxihb (2. Mai 2006)

@ Harzfahrer

also ihr dann grade losgefahren seit, hab ich noch kurz an euch gedacht und mir das nächste Bierchen auf euer Wohl gegönnt    

@ Ralf

wo genau hattest du deinen Hilfsmotor noch eingebaut???  

Hat am Donnerstag so gegen 15:30 jemans Lust und Zeit für n entspanntes Ründchen???

Greetz

Maxi (der wo gestern nen derben Schädl hatte)


----------



## ralfathome (2. Mai 2006)

moin,

hi maxi,den Hilfsmotor findest Du im weltweiten Web in Mtb-news, Forum, Lokale Bikeforen, Norddeutschland, MTBker aus HB!  

Eine Feierabendrunde mit gemütlichem Tempo am Mittwoch, 18:30, HaW?

Gruß ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (2. Mai 2006)

@Juk 

Hattest du deinen Höhenmesser auf die Starthöhe eingestellt ? Ich dachte eher, dass meine 1861 schon falsch seinen da wir ja die 35 Km Runde 2x, die XC Runde 1x und noch 2x den Weg vom Auto zum Strat gefahren sind ! Wir müßten eigentlich laut Webseite bei knapp 2000 Höhnmetern liegen ! 

@ Ralf

18:30 Uhr HaW am Mittwoch klingt gut !

@Maxihb 

Donnerstag ist auch prima ! 

@ Martin1006 

Morgen habe ich leider erst am späten Nachmittag Zeit so ab 16:30 Uhr ! Wenn du willst kannst du ja dann mal vorbeikommen ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## riser (2. Mai 2006)

So, moinsen!

Wollt mich auch mal wieder melden.

Schön, dass ihr im Harz doch so gutes Wetter hattet. Wir hatten nach den letzten Wetterberichten schon Angst gehabt, dass ihr doch wieder Schnee schieben müsst. 
Wir hätten uns gern euch angeschlossen, aber die aktuellen Spritpreise haben uns abgehalten. Stattdessen haben wir hier eine kleine Straßenrunde mit ca. 50 Höhenmetern hingelegt.

Und für alle, die nicht mehr dran geglaubt haben, präsentiere ich eben mal meinen neuen "Wolf": 








Gruß

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1006 (2. Mai 2006)

@ DamDam    Kein Problem, hab mir aus lauter Frust für morgen frei genommen  und bin den ganzen Tag in Bremen. Sag mir wann und wo und überhaupt...
Erwarte ergebenst Anweisungen. Wenns dann passt, fahr ich morgen auch noch mit. 
Gruß Martin


----------



## ralfathome (2. Mai 2006)

moin,
schickes Rad, Dirk, ist bestimmt auch schnell!  

Gruß ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (2. Mai 2006)

@riser 

Kann ich mich nur anschließen , Sehr schönes Rad ! (besonders schön ist die XO Kassette und die Trigger mit Schaltwerk ! ) 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Priester100 (2. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mich auch mal wieder melden kann aber zur zeit nicht mitfahren weil nach einer 80km Tour hier in Bremen mein Rahmen wieder mal einen Riß hat 
Ich habe mein Rad heute wieder zu Stadler gebracht und bin gespannt was nun passieren wird.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## ohneworte (3. Mai 2006)

Moin @ all,

@ Steffen was machst du mit deinem Rad? 

@ Harzfahrer Respekt!

@ all wie sieht es mit Freitag nachmittag aus?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (3. Mai 2006)

riser schrieb:
			
		

> So, moinsen!
> 
> Wollt mich auch mal wieder melden.
> 
> ...




Schönes Rad, gratuliere!  Hast das Gequietsche von deinem Fully nicht mehr ertragen? 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (3. Mai 2006)

@ Ralf 

Ich bin für Heute raus ! Da ich schon heute morgen gefahren bin und heute Abend mit meiner Freundin irgendwann über den Deich rollen werde .

@ Maxi 

Wo wollen wir denn morgen hin fahren ?


Gruß Christian


----------



## Martin1006 (3. Mai 2006)

@Ralf  wenn alles hinhaut bin ich um 18:30 am HaW. 

Gruß Martin


----------



## maxihb (3. Mai 2006)

@ Damdam...

in Anbetracht meiner schweren Beine vom 24 Std-Simulieren (gestern Morgen Dienstsport, abends zur Nachtschicht mit mächtig Dampf und heute morgen zurück nach Hause) wäre ich für ein lockeres Pedallieren entlang des AB-Trails... ich hab um 14:15 Uhr Feierabend in Bremen... wäre somit ganz stark für eine Vorverlegung des 15:30 Uhr Termins auf 15:00... 

Bis Morgen 

Greetz

Maxi (der wo ganz doll Muskelkater hat... *Rollenweicheianstell*)


----------



## DAMDAM (3. Mai 2006)

@maxi 

Mir paßt es morgen zu jeder Zeit ! Wir können gerne 15:00 Uhr sagen (oder noch eher, wenn du willst !)

Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfathome (3. Mai 2006)

ohneworte schrieb:
			
		

> @ Steffen was machst du mit deinem Rad?



moin,
ich drück mal die Daumen, das Steffen jetzt einen ordentlichen Rahmen bekommt!! Wir sind schon einige Touren zusammen gefahren bei denen er immer ruhig und locker mitgerollt ist, ohne Krawall oder sonstwas. 

18:30 HaW, bis gleich
Gruß ralf


----------



## riser (3. Mai 2006)

Moinsen!

@ Morgen locker den AB-Trail-Fahrer

Hätte ggf Lust mich euch anzuschließen. Mache das aber noch von meiner Tagesform abhängig, da ich ja nach den 20km zur Schule anschließend die 20km auch wieder nach Hause muss. Evtl schicke ich Maxi kurzfristig eine SMS, wie meine Entscheidung ausgefallen ist.

@ all

WE soll ja auch schön werden, was mal wieder eine große Runde ermöglichen kann.
Macht doch mal Vorschläge für eine schöne, vielleicht auch etwas längere Tour. (meine Standartvorschlag wäre natürlich die Gegend um Syke, Warwer Sand bis Bruchhausen-Vilsen) 
Besonders motivieren möchte ich hiermit auch unsere Top-Scouts Till, Dino und Ralfatoverall.

In diesem Sinne 

Nice Evening!

Dirk


----------



## ohneworte (3. Mai 2006)

Moin,

Vilsen ist immer gut (da kenn ich mich auch aus, glaub ich jedenfalls)! Ich muss aber die WE in Braunschweig arbeiten, nächstes Händlerevent! 

Von daher, wie sieht es mit Freitag nachmittag aus?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## wanted man (3. Mai 2006)

Vilsen ist immer gut (da kenn ich mich auch aus, glaub ich jedenfalls)! Ich muss aber die WE in Kassel arbeiten.  
T.


----------



## maxihb (4. Mai 2006)

@ riser

Handy ist dabei... 

Schxxx ist das Wetter heute geilo... und ich hab dummen Bürodienst... wird Zeit das Feierabend wird... ich darf nicht so viel raus gucken!!!  

Greetz

Maxi (der wo raus ins Grüne will)


----------



## ohneworte (4. Mai 2006)

Moin,

hier noch einmal die Anfrage zwecks Biken Freitag nachmittag so gegen 15.00 oder 15.30 Uhr:  Wer hat Bock und Zeit?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (4. Mai 2006)

moin,
die WE Tour von Dirk könnte auch den Trail zum Hohen Berg beinhalten, der Till und Martin1006 so gefallen hat. Anschließend Warwer Sand und in Fahrenhorst auf die andere B51 Seite zu einem anderen Trail. Vielleicht über Heiligenrode und Silbersee zurück nach HB? Oder je nach Kondition von Fhorst noch nach Dünsen? Das wird für mich dann Expedition, wenn sich dort sonst niemand auskennt. Nur mal so zwecks Dialog angedacht  

Nich hauen jetzt: Wie wäre es mal mit einer Sunrise-Tour? Muß ja nicht an diesem WE sein... 

Gruß ralf, forum neuling


----------



## riser (4. Mai 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> die WE Tour von Dirk könnte auch den Trail zum Hohen Berg beinhalten, der Till und Martin1006 so gefallen hat. Anschließend Warwer Sand und in Fahrenhorst auf die andere B51 Seite zu einem anderen Trail. Vielleicht über Heiligenrode und Silbersee zurück nach HB? Oder je nach Kondition von Fhorst noch nach Dünsen? Das wird für mich dann Expedition, wenn sich dort sonst niemand auskennt. Nur mal so zwecks Dialog angedacht
> 
> Nich hauen jetzt: Wie wäre es mal mit einer Sunrise-Tour? Muß ja nicht an diesem WE sein...
> ...




Hallöchen!

Dieser Vorschlag hört sich gut an. Auch das mit der Sunrise-Tour.

Leider habe ich heute erfahren, dass ich dieses WE Seminar habe.  
Das bedeutet für mich, dass ich Samstag erst ab ca. 15:00h (bis etwa 18:00/ 19:00h) und Sonntag für war erst zu einer Sunrise-Tour (ab ca. 18:30h)antreten könnte.

Das kommt meinem Aufruf von gestern natürlich nicht gerade entgegen. Wenn es trotzdem irgendwie klappen sollte, freu! Wenn nicht, dann hab ich halt Pech gehabt und muss mich irgendwie selbst durch die Gegend treiben. 

But That's Life!  

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Martin1006 (4. Mai 2006)

Nabend zusammen,

schließe mich schon mal ALLEN WE Bike Touren im Land Bremen an!! 
Egal ob Samstag morgen um 08:00 oder Sonntag abend um 20:00 

@riser    sunrise = SonnenAUFGANG(also nix 18:30), sunset(british english) = Sonnenuntergang, sundown(american english) = Sonnenuntergang   
 Wollt nur mal mit meinem Halbwissen angeben  

Also bis Samstag allerseits

Gruß und schönen Abend noch

Martin


----------



## ralfathome (4. Mai 2006)

moin,
huch, Dirk, und das bei Deinem Nick!!! 
Gruß ralf


----------



## ohneworte (4. Mai 2006)

Ich bin für morgen raus! Hatte heute leider eine Panne und kann mein Firmenauto morgen nicht vor 15.00 Uhr aus Minden abholen! 

Und dann das komplette WE arbeiten, weshalb ich doch Freitag mittag zuhause sein wollte! 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ralfathome (5. Mai 2006)

riser schrieb:
			
		

> .............Besonders motivieren möchte ich hiermit auch unsere Top-Scouts Till, Dino und Ralfatoverall.............
> Dirk



moin,
zumindest bei mir hat Dirk mit dem engen Zeitfenster und dem "vielleicht" das Gegenteil bewirkt. Rollen werde ich, und auch wohl zu Treffs kommen, aber Vorschläge mach ich für dieses WE nicht mehr. Top-Scout, na ja?

Gruß ralf


----------



## Martin1006 (5. Mai 2006)

Schönen guten Tag allerseits,

welch ein Prachtwetter outside my castle 
So die Herren/Damen wie sieht es nun aus mit morgen 

Würde mich über eine schöne Tour freuen. Wie wäre es denn mal mit nem Treff um 11(ist dann noch nicht so warm und so früh ist das ja nun wirklich nicht) am Weserwehr und dann die angekündigte Tour (Vilsen, wo immer das ist!)? 

Gruß und hoffentlich bis morgen(nutzt das Wetter Leute )

Martin


----------



## ohneworte (5. Mai 2006)

Martin1006 schrieb:
			
		

> Schönen guten Tag allerseits,
> 
> welch ein Prachtwetter outside my castle
> So die Herren/Damen wie sieht es nun aus mit morgen
> ...




Natürlich 27305 Bruchhausen-Vilsen 12km südlich von Syke!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## juk (5. Mai 2006)

Somit ist *Samstag, 06.05.06 11:00 Uhr Weserwehr* fix. Bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riser (5. Mai 2006)

Martin1006 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> 
> @riser    sunrise = SonnenAUFGANG(also nix 18:30), sunset(british english) = Sonnenuntergang, sundown(american english) = Sonnenuntergang
> ...




Moin!

Wenn man Sonntag so gegen 18:30h losfährt und ausreichend Ausdauer an den Tag (die Nacht) legt, dann wird das doch eine Sunrise-Tour.    

Wäre auch ein gutes Training für die 24h-Fahrer  .

(Ich gestehen meinen eklatanten Fehler ein und rede mich damit raus, dass ich gestern einen sehr anstrengenden und langen Tag hatte  )

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß bei eurer Tour und werde mich dann beim nächsten Mal wieder einklinken.

Gruß

Dirk


PS: Ihr könnt aber meine Frau gegen 11:30h am Spar-Markt Sudweyhe einsammeln. Vorausgesetzt ihr kommt da vorbei.


----------



## FORT_man (6. Mai 2006)

Hi zusammen,

ich bin leider erstmal raus, da ich hier meine Wohnung renoviere, es sieht hier aus wie auf einer Autobahn-Baustelle, das Bike mußte evakuiert werden.
Und das auch noch bei dem schönen Wetter :-(
Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja doch noch irgendwie in den nächsten Tagen..
Apropos: wie sieht es eigentlich mal mit den Harburger Bergen aus?

Gruß Martinez


----------



## ralfathome (6. Mai 2006)

moin,
* 11:00 Weserwehr, bin dabei. * 11:30 Spar, logisch.

@Fortman  In die Harburger Berge will ich auch noch, ich würde mich dann da an eine Mtb-news Truppe anhängen wollen.

Gruß ralf


----------



## ralfathome (6. Mai 2006)

moin,
eine schöne Tour war das heute  

Alles neu macht der Mai!

Für Martin1006 der Link nach  Altenau.

In Anlehnung an den mir auferlegten Nick muß ich mal outen, daß der Akku doch leer ist, ich werde mich die nächsten Tage mal ausruhen  

Die Fotos findet Ihr ohne Link, oder?  17 Stück! Für das Hochladen sind die Fotos verkleinert (1/4), wer das Original braucht meldet sich.

Allen ein schönes sonniges WE
Gruß ralf


----------



## kiko (6. Mai 2006)

jo,
feine fahrt und schöne bilder. ausnahmsweise hatte ich zufällig sogar das passende rad dabei. also dino, kein gemecker.
durch die an und abfahrt bis walle sind auch reichlich km zusammengekommen. ab flughafen war das gebolze endlich für mich vorbei und bin nur noch gerollt.
war mal was anneres.
vielleicht bis bald,
stefan
@ralf: verzichte auf akkus und nehm den schiffsdiesel. passt eher zu deinem tritt.


----------



## riser (7. Mai 2006)

Hallöchen Rennfahrer!

Claudia und ich haben uns gerade für Altenau angemeldet, in der 
Klasse 70km/Fun. 
Langsam muss man das Level ja etwas höher schrauben. 

Also Jungs und Mädels, wer zieht mit?  

Gruß

Familie Riser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (7. Mai 2006)

riser schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöchen Rennfahrer!
> 
> Claudia und ich haben uns gerade für Altenau angemeldet, in der
> Klasse 70km/Fun.
> Langsam muss man das Level ja etwas höher schrauben.



Hm, dann muss ich ja die 105er fahren.   

Ich werde mich die nächsten Tage wohl anmelden. Muss mein Bike nur noch mal zur Wartung geben. (Kann mit meinen 2 linken Händen ja leider nicht alles selber machen)

Bis demnäxt,
Jürgen


----------



## ralfathome (7. Mai 2006)

moin,
beim Anmelden gibt es die Option Teamname, gibt es ein Team und wer ist da der Chef, dem ich die Füße küssen darf?
70 Km, puuhh, bei der Hitze Ende Mai? Na gut  

Gruß ralf


----------



## Priester100 (7. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

Leider ist mein Rad immer noch bei Stadler und um heute überhaupt mal fahren zu können muste ich mit mein schweren alten Stadtfahrad am Deich fahren   
Was die Harburger Berge angeht würde ich gerne mitfahren wollen vorausgesetzt ich habe wieder ein funktionstüchtiges Rad.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## riser (7. Mai 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> beim Anmelden gibt es die Option Teamname, gibt es ein Team und wer ist da der Chef, dem ich die Füße küssen darf?
> 70 Km, puuhh, bei der Hitze Ende Mai? Na gut
> 
> Gruß ralf




Moin Ralf!

Da Claudia und ich uns ja bisher nicht dem IBC Dimb Racing Team angeschlossen haben, nutzen wir weiterhin den Team-Namen 
Bike Team Bremen
und Chef ist der große, erhabene Bike-Gott, der uns hoffentlich gut über die Berge trägt.

In diesem Sinne 

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## ralfathome (7. Mai 2006)

moin,
damit die anderen Nicht-MTBker aus HB gleich mal wissen was Sache ist werde ich dann da auch        mal .....                                      *BIKE TEAM BREMEN*

in die Anmeldung hineintastatieren   

Gruß ralf


----------



## Martin1006 (8. Mai 2006)

Hallo allerseits,

werde nach der langen, anstrengenden Fahrt am Samstag heute abend einmal "LOCKER" den AB Trail(am Deich also Vmax = 25km/h) fahren. Bin von 18:00 bis 18:15 am HaW, dann geht es los. 

Fahre auf jeden Fall, wenn jemand später will, einfach posten, werde bis 17:40 noch ins Netz gucken.

Gruß Martin


----------



## DAMDAM (8. Mai 2006)

Ich werde heute auch zwei Runden Abtrail drehen und mal versuchen so um 18:00 Uhr -18:15 Uhr beim HaW für die 2te Runde zu sein ! Sollte ich nicht bis 18:15 Uhr da sein sehen wir uns irgendwo unterwegs oder ich bin schon fertig ! 

@ Altenaufahrer 

Ich werde dort nur die 35 Km fahren, da Maxi und ich ja nicht ganz 14 Tage später unser erstes 24h Rennen fahren und ich mich nicht zu sehr verausgaben will davor ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Martin1006 (8. Mai 2006)

ok


----------



## ohneworte (8. Mai 2006)

Moin @ all,

ich würde wohl gerne mittwoch nachmittag für das durchgearbeitete Wochenende frei machen und eine Runde Biken. Wer hat Lust und Zeit so ab 15.00 Uhr eine Tour zu starten?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## DAMDAM (8. Mai 2006)

Nach den knapp 90 km Grundlage heute, würde ich mich schonmal anwesend sein ! (Aber nicht wieder absagen  ) 

Morgen habe ich frei  !

Gruß Christian ( Der sich im Moment rictig fit fühlt!!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (8. Mai 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> Nach den knapp 90 km Grundlage heute, würde ich mich schonmal anwesend sein ! (Aber nicht wieder absagen  )
> 
> Morgen habe ich frei  !
> 
> Gruß Christian ( Der sich im Moment rictig fit fühlt!!)




Ich fahr mittwoch morgens extra nur eine Schaukeltour!


----------



## ralfathome (8. Mai 2006)

moin,
Mittwoch hab ich auch frei, würde schon passen 
Gruß ralf


----------



## Martin1006 (9. Mai 2006)

Hello again ,

heute abend fahre ich wieder AB um 18:00 - 18:15 ab HaW. Von wg. Grundlagen schaffen und so weiter. Wird also eine sehr ruhige Runde. 
Wer kommt ist herzlich willkommen, wer nicht kommt wäre herzlich willkommen gewesen 

Gruß und schönen Sommer 

Martin

@DamDam  hab jetzt auch 90km Grundlage , hmmm ok ich geb zu an zwei Tagen ;-)


----------



## ohneworte (10. Mai 2006)

Moin Jungs,

Startzeit 14.30 Uhr HaW würde mir etwas lieber sein, wenns aber erst um 15.00 Uhr geht is auch O.K.

Ich schaue hier gegen 13.00 uhr noch mal rein, wenn niemand was gegen 14.30 Uhr hat bin ich dann am HaW.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ralfathome (10. Mai 2006)

moin,
14:30 HaW, paßt
Gruß ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (10. Mai 2006)

@Ohneworte

Paßt mir auch ! Bis dann um 14:30 Uhr.

Gruß Christian


----------



## ohneworte (10. Mai 2006)

Bis gleich!


----------



## juk (10. Mai 2006)

Und unsereins sitzt lustlos im Büro und will nur raus...


----------



## riser (10. Mai 2006)

Moin Leute!

Noch ein kleiner Rennnachtrag:

Claudia und ich haben uns gerade für die 104 km in Friedrichsbrunn gemeldet. Möchte noch jemand?  


Gruß

Fam. Riser


PS: @ JUK

      Ich soll dich fragen, wie du das streckenmäßig toppen willst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (10. Mai 2006)

Also ich bleibe in am Altenau-WE schön zu Hause und laß mir beim Trraining die Sonne auf den Helm scheinen  
Die Vorbereitung auf Limburg füllt mich momentan schon ganz gut aus... außerdem würde ich ungern in Altenau nen kleinen Crash haben und dann Limburg ausfallen...

Hat sich schon jemand für Hochsolling angemeldet??? Hatte heute Post vom Veranstalter mit Anmeldeformular...

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## juk (10. Mai 2006)

riser schrieb:
			
		

> Claudia und ich haben uns gerade für die 104 km in Friedrichsbrunn gemeldet. Möchte noch jemand?
> 
> PS: @ JUK
> Ich soll dich fragen, wie du das streckenmäßig toppen willst?



Och, hab ich doch schon. Klickst Du hier  

Na gut, kleinlaut gebe ich zu: Es fehlten die Höhenmeter und die Reifen warn dünner. Wünsche euch viel Spaß und werde euch schwer beneiden!

Im Hochsolling bin ich wohl auch dabei. War schon schön da!

Bis denn dann,
Jürgen


----------



## DAMDAM (10. Mai 2006)

Nabernd 

Hat jemand von Euch Lust morgen ein paar Regenerative Kilometer abzusitzen ? ( Das heißt wirklich wirklich langsam fahren Puls unter 135 !) 

Ich werde morgen so gegen 11:00 Uhr mal schauen ! 

Andere Frage 

Was wird am Wochenende ? 


@ Maxihb 

Ich fahre doch auch mit  , zwar nur die 35 Km ( Ich weiß "Immer diese Heizer!") , aber ich sehe das als Vorbelastung für Limburg an ! Außerdem kann ich dann auch schonmal sehen wie ich im Vergleich zu meinen Duisburgmitstreitern stehe ! 

Gruß Christian

@ Riser und Juk 

Rein mathematisch würde Juk in Altenau genau 1 nen Kilometer mehr fahren  (Ist also gar nicht so schwer zu toppen, wenn man den Drang danach verspürt !)


----------



## ralfathome (11. Mai 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> Nabernd
> ........ Andere Frage
> Was wird am Wochenende ? .............
> Gruß Christian



moin,
Maschine und Mensch sind im Moment nicht so fit, deshalb fahre ich Samstag nachmittag eine *gemütliche Genussrunde *über den verkürzten AB-trail. Das ist dann wohl eher nix für Damdam, glaube ich? Vielleicht eher für die Biker, die im Winter nicht so viel gefahren sind.  

Über Mitfahrer wäre ich happy , und Christian ist natürlich nicht ausgeschlossen   

Gruß ralf


----------



## Martin1006 (12. Mai 2006)

Hello together,

nu bin ich wieder in town und ready for action !! Werde heute nachmittag/abend einmal AB fahren(zuerst Deich, egal wo der Wind herkommt!!). Startzeit irgendwann zwischen 16 und 18:30. 

@Ralf   morgen wäre ich dabei beim lockeren Ründchen egal wo lang. Würde evtl. auch vormittags gehen(nicht so heiß, weniger people on the road) 

@all  Wie sieht es aus mit Sonntag. Um 11 Uhr Weserwehr und dann längere Ausfahrt egal wohin?

Schönen Freitag und viel Spaß am WE

Martin


----------



## ralfathome (12. Mai 2006)

Martin1006 schrieb:
			
		

> @Ralf   morgen wäre ich dabei beim lockeren Ründchen egal wo lang. Würde evtl. auch vormittags gehen(nicht so heiß, weniger people on the road)
> Martin


moin,
vormittags ist natürlich auch gut, also Vorschlag *Samstag, *11:00 HaW zur gemütlichen Tour.

Claudia und Dirk    viel Spaß und Erfolg in Friedrichsbrunn

Gruß ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1006 (12. Mai 2006)

So  die Abendrunde hinter mir.  War heute "Deichgeil"  bin aufm Deich hin, dann zwei Runden um den See und dann aufm Deich wieder zurück 
Ist km mäßig ja das gleiche und geht vieeel schneller.

Bin dann morgen um 11 am HaW und harre der Dinge die da kommen(hoffe viele peoples anwesend!!! )

Gruß und bis morgen 

Martin


----------



## Priester100 (12. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mich mal wieder melden auch wenn ich zur Zeit mangels Bike nicht mitfahren kann.Aber es gibt Neues zum Thema Rahmen zu berichten und zwar bekomme ich auch dieses mal eine neuen Rahmen von Scott und damit der auch länger hält wird es diesesmal ein noch besserer aus Carbon. 
Ich hoffe das ich bald wieder dabei sein kann den immer nur laufen um die Kondition zu halten macht auch kein spaß. 

Bis bald Steffen


----------



## dinosaur (13. Mai 2006)

Hallo MTB-Freunde,
habe von "Mutti" aus Oldenburg eine Einladung bekommen für Morgen, Ausfahrt über die Hunte-Trails http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2679361#post2679361
Ist ja ein bischen kurzfristig, ich selbst kann nicht , da mein MTB grad operiert wird 
Muss ich morgen wohl die Dackelschneider bewegen 
Ciao
dino


----------



## FORT_man (13. Mai 2006)

Hallo Kollegen,

wie sieht das mit dem morgigen Sonntag aus? Kleine Bremen-Runde fahren? vielleicht Öllager oder Worpswede oder so (AB mit der äh ja Norderweiterung, ich hab dasmal gehört, weiß aber immer noch nicht, wo das ist).

Gruß  Martinez


----------



## maxihb (13. Mai 2006)

Ich wollte morgen um ca. 13:30 in Garlstedt fahren... kann aber wegen Abendessen mit Mutti (is ja Muttertag) nur bis ca 16:30...

Wer mag kann gern mitkommen

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## DAMDAM (14. Mai 2006)

Moin Moin 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Claudia zum 3ten Platz über die 104 Kilometer in Friedrichsbrunn  ! (Wir wollen Fotos sehen ! )

Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfathome (14. Mai 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Claudia zum 3ten Platz über die 104 Kilometer in Friedrichsbrunn  ! (Wir wollen Fotos sehen ! )
> 
> Gruß Christian



moin,
da schließe ich mich an  
Gruß ralf


----------



## riser (14. Mai 2006)

Hallöchen!

Hier ein kleiner Bericht über das Rennen vom WE:

04:30h aufstehen, 05:15h Abfahrt war ersteinmal schon ziemlich heftig. Als wir in Friedrichsbrunn ankamen zeigte sich das Wetter aber noch von seiner guten Seite, was sich auch in unserer Stimmung und unserer Zuversicht wiederspiegelte.
Mit 15 Minuten Verspätung gingen wir dann um 09:00h zusammen mit 26 anderen Startern auf die erste Runde. Darunter waren auch viele bekannte Gesichter von anderen Wettkämpfen (gerade auch deine Konkurrenz Christian).
Nachdem sich die ganzen Team- und Vereinsfahrer von Anfang an gleich absetzten, fuhren wir in einer 5er-Kombo dem Hauptfeld hinterher. Und auch immernoch voller Zuversicht.
Dies änderte sich jedoch, als ich meine erste Panne noch in der ersten Runde hatte (die Sattelklemmung löste sich) und wir das erste Mal den Uphill-Knaller (Geländebergauffahrt auf einem relativ schmalen, von Wasser zerspülter Waldpfad) hinaufgestrampelt sind. Zu allem Übel habe ich auf der Holter-die-Polter-Abfahrt der Rennstrecke auch noch eine Trinkflasche einbüssen müssen. Nun kamen schon die ersten Zweifel auf, ob das mit den 104km auch die richtige Wahl war. Wir berappelten uns aber wieder und machten uns auf die zweite Runde.
Kurz vor Hälfte der zweiten Runde wurde meine Aufmerksamkeit durch ein lautes Zischen auf mein Vorderrad gelenkt. Was passiert war brauche ich an dieser Stelle wohl nicht weiter zu erklären. Dank der Luftpumpen-Unterstützung eines Mitstreiters von der 52km-Runde konnte der Schaden doch relativ schnell behoben werden.
Etwas genervt und mit ersten Magenproblemen bei mir ging es dann aber weiter. Wir versuchten nun wieder in einen guten Tritt zu kommen und konnten auch einige der 52km-Fahrer, die während der Panne an uns vorbeigefahren waren, wieder überholen.
Es machte sich aber langsam die Erkenntnis breit, dass die Strecke doch mehr in sich hatte, als wir gedacht haben und uns 52km mit dem entsprechenden Tempo auch gereicht hätten.
Nichts destotrotz machten wir uns auch auf die dritte Runde, auch wenn unsere Zuversicht mittlerweile einen deutlichen Knacks bekommen hatte (wir waren nämlich von den ersten Fahrer überrundet worden). Jetz begann es zu regnen und es kühlte merklich ab.
Zu meinen Magenkrämpfen gesellten sich nun leider auch erste Mangelkrämpfe im rechten Bein. Ich konnte bergauf Claudias Tempo nicht mehr halten und so entschieden wir uns Mitte der dritten Runde getrennt weiter zu fahren. 
Claudia setzte sich schnell von mir ab und da mein Körper nun gänzlich abzubauen schien (jetzt auch mit Verspannung im Rücken), entschied mich, Gnade vor Recht ergehen zu lassen und beendete mein Rennen nach drei gefahrenen Runden vorzeitig.
Claudia, langsam auch mental und körperlich angeschlagen, biss aber eisern die Zähne zusammen und trieb sich und ihr Fahrrad auch zum vierten Mal über die Strecke und schaffte es noch unter sechs Stunden ins Ziel, wo ich schon geduscht und mit Fotoapparrat auf sie wartete. 
Deshalb noch mal ein fettes RESPEKT  an Claudia für diese ernorme Kraft- und Willensleistung.

Nach der Siegerehrung gönnten wir uns noch einen Schlag Nudeln und ein Kaltgetränk und machten uns dann auf den Heimweg. Zu unserem Erstaunen wurden wir heute nicht vom Muskelkater heimgesucht, obwohl die Beine gestern ganz schön platt waren. Trotzdem ziehen wir noch einige Lehren aus diesem Abenteuer:

1. Der beste Blick in die Karte ersetzt nicht den Blick ins Gelände. Und von den Höhenangaben alleine sollte man nicht auf die Streckenschwierigkeit und damit auf den Anspruch der Strecke schließen.

2. Für die 104km haben sich neben einigen wenigen Ausnahmen nur die Könner angemeldet (und das nicht ganz zu Unrecht) und deshalb entscheidet man sich nicht noch einmal spontan und ohne gezielte Vorbereitung 3 Tage vor Rennbeginn für so eine Distanz.

3. Werk- und Flickzeug wird das nächste Rennen wieder weggelassen, da ich das erste Mal bei dem ich entsprechendes mitgenommen habe, prompt auch zum ersten Mal eine Panne unterwegs hatte (und davon gleich 2) 

4. Da mir mein Magen auch heute noch das Rennen übel nimmt, muss ich zum nächsten Mal testen, ob ich die Energie-Riegel vertrage.

Trotzdem hat es Spaß gemacht und die Laune am Mountainbiken ist trotz "Qualen" nicht geringer geworden.


In diesem Sinne 

C U  

Claudia & Dirk






PS: Leider wurde für die 24,- pro Starter drum herum ziemlich wenig geboten.


----------



## juk (14. Mai 2006)

Hut ab! 104km in den Bergen überlebt zu haben ist schon ne Topleistung!   

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## ralfathome (15. Mai 2006)

moin,
104 Km auf losem Untergrund sind schon nicht wenig, Respekt !!!! 
Gruß ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riser (15. Mai 2006)

Moin!

Hab gerade bei den Bremer Rennradlern gesehen, dass dort das Thema eigene "Team"-Trikots mal wieder auftaucht. Das erinnert mich doch an was. Aber wahrscheinlich wird hier das Interesse doch wieder nur auf einzelne verteilt sein, oder?

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Martin1006 (16. Mai 2006)

Tag zusammen,

hier mal wieder die Feierabendrundenankündigung. Bin gegen 18:05 bis 18:15 am HaW und werde dann in Ruhe AB radeln. Mit jeder weiteren Person steigt der Spaßfaktor, also bitte anschließen 

So, geschafft, zwar allein(buhu) aber egal. War mentales Training auf dem Rückweg am Deich bei dem Wind. 

Gruß

Martin


----------



## juk (16. Mai 2006)

@Martin
Mein Bike ist z.Z. out of order, sonst hätte ich mich gerne angeschlossen. Aber wo wir gerade beim Thema sind... 

@alle erfahrenen Schrauber
Hab die nächsten Tage ein paar neue Teile in der Post. (Kette, Kettenblatt, Kassette) Hat zufällig jemand Zeit und Lust mir ein wenig beim schrauben zu helfen und (!) mir ganz nebenbei ein wenig Know-how zu vermitteln. Ich würde dem edlen Helfer natürlich ewig dankbar sein und ggf. mich mit dem Spenden von Windschatten o.ä. revanchieren.  

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## DAMDAM (16. Mai 2006)

Ich habe morgen den ganzen Tag Zeit (Jaja Studentenleben ) ,... sagte ich den ganzen Tag ... nein um 18:00 Uhr muß ich ja beim HaW sein ! 

Nein im Ernst, sag wann du Zeit hast, dann ist das kein Problem mit Kette kürzen, Kassette ab und anbauen etc. ... mmm Gilt das mit dem WIndschatten auch bei Marathons ?  ?

Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfathome (16. Mai 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> ... nein um 18:00 Uhr muß ich ja beim HaW sein !
> Gruß Christian



Wie,was? Was ist morgen um 18:00 am HaW?  

Gruß ralf


----------



## juk (16. Mai 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> Nein im Ernst, sag wann du Zeit hast, dann ist das kein Problem mit Kette kürzen, Kassette ab und anbauen etc. ... mmm Gilt das mit dem WIndschatten auch bei Marathons ?  ?



Hätte dich nicht zu den Windschatten-Bedürftigen gezählt, aber falls Du nen schlechten Tag hast...  

Wenn die Teile da sind (vielleicht schon morgen), komme ich gerne auf dein Angebot zurück.  

Bis denn dann,
Jürgen


----------



## maxihb (16. Mai 2006)

so... nachdem ich heute mein Lauftraining in Begleitung meines Vierbeiners absolviert habe bin ich dann erst mal bis Freitag away... ich hoffe in Bonn gibts nen Stadtwald zum Laufen!!!

Da ich SA und So Spätdienst habe würde ich gerne Sa morgen gegen 10:00 vom HaW zur AB-Runde starten... wer macht mit???

Greetz

Maxi (der wo im Moment fast nur aus dem Koffer lebt und trotzdem den Trainingsplan einhällt!!!)


----------



## DAMDAM (17. Mai 2006)

@Ralf 

Ich dachte Martin1006 wollte morgen Abend ne Runde drehen, aber ich sehe gerade das war heute (upps) , naja heute hatte ich leider das Vergnügen mal wieder eine Klausur ( 4Stunden ) ich der Uni zu schreiben ! 

Naja dann halt so :

Wer hat Lust morgen mal eine wirklich kleine Runde zu drehen ? Treffen HaW : wann ist mir eigentlich egal !

Gruß Christian 

@ Juk

Schreib dann mal, dass wir das anbauen können ! Und denk vielleicht mal hierüber nach :

http://www.singletrail.net/BIKE_a_CLOCK/1BACHome.htm

Da ist sowohl im Fun als auch im Ambi Team noch der ein oder andere Platz frei und von der Dauer her ist das auch nicht länger als ein Marathon ! und von den Kosten mit 30 Euro inclusve Verpflegung (siehe HP) auch vom Preis her sehr okay !


----------



## ohneworte (17. Mai 2006)

Martin1006 schrieb:
			
		

> Tag zusammen,
> 
> hier mal wieder die Feierabendrundenankündigung. Bin gegen 18:05 bis 18:15 am HaW und werde dann in Ruhe AB radeln. Mit jeder weiteren Person steigt der Spaßfaktor, also bitte anschließen
> 
> ...




Tja,

da war ich noch in Königslutter! Aber wie sieht es mit Freitag nachmittag 15.00 Uhr aus?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (17. Mai 2006)

Bin für heute und für die Woche raus was Touren angeht ! Bin immernoch ein bißchen erkältet !

Gruß Christian


----------



## ohneworte (17. Mai 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> Bin für heute und für die Woche raus was Touren angeht ! Bin immernoch ein bißchen erkältet !
> 
> Gruß Christian




Lusche...


----------



## ralfathome (17. Mai 2006)

ohneworte schrieb:
			
		

> ..... Aber wie sieht es mit Freitag nachmittag 15.00 Uhr aus? Gruss Jens



moin Jens,
15:00 ist mir zu früh, 15:15 vielleicht und dann am Weserwehr, eine Tour durch Oellager, Etelsen, Daverden, Cluvenhagen, Verdener Dünen, Waller Turm, Hellwege, Fährhof, Everinghausen, Embsen, Oyter See und Mahndorfer See, alles in allem so an die 110 bis 120 Km, sollte bis zum Dunkelwerden zu schaffen sein. (bitte nicht zu schnell, ich bin ja schon um 6:00 am Arbeitsplatz) Biste dabei?

Gruß ralf

Edit...Herzlich Willkommen, Sebastian!


----------



## Standbye (17. Mai 2006)

Hi, bin neu hier, gerade mit dem Abi durch und hab deshalb jede Menge Zeit  Hab letzte Woche angefangen mein Rad wieder fit zu machen und mal vom Rost/Dreck zu befreien. 

Würde mich freuen, mal ne Tour mit mehreren Leuten zu machen. Ich wohne direkt am Sperrwerk an der Lesum in der Nähe von Vegesack.

So lange Strecken von 120km und mehr hab ich bisher noch nie gemacht, aber so 40km bis zum Unisee war schon drin. 

Ich muss aber erstmal fit werden, den ganzen Winter hat das Fahrrad nur als Esel für die Schule getaugt.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## baluweb (17. Mai 2006)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> so... nachdem ich heute mein Lauftraining in Begleitung meines Vierbeiners absolviert habe bin ich dann erst mal bis Freitag away... ich hoffe in Bonn gibts nen Stadtwald zum Laufen!!!
> 
> Da ich SA und So Spätdienst habe würde ich gerne Sa morgen gegen 10:00 vom HaW zur AB-Runde starten... wer macht mit???
> 
> ...



Hi Maxi, für 'ne Zusage kenne ich die WE-Pläne noch nicht genau genug. Ich melde aber mal vorsichitges Interesse an. Den AB-Trail muss ich jetzt ja auch so langsam mal kennen lernen...ich poste wider, wenn es fest werden sollte. Kein post => kein Warten... bis denne Marc


----------



## Martin1006 (17. Mai 2006)

Welch herrlicher Vorschlag,
 110 - 120 schöne lange Kilometer 
Und wie ich sehe werden Länder und Regionen angefahren von denen noch nie ein Mensch zuvor gehört hat    (zumindest gilt das für mich)

Würde da gerne mitfahren, sind ja ca. 35-40 mehr als letzten Samstag, das sollte zu schaffen sein. Dafür brauch ich dann ja sogar was zu trinken  

Wäre also dabei am Freitag 15:15 Weserwehr. 

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (18. Mai 2006)

Dann machen wir dat mit 15.15 Uhr am Weserwehr!


----------



## DAMDAM (18. Mai 2006)

@Jens 

Wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen .... 

@all 

Wer hat Lust heute um 15:00 Uhr ein bißchen Asphalt Grundlage zu machen ?

Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfathome (18. Mai 2006)

moin,
heute 15:00 mit Damdam, das schaffe ich nicht mehr!
Aber *Freitag, 15:15, Weserwehr, die beschriebene Runde *, die will ich mal ganz schnell festhalten!!   Bis dann
Gruß ralf


----------



## riser (18. Mai 2006)

Moin!

Habe gerade mal nachgeschaut, wann das wahre Highlight des Jahres stattfindet:

24.08. - 27.08.06 
Worldgames of Mountainbiking​

 www.worldgames.at  



Gruß

Dirk


----------



## dinosaur (18. Mai 2006)

@standbye: Herzlich Willkommen bei der Bremer Breitreifenfraktion!  Da sag ich nur: schnell von standby auf aktiv schalten und sich in die Touren mit einklinken; bisher haben wir Niemanden im niedersächsischen Umland verloren gehen lassen 
ciao
dino


----------



## Horst-Sergio (18. Mai 2006)

Moinsen, 
ich bin grad das erste mal hier und hab überhaupt kein plan von foren, es wär ganz nett wenn mir ma jemand erklärt wie das hier so funktioniert. Ich komme aus Weyhe und hab mich grad erst angefangen mit Mountainbiken auseinander zu setzen.Es wär also ganz nett wenn ihr mir ma helfen könntet bei den Teilen. Brauch ich zum Beispiel eine Gabel die federt oder geht das auch so wie es jetzt is. Ich hab ein ca. 8 Jahre altes Kalkhoff MTB. Ich hab echt noch nich so den Plan, aber vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen. Hat das überhaupt sinn mit so nem Rad rumzuheizen oder sollte man sich lieber n fertiges Bike kaufen ??? Helfts mir


----------



## Horst-Sergio (18. Mai 2006)

Ach ja und außerdem wie macht man sich denn hier ein profil??? Horst-Sergio


----------



## juk (18. Mai 2006)

Willkommen Neulinge!

@Horst-Sergio
Wanted_man (der Meister aller Trails  ) würde sagen, wenn Du's biken richtig lernen willst, fährst Du ohne Federung.
Oben ist ein Link "Kontrollzentrum", da kannst Du dich profilieren!

Have fun,
Jürgen


----------



## ohneworte (18. Mai 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> @Jens
> 
> Wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen ....
> 
> ...




Ohne Kondition vielleich, aber nich  erkältet!


----------



## Horst-Sergio (19. Mai 2006)

Moin Moin
@Jürgen, danke hat geklappt mit dem Profil. So ich werd dieses Wochenende in Holland bleiben, aber nexte woche bin ich wieder da. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht nen Platz sagen, wo man als sich als Anfänger ma dran versuchen könnte? Syker Wald, Warwer Sand oder sonst irgendwo in der Richtung? Ich könnte auch noch n paar tipps zum fahrrad gebrauchen. Also das mit der federung lass ich wohl jetzt erstma, aber wieviel sollte man denn für eine Gabel mit feder ausgeben. Was sind sachen die man von nem Standardrad abmachen sollt um irgendwelche speziellen teile ranzumontieren??? Habt ihr vielleicht nen guten Link wo man sich man sich schlau machen kann?? wär nett und danke im voraus, 
der Horst der Sergio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (19. Mai 2006)

Moin Ralf,

bitte am Parkplatz, bin auf jeden Fall dabei!


----------



## ralfathome (19. Mai 2006)

ohneworte schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Ralf,
> 
> bitte am Parkplatz, bin auf jeden Fall dabei!



moin,
bis gleich


----------



## Martin1006 (19. Mai 2006)

Melde mich ebenfalls gehorsamst zum Dienst am Bike 

Hasta pronto

Martin


----------



## maxihb (19. Mai 2006)

Moin ihr luschen   

bin wieder da und wollte jetzt noch mal wegen morgen anfragen... 

@ Marc...

du willst doch wohl mitfahren, oder?? alternativ wenn die HBer net mögen gehts halt nach Garlstedt!!! Ich war letztens übrigens völlig überrascht, dass du plötzlich neben dem Zivilwagen gestanden bist... da überwacht man total unauffällig und wird doch erkannt!!!

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## ralfathome (19. Mai 2006)

Dos dedos mes amigos,
necesito algo contra dos univegas !

Die Tour heute mit Jens und Martin war ein wenig vom Wetter geprägt  , der teilweise heftige Rückenwind trieb uns bis Holtum Geest   Ein paar Eindrücke wie immer im Album.

Schönes WE allen


----------



## DAMDAM (19. Mai 2006)

Nabend 

@ Freitagfahrer

Dat sieht ja richtig anstrengend aus ! PUH

@all

Dann will ich mal meinen Wochenendtourenaufruf starten :

Da ich immer noch ein wenig angeschlagen bin, möchte ich in ruhigem Tempo
das hier machen :

*Sonntag, HaW 12:00 Uhr , Tour Weyerberg, ca. 45-50 Km , Tempo: langsam  *

@ Altenaufahrer 

Ich werde am Snntag nach der Tour oder am Montag enndgültig entscheiden ob und welche Strecke ich dort fahren werde. Wie macht ihr das denn reist ihr am Sonntag an oder schon am Samstag ?

Wer kommt eigentlich jetzt alles mit ?

Dirk(70km), Claudia(70Km), Ralf(70Km) stehen schon in der Liste, wie sieht es denn bei Martin (35Km oder 70Km) ? , Jürgen ?aus ?

@ Maxihb 

Wie sieht es aus wollen wir uns in Worpswede nochmal in der Woche am Abend so gegen 21:00 Uhr treffen und ein bißchen das nachtfahren auf etwas steileren Abfahrtstrails im dunkel und der Dämmerung üben ? Ich wollte dort dann auch mal ausprobieren ob die Lampe besser am Lenker oder auf dem Helm zu tragen geht ?

Biste dabei ? Wenn ja mach nen Vorschlag wann .

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (19. Mai 2006)

@ Damdam

Ich würde Montag vorschlagen.. wollen wir dann so gegen 19:30 od. 20:00 vom HaW losfahren... das wir im Hellen hinfahren und dann nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit die Trails dort abfahren und zürück mit halber Leuchtkraft fahren???

Alternativ gönnen wir uns 1 1/2 Std. Bergheizen und treffen uns am Parkplatz dort...

Greetz

Maxi (der dann morgen laufen geht weil keiner mit ihm AB-RTrail fahren mag)


----------



## ralfathome (20. Mai 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> @ Altenaufahrer
> .....Wie macht ihr das denn reist ihr am Sonntag an oder schon am Samstag ?
> 
> Gruß Christian



moin,
Altenau: ich werde sicher am Sonntag losfahren, ein Platz für Mitfahrer/in und Bike ist noch frei. Gegen 6:00 möchte ich dann auf der Bahn sein für eine Ankunft gegen 8:15 bis 8:30. Es ist meine Marathon-Premiere  , Ihr könnt gern Vorschläge machen!!  

Zur morgigen Sonntagstour bin ich vielleicht dabei, langsam und just for fun.

Gruß ralf


----------



## riser (20. Mai 2006)

Moin!

Wir werden auch am Sonntag losfahren und wollen so gegen 09:00h in Altenau sein.

Claudia wird auf jeden Fall die 70km fahren. Ich schwanke noch, ob ich nicht evtl. auf die 35km-Strecke runtermelde. Das entscheide ich aber kurzfristig nach Tagesform.

Wegen morgen machen wir unsere Tourteilnahme vom Wetter abhängig. Wenn gut, dann wir auch gut.


Gruß 

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1006 (20. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

nach der leicht verregneten, aber dank SuperGuide Ralf klasse Tour gestern, werde ich morgen auch nur bei gutem Wetter nach Worpswede mitradeln. 

@Ralf,Jens   Die Pizza habe ich mir redlich verdient gestern abend 

Hmm, Altenau  Werde ich erst im Laufe der Woche entscheiden, wenn dann ganz klar 35km.

Gruß und evtl. bis morgen

Martin


----------



## juk (20. Mai 2006)

Meiner einer fährt natürlich die 70km. Getreu dem Motto "Quäl dich, Du Sau!"!  Bin mir nur noch nicht sicher welchen Teamnamen ich angebe...  Sind ja anscheinend mehr Bremer als IBCler dabei.

Da ich mich gleich in Richtung alte Heimat verpisse, bin ich morgen nicht dabei. Aber det MTB ist ja eh grad nicht topfit. Aber daran arbeiten wir ja bald...


----------



## DAMDAM (20. Mai 2006)

@all 

Ich werde morgen auf jeden Fall fahren um 12:00 Uhr am HaW , aber ob ich bei Regen dann bis zum Weyerberg fahre weiß ich noch nicht  !

@Maxihb 

Montag paßt mir ganz gut ich würde aber sagen wir treffen uns dort so um 21:15 Uhr ! (Parkplatz unten am Findorfstein )

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (20. Mai 2006)

@ Damdam

Montag 21:15 Parkplatz Findorfstein ist in Ordnung... ich bevorzuge die Helmvariante... 

Greetz

Maxi

PS: Was n Wetter heute


----------



## Eeyore (20. Mai 2006)

@Ralf
hallo ralf, melde mich jetzt mal auf diesem wege, bekomme nun endlich in ca. 14 tagen mein bike. wie heißt es doch noch so schön : "Gut ding braucht weile !!! " - aber warum eine weile immer so lang sein ?!?!?!  ;-)

@alle
tach alle zusammen, möchte mich nur mal kurz hier vorstellen. ich bin der Ralf aus friesoythe. bin beruflich sehr oft in bremen und umgebung. möchte jetzt mit dem biken beginnen. mir wurde gesagt das ihr auch absolute anfänger mitschleppt !!! ;-)  -kann nur sagen, selber schuld !!!  
würde mich freuen, mal mit euch zu biken. 
bis dahin alles gute,
Ralf

PS: wie heißt es denn eigendlich bei den MTBler. " Immer ne handbreit matsch unterm Rad ???


----------



## ohneworte (20. Mai 2006)

Martin1006 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nach der leicht verregneten, aber dank SuperGuide Ralf klasse Tour gestern, werde ich morgen auch nur bei gutem Wetter nach Worpswede mitradeln.
> 
> ...




Hm,

bei mir wars nur ein Becher Milchreis mit Zimt!? 

Aber mein schönes X.0 Schaltwerk ist wirklich hinüber! 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fissla (21. Mai 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

lange ist`s her, das ich mich hier auch mal wieder blicken lasse. Habe gerade mal in die Galerie nach unseren letzten gemeinsamen Bildern geschaut, da musste ich feststellen, das unsere Tour schon fast ein Jahr her ist !!

Leider ist der Thread schon wieder sehr voll geworden (was heisst leider, bin nur zu faul  ) so dass ich den Überblick verloren habe.

Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mal nur ganz kurz mir so die Neuerungen o.ä der letzten Zeit zusammengefasst sagen könntet. Will ja auch wieder voll einsteigen...

Liebe Grüsse und Danke
Niko


----------



## ralfathome (21. Mai 2006)

moin,
erstmal ein herzliches Hallo den vielen Neuen und Alten  

Heute um 12:00 bin ich nicht dabei, hab 'nen Termin bei Petrus wegen nächsten Sonntag  

Bis demnächst dann


----------



## riser (21. Mai 2006)

Moin Sonntagsfahrer!

Wir kommen direkt mit Fahrrad angereist und könnten uns daher evtl 5-10 Min., je nach Gegenwind, verspäten.

Also habt ein wenig geduld, wir kommen bestimmt.


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Martin1006 (21. Mai 2006)

Buenas tardes zusammen,

hoffe die Sonntagsfahrer sind bei dem trüben Wetter von jeglichen Unbilden verschont geblieben. 
Nach den >100 Freitagskilometern waren zwei Ruhetage dringend erforderlich . Werde Dienstag abend oder spätnachmittag ein Ründchen drehen. Für Vorschläge bin ich offen(Zeit und Strecke).
Wenn nix kommt, fahr ich AB gegen 18:00Uhr.

Gruß und einen guten Start in die Woche

Martin


----------



## DAMDAM (21. Mai 2006)

Moin 

Ja die Tour heute war ganz gut, naja meine Erkältung ist noch nicht ganz überwunden , aber ich glaube die Kraft wird schon bis Sonntag zurückkommen .

Ich werde morgen erstmal meine Nachtfahrqualitäten verbessern und dann mal sehen ob ich die Kraft noch habe am Dienstag .

Gruß Christian


----------



## Standbye (22. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leutz,

ich lese hier immer von so langen Strecken, manchmal über 120km. Die werden doch bestimmt nicht alle über Stock und Stein absolviert. Ich hab ein Trekkingrad und fahr auch gern lange Strecken. Mir ist aber gerade bewusst geworden, dass ich hier ja im MTB-Forum bin. 

Wie läuft das denn hier?  

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## ohneworte (22. Mai 2006)

Martin1006 schrieb:
			
		

> Buenas tardes zusammen,
> 
> hoffe die Sonntagsfahrer sind bei dem trüben Wetter von jeglichen Unbilden verschont geblieben.
> Nach den >100 Freitagskilometern waren zwei Ruhetage dringend erforderlich . Werde Dienstag abend oder spätnachmittag ein Ründchen drehen. Für Vorschläge bin ich offen(Zeit und Strecke).
> ...



Tja,

ich habs gestern abend noch geschafft vom St.Jürgen Krankenhaus mit dem RR nach Haus zu fahren. War aber nach dem Freitag ganz schön anstrengend!

Vom Zeitfaktor (muss ja leider arbeiten) würde ich gerne Mittwoch nachmittag wieder eine Runde drehen, ich denke das ich dann auch ein neues X.0 Schaltwerk am Rad habe.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ralfathome (22. Mai 2006)

Standbye schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leutz,
> 
> ich lese hier immer von so langen Strecken, manchmal über 120km. Die werden doch bestimmt nicht alle über Stock und Stein absolviert. Ich hab ein Trekkingrad und fahr auch gern lange Strecken. Mir ist aber gerade bewusst geworden, dass ich hier ja im MTB-Forum bin.
> 
> ...



Moin,
Es werden überwiegend Touren von 40 bis 80 Km gefahren, und auch viel über Stock und Stein.
Mit einem Trekkingrad mit Schutzblechen würden einige Teile des AB-trail, das Oellager oder der Warwer Sand bestimmt nicht so recht Spaß bereiten, da würden sich schon etliche Zweige verklemmen. Der Weyerberg in Worpswede ist schön aufgeräumt, da würde ich mal mitfahren. Und grobe Stollen für viel Grip sind nicht unbedingt nötig, wenn es halbwegs trocken ist.

Gruß ralf

PS: den 24h-Testfahrern wünsche ich viel Spaß, nehmt lieber Unterwasserbeleuchtung!


----------



## maxihb (22. Mai 2006)

@ Ralf

ich war grade bei Petrus und habe für heute Abend vorgesprochen...   
das Wetter wird schon mitspielen, sonst gehen wir eben tauchen...

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## DAMDAM (22. Mai 2006)

Ich sehe an dem Wetter auch nichts verwerfliches ! Außerdem wer sagt denn, das es in Limburg, Altenau oder Duisburg trocken sein wird  ! Da ist Training im Schlamm gar nicht so schlecht !

@Altenaufahrer 

Ich bin jetzt auch gemeldet, aber keine Angst nur über 35 Km  !

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (22. Mai 2006)

Andere zahlen viel Geld für eine Schlammpackung!!!

@ Damdam

Leckeres Abendessen nicht vergessen...    
Powerbar am Abend...


----------



## juk (22. Mai 2006)

Schade, schade, schade. Ich kann leider doch nicht mit nach Altenau.  Hätte gerne gewusst wo ich leistungsmässig so stehe, aber der nächste Marathon kommt bestimmt. 

Aber ihr müsst kein Mitleid haben. Ich fliege ne Woche in die Sonne.  Allerdings ohne Bike.

Bis demnäxt,
Jürgen


----------



## ohneworte (22. Mai 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, schade, schade. Ich kann leider doch nicht mit nach Altenau.  Hätte gerne gewusst wo ich leistungsmässig so stehe, aber der nächste Marathon kommt bestimmt.
> 
> Aber ihr müsst kein Mitleid haben. Ich fliege ne Woche in die Sonne.  Allerdings ohne Bike.
> 
> ...




Viel Spass in der Sonne! 

Puh ist ein X.0 Schaltwerk teuer, das kost sogar OEM noch ne Schweinekohle!


----------



## DAMDAM (23. Mai 2006)

Nabend 

Happy Birthday Maxi ! Hoffe du bist gut nach Hause gekommen gestern Abend und hast schön Party gemacht gestern Abend !

@ All 

Wie sieht es am Freitag mit einer kleinen lockeren Runde aus ?

Gruß Christian


----------



## baluweb (23. Mai 2006)

Hi,
nicht das ich es in letzter Zeit besonders oft geschafft habe mich der Rund eanzuschließen (ja Maxi, ich spioniere gerne mal den Zoll aus...), jetzt habe ich es auch noch geschafft meine Hinterbauschwinge durchzubrechen! Ich bin mal gespannt was Trek dazu sagt...und wie es der Zufall will, sind 5 Jahre ab Kaufdatum gerade am 4. Mai abgelaufen. Ist irgendwie immer so. Also, allen anderen viel Spaß in Altenau und (wie ich aus dem Post von DAMDAM entnehme): *Happy Birthday Maxi!!!*


----------



## ralfathome (23. Mai 2006)

*Herzlichsten Glückwunsch Maxi*

Damdam wird schon nix falsches "erzählen"  

Eine Tour am Freitag wäre gut, soll der trockenste   Tag der Woche werden.


Marc?!?  , das schöne Trek!!

Bis bälde
ralf


----------



## ohneworte (24. Mai 2006)

Moin,

@ maxi von mir auch den Allerherzlichsten nachträglich! 

@ all   Freitag hab ich frei, von daher ist alles möglich! 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Martin1006 (24. Mai 2006)

Hello again,

Dann schließe ich mich den Geburtstagswünschen unbekannterweise mal an .
Happy birthday nachträglich Maxi 

Werde nun für Freitag einen denkwürdigen Vorschlag machen:  10 Uhr   Weil ich um 14:30 den Zug nach Bremerhaven erreichen muss. 

Werde mich die nächsten Wochen rar machen, da ich mich in den letzten "SIEBEN WOCHEN" meiner Vorlesungszeit befinde    yippie und daher nicht sehr viel Zeit habe.

Also viel Spaß weiterhin beim Biken und bis demnächst.

Gruß Martin


----------



## juk (24. Mai 2006)

@Maxi
 nachträglich!

@Martin
Jetzt wo die gerade deine Form etwas aufgebaut hast, darfst Du das nicht so leichtfertig aufs Spiel setzen! 

Gruß,
Jürgen (auf den Flieger nach Rhodos wartend  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (24. Mai 2006)

Martin1006 schrieb:
			
		

> Hello again,
> 
> Dann schließe ich mich den Geburtstagswünschen unbekannterweise mal an .
> Happy birthday nachträglich Maxi
> ...




Moin,

Freitag 10.00 Uhr wäre für mich voll O.K.!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Martin1006 (24. Mai 2006)

Wunderbar ,

@ Jens  also dann 10Uhr am Freitag Parkplatz Weserwehr. Hast du dir jetzt ein Qualitätsschaltwerk gekauft oder etwa wieder ein X0  . 

Aufruf an alle zum Mitfahren 

Gruß und bis dann 

Martin


----------



## ohneworte (25. Mai 2006)

Martin1006 schrieb:
			
		

> Wunderbar ,
> 
> @ Jens  also dann 10Uhr am Freitag Parkplatz Weserwehr. Hast du dir jetzt ein Qualitätsschaltwerk gekauft oder etwa wieder ein X0  .
> 
> ...




Bisher nur gegen Lieferschein bei uns im Werk mitgenommen, also noch nicht bezahlt und somit noch nicht gekauft! Problem: Rechnung folgt bestimmt! 

Aber montiert ist es bereits und somit kanns wieder losgehen! 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ralfathome (25. Mai 2006)

moin,
vormittags hab ich noch andere Verpflichtungen, ich hoffe nicht das ich damit die Abschiedstour von Martin1006 verpasse?

Am Nachmittag würde ich bei gutem Wetter gerne rollen, möglichst zum Weyerberg oder zum Krusenberg, locker und langsam, so ab 13:00 oder 14:00 Uhr. Mitfahrer/innen herzlich willkommen  

Gruß ralf


----------



## maxihb (25. Mai 2006)

Moin Moin zusammen

vielen Dank für eure Glückwünsche... bin grad mit den Aufräumarbeiten der letzten beiden Tage fertig und werd mich jetzt mit dem Bike an den Schnapsleichen vorbeischlängeln

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## ohneworte (25. Mai 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> vormittags hab ich noch andere Verpflichtungen, ich hoffe nicht das ich damit die Abschiedstour von Martin1006 verpasse?
> 
> Am Nachmittag würde ich bei gutem Wetter gerne rollen, möglichst zum Weyerberg oder zum Krusenberg, locker und langsam, so ab 13:00 oder 14:00 Uhr. Mitfahrer/innen herzlich willkommen
> ...




Halt erst mit Martin ab 10.00 Uhr und dann warmgefahren ab 13.00 mit dir auf Tour ab wieder Weserwehr?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (25. Mai 2006)

ohneworte schrieb:
			
		

> Halt erst mit Martin ab 10.00 Uhr und dann warmgefahren ab 13.00 mit dir auf Tour ab wieder Weserwehr?
> 
> Gruss
> Jens



   festgetackert am grellbunten Blackboard 13:00, Ww

Gruß ralferstaunt


----------



## Martin1006 (25. Mai 2006)

@Ralf, Jens  sehr schön, dann fahr ich um 13 Uhr natürlich auch noch mit  Wird dann wieder dreistellig morgen, hervorragend 

Gruß bis morgen

Martin


----------



## ralfathome (25. Mai 2006)

Martin1006 schrieb:
			
		

> ....  Weil ich um 14:30 den Zug nach Bremerhaven erreichen muss. .....
> Gruß Martin



Das nenn ich konsequent (schreibt man das so)

Bis moggän


----------



## Martin1006 (25. Mai 2006)

Das nennt man FLEXIBILITÄT 

P.S. Wie zitiert man eigenlich ausschnittsweise??

Buenas noches


----------



## riser (25. Mai 2006)

Moin!

Einfach im Antwortfeld zurecht stutzen.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## maxihb (25. Mai 2006)

Wer mag am Samstag mir mir Grundlage fahren??? Oder sind alle in Altenau???

15:00 Uhr HaW AB-Trail oder Grundlage Deich???

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## wanted man (25. Mai 2006)

manno, ich will auch mal wieder im gelände rad fahren. ich lebe noch, aber diese woche wirds schon wieder nix!


----------



## ralfathome (25. Mai 2006)

Martin1006 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Wie zitiert man eigenlich ausschnittsweise??
> Buenas noches



so wie man immer Text entfernt, mit der BACKSPACE! Alternativ auch vorher die vernachlässigbaren Stellen markieren und dann weg damit. Die beiden eckigen Klammern (2mal) müssen bleiben. Man kann auch unfug zitieren:



			
				Martin1006 schrieb:
			
		

> hasta la vista


versuch macht kluch


----------



## ralfathome (25. Mai 2006)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> ....Oder sind alle in Altenau???........Maxi



Gut, das Du mich daran erinnerst!!!


----------



## maxihb (26. Mai 2006)

Ja Ralf, so kann ich sein...    

hast du auch fleißig trainiert??? oder Trainingsfaul wie immer    

Ich fahr dann jetzt gleich zur Nachtschicht (das hab ich grade so nebenbei erfahren  ) und ziehe mein morgiges Training um 15:00 Uhr HaW hiermit zurück... werde meine Trainingszeit von heute und morgen in eine Grundlageneinheit im dreistelligen Km-Bereich ändern... Wer soll denn bei dem blöden Schichtdienst effektiv trainieren???

Greetz

Maxi (noch 15 Tage bis Limburg)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (26. Mai 2006)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Ralf, so kann ich sein...
> hast du auch fleißig trainiert??? oder Trainingsfaul wie immer    GreetzMaxi (noch 15 Tage bis Limburg)


Tja, so kenne ich Dich. Natürlich bin ich trainingsfaul wie immer, total unfit und überhaupt und so, weißte ja selbst. Jens und Martin haben sich ja heute zum Treff am trockensten Tag der Woche schon locker auf Betriebstemperatur gefahren und sind mir am Weserwehr gleich auf und davon, aber sowas von davon. Mir blieb da nix anderes als Ihren Spuren zu folgen. Bin dann auch am Ww gleich mal am Geländer hängengeblieben, mangelnde Fahrpraxis oder Können oder beides, ich werd mir Morgen für den Marathon noch Stützräder besorgen. Nicht fit, unmotiviert, das Bike Vatertagstourkompatibel gepimped...hoffentlich reißt mich in Altenau die Dröhnung aus dem Raketentreibstoff Apfelschorle und Affenkotlett aus dem Schlamm(assel)

Dir viel Spaß beim Schaffen einer Grundlage

Gruß ralf


----------



## maxihb (27. Mai 2006)

@ Ralf 

Da ich ja noch etwas unfitter bin und mich generell nur von Pommes und Cola erähre werd ich dann mal heute Nachmittag versuchen mich einer Trainingsgruppe der Bokeler Rentnergang anzuschließen um dann bei Tempo 10 im Windschatten krampfhaft  am Hinterrad bleiben... oder es zumindest solange zu versuchen, bis mich der örtliche Rettungsdienst ins Sauerstoffzelt trägt!!!    

zum Grundlage schaffen könnte es zu spät sein    ich hoffe ich hab sie schon und will sie nur etwas verbessern.... 

Greetz

Maxi (der wo sich grad im Innendienst langweilt)

PS: zu den Stützrädern würde ich ein passendes Fähnchen - Farbe Orange - vorschlagen... Ich z.B. habe mir gestern ein schönes Windrädchen für den Lenker gekauft... damit ich erkennen kann ob ich noch im Windschatten rahre oder schon stehe *rofl*


----------



## DAMDAM (28. Mai 2006)

So dann will ich mal den Anfang machen und von heute (Bike Marathon Altenau) berichten:

Das gute zuerst, die Zeit mit 1:33:57 war ganz akzeptabel sowie die Platzierung 14 von 113 (Männern über 35 Km) sowie 11 von 79 in meiner AK !!! 

Das Wetter war eigentlich so wie ich es mir erhofft hatte:

Es hatte die ganze Woche geregnet und war heute dafür trocken (von oben)!

Das schlechte zuletzt:

@Maxihb

Ich weiß jetzt auch wie es sich anfühlt mit 71,9 KMH ( Laut Hac ) in einer Schotterkurve in die Botanik "abzurutschen" ! Das Rad hat aber bis auf ein paar kleine Kratzer nichts abbekommen (ist auch in einer Tanne gelandet   und nicht auf dem Asphalt!) 

Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke von heute :

Kurz nach dem Start:






[/IMG]

Beim Zielspurt:





[/IMG]

Nach dem Zieleinlauf:





[/IMG]


----------



## ohneworte (28. Mai 2006)

Man gut das ich heut saisonabschluss mit leichtem Fussballtreffer(4:2) hatte!

Gruss 
Jens


----------



## ralfathome (28. Mai 2006)

moin,
die Strecke in Altenau war m.M. nach heute "etwas" anspruchsvoller als bei der Streckenbesichtigung, nicht nur wegen dem Wurzeltrail ins Event-Gelände.

Mitte der zweiten Runde schmerzten die Arme wieder, obwohl ich auf den Wiegetritt fast ganz verzichtet habe.

Christian und Dirk schnell auf der 35er, Claudia unbeiirt 70  

Zeitweise hat man sogar noch nett geplaudert auf der Runde.

Fazit meines ersten Marathon: Gerne wieder

Gruß ralf


----------



## maxihb (29. Mai 2006)

Glückwunsch an die Altenaufahrer... 

aber wo bleiben die Platzierungen???

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## ralfathome (29. Mai 2006)

moin,
Christian und Dirk

Claudia und Ralf

Gruß ralf


----------



## riser (30. Mai 2006)

Moin Jungs!

Wir sind auch wieder gut gelandet.

Ein guter 4. Platz für Claudia und ein 25. Platz für mich waren ganz zufriedenstellend.

Fotos habe ich auch in die Galerie gestellt (unter 7. Harzer...).

Also, bis zur nächsten Tour.

Gruß

Dirk  


PS: Jemand Lust zum Stevens-Cup in Buchholz i.d.Nordheide?


----------



## ralfathome (30. Mai 2006)

moin,
@Dirk: Du bist mir bei der Zielankunft gar nicht aufgefallen, sorry und Danke für die Fotos!

Wer noch mehr Eindrücke möchte kann unter http://www.fotosvomevent.de/index.php?module=overview&hideEvents=0&event=mea06 Fotos sehen, auch gezielt nach Startnummern suchen: Claudia 167, Christian 876, Dirk 961 und meinereiner 158.

Samstag muß ich auf Radtour mit den Kollegen, geschätzte 40 Km in 12-15 Stunden  , da ist Sonntag wohl nix mit mtb.

Gruß ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (30. Mai 2006)

@Maxihb 

Wie sieht es denn diese Woche mit "Nachtfahren" aus ? Was hältst du von Mittwoch um 21:30 Uhr in Worpswede ? 

@Dirk

Ich werde das wahrscheinlich sehr spontan entscheiden, aber die Chancen stehen nicht schlecht, da ich am Wochenende eh mal testen wollte in wie weit meine Schulter hält im Hinblick auf Limburg ! (Ist auch nur ne Stunde Anreise und keine Nachmeldegebühr !) Schreib mal rein, ob ihr beide fahrt !

Gruß Christian


----------



## riser (30. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

@ Damdam

Wir werden das auch recht spontan auf Grundlage des Wetters entscheiden. Sollte das Wetter sich von seiner guten Seite zeigen, stehen die Chancen ganz gut, dass wir fahren.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## maxihb (31. Mai 2006)

@ Damdam

Du, morgen sitze ich bis 22:00 Uhr auf der Arbeit... Wie wäre es mit Donnerstag 21:30???
Ich wollte es Sa Nachmittag noch mal so richtig knallen lassen (Vorbelastung)... wie wärs mit ner erneuiten Weyerbergtour... im Hellen???

@ Riser 

was gabs bei dir vorhin noch nettes Neues zu erwerben???

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## maxihb (31. Mai 2006)

@ Damdam

ob das mit morgen Abend etwas wird kann ich dir leider erst sagen, wenn ich gleich das Radl in die Werft geracht habe... Hinterradbremse fast null Bremswirkung... ich krieg mal wieder das :kotz: 

Oder ich bau mir n Anker an den Rahmen...


----------



## DAMDAM (31. Mai 2006)

@Maxihb 

Wenn du eine Vorbelastung fahren willst würde sich doch das XC Rennen in Buchholz anbieten   am Sonntag ! Am Donnerstag kann ich leider nicht, da ich Freitag früh zur Uni muß .

Gruß Christian


----------



## Priester100 (1. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin noch da kann aber leider nicht mitfahren weil mein Rahmen ( Scott Strike) noch nicht fertig aufgebaut ist aber ich hoffe das es bald soweit sein wird und ich wieder dabei sein kann.

Bis bald Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (1. Juni 2006)

Moin,

fährt irgendjemand von euch nach Willingen? Wen ja kann er mich ja mal auf unserem Stand besuchen kommen. Muss das komplette WE dort arbeiten (und leider nicht fahren!).

Gruss
Jens


----------



## maxihb (1. Juni 2006)

Mit Buchholz überlege ich mir grade... evtl wenn mein Termin am Samstag ausfällt und das Wetter mindestens sehr gut ist  

@ Damdam

fährt deine Freundin aktiv mit???

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## ralfathome (1. Juni 2006)

moin,
es gibt noch keine konkreten Pläne, aber wenn jemand am Sonntag oder Montag im Solling biken möchte, ich hätte einen Platz im Auto frei.

Gruß ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (1. Juni 2006)

@Maxihb 

Das werden wir vieleicht mal vom Wetter abhängig machen und wahrscheinlich leider auch von der Tatsache, wie es in der Uni aussieht (in der nächsten Woche stehen bei meiner besseren Hälfte noch Klausuren auf dem Plan ! Also denke ich, obwohl das angedacht war, dass sie nicht fahren wird ) Ich hoffe mal das mein neuer Helm bis Samstag da ist, sonst werde ich auch nicht fahren können, da mein alter in Altenau leider einen Knacks bekommen hat   ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (1. Juni 2006)

Was bei einem Tempo von über 70 km/h auch kein Wunder ist!!! Wie gehts Knie und Schulter???

Meine Teilnahme in Buchholz hat sich zu 90% erledigt... Termine, Termine, Termine  

Greetz

Maxi (noch 8 Tage bis Limburg)


----------



## riser (1. Juni 2006)

Moin!

Buchholz hat sich bei uns auch erledigt. Ich war heute beim Arzt und der hat festgestellt, dass ich mir kalte Bronchen und nen dicken Hals aus Altenau mitgebracht habe. Das heißt Lunge schonen und da man das in der Regel bei einem Rennen gerade nicht macht, fällt der Sonntagstrip ins Wasser. Schließlich will ich ja auch für Biesenrode fit sein.

@ Damdam

Das kommt davon, wenn man mit dem Kopf bremsen will.  

Und wenn der liebe Gott das gewollt hätte, dann hätte er uns anstatt Haaren ne Gummimatte verpasst.  


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## ohneworte (2. Juni 2006)

Moin,

ich wünsch euch allen ein schönes WE und viel Spass beim Biken. Ich fahr jetzt mal eben los nach Willingen.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## maxihb (3. Juni 2006)

@ Damdam

Bremse ist fertig... nachdem ich den ganzen Vormittag stress gemacht habe ist mein Bike jetzt wieder Einsatzklar!!!

Greetz

Maxi (der wo jetzt wieder bremsen kann)


----------



## DAMDAM (3. Juni 2006)

Hey Maxi wie sieht es morgen Abend oder am Nachmittag mit einer kleinen Tour aus ? Weyerberg bei Nacht ? Es ist natürlich auch jeder andere angesprochen .

Gruß Christian ( Der nicht in Buchholz fahren wird !)


----------



## ralfathome (4. Juni 2006)

moin,
so kurzfristig noch Mitfahrer/innen zu finden wäre ein glücklicher Zufall gewesen. Und nu bin ich weg.

Gruß und schöne Pfingsten
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (4. Juni 2006)

@ Damdam

ich glaube dazu bin ich heute nicht in der Lage... ich hab gestern meine 70 km Vorbelastung gefahren (davon 20 in Garlstedt gerockt) und werde heute nur hier meine Hausrunde mal wieder vollgas fahren... Wie wärs mit Dienstag Nightride???

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## riser (4. Juni 2006)

Moin Jungs!

Wollte nur anmerken, dass ich mich gerade für Biesenrode 54km-Strecke angemeldet habe. Für diejenigen, die auch noch wollen: heute läuft die Voranmeldefrist ab, also wer später bucht muss Nachmeldegebühren von 5,- zahlen. http://www.mtb-biesenrode.de

Ich hoffe, es finden sich noch ein paar Genossen.

In diesem Sinne:

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## DAMDAM (4. Juni 2006)

@Maxihb

Dienstag geht klar ! Um 22:00 Uhr in Worpswede auf dem Parkplatz ?


----------



## maxihb (5. Juni 2006)

Ist im Kalender notiert... morgen ist dann erst mal Ruhetag damit es Dienstag bis Donnerstag rund gehen kann... wollen wir uns dann Mittwoch gegen Mittag noch mal vom HaW zur Örtlichkeit des Nightrides bewegen???

Greetz

Maxi (der wo sich auf den letzen Ruhetag der Woche freut)


----------



## ralfathome (5. Juni 2006)

moin,
wie sieht es denn am Dienstag mit einer Feierabendrunde aus? so kurz nach 18:00 an einem der bekannten Treffs?

Also, 06.06.06 um 06:06 abends, jemand dabei?

Gruß ralf


----------



## baluweb (6. Juni 2006)

Servus,
bin daheim momentan noch außer Gefecht gesetzt, da sich noch kein Ersatz für mein rahmengebrochenes Trek bei mir eingefunden hat. Dafür war ich am WE 3 Tage auf einem Leih-Bike im Harz unterwegs. Hardtail mit knüppel-har(d)tem Sattel! Und das mir als Fully-Weichei. Auf der Hälfte des 2. Tages bekam ich extreme Schmerzen an den Innenseiten beider Knie (wahrscheinlich Bänder), die mir den Rest der Tour ein wenig versauten. Kennt einer von euch das auch? Ist das Arztpflichtig oder brauche ich einfach nur ein paar Tage Pause? Hat jemand einen Tip? Besten Dank und beste Grüße

Marc


----------



## Horst-Sergio (6. Juni 2006)

Nochma Moin zusammen,
mir hat letztes mal keiner mehr zurückgeschrieben und war deshalb am Wochenende im Syker Wald, war aber nich so geil irgendwie, ich glaub ne neue gabel wär gar nicht schlecht, ich überleg in dem zusammenhang gleich nen neuen rahmen anzuschaffen, da ich das fahrrad mit zum auslandsstudium nehmen will, kann mir jemand vielleicht helfen die richtigen teile zu finden, tipps wären super, und noch ne frage nehmt ihr auch vollkommen unerfahrene leute mit nur ma so zum gucken was so  geht?
Wär super, 
Jopie


----------



## ralfathome (7. Juni 2006)

Horst-Sergio schrieb:
			
		

> Nochma Moin zusammen,
> mir hat letztes mal keiner mehr zurückgeschrieben ........... und noch ne frage nehmt ihr auch vollkommen unerfahrene leute mit nur ma so zum gucken was so  geht?
> Wär super,
> Jopie



moin,
komm einfach zum Treff wenn eine Tour angekündigt wird, Mitfahrer sind immer willkommen und technische Tipps gibt es dann auch.

Gruß ralf


----------



## maxihb (7. Juni 2006)

Sooo... gestern nach dem Training wurde ich von der örtlichen Polizeibehörde in OHZ für einen Fahrraddieb gehalten...     ok, es ist schon komisch, wenn man um 0:30 Uhr mit nem Fahrrad auf der Rückbank durch die Gegend fährt...     grade wenn man so ein verdächtiges Auto fährt wie ich muß man sich nicht wundern...

was hab ich mich weggeschmissen vor lachen!!! Nach kurzer Erklärung wo ich wann warum gewesen bin, meine Lampenvorrichtung auf dem durchgeschwitzten Helm vorgezeigt habe und meine Bikeschuhe in die Pedale eingeklickt habe durfte ich weiterfahren...

komisch fand ich auch, dass ich auf meine Aussage, ich wäre grade am Weyerberg trainieren gewesen nach konsumiertem Alkohol gefragt wurde...

wenn mein Bike mal geklaut werden sollte wünsche ich mir solche Polizisten...
vom Gedankenansatz gar nicht so schlecht!!!

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (7. Juni 2006)

@maxihb: Haste wenigstens einen Strafzettel wg nicht STVO-gemäßer Beleuchtung bekommen? 

dino 




Noch 9 Tage bis zur Vätternseerundan


----------



## juk (7. Juni 2006)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> komisch fand ich auch, dass ich auf meine Aussage, ich wäre grade am Weyerberg trainieren gewesen nach konsumiertem Alkohol gefragt wurde...



Die kennen sich aus. Nach hartem Training/Wettkampf schmeckt das Bier besonders gut!


----------



## maxihb (7. Juni 2006)

@ dino

nene... da hätten sie schon am Weyerberg kontrollieren müssen...   
Was für nen Wettkampf fährst du in 9 Tagen??? Sagt mir so nix

@ juk

Bier nach dem Training??? Bähpfui!!! da gibts nur Proteindrinks und Mineralwasser ohne Dampf...  dazu nen leckeren Salat oder Nudeln  

@ Damdam 

ich stelle nachher meine komplette Packliste für Freitag hier rein... damit ich auch nix vergesse!!! Rolle liegt schon bei den mitzunehmenden Sachen... 

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## dinosaur (7. Juni 2006)

@maxihb: Vätternrundan:  http://www.cyklavaettern.com/sub.aspx?id=16


----------



## maxihb (7. Juni 2006)

@ Damdam

Sooo... hier meine Packliste für Limburg

Umfeld

Zelt
Schlafsack
Kissen
Klapp- und Liegestuhl
Taschenlampe
Luftmatratze
Kulturbeutel
Toilettenpapier / Tempos
Sportklamotten (inkl. Turnschuhe) für zwischendurch
Regenjacke
Basecap
Teller / Besteck / Trinkbecher
Trainingsbuch 
Kühltasche
Putzeimer/ Spüli
Lappen / Handtuch
Decke fürs Bike
Stahlbürste
Duschzeug / Handtücher
Trinkflaschen

Biker

Hosen (kurz ; ¾)
Trikots 
Trainingsjacke
Pulli
Handschuhe (kurz / lang)
Armlinge/ Beinlinge
Socken (4 Paar)
Funktions T-Shirts (3)
Tacho / Pulsgurt
Regenjacke
Rucksack

Bike / Ersatzteile

Bike 
Ersatzschläuche (3)
Luftpumpe / Reifenheber
Schlammreifen
Lichtanlage inkl. Ladegerät
Ersatzkettenglied
Flickset
Multitool 

sonstiges

Rolle
Nudeln (3 -4 Packungen)
Pesto
Brot usw.
2l Wassersechser
Bananen


hab ich jetzt etwas wichtiges vergessen???

Das Eröffnungsspiel beginnt um 18:00 Uhr... also um 20:00 Uhr hab ich dann bestimmt keinen Bock mehr los zu fahren... werde dann also versuchen um 17:00 Uhr in limburg zu sein und dann erst mal ne Fußballkneipe zu finden... wird doch bestimmt möglich sein... hoffe ich zumindest... 

Das Auto wird wahrscheinlich überladen sein und ich werde sicher nicht mal die Hälfte davon brauchen...

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## ralfathome (8. Juni 2006)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich jetzt etwas wichtiges vergessen???
> 
> Greetz
> 
> Maxi



moin,
den Limburgern beide Daumen drück  
@ Maxi: wenn die Lichtanlage schon am *Helm *montiert ist,o.k.

Und am anderen Ende: die *Schuhe*.

Zusätzlich zum Multitool etwas "robustes" Werkzeug, z.B. einen Schraubendreher zum Freikratzen der Kasette??

@ Ohneworte: *Happy Birthday*


Gruß ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (8. Juni 2006)

@ ohneworte

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag 

@ ralf

Helm und Schuhe hatte ich vergessen aufzuschreiben... ohne fährts sich schlecht

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## DAMDAM (8. Juni 2006)

@ ohneworte 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch !!! 

@Maxi 

Meine Liste kommt heute Abend ! Ich muss das erst noch abklären wann, wir hier losfahren, da ich bis 13:00 Uhr Uni habe werde ich das nicht bis 17:00 Uhr nach Limburg schaffen ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## juk (8. Juni 2006)

Den Glückwünschen an Herrn ohneworte schließe ich mich selbstredend an.

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## maxihb (8. Juni 2006)

@ Damdam

ich hab grade im meinem Radschrank noch meine alte Brille (ungetönt) gefunden... soll ich dir die mitbringen, nicht dass du nachts nur mit Mücken in den Augen fährst???

Greetz

Maxi (der wo schon in Reiselaune ist... das ganze Wohnzimmer steht voll mit Sachen die ins Auto müssen)


----------



## DAMDAM (8. Juni 2006)

@ Maxi 

Das mit der Brille wäre super ! Zum Thema Abfahrt : Ich habe um 13:00 Uhr Schluß in der Uni und werde danach das Auto einpacken ! Ich hoffe mal, dass ich so gegen 15:00 - 15:30 Uhr los komme ( Besser wäre natürlich früher!) .

Wenn ich kurz vor Limburg bin kann ich dich ja anrufen, oder du klingelst kurz durch,wenn du auf dem Zeltplatz bist und dir ein Restaurant suchen willst ! Ich habe mit den Veranstaltern gesprochen, die haben gesagt das morgen auf jedenfall jemand sein wird und dort alles vorbereiten wird, wenn die die Duschen und Klo´s nicht auflassen wollen frag doch bitte ob sie uns nicht einen Schlüssel da lassen wollen . 

Gruß Christian ( Der gerade die Sonnencreme einpackt  !)


----------



## maxihb (9. Juni 2006)

@ Damdam

ich melde mich dann sonst eben per SMS bei dir wenn ich dort aufgeschlagen habe... werde dann mit den Jungs vor Ort mal über den Schlüssel verhandeln...  

ich hab grade geschaut, und ich hab keine Sonnencreme mehr  werde dann morgen noch hoffentlich dran denken neue zu kaufen... 

ich werd dann jetzt mal lieber ins Bettchen gehen und meine Sachen morgen ins Auto wuppen... 

Greetz

Maxi (der grade vom Nachbarn das Navi abgeholt hat...)


----------



## ohneworte (9. Juni 2006)

Moin,

vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche! 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ralfathome (9. Juni 2006)

moin,
den 24h-Bikern wünsche ich viel Spaß in Limburg  

Und die Daheimgebleibenden? Also ich würde wohl am Samstag gegen 12:30 vom Weserwehr Richtung Krusenberg und Wolfsschlucht starten, mag jemand mit? Oder schlägt jemand etwas anderes vor?

Gruß ralf


----------



## maxihb (9. Juni 2006)

@ ralf

vielen Dank, ich hoffe den werden wir haben...


Greetz

Maxi


----------



## wanted man (9. Juni 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich würde wohl am Samstag gegen 12:30 vom Weserwehr Richtung Krusenberg und Wolfsschlucht starten, mag jemand mit? Oder schlägt jemand etwas anderes vor?


ich hatte das gleiche vor, allerdings vormittags! 
gruss, six-weeks-no-biking-till


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (9. Juni 2006)

wanted man schrieb:
			
		

> ich hatte das gleiche vor, allerdings vormittags!
> gruss, six-weeks-no-biking-till



Moin Till,
na ja dann, dann plane ich um.  Poste eine Vormittags-Zeit und ich bin dabei.

Gruß selten-at-home-ralf


----------



## ohneworte (9. Juni 2006)

Moin,

ich bin diese Woche für das MTB-Fahren ausser Gefecht, linke Kurbel ausgeschlagen (Materialfehler). Fahre daher ein wenig RR zur Zeit.

Gruss
der momentan-mal-zuhause-ohneworte


----------



## wanted man (9. Juni 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Till,
> na ja dann, dann plane ich um.  Poste eine Vormittags-Zeit und ich bin dabei.



oh neeee! kommando zurück!!!  
hab vergessen, das meine gattin arbeiten muss und ich die kinder hab. 
ich hoffe ich kann wenigstens sonntag irgendwo dazustossen - will mich jetzt aber nicht wieder so weit aus dem fenster lehnen.
sorry, zwangsweise-at-home-till


----------



## ralfathome (10. Juni 2006)

moin,
 * Martin 1006 alles Gute zum Geburtstag!*  



			
				wanted man schrieb:
			
		

> oh neeee! kommando zurück!!!
> hab vergessen, das meine gattin arbeiten muss und ich die kinder hab.
> ich hoffe ich kann wenigstens sonntag irgendwo dazustossen - will mich jetzt aber nicht wieder so weit aus dem fenster lehnen.
> sorry, zwangsweise-at-home-till



na ja dann, dann rolle ich halt wie es paßt  

Gruß ralf


----------



## juk (10. Juni 2006)

an den Kölsche Jung!

Gruß,
Jürgen (der sich am Montag wieder um sein Mountie kümmern wird)


----------



## ohneworte (10. Juni 2006)

Moin,

ich schliesse mich an die Glückwünsche an! 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## riser (10. Juni 2006)

Moin!

Ich könnte mich morgen auch für eine lockere Runde im Wald bei Barrien/ Syke erwärmen.
Uhrzeitmäßig würde mir der frühe Nachmittag entgegenkommen. Könnte mich aber auch mit dem Vormittag, so etwa 10:00h/ 10:30h, anfreuden.

Wenn noch jemand Lust zu so einer Runde verspürt, traut euch und meldet euch!

Gruß

Dirk


PS: Viel Spaß für die Limburger (auch wenn sie es vermutlich nicht mehr lesen werden) und passt in schnellen Kurven auf, die können verdammt eng werden.

Herzliche Glückwünsche an die Geburtstagskinder der letzten Tage!


----------



## ralfathome (10. Juni 2006)

moin,
@Dirk: melde mich zum mitfahren  .
Zeit und Treff überlasse ich gern Dir und anderen (Hauptsache zwischen den Schauern   )

Gruß ralf


----------



## riser (10. Juni 2006)

Moin Ralf!

Wenn sich sonst keiner engagiert würde ich vorschlagen, dass wir uns gegen 14:00h am Sparmarkt Sudweyhe treffen. 

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (11. Juni 2006)

moin,
perfekt. Wenn noch jemand aus Bremen mitfährt: 13:30 Weserwehr.
Gruß ralf


----------



## wanted man (11. Juni 2006)

14:00 kann ich nicht mehr!
ich fahr jetzt schonmal! bis zum nächsten mal dann!
till


----------



## riser (11. Juni 2006)

wanted man schrieb:
			
		

> 14:00 kann ich nicht mehr!
> ich fahr jetzt schonmal! bis zum nächsten mal dann!
> till



Moin Till!

hätteste dich schon mal früher gemeldet...


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Fissla (11. Juni 2006)

Moin Bremer:

vielleicht hat jemand Interesse an meinem zu verkaufendem Bike:

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=17435

Lieben Gruss
Niko


----------



## wanted man (11. Juni 2006)

riser schrieb:
			
		

> hätteste dich schon mal früher gemeldet...


... ich wollt mich nicht schon wieder zu weit aus dem fenster lehnen! hatte aber eine schöne solotour hb -> warwer sand -> pestinghausen -> steimke -> okel -> sudweyhe -> hb


----------



## maxihb (11. Juni 2006)

Soooo... wieder im Lande, vollig fertig aber doch glücklich!!!!

Also Damdam ist mit seinem Team 1 auf den 8ten Platz gefahren

und wir (Team 2) haben erfolgreich in den letzten Stunden unsern 9ten Platz verteidigt...

So viele Defekte hat es wahrscheinlich noch bei keinem Rennen gegeben... Damdam hatte 2 Platte (oder waren es 3???) und meinereiner ist mit einem Platten und ner 1,9km Laufeinheit dabei gewesen... danach waren Ersatzschlauch, Reifenheber und Luftpumpe bei jedem Einsatz dabei...

Greetz

Maxi (der wo jetzt ins Bett geht und erst Mittwoch wieder aufsteht... ach ja, bis Sonntag wird das Bike nicht bewegt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (11. Juni 2006)

wanted man schrieb:
			
		

> oh neeee! kommando zurück!!!
> ich hoffe ich kann wenigstens sonntag irgendwo dazustossen - will mich jetzt aber nicht wieder so weit aus dem fenster lehnen.
> sorry, zwangsweise-at-home-till



....und dann sind wir am Sonntag-Vormittag 'ne kleine Tour gefahren, jeder für sich allein     

Gruß ralf


----------



## riser (12. Juni 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> ....und dann sind wir am Sonntag-Vormittag 'ne kleine Tour gefahren, jeder für sich allein
> 
> Gruß ralf




Für ein zufälliges Rendevouz habt ihr euch aber auch zu weit voneinander entfernt.  


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## DAMDAM (13. Juni 2006)

So ich bin auch mal wieder im Lande und unter den Lebenden !

@ All wie sieht denn am Wochenende mit einer kleinen Tour in und um Bremen aus ? Wenn jemand fährt bitte einfach posten !

@ Maxihb 

Es waren drei Platten und zwei Zerschnittene Mäntel ( 1x RR und 1x Michelin Dry) ! Und auch ich werde im nächsten Jahr wieder dabei sein ! ( Wer da nicht mitfährt ist selber Schuld! ) 


@ All again 

Kommen wir nun zu einem kleinem Bericht über Limburg und zu meinem ersten 24 h Rennen :

Es war schon fast dunkel als Mareike und ich am Freitagabend nach ca. 7 Stunden Autofahrt endlich bei Maxi in Limburg oder genauer gesagt in Balduinstein um ca. 22:30 Uhr ankamen ! Nach dem Zeltaufbauen, saßen wir noch ein bißchen zusammen und sprachen über die Dinge, die uns in den nächsten Tagen erwarten würden ! Am Samstag kamen dann auch die anderen IBCler in Limburg an und es wurde die Taktik etc. für die nächsten 24 h besprochen ! um 14:00 Uhr ging es dann mit einem Start ala Les Mean (schreib man das so ?) bei ca. 30 Grad ( ohne Wind gefühlt 50 Grad) los. Die Strecke war für Bremerverhältnisse mit dem Weyerberg zu vergleichen , hat aber mehr Spaß gemacht ! 

Zum Rennen :

Kurz gesagt : " Ich war Platt !" 

Nach meinem ersten Turn 3 Runden a 4,0 Km und 82 HM in der Hitze des Nachmittages, hatte ich schon das ungute Gefühl das es sehr hart werden würde und da ich vergessen hatte unterwegs zu trinken habe ich auf der letzten Runde dann auch nochmal 30 sec im Vergleich zu den anderen Runden verloren ! 

Der zweite Turn sollte auch 3 Runden dauern, aber nach einer sehr schnellen Runde ( 10min. 42 sec.) und dem Gefühl, dass es wohl doch besser werden wird, dauerte die zweite Runde nur 1 min. nach dem ein lautes Pfeifen mich in die Realität wieder zurück brachte und ich mit dem Rad auf der Schulter die ca 400m zurück zur Wechselzone gesprintet bin. Ich dachte mir : " Okay passiert ja hier am laufenden Band, also das nächste mal greifst du wieder an !" Nach der Reparatur dann die Ernüchterung: Der Reifen (Michelin XCR Dry) war an der Seite ca. 2 cm aufgeschnitten ! Also wechsel auf RR und dicke Schläuche rein um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen ! 

Der 3te Turn war auch mein erster Nachtturn und ich bin erstmal etwas vorsichtiger gefahren um nicht schon wieder einen Platten zu haben, war aber mit den Zeiten ( mittelere bis hohe 12er ) nicht zufrieden und habe mich ehrlich gesagt b********ßen gefühlt ! Also erstmal etwas schlafen und was warmes essen, dann sehen wir weiter ! Nach 1er Stunde Schlaf/Dösen ging es 2:10 Uhr oderso wieder auf die Strecke,die in der Nacht zum Glück etwas kühler geworden war (15 Grad) ! Meine Motivation stieg als ich gesehen habe, dass wir (IBC 1) inzwischen auf Platz 5 vorgefahren waren und ich in meiner ersten Runde auch die vor uns liegenden Frankfurter einholen und beim Übergang auch überholt hatte ! Doch dann passierte es nach ziemlich genau 2 Kilometern ( also auf der Hälfte der Strecke) zischte es wieder an meinem Hinterad   , also schnell das rad auf den Kopf gestellt und den Schlauch raus, Mantel nach Steinen abgesucht, neuen Schlauch rein, Mantel drauf und pumpen, pumpen, pumpen (ich hasse meine mini Pumpe) (hat ca. 5min gedauert). Dann wieder rauf aufs Rad und los .... es dauerte nur 20 sec. oder 300m dann zischte es wieder !!!! und ich bin den Rest 2 Kilometer in immerhin 9min 22 sec in Raceschuhen mit Carbonsohle gelaufen ! 

Der vierte Turn war im Morgengrauen und lief nicht mehr gut, die Zeiten war in den 12ern , ich habe kaum noch etwas essen können und war auch nur noch in der Lage Wasser zu trinken !

mehr heute Abend ...


----------



## riser (13. Juni 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> um 14:00 Uhr ging es dann mit einem Start ala Les Mean (schreib man das so ?) ...




Hallo Damdam,

Gratulation zu den überstandenen Strapazen.  

Wenn du das berühmte 24h-Stundenrennen für Rennwagen meinst, dann sind das die 24h von Le Mans.

Gruß

Dirk   (der wo am WE in Biesenrode fahren wird)


PS: Gratulation natürlich auch an Maxi


----------



## ralfathome (14. Juni 2006)

moin,
"Radfahren spielt sich zu 90 % im Kopf ab" war mal ein Spruch auf einer Tour.
Christian und Maxi haben wohl *ALLES* gegeben, eine ausgiebige Rekom habt Ihr Euch verdient.  und Respekt

7h auf der Bahn für 450? Km, Horror!

Am WE ist Biesenrode, ich darf aber diese Woche 6 Tage roboten und entscheide am Sonntag in aller Frühe, ob ich hinfahre. Deshalb kommt vorher von mir natürlich nix zu einer Tour in/um Bremen.

Und schon mal zum Hochsolling-Marathon in 2 Wochen: Familie Riser wird wohl nicht dabei sein, und die bekannten Verdächtigen sind ja member of Die-Eih-Ähm-BEE....ich würde schon gern die Team-Option nutzen und hätte sicher auch die Möglichkeit, über die "Gelbe" wmm-Seite unterzukommen. Oder wie nun  

Gruß rAlf der das "aus dem Fenster lehnen" locker gesehen hat, null problemo


----------



## DAMDAM (14. Juni 2006)

@ Ralf 

Ich bin in Hochsolling nicht dabei, da ich am Abend vorher auf einem ABIBALL sein werde und zur Startzeit vielleicht erst nach Hause komme ! Ich wünsche Euch allen in Biesenrode und im Hochsolling viel Spaß ! Und merkt Euch schonmal Limburg 2007 vor, das war schon ein unvergessliches Erlebnis !

Zu den Rekomeinheiten: Die fahre ich jetzt schon seit drei Tagen   mit Mareike über den Deich und die Kraft kommt so langsam wieder !

@ All 

Wenn das Wetter gut werden sollte, schlage ich am Sonntag  eine lockere Tour zum Weyerberg vor ! Startzeit so um 11:00 Uhr beim HaW 


Gruß Christian


----------



## ohneworte (15. Juni 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> "Radfahren spielt sich zu 90 % im Kopf ab" war mal ein Spruch auf einer Tour.
> Christian und Maxi haben wohl *ALLES* gegeben, eine ausgiebige Rekom habt Ihr Euch verdient.  und Respekt
> 
> ...



Wie, beim Stern wird noch gearbeitet? Ich dachte das hätte die IGM inzwischen erfolgreich abgeschafft!


----------



## ralfathome (15. Juni 2006)

ohneworte schrieb:
			
		

> Wie, beim Stern wird noch gearbeitet? Ich dachte das hätte die IGM inzwischen erfolgreich abgeschafft!


Moin Jens,
{erhobener Zeigefinger} Dein Beitrag ist so off topic wie Dein Nick off reality {/erhobener Zeigefinger}  

Nochmal moin,
das oben Geschriebene bitte ignorieren und lieber über eine Feierabendrunde nachdenken: Heute, 18:30 am HaW?

Gruß ralf


----------



## ohneworte (15. Juni 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Jens,
> {erhobener Zeigefinger} Dein Beitrag ist so off topic wie Dein Nick off reality {/erhobener Zeigefinger}
> 
> Nochmal moin,
> ...




Siehste was ich meine: Du kannst um 18.30 Uhr biken und ich erscheine erst um 20.15 Uhr von der Arbeitstour!  

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ralfathome (15. Juni 2006)

Ach Jens, ich kann mich noch dunkel an Deine Schilderung eines Arbeitstages erinnern, mit dem Wagen rumfahren und sinnlos Räder und Pavillons in der Gegend rumkutschen, oder auch nicht. Alles eine Frage der Organisation  

Gruß ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BBK (15. Juni 2006)

ich glaub ich hab sein dienstwagen auch mal vorm schwimmbad in nienburg oder nähe gesehen *gg*


----------



## ralfathome (15. Juni 2006)




----------



## wanted man (16. Juni 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Jens, ich kann mich noch dunkel an Deine Schilderung eines Arbeitstages erinnern, mit dem Wagen rumfahren und sinnlos Räder und Pavillons in der Gegend rumkutschen, oder auch nicht. Alles eine Frage der Organisation



tja, daraus bestehen ALLE meine arbeitstage: mehr oder minder sinnlose dinge durch die gegend kutschen (lassen). der unterschied ist nur, das ich nicht zwischendrin noch über fahrräder reden kann.
so bekommt jeder den arbeitstag den er verdient


----------



## ohneworte (16. Juni 2006)

BBK schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub ich hab sein dienstwagen auch mal vorm schwimmbad in nienburg oder nähe gesehen *gg*




Kanst mal sehen wie geschäftstüchtig ich bin!  Ne, ganz erlich, ich wüsst nicht wann ich mit dem Raleigh-Auto mal in Nienburg am Stadion gewesen wäre (bin nicht der Schwimmbadtyp). Höchstens zum Fussball, aber das ist auch schon Ewigkeiten her und dann Sonntags.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## BBK (16. Juni 2006)

ca nen monat her bin nachher arbeit mti dem mopped unterwegs gewesen und hatte den wagen irgendwo ausserhalb gesehen :=D


----------



## baluweb (18. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
ist noch jemand (sehr) kurzfristig für eine 2-2,5h Tour Truppenübungsplatz Garlstedt zu motivieren??? Ich wollte heute ab 13:15 Uhr vom bekannten Parkplatz an der alten B6 starten. Wie schaut es aus??? MfG Marc

_...mein Icon muss mal aktualisiert werden...das Radl lebt nicht mehr..._


----------



## ralfathome (18. Juni 2006)

baluweb schrieb:
			
		

> _...mein Icon muss mal aktualisiert werden...das Radl lebt nicht mehr..._



moin,
das Neue würde ich gern rollen sehen, aber meine Runde ist schon zu Ende. Hoffentlich bald mal wieder!
Gruß ralf


----------



## baluweb (18. Juni 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> das Neue würde ich gern rollen sehen, aber meine Runde ist schon zu Ende. Hoffentlich bald mal wieder!
> Gruß ralf



Servus Ralf,
ich muss wohl mal wieder etwas früher aufstehen    , dann klappt es auch mit dem Nachbarn...
So Gott dann will und keine weiteren Stolpersteine einbaut bin ich die nächsten 2 Wochen erstmal auf Tour, danach wirst du es aber auf jeden Fall rollen sehen (zumindest wenn du dich umdrehst und mich am Ende des Feldes noch erkennen kannst... ). Ich mach mich denn jetzt mal los. Bis denne Marc


----------



## maxihb (18. Juni 2006)

Moin Moin, 

sooo.... Ostsee war gut   und ich wieder im Lande und Bikewillig!!!

Dienstag früh (9 Uhr) jemand Lust auf ne Tour??? Ich habe zwar Grundlage Straße auf dem Plan stehen würde mich aber zu allem überreden lassen


Greetz

Maxi (der wo in Hochsolling die mittlere Runde fürs DIMB fährt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baluweb (18. Juni 2006)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin,
> 
> sooo.... Ostsee war gut   und ich wieder im Lande und Bikewillig!!!
> 
> ...



Hi Maxi, nach dem letzten Stand verschiebt sich mein Tourstart wohl auf Mittwoch, dann wäre ich für eine Runde am Dienstag zu haben...hast du einen Vorschlag? Truppenübungsplatz könnte in der Woche bleihaltig werden...
MfG Marc


----------



## maxihb (19. Juni 2006)

Stimmt... in Garlstedt könnte geschossen werden  

ne spontane Tour zum Weyerberg könnte auch nicht rechtzeitig zum SD beendet sein... wie wärs mit AB-Trail??? 

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## riser (19. Juni 2006)

Einen wunderschönen guten Tag!

Wir sind auch wieder gelandet. Gesund und munter.

Hier nun ein kleiner Bericht zu Biesenrode:

Man war ich im Arsch. Knackige Anstiege und brachiale Abfahrten, teilweise mit Downhill-Charakter.

Ein buntes Feld von ca. 180 Startern machte sich gegen 09:30h auf den Weg. Nach ca. 3h 32min war ich wieder im Ziel, fix und fertig. Die Anstiege hatten zwar eine angenehme Länge, aber das, was sie nicht so lang waren, waren sie dafür steil. Und beide Runden hatten 4 von der Sorte. Die Abfahrten konnten dann aber für die Aufstiegsstrapazen Wiedergutmachung leisten. Aber nur für Leute die es schnell, steil und ruppig mögen. Teilweise Gefälle bis zu 30%. Und zum Ausruhen waren die nicht geeignet.
Das wurde einigen Leuten auch zum Verhängnis, da sie feststellen mussten, dass man mit vom Bremsen blockierten Rädern nicht lenken kann. Dabei traf hier einfach mal wieder altbekannte Weisheit: Geschwindigkeit bringt ...!!!  Claudia konnte Gott sei Dank auch einige Beweisfotos machen.
Mit meiner Leistung bin ich insgesamt mäßig zufrieden (114ter von 165 ins Ziel Gekommener), da ich schon am Anfang des Rennens gemerkt habe, dass mir ein wenig der Bums in den Beinen fehlte  . (Danke an Ralf, dass ich vorher noch einmal mit dir fahren konnte, sonst wär ich am Berg wahrscheinlich ganz abgekackt).

Alles in Allem war es aber ein sehr schönes Rennen: Die Strecke war top und auch das Drumherum war gut. Im nächsten Jahr werde ich wieder dabei sein.

In diesem Sinne. Beim nächsten Mal wird alles besser.

Gruß

Dirk  


PS: Fotos sind in der Galerie


----------



## ralfathome (19. Juni 2006)

riser schrieb:
			
		

> .............
> Man war ich im ##sch. Knackige Anstiege und brachiale Abfahrten, teilweise mit Downhill-Charakter.
> ....................In diesem Sinne. Beim nächsten Mal wird alles besser......



     

Gruß ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (19. Juni 2006)

@ Maxihb + Baluweb 

Weyerberg am Mittwoch wäre ich auch dabei ! Wann wollt ihr denn dann da hin fahren ? Wir dürfen nur wirklich nicht zu schnell machen, da meine Beine am Mitwoch schon ziemlich im Arsch sein dürften ! 

@Maxihb+ Baluweb
Am Dienstag um 9:00 Uhr Haw ? und über den ABtrail ?

Gruß Christian


----------



## baluweb (19. Juni 2006)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt... in Garlstedt könnte geschossen werden
> 
> ne spontane Tour zum Weyerberg könnte auch nicht rechtzeitig zum SD beendet sein... wie wärs mit AB-Trail???
> 
> ...



Servus Maxi,
ich kriege die Bike-Tour leider zeitlich nicht mehr unter. Habe noch zu viele Dinge zu erledigen. Aber du musst ja anscheinend nicht alleine fahren...Bis dann und viel Spaß!!! Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (19. Juni 2006)

@Biesenrode-Biker
Warum finde ich Ralf (aka Bergziege) und Claudia nicht in der Ergebnisliste?  

Meine Wenigkeit hat sich am WE 210km Weserbergland-Radmarathon mit den dünnen Reifen gegönnt. 1800hm. Als ich wieder zu Hause ging erstmal gar nix mehr! Das war fast (!) so anstrengend wie die Worldgames of MTB letztes Jahr.

Ich freue mich jetzt erstmal auf den Hochsolling-Marathon! Da bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei! Mein Mountie wird bis dahin wohl wieder einsatzbereit sein. 

Bis denn dann,
Jürgen


----------



## ohneworte (19. Juni 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> @Biesenrode-Biker
> Warum finde ich Ralf (aka Bergziege) und Claudia nicht in der Ergebnisliste?
> 
> Meine Wenigkeit hat sich am WE 210km Weserbergland-Radmarathon mit den dünnen Reifen gegönnt. 1800hm. Als ich wieder zu Hause ging erstmal gar nix mehr! Das war fast (!) so anstrengend wie die Worldgames of MTB letztes Jahr.
> ...




Respekt,

ich hab mir dort nur die 115 KM-Runde (effektiv 118) gegönnt. Hat mir aber schon gereicht!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## juk (19. Juni 2006)

ohneworte schrieb:
			
		

> Respekt,
> 
> ich hab mir dort nur die 115 KM-Runde (effektiv 118) gegönnt. Hat mir aber schon gereicht!



Ups. Apropos effektiv. Eigentlich waren's "nur" 208.63km. Dafür aber eine max. Geschwindigkeit von 70.8km/h. (Siehe Signatur ) Nur fliegen ist schöner! Über den Schnitt reden wir jetzt mal nicht.


----------



## ralfathome (19. Juni 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> @Biesenrode-Biker
> Warum finde ich Ralf (aka Bergziege) und Claudia nicht in der Ergebnisliste? ....
> 
> ... Mein Mountie wird bis dahin wohl wieder einsatzbereit sein.
> ...



moin,
Du wirst doch von Claudia nicht erwarten, daß Sie während des Fotografierens noch Rennen fährt, eine Sache geht nur, also wirklich  

gern wäre ich in Biesenrode dabei gewesen!    Ein paar Details paßten aber nicht so recht, ganz besonders das 6-Tage-roboten.  

Was ist das Prob beim Stevens?, bei meinem pogo ist der Antrieb schon bald wieder fällig (Dank dem Schlamm in Altesau). Hilfe hatte ich ja schon angeboten.

Ich werde dieser Tage für Hochsolling melden, wenn kein Einspruch kommt mit Bike-Team-Bremen. Ich freue mich auf alle bekannten Gesichter in Neuhaus.

Bis die Tage im Trail-Dschungel
ralfakadurazell


----------



## maxihb (20. Juni 2006)

Für morgen bin ich raus... 

bin grade mitm Bike von der Arbeit gekommen (S**** Überstunden) und meine Beine wollen bis mindestens 11:30 morgen ruhe haben... dann gehts wieder per RacingRalph zur Arbeit...

Mittwoch ist Ruhetag

Donnerstag geh ich bezahlt laufen und im Unibad paddeln...

und Freitag meinen son paar bekloppte son besch**** Hurricane-Festival feiern zu müssen... da werd ich mich wohl übers WE rumtreiben!!!

also Sonntag würde ich dann gerne endlich mal wieder den AB-Trail riden... wer mag mitmachen so um 10 Uhr am Sonntag???

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## juk (20. Juni 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> Du wirst doch von Claudia nicht erwarten, daß Sie während des Fotografierens noch Rennen fährt, eine Sache geht nur, also wirklich
> 
> gern wäre ich in Biesenrode dabei gewesen!    Ein paar Details paßten aber nicht so recht, ganz besonders das 6-Tage-roboten.



Hm. Ich habe euch doch auf den Biesenrode-Fotos gesehen!?  Da dachte ich, ihr ward dabei. Und Claudia kennen wir doch nicht anders. Fährt erst die gesamte Konkurrenz platt und macht dann seelenruhig noch ein paar Fotos.  

Edit: Das waren die Altenau-Fotos auf denen ich euch entdeckte. War wohl schon spät, gestern abend.



			
				ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist das Prob beim Stevens?, bei meinem pogo ist der Antrieb schon bald wieder fällig (Dank dem Schlamm in Altesau). Hilfe hatte ich ja schon angeboten.



Das Problem liegt eher bei mir. Nachdem Damdam ja schon freundlicherweise helfend eingesprungen ist, fiel auf daß ich wohl ein Kettenblatt zu wenig bestellt habe. Und das habe ich dann auch erstmal 10 Tage wieder liegen lassen. Seufz. Zu dieser Jahreszeit bin ich meist etwas träge. (Es sei denn ich sitze im Sattel  )

Bis demnäxt,
Jürgen


----------



## ralfathome (20. Juni 2006)

moin,
mach hinne, Juk, die Nachbarn entstauben ihre Gemüsehobel, es ist wieder so weit!   
Gruß ralf


----------



## juk (20. Juni 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> mach hinne, Juk, ...



Gemach, gemach.
(Habe auf Rhodos die griechische Gemütlichkeit lieben gelernt )


----------



## ralfathome (21. Juni 2006)

moin,
am Donnerstag vormittag wird das Rad zur kleinen Testrunde getreten, langsam und gemütlich. Mag jemand mit? Wann, Wo, Wohin?

Gruß ralf not happy at home

Neue Seiten sind blöd


----------



## wanted man (21. Juni 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> Neue Seiten sind blöd


 wie meinen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (21. Juni 2006)

Will mit, bitte bitte !

Wie wäre es um 10:30 Uhr HaW ? und dann Weyerberg oder wo immer du hinfahren möchtest .

Gruß Christian


----------



## riser (21. Juni 2006)

Moin!

Hab bis 09:30h Schule (JaJa! Aber der Rest fällt aus wegen Personalversammlung!) und wollte morgen eh mit Fahrrad los. Da könnte Mann auf dem HEIMWEG auch einen kleinen UMWEG fahren  . Seit Sonntag hätte ich zwar am liebsten was mit ordentlichen Abfahrten, schließe mich aber ansonsten der Mehrheit an. Hauptsache kein übermäßiges Tempogebolze - Meine Armen Beine  .

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## ralfathome (21. Juni 2006)

moin,
10:30 HaW ist gut, und einen kleinen Umweg können wir dann ja auch fahren. (Hab echt keinen Schimmer, wo der Weg ist: bin mal gespannt  )

@Till: des Rätsels Lösung liegt in dem Post davor!  

Gruß ralf


----------



## dinosaur (22. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
melde mich von der Vätternrundan aus Schweden zurück. War eine super Veranstaltung! hab mal einen kleinen Bericht hier http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=213792&postcount=4  reingestellt.
Bis demnächst in Bremer Gefilden.
Ciao
dino


----------



## ralfathome (22. Juni 2006)

moin,
ein schöner Tag geht zu Ende!
Morgens mit der zweiten Tasse Frühstückskaffee ins www und den schönen Bericht von Dino genießen und anschließend mit Christian und Dirk zum Weyerberg, herrlich!!!!!
Gruß ralf


----------



## wanted man (23. Juni 2006)

geht (fährt) samstag nachmittag was?? ich möchte meinen crosser mit neuem "cockpit" und antrieb testweise ausreiten. vorzugsweise richtung süden!


----------



## ralfathome (23. Juni 2006)

moin,
Samstag bin ich sicher unterwegs, vom Weserwehr über Leeste in den Warwer Sand und Fahrenhorst, evtl. noch weiter in den Wald um Dünsen.
Tempo moderat.

Mag jemand mit?

@Dirk: Deine SMS habe ich erst nach der Tour gelesen, SORRY!!

Gruß ralf

Edith: schnell ändern, Till's Crosser will ich sehen!! Uhrzeit? Das Tourziel ist natürlich nur ein Vorschlag!  Habe fertig


----------



## wanted man (23. Juni 2006)

hab mich grad mit nem kollegen samstag 15:00 auf dem weserwehr verabredet! richtung ralf find ich gut!


----------



## ralfathome (23. Juni 2006)

moin,
@Till: um 17:00 gibt es bei der Futzball-WM ein Achtelfinale mit deutscher Beteiligung, das möchte ich auch sehen!?  Sorry!

Ich nehme dann meinen ursprünglichen Plan wieder auf und fahre ab 10:00 vom Weserwehr die beschriebene Tour.

Gruß ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (23. Juni 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> @Till: um 17:00 gibt es bei der Futzball-WM ein Achtelfinale mit deutscher Beteiligung, das möchte ich auch sehen!?  Sorry!


Na endlich kehrt hier wieder Vernunft ein. 


			
				ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nehme dann meinen ursprünglichen Plan wieder auf und fahre ab 10:00 vom Weserwehr die beschriebene Tour.



Kann gut sein, daß ich mich da anschließe.

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## wanted man (23. Juni 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Na endlich kehrt hier wieder Vernunft ein.



achtelfinale - sowas hab ich nicht auf dem schirm!
meinetwegen könnten wir uns auch um 14:00 treffen, dann seit ihr rechzeitig wieder vor der glotze!!


----------



## juk (23. Juni 2006)

Ich würde morgen eh gerne eine längere (aber lockere!) Tour fahren. Wie wäre es mit 10h (oder 11h) *und* 14h?


----------



## riser (23. Juni 2006)

Moin Leute,

für Touren Richtung Süden bin ich immer gern zu haben. Wegen Familienbesuch und bereits genanntem Achtelfinale könnte ich nur am Sonntag Nachmittag. Wer interesse hat ist hiermit zur Meldung aufgerufen.

@ Dino

Schöner Bericht. War bestimmt ne tolle Sache.


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## wanted man (23. Juni 2006)

dritter (und voraussichtlich auch letzter) post von mir zu diesem thema! ich (plus kollege) stehen *samstag um 14:00* auf dem weserwehr, wer mit will ist einfach da.


----------



## juk (23. Juni 2006)

wanted man schrieb:
			
		

> dritter (und voraussichtlich auch letzter) post von mir zu diesem thema! [...]



Och komm Till, einer geht noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wanted man (23. Juni 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Och komm Till, einer geht noch.


also, .... ich könnte noch an der formulierung feilen ...


----------



## ralfathome (23. Juni 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde morgen eh gerne eine längere (aber lockere!) Tour fahren. Wie wäre es mit 10h (oder 11h) *und* 14h?



Der Vorschlag hat was!  11:00 und 14:00 ? Ich wäre dabei

Gruß ralf


----------



## juk (23. Juni 2006)

Fein! Dann also 11h, Weserwehr. Endlich wieder Wald unter den Reifen!


----------



## ralfathome (23. Juni 2006)

Till will zwar nicht mehr posten, ich möchte aber trotzdem noch etwas fragen: Wo bist Du und Dein Kollege und eventuelle Mitfahrer um, sagen wir 14:30? Sudweyhe?, Warwer Sand?

Gruß ralf


----------



## wanted man (23. Juni 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> Till will zwar nicht mehr posten, ich möchte aber trotzdem noch etwas fragen: Wo bist Du und Dein Kollege und eventuelle Mitfahrer um, sagen wir 14:30? Sudweyhe?, Warwer Sand?



na gut, einmal noch! 
14:30 supermarkt sudweyhe und dann barrien/syke untenrum/jh pestinghausen/warwe oder so ähnlich.


----------



## ralfathome (23. Juni 2006)

moin,
dann könnte die 11:00-Bande ja eigentlich um 14:30 am Supermarkt in Sudweyhe die 14:00 Gang treffen  
Gruß ralf


----------



## ohneworte (24. Juni 2006)

Moin,

ich würde ja auch mal gerne wieder mitfahren. Leider starte ich jetzt zum Dachdecken beim Kumpel!

Viel Spass 
Jens


----------



## riser (25. Juni 2006)

Moin!

Wollte nochmal horchen, ob sich heute noch jemand für eine lockere Runde findet.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## ralfathome (25. Juni 2006)

moin,
@ Dirk: den Sattel muß ich noch bearbeiten,anschließend gibt es die Testrunde!
Treff Sudweyhe?

Gruß ralf

schon wieder mir: Neue Seiten sind blöd!!


----------



## riser (25. Juni 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> @ Dirk: den Sattel muß ich noch bearbeiten,anschließend gibt es die Testrunde!
> Treff Sudweyhe?
> 
> ...




Jo!!! Sag wann du so weit bist! Vielleicht kriegen wir ja noch einen der Langschläfer hier motiviert  !

Gruß

Dirk  

(Der heut gern in Stuttgart wär  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (25. Juni 2006)

moin,
13:30 Sudweyhe wäre der frühestmögliche Treff.

[Spaßmodus]Nach Stuttgart radeln ist mir zu weit, ich werde mich dann in Münster ausklinken  [/Spaßmodus]

Gruß ralf


----------



## riser (25. Juni 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> 13:30 Sudweyhe wäre der frühestmögliche Treff.
> 
> [Spaßmodus]Nach Stuttgart radeln ist mir zu weit, ich werde mich dann in Münster ausklinken  [/Spaßmodus]
> ...



Schade, ich hatte mit dir gerechnet  . Aber 13:30h Sudweyhe klingt auch ersteinmal ganz gut. Vielleicht finden wir ja auchn och nen Umweg für dich  .

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## juk (25. Juni 2006)

Hm, dann wäre also die erste Station 13:00 Uhr Weserwehr?


----------



## ralfathome (25. Juni 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, dann wäre also die erste Station 13:00 Uhr Weserwehr?



Genau!

Na prima, den Beitrag kann ich noch *ändern*, ein Post gespart!

Juk, Riser und myself waren heute unterwegs am Krusenberg und im Friedeholz (Wolfsschlucht). Kein Wind und hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit, staubige Wege und die Sandabfahrt am Krusenberg bretthart. Dirk ist's gefahren, ich hab mich mal wieder nicht getraut. In der Wolfsschlucht etwas Technik, ich hätte mich da mal lieber auch nicht getraut was Dirk und Jürgen so locker runterrollen. Der Eisbeutelathome hilft. Und dann im Wald noch eine Schaltwerkgrundeinstellungslehrstunde von Dirk  

Gruß ralf

Die Anmeldung für Hochsolling ist auch unterwegs, 53 Km, Bike-Team-Bremen


----------



## maxihb (25. Juni 2006)

Tourvorschlag Sa 17:00 in Neuhaus im Solling zum einrollen... Treffpunkt an der Startnummernausgabe???

Greetz

Maxi (endlich zu Hause... SCH*** Hurricane)


----------



## ralfathome (25. Juni 2006)

moin,
Anreisen werde ich wohl am Sonntag!
Gruß ralf 

@Hurricane: hast hoffentlich viele Besucher vor Schlimmerem bewahrt!


----------



## maxihb (25. Juni 2006)

Och... ich hab zumindest verhindert, dass dort illegale Substanzen veräußert werden... ich berichtige... ich habs nach besten Kräften zu verhindern versucht...

ab morgen wird wieder normal trainiert!!!

Wer reist denn sonst so an??? 

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## juk (26. Juni 2006)

Ach, beim Hurricane wäre ich auch gerne gewesen. Gerüchten zufolge soll die Band aus meiner Signatur wegen der Fussie-Übertragung verfrüht von der Bühne geholt worden sein. Mann, wäre ich da sauer gewesen!


Back ontopic:
Habe mich nun offiziell für http://www.mountainbike-cup.de/ angemeldet!  (War das letztes Jahr auch so teuer?)

Damit ergeht folgender Aufruf zur letzten lockeren(!) Berg-Trainingsrunde: 
*Dienstag, ab 18:30 HaW, Richtung Weyer Berg.*

Gilt natürlich auch für Abiball-Gäste und andere Raceverhinderte!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## ralfathome (27. Juni 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Damit ergeht folgender Aufruf zur letzten lockeren(!) Berg-Trainingsrunde:
> *Dienstag, ab 18:30 HaW, Richtung Weyer Berg.*
> Gruß,
> Jürgen



moin moin,
locker zum Weyer Berg, jawoll, da bin ich bei. 
Gruß ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (27. Juni 2006)

Mittwoch 15:00 AB-Trail??? jemand dabei???

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## kiko (27. Juni 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> moin moin,
> locker zum Weyer Berg, jawoll, da bin ich bei.
> Gruß ralf


ich mach heut mal nen principia härtetest und begleite euch. zur not auch nur als radtragender fotograf 
bis gleich


----------



## DAMDAM (27. Juni 2006)

@Maxihb

15:00 Uhr HaW am Mittwoch ist gebucht ! Würdest du mir vielleicht für die Klausurenphase deine leise Rolle ausleihen ? 

Gruß Christian


----------



## kiko (27. Juni 2006)

GRÖÖÖHHHL!
dat war doch mal ne witzige angelegenheit  
bis näxtmal, s.


----------



## ralfathome (28. Juni 2006)

moin,
bin zwar mittendrin in den Marathon-Vorbereitungen  , aber heute, 15:00, HaW, bin ich wahrscheinlich dabei.

Beweisfoto vom Dackelschneider : Breitreifen Contest im Juni-Album

Gruß ralf


----------



## maxihb (28. Juni 2006)

@ 15:00 HaW-Biker

ich fall aus wegen "Ziepen" in der Wade nach Fußballspiel in der "Firma" heute früh... ich hab erst mal Voltaren draufgehauen und hau mich aufs Sofa... ich kann nicht soviel Essen wie ich :kotz: könnte... 5 Tagevor dem Rennen kann ich da echt gut drauf!!!  

@ Damdam

na klar, wann brauchst du sie??? ich werde sie wohl erst wieder im Winter (bähpfui... die Jahreszeit gehört verboten) benutzen.

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (28. Juni 2006)

moin,
an Maxi dann : schnelle Genesung!  Irgendwas ist aber auch immer, wenn Du biken willst  

Gruß ralf


----------



## maxihb (28. Juni 2006)

Bei mir ist im Moment irgendwie der Wurm drin...  

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## riser (1. Juli 2006)

Moin, moin!

Ich wünsche den Hochsolling-Fahrer viel Spaß, Glück und Erfolg!


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## ralfathome (1. Juli 2006)

riser schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, moin!
> Ich wünsche den Hochsolling-Fahrer viel Spaß, Glück und Erfolg!
> Gruß
> Dirk



Dankeschön  

Fährt heute noch jemand? Eine gemütliche Tour bis 2 Stunden?

Gruß ralf


----------



## juk (1. Juli 2006)

Wow, wettermäßig wirds richtig gut morgen! Ich mags ja kaum sagen, aber bei Hitze quäle ich mich am liebsten auf dem Bike! 

Ich überlege schon die ganze Zeit, ob ich heute noch locker rolle oder mich lieber schonen soll...


----------



## ralfathome (1. Juli 2006)

tachchen,
Heute 15:00, Haus am Walde, kleine und gemütliche Runde zum Hexenberg, Asphalt only!
Der Hexenberg ist zwischen Lilienthal und Fischerhude.
Gruß ralf


----------



## juk (1. Juli 2006)

Dann könnte mit dem Renner kommen. Muss ich mich nicht so quälen.  Wo war nochmal der Hexenberg?

Ach egal, ich bin dabei.


----------



## ralfathome (2. Juli 2006)

moin,
heute war es soweit, MTB-Cup in Neuhaus!!!!!!

Früh am Morgen in Bremen mit Mitstreiter Jürgen in Bremen los, Startnummern holen, 'n Tass Kaffee und warmfahren, den Start der 106er gucken, zwischendurch noch Philipp (Maxi) treffen und ab in die Startzone.

9:00 Start und gleich mal ein kleiner Anstieg, Juk verschwindet schon in der Staubwolke vor mir, dann auf die Waldautobahn und zur berüchtigten "Links", naja und ab hier kann ich den Streckenverlauf nicht mehr soooo genau beschreiben. Auf jeden Fall viel rauf und runter, schnelle Schotterstücke, Trails ohne Wurzeln mit Ästen und Trails mit Wurzeln ohne Äste. 
An der ersten Verpflegung freundlich gewunken und kurz danach hinten einen Platten, nee doch nich...oder doch? Auf Schotter bergauf war es am Eiern, auf Asphalt bergab alles i.O. Juk konnte ich dann auch wieder sehen, das kurze gegenseitige pushen wurde leider von Seinem! platten HiReifen beendet.

An der zweiten Verpflegung ruft jemand meinen Namen, eher ungewöhnlich in der Gegend!! Carsten und Stefan hatten Zeit für einen kurzen Smalltalk!!!!!!!

An der dritten Verpflegung mit Highspeed vorbei und am Anstieg erst mal geradeaus, obwohl es eigentlich nach rechts in den Wald geht, 10 m Umweg, macht nix.

Na ja, in einer Kehre war es heikel, etwas gedöst, Alarmbremse geradeaus und rum, und in einer anderen einen sehr großen Bogen und am Ende halb durch den Graben gehoppelt, dafür hat es in zwei Kurven richtig gut gepaßt.

Die Abfahrt in den Zielbereich ist super, mit sehr viel "Dynamik" um das Haus des Gastes und über die Ziellinie, der Sprecher nennt sogar Team und Name!

Das persönliche Ziel mit dem 20er Schnitt habe ich nach meinem Tacho knapp verfehlt, der zeigt aber auch nur 51 Km. Da warte ich mal auf die Ergebnisliste des Veranstalters. Juk war übrigens nur unwesentlich später am Ziel

Gruß ralf


----------



## juk (2. Juli 2006)

Ich schmolle erstmal noch etwas... 

(jetzt auch über den doofen Seitenwechsel!)


----------



## juk (2. Juli 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> heute war es soweit, MTB-Cup in Neuhaus!!!!!!
> 
> Früh am Morgen in Bremen mit Mitstreiter Jürgen in Bremen los, Startnummern holen, 'n Tass Kaffee und warmfahren, den Start der 106er gucken, zwischendurch noch Philipp (Maxi) treffen und ab in die Startzone.
> ...




So, damit wäre Ralf's Bericht nochmal auf der aktuellen Seite!

Die Ergebnisse sind nun online. Ich bin nur noch mehr deprimiert.  Ich bin ja so schlecht! Gehe heute ohne Nachtisch ins Bett!  

Gruß,
Jürgen


P.S. Stevens S8 günstig abzugeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riser (2. Juli 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Stevens S8 günstig abzugeben




Hallo Jürgen,

ich weiß nicht, ob ich dir bei deinen Depressionen zum absolvierten Wettkampf gratulieren soll. Naja, ich mach es trotzdem: Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Aber du musst doch nicht gleich das ganze Fahrrad wegen einem Platten über den Jordan bringen  .

Auch an Ralf einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Ich hoffe, du bist diesmal zufrieden mit dir  .

Und natürlich auch Maxi nicht zu vergessen, der scheinbar die SCHMERZEN von Limburg verdaut hat  .

Im Vergleich der Ergebnisse zum letzten Jahr ist wohl auch zu sagen, dass das Feld insgesamt auch etwas stärker geworden ist. Und die Sieger dieses Rennens sind wohl die Sieg-Abonnenten dieses Jahr. Von daher sollte man seine Leistung nicht unterbewerten  .

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## maxihb (3. Juli 2006)

Das war richtig geil gestern... ok, ich hab gestern scheinbar falsch gefrühstückt... die ersten 15 km dachte ich, dass ich gleich anhalten muß und mir mein Frühstück noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen werde... danach wurds dann allerdings besser und die Berge gingen eigentlich ganz gut...

selbst die Wade hat sich nicht mehr gemeldet... am Ende hab ich mir dann auf der Zielgraden noch den 160. Platz ersprintet... ich sach ja immer, meine Stärken liegen in der Ebene...  

Greetz

Maxi (der sich grade beim Innendienst erholt)


----------



## DAMDAM (3. Juli 2006)

Von mir auch erstmal ein dickes Lob an alle Bremer die gestern im Hochsolling gestartet sind ! Alle Zeiten unter 3 Stunden sind absolut Klasse !  

@Juk 

Die Sache mit dem Platten kenne ich, aber das geht wieder vorbei !, so nach 2 Wochen pannenfreiem Biken   ! 

@ Ralf 

Schade, dass es nicht ganz mit den 2 Std. 30 min. geklappt hat, ist aber eine super Leistung in deiner ersten Saison ! " Hut ab" davor !

So dann laßt uns mal alle hoffen, dass das Wetter so bleibt und wir noch eine langer Saison haben werden !!

Was sind denn Eure nächsten Ziele ?

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (3. Juli 2006)

@ Damdam

Freitag um 9:30 Uhr den AB-Trail fahren... wer macht mit???  und mal schauen was der P-Weg macht...

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## DAMDAM (3. Juli 2006)

@ Maxihb

Sorry aber am Freitag kann ich leider erst ab 14:00 Uhr  ( davor habe ich leider mal wieder Uni !) Aber am Wochenende hätte ich Lust auf eine etwas größere Tour oder halt am Mittwoch den ABtrail.

Nochmal zum Thema Rolle : Könntest du mir die bis Duisburg ausleihen ( 15.08 ?) 

@ All 

Natürlich kann auch jeder bei den Touren mit fahren ! Ich werde am Dienstag früh ca. 8:00 Uhr , am Mittwoch , Donnerstag am Freitagnachmittag und am Sonntag fahren ! Wenn jemand Lust hat einfach posten !

@ ALL OHNE HELM

Wie sieht es morgen Abend aus wer guckt das Halbfinale auf dem Domshof ? Ich war letztesmal schon beim Argent. Spiel dort und fand die Stimmung riesig !!

@ Marathonfahrer 

Meine Planung für die restliche Saison :

bis 02.08.06 lernen für die Klausuren !!!

12.08-13.08.2006     24H Duisburg 

02.09.2006              Bad Pyrmont Marathon 35 Kilometer, wahrscheinlich als Begleitung

10.09.2006             Saisonfinale Neustadt 68 Kilometer

03.10.2006             Saisonabschluß Langenberg Marathon 

Dazwischen werde ich noch das ein oder andere XC Rennen und vielleicht den Endurothon in Schierke  fahren aber sonst war es das dann auch schon wieder ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (4. Juli 2006)

@ Damdam

Rolle ist kein Thema... die kann ich dir Freitag eben nach HB rumbringen... Ich bin jetzt erst mal bis Donnerstag in Bonn... Laß uns eben Freitag telefonieren wegen der Übergabe... ich hab Spätdienswt und bin mobil  

Greetz

Maxi (der wo den Straßenflitzer am 01.09.06 bekomen tut...)


----------



## Puschi81 (4. Juli 2006)

Guten Morgen!!

Bin Neuling auf dieser Seite.

Komme aus dem Weserbergland, arbeite bis auf zwei WE im Monat in Weyhe.

MTB-Cup im Solling war ich auch dabei. Platz 15 bei den M20 über 53km (das waren 2:17h Fahrzeit). Einige von Euch werde ich also gesehen haben.

Qualifiziere ich mich damit für Eure Runde?


Fahre ein Red-Bull Fully, bewege es aber derzeit dem Ausdauertraining zuliebe mit 1,3" Slicks auf der Straße.
Bin ab Mitte der nächsten KW wieder startklar und für Runden bis 90km mit 30er Schnitt auf der Straße bereit.
Gelände im Moment nicht, habe die Walzen näml. in der richtigen Heimat vergessen ;-(.

MfG 

Puschi81


----------



## wanted man (4. Juli 2006)

Puschi81 schrieb:
			
		

> MTB-Cup im Solling war ich auch dabei. Platz 15 bei den M20 über 53km (das waren 2:17h Fahrzeit). Einige von Euch werde ich also gesehen haben.
> Qualifiziere ich mich damit für Eure Runde?



tut mir leid, du bist leider überqualifiziert!


----------



## ralfathome (4. Juli 2006)

moin,
bevor ich auf einige Fragen eingehe an den "Neuen" ein herzliches Hallo Oliver. Wanted man hat es gut getroffen, kannst Du auch langsam Fahren?   Mit Slicks(Contis Avenue) bin ich im letzten Sommer auch noch im Gelände unterwegs gewesen, das geht eigentlich ganz gut wenn man um tiefen Sand einen Bogen macht und auf nassem Gras aufpaßt. Ich persönlich sitze schließlich auf dem MTB, "um von der Strasse zu kommen"  

@Juk: Im Nachhinein bin ich sicher, das wir uns in Neuhaus zu einer 2:20 gepusht hätten. Wir müssen das noch mal wiederholen  . Der rote Renner hat 15kg  , ohne Flaschenhalter.
@Riser: Zufrieden ist man doch nie  

Und wie geht es jetzt weiter? Neuhaus sollte der Saisonhöhepunkt sein, darauf habe ich trainiert. Diese Woche kuriere ich ein paar Wehwehchen, am WE geht es auf eine gemütliche!!, längere Trail-Tour, vermutlich an der Weser Richtung Verden. 
Es gibt auch zwei Fräds in Nordd., wo ich mich mal bei Treffs einklinken möchte, Harburger Berge z.B.. In den Solling geht es garantiert auch noch wieder, vielleicht auch zum verlängerten WE. In den Harz muss ich auch noch, evtl zum Endurothon oder just for fun.

Räder müssen rollen  

Gruß ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (4. Juli 2006)

Moin Puschi81 

wenn du in Bremen bist kannst du das ja nochmal posten, dann packe ich auch mal wieder meine Conti ´s 1,3 " drauf und wir können gerne mal eine Runde drehen und/oder bei den Rennradlern mitfahren (die sind glaube ich ungefähr in der Geschwindigkeit unterwegs !(Ist nicht böse gemeint, an die RR´s)) . Sonst kannst du auch gerne MTBreifen von mir haben !

Gruß Christian (Der gern im Hochsolling gewesen wäre, aber naja Abibal war auch schön!!!) 

P.S. Puschi81 du kannst dich auch über ICQ melden !


----------



## juk (4. Juli 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> @Juk: Im Nachhinein bin ich sicher, das wir uns in Neuhaus zu einer 2:20 gepusht hätten. Wir müssen das noch mal wiederholen  . Der rote Renner hat 15kg  , ohne Flaschenhalter.



So schnell mit nem 15kg-Geschoß... Hut ab!  
Sag ich doch, meine Wunschzeit von 2:15 war nicht so unrealistisch. Dazu hätte aber alles super laufen müssen. Keine Panne, ordentliches warmfahren, länger schlafen (näxtes Mal nehme ich wieder ein Zimmer vor Ort), gute Tagesform, etc.



			
				ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie geht es jetzt weiter?



Bis September kann ich nicht warten! Da gab es doch irgendwo ne Seite mit allen Rennterminen.  Muss ich heute abend noch mal gucken.

Für Kurztrips Richtung Harburger Berge etc. wäre ich wenn's terminlich klappt auch zu haben.

Gruß,
Jürgen



P.S.: Fährt heute abend (vor dem Fussie) jemand zufällig Autobahntrail?


----------



## ohneworte (4. Juli 2006)

Moin,

@ Damdam

Freitag nachmittag wäre vielleicht auch bei mir mal wieder drin!

Ansonsten muss ich beim Neuling eher mit dem Gemüsehobel los!? 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## juk (4. Juli 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Fährt heute abend (vor dem Fussie) jemand zufällig Autobahntrail?



Ich auch nicht.


----------



## kiko (5. Juli 2006)

90km mit 30er schnitt. da seid ihr auch bei uns überqualifiziert. könntet aber vornwegfahren.  ständig mit 35-38 durch die gegend ziehen lassen is auch fein. immer herzlich wilkommen.
s.
@puschi: wird dir sicher jemand nen satz reifen für nen geländeritt ausleihen.
morgen abend bietet sich an:http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=221924#post221924


----------



## Puschi81 (5. Juli 2006)

@ Christian:
bekomme wohl Samstag meine Laufräder von Rose zurück (Risse an diversen Speichenösen waren zu reklamieren).
Am WE und Montag Dienst.
Daher könnte ich erst Dienstag 11.07.vormittags oder Mittwoch, 12.07. nachmittags ne Runde auf 1,3" starten.
Bei ICQ bin ich nicht aktiv, Treffpunkt müssen wir also hier kurz ausmachen.

Puschi81


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (6. Juli 2006)

So wie sieht es denn nun mit Freitag aus ? Wer kommt denn mit und wann wollen wir fahren ?

Gruß Christian 

@ Puschi81 

Ich bin am Wochenende auch nicht in Bremen, wir sollten das dann am Montag klären !


----------



## juk (6. Juli 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> So wie sieht es denn nun mit Freitag aus ? Wer kommt denn mit und wann wollen wir fahren ?



Ich hätte ab 15:30 Zeit. Hab jetzt auch wieder die Racing Ralph drauf. (und prompt nach 10 min Fahrt, den nächsten platten.  Lag aber wohl mehr am Schlauch)

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## riser (6. Juli 2006)

Moin!

@ Ralf

Du als Experte für lange Touren, mach doch mal nen Vorschlag fürs WE. Wäre für einiges offen. Vorzugsweise am Samstag.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## ohneworte (6. Juli 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> So wie sieht es denn nun mit Freitag aus ? Wer kommt denn mit und wann wollen wir fahren ?
> 
> Gruß Christian
> 
> ...




15.30 Uhr würde mir auch ganz gut passen!


----------



## DAMDAM (6. Juli 2006)

Geht es auch ein bißchen früher ? So um 14:30 Uhr ? 

Gruß Christian


----------



## juk (6. Juli 2006)

Bei mir nicht. Da hab ich erst Feierabend. Aber richtet euch nicht nach mir. Fahre zur Not auch am Abend noch eine kleine Runde. Dann kann ich nachmittags einkaufen.


----------



## FORT_man (6. Juli 2006)

Hallöchen,

Freitag Nachmittag ist ok, Uhrzeit ist mir dabei eigentlich egal. Ich werde auf jeden Fall dabei sein.

Gruß Martinez


----------



## BBK (6. Juli 2006)

so christian hat mir auch grad bescheid gesagt, werd auch dabei sein. Ich hoffe es wird nicht so fix *g*


----------



## DAMDAM (6. Juli 2006)

Okay dann schreiben wir das jetzt fest 15:30 Uhr HaW !


----------



## ohneworte (7. Juli 2006)

Dann bis nachher!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (7. Juli 2006)

riser schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ralf
> Du als Experte für lange Touren, mach doch mal nen Vorschlag fürs WE. Wäre für einiges offen. Vorzugsweise am Samstag.



Da war ich wohl schneller  



			
				ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> ...., am WE geht es auf eine gemütliche!!, längere Trail-Tour, vermutlich an der Weser Richtung Verden. ......
> Räder müssen rollen
> Gruß ralf



!Gemütlich!
Wann, Wo, Wer? Samstag, Weserwehr, Alle die Lust und Zeit haben.

*Uhrzeit?*

Gruß ralf


----------



## riser (7. Juli 2006)

Hallöchen!

@ Ralf

Auf das von dir zitierte Post war meine Bitte ja bezogen. Ich dachte nur, du könnstest die Strecke noch konkretisieren (von wegen Zwischenstationen und evtl. "Sehenswürdigkeiten"). Allerdings muss ich morgen erst einmal schauen ob ich überhaupt aufs Fahrrad rauf komme, da ich heute ziemlich starke Rückenschmerzen habe. Werde aber noch ne kleine Wärmebehandlung einlegen und dann gehts morgen vielleicht. Für mich wäre dann alles ab 11:00h ok.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## juk (7. Juli 2006)

@wortlosen Jens
Nenn mir nochma das Modell deiner Federgabel. Bin so vergesslich.

Wer sonst noch gute Tips in Sachen Federgabel hat, immer her damit. Ich weiss jetzt, daß ich eine neue brauche!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## ralfathome (7. Juli 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> .....Wer sonst noch gute Tips in Sachen Federgabel hat, immer her damit. Ich weiss jetzt, daß ich eine neue brauche!
> 
> Gruß,
> Jürgen



Moin, 
was ist denn an der alten Gabel so schlecht?



			
				riser schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich dachte nur, du könnstest die Strecke noch konkretisieren (von wegen Zwischenstationen und evtl. "Sehenswürdigkeiten").


Ja gut: Über den Schleichweg Baustelle Gewerbegebiet Hemelingen nach Mahndorf, Achim, kurz! durch's Oellager und weiter nach Etelsen, Cluvenhagen bis Langwedel. Das wären ab Ww ca. 30-35 Km. Je nach Laune vielleicht noch weiter zum Waller Turm oder in die Verdener Dünen. 

Etelsen, Cluvenhagen und Langwedel bedeutet viel Trail und Wald, bei sengender Sonne hat das praktische Vorteile. Hm gebt es auch ein paar  

Gruß ralf


----------



## kiko (7. Juli 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sonst noch gute Tips in Sachen Federgabel hat, immer her damit. Ich weiss jetzt, daß ich eine neue brauche!
> 
> Gruß,
> Jürgen


gewicht wichtig?


----------



## riser (7. Juli 2006)

Moin

@ Juk

Zum Thema Federgabel kann man viel erzählen. Wer mit Scheibenbremsen fährt kommt nicht an einer Fox (wahlweise F80/100X mit Terra-Logic-System, 999,- UVP oder die F80/100 RLTmit LockOut, 849,- UVP ) oder einer RockShox Reba mit PopLock-Schalter (Race, Team, 548,- UVP oder Worl-Cup, 879,- UVP, Standard mit 100mm/ wahlweise mit 85mm oder als U-Turn mit verstellbarem Federweg von 85-115mm, als Team für 599,- UVP, nicht die World-Cup). Beide Hersteller bieten sehr gut arbeitende Gabeln an. Bei Fox kann man halt je nach persönlicher Vorliebe eine Gabel mit "intelligentem" Federungssystem (die FX) oder eine offene Gabel mit zuschaltbarem LockOut (F RL/RLT) wählen. Bei RockShox verwendet man Federungssystem MotionControl bei dem man die Empfindlichkeit (Losbrechmoment) der Gabel einstellen kann und zusätzlich noch die Möglichkeit des kompletten LockOut hat. 
Alle Gabeln sind voll Scheibenbremsentauglich, wobei die Fox-Gabeln einen ganzen Zacken teurer sind als die von RockShox. 
Ich persönlich bin sowohl mit meiner Reba Race 2005 als auch mit meiner Reba Team 2006 voll zufrieden. Und Jens wird es wohl auch so gehen.

Da du ja aber noch V-Brake-Fahrer bist, könnte für dich auch eine Marzocchi Marathon Race (Top-Model, 80mm, 769,- UVP) oder SL (100-120mm, 619,- UVP) in Frage kommen. Die Gabeln arbeiten auch recht sensibel und sind Marzocchi-Like sehr wartungsarm (quasi unverwüstbar).

Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter. Alle technischen Angaben ohne Gewähr aber nachzulesen auf den jeweiligen Herstellerseiten.

@ Ralf

Bin für morgen doch recht skeptisch. Melde mich aber noch rechtzeitig morgen Vormittag.


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## riser (8. Juli 2006)

Moin Ralf!

Muss für heute absagen. Mein Rücken fühlt sich an, als ob über Nacht jemand darauf Trampolin gesprungen wäre. Leider.

Wünsche trotzdem viel Spaß!

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## maxihb (8. Juli 2006)

Sooo... da ich leider dieses WE wieder mal alleine (außerhalb der normalen Trainingszeiten 6-8 Uhr morgens) trainieren darf würde ich am Montag gegen 11:00 Uhr gerne vom HaW den AB-Trail befahren... wer mag mich begleiten???

Und ich habe einen Startplatz beim www.p-weg.de auf der 42 km Distanz abzugeben. Dieser findet am 9./10. September statt und ist im ersten Startblock (IBC DIMB Racing Team/ inkl. Übernachtung und Frühstück in der Sporthalle). Bei interesse bitte PN... Leider sind wir an dem Wochenende zu einer Familienfeier eingeladen, an der mein erscheinen unumgänglich ist.     ich wollte mal den Bremern die Vorkaufsrechte geben bevor ichs ins Racingteam-Forum poste...

Und jetzt isses bestellt, der Traum aus Carbon (siehe Anhang - ohne die roten Reifen). Bisschen was nettes für die Straße    

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## ralfathome (8. Juli 2006)

riser schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Ralf!
> .... Mein Rücken fühlt sich an, als ob über Nacht jemand darauf Trampolin gesprungen wäre. ......Wünsche trotzdem viel Spaß!
> Gruß
> Dirk


Moin Dirk,
darüber solltest Du mal mit Claudia reden  , nee jetzt im Ernst: Gute Besserung dem Rücken!!!

Die Nachbarn gratulieren KIKO zum Geburtstag, auch von mir alles Gute. 

*Und nun für Schnellentschlossene:*
Im Solling wird Morgen die 3-Türme-Tour gefahren, die geht zum Teil über Marathon-Pfade vom letzten WE und hat mir schon im letzten Jahr viel Spaß gemacht  . ca 50Km und 999 Hm.  Ein Platz für Rad und Mitfahrer ist frei, Abfahrt in HB ca. 6:00  . Wer mag(ch)t mit?

Gruß ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (8. Juli 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> @wortlosen Jens
> Nenn mir nochma das Modell deiner Federgabel. Bin so vergesslich.
> 
> Wer sonst noch gute Tips in Sachen Federgabel hat, immer her damit. Ich weiss jetzt, daß ich eine neue brauche!
> ...




Hi Juk-Boy

das gute Stück nennt sich Rock shox Reba Team und ist wirklich erstklassig!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (8. Juli 2006)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> Sooo... da ich leider dieses WE wieder mal alleine (außerhalb der normalen Trainingszeiten 6-8 Uhr morgens) trainieren darf würde ich am Montag gegen 11:00 Uhr gerne vom HaW den AB-Trail befahren... wer mag mich begleiten???
> 
> Und ich habe einen Startplatz beim www.p-weg.de auf der 42 km Distanz abzugeben. Dieser findet am 9./10. September statt und ist im ersten Startblock (IBC DIMB Racing Team/ inkl. Übernachtung und Frühstück in der Sporthalle). Bei interesse bitte PN... Leider sind wir an dem Wochenende zu einer Familienfeier eingeladen, an der mein erscheinen unumgänglich ist.     ich wollte mal den Bremern die Vorkaufsrechte geben bevor ichs ins Racingteam-Forum poste...
> 
> ...




Hi Maxi,

hast dir einen schönen preisaggressiven Renner ausgesucht. Was heisst aber bestellt? Können die lieben Kollegen denn überhaupt noch liefern?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## maxihb (9. Juli 2006)

@ Ohneworte

du, ich hab das allerletzte passende Exemplar abbekommen... Mein Händler hat mir dazu nen Preis gbemacht, mit dem ich leben kann... jetzt freu ich mich und hoffe, dass es nicht allzulange auf sich warten läßt...

Ahm... es mag evtl. daran liegen, dass ich etwas übermüdet grade von der Schicht komme, aber was ist "preisagressiv" - hab ich ja noch nie nicht gehört!!!

Greetz

Maxi (der wo sich jetzt endlich in die Kissen haut)


----------



## ohneworte (9. Juli 2006)

Moin,

das heisst, das die Kollegen von Focus in Sachen Preis zu der gebotenen Ausstattung fast unschlagbar sind!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Priester100 (9. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem mein Arbeitgeber mich immer wieder mehrere Wochen lang nach Hamburg oder Berlin versetzt hat, ist nun entlich die Zeit des reisens vorbei und kann mich entlich meinen neuen Bike widmen. 
Ich denke das alles anfang August fertig sein wird und ich dann entlich mal wieder eine Tour mitfahren kann.

Bis dahin viel Spaß bei den Touren die ich leider nicht mitfahren kann.

Steffen

( Der seit einer Ewigkeit kein brauchbares Bike mehr hat    )


----------



## Puschi81 (9. Juli 2006)

@Christian

Fehler in meiner Vorplanung! 
Mittwoch Nachtdienst, d.h. entweder Mittwoch im Tagesverlauf oder Donnerstag ab 13:00h.
Dann ruhig eine größere Runde (bis 3Std.), weil ich meinen zweiwöchigen Entzug ausgleichen muss.

Puschi81


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (9. Juli 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> was ist denn an der alten Gabel so schlecht?



Mir fehlt Lock-out bzw. Motion-control. 

@kiko
Gewicht ist schon nicht sooo unwichtig. Die muss ja auch den Berg mit hoch.

Ich beschäftige mich jetzt erstmal mit der Rock-Shox. Hoffe die ist nicht Disc-only...


----------



## riser (9. Juli 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Ich beschäftige mich jetzt erstmal mit der Rock-Shox. Hoffe die ist nicht Disc-only...




Moin Juk,

die Reba gibt es auch mit Cantis. Bei E-bay kann man sich ganz gut Überblick über die verschiedenen Reba-Modelle und die entsprechenden Preise verschaffen.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## BBK (9. Juli 2006)

Wo liegt den nder utnerschied von meiner Reba SL zu einer Team bis af das Gewicht?!


----------



## DAMDAM (9. Juli 2006)

@maxihb 

Ein schönes neues Rad hast du dir da bestellt ! Für Montag sage ich mal zu, nach meinem Wochenendurlaub an der Nordsee kann ich mal wieder ein bißchen rollen !

Bis morgen 

Gruß Christian


----------



## BBK (9. Juli 2006)

bin morgen (montag) auch dabei 

Ich hoffe das wird nicht wieder so fix ^^


----------



## Hendrik1 (10. Juli 2006)

Hallo! Mal eine dumme Frage: Gibt es eigentlich auch RTFs für MTB?

Gruß Hendrik


----------



## riser (10. Juli 2006)

BBK schrieb:
			
		

> Wo liegt den nder utnerschied von meiner Reba SL zu einer Team bis af das Gewicht?!



Hallo BBK,

für den genauen Vergleich kannst du auf http://www.sram.com nachsehen.

Ansonsten hast du natürlich Recht mit dem geringeren Gewicht (leichtere Gabelkrone) und die Team hat im Gegensatz zur SL ein außenliegendes Floodgate, mit dem du das Ansprechverhalten des Überdruckventils einstellst. Außerdem gibt es zur Team die Poplock-Adjust-Fernbedienung, mit der du zum einen den Lockout vom Lenker aus einlegen kannst und zusätzlich kannst du während der Fahrt vom Lenker aus die Druckstufendämpfung einstellen.
(Vom Prinzip sind das aber nur Spielereien für Fetischisten und Rennfahrer, die nur mehr Kosten, für den Ottonormalverbraucher aber nicht notwendig.)
Gruß

Dirk  

PS: Ich sollte mir das von SRAM bezahlen lassen.


----------



## dinosaur (10. Juli 2006)

@Priester: Nachdem wir mit Verwunderung  den erneuten Rahmenbruch zur Kenntnis genommen hatten, wollen wir jetzt natürlich Einzelheiten hören / sehen: Ersatzrahmen? , Gewährleistung?, etc. - und erzähle uns bitte nicht, dass du jetzt einen Plastikrahmen genommen hast 

@Hendrik1: Im Prinzip kannst du natürlich jede RTF auch mit dem MTB fahren  -trainiert ungemein Die MTB-spezifischen Veranstaltungen heissen *CTF* und finden sich z.B. auf dieser Seite: http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Breitensport&mid=13

@all: hab leider z.Zt. bikeverbot vom Arzt     
 Hoffe, ich kann bald wieder mitfahren 

Ciao
dino


----------



## DAMDAM (10. Juli 2006)

@Maxihb 

Wo warst du heute morgen denn? Naja, egal wie wäre es denn mit heute Abend um 19:00 Uhr eine ganz kleine Runde 25 Kilometer Asphalt ?

Gruß Christian


----------



## BBK (10. Juli 2006)

@riser danke für die info :=) meine hat allerdings auch ne poploc fernbedienung aber ohne adjust funktion. Aber ich msus sagen ich will das nicht mehr missen. 


@Maxi
Wo warst du heute? tztz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (10. Juli 2006)

@ Damdam und BKK

du, ich hab leider grade erst ins Forum geschaut und hatte deinen Post nicht gelesen... hatte ja bis gestern Abend niemand Lust zum AB-Trail und so bin ich vorhin zum Training aufgebrochen und hab meinen dritten Trainingstag mit 60 km abgeschlossen... das macht alleine entschieden weniger Spaß als im Grüppchen

jetzt wird Sofa-Kartoffel  gespielt und morgen ausgiebig TdF geschaut... da gibts komischer Weise kein Public View!!!

Wie wäre es denn Mittwoch mit einer netten Tour de Weyerberg so gegen 11:00 Uhr mit Übergabe einer Rolle???  

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## DAMDAM (10. Juli 2006)

@Maxihb 

Mittwoch ist okay ! Weyerberg auch, haben wir uns heute schon angeguckt ist immer noch da  wo er vorher schon war !

Das mit der Rolle wäre natürlich ideal ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfathome (10. Juli 2006)

dinosaur schrieb:
			
		

> .... dass du jetzt einen Plastikrahmen genommen hast
> .............
> @all: hab leider z.Zt. bikeverbot vom Arzt
> Hoffe, ich kann bald wieder mitfahren
> ...



Hatte Steffen sich zum Material nicht schon geäußert  

Das mit dem Bikeverbot ist hoffentlich nichts Ernstes, also von mir toi toi toi  

Gruß ralf


----------



## ohneworte (10. Juli 2006)

riser schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo BBK,
> 
> für den genauen Vergleich kannst du auf http://www.sram.com nachsehen.
> 
> ...




Du hast dir die Sram-Vergütung leider gleich mit dem letzten Satz wieder verbaut!


----------



## cand.arch (10. Juli 2006)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> ... Und jetzt isses bestellt, der Traum aus Carbon (siehe Anhang - ohne die roten Reifen). Bisschen was nettes für die Straße
> 
> Greetz
> 
> Maxi



OhhAhhh, dann sehen wir dich ja bald mal in der Nachbar-Fraktion  Ansonsten 
Glückwunsch zum Rad, schöner Rahmen  

bis denn, Lars


----------



## Priester100 (10. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

wie und warum das mit dem Rahmenbruch wieder passiert ist kann ich euch leider auch nicht sagen aber ich habe auch diesmal wieder ohne Probleme Scott sei dank einen neuen Rahmen bekommen.
Um nun die Frage von Dino zu beantworten,ja ich habe nun auch einen Plastikrahmen und der wird zur Zeit komplett neu aufgebaut.
Ich hoffe das bald alles fertig sein wird und ich entlich auch mal wieder Zeit habe um mitfahren zu können.


Bis bald Steffen


----------



## baluweb (10. Juli 2006)

...nur mal so zum Thema Rahmenbruch...

Nachdem die Schwinge von meinem Trek VRX 200 durchgebrochen war (trotz eigentlich überdimensioniertem Alu 4-kant) habe ich auch 5 Jahre und 2 Monate nach Kaufdatum einen neuen Rahmen erhalten => Trek Fuel 80!!! Das ist nach der Zeit schon mal nicht schlecht...allerdings dauerte die Neubeschaffung auch satte 8 Wochen und es fehlte auch zunächt die Dämpferbrücke. Mittlerweile ist alles komplett und es gab noch einen gebrauchten Fox-Dämpfer dazu. Per Garantie alles soweit i.O.!

Da ich allerdings aus Zeitnot zwischenzeitlich stolzer Besitzer eines Giant Trance 2 geworden bin, werde ich die Teile jetzt mal zum verhökern aufbereiten...immerhin ein komplettes Radl mit neuem Rahmen und alten Teilen.

Also beste Grüße und bis zur (hoffentlichbaldigen) nächsten Tour!
Marc


----------



## maxihb (10. Juli 2006)

@ cand.arch

Hm... das man mich in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft im Nachbarforum antreffen könnte wäre nicht soooo unwahrscheinlich... ich denke ich fahr mich erst mal mit dem Joghurtbecher ein und sach dann mal drüben MoinMoin!!!

Greetz

Maxi (der wo schon heiß auf dat Rennerteilchen ist)


----------



## juk (11. Juli 2006)

maxihb schrieb:
			
		

> @ cand.arch
> 
> Hm... das man mich in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft im Nachbarforum antreffen könnte wäre nicht soooo unwahrscheinlich... ich denke ich fahr mich erst mal mit dem Joghurtbecher ein und sach dann mal drüben MoinMoin!!!



Ich persönlich frage mich ja immer noch, wie das größte Anti-RR-Lästermaul nun selber zum Umstieg bewegt werden konnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puschi81 (11. Juli 2006)

Moin,

suche eine homepage auf der ich mal nach gebrauchten RR Ausschau halten kann. Da ihr ja gelegentl. auch mit dem Thema agiert, bitte ich um Vorschläge.


@Christian:

Mittwoch im Tagesverlauf (bis 20:00h) oder Don Nachmittag stehe ich für eine Runde auf 1,3" bereit. 

Puschi81


----------



## Hendrik1 (11. Juli 2006)

@ Dino: Herzlichen Dank für die Info!


----------



## kiko (11. Juli 2006)

Puschi81 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> suche eine homepage auf der ich mal nach gebrauchten RR Ausschau halten kann. Da ihr ja gelegentl. auch mit dem Thema agiert, bitte ich um Vorschläge.
> 
> ...


http://www.rennrad-news.de/rennrad-markt/showcat.php?cat=1
und am besten vorher mal da rumtippen
http://www.wrenchscience.com/WS1/Secure/Fitting/Height.asp


zb.


----------



## maxihb (11. Juli 2006)

@ juk...

war ich früher mal Anti-RR-Lästermaul???   Kann ich mich nicht dran erinnern...  

Nun ja, was mich da so gerissen hat kann ich mir noch nicht so genau erklären... wenns keinen Spaß macht hau ichs wieder raus, wovon ich aber nicht ausgehe...

Greetz

Maxi (der wo jetzt ein neues Lästerobjekt braucht... Inlineskates z.B... ne, noch besser: "STOCKTERRORISTEN")


----------



## DAMDAM (11. Juli 2006)

@Puschi81

Mittwoch werde ich erstmal die breiten Reifen fahren sprich um 11:00 uhrdie Wyerbergtour mit Maxihb und mal sehen wer noch auftaucht !?! (kannst gerne auch mitfahren (zum Grundlagefahren ist das auch geeignet ! Reifen hätte ich auch noch !).

Gruß Christian ( Der sich auf Mittwoch freut !! Endlich mal wieder biken  )


----------



## maxihb (11. Juli 2006)

@ Damdam

Wäre es evtl möglich die Uhrzeit auf 12:30 Uhr zu verlegen??? wir haben morgen um 17:00 Uhr auf der Dienststelle das Grillen (fast hätt ichs vergessen   ) dann müsste ich nach dem Duschen nicht so lange in HB die Zeit totschlagen!!!

Wäre super wenn das in deinen Zeitplan passen würde...


Greetz

Maxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (11. Juli 2006)

Alles okay dann sagen 12:30 uhr !!!!


----------



## maxihb (11. Juli 2006)

@ Damdam

Terminänderung aufgenommen!!! 

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## ralfathome (11. Juli 2006)

moin,
viel Spaß am Mittwoch  

Die kleinen Bildchen unter den Nicks werden auffallend dynamischer  
@Marc: gibt es das auch größer?

Dabei fällt mir ein, daß ich *Schmidt's Kiefern *noch gar nicht mit wucherndem Grünzeugs kennengelernt habe. Muß ich *unbedingt *mal wieder *hin*.

Bei Dirk hab ich schon wieder Fotos geliehen, bei Gelegenheit wird da mal ein Geständnis unterschrieben, vorzugsweise im Eisdielenambiente

Gruß ralf, dessen Training z.Z. von der Waage diktiert wird


----------



## maxihb (11. Juli 2006)

Schmidts Kiefern würde ich am Samstag gegen 16:00 Uhr mitmachen... wenn du da Zeit haben solltest!!!

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## ralfathome (11. Juli 2006)

moin,
Samstagnachmittag sollte klappen, am Donnerstag weiß ich's genauer.

adios

Vorsicht, Seitenwechsel


----------



## baluweb (11. Juli 2006)

Servus Ralf & Maxi!

Schmidts Kiefern muss ich auch dringend einen Besuch abstatten...vor ca. 4 Wochen war der legendäre Garlstedter AB-Trail schon fast zugewachsen!!! Im Gegensatz zu Maxi passt mir Samstag nachmittags wohl nicht, da wir noch Besuch kriegen (es sei denn, ich überrede den Kollegen, sein Radl mitzubringen und sich anzuschließen). Können wir ja bis Donnerstag noch klären. Aber Vorsicht: Ich kann nur noch Tempo 5 km/h - mit Gepäck 

Zitat: "Die kleinen Bildchen unter den Nicks werden auffallend dynamischer  
@Marc: gibt es das auch größer?"
Antwort: Türlich gib es dat auch größer!! Viel größer sogar!!! Das lässt die Größenbeschränkung im Forum aber nicht zu.

Bis denne 
Marc


----------



## Puschi81 (11. Juli 2006)

@Christian:
Danke für die Offerte mit den Reifen. Werde aber die nächsten Wochen wohl fleißig Straßenkilometer sammeln, damit ich für das anstehende AC frisch bin.
Komme Ende Juli mit MTB-Reifen wieder in den Norden und melde mich dann mal hier auf eine Tour zurück.
@Kiko:
Danke für die Links.

MfG Puschi


----------



## Fissla (12. Juli 2006)

Moin,

hat vielleicht mal wieder jemand Lust, in Schmidts-Kiefern Fahren zu gehen ?
^^EDIT: Habe mal den Thead konkret gelesen...

Sofern ich auch Zeit finde (Motocross in Hoope), würde ich wohl dabei sein. Mir würde es am besten etwas eher passen um auch ein wenig eher zurück zu kehren.. Z.B von 14:30 bis 18:30 oder so etwas ?


Habe ab Mittwoch nächster Woche Ferien, da komme ich auch mal wieder häufiger zum Biken !!

Gruss
Niko


----------



## maxihb (12. Juli 2006)

um 14:30 schlafe ich noch... komme Samstag aus dem Nachtdienst und gehe Sa-abend in den den nächsten... bei mir is eher also nicht...


----------



## FORT_man (12. Juli 2006)

Hallöchen,

ich fahre morgen erstmal für ein paar Tage zum Biken in die Sächsische Schweiz und werde nächste Woche Donnerstag wieder zurück in HB sein.
Hat noch irgendwer Interesse in der nächsten Zeit mal in die Harburger Berge zu fahren? Ich war dort in der letzten Woche und man kann da stundenlang durch  die Botanik heizen 

Gruß Martinez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (13. Juli 2006)

moin,
dreht außer mir nachher ab 19:30 noch jemand eine Runde?
Gruß ralf

Schöne Tour, schön viel Wind..

*Schmidt's Kiefern am Samstag*, Fissla vielleicht um 14:30 bis 18:30, Maxi um 16:00 (wahrscheinlich am Parkplatz der alten B6), Marc??, ralf at usual.

So ist mein Fahrplan für Samstag: 14:45 HaW, 16:00 Parkplatz B6

Gruß ralf


----------



## baluweb (13. Juli 2006)

Hi Ralf,
das wird bei mir um die Zeit nichts werden. Wir bekommen ab 18Uhr Besuch, deshalb muss ich spätestens 17 Uhr zurück sein. Entweder drehe ich morgens eben eine schnelle Runde alleine, oder ich fange früher an, wir treffen uns für eine gemeinsame Stunde radeln und dann verlasse ich euch wieder. Ich muss mal schauen, wie ich das zeitlich gebacken bekomme! Also bis denne 
Marc


----------



## juk (13. Juli 2006)

Schmidt's Kiefern wäre ja auch mal wieder was für mich. Leider weiss ich noch nicht ob ich Zeit hab. 

Bisdietage,
Jürgen


----------



## maxihb (15. Juli 2006)

Also Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass ich aktuell noch im Nachtdienst (!!!) auf der Dienststelle bin und grade mal den Kampf gegen das Papier der heutigen Nacht angefangen habe werde ich wohl um 16:00 Uhr noch schlafen und vom nächsten tollen Nachtdienst träumen...

Bin für heute raus und kräftig bedient

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## ralfathome (15. Juli 2006)

moin,
angesichts der Absagen und Fragezeichen werde auch ich heute Schmidt's Kiefern nicht plattfahren.

Stattdessen geht es heute zum Sunset-Ride und/oder morgen zum Sunrise, wenn jemand Interresse hat bitte melden.

Sommer, Sonne, Biken  

Gruß ralf


----------



## juk (15. Juli 2006)

Wie wäre es mit einer ausgedehnten Tour zum Weyerberg morgen?


----------



## Martin1006 (15. Juli 2006)

Guten abend Jungs ,

möchte mich nun mal offiziell von euch(also denen, mit denen ich meistens unterwegs war , insbesondere Ralf, Jürgen und Christian!!) verabschieden. War eine kurze aber klasse Zeit in der ich mit euch richtig viel Spaß hatte . DANKE
In 14 Tagen geht es in die Pfalz, wo ich hoffentlich auch recht bald radtechnischen Anschluss finden werde. 

Also dann, werde das Forum weiter verfolgen und vielleicht sieht man sich ja nächstes Jahr mal wieder bei der ein oder anderen Veranstaltung.

Wünsche allen hier weiterhin sehr viel Spaß beim Biken .

Machts gut und bis irgendwann

Gruß  Martin


----------



## juk (15. Juli 2006)

Na denn viel Spaß in der Pfalz, und lass dich mal wieder sehen!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## ralfathome (15. Juli 2006)

moin,
Martin wünsche ich beruflichen Erfolg und viel Spaß beim Biken im Bikeparadies Pfalz, oder Pfälzer Wald, Donnersberg oder wie immer das genau heißt, vielleicht guidest Du dann irgendwann mal Bremer über die schönsten Trails und Downhills.

Weyerberg, wäre ja auch eine schöne Abschiedstour, ich würde bei gemütlichem Tempo gern mitfahren. Wann ist denn so Treff?

Gruß ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (15. Juli 2006)

Hm, wie wäre es denn so mit 11h? Gemütliches Tempo ist hier doch Standard, oder nicht?


----------



## ralfathome (15. Juli 2006)

moin,
na ja dann, 11:00, HaW(nehm ich mal an), Sonnencreme auf der Haut, Kette geschmiert und gute-Laune-Faktor auf max. konfiguriert  

Jihaaaaa


----------



## kiko (17. Juli 2006)

ey leuts.
ihr müsst mal nen bisserl flotter machen.
die wandern sonst ja alle ab. 
grüsse,
s.


----------



## ralfathome (17. Juli 2006)

moin,
jo kiko, hab ich auch gerade gelesen   Zu langsam für andere Mtbr   Zu alt für die Strasse   Wat nu?.......Und noch so lange hin bis zum nächsten Marathon  

Gruß ralf


----------



## Tretmuehle (18. Juli 2006)

Moin zusammen,

bin bisher überwiegend auf der Straße unterwegs gewesen und will jetzt mehr MTB-Touren fahren.
Hab gelesen das Ihr ein paar nette Touren am Weyerberg habt. Kann ich mich da mal mit einklinken und mich von Euch guiden lassen?
Alleine fahren ist auf Dauer ziemlich öde.  

Fährt zufällig jemand heute abend ab 20:00 Uhr am Weyerberg?


----------



## ralfathome (18. Juli 2006)

Tretmühle schrieb:
			
		

> ..............
> Alleine fahren ist auf Dauer ziemlich öde.  ............



Moin Tretmühle,
wie wahr, so ist es!

Bei den Touren kann natürlich jeder mitfahren, und die Entscheidung "runter von der Strasse" ist genau richtig  
Zum Weyerberg geht es leider heute bei mir nicht, ich hab Ruhetag. Vielleicht ein ander Mal.

Als Ergänzung zu Dino's schönem Bericht von der * Vättanrunde *in Schweden hat der MDR in seiner Sendung Biwak einen 30min Bericht gebracht, vielleicht wird der unter der Woche in der Nacht wiederholt, mal gucken. 

Gruß ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tretmuehle (18. Juli 2006)

Zitat von ralfathome
_Bei den Touren kann natürlich jeder mitfahren, und die Entscheidung "runter von der Strasse" ist genau richtig  
Zum Weyerberg geht es leider heute bei mir nicht, ich hab Ruhetag. Vielleicht ein ander Mal._

Danke für die Info. Wäre klasse, wenn´s demnächst mal hinhaut.  

Nimmt hier jemand aus dem Bremer Forum an den 24h von Duisburg teil?
http://24h-mtb-race.com/  

Gruß
Frank


----------



## DAMDAM (18. Juli 2006)

@ Tretmühle 

Ja, ich !!!! Wieso fährst du da auch mit ? Ich werde am Wochenende sichrlich mal wieder trainieren  , wenn du oder irgendwer Zeit und Lust hat : Einfach mal melden ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Tretmuehle (18. Juli 2006)

Jepp. Bin auch dabei. Wie könnte ich das verpassen, war ja schon im letzten Jahr klasse  

Kommendes WE muss ich leider auf die Rolle ausweichen, da mein holdes Weib sich verdrückt und ich die Zwerge sitten "darf"  

3 Wochen sind dann ja noch Zeit, da sollte sich ein Termin finden lassen.  

Grüße
Frank


----------



## juk (19. Juli 2006)

Tach zusamm,

plane für heute abend ne kleine Trainingsrunde zum Weyer "Berg". Werde wohl gegen 19h starten, als Treffpunkt würde ich dann Kuhsiel (oder HaW) vorschlagen. Falls wer mit will, rechtzeitig melden!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Tretmuehle (19. Juli 2006)

@juk: Muss für diese Woche leider passen.   Nächste Woche gerne  

Viel Spaß heute abend.
Grüße
Frank


----------



## riser (19. Juli 2006)

Moin die Damen und Herren!

Ich muss feststellen, dass es langsam wieder Zeit für den Herbst wird, damit sich das Gestrüpp und das Viehzeug von unseren Wegen zurückzieht. Das macht ja fast schon keinen Spaß mehr abseits von Waldautobahnen zu fahren. Immer das ganze Zeugs im Gesicht, pfui Teufel.    

Gruß

Dirk  

PS: Der nur noch zwei Klausuren schreiben muss. Dann ist erstmal Ruhe bis nächstes Jahr.


----------



## ohneworte (20. Juli 2006)

Moin,

traut sich morgen nachmittag irgend jemand aufs Bike?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Fissla (20. Juli 2006)

@ TretMühle,

sag Mal, wo genau kommst du denn aus Ritterhude ? Ich wohne nämlich in Ihlpohl und bis Ritterhude kann ich ja sogar aus meinem Fenster noch sehen...

Vielleicht trifft man sich mal ?


----------



## Tretmuehle (20. Juli 2006)

Fissla schrieb:
			
		

> @ TretMühle,
> 
> sag Mal, wo genau kommst du denn aus Ritterhude ? Ich wohne nämlich in Ihlpohl und bis Ritterhude kann ich ja sogar aus meinem Fenster noch sehen...
> 
> Vielleicht trifft man sich mal ?



@Fissla
Kennst Du die Shell Tanke in Ritterhude? Quasi da "um die Ecke" ist meine Heimatbasis.

Wir können gerne mal zusammen ´ne Runde drehen.  
Wo ist denn Dein bevorzugtes Revier?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Fissla (21. Juli 2006)

@ Tretmühle,

klar kenne ich die Shell-Tankstelle. Ich bin ja auch mal Jahrelang zur Moormannskamp-Schule gefahren... Da war ich dann auch häufiger in Ritterhude.

Tja, was ist mein bevorzugtes Revier. Das ist echt schwer zu sagen. Grösstenteils fahre ich eigentlich häufig die "alte B6" und biege dann häufig durch Heilshorn, über Meyerhoff in Richtung Werschenrege und wieder nach Haus ab. Würde aber gerne auch mal neue Wege kennenlernen, nur alleine habe ich auch nie so richtig die Lust dazu. Derzeit bin ich auch beschäftigt, ein paar neue Wege  in der anderen Richtung, wie z.B Löhnhorst, Holthorst, Schwanewede kennzulernen.

Gruss
Niko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (21. Juli 2006)

*Wie sieht's mit Wochenendtouren aus?
Garlstedt? Öllager? etc.*


----------



## ralfathome (21. Juli 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> *Wie sieht's mit Wochenendtouren aus?
> Garlstedt? Öllager? etc.*



Ich sitze sicherlich auch auf dem Rad, beide Vorschläge sind super  
Wer fährt denn noch mit?

Gruß ralf 

Hab mich für Dienstag in den Harburger Bergen angekündigt, Abfahrt HB 16:30, Abfahrt Kärntener Hütte 18:00, 2,5 - 3,5 Stunden. Mitfahrer natürlich willkommen, ein Platz im Auto für Bike und Mitfahrer ist frei.


----------



## riser (21. Juli 2006)

Jo, ich hätte wohl auch Lust. Nur nicht so früh. Ich will mal versuchen auszuschlafen. Wenn man ne Tagestour von macht ist die Sache eh entspannter und bei den Temperaturen auch gesünder.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## juk (22. Juli 2006)

Hm, is ja schon fast 11h, wollte eigentlich noch inne Ciddy. Kriegen wir ab 15h oder 16h was gebacken?


----------



## ralfathome (22. Juli 2006)

moin,
Backen, wie passend!

Kriegen wir! 16:00, Weserwehr, ruhige Runde.
Gruß ralf


----------



## juk (22. Juli 2006)

Meine Aufbackbrötchen sind auch gerade im Ofen. 

Bis 16h dann,
Jürgen


----------



## riser (22. Juli 2006)

Moin.

Wat heißt denn ruhig Runde? Wo soll es denn nu hin gehen? Natürlich bin ich grundsätzlich für eine ruhige Runde.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## ralfathome (22. Juli 2006)

moin,
@Dirk: wenn Du mitfährst, können wir Dich ja in Sudweyhe treffen, dann wird es wohl Richtung Syke oder Ristedt weitergehen. Oder Du kommst zum Weserwehr und wir fahren ins Oellager, wie von Juk vorgeschlagen, oder auch Richtung Syke oder Ristedt  

So bis max. 50 Km wäre für mich ok, wohin ist mir wurscht aber mit *anderen* Biken ist mir wichtig!! 

Gruß ralf

*Na gut, 18:00, *
Huch, falsches Forum, die Fotos oben bei den "Nachbarn" zeigen eindeutig einen Motorblock, "Pimp my Klöden", oder wie?!?


----------



## riser (22. Juli 2006)

Hallo Ralf,

schade das ihr euch schon auf 16:00h festgelegt habt. In Anbetracht der momentan sehr opulenten Temperaturen und dem heutigen entscheidenden Zeitfahren bei der TdF würden wir erst im Anschluss fahren wollen, also so gegen 18:00h/18:30h. Ansonsten wäre die Streckenwahl natürlich nach unserem Geschmack.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (22. Juli 2006)

Hm, das Zeitfahren. Stümmt. Da wäre ich auch für einen späteren Start in den Abendstunden. Der Mann in Gelb startet um 16:15. Geben wir ihm 70 min, dann ist er um 17:25 im Ziel. Dann könnte ich gegen 18:00 am Weserwehr sein.

Ralf, ist das okay für dich?


----------



## juk (22. Juli 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> *Na gut, 18:00, *



So. Jetzt sieht man das auch!


----------



## riser (22. Juli 2006)

@ Juk

Ok. Ich komm dann auch zum Weserwehr. Da mein Weg aber bekanntlich etwas länger ist, könnte es sein, dass ich mich ein wenig verspäte. Also bitte wartet auf mich


----------



## ralfathome (23. Juli 2006)

moin moin,
um 10:00 geht es am Sonntag vom HaW nach Garlstedt, so gegen 11:15 sind wir dann am Parkplatz an der alten B6, und dann werden Schmidt's Kiefern besichtigt. Wer mag mit?
Gruß ralf


----------



## Fissla (23. Juli 2006)

Schade, kam leider etwas kurzfristig, wäre sonst dabei gewesen...


----------



## juk (23. Juli 2006)

Wir kommen wieder. Keine Frage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (23. Juli 2006)

Fissla schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, kam leider etwas kurzfristig, wäre sonst dabei gewesen...



moin,
sehr kurzfristig, sorry!

Am Donnerstag habe ich frei und sitze wohl auch auf dem Rad, wenn jemand einen Mitfahrer sucht, einfach melden.

Am Sonntag sind die cyclassix, da möchte ich an der Strecke die Bremer anfeuern (wenn ich sie denn erkenne)

Samstag wird auch wohl eine kleine Runde gedreht

Gruß ralf


----------



## juk (23. Juli 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> Am Sonntag sind die cyclassix, da möchte ich an der Strecke die Bremer anfeuern (wenn ich sie denn erkenne)



 
Sehr vorbildlich!


----------



## el_barto60 (23. Juli 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> Am Donnerstag habe ich frei und sitze wohl auch auf dem Rad, wenn jemand einen Mitfahrer sucht, einfach melden.



Wie wärs denn da mit ner Feierabendrunde? Hab im Thread mal was vom Treffpunkt Weserwehr gelesen. Wenn das das beim Werdersee ist wohne ich da nicht weit von weg (Nähe Osterdeich). Würde sich ja für eine "schnelle" Feierabendtour anbieten.


----------



## ohneworte (24. Juli 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> sehr kurzfristig, sorry!
> 
> Am Donnerstag habe ich frei und sitze wohl auch auf dem Rad, wenn jemand einen Mitfahrer sucht, einfach melden.
> ...




Das ist super, werde schließlich auch mitfahren!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Fissla (24. Juli 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> Am Donnerstag habe ich frei und sitze wohl auch auf dem Rad, wenn jemand einen Mitfahrer sucht, einfach melden.
> 
> Gruß ralf



Bei mir ist bisher auch noch nichts anderes geplant. Wie wärs mit einer Nachmittags oder auch schon mal Vormittagstour, angesichts der Temperaturen. Könnte mir dann auch mal wieder die Kiefern vorstellen ?


----------



## ralfathome (24. Juli 2006)

el_barto60 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs denn da mit ner Feierabendrunde? Hab im Thread mal was vom Treffpunkt Weserwehr gelesen. Wenn das das beim Werdersee ist wohne ich da nicht weit von weg (Nähe Osterdeich). Würde sich ja für eine "schnelle" Feierabendtour anbieten.



Genau, das bietet sich an. Der Treffpunkt ist üblicherweise oben auf der Brücke über der Schleuse. 2,5 bis 3 h später ist man wieder dort, hat ca 50km mehr auf dem Tacho und hat im Oellager oder am Krusenberg die Trails genossen. Einer Feierabendrunde steht von meiner Seite aus nix im Wege, auch wenn ich am Donnerstag keinen Feierabend habe  



			
				Fissla schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir ist bisher auch noch nichts anderes geplant. Wie wärs mit einer Nachmittags oder auch schon mal Vormittagstour, angesichts der Temperaturen. Könnte mir dann auch mal wieder die Kiefern vorstellen ?


Schmidt's Kiefern ist z.Z. sehr sandig, der Spaßfaktor war eindeutig so'ne Buckelpiste, zur der man unter der Woche nicht fahren soll (darf  ). Weyerberg dagegen ist am WE immer so überlaufen, der würde sich Imho eigentlich für Do-vormittag besser eignen?

2 Touren an einem Tag, das geht.

Für die cyclix muß ich mir noch ein auffäliges Outfit ausdenken (an der Verpflegung Glühwein reichen,oder so  )

Gruß ralf


----------



## riser (24. Juli 2006)

Moin!

@ Ralf

Glühwein ist cool. Zumal ich auch immer so kalte Füße habe. Warum sollte es einem der Rennradler nicht auch so gehen. Findest bestimmt Freunde. Warme Getränke machen auch nicht so schnell durstig.  

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## ohneworte (25. Juli 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, das bietet sich an. Der Treffpunkt ist üblicherweise oben auf der Brücke über der Schleuse. 2,5 bis 3 h später ist man wieder dort, hat ca 50km mehr auf dem Tacho und hat im Oellager oder am Krusenberg die Trails genossen. Einer Feierabendrunde steht von meiner Seite aus nix im Wege, auch wenn ich am Donnerstag keinen Feierabend habe
> 
> 
> Schmidt's Kiefern ist z.Z. sehr sandig, der Spaßfaktor war eindeutig so'ne Buckelpiste, zur der man unter der Woche nicht fahren soll (darf  ). Weyerberg dagegen ist am WE immer so überlaufen, der würde sich Imho eigentlich für Do-vormittag besser eignen?
> ...




Meld mir unbedingt deinen Standort, Glühwein aufm Renner muss ich unbedingt haben! 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ralfathome (25. Juli 2006)

ohneworte schrieb:
			
		

> Meld mir unbedingt deinen Standort, Glühwein aufm Renner muss ich unbedingt haben!
> 
> Gruss
> Jens


Au weia, jtz ham's mi   

Irgendwo am Buchholzer Dreieck, wenn es für die Renner wieder Richtung HH geht.

Don't drink and drive

Ja nee is klar....neue Seite


----------



## juk (25. Juli 2006)

Glühwein? Erwartet ihr plötzlichen Wintereinbruch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el_barto60 (25. Juli 2006)

Hab mein Bike gestern in Reparatur gegeben (eine Bremse machte schlapp). Hab zwar gehofft es geht schnell; wird aber wohl leider bis zum Ende der Woche dauern.
Bin leider nicht so schnell auf den Beinen, dass ich ohne Bike neben her laufen kann  
Vielleicht klappts ja Wochenende mit ner Tour und viel Spaß Donnerstag


----------



## Fissla (25. Juli 2006)

Was geht denn jetzt letzlich am Donnerstag ?


----------



## baluweb (25. Juli 2006)

Touraufruf!!!
Nachdem ich mich die letzten Tage (okay Wochen...) etwas rar gemacht habe, sollte es diesen Samstag vormittags mit einer Tour klappen. Für Schmidt's Kiefern bin ich immer zu haben, aber auch für andere Vorschläge offen. Da ich um spätestens 16:00 Uhr zurück sein muss, schlage ich einen Start um ca. 10 - 11 Uhr vor. Wer hat Zeit / Lust / Interesse???

MfG
Marc


----------



## ralfathome (25. Juli 2006)

Fissla schrieb:
			
		

> Was geht denn jetzt letzlich am Donnerstag ?



moin,
Vomittags zum Weyerberg ist immer noch mein Vorschlag.
Gruß ralf


----------



## Fissla (26. Juli 2006)

@baluweb,

dein Vorschlag gefällt mir. Werde nocheinmal meine Termine checken, sofern nichts dazwischen kommt, würde ich dabei sein. Mittags könnte man auch gut im Restaurant Aus-Zeit einkehren, ist eine schöne, neue Bikerkneipe.
Sind Schimdts Kiefern am Samstag auch schon geöffnet oder nur Sonntags ?

@Ralph,

Weyerberg klingt gut, nur leider weiss ich nicht, wie ich dort hinkommen soll. Wohne ja in Ihlpohl und beide Strecken schon auf dem Bike zu Fahren, habe ich ehrlich gesagt auch keine Lust zu...


----------



## DAMDAM (26. Juli 2006)

Für Samstag werde ich mich auch vom Schreibtisch losschneiden  ! Also wo soll es hingehen und wann geht es los ? Fahren wir vom HaW nach Ihpol?

Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfathome (26. Juli 2006)

moin,
@Fissla : Vielleicht klappt es ein ander Mal mit einer Tour, Schmidt's Kiefern sind mir am Donnerstag zu viel Km.

Allen viel Spaß bei den Touren am Donnerstag und Samstag.

Gruß ralf


----------



## baluweb (26. Juli 2006)

Fissla schrieb:
			
		

> @baluweb,
> dein Vorschlag gefällt mir. Werde nocheinmal meine Termine checken, sofern nichts dazwischen kommt, würde ich dabei sein. Mittags könnte man auch gut im Restaurant Aus-Zeit einkehren, ist eine schöne, neue Bikerkneipe.
> Sind Schimdts Kiefern am Samstag auch schon geöffnet oder nur Sonntags ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Fissla (27. Juli 2006)

@baluweb,

dies Restaurant "Aus-Zeit" ist in der ehemaligen Allzweckhalle an der alten B6 eingezogen. Ist ca. noch 3 KM von Hoope entfernt. Haben eine schönes Auswahl auch an Salaten und warmen Gerichten zu zivilen Preisen... 

Ich wäre wohl dabei. Muss gleich nur noch zu Stadler und meinen Schnellspanner tauschen lassen, da ich genau so einen, wie von der Rückrufaktion betroffen, verbaut habe...

Sage dann endgültig morgen früh Bescheid, ob ich auch dabei bin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (27. Juli 2006)

Moin Moin,

bei mir siehts Biketechnisch ja momentan etwas mau aus... was zum Teil am Wetter liegt und ich gestern so n nettes Teilchen am Fußballen (genau an der Stelle der Cleats) rausgeschitten bekommen habe... lt dem Doc werd ich so am 10. August wieder biken können, dann aber mit Macht 

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## Fissla (28. Juli 2006)

Hmm, ist ja Recht Mau geworden hier.   Das Wetter ist heute ja auch nicht gerade das allerbeste. Also hier nun mein Tourenvorschlag:

Treffen: 9:30 Uhr am Griechen an der alten B6

Fahrt: Dann fahren wir in Richtung Schmidts-Kiefern (ich hoffe es kennt sich jemand aus, ich nämlich nicht  ) bis ca. 13:00-13:30 Uhr. Anschliessend Fahren wir ins Biker-Restaurant "Aus-Zeit", dieses ist ca. 1 KM von der Kaserne in Garlstedt entfernt. Hier würden wir dann einkehren und anschliessend wieder den Heimweg antreten ?


----------



## DAMDAM (28. Juli 2006)

Das am Samstag dauert mir dann doch zulange ! Ich muss ja auch noch Zeit zum lernen finden und hatte nicht geplant den ganzen Tag auf dem Rad zu sitzen ! 

Ich werde dann am Samstag wahrscheinlich am Vormittag kurz zum Weyerberg rollen und wieder zurück, wenn da jemand mit möchte kann er sich ja melden ! Ich plane so gegen 9:00 - 10:00 Uhr loszufahren !

Gruß Christian


----------



## Fissla (28. Juli 2006)

@DamDam,

wir können es kürzer halten, das ist mir egal. Ich dachte nur, so komme ich euch entgegen... Aber gut, dann werde ich wohl alleine eine Runde drehen..


----------



## DAMDAM (28. Juli 2006)

So der Termin morgen steht jetzt :

Abfahrt HaW 9:00-9:10 Uhr Ziel -Weyerberg und dann über den Abtrial wieder nach Bremen !

Wer Lust hat bitte posten sonst fahre ich nicht beim HaW vorbei !

Gruß Christian


----------



## Tretmuehle (28. Juli 2006)

Jo, bin dabei. 9:45 Uhr am Niedersachsenstein.  

@Fissla: Wie sieht´s bei Dir aus? 9:10 Uhr an der Shell-Tanke in Ritterhude?  

Gruß
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fissla (28. Juli 2006)

@baluweb,

da du dich jetzt auch schon länger nicht gemeldet hast und der DamDam jetzt meinen schönen Vorschlag nicht wahrnehmen will heul: ), werde ich die Tour morgen absagen ! Nicht das ich dann da stehe und keiner kommt.

@Tretmühle,

Weyerberg hätte ich auch Lust zu, ist mir nur leider etwas zu weit. Lass das mal ein anderes mal angehen und messe mal die Kilometer von Ritterhude bis zum Berg allgemein.


----------



## ralfathome (28. Juli 2006)

Fissla schrieb:
			
		

> ...............und messe mal die Kilometer von Ritterhude bis zum Berg allgemein.



17


----------



## Fissla (28. Juli 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> 17



Das ist echt nicht wenig. Dann wären das für mich 40 KM nur mit AN-und AB-Reise zum Weyerberg und dort werden wir sicherlich auch noch den ein oder anderen KM fahren. Das ist mir für morgen zu weit...


----------



## baluweb (28. Juli 2006)

Fissla schrieb:
			
		

> @baluweb,
> 
> da du dich jetzt auch schon länger nicht gemeldet hast und der DamDam jetzt meinen schönen Vorschlag nicht wahrnehmen will heul: ), werde ich die Tour morgen absagen ! Nicht das ich dann da stehe und keiner kommt.
> 
> ...



Hi Fissla,
mein Interesse steht weiterhin!!! Ich bin nur die letzten Tage bzw. Stunden nicht so regelmäßig ins Internet gekommen...  Dein Vorschlag hört sich gut an:

_=> Treffen: 9:30 Uhr am Griechen an der alten B6 <=_

Nur kurz die Frage: Wo ist der Grieche genau...ist es das Resraurant am Eingang zum Sportplatz in Garlstedt? Ich weiß gerde nicht, ob das ein Grieche ist...

Der Rest von deinem Vorschlag hört sich auch gut an: ca. 3h biken und dann eine kurze Einkehr vor der Heimkehr  

Ich schaue morgen früh noch kurz ins Forum, ob es jetzt klappt.
Bis dann
Marc


----------



## Fissla (29. Juli 2006)

Hallo Marc,

schade, dass du dich erst jetzt mit so einer Antwort meldest. Hätte ich das früher gewusst, wären wir beide zusammen gefahren. Nun habe ich schon etwas anderes mit meiner Familie am Vormittag geplant. Lass uns mal einen anderen Termin aussuchen, schlage mal etwas vor ?

Gruss
Niko


----------



## DAMDAM (30. Juli 2006)

So dann wollen wir mal wieder ein bißchen Bewegung hier rein bringen (sonst kauf ich mir auch sofort nen Rennrad  )

Da ich ja am Samstag zwei Leute kenngelernt habe die den Abtrail noch nicht kennen ( Ja die gibt es wirklich : Baluweb und Tretmühle !!), will ich da am Donnerstag (wenn es nicht zu dolle regnet!) abhilfe schaffen !

Mein Vorschlag wäre (der arbeitenden Bevölkerung zuliebe) :

Donnerstag, 19:00 Uhr Haw -- Ziel Abtrail !


Gruß Christian ( der wo wirklich vielleicht ein Rennrad im Winter kaufen will, aber nur um auf dem MTB noch schneller zu werden  _und vielleicht __dieses kleine Rennen in Hamburg mitzufahren _... )


----------



## dinosaur (30. Juli 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Vorschlag wäre (der arbeitenden Bevölkerung zuliebe) :
> 
> Donnerstag, 19:00 Uhr Haw -- Ziel Abtrail !




Hört sich gut an 

dino

ps: hab da noch eine interessante Ankündigung für den 6.8. im OL-Nachbarforum gelesen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2878237&postcount=221


----------



## DAMDAM (31. Juli 2006)

Da können wir ja Donnerstag mal drüber sprechen. Hört sich schonmal gut an und eine Woche vor Duisburg ist das auch das Richtige !

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (31. Juli 2006)

@ Damdam...

auf die Ankündigung mit den Renner hab ich gewartet  allerdings dürfen dann die Schmalreifen nur mit IBC DIMB Racing - Teamklamotten gefahren werden.... sonst verkauft man seine MTBzugehörigkeit völlig.... 

Da ich ja noch 10 Tage Trainingsverbot habe mach ich jetzt schnell die Seite wieder zu bevor ich ganz abdrehe  ich leg den Fuß wieder hoch und schau mir das ProTour-Rennen auf Eurosport an (ähm... das ist mit so komisch dünnen Reifen der Sport)... 

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## La Carinosa (31. Juli 2006)

Hallo Ihr wilden Dinger!

Da bin ich wieder. Gestern die Cyclassics in Hamburg durchgestanden und meine Tour von Bremen nach München hat auch geklappt (bin nur ein kleines Stück mit dem Zug gefahren). Ich kann das nur zur Nachahmung empfehlen, total super, so mit Gepäck durch die Lande zu fahren...

 Und gegen Ende der Rennradsaison fahr ich mal wieder mit euch Mountainbike...

Liebe Grüße, Yvonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (31. Juli 2006)

Ich les hier nur noch Rennrad, Rennrad, Rennrad... 

@Kiko
Dir muss dabei doch einer abgehen. 

Gruß,
Jürgen (auf die nächsten Cyclassics wartend)


----------



## FORT_man (31. Juli 2006)

Rennrad, Dackelschneider höhöhö,

aber egal, am kommenden Donnerstag 19:00 HaW bin ich dann auch dabei,

Gruß und bis denne

Martinez

P.S. Uhrzeit 19:00 kann wegen meiner auch noch vorverlegt werden, ich kann frühestens 18:00


----------



## dinosaur (1. August 2006)

La Carinosa schrieb:
			
		

> Und gegen Ende der Rennradsaison fahr ich mal wieder mit euch Mountainbike...
> 
> Liebe Grüße, Yvonne




Rennradsaison ist beendet! 

@Damdam: 18°° würde bei mir auch gehen (im Wolkenbruch geht allerdings garnichts)

ciao
dino


----------



## Tretmuehle (1. August 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich ja am Samstag zwei Leute kenngelernt habe die den Abtrail noch nicht kennen ( Ja die gibt es wirklich : Baluweb und Tretmühle !!), will ich da am Donnerstag (wenn es nicht zu dolle regnet!) abhilfe schaffen !
> 
> Mein Vorschlag wäre (der arbeitenden Bevölkerung zuliebe) :
> 
> Donnerstag, 19:00 Uhr Haw -- Ziel Abtrail !



Na das Angebot nehme ich als Unwissender doch gerne an.  
Die Abfahrtszeit kommt mir sehr entgegen, zumal ich aus Ritterhude anrolle. Vorher wär's etwas knapp.  
Wo ist denn der Einstieg zum Abtrail? Muss ich ganz bis zum HaW rollen, oder kann ich irgendwo anders zu Euch stossen?  

Gruß
Frank


----------



## juk (1. August 2006)

Wenn Du den Abtrail ganz kennen lernen willst, ist HaW schon der IMHO beste Treffpunkt. 

Fahrt ihr eigentlich auch bei Regen?

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## DAMDAM (1. August 2006)

Also ich fahre auch bei Regen (mir bleibt ja nichts anderes über, wenn ich in Duisburg fahren will !)

@Tretmühle 

Ich werde sicherlich 2x den Abtrail am Donnerstag abrollen  , von daher können wir uns auch um 18:25 Uhr an der Kreuzung Ritterhunder Heerstraße/Wümmedeich treffen ? Dann sind wir pünktlich beim HaW und u kannst dich an der Kreuzung wieder ausklinken und kennst dann trotzdem den ganzen ABtrail !

Gruß Christian 

@ohneworte 

Jens bist du auch mit dabei ?


----------



## Tretmuehle (2. August 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> @Tretmühle
> Ich werde sicherlich 2x den Abtrail am Donnerstag abrollen  , von daher können wir uns auch um 18:25 Uhr an der Kreuzung Ritterhunder Heerstraße/Wümmedeich treffen ? Dann sind wir pünktlich beim HaW und u kannst dich an der Kreuzung wieder ausklinken und kennst dann trotzdem den ganzen ABtrail !



Wunderbar  Bin um 18:25 Uhr an besagter Kreuzung, auch bei Regen  
In Duisburg wäre mir allerdings Trockenheit lieber. 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## ohneworte (2. August 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich fahre auch bei Regen (mir bleibt ja nichts anderes über, wenn ich in Duisburg fahren will !)
> 
> @Tretmühle
> 
> ...




Jepp,

hab ja schließlich Urlaub! Sagt mir nur wo ich wann sein soll!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## dinosaur (2. August 2006)

@Damdam: schreib doch mal, wann du zu deiner ersten AB-Trail-Runde startest; dann könnten sich weitere Mitfahrer je nach Zeit und Lust in die 1 oder 2 Runde einklinken Sehe ich das richtig, dass die 2te Runde am Do 19°° HAW jetzt fest ist?

dino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (2. August 2006)

Ich wollte ca. 17:25 Uhr losfahren, ich kann dann auch gerne beim HaW vorbeifahren ! Es ist natürlich kein Problem:

Wer will kann natürlich auch beide Runden mitfahren ! 

@Jens 

Ich fahre einmal um 17:25 Uhr und das zweite Mal um 19:00 Uhr da los ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## ohneworte (2. August 2006)

17.25 Uhr hört sich gut an. Wenn ich dann anschließend noch will kann ich die 2. Runde auch noch mitnehmen!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## juk (2. August 2006)

Ich komme leider erst zur 2. Runde. Wenn dann jemand noch eine dritte fahren will, ...


----------



## baluweb (2. August 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte ca. 17:25 Uhr losfahren, ich kann dann auch gerne beim HaW vorbeifahren ! Es ist natürlich kein Problem:
> 
> Wer will kann natürlich auch beide Runden mitfahren !
> 
> ...



Hallo,

das sind ja unschlagbar viele Alternativen...mit der Möglichkeit in Ritterhude habe ich die Wahl von 3 Einstiegspunkten. Dass kommt mir aber sehr entgegen, da ich erst morgen Abend dazu komme, die bekannte Reklamation gerade zu ziehen. Dann werde ich im Anschluss die Zeit checken und an den günstigsten Einstiegsort kommen!! Bis denne Marc


----------



## La Carinosa (2. August 2006)

Hmmmm... Vielleicht bin ich doch auch schon morgen um 19 Uhr am HAW wieder mal dabei... Wär ja blöd, sich jetzt auf die Faule Haut zu legen. Gebt Ihr richtig Gas, oder wie wird das Tempo so sein? Ansonsten werd' ich gemütlich allein die Runde zu ende fahren, wenn ihr mir zu schnell seid, da ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin, ob meine Erkältung schon ganz weg ist...

Gruß Yvonne


----------



## FORT_man (2. August 2006)

Alright, ich komme auch zur zweiten Runde (19:00 HaW), es sei denn es gibt einen Wolkenbruch, ist aber eh unwahrscheinlich.

bis morgen

Martinez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (2. August 2006)

Das ist ja schön das so viele Leute mit dabei sind ! Ich denke das Tempo wird nicht also hoch werden, da ich auch Ga 1 (50-65%) auf dem Plan stehen habe ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## ohneworte (2. August 2006)

Hi,

ich wollte auch nicht Vollgas fahren, hab ich in Hamburg gerade gehabt.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## juk (3. August 2006)

Aufgrund wichtiger Umbaumaßnahmen an meinem Bike, muss ich meine Teilnahme für heute abend leider absagen.

Besprecht doch heute abend schon mal, wo es Sonntag für eine lockere Runde hingehen kann!  

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## baluweb (3. August 2006)

Hi DAMDAM, 
sorry, dass es trotz der unendlichen Möglichkeiten nicht geklappt hat. Die Spezialisten vom ach so großen Zweiradcenter kamen ganz schön ins schwimmen und brauchten über eine Stunde...und auf die Frage, warum ein Bike "unrepariert" bzw. im Fall der Bremse sogar schlechter als vor der Reparatur raus geht gab es auch irgendwie keine plausible Antwort. Naja, so war ich erst 19:15 dort fertig und hatte somit alle AB-Trail-Anschlüsse verpasst. Da es am Samstag erst mal in den Urlaub geht, muss der nächste Versuch AB-Trail wohl noch etwas auf sich warten lassen.

Bis dann
Marc


----------



## Tretmuehle (4. August 2006)

@DAMDAM & Dino

Danke für´s Einweisen in den ABtrail. Schöne Alternative zum ewigen Deichrollern. Wobei die "Deichtaxi"-Jagd auch Spaß gemacht hat.  
Nur so gleich zu Beginn nach 3 km Einrollen ist das schon hartes Brot.  
Hatte diesen Spaß unerwarteter Weise beim Nachhauserollen nochmal und obwohl die Beine schon etwas schwerer waren konnte ich nicht widerstehen.  

Gruß
Frank


----------



## La Carinosa (4. August 2006)

Hab's leider gestern nicht geschafft. Aber ich bleib dran. Bis bald.


----------



## Fissla (4. August 2006)

Habe die Möglichkeit gestern auch nicht wahrnehmen können. Ich komme gerade von einer gemütlichen Runde zurück, doch da ist mir was aufgefallen. Ich habe ein MTBker an der Ecker Restaurant Mildahn/Faun getroffen. Sah auch recht professionel aus, war es jemand aus dem Forum, der mir da unbekannterweise durch die Latten gegangen ist ?   

Ansonsten schlage ich für Sonntag mal wieder die Runde nach Schmidts-Kiefern vor, wie ich auch schon oben weiter geschrieben habe...


----------



## juk (6. August 2006)

Rollt Montag abend (ab 18:30) zufällig jemand ne lockere Runde ab HaW?

Fragt sich,
Jürgen


----------



## ralfathome (6. August 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Rollt Montag abend (ab 18:30) zufällig jemand ne lockere Runde ab HaW?
> 
> Fragt sich,
> Jürgen


moin,
ja,aber weniger zufällig und dafür umso mehr locker.
Gruß ralf

Ach nö, neue Seite, und bei wem


----------



## juk (7. August 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> ja,aber weniger zufällig und dafür umso mehr locker.



Fein. Dann also bis 18:30. Aber schön locker! Oder wie der Fachmann sagt, Rekom!

Bis denne,
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (7. August 2006)

moin,
wer fährt denn noch mit?
Gruß ralf


----------



## dinosaur (7. August 2006)

Wenn's trocken ist, bin ich vielleicht auch dabei.

dino


----------



## DAMDAM (7. August 2006)

Bin auch dabei ! Auch wenn es naß ist !

Gruß Christian


----------



## juk (7. August 2006)

Das war es dann wohl mit locker...


----------



## DAMDAM (7. August 2006)

Das Stimmt so ja nun mal nicht da ich am Freitag nach Duisburg fahre darf ich gar nicht Gas geben im Moment ! (Ihr schafft es dann sogar mich auf dem Deich abzuhängen !)

Gruß Christian


----------



## dinosaur (7. August 2006)

Und ich fahr sowieso immer total locker 

d


----------



## ralfathome (8. August 2006)

moin,
am Nachmittag kommt hoffentlich die Sonne wieder durch: Wer fährt am Abend eine kleine Tour ab Weserwehr mit, so gegen 18:00 ?
  ralf


----------



## juk (8. August 2006)

*@Marathon-Fahrer*
Habt ihr am 20.08. schon was vor? Da der Schierker Endurothon dieses Jahr leider ausfällt , könnte man evtl. auf den 7. MTB-Marathon "Rund um Zierenberg" ausweichen. Bis zum 12.08. kann man sich noch anmelden, allerdings muss wohl das Geld bis dahin eingegangen sein. Nachmelden ist möglich, dann bekommt man aber wohl keine Conti-Schlauchtasche. Wohl verschmerzbar.

Hat jemand Interesse?

Gruß,
Jürgen



P.S.: Heute abend ist 18 Uhr zu früh für mich. Muss noch shoppen. Fahre evtl. ab 19 oder 20 Uhr ne kleine Runde.


----------



## ralfathome (8. August 2006)

moin,
Interesse? Logisch!

  ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (8. August 2006)

Und, schon angemeldet?


----------



## maxihb (8. August 2006)

Moin Moin...

wünsche frohes Trainieren... 

da ich jetzt beschlossen habe meinen Umzug zeitlich früher durchzuführen werde ich wohl ab morgen oder übermogen für voraussichtlich eine Woche vom i-Net ausgeschlossen sein  ... dafür ist danach aber das Arbeitszimmer größer...    

also dann bis nach dem Umzug

Greetz

Maxi (sind ja nur 50 m und ne Treppe hoch bis zu den 130 m²)

PS: am 1.Sept.2006 müssen wir den Umzug gewuppt ham... da kommt dat Focus nach Hause


----------



## ralfathome (8. August 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Und, schon angemeldet?



Hatta   Bin mal gespannt für welche Distanz? Und über den Empfänger von Cash rätsel ich auch noch.

  ralf

Nö, nu nich mehr, beide Rätsel sind beantwortet!!


----------



## juk (9. August 2006)

Fein. Dann steht ja schon mal eine 2er-Fahrgemeinschaft. Werden's noch mehr? 

Endlich wieder ein Marathon.  Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, daß die Distanz im Laufe des Rennens gewählt werden kann, oder? Wie man hier so im Marathon-Forum liest, scheint es sich größtenteils um Forstautobahn zu handeln.  Hauptsache mal wieder einige Anstiege und Abfahrten!


@ohneworte
Wann biste mal wieder in Bremen?


----------



## ralfathome (9. August 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Fein. Dann steht ja schon mal eine 2er-Fahrgemeinschaft. Werden's noch mehr?
> 
> Endlich wieder ein Marathon.  Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, daß die Distanz im Laufe des Rennens gewählt werden kann, oder? Wie man hier so im Marathon-Forum liest, scheint es sich größtenteils um Forstautobahn zu handeln.  Hauptsache mal wieder einige Anstiege und Abfahrten!
> 
> ...


moin,
so ist es, nach der Runde kann man entscheiden, ob man weiterfährt. Fast 2000 Hm auf der mittleren Runde  

Wer ist noch dabei am 20.08. in Zierenberg beim MTB-Marathon?

  ralf


----------



## ohneworte (9. August 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Fein. Dann steht ja schon mal eine 2er-Fahrgemeinschaft. Werden's noch mehr?
> 
> Endlich wieder ein Marathon.  Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, daß die Distanz im Laufe des Rennens gewählt werden kann, oder? Wie man hier so im Marathon-Forum liest, scheint es sich größtenteils um Forstautobahn zu handeln.  Hauptsache mal wieder einige Anstiege und Abfahrten!
> 
> ...




Mal schauen,

fährt jemand Donnerstag oder Freitag? Hab nämlch noch Urlaub! 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (9. August 2006)

ohneworte schrieb:
			
		

> fährt jemand Donnerstag oder Freitag? Hab nämlch noch Urlaub! Gruss Jens



Ja klar! Urlaub ist doch zum Erholen da


----------



## ohneworte (9. August 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> Ja klar! Urlaub ist doch zum Erholen da




Und wann denn nu?


----------



## ralfathome (9. August 2006)

Hättest ja schon was vorschlagen können... Vielleicht 'ne Feierabendrunde, damit noch mehr mitkommen können?  
AB-trail ab HaW, mit hohem Asphaltanteil, falls es regnet?
Vorschlag Donnerstag 18:30, HaW,
Bin aber auch für andere Zeiten und Treffs bereit.

Gruß ralf


----------



## juk (10. August 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> Vorschlag Donnerstag 18:30, HaW,



Da wäre ich dabei. Schon wegen dem Nobby.  Hoffentlich klappt's!


----------



## ohneworte (10. August 2006)

Hi,

ich bin dabei!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ralfathome (11. August 2006)

moin,
wie sieht es denn so mit Biken am WE bei Euch aus? Bei mir ist von der AB-trail-Runde bis zum soften Höhenmetertraining im Solling alles möglich.

Die Regenjacke und die lange Hose liegen bereit.

Gruß ralf


----------



## juk (11. August 2006)

Morgen möchte ich eigentlich Norbert ausführen. Muss nur noch klären, wann ich Zeit habe. 3 Std. rollen ist eigentlich minimum. Weyer Berg, Öllager, Barrien?


----------



## FORT_man (11. August 2006)

Ich habe auch Lust morgen eine Runde zu drehen, muß aber am Vormittag erst noch einkaufen gehen.

Gruß Martinez


----------



## juk (11. August 2006)

Wie wäre es denn mit 12:00 Uhr? Dann hätte ich vorher noch Zeit ein schwedisches Möbelhaus zu besuchen.

Treffpunkt und Ziel macht ihr mal klar.  Hauptsache offroad!


----------



## ralfathome (11. August 2006)

moin,
12:00 ist gut, vorschlagen möchte ich dann als Ziel das Oellager, Treff wäre das Weserwehr.

Gruß ralf

PS: Jürgen bringt Norbert mit, hat der hier auch einen Nick? Na ja, wenn er bei dem Wetter raus darf, ist er jedenfalls nicht aus Zucker. 

Im  LMB  bin ich für Sonntag in den Harburger Bergen angekündigt, ein Platz für Bike und Mitfahrer ist frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (12. August 2006)

Dino will gaaaaaaaaanz locker mitrollen. 12°° WW!


----------



## FORT_man (12. August 2006)

Hmm, da war ich wohl heute ein wenig zu spät dran  
Geht morgen hier noch was außer LMB in den Harburger Bergen?

Gruß   Martinez


----------



## Priester100 (12. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

nach langer Mountainbikeabstinenz ist es edlich so weit den ab Dienstag kann ich mit neuen Bike wieder mitfahren.     
Um mein neues Rad einzufahren möchte ich am Dienstag (16.00 Haw ) eine lockere Runde fahren und würde Worpswede oder AB-trail vorschlagen.
Wenn jemand einen anderen Vorschlag hat ist auch gut. 



Gruß Steffen


----------



## ralfathome (13. August 2006)

moin,
am Dienstag wäre ich auch wohl dabei.
Gruß ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (14. August 2006)

Moin Moin 

Nun will ich mich auch mal wieder melden ! Die 24 H von Duisburg waren das beste MTB Rennen (ja für einige war es ein Rennen  ) was ich bis jetzt erlebt habe ! Die ganze Orga war meiner Meinung nach perfekt ! (großes Lob nochmal!)

-- Also merkt Euch den Termin für 2007 vor ! Es gibt keine Ausrede die akzeptiert wird ! ( Man kann auch 8ter fahren um einfach nur Spaß zu haben !) --

Nun mal das Rennen aus meiner Sicht:

Unser Team und auch die Betreuung waren aus meiner Sicht perfekt ! (Auch wenn ich bei uns der "Schwächtes Fahrer" war   ) Das Fahren war im Vergleich zu Limburg besser von den Wechseln und der Strecke deutlich angenehmer ! 

Ich hoffe das ich auch näüchstes Jahr wieder Teil dieses Teams sein darf ! 

(Ach ja ganz nebenbei sind wir auch noch 10ter (inoffiziel !) von 140 Teams geworden und haben auch das Siegerteam von 2004 geschlagen !)

Weitere Infos dazu und auch Bilder gibt es wenn ich mal wieder ausgeschlafen    
habe und wiedr klar denken kann ! 

Am Dienstag werde ich wahrscheinlich noch nicht wieder dabei sein, da ich wahrscheinlich zu langsam für Euch sein werde ! ( Duisburg waren ja immerhin ca. 5 x die 25 Km von Hochsolling in 24 H !)

Gruß Christian







[/url][/IMG]

So sieht jemand aus der gerade 18 Std. wach ist und ein 24h Rennen fährt !


----------



## ralfathome (15. August 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin
> ..........Am Dienstag werde ich wahrscheinlich noch nicht wieder dabei sein, da ich wahrscheinlich zu langsam für Euch sein werde ! ( Duisburg waren ja immerhin ca. 5 x die 25 Km von Hochsolling in 24 H !)............
> Gruß Christian



Hi Christian,
auch der "schwächste im Team" wird bei der Platzierung mächtig Gas gegeben haben!, so weit vorn, Respekt    

Steffen wird den "Neuen" sicher nicht über die Bahn pfeffern, und ich höre auch gern, was Du noch Schönes zu erzählen hast?! Kannst ruhig mitfahren, Tempo spielt heute keine Rolle.

@all: Wer ist denn nachher um 16:00 HaW noch dabei?
Gruß ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (15. August 2006)

Das neue von Steffen habe ich gestern schon gesehen !     Das mit heute Nachmittag... naja ich gucke mal ob es regnet... und ob meine Bikeklamotten denn schon alle trocken sind ! ... Bei Regen braucht ihr nicht auf mich zu warten, da ich doch auch heute noch ganz schön im Eimer bin und mich auch nicht erkläten möchte !

Gruß Christian


----------



## baluweb (15. August 2006)

Mahlzeit!!
Ich bin wieder aus dem Urlaub retour und habe noch ein paar Tage frei - also beste Voraussetzungen um die kalorienreichen Urlaubssünden auf dem Altar von geölten Kettenblättern und schlammigen Reifen zu opfern! Ist morgen irgendjemand an einer Runde interessiert? Wann und wo ist mir eigentlich egal, so lange es ruhig wird. Wie schaut's??
CU Marc


----------



## juk (15. August 2006)

Nachdem ich soeben aus dem Nobby 4 (i.W. vier) Dornen (davon einen mit durchschlagendem Erfolg) von unserer Samstagstour heraus gezogen habe, sowie einen aus dem Ralph (100% Trefferquote), würde ich gerne den Verlust von 2 Schläuchen auf einer Tour zum Weyer Berg verarbeiten.

Ich wäre für *Mittwoch, 18:30 Uhr, ab Kuhsiel*.

Bis evtl. denne,
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baluweb (15. August 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ich soeben aus dem Nobby 4 (i.W. vier) Dornen (davon einen mit durchschlagendem Erfolg) von unserer Samstagstour heraus gezogen habe, sowie einen aus dem Ralph (100% Trefferquote), würde ich gerne den Verlust von 2 Schläuchen auf einer Tour zum Weyer Berg verarbeiten.
> 
> Ich wäre für *Mittwoch, 18:30 Uhr, ab Kuhsiel*.
> 
> ...



Hi Jürgen, das hört sich doch gut an! Aber hilf mir nochmalö auf die Sprünge: Kuhsiel ist die Schleuse am Deich direkt vom HaW, oder? MfG Marc


----------



## FORT_man (15. August 2006)

Ich bin dann auch dabei, Kuhsiel ist das da an dieser Schleuse oder so?

Gruß  Martinez


----------



## juk (16. August 2006)

Genau die Schleuse am Ende des Kuhgrabenwegs meine ich.

Dann bis dann 
Jürgen


----------



## Hendrik1 (16. August 2006)

Wann seid Ihr dann am Weyerhügel? Ich möchte da mal was ausprobieren....


----------



## juk (16. August 2006)

Gute Frage. Habe ich nie so drauf geachtet. Ich rechne mal grob mit 30-45min Anfahrt.


----------



## Hendrik1 (16. August 2006)

Dann schaue ich mal, ob ich es zu 19.00 auch schaffe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (16. August 2006)

Hendrik1 schrieb:
			
		

> Wann seid Ihr dann am Weyerhügel? Ich möchte da mal was ausprobieren....



moin,
was die Herren mit den Crossern da wohl ausprobiert haben?  

Wie man auf den neueren Fotos von Dino erkennen kann, gibt es im Oellager (u.a.dort) eine von vielen Herausforderungen, denen ich mich noch stellen muß. Wer am Donnerstag oder Freitag mitfahren möchte um am Workshop teilzunehmen oder den Unterhaltungswert geniessen möchte, wenn ich mal wieder auf der Nase liege, der schlägt einfach eine Zeit für den Treff Weserwehr vor. Einer ruhigen Fahrt zum Oellager kann dann ein intensives Wurzeltraining folgen.  

Gruß ralf


----------



## Hendrik1 (16. August 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> was die Herren mit den Crossern da wohl ausprobiert haben?
> 
> Wie man auf den neueren Fotos von Dino erkennen kann, gibt es im Oellager (u.a.dort) eine von vielen Herausforderungen, denen ich mich noch stellen muß. Wer am Donnerstag oder Freitag mitfahren möchte um am Workshop teilzunehmen oder den Unterhaltungswert geniessen möchte, wenn ich mal wieder auf der Nase liege, der schlägt einfach eine Zeit für den Treff Weserwehr vor. Einer ruhigen Fahrt zum Oellager kann dann ein intensives Wurzeltraining folgen.
> ...



Wurzelbehandlung? Vieleicht am Wochenende. Sonntag? Dann könnte ich noch GA Training vor und nachschieben.

Ne im ernst. Bin mit dem RR und 26mm-Slicks gefahren. Bis auf mangelhafte Bremstraktion alles besser zu fahren, als ich dachte! In Ermangelung eines Crossers mein Gerät für den Weser-Ems Cup. 
Ich kann bei dem Gedanken daran einfach nicht aufhören, zu lächeln.....


----------



## ralfathome (16. August 2006)

moin,
das dürfte dann etwa  so oder so ähnlich ausgesehen haben. So ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht, aber der allseits bekannte Herr auf dem Foto hat wohl vorsichtshalber das Bremsen gleich ganz sein lassen und hatte deshalb auch keine Probleme mit der Traktion.

Ist er auf Reisen?????

Bis dann denn beim W-E-Cup, ist ja nicht mehr so lange hin!

Gruß ralf


----------



## Hendrik1 (17. August 2006)

Ich habe ihn auch lange nicht gesehen *kiiiiiiiiiikoooooooo wo bist Du?*


----------



## juk (17. August 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> Wer am Donnerstag oder Freitag mitfahren möchte um am Workshop teilzunehmen oder den Unterhaltungswert geniessen möchte, wenn ich mal wieder auf der Nase liege, der schlägt einfach eine Zeit für den Treff Weserwehr vor. Einer ruhigen Fahrt zum Oellager kann dann ein intensives Wurzeltraining folgen.
> 
> Gruß ralf



*Freitag, 15:30?* Aber bitte nicht ins Öllager! Zu viele Dornen!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## ralfathome (17. August 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> *Freitag, 15:30?* Aber bitte nicht ins Öllager! Zu viele Dornen!
> 
> Gruß,
> Jürgen



Für Morgen ist Dauerregen angesagt?! Wenn die Klamotten bis Sonntag trocken sind...  Kein Oellager, keine Dornen, lockere Runde ab HaW.

Hatte übrigens den V-Reifen voller Glassplitter...

Gruß ralf


----------



## juk (17. August 2006)

Hm, gar nich gesehen. Evtl. können wir ja auf trockene Abendstunden warten. Wollte mich Samstag eigentlich schonen...


----------



## ralfathome (17. August 2006)

moinnochma,
@Wetter: hab das im Radio gehört, daß Du morgen so am heulen bist, aber auf Deiner .de sins's nur 44%.   .......Radio 

Freitag 15:30 HaW

Edit: Samstag schonen?  La Strada..

Gruß ralf


----------



## Hendrik1 (17. August 2006)

Ach wie peinlich! Sah aber genau so aus. Auch mit dem Wäldchen und so. Ausserdem war das Bild bei denen vom Weyerhügel.


----------



## ralfathome (17. August 2006)

macht ja nix!!, alles halb so wild 
Das Foto ist bei denen vom Juni, und es steht auch deutlich dabei:  ....in der Wolfsschlucht
Gruß ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priester100 (18. August 2006)

Hi,

wollte mal fragen ob schon am Sonntag etwas geplant ist oder ob jemand eine Idee hat wo es am Sonntag hingehen könnte?
Mein Vorschlag wäre Syke oder Tanklager.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## juk (18. August 2006)

*guckausmFenster* *grübel*

Wat solls. Bin ja nicht aus Zucker!


----------



## cand.arch (18. August 2006)

Tach auch, 

es wird Herbst und die Querfeldeinräder werden so langsam entrostet  
Samstag geht´s um 14:00 Uhr vom HaW los, Menschen mit noch breiteren 
Reifen sind gerne gesehen.

bis denn, Lars


----------



## ralfathome (18. August 2006)

cand.arch schrieb:
			
		

> Tach auch,
> 
> es wird Herbst und die Querfeldeinräder werden so langsam entrostet
> ..........
> bis denn, Lars



moin Lars,
Danke für die Einladung, imho dauert es noch mit dem Herbst. Ich glaube, nein ich bin sicher, daß es Dir auf der Strasse zu langweilig, zu öde, ist.  

Können wir Morgen mal ausdiskutieren. Wo soll es hingehen?

Am Sonntag würde ich gern mit Priester ins Oellager oder nach Syke, aber Jürgen und me sind beim Mtb-Marathon in Zierenberg.

Gruß ralf


----------



## juk (18. August 2006)

Oha, Ralf quält sich morgen auch noch. Dann muss ich ihn wohl den Zierenberg hochziehen bis mir der Schlauch platzt...


----------



## Priester100 (18. August 2006)

Tach zusammen,

was den Sonntag betrifft muß ich wegen einer Hochzeit auf der ich eingeladen bin umdisponieren und kann daher wegen ausschlafen  erst um 13.00-14.00 starten.
Was nun die Tour betrifft würde ich doch lieber treffen am HaW richtung Worpswede vorschlagen.
Wenn jemand einen anderen Vorschlag hat oder doch lieber zum Tanklager will ist dann auch ok.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## cand.arch (19. August 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wo soll es hingehen?...




Ich denke mal zum warm werden auf den AB-Trail und dann im großen Bogen zum 
Weyerberg. Mal schauen


----------



## Priester100 (19. August 2006)

Hallo,

weil keiner einen Vorschlag gemacht hat werde ich am Sonntag um 14.00 am HaW warten und wenn keiner kommt alleine weiter nach Worpswede fahren.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## FORT_man (20. August 2006)

Hallo Priester,

ich werde auch um 14:00 beim HaW sein, Worpswede könnte allerdings am Sonntag Nachmittag ziemlich überlaufen sein von wegen Spaziergänger oder so...

Gruß  Martinez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (21. August 2006)

Moin,

ich bin nach einwöchiger Versklavung durch meinen Arbeitgeber auch wieder da! Freitagnachmittagtour?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Priester100 (22. August 2006)

Tach zusammen,

ich habe am Mitwoch frei und würde eine kleine Tour vorschlagen wie z.B.Worpswede,oder vieleicht auch Tanklager oder Syke.
Was Treffpunk,Zeit und daß Ziel betrifft richte ich mich nach der Mehrheit.

Bis dann Steffen


----------



## ralfathome (22. August 2006)

moin,
Prima Steffen, wollte auch gerade eine Fahrgemeinschaft für Morgen suchen.

Beim Wann und Wo schließe ich mich auch gern der Mehrheit an, der Weyerberg scheint mir ein lohnendes Ziel zu sein da der weitestgehend dornenfrei ist.

Gruß ralf


----------



## juk (22. August 2006)

Die arbytende Bevölkerung kann frühestens ab 18:30. Wie schön daß ich ab Freitag Urlaub habe!


----------



## Priester100 (22. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin zwar am Sonntag bei der Regentour mit Martin schon zum Weyerberg gefahren, könnte mir aber auch morgen eine Tour zum Weyerberg vorstellen.
Weil ich ja frei habe, ist mir die Zeit egal und könnte mir zum Treffen so
14.00-15.00 gut vorstellen.
Für die arbeitende Bevölkerung würde auch ein späterer Termin ok sein.


Gruß Steffen


----------



## juk (22. August 2006)

Wenn ihr um 18:30 startet, bin ich dabei. Ihr könnt natürlich auch die 2. Runde um 18:30 starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (22. August 2006)

tja,
es ist ja Abends nicht mehr sooo lange Hell, meine Rückfahrt endet ja leider nicht in Horn.

Um ein paar Minuten zu schinden, folgender Vorschlag: Abfahrt HaW 18:15 und in Lilienthal an der gesperrten Holzbrücke auf Juk warten. 

Gruß ralf


----------



## juk (23. August 2006)

Wenn ihr weitere Zeit schinden wollt, könnt ihr auch um 18:15 an der Brücke warten. Das schaffe ich auch.


----------



## Priester100 (23. August 2006)

Hallo,

um dem wann wollen wir uns treffen ein Ende zu setzen, sage ich 17.45 treffen HaW und nach ein bißchen warten auf Leute die vieleicht etwas später kommen Weiterfahrt nach Lilienthal um auf Juk zu warten.


Gruß Steffen


----------



## ralfathome (23. August 2006)

moin,
bin dabei
Gruß ralf


----------



## juk (23. August 2006)

Priester100 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> um dem wann wollen wir uns treffen ein Ende zu setzen, sage ich 17.45 treffen HaW und nach ein bißchen warten auf Leute die vieleicht etwas später kommen Weiterfahrt nach Lilienthal um auf Juk zu warten.
> 
> ...



Darf ich noch etwas Verwirrung stiften?  Ich gehe jetzt davon aus, daß wir uns in *Borgfeld* an der gesperrten Brücke treffen, denn Lilienthal ist ja erst auf der anderen Seite der Wümme, und dort fahren wir ja an der Baustelle gar nicht mehr vorbei.

Wir finden uns schon! Werde mal versuchen, noch kurz vor 18:15 zu erscheinen... ASAP, quasi.


----------



## ralfathome (23. August 2006)

ohneworte schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> ich bin nach einwöchiger Versklavung durch meinen Arbeitgeber auch wieder da! Freitagnachmittagtour?
> Gruss
> Jens


moin,
wie wäre es mit 14:00 am Weserwehr? Ich war schon seit Jahren nicht mehr im Warwer Sand.  
Ist aber auch nur ein Vorschlag, hoffentlich gibt es noch ein paar Mitfahrer.
Fotos von heute sind
<< hier.


Gruß ralf


----------



## ralfathome (24. August 2006)

moin,
leider kann ich an einer Freitagstour doch nicht teilnehmen, sorry!

Gruß ralf


----------



## Priester100 (24. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

um am Freitag doch noch eine Tour mit ein paar Leuten auf die Beine zu bekommen würde ich erst mal 14.00 am Weserwehr stehen lassen.
Wenn jemannd einen anderen Vorschlag hat oder schon etwas gepant hat würde ich mich auch anschließen.


Gruß Steffen


----------



## DAMDAM (24. August 2006)

So Leute, ich werde nach meiner Erkältung am Montag auch mal wieder ins Bremer Touren Geschäft einsteigen ! Aber ich habe hier nochmal was für alle die Marathon "schon Fahren" oder "schon immer mal eine schnelle Tour mit anderen Leuten gegen die Uhr" fahren wollten ! 

Dank Dirk (Riser! Wo bist du eigentlich ?) kenne ich diesen Marathon erst !:

http://www.harzracing.de/index_content.html

Also Leute meldet Euch damit wir mit ner Menge Bremern den Harz unsicher machen ! ( Wie ich sehe sind Juk und Ralf schon gemeldet ! ) (Ich muß leider noch warten bis der Dienstplan rauskommt, aber ich denke mal das wird schon wie in Duisburg auch klappen !) 

Fragen könnt ihr auch gerne hier stellen ! JUK, Riser und ich könne Euch da sicher weiterhelfen !

Nur soviel :

Es gibt 3 Strecken (32,64 und 96 KM mit je 980 Hm pro Runde !) . Die Runde ist sicherlich für alle easy zu schaffen ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## ohneworte (25. August 2006)

Priester100 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> um am Freitag doch noch eine Tour mit ein paar Leuten auf die Beine zu bekommen würde ich erst mal 14.00 am Weserwehr stehen lassen.
> Wenn jemannd einen anderen Vorschlag hat oder schon etwas gepant hat würde ich mich auch anschließen.
> ...




Moin Steffen,

ich versuche um 14.00 Uhr da zu sein. Aber bitte nicht auf mich warten!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riser (25. August 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> So Leute, ich werde nach meiner Erkältung am Montag auch mal wieder ins Bremer Touren Geschäft einsteigen ! Aber ich habe hier nochmal was für alle die Marathon "schon Fahren" oder "schon immer mal eine schnelle Tour mit anderen Leuten gegen die Uhr" fahren wollten !
> 
> Dank Dirk (Riser! Wo bist du eigentlich ?) kenne ich diesen Marathon erst !:
> 
> ...




Moin, moin!

Seid gegrüßt. Wenn hier schon erste Fragen nach meinem Verbleib auftauchen, werde ich mal an dieser Stelle Laut geben.

Leider muss ich sagen, dass meine Räder zur Zeit etwas Rost ansetzen. Viel Arbeit und das ein oder andere Rückenleiden halten mich momentan vom Radeln ab.   Ich werde aber morgen eine kleine Proberunde machen, was mein Rücken so dazu sagt.

Der Einstieg zu einer gemeinsamen Runde muss dann wahrscheinlich aber trotzdem noch warten und auch die Harz Racing-Challenge wird dieses Jahr leider ohne uns stattfinden, da wir den September über die Rocky Mountains rocken werden.  

Aber ich denke ab Herbst wird wieder einiges mehr drin sein, vor allem da uns der Wald dann wieder so ziemlich uns allein gehört.

Bis dahin viel Spaß und den Marathonisti viel Erfolg!

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## ralfathome (25. August 2006)

moin,
daß Christian Werbung für Marathons im Allgemeinen und in diesem Fall für Harz-Racing macht finde ich gut. Vor einem Jahr wußte ich nix von solchen Veranstaltungen, und in 5 Wochen kann ich (ganz bestimmt) positiv auf die erste Saison zurückblicken.

Hinzufügen möchte ich, daß am 03.09. eine Streckenbesichtigung in Neustadt stattfindet, 11:00 ist auch eine gute Zeit. Ich werde wohl hinfahren und hätte einen Platz für Bike und Mitfahrer frei. Die Besichtigung kann man auch mitfahren, wenn man nicht gemeldet ist.

Gruß ralf


----------



## riser (26. August 2006)

Moin!

@ Damdam

Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass Mareike für Bad Pyrmont gemeldet ist. Deinen Namen konnte ich aber nicht auf der Startliste finden. Willst du nicht oder bist du nur für den Support zuständig?

Da Claudia noch unbedingt ein Rennen fahren will, ist sie jetzt auch gemeldet (für 36km). Und da ich meine Frau ja nicht alleine fahren lassen kann, muss ich von meinem letzten Post abrücken und werde trotz allem ebenfalls die 36km-Runde fahren.

Fahrt ihr mit Auto? Wann fahrt ihr los?


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## metulsky (26. August 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> ...Vor einem Jahr wußte ich nix von solchen Veranstaltungen, und in 5 Wochen kann ich (ganz bestimmt) positiv auf die erste Saison zurückblicken...
> 
> Gruß ralf



hi ralf ! viele gruesse aus uslar und alles gute bei dem naechsten marathon (wird ja schon fast zur gewohnheit 

wir werden dir aus ehrwald berichten !

viele gruesse

sven


----------



## DAMDAM (27. August 2006)

@ Dirk und Claudia 

Ich werde in Bad Pyrmont auch am Start stehen ! ... Aber ohne Startnummer, ich habe beim Veranstalter gefragt und darf als Begleitung ohne Nummer nebenher fahren ! ... Mein letzter großer Einsatz findet am 9.09. in Neustadt statt und dann nochmal der Kurbelix Cup ! 

Ich glaube wir fahren erst noch zu Mareikes Eltern am Freitag werden dann aber am Samstag mit dem Auto in Bad Pyrmont sein ! Ich bin mal gespannt wie Mareike sich schlagen wird (unser Ziel ist erstmal "Ankommen" egal wie die Zeit ist !)

Gruß Christian


----------



## baluweb (27. August 2006)

Hi, 
ist jemand heute spontan an einer Nachmittagsrunde interessiert?
Ich wäre um 15 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz auf der alten B6 in Fahrtrichtung HB bei Km 36,3...Ziel Truppenübungsplatz Garlstedt / Schmidt's Kiefern. 
Irgendjemand dabei?????
Bis dann
Marc


----------



## baluweb (27. August 2006)

Ich mach mich jetzt los und schau noch mal am Parkplatz vorbei. Vielleicht...
Und tschüss!


----------



## baluweb (27. August 2006)

Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum keine fahren wollte...pünktlich am Treffpunkt kam das große Gewitter!


----------



## DAMDAM (29. August 2006)

@Steffen und Marc 

Ich kann Eure Namen immer noch nicht in der Starterliste beim Harzracing finden  ... Ihr hattet doch beide schonmal Interesse geäußert bei einer solchen Veranstaltung teilzunehmen ! Diese bietet sich doch an von der Entfernung und den Höhenmetern ! Also gebt euch einen Ruck und fahrt da mit !

Gruß Christian 

P.S. Es darf natürlich auch jeder andere mitfahren (nicht wahr Dino ...!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priester100 (29. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich würde schon gerne mitfahren,aber ich habe ja einen neuen Arbeitgeber und kann nicht sagen,ob ich an einen Samstag schon frei bekomme.
Leider konnte ich nicht die Besichtigungstour mitfahren  und habe daher auch bißchen Angst  daß die Strecke für mich zu anspruchsvoll ist.
Aus diesen Gründen wird mir wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben,als hier im Norden weiter zu trainieren. 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## ralfathome (30. August 2006)

Priester100 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde schon gerne mitfahren,aber ich habe ja einen neuen Arbeitgeber und kann nicht sagen,ob ich an einen Samstag schon frei bekomme.
> Leider konnte ich nicht die Besichtigungstour mitfahren  und habe daher auch bißchen Angst  daß die Strecke für mich zu anspruchsvoll ist.
> ...



moin,
Steffen hatte den Arbeitsplatzwechsel schon bei den Touren erläutert, hier von mir nochmal viel Glück und mach ordentlich Umsatz  

Eine Streckenbesichtigung für die Harz-Racing Challenge in Neustadt findet jetzt am Sonntag statt, 11:00 Treff.  Die Strecken sind nicht so anspruchsvoll, wer am Weyerberg oder in Barrien Spaß hat kommt auch beim Marathon gut zurecht und braucht keine Angst zu haben.

An der Streckenbesichtigung am Sonntag werde ich teilnehmen, um 7:30 geht es in Bremen los. Ein Platz für Mitfahrer und Bike ist frei.

Hier nochmal der Link auf die gemütliche HP des Veranstalters: http://www.harzracing.de/index_content.html

Gruß ralf


----------



## dinosaur (30. August 2006)

@Damdam: Hätte in der Tat Lust bei einem Marathon mitzufahren; Harzracing geht aber aus terminlichen Gründen nicht. Wie sieht's denn bei dir mit dem 4er- Zeitfahren in Hannover am 7.10. aus? 

@RacingRalf: Teilnahme an Besichtigungstour am Sonntag überleg ich mir mal.

@all : Zwar kein Marathon aber nach Berichten auch eine nette Veranstaltung: Engteraner Wadenkneifer-CTF am 24.09. hab ich auf meinem Terminzettel stehen. Info hier:  http://mb.wadenkneifer.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=category&sectionid=2&id=16&Itemid=39 

Ciao
dino


----------



## cand.arch (30. August 2006)

Andi Arbeit aus dem Nachbar-Forum schrieb:
			
		

> *Veranstaltungshinweis*
> 
> Engteraner Wadenkneifer-CTF, für Crosser durchaus noch fahrbar, für Kompaktkurbler sowieso, also wie schauts aus?
> 
> Gruß Andi



Der Termin ist bei uns drüben auch schon angesprochen worden  
Mal schauen wer alles mitkommt.

bis denn, Lars


----------



## baluweb (30. August 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> @Steffen und Marc
> 
> Ich kann Eure Namen immer noch nicht in der Starterliste beim Harzracing finden  ... Ihr hattet doch beide schonmal Interesse geäußert bei einer solchen Veranstaltung teilzunehmen ! Diese bietet sich doch an von der Entfernung und den Höhenmetern ! Also gebt euch einen Ruck und fahrt da mit !
> 
> ...



Hi Damdam, vom Prinzip her 'ne gute Idee. Leider "muss" ich das WE schon andere Höhenmeter machen, und zwar die auf Helgoland...
Und momentan muss ich erst mal schauen, ob das Endlos-Kapitel mit meinen Bremsen bald ein Ende findet. Der Bremsdruck ist momentan für nicht viel mehr als Flachland geeignet - mit Abfahrt ist derzeit nicht viel.
Aber irgendwann ist immer das erste Mal - auch für ein Harzracing... 
Bis denne
Marc


----------



## juk (31. August 2006)

Ich will jetzt rollen! Sonst noch jemand?

Edit:
Ich plane für ca. 15h ne Runde Ab-Trail (evtl. mit Süderweiterung) und evtl. Rückweg über Weyer Berg ein. Je nach Lust und Laune. Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch der ein oder andere. Studenten haben ja auch sehr viel Freizeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priester100 (31. August 2006)

Hi,

bin heute dabei!

Gruß Steffen


----------



## juk (31. August 2006)

*Dann also 15h, HaW. *

Die Süderweiterung war wohl eher eine Norderweiterung. Oder wie war das?


----------



## DAMDAM (31. August 2006)

Der Student ist im Moment leider sehr stark erkältet und deshalb schon seit 7 Tagen nicht mehr biken gewesen ! Ich hoffe Samstag kann ich bei Mareike mithalten  ... naja in Neustadt fahre ich jetzt erstmal die 32 Km mit der Hoffnung, dass ich bis dahin wieder einiger gesund bin ... sonst werde ich dort wohl wieder abmelden müssen  

Gruß Christian


----------



## trapperjohn (31. August 2006)

Moinmoin,

ich hätte gerne nähere Details über die Hemelingen -> Oellager etc. Strecke, da ich gerade nach Hemelingen umgezogen bin und mein Singlespeeder aktuell auch wieder etwas offroad-tauglicher geworden ist. Allerdings hab ich noch keine Ahnung, ob ich mit meiner derzeitigen Übersetzung klar komme ... daher würd ich die Strecke gern mal in Ruhe abfahren.

Hat vielleicht jemand das Stück als digitale Karte oder zumindest als Detail-Text? Schön wären Beschreibungen für Doofe, da ich zwar seit 6 Jahren in Bremen wohne, aber bspw. das Oellager sagt mir gar nix 

Danke schon mal,
Flo


----------



## wanted man (31. August 2006)

@ trapper!
in meiner galerie findest du eine karte (leider irgendwie geschrumpft) wie du über trails und feldwege nach achim kommst. 
wenn du einen routenplaner bemühst, findest du das alte öllager als kleinen grünen fleck zwischen uesener feldstr., verdener str. und eisenbahn.
am samstag werde ich mich bei (nur geeignetem wetter - bin schon 3x durchgeregnet diese woche) auch ins öllager begeben. ebenfalls mit singlespeed.

@ alle anderen! ja, ich lebe noch! 
T.


----------



## juk (31. August 2006)

wanted man schrieb:
			
		

> @ alle anderen! ja, ich lebe noch!
> T.



Hilf uns mal auf die Sprünge... Wer zum Henker bist Du?


----------



## trapperjohn (31. August 2006)

Ah cool, damit kann ich schon mal was anfangen, danke!


----------



## ralfathome (31. August 2006)

wanted man schrieb:
			
		

> @ alle anderen! ja, ich lebe noch!
> T.


moin,
da liest er "Singlespeeder", und schon erwacht er von den Untoten!  Nee im Ernst, mir freue sich das er lebt!

@ trapperjohn: wenn Du auch nur (k)einen Gang am Rad hast, so sieht man Dich hoffentlich mal bei unseren Touren?!

Christian hat wohl die Dosis Erkältungen für den Winter schon im Voraus gebucht, da bleibt nur, auf baldige Genesung zu hoffen.

Den Pyrmont-Marathonis Claudia, Dirk und Mareike wünsche ich viel Spaß und Erfolg, Christian wird den "Begleiter" schon hinbekommen  

Bis bald ma auf'm Trail
ralf


----------



## juk (1. September 2006)

Kann mal jemand für morgen (Samstag) ne nette Tour vorschlagen!?


----------



## maxihb (1. September 2006)

ich habe FERTIG!!! Umzug ist geschafft und die Ruhe in der neuen Wohnung eingekehrt!!!

nu ist ja endlich wieder Zeit fürs schnelle Rollen der Laufräder...  allerdings hab ich heute mein kleines schnuckeliges Schmalspurrennerchen abgeholt und es mir natürlich nicht nehmen lassen das Ding gleich mal anzutesten... und das werde ich in den nächsten Wochen gleich mal perfektionieren... zumindest bis es wieder so kalt ist, dass man unbedingt im Wald über Wurzeln hüpfen muß!!! 

@ juk 

Morgen muß ich leider arbeiten... aber Sonntag könnte man ja auf den schmalen Reifen mit den paar mer Baaaaar n Ründchen drehen!!!

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (1. September 2006)

@wanted man: wär doch mal wieder an der Zeit, dass du uns den Guide ins Öllager machst  mit schön viel Brennnesseln etc 
ich könnte allerdings nicht versprechen, dass ich nicht aus Versehen doch meine Gangschaltung benütze 

dino


----------



## ralfathome (1. September 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mal jemand für morgen (Samstag) ne nette Tour vorschlagen!?



moin,
hmmhh, nun ja, äähh.... in so einem Höhenprofil von Neustadt lese ich immer > 30%, da wüßte ich schon *WO* das im Umland zu trainieren wäre. Aber schon wieder 'ne Schlappe einhandeln und schieben is nich, so lange kurbeln bis es geht....äähh fahrbar ist, natürlich.

Oder bei Sonnenschein einfach eine Genussrunde um 11:00 ab Weserwehr. Geht auch.

Gruß ralf


----------



## juk (2. September 2006)

11h, Weserwehr. Ich bin dabei.


----------



## wanted man (2. September 2006)

11h schaff ich leider nicht, ich fahr dann um 13:00h die brennnesseltour nach achim.


----------



## dinosaur (2. September 2006)

Schade, 13°° ist für mich zu spät 
also 11°° ab Weserwehr


----------



## wanted man (2. September 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> hmmhh, nun ja, äähh.... in so einem Höhenprofil von Neustadt lese ich immer > 30%, da wüßte ich schon *WO* das im Umland zu trainieren wäre.



bei der freilichtbühne in etelsen gibts ein zwei steilere auffahrten, oder am weyerberg wüßte ich auch ne ecke! da muss man halt auch 10x hochfahren um einen positiven trainingseffekt zu erzielen.

falls noch jemand mit will um 13:00 bitte kurz melden, dann fahr nicht umsonst zum weserwehr.







12:48 - und weg ......


----------



## FORT_man (2. September 2006)

Hallöchen,

wie sieht es denn morgen mit einer kleinen Powerrunde aus?

Gruß  Martinez


----------



## juk (3. September 2006)

Wow! Das Bike Team Bremen hat den ersten Saisonsieg eingefahren! Da gratulier ich aber artig!  Aber bei dem Trainer war das ja eigentlich zu erwarten. 

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## ralfathome (3. September 2006)

moin,
den Glückwünschen möchte ich mich anschließen   Toller Einstand!!
Wie, Fehlalarm?  

Gruß,
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (3. September 2006)

Fehlalarm! Wie schade...


----------



## ralfathome (4. September 2006)

moin,
am Mittwoch werde ich eine kleine Runde drehen, so 40-50 KM, kommt jemand mit?
Treff nicht vor 10:30, egal wo.
Gruß,
ralf


----------



## juk (5. September 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> am Mittwoch werde ich eine kleine Runde drehen, so 40-50 KM, kommt jemand mit?
> Treff nicht vor 10:30, egal wo.
> Gruß,
> ralf



Bin dabei! Ab 11h, HaW?

Und heute muss ich auch noch mal los...


----------



## dinosaur (5. September 2006)

11°° HaW wäre ich wahrscheinlich auch dabei 
Vielleicht in Begleitung eines MB-Novizen 
dino


----------



## ralfathome (5. September 2006)

dinosaur schrieb:
			
		

> 11°° HaW wäre ich wahrscheinlich auch dabei
> Vielleicht in Begleitung eines MB-Novizen
> dino


moin,
bring ma mit!       11:00 HaW, bin auch dabei.
Gruß,
ralf


----------



## juk (6. September 2006)

wanted man schrieb:
			
		

> bei der freilichtbühne in etelsen gibts ein zwei steilere auffahrten, oder am weyerberg wüßte ich auch ne ecke! da muss man halt auch 10x hochfahren um einen positiven trainingseffekt zu erzielen.



Ich bilde mir ein, mittlerweile alle steilen Anstiege am Weyerberg zu kennen. Welchen meinste, den zum Findorff-Denkmal?

Etelsen kannste uns ja mal zeigen, wenn Du deine Family mal wieder etwas vernachlässigen kannst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wanted man (6. September 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bilde mir ein, mittlerweile alle steilen Anstiege am Weyerberg zu kennen. Welchen meinste, den zum Findorff-Denkmal?
> Etelsen kannste uns ja mal zeigen, wenn Du deine Family mal wieder etwas vernachlässigen kannst!



ich vermute auch mal das du schon alles kennst! habs mal hier als google earth ortsmarken  hinterlegt!!
meine *F*amilie vernachlässige ich ebenso wie das rad *F*ahren. das dritte grosse *F* - Firma - drängelt sich arg in den vordergrund.


----------



## kiko (6. September 2006)

moin leuts
ich leg mir für meine stadt-und arbeitsjuckelei was anneres zu.
wenn jemand interesse am rahmen vom panzer hat, 150.
die meisten kennen die kiste ja.
orginalrechnung und ein paar kleinteile  (zb ersatzschaltauge).
fahr bald stahl in rot metallic.
s.


----------



## juk (8. September 2006)

Die Startzeiten bei http://www.harzracing.de sind online. Mir sitzt natürlich ein Bremer direkt im Nacken. 

Kinder, wat hab ick da jetzt Bock drauf!


----------



## ralfathome (8. September 2006)

moin,
tjoh Jürgen, da hast Du ja anders als bei den Massenstarts schon ma'nen Vorsprung auf den Bremer, und daß er Dir im Nacken sitzt, das kennst Du ja schon. Laß'n einfach wieder vorbei!  

[Enigma] Das Radio im Auto funktioniert nicht, wenn Du bestimmte Musik hören willst mußt Du CD(s) mitbringen. Allerdings ist der Wagen auch schon mit diversen Silberlingen belastet, alles außer coldplay. [/Enigma]

bis morje


----------



## DAMDAM (8. September 2006)

Moin Moin 

Ich freue mich auch schon auf morgen   Hatte heute den ersten tag wieder das Gefühl "Kraft in den Beinen " zu haben  . Wollen wir uns morgen so um kurz vor 10:00 Uhr bei der Startnummernausgabe treffen ?

Ach ich glaube hier guckt eh keiner mehr rein nech ... naja wir werden berichten !

Gruß Christian (Der wo jetzt schlafen geht !)


----------



## trapperjohn (9. September 2006)

Habs gestern mal geschafft, zum Mahndorfer See zu fahren. Schon sehr geil da, etwas kurz und sehr brennesselig, aber Spass machts! Mir fehlt leider sowohl Fahrkönnen als auch Kondition, sodass ich mit einigen Schnittwunden und diversen Nesselspuren aus dem Unterholz gekommen bin ... aber das wird schon noch


----------



## ralfathome (10. September 2006)

moooiiiiiiinnnn,
Harz Racing Challenge ist gelaufen:

Der Start,
statt Massenstart gibt es hier ein Einzelzeitfahren, die Teilnehmer werden im Abstand von 30 sec auf die Runde geschickt. Mit der Kette rechts schieben manche Teilnehmer lieber die Rampe hinauf, andere jumpen mit Anlauf neben den Kommentator/Starter. Nach dem Start von Jürgen fahre ich die Rampe hinauf, suche Halt am Geländer und versuche die Fragen des Sprechers zu beantworten obwohl ich mich lieber auf den Start konzentrieren möchte. Bin ja nich zum Spaß hier. 5..4..3..2..1..los

Die Strecke,
die üblichen Schotterpisten, Waldtrails, Abfahrten mit hohem Gras, ausgewaschene Forstwege, viel up and down. Eine Runde hat 32 Km und 980 Hm.
Hier ist allerdings am Beginn der Runde schon sehr viel "up", 2 knackigen Anstiegen im Wald folgen bald ca. 3Km steile Schotterrampe. Anschließend eine schnelle, holprige Abfahrt und dann der nächste Anstieg, lang und kräftezerrend. Nach der Verpflegung bei Halbzeit wird es dann flacher.

Schön finde ich die Trails, die sich an den Abhängen winden, schnelle Rechts, leicht abschüssig, rollen lassen und über den Waldboden brettern, toll!!

Mein Rennen,
unspektakulär, eigentlich ohne besondere Vorkommnisse, in der zweiten Runde etwas mutiger auf den Abfahrten (genau, die "egal-paßt schon" Stimmung) und wenn die Luft reichte auch zum Plaudern mit den Mitfahrern aufgelegt. Schön war's, aber nach 3:58 h im Ziel war ich auch happy. Beim Absteigen vom Rad dann ein heftiger Krampf im Oberschenkel.

Nachdem ich Jürgen an den ersten Anstiegen noch ein paar Mal sehen konnte war er natürlich an den Abfahrten endgültig auf und davon. Mit seiner Zeit vom Vorjahr im Hinterkopf war ich dann Ende der zweiten Runde etwas frustiert, das sind ja Welten. "Da bist Du ja endlich" So in etwa empfängt er mich im Ziel, ohne Helm bedeutet daß er sogar schon am Auto war. Ich bin noch frustierter, welch ein Rückstand?!? Bis er erklärt, daß er nur eine Runde gefahren ist, Krämpfe und ein Umweg, weil er einem orientierungslosen hinterhergetrottet ist, konnten ihn nicht zur zweiten Runde motivieren.

Christian war auf der 32er Runde wohl auch ein wenig glücklos (Platten), die wohl noch nicht ganz überstandene Erkältung hat ihn auch nicht schneller gemacht. Mein Respekt, in dem Zustand überhaupt zu Starten!!  

Christians Kumpel Claudius war bei seinem ersten Mtb-Marathon wohl sehr schnell, 1:44 h für die Runde. Respekt! und Bravo.  

Ca. 2,5 kg bin ich nun leichter, um 5:00 bin ich aus'm Bett mit knurrendem Magen, um 9:00 war schon das zweite Frühstück drin und ich hab schon wieder Hunger. Jetzt ist erstmal Bikepause. Nur ein bischen Putzen. Und vielleicht 'ne kleine Probefahrt. Obwohl, bei dem Wetter??  

Grüße,
ralf


----------



## juk (10. September 2006)

Tja. Es ist doch immer die selbe Shize! Kaum passiert mal etwas unvorhergesehenes (Platten, Irrwege, ...) sinkt die Motivation auf -10. Das muss man sich mal vorstellen: Ich schiebe am Berg und ein ca. 20kg schwererer Mensch als ich, pedaliert locker an mir vorbei.  Daran muss ich noch arbyten...

Das mit der längeren Bikepause verschiebe ich nun doch und trotz allem auf die kalten Wintermonate! Ich sehe einen güldenen Herbst kommen. 

Hab übrigens gerade noch nen kleinen Marathon für einen ruhigen(!) Saisonabschluß gefunden. Ist auch nicht so weit weg. Nähe Osnabrück. Bitte klicken Sie hier!

Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere Interesse.

bisdietage,
Jürgen


----------



## DAMDAM (10. September 2006)

Na dann will ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden :

Es gab viele positive und leider auch zu viele negativ Erlebnisse gestern in Neustadt :

Das gute zuerst: Bis Kilometer 13,3 lief alles super ! Ich hatte mich nach dem Start bis zur Startnummer 130 ( Ich 145) durch gekämpft wurde bis dahin nicht überholt und hatte eigentlich auch ein gutes Gefühl was die Zeit und der Platz in der Herren Wertung anging. Doch dann nahm das Unheil seinen Lauf:
- Ich hatte auf der etwas längeren Schotterabfahrt bei Kilometer 9 ca. meine Zweite Flasche verloren, so daß ich bis zur Verpflegung leider nichts mehr zu trinken hatte, was sich aber erst später herrausstellen sollte  

- Ich habe trotz dem Verlust des Wassers keinen Gang rausgenommen, weil ich unter die ersten drei in meiner Klasse wollte, bei Kilometer 12 hatte ich nach der dortigen Abfahrt das erstmal das Gefühl, dass ich ein bißchen zuwenig getrunken habe. Es folgte bis ins Ziel eine Erfahrungsreise durch die einzeln Stufen der Dehydrierung des menschlichen Körpers! 

- Aber es kam dann doch noch die Verpflegungsstation(super organisiert, Danke nochmal!) , meine Flasche wurde wieder mit Wasser gefüllt und ich versuchte meinen immer schwächer werdenden Körper mit einem Powergel noch einmal zu puschen und mich über das etwas "flacher" werdende Profil zu retten !

- Auf der nun folgenden Schotterabfahrt nahm die Bezeichnung "Schwarzer Tag" seinen Lauf in Form eines Plattens (Hatte eigentlich überhaupt irgendwer noch einen Platten an dem Tag dort ?) . Das beheben des Plattens kostete mich ca. 3min 30sek (laut HacAufzeichnung ! Es ist auch mit einem Puls von 200 wirklich nicht so einfach einen Reifen zu wechseln ! ) An dieser Stelle noch einmal DANKE an die Erfinder der Gaspatronen fürs MTB  

- Da mich dieser Platten doch sehr wurmte und ich auch das 1te Mal an diesem Tag überholt wurde, powerte ich das nächste relativ flache Stück noch einmal durch, mit dem Erfolg das ich zwar die Fahrer die mich überholt hatten wieder (ein 2tes Mal) überholen konnte, durch als ich am nächsten Anstieg ca. Km 23 feststellte, das die Wasserflasche wieder leer war und die Beine immer schwerer wurden, gesellten sich so langsam auch Kopfschmerzen und ein trockener Mut zu mir und wurden mein Begleiter bis zum Ziel ! 

- Zu Ende bleibt nicht viel zu sagen nur das ich gefahren bin wie ein kleines Kind und ich irgendwann aufgehört habe die Fahrer zu zählen die an mir vorbeigefahren sind. Nachdem auf der letzten Abfahrt mir bei den etwas heftigeren Erschütterungen immer schwarz vor Augen geworden ist, bin ich die Abfahrt nur noch runtergerollt und habe für die letzten 8 Km eine Ewigkeit gebraucht !   

Abschließend bleibt zusagen, dass ich hoffe, dass niemand von Euch einmal eine solche Erfahrung machen muß (Ich mußte erstmal eine 1,5 L Flasche Wasser trinken bevor ich wieder Schwitzen konnte !) ! Sicherlich hätte ich das Ganze nicht soweit kommen lassen müssen, indem ich ein bißchen das Gas rausgenomen hätte, aber ich wollte in dem Moment einfach einen guten Saisonabschluß haben. 

Ich werde jetzt erstmal 2 Wochen pausieren und dann mal Gucken wie die Form ist, die Idee von JUK finde ich sehr Interessant   Wäre auch eine gute Gelegenheit für alle Bremertourenfahrer die Marathonerfahrung zu machen !

@ Ralf 

Klasse Leistung   Einziger Bremer der immer eine Super Leistung bringt !

@JUK 

Wir vergessen einfach diesen Tag ! Saisonabschluß verschieben wir auf den 14.10 ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfathome (11. September 2006)

moin,
es ist schon ein hoher Anspruch, dritter werden zu wollen. Die "Luft" ist in der Region schon sehr dünn. Entweder oder....!  Christian wird das "Treppchen" schon noch erreichen!  Eine kleine gelbe P-bar und eine große silberne Flasche lagen fast einträchtig nebeneinander auf einem eigentlich ebenen Stück am Anfang des Trails bei einer Kurve, ist Dir da mal Hinterrad weggerutscht?

Christian war es auch, der mal den Langenberg-Marathon im Sauerland erwähnt hat. 01. 10., 3 Runden sind dort 111Km und 25xx Hm. Bei richtig gutem Wetter würde ich da mitfahren wollen. Dann wäre der Marathon in Bad Laer am 14. als Zuschauer/ Flaschenträger für mich die Option, mitfahren ist dann nix.

Die beiden Marathons über fast 2000 Hm und 82 bzw. 64 Km waren nicht so ganz ohne. Und ich mußte anschließend immer an das Mädel denken, das in Friedrichsbrunn 104 Km gefahren ist, ich glaube 6 Stunden war sie unterwegs und davon die letzten 1-2 auch noch allein bei miesem Wetter. Mit Harz-Racing in den Knochen kann ich da nur in Demut und voller Bewunderung fragen:

*Claudia, wie schaffst Du das?*

Die beiden sind wohl auf Reisen und da wird wohl keine Antwort kommen, aber vor dieser sportlichen Leistung mache ich artig einen Kniefall.

@Trapperjohn: Schönes Foto, schönes Rad, schöne Stimmung. Auch die Wunden werden heilen!

Bis bald
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (11. September 2006)

So meine Herren wie sieht es aus ? Bei dem Wetter heute und morgen muss ja schon fast ne kleine Runde drehen ! Wenn jemand heute gegen frühen Abend Lust hat einfach hier posten ! 

@Samstagsracer 

Mein Vorderrad war auch platt gestern morgen , Ich glaube das hätte mir da dann den Rest gegeben ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## FORT_man (12. September 2006)

Hallöchen,

was ist mit dem morgigen Mittwoch? Das Wetter ist ja immer noch gut, man könnte nochmal den guten alten AB-Trail fahren, heute mußte ich leider lange arbeiten, daher war da nix mit mir.
Wie wäre es mit 18:00 HaW? Wesentlich früher geht bei mir nicht wegen Arbeit.

Gruß Martinez


----------



## DAMDAM (12. September 2006)

Ja Ich komme vorbei ! vielleicht wenn wir nicht so schnell fahren fahre ich auch mit (bin im Moment ziemlich langsam  ). 

Ich versuche im Moment meine Form für Osnabrück wieder ein letztes Mal in diesem Jahr aufzubauen. d.h. langsam mit hoher Trittfrequenz die Beine wieder locker zu bekommen und hoffe, dass die Kraft bald wieder kommt damit ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## DAMDAM (13. September 2006)

Muss leider Absagen schaffe das heute nicht mehr !

Gruß Christian


----------



## DAMDAM (14. September 2006)

So nachdem ich heute schon wieder alleine unterwegs war hoffe ich mal,dass wir am Wochenende eine etwas größere Tour fahren können vielen Leuten ! Meine einzige Bitte ist, dass diese am Sonntag stattfindet !

Mein Vorschlag: 

Treffen: 11:00 Uhr 
Wo: Entweder HaW oder Weserwehr 
Dauer: 2-3 Std. (richtet sich danach wer da ist würde ich sagen )
Wohin: Ist mir egal (Weyerberg+Abtrail, Syke, was ganz neues,etc.)

Auch Crosser sind herzlich eingeladen !

Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfathome (15. September 2006)

moin,
wenn Christian "was ganz Neues" andenkt und vielleicht auch noch Crosser dabei sind muß man doch mit!  

Sonntag 11:00 ist perfekt

Gruß,
ralf


----------



## eurasio (16. September 2006)

...die Einladung nehme ich glatt an, 11Uhr am HAW würde mir auch sehr gut passen!
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## DAMDAM (17. September 2006)

Also sagen wir heute um 11:00 Uhr HaW erstmal ! Wetter ist auch gut hoffe das wir noch einige mehr werden !

Gruß Christian


----------



## cand.arch (19. September 2006)

Hi, fährt jemand die Woche noch mal raus??? 
Sozusagen als Vorbereitung zur Engteraner Wadenkneifer-CTF am Wochenende 

bis denn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (19. September 2006)

cand.arch schrieb:


> Hi, fährt jemand die Woche noch mal raus???
> Sozusagen als Vorbereitung zur Engteraner Wadenkneifer-CTF am Wochenende
> 
> bis denn...



komisch, das ralle sich nich gemeldet hat. der hat mich im tempowahn fast übern haufen geballert. das rad kannte ich nur noch nicht. oder war ers gar nicht? ging alles viel zu schnell.
s.


----------



## ralfathome (19. September 2006)

moin,
nee, ralf war das gar nicht, und schon gar nicht mit dem Stevens S8, das mal neu war. Über den Haufen ballern, den Kiko?, nee, nie nich trau ich mir das, und Tempowahn, iiiccchhhh?, siehe auch Signatur .

Arbeit ist Arbeit, da wollte ich nicht stören, und wenn Winkeleisen o.ä. in Kopfhöhe  über die Ladebordwände von Lkw's ragen bin ich schnell weg!

Die Wettervorhersage für meinen freien Tag prophezeite Regen, also hab ich aufräumen geplant. Nach dem Einkaufen bei strahlend blauem Himmel habe ich dann sehr *spontan* auf dem Rad gesessen, weil der Post von Lars auf eine Feierabendrunde deutet (liege ich da richtig?)

@Lars: Mi oder Do, nicht vor 16:00?


----------



## riser (19. September 2006)

Hallo Leute,

hier melden sich zwei aus Whistler, Kanada. Nachdem wir gestern den Bike-Park gerockt haben, werden wir uns nochmal ein All-Mountain-Bike unter den Arsch packen und die wirklich herliche Gegend erkunden. Bilder gibt es leider erst, wenn wir wieder in Deutschland sind, aber ihr koennt uns glauben: Arschgeil hier  !

Viel Spass in Deutschland beim biken, wir muessen los  !

Gruss 
Claudia und Dirk


----------



## cand.arch (19. September 2006)

Ich habe URLAUB


----------



## ralfathome (19. September 2006)

cand.arch schrieb:


> Ich habe URLAUB


Ich nicht  . Aber nach 16:00 geht schon noch 'ne Tour.


----------



## cand.arch (19. September 2006)

Morgen Nachmittag? 16:30 Uhr am HaW?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (20. September 2006)

moin,
geschrieben um 23:36, also ist morgen heute, Mittwoch, 16:30 HaW geht klar.
gruß ralf


----------



## cand.arch (20. September 2006)

Das ist gut, dann komme ich auch. Und wer noch?


----------



## eurasio (20. September 2006)

Ich!


----------



## Campagnolo (21. September 2006)

man...hätte ich das früher gelesen, wäre ich auch mitgefahren. Stattdessen war ich mit einem Haufen RR Fahrer zur gleichen Zeit unterwegs....war aber auch nicht schlecht...

Lars ..Christian...seit ihr am Sonntag dabei ?


----------



## cand.arch (21. September 2006)

Ich bin dabei, und so wie ich Christian/eurasio vertstanden habe, möchte er auch mit.

Und dann kommt Ralf bestimmt auch mit


----------



## eurasio (21. September 2006)

Wenn für Sonntag noch ein Plätzchen frei ist, würde ich gerne mitkommen...und evtl.morgen noch ne kleine Runde?


----------



## ralfathome (21. September 2006)

moin,
das schöne Wetter lud zur Feierabendrunde, am Werdersee reißt Martin mich aus meinen Gedanken  und zu zweit geht es weiter auf gemütliche Tour. 

Na ja, keine 1000 m von der Haustür entfernt bei der Abfahrt vom harmlosen, unspektakulären, langweiligen Hausmaulwurfshügel geht's ab über den Lenker.

Nach Engter sieht es bei mir im Moment gar nicht aus. Nase, Rücken, Beine und besonders die Handgelenke, alles noch dran, sonst würde es ja auch nicht weh tun.  Ice Ice baby

Bis in bälde


----------



## FORT_man (21. September 2006)

Hi Ralf,

erstmal gute Besserung, ich hoffe, es ist nicht allzu schlimm.
Ich bin dann noch über den Flughafen zurück in die Neustadt gefahren und war dann so gegen 19:30 wieder zurück.
Am Wochenende bin ich leider nicht in Bremen und melde mich die Tage dann nochmal.

Martinez


----------



## juk (21. September 2006)

@Ralf
Gute Besserung! Und was noch wichtiger ist; wie geht's dem Material?


----------



## Campagnolo (22. September 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> das schöne Wetter lud zur Feierabendrunde, am Werdersee reißt Martin mich aus meinen Gedanken  und zu zweit geht es weiter auf gemütliche Tour.
> 
> Na ja, keine 1000 m von der Haustür entfernt bei der Abfahrt vom harmlosen, unspektakulären, langweiligen Hausmaulwurfshügel geht's ab über den Lenker.
> ...



Dir noch ne gute Besserung...Lass dich ein wenig pflegen ! Diese blöden Prellungen tun ziemlich weh...kenne was davon...

@ Christian.. ein Platz hätte ich evtl. noch frei... Müssen mal sehen, ob Andi bei Lars mitfahren kann. Schaun wir mal.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cand.arch (22. September 2006)

Hi Ralf, 

das kann doch nicht sein! Du fährst die tiefsten Abgründe herunter und stürzt
dann über einen Maulwurfshügel? Ich hoffe es war nicht so schlimm, gute Besserung.  


@Campa:
Einen Platz habe ich auch frei, Christian hatte sich am Mittwoch schon 
angemeldet. Du kannst ja sonst Andi mitnehmen und wir fahren dann gemeinsam 
zum wadenkneifen.


----------



## Andi Arbeit (22. September 2006)

Ich bin da völlig offen & voreingenommen, und fahre bei jedem gerne mit  

Gruß Andi

@ Ralf: Allet Jute!


----------



## cand.arch (22. September 2006)

Hi Crosser, 
da die Mountainbiker wohl im Moment nicht so zahlreich vertreten sind, habe ich
das Thema wieder nach drüben verlegt http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=281075#post281075

bis denn...


----------



## ralfathome (22. September 2006)

Campagnolo schrieb:


> ........... Diese blöden Prellungen tun ziemlich weh......


so ist es, und man hat lange was davon.

Vielen Dank an alle für die tröstenden Worte!

Bis dann,
ralf


----------



## Priester100 (23. September 2006)

Hallo Leute,

wie wäre es bei diesen tollen Wetter mit einer Tour am Sonntag in Richtung Syke oder vieleicht ins Tanklager?
Wegen ausschlafen würde ich 13.00 -14.00 am Weserwehr vorschlagen.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Priester100 (23. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
für Kurzentschlossene die morgen doch noch eine Tour machen wollen,werde morgen um 14.00 am HaW kurz warten.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## DAMDAM (23. September 2006)

Gut ich bin morgen um 14:00 Uhr beim HaW !

Gruß Christian


----------



## cand.arch (25. September 2006)

Na Ralf,

wieder fit


----------



## DAMDAM (25. September 2006)

So ich war heute einkaufen bei meinem Arbeitgeber und bin jetzt nach Sonntag auch wieder einsatzbereit und würde gerne, wenn es nicht zu nass ist Mittwoch und Donnerstag ein paar kleine Runden drehen ! Am Freitag muß ich leider mal wieder arbeiten aber am Sonntag schlage ich schonmal eine längere Tour vor ! Ideen und Wünsche könnt ihr gerne äußeren ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (26. September 2006)

cand.arch schrieb:


> Na Ralf,
> 
> wieder fit


Nein, immer noch angeschlagen, aber solange sich die Räder noch drehen wird weitergerollt.... 
Gruß,
ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (26. September 2006)

Moin Moin 

Ich plane im Moment eine Leistungsdiagnostik Mitte Oktober zu machen, um meine Individuellen Herzfrequenzzonen mal professionell bestimmen zu lassen ! 

Ich habe sogar das hier in Bremen gefunden www.lactaticus.de und mal gefragt wie es mit Gruppenrabatt aussieht also wenn hier jemand Interesse hat kann er/sie sich ja bei mir per PN oder hier melden !

Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfathome (26. September 2006)

moin,
am Donnerstag habe ich frei und würde bestimmt auch 'ne kleine Tour fahren.
Trockenes Wetter wäre schön!
Gruß,
ralf


----------



## Riverspoon (27. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin seit Anfang des Jahres mit meinem MTB unterwegs und was Gelände angeht fahr ich eigentlich immer nach CLP auf die BMX-Bahn. Nun wollte ich mich mal in Bremen umschauen und hab was vom alten Öllager in Achim gelesen. Wie komm ich denn da hin und gibt es da ne richtige Strecke oder ist es er Wald mit netten Hügeln? Ich möchte halt gern ein paar steile Abfahrten und ein paar Springmöglichkeiten, Strecke fahren ist nicht so mein Ding...

Ich sag schonmal danke...
gruß
Steffen


----------



## ralfathome (27. September 2006)

moin,
hi Steffen, zum Oellager mit dem PKW über die A27 Richtung Verden, in Achim-Ost abfahren Richtung Achim, nach der Eisenbahnbrücke kommt eine Fußgängerampel, 100m danach ist links eine Strasse/Einfahrt (Worpsweder Strasse lt. Stadtplan) zum Sportplatz, dort dürfte man eigentlich gut parken können. Das Oellager erstreckt sich hinter diesem Sportplatz. http://stadtplan.achim.de/

Ein paar Abfahrten gibt es da schon, und kleine Sprunghügel hat sich auch jemand gebuddelt. Viel Spaß!

Gruß,
ralf


----------



## Riverspoon (27. September 2006)

Jo, danke erstmal...dann werd ich mir das nächte Woche mal anschauen...

Vielleicht will ja jemand mit, aber ich sag dann nochmal bescheid wenns losgeht...kann ca. 3 Bike mitnehmen (VW Bulli)

gruß
steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (27. September 2006)

moin,
wie sieht es denn am Donnerstag mit einer kleinen Tour aus? Ich schlage mal folgendes vor: Ab Haus am Walde über Kuhsiel nach Borgfeld und den Deich bis Oberneuland, dann über Schotter nach Sagehorn, ein bischen Trail, kleine Abfahrten auf Feldwegen, kurze Schotterabfahrten und eine Runde um den Oyter See und dann retour. Ist aber nur ein Vorschlag, Ab-trail, Weyerberg oder etwas ab Weserwehr ist auch super.

Gruß,
ralf


----------



## Riverspoon (28. September 2006)

Igitt, das hört sich alles so weit an 

Wie schon gesagt, ich bin ein Anfänger, aber egal, da ich Donnerstags leider nie Zeit habe...und morgen gehts nach CLP in Wald...

viel Spaß
Steffen


----------



## ralfathome (28. September 2006)

moin,
die beschriebene Tour hat ca 45-50 Km und sogar ein paar Hm  
Gruß


----------



## juk (28. September 2006)

Sag doch mal jemand, ab 18h HaW geht's los. Vielleicht könnte ich mich ja moti4en.


----------



## ralfathome (28. September 2006)

moin,
zu spät! Vielleicht ein ander Mal wieder.
Gruß,
ralf


----------



## ralfathome (28. September 2006)

moin,
am Sonntag ist der http://www.langenberg-marathon.de/ im Sauerland, möchte eventuell jemand mit mir dorthin? Ein Platz für Bike und Mitfahrer ist frei. Das Wetter soll ja ganz passabel werden.
Gruß,
ralf


----------



## riser (29. September 2006)

Hallöchen,

wir sind wieder da.  Hat jemand Lust, heute Nachmittag in der Gegend um Syke herum zu radeln. Kein Tempo gebolze, nur lockeres Trailriding und 'n bischen Wolfsschlucht.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Tretmuehle (29. September 2006)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

wie sieht es denn am Sonntag Vormittag mit einer kleinen Tour aus?

Hat jemand Lust auf eine kleine AB-Trail Runde? Ich weiß, langweilig für die Mehrheit  
Bin den aber erst einmal gefahren und bräuchte daher noch mal einen Guide. 

Rafft sich jemand auf?  

Grüsse
Tretmuehle


----------



## cand.arch (29. September 2006)

Hi, 

wir überlegen gerade, uns am Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Waver Sand 
zu treffen. Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere ja interesse auch vorbei zu kommen.

http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=286801#post286801


----------



## ralfathome (29. September 2006)

moin,
und Chris überlegt gerade, wo der Warwer Sand sein könnte: In Ristedt Richtung Fahrenhorst/Warwe und am Ortsausgang Ristedt ist dann auf der linken Seite am Waldrand der Parkplatz. Hilft das?

Und dann überlegt noch jemand, ob er bei dem schönen Wetter am Sonntag 600Km allein mit dem Auto unterwegs sein möchte, um sich zwischenzeitlich mal 6h auf dem Rad zu entspannen. Grübel..

Gruß,
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cand.arch (30. September 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> und Chris überlegt gerade, wo der Warwer Sand sein könnte: In Ristedt Richtung Fahrenhorst/Warwe und am Ortsausgang Ristedt ist dann auf der linken Seite am Waldrand der Parkplatz. Hilft das? ...



Ich glaube das Problem ist gelöst.



ralfathome schrieb:


> ...
> Und dann überlegt noch jemand, ob er bei dem schönen Wetter am Sonntag 600Km allein mit dem Auto unterwegs sein möchte, um sich zwischenzeitlich mal 6h auf dem Rad zu entspannen. Grübel..
> 
> Gruß,
> ralf



Du kannst dich ja auch mit uns (ohne 600km Anfahrt) am Sonntag auf dem 
Rad entspannen. Nur der Treffpunkt ist noch nicht 100% -ig


----------



## Tretmuehle (30. September 2006)

Moin zusammen,

kann sich alternativ auch jemand am Sonntag ab 10.00 Uhr HaW für ne Runde erwärmen? Muss ja nicht unbedingt AB Trail sein - hab schon gemerkt, Begeisterung war "riesig"  -, vielleicht auch Weyerberg oder was anderes.

Postet doch mal ob jemand mitkommt.  

Grüsse
Tretmuehle


----------



## ralfathome (30. September 2006)

moin,
bin am Sonntag um 10:00 am HaW.
Gruß,
ralf


----------



## juk (30. September 2006)

Na toll, da will ich nach 2 Wochen Abstinenz endlich wieder in die Pedale treten und ihr bietet hier 2 Touren an.  Wo fahr ich jetzt mit?  

Tourvorschlag #3:
Sonntag, 10h ab HaW zum Weyer Berg!


----------



## ralfathome (30. September 2006)

moin,
#4: Sonntag 10:00 ab HaW Richtung Schmidt's Kiefern/Garlstedt  

Hoffentlich falle ich gleich nicht lachend vom Rad!!


----------



## eurasio (30. September 2006)

...Warver Sand ist auch nicht schlecht, könnten ja alle zusammen fahren, oder haben die MTBler keine Lust mehr ständig wegen der Defekte von uns Crossern zu warten?


----------



## eurasio (30. September 2006)

@ralf: schön das Du schon wieder zu Taten bereit bist!


----------



## juk (30. September 2006)

@crosser
Ihr braucht uns doch nur als Materialwagen!


----------



## eurasio (30. September 2006)

Euer grobes Material passt doch gar nicht an unsere Preziosen!  Brauchen nur jemanden der den Weg frei macht, aber vielleicht kommen wir ja heute noch auf einen Nenner...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cand.arch (30. September 2006)

juk schrieb:


> @crosser
> Ihr braucht uns doch nur als Materialwagen!



Ich nicht, ich habe letztes Wochenende beim Wadenkneifer gelernt, dass es 
materialschonender ist auf den Körper zu fallen. Und die Borke ist nach knapp 
einer Woche schon fast wieder weg


----------



## Tretmuehle (30. September 2006)

juk schrieb:


> Na toll, da will ich nach 2 Wochen Abstinenz endlich wieder in die Pedale treten und ihr bietet hier 2 Touren an.  Wo fahr ich jetzt mit?
> 
> Tourvorschlag #3:
> Sonntag, 10h ab HaW zum Weyer Berg!



Schön. Werden ja so langsam mehr Mitfahrer.  
Ob Weyer Berg, Garlstedt oder AB Trail ist mir wurscht.  
Können wir ja morgen beim HaW klären.
Hauptsache 'n bisschen rollen.  

Grüsse
Tretmuehle


----------



## riser (30. September 2006)

Hallöchen,

nachdem sich ja keiner für Freitag gefunden hat, könnte ich mich bei trockenem Wetter auch für Warwer Sand erwärmen. Die Zeit ist angenehmer und der Weg zum Treffpunkt nicht so weit.   Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ich mit dem Parkplatz an der Landstraße von Ristedt in Richtung B51 den richtigen Parkplatz im Kopf habe, oder?

@ Cand.arch

Du scheinst ja irgendwie einen Hang zum ungewöhnlichen Absteigen zu haben  .


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Kundo (30. September 2006)

riser schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> nachdem sich ja keiner für Freitag gefunden hat, könnte ich mich bei trockenem Wetter auch für Warwer Sand erwärmen. Die Zeit ist angenehmer und der Weg zum Treffpunkt nicht so weit.   Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ich mit dem Parkplatz an der Landstraße von Ristedt in Richtung B51 den richtigen Parkplatz im Kopf habe, oder?
> 
> ...



Nach dem aktuellem Stand ist treffen um 11 Uhr beim Sparmarkt in Sudweyhe


----------



## Priester100 (30. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

leder muß ich am Sonntag arbeiten  werde aber am Dienstag 13.00 am bekannten Parkplatz bei Garlstedt mich mit ein paar Leuten die nicht im Forum sind auf eine Tour in Garlsedt/Schmidt's Kiefern treffen. Vieleicht hat jemand lust mitzufahren.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## riser (30. September 2006)

@ Kundo

Auch gut. Danke.


@ All

Hab mal ein paar Bilder aus Kanada in meine Galerie eingestellt. Die entsprechenden Worte dazu kommen noch. Muss jetzt erstmal bis zur Sportschau noch schnell ne Runde aufs Rad.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riser (1. Oktober 2006)

Moin!

Da ich aufgrund von Jetlag bereits munter bin, werde ich die Zeit nutzen und meinen kleinen Erlebnisbericht abgeben.

Das Erste, was ich auf unserer Reise lernen musste, war die Tatsache, dass Langstreckenflüge in der Touristenklasse nichts für Leute über 1,90m Körpergröße ist. Aber nun gut, nicht der Weg ist das Ziel, sondern das Ziel ist das Ziel.

Schon beim Überflug ließ sich feststellen, dass British Columbia dem Schlaraffenland für Mountainbiker sehr nahe kommen muss, da es, wie auf Bild 1 zu erkennen, ein einziges Gebirge zu sein schien. Und in der Tat reiht sich eine Bergkette an die Nächste.

In Vancouver angekommen erwarteten uns sehr wohlige Temperaturen und an Tag 2 konnte wir dann nachmittags auch endlich unser Motorhome (Bild2) abholen. Anschließend ging es auch gleich auf in Richtung Whistler (a.k.a. Welthauptstadt des Mountainbiken). Dies wollten wir an Tag 3 unserer Reise auch sofort auf die Probe stellen und liesen uns von einem Local über die XC-Trails rund um Whistler führen. Wir wurden mit 1A Specialized Enduros ausgestattet, von denen ich auch eins ganz gut in meinem Schuppen sehen könnte, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben.
Zu Beginn führte der Guide uns einen leichten Weg nach oben um warm zu werden und nach 2-3km ging es dann schon etwas mehr zur Sache. Das Terrain wurde von leicht auf anspruchsvoll (zumindest für uns) gewechselt und die Bikes mussten über Stock und Stein nach oben getreten werden. Nebenbei sei gesagt, dass die Trails hier wunderbar angelegt und auch sehr gut ausgeschildert sind, so dass man auch ohne Guide zurecht kommen würde.
Oben angekommen konnten wir eine herrliche Aussicht geniessen, bevor es auf Sahnetrails wieder nach unten ging, indem man sich über Felsen vortastete, kleine Stufen überwand, über Brettertrails balanciere oder sich und sein Bike um winkelige Kurven zirkelte. Dabei wechselten sich regelmäßig sowohl anspruchsvolle Abschnitte als auch in einem wunderbaren flow zu fahren Stücke ab. Unten angekommen wechselten wir die Bergkette und folgten unserem Guide zu einem Anstieg, bei dem man Fahrern, die ihn komplett hochtreten, schon mal Respekt zollen kann. Das soll nicht heißen, dass dieser Anstieg steiler war als andere. Vielmehr waren es die engen Kurven, die gleichzeitig auch noch sehr grobes Gelände aufwiesen. Wo man sich schon mal 2 oder 3 Stufen hintereinander hochackern muss um anschließend ein nicht ganz einfaches Hindernis in Form eines Baumstammes oder verblockter Wurzeln zu überwinden. Das war Spaß und Herausforderung in einem, PRIMA  . 
Und wie es hochging, so ging es auch wieder herunter. Da konnte man die Mehrmillimeter an Federweg, die man zu Hause nicht hat, einmal voll auskosten. 
Beim Bergab musste man dann aber auch genau aufpassen, welchen Weg man nimmt, denn ähnlich wie beim Abfahrtsski, waren auch die XC-Trails in unterschiedliche Klassen bis hin zum Doppelschwarz eingeteilt. Wir haben uns dann bei unserer eignen Tour mal eine Doppelschwarzstrecke auf diesem Berg angesehen. Zu Fuß wohlgemerkt, denn der Trail war für uns zu 90% unfahrbar.
Aber wieder heil auf unserem blauen Trail nach unten gelangt, führte uns der Scout anschließend zu einem Waldstück, der an sich keine nennenswerten Steigungen aufwies, aber zu 80% handgemacht war und sich ein Brettertrail an den anderen reihte, wobei der Fantasie anscheinend keine Grenzen gesetzt waren. Hier ließ uns dann der Scout alleine und wir machten uns auf den ungewohnten Trail mit der Absicht, dass ein oder andere Aktionvideo zu drehen (wieviel Aktion letztendlich auf dem Video zu sehen ist, kann ich noch nicht sagen, da ich es selbst noch nicht angesehen habe, gefühlt war er aber recht hoch  ). Nachdem wir dann den ersten Bretterabschnitt hinter uns gelassen haben, kamen wir doch an eine kürzere Abfahrt, die auch nicht besonders Steil, dafür aber gespiekt mit Drops war. Ich vorne weg, hielt auch gleich auf die erste Schanze zu, um dann im Angesicht des überraschend hoch erscheinenden Absatzes die Notbremse zu ziehen. Dies erwies sich als der größte Fehler überhaupt, da ich nun fast auf einen spektakulären Sturz zu steuerte und aufgrund mangelnder Geschwindigkeit fast kopfüber von der Schanze fiel. Irgendwie hatte ich Glück und konnte den Schaden auf ein paar blaue Flecken begrenzen. Aber nicht verzagen und weiter gings. Diesmal mit respektvollem Abstand zu den restlichen Drops. Bis ich plötzlich einen Aufschrei von hinten gehört habe und ich schon befürchtete, dass sich Claudia alle Knochen gebrochen hat. Aber nichts der gleichen. Breit grinsend erzählt mir Claudia, dass sie soeben über den letzten Drop gesprungen ist und das es mega geil war. Nun an der Ehre gepackt blieb mir nichts anderes übrig als umzudrehen, wieder ein Stück nach oben zu fahren, um auch über den Drop zu springen. Aber trotz etwas wackliger Landung, ja es war geil.
Und weiter gings, denn laut Guide, sollte der eigentlich interessante Teil der Strecke noch vor uns liegen. Leider haben wir im Rausch des Adrenalins die falsche Abzweigung genommen und mussten auf Teer zurück zur Basis fahren. Nichts desto trotz eine wunderschöne Tour, die uns in unserem Vorhaben bestärkte, nochmal im Rahmen unserer B.C.-Rundreise nach Whistler zu kommen.
Am vierten Tag machten wir uns aber ersteinmal langsam Richtung Rocky Mountains auf. In den nun folgenden Tagen erlebten wir vom Wetter her alles. Sonne, Regen, Schnee und eisige kälte (siehe Gletscherfoto), so dass wir irgendwann fast schon fluchtartig von den Rockies in Richtung Kamloops gefahren sind, da uns dort eigentlich wärmere Temperaturen erwarten sollten. Und schließlich wollten wir dort ja auch noch Mountainbike fahren. Wie erwartet, war dort das Wetter T-Shirt-tauglich. Leider sollten wir zum Mountainbiken keine Gelegenheit bekommen. Ein Guide war leider nicht zu bekommen und nachdem wir uns von den Damen des Visitor-Centers zum 50km entfernten Bikepark schicken ließen, mussten wir oben angekommen feststellen, dass dieser wegen Schnee auf der Bergspitze geschlossen war. Außerdem war die Saison eigentlich schon zu ende und daher auch keine Fahrräder zu bekommen um die XC-Trails zu nutzen.
Schwer enttäuscht froren wir eine Nacht im Camper und entschieden uns am nächsten morgen gleich nach Whistler durchzufahren.
In Whistler angekommen regnete es ersteinmal, aber für diesen Tag hatten wir eh nichts mehr auf dem Zettel. Wir besorgten uns den Wetterbericht für die nächsten Tage und es sollte besser werden.
Da am nächsten Tag das Wetter noch nicht ganz trocken war, entschieden wir uns für den Bikepark, da ein bischen Regen dabei wohl am wenigsten stört. Wir holten uns Bikes (wieder erstklassig, diesmal von Kona  ) und einen Guide, der uns intruierend über die unterschiedlichen Trailklassen führte. Nach ein paar Fahrtechniktips ging es dann ersteinmal einen grünen Trail herunter um sich an Rad zu gewöhnen. 8km bergab und runter macht doch am meisten Spaß. Im zweiten Run sollte es dann schon einmal auf eine blaue Piste gehen und im dritten kamen auch die ersten Sprünge hinzu. Und plötzlich wurde das Grinsen auf Claudias Gesicht immer breiter. Jetzt führt der Guide uns abschnittsweise auch mal auf die schwarzen Strecken (aber in sinniger Fahrweise) und zeigte uns auch, wo die Pros runterheizen (Doppelschwarz - zu sehen in Stund Episode 3). Nur fliegen ist schönen, obwohl sich die Leute da wohl eh die meiste Zeit in der Luft befinden. Nach drei Stunden mit dem Guide hatten wir dann noch eine Stunde für uns, in der wir dann noch ein paar schöne Fotos machen wollten. Leider ist mit dem Timing beim auslösen so eine Sache, so dass die Fotos keinen 100%igen Eindruck von der Strecke und unserem Spaß vermitteln können. Allerdings haben wir uns vorgenommen, bei nächster Gelegenheit mal nach Winterberg zu fahren, denn das Ganze war ein Riesenspaß      !!!
Am darauffolgenden Tag sind wir dann wieder aufs All Mountainbike umgestiegen und haben noch einmal die XC-Trails genossen. Diesmal haben wir auch den zweiten Teil der Bretterpiste gefunden und hatten trotz rutschig feuchtem Untergrund ne Menge Spaß. Schmale Bretterwege, enge Kurven, Absätze, Drops und Wippen verlangen volle Konzentration und sind teilweise auch mit Doppelschwarz ausgezeichnet gewesen. Gott sei Dank gibt es ja auch immer noch einen Chickenway  . Auf unserer ersten Tour am heimischen Krusenberg hat Claudia dann auch gleich die ersten Baupläne für unsere eigenen Drops entworfen.
Die letzten Tage wollten wir dann auf anraten der Whistler Locals im Nortshore von Vancouver verbringen, doch leider war für die Bikeverleiher hier ebenfalls die Saison schon beendet, so dass wir unsere Zeit mit Sushi-all-you-can-eat verbringen mussten.

So, nun habe ich in mehr oder weniger kurzer Form unsere Bikeerlebnisse in Kanada geschildert. Leider ist es schwer in Worte zu fassen, wieviel Spaß und Aktion wir in Kanada erlebt haben, aber allein das Mountainbiken ist eine Reise Wert gewesen und war vielleicht auch nicht das letzte Mal.

In diesem Sinne bis zur nächsten Tour

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## juk (1. Oktober 2006)

@riser
Ich beneide euch sehr um diesen geilen Urlaub!  

@all
Mir kommt da gerade spontan ein Tourvorschlag!  Zwei Guides hätten wir auch schon. Die Anreise soll etwas strapaziös sein, ...


Ich hoffe, heute morgen habt ihr nicht auf mich gewartet. Fühlte mich leider etwas kränklich.  Hoffe da ist nichts im Anmarsch!

Bis zum nächsten Mal,
Jürgen


----------



## Tretmuehle (1. Oktober 2006)

juk schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, heute morgen habt ihr nicht auf mich gewartet. Fühlte mich leider etwas kränklich.  Hoffe da ist nichts im Anmarsch!



Doch, haben wir.  

DamDam ist dann für dich eingesprungen.  

Bis zum nächsten mal.
Grüsse
Frank


----------



## ralfathome (1. Oktober 2006)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, heute morgen habt ihr nicht auf mich gewartet. Fühlte mich leider etwas kränklich.  Hoffe da ist nichts im Anmarsch!
> 
> Bis zum nächsten Mal,
> Jürgen



moin,
Vorschlag #5: Im Bett bleiben  Nee, Gute Genesung!, dann bist Du am *Dienstag* hoffentlich fit. Steffen lädt nach Garlstedt, und da möchte ich auch mit. Vermutlich wird er auch per pedal anfahren, vorsichtshalber schlage ich schon mal *Treff HaW, Abfahrt um 11:50* vor. Tierheim, "neue Brücke", Ritterhude und dann durch die Pampa Richtung Treff Parkplatz alte B6 wäre die Route, ca 20Km.

@Riser Gang: War sicher ein schöner Urlaub, mir haben schon die Bilder genug gezeigt. Wie lange wart Ihr "drüben"?

Montag geht es mit Gartengerät und Säge auf den Abtrail, das letzte Stück Deich vor dem Grambker See hat mich heute zu sehr geärgert! Kommt jemand mit?

Bis denne


----------



## Priester100 (1. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

Dienstag um 11.50 am HaW treffen und dann locker nach Garlstedt rollen ist ok.
Meine Bekannten kennen sich dort auch recht gut aus und vieleicht lernen wir auch den einen oder anderen neuen Trail kennen. 
Also bitte Zahlreich um 11.50 erscheinen. 

Bis bald Steffen


----------



## juk (1. Oktober 2006)

Dienstag werde ich es wohl leider auch nicht schaffen. Somit habe ich dann bald 3 bikefreie Wochen voll.


----------



## Tretmuehle (2. Oktober 2006)

@ralf
Muss leider für Dienstag passen  
Familiäre Pflichten  

Viel Spaß und Gruss
Frank


----------



## ralfathome (3. Oktober 2006)

moin,
noch mal zur Erinnerung: Heute geht es nach Garlstedt/Schmidt's Kiefern, Treffpunkte sind der Parkplatz an der ehemaligen B6 bei Km 36,3 und natürlich das Haus am Walde, Abfahrt dort ist um 11:50 und am Parkplatz sind wir gegen 13:00.

@ Frank: na ja, näxtmal

bis gleich
ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (5. Oktober 2006)

Moin Moin 

meine Arbeitswoche ist schon zuende   und von daher wollte ich mal einen Aufruf fürs Wochenende starten :

Samstag eine Tour 

Wann : egal
Wohin : auch egal, auch gerne in den Süden 
Mit wem : Mit soviel Leuten wie möglich ! 
Tempo: Naja ihr wißt ja der langsamste ...

Gruß Christian


----------



## Bikepatriot (5. Oktober 2006)

Grüss dich DAMDAM!
Fahre in moment nur für mich. Wollt mal hören wo man gut Biken kann?
Und hab mal eine Frage wo Ihr euch trefft?

Gruss Bikepatriot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priester100 (5. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

leider hat mich die Grippe voll erwischt ,aber wenn es mir bis Sonntag wieder ein wenig besser geht, könnte ich mir eine kleine Tour (locker rollen und keine Hektik) vorstellen.
Mein Vorschlag wäre Warver Sand und Krusenberg aber bin auch für andere Ziele offen.

@ Ralf Wegen meiner Grippe die wohl leider auch am Sontag nicht ganz weg sein wird werde ich wohl nicht zum Weser Ems Cup fahren können.   

Gruß Steffen


----------



## ralfathome (6. Oktober 2006)

moin,
wenn die Samstagstour noch aktuell ist wäre ich gern dabei. 
Wann und wo geht's los?
@Steffen gute Genesung

Gruß ralf


----------



## juk (6. Oktober 2006)

Hätte ja Samstag wohl Lust auf ne Tour, aber das Wetter...  

Edit:
Und wie immer Genesungswünsche an alle kranken!
(könnte man eigentlich in die Signatur aufnehmen für die kommenden Monate)


----------



## Priester100 (6. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

am Samstag muß ich leider arbeiten  aber am Sonntag ( wenn das Wetter besser wird und meine Gesundheit es zuläst  ) würde ich vorschlagen 13.00 oder 14.00 treffen am Weserwehr und je nach lust zum Warver Sand und Krusenberg oder zum Öllager.

@Bikepatriot:Willkommen im Forum und wenn eine Tour z.B.am Sonntag steigt,kannst Du ja mal mitfahren.Der Treffpunkt wäre dann auf dem Weserwehr in Bremen aber Genaues wird sich zeigen.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Bikepatriot (6. Oktober 2006)

Grüss euch!

Wollte fragen ob Ihr noch fahrer sucht oder mann bei euch mitfahren könnte?
Fahrt Ihr jeden Sonntag? 

Grüss Bikepatriot


----------



## Priester100 (6. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

mitfahren kann jeder der lust hat und die Treffpunkte und Touren werden hier im Forum vorgeschlagen.Wenn jemand mitfahren möchte kommt er einfach zum Treffpunkt und dann gehts los.
Die Touren die hier gefahren werden sind zwischen 50 und 70 Km lang und führen teilweise über Asphalt und soviel wie möglich durchs Gelände.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## juk (7. Oktober 2006)

Kann man es heute noch wagen? 

Edit:
Nein!


----------



## Fissla (7. Oktober 2006)

Ich bin auch noch ein wenig am zögern.... Wird jedoch sicher nur eine kleine Runde durch die örtlichen Trails werden...


----------



## Hendrik1 (7. Oktober 2006)

Sitze gerade am Schreibtisch, östlich von Bremen (Tarmstedt). Hier gibts gleich Gewitter.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priester100 (8. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

schlechtes Wetter und die Grippe ist immer noch nicht weg.
   
Für Sonntag ist für mich ruhe angesagt und muß daher leider zu Hause bleiben.

Bis bald Steffen


----------



## ohneworte (8. Oktober 2006)

Moin,

will Sonntag nachmittag jemand fahren? Wenn ja bin ich unter Umständen dabei!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## juk (8. Oktober 2006)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> will Sonntag nachmittag jemand fahren? Wenn ja bin ich unter Umständen dabei!



Ja, ich will.  
Wie wäre es denn so ab 14h mit ner lockeren Runde?

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## ohneworte (8. Oktober 2006)

juk schrieb:


> Ja, ich will.
> Wie wäre es denn so ab 14h mit ner lockeren Runde?
> 
> Gruß,
> Jürgen



Hi Juk,

14.30 Weserwehr Richtung Syke? Ne lockere Runde wäre absolut in meinem Sinne, bin in letzter Zeit sehr wenig auf dem Rad gewesen!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## juk (8. Oktober 2006)

ohneworte schrieb:


> bin in letzter Zeit sehr wenig auf dem Rad gewesen!



Ich bin in den letzten 3 Wochen auch keinen Meter gerollt (außer zur Arbeit und zurück), es wird also Zeit!

*14:30, WW!*


----------



## ralfathome (9. Oktober 2006)

moin,
Crossrennen ist eigentlich ganz gut gelaufen, nach 2 - 3 Runden war ich fix und fertig, um dann doch noch 'nen schönen Rythmus zu finden. Respekt für Das, was Dino mit "müden Beinen" noch so plattfährt und die Art und Weise, wie Andi crosst. Matthias im Pech, näxtmal!

Wie sieht es denn in der Woche mit einer kleinen Tour aus?, hat jemand Interesse und Zeit?

Gruß,
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (9. Oktober 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn in der Woche mit einer kleinen Tour aus?, hat jemand Interesse und Zeit?



Nuja, so für Feierabendrunden ab 18 Uhr wäre ich gelegentlich zu haben. Aber nur wenn Damdam mitfährt.


----------



## DAMDAM (9. Oktober 2006)

@ Juk 

Ich wäre gerne bereit eine Tour diese Woche ab 18:00 Uhr zu fahren (Deine Lampe ist auch aufgeladen  ) 

@All 

Erst Respekt   Tolle Leistungen beim W-E-Cup ! Ab Oldenburg bin ich auch dabei !

Was Touren diese Woche angeht bin ich auch grundsätzlich dabei, Ich muss nur am Freitag und Samstag arbeiten !

Gruß Christian


----------



## Tonio (9. Oktober 2006)

Moin 
suche gÃ¼nstiges Mountainbike(ca600â¬) welche LÃ¤den kÃ¶nnt ihr empfehlen
Gruss Tonio


----------



## ralfathome (9. Oktober 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:
			
		

> @ Juk
> Ich wäre gerne bereit eine Tour diese Woche ab 18:00 Uhr zu fahren
> Gruß Christian





			
				Juk schrieb:
			
		

> Nuja, so für Feierabendrunden ab 18 Uhr wäre ich gelegentlich zu haben.


moin!!
Na jut, da kof ick mir dann och ma ne mirahsch, wah! Geht ja nu gar nich mehr anners.

Freu mich auf den Semi-night-ride
Gruß ralf


----------



## ralfathome (9. Oktober 2006)

Tonio schrieb:


> Moin
> suche gÃ¼nstiges Mountainbike(ca600â¬) welche LÃ¤den kÃ¶nnt ihr empfehlen
> Gruss Tonio



moin tonio,
kannst ja mal probieren, dieses http://www.stevensbikes.de/2006/index.php?bik_id=56Â§=equipment&lang=de_DE oder hÃ¶herwertige (Auslaufmodelle) auf Dein Limit zu Handeln. Die gibt es bei Jakst in HB-Osterholz oder bei Einrad in Schwachhausen. 

GruÃ ralf
*Es sind nur Beispiele, vielleicht gibt es Besseres und Bessere!


----------



## Tonio (9. Oktober 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin tonio,
> kannst ja mal probieren, dieses http://www.stevensbikes.de/2006/index.php?bik_id=56§=equipment&lang=de_DE oder höherwertige (Auslaufmodelle) auf Dein Limit zu Handeln. Die gibt es bei Jakst in HB-Osterholz oder bei Einrad in Schwachhausen.
> 
> Gruß ralf
> *Es sind nur Beispiele, vielleicht gibt es Besseres und Bessere!



Danke danke
für die Seite


----------



## juk (10. Oktober 2006)

@Ralf
Kauf dir lieber wat vernünftiges! Naja, vielleicht sind die neuen Modelle ja besser. 

@Niterider
Wie wäre es denn dann mit *heute (Dienstag) 18:00 Uhr, HaW*?
Oder lieber morgen? Bin auch noch etwas unentschlossen... Lange Nacht!


----------



## kiko (10. Oktober 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin!!
> Na jut, da kof ick mir dann och ma ne mirahsch, wah! Geht ja nu gar nich mehr anners.
> 
> Freu mich auf den Semi-night-ride
> Gruß ralf



ich schau mal bei einem späten treffen vorbei. vielleicht überzeugt dich ja meine osram 20W lösung. kostet ca 20-30


----------



## ralfathome (10. Oktober 2006)

moin,
Kiko's Lampe interessiert natürlich, zeig mal bei Gelegenheit!

18:00 Heute Abend geht klar!

Da die netten Nachbarn sich schon für das Crossen am WE organisieren: Start der Hobbyklasse am Samstag um 10:30.

Am vergangen Sonntag war Vollsperrung der Bundesstrasse von der A1 Abfahrt Cloppenburg Richtung Cloppenburg. Umleitungsempfehlung: Über Oldenburg!!! Wer kann denn herausfinden, ob es sich um eine Tages(Wochenend-)baustelle gehandelt hat und/oder ob am nächsten Samstag dort auch dicht ist? Oder ist die Route via Oldenburg eh die empfehlenswertere?

Gruß ralf


----------



## Andi Arbeit (10. Oktober 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> Kiko's Lampe interessiert natürlich, zeig mal bei Gelegenheit!
> 
> 18:00 Heute Abend geht klar!
> ...



Am kürzesten ist es wohl, wenn Du Wildeshausen-West von der A1 runterfährst, und dann über Alhorn, CLP immer auf der B 213 entlangrutschst... Über OL scheint mir dick zu um zu sein.

Gruß Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (10. Oktober 2006)

moin Andi,
da hab ich wohl blöde formuliert. Bist Du sicher, daß die B213 nicht gesperrt ist?
Gruß ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (10. Oktober 2006)

Ich werde dann heute Abend auch wohl dabei sein ! 

@Juk 

Schreib mal hier rein wenn du nicht dabei sein solltest ! *weißr schon warum  *

Hoffen wir mal das es nicht zu früh dunkel wird !

Gruß Christian


----------



## juk (10. Oktober 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Ich werde dann heute Abend auch wohl dabei sein !
> @Juk
> Schreib mal hier rein wenn du nicht dabei sein solltest ! *weißr schon warum  *



Bin heute abend auch dabei, und somit auf dich angewiesen!

@Crosser
In bzw. vor OL ist übrigens ein Teil der A28 gesperrt. Kriege ich z.Z. jedes Mal das große :kotz: wenn ich in die alte Heimat fahre. Solltet ihr für die Hinfahrt auf jeden Fall meiden!


----------



## Andi Arbeit (10. Oktober 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin Andi,
> da hab ich wohl blöde formuliert. Bist Du sicher, daß die B213 nicht gesperrt ist?
> Gruß ralf


Nein, überhaupt nicht sicher  , wie ließe sich das klären???

Autobahnen rund um OL, äußerst kreative Verkehrsführung


----------



## ralfathome (10. Oktober 2006)

moin,
es ist wohl doch nur die Abfahrt Cloppenburg, die gesperrt ist. Somit sollte die B213 als Anfahrt bestens funktionieren. Geholfen haben die Radiosender: http://www1.ndr.de/ndr/pages_special/0,2632,SPM6066,00.html?conid=nswest.html

Entschuldigung   für meine Panikmache   


Ein Crossrennen am Samstag und ordentliches Wetter, da werde ich wohl mal vorbeischauen. Dann bleibe ich halt mal dem WEC fern, wenn es Cats and Dogs regnet.

Gruß ralf

Ach ja, fährt Mittwoch nachmittag jemand mit mir eine längere Tour im Süden oder Osten Bremens?


----------



## Andi Arbeit (10. Oktober 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> es ist wohl doch nur die Abfahrt Cloppenburg, die gesperrt ist. Somit sollte die B213 als Anfahrt bestens funktionieren. Geholfen haben die Radiosender: http://www1.ndr.de/ndr/pages_special/0,2632,SPM6066,00.html?conid=nswest.html
> 
> Entschuldigung   für meine Panikmache


Schon i.O., danke für die Info, dann wird es wohl reichen, wenn ich mich gut ausgeschlafen gegen 7.00 von HB aus auf den Weg mache...


----------



## ohneworte (11. Oktober 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> es ist wohl doch nur die Abfahrt Cloppenburg, die gesperrt ist. Somit sollte die B213 als Anfahrt bestens funktionieren. Geholfen haben die Radiosender: http://www1.ndr.de/ndr/pages_special/0,2632,SPM6066,00.html?conid=nswest.html
> 
> Entschuldigung   für meine Panikmache
> ...




Moin,

ich war wohl nicht schnell genug! Bin ja schließlich ständig in Cloppenburg! Die Sperrung gilt nur für die Hinfahrt nach CLP, die Bundesstrasse wird erneuert! Über Alhorn und dann B213 ist definitiv die schnellste Alternative!

Kann man auch auf dem Rückweg nehmen, ist nicht langwieriger als die andere Strecke!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ralfathome (12. Oktober 2006)

*Danke Jens!*

Zum Crossrennen in Meppen kann ich noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit anbieten. Da die Bikes im Auto mitfahren dürfen sollte der Ausbau des Vorderrades keine Umstände machen.
Gruß,
ralf


----------



## Bikepatriot (12. Oktober 2006)

@ohnewohrte
Bist schon mal am Schwimmbad und im Wald von Vilsa gefahren? Der Selingsloh ist auch nicht schlecht. Da gibt es einen geilen schmalen fahrt der auch gut lange hat.

gruss Bikepatriot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (13. Oktober 2006)

Bikepatriot schrieb:


> @ohnewohrte
> Bist schon mal am Schwimmbad und im Wald von Vilsa gefahren? Der Selingsloh ist auch nicht schlecht. Da gibt es einen geilen schmalen fahrt der auch gut lange hat.
> 
> gruss Bikepatriot



Moin,

aber natürlich! Im Vilser Holz muss man allerdings zurückhaltend und nicht am WE fahren, Ist nämlich offiziell Radfahren verboten! Sellingsloh Hoyerhagen ist daher viel angenehmer!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Bikepatriot (13. Oktober 2006)

Ja ich ich weiss,aber ich hatte noch nie damit probleme gehabt. im Selingsloh sind ein paar richtig gute abfahrten wie die stelle wo man an einer Kante der Sandkuhle fährt. 

Gruss Bikepatriot


----------



## juk (13. Oktober 2006)

Evtl. würde ich *morgen früh um 10h Richtung Weyer Berg* starten. Hat jemand Interesse?


Nebenbei: Die Paralellwelt gründet bereits Winterpokalteams. Wollen wir unser Team vom letzten Jahr wieder einberufen?


----------



## Priester100 (13. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

den Vorschlag mit dem Winterpokal finde ich sehr gut und würde wohl dieses Jahr mitmachen wollen.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## maxihb (14. Oktober 2006)

Also ich wäre auch dieses Jahr sehr gerne im Winterpokalteam "Bremer Rentnergang" dabei... 

ich hab mir mindestens 500 Punkte vorgenommen... 

Greetz

Maxi (der wo im Moment kein funktionierendes MTB besitzen tut... aber an der Auswahl eines neuen geländegängigen Zweirads arbeitet)


----------



## baluweb (15. Oktober 2006)

Hey Maxi, was ist mit deinem geländegängigem Radl los??? Das wo es nicht mehr tut???

An alle: Winterpokal würde mich ja auch mal reizen. Gibt es schon bestehende Teams, oder wird das noch neu ausgewürfelt? Meine Leistungsklasse wird durch das Wort "Rentner" oder Vergleichbares wohl am ehesten getroffen...

Bis denne
Marc

Zusatz: Mit Respekt auf alle im Vergleich zu mir im Alter etwas fortgeschrittenen und *trotzdem deutlich leistungsfähigeren *Aktiven muss ich wohl eher das Team "Bremer Couchpotatoes" neu eröffnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (15. Oktober 2006)

moin,
es sieht ganz nach mehr als einem HB team für den Winterpokal aus  

Bisher also Jürgen, Maxi, Steffen, Marc, Christian und ralf. Anmelden kann man sich wohl erst, sobald es den Winterpokal-Button gibt. Einmal als Rentner zu überwintern ist lustig, *Feierabend*runden und die Tourenplanung mit dem *Schicht*kalender sind ja soo typisch für Rentner  Ich mach schon mal Vorschläge für das zweite Team: Deichwind, Deichkraft, HaW.

Gruß ralf, der wo auch gern wissen tun mag was am Corratec fehlen tut!


----------



## Tretmuehle (16. Oktober 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> es sieht ganz nach mehr als einem HB team für den Winterpokal aus
> 
> Bisher also Jürgen, Maxi, Steffen, Marc, Christian und ralf. Anmelden kann man sich wohl erst, sobald es den Winterpokal-Button gibt. Einmal als Rentner zu überwintern ist lustig, *Feierabend*runden und die Tourenplanung mit dem *Schicht*kalender sind ja soo typisch für Rentner  Ich mach schon mal Vorschläge für das zweite Team: Deichwind, Deichkraft, HaW.
> ...



Mahlzeit zusammen,

würde mich ebenfalls gerne in ein Team zum Winterpokal einklinken, wenn möglich.  

Gruß
Frank


----------



## riser (16. Oktober 2006)

Hallöchen,

während sich hier schon so viele für ihre Winterform engagieren biete ich für heute bei dem schönen Herbstwetter eine Tour im Bremer Süden (Barrien/ Syke) an. 

 Ist doch bestes Bike-Wetter durch eine herrliche Kulisse.  

Startzeit wäre so zwischen 17:30h und 18:00h.

Interessenten bitte melden, zwecks Treffpunktabsprache.

Mit freundlichsten Grüßen

Dirk


----------



## ralfathome (16. Oktober 2006)

riser schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> während sich hier schon so viele für ihre Winterform engagieren biete ich für heute bei dem schönen Herbstwetter eine Tour im Bremer Süden (Barrien/ Syke) an.
> 
> ...


So kurzfristig?
Morgen ist bestimmt auch schönes Wetter, so ab ca. 15:00 werde ich wohl eine Runde drehen, wenn es sein soll auch auf Asphalt. Jemand dabei?

Aktuelle Winterpokalteaminteressententruppe: Jürgen, Maxi, Steffen, Marc, Frank, Christian, Ralf......Wer noch?


----------



## riser (17. Oktober 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:


> So kurzfristig?
> Morgen ist bestimmt auch schönes Wetter, so ab ca. 15:00 werde ich wohl eine Runde drehen, wenn es sein soll auch auf Asphalt. Jemand dabei?
> 
> Aktuelle Winterpokalteaminteressententruppe: Jürgen, Maxi, Steffen, Marc, Frank, Christian, Ralf......Wer noch?



Moin Ralf,

leider hat sich das schöne Wetter erst im Laufe des Tages offenbart und da erst kurz nach 3 zu Hause war gings leider net schneller. Ich habe daher mal auf Flexibilität und große Bikelust gesetzt, dem aber wohl nicht ganz so war.
Aber auch net schlimm: Claudia hatte noch ein paar Handwerker ins Haus zum Aufmessen bestellt und da es mit Handwerkern und Pünktlichkeit auch immer so eine Sache ist, hat sich meine Startzeit leider nach hinten verschoben. Im Ergebnis habe ich es gerademal zum Krusenberg geschafft, einmal die winkelige Abfahrt runter, berg hoch und auf der Straße an den Schienen entlang zurück nach Hause. Round about 40 Minuten. Also nur klein aber fein. Heute wird es leider nichts mit ner Tour, da ich erst gegen 19:30h zu Hause bin. Dafür dann vielleicht beim nächsten mal.

Für den Winterpokal melde ich mal grundsätzliches Interesse von Claudia und mir an. Soll ja hilfreich sein für den Winter.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Priester100 (17. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

wie wäre es am Sonntag mit einer kleinen Tour ins Grüne? 
Ich finde man könnte doch mal wieder zum Öllager fahren und die Tour noch weiter nach Cluvenhagen ausbreiten.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## maxihb (17. Oktober 2006)

@ Baluweb und Ralfatbike

Die Schaltung und die Laufräder müssen wohl neu... ich brings die Tage mal zum Bikedealer...

und nu ist bis zum 06.11.06 Winterpause angesagt... weil wegen da is so ne komische Sehne im Knie n bisschen überlastet und n paar Bänder kräftig überdehnt... 

Ab wann kann man sich denn in Teams verbrüdern???

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## juk (18. Oktober 2006)

Sonntagsrunde:
Hm, vermutlich werde ich Sonntag nicht fit sein.  Ischa Freimaak!


Aber plant doch bitte auch was für Samstag. Vielleicht (!) könnte ich mich da anschließen.


----------



## Bikepatriot (18. Oktober 2006)

Hätte jemand lust am Freitag 20.10 ins alte Öllager Achim mitzukommen?
Zwei mitfahrer hätte ich schon, ich hatte gelesen das ein paar von euch schon mal da waren, vielleicht kann einer von euch ja ne runde vorgeben. Treffpunkt bitte vorschlagen.Zeit wäre mir egal.

Gruss Bikepatriot


----------



## Bikepatriot (18. Oktober 2006)

Ihr könnt euch auch bei den Terminen eintragen .

Bikepatriot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (18. Oktober 2006)

maxihb schrieb:


> ...............
> und nu ist bis zum 06.11.06 Winterpause angesagt... weil wegen da is so ne komische Sehne im Knie n bisschen überlastet und n paar Bänder kräftig überdehnt...
> 
> Ab wann kann man sich denn in Teams verbrüdern???
> ...


moin,
na dann erstmal Gute Besserung, das Du zum Winterpokal wieder fit bist.
Anmelden kann man sich wohl erst ab Anfang November.

@Bikepatriot: ich würde gern mit Euch im Oellager rumbrezeln, habe aber am Freitag keine Zeit. n'andermal

Aktuelle Winterpokalteam(s)interessententruppe: Christian, Claudia, Dirk, Frank, Jürgen, Marc, Maxi, Ralf, Steffen......Wer noch?


----------



## FORT_man (18. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

wie geht denn das überhaupt mit dem Winterpokal, ist das ein Rennen oder so eine Art Punktesammeln? War das nicht schon auch so im letzten Winter?
Ansonsten habe ich an den nächsten Wochenenden leider nicht ganz so viel Zeit, da mein Vater sehr schwer krank ist, er liegt in der Nähe von Münster im Krankenhaus, Darmkrebs, Intensivstation und das volle Programm.

Gruß und bis die Tage

Martinez


----------



## Priester100 (18. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
ich würde ja gerne am Samstag mitfahren wollen, aber ich muß leider arbeiten 
Wenn daß Wetter gut ist,werde ich auf jeden Fall am Sonntag eine Runde fahren und wenn jemand mitfahren möchte das Öllager vorschlagen.
Sollte keiner lust haben geht es nach Worpswede oder Garlstedt.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## ralfathome (19. Oktober 2006)

moin,
ja genau, Punktesammeln ist der Wettbewerb des Winterpokal. Es soll ein zusätzlicher Anreiz sein für sportive Betätigung (Training also), und da das Ganze von Rad-Foren inszeniert wird bringt Radfahren auch am meisten Punkte.

*Heute *würde ich noch einen Nightride starten, *gemütlich rumrollen!* Jemand dabei?


----------



## juk (19. Oktober 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:


> *Heute *würde ich noch einen Nightride starten, *gemütlich rumrollen!* Jemand dabei?



Na endlich fordert mal jemand zu einem Niteride auf! Ich könnte um 18:30 am HaW stehen. Für eine Runde sollte mein Akku noch reichen. 

Kann man noch in kurzer Hose rollen?


----------



## ralfathome (19. Oktober 2006)

juk schrieb:


> Na endlich um 18:30 am HaW eine Runde sollte man noch in kurzer Hose rollen


Die Abkürzung


----------



## DAMDAM (21. Oktober 2006)

Moin Moin 

@dirk 

habe deine PN erst heute gelesen , wenn ihr das noch haben wollt bringe ich das am Mittwoch mit  

@all

Wer fährt denn morgen alles zum WECup ? Hätte schon Interesse aber alleine wollte ich da nicht hin fahren ! Gibt es einen gemeinsamen Treffpunkt mit den Crossern in Bremen ich weiß nämlich auch nicht wo das genau ist ?

Gruß Christian


----------



## Andi Arbeit (21. Oktober 2006)

Der Kurs ist an der Steinfelder Straße innerhalb des Straßen-Dreiecks.


----------



## dinosaur (21. Oktober 2006)

@damdam: Habe mich mit AndiArbeit für gemeinsame Fahrt verabredet. Genauer Zeitplan ist noch nicht abgesprochen, stelle mir aber vor: ~9:15 Abfahrt in Horn, 9:30 Neustadt bei Andi, 9:40 weiter, Fahrtzeit 1:10 laut Routenplaner, Ankunft ~11:00, Start 12:00; leider fährt die Eliteklasse dann erst um 15:15 (60Min); das werde ich mir dann sicher nicht mehr anschaun;Rückfahrt so ~ 13:45.
Ein Platz im Auto wäre noch frei; bei Interesse hast du meine TelNr als PN
dino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi Arbeit (21. Oktober 2006)

dinosaur schrieb:


> @damdam: Habe mich mit AndiArbeit für gemeinsame Fahrt verabredet. Genauer Zeitplan ist noch nicht abgesprochen, stelle mir aber vor: ~9:15 Abfahrt in Horn, 9:30 Neustadt bei Andi, 9:40 weiter, Fahrtzeit 1:10 laut Routenplaner, Ankunft ~11:00, Start 12:00; leider fährt die Eliteklasse dann erst um 15:15 (60Min); das werde ich mir dann sicher nicht mehr anschaun;Rückfahrt so ~ 13:45.
> Ein Platz im Auto wäre noch frei; bei Interesse hast du meine TelNr als PN
> dino


Das hört sich doch gut an!  Hast Du noch meine Adresse, kommt sonst per PN.

Schön'n Dank schon mal, Andi

edit: "Sie haben Post"


----------



## dinosaur (21. Oktober 2006)

Top 
Zeitplan gilt dann so (+/- 10Minuten )
dino


----------



## ralfathome (21. Oktober 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn morgen alles zum WECup ? Hätte schon Interesse aber alleine wollte ich da nicht hin fahren ! Gibt es einen gemeinsamen Treffpunkt mit den Crossern in Bremen ich weiß nämlich auch nicht wo das genau ist ?
> 
> Gruß Christian



Moin,
Lohne werde ich auch wohl mal anschauen  , allerdings werde ich wohl früher losfahren.
Fahrgemeinschaft?


----------



## DAMDAM (21. Oktober 2006)

@Ralf

Ich würde auch gerne etwas eher los fahren ! Wann würdest du denn losfahren wollenn und wo wollen wir uns treffen ? Fahrgemeinschaft finde ich immer gut da spart man doppelt   ! Du bekommst meine Handynummer per Pn ! Melde dich mal wann du morgen los willst !

@ Dino 

danke für dein Angebot sollte sich Ralf nicht mehr melden, ruf ich dich morgen früh nochmal an !

Freue mich auf morgen 

Gruß Christian


----------



## DAMDAM (21. Oktober 2006)

@ralf 

Ich hol dich morgen dann ab ! 8:25 Uhr bin ich dann bei dir ! 

Bis morgen 

Christian


----------



## Priester100 (22. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
werde heute um 14,00 kurz am HaW warten falls jemand ,der nicht beim WE-Cup ist,lust auf eine lockere Runde hat.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fissla (22. Oktober 2006)

@ Priester,

oder hättest Lust (sofern du es noch liest - kam nicht eher dazu) eine lockere Runde, bis max. 2 Stunden nach Garlstedt zu machen ?

Kannst dich ja noch kurzfristig hier melden...


----------



## ralfathome (22. Oktober 2006)

moin,
Crossrennen in Lohne...eine nette Veranstaltung, gut organisiert, dazu kein Regen und kein Schlamm und Kurzarmtrikotkompatible Temperaturen, eine relaxte Anreise und eine ganz tolle Strecke, zur Überraschung ganz ohne künstliche Hindernisse. Ein schönes Rennen, richtig Gas geben konnte/wollte ich heute nicht. Es war aber trotzdem super, weil tolle Strecke.

*Das Dino und der (wie immer) nicht so fitte Damdam mir auf und davon gefahren sind erwähne ich nur so nebenbei.* 

Und Andi ist mit einem siebten Platz unzufrieden?!? Unglaublich!
Edit: Er war zu Recht unzufrieden, aktuell ist er 5ter

War aber eine schöne Veranstaltung.....und eine schöne Strecke, hatte ich das schon erwähnt?

Gruß ralf


----------



## Priester100 (22. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
das Rennen muß wirklich gut gewesen sein und ich wäre gerne mal dabei gewesen aber vieleicht das nächste mal.

@Fissla: Leider habe ich Deine Nachricht nicht mehr gelesen,den ich war 
            heute in Garlsedt aber ich fahre ja öfter dort hin und dann kann       
            sich ja mal dort treffen.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Andi Arbeit (23. Oktober 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> Crossrennen in Lohne...eine nette Veranstaltung, gut organisiert, dazu kein Regen und kein Schlamm und Kurzarmtrikotkompatible Temperaturen, eine relaxte Anreise und eine ganz tolle Strecke, zur Überraschung ganz ohne künstliche Hindernisse. Ein schönes Rennen, richtig Gas geben konnte/wollte ich heute nicht. Es war aber trotzdem super, weil tolle Strecke.
> 
> Das Dino und der (wie immer) nicht so fitte Damdam mir auf und davon gefahren sind erwähne ich nur so nebenbei.
> ...



Lohne hat sich schon gelohnt, haha, der Kalauer, es war 'ne gut organisierte Veranstaltung, das catering war ebenfalls nicht zu beanstanden, zumal mich Freunde nach dem Zieleinlauf mit einem Stück kalter Pizza überraschten . Auf die Hindernisse hätte ich schon Bock gehabt, aber die "Treckerfahrer" wollten ja auch ihren Spaß haben  . 

Und dass das Schiedsgericht angesichts der gut 60 Starter in den Hobbyklassen kurzzeitig mal den Überblick   verloren hatte, sei ihnen hiermit verziehen, wäre aber mal vielleicht ein Anlass über eine Trennung, z.B. von Männern und Senioren nach zu denken.


----------



## Fissla (23. Oktober 2006)

@ Priester,

fährst du auch mal so unter Woche in diesem Raum ? Natürlich nicht in den Kiefern, aber hier so Heilshorn etc. ?

Gruss
Niko


----------



## ralfathome (23. Oktober 2006)

Andi Arbeit schrieb:


> .................................ein Anlass über eine Trennung, z.B. von Männern und Senioren nach zu denken.



Hi Andi! Wenn Du die Veranstaltung so siehst wird es wohl so sein!  

Warum trennst Du nicht gleich in 26 und 28", dann können die MTBr fahren und die richtigen Crosser ihre Bikes tragen soviel sie möchten, gleichzeitig sind die Startgruppen überschaubarer!  2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe?

Gruß ralf
Ach ja, hat jemand am Mittwoch Lust auf Nightride ab 21:30? Etwas spät, ich weiß!

*DER WINTERPOKAL* ist eröffnet, es können Teams gegründet werden! In der Bremer Rentnergang habe ich schon überwintert, ich würde mich freuen in einem anderen Team aufgenommen zu werden!


----------



## juk (23. Oktober 2006)

@Ralf
Einen Racing Ralph hab ich mindestens über. Evtl. sogar 2. Würde ja nachgucken. Ist aber grad dunkel aufm Balkon.


Edit:
Ich habe mir erlaubt das Winterpokalteam "*Bremer Rentnergang*" wieder zu eröffnen. Bitte beitreten.
Klick

Doppel-Edit:
Ralf, neues Team?


----------



## ralfathome (23. Oktober 2006)

juk schrieb:


> ........Ralf, neues Team?



Die Rentnergang hat Spaß gemacht, aber Wiederholungen sind manchmal langweilig! Mal was Neues. (Und in diesem Sinne geht es natürlich im nächsten Jahr auch mal zu einem24hRennen) 

Gutes nächtle

Der Spruch mit den "alten Säcken" ist gut, da schwanke ich jetzt schon wieder


----------



## Priester100 (23. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
wie ich schon gesagt habe möchte ich auch beim Winterpokal dabei sein, aber weiß noch nicht so genau wie das so läuft und in welchen Team ich sein soll.

@Fissla:Wegen meinen Arbeitszeiten kann ich nur am Freitag oder Sonntag fahren  
Da ich im Osten von Bremen wohne,fahre ich natürlich den AB-Trail oder nach Worpswede aber Garlstedt gehört auch zu meinen bevorzugten Zielen.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## juk (23. Oktober 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Wiederholungen sind manchmal langweilig!



Wer soll den sonst die Punkte machen? Ich seh das schon, der Herr sucht Aufstiegsmöglichkeiten. Wir sind zu faul. Und langsam obendrein.

Vielleicht sollte man das Team umbenennen in "Bremer Phlegmatiker"!?

Ich schlaf da mal drüber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi Arbeit (23. Oktober 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Hi Andi! Wenn Du die Veranstaltung so siehst wird es wohl so sein!
> 
> Warum trennst Du nicht gleich in 26 und 28", dann können die MTBr fahren und die richtigen Crosser ihre Bikes tragen soviel sie möchten, gleichzeitig sind die Startgruppen überschaubarer!  2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe?
> 
> ...


Och jo, is' ja auch mal ganz nett, mit den Füßen am Pedal zu bleiben, hingegen sind 60 Fahrer in einem Rennen schon recht üppig, letztes Jahr in Sandkrug waren's wohl an die 90, da weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich mir schönes Wetter für Sonntag wünschen soll...

CU, Andi


----------



## Fissla (24. Oktober 2006)

Klingt ganz interessant auf der Seite. Wer kann mir einmal in kurzen Worten sagen, worum es letzlich geht ?


----------



## ralfathome (24. Oktober 2006)

moin moin,
@Steffen: Das läuft so das Du einfach nur die Dauer Deines Trainings in eine vorgegebene Maske eingibst. Daraus ergeben sich für Dich und das Team Punkte und eine Rangfolge. Der Ablauf der Anmeldung: über den Klick bei Juk zu "Alle Teams" und dann "Mitglied werden", der Teamgründer wird Dich aufnehmen oder ablehnen. Es wird sicherlich 2 oder 3 "Bremer" Teams geben.

zum Crossen: die Zeitnahme/Rundenzähler waren mit 60+ HobbyStartern eindeutig überfordert, aber die Ergebnisse bei der Elite sind auch ganz ulkig. Ist aber eine tolle Strecke, da am Aussichtsturm in Lohne.

@Rentnergang: 300 - 400 Punkte, mehr gibt es von mir nicht. Statt Vielfahrerei ist Feinarbeit angesagt.

Den *Nightride* am Mittwoch sage ich ab und verabschiede mich in eine Internet-Pause. Bis die Tage.

Edit: Der Winterpokal soll eine zusätzliche Motivation sein, zu trainieren. (Die anderen haben was getan, also muß ich jetzt auch)


----------



## Priester100 (24. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
habe mich eingetragen!! 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## riser (24. Oktober 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> @dirk
> 
> ...



Moin Christian!

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass du Stadler meinst, oder? Interesse besteht selbstverständlich noch.

Gruß 

Dirk  

PS: ZU VERKAUFEN:  ROCKY MOUNTAIN ETSX 70 in 20,5 Zoll 
      bei Interesse PN: nur der Rahmen, aber nagelneu und nie aufgebaut


----------



## maxihb (24. Oktober 2006)

Soooo... ach was fühl ich mich wieder alt, dass ich bei den Rentnern mitmachen darf... 

dann geben wir mal alle wieder im Winter kräftig Gas und peilen nen Top25-Platz an, oder???

Mein MTB und der MTBiker dürften zum Winterpokalstart wieder heile sein...

Greetz

Maxi (der wo die 500 Punkte will)


----------



## Fissla (25. Oktober 2006)

Habe nochmal ne Frage zu diesem Winterpokal. Ist das so etwas rein freiwilliges, ohne Verpflichtungen nur für das Training von sich selbst, oder wie ? Eigentlich kann man das doch gar nicht kontrollieren, oder ?


----------



## maxihb (25. Oktober 2006)

@ Fissla

der Winterpokal ist eine total freiwillige Angelegenheit... du trägst deine (natürlich nicht nachvollziehbaren) Trainingseinheiten nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen ein... natürlich könnte jeder bei den Trainingszeiten schummeln... 

aber wer betrügt sich schon gerne selbst???

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## Fissla (25. Oktober 2006)

@ Maxi,

alles klar, das wollte ich noch wissen. Denn werde ich da wohl auch mitmachen, mal schauen wie viele Punkte neben der Schule usw. herauskommen werden...

Würde mich jemand mit ins Team nehmen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tretmuehle (26. Oktober 2006)

juk;3118499
Edit:
Ich habe mir erlaubt das Winterpokalteam "[B schrieb:
			
		

> Bremer Rentnergang[/B]" wieder zu eröffnen. Bitte beitreten.
> Klick



@juk
Nehmt Ihr mich mit auf oder seit Ihr schon voll? 
Wenn ja, wie muss ich denn wo eintragen?  

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Tretmuehle (26. Oktober 2006)

Tretmuehle schrieb:


> @juk
> Nehmt Ihr mich mit auf oder seit Ihr schon voll?
> Wenn ja, wie muss ich denn wo eintragen?
> 
> ...



@juk: Teil 2 der Frage hat sich inzwischen geklärt. Wer lesen kann ist halt klar im Vorteil...   
Hab mich zwar eingetragen, scheint aber, als wär die "Bremer Rentnergang" bereits etwas überfüllt  

@all: Wie sieht es denn aus? Müsste doch wohl ein zweites Bremer Team auf die Beine zu stellen sein?  

Postet doch mal, wer noch Interesse hat. 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## harrypotter (26. Oktober 2006)

Tretmuehle schrieb:


> @juk: Teil 2 der Frage hat sich inzwischen geklärt. Wer lesen kann ist halt klar im Vorteil...
> Hab mich zwar eingetragen, scheint aber, als wär die "Bremer Rentnergang" bereits etwas überfüllt
> 
> @all: Wie sieht es denn aus? Müsste doch wohl ein zweites Bremer Team auf die Beine zu stellen sein?
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

Team Blocklandbiker war letztes Jahr aufgrund von nur 2 mäßig fleißigen Radlern ein wenig abgeschlagen, vielleicht ginge da was  

Grüße, Arne


----------



## DAMDAM (26. Oktober 2006)

@juk

Du mußt dich jetzt entscheiden, möchtest du Kandidat A .....  Nene mir ist da total egal, da ich das ganze dieses Jahr sehr locker sehen werde, da die Uni doch sehr zeitintensiv geworden ist ! Du mußt nur einen von Uns (Dirk oder mich ) ablehnen, da wir uns nicht selber ablehnen oder zurückziehen können ! ( Ich würde auch aus altersgründen   zurückziehen und ein zweites Bremer Team aufmachen, was aber mehr als Partner Team gesehen werden sollte ! 

@ All 

Wer ist denn am Wochenende im Sandkrug dabei und würde lieber ne Tour fahren ?

Gruß Christian


----------



## Fissla (26. Oktober 2006)

Also, egal wer ein Team aufmacht, ich wäre wohl auch dabei. Gleiche Situation wie bei DAMDAM - wegen der Schule.

Vielleicht machen wir einfach ein zweites auf, in dem die Leute reinkommen, die das ganze ganz locker angehen...

DAMDAM, Harrypotter, Tretmühle, und ich.... Dann würde uns nur noch einer fehlen, dann hätten wir auch sicher ein gutes Team gestellt, oder ? Was haltet ihr davon ?


----------



## harrypotter (26. Oktober 2006)

Fissla schrieb:


> Also, egal wer ein Team aufmacht, ich wäre wohl auch dabei. Gleiche Situation wie bei DAMDAM - wegen der Schule.
> 
> Vielleicht machen wir einfach ein zweites auf, in dem die Leute reinkommen, die das ganze ganz locker angehen...
> 
> DAMDAM, Harrypotter, Tretmühle, und ich.... Dann würde uns nur noch einer fehlen, dann hätten wir auch sicher ein gutes Team gestellt, oder ? Was haltet ihr davon ?



Ich sag Hisairless gleich mal Bescheid, dann wären wir 4!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (26. Oktober 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> @juk
> 
> Du mußt dich jetzt entscheiden, möchtest du Kandidat A .....



Hmpf. Gar nicht so leicht. Hätte ja nach Reihenfolge des Requests entschieden aber da weiss ich nur daß Tretmuehle der letzte war, so habe ich jetzt den älteren von euch gewählt.

Dann gründet flugs ein neues Team, damit wir auch Bremen-Thread-interne Konkurrenz haben!  Es wird mir ein Ansporn sein!

Bis die Tage
Jürgen


----------



## Fissla (26. Oktober 2006)

harrypotter schrieb:


> Ich sag Hisairless gleich mal Bescheid, dann wären wir 4!



Oder doch schon 5 ?

Damdam, Harrypotter, Hisairless, Tretmühle und ich ??


----------



## Tretmuehle (26. Oktober 2006)

juk schrieb:


> Hmpf. Gar nicht so leicht. Hätte ja nach Reihenfolge des Requests entschieden aber da weiss ich nur daß Tretmuehle der letzte war, so habe ich jetzt den älteren von euch gewählt.
> 
> Dann gründet flugs ein neues Team, damit wir auch Bremen-Thread-interne Konkurrenz haben!  Es wird mir ein Ansporn sein!
> 
> ...



Kein Problem und schon gemacht  

Bitte eintragen unter "Blocklandbiker 2006", aber'n bisschen hopphopp wenn ich bitten darf  

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Fissla (26. Oktober 2006)

Meld, bin dabei....


----------



## baluweb (26. Oktober 2006)

Fissla schrieb:


> Oder doch schon 5 ?
> 
> Damdam, Harrypotter, Hisairless, Tretmühle und ich ??



Servus @ all, 
war das Limit bei 5 (????), dann muss ich mich ja sputen...
Bis dann Marc

ZUSATZ: Wenn das Team mit Damdam, Harrypotter, Hisairless, Tretmühle und Fissla bereits voll ist (Limit 5??), dann meinen Antrag bitte ablehnen...ich will mich da nicht nachträglich einschmuggeln...


----------



## DAMDAM (26. Oktober 2006)

Moin 

Ich war nur kurz einkaufen und hatte davor auch ein Team gegründet und habe da auch noch 3 Plätze frei, wenn ihr also Lust habt, dürft ihr Euch auch bei mir eintragen !

@ Ralf 

Wollen wir wieder eine Fahrgemeinschaft nach Oldenburg machen ? Meld dich mal hier im Forum ! Wo muss ich mich eigentlch da anmelden, damit ich nicht wieder Nachmeldegebühr zahlen muss ?

Gruß Christian


----------



## Andi Arbeit (26. Oktober 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ich war nur kurz einkaufen und hatte davor auch ein Team gegründet und habe da auch noch 3 Plätze frei, wenn ihr also Lust habt, dürft ihr Euch auch bei mir eintragen !
> 
> ...


Die Nachmeldegebühr gab's nur in Lohne, bei den Rennen der W-E-Cup-Trainingsrennserie bezahlst Du Deine 5, ganz genau kann Dir das dieser kompetente Mensch sagen, dort kannst Du Dich auch für die Serie formlos anmelden.

Bis So. Andi


----------



## Tretmuehle (26. Oktober 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ich war nur kurz einkaufen und hatte davor auch ein Team gegründet und habe da auch noch 3 Plätze frei, wenn ihr also Lust habt, dürft ihr Euch auch bei mir eintragen !



Die Ereignisse überschlagen sich...
Weia, weia, dass wird ja ein Mordswettbewerb in Bremen 

@ DAMDAM: Na im Ernst, hätte ich das gewusst, hätte ich nicht noch ein drittes Team aufgemacht.  
Lass uns mal sehen ob wir jetzt beide Teams (Bike Team Bremen / Blocklandbiker 2006) voll bekommen, sonst sollten wir uns zusammentun und eins wieder zurück ziehen. Wäre ja blöd, wenn beide Teams in Unterzahl fahren. Oder wie stehst Du dazu?  

Gruß
Frank


----------



## ralfathome (26. Oktober 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich war nur kurz einkaufen und hatte davor auch ein Team gegründet und habe da auch noch 3 Plätze frei, wenn ihr also Lust habt, dürft ihr Euch auch bei mir eintragen !
> @ Ralf Wollen wir wieder eine Fahrgemeinschaft nach Oldenburg machen ? Meld dich mal hier im Forum ! Wo muss ich mich eigentlch da anmelden, damit ich nicht wieder Nachmeldegebühr zahlen muss ?
> Gruß Christian


hi,
Fahrgemeinschaft nach Sandkrug ist gut, dann brauch ich nicht mehr grübeln ob ich pedalierend anreise! imho ist man mit einer Teilnahme bei einem WEC automatisch für die nächsten Rennen gemeldet, jedenfalls war ich in Lohne (und auch in Meppen) unangemeldet vorab in der Starterliste.

3 "Bremer" Teams im Winterpokal scheinen möglich, ist ja noch ein bischen Zeit! Ich sehe das als Nebeneinander, nicht Konkurrenz. 

Kiko wünsche ich gute und schnelle Genesung (und weil es wohl glimpflich ausgegangen ist: wärste man mit dem Alutech auf's Gerüst, dann wäre das bei Deinen Fahrkünsten sicher nicht passiert)

Gruß ralf, z. Zt. ma wieder durch'n Wind

Ach ja, Maxi hat den Schnapszahlenpost!!!!


----------



## DAMDAM (26. Oktober 2006)

@ All 

Ich sehe das mit dem Winterpokal dieses Jahr auch ganz locker und würde sagen ihr solltet erstmal die Teams auffüllen und dann sehen wir weiter ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priester100 (26. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
das kann doch nicht wahr sein,da ist am Sonntag ein Rennen bei dem ich gerne mitfahren möchte und muß nun doch am Sonntag arbeiten.        
Vieleicht hat jemand nächste Woche mal Zeit für eine kleine lockere Runde.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## ralfathome (26. Oktober 2006)

moin Steffen,
gerne würde ich mit Dir nächste Woche eine Runde rollen, und Dein Weser-Ems-Cup und Renn Debüt gibst Du dann halt beim Heim-Rennen in Barrien!


----------



## Priester100 (26. Oktober 2006)

Genau beim nächsten Rennen werde ich dabei sein!!!!
Was die Runde betrifft,muß ich sehen wann ich endlich Frei bekomme.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## juk (27. Oktober 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> @ All
> 
> Ich sehe das mit dem Winterpokal dieses Jahr auch ganz locker [...]



Du bist ja auch immer so unfit!


----------



## cand.arch (27. Oktober 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> @ All
> 
> Ich sehe das mit dem Winterpokal dieses Jahr auch ganz locker und würde sagen ihr solltet erstmal die Teams auffüllen und dann sehen wir weiter !
> 
> Gruß Christian



Wenn du noch jemanden suchst der im Winter den ein oder anderen Punkt macht
biete ich mich gerne an. Die ein oder andere Stunde werde ich bestimmt in 
Winter unterwegs sein. Ich trage mich einfach mal ein, rausschmeißen geht ja immer noch.

bis denn, Lars (der jetzt auch mit ganz, gaaaaanz dicken Reifen unterwegs ist   )


----------



## dinosaur (27. Oktober 2006)

@cand.arch: Endlich ein richtiges Fahrrad??? Wir wollen Beweise!!(Fotos) 

dino


----------



## cand.arch (27. Oktober 2006)

OK, ich hätte schreiben müssen: *Bald *mit ganz, gaaaaanz dicken Reifen 
unterwegs ist. Bezahlt ist es schon, aber noch nicht da  

Aber so sieht das richtige Fahrrad aus:


----------



## Andi Arbeit (27. Oktober 2006)

cand.arch schrieb:


> OK, ich hätte schreiben müssen: *Bald *mit ganz, gaaaaanz dicken Reifen
> unterwegs ist. Bezahlt ist es schon, aber noch nicht da
> 
> Aber so sieht das richtige Fahrrad aus:



Spalter...!


----------



## dinosaur (27. Oktober 2006)

Brüder und Schwestern preist die junge, ehemals verwirrte Seele, die zum rechten Glauben an den dicken Reifen gefunden hat! Vielleicht können ja noch mehr der armen verirrten aus der Parallelwelt auf den richtigen Trail geführt werden. 

ps: was sagt eigentlich unser Priester dazu? 

dino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi Arbeit (27. Oktober 2006)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Brüder und Schwestern preist die junge, ehemals verwirrte Seele, die zum rechten Glauben an den dicken Reifen gefunden hat! Vielleicht können ja noch mehr der armen verirrten aus der Parallelwelt auf den richtigen Trail geführt werden.
> 
> ps: was sagt eigentlich unser Priester dazu?
> 
> dino



Vade retro Ananas!


----------



## cand.arch (27. Oktober 2006)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Brüder und Schwestern preist die junge, ehemals verwirrte Seele, die zum rechten Glauben an den dicken Reifen gefunden hat! Vielleicht können ja noch mehr der armen verirrten aus der Parallelwelt auf den richtigen Trail geführt werden.
> 
> ps: was sagt eigentlich unser Priester dazu?
> 
> dino




Vielleicht bin ich auch nur in der Hölle gelandet  
wer weiß...


----------



## Priester100 (27. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
liebe Schwestern und Brüder unser Bruder dino hat recht, nur wer an den dicken Reifen glaubt ist auf den richtigen Trail. 
Wer wie die armen Seelen aus der Parallelwelt auf dünnen Reifen unterwegs ist,wird früher oder später auf den Abtrail kommen. 
Preist den dicken Reifen und befreit euch von den dünnen Reifen.

Halleluja 

Steffen


----------



## ralfathome (28. Oktober 2006)

so laßt uns denn zu gegebener Zeit die Götter des groben Stollens gnädig stimmen mit der Gabe einer Prise Warwer Sand für unser neues Mitglied und sein Rad segnen mit geweyertem Berg, auf das seine Fahrt eine ewig aufrechte sei und sein Bike für immer ohne Makel.

Am Sonntag würde ich so gegen 8:00 los, wäre dann so ab 8:20 bei Christian, wenn er noch dabei ist? Welch unchristliche Zeit!
Gruß ralf


----------



## cand.arch (28. Oktober 2006)

@DAMDAM

Das mit dem Winterpokal hat geklappt, aber da sind ja noch zwei Plätze frei!!!

Vielleicht finden sich ja noch zwei...


----------



## ohneworte (28. Oktober 2006)

Moin,

ich fahr demnächst ja auch wieder etwas häufiger, mal schaun wo ich mich in den Winterpokal eintragen muss!

Gruss
Jens


P.S.

Hi Damdam,

denk an den Praxisbericht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (28. Oktober 2006)

cand.arch schrieb:


> OK, ich hätte schreiben müssen: *Bald *mit ganz, gaaaaanz dicken Reifen
> unterwegs ist. Bezahlt ist es schon, aber noch nicht da
> 
> Aber so sieht das richtige Fahrrad aus:




Ich denk du hast dir ein "richtiges" Fahrrad bestellt!? 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## cand.arch (28. Oktober 2006)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich denk du hast dir ein "richtiges" Fahrrad bestellt!?
> 
> Gruss
> Jens




Gibt´s was zu meckern


----------



## wanted man (28. Oktober 2006)

cand.arch schrieb:


> Gibt´s was zu meckern


@ cand.arch:
ich denke, das problem liegt in seiner herkunft!! richtige räder werden -meine ich - in cloppenburg zusammengecloppt.

tag auch allerseits!
ohne die letzten 8 wochen jetzt nochmal nachgelesen zu haben. gibts ein winterpokalteam, das mich noch nehmen würde. bin für die 20 punkte woche. 
gruss, t.


----------



## baluweb (28. Oktober 2006)

wanted man schrieb:


> ...gibts ein winterpokalteam, das mich noch nehmen würde. bin für die 20 punkte woche.
> gruss, t.



Hey Till, du bist doch schließlich ein "Gesuchter Mann"...da wird das doch kein Problem sein. Es sind auch noch nicht alle Bremer Teams voll. Also aufi!
Bis dann Marc


----------



## wanted man (28. Oktober 2006)

so gesehen dürfte es ja wirklich kein problem geben. 
gibts eigentlich wieder eine Rentnergang??
t.


----------



## Fissla (28. Oktober 2006)

@ wanted man. Ja die Rentnergang gibt es wieder, ist aber mit 5 Leute wohl schon voll. Hier einmal alle bisherigen Teams:

Blocklandbiker 2006: Fissla- baluweb- harrypotter- Tretmuehle- his airless   

Rentnergang: ralfathome- juk- Priester100- riser- maxihb   

Bike Team Bremen: DAMDAM- cand.arch- Reiky


----------



## ralfathome (28. Oktober 2006)

hi Till, alles im Lot?

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, daß ich mächtig Haue mit einem Racing Ralph abkriege: ich hätte kein Prob damit, den Platz in der Rentnergääng für Dich frei zu machen und im Bike Team Bremen um Aufnahme zu bitten

Gruß ralf


----------



## cand.arch (28. Oktober 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:


> hi Till, alles im Lot?
> 
> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, daß ich mächtig Haue mit einem Racing Ralph abkriege: ich hätte kein Prob damit, den Platz in der Rentnergääng für Dich frei zu machen und im Bike Team Bremen um Aufnahme zu bitten
> 
> Gruß ralf



Ohne den anderen Teams zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber das Bike Team Bremen 
ist schon ziemlich cool


----------



## DAMDAM (28. Oktober 2006)

@ all 

Ist natürlich jeder willkommen im Bike Team Bremen!

@ Ohneworte 

Ich werde morgen in Oldenburg erstmal einen Praxistest machen !  

Gruß Christian 

P.S. Ralfathome du hast Post !


----------



## ralfathome (28. Oktober 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> .....P.S. Ralfathome du hast Post !



Du auch 

Das sich 3 "Bremer" Teams für den WP zusammenfinden finde ich cool, vielleicht gibt es sogar noch das Vierte, wer weiß? Ich freue mich schon auf das teamübergreifende Punktesammeln.

Wanted man hatte beim letzten WP die Bremer Rentnergang angeschubst, ich mache ihm gerne Platz wenn er möchte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wanted man (28. Oktober 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:


> hi Till, alles im Lot?
> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, daß ich mächtig Haue mit einem Racing Ralph abkriege: ich hätte kein Prob damit, den Platz in der Rentnergääng für Dich frei zu machen und im Bike Team Bremen um Aufnahme zu bitten



danke der nachfrage, seit ich die 60 stunden woche eingeführt habe schaff ich mein arbeitspensum. aber ich sehe licht am ende des tunnels! 
gestern wurde in meinen keller eingebrochen, nur 3 flaschen werkstattbier weg - alle fahrräder sind noch da, ich kanns kaum fassen.

zum thema teams, bei sovielen optionen sind entscheidungen gefragt:
in der rentnergang mitschwimmen oder im btb hinterherfahren???  tjatjatja, ralf kann man denn überhaupt aus _so einem_ team wieder raus??? zum einen weil die rentnergang ja so top besetzt ist, zum anderen gehts rein technisch??

btb ??? rentner???
also, wenn "btb" richtig ambitionen hat (ich kenn euch doch), möchte ich euch da nicht im weg stehen. dann werd ich lieber rentner ...
...was mach ich nur?


----------



## ralfathome (28. Oktober 2006)

wanted man schrieb:


> ...was mach ich nur?



Erstmal neues Bier holen . Nee, Scherz, BTB nimmt Dich sicher gern und das ist vielleicht technisch das einfachste, von wegen Admin belästigen und so.

Das Bier, das war nicht zufällig Glücks-Pils?

Gutes nächtle und Prost


----------



## DAMDAM (28. Oktober 2006)

@Wanted 

Keine Angst in BTB wird aufgrund der Uni eher weniger Gas gegeben bis Mitte Januar ! (Ich muss in der Uni als Werbearg. aggieren und habe auch einen deutlich volleren Stundenplan als in den Jahren davor also mit 20 Punkt pro Woche kann ich nicht garantieren *Ehrlich*) Laßt uns das ganze doch als Spaß sehen und den interen Bremer "Wettkampf" als Ansporn sehen nicht zu faul im Winter zu sein und an Sonntagen bei gemeinsamen Touren dabei zu sein !  

Gruß Christian


----------



## wanted man (28. Oktober 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Das Bier, das war nicht zufällig Glücks-Pils?
> 
> Gutes nächtle und Prost


nee, nur das von der örtlichen großbrauerei!! so, dann klick ich jetzt mal rüber und meld mich bei btb an!! wer ist eigentlich reiky??
t.


----------



## ohneworte (29. Oktober 2006)

Moin,

fährt vielleicht jemand heute nachmittag ne ruhige Runde?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Tretmuehle (29. Oktober 2006)

@WEC Biker
...Und wie ist's gelaufen heute? Wetter war je nicht so prickelnd 

Nimmt von Euch jemand am 10.12. in Syke/Barrien teil? Falls ja, brieft mich doch mal, was da so abgeht (Strecke, Meldung, etc.), da ich mich gerne einklinken würde.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## ralfathome (29. Oktober 2006)

moin,
das Crossen in Sandkrug (den Krug hab ich nicht gesehen oder er ist an mir vorbeigegangen, Sand....) war ganz gut, nach der ruhigen Streckenschau hatte ich schon sehr viel Respekt (oder die Hosen voll) vor den vielen getarnten Wurzeln, im Rennen ging es dann doch ganz gut. Wie immer Gedränge am Anfang, in der 5ten überrundet und als ich einen Rythmus gefunden hatte war schon wieder Schluß. Üben, üben, üben.

Vielen Dank an Matthias, Lars und Co fürs anfeuern, hat geholfen!

Fotos vom Rennen in *Lohne!* habe ich hier gefunden, da gibt es auch cyclassix und Rad am Ring: http://www.matzon.de/

Gruß ralf

@Tretmühle: Wetter war super in Sandkrug, also jedenfalls beim Hobby-Rennen von oben trocken, was will man mehr?
Das Anmelden lasse ich lieber die "alten" Hasen erklären, ich bin Rookie.


----------



## Fissla (29. Oktober 2006)

Tretmuehle schrieb:


> Falls ja, brieft mich doch mal, was da so abgeht (Strecke, Meldung, etc.), da ich mich gerne einklinken würde.



Hey, mir geht es da ähnlich. Bin auch noch nie einen Wettkampf mitgefahren, würde das auch gerne mal erfahren, wie da so die Luft brennt. Vielleicht postet ihr mal eure Erfahrungen o.ä.


----------



## Theo:-) (29. Oktober 2006)

tach so nun komme ich sandkruger auch mal zu der ehre bei euch bremer zu schreiben;-)
nun anmelden ist ganz einfach. 
bis 30 minuten vorm start zum anmelde "zelt"(raum) gehen. das ist der ort wo die startnummer ausgegeben und auch wieder abgegeben wird. 5 euro hinlangen. sagen in welcher klasse man starten will....wir als hobby klasse. name und jahrgang nennen. und das wars. sicherheitsnadel zum befestigen der nummer sind auch vorhanden.
nun, wenn man noch nie solch ein rennen gefahren ist vieleicht nicht ganz vorne stehen beim start. strecke ruhig vorm start abfahren...schadet nie...und dann geb was du kannst.
wenn dich jemand überholen/ überrunden will wird er sich schon bemerkbar machen  
ach ja es wird die seite angesagt an der man vorbei fährt. nicht die seite an der man fahren soll  
ich hoffe damit ist alles erklärt
gruß
Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (29. Oktober 2006)

Ergebnisse vom Rennen in Sandkrug sind da: www.radsport-weser-ems.de.ki/

Ciao
dino


----------



## ralfathome (29. Oktober 2006)

moin,
*Gratulation zu Platz 5!!*

Gruß,
ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (29. Oktober 2006)

Dino und Andi ! ( zwei Bremer auf Platz 4 und 5 in der SeniorenKlasse !)

Aber natürlich auch herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle anderen Bremer ! Ich hoffe jeder hat seine selbst gesteckten Ziele erreicht ! Wir sehen uns wieder in Cloppenburg oder spätestes in Syke (Wie groß wird dann wohl das Starterfeld )


----------



## Theo:-) (29. Oktober 2006)

leider stimmen die ergebnisse nicht ....schade   
wir ...auch nicht die gewinner in der hobby klasse sind 9 runden gefahren.9x 2,3 km=20,7 km...zeit gleicht ca.38 minuten...entspricht eine schnitt von 32,4 km/h das schafft dort keiner;-) es waren nur 7 runden von der spitze =25 km/h...das passt wohl eher ! Oder?
fahrer die nach mir im ziel waren stehen vor mir.
2 fahrer sollen mich überrundet haben an dessen hinterrad ich klebte.....nah ja das passiert wenn die "zeitname von zählern und nicht von technik gemacht wird....echt schade....aber dennoch hat es spaß gemacht


----------



## ralfathome (29. Oktober 2006)

Ist mir egal, ob es 9 oder 7 Runden waren, mich würde mal im Moment Dein Trikot interessieren! Kannste mal kurz beschreiben!
Gruß ralf


----------



## Theo:-) (29. Oktober 2006)

grau schwarz
specialized langarm ...hilft das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (29. Oktober 2006)

Moin,
ja hilft, ich suche jemanden mit 'nem knallig blauen mit viel gelb und rot, der war so schön fair daß er von mir zu Weihnachten ein Päckchen bekommen hätte.
Entschuldigung, hast Pech gehabt 

Auf welchem Platz siehst Du Dich denn?
Gruß ralf


----------



## Theo:-) (29. Oktober 2006)

ich meine 30.
in der hobby klasse....noch nicht senior


----------



## ralfathome (29. Oktober 2006)

Stunden später der Kampf um einen Platz? Du hast doch sicher im Rennen mehr Plätze verschenkt   , also wat solls  

Das mit dem Senior kommt irgendwann von ganz allein  

Gruß ralf


----------



## Tretmuehle (29. Oktober 2006)

Glückwunsch an die Bremer Starter.   

@Theo;-)
Danke für die prompte und umfassende Info. Dann werde ich mir das in Syke wohl mal geben.  

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Hendrik1 (30. Oktober 2006)

@Theo: Welche Startnummer hattest Du denn?


----------



## Theo:-) (30. Oktober 2006)

@ralfathome: wo du recht hast hast du recht  und wenn ich erlich bin 
ankommen war mein ziel.  

@ Hendrik1: 38 aber ich war so dreckig das die nummer nicht zulesen war...hatte das glück immer wenn der ruf von hinten kamm:LINKS...ich also überholt oder überrundet wurde war ein riesen wasser/schlamloch vor mir
aber wenn ich erlich bin das hat mir ein riesen spaß gemacht...so das ich in der letzten runde mit absicht hindurch gefahren bin  

kennt jemand die strecke in syke?


----------



## DAMDAM (30. Oktober 2006)

@theo

Ja ich , ich bin in den letzten beiden Jahren da schon gefahren und finde sie ist egal wie rum gefahren wird deutlich flüssiger zu fahren, als Oldenburg gestern ! Es ist ein kleiner Anstieg drin und eine etwas längere Abfahrt, aber keine technischen Schwierigkeiten ( Ist ja auch schon kalt genug dann !). Wenn du die Strecke mal besichtigen willst solltest du hier öfter mal reinschauen , ich denke da viele Bremer daran teilnehmen werden, werden wir sicherlich einige Wochenenden davor mal ein Streckenbesichtigungstour dahin machen, wo sich jeder gerne anschließen kann !

Gruß Christian (der wieder nur 24 von 39 geworden ist !)


----------



## Andi Arbeit (30. Oktober 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Moin,
> ja hilft, ich suche jemanden mit 'nem knallig blauen mit viel gelb und rot, der war so schön fair daß er von mir zu Weihnachten ein Päckchen bekommen hätte....


Hat er Dir an der Sandkuhle den Vortritt gelassen?


----------



## kiko (30. Oktober 2006)

das grosse bremer fressen:
http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=315385#post315385
viel spass.


----------



## juk (30. Oktober 2006)

kiko schrieb:


> das grosse bremer fressen:
> http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=315385#post315385
> viel spass.



Anmeldungen werden hier entgegen genommen.  gibt's natürlich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cand.arch (30. Oktober 2006)

juk schrieb:


> ...  gibt's natürlich auch!




Das ist doch wohl klar


----------



## ralfathome (31. Oktober 2006)

Theo:-) schrieb:


> ......kennt jemand die strecke in syke?


Vom Zuschauen ja. Die Strecke in Syke-Barrien variierte in den letzten Jahren ein paar Mal. Das Abfahren der Strecke vom letzten Jahr ist kein Problem und wird sicher bis zum WEC am 03.12. noch mehrmals hier im Thread gepostet, Du/Ihr könnt gern dabei sein!!

*An die werte Nachbarschaft mit den schmalen Reifen:* wenn ich das richtig analysiere entsteht für Euren Sonntag 10:30 FixTermin gerade versehentlich ein zweiter Treffpunkt: Werdersee/Erdbeerbrücke (in älteren Post's von Hillmar und Co.) und Weserwehr (LMR von D.-O.) sind räumlich schon ein wenig auseinander! Oder bringe ich schon wieder etwas crossquerdurch? Wer mag kann es ja auch in RR-News "übersetzen"

Gruß ralf, der sich jetzt wohl gerade des Mitlesens im RR geoutet hat.


----------



## kiko (31. Oktober 2006)

nicht zu vergessen, unsere blümchenrunden.
http://www.rennrad-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/22209/cat/1177
etwas unübersichtlich aber dafür reichlich auswahl.


----------



## cand.arch (31. Oktober 2006)

Und dann noch ins Gelände. Syke war im Gespräch


----------



## Riverspoon (1. November 2006)

Weiß zwar nicht ob ich hier richtig bin, aber ich schätz ma schon...

ich suche nen guten und günstigen Laden in Bremen, der mir ne neue Felge einspeichen kann. Hat da jemand positive Errfahrungen gemacht?

Danke schonmal...


----------



## Fissla (1. November 2006)

Riverspoon schrieb:


> Weiß zwar nicht ob ich hier richtig bin, aber ich schätz ma schon...
> 
> ich suche nen guten und günstigen Laden in Bremen, der mir ne neue Felge einspeichen kann. Hat da jemand positive Errfahrungen gemacht?
> 
> Danke schonmal...



Versuchs mal bei Zweirad-Center Stadler in Bremen, da kostet ein Zentrieren auch nur 4 Euro ! Vielleicht ist ein Einspeichen auch günstig!


----------



## kiko (1. November 2006)

Riverspoon schrieb:


> Weiß zwar nicht ob ich hier richtig bin, aber ich schätz ma schon...
> 
> ich suche nen guten und günstigen Laden in Bremen, der mir ne neue Felge einspeichen kann. Hat da jemand positive Errfahrungen gemacht?
> 
> Danke schonmal...



scotty bei einrad oder rudi bei fishbike.
beide sehr gute laufradbauer.
probiers doch einfach mal selbst. is nich so unendlich schwer.
anleitung:http://www.rst.mp-all.de/eisp.htm


----------



## Quant (1. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen  
Hab hier seit einer Ewigkeit nicht reingeschaut und wollte mal fragen ob es noch so etwas wie die gemütliche MTB-Tour am Wochenende gibt?
War damals ein paar mal dabei als es Richtung Syke/Barrier ging


----------



## ralfathome (2. November 2006)

moin,
am kommenden WE sicher, Warwer Sand und/oder Barrien sind schon vorgeschlagen worden.
Gemütlich ist relativ, der Langsamste bestimmt das Tempo und es wird gewartet, bei den Touren sind kurze Plauder-Stops üblich.

Gruß ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quant (2. November 2006)

Das hört sich doch gut an  
Gibt es schon einen genauen Termin/Treffpunkt?
Weserwehr fänd ich super, da brauch ich nichtmal ne Minute hin


----------



## ralfathome (2. November 2006)

moin,
es wird auch mal wieder Zeit für einen *Touraufruf:* Am Samstag geht es in den Süden, d.h. nach Syke-Barrien. Treffpunkt ist das Weserwehr, über der Schleuse. Das Tempo wird moderat. 10:30 schlage ich mal als Treffzeit vor.

Gruß ralf


----------



## riser (2. November 2006)

Moin Christian,

meld dich bitte mal wegen der Hose für Claudia. Ich schicke dir auch noch ne PN mit meiner Handynummer.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Priester100 (3. November 2006)

Hi,
leider muß ich am Samstag arbeiten  aber wenn auch am Sonntag eine Tour stattfindet würde ich mich anschießen.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Quant (3. November 2006)

Samstag muss ich leider auch passen, um 10:00 beginnt die Gegendemonstration zum NPD Aufmarsch.
Am Sonntag wär ich aber ebenfalls dabei!


----------



## Priester100 (3. November 2006)

Da die Wahrscheinlichkeit daß am Sonntag mehr Mitfahrer zusammen kommen als am Samstag würde ich 11.00 oder 12.00 Weserwehr vorschlagen.
Ob es nach Syke/Barrien oder zum Warwer Sand geht kann ja noch entschieden werden.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (3. November 2006)

Moin 

Ich habe keine Zeit am Wochenende, aber ab Montag geht der Winterpokal los und ich hoffe ihr habt Euch alle nochmal ein bißchen ausgeruht  !

@Riser 

Ich war in der letzten Zeit ziemlich in der Uni gebunden und hatte eine Menge Stress. Ich würde vorschlagen wir treffen uns nächstes Wochenende (entweder auf einer Tour oder beim WECup in Cloppenburg) dann bekommt Claudia auch endlich ihre Hose ! (Sorry aber ich hatte echt viel Stress in der letzten Zeit )

Gruß Christian


----------



## juk (3. November 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> [...]ab Montag geht der Winterpokal los[...]



Schade, daß ich zur Zeit im dunkeln keine Punkte sammeln kann...


----------



## ralfathome (3. November 2006)

moin,
der Samstagstreff ist dann hiermit abgesagt!!!!

Gruß ralf


----------



## Priester100 (3. November 2006)

Hi,
Sonntag 12.00 am Weserwehr treffen???  
Als Ziel unserer kleinen Radtour am Deich und immer schön auf dem Radweg  könnte entweder Syke/Barrien,Warwer Sand oder das Öllager in Frage kommen.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## riser (3. November 2006)

Moin!

@ Christian

Nächstes WE sind wir in Berlin, so dass es nichts wird mit ner Tour. Beam mir doch mal deine Handynummer und wir sprechen einen Termin unter der Woche ab.

Gruß

Dirk  

PS: Hoffentlich habe ich in zwei Wochen endlich mal ein WE ohne Termine, dass ich auch mal wieder mittouren kann.


----------



## Priester100 (3. November 2006)

Alternativ würde auch Garlstedt in Frage kommen und dann treffen 12.00 HaW.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Quant (3. November 2006)

Sonntag 12:00 geht von mir aus klar!


----------



## Priester100 (3. November 2006)

Hi,
und da waren es schon Zwei  und somit würde ich sagen Sonntag 12.00 am Weserwehr. 

Steffen


----------



## ohneworte (3. November 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ich habe keine Zeit am Wochenende, aber ab Montag geht der Winterpokal los und ich hoffe ihr habt Euch alle nochmal ein bißchen ausgeruht  !
> 
> ...




Na dann muss ich mal schauen wie ich die Punkte eintrage!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (3. November 2006)

Priester100 schrieb:


> Hi,
> und da waren es schon Zwei  und somit würde ich sagen Sonntag 12.00 am Weserwehr.
> 
> Steffen



Schade,

da hab ich nu keine Zeit!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (4. November 2006)

Priester100 schrieb:


> Hi,
> und da waren es schon Zwei  und somit würde ich sagen Sonntag 12.00 am Weserwehr.
> 
> Steffen


Drei
Gruß ralf


----------



## cand.arch (4. November 2006)

vier


----------



## Kundo (4. November 2006)

cand.arch schrieb:


> vier



Soll das bedeuten die Post war da?


----------



## cand.arch (4. November 2006)

Nein, natürlich nicht!!! 
Ich werde mit dem Querfeldeinrad anreisen. Das Corratec steckt irgendwo in Unna fest  

bis denn...


----------



## ohneworte (4. November 2006)

cand.arch schrieb:


> Nein, natürlich nicht!!!
> Ich werde mit dem Querfeldeinrad anreisen. Das Corratec steckt irgendwo in Unna fest
> 
> bis denn...



Hättest dir man ein Fahrrad gekauft!


----------



## cand.arch (4. November 2006)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hättest dir man ein Fahrrad gekauft!



Verstehe ich nicht


----------



## kiko (4. November 2006)

cand.arch schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht



focussekte. gibt hier ja scheinbar ein paar jünger.


----------



## FORT_man (4. November 2006)

Priester100 schrieb:


> Hi,
> und da waren es schon Zwei  und somit würde ich sagen Sonntag 12.00 am Weserwehr.
> 
> Steffen



Da waren es schon drei, ich bin auch dabei. Reimt sich sogar. Bis morgen,

Martinez


----------



## wanted man (4. November 2006)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Da waren es schon drei, ich bin auch dabei. Reimt sich sogar.


Sechs, setzen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (5. November 2006)

kiko schrieb:


> focussekte. gibt hier ja scheinbar ein paar jünger.



Ich hab mit Focus nichts am Hut! Nicht das hier ein falscher Eindruck entsteht!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## dinosaur (5. November 2006)

@ohneworte: aber du bist doch überzeugter uniVEGANER; ist doch auch sone Sekte 

dino


----------



## kiko (5. November 2006)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich hab mit Focus nichts am Hut! Nicht das hier ein falscher Eindruck entsteht!
> 
> Gruss
> Jens



sorry, hab gedacht es wär da was.


----------



## ralfathome (5. November 2006)

moin,
es sind hoffentlich alle Mitfahrer der heutigen Tour ordentlich nach Hause gekommen!?

In dieser Woche würde ich gern einmal GA fahren für die Fitness und einmal Niteride, Powerrunde o.ä. zum Spaß. Über Mitfahrer würde ich mich freuen, einfach hier Termin posten oder PN.

Am Sonntag ist WEC in Cloppenburg, ein Platz für Mitfahrer und Bike ist frei.

Gruß ralf


----------



## FORT_man (5. November 2006)

Rückfahrt war dann bei mir kein Problem, ich bin dann einfach links ab und am Flughafen vorbei in die Neustadt zurückgefahren, das war für mich echt kürzer.
Mal sehen was im Laufe der Woche so abgeht, ich muß da wohl auch noch mal ein wenig mehr trainieren 
Nächstes WE habe ich dann sehr wahrscheinlich keine Zeit.

Gruß und bis die Tage

Martinez


----------



## trapperjohn (6. November 2006)

Riverspoon schrieb:


> Weiß zwar nicht ob ich hier richtig bin, aber ich schätz ma schon...
> 
> ich suche nen guten und günstigen Laden in Bremen, der mir ne neue Felge einspeichen kann. Hat da jemand positive Errfahrungen gemacht?
> 
> Danke schonmal...



Ich hab da irgendwann im letzten Jahr mal was einspeichen lassen - kostete 25,- Eur Arbeitsaufwand + Material. Speichen waren allerdings billiger als auf deren Homepage!

An deiner Stelle würd ich das Geld lieber in einen Zentrierständer investieren - hast du länger was von... So schwer ist das nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wanted man (6. November 2006)

trapperjohn schrieb:


> Ich hab da irgendwann im letzten Jahr mal was einspeichen lassen - kostete 25,- Eur Arbeitsaufwand + Material. Speichen waren allerdings billiger als auf deren Homepage!
> 
> An deiner Stelle würd ich das Geld lieber in einen Zentrierständer investieren - hast du länger was von... So schwer ist das nicht!



oh, unterschätz das mal nicht! ich bilde mir ein, recht gut laufräder einzuspeichen und würde schätzen, daß man die ersten 5 laufräder aus eigener hand ziemlich versaut.
t.


----------



## trapperjohn (6. November 2006)

Also meine halten bislang alle noch 

Wenn die Speichenspannung überall ordentlich gleich hoch ist und das ganze noch einigermaßen zentriert? Ist dann vielleicht nicht perfekt, aber für den Hausgebrauch ganz ordentlich. Und besser wirds beim Stadler auch nicht ...


----------



## wanted man (6. November 2006)

trapperjohn schrieb:


> Also meine halten bislang alle noch
> 
> Wenn die Speichenspannung überall ordentlich gleich hoch ist und das ganze noch einigermaßen zentriert? Ist dann vielleicht nicht perfekt, aber für den Hausgebrauch ganz ordentlich. Und besser wirds beim Stadler auch nicht ...



stadler?? wir sprachen doch von guten laufräder! ich kann meinem vorredner nur beipflichten: scotty bei einrad und rudi bei fishbike!! die können das, und das bezahlt man eben.


----------



## ralfathome (6. November 2006)

moin,
heute war für mich Extrem-Schrauben angesagt: Der Moppedrahmen hat sein 500ccm Herz wieder, ohne daß ich die Finger geklemmt oder irgendwas gezerrt habe. Nur: Bein Zerlegen vor einigen Jahren sind alle Schrauben, Muttern und Kleinteile in einen Karton gewandert, und da sollten sie eigentlich auch noch sein. Doch die vier M10 Muttern, nicht zu finden. 
Den Keller hab ich umgekrempelt, mit der Taschenlampe bin ich in den hintersten Winkel der Garage gekrochen: NIX...
Natürlich kann man solche Muttern im Baumarkt kaufen, klar. Aber bei den org. Muttern sind U-Scheibe und Mutter in einem!
Der Kaffeedurst, ein Stückchen Kuchen und Ablenkung vor dem Läpptöpp, Einspeichen von Laufrädern gibt es da zu Lesen. Hab ich auch probiert. Statt Zentrierständer der Hinterbau vom NoPogo, das ging ganz gut mit mittelprächtigem Resultat.

Wie das Vorderrad da hineinpaßt?   

Für die Einen ein Rätsel, für Andere Spaß, und ich hab gröhlend meine Muttern wieder! Danke für die Hilfe!
Gruß ralf


----------



## kiko (6. November 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> 
> Wie das Vorderrad da hineinpaßt?
> ...



wer eine schraubzwinge hat.........
is nen albert in 2,35 auch genehm?


----------



## ralfathome (6. November 2006)

kiko schrieb:


> wer eine schraubzwinge hat.........
> is nen albert in 2,35 auch genehm?



moin,
Albert, nö DANKE, es sollte schon ralf sein 

Schraubzwinge.......

Hab gerade das Lars'sche Rad in 2D gesehen, wann ist die nächste TOOUURRRR?


----------



## Priester100 (6. November 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> Albert, nö DANKE, es sollte schon ralf sein
> 
> Schraubzwinge.......
> ...



Hi,
wie wäre es mit Freitag???
Man könnte doch nach Garlstedt oder ins Öllager fahren.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## ralfathome (6. November 2006)

moin Steffen,
hört sich beides sehr gut an.  

Gruß ralf


----------



## cand.arch (6. November 2006)

Priester100 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie wäre es mit Freitag???
> Man könnte doch nach Garlstedt oder ins Öllager fahren.
> 
> Gruß Steffen



Und wann? Ich könnte evtl. ab 14:00 Uhr.


----------



## DAMDAM (6. November 2006)

Das hört sich ja nach Punkten an !! Ich wäre da wohl auch dabei !

Und ja Juk ich denke an dein Ladegerät !

Gruß XChristian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priester100 (6. November 2006)

Hi,
wenn es um Punkte geht,sollten wir meine ca 100Km Tour nach Garlstedt fahren. 
Ich würde dann sagen 13.00 oder 14.00 HaW.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## juk (6. November 2006)

Naja, mich hat eh gerade ein grippaler Infekt erwischt, da is wohl nicht viel mit biken. Wenigstens brauch ich nun keine larifari-Ausreden für meine Bikeunlust.

Aber wenn ich Freitag wieder fit bin und das Wetter i.O. ist, bin ich mal wieder dabei. I promise!


----------



## Redking (6. November 2006)

juk schrieb:


> Naja, mich hat eh gerade ein grippaler Infekt erwischt, da is wohl nicht viel mit biken. Wenigstens brauch ich nun keine larifari-Ausreden für meine Bikeunlust.
> 
> Aber wenn ich Freitag wieder fit bin und das Wetter i.O. ist, bin ich mal wieder dabei. I promise!



Kann es sein das du dich am Freitag was erkältet hast??

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## ohneworte (7. November 2006)

Moin,

Freitag 14.00 Uhr wäre für mich vielleicht auch drin!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## juk (7. November 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Kann es sein das du dich am Freitag was erkältet hast??



Kann es sein, daß Du mehrere Nicknames hast?  Um ehrlich zu sein, bin ich sowohl Freitag als auch Samstag zu leicht bekleidet durch die Nacht geirrt... Selbst schuld!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## DAMDAM (7. November 2006)

@Steffen

Sollten wir doch nach Syke fahren oder ins Öllager könnten wir ja zusammen losfahren (Da wir ja fast Nachbarn sind ! Sag einfach wann du los willst und ich warte dann vom Haus am Freitag !

@ All
Mir ist es relativ egal wo wir hinfahren hauptsache das Tempo ist nicht zu hoch da ich im Moment auch etwas schlapp bin !

Gruß Christian


----------



## riser (7. November 2006)

Moin!

Mich hat pünktlich zum Winterpokalstart auch fett die Erkältung erwischt. Ich hoffe, ich bin bis zum WE fit, damit frisch und frei nach Berlin kann. Und anschließend soll kräftig im WP angegriffen werden. Allen die gesundheitlich fit sind wünsche ich viel Spaß am Freitag.

@ Damdam

Hallo Christian, ich will nicht nerven, aber mit der Hose war ein Angebot von dir (selbstverständlich ein *nettes*), also bist du ein wenig in der Plicht, da Claudia wirklich wartet. Also, schicke mir bitte mal deine Handynummer als PN und ich melde mich dann bei dir, um einen Treffpunkt abzumachen. Ich muss die Woche trotz Krankschreibung eh nochmal nach Bremen (Mittwoch oder Donnerstag), wär schön, wenn wir es da irgendwie hinkriegen.


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## cand.arch (7. November 2006)

N´abend, 

fährt eigentlich jemand auch Adends noch eine kleine Runde? Oder sind
gerade alle Unterwegs 

Gruß Lars


----------



## Priester100 (7. November 2006)

Hallo,
wegen dem Rennen am Sonntag in Cloppenburg ist es doch besser ins Öllager zu fahren.
Ich würde sagen Freitag 14.00 am Weserwehr und ganz locker zum Öllager  

@ Damdam: 13.15 vor dem Haus?


Gruß Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (7. November 2006)

13:15 Uhr vor dem Haus wenn wir um 14:00 Uhr beim WW sein wollen? Aber gerne kein Problem !

Und schön das wir noch ein paar mehr sein werden in Cloppenburg !

Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfathome (7. November 2006)

cand.arch schrieb:


> N´abend,
> 
> fährt eigentlich jemand auch Adends noch eine kleine Runde? Oder sind
> gerade alle Unterwegs
> ...


Abends? Du meinst im Dunkeln, so mit Beleuchtung? Na klar! Mittwoch?
Gruß ralf


----------



## cand.arch (8. November 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Abends? Du meinst im Dunkeln, so mit Beleuchtung? Na klar! Mittwoch?
> Gruß ralf



Das ist heute  18:00 Uhr am Haus am Walde? 

bis denn, Lars


----------



## ralfathome (8. November 2006)

cand.arch schrieb:


> Das ist heute  18:00 Uhr am Haus am Walde?
> 
> bis denn, Lars


Yo
Gruß ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (8. November 2006)

Wenn der Termin heute Abend noch steht bin ich auch dabei ! 

Gruß Christian 

P.S. Riser du hast Post !


----------



## cand.arch (8. November 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Wenn der Termin heute Abend noch steht bin ich auch dabei !
> 
> Gruß Christian
> 
> P.S. Riser du hast Post !




Klar steht der Termin. Nicht umsonst arbeite ich im Moment wie ein Doofer 
und gehe meinem Chef aus dem Weg damit er mir nicht noch mehr Arbeit 
auf´s Auge Drückt 

bis nachher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (8. November 2006)

Arbeiten wie doof = hier rumposten
Soso. Wo darf ich mich bewerben? 

Ich genieße derweil meine hoffentlich letzten trainingsfreien Tage!

Have a lot of fun,
Jürgen


----------



## cand.arch (8. November 2006)

juk schrieb:


> Arbeiten wie doof = hier rumposten
> Soso. Wo darf ich mich bewerben?
> 
> Ich genieße derweil meine hoffentlich letzten trainingsfreien Tage!
> ...



Rumposten??? Das war ein kurzer Kommentar. Zieh Dich um und komm vorbei...


----------



## maxihb (8. November 2006)

Meine momentane Trainingsinsufizienz ist leider ebenso Erkältungsbedingt... ich werde wohl erst nächste Woche auf Punktejagt gehen... 

Greetz

Maxi *hust*


----------



## cand.arch (8. November 2006)

Hi Ralf, 

ich hoffe du bist gut Zuhause angekommen und dein Hintern ist noch dran 

Und vergiss die Bilder nicht, bis denn...


----------



## ralfathome (8. November 2006)

moin,
tja, mächtig viel Dusel gehabt, wenn ich drüber nachdenke 
Die Sattelklemme hatte ja schon 2 mal rumgemuckt, heute ist dann die Stütze an der Stelle gebrochen und weg war der Sattel. 

Mitten im Nirvana des AB-trail gab es dann eine Bastelstunde, mit Rat und Tat von Christian und Lars wurde aus Sattel und Ersatzschlauch ein, ähh halbwegs fahrbares Bike. Vielen Dank auch für die Geduld bei der gemütlichen Rückfahrt.

Ma gucken, was ich bis Freitag so an Ersatz auftreiben kann. 27,2 gehört dran.

Den Grippegeschwächten und Erkälteten wünsche ich gute und schnelle Genesung.

Wer auf dem AB-trail eine Rückleuchte mit Batterien von Mäxchen Bar findet kann sie behalten, die bringt nur Unglück!

Gruß ralf


----------



## Priester100 (8. November 2006)

Hallo,
wo in Cloppenburg ist den das Rennen genau und wann sollte man da sein um sich noch anzumelden?
Gibt es einen Treffpunkt um dann gemeinsam nach Cloppenburg zu fahren?
  

Gruß Steffen


----------



## ralfathome (8. November 2006)

moin Steffen,
Anmelden ist bis ca.30 min vor dem Start (10:30) möglich. Ich werde aber viel früher dort sein, um die Strecke vorher mal zu fahren, um den Start der Kids mit zu erleben und um ein wenig einzurollen. So gegen 9:00 möchte ich dort sein, bedeutet Abfahrt in HB kurz nach 8:00. Sicher kann man sich treffen und im Konvoi anreisen.

Auf der Veranstalter-HP http://www.radsport-weser-ems.de.ki/ findest Du auch viel Informationen, unter *Termine Rennsport* sind die jeweiligen Startorte genauer beschrieben.  

Mehr am Freitag

Gruß ralf


----------



## Priester100 (8. November 2006)

Danke und bis Freitag. 

Steffen


----------



## juk (9. November 2006)

Ich habe gerade das Bike aus dem Keller geholt.  Wenn ich jetzt noch morgen früher frei bekomme, steht einem Comeback nichts mehr im Wege...

Bin schon ganz unruhig,
Jürgen


----------



## DAMDAM (10. November 2006)

Moin Moin 

Das Wetter ist gut und ein Tour ist geplant , alles perfekt !

@Steffen 
ich bin dann so gegen 13:15 Uhr bei dir ! Welche Hausnummer ist das denn ?

Gruß XChristian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (10. November 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> @Steffen
> ich bin dann so gegen 13:15 Uhr bei dir ! Welche Hausnummer ist das denn ?



*Bring dat Ladekabel mit!* 

Na denn, bis gleich!
Jürgen



P.S.: Ich hoffe mein gelegentliches Gehuste stört euch nicht...


----------



## DAMDAM (10. November 2006)

@juk
 können wir das nicht auf dem Rückweg rausholen ? Das ist so schwer wi mein ganzes Rad !? 

Gruß christian


----------



## juk (10. November 2006)

passt scho...


----------



## cand.arch (10. November 2006)

@ralfathome,

alles klar, ich komme am Sonntag mit. Nur nicht mit dem Laufrad mit dem ich 
Heute unterwegs war  Aber ich habe ja selber Schuld...

bis denn, Lars


----------



## Priester100 (10. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin mit einen noch ganzen Rad bei Stadler angekommen  und werde wohl dank Scott  eine neue Schwinge bekommen.
Was daß Rennen am Sonntag angeht, kann ich höchstens nebenher laufen aber ist ja keine Laufveranstaltung. 
Wie es mit meiner Schwinge weitergeht und wann ich wieder dabei sein kann werde ich dann berichten.

Gruß Steffen

Der wegen einer gebrochenen Schwinge nicht am Rennen teilnehmen kann.


----------



## Priester100 (10. November 2006)

Ist den etwa noch mehr kaputt gegangen? 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## cand.arch (11. November 2006)

Also ich bin umgekippt, einfach so auf die Seite. Als ich dann weitergefahren bin,
habe ich gemerkt, dass ich eine wahnsinns Acht in der Felge hatte. Zuhause habe 
ich versucht die Acht rauszudrehen, aber meine handwerklichen Möglichkeiten sind 
da leider etwas beschränkt. Jetzt fahre ich ersteinmal ein Provisorium...

Ja, so war das. Bis denn...


PS: Dazu kommt noch, das es ziemlich schwierig sein wird eine neue zzyzx-Felge 
zu bekommen. Sollte also jemand Lust verspühren etwas an meinem Laufrad zu
drehen, bringe ich es gerne mal vorbei. Vielleicht läßt sich ja doch noch was 
richten.


----------



## ohneworte (11. November 2006)

cand.arch schrieb:


> PS: Dazu kommt noch, das es ziemlich schwierig sein wird eine neue zzyzx-Felge



Moin,

weisst du jetzt was ich meine!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Kundo (11. November 2006)

cand.arch schrieb:


> @ralfathome,
> 
> alles klar, ich komme am Sonntag mit. Nur nicht mit dem Laufrad mit dem ich
> Heute unterwegs war  Aber ich habe ja selber Schuld...
> ...


l 

Na Lars was ist diesmal passiert 

Edit: ich hätte erst zu ende lesen sollen. Es passiert aber auch immer den gleichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwinn (11. November 2006)

Moin Priester
is deine Schwinge gebrochen,wie ist das den passiert ?Habe mein Schwinn diese Woche verkauft,werde jetzt wieder Cannondale Jekyll fahren.

Gruß Sven ( Bruder von Björn )


----------



## DAMDAM (11. November 2006)

Moin Moin

Ich melde mich für Sonntag nun endgültig ab, da ich mit meiner Hausarbeit doch stärker eingebunden bin, als ich gedacht habe ( Ich möchte meine Zeit lieber selber planen morgen und werde daher 90min mit Mareike fahren ) ! Wir sehen uns dann aber in Syke spätestens wieder, zum CrossRennen !

Gruß Christian


----------



## wanted man (11. November 2006)

Priester100 schrieb:


> Der wegen einer gebrochenen Schwinge nicht am Rennen teilnehmen kann.


mein beileid! ist das jetzt nicht schon dein dritter gebrochene scott rahmen in einem jahr?? spricht ja nicht so für das produkt.
t.


----------



## Priester100 (11. November 2006)

Hi,
wann nun die Schwinge genau anfing zu brechen und was der Grund war kann ich nicht genau sagen. 
Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen daß meine fahrweise oder das grade nicht schwierige Gelände um Bremen schuld sind. 
Ich glaube daß es einfach nur Pech war und hoffe daß es mit meinen Rahmenbrüchen nun entlich vorbei ist. 
Aber eins muß mann wirklich mal hervorheben:
Was Reklamationen betrifft ist Scott wirkich unkompliziert und beispielhaft.   
Auch wenn ich in diesen Jahr viel Ärger mit dem Rad hatte,bin ich immer noch zufrieden und würde mir auch wieder ein Scott kaufen. 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Fissla (12. November 2006)

@ Blocklandbiker

Baluweb, Tretmühle, was ist los mit euch ? Noch keine Punkte im Winterpokal gemacht ?
Harrypotter, His airless -- sind ja auch noch Recht wenig Punkte. Rauf aufs Bike, so schmeckt doch der Weihnachtsbraten später auch viel besser !!


----------



## Tonio (12. November 2006)

cand.arch schrieb:


> Also ich bin umgekippt, einfach so auf die Seite. Als ich dann weitergefahren bin,
> habe ich gemerkt, dass ich eine wahnsinns Acht in der Felge hatte. Zuhause habe
> ich versucht die Acht rauszudrehen, aber meine handwerklichen Möglichkeiten sind
> da leider etwas beschränkt. Jetzt fahre ich ersteinmal ein Provisorium...
> ...



Moin
ab zum Händler und Reklamieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tonio (12. November 2006)

Moin
bin zu zeit noch erkältet(wie viele andere auch)würde aber gerne die Tage mal mitfahren.Auch am Abend mit  Licht .Gruß Tonio


----------



## cube elite 1 (12. November 2006)

Hallo Priester,
das mit dem Bruch der Schwinge ist natürlich bedauerlich.Die Abwicklung bei Scott ist ja auch sehr gut,aber ohne jetzt ironisch sein zu wollen.... das muß Scott wohl auch sein,denn sonst würden Sie sicher nicht mehr ganz so viele bikes verkaufen.Denn ,das hört man ja doch öfter...leichtbau oder leichtsinnbau?Scott ist immer sehr leicht,aber meiner Meinung nach reizen Sie es doch sehr aus.Aber trotzdem,ist schon übel ohne Radel.Und man ist irgendwie doch immer ganz schön enttäuscht.
Gruß und Wir sehen Uns Dienstag.


----------



## baluweb (12. November 2006)

Fissla schrieb:


> @ Blocklandbiker
> 
> Baluweb, Tretmühle, was ist los mit euch ? Noch keine Punkte im Winterpokal gemacht ?
> Harrypotter, His airless -- sind ja auch noch Recht wenig Punkte. Rauf aufs Bike, so schmeckt doch der Weihnachtsbraten später auch viel besser !!



Hi Fissla,
wie Recht du hast!!!!! Ich verfolge auch ganz neidisch die Outdooraktivitäten - leider von drinen  Meine Punkte von Dienstag muss ich noch eintragen - seit Mittwoch habe ich eine schöne Mandelentzündung, die gerade erst langsam abklingt. Das brachte einen Fehltag auf der Arbeit - und viele Fehltage im Winterpokal.  Morgen oder spätestens übermorgen wird der erste Test gemacht, ob der Körper wider so läuft wie er soll...
Ab dann muss ich wohl noch etwas aufholen. Aber wie ich das im Forum so lese, scheint der Grippeteufel ja das halbe Bremerland ergriffen zu haben  

@Blocklandbiker: Es wird ja auch Zeit für die erste Teamausfahrt!!! (=> Fremdfahrer natürlich willkommen )
Also bis denne
Marc


----------



## ralfathome (12. November 2006)

moin,
Crossrennen in Cloppenburg war super, viel up and down, schmutzig, rutschig und viel tiefer Boden (durch eigene Bodenprobe bestätigt). Technisch für mich zu anspruchsvoll aber unbedingt empfehlenswert, DA sollte man mal zum Üben hin.

Beim Rennen war es von oben trocken, kurze Hose und Rolli mit Kurzarmtrikot waren vielleicht noch zu warm. Selbst die Rennsocken sind trocken geblieben.
Die Hobbyfahrer-These von Theo aus dem Ol-Thread verstehe ich auch nicht.

Gratulation an Thore, Andi und Rolf für ihre guten Platzierungen und an Lars für die pannenfreie Fahrt 

Vielen Dank an die RRler für das lautstarke Anfeuern , ohne Muckel hätte es dort ein Überholen weniger zu sehen gegeben!!

Bis denne
ralf


----------



## dinosaur (12. November 2006)

Ich weiss auch nicht warum, aber irgendwie hab ich heute müde Beinchen 
War heut schon sehr anstrengend und schön schmutzig 
Ein paar Bilder von der Strecke sind in meiner Galerie.

dino


----------



## wanted man (12. November 2006)

Priester100 schrieb:


> Was Reklamationen betrifft ist Scott wirkich unkompliziert und beispielhaft.
> Auch wenn ich in diesen Jahr viel Ärger mit dem Rad hatte,bin ich immer noch zufrieden und würde mir auch wieder ein Scott kaufen.



wenn das produktqualität schon fragwürdig erscheint, muss wenigstens der service über alle zweifel erhaben sein.
mal ehrlich: du hast kein übergewicht, fährst nicht besonders hart und viele kilometer hat die schwinge (oder bzw. hauptrahmen) vermutlich auch nicht gesehen?
aber bei scott weiss man offenbar, wie man seine kunden zu fans macht.
t.


----------



## ralfathome (12. November 2006)

Das erste Crossrennen und gleich verewigt! Lars


----------



## Theo:-) (12. November 2006)

> Die Hobbyfahrer-These von Theo aus dem Ol-Thread verstehe ich auch nicht



Jaja...war auch nur auf mich und meinen hundert Ausreden heute nicht zu fahren bezogen  
Gehe jetzt in die Ecke und schäme mich für mein loosen...........


----------



## cand.arch (12. November 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Das erste Crossrennen und gleich verewigt! Lars




Tja, so sehen Gewinner aus. Naja, Fastgewinner 

Ich kann jedem nur emfehlen so ein Querfeldeinrennen mal mitzufahren. Man wird
wirklich auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückgeholt, auch wenn man sich nicht 
lang macht. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass so ein Rennen so anstrengend sein 
kann. Aber nächstes mal wieder alles besser  

Schlaft schön...


----------



## ralfathome (13. November 2006)

moin,
18 Grad am Donnerstag 

Nightride am Donnerstag, 18:30 oder auch später, HaW!  

Gruß ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (14. November 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Nightride am Donnerstag, 18:30 oder auch später, HaW!



Bin grundsätzlich nicht abgeneigt. Mal sehen, was die Erkältung macht... Werd sie nicht richtig los, die Seuche. :kotz:


----------



## DAMDAM (14. November 2006)

@Maxihb 

Ich habe heute eine DVD aus Limburg bekommen mit einem Film über die 24h, wenn auch einen Kopie möchtest melde mal !

Gruß Christian


----------



## cand.arch (14. November 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> 18 Grad am Donnerstag
> 
> Nightride am Donnerstag, 18:30 oder auch später, HaW!
> ...



N´abend!

Um 18:30 Uhr könnte auch, sonst komme ich diese Woche nämlich gar nicht zum fahren.

bis denn...


----------



## DAMDAM (15. November 2006)

bin auch morgen um 18:30 Uhr mitdabei ! Wie sieht es denn Freitag bei Euch aus ? 13:00 Uhr Abtrail, Weser Wehr ? Jemand Lust ?

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (15. November 2006)

@ Damdam

ja, sehr gerne will ich auch so eine DVD haben!!!

@ Bremer Rentnergang

Bei mir ist momentan der Wurm drin... ich hangel mich von einer Krankheit in die Nächste... vorgestern gelaufen und die Erkältung ist wieder da  ich kuriere jetzt erst mal richtig aus und dann steig ich in den Winterpokal wieder ein...

Greetz

Maxi (der wo n dicken Hals schiebt)


----------



## Priester100 (15. November 2006)

Hi,
mein Rad steht mit neuer Schwinge bei Stadler und wartet darauf abgeholt zu werden.     
Werde es wohl am Freitag abholen  und hoffe daß ich nie wieder ein Problem mit Rahmenbrüchen bekomme. 
Ist schon etwas für Sonntag geplant?

Gruß Steffen


----------



## dinosaur (15. November 2006)

Lenker und Sattelstütze können auch mal brechen , besonders wenn man so einen Rabaukenfahrstil wie du hat 

Na denn "Mast und Schootbruch" mit dem neuen Rad - ist eigentlich noch irgendein Orginalteil an dem Rad?

Ciao
dino


----------



## riser (15. November 2006)

Hallo!

@ Priester

Wenn es noch mal bricht, dann lass dir von Scott das Geld wiedergeben. Ich hab noch handmade Prachtrahmen von Rocky Mountain, der zu verkaufen ist.


Morgen bin ich leider bei der Physio, wenn ihr beim Nite-Ride seid, aber am WE will ich auch mal wieder ne ordentliche Runde drehen. Für Vorschläge bin ich offen. Ansonsten stürz ich mich natürlich in die südlichen Regionen. Am WE aber nicht so früh bitte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Priester100 (16. November 2006)

Hi,
vom alten Rad ist nur der Lenker geblieben. 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (16. November 2006)

moin,
natürlich ist Twinkie willkommen, jede(r) andere selbstverständlich auch.

zur Erinnerung:
gleich, 18:30, HaW, Nightride.  Helm und Lampe nicht vergessen!

Gruß ralf


----------



## cand.arch (16. November 2006)

Männers, wir sind heute nicht allein 

bis gleich...


----------



## wanted man (16. November 2006)

riser schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich hab noch handmade Prachtrahmen von Rocky Mountain, der zu verkaufen ist.


aus kanada mitgebracht???


----------



## LaDy RoC (16. November 2006)

Moin ihr Luschen!

Wollt mich mal zu Wort melden. Ich bin eure neue Konkurrenz beim Winterpokal, aber als Einzelkämpfer. Viel Spaß heute Abend und verletzt euch nicht!!! 

Gruß

Claudia


----------



## Twinkie (17. November 2006)

Mohoin! 

Danke Ralph, dass Du das so gesehen hast.  Habe meine Beleuchtung schon fast fertig gebaut, dann gehts näxt mal auch etwas weniger zimperlich...gelle Lars, bis einer heult.... Habe bis heute noch nicht nachvollziehen können, welchen Weg wir geradelt sind...hmmm vielleicht besser so?!? 

Ach bevor ichs vergesse: Hallo, ich bin Yvonne aka Twinkie oder Der Fluch. Im Rennradforum bekannt als Spammerin Nr.1 und Mädchen für alle (Zitat b-r-m)


----------



## juk (17. November 2006)

Willkommen Spammerin Nr. 1!  

Da werden die Admins von mtb-news.de wohl bald über ein paar neue Festplatten nachdenken müssen... Sollen wir schon mal den Hut rumgehen lassen?

@all
Gibt's schon Langschläfer-kompatible Wochenendtermine?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cand.arch (17. November 2006)

Twinkie schrieb:


> ...Habe meine Beleuchtung schon fast fertig gebaut, dann gehts näxt mal auch etwas weniger zimperlich...gelle Lars, bis einer heult.... ...



Ich freu mich schon aufs nächste mal 

schönes Wochenende...


----------



## kiko (17. November 2006)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Ach bevor ichs vergesse: Hallo, ich bin Yvonne aka Twinkie oder Der Fluch



für unterhaltung is somit gesorgt.
wilkommen. auch an die luschen lady.
für flüche in form von plattfüssen is juk sehr empfänglich. der freut sich sicher schon.
die bilder sind fürn anfang schonma top.


----------



## Twinkie (17. November 2006)

cand.arch schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon aufs nächste mal
> 
> schönes Wochenende...



Ganz schön frech er ist! Aber sehen wir werden, wer zuletzt lacht!!!



@Juk: Ich halte mich zurück 



@Kiko: Mohoin! Erwähnte ich schon, mir gehts gar nich gut?? 

 Juk wird nur verwunschen, wenn er mich ärgert, nervt oder plant sich auch ne Voodoo-Puppe zuzulegen!
Plattfuß? Mitm MTB??????


----------



## riser (17. November 2006)

juk schrieb:


> @all
> Gibt's schon Langschläfer-kompatible Wochenendtermine?



Moin Juk

und für den Rest der Bande. 

Ich würde für Sonntag 11:00 Uhr den Bremer Süden vorschlagen. Ich hoffe, das ist dem Schlafen lange genug. Mir egal, ob sich die Bremer Meute um 11:00h am WW treffen will und anschließend 
11:30h Sparmarkt Sudweyhe oder ob 11:00h schon der Sparmarkt als Treffpunkt herhalten soll. 

Ich könnte aber auch später.


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## DAMDAM (17. November 2006)

Also ich wäre dann schon eher für 11:00 Uhr WW und dann Richtung Spar ! Ich kann aber noch nicht 100%tig zusagen, da ich immernoch mit meiner Hausarbeit beschäftigt bin ! Habe aber großes Interesse ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## juk (17. November 2006)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Plattfuß? Mitm MTB??????



Diese verfluchten Dornentrails...


----------



## ralfathome (17. November 2006)

LaDy RoC schrieb:


> Moin ihr Luschen!
> Gruß
> Claudia


Moin Marathon-Lady


			
				riser schrieb:
			
		

> und für den Rest der Bande.


Alles klar Herr Kommissar!


			
				Twinkie schrieb:
			
		

> Plattfuß? Mitm MTB??????


Soll vorkommen!
Die Mädelz des gestrigen Nightride bleiben hoffentlich am Ball, die erste AB-trail Runde ist immer die schwerste. Fragt mal Mr. ohneworte 

Gruß ralf


----------



## ohneworte (17. November 2006)

Moin,

oh ja, es war die Hölle (die Omas aufm Deich waren  nachher mit nem 3-Gang schneller!). 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Priester100 (17. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mein Rad mit neuer Schwinge wieder  und werde wohl auch am Sonntag um 11.00 am WW sein.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## ralfathome (18. November 2006)

moin,
auf ein Neues, Steffen. Toi Toi Toi!

Am Sonntag werde ich auch an einem der beiden Treffs erscheinen, wenn ich am Ersten bin natürlich auch am Zweiten. Vielleicht fahre ich auch früher, dann komme ich am Spar dazu. Auf jeden Fall bin ich pünktlich, also bitte nicht auf mich warten. Vielleicht fahre ich auch  gar nicht, aber nur bei gutem Wetter. Auch dann bin ich pünktlich.

Gruß ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riser (18. November 2006)

Moin!!!

Also steht für morgen fest:

11:00h Weserwehr und 11:30h Sparmarkt Sudweyhe!!!

Lasst uns dementsprechend auf gutes Wetter ohne Regen hoffen!

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## DAMDAM (18. November 2006)

Bin für morgen raus ! Auf mich braucht ihr morgen nicht zu warten ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (18. November 2006)

Leider ist mein Corratec immer noch beim Onkel Bikedoktor... 

somit werd ich wohl erst mal auf Schmalreifen fahren müssen... (wie schade aber auch  ) 

wünsche Euch viel Spaß bei den Sonntagsrunden...

Greetz

Maxi (der wo wieder kommt)


----------



## Priester100 (19. November 2006)

Hi,
ich bin heute wie verabredet zum Weserwehr gefahren und kam schon ziemlich naß an. 
Am Treffpunkt habe ich auch niemanden gesehen und habe mich dann entschieden wegen dem beschi.... Regen  wieder nach Hause zu fahren.
   
Falls doch jemand vergebens auf mich gewartet hat,kann ich nur eins sagen:
*Entschuldigung!!!!* 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## ralfathome (19. November 2006)

moin,
ich war heute auf Dauerregen überhaupt nicht vorbereitet, im Wald bei Barrien und Jeebel ging es noch ganz gut, doch während der Fahrt Richtung Sudweyhe wurde es unangehm nass und kühl.

Gegen 11:20 war ich am Spar und habe entschieden, gleich nach Bremen weiter zu fahren. Unterwegs sind mir Till und Stefan (nicht Kiko) begegnet.

Näxtmal wird's besser

Gruß ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (19. November 2006)

Moin Moin 

@Ralf 

Ich glaube ich habe was für nächtes Jahr gefunden :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3197506#post3197506

http://www.bikesportnews-marathon-trophy.de/

Wir hatten ja schon bei letzten Nightride darüber gesprochen ! Schau es dir mal an, ich finde es klingt ganz gut !

Gruß Christian


----------



## riser (19. November 2006)

Moin!

@ Ralf

Da du als Vielfahrer heute ja schon deine Kilometer gerissen hattest, bist du entschuldigt. Ich war leider erst kurz nach halb am Sparmarkt, sonst hätte ich noch versucht dich zu überzeugen. Nächstes mal.

Ansonsten war es in der Tat sehr nass. Gott sei Dank gibt es kein schlechtes Wetter, sondern nur .....! Na ja ihr wisst schon. Ich habe heute aber dann auch noch gemerkt, welche Kleidung verbessert oder angeschafft werde muss, um auch solchem Wetter trotzen zu können. 

Till, der kurze Zeit nach mir, zusammen mit Steffan, beim Sparmarkt eintraf, hatte es allerdings noch etwas schlimmer erwischt. Er hat zu Hause vermutlich gar keine trockenen Kleider mehr am Leib gehabt.
Trotzdem war es verhältnismäßig schön, nach knapp 2 Wochen Zwangspause wieder durch den Wald zu huschen und nach knapp 2 Stunden hatte ich dann auch wieder warmen Boden unter den Füßen.

@ Juk

Hattest du dich nicht auch für heute angemeldet oder kommt bei dir wieder der Schön-Wetter-Fahrer zum Vorschein.


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## riser (19. November 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> @Ralf
> 
> ...




Moin Christian

ist das nicht die gleiche Veranstaltung, die diese Saison als NRW-Cup lief?

Wäre durchaus ne Programmalternative.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## wanted man (19. November 2006)

riser schrieb:


> Moin!
> Till, der kurze Zeit nach mir, zusammen mit Steffan, beim Sparmarkt eintraf, hatte es allerdings noch etwas schlimmer erwischt. Er hat zu Hause vermutlich gar keine trockenen Kleider mehr am Leib gehabt.


so richtig nasse füße hatte ich ja erst nachdem du uns durch die baugrube geschickt hast.  die rückfahrt war schon ziemlich eklig, ich hab mich zu haus auch gleich mit klamotten unter die dusche gestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (20. November 2006)

riser schrieb:


> @ Juk
> Hattest du dich nicht auch für heute angemeldet oder kommt bei dir wieder der Schön-Wetter-Fahrer zum Vorschein.



Ich hatte nur Interesse angemeldet. 
Das Wetter war aber nicht der Grund für mein Nicht-Erscheinen. Um 11h wusste ich noch gar nicht, daß es regnet! 

Bisdietage,
Jürgen


----------



## Twinkie (20. November 2006)

riser schrieb:


> @ Juk
> 
> Hattest du dich nicht auch für heute angemeldet oder kommt bei dir wieder der Schön-Wetter-Fahrer zum Vorschein.



He, verscheuch ihn nicht gleich wieder!!! Er wollte seine Räder schon verkaufen.....schöööööön mit Fingespitzengefühl.....   

@dino: Soll ich Dir näxt mal ne Mullbinde wieder mitbringen? Habe hier zufälliger Weise noch eine gefunden


----------



## dinosaur (20. November 2006)

@Twinkie: lass mal stecken; ich glaub, du brauchst sie eher 

@Dreckspatzen: Mittwoch könnt ich mir wieder einen Nightride vorstellen 

@WEC-Fahrer: wer fährt Samstag nach Herford? Fahrgemeinschaft?

dino


----------



## Redking (20. November 2006)

Twinkie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich bin Yvonne aka Twinkie oder Der Fluch. Im Rennradforum bekannt als Spammerin Nr.1 und Mädchen für alle


Hallo 

Wenn du das hier auch werden willst dann musst du dich sehr stark anstreng en müssen.
Bei 78935 Mitgliedern Mädchen für alle zu werden halte ich für ausgeschlossen!  

Viele Grüße 
Klaus 
P.S:Für die die es nicht wissen auch Stahlrad!


----------



## Twinkie (20. November 2006)

@Dino: Jawohl!

@Klaus: Du bist hier falsch irgendwie...das Kölnexil ist woanners!!!   Nää, will ich gar nich....kann mich auch benehmen...dachte hier wäre ein guter Anfang....


----------



## cand.arch (20. November 2006)

Ich hab mir überlegt ich gehe morgen auch nicht ins Büro, ich fahre lieber ins Öllager  

Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen??? Start so gegen 10:00 Uhr.

bis denn...




dinosaur schrieb:


> ... @Dreckspatzen: Mittwoch könnt ich mir wieder einen Nightride vorstellen ...



Ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (20. November 2006)

Kannst mir mal sagen, wo das Öllager ist?


----------



## cand.arch (20. November 2006)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Kannst mir mal sagen, wo das Öllager ist?



In Achim, ca. 25 km vom Weserwehr weg. So genau weis ich das aber auch 
nicht, ich war erst einmal da


----------



## Redking (20. November 2006)

Twinkie schrieb:


> @Dino: Jawohl!
> 
> @Klaus: Du bist hier falsch irgendwie...das Kölnexil ist woanners!!!   Nää, will ich gar nich....kann mich auch benehmen...dachte hier wäre ein guter Anfang....



Sorry das ich dir hier Hallo sagen musste. 
Hast dich ja nicht allen Forenmitglidern vorgestellt.

Achso hier kann ich mich auch nicht benehmen.   

Euch Bremern viel Spaß 

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## kiko (20. November 2006)

cand.arch schrieb:


> Ich hab mir überlegt ich gehe morgen auch nicht ins Büro, ich fahre lieber ins Öllager
> 
> Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen??? Start so gegen 10:00 Uhr.
> 
> ...



ein wegweisender wär da nich schlecht
dank till:

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/19549a1trail2.jpg


----------



## cand.arch (20. November 2006)

kiko schrieb:


> ein wegweisender wär da nich schlecht
> dank till:
> 
> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/19549a1trail2.jpg



Aber ein Stückchen fehlt schon noch zum Öllager


----------



## kiko (20. November 2006)

cand.arch schrieb:


> Aber ein Stückchen fehlt schon noch zum Öllager



wurde vor ein paar hundert seiten schon mal genau beschrieben. musste den tread ma durchforsten


----------



## LaDy RoC (20. November 2006)

-


----------



## riser (20. November 2006)

cand.arch schrieb:


> Ich hab mir überlegt ich gehe morgen auch nicht ins Büro, ich fahre lieber ins Öllager
> 
> Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen??? Start so gegen 10:00 Uhr.
> 
> ...




Moin,

Mensch müßt ihr Zeit haben. Ich fahr zwar auch erst gegen 10:30h zur Hochschule, aber einfach mal gar nicht fahren... So möcht ich auch arbeiten können.


@ Dino

Nightride am Mittwoch wäre schön, aber es spielt der glorreiche SVW und das hat Priorität   !!!


Aber vielleicht ergibt sich ja am WE eine kleine Tour. Oder wie lange fährt man nach Herford (mit dem Auto natürlich  ) ?


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## cand.arch (20. November 2006)

kiko schrieb:


> wurde vor ein paar hundert seiten schon mal genau beschrieben. musste den tread ma durchforsten



Ich glaube das Öllager ist der grüne Fleck zwischen Achim und Baden.

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/llager.jpg


----------



## kiko (20. November 2006)

riser schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Mensch müßt ihr Zeit haben. Ich fahr zwar auch erst gegen 10:30h zur Hochschule, aber einfach mal gar nicht fahren... So möcht ich auch arbeiten können
> 
> Dirk



und du eierst in ne schule. da kann von "arbeit" ja gar keine rede sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wanted man (20. November 2006)

cand.arch schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Öllager ist der grüne Fleck zwischen Achim und Baden.
> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/llager.jpg


richtig geraten!


----------



## cand.arch (20. November 2006)

wanted man schrieb:


> richtig geraten!



Dann kann morgen ja nichts mehr schief gehen  

Und wer kommt nun mit ?


----------



## wanted man (20. November 2006)

ich kann ich den trail nach achim auch nochmal als google earth ortmarken hier hochladen. ich würde es allerdings nur machen, wenn es jemanden interessiert, da ich das auch erst rausfummeln muss.


----------



## riser (20. November 2006)

wanted man schrieb:


> ich kann ich den trail nach achim auch nochmal als google earth ortmarken hier hochladen. ich würde es allerdings nur machen, wenn es jemanden interessiert, da ich das auch erst rausfummeln muss.



JA


----------



## ralfathome (20. November 2006)

dinosaur schrieb:


> @WEC-Fahrer: wer fährt Samstag nach Herford? Fahrgemeinschaft?
> dino


moin,
so gegen 8:00 wollte ich los, so wie immer am Renntag... . Ist ja schon fast Gewohnheit, buisness as usual oder auch same procedure...

Ich rechne so mit knapp 2h Fahrzeit. Start Hobbyrennen ist 12:30.

Na ja, Abfahrt gegen 9:00 wäre auch o.K.

Die Marathon-Serie, die Christian entdeckt hat, ist schon interessant. Vielen Dank für den Link!!!!

Gruß ralf


----------



## Twinkie (21. November 2006)

kiko schrieb:


> wurde vor ein paar hundert seiten schon mal genau beschrieben. musste den tread ma durchforsten



genau lars, mach das mal....hast ja genügend zeit     und dann gibste mir mal bescheid, dann schau ich mir das da auch mal an, aba ersma alleinö


----------



## cand.arch (21. November 2006)

Hmm, das Wetter spielt nicht so richtig mit


----------



## Twinkie (21. November 2006)

cand.arch schrieb:


> Hmm, das Wetter spielt nicht so richtig mit





 Schon mal aufgefallen, dass es nur Dir so geht?


----------



## dinosaur (21. November 2006)

Mit passender *Beleuchtung*
     passender *Bekleidung*
     passendem *Reifendruck*
und passender *Motivation*

ist der Nightride   morgen um 18:30 Uhr am HaW
die passende *Gelegenheit* 

dino 

ps: es wird schön schmutzig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priester100 (21. November 2006)

Hi,
ich würd soooo gerne mitfahren  aber ich muß arbeiten  und habe auch kein Licht   
Wer hat den am Freitag lust auf eine Tour nach Worpswede bei Tageslicht?

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Twinkie (22. November 2006)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Mit passender *Beleuchtung*
> passender *Bekleidung*
> passendem *Reifendruck*
> und passender *Motivation*
> ...



...ui...das sind ja gleich 4 Sachen auf einmal.....das geht nun wirklich nicht....   

Ham gestern nachm Nightride schon ausgesehen wie Sau und das Onroad und zugig wars auch. Wird wohl langsam Zeit für Winterhandschuhe. Naja, waren ja auch 3°C

@priester: Dat geht auch ohne Licht...ich spreche da aus Erfahrung...*griiins*...läuft nur etwas langsamer  

Kann aber leider auch nicht. Hab training, sonst wäre ich auch supi gerne wieder mitgefahren.....
 Viel Spass an die Schlamm-Catcher


----------



## ralfathome (22. November 2006)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Mit passender *Beleuchtung*
> passender *Bekleidung*
> passendem *Reifendruck*
> und passender *Motivation*
> ...


moin,
die critere quattro finde ich gut  
aber mit der Spätschicht bin ich hier wohl total unpassend, off topic  
Da kann ich nur schmutzigen Spaß wünschen


----------



## ohneworte (22. November 2006)

Moin,

wüsch euch hute abend auch viel Spass! Ab Dezember ist bei mir der grosse Stress endlich vorbei, dann bin ich wieder öfter mal dabei! 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## cand.arch (22. November 2006)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Mit passender *Beleuchtung*
> passender *Bekleidung*
> passendem *Reifendruck*
> und passender *Motivation*
> ...




Ich komme heute Abend leider auch nicht mit. Ich sitze im Büro fest  

bis zum nächsten mal, Lars


----------



## LaDy RoC (22. November 2006)

Hi,

Riser und meine Wenigkeit kommen auch nicht mit, wie ihr sicherlich schon gemerkt habt.

Werder Bremen - Spieltag!!!!!

Wir werden gemütlich mit dem Bike zur Kneipe hin und zurück fahren und genüsslich ein Bierchen schlürfen.

Also viel Spaß! Vielleicht sind wir am Wochenende dabei.

Claudia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (22. November 2006)

Hi,

was ist denn so am WE geplant? Hätte wohl Zeit für eine kleine Tour!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## riser (22. November 2006)

Freudige Nachrichten für das Team Bremer Rentnergang: 

Wir sind das erste Mal am BikeTeamBremen vorbeigezogen!

offizielle Punktzahl zu diesem Zeitpunkt:

212


Grüße

Dirk


----------



## cand.arch (22. November 2006)

riser schrieb:


> Freudige Nachrichten für das Team Bremer Rentnergang:
> 
> Wir sind das erste Mal am BikeTeamBremen vorbeigezogen!
> 
> ...




Na SUPER, da kommt man nicht pünklich nach Hause und dann noch sowas  

Das wird aber nicht lange halten


----------



## wanted man (22. November 2006)

riser schrieb:


> Wir sind das erste Mal am BikeTeamBremen vorbeigezogen!



na, dann verausgabt euch man schön vorn im wind! 

hier gibts jetzt auch die google earth ortsmarken für den A1 trail mit anschluss zum öllager.


----------



## ohneworte (22. November 2006)

riser schrieb:


> Freudige Nachrichten für das Team Bremer Rentnergang:
> 
> Wir sind das erste Mal am BikeTeamBremen vorbeigezogen!
> 
> ...




siehe #3565


----------



## riser (22. November 2006)

Schön zu sehen, dass ich die Emotionen schüren konnte!    


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Twinkie (23. November 2006)

cool .... und wir dümpeln gerade auf platz 18 rum....hmmm....   

@kiko: haste n 2k kleber genommen? kämpfe grad mit der dichtung rum...sieht geil aus, aber ich weiß nicht, wie ich dat gebilde nach hinten in der kappe befestigen soll....denke da ist kleben dann doch die einfachere wahl....


----------



## kiko (23. November 2006)

Twinkie schrieb:


> cool .... und wir dümpeln gerade auf platz 18 rum....hmmm....
> 
> @kiko: haste n 2k kleber genommen? kämpfe grad mit der dichtung rum...sieht geil aus, aber ich weiß nicht, wie ich dat gebilde nach hinten in der kappe befestigen soll....denke da ist kleben dann doch die einfachere wahl....



jup.
nach 5min fest. stabil bis 250°.
viel spass,
s.


----------



## Priester100 (23. November 2006)

Hi,
wer hat am Freitag lust auf eine kleine Tour wie z.B nach Syke oder zum Oellager? 
Wenn es nicht regnet  würde ich 13.00 Ww vorschlagen.
Ich könnte mir aber auch Garlstedt vorstellen  und würde dann 13.00 HaW sagen.
Und die Frage zum Wochenende von mir lautet:
*Was geht am Sonntag??*

Gruß Steffen


Der aus Zeitmangel fast nur laufen kann und keine Punkte bringt.


----------



## ohneworte (24. November 2006)

Moin Priester,

heute nachmittag geht leider wegen eines privaten Termins nicht. Samstag oder Sonntag wäre ich aber für einige Vorschläge offen!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (24. November 2006)

@Jens: Kommste am 2.12. auch zum "Treffen ohne Helm"??? Da ist ja noch n Date offen....uuuuund das wäre ne gute Gelegenheit.....


----------



## Priester100 (24. November 2006)

hi,
entlich schönes Wetter füt eine kleine Tour  
Ich werde heute um 13.30 kurz am HaW warten.


Gruß Steffen


----------



## cand.arch (24. November 2006)

Priester100 schrieb:


> hi,
> entlich schönes Wetter füt eine kleine Tour
> Ich werde heute um 13.30 kurz am HaW warten.
> 
> ...



Ich versuche auch zu vorbei zu kommen...


----------



## cand.arch (24. November 2006)

Doppelpost 

So, wie sieht´s am Sonntag aus? 
10:00 Uhr am Haus am Walde und dann ab nach Garlstedt. Das frühlinghafte 
Wetter lädt ja geradezu ein.

Wer kommt mit? Alleine finde ich den Weg auch gar nicht


----------



## Priester100 (24. November 2006)

Hi,
ich bin dabei 

Steffen


----------



## baluweb (24. November 2006)

cand.arch schrieb:


> Doppelpost
> 
> So, wie sieht´s am Sonntag aus?
> 10:00 Uhr am Haus am Walde und dann ab nach Garlstedt. Das frühlinghafte
> ...



Hi cand.arch!
Am Sonntag Garlstedt melde ich mich an. Ich würde dann aber hier dazu stoßen und nciht zum HaW kommen. Mit meiner gerade erst auskurierten Erkältung passt es auch ganz gut, wenn ihr schon ein paar Kilometer in den Beinen habt wenn ich dazu stoße. Dann sollte ich gerade mithalten können... 
1) Wo kann ich dazu stoßen? (Z.B. der bekannte Parkplatz an der B6? Genaue Lage irgendwo in diesem Thread...)
2) Wann seid ihr ungefähr dort?

Bis dann! Marc

ZUSATZ: Möglicher Treffpunkt am Parkplatz an der alten B6 in Fahrtrichtung HB bei Km 36,3, falls ihr von der Seite zu Schmidt's Kiefern einbiegt...


----------



## riser (24. November 2006)

Moin!

Wie ich sehen, sind für Sonntag die Frühaufsteher wieder unterwegs. Ich würde einen Gegenvorschlag für frühestens 11:00h machen. Mögliche Ziele wären das Öllager oder Syke, vielleicht auch in Richtung Bruchhausen-Vilsen.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## cand.arch (24. November 2006)

@baluweb,



cand.arch schrieb:


> ... Alleine finde ich den Weg auch gar nicht



Das war kein Witz, aber irgendwie kriegen wir das schon hin. Vielleicht kommt ja 
noch ein Scout mit der und zum Parkplatz an der B6 führt. Was macht Ralf 
eigendlich am Sonntag? Nach so einem Renntag in Herford bietet sich eine 
lockere Tour doch an. Ich glauber der kennt den Weg auch  

bis denn...


----------



## ohneworte (24. November 2006)

Twinkie schrieb:


> @Jens: Kommste am 2.12. auch zum "Treffen ohne Helm"??? Da ist ja noch n Date offen....uuuuund das wäre ne gute Gelegenheit.....



Hi Twink,

eigentlich sehr gerne! Ich bin aber am 02.12. zum 30. Geburtstag eingeladen, von daher wird das leider nix. Das "Date" bekommen wir aber im Dezember hin!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (24. November 2006)

riser schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Wie ich sehen, sind für Sonntag die Frühaufsteher wieder unterwegs. Ich würde einen Gegenvorschlag für frühestens 11:00h machen. Mögliche Ziele wären das Öllager oder Syke, vielleicht auch in Richtung Bruchhausen-Vilsen.
> 
> ...



Das hört sich schon mal nicht uninteressant an! Mal schaun was Sonntag so anliegt.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Priester100 (25. November 2006)

Hi,
ich weiß wo der Parkplatz an der B6 ist und finde auch dort hin. 
In Garlstedt kenne ich auch einige gute Ecken wo wir am Sonntag mal fahren können.

Gruß Steffen

PS:Wenn wir un 10.00 von HaW starten werden wir ca. um 11.00-11.15 am Parkplatz sein.


----------



## Priester100 (25. November 2006)

Ich habe noch etwas vergessen,das mit dem "Treffen ohne Helm" hört sich gut an und wenn auch die mit den groben Reifen willkommen sind  werde ich wohl mal vorbei schauen.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## ralfathome (25. November 2006)

cand.arch schrieb:


> @baluweb,
> Das war kein Witz, aber irgendwie kriegen wir das schon hin. Vielleicht kommt ja
> noch ein Scout mit der und zum Parkplatz an der B6 führt. Was macht Ralf
> eigendlich am Sonntag? Nach so einem Renntag in Herford bietet sich eine
> ...


moin,
Steffen kennt sich in Garlstedt bestens aus, und einen schnellen Hinweg und einen schönen Rückweg   hat er auch drauf. Wenn er pünktlich am Treff erscheint, ist das kein Problem 

Vielleicht bin ich auch dabei, wenn die Schuhe trocken genug sind, wenn dies, wenn das, wenn jenes und und und... irgendwas ist immer
Vielleicht bin ich Sonntag aber auch im Solling, lockere Höhenmeter.

Es ist *Rääännntach!!!!!!!!*

Gruß ralf


----------



## cand.arch (25. November 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Es ist *Rääännntach!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Gruß ralf



Na dann viel Glück  


@Riser,

Na du Spaler  Wäre es nicht möglich einen gemeinsamen Termin zu finden?

Gruß Lars


PS: Vielleicht wäre es ja auch möglich sich um 10 Uhr am Haus am Walde zu treffen und 
um 11 Uhr in Achim. So uninteressant ist das Öllager ja nun auch nicht...


----------



## Twinkie (25. November 2006)

Priester100 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch etwas vergessen,das mit dem "Treffen ohne Helm" hört sich gut an und wenn auch die mit den groben Reifen willkommen sind  werde ich wohl mal vorbei schauen.
> 
> Gruß Steffen



Klaro...komm mal rum, dann können wir einen trinken  Link gibts hier : http://www.rennrad-news.de/lmr/detail.php?t=643


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (25. November 2006)

Moin,

was soll denn jetzt morgen früh passieren?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## cand.arch (25. November 2006)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> was soll denn jetzt morgen früh passieren?
> 
> ...



Da sich riser nicht mehr gemeldet hat, stehe ich morgen um 10:00 Uhr am Haus am Walde und dann geht´s weiter nach Garlstedt.

bis denn...


----------



## ohneworte (25. November 2006)

wie lang dauert die Tour nach Garlstedt und zurück in etwa?


----------



## ralfathome (25. November 2006)

moin,
für die Fahrt vom HaW nach Garlstedt rechnest Du 55 min, für die Rückfahrt eine knappe Stunde  . Das Rumheizen in Schmidt's Kiefern ist unberechenbar.
Gruß ralf


----------



## cand.arch (25. November 2006)

Und Ralf, morgen auch dabei? Oder geht´s in den Solling?


----------



## ohneworte (25. November 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> für die Fahrt vom HaW nach Garlstedt rechnest Du 55 min, für die Rückfahrt eine knappe Stunde  . Das Rumheizen in Schmidt's Kiefern ist unberechenbar.
> Gruß ralf




Bei deinem Tempo oder beim Tempo von damdam oder dino?


----------



## ralfathome (25. November 2006)

Schluck meinen Staub, Jens.

@Lars  Hab heute genug im Auto gesessen, nix Solling.
          Das Rad ist irgendwie, na ja....schmutzig halt. Da müßten erstmal die Cantisockel gefettet werden.  Ma schaun wat morgen früh der Kuskelmarter so sacht


----------



## cand.arch (25. November 2006)

@Ralf

nun stell dich mal nicht so an, mein Rad ist auch nicht sauber  und Glückwunsch zu den 10 Punkten.

bis morgen 

Und Rolf natürlich zu seinen 18 Punkten


----------



## ralfathome (25. November 2006)

cand.arch schrieb:


> Na dann viel Glück
> Gruß Lars





cand.arch schrieb:


> und Glückwunsch zu den 10 Punkten



Danke!!


----------



## baluweb (25. November 2006)

@ Sonntags-Garlstedt-Fahrer: So wie ich das jetzt sehe, geht es am Sontag nach Schmidt's Kiefern. Und nach der Schätzung von Ralf-Immer-Auf-Rad-Nie-At-Home seid ihr 1 - 1:15 h später am Parkplatz an der B6. Dann warte ich mal ab 11 Uhr auf euch! Bis morgen! Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (25. November 2006)




----------



## riser (26. November 2006)

Hallo

und sorry. Ich bin aber eh kreuzlahm raus aus dem Sonntagstourengeschäft.

Viel Spaß in Garlstedt.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## ralfathome (26. November 2006)

riser schrieb:


> Viel Spaß in Garlstedt.
> Gruß
> Dirk


moin,
den hatten wir, Danke

Marc kennt aber auch schöne Trails!! *freu* Vielen Dank für das Scouten.

Die drei Bremer waren heute jeweils mehr als 5h und über 100Km unterwegs ohne irgendeinen technischen Defekt, geht doch! 

Bis demnächst
ralf


----------



## kiko (26. November 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Die drei Bremer waren heute jeweils mehr als 5h und über 100Km unterwegs ohne irgendeinen technischen Defekt, geht doch!
> 
> Bis demnächst
> ralf



 bin verwirrt
irgendwas is doch immer, oder


----------



## DAMDAM (27. November 2006)

So nachdem die Arbeit an der Uni doch etwas viel war in den letzten zwei Wochen, melde ich mich auch mal wieder zurück ! 

Es gibt da ja ein gewisses 24 H Rennen in Duisburg bei dem ich im nächsten Jahr gerne wieder , auch ohne Ambitionen mitfahren möchte und die Anmeldung wird Anfang Dezember gestartet und Frühbucherrabatt gibt es bis zum 31.01.07. Wenn sich 6-7 Leute finden die einmal ein solches Erlebnis teilen wollen schreibt mal hier rein ! (24H Rennen müssen nicht anstrengender sein als ein Marathon ! Die Stimmung in Duisburg wird Euch aber umhauen - wenn ihr das nicht selber auf der Strecke tut !) 

@Tretmühle 

Sollten sich genug Leute finden wie sieht es denn bei deinen Kollegen aus, vielleicht kann man sich ja dann zusammen tun?

Gruß Christian ( Der diese Woche mal wieder Punkte holen möchte !)


----------



## riser (27. November 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> So nachdem die Arbeit an der Uni doch etwas viel war in den letzten zwei Wochen, melde ich mich auch mal wieder zurück !
> 
> Es gibt da ja ein gewisses 24 H Rennen in Duisburg bei dem ich im nächsten Jahr gerne wieder , auch ohne Ambitionen mitfahren möchte und die Anmeldung wird Anfang Dezember gestartet und Frühbucherrabatt gibt es bis zum 31.01.07. Wenn sich 6-7 Leute finden die einmal ein solches Erlebnis teilen wollen schreibt mal hier rein ! (24H Rennen müssen nicht anstrengender sein als ein Marathon ! Die Stimmung in Duisburg wird Euch aber umhauen - wenn ihr das nicht selber auf der Strecke tut !)
> 
> ...




INTERESSE!!!!


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## ralfathome (27. November 2006)

moin,
ein 24h Rennen just for fun, in einem 8er Team, gerne auch Mixed, das ganze mit einem Touch Treffen ohne Helm, dabei!!

Duisburg ist ja auch gar nicht so weit weg.

Gruß ralf


----------



## riser (27. November 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> ein 24h Rennen just for fun, in einem 8er Team, gerne auch Mixed, das ganze mit einem Touch Treffen ohne Helm, dabei!!
> 
> Duisburg ist ja auch gar nicht so weit weg.
> ...





RICHTIG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maxihb (27. November 2006)

Bin dabei... 

dann mit neuem Bike

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cand.arch (27. November 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> ein 24h Rennen just for fun, in einem 8er Team, gerne auch Mixed, das ganze mit einem Touch Treffen ohne Helm, dabei!!
> 
> Duisburg ist ja auch gar nicht so weit weg.
> ...




Hallo


----------



## Priester100 (27. November 2006)

*24h Rennen hört sich gut an!*


----------



## ralfathome (28. November 2006)

moin,
bevor wir zum 24h-Rennen fahren sollten wir noch mal 'nen Nightride starten, vielleicht *heute, 18:30, HaW, AB-trail*. Jemand dabei?

Gruß ralf


----------



## Tretmuehle (28. November 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> So nachdem die Arbeit an der Uni doch etwas viel war in den letzten zwei Wochen, melde ich mich auch mal wieder zurück !
> 
> Es gibt da ja ein gewisses 24 H Rennen in Duisburg bei dem ich im nächsten Jahr gerne wieder , auch ohne Ambitionen mitfahren möchte und die Anmeldung wird Anfang Dezember gestartet und Frühbucherrabatt gibt es bis zum 31.01.07. Wenn sich 6-7 Leute finden die einmal ein solches Erlebnis teilen wollen schreibt mal hier rein ! (24H Rennen müssen nicht anstrengender sein als ein Marathon ! Die Stimmung in Duisburg wird Euch aber umhauen - wenn ihr das nicht selber auf der Strecke tut !)
> 
> ...



@ Christian

Meine "Ex-"Kollegen sind zur Zeit zu viert, da wir als abgespaltene 2er an den Start gehen und überlegen noch, ob sie 2007 als 4er oder 8er melden. Ich poste aber gerne mal zwecks einer Zusammenlegung. Wenn ich die Reaktionen hier im Thread sehe, habe ich allerdings keine Bedenken, dass ein Bremer 8er zustande kommt. Melde mich, wenn ich näheres erfahre.

@ All
Kann mich Christian nur anschließen. Bin bisher 2x in Duisburg gestartet. Tolles Event, schöne, nicht zu anspruchsvolle Strecke und geniale Stimmung.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## DAMDAM (29. November 2006)

So Moin moin 

Die Resonanz auf das 24h Rennen ist ja schon sehr erfreulich  .

Kommen wir mal zu dieser Woche :

Donnerstag Nightride ?

Freitag früher NAchmittag ?

Sonntag Tour nach Syke und mal die STrecke des WEC für das darauffolgende Wochenende in Augenschein nehmen ?

Ich werde alle diese Termine wahrnehmen ! Wenn jemand von Euch Interesse hat einfach posten bitte !

Am Besten mit Uhrzeit !

Gruß Christian


----------



## LaDy RoC (29. November 2006)

-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riser (29. November 2006)

Moin!

@ Damdam

Sonntag hört sich gut an, sofern es nicht zu früh wird.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## ralfathome (29. November 2006)

moin,
am Sonntag in Osnabrück ist der Start zum Hobbyrennen des W-E-Cup erst um 14:15, trotzdem werde ich zeitig in HB losfahren. Ein Platz für Mitfahrer und Bike im Auto ist frei, wenn jemand mitmöchte?

Gruß ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (30. November 2006)

@Riser 

Dann m ach mal einen Zeitvorschlag für Sonntag!

@ALL

Ich suche auch noch Mitfahrer für morgen Freitag ! und Samstag bin auch an beiden Tagn flexibel was Zeit und Route angeht ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## riser (30. November 2006)

Hallo Christian,

frühestens 11:00h am Sparmarkt. Lieber wäre mir 11:30h, ich will ja wenigstens am WE ausschlafen und in Ruhe mit meiner Frau zum Sonntag frühstücken. Ist doch verständlich, oder?  Danach kann man dann auch prima Sport machen!  

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Twinkie (1. Dezember 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Wenn sich 6-7 Leute finden die einmal ein solches Erlebnis teilen wollen schreibt mal hier rein ! (24H Rennen müssen nicht anstrengender sein als ein Marathon ! Die Stimmung in Duisburg wird Euch aber umhauen - wenn ihr das nicht selber auf der Strecke tut !)



Frau Twink fährt nich mit, höchstens zum zuschauen...Habe irgendwie auch das Gefühl, gar nicht angesprochen worden zu sein, aber wollte trotzdem mal wieder was schreiben.....   

@Lars: Wie war der Fülm? Ward ihr mit Rad da?


----------



## DAMDAM (1. Dezember 2006)

@All 

Falls sich jemand wundert über den Eintrag heute, der wird noch geändert in 3 Std. 30 min. geht nur im Moment leider nicht (warum weiß ich auch nicht  ) Ich schreibe dem Admin mal ne Mail oder verechne das mit morgen ! Also nicht sauer sein ! *bitte*

Wer ist denn Morgen mit dabei ? 13:00 Uhr HaW ? 

Gruß Christian


----------



## cand.arch (1. Dezember 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> @All
> 
> Falls sich jemand wundert über den Eintrag heute, der wird noch geändert in 3 Std. 30 min. geht nur im Moment leider nicht (warum weiß ich auch nicht  ) Ich schreibe dem Admin mal ne Mail oder verechne das mit morgen ! Also nicht sauer sein ! *bitte*
> 
> ...



SCHUMMLER   


@Twinkie, bist du wahnsinnig, natürlich mit dem Auto! Strecken unter 5Km immer


----------



## ralfathome (2. Dezember 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Wer ist denn Morgen mit dabei ? 13:00 Uhr HaW ?
> Gruß Christian


moin,
wenn es trocken bleibt bin ich dort.
Gruß ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (2. Dezember 2006)

So Freunde es ist nun wirklich nicht kalt draußen ! Also bitte ich mal um rege Beteiligung morgen ! 

Sollte sich hier keiner mehr melden bezüglich Syke morgen werde ich morgen um 12:00 Uhr an der Strecke in SykeBArrien sein ! Oder es findet sich noch emand der mir den Weg vom WW nach Syke zeigt ! 

Gruß Christian 

P.S. Wer ist nächste Woche denn noch alles dabei in Syke am Sonntag ?

Dino, Andi, Ralf sind denke ich mal sowieso dabei ! Aber wer noch ?:

Maxihb ?, Tretmühle ?, Baluweb ?, Priester ?, Reiser ?, Lars ?, Jens ?


----------



## LaDy RoC (2. Dezember 2006)

-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (2. Dezember 2006)

So da mir das alles ein bißchen zu naja .... wird sage ich für morgen ab und packe mein Rad ins Auto und fahre nach Celle locker biken mal sehen wie fit die alle da noch sind  ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## kiko (2. Dezember 2006)

LaDy RoC schrieb:


> -


----------



## ralfathome (2. Dezember 2006)

LaDy RoC schrieb:


> -


"Moin Ihr Luschen" waren ihre Worte, nun macht sie * ernst!* 
Gruß ralf


----------



## kiko (2. Dezember 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:


> "Moin Ihr Luschen" waren ihre Worte, nun macht sie * ernst!*
> Gruß ralf



gut


----------



## riser (3. Dezember 2006)

Moin!

Das mit den "komischen" Beiträgen liegt an mir, da ich unfähig bin zu gucken, wer gerade angemeldet ist bei uns  . 
Da mtb-news dann gestern mein passwort nicht mehr akzeptiert hat  , konnte ich leider nichts mehr posten. Tschuldigung Damdam  .
Nichts desto trotz werde ich so gegen 12:00h rum in Richtung Süden aufbrechen. Wenn jemand mit will, soll er sich eben melden.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## baluweb (3. Dezember 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> [...]
> Gruß Christian
> 
> P.S. Wer ist nächste Woche denn noch alles dabei in Syke am Sonntag ?
> ...



@DAMDAM, danke für die Einladung! Ich denke nur, meine Form verbietet derzeit jegliches wettkampfmäßiges Messen mit Leuten, die zumindest schon mal ein Bike aus der Ferne gesehen haben...
Die Erkältungsarie hat die letzte Kondition gekostet (nicht dass ich vorher fit gewesen wäre... ). Letztes Wochenende Habe ich die Bremer Fraktion ein wenig durch die Elm begleitet: Mit dem Ergebnis das bei mir nach 1,5h der Akku leer war, während die Kollegen auf stolze 5h brachten! 
Also, vielleicht eher als Zuschauer...
Beste Grüße 
Marc


----------



## maxihb (3. Dezember 2006)

Ich kann ohne funktionstüchtiges MTB kein MTB fahren  

Das wir sich mit der Übernahme neines neuen Wettkampfgeräts ändern... nur der Zeitrahmen ist unklar...

Greetz

Maxi (der wo morgen die zweite Woche auf Lehrgang fährt und deswegen erst Donnerstag WP_Punkte bringen kann)


----------



## ohneworte (3. Dezember 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> So Freunde es ist nun wirklich nicht kalt draußen ! Also bitte ich mal um rege Beteiligung morgen !
> 
> Sollte sich hier keiner mehr melden bezüglich Syke morgen werde ich morgen um 12:00 Uhr an der Strecke in SykeBArrien sein ! Oder es findet sich noch emand der mir den Weg vom WW nach Syke zeigt !
> 
> ...




Moin,

ich werde wohl zu 99% in Syke dabei sein! 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## kiko (3. Dezember 2006)

die luschen mit der schmalen rille, die nur blöde rumbrüllen wollen, fahren da mit radl hin. treff is wohl ww. zeit wird noch ausgekaspert. mehr drüben dann.
noch mehr brüller sind erwünscht.
s.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (4. Dezember 2006)

kiko schrieb:


> die luschen mit der schmalen rille, die nur blöde rumbrüllen wollen, fahren da mit radl hin. treff is wohl ww. zeit wird noch ausgekaspert. mehr drüben dann.
> noch mehr brüller sind erwünscht.
> s.



Redest Du mit mir??? 



@Lars: Achso ... ja nee .... aber der Film war gut oder was? 007 ist jedenfalls zu empfehlen   

@Jens: AHAAAA....wäre das nun ein "Date" zur Porsche-Übergabe?


----------



## Ciclista (4. Dezember 2006)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Redest Du mit mir???



Isch würd' mal sagen: JA  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ebenso wie mit mir, denn diese Lusche wird auf jeden Fall mit'm RR dahin fahren 

Das war jetzt DIE Gelegenheit, meinen ersten halbwegs passenden Beitrag zu diesem Forum und Frett zu leisten: Glückskeks = Ciclista im RR = Norma im Allgemeinen. Oder auch der Bremsklotz beim Nightright am 16.11 

Edita: Hach, hab meinen User-Namen ja doch noch bekommen


----------



## kiko (4. Dezember 2006)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Redest Du mit mir???



nö, ich nehm morgen aber dann doch lieber 3 schläuche mit.


----------



## Twinkie (4. Dezember 2006)

kiko schrieb:


> nö, ich nehm morgen aber dann doch lieber 3 schläuche mit.



Na dann überleg ichs mir noch mal  ....wie weit isses denn bis dahin, wo das Rennen stattfindet?


----------



## ralfathome (4. Dezember 2006)

mohoin,
vom Weserwehr zum Krusenberg ca. 20 Km. Mit den breiten Reifen fahren wir allerdings nie den direkten Weg, ihr wollt ja die Renner satteln!

Apropos Sattel! Wie isser?, der Neue

Gruß ralf


----------



## LaDy RoC (4. Dezember 2006)

-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riser (5. Dezember 2006)

Moin!

Der Post von LaDy RoC geht wieder auf meine Kappe. Irgendwann lern ich es noch mich vorher anzumelden.




ralfathome schrieb:


> mohoin,
> 
> Apropos Sattel! Wie isser?, der Neue
> 
> Gruß ralf




Hallo Ralf,

hast du letztens den Film "Mädchen, Mädchen" im Fernsehen gesehen?   

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## ralfathome (5. Dezember 2006)

moin,
nö, hab ich nicht. Erzähl mal, Dirk!
Gruß ralf

Fünf Mal werden wir noch wach, heißa dann ist wieder Rännntach


----------



## juk (5. Dezember 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Fünf Mal werden wir noch wach, heißa dann ist wieder Rännntach



Fanatiker!


----------



## riser (5. Dezember 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> nö, hab ich nicht. Erzähl mal, Dirk!
> Gruß ralf
> 
> Fünf Mal werden wir noch wach, heißa dann ist wieder Rännntach




Wäre zu lang zum Erzählen, muss man gesehen haben. Hat aber was mit Freude spenden zu tun.  

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Twinkie (5. Dezember 2006)

@[email protected]: Ich liebe zwar mein Rad, aber sowas habe ich zur Zeit gar nich nötig.......







Deshalb fahre ich ja auch den unerotischen Flite zur Zeit...aber klappt ganz gut sowei, danke der Nachfrage......

20km? Hmmmm...werde aba wohl doch mit Auto fahren, je nachdem ob Jens den Renner wiederhaben möchte oder nich.....


----------



## DAMDAM (6. Dezember 2006)

Moin Moin 

wie sieht es denn mal wieder mit radfahren aus ? Ein Nightride am Donnerstag oder eine Nachmittags- Abendtour am Freitag ?

Gruß Christian


----------



## ohneworte (6. Dezember 2006)

Twinkie schrieb:


> @[email protected]: Ich liebe zwar mein Rad, aber sowas habe ich zur Zeit gar nich nötig.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Rennerübergabe können wir arrangieren!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Priester100 (6. Dezember 2006)

Hi,
wann fängt am Sonntag das Rennen an und wo muß mann sich anmelden ?
Was das radfahren am Freitag betrifft würde ich wohl mitrollen,kommt aber auf die Zeit an. 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## ralfathome (7. Dezember 2006)

moin,
um 10:00 starten die Kids, um 10:30 ist Start der Hobbyklasse.
Anmelden bis 30min vor dem Start, als "Neuling" füllst Du kurz einen Zettel mit Anschrift (Name und Bremen genügt) und Geburtsdatum (Jahrgang genügt) aus, 5 Euronen auf den Tisch, Startnummer und Nadeln geschnappt und fertig.
Das Meldecenter ist wahrscheinlich im Bereich, wo die sandige steile Abfahrt beginnt, eventuell aber auch "unten" am Teich. Ist aber nicht zu übersehen! 
Ansonsten wird Dir vor Ort von allen gern geholfen.
Gruß ralf


----------



## Twinkie (7. Dezember 2006)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Die Rennerübergabe können wir arrangieren!
> 
> Gruss
> Jens



Okay, dann werde ich mal den Silberpfeil in den Silberpfeil stecken und dann tun wir`s.....*seufz*.....   

@Steffen: Moin! Fährst Du auch? Dann bring ich mal nen Foddoaperooht mit, was?.....scheint ja voll zu werden....   Hab Dich am Samstag im Lagerhaus noch auf der Tanzfläche erspäht...hehe....wie lange warst Du noch da?

@Norma: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Namenseroberung....   Wie wollen wir das mit den Laufrädern machen? Soll ich am Sonntag vorher eben rumkommen und die einladen oder kannste die schon Samstag zum "Schrauben Ohne Helm" mitbringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riser (7. Dezember 2006)

Moin!

Ich muss Ralf in den meisten Punkten zustimmen. Allerdings bin ich der Meinung auf der Seite des Versanstalters (RSV Bruchhausen-Vilsen: 
http://www.rsv-bv.de ) etwas von schlappen 3,- gelesen zu haben, was in der üblichen Preisentwicklung so etwas wie das 8 Weltwunder   ist (es wird mal etwas günstiger ).

Ansonsten ist auf der Seite unter Veranstaltungen auch alles sonstige zu erfahren.

Ob ich am Sonntag auch mitfahre weiß ich noch nicht. Gleiches gilt für Claudia. Wird wahrscheinlich ein wenig vom Wetter abhängen. Vielleicht kommen war aber dann auch als Zuschauer vorbei.

In diesem Sinne bis die Tage

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## ralfathome (7. Dezember 2006)

moin,
Im Flyer des rsv-bv hat sich wohl ein Zahlendreher eingeschlichen. Hier der Passus aus der Ausschreibung von Radsport Weser-Ems:
*U 19, Frauen, Senioren und Elite 3 â¬, Hobbyklasse 5 â¬, Hobby Kids frei*

GruÃ ralf


----------



## ralfathome (8. Dezember 2006)

moin,
am Sonntag werde ich mich für die Anreise zum Rennen den Nachbarn anschließen, um 8:15 geht es vom Weserwehr Richtung Barrien. 

Wer noch?

Gruß ralf aka Fanatiker


----------



## ralfathome (8. Dezember 2006)

moin,
@Twinkie: Der Dani wird wohl Sonntag nicht racen, sondern wie immer darauf achten daß alle Rennen ordentlich über die Bühne gehen und das niemand schummelt und das die ganze Veranstaltung so Prima läuft wie immer! 

Bei dieser Gelegenheit mal ein herzliches Dankeschön an Daniel und die vielen Helfer aus den Vereinen die diese Rennen möglich machen. 

Gruß ralf


----------



## cand.arch (8. Dezember 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> am Sonntag werde ich mich für die Anreise zum Rennen den Nachbarn anschließen, um 8:15 geht es vom Weserwehr Richtung Barrien.
> 
> Wer noch?
> ...



Ich, ich, iiiich


----------



## Twinkie (8. Dezember 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> @Twinkie: Der Dani wird wohl Sonntag nicht racen,
> 
> Gruß ralf



Habs notiert.... Hab ich noch wen vergessen???   

Infoboard:
http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=11374


----------



## ralfathome (9. Dezember 2006)

*<----------* 
moin,
Andi und Norma werden morgen mit dem Wagen zum Rennen nach Barrien fahren. Damit sind die ursprünglichen WW-Termin-Anschubser morgen nicht am Weserwehr!

*Terminänderung:*

*Am Sonntag um 8:30 fahre ich am Weserwehr vorbei und hoffe, daß sich mir jemand Richtung Barrien anschließt *

Gruß ralf


----------



## ohneworte (9. Dezember 2006)

Moin,

wo genau ist das noch mal in Barrien?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Hendrik1 (9. Dezember 2006)

Ralf: Ich habs eigentlich eingeplant. 

Ist das bei Dir fest? Wenn ja, dann sag ich *verbindlich* zu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riser (9. Dezember 2006)

Moin!

Den Krusenberg findest du, wenn du, aus Richtung Syke kommend, nach Barrien reinfährst und an der großen Ampelkreuzung in Barrien (nicht davor) nach rechts abbiegst (rechte Hand ist an dieser Kreuzung auch eine kleine unscheinbare Spaßkasse). Dann sofort wieder rechts halten und du fährst den Krusenberg auf geteertem Weg nach oben. Oben angekommen wirst du linke Hand ne Menge Trubel feststellen. SIE SIND DA!!!  

War heute noch mal jemand auf der Strecke und kann die Bodenverhältnisse beschreiben?  

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## ralfathome (9. Dezember 2006)

moin,
Hendrik hat PN

Gruß ralf


----------



## maxihb (9. Dezember 2006)

Soooo.... wünsche den Bremer MTBler die morgen in Barrien racen viel Erfolg und ne sturzfreie Veranstaltung!!!


Greetz

Maxi (der wo aus der Entfernung mitfieber wegen einer Abholfahrt zum Bahnhof zu unpassender Zeit)

@ Damdam

bist du Dienstag/Mittwoch arbeiten???


----------



## DAMDAM (10. Dezember 2006)

@Maxihb 

Ja aber ich sitze im Moment an der Kasse ! Den Rest sollten wir per PN besprechen  !

Gruß Christian (Der wo bei dem schönen Wetter trotzdem mit dem Auto fährt, weil wegen kalt und so  )


----------



## baluweb (10. Dezember 2006)

@ Leutz beim Ränntach: Aufgrund gestriger Party ist ein erscheinen am Ort des Geschehens zeitlich nu nicht mehr möglich...ich wünsche aber viel Erfolg!!! Sahnewetter habt ihr ja!

Falls jemand nicht Richtung Syke unterwegs ist und noch ein wenig rollen will: Ich bin um 12 Uhr am Parkplatz an der alten B6 (Eingang alte Sandkuhle) und will Richtung Truppenübungsplatz. Irgendwer spontanes Interesse??

Als denne Marc


----------



## kiko (10. Dezember 2006)

bilders aus syke
www.fotos.web.de/amigo8225/syke_cross


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priester100 (10. Dezember 2006)

@kiko:
Die Fotos sind wirklich schön geworden 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## ralfathome (10. Dezember 2006)

moin,
viel Licht heute: diese unermüdlichen Fans, anheizend, rasselnd, kuhglockend, fotomachend, ich bin begeistert, super  

und leider auch Schatten: Claudia's schmerzhafte Blessuren werden hoffentlich schnell heilen, toi toi toi, und ihr gecrashter Helm erinnert mich an Till's Kopfschmerzen vom vergangenen Jahr  

Den exzessiven Gebrauch von Smilies kenne ich von Dino gar nicht, näxtmal klappt es wieder besser  

Die Ergebisse aus Barrien gibt es wie immer unter "News-Allgemein" hier: http://www.radsport-weser-ems.de.ki/

Gruß ralf


----------



## Twinkie (11. Dezember 2006)

Erstmal Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Heimkehrer     Habe ja nur 2 Runden mitbekommen und kann sagen: Klasse gefahren. Das Streckenpersonal wird definitiv wieder mit dabei sein, denke ich spreche da nich nur für mich    

Gute Besserung an Claudia (unbekannter Weise!)


----------



## maxihb (11. Dezember 2006)

Auch von mit die besten Genesungswünsche an Claudia!!!!

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## ralfathome (11. Dezember 2006)

moin,
am Dienstag würde ich gern ein wenig gemütlich rumrollen, beim Wann und Wo bin ich flexibel, gern auch eine Asphaltrunde! Vielleicht scheint ja auch die Sonne.

Mag jemand mit?

Gruß ralf


----------



## LaDy RoC (11. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Danke für die Genesungswünsche.

Zusammenfassend kann ich nur sagen, dass ich von dem Crash länger etwas  haben werde. Zumindest ist die linke Schulter, sowie Arm inklusive Handgelenk ordentlich verstaucht. Aufgrund des gebrochenen Helms (den gab es nämlich noch oberdrein) bin ich schon froh, dass nur leichte Kopfschmerzen geblieben sind. Das nächste Mal starten wir nicht wieder von hinten. Da scheinen die alle nicht wirklich fahren zu können, sonst hätte mich der Typ nicht auf gerader Strecke (mit ausreichend Platz) beim Überholen einfach umgefahren.  
Das schlimmste ist, dass es um nichts ging (nichtmal um weitere Punkte), da der Typ im ganzen eh langsamer war als ich und ich ihn kurze Zeit später wieder überholt habe. Nicht mal für eine Entschuldigung hat es gereicht.

Aber wollen wir uns nicht zu viel beklagen. Ich hoffe nur, dass die Marathon-Rennen im nächsten Jahr besser laufen.  

Schönen Gruß

Claudia


----------



## Ciclista (12. Dezember 2006)

@Claudia
Von mir auch noch beste Genesungswünsche  

@Ralf
Würde heute gerne mitfahren, aber da in dem Sch*laden, der sich mein Arbeitsplatz schimpft, mal wieder totale Desorientierung in Sachen Zeitmanagement herrscht, weiß ich nicht, wann ich hier rauskomme


----------



## Twinkie (12. Dezember 2006)

LaDy RoC schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Nicht mal für eine Entschuldigung hat es gereicht.



Hats denn gereicht, Dir die Nummer oder das Bike einzuprägen? Für Trouble bin ich immer gern zu haben......nur so am Rande erwähnt.....


----------



## dinosaur (12. Dezember 2006)

moin,
am Mittwoch würde ich gern ein wenig genüsslich rasen,  beim Wann und Wo bin ich flexibel, gern auch eine Abendrunde! Vielleicht scheint ja auch der Mond.

Mag jemand mit?

Gruß rolf  


ps: über das Tempo lässt sich reden


----------



## ralfathome (12. Dezember 2006)

dinosaur schrieb:


> moin,
> am Mittwoch würde ich gern ein wenig genüsslich rasen,  beim Wann und Wo bin ich flexibel, gern auch eine Abendrunde! Vielleicht scheint ja auch der Mond.
> 
> Mag jemand mit?
> ...



Wer Formulierungen nachmacht oder verfälscht oder nachgemachte oder verfälschte Formulierungen in Umlauf bringt wird von mindestens einem Mitfahrer gebremst!

Wann geht es los und Wo, bin da auch flexibel.

miep miieep


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaDy RoC (12. Dezember 2006)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Hats denn gereicht, Dir die Nummer oder das Bike einzuprägen? Für Trouble bin ich immer gern zu haben......nur so am Rande erwähnt.....



Hallo Twinkie,

leider bin ich mir nicht sicher was die Nummer angeht. Ich habe zwar einen groben Verdacht, will aber auch keine Unschuldigen verfolgen. Und da der erste Ärger mittlerweile verflogen ist, will ich die ganze Sache sportlich sehen. Alles andere macht nur Bauchschmerzen.  

Schönen Gruß

Claudia


----------



## Twinkie (13. Dezember 2006)

LaDy RoC schrieb:


> ....., will ich die ganze Sache sportlich sehen. Alles andere macht nur Bauchschmerzen.



...oder Kopfschmerzen oder n blaues Auge oder ne Runde Plattfüße oder ein spontaner Umfall beim näxten Cross......   ..... OkayOkay...habe mich zwar schon gefreut, aber ich halte an mich.......


----------



## dinosaur (13. Dezember 2006)

Ich werd dann heute mal Nightriden: locker rollen ab HaW 18:30- aber nicht bei Regen. Bei zweifelhaftem Wetter kommt hier bis 18°° eine definitive Ansage.

Ciao
dino


----------



## kiko (13. Dezember 2006)

braucht noch jemand nen lauradsatz mit onyx in silber?


----------



## dinosaur (13. Dezember 2006)

Ich fahre heute abend doch nicht.


----------



## ralfathome (13. Dezember 2006)

moin,
ich auch nicht.
Gruß ralf


----------



## ohneworte (13. Dezember 2006)

LaDy RoC schrieb:


> Hallo Twinkie,
> 
> leider bin ich mir nicht sicher was die Nummer angeht. Ich habe zwar einen groben Verdacht, will aber auch keine Unschuldigen verfolgen. Und da der erste Ärger mittlerweile verflogen ist, will ich die ganze Sache sportlich sehen. Alles andere macht nur Bauchschmerzen.
> 
> ...




Moin,

ich glaub ich weiss wer es war! Derjenige war mit einem schwarzen MTB von Trenga unterwegs und hat sich ebenfalls verletzt. Der bekommt mit seiner kapputten Hand nicht mal mehr den Zündschlüssel seines PKW gedreht!

Er hätte sich beim Überholvorgang mit dem Lenker in den Bowdenzügen von einer Frau verheddert!

LG
Jens


----------



## riser (13. Dezember 2006)

Moin!

Mit böser Zunge gesprochen, könnte man hier von ausgleichender Gerechtigkeit sprechen. Solange wie die Knochen nicht gebrochen sind.

Bei Claudia wird es merklich besser und der Helm war auch "nur" eine Trophäe von einem Mountainbike-Marathon-Sieg.

Ein neuer Helm wurde soeben bei Ebay ersteigert. Alles wird gut!

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## ohneworte (15. Dezember 2006)

Is hier nichts mehr los oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (18. Dezember 2006)

Winterpause...


----------



## ohneworte (18. Dezember 2006)

Wieso?

frierst du mal wieder wie üblich?


----------



## Twinkie (18. Dezember 2006)

ohneworte schrieb:


> ich glaub ich weiss wer es war! ...Der bekommt mit seiner kapputten Hand nicht mal mehr den Zündschlüssel seines PKW gedreht!





Wenigstens die RECHTE Hand....hehe......höhöhöhöhö

.....muuuuuaaahaha....


----------



## dinosaur (18. Dezember 2006)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Is hier nichts mehr los oder was?



Es gibt da ein Paar   unverzagte MTBer, die fast jedes Wochenende seit Anfang Oktober Rennen und dazwischen noch Trainingsrunden fahren. Ist halt mit der Terminabsprache bei den kurzen Tagen und dem unbeständigen Wetter immer etwas schwierig.

@ all: wie steht's mit einem Nightride Morgen oder Mittwoch, z.B. 18°° oder 18:30 ab HaW?

Ciao
dino


----------



## juk (18. Dezember 2006)

dinosaur schrieb:


> @ all: wie steht's mit einem Nightride Morgen oder Mittwoch, z.B. 18°° oder 18:30 ab HaW?



Da ich meine neue Beleuchtung gerne mal ausführen möchte, würde ich gerne zusagen wollen. Dienstag, 18:30 wäre mir recht. Ich friere jetzt schon...


----------



## ohneworte (18. Dezember 2006)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Wenigstens die RECHTE Hand....hehe......höhöhöhöhö
> 
> .....muuuuuaaahaha....



Moin Twinkie,

bist du jetzt verletzt oder Claudia? 

LG
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (18. Dezember 2006)

Ooooooch...ich fühle NUR mit....Troublemaker...weißte doch....



@juk: Tanzt Du da nich auch nen anderen Tanz???


----------



## Theo:-) (18. Dezember 2006)

Moin  
@LaDyRoc: gut Besserung...puh ich wars ein glück nicht, Du fuhrst viel zu weit vor mir....bei mir lag ein Crosser im weg. 
Erst überholen und dann sich mir in den weg legen...neenee

@Dino: wollte bis Vechta eigendlich heimlich trainieren um wenigsten 2-3 Runden an dir dran zu bleiben...aber dank meines sturzes will mein Knie leider noch nicht so recht. Hoffe du hast das mit den Platten jetzt im griff  

@All: ich versuche noch ein parr Oldenburger Biker zu Motivieren...dann wäre man ja mal eine "Grosse" Truppe in Vechta. Vieleicht wäre ja mal ein Plausch bei Glüchwein drin während man der Elite zuschau.

Schönen Abend noch

Thorsten


----------



## juk (19. Dezember 2006)

Twinkie schrieb:


> @juk: Tanzt Du da nich auch nen anderen Tanz???



Hehe, vielen Dank für den Hinweis! Was man nicht im Kopf hat, ...
Ich bin dann also doch raus für heute abend. Wird wohl nix mehr dieses Jahr...


----------



## maxihb (19. Dezember 2006)

juk schrieb:


> Winterpause...



was ist das???


----------



## DAMDAM (20. Dezember 2006)

Moin Moin 

Ich wollte an dieser Stelle allen die ich vor Weihnachten nicht mehr sehe : 

Ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch zu wünschen ! 


Außerdem wollte ich vorschlagen, wie im letzten Jahr auch schon, ein "Treffen ohne Helm" zu veranstalten und uns ein gemütliches Restaurant zu suchen, wo wir die alte Saison Revue passieren lassen können und Planungen und Termine für die neue Saison machen können !

Ich würde einen Termin Mitte Januar vorschlagen ! Es wäre schön, wenn ihr termine an denen ihr Zeit habt hier posten könntet. Vielleicht findet Maxi ja wieder ein so gemütliches Plätzchen wie beim letzten mal ! 

Gruß Christian 

P.S. Maxi ich hbe immer noch deine Rolle und auch ein kleines Dankeschön für die Lageleihgabe ! (Der Rest per PN)


----------



## FORT_man (21. Dezember 2006)

Hallöchen,

erstmal frohes Fest und guten Rutsch und so 
Ich bin leider für die nächsten Wochen raus aus dem Geschäft:
Am vergangenen Samstag abend war da bei mir noch eine kleine Blinddarm-OP fällig, bin schon wieder aus dem Krankenhaus und es geht langsam aufwärts.
So wie es aussieht, werde ich wohl mindestens  die nächsten 4 Wochen nicht fahren dürfen, naja, so ist das Leben halt.

Also, nochmal alles Gute, ich bin natürlich nicht weg, da ich hier täglich hereinschaue.

Gruß Martinez


----------



## Hendrik1 (21. Dezember 2006)

Gute Besserung jedenfalls!

Das Jahr 2007 ist ja noch jung!


----------



## ralfathome (22. Dezember 2006)

moin,
auch von mir die besten Genesungswünsche an Martin!!

Am Sonntag ist wohl noch Luft für ein kleines Ründchen, so 3h etwa, zum Warwer Sand, um 10:00 geht es am Ww los.

Gruß ralf


----------



## baluweb (22. Dezember 2006)

Servus!!

@DamDam: Treffen ohne Helm klingt gut! Ich werde mal in Bälde meinen Kalender durchforsten.

@All: Ralf hat ja schon für Sonntag das drehende Rad angekündigt. Wie sieht es denn Morgen mit einer Tour aus? Jemand Interesse ein wenig zu radeln (aber natürlich gemäßigt, what else...)?

Bis denn
Marc


----------



## maxihb (22. Dezember 2006)

Also ich würde mich dann wieder um die Örtlichkeit kümmern... (es sei denn jemand anderes möchte diese Aufgabe übernehmen)  

Unter dem Motto:

"Treffen ohne Helm - Saisonvorplanung 2007"

treffen sich die Bremer MTBker sowie Mitglieder der Fanclubs *zwinker* zur Besprechung der in der Saison 2007 anstehenden MTB-Rennen sowie zur Einnahme eines leckeren Abendessens und einiger isotonischer Biere oder dergl.  

Ich würde als Termin den 20.01.2007 vorschlagen... aber natürlich versuchen wir "alle an einen Tisch" zu bekommen!!! Also Terminvorschläge posten... 

Hier sind beonders die Schichtdienstler gefordert    

Greetz

Maxi

@ Baluweb: Wenn ich mein neues MTB habe rocken wir wieder den Übungsplatz Garlstedt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (23. Dezember 2006)

Gibt ein paar schöne Fotos vom WEC in Barrien
http://www.rsv-bv.de/images/wecup06/wecup06.html

und Osnabrück hier
http://www.rp-medienservice.de/modules/myalbum/viewcat.php?imgcat_id=138&location_id=62

Ciao
dino


----------



## riser (23. Dezember 2006)

Moin!

Da wir uns zeitlich keinem vorweihnachtlichem Bikevergnügen mehr anschließen können, möchten wir allen Bikern und Lesern dieses Forums ein 

FROHES WEIHNACHTSFEST 
und 
reichlich Bescherung 
wünschen!!!
       
      ​
Schöne Grüße

Claudia & Dirk


----------



## baluweb (23. Dezember 2006)

maxihb schrieb:


> Also ich würde mich dann wieder um die Örtlichkeit kümmern...Ich würde als Termin den 20.01.2007 vorschlagen...
> @ Baluweb: Wenn ich mein neues MTB habe rocken wir wieder den Übungsplatz Garlstedt!!!



Hi Maxi, 
hervorragend, dass du die Location besorgst...der 20.1. ist momentan bei mir in Klärung, am 26.1./27.1. ist auf jeden Fall frei!

Und zum Thema Garlstedt: Dann muss ich mich wohl heute nochmal alleine in das miese Wetter stürzen. Wann bist du denn stollenreifenmäßig wieder ausgestattet?

Bis denne
Marc


----------



## maxihb (23. Dezember 2006)

@ Baluweb

Im Prinzip muß erst mal meine Entscheidung ob Hardtail oder Fully feststehen...  

Dann ich hoffe, dass Focus bis spätestens Februar liefert... dann wird wieder in Garlstedt abgerockt... is noch sooooo lange hin  

Greetz

Maxi (der momentan eher zum Fully tendiert)


----------



## baluweb (23. Dezember 2006)

maxihb schrieb:


> @ Baluweb
> 
> Im Prinzip muß erst mal meine Entscheidung ob Hardtail oder Fully feststehen...



...als ob das wirklich eine Frage wäre...   
Oder hat dein Auto auch nur vorne Stoßdämpfer??? 
(jetzt habe ich wohl wieder die Lager gespalten, sorry!)

Na dann mal viel Erfolg beim Bestellvorgang!!!
Marc


----------



## ralfathome (23. Dezember 2006)

moin,
nochmal zur Erinnerung,
Sonntag, 10:00, Weserwehr, eine Runde zum Warwer Sand.

Hardtail oder Fully?  Beides??!! 

Gruß ralf


----------



## juk (24. Dezember 2006)

maxihb schrieb:


> Im Prinzip muß erst mal meine Entscheidung ob Hardtail oder Fully feststehen...





baluweb schrieb:


> ...als ob das wirklich eine Frage wäre...
> Oder hat dein Auto auch nur vorne Stoßdämpfer???
> (jetzt habe ich wohl wieder die Lager gespalten, sorry!)



Till, dein Einsatz bitte!  


Nebenbei wünsche ich mal *ein kuscheliges Weihnachtsfest*!!

Bisdietage,
Jürgen


----------



## wanted man (24. Dezember 2006)

juk schrieb:


> Till, dein Einsatz bitte!



es geht auch ganz ohne stoßdämpfer!
mehr sag ich dazu nicht, sonst wirds nichts mit dem fest der liebe.


----------



## maxihb (24. Dezember 2006)

Ohne mich weiter in meiner bald anstehenden Entscheidung beeinflussen zu lassen wünsche ich

frohe Weihnachten und viele 

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (24. Dezember 2006)

Zitat von Till: es geht auch ganz ohne stoßdämpfer!


Hab da grad noch ein Bild von Till gefunden. War das im Öllager? 

Wünsche Allen fröhliche Weihnachten!

Ciao
dino


----------



## Priester100 (25. Dezember 2006)

* Auch von mir frohe Weihnachten und viele Geschenke *


----------



## dani72 (26. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe auch auf meiner Seite www.radsport-weser-ems.de.ki ein Forum eingerichtet. Vielleicht schaut ihr mal vorbei.


----------



## baluweb (27. Dezember 2006)

Mit den Wünschen zum frohen Fest komme ich wohl etwas spät... dafür steige ich mal gleich in die vorgezogene Neujahrsbotschaft ein: Allen einen guten Rutsch!!!
*Aber viel wichtiger: Wie sieht es morgen mit einer Ausfahrt aus?? Das Weihnachtsessen muss ja irgendwie umgesetzt werden...*
Bei Interesse bitte kurz posten. Bezüglich Strecke ist Garlstedt für mich natürlich erste Wahl. Habe aber auch kein Problem, nach Bremen zu kommen.

Gruß Marc


----------



## DAMDAM (27. Dezember 2006)

Ich hätte auch Zeit und Lust morgen !

Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfathome (27. Dezember 2006)

moin,
ich werde mich morgen etwas ausruhen, Freitag ist ja schon wieder Crossrennen in Vechta.  Viel Spaß am Donnerstag!!

Gruß ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1 (27. Dezember 2006)

Ich möchte auch in Vechta starten.

Wie sieht es wegen des langen Anfahrtweges und der Spritkosten mit Fahrgemeinschaften aus?

Könnte selber fahren, aber auch einen fahren lassen.


----------



## Lindener (27. Dezember 2006)

Moin zusammen,

hat jemand Lust und Zeit morgen eine kleine Tour bei Syke oder Vilsen zu unternehmen?
Kenn mich leider selbst nicht so gut in den Revieren aus.

Gruß

Der Lindener


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2006)

Moin,

Vilsen ist mein Revier, mach mal einen Vorschlag!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Lindener (28. Dezember 2006)

Moin Jens,



heute morgen siehts Wetter ja noch sehr bescheiden aus!
Wie wärs mit morgen früh?
Mir schwebt so eine ca. 2 Stündige Tour vor.
Bin allerdings kein Leistungssportler also nicht zu viel versprechen  

Gruß

Der Lindener


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2006)

Morgen Früh wäre in Ordnung, wann wollen wir uns wo treffen?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Lindener (28. Dezember 2006)

Cool!

Vielleicht um 10Uhr ?
Das Wo überlasse ich dir.
Irgend ein gut zu findender Parkplatz oder so etwas.


----------



## baluweb (28. Dezember 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch Zeit und Lust morgen !
> 
> Gruß Christian



Hi DAMDAM, 
Regen - okay, Kälte geht auch noch, aber Dauerregen bei 0,5°C geht gar nicht. Sorry, aber ich bis für heute raus!    

*@All: Da ich mich morgen Richtung Alpenland aufmache, wünsche ich allen eine knackige Sylvesterparty!! *


----------



## dinosaur (28. Dezember 2006)

@ WEC-Starter Vechta: Habe nun doch wider erwarten Morgen frei, und dann gehts natürlich nach Vechta zum Rennen. Könnte noch 3 Leute und 2 bikes mitnehmen. Start ca 08:45 in Bremen-Horn.
Ciao
dino


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2006)

Lindener schrieb:


> Cool!
> 
> Vielleicht um 10Uhr ?
> Das Wo überlasse ich dir.
> Irgend ein gut zu findender Parkplatz oder so etwas.





Kennst du den Parkplatz am Wiehebad in Bruchhausen-Vilsen? Ansonsten evtl. im Ortskern am Bahnhof.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Lindener (28. Dezember 2006)

OK. treffen wir uns um 10 Uhr am Wiehebad!
Bis dann.

Gruß

Der Lindener


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (29. Dezember 2006)

Bis gleich!


----------



## ralfathome (29. Dezember 2006)

moin,
hätte noch jemand Lust auf einen Nightride am heutigen Abend?

Gruß ralf


----------



## ohneworte (29. Dezember 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> hätte noch jemand Lust auf einen Nightride am heutigen Abend?
> 
> Gruß ralf




Moin Ralf,

warst du heut morgen nicht auf dem Crossrennen in Vechta? 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## cand.arch (29. Dezember 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> hätte noch jemand Lust auf einen Nightride am heutigen Abend?
> 
> Gruß ralf



Ich, 18:00 Uhr am Haus am Walde?


----------



## ralfathome (29. Dezember 2006)

hi Jens,
die Teilnahme am Rennen in Vechta hindert mich nicht, bei dem schönen Wetter noch in Bremen zu fahren, "da hab ich noch Luft für".

Hier mein Rennbericht:     



....das ist auch schon die lange Fassung


Nightride, heute Abend!?!  Jemand dabei??   Ab-trail???

Edith Ädit Aädith*HALLO Lars, 18:00 HaW geht klar!!!!!!*


----------



## cand.arch (29. Dezember 2006)

Ok!!!


----------



## Lindener (29. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Jens,

war ne schöne Tour heute morgen.
Es gibt echt gute Trails in Vilsen.
Danke an den Guide.

Gruß

Der Lindener


----------



## ohneworte (29. Dezember 2006)

Moin,

@ Lindener

hat ordentlich Spass gemacht, aber wir waren auch im Sellingsloh und der befindet sich bereits in Hoyerhagen LK Nienburg/Weser

@ Ralf

so gut war das Rennen!  Für einen Nightride bin ich aber aus oben genannten Gründen heute nicht mehr bereit gewesen.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ralfathome (29. Dezember 2006)

ohneworte schrieb:


> ........ Für einen Nightride bin ich aber aus oben genannten Gründen heute nicht mehr bereit gewesen.
> Gruss
> Jens


Ja klar, bist entschuldigt (welche "oben genannten Gründe" eigentlich  )
Schön zu lesen, daß Ihr Spaß beim Biken hattet. 
Kommste bald mal wieder zum Fahren nach HB, muß ja nicht gleich wieder 'nen 100er werden!

Schöner Nightride heute, Lars und Stefan dabei, trocken, Dunkel, gemütlich, matschig, rutschig, und den gegenwindigen Deich hatten wir für uns allein 
Wellnessbiken mit Fango

Gruß ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riser (29. Dezember 2006)

Moin!

@ Ralf

Schade, haben wir zu spät gelesen. Soll ja die nächsten Tage wieder bescheiden werden. 

Deine Tourbeschreibung hört sich ein bischen wie unser kleiner spontaner Hochsauerlandausflug an. Leider hatten wir kaum trocken und wenig gemütlich dabei, dafür aber matschig, rutschig und viel nass. Hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht   und man hatte endlich mal wieder Berg unterm Rad  

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## ralfathome (30. Dezember 2006)

moin,

@Riser: ich habe es ja auch erst sehr spät gepostet!
Weihnachten im HSK zum Biken war in der Vergangenheit wohl auch noch nicht so oft möglich, Chance genutzt! 

Wie heißt dann der gemütliche Teil? Aprés Bike? Oder Aprés Rollin'?

Gruß ralf


----------



## riser (30. Dezember 2006)

Moin!

Wenn die Klamotten einmal durchgeregnet sind, ist es bei den gewesenen Temperaturen von knapp über 0 leider nicht mehr sehr gemütlich auf dem Fahrrad gewesen. Wir wären gern noch etwas länger gefahren, hätten uns damit aber keinen Gefallen getan. Vernunft hat gesiegt. Tour nach 2 und ein bisschen Stunden abgebrochen und zum Auto zurückgeradelt.

Mit dem Wetter war Schade. Wir sind zwar in den beiden Tagen über 10h mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs gewesen, doch leider lag es davon 6h im Kofferraum vom Auto         !!!!!!!!!

Morgen soll es ja noch regnen. Aber wie wäre es mit einem Neujahrs-Ride?

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## ohneworte (30. Dezember 2006)

Moin,

Sylvester oder Neujahr wäre ein Ride wert. Sylvester natürlich nicht zu spät und Neujahr natürlich nicht zu früh! 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ralfathome (30. Dezember 2006)

hi,
meinereiner ist Neujahr so ab 12:00 zum Mtbn zu haben, aber (Vorsatz für 2007) ich radel nur noch bei Sonnenschein und trockenem Boden.

Hab die Wettervorhersage noch nicht beobachtet, ich würde Morgen dazu noch mal posten.....Hmm, ich war schon Jahre nicht mehr in der Wolfsschlucht.

Es grüßt.....dör ralf


----------



## ohneworte (30. Dezember 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:


> hi,
> meinereiner ist Neujahr so ab 12:00 zum Mtbn zu haben, aber (Vorsatz für 2007) ich radel nur noch bei Sonnenschein und trockenem Boden.
> 
> Hab die Wettervorhersage noch nicht beobachtet, ich würde Morgen dazu noch mal posten.....Hmm, ich war schon Jahre nicht mehr in der Wolfsschlucht.
> ...




Dann lieber so ab 13.00 Uhr, is besser wegen der "wollen wir nicht gemeinsam Mittagessen"-Fraktion!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (30. Dezember 2006)

ein Treff um 13:00 ist doch auch "ab 12:00", perfekt!

Aber wie schon geschrieben kommt von mir eine Zu- oder Absage erst am letzten Mittag dieses Jahres.


----------



## riser (30. Dezember 2006)

Moinsen!

Hört sich doch gar nicht so schlecht an für Montag. Wenn das Treffen um 13:00h in "meiner" Region statt findet, dann dürfte das Jens und mir recht sein und bei den Bremern geht es dann ja bekannter Maßen etwas früher los.

Gruß

Dirk  

Der am Montag auch nur bei trockenem Wetter fährt.


----------



## DAMDAM (30. Dezember 2006)

Ich wäre auch dabei, aber nur wenn es trocken von oben ist   ! Wann wäre denn dann das Treffen am WW ? so um 12:20 Uhr ? 

@ Steffen 

Biste auch dabei !

Gruß Christian


----------



## Priester100 (31. Dezember 2006)

Hi,
bin Sylvester bei Freunden in Berlin  und komme am Montag so um 23.00 erst zurück.
Die Idee mal wieder zur Wolfsschlucht zu fahren finde ich sehr gut  und würde gerne mitfahren   aber bei der nächsten Tour bin ich wieder dabei.


Bis nächstes Jahr 

Steffen


 Ich wünche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## cand.arch (31. Dezember 2006)

Guten Tag,
dem schließe ich mich an und wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.  
Und feiert nicht so doll, sonst :kotz: 


bis denn...


----------



## ralfathome (31. Dezember 2006)

moin,
für ganz ganz Schnellentschlossene: gleich um 11:30 am HaW.

Und wenn das Rad eingesaut ist wird Neujahr natürlich auch gemtbt:

Neujahr, 12:30, Weserwehr


----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> für ganz ganz Schnellentschlossene: gleich um 11:30 am HaW.
> 
> Und wenn das Rad eingesaut ist wird Neujahr natürlich auch gemtbt:
> ...




Hm...,

für 11.30 Uhr etwas zu spät hier reingeschaut. Dann bin ich morgen in Sudweyhe zu angepasster Zeit (12.50 Uhr?).

Gruss
Jens


----------



## riser (31. Dezember 2006)

Moin!

Wenn die anderen pünktlich vom WW los kommen, dann reicht 13:00h in Sudweyhe. Manchmal auch 13:05h. Hängt davon ab, wer die Zugmaschine macht.  

Hallo Ralf,

Gegensturmsprints auf'm Deich?  

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2006)

Dann 13.00 Uhr!


----------



## ralfathome (31. Dezember 2006)

moin,
die Runde war zugegeben sehr kurzfristig gepostet, sorry!!
@Riser: wir haben alle Segel gesetzt.. 

Der "Fahrplan" für Morgen ist schon fertig, SUPER 
Die PÜNKTLICHE Abfahrt am Weserwehr ist kurz nach 12:30, wer nicht pünktlich ist kann uns ja suchen.

Dirk, Jens, Claudia? in Sudweyhe, Christian? und me am Weserwehr.

Wer noch? 

Soooo,............Dann kommt ma gut rein 

Gruß ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (31. Dezember 2006)

Ich werde es versuchen um 12:30 Uhr am WW zusein aber wenn ich nicht da bin bitte nicht warten dann schlafe ich noch  .

Gruß Christian 

Allen einen guten Rutsch !


----------



## maxihb (31. Dezember 2006)

Ich wünsche allen Bremer MTBern einen guten Rutsch und ein erfolgreiches 2007!!!

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> die Runde war zugegeben sehr kurzfristig gepostet, sorry!!
> @Riser: wir haben alle Segel gesetzt..
> 
> ...



Na ja,

ich war dann hier noch mal gut 2 Stunden Biken! Dann man guten Rutsch und bis morgen.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (31. Dezember 2006)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Ich werde es versuchen um 12:30 Uhr am WW zusein aber wenn ich nicht da bin bitte nicht warten dann schlafe ich noch  .
> 
> Gruß Christian
> 
> Allen einen guten Rutsch !




Watt,

schon im vornherein mit Ankündigung schwächeln! 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## riser (31. Dezember 2006)

Jo!!!!!!!!

Wetter doch besser gewesen als vom Wetterbericht angekündigt. Deshalb haben wir auch noch einen kurz entschlossenen Familienausflug zum Krusenberg gemacht und 1 1/2h lang den Waldboden aufgepflügt und matschig gemacht. Im Wald merkt man ja auch vom Wind nichts  .

Morgen 13:00h Sudweyhe steht. Hab extra meinem obersten Dienstherrn den Neujahrsempfang abgesagt  .

Gruß

Dirk  

Und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!!!!!!!! 
   
Gruß ans Sprint-Syndikat


----------



## dinosaur (31. Dezember 2006)

Heute war ich mit Ralf  noch mal den Trail putzen (siehe unten + Gallerie). Nette Jahresabschlussrunde!

Allen eine guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und immer 'ne Handbreit Matsch unter den Stollen! 
Ciao 
dino


----------



## ralfathome (1. Januar 2007)

moinmoin, 
Allen ein frohes neues Jahr, viel Glück und Gesundheit!

Gruß dör ralf


----------



## maxihb (1. Januar 2007)

Von mir auch ein frohes neues Jahr!!!

Sagt mal, sind denn etwa alle mit meinem vorgeschlagenen Termin fürs Treffen ohne Helm - Saisonvorplanung 2007 einverstanden???

Wer ist denn jetzt dabei???
Welche Art von Location ist bevorzugt???

Greetz

Maxi (Vorplanungsplaner)


----------



## DAMDAM (1. Januar 2007)

Also ich würde einen Termin zwischen 15-20.01.06 vorschlagen, da wir dann auch noch Zeit haben uns in Duisburg den Frühbucherrabatt zusichern ! 

Location ist mir relativ egal, nur bitte kein Chinafood !

Melde jetzt zwei Personen an ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (1. Januar 2007)

ich melde ebenso 2 Personen an

Ich hatte den 19. oder 20. im Auge... würde sagen so gegen 18:30 Uhr!!! Wer kann wann/nicht/lieber???

Vorschläge zur Location werden natürlich gerne angenommen!!! 

@ Damdam 

organisierst du wieder die Renntermine 2007??? 

Greetz

Maxi (der wo unbedingt in Duisburg fahren möchte)


----------



## DAMDAM (2. Januar 2007)

Renntermine kann ich machen bringe ich dann wieder mit und wir können mal gucken wo wir wie antreten wollen ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## riser (2. Januar 2007)

Moin!

Claudia und ich schließen sich geschlossen den Vorschlägen an. 

In der alten Feuerwache Holzhafen gibt es ein ganz leckeren Italiener, der nicht ganz so "traditionell" ist. So als Vorschlag für ein Restaurant. Wir wollten da eh mal wieder hin.  

Maxi, du müßtest das kennen. Ist ja gleich neben den leichten Mädels.  

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Priester100 (2. Januar 2007)

Hi,
ich werde vieleicht auch kommen, wenn das Treffen nicht vor acht anfängt.
Der Laden im Holzhafen ist wirklich nicht schlecht wegen der schönen Lage am Wasser,dem guten Essen und natürlich wegen den Frauen die immer offen für alles sind     

Gruß Steffen


----------



## maxihb (2. Januar 2007)

Also die alte Feuerwache hatte ich im Prinzip voll im Visier...   find ich ja klasse, dass es vorgeschlagen wurde!!! Da ich gelernt habe, dass die alte Feuerwache immer ziemlich früh ausgebucht ist, würde ich dann gerne bis Sonntag, 07.01.2007 die genaue Teilnehmerzahl haben, um uns einen Spitzentisch zu organisieren...

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## juk (3. Januar 2007)

Ist ja nicht so, daß ich uninteressiert wäre... Aber wann denn nun? 19. oder 20.? Freitag oder Samstag? Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riser (3. Januar 2007)

Moin!

20.01. Am 19. hab ich Kohlfahrt. Die hat Priorität und ist auch schon bezahlt.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## juk (3. Januar 2007)

riser schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 20.01. Am 19. hab ich Kohlfahrt. Die hat Priorität und ist auch schon bezahlt.



Und Du bist Dir sicher, daß Du am 20. wieder nüchtern bist?  

Okay. *20.01.07, 18:30* gilt hiermit als vorgemerkt, verbindliche Zu- oder Absage kommt in Bälde...

bisdietage,
Jürgen


----------



## maxihb (3. Januar 2007)

Das ist ja n Selbstläufer!!! 

also am 20.01.2007 treffen sich die Spitzenfahrer der Bremer Mountainbikeszene gegen 18:30 Uhr (früher/später wenn gewünscht) an einem Spitzentisch im

Restaurant Feuerwache
Waller Stieg 2
28217 Bremen
www.restaurant-feuerwache.de

die Speisekarte ist hier einzusehen -> http://www.restaurant-feuerwache.de/c_speisen.php?flash=1

Wenn wir jetzt noch die genaue Anzahl der Teilnehmer benennen können sind wir ja sowas von gut *eigenlob*    

Greetz

Maxi

PS: Zusagen bitte wie immer in groß und rot... weil wegen ist besser zu erkennen


----------



## riser (3. Januar 2007)

Hallöchen!

@ Maxi

1. Zusage für 2 Personen!

2. Dann kannste Eigenlob auch groß schreiben. Und Satzzeichen, wo sind die  
    verdammten Satzzeichen?  

@ Juk

Ich werde mir Mühe geben. Ggf. brauch ich dann am Samstag nicht so viel. Ist doch praktisch, oder?  

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## DAMDAM (3. Januar 2007)

2 Personen 

Finde den Ort gut mal sehen ! Es sind natürlich alle Bremer MTBler angesprochen (auch die, die keine Rennen fahren wollen im nächsten Jahr !)

Wir können ja 20:00 Uhr sagen damit Steffen es auch schafft !?!

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (3. Januar 2007)

@ Riser  

- Schlaumeier an

also... das "Eigenlob" als Hauptwort (Nomen für die ganz belesenen) hätte ich natürlich groß geschrieben... wenn ich mich selbst jedoch "eigenlobe" sehe ich hierbei die Kleinschreibung als das non plus ultra an...  

und Satzzeichen setze ich bekanntermaßen immer nur wenn mir danach ist...  

- Schaumeier aus

2 Personen um 20:00 Uhr weil wir wollen ja allen die Möglichkeit geben mit zu kommen  und der weitere Abend könnte evtl. noch auf die Discomeile verlegt werden... also Schutzwesten mitbringen 

Greetz

Maxi (der wo bisher 6 Teilnehmer gezählt hat...)


----------



## juk (3. Januar 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> Greetz
> 
> Maxi (der wo bisher 6 Teilnehmer gezählt hat...)



Erhöhe hiermit auf 8!
Zusage für 2 Personen!

Mein Magen knurrt schon...
Jürgen


----------



## riser (3. Januar 2007)

@ Maxi

War klar: Als Beamter hat man ja immer ne Ausrede in der Hinterhand  

Wird ja ein richtig großer Tisch!

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## LaDy RoC (3. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

19:00h wäre besser, von wegen nicht zu spät essen und so. Man muss ja auch noch die Wartezeit einrechnen, die es braucht bis das Essen ausgesucht und zubereitet ist. Auf einen Samstag dürften die meisten auch um 19:00h schon Zeit haben, oder?

Schönen Gruß

Claudia


----------



## Priester100 (3. Januar 2007)

Ich werde am 20.01.2007 um 19.00 zum Treffen der MTBler in der Feuerwache erscheinen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (4. Januar 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> ... Es sind natürlich alle Bremer MTBler angesprochen .....



Warum eigentlich keine Rennradler? Steffen hat sich beim RR-ToH im Spaghettihaus auch zu uns gesellen dürfen...oder habt ihr Angst vor Überläufern oder davor, dass die immer hungrigen Flitzer was wechessen?


----------



## juk (4. Januar 2007)

Der Christian drückt sich manchmal etwas undeutlich aus...  Was er eigentlich sagen wollte, war:
*Es sind natürlich alle Rad fahrenden Erdenbürgerinnen und -bürger angesprochen.*

Küsschen für den Twink, Gruß an alle anderen
Jürgen 

<frotzel>
Ich bin mir allerdings nicht sicher ob es sinnvoll ist, nebenan einen Aufruf zu starten. Es würde wieder so laufen, daß 10 Leute zusagen und am Ende nur 5 erscheinen... Der ein oder andere ist hier eh angemeldet, und kann Maxi bis Sonntag eine Zusage geben...</frotzel>


----------



## riser (4. Januar 2007)

Moin!

Ich schließe mich da der Aussage von Juk an. Wir als Mountainbiker sind ja eine offenherzige comunity. Schließlich habt Ihr auch uns beim Rennen tatkräftig mit angefeuert. 
Und gerade du Twinkie hast dich ja anschließend so kämpferisch mit meiner Frau solidarisiert.

Gruß

Dirk  

PS: Ich habe gehört, dass sogar ausreichend Essen vorhanden sein soll


----------



## DAMDAM (4. Januar 2007)

Ich wollte Niemanden ausschließen ganz ehrlich ! Natürlich ist jeder MTBler , RRler und sogar Stockterrorist herzlich willkommen, ich hoffe ja auch, dass ein paar RRler dieses Jahr vielleicht auch auf dem MTB einen Wettkampf/24H mitfährt ( Es wird ja auch andersrum in diesem Jahr geschehen!).

Gruß Christian (Der sich schon darauf freut) 

P.S. @ Maxihb Du hast gar nicht verraten, dass du am Kyffhäuser schon angemeldet bist !


----------



## maxihb (4. Januar 2007)

Also ich denke um die RRler nicht auszuschließen sollte ich den ToH-Aufruf nachher noch mal m.d.B um verbindliche Anmeldung im RR-Forum einstellen... sonst dürften einige von uns ja auch nur zur Hälfte teilnehmen *Überläufer*  

@ Damdam

Och, dass war bis jetzt ein gut gehütetes Geheimnis  Uns hat es letztes Jahr im Kyffhäuser sogut gefallen, dass wir dieses Jahr einen etwas ausgedehten Kurzurlaub draus machen... (Do - So) Hotel und Rennen sind schon gebucht!!! Wenn ich dir mein Hotel (100m vom Start/Ziel entfernt) verraten soll, stelle ich es hier gerne ein... 

Greetz

Maxi

PS: Man sei versichert, dass die alte Feuerwache sogar richtig viel zu essen habe... sie verkaufen es sogar!!!

PPS: Hab grade gesehen, dass Duisburg 2 Wochen vor den Cyclassics ist... 

@ Damdam: könntest du evtl Infos zum 24 Stundenrennen in Berlin organisieren... ich glaube Limburg gebe ich mir dieses Jahr nicht...


----------



## Twinkie (4. Januar 2007)

@riser: Bald bin ich so solidarisch, dass sie meine Frau ist.....hihi.... Sitzen wir zusammen?! Habe da noch mal ein paar fachtechnische Fragen.... 

@juk:


----------



## juk (5. Januar 2007)

Hat sich denn unser Serien-Marathonracer Ralf schon angemeldet? Ist ja quasi Pflichttermin, weil Saisonplanung!

Und damit ich auch kommen darf (es sind ja alle Rad fahrenden Erdenbürger angesprochen), werde ich heute voraussichtlich meine ersten WP-Punkte 2007 einfahren. (Wenn's Wetter mitspielt...)

Grußfloskel siehe #3779!


----------



## Twinkie (5. Januar 2007)

@juk:               

Also hier sieht es grade so aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





....aber mir ist es grad echt scheiß egal...ne Regenfahrt hat auch was finde ich! Außerdem bin ich gespannt wie das neue Lenkerband so geht, oder willst mitm MTB?!


----------



## juk (5. Januar 2007)

No rain, no gain!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (5. Januar 2007)

@ Maxihb 

Das mit Berlin ist kein Problem, bin bei Sog sowieso schon angemeldet. Wie fit bst du denn im Moment (oder willst im Juni sein)? Hast du dir schon mal überlegt Berlin, wenn wir keiner zwei weiteren finden im 2er zu fahren ? 

Gruß Christian

P.S. Wie sieht es eigentlich am Sonntag mit biken aus ? Morgen muss ich leider wieder arbeiten  . Ich finde ja der Weyerberg oder ds Öllager rufen mal wieder !?!


----------



## maxihb (5. Januar 2007)

@ Damdam

also ich rauche ja nun nicht mehr (5 1/2 Monate standhaft) und fühle mich momentan richtig gut...  ich denke mal, dass ich das mit dem 2er (es sei denn du möchtest gewinnen) sicher bei entsprechendem Training schaffen wü(e)rde... die Betreuerinnen werden ja sicher wie immer dabei sein!!!

Ich wage jetzt mal ne ganz gewagte Aktion (vermutlich werde ich sie irgendwann mehr als einmal verfluchen) und sage nem 2er in Berlin zu!!!

Greetz

Maxi (der wo jetzt erst mal einen Trinkem muß, wo er sich bewußt wird was er grade geschrieben hat)


----------



## DAMDAM (6. Januar 2007)

Moin Moin 

Wie sieht es denn nun morgen aus ? Ich werfe mal 11:00 Uhr HaW in den Raum Mit dem Ziel Weyerberg, vielleicht mit Abtrail oder auch ohne je nach Lust und Laune !

Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfathome (6. Januar 2007)

moin,
die Wettervorhersage macht es einem aber auch nicht gerade leicht.

Weyerberg mit oder ohne ABtrail ist super, alternativ könnte ich auch ab Weserwehr in den Warver Sand guiden.

In Sachen Saisonplanung habe ich gerade eine schöpferische Pause: weiß auch nicht so genau und kann mich nicht entscheiden, ich glaube ich bin sicher unentschlossen.

Gruß ralf


----------



## cand.arch (6. Januar 2007)

Hi, 

morgen kann ich wohl nicht, aber in die Feuerwache komme ich 

Bis denn...


----------



## FORT_man (6. Januar 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> Also die alte Feuerwache hatte ich im Prinzip voll im Visier...   find ich ja klasse, dass es vorgeschlagen wurde!!! Da ich gelernt habe, dass die alte Feuerwache immer ziemlich früh ausgebucht ist, würde ich dann gerne bis Sonntag, 07.01.2007 die genaue Teilnehmerzahl haben, um uns einen Spitzentisch zu organisieren...
> 
> Greetz
> 
> Maxi



Hallo Maxi,

Ich werde auch dabei sein: *20.1.2007 um 19:00 bei der alten Feuerwache**
*
Gruß Martinez aka Fortman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1 (7. Januar 2007)

Würde dann direkt zum Weyerberg fahren. Wann wollt Ihr da sein?

Fruß Hendrik


----------



## ralfathome (7. Januar 2007)

moin,
45min - 5omin vom HaW bis zum Niedersachsenstein?  War schon ewig nicht mehr dort.

Gruß ralf


----------



## Hendrik1 (7. Januar 2007)

Alles klar. Also bis dann! Werde dannum 11.00 hier losfahren. Keine Ahnung wie lange ich genau brauche. Wohl in etwa auch so.


----------



## Hendrik1 (7. Januar 2007)

So, sehr schön mit Ralf und Dino am Weyerberg gecrosst (tschuldigung: "gebikt"). Characterisierend dafür war der Ausspruch einer Dame am Wegesrand: "... na -Jungchens (Anm. d. Verf.)- fahrt Ihr hier immer hin und her?" 

Hat Spaß gemacht. Bis näxt WE beim WEC


----------



## maxihb (7. Januar 2007)

Also mal eben zu den ToH-Teilnehmern:

Damdam + Mareike
Riser + Claudia
Priester100
juk + twinkie
cand.arch
FORT_man
catweazle
maxihb + sabrina

habe ich jemanden vergessen??? 

@ ralf: deiner PM konnte ich jetzt nicht entnehmem ob du dabei bist *stichel*

Greetz 

Maxi

Edit: Also, ich habe grade mit der Feuerwache (@ Riser: nicht Feuerwehr)  telefoniert und einen Tisch für 12-16 Personen reserviert (sollte es Nachzügler geben, dann habe ich mich mal nicht festgelegt). Man sagte mir, dass a la Carte für diese Personenanzahl aufgrund der dortigen gegebenheiten leider nicht möglich sei... Ich bekomme morgen die zu wählenden Menüvorschläge per E-Mail... diese würde ich morgen nach Erhalt hier online stellen... Sind alle mit dieser Verfahrensweise einverstanden oder soll ich mich um evtl.'e Ausweichlocations (z.B. Brailianer im Hbf o.ä.) bemühen??? ...


----------



## ralfathome (7. Januar 2007)

moin,
nicht dabei!

"Brailianer" *zurückstichel* bätsch


----------



## riser (7. Januar 2007)

Moin!

@ Maxi

Ist schon gut so. Der Brailianer   am Bahnhof stinkt außerdem gewaltig. Nicht weil es ein Brasilianer ist  , sondern weil die ******* sind bei größeren Gruppen.  

Absagen können wir der ALTEN  FEUERWACHE immer noch, wenn uns das Angebotene nicht gefallen sollte. Ne Alternative finden wir bestimmt schnell.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## maxihb (7. Januar 2007)

@ riser 

ok, wollte euch auxh nur den aktuellen Sachstand geben. Nicht das wir am 20.01. ein Treffen ohne Location haben...  

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## FORT_man (7. Januar 2007)

@ maxi:

ist von meiner Seite aus auch ok so 

Gruß Martinez


----------



## Twinkie (8. Januar 2007)

Die ham doch n Rad ab    Können die nich 15 Leute bewirten? Hei eieiei ei.....   

Also Brasilianer ist zu viel Flaisch!!! Ich hätte noch den hier: http://www.bremen4u.de/cityguide/br...l.jsp?locId=434&von=/cityguide/essen_trinken/ oder den Vorschlag: http://www.cafe-ambiente.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (8. Januar 2007)

@ twinkie

 das seh ich genau so!!!

@ all

habe soeben folgende E-Mail erhalten:

Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXX,

gerne habe ich Ihnen einen Tisch für Samstag, den 20. Januar 07 für 15-18
Personen um 19.00 Uhr hier bei uns in der Feuerwache reserviert.

Anbei sende ich Ihnen auch unsere Menüvorschläge. Bitte entscheiden Sie sich
mit Ihren Gästen für eines der Menüs.

Sollten Sie andere Wünsche oder Vorschläge haben, lassen Sie es mich bitte
wissen, wir werden dann eine gemeinsame Alternative finden.

Wir freuen uns auf Ihren Besuch, und bis dahin grüße ich Sie herzlich aus
der Feuerwache!
Nun die Menüvorschläge:

1.
Vorspeise

Antipastiplatten

mit gegrilltem Gemüse, Crostini mit verschiedenen Aufstrichen, Bruschetta 

dazu reichen wir kleine Teller und natürlich Pizzabrötchen und jeder Ihrer Gäste kann sich nach Herzenslust bedienen.

Hauptgang

Sizilianische Sonnenküche 
Hähnchenbrustfilet unter sonnengereiften Tomaten, mit Mozzarella überbacken und Pizzabrot

oder

Filetto di Salmone
Lachsfilet mit Parmaschinken und Salbei- Fettuccine

oder

Pizza Tricolore

mit Fleischtomaten, Mozzarella und frischem Basilikum


Dessert

Dessertvariation Feuerwache

Ein Trio von Mous cioccolato, Panna Cotta und Tiramisu 

Der Preis pro Person beträgt 23,50 Euro.

2.
Vorspeise

Antipastiplatten 

mit gegrilltem Gemüse, Crostini mit verschiedenen Aufstrichen, Bruschetta 

dazu reichen wir kleine Teller und natürlich Pizzabrötchen und jeder Ihrer Gäste kann sich nach Herzenslust bedienen.

Hauptgang

Pasta mit 

Sauce aus Hähnchenbrustfilet, getrockneten Tomaten und mildem italienischem Weichkäse

Lachs- Sahne- Dillsauce

Kirschtomaten- Ruccolasauce 

Die Pasta wird in Schüsseln serviert, dazu reichen wir kleine Teller und jeder kann sich nach Herzenslust bedienen. 

Dessert

Dessertvariation Feuerwache

Ein Trio von Mous cioccolato, Panna Cotta und Tiramisu 

Der Preis pro Person beträgt 22,50 Euro.

3.
Vorspeise

Antipastiplatten 

mit gegrilltem Gemüse, Crostini mit verschiedenen Aufstrichen, Bruschetta 

dazu reichen wir kleine Teller und natürlich Pizzabrötchen und jeder Ihrer Gäste kann sich nach Herzenslust bedienen.

Hauptgang

Pizza am laufenden Band 

wir backen Ihre Pizza immer wieder frisch und servieren sie vorgeschnitten und in allen Varianten.

Dazu reichen wir kleine Teller und jeder kann sich nach Herzenslust bedienen.

Dessert

Dessertvariation Feuerwache

Ein Trio von Mous cioccolato, Panna Cotta und Tiramisu 

Der Preis pro Person beträgt 21,50 Euro.


----------



## juk (8. Januar 2007)

Ich votiere für Locationwechsel! Wollte eigentlich nur ne Mafiatorte und ein paar kühle blonde... Kann doch nicht so schwer sein!


----------



## maxihb (8. Januar 2007)

Geht mir ähnlich... Vorschläge bitte!!!

Greetz

Maxi (der wo einfach nur in essen, trinken und schnacken will)


----------



## DAMDAM (8. Januar 2007)

Mir geht es ähnlich. Da ich 1. kein ganzes Menü möchte 2. Mir am Abend aussuchen möchte as ich esse. Trotzdem erstmal danke an Maxi, dass er sch wieder die Mühe macht mit der Organisation. 

Gruß Christian ( Der wie Maxi nur etwas essen möchte und sich dabei gut unterhalten tun will - ohne dieses Galadinner getue  )


----------



## FORT_man (8. Januar 2007)

Die Sachen von der Feuerwache hören sich zwar sehr gut an, aber wenn Ihr meint können wir wegen meiner auch woanders hingehen:
Ich war schon ein paar Mal im Surabaya am Dobben:
Das ist ein kleines indonesisches Restaurant mit sehr guter Küche. Die Portionen sind zwar nicht so riesengroß, dafür ist es dann aber auch nicht so teuer (~10-12 Euro).
Inneneinrichtung ist ganz knuffig, Holzvertäfelung aus den frühen 70er Jahren.
Man müßte mal nachfragen, ob man mit der ganzen Meute so einfallen kann, wie gesagt, es ist eher ein kleiner Laden.
Vorteil: Man könnte danach noch im Viertel die eine oder andere Spelunke aufsuchen  

Gruß Martinez


----------



## Priester100 (8. Januar 2007)

Hi,
ich möchte auch lieber vor Ort entscheiden können ob halbes Schwein oder doch lieber ein Salat. 
In welcher Location wir nun gehen werden ist mir egal aber es sollte nicht zu spießig sein. 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## maxihb (8. Januar 2007)

Twinkie schrieb:


> http://www.bremen4u.de/cityguide/br...l.jsp?locId=434&von=/cityguide/essen_trinken/



die Idee finde ich echt gut!!!

Greetz

Maxi (sorry, aber indonesisch ist mir etwas zu exotisch, da bin ich halt Spießer)


----------



## juk (9. Januar 2007)

[El Mariachi]



maxihb schrieb:


> die Idee finde ich echt gut!!!



Me too!


----------



## riser (10. Januar 2007)

Moin!

Wir schließen uns auch an.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (10. Januar 2007)

@ ToH

Dafür ! 

@ Ralfathome 

Ich habe deine Pn gerade gelesen, ich glaube wir hatten da nur ein Missverständnis ich habe gedacht, wenn keiner definitiv für Sonntag zusagt, dann fahre ich halt alleine, nachdem ich ausgeschlafen habe. Sorry!

Gruß Christan ( Der wo sein Rad jetzt bald getunt wird, wenn alles da ist und dann noch leichter ist (und sogar stabiler!) > Ziel unter 9 Kg) 

@Maxihb 

Wann kommt dein Joghurtbecher eigentlich ?


----------



## cand.arch (10. Januar 2007)

Tach,

ins El Mariachi komme ich auch, da gibt es eine gute Vorspeisenplatte  

bis denn....


----------



## ohneworte (10. Januar 2007)

Moin,

fährt jemand Freitag nachmittag so gegen 14.00 Uhr?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## maxihb (10. Januar 2007)

@ Damdam

gibt bei mir keinen Joghurtbecher mit Stollenreifen... ich werde wohl zum Fullyfahrer mutieren... 

Dokumentation des Abstiegs:
erst ein Hardcore-Hardtailbiker  
jetzt eine Rennradschwuchtel  
und bald n Fullyfahrer...  

geht es noch schlimmer???

Greetz

Maxi (der wo sich zur Beschimpfung freigibt)


----------



## maxihb (10. Januar 2007)

Da ich bisher noch keine negative Aussage zu Twikies Vorschlag bezüglich des Resataurantes "El Mariachi" vernommen habe, werde ich heute Abend dort einen Tisch in der gewünschten Größ bestellen... 

Da ich natürlich niemanden übergehen möchte, würde ich die der Location nicht zustimmenden User um ein entsprechendes Posting bitten...

@ Riser... da hab ich doch bestimmt wieder SATZZEICHEN vergessen, gell    ???

Greetz

Maxi (bereit zum reservieren...)


----------



## DAMDAM (10. Januar 2007)

@Maxihb

*Beschimpfmodus an*

Dann reservier da doch du Weichei  !

*Beschimpfmodus aus*

@ Jens 

Freitag 14:00 Uhr ist eingebucht ! Wo ist denn Treffen ?

@ Maxihb 

Da muss ich mir das ja nochmal überlegen, ob ich mit inem Fullyfahrer in Berlin fahren will  . Naja das können wir ja beim Essen besprechen! Vielleicht finden wir ja auch noch zwei Bremermitfahrer ? Oder wir versuchen, da wirklich durchzukommen ! Sonst gibt es da auch immernoch Limburg. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (10. Januar 2007)

Rennradschwuchtel 2 an Rennradschwuchtel 1: Ist jetzt der Mexikaner gebongt odä whatt?


----------



## maxihb (10. Januar 2007)

@ Rennradschwuchtel 2 an Rennradschwuchtel 1:

Sach ma, darf ich jätz noch ma ebn watt essn odä issas nich mehr drin??? 
Mexico ist gebucht und wird sofort nach 17:00 telefonisch durch mich genervt!!!

@ Damdam

also ich finde wir sollten versuchen in Berlin durchzukommen... so ne total hirnlose Aktion ist was für mich!!! (Limburg ist uncool!) Näheres beim Essen...

@ all 

Melde mich dann noch mal wegen diesem ToH-Dingsbums da, näch!!! 

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## maxihb (10. Januar 2007)

Soooo, nachdem ich mir mein Abendessen genehmigt habe gebe ixh folgendes bekannt:

Das Treffen ohne Helm und Stollenreifen zur Saisonvorplanung 2007 der Bremer MTBkerinnen und -Biker und aller Rad fahrenden Erdenbürgerinnen und -bürger findet am 20.01.2007 um 19:00 Uhr im Restaurant

El Mariachi  
Schwachauser Heerstraße 186
28211 Bremen, Schwachhausen 

statt.


Ich bitte noch einmal alle noch nicht bestätigten Teilnehmer (neuer Veranstaltungsort!) sowie neu interessierte User mir ihre Teilnahme hier im Forum oder per PN mitzuteilen.

Greetz

Maxi



> Teilnehmerliste
> Damdam + Mareike
> Riser + Claudia
> Priester100
> ...


----------



## ohneworte (10. Januar 2007)

@ Damdam

Freitag 14.00 Uhr HaW, aber bitte ne ruhige Runde, hab heut knapp 5 Stunden hinter mir!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## FORT_man (10. Januar 2007)

@ Maxi:

Alright, El Mariachi ist auch ok, ich bin dabei

Gruß Martinez


----------



## Priester100 (10. Januar 2007)

@Maxi: Bin auch dabei  !

Gruß Steffen


----------



## DAMDAM (11. Januar 2007)

@Jens 

Hast du bei dem Wind schonmal probiert im Ga-Bereich schnell zu fahren ?   Das geht doch gar nicht. Nee ist kein Problem ich fahre im Moment sowieso nur Ga 1 55-68 % der Herzfrquenz, da kannst du locker mit fahren.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Twinkie (11. Januar 2007)

@Lars: Aber nicht, dass Du um 20:30 schon ins Bettchen mußt  

@Jens: 5 Stunden? Hast Du nen beheizbaren Ganzkörperanzug an? Nach ner 3/4 Stunde merk ich meine Zehen und Oberschenkelinnenseiten schon nicht mehr....brrrrrr....  Wobei....MTBer fahren ja immer langsam, da fällt der Wind auch nich so ins Gewicht...hihi...


----------



## DAMDAM (11. Januar 2007)

@Twinkie

Naja manche fahren auch MTB so "Langsam" wie manch RRLer


----------



## ralfathome (11. Januar 2007)

moin,
mal eben nebenbei: Am Sonntag ist Weser-Ems-Cup in Lohne!

Die Strecke........kenne ich nicht, aber sie wird so sein wie die anderen: Etwas Asphalt, etwas Schotter, viel Waldboden, wahrscheinlich will das Rad auch ein wenig getragen oder geschoben werden!.

Aufgrund der historischen, der aktuellen und der angesagten Witterung darf man hoffen, daß das Rennen so wird wie MTBr es nach landläufiger Meinung am liebsten haben: Saug**l schmutzig!

Abfahrt für mich in Bremen ist so gegen 8:00, ein Platz für Bike und Mitfahrer im Essi ist frei.

Bis in bälde
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cand.arch (11. Januar 2007)

Twinkie schrieb:


> @Lars: Aber nicht, dass Du um 20:30 schon ins Bettchen mußt



Tja, das ist nun mal so, wenn man ein ausgefülltes Berufsleben hat   

bis denn...


----------



## ohneworte (11. Januar 2007)

Twinkie schrieb:


> @Lars: Aber nicht, dass Du um 20:30 schon ins Bettchen mußt
> 
> @Jens: 5 Stunden? Hast Du nen beheizbaren Ganzkörperanzug an? Nach ner 3/4 Stunde merk ich meine Zehen und Oberschenkelinnenseiten schon nicht mehr....brrrrrr....  Wobei....MTBer fahren ja immer langsam, da fällt der Wind auch nich so ins Gewicht...hihi...



Hi,

2 Stunden morgens von 8.45-10.45 Uhr und knapp 3 Stunden nachmittags von 14.00-16.55 Uhr! Für die Füsse habe ich Winterschuhe (ausserdem gestern 14 Grad Celsius) und die Oberschenkel fährt man sich warm!

Aber Langsamfahren kenne ich doch von gemeinsamer Fahrt mit Dir auf dem RR! 

LG
Jens


----------



## Twinkie (12. Januar 2007)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 2 Stunden morgens von 8.45-10.45 Uhr und knapp 3 Stunden nachmittags von 14.00-16.55 Uhr! Für die Füsse habe ich Winterschuhe (ausserdem gestern 14 Grad Celsius) und die Oberschenkel fährt man sich warm!
> 
> ...



Soso, Winterschuhe...die habe ich auch...sogar ne Thermohose bei 14°....brrrrrrr....

Also an was ich mich von unserer GEMEINSAMEN Fahrt erinnern kann ist, dass auf einmal alle dem Zielsprint nacheiferten und ich nun linksseitig für imma beschädigt bin........   Vielleicht wäre es besser gewesen ICH wäre LANGSAMER GEFAHREN........*hust


----------



## ohneworte (13. Januar 2007)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Soso, Winterschuhe...die habe ich auch...sogar ne Thermohose bei 14°....brrrrrrr....
> 
> Also an was ich mich von unserer GEMEINSAMEN Fahrt erinnern kann ist, dass auf einmal alle dem Zielsprint nacheiferten und ich nun linksseitig für imma beschädigt bin........   Vielleicht wäre es besser gewesen ICH wäre LANGSAMER GEFAHREN........*hust



Hm...

der Zielsprint war glaub ich erst 6 Kilometer später... 

LG
Jens


----------



## DAMDAM (16. Januar 2007)

Wie sieht es denn diese Woche bei Euch mit biken aus? Am Samstag gibt es schon Essen, am Mittwoch wollte ich am Vormittag gerne eine Runde fahren, Freitag habe ich im Prinzip den ganzen Tag Zeit( Ich wollte auch eher etwas länger rollen),am Sonntag würde ich je nach Wetter eine kleine Runde fahren.

Also nicht in Winterdepression verfallen, sondern rauf aufs Rad -> Ein guter Radfahrer wird im Winter gemacht !


----------



## riser (16. Januar 2007)

Moin!

@ Damdam

Wann wolltest du denn morgen los?

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## ohneworte (17. Januar 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn diese Woche bei Euch mit biken aus? Am Samstag gibt es schon Essen, am Mittwoch wollte ich am Vormittag gerne eine Runde fahren, Freitag habe ich im Prinzip den ganzen Tag Zeit( Ich wollte auch eher etwas länger rollen),am Sonntag würde ich je nach Wetter eine kleine Runde fahren.
> 
> Also nicht in Winterdepression verfallen, sondern rauf aufs Rad -> Ein guter Radfahrer wird im Winter gemacht !



Hi,

mach mal einen Vorschlag

Gruss
Jens


----------



## DAMDAM (17. Januar 2007)

Sorry Dirk ich habe heute erst nach der Tour hier reingeschaut. Am Freitag werde ich das auch leider erst spontan entscheiden können, da ich auf den Postboten warten wollte ( Der bringt hoffentlich eine Joghurt Gabel  ) und außerdem ist das Wetter nicht wirklich so prall für eine längere Tour, so dass ich mich immer mit der Blocklandrunde ( Mal 2x mal 3x) begnüge. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## juk (20. Januar 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> Das Treffen ohne Helm und Stollenreifen zur Saisonvorplanung 2007 der Bremer MTBkerinnen und -Biker und aller Rad fahrenden Erdenbürgerinnen und -bürger findet am 20.01.2007 um 19:00 Uhr im Restaurant
> 
> El Mariachi
> Schwachauser Heerstraße 186
> ...



Dat is ja dann wohl heude...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (20. Januar 2007)

> Dat is ja dann wohl heude...



Ähm... ich meine wohl...

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## juk (21. Januar 2007)

riser schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 20.01. Am 19. hab ich Kohlfahrt. Die hat Priorität und ist auch schon bezahlt.
> 
> ...





juk schrieb:


> Und Du bist Dir sicher, daß Du am 20. wieder nüchtern bist?
> [...]
> bisdietage,
> Jürgen


----------



## DAMDAM (22. Januar 2007)

Moin  Moin 


@Maxihb 

Hast du schon einen Termin für die LD vereinbaren können oder was von deiner Versicherung gehört? Es wäre außerdem sehr nett, wenn du mir mitteilen könntest, welches Hotel/Pension ihr im Kyffhäuser habt? 

Für dich zum gucken wie versprochen der Link zur Auktionsseite von Fabial:

www.fabial.de

Ich hoffe das Wetter wird ein bißchen besser die Tage, dass wir noch bißchen trainieren können ( Berlin sind nur noch 138 Tage !) Mareike kommt übrigens zu 99% doch als Betreuer mit ! Wir müssen uns nur noch entscheiden, wann, wer wie melden soll. 

@All 

Wie sieht es denn bei Euch diese Woche mit biken aus ? Es soll ja etwas kläter aber auch freundlicher werden ! @Ralfathome+ Ohneworte  Freitag Weyerberg ?

@ Marathonfahrer 

Wer von Euch hat denn noch Interesse an einer Leistungsdiagnostik ? Ich wäre auch bereit den Leuten, die es wünschen einen Trainingsplan danach zu erstellen nach ihren Vorgaben und Zeitverhältnissen.

Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfathome (22. Januar 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Moin  Moin
> ..........
> Wie sieht es denn bei Euch diese Woche mit biken aus ? Es soll ja etwas kläter aber auch freundlicher werden ! @Ralfathome+ Ohneworte  Freitag Weyerberg ?
> ............
> Gruß Christian


Moin,
grundsätzlich gern, und Jürgen und Lars und andere (sorry, die Aufzählung wird zu lang!) kommen doch auch gern mit, oder? aber diese Woche ist eine 6-Tage-Arbeitswoche und für eine Weyerbergtour nach Feierabend ist das Zeitfenster für mich noch etwas zu eng, in 4 Wochen sieht es da schon wieder besser aus. 

Ein Trainingsplan für die Marathonsaison wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht, aber sehr viel besser wäre noch ein Master-masterplan für die Umgehung der elendig langen An- und Rückfahrten.:kotz:, beamen für jedermann oder so.

Du hast Post, Christian. 

Gruß ralf


----------



## maxihb (22. Januar 2007)

@ Damdam

Ich hatte leider berufsbedingt bis eben grade keine Zeit mich um die LD zu kümmern. Ich werde dort morgen einfach anrufen.

Gibt es zu schlechtes Wetter fürs Training???  

Somit haben wir dann mit Mareike und Sabrina zwei Betreuerinnen für Berlin... jetzt bräuchten wir nur noch jemanden mit Bikerepairspezifikation und die Rundum-Sorglos-Betreuung ist perfekt...

Rest per PN!

Greetz

Maxi (der wo morgen näheres zur LD schreibt, wenn er mit www.lactaticus.de telefoniert hat)


----------



## ohneworte (23. Januar 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Moin  Moin
> 
> 
> @Maxihb
> ...




Moin,

ich kann mich bezüglich des Zeitfensters Richtung Weyerberg Ralf nur anschliessen. Sollte dann Freitag doch etwas kürzer sein!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (23. Januar 2007)

> Postanschrift
> Lactaticus.deâ¢LUDWIG ROSIKâ¢SENATOR-FRITZE-STR 10â¢28213 BREMEN
> Bankverbindung
> Kreissparkasse Osterholz
> ...



Die angebotenen PreisnachlÃ¤sse:
ab 2 personen 10%
3-5 personen 15%
ab 5 personen 20%

Wegen des Gruppentarifes wird um Vorauszahlung von 50% des LD-Preises gebeten... Termine kÃ¶nnen an jedem Wochentag vergeben werden.

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## maxihb (23. Januar 2007)

die komplette pdf-Datei schicke ich gerne per E-Mail... eben per PN die Mailaddy schreiben.

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## ralfathome (24. Januar 2007)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich kann mich bezüglich des Zeitfensters Richtung Weyerberg Ralf nur anschliessen. Sollte dann Freitag doch etwas kürzer sein!
> 
> ...


Moin,
nicht vor 14:15 HaW und nicht zu weit, dann bin ich dabei.

Eine LD ist sicher eine Hilfe bei der Saisonvorbereitung. Hmmmhh. Und sicher auch eine Hilfe, die Saison gut und gesund zu überstehen.

Gruß ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (24. Januar 2007)

Moin Moin 

Dann rufe ich doch mal zum ersten SNOWride des Jahres auf :

Freitag: 14:15 Uhr HaW 

MFG Christian (Der im Moment stark erkältet ist und deshalb nur ganz langsam fahren darf !)


----------



## ralfathome (25. Januar 2007)

moin,
nicht so schnell und nicht so weit ist gut!  Snowride wäre schön  

Wenn jetzt noch jemand möchte, daß die Tour nicht so schmutzig wird, ist es perfekt (*fingerheb*)

14:15 HaW zwecks Begutachtung neuer Komponenten..

Bis denn dann


----------



## riser (25. Januar 2007)

Moin!

Wie teuer wäre LD denn so grundsätzlich ohne Rabatt?

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## maxihb (26. Januar 2007)

@ riser

 80.-  Normalbürger
 65.-  Studenten, Azubis usw.

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## DAMDAM (26. Januar 2007)

Moin Moin 

Nach Betrachtung meines Gesundheitszustandes heute werde ich heute NICHT mitfahren können. Mit anderen Worten : Ich bin noch zu erkältet um heute draußen 1-2 Stunden Rad zu fahren. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfathome (26. Januar 2007)

moin,
14:15 HaW ist dann abgesagt.

Christian wünsche ich gute Besserung.

Gruß
ralf

Edith durfte feststellen, daß die Bremer Rentnergang jetzt 1000 Punkte auf dem Konto hat, Juk war es, mit seinem erlaufenen Pünktchen. Wohin rennst Du eigentlich?


----------



## riser (26. Januar 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> Edith durfte feststellen, daß die Bremer Rentnergang jetzt 1000 Punkte auf dem Konto hat, Juk war es, mit seinem erlaufenen Pünktchen. Wohin rennst Du eigentlich?



Mahlzeit!

Ich habe ja immer noch die Hoffnung, dass wir am Ende des Pokals auf Seite 1 der Teamwertung stehen. Also nicht verzagen, Radl fahren!!!  

Gruß

Dirk  


PS: Zum Thema Laufen - Am besten annähernd im Kreis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (27. Januar 2007)

> Bremer Rentnergang


]

Ich glaube zumindest Seite 2 ist drin, oder?

Greetz

Maxi (ja, ich geh heute auf die Rolle)


----------



## riser (27. Januar 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> ]
> 
> Ich glaube zumindest Seite 2 ist drin, oder?
> 
> ...




Moin!

Wir suchen doch die Herausforderung und wollen uns nicht mit dem Stand zufrieden geben, den wir bereits haben, oder?  

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## maxihb (27. Januar 2007)

Hm... also Stand auf Seite 3 ist aktuell... wäre 2 da nicht schon eine Verbesserung???


----------



## Priester100 (28. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
leider konnte ich wegen der Arbeit und wenig Zeit nur mit Laufen zum Punktekonto der Bremer Rentnergang beitragen. 
Ich habe mir was Bikemarathon betrifft 2007 einiges vorgenommen  und muß nun entlich anfangen zu trainieren. 
Was die einzelnen Marathons und die Termine betrifft müßte ich noch eine Info bekommen, weil ich beim Treffen leider nicht dabei sein konnte. 
Nun hoffe ich auf besseres Wetter und mehr Zeit  damit das Training nun richtig weiter gehen kann.

Gruß Steffen ( Der zur Zeit nur ein Schneckenrennen gewinnen kann  )


----------



## cand.arch (28. Januar 2007)

Hi, 

ich habe mit großem Erschrecken festgestellt das meine Gabel (Manitou R7 
Comp) ziemlich viel Luft verliert. Kennt sich damit jemand aus, bzw. was kann 
man da tun? 

bis denn...


----------



## riser (28. Januar 2007)

Moin!

Hast recht Maxi.  
Fälschlicher Weise bin ich aus irgendwelchen unerklärbaren Gründe (vielleicht schiefer Blick oder so  ) von 100 Teams pro Seite ausgegangen. Ich hätte wohl besser gleich gesagt, dass das angepeilte Ziel die Top 100 sein sollten. 
Bei den ganzen Dauerfahr-Freaks ist Seite 1 doch eher unrealistisch.

Auf besseres Radfahr-Wetter!

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## kiko (28. Januar 2007)

cand.arch schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe mit großem Erschrecken festgestellt das meine Gabel (Manitou R7
> Comp) ziemlich viel Luft verliert. Kennt sich damit jemand aus, bzw. was kann
> ...



in welchen abständen musst du denn nachpumpen?
alle 5-7 tage is normal. manchmal sogar öfter. das ist auch der grund, das luftgabeln bei etappenfahrern nicht besonders beliebt sind. 
pumpe is eben dann ein teil, was man dann zusätzlich mitschleppen muss.


----------



## ralfathome (28. Januar 2007)

kiko schrieb:


> .....alle 5-7 tage is normal. manchmal sogar öfter. ......



moin,
bei meiner R7 (noch, *dreimalaufholzklopf*) nicht!

Die ersten 5 Monate nach Kauf brauchte ich nix pumpen, nach einem Transport im Kofferraum war dann die Luft komplett raus und nun nach Feststellen des "richtigen" Luftdruckes ist auch wieder Ruhe.

Ist wohl was kaputt, wenn die Forke soo lange die Luft anhält.. 

Gruß
ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (28. Januar 2007)

Also sorry Kiko  

Aber das ist doch nicht dein Ernst ! Das war vielleicht vor langer langer Zeit mal so, aber ich habe zum Beispiel im letzten Jahr nicht 1x die Dämpferpumpe bei meiner Sid angesetzt. 

Aber zu Lars:

Du wirst wohl nicht drum rum kommen, dass deine Gabel zum Service muss, wenn sie so stark Luft verliert ist das absolut nicht normal! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (29. Januar 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Also sorry Kiko
> 
> Aber das ist doch nicht dein Ernst ! Das war vielleicht vor langer langer Zeit mal so, aber ich habe zum Beispiel im letzten Jahr nicht 1x die Dämpferpumpe bei meiner Sid angesetzt.
> 
> ...



da hat mich die technik wohl einfach überholt.
die dichtungstechnik hat wohl 7 meilenstiefel angehabt.
ärgerlich für lars.


----------



## cand.arch (29. Januar 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> ...Du wirst wohl nicht drum rum kommen, dass deine Gabel zum Service muss, wenn sie so stark Luft verliert ist das absolut nicht normal! ...



Hmm, mal schauen wann ich das mache...

Wer macht sowas überhaupt in und um Bremen, oder kann ich das vielleicht selber, bzw. woher bekomme ich ein Servicekit?
Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## ohneworte (30. Januar 2007)

cand.arch schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe mit großem Erschrecken festgestellt das meine Gabel (Manitou R7
> Comp) ziemlich viel Luft verliert. Kennt sich damit jemand aus, bzw. was kann
> ...




Hi Lars,

leider hat die Fa. Manitou mit diesen Gabeln und auch dem Vorgänger Skareb viele Dichtigkeitsprobleme. Normalerweise kannst du die Gabel auf Garantie über deinen Fahrradhändler zur Reparatur an die Fa. Centurion-Renner schicken lassen.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## DAMDAM (30. Januar 2007)

Moin Moin

Wie sieht es denn morgen (Ich weiß sehr kurzfristig   ) und am Freitag Samstag oder Sonntag mit biken aus ? Ich hätte echt mal wider Lust draußen zu fahren und meine Erkältung ist auch schon fast wieder weg !

Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfathome (31. Januar 2007)

moin,
Samstag biken hört sich gut an. Von einer "neue Teile testen" Tour bis zur 5h GA Runde bin für alles zu haben.. 

@Lars: ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß Einschicken der Gabel nötig ist. U.a. Jakst in Osterholz und Einrad in Schwachhausen verkaufen Bikes mit R7, die solltest Du einfach mal kontakten.

Gruß ralf


----------



## cand.arch (31. Januar 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> ...
> @Lars: ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß Einschicken der Gabel nötig ist. U.a. Jakst in Osterholz und Einrad in Schwachhausen verkaufen Bikes mit R7, die solltest Du einfach mal kontakten.
> 
> Gruß ralf



Ist im Moment sowieso egal! Ich dachte ich hätte jetzt etwas mehr Zeit für 
meine Hobbys, aber dem ist leider nicht so...

bis denn, Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (1. Februar 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> Samstag biken hört sich gut an. Von einer "neue Teile testen" Tour bis zur 5h GA Runde bin für alles zu haben..
> 
> @Lars: ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß Einschicken der Gabel nötig ist. U.a. Jakst in Osterholz und Einrad in Schwachhausen verkaufen Bikes mit R7, die solltest Du einfach mal kontakten.
> ...



Moin,

nur die werden wenn das Rad nicht von ihnen verkauft worden ist den Service wahrscheinlich nicht kostenlos erledigen!

@ Lars  lass es am bestens jetzt erledigen, ab März haben die alle viel weniger Zeit für solche Arbeiten, daher sind sie jetzt bereitwilliger sich damit zu beschäftigen!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ralfathome (2. Februar 2007)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> @ Lars  lass es am bestens jetzt erledigen, ab März haben die alle viel weniger Zeit für solche Arbeiten, daher sind sie jetzt bereitwilliger sich damit zu beschäftigen!
> Gruss
> Jens


moin,
das sehe ich auch so.

Darauf vertrauend das das Wetter am Samstag noch schöner wird als vorhergesagt sage ich mal eine ruhige Tour an, Treffpunkt 11:00 Weserwehr, Fahrtrichtung erstmal gegen den Wind, d.h. Warwer Sand oder Friedeholz, ggf aber auch Öllager. Jemand dabei?

Gruß
ralf


----------



## Priester100 (2. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn das Wetter am Sonntag besser werden sollte   könnte ich mir 11.00 treffen am Ww vorstellen.
Welche Fahrtrichtung wir denn einschlagen ist mir egal. 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Twinkie (2. Februar 2007)

@Maxi: Irgendwie kommt es mir komisch vor, dass die Diagnose im ULC Fitnesstudio gemacht wird und man nen eigenen Pulsmesser mitbringen soll/kann.   Dachte das wird alles genau gemacht. Dann kann man sich ja auch theoretisch die große Polar ausleihen, ab auf den Deich und später ne PC-Auswertung machen.... Oder seh ich das falsch?! Bin nur kritisch .... vielleicht bin ich auch zu mißtrauisch??! ... hmmmm...ist ja auch nicht günstig....und sonen Stufentest (ohne Laktat) kann man normalerweise umsonst in seinem Fitnesstudio des Vertrauens bekommen.....ööööhm....Vielleicht teste(s)t DU/Ihr mal vor und wenns sich lohnt dann......


----------



## maxihb (2. Februar 2007)

@ Twinkie

also ich mache meine LD lieber mit meiner eigenen Pulsuhr, da evtl mein Puls auf einer anderen Pulsuhr leicht abweicht... meine Pulsgrenzen auf meiner Pulsuhr halte ich am Vertrauenswürdigsten.

Ich ziehe jetzt in punkto LD mein eigenes Ding durch und dann ist gut, da muß ich nicht erst lang und schlapp alles ausdiskutieren!

Schönen Tag

Maxi


----------



## DAMDAM (2. Februar 2007)

@ Ralf und Steffen 

Samstag und Sonntag ? Ich würde für Sonntag zusagen und Samstag habe ich nur 90min Ga1 auf dem Plan da lohnt das gemeinsame fahren nicht wirklich   , für Sonntag habe ich 3,5 Std. Ga1 anzubieten, da würde ich sagen 11:00 Uhr WW und @ Steffen 10:30 Uhr hol ich dich ab ! ( Dann gibt es keine Ausrede  ) .

@ Maxihb 

DITO !

Gruß Christian


----------



## Twinkie (2. Februar 2007)

Hoi-oioi....wasn nu los....wenn Du so überzeugt bist von Lactaticus, dann kannste mich doch auch überzeugen oder ist das zu aufwendig für Rennradschwuchtel I ??? 

Wenn ihr dann "Euer Ding" durchgezogen habt.....könnt ihr dann mal berichten? Oder fällt das dann evtl. unter lang und schlapp?

Also Rennradler würden wir wohl 3 zusammenbekommen.....

Aber macht ma .... schaun mer mal.....


----------



## kiko (2. Februar 2007)

Twinkie schrieb:


> @Maxi: Irgendwie kommt es mir komisch vor, dass die Diagnose im ULC Fitnesstudio gemacht wird und man nen eigenen Pulsmesser mitbringen soll/kann.   Dachte das wird alles genau gemacht. Dann kann man sich ja auch theoretisch die große Polar ausleihen, ab auf den Deich und später ne PC-Auswertung machen.... Oder seh ich das falsch?! Bin nur kritisch .... vielleicht bin ich auch zu mißtrauisch??! ... hmmmm...ist ja auch nicht günstig....und sonen Stufentest (ohne Laktat) kann man normalerweise umsonst in seinem Fitnesstudio des Vertrauens bekommen.....ööööhm....Vielleicht teste(s)t DU/Ihr mal vor und wenns sich lohnt dann......



fahr doch mal gegen ne wand. ich möcht auch ma wissen, ob dat weh tut.


----------



## DAMDAM (3. Februar 2007)

*wie Sieht Es Denn Nun Am Sonntag Mit Biken Aus ?

Wann ? Wer ? Wohin ? 

Soll Ich Dich (steffen) Um 10:30 Uhr Abholen ?*


----------



## ralfathome (3. Februar 2007)

kiko schrieb:


> fahr doch mal gegen ne wand. ich möcht auch ma wissen, ob dat weh tut.


moin, 
kannste ruhig machen, Stefan, ist alles nur ne Kopfsache. Mit der richtigen Einstellung macht das sogar ordentlich Laune. Darfst dabei nur nicht auf den Tacho gucken, der Schnitt ist exorbitant im Eimer.

Sonntag ist bei mir nix mit Radtour

Gruß ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priester100 (3. Februar 2007)

Hi,
mit dem Wetter sieht es morgen ja nicht gut aus  und daher werde ich erst mal abwarten.
Werde um 11.00 sagen können ob ich morgen um 13.00 am HaW stehe und hoffe das noch jemand lust hat eine kleine Tour zu fahren. 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## riser (3. Februar 2007)

Moin!

@ Sonntagsfahrer

Uhrzeitverwirrung   ! Ich dächte die Abfahrtszeit wäre am WW 11:00h. Egal, aber sagt doch mal Bescheid, ob ihr Richtung Warwer Sand fahren mögt. Ich war gestern dort und das hat mal wieder richtig Bock gemacht. Claudia und ich wollen morgen auch ausreiten und würden uns dann ggf. mit euch zusammentun.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## DAMDAM (3. Februar 2007)

Zu 13:00 Uhr würde ich mich glatt noch übereden lassen dann lerne ich noch ein bißchen davor ! Schaun wir mal aber ich muß pünktlich wieder zu Hause sein  

Gruß Christian


----------



## Twinkie (3. Februar 2007)

@Kiko: Im Juli isses wieder soweit.....bzw. eine Woche vor den Cyclassics....filmst Du diesmal? Atzon is ja nich mehr mit von der Party...dem wurde ja letztes Mal schon leicht flau...


----------



## kiko (3. Februar 2007)

Twinkie schrieb:


> @Kiko: Im Juli isses wieder soweit.....bzw. eine Woche vor den Cyclassics....filmst Du diesmal? Atzon is ja nich mehr mit von der Party...dem wurde ja letztes Mal schon leicht flau...



ey twinkelding.
wasn los? wochenende und du hängst vorm rechner ab?
wirst du nicht etwas häuslich?
shit, ich bin ma wieder neugierig.


----------



## Priester100 (4. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

Wetter sieht gut aus  und ich war schon lange nicht mehr in Syke/Barien. 
Ich werde um 13.00 kurz vor meiner Haustür warten ( Christian bist Du noch dabei?)und dann um 13.30 kurz am Ww warten.
Ich oder wir kommen auch am Supermarkt in Weye vorbei und werden auch dort kurz warten.

Bis dann Steffen


----------



## DAMDAM (4. Februar 2007)

Mir ist eigentlich egal wohin wir fahren, hauptsache ich bin um 16:50Uhr wieder zuhause, wenn sich Dirk und Claudia anschließen wollen können wir gerne nach Syke.

Gruß Christian (Der um 13:00 Uhr vor deinem Haus steht)


----------



## riser (4. Februar 2007)

Mahlzeit!!!

Wir haben gerademal das WM-Übertragungsprogramm im Fernsehen gecheckt und festgestellt, dass uns nur jetzt 2h zum Radeln bleiben oder erst ab 19:00h. Das bedeutet für uns, dass wir uns jetzt auf die Socken machen, damit ich mich heute Abend noch dem öffentlichen Dienstrecht widmen kann.

Aber beim nächsten Mal klappt es bestimmt. Ich will ja auch Christians neue Edelforke bewundern.

Viel Spaß  

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Twinkie (5. Februar 2007)

kiko schrieb:


> ey twinkelding.
> wasn los? wochenende und du hängst vorm rechner ab?
> wirst du nicht etwas häuslich?
> shit, ich bin ma wieder neugierig.



Twinkelding ist Samstach dem Gegensturm entgegengetreten. Das war vielleicht was....Zeugen: Juk, Hendrik, Dino, Hilmi und Kids & Co.... Fast hätte uns das BLockland nicht mehr freigelassen...bin mitm Renner über Feldwege, Stock und Stein und Kuhsch.... geflutscht....wäre es nur nich so kalt gewesen.   

Sonntag ham wa die Kasseler Berge unsicher gemacht. Da war nix mit Deichschleich.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (5. Februar 2007)

moin,
am Mittwoch würde ich gern ein wenig rollen. Mag jemand mit?

Und mal so in die Runde gefragt: hat hier jemand ein MTB < 9kg?

Gruß ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (5. Februar 2007)

@Ralf 

Für Mittwoch melde ich mal Interesse an ! Und was deine andere Frage angeht : Das verrate ich noch nicht  !?!

Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfathome (6. Februar 2007)

moin,
na prima! Zeitlich bin ich am Mittwoch flexibel, es sollte nur nach Möglichkeit kein Nightride werden. 
Vermutlich wirst Du wohl nicht schon wieder zum Ww fahren wollen, also wohl eher Ab-trail oder doch wieder eine Tour Richtung Oyten?


Und das Andere: das kriegst Du schon hin, da habe ich keine Zweifel.. 

Gruß ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (6. Februar 2007)

@Ralf 

Was hälts du von 10:30 Uhr HaW ? und dann Richtung AB-Trail Weyerberg ?

Wer sagt denn das ich das andere noch nicht geschafft habe  

Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfathome (6. Februar 2007)

moin,
perfekt, allerdings könnte ich Dich auch vor der Haustür abholen...liegt ja praktisch auf dem Weg.

Zum anderen hat niemand etwas anderes gesagt!  

Gruß ralf


----------



## maxihb (6. Februar 2007)

Ich weiß was...  



Greetz

Maxi 

PS: Damdam bitte mal die PN's anschauen weil wegen dem 16. und so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (7. Februar 2007)

moin,
es bleibt bei 10:30 am HaW, bis gleich.





maxihb schrieb:


> Ich weiß was...


wann Du wieder ein richtiges Rad hast?  Die "Bremer Rentner" hätten bestimmt schon mal 'ne Teamausfahrt angesagt.  

Gruß ralf


----------



## maxihb (7. Februar 2007)

Gemach, gemach...

nur nicht zu wild mit den jungen Pferden!!!

Werde zu gegebener Zeit mein neues Stollenreifensportgerät vorstellen!!!

Greetz

Maxi (ich weiß noch was ganz anderes)


----------



## kiko (8. Februar 2007)

ich muss dringend meine reifenwahl überdenken.


----------



## ralfathome (10. Februar 2007)

moin,
morgen geht es auf eine kurze Testrunde, fährt jemand mit? Dann bitte einfach bis 9:00 Treff und Zeit posten .

Gruß ralf


----------



## wanted man (11. Februar 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> morgen geht es auf eine kurze Testrunde, fährt jemand mit? Dann bitte einfach bis 9:00 Treff und Zeit posten .



moin ralf, ich wil gleich an der weser längs bis zum lankenauer höft & retour. ich bin um 8:45 am weserwehr!! till


----------



## ralfathome (11. Februar 2007)

Dann mach ich mich ma auf'n Weg


----------



## wanted man (11. Februar 2007)

pass auf ralf, ist glatt!!!


----------



## ralfathome (11. Februar 2007)

sauglatt


----------



## DAMDAM (13. Februar 2007)

@Maxihb 

*DU HAST POST !*


----------



## maxihb (13. Februar 2007)

@ Damdam 

Ich glaub mich tritt n Pferd!!! Das nenne ich eine mittelschwere bis totale Katastrophe... Saisonplanung im Prinzip im Eimer!!!

Aber du hast ebenso Post, evtl. müßte Jens mal um uns werben...

So, und um diesen Post für alle noch unverständlicher zu machen... Wir sollten da Samstag drüber reden!!! 

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2007)

Moin,

wat gibts? Und was ist Samstag?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ralfathome (13. Februar 2007)

moin,
was ist los?


----------



## Priester100 (14. Februar 2007)

Was ???


----------



## DAMDAM (15. Februar 2007)

*Große Ereignisse *werfen ihre Schatten vorraus ...


----------



## DAMDAM (15. Februar 2007)

In der Hoffnung, dass Maxihb sein neues hier auch mal reinstellt, wenn es bei ihm auf dem Hof steht , hier mal für Dirk und co. mein neues Set up:


----------



## maxihb (15. Februar 2007)

stelle meins natürlich hier rein, sobald ich es zu Hause habe... Ich hoffe dies schon am Wochenende, spätestens aber am Anfang der nächsten Woche tun... verraten tu ich nur:

Is'n Joghurtbecher

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## riser (15. Februar 2007)

Hallöchen!!!

@ Damdam

Wat isn dat für ne Gabel?   Kann ich auf'm Foto nich erkennen. Und ne Reba WC scheint mir dat nich zu sein bzw. is's nich.

Gruß

Dirk 

PS: Dann musst du ja jetzt schnell den Schwalbe-Sticker runterkratzen. LoL


----------



## wanted man (15. Februar 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> Is'n Joghurtbecher



na dann: hals- und beinbruch


----------



## DAMDAM (15. Februar 2007)

@Dirk 

Die Gabel ist eine Pace RC 39 XC mit 80mm und Lenkerlockout (Is ne Joghurtgabel  ) , mit mehr Steifigkeit als eine Sid oder R7 bei 1295g (nachgewogen) ; das bringt unerwartete Spurstabilität und Sicherheit (auch im Kopf) frag mal Ralf   und der Schwalbe Sticker hat auch seine Berechtigung : Ich sage nur DocBlue (Wir wollen mal nicht zuviel verraten )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riser (15. Februar 2007)

@ Damdam

Hast die Mäntel mit Milch ausgegossen, oder was?

Ist sonst noch was neu, mal abgesehen vom Schaltwerk?

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## ralfathome (15. Februar 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> ... das bringt unerwartete Spurstabilität und Sicherheit (auch im Kopf) frag mal Ralf    )


moin,
Mtb'n is 'ne Kopfsache, hatten wir schon. Da bleiben die Hirnzellen doch gern spurstabil. 

Gruß ralf


----------



## Priester100 (16. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
wie sieht es am Sonntag mit einer kleinen Tour aus?
Mein Vorschlag wäre 13.00 treffen am Ww.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## DAMDAM (16. Februar 2007)

@ Maxihb und Juk 

Es gibt wieder neue Sachen im IBC Teamshop ! Und auch noch Restbestände von den alten Sachen ! Habe nochmal die alte Hose und Trikot bestellt ! 

Gruß Christian (Der erst ab Montag wieder Zeit hat zum biken !)


----------



## maxihb (16. Februar 2007)

Joooo.... auch gleich ma nen zweiten Satz bestellt... man weiß ja nie wie viele man so während der Saison so braucht!!!

Mußte allerdings n neues Trikot nehmen, du hattest mir das letzte wohl vor der Nase wegbestellt.

Greetz

Maxi (der wo Sonntag noch ma ne lockere RR-GA1-Einheit fährt)


----------



## dinosaur (16. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
hat jemand Interesse am Sonntag ein Crossrennen mitzufahren? Start 10°°Uhr Oldenburg Wildenloh. Info hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4019 und im Oldenburg-Fred.
Ciao
dino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wanted man (17. Februar 2007)

Priester100 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wie sieht es am Sonntag mit einer kleinen Tour aus?
> Mein Vorschlag wäre 13.00 treffen am Ww.



wenns keinen (kurzfristigen) klimawandel geben sollte, bin ich dabei. welche richtung peilst du denn an? 
dann mal flott in den keller und das rad frisch machen...


----------



## FORT_man (17. Februar 2007)

Hallöchen,

Ich bin auch dabei, 13:00 ist eine gute Zeit. Ich bin allerdings nicht gut in Form, da ich in den letzten Wochen kaum gefahren bin.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Priester100 (17. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich würde sagen 13.00 Ww und dann Richtung Syke/ Barrien

Gruß Steffen


----------



## FORT_man (18. Februar 2007)

ok, ich werde um 13:00 am Weserwehr sein

Gruß Martinez


----------



## maxihb (18. Februar 2007)

Sooo.... morgen früh werde ich gegen 10:00 Uhr zu Hause aufbrechen um mein neues MTB-Baby abzuholen. Ich verrate schon mal, dass es ein Joghurtbecherhardtail einer bekannten Radfirma ist.

Foto folgt dann morgen Abend!!!

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## Priester100 (18. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
so eine Schei......  auf dem Weg zum Ww kam zwischen parkenen Autos ein älteres Kind auf seinen Rad rausgefahren und ich voll reingefahren.
Zum Glück ist,dem Helm sei Dank dem Kind und mir nichts passiert.
Leider war eine Weiterfahrt nicht mehr möglich ,den am Vorderrad sind zwei Speichen hin und ich muß erst mal sehen wie es um die Felge steht.
Mein Helm hat durch den Sturz auch was abbekommen ist aber nur ein Schönheitsfehler.
Ich werde das Rad erst mal in die Werkstatt geben und hoffe das nicht noch mehr Schäden entstanden sind.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## riser (18. Februar 2007)

Priester100 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> so eine Schei......  auf dem Weg zum Ww kam zwischen parkenen Autos ein älteres Kind auf seinen Rad rausgefahren und ich voll reingefahren.
> Zum Glück ist,dem Helm sei Dank dem Kind und mir nichts passiert.
> Leider war eine Weiterfahrt nicht mehr möglich ,den am Vorderrad sind zwei Speichen hin und ich muß erst mal sehen wie es um die Felge steht.
> ...



Moin!

Mein Beleid Steffen. Du scheinst Radprobleme aller Art irgendwie magisch anzuziehen, wie? Machst ja langsam Lars Konkurrenz.

Naja, hauptsache keiner verletzt!!!

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## ralfathome (18. Februar 2007)

moin,
*niemand verletzt* ist die gute Nachricht.

Das Drama findet also eine Fortsetzung.   Kopf hoch, kann nur besser werden!

Gruß ralf


----------



## maxihb (18. Februar 2007)

Wünsche dem Ego und dem Material gute Besserung!!!

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## DAMDAM (18. Februar 2007)

@Steffen

Aua. Du läßt ja auch nichts aus. So langsam wird es ja bald mal knapp mit der Vorbereitung für deine Marathon Premiere. Hoffe dein Rad ist bald wieder in Ordnung und wir können dann mal wieder trainieren.

@ Maxihb 

Du hast Post für morgen ! Und der Rest kommt dann morgen!

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (19. Februar 2007)

@Steffen: Definiere mal "älteres Kind"    Das wird schon wieder....2 Speichen...pah...da lachst du doch drüber, oder? Trotzdem alles Gute!


----------



## cand.arch (19. Februar 2007)

riser schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Mein Beleid Steffen. Du scheinst Radprobleme aller Art irgendwie magisch anzuziehen, wie? Machst ja langsam Lars Konkurrenz.
> 
> ...



Was soll das denn heißen


----------



## maxihb (19. Februar 2007)

Sooo... mein neues Radl mal zum schauen!!!


Maxi


----------



## ohneworte (20. Februar 2007)

Priester100 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> so eine Schei......  auf dem Weg zum Ww kam zwischen parkenen Autos ein älteres Kind auf seinen Rad rausgefahren und ich voll reingefahren.
> Zum Glück ist,dem Helm sei Dank dem Kind und mir nichts passiert.
> Leider war eine Weiterfahrt nicht mehr möglich ,den am Vorderrad sind zwei Speichen hin und ich muß erst mal sehen wie es um die Felge steht.
> ...




Moin Steffen,

Helm beschädigt heisst in jeder Form ersetzen. Der kann Mikrorisse bekommen haben, nicht sichtbar aber Schutzfunktion hin! Somit bei Sturz auf Helm ist ein Neukauf immer erste Pflicht!!!! 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Twinkie (20. Februar 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> Sooo... mein neues Radl mal zum schauen!!!
> 
> 
> Maxi



Also die Einfahrt is nich akkurat gepflastert und das Carport könnte mal nen Anstrich vertragen. Dat Bike tarnt sich gut im dunklen der Nacht. Dankö für den ersten Eindruck...denke ausfürliche Fotos/Beschreibungen kommen noch, oder?


----------



## wanted man (20. Februar 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> Sooo... mein neues Radl mal zum schauen!!!
> Maxi



Komischer Gang aufgelegt? Pedale von Omas Rad geklaut? Schick doch mal ein besseres Bild, damit ich qualifiziert drüber herziehen kann. 
Die Pflasterung geht meiner Meinung nach noch OK. 
Das dem Anstrich vom Carport würde ich nur machen, wenn er vorher auch schon mit einem Lack gestrichen wurde. Ansonsten kann man das Holz durchaus verwittern lassen, wenn es immer wieder durchtrocknen kann. (Auf ausreichenden Dachüberstand und Abstand vom Boden achten.)


----------



## Zelle (20. Februar 2007)

Hallo an alle Flachland-Mountainbiker ;-)

Nachdem ich hier oft nur gelesen habe, möchte ich mich nun auch aktiv beteiligen. Ich komme auch aus der Gegend und würde mich sehr freuen nette Leute aus der Gegend zu finden, für nette Ausfahrten, hartes Training und vielleicht um gemeinsam zu Rennen zu fahren. Ich werde dieses Jahr mindestens zwei Marathons fahren (Garmisch ist oberstes Ziel).

Wenn irgendwelche spannenden Treffs sind, dann lasst es mich wissen ;-)

Beste Grüße!


----------



## maxihb (20. Februar 2007)

@ wanted man und twinke

wollte nur mal einen kleinen Einblick über die Größe meines Fahrradschuppens geben!!!  Kleine Änderungen in Pflasterung und Holzzustand werden im Laufe der Saison selbstständig ausgbessert!!!   

komischer Gang drin gebe ich dir durchaus recht... und auf den Pedalen waren so richtig häßliche Plastikaufsätze montiert, mit denem man zwecks Probefahrt mit Straßenschuhen pedallieren können konnte!!!

Bin jetzt grade mit der Montage der wichtigen Sachen fertig und werde jetzt gleich die Installationsfahrt machen!!! Bericht hierrüber ergeht gesondert... (perfektes Beamtendeutsch) Bildmaterial wird selbstverständlich in ausreichendem Umfang zur Verfügung gestellt!!!

@ Zelle 

also erst mal herzlich willkommen im Bremer Thread.  Feste Termine haben wir hier grundsätzlich nicht, im Prinzip werden Vorschläge von Terminen immer nach Lust und Laune hier gepostet und meist finden sich Mitfahrer. Häufige Treffpunkte sind das Haus am Walde oder das Weserwehr in Bremen, oder aber es geht nach Garlstedt auf den Bw-Übungsplatz... 

@ all

Touraufruf 1: Donnerstag 9:30 Uhr HaW 
Touraufruf 2: Samstag 13:00 Uhr in Garlstedt (besonders angesprochen werden hier Baluweb und Damdam)  

Greetz

Maxi (der wo jetzt installieren fährt)


----------



## ralfathome (20. Februar 2007)

moin,
@ Maxi..viel Spaß damit

@Zelle... Herzlich Willkommen, viel Spaß mit uns

@Dino...wenn man Dich schon mal "allein" zum Crossen läßt. Hast ja nun erste zarte Bande zum Triathlon geknüpft, wie geht es weiter?

Viele Grüße auch an alle anderen
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (20. Februar 2007)

@Maxi 
Viel Spaß auch von mir damit ! Mach mal ein anstandiges Bild davon  Am Donnerstag muß ich leider arbeiten, aber am Sonntag hätte ich schon Lust eine längere Runde zu drehen, jedoch würde den Weyerberg, Syke oder das Öllager vorziehen.

@Zelle
Willkommen ! Garmisch -> Respekt ! Wenn du sowas geplant hast bist du hier richtig !

@Dino 
autsch .... hätte ich aber gerne gesehen *hihi*

@Ralf 
Wie sieht es denn am Freitag bei dir mit Radfahren aus ?

@ All

Meine Termine wären 

Freitag ca. 120min  Wann,Wo,Wohin ist egal !
Samstag ca. 90min
Sonntag ca. 180min 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Zelle (20. Februar 2007)

Kein Thema, bin was das angeht schon ein alter Hase ;-) Mein erster Marathon war bereits vor sieben Jahren. Damals auch der in Garmisch, natürlich die größte Runde. Problem ist meist nur das Geld ... aber dieses Jahr hat es wieder oberste Priorität.


----------



## ralfathome (20. Februar 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> @Ralf
> Wie sieht es denn am Freitag bei dir mit Radfahren aus ?
> ......
> Freitag ca. 120min  Wann,Wo,Wohin ist egal !
> ...


moin,
wir können gerne am Freitag fahren, wenn es halbwegs trocken ist (me = Schönwetterfahrer), wegen Arbeit und Dunkelheit kann ich aber als Zeitfenster nur 14:30 bis 18:00 für Deine 120 min Tour anbieten!

Gruß ralf


----------



## Priester100 (20. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
wenn ich lesen muß Freitag treffen könnte ich 
Kotz.......
aber bald wird mein Bike wieder fahrbar sein. 



@Zelle 
Willkommen 


Gruß Steffen


----------



## baluweb (21. Februar 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> @ wanted man und twinke
> 
> @ all
> Touraufruf 2: Samstag 13:00 Uhr in Garlstedt (besonders angesprochen werden hier Baluweb und Damdam)
> ...



Servus Maxi,
Garlstedt ist immer eine Reise wert...ich habe letztes WE mal den Garlstedter AB-Trail per Waldarbeit gangbar bzw. fahrbar gemacht. Die "Herbststürme" lassen nicht mal von Trails die Finger - Pure Verachtung!
Allerdings könnte ich nur Sonntag als Gegenvorschlag anbieten. Samstag geht's net. Falls es passt wäre eine schöne Vormittagsnachrunde nach dem Frühstück drin - treffen 10:30 - 11:30? Wie sieht das bei dir aus?
Als denne
Marc


----------



## maxihb (22. Februar 2007)

@ Baluweb

du, ich habe nur am Samstag frei... Sonntag bin ich im Tagesdienst *toll* und kann somit nicht radln. 

Ich werde dann Sa, so sich niemand findet, nach Lust und Laune losfahren und ein bisschen Garlstedt rocken. Klasse, dass du sich als Trailbefreier betätigt hat. Dabei hatten wir gar keine Hindernisse auf unserem Trail bestellt...  

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (22. Februar 2007)

@Ralf 

Ich habe mal auf meine Trainingsplan geschaut und sagt mir das ich am Freitag eher Gruppenunfähig bin, da ich ein bißchen im Schwellenbereich trainieren möchte, aber ich würde gerne am Sonntag eine GRO?E TOUR fahren vielleicht nach Syke/Barrien und unterwegs Claudi Dirk und Jens einsammeln ?
Wenn du Zeit und Lust hast (und das Wetter mitspielt) könnten wir ja so gegen 11:00 Uhr am WW los ?

Gruß Christian


----------



## riser (22. Februar 2007)

Moin!  

@ Damdam

Für eine Runde in heimischen Gefilden sind wir ja grundsätzlich gern zu haben, aber Sonntag werden wir voraussichtlich noch mitten im Ausbaustress sein. Und dann ist da ja noch immer diese blöde Diplomarbeit, die endlich geschrieben werden will.
Dann wieder doch nur ein vielleicht beim näxten Mal. Schade.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## ohneworte (23. Februar 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> @Ralf
> 
> Ich habe mal auf meine Trainingsplan geschaut und sagt mir das ich am Freitag eher Gruppenunfähig bin, da ich ein bißchen im Schwellenbereich trainieren möchte, aber ich würde gerne am Sonntag eine GRO?E TOUR fahren vielleicht nach Syke/Barrien und unterwegs Claudi Dirk und Jens einsammeln ?
> Wenn du Zeit und Lust hast (und das Wetter mitspielt) könnten wir ja so gegen 11:00 Uhr am WW los ?
> ...



Hi,

ich muss Sonntag leider arbeiten. Ist leider eine Verbandsmesse in Westfalen auf der ich eingeteilt bin. Werde mich morgen früh ein wenig durch den Sellingsloh allein bewegen.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ralfathome (23. Februar 2007)

moin,
am Sonntag mach ich was anderes
Gruß 
ralf


----------



## maxihb (24. Februar 2007)

> moin,
> am Sonntag mach ich was anderes
> Gruß
> ralf



was denn??? *NEUGIER*


----------



## DAMDAM (26. Februar 2007)

@ Ralf 

Ich hab da mal was im Netz gefunden :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKXgDxYFTLE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6StFBnN7uc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HO8jQfM8Plw

@Maxihb

Ich würde für die nächsten drei Tage sagen

*1. Tag  *60 min Intervalle (5x550m) mit 15min Ga1 Einfahren und 15min Ausfahren, zwischen den Intervallen die Pause so lang, das der Puls wieder an Rekom Schwelle !

*2. Tag *90min Ga1/Rekom rollen mit hoher Trittfrequenz MTB 85-95 RR 90-100 und auch nicht länger !(Du wirdst nach Tag 1 auch nicht länger wollen

*3. Tag *90min Schwelle 4x5Km , wie Tag 1 Ein/Ausfahren; Pausen hier länger wählen mußte sehen wie es hinkommt. Schwelle ist aber nicht so hart wie Intervalle !  

*4. Tag *PAUSE ! Nichts machen ! (wahrscheinlich scheint die Sonne !)

*5. Tag *Wenn es wieder geht Training sonst noch ein Ruhetag; Training 90min Ga 2 rollen mit hoher Trittfrequenz (siehe Tag 2) (Ga 2 ist bei mir die obere Hälfte des Ga Bereichs ) 

*6. Tag *120-180min Ga 1-2 Tour , einfach fahren und genießen nur nicht überziehen wenn du in der Gruppe fährst, dass gilt natürlich auch für die anderen Tage !

*7. Tag *Pause , oder wenn Tag 5 frei war, dann jetzt hier Tag 5 ! 

Ich mache die anderen Wochen fertig, aber ich brauche noch deine Email Adresse !

Gruß Christian


----------



## DAMDAM (26. Februar 2007)

@ Alle 

Was haltet ihr von einer BREMER WINTERPOKAL TOUR am Samstag? Ich hätte Lust mal wieder mit Vielen eine lockere Tour zufahren ( Ehrenwort : Kein Rasen !) 

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (26. Februar 2007)

Ich werde Sa (habe Nachtdienst-WE) leider wenn nur am Nachmittag können und würde da gerne nach Garlstedt reisen um Marc's Baumarbeiten am Autobahntrail zu bewundern... so 15:00 Uhr?? 

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## baluweb (26. Februar 2007)

Samstag hört sich sehr gut an! Ich wäre auch dabei...ich brauche dringend ein paar Radl-Kilometer! Bis denn Marc


----------



## endurospezi (27. Februar 2007)

Hallo an alle,

ich melde mich hier das erste mal zu Wort. Habe mich gestern erst angemeldet um die nächste Saison mal ein bischen vorzubereiten (Mitfahrermäßig).

Von Verden aus ist es für mich kein Prob mit dem Auto zu allen möglichen Ausfahrten im Raum Achim, Oyten Bremen und umzu zu Kommen. 

Vielleicht finden sich hier ja auch Verdener die keinen Bock mehr auf allein Fahren haben - mir gehts jedenfalls so! 

Letzte Saison habe ich so 3000km durch die "Wälder" um Verden und durch den Harz runtergekurbelt ( interessiere mich auch mal für ne Woche Alpen diesen Sommer) - leider meistens allein, da meine Leute jetzt alle auf Familie gründen machen und ich damit schon durch bin. 

Ich werde also hier in Zukunft öfter mal reinschauen ob irgendwelche Touren anstehen und mich dann mal dazugesellen.

bis dann....
Grüße aus Verden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (27. Februar 2007)

hallo endurospezi,
Herzlich Willkommen im Forum und Herzlich Willkommen bei den MTBkern aus HB ...und umzu!
Kannst gern zu den Treffs kommen, neue Gesichter sind immer gern gesehen.


Deine Worte "aus Verden" haben mich spontan an die ü100 Tour erinnert, zu der ich ohneworte aus Bruvi und martin1006 mal "überredet" habe. Von Bremen über Achim, Etelsen, Freili Cluvenhagen in die Verdener Dünen, wo ich dann beinahe den Faden verloren habe. Somit kenne ich mindenstens einen Bremer, der dort mal mit einem Ortskundigen die Gegend erkunden würde.

Viele Grüße
ralf


----------



## dinosaur (28. Februar 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> hallo endurospezi,
> Herzlich Willkommen im Forum und Herzlich Willkommen bei den MTBkern aus HB ...und umzu!
> Kannst gern zu den Treffs kommen, neue Gesichter sind immer gern gesehen.
> 
> ...



Meinst du mich?   
Hätte auch Lust mal nach Verden zu fahren 
Ciao
dino 

ps: "enduro" höre ich immer gerne, bei all den Rennflundern hier im fred


----------



## endurospezi (28. Februar 2007)

Hallo   ralfathome  und  Dinosaur,

ü 100 Touren hab ich auch schon ein paar gemacht - zu einem Kumpel ca. 25km hinter Celle - allerdings mit ´nem 28er crossrad. Mit MTB wärs mal ne völlig neue Erfahrung !
Wenn sowas mal Sinn macht (wettermäßig) bin ich dabei.
Lasse mich dann zum Startpunkt bringen und dann ab Richtung Verden.

Aber auch zu kurzen Touren durch den Dreck lasse ich mich gern überreden.
Falls jemand sowas mal kurzfristig plant Email an [email protected] und ich bin dabei. 

An Dinosaur: Ich war bis vor 2 Jahren auch so´n Rennflunder-Heini - 
nur Straße fahren und die Autos knallen mit 130 Sachen - 20cm an dir vorbei. 
Das bringt mindesten soviel Adrenalin wie ein mittelschwerer Downhill  

Im Wald und im Dreck Überlebt man einfach länger!
Also lasst mich wissen wenn was losgeht.

Grüße aus Verden


----------



## ohneworte (1. März 2007)

endurospezi schrieb:


> Hallo   ralfathome  und  Dinosaur,
> 
> ü 100 Touren hab ich auch schon ein paar gemacht - zu einem Kumpel ca. 25km hinter Celle - allerdings mit ´nem 28er crossrad. Mit MTB wärs mal ne völlig neue Erfahrung !
> Wenn sowas mal Sinn macht (wettermäßig) bin ich dabei.
> ...




Moin,

naja wettermäßig war das den Tag auch nicht der Bringer!, Wir haben auf dem Rückweg noch ordentlich eine Dusche bekommen. Fotos findest du bei Ralf in der Galerie!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Zelle (1. März 2007)

Hi! Steht nun schon eine Zeit und ein Ort für Samstag fest? Vielleicht komme ich denn auch mal vorbei.

Gruß
Zelle


----------



## maxihb (1. März 2007)

Also zumindest Baluweb, DAMDAM und ich treffen uns in Garlstedt... Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz an der alten B6... ich glaube es war der bei km 37... werd ich aber gleich noch mal nachschauen, oder weiß dat spontan jemand???

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## ollibomb (1. März 2007)

Tach!
Ich bin vor kurzem nach Weyhe gezogen, komme aus dem Raum Bückeberge und Weserbergland. Es stimmt mich sehr froh dass es hier gleichgesinnte gibt.
Mein Bike hat den Umzug zwar noch nicht geschafft aber demnächst kommt es nach. Würde dann gern mal mit euch fahren.

Grüße der Olli


----------



## Tretmuehle (2. März 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> Also zumindest Baluweb, DAMDAM und ich treffen uns in Garlstedt... Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz an der alten B6... ich glaube es war der bei km 37... werd ich aber gleich noch mal nachschauen, oder weiß dat spontan jemand???



Welche Uhrzeit habt Ihr den geplant?

Und was ist angesagt? Lockeres Rollen durch die Botanik für die Grundlagen oder doch eher heizen durchs Gelände?

Grüsse
Frank


----------



## maxihb (2. März 2007)

also 15 Uhr wollten wir uns zm lockeren GA-rollen dort treffen... bin noch nicht ganz so fit!!!

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (2. März 2007)

@ Maxihb 

Sag mal fährst du zuhause mit dem Rad los oder kommst du mit dem Auto zum Parkplatz? Ich würde sonst vorher bei dir vorbeikommen und wir können gemeinsam zum Parkplatz rollen und noch ein paar Sachen wegen Chemnitz und dem Kyffhäuser besprechen. Sag mal bescheid.

@All

Das wird morgen "nur" Grundlage, es wird also nicht gerast. Hoffen wir mal auf besseres Wetter.

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (2. März 2007)

@ Damdam

ich wollte von zu Hause um 14:15 Uhr losfahren... wenn du so gegen 13:45 Uhr bei mir bist, kann ich dir mein grade frisch geputztes Scotty in Ruhe vorstellen  

Bei lockerer Fahrweise müßten wir genug Zeit zum quatschen haben und um 15:00 Uhr locker in Garlstedt sein... da können wir sogar noch nen Platten beheben... 

habe vorhin den Gartenschlauch wieder angeklemmt... die Räder können also sofort nach gebrauch unter die Dusche gehen...

Greetz

Maxi (total unfit)


----------



## endurospezi (2. März 2007)

@ maxihb  ...  @ DAMDAM

Hallo Leute,

ich würde mich euch gern anschließen und eine Runde mit fahren ( falls es nicht wie aus Eimern gießt ) 

Kann mir mal jemand den genauen Startpunkt verklickern - da ich aus Verden komme kenne ich mich um Garlstedt herum nicht so gut aus.  Vielleich eine Adresse oder sowas fürs Navi wär hilfreich. 

Grüße


----------



## maxihb (2. März 2007)

Ich habe grade mal auf Seite 62 meine Anfahrtsbeschreibung rausgesucht



> BAB 27 in Fahrtrichtung BHV/CUX bis zur Anschlußstelle Ihlpol (nicht zu verwechseln mit AS Nord)
> -> nach der Abfahrt links
> -> an der Kreuzung (150 m) nach links abbiegen.
> -> jetzt immer geradeaus... bitte unbedingt auf die Kilometerangaben auf den kleinen weißen Verkehrszeichen achten... bei km 36,3 kommt auf der dir entgegenkommenden Fahrbahn ein Parkplatz. Hier Ziel erreicht!



Greetz

Maxi (das wird morgen nicht regnen... und wenn doch, dann geht das meiste eh daneben)


----------



## endurospezi (2. März 2007)

@ maxihb

DANKE,

werde dann ca. 14:45 Uhr dasein - es wird nicht regnen !  !

Sonst melde ich mich morgen mittag nochmal!

Grüße aus Verden!


----------



## baluweb (2. März 2007)

@ Alle Newcomer: Willkommen!

@ All: Dann sind wir ja morgen eine große Runde! So verteilen sich die Tropfen auch besser auf viele Schultern...
Bis dann
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (2. März 2007)

Bin morgen so um kurz vor 14:00 Uhr bei Phillip zwecks Scale Begutachtung und hoffe mal das es nicht regnen wird obwohl ich mein Bike etwas schwerer gemacht habe ( Flyweights runter -> Speed King rauf ). 

Finde es gut das es morgen mal wieder eine größere Gruppe zu werden scheint ! Immer alleine auf dem Deich ist auch langweilig ! (Freue mich schon auf ein bißchen Gelände)

Bis morgen 

Christian


----------



## DAMDAM (3. März 2007)

Wetter, naja mit ein bißchen Glück ist das Regenband um 15:00 Uhr durch ! Aber Schlammreifen sind sicher nicht falsch heute !

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (3. März 2007)

du wirst es nicht glauben, aber im Cuxland ist kein Regen in Sicht... bei mir bleiben Semislicks drauf 

Bis gleich Maxi


----------



## endurospezi (3. März 2007)

hier in Verden Regnets Bindfäden und keine Besserung in Sicht.
Ich wollte schon weich werden.

DEINE MELDUNG BAUT MICH WIEDER AUF - BIS NACHHER   -  endorospezi


----------



## maxihb (3. März 2007)

also Marc wohnt ja quasi fast neben Garlstedt... wie ist die Wetterlage bei dir??? Oder muß ich zumindest am Vorderrad Matschgummis montieren???

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## baluweb (3. März 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> also Marc wohnt ja quasi fast neben Garlstedt... wie ist die Wetterlage bei dir??? Oder muß ich zumindest am Vorderrad Matschgummis montieren???
> Greetz
> Maxi



Wetterstandsmeldung dichte bei Zielgebiet: Himmel ist grau in grau (aber das war vor kurzem ja noch Trendfarbe...). Zu meiner Überraschung schüttet es aber weniger als gedacht: Nur ein leichtes Nieseln bedeckt das Veluxfenster! 
@ Maxi: Zum Thema Reifenwahl spielt ja aber nicht nur das eine Rolle, was von oben kommt, sondern auch das, was schon unten ist.  
Und dazu würde ich Schwimmbojen empfehlen oder 20mm Alustollen. Unser Rasen ist eine kleine Seenplatte und Garlstedt erfahrungsgemäß dann wohl eine große! Aber das wird schon! 
Bis gleich (ich muss mein Radl noch wetterfest machen...) 
Marc


----------



## maxihb (3. März 2007)

Also meine Reifenwahl fand ich heute gut... und unser Garlstedt-Schreddern war erste Sahne... hat nach soooo langer Zeit auf der Straße mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht!!!

Gerne sofort wieder!!!

Greetz

Maxi (der jetzt vollgefressen ist und zur Arbeit muß)


----------



## ralfathome (3. März 2007)

moin,
am Sonntag soll es ja von oben trocken sein, ich werde um

8:45 mal kurz am Weserwehr warten, 

ob vielleicht jemand mit mir eine größere und schnellere Runde fahren möchte?

Viele Grüße
ralf


----------



## riser (3. März 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> am Sonntag soll es ja von oben trocken sein, ich werde um
> 
> 8:45 mal kurz am Weserwehr warten,
> ...




MASOCHIST!!!!!!!!!!


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## juk (3. März 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> [...]8:45[...]



Mensch Ralf, um die Zeit kommen andere erst nach Hause...  
Gute Fahrt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wanted man (4. März 2007)

juk schrieb:


> Mensch Ralf, um die Zeit kommen andere erst nach Hause...
> Gute Fahrt!


diese leute sind vermutlich identisch mit den leuten, die hier um 23:27 noch posten können weil sie noch nicht mal losgegangen sind. (anders könnte ich mir so ein stehvermögen auch nicht erklären ....)

@ralf: ich komm heute morgen auch nicht mit, werd aber gg. 13:00 eine runde richtung syke drehen!! (und falls jemand von anderen dann schon wach ist, kann er sich ja nochmal melden ....)


----------



## endurospezi (4. März 2007)

@ maxihb , baluweb , damdam

Hallo Profis - 
Weichei kann sich wieder bewegen - und schreiben.

Nach der Tour am Samstag weiß ich erst wo überall Muskeln sind - und wie diese Schmerzen können.
Wer kann auch ahnen das er mit Alpenüberquerern und Marathonfahrern unterwegs sein wird.

Ich muß also noch ein bischen dran arbeiten und bin - falls ich euch nicht zu sehr aufhalte - nächstes Mal gern wieder dabei.

Grüße aus Verden


----------



## Tretmuehle (4. März 2007)

@DAMDAM
Wie ist denn der Stand Deiner "24h Duisburg-Bestrebungen"? Wolltest Du nicht ein Bremer Team auf die Beine stellen? 1er und 2er sind bereits dicht, 4er scheint auch lamgsam eng zu werden, nur bei den 8er ist noch reichlich Platz.
Oder startest Du wieder im "ambitionierten 4er" vom letzten Jahr?

Grüsse
Frank


----------



## baluweb (4. März 2007)

endurospezi schrieb:


> @ maxihb , baluweb , damdam
> 
> Hallo Profis -
> Weichei kann sich wieder bewegen - und schreiben.
> ...



...bitte nehme mich bei der Bezeichnung "Profis" raus. Während ich am Limit gefahren bin und meine Beine gestern nach der Tour auch schwer wie Blei waren, sind die "wahren Profis" DAMDAM und Maxi bei der Tour gerade erst warm geworden. Ich schlage mich definitiv auf die Seite der Weicheier!!! 
Bis zum nächsten Mal 
Marc


----------



## juk (4. März 2007)

wanted man schrieb:


> diese leute sind vermutlich identisch mit den leuten, die hier um 23:27 noch posten können weil sie noch nicht mal losgegangen sind. (anders könnte ich mir so ein stehvermögen auch nicht erklären ....)



Dem ist nichts mehr hinzu zu fügen, außer vielleicht:
Guten Morgähn!


----------



## DAMDAM (5. März 2007)

@tretmühle

Ich habe dieses Jahr leider Terminprobleme mit meinen Klausuren, die sind in den beiden Wochen davor und wahrscheinlich auch noch in der Woche nach Duisburg. Also werde ich erst entscheiden können ob ich da mitfahre wenn der entgültige Klausurenplan raus ist. Sollte es doch klappen mit Duisburg, werde ich auf den letzten Drücker mir ein Team suchen, wenn Leute noch Fahrer brauchen! Vielleicht braucht Euer 6er ja noch Verstärkung *vorsichtig anfrag* . Mein Hauptaugenmerk liegt aber auf dem 09./10.06 auf dem 24H Rennen in Chemnitz im 2er mit Maxihb. Vielleicht auch was anderes in der Woche!?!

@Maxihb

Du hast Post vom IBC ! Wollen wir uns da bewerben ?

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (5. März 2007)

@ Damdam

genau das hatte ich mir auch gedacht  für lau tu ich mir doch gerne bei der TransGermany weh bis der Arzt kommt!!!

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## maxihb (6. März 2007)

Wer hat Bock am Freitag um 15:00 Uhr vom HaW zu einer AB-Trail-Runde zu starten???

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## DAMDAM (7. März 2007)

Moin Moin wie seht es denn am Wochenende aus ? Hat jemand Lust mit in den Harz zu kommen ? Ich wollte je nach Wetterlage vielleicht nach Altenau, den Kyffhäuser oder nach Neustadt. Wenn jemand Zeit und Lust hat kann er sich ja hier melden.

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schieber (7. März 2007)

moinsen,

aus der schmalspurfraktion kommend und auch mit den stollies spass haben zu wollen, hab ich mich mal hier angemeldet.

einen gruss mal in die runde schicke....

hoffe mal auf nette gemeinsame touren 

HIHO
Schieber


----------



## maxihb (7. März 2007)

@ Damdam...

wenn Silberhochzeit und Kohltour nicht wären, wäre ich dabei... so muß ich leider passen. Wolltest du schon mal die Kyffhäuserstrecke abfahren???


----------



## endurospezi (7. März 2007)

@ DAMDAM

Harz ist eigentlich ne tolle Idee - leider muß ich dieses WE auf Familie machen! 

Also bei mir ein anderes Mal. 

Tschööööö

Endurospezi  Veiko


----------



## ralfathome (7. März 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> Wer hat Bock am Freitag um 15:00 Uhr vom HaW zu einer AB-Trail-Runde zu starten???
> 
> Greetz
> 
> Maxi


Moin,
ist das noch aktuell, Maxi?


----------



## DAMDAM (7. März 2007)

Ich denke es wird auf jedenfall jemand da sein !  

Gruß Christian


----------



## DAMDAM (7. März 2007)

So Helden der Arbeit ! Ich habe jetzt offiziel für den Kyffhäuser MTB Marathon angemeldet und die Unterkunft gebucht ! Also Leute meldet Euch zum ersten Marathonevent dieses Jahres unter:

http://www.kyffhaeuser-berglauf.de/

an !

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (8. März 2007)

@ ralf

so ich morgen pünktlich Feierabend habe werde ich um 15:00 Uhr am HaW sein. Bis morgen.


Maxi


----------



## ralfathome (8. März 2007)

moin und sorry,
ich habe heute doch noch eine Tour mit einem Kollegen vereinbart, HaW plus kompletter AB-trail sind dann ein bischen viel Km.

@Schieber: die Beschreibung kommt noch

Gruß
ralf


----------



## maxihb (8. März 2007)

wird denn sonst jemand am HaW sein??? sonst hole ich im Cuxland mein Schwellentraing von heute nach (Muskelkater wie sau  )

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## DAMDAM (8. März 2007)

Ja ich ! Und wir können das Schwellentraining oder zum Weyerberg machen !

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (8. März 2007)

@ Damdam 

prima... lass uns mal das Schwellentrainig machen... Sa vor der Kohlfahrt mache ich nur noch 1 1/2 Std Grundlage, da werde ich es mit der Schwele auch nicht schaffen... 


Maxi (gestresst)


----------



## ralfathome (10. März 2007)

moin,
mag heute nachmittag jemand mit, Oellager oder so?

@DamDam was wird aus der Harz-Tour am Sonntag, kommst Du alternativ auch mit in den Solling?

Gruß ralf


----------



## baluweb (10. März 2007)

@ Ralf: Sage mal Kollege, bei welchem Dealer hast du dir dein neues Stevens besorgt? Bist du zufrieden mit dem Shop (Preis / Sevice / ...)? Danke für kurze Rückmeldung!!!
Marc


----------



## ralfathome (10. März 2007)

baluweb schrieb:


> .... dein neues Stevens ....


*neu* ist im Moment sehr relativ... 

Die Rückmeldung kommt mit der Post.

Und gleich geht's auf's Rad.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## juk (10. März 2007)

Moin zusamm!

Ich möchte mal ganz vorsichtig anfragen, ob morgen jemand in HB und umzu rollt. Lag die ganze Woche flach, daher kann ich noch keine verbindliche Zusage geben. Wetter is ja frühlingshaft...

Wenn also am Sonntag jemand rollt, bitte ansagen!

Gruß,
Jürgen (im Trainingsrückstand  )


----------



## ralfathome (10. März 2007)

moin Jürgen,
am Sonntag treffen sich ein paar Renner an einer vielbeschriebenen Holzbank am Werdersee. Wenn Du wegen einer Erkältung down gewesen bist ist das vielleicht die bessere Wahl (anstatt sich im Stadthallengewühl nochmal Viren auszusetzen, meine ich) Ich bin morgen um 10:30 auch dort.

Trainingsrückstand? Du bist doch Naturtalent.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (10. März 2007)

@Maxihb 

Wann wollen wir denn am Montag zum Weyerberg aufbrechen ?

@All

Ich hoffe ihr nutzt das Wetter morgen !

Gruß Christian

P.S. Wenn jemand Montagmorgen mit zum Weyerberg möchte (ist nur Grundlagentraining  ) kann gerne mit .


----------



## maxihb (10. März 2007)

@ Damdam

Montag 10:00 Uhr am HaW? Muß um 13:00 Uhr zurück sein weil mein Boss mich sehen will  

Morgen mach ich gezwungenen Ruhetag. Muß Anzug statt Sportdress tragen und gehe zu einer Silberhochzeit  

@ all

wenn sich Damdam's Beine genau so anfühlen wie meine, dann wird das wirklich nicht schnell!!!

@ Ralf

Sach ma, hassu nen Renner??? Wenn ja bitte ich mal Fotos zu sehen!

Maxi (erledigt!)


----------



## DAMDAM (11. März 2007)

@Maxihb 

Mein Vorschlag wäre 9:45UHr und dann 120min Ga1. Trainingsplan für diese Woche schicke ich dir heute Abend. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (11. März 2007)

9:45 wär mir auch recht... wenns 150 min GA1 werden wärs ja auch so, gell???

Maxi 

PS: Es wird Frühling!!!


----------



## ralfathome (11. März 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> @ Ralf
> Sach ma, hassu nen Renner??? Wenn ja bitte ich mal Fotos zu sehen!
> Maxi (erledigt!)


moin,
ich guck ma um die Ecke auf'n Flur: ja, da steht was, mit zwei Rädern, sauber und ohne grobe Stollen. Könnte man im weitesten Sinne als Renner bezeichnen. Foto gibt's nich. Wir können lieber mal wieder zusammen fahren, dann kannste Dir ein Bild machen.

Viele Grüße
ralf not racing


----------



## DAMDAM (12. März 2007)

Moin Moin 


Am Mittwoch geht es weiter mit den langen Ga-Einheiten um 15:00 Uhr soll es gehen it Ziel Syke/Barrien und Wolfsschlucht ! Ziel dieses Trainings ist es locker Grundlage zu fahren und ein bißchen Techniktraining zu machen(Ab- und Auffahren). 

Wer dabei sein will einfach hier melden ! Startpunkt kann noch gewählt werden ! Treffpunkte auch! 

@ Maxihb 

Die Kette ist eine PC 991 Kette !

Trainingsplan per Pn ist unterwegs!

@Steffen 

Wie sieht es denn bei dir mit biken aus am Wochenende ? (*angstmach* Willingen ist auch bald  )

@ Dirk und Claudia

Fahrt ihr auch beim Kyffhäuser mit ? Und seit ihr auch schon am Freitag in Bad Frankenhausen ?


Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (12. März 2007)

@ Damdam

Samstag wäre ich dann wieder für Garlstedt! 120 min lockeres GA 1/2 in leichtem Gelände...

hast ne Rück-PN! 

Mittwoch so gegen 15:00 Uhr am Weserwehr... werde dann mein Audo auf dem Parkplatz des Hansecarre abstellen und zum Treffpunkt riden!  

@ all

Die Touren zur Wolfsschlucht und Samstag werden total locker! versprochen

Maxi


----------



## Fichtenopa (13. März 2007)

Hallo(Besuch von den Schmalspurbanausen), locker und Mittwoch hört sich gut an , aber da ich in Weyhe wohne wäre es quatsch zum Weserwehr zu fahren.............!
Schreibt doch mal ne`n Treffpunkt in Weyhe, Barrien oder Ristedt, und wann ihr ca. da seit, wenn bei euch nichts dagegen spricht komme ich da hin evt. auch zu zweit oder zu dritt, wir werden sehen......!
Bin mal gespannt, welche Strecken Ihr in Warwe usw.... so fahrt!

Gruß Opi


----------



## DAMDAM (13. März 2007)

@Fichtenopa

Ich denke wir brauchen ca. 35-40min bis zum Sparmarkt in Weyhe. Ich würde mich freuen in einer größeren Gruppe mal wieder zu fahren. Jeder ist willkommen bei uns ! 

Wenn ihr nicht dabei sein solltet, dann schreibt hier nochmal da rein. 

@Maxihb 

Haste dich schonmal wegen der Aufkleber erkundigt ?


Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fichtenopa (13. März 2007)

@DamDam, wenn Du den Sparmarkt in Sudweyhe(stückchen vor der Aral Tankstelle) meinst, wovon ich einfach mal ausgehe........., stehen 15:30 dort, ich denke mal zu zweit!

Gruß Opi


----------



## maxihb (13. März 2007)

@ Damdam

muß ja zugeben, dass ich mich nicht näher um die Speckflagge der Hansestadt Bremen oder die Aufkleber gekümmert habe. Wird langsam Zeit... besprechen wir am besten morgen... 

ich werde morgen mein frisch und hoffentlich perfekt eringestelltes Scotty um 14:00 Uhr wieder in die Arme schließen. Sollte ich mich um 10 bis 15 min am WW verspäten bitte ich auf mich zu warten, da ich mich schon tierisch auf die versprochenen Abfahrten freue *na wenn ich mich da mal runter traue*  

@ fichtenopa + @ all

freue mich auf die Fahrt in der Gruppe morgen!!!

Maxi (der als langsamster Biker das Tempo vorgibt)


----------



## Fichtenopa (14. März 2007)

Gruß und Danke nochmal an alle Mitfahrer heute, hab ne´n paar schöne neue Strecken kennengelernt.
Hat laune gemacht, und nicht weit entfernte Nachbarn trifft man auch noch............ 
Und den Grundlagenpuls eines Mountainbikers, find ich schon beachtlich.....


----------



## riser (14. März 2007)

Fichtenopa schrieb:


> Gruß und Danke nochmal an alle Mitfahrer heute, hab ne´n paar schöne neue Strecken kennengelernt.
> Hat laune gemacht, und nicht weit entfernte Nachbarn trifft man auch noch............
> Und den Grundlagenpuls eines Mountainbikers, find ich schon beachtlich.....




  RICHTIG!!!   



Gruß

Dirk


----------



## baluweb (14. März 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> @ Damdam
> Samstag wäre ich dann wieder für Garlstedt! 120 min lockeres GA 1/2 in leichtem Gelände...
> Maxi



Die Worte "locker" und "leicht" in einer einzigen Tourankündigung...eine bessere Aaufforderung zum Mitfahren kann es für ein Couch-Potatoe wie mich ja nicht geben! Also, wenn die Zeit passt bin ich dabei!
Bis denne
Marc


----------



## maxihb (14. März 2007)

@ baluweb

anders gefragt, welche Zeit wäre dir denn recht???

Maxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (14. März 2007)

Naja ich hatte heute zuhause 3 und ein bißchen Stunden au dem Tacho und fand die Grundlagentour ganz witzig heute. Hat Spaß gemacht mit den beiden "Neuen" ! 

Wer hat hier nen hohen Grundlagenpuls? ... Ich hatte einen Durchschnittspuls von 140 Heute, das ist bei mir Anfang des Kompensationsbereich  .

Also auf bald ...

Gruß Christian


----------



## DAMDAM (15. März 2007)

Moin Moin 

hat jemand am Freitag Lust eine kleine 2 Std. Runde im Ga Bereich zu drehen ?

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (15. März 2007)

Ich fands geil gestern, hab allerdings eine kleine Prellung  am Oberarm von meiner etwas eigenen Abstiegstechnik über den Baum...  

morgen werde ich den Arbeitsweg zum RR-GA-Fahren nehmen und mich deswegen an keiner Tour beteilgen...

@ Baluweb

Samstag 11:00 Uhr??? Zeitansatz 2 Std??? langsam! locker! beginnend mit dem Autobahntrail?

Maxi (Racing Ralfs für Samstag sind drauf!)


----------



## Fichtenopa (15. März 2007)

@Maxi

Gute Besserung, sie haben p.n im Nachbarforum.........


----------



## maxihb (15. März 2007)

@ Fichtenopa

PN gelesen. Danke dir! Aber die Genesungswünsche sollten doch bitte den nennenswerten Blessuren vorbehalten sein, bin ja nur nicht wirklich ein Fall für den Doc. Wollte nur mal rumheulen weil mir der ->  <- so gut gefällt

   

Maxi


----------



## endurospezi (15. März 2007)

@maxihb

...hab was von Samstag - Garlstedt gelesen - bin die letzten 2 Wochen nur um Verden herum unterwegs gewesen und ein bischen Schlamm wär mal wieder nicht schlecht. 
Mein neues Bike (5kg leichter als das Spezialized) ist auch fertig und will nicht sauber bleiben  - vielleicht kann ich damit mithalten 

Treffen wo und wann? Wieder am Parkplatz?

Wenn ichs schaffe würde ich dann da warten - wenn nicht seid ihr ohne mich doppelt so schnell 

Grüße aus Verden
Veiko


----------



## juk (16. März 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> hat jemand am *Freitag* Lust eine kleine 2 Std. Runde im Ga Bereich zu drehen ?
> 
> Gruß Christian



Ich könnte um *15:30* am HaW sein.

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## DAMDAM (16. März 2007)

Na dann sage ich mal wir treffen uns da um 15:30 Uhr am HaW. Ich warte dan dort ca. 10min bis ich/wir in Richtung Weyerberg aufbrechen.

Gruß Christian


----------



## juk (16. März 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Na dann sage ich mal wir treffen uns da um 15:30 Uhr am HaW. Ich warte dan dort ca. 10min bis ich/wir in Richtung Weyerberg aufbrechen.
> 
> Gruß Christian



Fein!
Meine ersten Höhenmeter dieses Jahr...


----------



## baluweb (16. März 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> @ Baluweb
> Samstag 11:00 Uhr??? Zeitansatz 2 Std??? langsam! locker! beginnend mit dem Autobahntrail?
> Maxi (Racing Ralfs für Samstag sind drauf!)



Alles klar. So wird da ein Schuh 'draus!!  Bis morgen in alter "Frische" am Parkplatz...Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (17. März 2007)

na dann bis gleich

Maxi


----------



## baluweb (17. März 2007)

Geniales Heizen heute! Und für die Wettervorhersage doch perfektes Wetter! Bis zum nächsten Mal...Marc


----------



## ralfathome (17. März 2007)

baluweb schrieb:


> Geniales Heizen heute! ......


Genau!.. Da schmeckt der Kuchen sofort doppelt so lecker.


----------



## maxihb (17. März 2007)

war hammergeil mit euch heute!!! gerne baldmöglichst wieder!

Maxi


----------



## endurospezi (18. März 2007)

Ich bin richtig neidisch 

Bei dem Wetter währ ich Sa. gern dabei gewesen.

Hab gestern Kaminholz in ganzen Stämmen geschenkt bekommen 
und die mussten von der Straße weg. Heute kann ich nur noch liegen 

Nächstes Mal klappts aber bestimmt 

Grüße aus Verden


----------



## DAMDAM (21. März 2007)

Moin Moin

Was haltet ihr von einer Winterpokal-Abschluss-Tour am Wochenende ? Mir persönlich ist es egal ob am Samstag oder Sonntag oder an beiden Tagen.

Macht einfach Vorschläge! 

Ich würde auch gerne zum Weyerberg oder nach Achim fahren.

Gruß Christian


----------



## dinosaur (22. März 2007)

Hallo,
an einer Wochenendtour wäre ich auch interesssiert!
Gestern bin ich nach 2 Wochen Krankheitspause auch mal wieder gefahren. Der AB-Trail war schon etwas nervig: am Waller Feldmarksee liegen jetzt wohl ca 10 Bäume quer (8 davon kann man aber fahren); der Weg neben dem Oslebshauser Bahnhof hatte sich in eine Seenplatte verwandelt und den Trail am Nachtweidesee hatte jemand mit dornigen Sträuchern blockiert hab ich aber alle weggeräumt : einen Stachel hab ich dann noch auf dem Wümmedeich aus meinem platten Hinterrad ziehen dürfen 
Also, am Wochenende gerne in dornenfreies Gelände 

Ciao
dino


----------



## baluweb (22. März 2007)

Eine große WP-Abschlusstour wäre eine Runde Sache. Ich kann allerdings nur Sonntag - und das auch nicht zu früh...der Geburtstag könnte länger dauern... 
Ziel wäre mir eigentlich egal! Bin für alles offen und hoffe auf eine große Gruppe => schön langsam...
Bis denne
Marc


----------



## riser (22. März 2007)

Moin!

Ich werd meine Abschlusstour schon früher machen müssen, da es mich Samstag nachmittag mal wieder nach Berlin zieht.

Aber die Saison fängt ja erst an..... 

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (23. März 2007)

riser schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich werd meine Abschlusstour schon früher machen müssen, da es mich Samstag nachmittag mal wieder nach Berlin zieht.



Hehe, vielleicht laufen wir uns da über den Weg...

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## maxihb (23. März 2007)

sooo... der Winterpokal 2006/2007 endet für mich wie er begonnen hat. Habe mir natürlich genau zeitlich optimal eine fette Erkältung geholt... hatte ja eh grade nix anderes zu tun  

Bin natürlich für die Winterpokalabschlußtour raus und werde mich bei Kamillentee des schönen Wetters erfreuen...

Maxi


----------



## DAMDAM (23. März 2007)

Wollen wir dann erstmal den Sonntag festhalten ? Was sagen denn die Leute Steffen , Ralf und Co dazu ?


----------



## riser (23. März 2007)

juk schrieb:


> Hehe, vielleicht laufen wir uns da über den Weg...
> 
> Gruß,
> Jürgen




Moin Juk!

Also ich werde mich den Sonntag über im Bereich zwischen Alex und Brandenburger Tor und nördlich davon aufhalten. Wo zieht es dich genau hin?


@ Maxi

Erstmal gute Besserung und schade, dann wird es um Platz 5 in der internen WP-Wertung wohl doch nicht mehr spannend werden, was?  


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## DAMDAM (23. März 2007)

Ich hoffe ihr habt den Wetterbericht gesehen !?! Hier nun mein Vorschlag:

*Sonntag 11:00 Uhr HaW Ziel Weyerberg *mit Autobahntrail am Ende, wenn Bedarf besteht


----------



## maxihb (23. März 2007)

@ riser

ich gratuliere schon mal für das erreichen des teaminternen 2ten Platzes bei der "Bremer Rentnergang". Werde wohl ein Jahr warten müssen, bis ich dich im Winterpokal wieder angreifen kann... 

@ Bremer Rentnergang

2007/2008 sollten wir uns die  Top 100 vornehmen...

Maxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (24. März 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> *Sonntag 11:00 Uhr HaW Ziel Weyerberg *



Ich bin dabei

dino


----------



## endurospezi (24. März 2007)

@ DAMDAM,

ich würde vielleicht auch gern mitfahren falls der Kater von heut abend nicht so heftig ist. Außerdem will ich endlich mein neues Bike mal testen.

ABER:  wer, wo oder was ist "HaW" und überlebe ich´s bis "Ziel Weyerberg" ?

gruß veiko


----------



## DAMDAM (24. März 2007)

@Enduro 

HaW= Haus am Walde (Gaststätte beim Universum -> Abfahrt Horn/Uni -> Richtung Uni -> 3te Ampel rechts -> nach kurzer Zeit Universum auf der rechten Seite - > Ampel hinter Universum rechts -> Dort HaW .

Zum Weyerberg schaffst du das locker ist mehr Straße einrollen dort hin. 

@baluweb 

Bist du morgen auch dabei ? 

Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfathome (24. März 2007)

moin,
Für's Navi * 28359 Bremen Kuhgrabenweg 2 *

Viel Spaß morgen

Gruß ralf


----------



## endurospezi (24. März 2007)

Habs jetzt im Navi - aber mit DAMDAM´s weltbester  Beschreibung hätt sogar ich das ohne Navi gefunden Daaannnkkkkeeee!!!!
Ich werd mich heut abend zurückhalten und nur ne halbe Buddel trinken 

___________________________________________________________
ich kann auch Alcohol trinken ohne Lustig zu sein...   oder so ähnlich


----------



## endurospezi (25. März 2007)

Alcohol is wirklich nicht gut !
__________________________________________

Ich währe sehr pünktlich wenn da nicht die Zeitumstellung gewesen wär.
Jetzt ist es also schon 11:15Uhr und ich brauch nicht mehr losfahren!
Ich Idiot.     
Also gondel ich heut - bei diesem Wetter - wieder allein durch Verdens "Wälder"   ...und wünsch euch viel Spass!


----------



## maxihb (27. März 2007)

@ Damdam...

schau mal schell in deinen PN-Eingang


Maxi


----------



## DAMDAM (27. März 2007)

@Maxihb

Hab gesehen das mit Montag oder Dienstag können wir machen wenn das Wetter noch so gut ist wie im Moment!

Samtag geht auch klar aber nur, wenn wir so gegen 13:00 Uhr fertig sind.

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (27. März 2007)

Sooo... ich würde gerne einen Tourenvorschlag für Samstag machen!!! 

Wer mag sich am Samstag um 11:00 Uhr an einer ca. 2- 2 1/2 Std-Ausfahrt mit Startpunkt Garlstedt beteiligen???

Tempo natürlich moderat... 

@ Baluweb: ich würde zum Einstieg in die Runde gerne die "neuen Trails" abfahren, nur ich fürchte ich finde sie nicht wieder...  wäre klasse, wenn du Zeit hättest!

Grüße aus dem Cuxland

Maxi


----------



## ralfathome (28. März 2007)

moin,
die Runde, die Marc präsentiert hat , ist aktuell für mich das Feinste, was das Bremer Umland zu bieten hat. Sollte Marc keine Zeit haben, wäre es mir eine Freude, die 9 Km über Trails und Wurzeln zu guiden.

Viele Grüße
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (28. März 2007)

Super... dann ist der Spaßfaktor ja gesichert!!!


----------



## Zelle (28. März 2007)

Gerne wäre ich auch dabei ... doch mein Bike besteht gerade nur aus Rahmen, Kurbel und Kettenstrebenschutz. Damit ist es zwar verdammt leicht ... Hoffe die Teile kommen bald endlich damit es weiter gehen kann.

Gruß
Zelle


----------



## Tretmuehle (28. März 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> Sooo... ich würde gerne einen Tourenvorschlag für Samstag machen!!!
> 
> Wer mag sich am Samstag um 11:00 Uhr an einer ca. 2- 2 1/2 Std-Ausfahrt mit Startpunkt Garlstedt beteiligen???
> 
> Tempo natürlich moderat...



Muss der Termin so früh sein?  
Kann das auch Nachmittags so um 15.00 Uhr Treffpunkt Garlstedt stattfinden? Würde dann neben meiner Wenigkeit noch 1-2 Mitfahrer aufsammeln und mitbringen.  

Grüsse
Frank


----------



## DAMDAM (28. März 2007)

@tretmühle

Ich kann leider nur um 11:00 Uhr , aber vielleicht bekommst du Maxihb ja dazu zu beiden Zeiten zu fahren


----------



## maxihb (28. März 2007)

@ Damdam + Tretmuehle

würde ich glatt machen... nur wenn dann gegen 15:30 Uhr mein Cheffchen bei mir zu Hause anruft und meine Freundin ihm erzählt, dass ich mich entgegen einer direkten Weisung nicht in der Nähe meines Telefons ("och, der ist mal wieder radfahren!") aufhalte könnte es ein wenig Ärger geben...    

Ich würde den Sportskameraden Tretmuehle mit Begleitung sonst auf die kommende Woche bzw. das kommende Wochenende vertrösten...


Sorry,

Maxi


----------



## Tretmuehle (28. März 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> Ich würde den Sportskameraden Tretmuehle mit Begleitung sonst auf die kommende Woche bzw. das kommende Wochenende vertrösten...



Kein Problem. Dann lass uns mal das Osterwochenende ins Auge fassen, mit Ausnahme Ostersonntag, da ist Brutpflege angesagt 
In der Woche ist eher schlecht  , da vor 18.00 Uhr bei mir da gar nichts geht und das dürfte für Garlstedt doch etwas zu spät sein.

CU
Frank


----------



## ingagro1 (28. März 2007)

Ich hatte mich vor einigerzeit mal vorgestellt und hätte woll Interesse am Samtag die Tour mitzufahren. Bloß müsste ich einen genauen Startpunkt haben. Kenne mich noch nicht so gut hier in der Umgebung aus.
Der Olli


----------



## ollibomb (28. März 2007)

ingagro1 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich vor einigerzeit mal vorgestellt und hätte woll Interesse am Samtag die Tour mitzufahren. Bloß müsste ich einen genauen Startpunkt haben. Kenne mich noch nicht so gut hier in der Umgebung aus.
> Der Olli



Sorry das war der login von meiner Freundin. So jetzt bin ich der Richtige.


----------



## maxihb (28. März 2007)

@ ollibomb

ich zitiere mich selbst:



> BAB 27 in Fahrtrichtung BHV/CUX bis zur Anschlußstelle Ihlpol (nicht zu verwechseln mit AS Nord)
> -> nach der Abfahrt links
> -> an der Kreuzung (150 m) nach links abbiegen.
> -> jetzt immer geradeaus... bitte unbedingt auf die Kilometerangaben auf den kleinen weißen Verkehrszeichen achten... bei km 36,3 kommt auf der dir entgegenkommenden Fahrbahn ein Parkplatz. Hier Ziel erreicht!



hab sie jetzt als Datei auf dem Rechner, bevor ich immer wieder auf Seite 55-65 danach suche  

Bis Samstag...

Maxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (28. März 2007)

@Maxihb 

Für unseren Harztrip würde ich Montag vorschlagen, da ich am Dienstag zur Uni muss und am Montag das Wetter im Harz noch gut aus sieht  ! Den Rest könne wir ja am Samstag besprechen mit dem Wann und Wohin , obwohl ich denke wir solten nach Neustadt fahren, ist zwar ein bißchen weiter als Altenau , aber die Trails dort sind es meiner Meinung nach auch wert !

Gruß Christian


----------



## baluweb (29. März 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> @ Baluweb: ich würde zum Einstieg in die Runde gerne die "neuen Trails" abfahren, nur ich fürchte ich finde sie nicht wieder...  wäre klasse, wenn du Zeit hättest!
> Maxi



Hi Maxi,
was auch immer man unter "neuen Trails" zu  verstehen ist...aber ich habe eine Ahnung, was du meinst  
Geplant ist das ich Samstag renovieren muss.  Wir starten allerdings schon morgen und es hängt davon ab, wie schnell wir fertig werden. Ich würde mich dann morgen Abend nochmal zu Wort melden. Aber Ralf hat sich ja bereits als Scout angeboten. So kann es ja auf jeden Fall laufen!
Bis dann
Marc


----------



## ralfathome (29. März 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> Super... dann ist der Spaßfaktor ja gesichert!!!


moin,
das will ich doch hoffen! Es wird schließlich meine Abschiedstour. 

Viele Grüße
ralf


----------



## maxihb (29. März 2007)

> Abschiedstour



ähm... du wirst uns verlassen???


----------



## dinosaur (29. März 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> das will ich doch hoffen! Es wird schließlich meine Abschiedstour.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ralf



Wie dürfen wir das verstehen?   

dino


----------



## ralfathome (30. März 2007)

moin,
das Rumbrezeln im Wald hat noch nie so viel Spaß gemacht wie zur Zeit, ich bin nur etwas forenmüde. Da ich in letzter Zeit meist allein unterwegs war kommt nun konsequenterweise der Schnitt.

Gruß 
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (30. März 2007)

Moin Ralf,

das kannst doch nicht machen... Nur weil so ein paar Weicheier (hust) sich im Winter nicht raus trauen (Vorsicht Glashaus!  ), ist doch dieser radikale Schnitt nicht nötig.
Mein MTB ist zur Zeit ne Baustelle...  Hoffe es geht hier aber bald wieder mit regelmässigen Feierabendtouren los, nicht zu vergessen die 4-Stunden-minimum-WE-Ausritte!

Bisdietage,
Jürgen


P.S.: Wir wissen wo Du wohnst! Du entkommst uns also nicht...


----------



## DAMDAM (30. März 2007)

@Ralf 

Na irgendwie glaube ich das nicht so richtig. Aber wir können das ja am Samstag noch diskutieren ? 

@All 

Ich fahre heute noch ne kleine Runde so um 15:30Uhr und schaue um 15:00 Uhr hier nochmal rein ob jemand mit will.

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (30. März 2007)

@ Ralf

ich denke das solltest du dir nocheinmal überlegen... der Frühling hat begonnen und die regelmäßigen gemeinsamen Ausfahrten starten doch grad erst! richtig!!

@ all 

ich bitte um zahlreiches Erscheinen für die morgige Tour... unser RacingRalf gehört umgestimmt

Grüße 

Maxi


----------



## kiko (30. März 2007)

@ralle: ich hab vor einiger zeit drüben mal rumgenörgelt.
stiffmaster hats dann begreifbar für mich auf den punkt gebracht.
"radfahrer sind wir alle. die einen fahren mehr, die anderen eben weniger".
schlucken oder wechbleiben. ich hab begriffen und geschluckt.
musst du wissen.
wünsch dir viel spass in zukunft,
s.


----------



## ollibomb (30. März 2007)

Muss für morgen leider absagen die Arbeit Ruft. Viel Spaß.

Der Olli


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> das Rumbrezeln im Wald hat noch nie so viel Spaß gemacht wie zur Zeit, ich bin nur etwas forenmüde. Da ich in letzter Zeit meist allein unterwegs war kommt nun konsequenterweise der Schnitt.
> 
> Gruß
> ralf



Hi Ralf,

das kann doch nicht dein Ernst sein. Jetzt wo ich mein neues MTB wieder ausführen möchte seilst du dich ab.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## FORT_man (31. März 2007)

Hallöchen,

liegt eigentlich für morgen irgendwas an? Es soll ja wieder gutes Wetter geben und da könnte man ja mal eine Powerrunde an der frischen Luft drehen.
AB-Trail? Weserwehr Richtung Achim?

@Ralf: Überleg Dir das doch nochmal, die Saison fängt ja gerade erst an ;-)

 Ich kucke hier morgen früh nochmal rein und schmeiße dann was in die Runde.

Gruß Martinez


----------



## FORT_man (1. April 2007)

Hi,

ich werde um 12:30 am Haw sein, eine kleine Runde fahren. Ist auch nur AB-Trail

Martinez


----------



## kiko (1. April 2007)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich werde um 12:30 am Haw sein, eine kleine Runde fahren. Ist auch nur AB-Trail
> 
> Martinez



schade, das tempo passte nicht so ganz.
sag einfach näxtmal bescheid, dann bekommste wat mit schmalen reifen von mir.
hoffe, du hattest trotzdem noch ne schöne tour.
s.


----------



## FORT_man (2. April 2007)

kiko schrieb:


> schade, das tempo passte nicht so ganz.
> sag einfach näxtmal bescheid, dann bekommste wat mit schmalen reifen von mir.
> hoffe, du hattest trotzdem noch ne schöne tour.
> s.



Hallöchen,

tja, da bin ich mit meinen Treckerreifen einfach nicht hinterher gekommen, macht aber nix, ich bin dann noch bei Bekannten vorbei gefahren, da gab es dann Kaffee und Kuchen   danach dann noch den restlichen Teil vom AB-Trail

Gruß und bis zum näxten Mal

Martinez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (3. April 2007)

Was machen wir denn BIKETECHNISCH so über Ostern???

Wie wärs mit Eierverstecken am Freitag um 12:00 Uhr in Garlstedt???? Samstag dann zum Weyerberg oder so.... 

Wer kann wie, wann, warum und wie lange????

Maxi (Osterbiker)


----------



## Tretmuehle (4. April 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> Was machen wir denn BIKETECHNISCH so über Ostern???
> 
> Wie wärs mit Eierverstecken am Freitag um 12:00 Uhr in Garlstedt???? Samstag dann zum Weyerberg oder so....
> 
> Wer kann wie, wann, warum und wie lange????



Freitag Garlstedt wäre klasse. Wie wäre es um 11:00 Uhr oder früher - diesmal würde ich gerne zeitiger  - da ich nachmittags bereits verplant bin?

Grüsse
Frank


----------



## DAMDAM (5. April 2007)

Ich werde am Freitag um 11:00 Uhr an besgten Parkplatz in Garlstedt auf euch warten !

Gruß Christian ( Der wo jetzt amtlich in Chemnitz fährt ! )


----------



## maxihb (5. April 2007)

Ich werde ebenso da sein... habe grade noch mal nachgeschaut! Mein Name steht hinter dem von DAMDAM... sollte es etwa sein, dass ich auch in Chemnitz fahre???

Und warum stehen bei unserem Fun-Achter nur zwei Teilnehmer???  

Bis morgen

Grüße

Maxi (der heute noch mal Schmalspurkilometer sammelt)


----------



## DAMDAM (5. April 2007)

@ Maxihb 

Ich man merkt, dass du in den letzten Tagen RR gefahren bist ! Du bist nicht ganz klar im Kopf, aber wir dich morgen schon auf den richtigen (wahren) Weg, weg von der dunklen Seite der Macht , bringen.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Tretmuehle (6. April 2007)

@maxi & damdam

sorry, ich muss für heute leider absagen, die Grippe hat mich heute nacht in Besitz genommen und macht Biken über Ostern leider unmöglich.   

Viel Spaß und kilometerreiche Ostertage
Frank


----------



## maxihb (6. April 2007)

dann wünsche ich dir gute Besserung!!! Ich werde trotzdem um 11 Uhr am Parkplatz sein...

Maxi


----------



## Priester100 (8. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

wie man sieht gibt es mich noch und möchte auch gleich eine Tour vorschlagen.
Wenn jemand lust hat würde ich morgen 13.00 treffen am Ww und dann Syke/Barien oder Warwer Sand vorschlagen.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## DAMDAM (8. April 2007)

Jo 13:00 Uhr am WW ist Okay ! Wann wolltest du denn hier los ? 

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priester100 (8. April 2007)

Würde sagen 12.30 vor der Tür

Gruß Steffen


----------



## DAMDAM (9. April 2007)

Ich bin für heute erstmal raus da ich erst nochmal mein Hinterrad auseinandernehmen muß, da das nicht mehr richtig rund läuft und der Freilauf knackt ! Sorry, ich werde wenn alles klappt vielleicht heute Abend noch eine kleine schnelle Runde drehen !

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (9. April 2007)

@ Damdam

Ich hoffe dein LR funzt wieder, nicht dass deine Teilnahme am Samstag in Gefahr ist... *Daumendrück*

@ Kyffhäuser-Teilnehmer

Wann fahrt ihr denn nach Bad Frankenhausen??? Ich hatte Ralf, Jürgen, Christian und Dirk als Teilnehmer ausgemacht...

Gruß

Maxi (der wo sich aufs Rennen freut!!!)


----------



## juk (10. April 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> @ Kyffhäuser-Teilnehmer
> 
> Wann fahrt ihr denn nach Bad Frankenhausen??? Ich hatte Ralf, Jürgen, Christian und Dirk als Teilnehmer ausgemacht...



Tja, da ich leider bei RuK an der Weser-Express Verpflegungsstation keuchhustend vom Rad gefallen bin, ist meine Kyffhäuser-Teilnahme leider etwas gefährdet...  

Mal sehen ob ich bis Freitag alles ausgehustet habe. Geplant war eigentlich die Anreise am Freitag.

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## ralfathome (10. April 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> @ Kyffhäuser-Teilnehmer
> 
> Wann fahrt ihr denn nach Bad Frankenhausen??? Ich hatte Ralf, Jürgen, Christian und Dirk als Teilnehmer ausgemacht...


moin,
bei mir klingelt am Samstag um 02:00 der Wecker, um 03:00 möchte ich auf der Bahn sein.

Ist es die bekannte Tiefstapelei?, Krankheit bzw. schlechtes Material, ach egal: Allen Teilnehmern wünsche ich eine gesunde Vorbereitung und ein glückliches Rennen ohne Verletzungen, Stürze oder Materialbruch.

Viele Grüße
ralf (dessen Material bis Freitag perfekt ist, der fit ist, motiviert und bereit, eine weitere Niederlage den bisher erfahrenen hinzuzufügen. )

PS: Start um 8:00, 42 km in 2h, d.h. um 10:00 ist man fertig! Hat jemand Interesse auf eine zweite Runde? Wenn man schon mal da ist...


----------



## DAMDAM (10. April 2007)

@Dinosaur

Ich werde morgen kurzfristig eine Runde drehen. Ich kann dir leider nicht wann da ich noch ein paar Termine habe in der Stadt. 

@Marathonfahrer

Treffen wir uns alle bei der Startnummerausgabe und Nudelparty am Freitag ?

@Ralf 
Wer sagt denn das die IBCler nicht fit sind ? Ich kenne zumindest 2 Leute die fit sind ! Außerdem werde ich nicht 2 Std. fahren sondern plane in 1Std 40min zu fahren.

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (10. April 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> @Ralf
> Wer sagt denn das die IBCler nicht fit sind ? Ich kenne zumindest 2 Leute die fit sind ! Außerdem werde ich nicht 2 Std. fahren sondern plane in 1Std 40min zu fahren.
> 
> Gruß Christian


hi,
niemand hat das von "den IBClern" behauptet.


----------



## maxihb (10. April 2007)

Unter 2 Stunden ist das Ziel dieses Trainingsrennens... sollte ich ohne Defekt oder Sturz über diese Marke kommen werde ich der Rennleitung meinen Powerbar vor die Füße werfen (!!!führt automatisch zur Disqualifikation!!!)

 Ich hab immer noch nicht herausgefunden wer denn der ominöse zweite fitte Mann ist....  


@ ralfathome

leider kann ich die zweite Runde nicht mitfahren, da ich die erste so sehr am Limit fahren werde, dass ich danach nur zur Masagestation und dann zum Mittag möchte!!! Ich finds aber klasse, dass deine Forumsabstinenz vorbei ist, hier ist ja total tote Hose seit du wech bist!!!

Maxi


----------



## dinosaur (10. April 2007)

Man(n) trifft sich auf dem bike, statt hier rumzuposten 
Mußte mich gestern und heute auf dem Deich zweimal von Hinten an Damdam rannkämpfen ,heute mit dem hartteil etwas einfacher als gestern. Da hab ich mir gedacht, bin ich auch fit für 'nen Marathon  und werd wohl am Sonntag im Solling starten.

Ciao
dino 

ps: @Ralf: nice to see you!


----------



## maxihb (11. April 2007)

@ dino...

ist denn im Solling am Sonntag eine Veranstaltung oder ballerst du einfach so Trails???

Gruß

Maxi


----------



## dinosaur (11. April 2007)

@maxi: http://marathon.ddmc-solling.de/

Könnt ihr ja auf eurem Rückweg noch ranhängen 

dino


----------



## maxihb (11. April 2007)

Dann wünsche ich dir für Sonntag gutes Gelingen und viel Spaß!!! 

Maxi (der die Packliste abarbeitet...)


----------



## endurospezi (11. April 2007)

Hab lange nichts mehr von mir gegeben - 
aber für ein paar Glückwünsche fürs kommende Wochenende reicht die Zeit.

Also: viel Erfolg und ein sturzfreies Rennen!!!

Ich schaue immer wieder rein wann mal wieder ein "normaler" Ritt 
bei Garlstedt oder HaW ansteht.

Grüße aus Verden


----------



## ralfathome (11. April 2007)

moin,
am Sonntag bin ich für die mittlere Runde gemeldet, vorsichtshalber.

Viele Grüße
ralf


----------



## dinosaur (11. April 2007)

@Ralf: wie sieht dein Zeitplan für Sonntag aus? Startest du von Bremen aus? Zusammen fahren?
Ciao
dino


----------



## ralfathome (11. April 2007)

Zeitplan für Sonntag: Start zum Marathon um 10:00, erste Runde um 10:45 beenden, Zielankunft ab 11:30. 
Alles andere per PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (12. April 2007)

Na denn, viel Spaß und viel Erfolg den Racern! 

Ich bin definitiv raus!


----------



## FORT_man (14. April 2007)

Hallöchen,

wie sieht das denn bei den Daheimgebliebenen hier in Bremen aus? Ist ja immer noch gutes Wetter, Treffen um 12:00 am HaW oder Weserwehr und dann weiter?
Ich kucke hier morgen früh noch mal rein..

Gruß Martinez


----------



## endurospezi (14. April 2007)

12 Uhr Haw is ne gute Idee (und gute Zeit)! ich werd dasein - kenne die Strecke noch nicht. 
schreib mal morgen bis 11 Uhr ob du da bist.
Grüße aus Verden


----------



## endurospezi (15. April 2007)

@ FORT_man

Ich war 12 Uhr am HaW und ca. 1Million andere Radfahrer, Jogger und Inliner.
Bei solchem Wetter kannst du es da ja total vergessen. 
Hab dann nach nem blauen MTB ausschau gehalten - falls du das von deinen Fotos noch hast - ohne Erfolg. Hattest ja auch nicht mehr geschrieben.

Ich bin dann nach Garlstedt gefahren - da fährt man wenigstens keinen übern Haufen. Geschwitzt hab ich jedenfalls genug für heute.

Nächstes mal vielleicht

Grüße aus Verden


----------



## FORT_man (15. April 2007)

@endurospezi,

sorry, ich habe heute morgen zu spät (11:10) in den Rechner gekuckt  und da war es dann natürlich zu spät. Leider  
Ich bin dann durch die Wesermarsch nach Lemwerder gefahren, mit der Fähre über die Weser und dann auf dem Rückweg einige Teile des AB-Trails. Da konnte man dann auch eine gehörige Menge Kalorien verbrennen.
Beim nächsten Mal klappt es dann aber bestimmt.

Gruß Martinez

(das mit dem blauen Bike stimmt noch)


----------



## juk (16. April 2007)

Wann kommen eigentlich die Berichte vom Kyffhäuser-WE? Die Ergebnisse sind ja ganz respektabel!  

Welcher Mara steht als näxtes aufm Plan?

Gruß,
Jürgen (endlich Mara fahren wollend)


----------



## Zelle (16. April 2007)

Hi!

wird von euch jemand am 20. Mai in Altenau starten?

... und am 24. Juni beim TENGADE Marathon?

Gruß
Zelle


----------



## meilenator (16. April 2007)

Hallo FORT_man und alle anderen,

was ist denn der AB-Trail?
Bin in der Gegend auch schon rumgekurvt.


----------



## DAMDAM (16. April 2007)

@Zelle 

Ich werde wahrscheinlich na Altenau fahren, aber ich weiß noch nicht ob ich Samstag und Sonntag fahre oder nur Sonntag dafür die lange Altenative. Das klärt sich alles noch.

@ Juk 

Bericht in lang kommt heute Abend oder morgen (Uni ging heute wieder los *Stress Stress*)

Bericht Kurzfassung: 

Hatte Freitag viel Spaß, Hatte Samstag viel Spaß, Wetter war top, Strecke war schnell, Ergebnis ist von der Zeit okay, taktisch war es nicht so gut, aber später mehr dazu !

Gruß CHristian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (16. April 2007)

juk schrieb:


> Wann kommen eigentlich die Berichte vom Kyffhäuser-WE? Die Ergebnisse sind ja ganz respektabel!
> [.....]
> Gruß,
> Jürgen (endlich Mara fahren wollend)


Danke für die Blumen. Die Ergebnisse der "Bremer" sind m.M. sensationell. 

Streckenmäßig haben bei mir vor allem diese schnellen, ruppigen Abfahrten, die vielen faustgroßen, spitzen Steine bis hin zum Steinteppich und die vielen heftigen Wurzeln auf den Trails einen nachhaltigen Eindruck hinterlassen. Man sollte vor solchen Abfahrten unbedingt die Forke entsperren.

Die lange Asphaltetappe zu Beginn, na ja, muß wohl.

Von Anfang an ein ständiges Überholen, zuerst in einer größeren Gruppe, nach dem Asphalt im Wald dann mit ca. 10 Bikern. Irgendwann mußte ich aber doch die Anderen ziehen lassen. Mangels Streckenkenntnis und Federung am Hinterrad wurde es mir auf den Abfahrten zu riskant und zu schnell.

Am Denkmal kam mir ein sichtlich begeisterter Christian entgegen. "Zziiieeeeehhhh rraalllffff" hörte ich von ihm und sah ein breites Grinsen. 

Bei meiner Abfahrt vom Denkmal ist Dirk auf dem Weg nach oben, ich hab ihn leider nicht erkannt. Das Geholper über die Querrinnen hat mich voll gefordert (Forke, s.o. )

Die nicht teilnehmende Claudia hatte ich auf dem Asphaltstück schon erspäht. Warum bist Du eigentlich nicht als Jürgen K. aus B. gestartet? Wär doch mal 'n Gag gewesen. 

Kurz vor dem Ziel hat sich direkt vor mir noch jemand auf den Asphalt gelegt, ist mit Fully die Abfahrt runtergebrezelt und mit schleichendem Platten beim Anbremsen weggerutscht, zum Entsetzen der Umstehenden. Für mich bedeutete es eine Panikbremse mit großem Bogen, um gut vorbeizukommen. Der Faller ist später ohne Humpeln über die Ziellinie.

Bei der Zieldurchfahrt stand ein zufriedener und sichtlich begeisterter Christian schon jubelnd am Flatterband. Nochmals Gratulation zu 1h40min!! 

Glückwunsch an Maxi für "Unter 2h", Respekt! und an Dirk für die Zeit, 1h52 glaube ich. Aber wer bei den Temperaturen noch mit Winterhose fährt trainiert wohl heimlich für einen Wüstenmarathon? Oder habe ich mich bei den Fotos verguckt?

Bei mir hat es zu 1:47 gereicht, angesichts der Umstände bin ich mehr als zufrieden. Diese kurzen Ballerrunden sind nix für mich. Und sehr zufrieden bin ich, weil ich mit sehr viel Herz die Abfahrten runtergebrezelt bin.

Viel Lesestoff, ich weiß. Aber ein gewisser Juk möchte ja am Arbeitsplatz etwas Ablenkung. Übrigens: Du bist kurz vor dem Start mehrfach aufgefordert worden, Deinen Zeitnahme-Chip abzuholen, da Du sonst nicht gewertet werden kannst. Und das wußte man sogar am Sonntag im Solling! Es gab wohl noch Andere, die beides gefahren sind. Den Bericht dazu gibt es über den Link unten, wermachtmit.

Viele Grüße
ralf


----------



## FORT_man (16. April 2007)

meilenator schrieb:


> Hallo FORT_man und alle anderen,
> 
> was ist denn der AB-Trail?
> Bin in der Gegend auch schon rumgekurvt.



Hallo Meilenator,

der Autobahn (AB)-Trail fängt in der Nähe vom Haus am Walde (HaW) an, dann geht es über einen Waldweg zur Hemmstraße, dann durch die Gartenanlagen von  Walle und Gröpelingen zum Feldmarksee bzw. Grambkersee (heißt so, glaube ich).
Danach geht es über den Deich (Blockland) zurück zum HaW.
Hier fliegt glaube ich noch irgendwo ein Plan herum, weiß jemand wo?

Gruß Martinez


----------



## baluweb (16. April 2007)

@Marathonisti: Respekt und Gratulation für die sehr guten Ergebnisse!!


----------



## DAMDAM (17. April 2007)

So dann will ich mal meinen Erfahrungsbericht zum Kyffhäuser MTB-Marathon ins Forum bringen:

Der Samstag ging nach einem guten Frühstück im Hotel eigentlich recht stressig los. Geplant war 7:10 Uhr bei Maxihb vor dem Hotel zu sein und mit 30min Warmfahren zu beginnen, dieser Plan wurde aber nichts da die Startnummern nun doch am Lenker angebracht werden sollten, also wieder hoch zum Auto, Kabelbinder raus, Nummer an den Lenker und Warmfahren (es war schon 7:25 Uhr. In der Hoffnung, dass die Leute nicht zu früh in die Startaufstellung drängen wurde sich nun in Sichtweite zum Start warmgefahren. Um 7:40Uhr drängten sich dann die ersten in den Startblock und der übliche Herdentrieb wurde in Gang gesetzt. Also mußten Maxi und ich auch da rein. Wir standen am Ende in der 3ten Reihe, was sich als gar nicht so schlecht erweisen sollte, da es schon in der ersten Kurve (noch "neutralisierter" Start) hinter uns krachte und sich jemand um eine Laterne wickelte. Zum "richtigen Start kann ich nicht viel sagen, ich hatte zwar die Führungsgruppe die ersten knapp 10 Km auf der Straße noch Blickfeld, aber das Tempo war von Beginn an sehr hoch( Ich denke mal die sind vorne über 45 Kmh gefahren). Auf dem ersten Schotterstück nach ca. 4Km machte dann ich Bekanntschaft mit einem "Übermütigen Spinner", der der Meinung war wenn alle vor einer Engstelle abbremsen müssen, müsse er dieses nicht, so wurde ich (wie schon beim Crossrennen im Winter) einmal mehr fast über den Haufen gefahren. (Ich habe einen riesen blauen Fleck am Rücken und kann in meiner Kniekehle immer noch den Durchmesser seines Barends bestimmen! An dieser Stelle möchte ich anmerken, dass es mir nicht leid tut, das dieser Mensch sich Kopf über in den Graben verabschiedet hat !) 
Im weiteren Verlauf des Rennens mußte ich dann leider auch für meinen Übermut bezahlen. Nach den doch sehr guten Trainingsergebnissen dieses Jahr habe ich auf dem Straßenteil deutlich über meine Verhältnisse gelebt und bekam am ersten (eigentlich leider einzigen) richtigen Anstieg prommt die Quittung für meinen Übermut vorne mitfahren zu wollen. Der folgende 7 Km lange Anstieg stellte sich aus meiner Sicht nun wie folgt dar: Ich fuhr auf der rechten der beiden Spuren hinter jemandem den wahrscheinlich das gleiche Schicksal ereilte wie mich hinterher und links fuhren/flogen die Herrschaften nur so vorbei. " Willkommen in der Realität" dachte ich mir und versuchte mich so gut es ging nach oben zu quälen und nahm erstmal ordentlich das Tempo raus. Oben angekommen versuchte ich auf der kurzen, nicht steilen Abfahrt meine Beine wieder etwas zu lockern und fuhr nun bis Km 24 zum Kyffhäuser Denkmal nur noch im oberen Gundlagenbereich ( was sich am Ende auch als falsch erweisen sollte!), um wieder ein bißchen zu Kräften zu kommen. Die Auffahrt zum Denkmal fuhr sich fast wie eine ABfahrt bis auf den kurzen Astieg auf Asphalt und ich merkte wie die Kräfte wieder zurück kamen und ich wieder mehr und mehr Leute überholen konnte. Am Denkmal faßte ich den Entschluß " Auf den letzten 19 KM fährt keiner mehr an dir vorbei !" und durfte feststellen das wir zwar in Bremen keine Berge haben, diese aber komischer Weise schneller runterfahren können, als viele andere Marathonfahrer. Auf dem Bergrücken konnte ich mich gut von Gruppe zu Gruppe hangeln und auch meine Beine wurden immer besser. Die nun folgende Abfahrt war technisch nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll und fast ohne Bremsen fahrbar. Auch hier überholte ich wieder ein paar mehr Leute ( Auch All-Mountainfullies  ). In Udersleben waren meine Batterien dann wieder vollständig aufgeladen und nun konnte ich auf der linken Spur an den "sich den Anstieg hoch Quälenden" vorbei fahren (vom Ort bis zum Wald waren es 17 !) . Nun stand entgültig fest, dass ich mir das Rennen falsch eingeteilt hatte !! Die letzte Abfahrt kannte ich schon vom Vortag, als ich mit Mareike ein bißchen durch den Ort gerollt bin, was sich als nützlich herraustellte, da ich hier nur durch die bessere Linienwahl noch einen Mitstreter überholen konnte. Nach 1 Std. 40min und 46sek überquerte ich die Zeillinie, das Ziel 1Std 40min , zwar um 46 sek verpasst und es wäre sicherlich rückblickend auch noch mehr drin gewesen, aber es ist ja erst April und das Jahr noch lang ! 







In diesem Sinne bleibt mir noch zu sagen, das mir die zwei Tage in Bad Frankenhausen sehr viel Spaß gemacht haben und ich z. B. das Essen am Freitagabend nicht so schnell vergessen werde ! ( oder Maxi ? )

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (17. April 2007)

Ja, das Essen war wirklich ein Highlight!!!  

Mir erging es von der Renneinteilung ähnlich wie Damdam. Am Anfang fürchterlich überzogen, im Anstieg die Quittung bekommen... hab mich gefühlt wie ein LWW auf der A1...  ... bei besser werdenden Beinen dann in den Abfahrten mal gehofft, dass die 2,10er RacingRalphs sich irgendwie am Berg festhalten (die einheimischen fahren auch echt langsam ab...!) und bin mit 1:54:57 gefinisht... Trotz meines erreichens einer Zeit von unter 2 Std wären da im Prinzip locker noch ma 5 min weniger drin gewesen. Dieses werde ich 2008 zeigen.

Kleine Anmerkung meinerseits zum Foto von Damdam und mir. Der Apfel-Coffein-Powerbar am linken Oberschenkel ist nicht abgesprochen gewesen...   

Grüße

Maxi

PS: in der zweiten Rennhälfte war ich sogar zu schnell für den Veranstaltungsfotografen:
http://www.kyffhaeuser-berglauf.de/...big&image_filename=/gallery/2007/101_2810.JPG


----------



## juk (17. April 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Viel Lesestoff, ich weiß. Aber ein gewisser Juk möchte ja am Arbeitsplatz etwas Ablenkung. Übrigens: Du bist kurz vor dem Start mehrfach aufgefordert worden, Deinen Zeitnahme-Chip abzuholen, da Du sonst nicht gewertet werden kannst. Und das wußte man sogar am Sonntag im Solling! Es gab wohl noch Andere, die beides gefahren sind. Den Bericht dazu gibt es über den Link unten, wermachtmit.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ralf



Hehe, vielen Dank für die Ablenkung!
Hmm... die Jungens haben wohl nicht laut genug gerufen. Im Solling hat man's gehört, in Bremen nicht. Hab wohl in der Hektik vergessen, mich abzumelden...

Warum ist Claudia nicht gefahren... äh ge"race"t?

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (18. April 2007)

Damdam und Maxi kurz nach Verlassen des Rote-Kreuz-Taxi?


----------



## maxihb (18. April 2007)

Jetzt werden wir bestimmt beide gesperrt. Hatten ja nachweislich mit dem Roten Kreuz zu tun...


----------



## meilenator (19. April 2007)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Hallo Meilenator,
> 
> der Autobahn (AB)-Trail fängt in der Nähe vom Haus am Walde (HaW) an, dann geht es über einen Waldweg zur Hemmstraße, dann durch die Gartenanlagen von  Walle und Gröpelingen zum Feldmarksee bzw. Grambkersee (heißt so, glaube ich).
> Danach geht es über den Deich (Blockland) zurück zum HaW.
> ...


Danke FORT_man,

bis auf den Weg durch die Gartenanlagen Walle und Gröpelingen weiß ich was
du meinst. Den Weg muss ich mal erforschen. Ich fahre immer umständlich über Dammsiel zum Grambker und Feldmarksee.


----------



## DAMDAM (19. April 2007)

Moin Moin 

Malwieder ein *Tourenaufruf für Sonntag *!!!!

Zeit, und Ziel sind mir egal, es sollte nur nicht so schnell sein da ich im Moment stark erkältet bin und diese Woche pausiert habe, so dass ich am Sonntag langsam wieder anfangen will zu trainieren !

Andere Frage:

*Möchte jemand am 1.Mai mit zur Streckenbesichtigung nach Altenau ?* Ich wollte dort die geführte Tour mit fahren und dann vielleicht die Runde (Mara oder XC) nochmal abfahren !

Gruß Christian


----------



## dinosaur (19. April 2007)

Hier für alle "Neulinge" noch mal die Karte vom Autobahntrail: http://maps.google.de/maps/ms?ie=UT...71030258871400301.000001120ae1a53355de1&msa=0  
Strecke ca 40 km; Höhenmeter ca 25 ; Fahrtzeit je nach Kondition und Wind auf dem Deich 1,5 -2,5 Stunden; Brennnessel und Brombeer(-Stachel/Platten)-Faktor im Spätsommer auf dem Teilstück am Nachtweidesee extrem hoch - dann lieber das andere Seeufer (Schotterweg) befahren.

Ciao
dino


----------



## Loni (20. April 2007)

Moin! 
Hat jemand Lust und Geduld, mir mal die fuer mtb geeignete Gegend um HB zu zeigen? Bin seit laengerer Zeit im Ausland, taeglich sport, aber halt kein Rad.
Komme naechste Woche wieder nach HB. 

Wuerd mich freuen


----------



## dinosaur (20. April 2007)

Hallo Loni,
klink dich doch einfach in unsere Touren ein wenn du wieder hier bist. Bisher haben wir noch niemanden in die Wüste geschickt 
Mit Bergen ist hier ja nicht so viel  aber zum schmutzig machen reichts 
Bis bald am trail

Ciao
dino


----------



## juk (21. April 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> Malwieder ein *Tourenaufruf für Sonntag *!!!!
> 
> Zeit, und Ziel sind mir egal, es sollte nur nicht so schnell sein da ich im Moment stark erkältet bin und diese Woche pausiert habe, so dass ich am Sonntag langsam wieder anfangen will zu trainieren !



Moin!

Ich wäre für ne Tour ab 12h zu haben. Muss endlich das neue Material einfahren!  Da ich auch noch Erkältungsopfer bin, unterstütze ich den nicht-so-schnell-Antrag.

Ziel: Barrien?

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Tretmuehle (21. April 2007)

Hat spontan jemand Lust heute ab 17.00 Uhr Garlstedt unsicher zu machen? 

Grüsse
Frank


----------



## endurospezi (21. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wär Sonntag auf jeden Fall dabei, kenne aber nur Parkplatz Garlstedt und HaW als Treffpunkt.  
Andere Treffpunkte also bitte mit genauer Beschreibung oder besser noch wär Ort,Strasse,Hausnummer fürs Navi.  

Bis morgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (21. April 2007)

Dann sage ich mal 12:00 Uhr m HaW und ich denke für den Anfang reicht auch fast der Weyergerg mit ABTrail davor.


----------



## juk (21. April 2007)

Fein. Also *Sonntag, 12h, HaW*!


----------



## Loni (21. April 2007)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Hallo Loni,
> klink dich doch einfach in unsere Touren ein wenn du wieder hier bist. Bisher haben wir noch niemanden in die Wüste geschickt
> Mit Bergen ist hier ja nicht so viel  aber zum schmutzig machen reichts
> Bis bald am trail
> ...



Dino, 
Wenn Ihr mich in die Wueste schickt, koennt ich ja auch gleich in Aegypten bleiben  
Freu mich aufs Schmutzig machen, Euch viel Spass am Wochenende (will auch )
Gruss!  Loni


----------



## endurospezi (21. April 2007)

Wo is n der Treffpunkt?       

Gleich vorn an der Brücke?

Ich weiß nur wo´s HaW ist - mitgefahren bin ich dort noch nie.


----------



## FORT_man (21. April 2007)

Treffen ist an der Brücke, ich werde auch da sein.

Gruß und bis morgen

Martinez


----------



## Priester100 (21. April 2007)

Hi,
schönes Wetter,nette Biker die einen Ausritt machen wollen und ich habe das große Glück am Sonntag arbeiten zu dürfen:   

Ich wünsche allen viel spaß bei der Tour

Gruß Steffen


----------



## baluweb (22. April 2007)

Hi, hat irgendjemand, der heute noch noch nicht auf Sonntagstour war, spontanes Interesse an einer kurzen Abendrunde? Ich wollte ca. um 17:30 Uhr nach Garlstedt...jemand Interesse? Ich schaue um 17 Uhr noch mal rein bevor ich losfahre. Bis dann! Marc


----------



## maxihb (22. April 2007)

Mist... zu spät! War aber sowieso schon Straße fressen!

Maxi


----------



## baluweb (22. April 2007)

Hi Maxi, ich bin noch nicht losgefahren, und wenn du bereits auf der Straße warst, dann hast du jetzt ja genau mein Fitness-Level!! Also, wenn du dich die nächsten 10 Minuten meldest, können wir noch eine entspannte kurze Runde drehen. Ich ziehe mich jetzt um...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baluweb (22. April 2007)

...nu bin ich wech...


----------



## maxihb (22. April 2007)

@ Marc

heute sollte es irgendwie nicht sein. Ich war nach dem Duschen um kurz nach 17 Uhr im Netz, dachte ich wäre zu spät und hab mir fett Torte reingezimmert. Nu sehe ich, dass du doch noch nicht los warst!!!  

Hast du morgen abend so gegen 19:00 Uhr Zeit??? Dann können wir ne ganz lockere Feierabendrunde machen...

Maxi


----------



## DonDizzle (23. April 2007)

kommt hier denn auch jemand aus Bremerhaven???


----------



## dinosaur (23. April 2007)

Hallo Don Dizzle,
auf der vorletzten Seite hat "Zelle" aus BHV gepostet. Ansonsten schau doch einfach mal in die Mitgliederkarte oben in der Menuezeile (muß man ein bischen reinzoomen, dann sieht man die Einträge in BHV; rechte Maustaste: username).
Ciao
dino


----------



## Twinkie (23. April 2007)

@DamDam: Wie schauts.....wieder alles fit?

@DonDizzle: Ich verlasse gerade das sinkende Schiff und ziehe in das doch viel schönere Bremen zurück......*räusper*

@Juk: Also diese Racing Ralph.....hmmmmm...hatte heute schon wieder nen Platten......*grummel*....Kiko hat mich schon ausgelacht und Dir Absicht unterstellt.....bin ja gespannt wie es gleich so läuft....(laufen ist das gegenteil von radeln, gelle)


----------



## juk (23. April 2007)

Twinkie schrieb:


> @Juk: Also diese Racing Ralph.....hmmmmm...hatte heute schon wieder nen Platten......*grummel*....Kiko hat mich schon ausgelacht und Dir Absicht unterstellt.....



Hm... Warst Du womöglich nicht nett genug zu mir?  
Für die Straße sind die doch zu gebrauchen... Darfst halt keine Dornentrails fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (23. April 2007)

@all

Ich werde zu meinem Zustand in den nächsten Tagen mal posten, wenn ich da genaueres weiß(sieht im Moment leider nicht so gut aus ! ) Mein Rad ist bei Stadler und auch was die sagten sieht nicht gut aus. Mal gucken was am Donnerstag rauskommt und was OnkeL stadler zum Scotty sagt  .

Gruß Christian


----------



## Twinkie (23. April 2007)

Och manno...son Scheiß! Ich drück alle Daumen, dass noch watt zu retten is. Gute Besserung! 



@Juk: War ich nicht? Hö? Ich glaube Du verwechselst mich mit Deiner Sonntagsblondine oder Dienstagsfreundin oder meiner Schwester.....erm.....   Dann fahren wir nacher Strasse! So.....


----------



## FORT_man (23. April 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> @all
> 
> Ich werde zu meinem Zustand in den nächsten Tagen mal posten, wenn ich da genaueres weiß(sieht im Moment leider nicht so gut aus ! )
> 
> ...


----------



## Zelle (23. April 2007)

@DonDizzle: Ja genau ... ich komme aus der Nähe von Bremerhaven, da hat dinosaur recht!

@alle: Mein Rad ist nun endlich wieder komplett ... nun muss ich nur noch einiges nachholen damit ich fit werde. Bin gerne in nächster Zeit lockeren Runden dabei um erstmal zu sehen wo ich stehe.

Grüße!


----------



## endurospezi (23. April 2007)

Hallo,
ich muß mich jetzt auch mal melden.
Ich war der Bruchpilot der DamDam vom Bike geholt hat.
Mich überschätzt, den Hang unterschätzt und die Treppen nicht gesehen.
Eindeutig ein Mangel an Fahrtechnik!
Jeder andere, der Sonntag mitgefahren ist, hätte die Situation warscheinlich irgendwie in den Griff bekommen, nur ich hab voll die Kontrolle übers Bike verlohren.
Ich werde wohl nur noch Feldwege fahren - da gehts nicht steil runter und es gibt keine Treppen.
Mit Christian (DamDam) stehe ich natürlich täglich in Kontakt.
Besonders gut sieht es wohl fürs Erste nicht aus mit seinen Armen aber dazu wird er ja selbst noch schreiben. Mir geht´s dagegen viel zu gut jedenfalls gesundheitlich.
Die Materiellen Dinge (Bike usw.) sind erst mal unwichtig, dafür gibts ja die Versicherung - Hauptsache er kommt wieder schnell auf die Beine.

@ DamDam : Danke für deine moralische Unterstützung - zumindest hilfts das ich mich nicht ganz verkrieche - ich ruf dich nachher an.


----------



## baluweb (23. April 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> @ Marc
> 
> heute sollte es irgendwie nicht sein. Ich war nach dem Duschen um kurz nach 17 Uhr im Netz, dachte ich wäre zu spät und hab mir fett Torte reingezimmert. Nu sehe ich, dass du doch noch nicht los warst!!!
> 
> ...



@Maxi, nu isses 19:53Uhr und ich lese gerade deine Einladung für 19:00Uhr. Irgendwie ist der Wurm drin. Ich kann dir Mittwoch oder Donnerstag für eine kleine Abendrunde anbieten. Wie schaut's?

@DAMDAM: Ich weiß zwar nicht was genau passiert ist, aber es hört sich böse an...in dem Sinne alles Gute und die besten Genesungswünsche!!

CU Marc


----------



## maxihb (23. April 2007)

@ baluweb

ich muß ehrlich sagen, dass meine Motivation für heute eh ziemlich im A.... ist!!! Mittwoch bin ich auf nem Geburtstag, Donnerstag hab ich Nachtdienst... Ich denke für Sonntag könnte ich ne gaaaaaaaaanz lockere Runde vorschlagen... Fahre Samstag 125km RR und werde dann entsprechend platt sein.

Maxi

EDIT: Ich hab mich grade für Altenau (70 km) angemeldet!!!


----------



## DAMDAM (23. April 2007)

So dann will ich auch mal kund tun was passiert ist: 

Ich habe neben den üblichen Prellungen und Abschürfungen , habe ich leider auch zwei gebrochene Radiusköpfchen und somit beide Arme in Gips! 

Es fällt mir das einzugestehen, aber meine Saison ist damit zuende  ! Ich darf ab ca. Ende Juli / Anfang August wider auf dem MTB sitzen und auch im Gelände fahren. Das Rad wird bei Stadler untersucht und ich werde Euch auch über meine Wunden und Brüche auf dem laufenden halten ! Ich hoffe ich darf dann Anfang Mitte Juni mit Rennrad fahren beginnen ( Ja ich brauche ein Rennrad dafür, aber da 4 Wochen mindestens keinen Sport machen darf habe ich ja Zeit mir was zu suchen !) . Also wünsche ich Euch allen einen schönen Frühling und früh Sommer auf dem Rad. Hoffentlich fahren wir ab Herbst wieder ein paar Runden zusammen.

Gruß Christian


----------



## kiko (24. April 2007)

dascha hart.
wünsch dir schnellste besserung,
s.


----------



## Twinkie (24. April 2007)

@Endurospezi: Unfälle passieren halt. Feldwege helfen da auch nich weiter. 
Ab, rauf aufs Mountie und üben üben üben. Dann kannste da näxt mal auch gekonnt runternageln.....

@Chrischon: Wo Du Rennradlichen Beistand findest weißte ja.....hehe.....Kopf hoch, näxte Saison kommt! Gibt genügend Profis, die auch mal aussetzen müssen. Falls Du nen guten Physiotherapeuten brauchst, sach mal beschoid....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (24. April 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> So dann will ich auch mal kund tun was passiert ist:
> 
> Ich habe neben den üblichen Prellungen und Abschürfungen , habe ich leider auch zwei gebrochene Radiusköpfchen und somit beide Arme in Gips!



Dasja ganz große Shice!  Beide Arme in Gips... Ohje... Wünsche Dir daß die schnell wieder runter können. Das Ende der Saison ist da doch das kleinere Übel.

Gute und schnellste Besserung!
Jürgen


----------



## maxihb (24. April 2007)

@ Damdam

erst mal von mir natürlich auch schriftlich gute Besserung! Kuriere dich in Ruhe aus, und wenn es bei dir wieder geht würde ich mich als Windschattenspender anbieten! Mögen die Brüche schnell heilen und das Ego nicht zu sehr gelitten haben... 

Du kommst wieder ran an deine Form... 

Grüße

Maxi


----------



## ralfathome (24. April 2007)

moin,
so'n MIST.   Gute Besserung auch von mir.

Schmerzfrei Radfahren ist bei den betroffenen Knochen relativ schnell möglich, wenn's ein Trost ist.  Trikot anziehen bzw erst recht ausziehen ist allerdings noch sehr lange sehr mühselig.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (24. April 2007)

Danke für die vielen Genesungswünsche, aber einen Hammer habe ich noch, da ich heute nochmal beim Arzt war,weil mein Brustorb trotz Schmerzmittel weh tat,wurde ich nochmal durchleuchtet und es es wurde festgestellt, dass mein Brustbein auch noch gebrochen ist !!! Muss aber auch nicht operiert werden (Glück im Unglück) ! Das bedeutet leider nun auch endgültig das wir uns auf den Bremertrails vor September nicht mehr im Gelände sehen werden !!!!

Gruß Christian (Der in Altenau zuschauen wird und leider nicht nur da...)


----------



## wanted man (24. April 2007)

holla holla, damdam - das hats dich ja richtig übel erwischt!! ich wünsch dir gute besserung!!


----------



## kiko (24. April 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Genesungswünsche, aber einen Hammer habe ich noch, da ich heute nochmal beim Arzt war,weil mein Brustorb trotz Schmerzmittel weh tat,wurde ich nochmal durchleuchtet und es es wurde festgestellt, dass mein Brustbein auch noch gebrochen ist !!! Muss aber auch nicht operiert werden (Glück im Unglück) ! Das bedeutet leider nun auch endgültig das wir uns auf den Bremertrails vor September nicht mehr im Gelände sehen werden !!!!
> 
> Gruß Christian (Der in Altenau zuschauen wird und leider nicht nur da...)



aua! ich darf mir garnicht vorstellen, wie dat geknallt hat.

vielleicht überlegt ihr euch mal, einsteigern auf neuen trails erstmal ne einweisung zu verpassen.


----------



## ohneworte (24. April 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Genesungswünsche, aber einen Hammer habe ich noch, da ich heute nochmal beim Arzt war,weil mein Brustorb trotz Schmerzmittel weh tat,wurde ich nochmal durchleuchtet und es es wurde festgestellt, dass mein Brustbein auch noch gebrochen ist !!! Muss aber auch nicht operiert werden (Glück im Unglück) ! Das bedeutet leider nun auch endgültig das wir uns auf den Bremertrails vor September nicht mehr im Gelände sehen werden !!!!
> 
> Gruß Christian (Der in Altenau zuschauen wird und leider nicht nur da...)




Ach du ********,

gute Besserung auch von mir. Zu dem anderen Thema melde ich mich die tage bei dir! Ist ja aber nicht soo Eilig wie ich das verstanden habe.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (24. April 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> So dann will ich auch mal kund tun was passiert ist:
> 
> Ich habe neben den üblichen Prellungen und Abschürfungen , habe ich leider auch zwei gebrochene Radiusköpfchen und somit beide Arme in Gips!
> 
> ...



Moin,

für alle die wie ich mit dem Radiusköpfchen nichts anfangen konnten: http://www.lohmann-rauscher.de/enid/Oberarm/Ellenbogen/Radiuskoepfchen-_frakturen_3g.html 
LG
Jens


----------



## Priester100 (24. April 2007)

Hallo Christian,

das hört sich ja schlimm an und wenn man liest was passiert ist läuft es einen kalt den Rücken runter.
Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung und hoffe das die Schmerzen schnell vorüber gehen werden.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riser (24. April 2007)

Hallöchen!

@ Damdam

Gute Besserung von Familie Gernetzki. Positives Denken kann den Heilungsprozess begünstigen   !

Wir drücken die Daumen fürs Radl!


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## DAMDAM (25. April 2007)

Da ich diese Saison nicht so viele Reifen brauche, wie ich besitze wollte ich mal ein bißchen gutes tun : 

Ich habe :

- 3x Racing Ralph ( Ziemlich runtergefahren)

- 2x Conti Explorer Supersonic 75% Profil noch vorhanden

- 2x Larrsen TT 2.0 Ecxpetion  75 % Profil noch vorhanden (super Pannensicher bei knapp 500 g)

- 2x Michelin XCR MUD leicht angefahren (ca. 80Km)

- 2x Maxxis Flyweight ( ca. 40Km) super leicht ! 321g und 318g 


Wer etwas gebrauchen kann PN an mich ! Ich wollte die Dinger nicht verschenken aber bevor sie bei mir 3 Monate im Keller hängen und die Gummimischung auch nicht besser wird wollt ich sie gegen eine kleine Spende abgeben ! ( Ihr müßt sie Euch aber selber abholen und aus dem Regal nehmen ich kann das leider nicht  )
@Maxihb 

Ruf mich mal morgen Vormittag an, falls du am Wochenende Zeit hast !

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (26. April 2007)

@ Damdam

ich rufe dich so gegen 12:00 Uhr an, wenn ich mir dem "Sportunterricht" fertig bin... wenn du dir bitte überlegen würdest, was du für die Flyweights haben möchest. 

Grüße

Maxi


----------



## ohneworte (26. April 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Da ich diese Saison nicht so viele Reifen brauche, wie ich besitze wollte ich mal ein bißchen gutes tun :
> 
> Ich habe :
> 
> ...




Moin,

wie schreibst du eigentlich? 

LG
Jens


----------



## DAMDAM (26. April 2007)

@Jens 

Ich habe eine Sekretärin !!!


----------



## wanted man (26. April 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Ich wollte die Dinger nicht verschenken aber bevor sie bei mir 3 Monate im Keller hängen und die Gummimischung auch nicht besser wird wollt ich sie gegen eine kleine Spende abgeben !



eine alte rennradfahrer-weisheit besagt ja, das die reifen durch lagerung im dunklen nur besser werden ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (30. April 2007)

ich kann dieses Thread nicht auf die zweite Seite absacken lassen    

Bei mir ist momentan nur das RR dran, weil mein MTB bei Campa steht *kriecht tubeless* aber am WE würd ich gerne mal wieder... gerne natürlich in Garlstedt!!!

Maxi


----------



## Priester100 (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
wenn es am Sonntag ist wäre ich dabei 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## FORT_man (1. Mai 2007)

Hallöchen,

zuerst noch mal alles Gute für unseren Kollegen DamDam, ich hoffe, daß es Dir schon ein kleines bischen besser geht!

So, was liegt heute an?

Ich werde um 12:00 am HaW sein, heute reicht es auch nur für den AB-Trail, da ich noch ein paar weitere Sachen auf dem Zettel habe.

Gruß Martinez


----------



## maxihb (1. Mai 2007)

@ Priester

ich werde das wahrscheinlich relativ spontan entscheiden wie ich am WE trainiere, oder ob ich den Weg zur Arbeit dazu nutze. Weil ich gehe ab Freitag Abend erst mal in 4 Nachtdienste...

Lose Zeit Samstag 16:00 Uhr Garlstedt...

Maxi (heute auf dem RR ziwschen Bokel und Langen zu finden!)


----------



## cand.arch (2. Mai 2007)

@ Damdam, 

ich hab´s gestern auf der Ausfahrt nach Hamburg gehört. Nicht besonders 
schön!!! Lass den Kopf nicht hängen, solange keine bleibenden Schäden... 

Naja, du weißt schon. 

Gute Besserung von mir, ich drück dir die Daumen!!!


----------



## ralfathome (2. Mai 2007)

moin,
hätten die MTBr aus HB trotz (oder wegen) Fußball Interresse an einer *ruhigen *ABtrail-Runde am Donnerstag, 18:00, ab HaW?

Gruß ralf


----------



## maxihb (2. Mai 2007)

@ ralf

ich kann leider nicht. Hab Dienst und mein Scotty ist immer noch bei Campa. Muß morgen unbedingt dran denken, dass ich ihm meinen XTR-Umwerfer vorbei bringe...

Maxi

PS:  Haste jetzt davon, dass du in Schwanewede nicht mirfahren wolltest!!! (oben links unter "maxihb")


----------



## juk (3. Mai 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> hätten die MTBr aus HB trotz (oder wegen) Fußball Interresse an einer *ruhigen *ABtrail-Runde am Donnerstag, 18:00, ab HaW?
> 
> Gruß ralf



Fußball?? Who cares about Fußball??

Ich hätte Interesse! 18h ist allerdings etwas zu früh! Ich bräuchte noch ca. 15-30 min. Ich bin für *18:20* oder Du holst mich ab, wenn sich sonst niemand meldet.

Bis dann,
Jürgen


----------



## wanted man (3. Mai 2007)

Habt ihr schon gesehen, was aus dem schönen Trail rings um den Mahndorfer See geworden ist?? Mich hat gestern abend der Schlag getroffen.
Das Ding nennt sich jetzt "Rundweg um den See" und ist mit 3 m Breite auch für größere Fußgängerhorden geeignet. Zusätzlich haben sie dann auch noch 3 Meter rechts und links vom Weg jedes Gebüsch und jeden Baum weggesäbelt.
Härter als uns MTBiker trifft das höchstens noch die lokale Nackedei-Szene.


----------



## ralfathome (3. Mai 2007)

moin,

der Treff am heutigen Donnerstag ist somit auf 18:30, HaW, verschoben.

@Maxi: ich freue mich, mal der Maßstab zu sein. und bin von Deiner Performance beeindruckt. 
UST am Scottie?, Crossmax SL vermutlich??  Klappt das mit dem Umwerfer bis Samstag?

Gruß
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (3. Mai 2007)

@ ralf

mein Rad ist bis Sa fertig... no tube wird probehalber mit den vorhandenen LR getestet... mit dem Umwerfer bitte nicht weiter Fragen. Der passt vom Durchmesser nicht ans Scotty. Aber hab mir sagen lassen, dass Damdam noch einen liegen hat. Ich werde da wohl mal in Verhandlungen eintreten. 

Darf ich mal fragen, was du mit meiner Performance meinst??? Stehe grade auf dem Schlauch...

Sa 16:00 Garlstedt??? machen wirs fest??? Lockere Runde, bin momentan etwas unfit!!!

Maxi


----------



## DAMDAM (3. Mai 2007)

@Maxihb

Das mit dem Umwerfer sollten wir hinbekommen  

@All 

War heute nochmal beim Arzt: Rechter Arm wirklich nur angebrochen und dürfte in 4 Wochen wieder zum biken auf der Straße taugen. Linker Arm ist leider die Elle durch und das wird wohl noch etwas dauern  , aber ich recht zuversichtlich, dass ich Mitte Juni spätestens Rennrad fahren kann  

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (4. Mai 2007)

@ ralf

ähm... da leider der Dienstag nicht vor diesem WE ist, muß ich leider in ermangelung eines MTB absagen. War gestern abend etwas Matsch in der Birne. Hatte wohl zuviele nicht legale Dämpfe abbekommen...

Greetz

Maxi


----------



## dinosaur (4. Mai 2007)

@wanted man: dann sind jetzt wenigstens die Brennnesseln und Brombeersträucher weg und man kann viel besser überholen 

@maxi: bekommst du schlauchlos mit diesem Latexmilchzeug? Must dann mal deine Erfahrungen  berichten.

@damdam: große Verwirrnis: was ist denn nun Kaputt: Elle= ulna (unten bzw. kleinfingerseitig) oder Speiche= radius(-Köpfchen) (oben bzw. daumenseitig)?

@alle : leider ist mein WE schon fast vollständig bikefrei verplant 

Ciao
dino


----------



## juk (4. Mai 2007)

@dino
Na sowhat!? Seit wann biste denn im Racing Team??


----------



## riser (4. Mai 2007)

Moinsens!

Wollt mich auch mal wieder zu Wort melden und gleich mal nachfragen, ob jemand am Samstag Nachmittag Lust auf ne längere Tour hat. Über Strecke und Richtung habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht und bin für Vorschläge offen, sollte nur nicht unter 3h Stunden werden.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## riser (5. Mai 2007)

Mahlzeit!

Da sich bis jetzt ja noch keiner auf meine Anfrage gemeldet hat, mach ich mal folgende Ansage:
Gegen 14:30h werde ich mich aufs Radl schwingen und mal locker grobe Richtung Bassum fahren. Geplant sind etwa 3-4h.

Wer spontan noch Lust bekommen sollte kann sich ja nochmal melden und zeitgerecht zum Restaurant Waldkater an der B6 kommen. 

Anderenfalls kann ich natürlich auch zum Sparmarkt in Sudweyhe kommen. 

Hauptsache vorher Bescheid gesagt.


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## maxihb (6. Mai 2007)

@ dino

Sorry, hatte deinen Post irgendwie überlesen. Ich bekomme die FRM-Milch in die Reifen. Laut Campa werde ich also nunmehr Pannenfrei durchs Bikerleben, oder vielmehr durch den Wald, kommen. Erfahrungsbericht folgt natürlich sobald ich erste Tubelessendrücke gewinnen konnte. 

Z.B. würde ich gerne Samstag früh um 8:00 Uhr in Garlstedt fahren.

Maxi


----------



## wanted man (6. Mai 2007)

war heute zum ersten mal auf der "großen höhe" biken. (nicht auf den golan höhen, wie das foto vermuten lässt). hab einen netten trail aber ansonsten nur mullersandige waldautobahnen auf dem Übungsplatz gefunden. kennt sich dort jemand aus.  
t


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (6. Mai 2007)

juk schrieb:


> @dino
> Na sowhat!? Seit wann biste denn im Racing Team??



Noch ganz frisch. Ich dachte, nach ca 25 MTB-Rennen wäre das mal angebracht 


So sah mein Wochenendbike aus:


----------



## riser (6. Mai 2007)

Moin die Damen und Herren,

nachdem sich so unheimlich viele für eine Samstag-Nachmittag-Tour begeistern ließen, habe ich mich wohl oder übel alleine losgemacht. Zufälligerweise kam just im Augenblicke meines Tour-Starts eine Gruppe Rennradler an meinem Haus vorbeigeflitzt. Eine Einladung zum Mitfahren nahm ich bereitwillig an und dann ging es auch gleich zügig los.

@ Ralph: 
Ich weiß jetzt wie es sich anfühlt, wenn man sich einfach mal Rennradlern mit dem Mountainbike anschließt. Eigentlich wollte ich ja 70km in 3-4h fahren, so war ich nun 60km in 2h unterwegs (ein Geschwindigkeitsschnitt, den ich so wohl noch nie gefahren bin).

Anderes Thema:

Claudia und ich haben uns für den Rocky Mountain-Marathon in Willingen am 03.06.07 ( www.Bike-Festival.de ) angemeldet. Gibt es noch andere Teilnehmer aus dem Bremer Raum? 

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## ralfathome (7. Mai 2007)

riser schrieb:


> .......
> @ Ralph:
> Ich weiß jetzt wie es sich anfühlt, wenn man sich einfach mal Rennradlern mit dem Mountainbike anschließt. ..............


moin,
zwei der schnellsten MTBker aus HB machen das ja regelmäßig, die Grundschnelligkeit leidet also nicht. 
Bei dem Roten setzt die Trittfrequenz Grenzen, das Steppen vom Hinterbau wird so dynamisch, daß der Hinterreifen auf flachem Asphalt abhebt. 

@Maxi: hab am Samstag zwar noch was Anderes, aber ich bin dabei. Ma wieder richtig in der Matsche wühlen.  

Welchen Smiley nehm ich denn jetzt noch..
ralf


----------



## maxihb (7. Mai 2007)

@ ralf 

da freu ich mich doch... ich hoffe du hast nix dagegen, dass ich am Samstag mit variierendem Luftdruck fahren möchte (ab und zu mal zum Auto und +/- Luftdruck spieken). Möchte die Tubeless-Milch in möglichst vielen Varianten durchs Unterholz jagen. Mal schaun was das taucht.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sich Marc bestimmt anschließt, oder??? Wer noch??? 

Grüße

Maxi 

PS: @ Ralf: Mittwoch 10:00 HaW zur RR-3-Hügelrunde???


----------



## baluweb (7. Mai 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> Z.B. würde ich gerne Samstag früh um 8:00 Uhr in Garlstedt fahren.
> Maxi



??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
Ist schon wieder Zeit für Niteride???
Marc (...der zu der Zeit üblicherweise schläft, und falls nicht, sich euch anschließen wird!)


----------



## maxihb (7. Mai 2007)

@Marc

8 Uhr ist doch schon spät am Tach!!! Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm... oder so  

Wollte nur rechtzeitig zum Frühstück wieder daheim sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (7. Mai 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> @ ralf
> 
> da freu ich mich doch... ich hoffe du hast nix dagegen, dass ich am Samstag mit variierendem Luftdruck fahren möchte (ab und zu mal zum Auto und +/- Luftdruck spieken).


Nö, kein Problem



maxihb schrieb:


> PS: @ Ralf: Mittwoch 10:00 HaW zur RR-3-Hügelrunde???


Nö, keine Zeit (und die aktuelle Wetterlage kombiniert meinem Superschönwettersonntagsgemütlichrumrollenrenner überhaupt nicht)


			
				baluweb schrieb:
			
		

> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????? ????????????????
> Ist schon wieder Zeit für Niteride???


Nö, eigentlich nicht. 

*Aber wieder eine tolle Idee von Dir! Garlstedt by night, nächste Woche vielleicht? Sunset-Night-Ride.  Jemand dabei?*


----------



## Priester100 (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
leider sind die letzten Touren immer dann gewesen wenn ich keine Zeit habe oder mein Rad defekt ist 
Ich werde vieleicht am Freitag eine kleine Tour starten aber die genaue Zeit kann ich noch nicht sagen.
Ich könnte mir z.B Worpswede vorstellen oder auch nur den AB Tail.

@riser:Werde in Willingen auch mitfahren und habe vor die 54 Km Runde zu fahren und es wäre schön wenn vieleicht noch mehr Bremer lust hätten.
Ich werde mit zwei bis drei Leuten starten.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## maxihb (8. Mai 2007)

So ein Night-Sunset-Ride wäre ne ziemlich bescheuerte Idee... ich habe nächste Woche vorbelastung auf Altenau. Da wäre so ne Aktion sicher contraproduktiv. Meinetwegen könnten wir uns diese Woche zum Nightride treffen... Donnerstag 23:00 Uhr würde mir ganz gut passen (ich hab Spätdienstwoche)

Sunsetride bitte ich auf nach dem 20.05. zu schieben. Da wäre ich bei.... 

Grüße

Maxi (der morgen wieder im Besitz seines MTB ist...)

PS: In Willingen nehme ich nicht teil....


----------



## DAMDAM (8. Mai 2007)

Ich fahre nicht in Willingen    aber ich werde die 106 Km in Neuhaus Hochsolling fahren, wenn jemand da auch fahren möchte sollten wir mal über eine Team Meldung nachdenken, Ich bin da nicht IBC gebunden (soweit ich weiß).


Gruß Christian (der auch hoffentlich in 10 Tagen die Teile für sein neues Bike zusammen hat *freu* )


----------



## endurospezi (8. Mai 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Ich fahre nicht in Willingen    aber ich werde die 106 Km in Neuhaus Hochsolling fahren, wenn jemand da auch fahren möchte sollten wir mal über eine Team Meldung nachdenken, Ich bin da nicht IBC gebunden (soweit ich weiß).
> 
> 
> Gruß Christian (der auch hoffentlich in 10 Tagen die Teile für sein neues Bike zusammen hat *freu* )



Hallo Christian,

sowas (zuversichtliches) lese ich besonders gern - geht runter wie Öl. (Wann ist "106km Neuhaus Hochsolling")

Wenn die Knochen genauso schnell wieder neu sind wie´s Bike wär´s super.

In einer Woche wird´s bei mir mit dem Biken wohl wieder gehn.

Bei dir dauert´s ja noch etwas länger      , aber wenn dein Rad erst im Wohnzimmer steht, bist du doppelt so schnell wieder heil! 

Beste Wünsche und viele Grüße

Bruchpilot Veiko


----------



## maxihb (8. Mai 2007)

@ Damdam

schön, dass du wieder zuversichtlich klingst.  Wegen des Schraubens helfe ich dir gerne. Dann lerne ich gleichzeitig noch etwas bei. Ich hab ab dem 18.5. frei und darf bis zum 20. ja nur dosiert Radln... Also sag einfach bescheid.

Übrigens, 2008 fahren wir in Chemnitz unter die Top10!!!!

Bis die Tage

Maxi (MTB ist erst Donnerstag fertig)

PS: Bist du morgen gegen 14 Uhr telefonisch erreichbar???


----------



## ralfathome (8. Mai 2007)

moin,
der Allersheimer Mountainbike Cup in Neuhaus im Solling findet am 7./8. Juli statt. Für den Marathon werden die Distanzen 25/53/106 Km angeboten. Mehr dazu hier: http://www.mountainbike-cup.de/ 

Willingen nein, Kami-Cup nein, Altenau ja, Neuhaus ja, Iburg ?,


----------



## DAMDAM (8. Mai 2007)

@Maxihb

Ich habe morgen erst ab 15:00 Uhr Uni, d.h. ja ich bin 14:00 Uhr noch zu Hause. Ich hoffe mal, dass ich am 18.05 meinen neuen Rahmen+Gabel abholen kann, wann ich das alles umbauen darf weiß ich noch nicht ! Radfahren wird wohl noch ein bißchen dauern, beim Probesitzen heute war es schon schwer die Arme bis zum Lenker zu strecken, an fahren war nicht zu denken, brauchte zwei Leute die das Rad halten  . 

Ich sage nur es wird ein schönes und stabiles Bike, womit nicht umbedingt jeder rechnen würde  (Es wird kein Scott Scale)

Gruß Christian


----------



## Twinkie (9. Mai 2007)

...jetzt sag nich dynamics......


----------



## DAMDAM (9. Mai 2007)

Nee sowas werde ich nicht fahren ... aber ich bin für Vorschläge offen... 
Als Tipp : - Von Scott ist es nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riser (9. Mai 2007)

Mahlzeit!

Wer hat denn Lust, nachher so gegen 17:30h/ 18:00h ne Runde durch Warwer Sand/ Krusenberg zu ziehen.

Als Treffpunkt schlage ich wieder Waldkater an der B6 oder Sparmarkt Sudweyhe vor.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## ralfathome (9. Mai 2007)

moin,
der neue Christian'sche Drahtesel wird also *schön *und *stabil *, schreibt er. Dann kann es doch nur ein Centurion No Pogo sein. Oder ein Specialized Enduro.

Na ja, wird schon was Gutes sein!


----------



## maxihb (10. Mai 2007)

Ich habe da so eine Idee... ich verrate sie aber nicht!!!

@ Ralf: sehemn wir uns Samstag um 8:00 Uhr???

Maxi


----------



## DAMDAM (10. Mai 2007)

@ Ralf

Specialized ist schon ganz gut Ralf ! Ich würde sagen die Marke stimmt , mal sehen wann ich ein Bild davon präsentieren kann und vorallem wann ich damit fahren kann ! (Dies ist im Sinne von Fahrrad bewegen gemeint, nur um fiesen  Kommentaren vorzubeugen)

Gruß Christian

P.S. Maxihb du hast Post und richtig geraten !


----------



## dinosaur (10. Mai 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> der neue Christian'sche Drahtesel wird also *schön *und *stabil *, schreibt er. Dann kann es doch nur ein Centurion No Pogo sein. Oder ein Specialized Enduro.
> 
> Na ja, wird schon was Gutes sein!



    

Da wird unser damdam wohl zum Specialisten werden und uns dann in
epischer Breite die Vorteile seiner neuen Presspappe  schildern 

Ciao
dino

ps: will....will ich.....willingen


----------



## DAMDAM (10. Mai 2007)

@ Dino

Na ob das so episch wird weiß ich noch nicht hatte ja erst ne Sitzprobe mit Hindernissen (Kann ja beide Arme noch nicht strecken  ) und wer sagt das es Joghurtbecher wird, wenn dann geht sowieso nur Joghurtbecher mit Löffel


----------



## juk (10. Mai 2007)

Wo sitztprobt man denn so episch? 

Wenn es morgen (Freitag) nicht allzu regnerisch wird, würde ich gerne mal zum Weyer Berg oder über den Abtrail tingeln. Wäre fein wenn mir jemand etwas Windschatten bieten würde. (Bin ziemlich unfit  )

Also: *Freitag, 15:30, Kuhsiel.*

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## ralfathome (10. Mai 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> @ Ralf: sehemn wir uns Samstag um 8:00 Uhr???
> 
> Maxi


Von meiner Seite aus ja. 
Bin noch unentschlossen wegen der Bereifung. Womit fährst Du?

Samstag 8:00, Parkplatz an der alten B6 bei Km 36,3, nördlich von Heilshorn. Bike-Reifen-Luftdruck und Matschtest in Schmidt's Kiefern.

@Christian: war meine nopogo Bemerkung fies? War eigentlich als herzliche Aufmunterung gedacht. Werde mich künftig mäßigen!

ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (10. Mai 2007)

@Ralf 

Wieso ?? Von der Farbe sind die fast gleich, nur das ich zwei Flaschenhalter haben werde  .

Wünsche Euch noch viel Spaß beim biken im Juni darf ich hoffentlich auch wieder  und viel Spaß in Willingen und genießt da die Atmosphäre und auch die Messe  

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (10. Mai 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> @Ralf
> 
> Wieso ?? Von der Farbe sind die fast gleich, nur das ich zwei Flaschenhalter haben werde  .
> ......
> Gruß Christian


   Gleich zwei??   

Übertreib es am Anfang nicht.  Mit dem Biken, natürlich! Kommentare darfste gern schießen.


----------



## maxihb (11. Mai 2007)

@ ralf

da im Winter meine RacingRalf mit mittlerem Druck fahrbar waren, werde ich mit selbigen und etwas weniger Druck morgen früh dort erscheinen....  

Wer hatte den blöden Vorschlag soooo früh zu starten???  

Maxi


----------



## DAMDAM (11. Mai 2007)

*Achtung* 

Wichtig für alle Willingenfahrer, die auch schon am Freitag in Willingen sind :

http://www.light-bikes.de/website/n...ontinental-mountain-king-in-willingen-gesucht

Schaut umbedingt bei Conti vorbei und wenn ihr die Reifen nicht mögt ich nehme sie gerne ! @Steffen das wäre sicherlich eine bessere Wahl als dein Tioga´s

Gruß Christian


----------



## riser (11. Mai 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> *Achtung*
> 
> Wichtig für alle Willingenfahrer, die auch schon am Freitag in Willingen sind :
> 
> ...



Moin!

Prima!   Da werden wir Freitag wohl gleich mal vorbeischauen und vielleicht bekommt man ja einen Satz ab. Brauchen sowieso mal wieder einen Reservesatz. 
Danke für die Info  


08:00h morgen ist mir glaube ich zu früh, zumal ich den Treffpunkt nicht genau kenne und Zeit für die Suche einplanen müsste.


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## baluweb (11. Mai 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> @ ralf
> Wer hatte den blöden Vorschlag soooo früh zu starten???
> Maxi



DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## maxihb (11. Mai 2007)

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRR????

Du bist doch hoffentlich dabei, oder???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baluweb (11. Mai 2007)

Bei derartigen Zeiten machen ich generell keine Zusagen. Der Wille ist da, zeigt sich, ob das Fleisch mitspielt...


----------



## maxihb (11. Mai 2007)

Wo ein Wille ist, da ist auch ein Trail!!!!


----------



## ralfathome (11. Mai 2007)

äähhh, ja. dann bis morgen. also nachher. gleich...


----------



## ralfathome (12. Mai 2007)

moin,
war heute 'ne tolle Matscherei.  

Altenau ist übrigens gebucht für 105 schöne Km.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## maxihb (12. Mai 2007)

joooooo.... Schlammpackung war mal wieder richtig geil!!!

2 Runden in Altenau sollen genug sein


----------



## DAMDAM (12. Mai 2007)

Ich komm zum Zugucken und Flaschenreichen in Altenau ! Mal sehen wie so ein Event als Zuschauer ist !?! Naja bald sitze ich hoffentlich auch wieder auf dem Rad !

da fällt mir ein:

@Ralf

Schön das du wieder im Forum aktiv bist ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (12. Mai 2007)

@ Damdam

nächstes Jahr machst du uns wieder alle platt... Wann kommt dein neues Radl in die Wohnung? Du bist doch bestimmt wieder am Rolle rollen, oder???

Maxi

PS: Weiterhin beste Genesungswünsche!!!


----------



## DAMDAM (12. Mai 2007)

Nee rolle muß noch bis mindestens 24.05 warten, da habe ich meinen Arztbesuch ! Mit dem plattmachen, dass werden wir dieses Jahr nochmal versuchen   Ich biete da Hochsolling (53/106km ?), Duisburg oder auch Bad Py. und Neustadt/Harz an  

Gruß Christian (der hoffentlich Himmelfahrt mit basteln anfangen kann  )


----------



## ralfathome (12. Mai 2007)

Was ist denn hier los?

Wenn Du für das Schrauben Hilfe brauchst sagste Bescheid.

Die 106 im Solling überlegste Dir aber bitte gründlich!!!

Ich bin hier nur aushilfsweise aktiv, weil einer der Hauptaktiven im Moment verhindert ist und deswegen gelegentlich nix los war, hier im Forum. 

Gruß
ralf

PS: wie sieht es denn beim endurospezi aus?


----------



## DAMDAM (12. Mai 2007)

@ Ralf 

Danke für das Angebot, die 106 Km im Solling würde ich auch eher mit dem Ziel Höhenmeter- und Kilometersammeln fahren, als mit Vollgas durch (Ziel eher 5:30 als unter 5h !) Auf den Kurzstrecken werde ich eh keine Chance mehr haben, deshald eher lang und das Jahr als weiteres Aufbaujahr sehen! 
Man verliert ja auch nicht alle Kondition in 5 Wochen bzw. Ich denke ich werde Anfang Juli schon wieder ein akzeptables Niveau haben und setze das Hauptaugenmerk halt auf die zweite Saisonhälfte! Hochsolling wäre da mehr eine etwas andere Trainingseinheit und außerdem könnten wir das zusammen fahren, wenn du mir in der zweiten nicht davon fährst 

Gruß Christian 

@Maxihb 

Wie fährt sich das neue Setup ? Für welchen Luftdruck hast du dich entschieden ? Wie hält das System die Luft ? Schreib mal einen Bericht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (13. Mai 2007)

@ Damdam

Tubeless werde ich erst nach dem Altenau-Marathon fahren können. Die RacingRalf sind etwas zu weit für die Marvic-LR... die Milch ist zwischen drin, momentan leider auch noch die Ultraleichtschläuche. Nach Altenau kümmert sich Campa noch mal drum. 

Also bitte ich in punkto Tubeless-Bericht um etwa Geduld  

Den Luftdruck für Altenau könnte wegen der Schlammschlacht gestern noch nicht ermittelt werden, die Entscheidung hierrüber erfolgt Montagnachmitag!!! 

Grüße

Maxi (verdammt, was fahr ich denn im Juni fürn Rennen???)


----------



## juk (13. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusamm!

Ich habe mich nun auch für (bitte nicht lachen!) 1 Runde in Altenau angemeldet.  

Und nun zur Rubrik _Bitte melde Dich_:
Am *Dienstag* werde im *18:30 Uhr* Richtung Weyer Berg starten um noch einige Höhenmeter zu sammeln. Wenn wer mit will, schlage ich als Treffpunkt *Kuhsiel* vor!

Bis denne,
Jürgen


----------



## riser (13. Mai 2007)

juk schrieb:


> Hallo zusamm!
> 
> Ich habe mich nun auch für (bitte nicht lachen!) 1 Runde in Altenau angemeldet.
> 
> ...




Moin Jürgen,

wenn es kribbelt in den Fingern und den Beinen, dann kann Mann wohl einfach nicht anders.   

Wie sieht es denn mit der anderen Veranstaltung aus? Hast du dich da schon entschieden?


Gruß 

Dirk  

PS: Der Frühling wäre so eine schöne Jahreszeit, wenn nicht dabei auch die ganzen Trails zuwuchern würden.


----------



## ralfathome (14. Mai 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> ..........
> Maxi (...., was fahr ich denn im Juni fürn Rennen???)


moin,
diesen Marathon vielleicht?: http://www.mtb-sharkattack.net/index1.htm

@Juk: Dienstag geht bei mir nicht, leider!


----------



## riser (14. Mai 2007)

Moin!

Also wir werden am 17.06. in Biesenrode sein.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## ohneworte (15. Mai 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> *Achtung*
> 
> Wichtig für alle Willingenfahrer, die auch schon am Freitag in Willingen sind :
> 
> ...




Moin,

ich bin auch alle drei Tage in Willingen vor Ort. Wer möchte kann sich ja bei mir auf dem Stand blicken lassen und mir die Zeit bei der Arbeit mit nem Klönschnack verkürzen.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## juk (15. Mai 2007)

riser schrieb:


> Moin Jürgen,
> 
> Wie sieht es denn mit der anderen Veranstaltung aus? Hast du dich da schon entschieden?



Ich will erstmal Altenau überleben! *tiefstapel* Danach entscheide ich dann, ob ich mir Willingen antue.  

@ralf
Danke für den Briefkasten-Input!  

bisdietage,
Jürgen


----------



## riser (15. Mai 2007)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bin auch alle drei Tage in Willingen vor Ort. Wer möchte kann sich ja bei mir auf dem Stand blicken lassen und mir die Zeit bei der Arbeit mit nem Klönschnack verkürzen.
> 
> ...




Moin Jens,

da wir auch alle drei Tage in Willingen sein werden, werden wir mit Sicherheit auch das ein oder andere Mal bei dir am Stand auftauchen und mal überprüfen, was es bei Univega so an Werbegeschenken gibt.  

C U

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Priester100 (15. Mai 2007)

Auch meine Begleiter und ich werden mal vorbei kommen und abstauben 

Gruß Steffen


PS: Natürlich kommen wir auch um ein wenig zu schnacken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (16. Mai 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> (verdammt, was fahr ich denn im Juni fürn Rennen???)



Biesenrode überlege ich mir, wenn ich die beiden RR-Rennen in Walle und BHV überlebt habe  


Maxi (am Samstag mit den wahrscheinlich häßlichsten Trinkflaschen unterwegs, die man für einen uro bekommen kann!!!)


----------



## juk (16. Mai 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> Maxi (am Samstag mit den wahrscheinlich häßlichsten Trinkflaschen unterwegs, die man für einen uro bekommen kann!!!)



Hey! Ich dachte Samstag ist für Dich Ruhetag! Ruhe vor dem Sturm am Sonntag!


----------



## maxihb (17. Mai 2007)

juk schrieb:


> Hey! Ich dachte Samstag ist für Dich Ruhetag! Ruhe vor dem Sturm am Sonntag!




Ähm... ich meinte Sonntag... weil wegen da ist ja dieses komische Rennen in Altenau... hatte mich scheinbar verschrieben. Samstag wird nur ne halbe Stunde locker eingefahren und das MTB auf hochglanz poliert!!! 

Wo treffen wir uns denn am Sonntag morgen??? ich wollte um 8:00 Uhr +/- 15 min dort sein.

Maxi (das mit dem Sturm am Sonntag sehe ich etwas anders... bin froh wenn ich unter 4 Stunden bleibe)


----------



## DAMDAM (17. Mai 2007)

Moin Moin 

Ich werfemal den hier ins Rennen :

http://www.wsv.harz.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=125&Itemid=90

Bin Ich 2000 schonmal gefahren und muss sagen macht Spaß und ist nicht einfach ! Vielleicht sieht man mich da auch schon auf der Strecke  .

Gruß Christian

@ Dirk 

Kannst Du was zu der Strecke in Biesenrode sagen? Ist die vom Untergrund eher "Erschütterungs"-freundlich oder haben die da viele Steinfelder bzw. Wurzelfelder oder große Stufen in den Abfahrten ? Habe jetzt zwar etwas mehr Federweg 100mm vorne und hinten soll aber noch ein bißchen in den Abfahrten aufpassen


----------



## ralfathome (18. Mai 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> Wo treffen wir uns denn am Sonntag morgen??? ich wollte um 8:00 Uhr +/- 15 min dort sein.



moin,
ich auch. PN dazu ist unterwegs.

@Christian: es gibt Fotos von Biesenrode bei Dirk, "Sturz" und 25-30% Gefälle, oder so. Das gefällt, gell! *Neugiermodus* Du *hast* 100mm Federweg oder Du *wirst haben*?

Gruß
ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (18. Mai 2007)

@Ralf 
Hinten habe ich 100mm und Vorne hole ich die 100mm heute ab   und zusammen stecken werde ich es ab Montag und drauf sitzen hoffentlich nach Arztbesuch am Donnerstag und dann vielleicht am Freitag auf dem Abtrail (das ist aber noch viel Zukunftsmusik*leider*) . Ich hoffe euch passiert nichts am Sonntag und ich hoffe ich schaffe es ein paar Fotos von Euch allen in Altenau zu machen. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (18. Mai 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> ......
> 
> Ich hoffe euch passiert nichts am Sonntag und ich hoffe ich schaffe es ein paar Fotos von Euch allen in Altenau zu machen.
> 
> Gruß Christian


Danke, wäre schön wenn Du auch da bist. (Und wenn Juk es mal bis zur Startlinie schafft.) Viel Spaß beim Zusammenschrauben.

Und nun zu Altenau:

Zeit zum Träumen: Das Durchschnittstempo vom Vorjahr, 18,85Km/h. , möchte ich gern verbessern: alles unter 5h30min ist i.O.. Und zum runden 20er ist es ja so weit nicht, 5:12 darf dann die Zeit sein.

Und die Realität: 105 Km fährt man nicht mal so, die Luft wird dünner. 17 Teilnehmer in der Klasse (Senioren Fun, hähä), der letzte Platz ist mir fast sicher. Egal.

Von den 35ern möchte ich nicht eingeholt werden, von den 105ern nicht überrundet. Ordentlich durchfahren und ordentlich ins Ziel kommen. Und bloß kein Krampf beim Absteigen nach der Zieldurchfahrt.

Bis denn dann
ralf


----------



## juk (19. Mai 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Danke, wäre schön wenn Du auch da bist. (Und wenn Juk es mal bis zur Startlinie schafft.)



Jo! Noch schöner wäre eine Besichtigung sowohl der Start- als auch der Ziellinie meinerseits! Ich geb mein bestes!

Werde wohl auch gegen 8:00 in Altenau eintrudeln. Wir laufen uns sicher übern Weg!

Bis denne,
Jürgen


----------



## DAMDAM (19. Mai 2007)

Moin Moin

Ich will noch nicht zuviel versprechen, aber zieht  Euch mal schöne Trikots an, Ich werde wahrscheinlich mit einer Videokamera Eure Leistung festhalten   Also immer  , Ich habe mir auch schon die besten Anstiege ausgesucht dafür .

Gruß Christian (Bin so ab ca. 9:00 Uhr in Altenau je nach Autobahn )


----------



## Priester100 (19. Mai 2007)

Wer hat lust auf eine Tour duch das schöne Bremer Umland. 
Ich möchte morgen mein Rad nach Garlstedt bewegen und werde wohl so um 13.30 von HaW starten.
Vieleicht hat ja jemand der kein Rennen fährt lust 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## maxihb (19. Mai 2007)

@ damdam

gelb-schwarzes Trikot auf Scotty wie immer... und wenn du zu frech wirst, dann werf ich dir ne Flasche an Kopp :

Bis morgen früüüüüüüüüüüüh dann!!!

Maxi 

PS: viel Spaß auch an die Tourer... ist zwar mein Revier, aber ich fürchte ich werde morgen 70 km in Altenau fahren müssen!!!


----------



## Priester100 (20. Mai 2007)

Habe einen Platten und muß erst mal einen Schlauch suchen 
Werde leider erst un 14.00 am HaW sein können. 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Twinkie (20. Mai 2007)

MoinMoin!

Das war ja heude was, eieiei .... gar nich jut ... wie machen wir das mit dem Bildertausch?


----------



## maxihb (20. Mai 2007)

Also für einen ausführlichen Rennbericht bin ich grade zu müde, folgt morgen.

Ich bin scheinbar der einzigste bremer MTBker, der ein "normales" Rennen fahren konnte... ok, dreimalig Bodenkontakt mit leichten Schleifspuren an den Beine!!! Aber sonst ohne großere Probleme (   ich lasse mal meine Rücken- und Handschmerzen sowie sich anbahnende Krämpfe während des Rennens unerwähnt  ) mit 3:48 Std auf Platz 152 bei den 70ern gefinisht!!! 

Grüße 

Maxi (der wo noch mal die besten Grüße und herzlichen Dank an seine Supportcrew loswerden möchte...   )


----------



## baluweb (20. Mai 2007)

@Steffen: Hast du heute noch deinen Plan verwirklicht und bist Richtung Gralstedt unterwegs gewesen? Mir ist kurz vor Ritterhude bei der Hammebrücke ein "schwarzer Biltz" entgegen gekommen...das könntest du gewesen sein??? Ich hatte heute mit meinem Mädel "Normalradtag" auf der Agenda und bin über Wasserhorst Richtung Moorlose Kirche gefahren...

@Racer: Gruß an alle Altenauer! Da ich gestern schon keine Meisterschale aus Wolfsburg holen konnte, hätte ich das heute fast mal wagen können...aber das 2:0 war trotzdem sehenswert .

Bis dann
Marc


----------



## ralfathome (20. Mai 2007)

Priester100 schrieb:


> Habe einen Platten und muß erst mal einen Schlauch suchen.....
> Gruß Steffen


Du auch?

Tolle Zeit, Maxi!!! Respekt 

Ist Jürgen auch gut durch?

Vielen Dank an Jürgen und Dirk für die angebotene Hilfe.. 

21 Km hab ich auf'm Tacho, halb gefahren halb gelaufen. Schnitt 8,8 Km/h. Auf der zweiten schnellen Abfahrt war Schluß mit rumbrettern. Mit dem platten Hinterrad zurückschieben und gucken was die anderen Starter so machen. 

Viele Grüße
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (20. Mai 2007)

@ Ralf

über die Zeit reden wir nicht mehr, bevor ich sie 2008 um 18 min geschlagen habe!!! Vor Jügen hab ich nix gehört... war schon wech als ich ins Ziel gerollt bin...

ich dachte mich tritt n Pferd als mich Ralf seelenruhig auf der zweiten Runde nach der ersten Abfahrt (zum Glück hab ich mich außer Sichtweite abgelegt) anfeuerte... brauchte erst mal ein paar Sekundem zum Verarbeiten der Szene.. hättest ja im Prinzip nur nach nem Schlauch brüllen müssen...


  Maxi  (sich über die tolle Harztout heute freut)


----------



## Twinkie (20. Mai 2007)

@ralf atom  : Hör bloß auf ... 2 Platte, 2 Stürze und nun krümmt er sich mit Bauchkrämpfen hier aufm Sofa rum ... echt nicht toll gelaufen hute ... mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich 1,5 Stunden im Ziel gewartet habe und hinter mir ein Krankenwagen nach dem anderen durchrollte ... da lagen die Nerven dann schon mal ein wenig blank, so dass ich meinem Frust bei den Zeitabnahmeonkels freien Lauf gelassen habe *grrrrrrrrrrrrrr* leicht beschissene Organisation...nunja. Nach dem Rennen is vor dem Rennen, gelle....  

@Maxi: Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## ralfathome (20. Mai 2007)

Das ist Shizä. Hoffentlich nicht Ernstes bei Jürgen! Wird er denn gut versorgt?

Das Thema Krankenwagen und Warten kann ich gut nachvollziehen, ich stand kurz neben einem Posten mit Funk..  

@Maxi: Ein Schlauch hätte gar nix gebracht, wie soll ich denn das Ventil aus der Felge bekommen? 

Allen die heute was abbekommen haben wünsche ich schnellste und allerbeste Genesung


----------



## Twinkie (20. Mai 2007)

Soweit er sich versorgen läßt. Er ist kein angenehmer Patient wenn er elendig ist. Soviel schon mal vorwech......  ...Nee, hoffe mal das es morgen wech ist. Jedenfalls kann ich auf seinem Tacho ne 14.8 im Schnitt entziffern und 33 bestandene km, vorm flitzen sollen es n 19er Schnitt gewesen sein....*rechne...rechne....grübel*.....

Wünsche euch ne angenehme Nachtruhe. Ich geh nu in die Heiabox. NAAAACHT!


----------



## DAMDAM (21. Mai 2007)

@Altenaufahrer

Leute Leute, ihr macht Sachen  ! Da kann man einfach nur sagen: "Unter Erfahrung verbuchen und weiter gehts!" Es gibt solche Tage !*glaubt mir ich kenne das! (22.04. )* Wenn alles gut läuft können wir ja am Wochenende mal eine "Invaliden"-Runde drehen ! Aber bitte nicht so schnell und bitte nicht über mich rüberfahren  . Ich muss mal gucken was ich mit den 10min Filmmaterial mache und wie ich das I-Net stelle!

Gruß CHristian ( Der auf den Arztbesuch am Donnerstag hofft und dem Postboten raten würde morgen ein paar Pakete dabei zu haben  )


----------



## Twinkie (21. Mai 2007)

Nun ist es "morgen" und es ist noch da...*schnauf*...

Vielleicht auf CD brennen und verteilen?! Können dir ja dann nen Rohling oder das Geld dafür geben.....Sind ja nich so viele Beteiligte 

Invalidenfahrt hört sich supi an, aber darfst Du überhaupt schon wieder????


----------



## maxihb (22. Mai 2007)

!!!Touraufruf!!!

Samstag um 10:00 Uhr in Garlstedt am üblichen Parkplatz zum *lockeren* Rollen über bekannte Location. Wöbei locker diesmal ernst gemeint ist weil wegen ich merk meine Beine noch ganz gut....  

Maxi  - "in-Altenau-mehr-als-Ralf-fahrer" -


----------



## ralfathome (22. Mai 2007)

moin,
wenn ich darf möchte ich gern bei der Invalidentour mit. Samstag Garlstedt ist aber auch gut. Hauptsache *locker*, bloß kein Geballer!!! Meine ich auch ernst!

@Maxi: und dem Daumen geht es gut?

Gruß 
ralf


----------



## Priester100 (22. Mai 2007)

Leider muß ich am Samstag arbeiten und würde gerne am Sonntag nach Garlstedt fahren wollen.
Ich würde aber auch nur ganz locker fahren, weil ich am Montag in die Harburger Berge fahren werde. 

Gruß Steffen



PS:Vieleicht möchte jemand am Montag mit uns mitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (23. Mai 2007)

Ich bin Samstag auch in Harburg ... zu Kaffee und Kuchen. Werde aber mit dem Rad hinfahren ... nicht gerade auf Stollen aber soll ja auch trocken bleiben. Zu welcher Tageszeit gedenkt ihr denn zu Radeln?

Gruß
Zelle


----------



## maxihb (23. Mai 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> wenn ich darf möchte ich gern bei der Invalidentour mit. Samstag Garlstedt ist aber auch gut. Hauptsache *locker*, bloß kein Geballer!!! Meine ich auch ernst!
> 
> @Maxi: und dem Daumen geht es gut?
> ...



wenn Marc am Samstag kann, sage ich schon mal ein Wetterextrem vorraus... bestimmt wirds diesmal extrem heiß... das hatten wir noch nicht!!!

Maxi

PS: Daumen wird schon... wir ham uns gestern beim Sport mächtig was aufs Maul gehaun... jetzt tut mir alles weh... da fällt der Daumen nicht so auf


----------



## Twinkie (23. Mai 2007)

Häppi Börsdeh Maxi......!!!!   wo können wir den Kuchen abholen????


----------



## baluweb (23. Mai 2007)

Hat der Chief-Zöllner Geburtstag??? Na denn mal alles Gute und hoch die Tassen (voll Isostar...)!!! Kuchen bitte morgen in die Firma liefern (weil ich bin doch so faul mit selbst abholen und so). 
In dem Sinne feier mal gut! Grüße Marc


----------



## juk (23. Mai 2007)

Happy Birthday, Maxi!

Wünsche viele


----------



## maxihb (23. Mai 2007)

Vielen lieben Dank für eure Glückwünsche hier im Thread und per PN!!!

Maxi (!!!ausgeruht!!!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (24. Mai 2007)

Die neue Sänfte ist heute die ersten Meter Straße gerollt  und der Arzt hat gesagt, dass alles ganz gut zusammengewachsen ist, Ich darf zwar noch nicht ins Gelände, aber das Deichrollen wurde erlaubt   und nun ratet mal was ich morgen mache  .

Gruß Christian (wieder mobil, zumindest halb)


----------



## ralfathome (25. Mai 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> !!!Touraufruf!!!
> 
> Samstag um 10:00 Uhr in Garlstedt am üblichen Parkplatz zum *lockeren* Rollen über bekannte Location. Wöbei locker diesmal ernst gemeint ist weil wegen ich merk meine Beine noch ganz gut....
> 
> Maxi  - "in-Altenau-mehr-als-Ralf-fahrer" -


moin,
das Wetterextrem ist schon in Arbeit. 
Wer ist denn morgen um 10:00 am Parkplatz?, bereit zum lockeren Rollen.

@Christian: viel Spaß mit der Sänfte. 

ralf - *in-Altenau-mehr-platt-als-Maxi*


----------



## maxihb (25. Mai 2007)

Na meine Regenjacke und ich!!!


----------



## DAMDAM (25. Mai 2007)




----------



## safety (25. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,
ich würde sagen ich bin neu hier und wollte zumindest mal reinschnuppern. Die meisten oder alle scheinen hier aber Konditionswunder zu sein. Ich werd' ab und zu mal hier rein schauen und mich dann vielleicht mal zu einer Ein- oder Ausrolltour anmelden. Z.Z. habe ich eh kein Bike, habe meinen Dämpfer zerschossen, verdammt!
Also bis vielleicht bald...
Gruß Kay


----------



## FORT_man (25. Mai 2007)

Priester100 schrieb:


> Leider muß ich am Samstag arbeiten und würde gerne am Sonntag nach Garlstedt fahren wollen.
> Ich würde aber auch nur ganz locker fahren, weil ich am Montag in die Harburger Berge fahren werde.
> 
> Gruß Steffen
> ...



Hi Steffen,

Montag in die Harburger Berge hört sich gut an, das Wetter soll aber nicht so super toll werden am Wochenende 
Wie wollt Ihr da hin? Auto? Bahn? Wann?

Gruß und vielleicht bis Montag

Martinez


----------



## DAMDAM (25. Mai 2007)

Moin Moin 

@Ralf

Würde dir auch 14:00 Uhr passen ? Dann würde es eine größere Gruppe werden !

@Maxihb 

Paßt dir 14:00 Uhr ? 


Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (25. Mai 2007)

@ DAMDAM 

also mir würde das um 14 Uhr ganz gut passen, weil ich dann vorher noch beim Einkaufen behillflich sein kann  

machen wirs fest Ralf???

Maxi


----------



## endurospezi (25. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe mich ja lange nicht mehr gemeldet und auch garnicht mehr ins Forum geschaut - jetzt wirds also dringend Zeit! 

Ich bin diese Woche die ersten paar Runden wieder mit dem Bike unterwegs gewesen 
- hatte nämlich meine Hand 2 Wochen in der Schiene. Nach meinem Crash mit DAMDAM wollte ich ein ganz harter Kerl sein und bin nicht zum Arzt.
Als dann keine Besserung eintrat musste es dann doch sein - Resultat: 
Gelenk angebrochen - 2 Wochen Schiene dran (hat aber bestimmt nichts mehr gebracht)  - also jeden Tag faul auf dem Sofa.

Jetzt sind aber "Invalidenrunden" wieder möglich, also versuche ich Samstag 14 Uhr in Garlstedt dabei zu sein 

Nun aber das wichtigste:  @ Christian   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Riesen Freude bei mir das du wieder auf 2 Rädern unterwegs bist und die Knochen wieder (fast) heil sind! 
- und dein neues Bike (??welches??   - werd mich überraschen lassen) fährt auch schon -    die Welt ist wieder schön!     
Ich melde mich noch per PN bei dir und hoffe wir sehen uns morgen.

Hab übrigens auch ein neues Bike - ich habe mich vom "Crash-Hardtail" getrennt und bin jetzt wieder auf Fully unterwegs (falls mal wieder Treppen kommen hält mich das hoffentlich besser in der Bahn und ich schieße keinen mehr vom Radl)

also wenn ichs schaffe   bis morgen...

Schöne Grüße aus Verden


----------



## ralfathome (25. Mai 2007)

moin,
na in dem Fall verzichte ich natürlich gern auf die Frührunde. 
14:00 am Parkplatz alte B6, 12:50 *Abfahrt* am HaW, falls jemand per Pedal mit mir anreisen möchte!?

bis nachher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priester100 (25. Mai 2007)

Hi,
wenn das Wetter gut ist,fahre ich zu letzten Training vor Willingen mit zwei Mitfahrern in die Harburger Berge.
Wir werden mit dem Auto dort hinfahren und uns wohl an der Raststätte Grundbergsee treffen.
Genaues werde ich am Sonntag kurz hier rein schreiben.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## ralfathome (26. Mai 2007)

moin,
ich bin um 12:50 *nicht* am HAW.

nur um 14:00 am B6Parkplatz 

gruß
ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (26. Mai 2007)

Na ich denke das mit dem Regen sieht da sowieso immer anders aus und ich werde wohl ein bißchen profiliertere Reifen aufziehen müssen , aber was solls, wir wollten ja eh nicht schnell fahren.

Gruß Christian ( Der diesmal eine Regenjacke mitnehmen tut  nicht wie gestern  )


----------



## maxihb (26. Mai 2007)

Also die Wetteraussichten 15km nördlich des Treffpunktes: 15,5°C, bewölkt, die Straßen trocknen langsam ab... mit SpeedKings fahrbar!!!

Regenjacke nehme ich natürlich wieder mit!!!  Und eine nicht so stark abgedunkelte Brille. Möchte nicht schon wieder eine Wurzel übersehen...  

Maxi (wenn Ralf mit dem Auto kommt mach ich das auch... und ich wollte erst noch mit dem rad hinfahren)


----------



## kiko (26. Mai 2007)

ich hoffe doch den einen oder anderen von euch in willingen zu erspähen.
bis denne


----------



## ralfathome (27. Mai 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> ..............
> Maxi (wenn Ralf mit dem Auto kommt mach ich das auch... und ich wollte erst noch mit dem rad hinfahren)


Ich war weder um 12:50 am HaW noch mit dem Auto in Garlstedt. 

@Kiko: Walle oder Willingen?


----------



## Twinkie (28. Mai 2007)

@ralf atom: wohnt der spacer noch bei dir? habe den 5mm eingebaut und der langt nich....oar nääää....watt fürn augenmaß....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











@claudia, christian: wasn nu mit bilder- /fülmtausch?!


----------



## DAMDAM (28. Mai 2007)

@ Twinkie 

Ich bin noch nicht zum schneiden gekommen, da ich in der Uni in Moment sehr viel tun habe und auch noch dazu, dass ich noch versuche für die Saison wiedser fit zuwerden ! Aber ich melde mich dazu nochmal.
Ich habe auch noch X spacer zuhause Wie groß oder welche Farbe soll denn  der Spacer sein ?

@ All

Nachdem ich heute mein Rad nun fast fertig habe rufe ich zu einer kleinen Grundlagentour am Freitag auf ! Es wird auch nur Grundlage gefahren also keine Angst vor Rasern (geht bei mir eh noch nicht) Uhrzeit wird eher gegen 17-18Uhr sein! Reicht aber für den Abtrail.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Twinkie (28. Mai 2007)

@chrischon: gut, dann haste dir ja diesbezüglich auch schon gedanken gemacht  .......erm, der spacer sollte so 1-2mm stark sein und farbe is wurscht...am besten schwarz....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (28. Mai 2007)

moin,
tjaaa, hmmhh, , die Geschichte des Spacers ist noch nicht am Ende. Natürlich hab ich den noch, schwarz wie Du ihn brauchst, und Du kannst den auch haben.
Darf ich Hilfe bei der Montage anbieten?! Ich hätte auch eine Säge.

Der Spacer (oder Vorbau) sollte 1 - 2 mm über den Gabelschaft hinausragen, miß mal nach bitte! 

@ Christian: schwarz, das Maß wird noch ermittelt.  Am besten gegebenfalls 'ne Handvoll mitnehmen.

Gruß
ralf

Nachtrag: Nach genauester Betrachtung des Fotos plädiere ich für die Säge, weil das Ende des Schaftes so großzügig entgratet ist. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/361953/cat/500/ppuser/78877


----------



## Twinkie (28. Mai 2007)

ich mässeeeh...äähhh.....eeehhh.....der spacer steht nun 1mm über und man kann ihn nach fester montage des deckels noch bewegen. wenn du mir bei dieser anspruchsvollen aufgabe, unter einsatz deiner höchsten konzentration und evtl deines lebens, dienlich sein magst......sehr gerne, ich bringe verbandzeug mit


----------



## ralfathome (28. Mai 2007)

so dramatisch isses nu auch nich, ich weiß. 

Wenn der Spacer übersteht und sich nach Festziehen der Aheadkappe noch bewegen läßt, stimmt irgendetwas nicht. Ich schau mir das gerne an, für wen ist das Verbandzeugs? Ist wieder was mit der Lampe?

Ein 70er Jahre 26" Damenrad hättste von mir vor 6 Wochen noch bekommen, nun brauch ich das bald selbst.


----------



## Twinkie (28. Mai 2007)

nee, lampenzeit is zum glück ja gerade nich. nur für den fall der fälle dass nix mehr geht. in sonem erste hilfe koffer is für alle lebenssituationen was brauchbares drin  

stimmt, da stimmt watt nich, und ich habe mich ehrlich gesagt auch noch nich soooooo ausgiebig damit befasst.   

naja, vielleicht hat ja noch jemand anderes n olles vorkriegsradl rumstehen und abzugeben. würde mich jedenfalls sehr freuen...dankeschön trotzdem


----------



## dinosaur (28. Mai 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Ich schau mir das gerne an, für wen ist das Verbandzeugs? Ist wieder was mit der Lampe?



Wenn Verbandszeug oder medizinische Unterstützung notwendig ist kurze Meldung an mich 


@damdam: Fotos! Fotos von der neuen Schleuder 


Ciao
dino


----------



## DAMDAM (28. Mai 2007)

Foto gibt es nicht, mußt du dir schon selber anschauen beim Tourentreff  

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riser (28. Mai 2007)

Moin!

@ Twinkie

Bilder können je nach Lust und Laune noch ein Weilchen dauern. Ich stelle sie bei Gelegenheit in ein eigenes Album in meiner Galerie.

Das mit dem Spacer irritiert mich allerdings ein bischen. In welche Richtung läßt er sich denn noch bewegen, denn drehen lassen sich meine Spacer auch noch und bis jetzt bin ich damit ganz gut gefahren, zumal der Teil des Rades vom Fachmann aus ner Fachwerkstatt zusammengebaut wurde.

Bevor du allerdings ohne Ende Türme über dem Vorbau baust, würde ich auch zur Säge tendieren. Ansonsten kost der 1cm starke Carbon-Spacer im Laden 2,- uronen, wenn ich mich nicht irre .


@ Damdam

Freitag steh ich schon bis zum Hals in Fahrrad-Ausstellern in Willingen und weiß gar nicht wo ich zuerst anfangen soll zu stöbern und zu staunen  .


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Twinkie (29. Mai 2007)

Danke Jungs für die angebotenen Hilfe. Ralf hat die Kralle im Verdacht, ich irgendwie auch. Wollte eigentlich nix absägen, weil es Jürgens Gabel ist und er sie evtl ja noch mal wieder braucht.

@riser: Sie lassen sich in alle Richtungen drehen und der oberste Spacer kippelt auch etwas. Hab die Schraube handfest angezogen. Entweder sie ist etwas zu lang oder die Kralle nich durchlässig oder was weiß ich....hehe....werde das nacher im hellen nochmal prüfen. 

By the Way. Habe meine Bremse umgebaut und dabei ist mir der Pieker vom Bremsarm abgefallen. Der sitzt nun etwas lose. Natürlich wird der Arm ja mit der Schraube gehalten und dadurch der Pieker fixiert. Trotzdem sitzt das Teil nun etwas windschief in der Minibohrung....macht das nischt oder muß der Bremsarm nu neu? Altbekanntes Thema oder Kiddifrage?! Ich weiß es nich, habe aber sone Ahnung.

Ich warte geduldig auf die Bilder


----------



## ralfathome (29. Mai 2007)

moin,
dann tut es halt noch ein Spacer. Ist gut möglich das die vorhandenen 5mm über dem Vorbau noch nicht genügen, wenn ich das Foto anschaue.

Der "Pieker" ist wohl nur falsch herum eingebaut, das "dicke" Ende gehört in den Bremsarm und das dünne in die Gabel. (Vielleicht habe ich aber auch eine völlig falsche Vorstellung von dem Teil?)

Ich mache gern einen Hausbesuch und helfe, ohne Verbandszeug aber mit Werkzeugs.

Schraubergrüße
ralf


----------



## maxihb (29. Mai 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Nachdem ich heute mein Rad nun fast fertig habe rufe ich zu einer kleinen Grundlagentour am Freitag auf ! Es wird auch nur Grundlage gefahren also keine Angst vor Rasern (geht bei mir eh noch nicht) Uhrzeit wird eher gegen 17-18Uhr sein! Reicht aber für den Abtrail.
> 
> Gruß Christian




18 Uhr und ich bin dabei!!!

Maxi


----------



## Twinkie (29. Mai 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> dann tut es halt noch ein Spacer. Ist gut möglich das die vorhandenen 5mm über dem Vorbau noch nicht genügen, wenn ich das Foto anschaue.
> 
> Der "Pieker" ist wohl nur falsch herum eingebaut, das "dicke" Ende gehört in den Bremsarm und das dünne in die Gabel. (Vielleicht habe ich aber auch eine völlig falsche Vorstellung von dem Teil?)
> ...



das mit dem spacer kommt hin und das mit dem pieker nich. ist schon so richtig eingebaut. aber er ist eben nich mehr so fest wie die anderen 3.....die bohrung scheint etwas ausgelutscht...das übliche problem halt, stahl mit alu. oder seh ich das falsch?! habe blöderweise versucht die bremsbeläge mit losem bremsarm vorzuarretieren......dabei hat der pieker gelitten....


----------



## DAMDAM (30. Mai 2007)

@Maxib 

Na dann machn wir das doch fest :

*Freitag 18:00 Uhr HaW -> Abtrail Grundlage (Fahrzeit ca. 2Std.!)*

Jeder ist herzlich willkommen !

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (30. Mai 2007)

Jawoll!!!

Schau mal in dein PN-Postfach!!!  

Ich gehe recht in der Annahme, dass die andere Sportart im selben Zeitrahmen ausgeübt wird, oder???

Maxi 

PS: Dieses Posting ist verschlüsselt und kann ohne Insiderkentnisse nicht verstanden werden


----------



## DAMDAM (30. Mai 2007)

@Maxihb 

Ja davon kann ausgegangen werden ! (Habe gerade Rücksprache gehalten !)

Gruß Christian


----------



## DonDizzle (30. Mai 2007)

Moin Moin...ich der Michi (27 Jahre jung/alt) suche nette Menschen aus Bremerhaven und umzu um mit mir/meiner Freundin/ihr Bruder gemeinsam oder auch alleine oder wie auch immer...Touren rund um und in Bremerhaven zu starten! Bitte keine Dirtbiker die mit ihren Bikes nur durch die City cruisen um einen auf dicke Hose zu machen....


----------



## maxihb (30. Mai 2007)

DonDizzle schrieb:


> Moin Moin...ich der Michi (27 Jahre jung/alt) suche nette Menschen aus Bremerhaven und umzu um mit mir/meiner Freundin/ihr Bruder gemeinsam oder auch alleine oder wie auch immer...Touren rund um und in Bremerhaven zu starten! Bitte keine Dirtbiker die mit ihren Bikes nur durch die City cruisen um einen auf dicke Hose zu machen....



Moin Moin,

ein relativ fester Treffpunkt ist z.B. der Truppenübungsplatz in Garlstedt... natürlich nur am WE... fahrt doch einfach mal mit!!!

Maxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonDizzle (30. Mai 2007)

Da fahr ich ja auch mal eben so hin  ne mal im ernst..mein auto ist bike-untauglich von daher eher leider schlecht dort hin zu kommen....niemand aus bremerhaven, schiffdorf oder umzu hier??


----------



## Zelle (30. Mai 2007)

@Freitag-Abend-Tour-Fahrer: Möchte auch gerne kommen, habe endlich mal ein Wochenende an dem ich eigentlich Zeit habe ... mal sehen ob es klappt. Wenn ich hin und zurück mit dem Fahrrad fahre bin ich wohl schon bei 120 km ... 

@Michi alias DonDizzle: Ich komme aus Heerstedt, sollte also gut klappen mal zusammen ne Tour zu machen ... am besten in der Woche, da ich wegen einer Wochenendebeziehung übers Wochenende meist verplant bin  

Gruß an Alle.
Zelle


----------



## Twinkie (31. Mai 2007)

@dondizzle:Ich bin gerade von BHV wieder nach Bremen gezogen.....aber ich bin öfter mal mit Tschoah ausm RR Forum mitm MTB unterwegs gewesen. Der wohnt (am Wochenende) in Langen. Ging dann über die Wälder und Felder Richtung Bad Bederkesa und so, sogar bei -10°C    . Schreib ihn doch mal an.


----------



## ohneworte (31. Mai 2007)

Moin @ Willingenfahrer,

vielleicht kann ich mich am WE auch mal vom Stand verdrücken und eine Runde radfahren. Also schaut mal bei mir vorbei zur Zeitabsprache oder auch nur zum quatschen!

LG
Jens


----------



## riser (31. Mai 2007)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin @ Willingenfahrer,
> 
> vielleicht kann ich mich am WE auch mal vom Stand verdrücken und eine Runde radfahren. Also schaut mal bei mir vorbei zur Zeitabsprache oder auch nur zum quatschen!
> 
> ...




SICHER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Priester100 (31. Mai 2007)

Wir sehen uns............


----------



## Tretmuehle (1. Juni 2007)

Steht der Termin heute 18:00 Uhr HaW noch? 

Melde mich als Mitfahrer an.

Grüße
Frank


----------



## DAMDAM (1. Juni 2007)

Ja der Termin steht und wird auch bei egal welchem Wetter wahrgenommen !

Gruß Christian


----------



## Tretmuehle (1. Juni 2007)

Sehr schön.
Wettervorhersage ist doch gut - zumindest trocken.

Bis heute Abend
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loni (1. Juni 2007)

Moin zusammen, 

ich werd wohl auch versuchen, zum HaW zu kommen. Ich hatte mich vor einiger Zeit aus Kairo gemeldet, dass ich auch mal mit will, war allerdings nach Bruch erstmal eine Weile ausser Gefecht  
Wo genau denn am HaW? Ich hab mal was von der Bruecke gelesen, ist das korrekt?

Gruesse und bis spaeter!!


----------



## juk (1. Juni 2007)

Das Haus am Walde findest Du hier.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben,
Jürgen


P.S.: @all: Wie sieht's mit Wochenendtouren aus? (Syke, Achim, o.ä.)


----------



## maxihb (1. Juni 2007)

und ich muß leider absagen!!!   

Leider ist die Zeit heute gegen mich...

Maxi 

PS: Trotzdem allen viel Spaß beim Ballern... (wäre gerne dabei!)


----------



## ralfathome (1. Juni 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> Wo genau denn am HaW? Ich hab mal was von der Bruecke gelesen, ist das korrekt?
> 
> Gruesse und bis spaeter!!


moin,
Genau, auf der Brücke trifft man sich üblicherweise. Die meisten bunt gewandet und mit groben Stollen am Rad, gar nicht zu übersehen. 

Gruß
ralf


----------



## Tretmuehle (1. Juni 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> Genau, auf der Brücke trifft man sich üblicherweise. Die meisten bunt gewandet und mit groben Stollen am Rad, gar nicht zu übersehen.
> 
> Gruß
> ralf



Bist Du denn auch dabei?

Grüße
Frank


----------



## ralfathome (1. Juni 2007)

wennichdaszeitlichaufdiereihebekomm

bitte nicht auf mich warten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (2. Juni 2007)

juk schrieb:


> .............
> P.S.: @all: Wie sieht's mit Wochenendtouren aus? (Syke, Achim, o.ä.)


moin,
der Start zum Rennen der Jedermänner in Walle ist wohl um 11:00, nach dem Rennengucken wäre ich dann noch für eine MTB-Tour zu haben.

Wäre dann also Treff Walle oder so, mal was anderes!

Gruß
ralf
PS1: ein schöner Google-Eintrag!
PS2: eine schöne Runde am Freitag!


----------



## maxihb (2. Juni 2007)

@ ralf

da muß ich leider passen  weil mein Weg nach dem Rennen wird mich zur Dusche führen...   da wenn die gesammte MTB-Prominenz anwesend ist, dann darf ich mich da ja nicht blamieren...


----------



## Loni (2. Juni 2007)

Groesses Dankeschoen den Freitagsfahrern fuer die Tour. Ich hoff, ich komm bald wieder mit. 

a propos:
Wo geht's denn morgen hin? 


@juk: Vielen Dank, ich hab den Treffpunkt gefunden.


----------



## ralfathome (3. Juni 2007)

moin,
vielleicht über Fahrenhorst in den Warwer Sand oder auch nach Achim ins Oellager. Ist aber verhandelbar.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## Twinkie (3. Juni 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> der Start zum Rennen der Jedermänner in Walle ist wohl um 11:00, nach dem Rennengucken wäre ich dann noch für eine MTB-Tour zu haben.
> 
> Wäre dann also Treff Walle oder so, mal was anderes!



Da mein Mounti gerade ne Baustelle ist wegen neuem Getriebe etc. fällt unsere Wahl heute (leider) auf Rennrad.....vielleicht willste ja trotzdem mit?! Wird auch nich so schnell, weil ich nen kleinen Jagdunfall am Weyerberg hatte.....


----------



## baluweb (3. Juni 2007)

Mahlzeit zusammen,
bin gestern wieder in der Heimat eingetroffen und kann bei der Gelegenheit mal einen Tip fÃ¼r unverplante freie Tage geben: Mit Ryanair zum Gardasee! Ich war jetzt von Dienstag bis Samstag in Torbole um etwas grÃ¶beres Terrain in Angriff zu nehmen und die HÃ¶henmeter nicht bei 50 enden zu lassen...
Von Bremen nach Verona und zurÃ¼ck hat der Flug inkl. Steuern und GebÃ¼hren 38â¬ gekostet. Vom Flughafen Verona kommt man mit dem Shuttle-Bus zum Verona HBF fÃ¼r 4,50â¬ je Strecke, vom HBF entweder mit dem Zug nach Rovereto (3,50â¬) oder direkt mit dem Bus nach Torbole (5,30â¬). Also in Summe gÃ¼nstiger als die Ladung Sprit in den Harz. Nur dauert es halt etwas lÃ¤nger. Das traf bei mir noch mehr zu, da sich auf dem Hinweg einer vor den Zug geschmissen hat (+ 2 Stunden) und der Flug auf dem RÃ¼ckweg 4 Stunden VerspÃ¤tung hatte. Es hat sich aber insgesamt sehr gelohnt. Als Schmankerl am Freitag fuhr auch noch die Giro d'Italia durch Torbole - den Anblick dieser 
Anstrengung kann man auch nur mit einem Weizen in Mecki's Bar genieÃen 
Bis zum nÃ¤chsten gemeinsamen Ausritt
Marc


----------



## dinosaur (3. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
sind aus Willingen wieder zurück. War ein schönes Festival und ein netter Marathon (dazu später mehr)
Ciao
dino


----------



## ohneworte (4. Juni 2007)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Hallo,
> sind aus Willingen wieder zurück. War ein schönes Festival und ein netter Marathon (dazu später mehr)
> Ciao
> dino



Moin,

ich bin auch wieder von Willingen zurück. Hoffe das nicht nur Dino und ich viel Spass hatten und wieder heil zu hause angekommen sind. Claudia, Riser und Priester waren ja schliesslich mich Lusche auf nen Anstieg begleiten! 

LG
Jens


----------



## safety (4. Juni 2007)

@ baluweb:

Hallo,
hört sich interessant an, bin großer Gardasee-Fan. Hattest Du dein Bike mit oder geliehen? Wie sehen die Möglichkeiten aus, das Bike vom Flughafen mit dem Bus nach Torbole mit zu nehmen? Noch andere interessante Infos? Ich bin gespannt!!!

Gruß Kay


----------



## Priester100 (4. Juni 2007)

Hi,
bin wieder zurück aus Willingen und kann nur sagen das es von Freitag bis Sonntag nur spaß gemacht hat und auf jeden Fall nächstes Jahr wieder dabei sein werde.   
Was für mich den Marathon betrifft,bin ich froh das ich keine Defekte hatte und mich auch nicht auf die Seite gelegt habe. 
Ich hoffe das die anderen Starter aus Bremen  auch gut ins Ziel gekommen sind und genau soviel spaß wie ich hatten.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (4. Juni 2007)

@ Willingenfahrer 

Wir wollen Fotos sehen !


----------



## maxihb (4. Juni 2007)

Genau... gebt uns gefälligst Fotos    

Ich darf mal einen Tourenvorschlag für Samstag unterbreiten... und zwar würde ich gerne so gegen 11:30 Uhr (oder so ähnlich!) ein lockeres Ründchen durch den Garlstedter Wald unternehmen... mag mich jemand begleiten oder muß ich ganz alleine fahren    

Maxi


----------



## DAMDAM (4. Juni 2007)

Na da die Fotos und Berichte aus Willingen noch auf sich Warten lassen, will ich schonmal die Frage stellen wer von Euch denn hier :

http://www.mtb-biesenrode.de

mit dabei sein wird ?

Zum Wochenende kann ich noch keine Angaben machen, ich würde nur lieber mal wieder in den Süden fahren -> Syke , Achim etc. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## baluweb (4. Juni 2007)

safety schrieb:


> @ baluweb:
> 
> Hallo,
> hört sich interessant an, bin großer Gardasee-Fan. Hattest Du dein Bike mit oder geliehen? Wie sehen die Möglichkeiten aus, das Bike vom Flughafen mit dem Bus nach Torbole mit zu nehmen? Noch andere interessante Infos? Ich bin gespannt!!!
> ...



Hallo Kay,
ich hatte mein Bike nicht mit. Erstens gäbe es bei Ryanair wohl die Möglichkeit, aber es hörte sich nicht ganz so einfach an...Zweitens wollen Vergleichbare Billigflieger ca. 15-20 pro Strecke für den Transport...Drittens ist mein Radl für den Lago auch mit vergleichsweise geringem Federweg ausgestattet (100mm). Den Aufwand des Verpackens und irgendwie in Bus/Zug zum See zu wuchten wollte ich mir auch ersparen. Ich habe jetzt von Carpentari-Bike ein Cannondale Prophete geliehen und zwar für 60 für 3 Tage. Ich hatte meine Pedale mit und meine Kumpels noch einen Satz Big Betty's, da die auf dem Bike aufgezogenen Schlappen eher Marathon-Profil hatten. Nach ein wenig Feintuning an Schaltung und Bremsen war es für die Zeit eine super Lösung. Das eigene Radl lohnt sich eher, wenn man länger bleibt. Soviel zum Thema Rad...was sind für dich "andere interessante Info's" (Unterkünfte,...)???
Bis denne
Marc


----------



## maxihb (5. Juni 2007)

@ Marc

war der Vorbau umgedreht???


----------



## Twinkie (5. Juni 2007)

@Ralf: Ist ne "RD-M750" mit 7-fach fahrbar? Weißt Du das?!? Bekomme lamsam den Eindruck, dass nüch .... obwohl ist ja n 99er Schaltwerk....hmmmmm


----------



## Stiffmasterfive (5. Juni 2007)

Die RD-M750 ist ja ein 8/9 fach Schaltwerk, ich denke mal das die Schaltwege da kürzer sind und du deswegen Probleme bekommst auf einem 7fach sauber zu schalten!

Gruss Chris


----------



## wanted man (5. Juni 2007)

Twinkie schrieb:


> @Ralf: Ist ne "RD-M750" mit 7-fach fahrbar? Weißt Du das?!? Bekomme lamsam den Eindruck, dass nüch .... obwohl ist ja n 99er Schaltwerk....hmmmmm



dem schaltwerk ist es schnurz, wieviele gänge du hast, es kommt auf den schalthebel an! 7-fach schalthebel für 7-fach kranz, 8-fach schalthebel für 8-fach kranz, usw.
t.


----------



## juk (5. Juni 2007)

Moin!

Hat jemand Lust auf eine Feierabendtour zum Weyer Berg?
*Morgen (Mittwoch), 18:30, Kuhsiel*

Bis denne,
Jürgen



P.S.: Für Biesenrode werde ich mich die Tage höchstwahrscheinlich anmelden!

P.P.S.: Til, danke für die Auskunft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (5. Juni 2007)

Wo denn in Kuhsiel ? An der Schleuse? 

Melde schon mal vorsichtig Interesse für Morgen an(kann aber noch nichts fest zusagen) ! Aber nur wenn niemand fährt am Weyerberg  , ich hab da so eine Art Abneigung gegen in der letzten Zeit.

Gruß Christian


----------



## riser (5. Juni 2007)

Moin die Damen und Herren!

Ich habe jetzt schon mal die Fotos von Altenau und Willingen in meine Galerie eingestellt. Ein Bericht folgt aus Zeitgründen etwas später. So weit sei nur schon einmal gesagt, dass die ganze Veranstaltung in Willingen viel Spaß gemacht hat, wir Dinge machen konnten, die wir so wohl nicht ohne weiteres wieder tun können und die Erkenntnis, dass man im angeschlagenen Zustand keinen Marathon fahren sollte: Der Körper nimmt sich nämlich anschließend seine Auszeit und ich bin mit fieser Grippe krank geschrieben.

Gruß 

Dirk


----------



## maxihb (5. Juni 2007)

@ riser

Dann wünsche ich dir gute Besserung und freu mich auf den Bericht...

@ juk

würde gerne, hab leider morgen für Abends ein Kreuz für Nachtdienst im Plan gesehen  

Maxi


----------



## safety (5. Juni 2007)

Hallo Marc,
danke für die Info! Über Unterkünfte, gutes Essen, u.s.w. weiß ich gut Bescheid, bin regelmäßig am See. Bisher nur mit dem Auto, daher war es interessant zu wissen wie's mit dem fliegen war bzw. Biketransport. Kannst ja mal durchgeben wo ihr so lang gefahren seid, dann bekomme ich bestimmt Pipi inne Augen, da es bei mir schon wieder 4 Wochen her ist. 
Gruß Kay


----------



## baluweb (5. Juni 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> @ Marc
> war der Vorbau umgedreht???



Kollesche Maxi, welch Frechheit!!!!!
Das Radl am Lago hatte noch nicht mal einen Vorbau. Der Lenker wurde in einem elektromagnetischem Kraftfeld in richtiger Position zur Gabel gehalten. Wie hätte ich diesen umdrehen können... 
Aber du kannst deine Bemerkung mit einer Begleitung zur Feierabendtour Richtung Garlstedt wieder gut machen. Wie wäre es mit Donnerstag so 19 oder 20 Uhr? Nur eine Trailrunde im Wald - nicht auf den Übungsplatz.
Wie schaut's?
Marc


----------



## ralfathome (5. Juni 2007)

Twinkie schrieb:


> @Ralf: Ist ne "RD-M750" mit 7-fach fahrbar? Weißt Du das?!? Bekomme lamsam den Eindruck, dass nüch .... obwohl ist ja n 99er Schaltwerk....hmmmmm


Neeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!Nich schon wieder! 

Ich hasse Ferndiagnosen! Wenn ich das Problem sehe finde ich immer eine Lösung. Aber SO? Rätseln, worum es überhaupt genau geht, zwischen den Zeilen interpretieren und spekulieren. Man kann nur verlieren. Habe fertich 
Das Schaltwerk schaltet (bewegt sich seitlich) wie es der Schalthebel vorgibt. Aber: das RD-M750 Modell 99 ist ein 9-fach, u.U. ist der Käfig mit Schalt- und Leit(d)rolle etwas zu schmal für die "breite" 7/8fach Kette, dann brauch sie mehr Kraftaufwand beim Durchrollen und das Schalten funktioniert nicht richtig. Der gleich Effekt tritt auch auf, wenn Schalt-und Leitrolle vertauscht sind (Die sind nicht immer gleich!)

Jetzt geh ich auf'n Balkon und schraub erstma an meine Kisten.
Asta la vista.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (6. Juni 2007)

@ Marc

Ich werde meine Regierung mal um einen positiv beschiedenenen Bescheid bezüglich der äbendlichen Ausgehregelung bitten...  

Kann ich dir heute abend schreiben...


----------



## Twinkie (6. Juni 2007)

@chris, till, ralf: danke für die hinweise. schalten tut es hinten ganz jut, aber wer weiß wie lange...hmmm. werde morgen mal ne neue kassette draufstricken und mir vorne was mit dem beschis.... Umwerfer einfallen lassen....hmmmm....

@damdam: schön aufpassen bei den stufen...hihi...ich habe letzte woche auch irgendwie nich mitbekommen, dass der trail auf ner "richtigen" strasse endet und habe richtig schön mit schwung, ohne zu schauen ausrollen lassen....zum glück kam kein auto.

@maxi: warum fährt sie nicht mit? dann wäre die ausgehregelung nämlich nich mehr nötig.....


----------



## juk (6. Juni 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Wo denn in Kuhsiel ? An der Schleuse?



Jup.


----------



## wanted man (6. Juni 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Neeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!Nich schon wieder!
> 
> Ich hasse Ferndiagnosen! Wenn ich das Problem sehe finde ich immer eine Lösung. Aber SO? Rätseln, worum es überhaupt genau geht, zwischen den Zeilen interpretieren und spekulieren. Man kann nur verlieren. Habe fertich
> Das Schaltwerk schaltet (bewegt sich seitlich) wie es der Schalthebel vorgibt. Aber: das RD-M750 Modell 99 ist ein 9-fach, u.U. ist der Käfig mit Schalt- und Leit(d)rolle etwas zu schmal für die "breite" 7/8fach Kette, dann brauch sie mehr Kraftaufwand beim Durchrollen und das Schalten funktioniert nicht richtig. Der gleich Effekt tritt auch auf, wenn Schalt-und Leitrolle vertauscht sind (Die sind nicht immer gleich!)
> ...



eine 7/8-fach kette ist 0,3mm breiter als eine 9-fach kette, dass passt ganz locker durch das 9-fach schaltwerk. 
bezgl der ferndiagnosen-problematik geb ich dir vollkommen recht: es gibt noch 72 andere faktoren, die gutes schalten verhindern können. twinkies (kurze aber deutliche) frage kann man aber (ebenfalls in aller kürze) mit JA beantworten. 
t.


----------



## ralfathome (6. Juni 2007)

wanted man schrieb:


> .....twinkies (kurze aber deutliche) frage kann man aber (ebenfalls in aller kürze) mit JA beantworten.
> t.





			
				Twinkie schrieb:
			
		

> .....Weißt Du das?!?....


Nö!Weiß ich auch nüch.

@Twinkie: Wenn Du meinst, daß die Kasette/Kette am Ende ist, brauchst Du doch nicht am Umwerfer basteln. 
Und das "Schaltet gut aber wer weiß wie lange noch" ist auch etwas rätselhaft.

Ohne Problem keine Lösungsstrategie.


----------



## juk (6. Juni 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Nö!Weiß ich auch nüch.
> 
> @Twinkie: Wenn Du meinst, daß die Kasette/Kette am Ende ist, brauchst Du doch nicht am Umwerfer basteln.
> Und das "Schaltet gut aber wer weiß wie lange noch" ist auch etwas rätselhaft.



Keine Panik! Bewahren Sie Ruhe!  Das eine hat mit dem anderen nix zu tun. Wir tunen gerade beide unsere Bikes. 

U.a. hat sie halt mein XT-Schaltwerk bekommen, nachdem ich mir ein neues angebaut habe.  Heute ist dann quasi Einweihungsfahrt zum Weyer Berg.


----------



## Priester100 (6. Juni 2007)

Werde wohl heute dabei sein  
Wo und wann ist denn heute das Treffen ?

Gruß Steffen


----------



## juk (6. Juni 2007)

Priester100 schrieb:


> Werde wohl heute dabei sein
> Wo und wann ist denn heute das Treffen ?
> 
> Gruß Steffen



*18:30 Kuhsiel (Schleuse)*, war mein Vorschlag.


----------



## Priester100 (6. Juni 2007)

juk schrieb:


> *18:30 Kuhsiel (Schleuse)*, war mein Vorschlag.



Werde um 18.30 da sein!


----------



## riser (6. Juni 2007)

Moinsens!

Da ich ja wie bereits gesagt krank geschrieben bin, werde ich meine überschüssige Zeit dafür nutzen, meine Rennberichte abzugeben.


*ALTENAU:*

Wie bereits von anderer Stelle festgestellt, war das Rennen in Altenau eigentlich nur für Maxi recht akzeptabel. So will ich mich denn auch gleich mal in die Reihe der Pannenvögel einordnen, mit dem kleine Unterschied, dass ich noch recht frühzeitig von meiner Panne eingeholt wurde und somit kein langer Fußmarsch vor mir lag, gell Ralf, Jürgen?

Aber fangen wir vorne an. Wer schon mal in Altenau war, kennt den Parkplatz unten an der Schule, wo man auch duschen kann. Dort war ersteinmal das zufällige große Treffen angesagt, denn als wir auf den Parkplatz rollten waren Maxi und Jürgen bereits mit der Fahrrad-Montage beschäftigt. Man reichte sich die Hand, wechselte ein paar Worte und alle waren guter Laune, auch wenn schon eine gewisse Anspannung, ob der bevorstehenden Herausforderungen, zu spüren war. In Pole-Position, direkt vor dem Akkreditierungsgebäude geparkt, trafen wir dann auch Ralf, der darauf wartete, endlich seine Startposition einnehmen zu können.

Nachdem Ralf und Maxi dann endlich gestartet waren, begaben Jürgen und ich auf eine kleine Warmfahrrunde, zumal wir uns noch den Schluss-Trail vor dem Ziel anschauen wollten, der im Vergleich zum Vorjahr etwas verändert wurde und anderen Aussagen nach etwas garstiger sein sollte. Das konnten wir dann auch bestätigen. Wieder im Ziel, mogelten wir uns an der Startregistrierung etwas vor und hatten somit auch eine sehr gute Startposition direkt hinter den Lizenzfahrern. Nach dem Startschuss kamen wir dann auch ganz gut weg und strebten zum ersten Anstieg. Hier sollte das Unheil nun seinen Verlauf nehmen. Der erste Abschnitt des Anstieges war wieder mit unzähligen Ästen und Zweigen übersäht und in dem Moment, als ich auf die Waldautobahn wechseln wollte, krachte es gar furchtbar in meinem Schaltwerk. Nach weiteren 5m trat ich nur noch ins Leere und großes Entsetzen machte sich in mir breit: Kette gerissen!    
Ein umstehender Zuschauer sagte mir dann, dass sich ein Stöckchen in mein Schaltwerk eingefädelt hatte, was dann zu entsprechendem Ergebnis führte. Leider hatte er auch keine Kettennietstift dabei.
Was blieb mir also anderes übrig. Missmutig ließ ich alle Rennfahrer an mir vorbeiziehen und rollte mit meinem Laufrad die zwei Kilometer zurück zum Start. Unterwegs kam mir noch die Idee, mir die Kette einfach bei einem der Aussteller reparieren zulassen und wenn möglich, dann doch noch das Rennen aufzunehmen, denn schließlich war das Startgeld teuer genug. Als ich auf dem Startgelände einrollte, kamen von allen Seiten die Entsetzens- und Bedauerungsrauner, als sie sahen, dass meine Kette am Lenker hing. Ich ließ mich aber nicht beirren, steuerte den erstbesten Stand an und erhielt dort zwar keinen Kettennietstift, aber ein Kettenschloss. Glücklicherweise war ein Kettenglied komplett herausgebrochen, sodass ich das Schloss einfach einsetzen brauchte. Nachdem das Fahrrad nun wieder fahrbereit war, schwang ich mich auf den Sattel und brauste wieder auf die Rennstrecke. Für mein Engagement erhielt ich von den Zuschauern auch kräftigen Szenenapplaus, sodass meine Moral nochmal etwas gehoben wurde. Nun war auch nichts mehr mit Zurückhaltung, sondern vollgas von anfang an. So konnte ich dann tatsächlich am zweiten Anstieg schon die Biker wieder überholen und versuchte mich von Fahrer zu Fahrer vorzuarbeiten. Am Ende hatte ich doch einige Leute noch überholt. Mein Durchschnittspuls zeigte einen Wert von über 170 Schlägen an und sogar meinen Max-Puls von 192 Schlägen hatte ich erreicht. Meine Uhr zeigte eine Zeit um 1:38h und eine Durschnittsgeschwindigkeit von knapp 20km/h an. So konnte ich doch recht zufrieden mit mir sein. Aber wer weiß, was noch gegangen wär, wenn man vorne mit dabei glieben wär. Naja egal. Unterwegs begegnete mir noch Ralf mit seinem Plattfuss, dem aber leider nicht zu helfen war.

Nach dem Duschen ging es dann ziemlich schnell nach Hause und auf die verdiente Couch. Claudia war noch ein bisschen traurig, dass sie krankheitsbedingt nicht mitfahren konnte, aber das legte sich dann auch wieder schnell, denn das nächste Rennen kommt bestimmt.


*WILLINGEN:*

Am Freitag angekommen, ging es erstmal zum Hotel, dass beschaulich am Waldesrand in einem Nachbarort von Willingen lag und herrlich ruhig war. Anschließend ging es dann direkt zur Akkreditierung und es war gottseidank nicht viel los. Alle Unterlagen erhalten, begaben wir uns auf das Messegelände und suchten nach dem Conti-Stand, denn schließlich wollte wir Christians Tip nutzen und uns einen Satz der neuen Conti-Reifen sichern. Der Stand wurde auch schnell gefunden und wir erhielten die Auskunft Samstag um 10 und 14 Uhr die jeweils ersten 25 Leute mit Starternummer.
Danach suchten wir Jens auf, der seinen Stand 3 Plätze weiter vorne hatte. Ein kleiner Plausch wurde gehalten und dann ging es auf Messeerkundung. Wir waren begeistert, dass die Bike-Hersteller tatsächlich ihre Top-Modelle zum Testen zur Verfügung stellten und das man auf Komponenten, Klamotten und Ausrüstungsgestände tolle Messepreise erhielt. Nachdem sich die Öffnungszeit für den Freitag dem Ende näherte, wurden noch schnell ein paar Taler umgesetzt und ein schöner Steuersatz für meinen Rocky-Rahmen gekauft: Acros Big-Ball (wer nachschaut, kann sich denken welcher).
Abends ging es dann auf die Festival-Party 10 Jahren Bike-Festival Willingen. Allerdings war das Essen *******, die Band nicht besonders doll und so warteten wir nur noch das Feuerweg ab, was dafür aber sehr beeindruckend war, und machten uns dann in den Ort in die nächste Party-Location.
Nächsten Morgen ging es früh raus (erste Erkältungsanzeichen wurden ignoriert) und wir radelten zum Festival-Gelände, schlugen bei Jens unser Basis-Lager auf und wollten mehr als pünktlich beim Conti-Stand sein. *******, Startnummern liegen noch zu Hause. Festivalticket wollte der Contimannn nicht annehmen. Er gab uns aber den Tip, bei der Akkreditierung nach einer Meldebestätigung zu fragen. Also im Eiltempo zur Akkreditierung und nachgefragt. JA, es gab eine nachträgliche Meldebestätigung. Und wieder im Sauseschritt zum Contistand. 10 vor 10h. Gottseidank keine große Schlange. Immernoch Nummer 5 und 6. Reifen erhalten und Ersatzschlauch und Reifenheber in einer kleinen, dezenten Satteltasche gab es auch noch dazu  .
Jetzt konnten wieder beruhigt die Messestände verunsichert werden. Da gab es dann noch einmal mit Preistip von Steffen Camelbak Trinkrucksäcke (und man konnte noch prima mit den Leuten handeln) ein paar Klamotten und jede Menge Poster. 
Am Stand von Rotwild bannte sich dann das nächste High-Light an. Ich wollte mir gerade ein Autogramm von Richie Schley auf ein Poster von ihm geben lassen, als ich so nebenbei mitbekam, dass Rotwild den Richie und Manfred Stromberg (beide bei Rotwild unter Vertrag) um 14h für eine gemeinsame Fahrradtour zur Verfügung stellt. Dies wurde sofort zu den anderen Bremern kommuniziert und pünktlich um 14h fanden sich Jens, Steffen, Jacob, Claudia und ich am Rotwild-Stand ein. Claudia und ich haben uns extra noch Rocky-Mountain Slayer 70 am Rocky-Stand ausgeliehen um standesgemäß unterwegs zu sein. Steffen lieh sich bei Jens Univega HT Top-Modell und dann ging es nach kurzer Vorstellungsrunde los. Die beiden Pros führten uns den Ettelsberg hinauf (wer sagt eigentlich, dass Freerider nur bergab fahren können) und direkt zur Freeride-Strecke. Nun waren Jens und Steffen mit ihren HTs doch etwas ungünstig besattelt, doch zeigten sie, dass man auch mit Carbon-Hardtails heil über eine Freeride-Strecke kommt  . Richie und Manfred gaben uns eine kleine Einweisung in die Grundlagen des Freeridens, sprich also wie man Anlieger und Kurven richtig fährt, wie man Tables sicher meistert und das der beste Schutz immer noch ist, sich nicht selbst zu überschätzen. Wir konnten dann einige Runden über die oben am Berg gelegenen Tables drehen, wobei die Pros uns immer noch den einen oder anderen Tip mit auf den Weg gaben. Nach einer guten Stunde drückte dann etwas die Zeit und wir arbeiten uns Abschnitt für Abschnitt den Berg hinunter. Jacob und ich versuchte dabei den Pros so weit wie möglich auf den Fersen zu bleiben und eine gute Linie zu fahren, allerdings kamen wir dabei auch das ein oder andere mal verdammt nah an die Grenze zum Gesunden und den Rand der Strecke. Spaß hat es aber auf jeden Fall gemacht und wer weiß, wann man noch einmal die Gelegenheit hat einen Ausritt mit Pros zu machen.
Danach war Hotel und duschen angesagt. Anschließend ging es wieder zurück zur "Pasta-Party". Glücklicherweise kann man mit Nudeln nicht viel falsch machen. Bevor dann die Nachtruhe eingeleutet wurde, ging es noch einmal in einen Party-Schuppen auf ein paar Kaltgetränke. 
Da der Start für unseren Block auf 7:30h angesetzt war, gab es schon um 6h Frühstück. Verstopfte Nasenhöhlen und dicker Hals wurden mit heißer Zitrone und Asperin bekämpft und vorläufig mundtot gemacht. Wir radelten dann gleich schon vom Hotel mit den Rädern los, um die Strecke zum Warmfahren zu nutzen. Claudia und ich wollten die ganze Sache ruhig angehen, da wir die Strecke nicht kannten und wir beide etwas angschlagen waren. Eine 1/4h vor Start begaben wir uns in den Startblock. Massen an Fahrern und wir waren noch nicht die letzten. Unser Startblock sollte als letzter von den ersten drei auf die Reise gehen, was sich beim ersten Engpass als dicker fetter Nachteil erwies. Nachdem es bereits am Start sehr stockend voran ging, war das folgende für mich noch nie da gewesen. Nach einem guten Stück Landstraße (bergauf) ging es links weg in den Wald (bergab). Schön locker rollen lassen und vielleicht schon an den einem oder anderen vorbei. Aber auf einmal hieß es im dichten Gedränge Vollbremsung und bums standen wir alle. Ich dachte erst ein Crash und es geht gleich weiter, aber es entwickelte sich eine Situation schlimmer als auf der A1 im Berufsverkehr. Irgendwie ging es nicht mehr richtig weiter. Nach gut 15 Minuten zeigte sich auch der Grund für den Stau. Es galt einen Wasserlauf zu überqueren. Leider war die Brücke nur breit genug für einen Fahrer und durchs Wasser traute sich irgendwie keiner. Naja was solls, ändern konnte man es nicht mehr. Danach ging es dann wieder etwas geschmeidiger, allerdings nur bis zum ersten Anstieg im Wald. Dieser war wieder etwas schmaler (für 2, max. 3 Fahrer nebeneinander), etwas steiler und etwas matschig. Und schon reichte es für etliche Fahrer nicht mehr. Viele stiegen ab, es staute sich und irgendwann konnte man gar nicht mehr fahren, so dass man gezwungen war selbst abzusteigen und zu schieben. Claudia hat es in diesem Gedränge auch erwischt. Sie ist weggerutscht und in den Graben gefallen (hat sich ab nichts getan). Hier wurden wir voneinander getrennt und aufgrund des Gedränges auch auf der nächsten Abfahrt, haben wir uns immer weiter voneinander entfernt und sind ab diesem Zeit allein weitergefahren. Claudia konnte sich an den Plan halten nicht von anfang an voll zu fahren. Mich dagegen hat dann doch das Rennfieber gepackt, vor allem weil zu viele Lahmärsche vor einem waren, und ich habe mich in eine Gruppe Holländer eingeklinkt und habe mich mitziehen lassen. Das hat eigentlich auch das ganze Rennen über ganz gut geklappt, besonders weil sich das Feld irgendwann auch ausreichend auseinandergezogen hatte. Nur ganz zum Schluss musste ich der aufkeimenden Erkältung und der hohen Belastung, die ich gefahren bin, Tribut zahlen und zwei Gänge zurückschalten um nicht auf der Strecke zu versauern, aber es war ja nicht mehr weit ins Ziel. Nach 3:19h überquerte ich die Ziellinie und war froh, dass es vorbei war. (Was ich durchs Trinken an Gewicht los geworden bin (2,5L), habe ich an Dreck wieder gefressen.)
Nach 3:26h kam auch Claudia etwas ermattet ins Ziel. 
Wir brachten unsere Räder zu Jens, erledigten die Formalitäten und freuten uns aufgrund des nicht sehr warmen Wetters der heißen Nudelsuppe. Anschließend ging es schnell zum Hotel. Duschen, Sachen packen und dann noch mal schnell zum Finale des Downhill-Rennens. Wir schauten uns einige Fahrer an, sind dann aber doch vorzeitig los, um noch vor dem Pendlerverkehr wieder zu Hause zu sein. Zu Hause wurde dann nur das nötigste gemacht und dann ging es auf die Couch. 
Claudia hat aufgrund ihrer Zurückhaltung im Rennen alles ganz gut überstanden. Mich hingegen hat es wie bereits gänzlich zerrissen und hoffe, dass ich bald wieder auf dem Damm bin. Ansonsten war es insgesamt eine tolle Veranstaltung mit einigen wirklichen High-Lights. Allerdings werden wir beim nächsten Mal wohl nur zur Messe gehen. Rennen selbst gibt es bessere.

So. Dies sollen meine Rennberichte gewesen sein. Ich hoffe, nicht zu langatmig  . 
Ich werde mich jetzt über mein Rocky hermachen und vielleicht kann ich es beim nächsten mal schon ausführen.



Gruß

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (6. Juni 2007)

Hätte da noch einen tuning-Vorschlag für Twinkie! 
(gesehen a.d. bikefestival in Willingen)


----------



## Loni (6. Juni 2007)

Schleuse Kuhsiel ist die T-Kreuzung, die ich erreiche, wenn ich vom HaW ueber die Autobahn und dann zum Deich fahr??

Ich kann heut abend leider nicht, aber waer gut zu wissen


----------



## Priester100 (6. Juni 2007)

Schade das Du nicht kommen kannst,wäre aber der richtige Weg gewesen 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Loni (6. Juni 2007)

einfach bald wieder fahren, dann komm ich auch mit!! (z.B. morgen ab 17:30)

Auf dem Weyerberg braucht Christian auch keine Angst vor mir zu haben, bin zwar anfaenger, aber in Worpswede aufgewachsen und kenn mich auf den Waldwegen allerbestens aus. keine ueberraschenden Treppen oder aehnliches


----------



## maxihb (6. Juni 2007)

@ Marc

Morgen um 19 Uhr am Parkplatz? Regierung hat grünes Licht gegeben...

Maxi


----------



## wanted man (6. Juni 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Ohne Problem keine Lösungsstrategie.



herrlich, ralf!! das nehme ich in den präsenzbestand meiner zitatesammlung auf!!


----------



## baluweb (6. Juni 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> @ Marc
> 
> Morgen um 19 Uhr am Parkplatz? Regierung hat grünes Licht gegeben...
> 
> Maxi



Das geht klar! Bis Morgen!!


----------



## maxihb (6. Juni 2007)

alles klar.. und sollte ich vergessen zu sagen, dass du deinen Vorbau umdrehen sollst... bitte erinner mich dran  

Soll ich ein Multitool mitbringen???

Maxi


----------



## Priester100 (6. Juni 2007)

Werde morgen um 17.30 am HaW warten  
Man könnte morgen wieder zum Weyer Berg fahren oder den AB-Trail abfahren,aber das kann ja morgen entschieden werden.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tonio (6. Juni 2007)

Priester100 schrieb:


> Werde morgen um 17.30 am HaW warten
> Man könnte morgen wieder zum Weyer Berg fahren oder den AB-Trail abfahren,aber das kann ja morgen entschieden werden.
> 
> Gruß Steffen



Hi Steffen 
wo is dieser AB-Trail


----------



## Loni (7. Juni 2007)

grosse Froide!!! 

17:30 HaW

Wenn wir ohnehin zum Weyerberg fahren, waere es fuer mich guenstig, dass wir uns in Lilienthal treffen, denn da bin ich vorher.


----------



## ralfathome (7. Juni 2007)

wanted man schrieb:


> herrlich, ralf!! das nehme ich in den präsenzbestand meiner zitatesammlung auf!!


moin,
na da freu ich mich aber!! 

Samstag würde ich gern nachmittags nach Barrien, in den Warwer Sand oder auch nach Dünsen, das Ganze so 3 - 4 Stunden und eher gemütlich im Grundlagenbereich. Treff wäre das Weserwehr, Zeit lasse ich noch offen und warte auf Vorschläge. Mag jemand mit?

Gruß aus der panikfreien Zone. 
ralf


----------



## Tretmuehle (7. Juni 2007)

Tonio schrieb:


> Hi Steffen
> wo is dieser AB-Trail



Guckst Du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3616592&postcount=4113
und
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3626588&postcount=4122

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Tonio (7. Juni 2007)

Tretmuehle schrieb:


> Guckst Du hier:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3616592&postcount=4113
> und
> ...


Danke


----------



## Twinkie (8. Juni 2007)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Hätte da noch einen tuning-Vorschlag für Twinkie!
> (gesehen a.d. bikefestival in Willingen)



red mir nix ein...ich mach sowas sofort.....hehe...   

@ralf atom: ja ich weiß...ferndiagnose ist schlecht. wollte nur nen trend hören und den habe ich bekommen - vielen dank. hoffentlich bekomme ich die karre am we zum laufen. is ja alles nich so einfach, gelle...aber es wird langsam..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (8. Juni 2007)

Also liebe Bikergemeinde... leider muß ich meinen Tourvorschlag für morgen 11:30 Uhr in Garlstedt absagen.

Hatte gestern eine nette Feierabendrunde mir Marc und habe zum Ende der Tour gemerkt, dass meine hintere Bremse an Kraft verliert... da ich ja am Montag erst meine vorderen Belege gewechselt habe (natürlich ohne norher mal zu schauen ob hinten evtl auch neu muß) müßte ich vor der nächsten Biketour erst zu Stadler und neue Beläge auftreiben...  

Maxi (Roadbike-Driver)


----------



## juk (9. Juni 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Samstag würde ich gern nachmittags nach Barrien, in den Warwer Sand oder auch nach Dünsen, das Ganze so 3 - 4 Stunden und eher gemütlich im Grundlagenbereich. Treff wäre das Weserwehr, Zeit lasse ich noch offen und warte auf Vorschläge. Mag jemand mit?



Interesse wär schon da. Allerdings kann ich noch keine genaue Zeit nennen. Hm... *kalkulier* Ausschlafen, Shopping, dem Twink beim schrauben zur Seite stehen... hm... so gegen nachmittag??

Bis denne,
Jürgen


----------



## Schieber (9. Juni 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Samstag würde ich gern nachmittags nach Barrien, in den Warwer Sand oder auch nach Dünsen, das Ganze so 3 - 4 Stunden und eher gemütlich im Grundlagenbereich. Treff wäre das Weserwehr, Zeit lasse ich noch offen und warte auf Vorschläge. Mag jemand mit?
> 
> Gruß aus der panikfreien Zone.
> ralf



das wäre ja meine gangart  
und  neues geläuf für mich  

startzeit so 13:00 - 14:00 H WW oder Wehrstrasse/Werderseedeich

hoffentlich wird es nicht zu heiss

gruss
niels


----------



## ralfathome (9. Juni 2007)

moin,
13-14:00 wäre super, warten wir mal ab, wann/ob Juk zu/absagt.
Treffpunkt ist dann auf jeden Fall das Weserwehr, 5 min später sind wir dann am Deich Ecke Wehrstrasse und sammeln Niels ein.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## juk (9. Juni 2007)

Macht bitte einen Termin ohne Rücksicht auf mich. Ich stosse dann mit dem Twink dazu wenn es klappt. Wird aber eng.

Bis evtl. denne,
Jürgen


P.S.: @Damdam: Biesenrode wird nix. Terminüberschneidung! Am 17. ist RTF in Wunstorf. Landschaftlich sehr schön, mit vielen Höhenmetern!


----------



## Schieber (9. Juni 2007)

@ralf : so nun eine zeitansage / abstimmung bitte 
          13:30 H wehrstrasse ? 

@juk + twink : schön wenn ihrs auch hinbekommt


----------



## ralfathome (9. Juni 2007)

moin,
13:25 ist Abfahrt am Weserwehr, 13:30 Wehrstrasse.

Bis gleich
ralf


----------



## Schieber (9. Juni 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> 13:25 ist Abfahrt am Weserwehr, 13:30 Wehrstrasse.
> 
> Bis gleich
> ralf



perfetto !!!


----------



## FORT_man (10. Juni 2007)

Hallöchen,

was liegt denn so für den heutigen Sonntag an?

Gruß Martinez


----------



## DAMDAM (11. Juni 2007)

@ Maxihb 

Ich habe mal ein bißchen geforscht: 

Hochsolling ist am 08.07.2007 statt -> Wenn du also Zeit hast melde dich mal.

Celler City Night findet am 31.08.2007 statt -> Vielleicht ja schon ein Team Start 

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tretmuehle (11. Juni 2007)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

wie sieht denn Tourenplanung für diese Woche aus?

Ich wollte Mittwochabend locker über den Deich rollen, kann aber erst ab 19:30 Uhr HaW anbieten.
Ferner am Samstag für Frühaufsteher 8:00 Uhr HaW, 2 Runden AB-Trail.
Hat jemand Zeit und Lust mitzuradeln?

Grüße
Frank


----------



## ralfathome (11. Juni 2007)

Tretmuehle schrieb:


> .............Samstag für Frühaufsteher 8:00 Uhr HaW, ...........
> Hat jemand Zeit und Lust mitzuradeln?
> 
> Grüße
> Frank


moin Frank,
das ist mal was nach meinem Geschmack. 

Leider mach ich Samstag was Anderes. 

Vielleicht ein ander Mal!

Gruß
ralf


----------



## Loni (12. Juni 2007)

Tretmuehle schrieb:


> Ich wollte Mittwochabend locker über den Deich rollen, kann aber erst ab 19:30 Uhr HaW anbieten.
> Ferner am Samstag für Frühaufsteher 8:00 Uhr HaW, 2 Runden AB-Trail.
> Hat jemand Zeit und Lust mitzuradeln?



Moinmoin!
wuerd am Samstag gern mit. 
kann aber wohl nur eine runde, muss danach arbeiten. 
8:00 uhr find ich gut!! 

geht vorher noch was? Donnerstag abend/spaetnachmittag?


----------



## DAMDAM (12. Juni 2007)

Mahlzeit 

Ich bin diese Woche raus, zwecks genauer Vorbereitung auf Biesenrode ! Ich werde am Samstag sicherlich auch auf dem Deich sein so um 9:30Uhr rum, aber auch dann nur zur Vorbelastung ! 

Wie sieht es denn aus, ist jemand von Euch in Biesenrode auch mit dabei, oder fahrt ihr alle Rennrad in Wunsdorf ? 

Für alle Interessierten RR´s :

Am 31.08.07 findet die Nacht von Celle( 1Std.20min mit dem Auto) statt! Ist eine nette Veranstaltung mit Hobbyrennen und viel drumherum !

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (12. Juni 2007)

@ Damdam

Also ich befürchte unbedingt in Celle an den Start gehen zu wollen  Mit Hochsolling schau ich mal ob sich das evtl. terminlich verträgt.

Übringens sieht es so aus als würde ich in Wunstorf radln  

Hab deine PN grade erst gelesen (die Arbeit...) hat sich da schon was ergeben?

Maxi


----------



## DAMDAM (12. Juni 2007)

@ Maxihb 

Ja das Rad ist noch da, ich muss halt erstmal sehen ob mir das paßt ! Preis finde ich schon fast okay   soll ja nur ein Einsteigerrad werden !

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (12. Juni 2007)

Fährst du heute noch zu Stadler?


----------



## DAMDAM (12. Juni 2007)

Weiß noch nicht, wieso soll ich dir was mitbringen ?


----------



## maxihb (12. Juni 2007)

bekommst PN... wegen "der anderen Sportart" wurde ich eben bezüglich der zeitlichen Abfolge instruiert!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (12. Juni 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> .............Wie sieht es denn aus, ist jemand von Euch in Biesenrode auch mit dabei, oder fahrt ihr alle Rennrad in Wunsdorf ?
> ...............


moin,
werder noch. Bergsprint im Rahmen der Challenge4MTB ist meine Wahl. 

@Loni: am Donnerstag ist bei mir eine Tour ins Oellager geplant, ich fahre aber auch gern den ABtrail oder zum Weyerberg.

Und Mittwoch ist Ruhetag. Na ja, fast...

Gruß
ralf


----------



## juk (13. Juni 2007)

Ich werde heute ab 18:30 höchstwahrscheinlich mal wieder zum Weyer Berg dengeln. AB-Trail ist mir zu flach. Brauche Höhenmeter. Falls wer mit will, möge er nun posten oder für immer schweigen.


Hmmm.. Öllager am Donnerstag. Wie spät denn?


----------



## Tretmuehle (13. Juni 2007)

juk schrieb:


> Ich werde heute ab 18:30 höchstwahrscheinlich mal wieder zum Weyer Berg dengeln. AB-Trail ist mir zu flach. Brauche Höhenmeter. Falls wer mit will, möge er nun posten oder für immer schweigen.



Hmm, da sich auf meinen Aufruf für heute 19:30 Uhr keiner gemeldet hat, würde ich mich gerne einklinken. 18:30 Uhr ist allerdings etwas knapp. Können wir uns auf 19:00 Uhr Kuhsiel/Schleuse einigen?

Grüße Frank


----------



## Loni (13. Juni 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> @Loni: am Donnerstag ist bei mir eine Tour ins Oellager geplant, ich fahre aber auch gern den ABtrail oder zum Weyerberg.



Oellager. Wo ist das denn und was muss ich tun, um mitzukommen??
Von deinen beiden Alternativvorschlaegen lieber Weyerberg statt ABtrail, aber immer gern Neues.
Ich hab morgen ab 17:00 Zeit.


----------



## ralfathome (13. Juni 2007)

moin,
das Oellager ist in Achim. Üblicherweise treffen wir uns vorher am Weserwehr und radeln dann an der Weser entlang. Vom HaW sind wir auch schon gefahren, ist kein großer Unterschied. 

Im Oellager gibt es ein paar kurze Abfahrten und viel Trail.

Bei Interresse brauchst Du nur eine Zeit festlegen und einen der beiden Treffs aussuchen, dann kommen sicher noch mehr mit. 

3 Stunden sind für die Tour schon einzuplanen.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## Loni (13. Juni 2007)

OK, morgen Oellager. 

Treffen 17:00 WW (wo denn genau? auf der Fussgaengerbruecke ueber den Schleusen, oder wo trefft ihr euch da immer?)

passt das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (13. Juni 2007)

Oben auf der Brücke über der Schleuse ist ein guter Treff, bei viel viel Wind auch das Vordach zwischen Weser und Schleusenbrücke. 

17:00 Uhr ist für mich perfekt! Ma gucken wer noch dabei ist.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (13. Juni 2007)

@Juk + Tretmühle 

Ich melde auch mal Interesse für heute Abend um 19:00 Uhr an !

Gruß Christian


----------



## Loni (13. Juni 2007)

@ralfathome 


gut, bis morgen!!


----------



## juk (13. Juni 2007)

@damdam + tretmühle
Ich fahre wahrscheinlich schon früher los, weil ich auch früher wieder zu Hause sein möchte. Also nicht warten!
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja noch aufm Berg...


----------



## Tretmuehle (13. Juni 2007)

juk schrieb:


> @damdam + tretmühle
> Ich fahre wahrscheinlich schon früher los, weil ich auch früher wieder zu Hause sein möchte. Also nicht warten!
> Vielleicht sieht man sich ja noch aufm Berg...



Schade.

@damdam, werde um 19:00 Uhr in Kuhsiel stehen.


----------



## Tretmuehle (14. Juni 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> Moinmoin!
> wuerd am Samstag gern mit.
> kann aber wohl nur eine runde, muss danach arbeiten.
> 8:00 uhr find ich gut!!



@ Loni
Wenn es nicht Hunde & Katzen regnet bin ich auf jeden Fall um 08:00 Uhr am HaW. Andernfalls würde ich am Samstag ab 07:00 Uhr eine Absage posten.

Bis denne und viel Spaß heute im Öllager

Frank


----------



## Tretmuehle (15. Juni 2007)

Mitfahrer beim 24h Rennen in Duisburg gesucht!!!

@All
Team Materialfehler startet beim 24h Rennen in Duisburg am 04./05. mit einem 2er und einem 4er Team.
Aufgrund mehrerer Ausfälle im 4er Team wird kurzfristig ein(e) Fahrer(in) gesucht.
Teammember aus dem Bremer Thread sind DAMDAM (4er) und meine Wenigkeit (2er).
Team Materialfehler ist ein reines Fun-Team, das zwar den Anspruch hat durch zu fahren, jedoch nicht auf Platzierung fährt. Der Spassfaktor und die Teilnahme als solche stehen bei diesem Event für uns im Vordergrund.
Die Location ist außergewöhnlich, da die Strecke durch ein stillgelegtes Stahlwerk und den darumliegenden Landschaftspark führt.
7,7 km Rundkurs / 80 hömes / technisch nicht übermäßig anspruchsvoll.
Es nehmen 370 Teams und ca. 1.400 Starter teil. Die Veranstaltung ist ausgebucht.
Nähere Infos unter http://24h-mtb-race.com/
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn sich ein(e) weitere Starter(in) aus Bremen und umzu für eine Teilnahme begeistern lässt.
Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich.

Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## maxihb (15. Juni 2007)

Also ich bin da im Urlaub... sonst würd ich mich jetzt melden!

Maxi


----------



## Priester100 (15. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
möchte am Sonntag eine kleine Ausfahrt machen und so ca. um 13.00 beim HaW staten.
Als Ziel würde ich Garlstedt oder Syke/Barrien vorschlagen,aber das kann dann entschieden werden.
Ich hoffe das es nicht regnen wird und ein paar Leute lust haben.

Gruß Steffen



PS:Wenn es am Sonntag nur am regnen ist werde ich wohl nicht starten,aber gehen wir mal von besseren Wetter aus.


----------



## Loni (15. Juni 2007)

Tretmuehle schrieb:


> @ Loni
> Wenn es nicht Hunde & Katzen regnet bin ich auf jeden Fall um 08:00 Uhr am HaW. Andernfalls würde ich am Samstag ab 07:00 Uhr eine Absage posten.
> 
> Bis denne und viel Spaß heute im Öllager
> ...



alles klar. ich war gestern schon im Regen, muss morgen nicht wieder sein 
Samstag muss ich spaeter arbeiten, als ich dachte, also hab ich auch ein bisl mehr zeit. wollen wir nicht statt 2 Runden ABtrail den Weyerberg oder so ins Auge fassen?
fänd ich prima.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tretmuehle (15. Juni 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> alles klar. ich war gestern schon im Regen, muss morgen nicht wieder sein
> Samstag muss ich spaeter arbeiten, als ich dachte, also hab ich auch ein bisl mehr zeit. wollen wir nicht statt 2 Runden ABtrail den Weyerberg oder so ins Auge fassen?
> fänd ich prima.



Ab und an ein Schauer ist mir schnuppe. Nur bei Dauerregen würde ich den Wettkampf mit meinem inneren Schweinehund verlieren.  
AB Trail muss nicht sein. Kann auch gerne zum Weyerberg gehen. Als Ex-Local kennst Du Dich ja besser aus. Ich roll dann mal die Trails hinterher. 

Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## Loni (15. Juni 2007)

Tretmuehle schrieb:


> Ab und an ein Schauer ist mir schnuppe. Nur bei Dauerregen würde ich den Wettkampf mit meinem inneren Schweinehund verlieren.
> AB Trail muss nicht sein. Kann auch gerne zum Weyerberg gehen. Als Ex-Local kennst Du Dich ja besser aus. Ich roll dann mal die Trails hinterher.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Frank




alles klar. dann morgen 8:00 HaW... ist Kuhsiel nicht besser fuer dich?


----------



## Tretmuehle (15. Juni 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> ... ist Kuhsiel nicht besser fuer dich?



Nö, sind 1,5 km mehr. Ich kürz ab Dammsiel durch's Feld ab. 
Muss ja mit den Kräften haushalten


----------



## ralfathome (15. Juni 2007)

moin,
ist gut möglich, daß ich am Sonntag auch dabei bin. So'n warmer Regen läßt mich aber kalt. 'n bischen rumrollen werde ich auf jeden Fall!

Viel Spaß morgen und in Riesenrode

Gruß
ralf formerly known as Bergziege


----------



## Priester100 (17. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
heute muß ich für 13.00 absagen ,den mir geht es heute nicht besonders.
Sollte sich bis 13.00 an meinen Gesundheitszustand etwas ändern werde ich natürlich da sein.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## maxihb (17. Juni 2007)

@ ralfathome

sag mal, wann ist die Sternfahrt in Hamburg??? Und wie wolltest du hinkommen???


----------



## ralfathome (17. Juni 2007)

moin,
die war heute und man *hätte* mit dem Zug bis Buchholz fahren können.


----------



## maxihb (17. Juni 2007)

Ärgerlich... aber heute ging eh nicht viel, nachdem die rg-uni-hamburg-xxxxxx meinten, bei der gestrigen RTF in Tostedt müsste man nach jeder Kurve spontan nen Angriff starten, bin ich nur Regenerativ gefahren...

Gestern sind wir ab Km 80 zu zweit gewesen, nachdem wir die Hinterräder nicht mehr bekommen haben und haben dann die letzte Stunde sinnig gefahren...


----------



## ralfathome (17. Juni 2007)

das war ja nur ein Alternativvorschlag für die verhinderten 'Wunstorfer'! Einmal mit'm Rad über die Köhlbrandbrücke, das hat doch was.

Nach der gröbsten Beseitigung der Spuren der gestrigen Schlammschlacht beim Bergsprint war ich heute aber erst am Nachmittag unterwegs, locker auf der Straße.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (17. Juni 2007)

Da hätteste ja mal was sagen können... wäre ich nicht ganz alleine so Nass geworden (hab geschummelt und ne Regenjacke mitgehabt   ) Weil mein Roadbike ist - im Gegensatz zu seinem Geländekollegen - einsatzklar!!!

Kommste denn am 30. mit nach Etelsen zur RTF??? Hast du die anderen Bergsprinter stehen lassen???


----------



## ralfathome (17. Juni 2007)

Um 13:00 war ich am HaW, wie angedeutet, trotz Steffen's Absage, und bin dann mit dem Mounty bis Eggestedt. Ohne Regen! Aber mit Wind! 

Rtf:nein! 

Am nächsten oder übernächsten WE geht es in den Solling, dazu poste ich dann rechtzeitig hier im Forum.

Bergsprint war 'n bischen daneben, falsche Reifen, falsche Vorbereitung, falsches Timing beim Warmfahren, überhaupt.........na ja. Von einem überholt und selbst 6 überholt, 15. von 21 in der Klasse....wie bei den Crossrennen, deshalb war wohl auch der Gewinner des W-E-Cup der Sieger. Ich bin jedenfalls mutig rutschend durch den Matsch und werde künftig 'n bischen Anlieger üben.


----------



## DAMDAM (18. Juni 2007)

So dann mal ein kurzes Feedback zu Biesenrode am Sonntag:

Ich habe eine ganz gute Zusammenfassung bei den Ave Alpencrossern gefunden :Wer ein WARUM hat, dem ist kein WIE zu schwer

Der 6. Bike Marathon Biesenrode ist vorbei.
Das Wetter war wirklich ein Glück. Der Boden zeigte jedoch im Streckenverlauf durch vorangegangene Niederschläge teilweise ziemlich üble Eigenschaften, welche sich auf die ohnehin schon vorhandenen "übelsten" Streckeneigenschaften aufpfropften ;-). So ist Biesenrode. Und es ist gut so. 
Denn wenn man erfahren möchte ob mans noch bringt, dann eben auf diesem Kurs. Eine Strecke ohne Gnade, da gibt es nichts zum Ausruhen, und Rumheulen hilft auch nicht. Da strengen die Downhills mehr an, als das Bergauffahren. Volle Konzentration ist gefragt, nahezu in jedem Moment. Eine Ausfallquote von 44%! auf der 81km Strecke kommt nicht von ungefähr. Und auf den anderen Strecken sah es nicht viel anders aus. Seitens der gefühlten "Belastung" gibt es zwar "ähnliche" Events, Biesenrode braucht dafür jedoch weniger Kilometer . Biesenrode läßt dem Biker keine ruhige Minute. Biesenrode fetzt. 
Einen besonderen Dank möchte ich an die vielen anfeuernden Zuschauer (fast wie bei der Tour de France), die freundlichen Teilnehmer und vor allem an die Organisatoren und Helfer an der Strecke und im Ziel richten. Die Versorgung war sehr gut. Während der Siegerehrung konnte man sich an der Zielverpflegung sogar noch am Resteaufessen beteiligen. Und die Bikewäsche hat auch gut funktioniert, ohne ewiges Anstehen und so. Selbst die Ergebnislisten konnten bereits wenige Stunden nach dem Wettkampf online eingesehen werden. Super!

Ich kann alles unterschreiben!! 

Mein Bericht:

Da ich ja aus bekannten Gründen nur die 27Km mit 800Hm fahren wollte, machten sich Mareike und Ich uns nach einer super Geburtstagsfeier am Samstag mit nur ca. 2Std. Schlaf um 5:00 Uhr auf den Weg von Celle nach Biesenrode. Nach kurzem Verfahren waren wir um 7:30 Uhr pünktlich Vorort und konnten uns einen Platz in der Parkschlange (wer schonmal da war weiß was ich meine und das war auch der Einzige!!! Kritikpunkt am Veranstalter)suchen. 

Startnummer abgeholt, die üblichen Sachen vor dem Start geregelt und noch kurz Warmgefahren (5min.). Start war um 9:45 Uhr, in die Startaufstellung ging es um 9:30Uhr und mein Ziel : Ankommen, Rad ausprobieren und mal wieder in den Bergen fahren! wurde zu : Na mal sehen was geht, ein bis zwei sind sowieso weg aber der Rest ... Ich könnt ja mal doch Gas geben!. 

Punkt 9:45 Uhr ging es los  und siehe da es gab echt eine Neutralisierte Startphase(andere Veranstalter können da echt noch lernen !) Da ich ja leider die Strecke nicht kannte, ging es mir schon am ersten langen Anstieg an den Kragen und der mangelnde Schalf sowie das fehlende Warmfahren wurde ich von 2 auf 8 durchgereicht  . Das Ziel wurde auf eine einstellige Platzierung runter korrigiert und in der ersten Abfahrt hatte ich dann das erste und sicher nicht das letzte Grinsen an diesem Tag im Gesicht   nachdem ich 1-2 Leute gleich wieder überholt habe und festgestellt habe 100mm Federweg vorne und vorallem hinten   machen beim Abfahren schon Spaß und schnell ! Nachdem ich dann auch einen "Über den Haufen fahr Angriff eines "Schleichers von der 54Km"" überlebt habe, zwar mit einem Ausflug in einen Dornenbusch, aber naja solange man sich nichts bricht ist das schon okay ! Alles in allem konnte ich ca. 21 Km auf den ersten 5-6 Plätzen mit fahren konnte, obwohl ich sicherlich noch nie soviele "Dummheitsfehler" vor und auf der Strecke gemacht habe ! Zumindest auf den Abfahrten  bin ich schnell gewesen und habe immer wieder die Plätze die ich auf der Auffahrt verloren habe wieder gut gemacht. Am letzten Berg war dann Schluß für mich, der vor mir fahrende Biker fuhr mir davon nachdem ich in der letzten Abfahrt leider hinter einem 54km Biker hängengeblieben war ( das ist leider Nachteil bei soviel Singletrai*** Den ich aber immer wieder gerne in Kauf nehmen werde !***), nach einem weiteren Kettenklemmer (neues Rad im Extremeinsatz... ist leider so) kamen leider noch einige Biker vorbei, die sich die Strecke besser eingeteilt hatten, so daß ich am Ende auf Platz 13 gelandet bin vom 46 Gestarteten ! 

Fazit: Biesenrode ist Klasse und die Strecke ein Traum ! Sicherlich wäre bei konsequenter Vorbereitung eine Zeit von unter 1Std. 30min drin gewesen, aber mir war wichtig wieder auf dem Rad zu sitzen und die neue Technik auszuprobieren. Sicherlich gibt es noch eine Menge zu tun( am Bike, am Körper und in der Vorbereitung), aber nach diesem Wochenende zeigt sich schon das wieder alles auf dem richtigen Weg ist !

Gruß Christian ( Nach der Entdeckung der Langsamkeit )


@ralf 

Dann sag mal Bescheid wann du fahren möchtest! Ich hätte große Lust in die Berge zu fahren!


----------



## maxihb (18. Juni 2007)

@ Damdam

Klasse Leistung in Biesenrode!!!

Mein Scotty ist dank Campa und Hendrik wieder klaro!!! Den nächsten Ausfahrten steht somit nix entgegen!!!


----------



## ralfathome (18. Juni 2007)

moin,
die Tour in den Solling hatte ich für den nächsten oder übernächsten Sonntag angedacht, in leichter Abhängigkeit von Wettertrends. Es wäre super, wenn Du dabei bist. Wann würde es Dir denn am besten passen? 

Vielleicht haben ja noch mehr Interesse??

Ach ja, die Waage bestätigt den Eindruck, den das Foto vom Bergsprint auf mich macht. Fährt jemand mit mir in der Woche am frühen Vormittag ein bischen Grundlage?   
Gruß
ralf


----------



## juk (19. Juni 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Fährt jemand mit mir in der Woche am frühen Vormittag ein bischen Grundlage?
> Gruß
> ralf



Hab grad Urlaub, also wär da was möglich. Aber bitte nicht um 8h. Ich sag mal frühestens um 9. Schlag was vor. Bei schlechtem Wetter bitte nicht zu weit weg.

bis denne,
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (19. Juni 2007)

moin Jürgen,
Mi oder Do, ich würde Dich dann um 9:00 abholen. Wohin die Tour führt ist mir fast egal, nur nicht so viel Dreck. Gern auch mit'm Renner (Grundlage!)

Gruß
ralf


----------



## riser (19. Juni 2007)

Moin!

Für Mi könnten sich zwei Mitfahrer finden. Aber frühestens um 09:00h, gerne auch später. Vielleicht um 10:00 oder 11:00h (vorsicht Langschläfer  ). Sprech das aber noch mit Claudia ab und melde neu.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## ralfathome (19. Juni 2007)

moin Dirk,
zur Schicht möchte ich schon gestärkt, gewaschen und gebügelt erscheinen, d.h. um 12:00 bin ich athome.
Morgens allein los, um 9:00 Juk abholen und um 10:00 bei Euch vor der Tür ist jetzt mein ultimativer Vorschlag für Morgen.  Macht was draus!

Gruß
ralf


----------



## juk (19. Juni 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Morgens allein los, um 9:00 Juk abholen und um 10:00 bei Euch vor der Tür ist jetzt mein ultimativer Vorschlag für Morgen.  Macht was draus!



Dafür!


----------



## riser (19. Juni 2007)

Wenn du um 09:00h Juk abholst und ihr dann direkt zu uns fahrt, sind wir auch fertig wenn ihr da seit, auch wenn es noch nicht Punkt 10h ist 

Vorschlag ist also angenommen und danken der Rücksichtnahme 

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## DAMDAM (19. Juni 2007)

Nur mal so aus Neugier, wann müßte ich denn Morgen am WW stehen, wenn ich mit möchte (habe um 8:00 Uhr Krankengymnastik bis 8:30Uhr)? Oder wann und wo trefft ihr Euch mir Dirk und Claudia ?

Gruß Christian (der immernoch schwere Beine aus Biesenrode hat)


----------



## juk (19. Juni 2007)

Von mir zum WW sind es ca. 20-30 min., aber wir könnten dann ja auch noch bei Dir vorbei. Liegt ja aufm Weg...

Gruß,
Jürgen (schwere Beine ausm Harz)


----------



## ralfathome (19. Juni 2007)

moin Christian, 
am Weserwehr könnten wir tatsächlich so gegen 9:25 sein. Aber Du kannst mir den Spaß gönnen, auch Dich noch vor der Haustür abzuholen! Nur  solltest Du dann schon noch rechtzeitig posten.

Gruß
der Abholer

*Autsch* vielleicht bis nachher


----------



## DAMDAM (20. Juni 2007)

Hab im Moment echt üble Rückenschmerzen, poste so gegen 8:45 Uhr ob ich mit komme, braucht aber nicht auf mich warten am WW, wenn ich nicht um 9:25Uhr da bin.

Gruß CHristian


----------



## DAMDAM (20. Juni 2007)

Wenn ihr das noch lest könnt ihr vorbeikommen !

Gruß CHristian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (20. Juni 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Wenn ihr das noch lest könnt ihr vorbeikommen !
> 
> Gruß CHristian



jup.


----------



## juk (20. Juni 2007)

@Damdam
Kannste mir mal deine Gesamtdistanz und evtl. den Schnitt der heutigen Tour nennen. Mein Tacho ist ja bekanntlich bei 0.03m abgestürzt! 

So denn, ich leg dann mal das Knie auf Eis.


----------



## riser (20. Juni 2007)

Mahlzeit

Nette kleine unter-der-Woche-mal-vormittags-fahren-Runde. Bei sind es dann in der Summe doch noch ne 1.50h auf dem Rad geworden (Pause natürlich nicht mitgerechnet). 37,4km mit nem Schnitt von 20,3 km/h. Hat also doch noch gereicht für ne Tour.  

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## ralfathome (21. Juni 2007)

juk schrieb:


> So denn, ich leg dann mal das Knie auf Eis.


moin,
hoffentlich hat's geholfen. Viel Spaß beim Roggä.

Die Solling-Pläne für dieses WE habe ich wegen der Wetterprognosen mal gecancelt.

Wenn jemand am Samstagnachmittag ab 13:00 touren möchte, bitte melden.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## maxihb (21. Juni 2007)

@ Ralf...

13:00 Uhr in Garlstedt? Zeitansatz in Garlstedt 2 Std???


----------



## ralfathome (21. Juni 2007)

hi Maxi,
13:00 in Garlstedt wäre dann eigentlich etwas zu früh, aber da setze ich mal Prioritäten und sage zu.

Viele Grüße
ralf


----------



## maxihb (21. Juni 2007)

@ ralfathome

Hm... dann verlegen wir das einfach um 60 Minuten nach hinten... somit werde ich um 13:30 mein Stahlross aus Kohlefaser satteln und gen Treffpunkt radln...


----------



## ralfathome (22. Juni 2007)

moin,
na dann ma los: Samstag um 12:50 am HaW und von dort Richtung Garlstedt, 14:00 am Parkplatz B6. Fährt noch jemand mit?

Viele Grüße
ralf


----------



## Loni (22. Juni 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> na dann ma los: Samstag um 12:50 am HaW und von dort Richtung Garlstedt, 14:00 am Parkplatz B6. Fährt noch jemand mit?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ralf



MoinMoin
wetterabhaengig hat sich eine Delegation aus Oldenburg angekuendigt. 
(ich kuendige mich mit an.  )
wo genau ist der Treffpunkt in Garlstedt?
OL-Fraktion kommt dann naemlich von der Faehre (Farge).

Ich bin dann entweder 12:50 am HaW oder komme mit den OLs

viele Gruesse und bis bald!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schieber (22. Juni 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> na dann ma los: Samstag um 12:50 am HaW und von dort Richtung Garlstedt, 14:00 am Parkplatz B6. Fährt noch jemand mit?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ralf



welche gangart ? 
ruhig oder eher verschärft ??

 an neuem geläuf / erkundung wäre ich ja interessiert 

12:50H ab haw hört sich ansonsten gut für mich an.

gruss
niels


----------



## ralfathome (22. Juni 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> MoinMoin
> wetterabhaengig hat sich eine Delegation aus Oldenburg angekuendigt.
> (ich kuendige mich mit an.  )



Ol, Bokel, HB.....das wird ja eine Sternfahrt,SUPER. 

Der eigentliche Treffpunkt ist ein Parkplatz an der "alten" B6 (L135), nördlich von Heilshorn (Lange Heide). Von der Fähre Farge kommend würde man dann schon durch's "Zielgebiet" radeln. Ich bin froh, mich vor Ort zurechtzufinden, den Weg durch schmidt's Kiefern zu beschreiben ist eher mühselig.

*Deshalb mache ich den Vorschlag, den Treffpunkt nach Eggestedt zu verlegen, in den Bereich der Autobahnbrücke am See in Eggestedt. Der See ist in Radwanderkarten eingetragen und gut zu finden. Wer mit dem Wagen kommt kann dort auch parkieren.*

Wobei jetzt der erste Gedanke war das die Ol'er per Pedal kommen?!? 

Vorbehaltlich Maxis Einverständnis alsoTreff Eggestedter See/A27Brücke, 14:00 - 14:20! 
Und für angenehmes Wetter drücken wir alle mal die Daumen 

@Schieber: wird schon passen!

Jetzt geh ich robotten

Gruß
ralf


----------



## Schieber (22. Juni 2007)

ich denke ich komme mit auf erkundungstour und mach evtl. nen abstecher zum bekanntenbesuch in heilshorn.


----------



## Loni (22. Juni 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Wobei jetzt der erste Gedanke war das die Ol'er per Pedal kommen?!?



jojo, das ist richtig.
Eggestedt klingt super, finden wir schon. 
sonst steht 12:50 HaW noch, gell?? 

ich hoffe auch auf gutes wetter, wobei die vorhersage ernuechternd ist. 

 

der vorhersage trotzender Gruß!!!!!!!!!    L


----------



## maxihb (22. Juni 2007)

@ Ralf

ich werde dann in Eggestedt sein... wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass dein Treffpunkt am "Einstieg§ in den AB-Trail aus Blickrichtung HB ist, oder? Ich schlage ien Zeitfenster von 14:00 - 14:30 vor, da ich meine Anreisezeit nicht kenne...

Maxi


----------



## Priester100 (22. Juni 2007)

Hi,
leider muß ich wie immer am Samstag arbeiten und kann leider nicht dabei sein 
Würde am Sonntag dafür eine kleine Tour machen wollen und vieleicht hat ja jemand einen Vorschlag wo es hingehen könnte.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (22. Juni 2007)

@Maxihb 

Was hälst du von ??:?? Uhr Parkplatz an der Bundesstraße und dann rüberfahren zum treffpunkt ? 

Gruß Christian

@ Juk 

Es waren ziemlich genau 3 Std. mit 66 KM auf meiner Uhr ! Und der Link von dem ich dir erzählt habe ist :

http://www.mountainbike-page.de/  und nach Ciclosport suchen !


----------



## maxihb (22. Juni 2007)

wollen wir für ??:?? Uhr 13:45 Uhr schreiben???


----------



## ralfathome (22. Juni 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> @ Ralf
> 
> ich werde dann in Eggestedt sein... wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass dein Treffpunkt am "Einstieg§ in den AB-Trail aus Blickrichtung HB ist, oder? Ich schlage ien Zeitfenster von 14:00 - 14:30 vor, da ich meine Anreisezeit nicht kenne...
> 
> Maxi


moin,
ja, genau die Stelle. Allerdings besser auf der anderen Seite der A27, bei dem/den See/n. Ist übersichtlicher. Zeitfenster paßt auch.

12:50 HaW ist auch sicher.

CU
ralf


----------



## Schieber (23. Juni 2007)

moinsen,

ich mach nen regentechnischen rückzieher heute

allen viel spass und nicht zu feuchtes vergnügen


----------



## maxihb (23. Juni 2007)

Das Gute am Regen ist, dass das Meiste vorbei geht


----------



## ralfathome (23. Juni 2007)

Wollte ich auch gerade schreiben. 

Bin um 12:50 am HaW und gegen 14:00 in Eggestedt am See.

@Niels: mußt noch irgendwas mit "Überdachung" in Deine Signatur einbauen!  Bis Sonntag um 10:00!

Die Sonne kommt durch.


----------



## DAMDAM (23. Juni 2007)

Ich wollte auch gerade absagen, aber es regnet im Moment nicht mehr und wach bin ich auch schon  , naja dann werde ich wohl um 13:45 Uhr am Parkplatz sein und eine Regenjacke dabei haben  .

Gruß Christian (Der bis gestern noch ein sauberes Rad hatte)

@ Kleiner Nachtrag zur Fitness 

Ich habe gestern im Laufe einer Schwellentrainingseinheit meinen eigenen Rekord für ABtrail Haw-ohne Grambker Feldmarktsee-HaW auf 1:04:25 (bei 35 Km)verbessert. Also habt heute bitte Nachsicht mit dem Tempo !


----------



## Schieber (23. Juni 2007)

ich dachte es kommt schlimmer ... und es kam nur teilweise schlimmer ... aber später als gedacht .....  erspart mir dennoch dreimal-geputze

@eggestedter : war es trocken oder nasser 

@ ralf : umgesetzt  .... und bis morgen um 10:00 H


----------



## ralfathome (24. Juni 2007)

moin,
's war gestern gar nicht schlimm, viel schöner als erwartet, es war richtig schön. Ab HaW immer kurzärmlig gefahren, nur am Treff mal kurz den O-Nerz.

Viele Grüße auch nach OL
ralf


----------



## Priester100 (24. Juni 2007)

Hi,
für Kurzentschlossene eine kleine lockere Abendtour z.B nach Worpswede oder einfach am Deich lang.
Ich werde heute um 17.00 am HaW stehen...

Gruß Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (25. Juni 2007)

moin,
die Wettervorhersagen ignorierend plane ich für diese Woche eine Tour entlang der Weser bis nach Verden. Kurz und knackig durch's Oellager, ein anderes kleines nettes Wäldchen, Etelsen, Freilichtbühne Cluvenhagen, Langwedel.

Hätte jemand Interesse, mitzufahren?

Gruß
ralf


----------



## riser (25. Juni 2007)

Mahlzeit!

Hat jemand zufälligerweise einen Sportident-Chip, den er Claudia fürs kommende WE leihen kann?

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## endurospezi (25. Juni 2007)

@ralfathome

Ich hätte Interesse, wenns nicht wie aus Eimern regnet.
Wo wäre denn der Startpunkt?
Ich würde ja dann sozusagen nach hause fahren, müsste mich also dort hinbringen lassen.
Donnerstag 17.30 - 18.00 wäre ein möglicher Termin.

Gruß  Veiko


----------



## ralfathome (25. Juni 2007)

hallo Veiko,
Donnerstag 17:30 -18:00 wäre schon ganz gut, nicht später weil ich noch nach Bremen zurück muß.

Treff/Startpunkt wäre das Weserwehr.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## endurospezi (25. Juni 2007)

Wo ist denn das Weserwehr bzw. wie kommt man mit dem Auto da hin?
Wie willst du denn zurück Kommen?


----------



## ralfathome (25. Juni 2007)

moin, 
zum Weserwehr mit dem Auto: von der A1 Abfahrt Hemelingen Richtung Zentrum, direkt nach dem Hansa-Carre links auf die Malerstraße und an der nächsten Kreuzung "leicht schräg links geradeaus". 
so sieht das auf der Karte aus: http://www.bremen.de/sixcms/detail....astedter Osterdeich&hn=&sid=548356&ai=2330303
und für das Navi: Hastedter Osterdeich 239, 28207 Bremen

wie ich zurück nach Bremen komme? *Muskelkraft*. 

ich gehe davon aus, das ich Dich ab z.B. ab Langwedel auch allein nach Verden fahren lassen kann, sollte es zu spät (Dunkelheit) für mich werden?!

ralf


----------



## endurospezi (25. Juni 2007)

Ist ok. Die Strasse fürs Navi ist best. 
Ich melde mich dann auf jedenfall Mittwoch abend nochmal.

Bis dann 

veiko


----------



## DAMDAM (26. Juni 2007)

Wie sieht es denn am Freitag mit Biken aus ? 

@ Maxihb 

Wie sieht es denn diese Woche bei Euch aus ?

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (27. Juni 2007)

@ DAMDAM

Donnerstag gegen Abend wurde mir angesagt. Wollen wir 18:30 Uhr sagen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (27. Juni 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn am Freitag mit Biken aus ?
> .......
> Gruß Christian


moin,
was willste denn fahren?

zur Erinnerung: am Donnerstag geht es an der Weser entlang Richtung Verden, vom Weserwehr aus. Endurospezi hatte 17:30 -18:00 als Startzeit vorgeschlagen.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## endurospezi (27. Juni 2007)

Hallo, 
ich werde 17.30 am Weserwehr sein.
mit kleiner Einschränkung:
Wenns regnet mach ich schlapp - bin im Moment Weichei. 

Also mit etwas Glück bis morgen.

Gruß
veiko


----------



## Loni (28. Juni 2007)

endurospezi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich werde 17.30 am Weserwehr sein.




moin Junx, 
ich wuerd gern mit, kann aber erst um 17:45/18:00 da sein, geht das?


----------



## ralfathome (28. Juni 2007)

Jo Mädel, kriegen wir hin.


----------



## harrypotter (28. Juni 2007)

Moin zusammen,

wenn ich es irgendwie schaffe wäre ich auch gerne dabei, damit ich die MTBker nun endlich mal persönlich kennen lerne.  

Bis später! Grüße, Arne


----------



## ralfathome (28. Juni 2007)

moin Harrypotter,
dann zauber Dich ma hin. Ab 17:30 bin ich zwischen Weserwehr und dem Hansa-Carree an der Kreuzung Osterdeich/Malerstrasse (~die Navi-Adresse für Veiko), kreise und arbeite mich Richtung Weserwehr vor.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harrypotter (28. Juni 2007)

Hi Ralf,

OK, das werde ich in's Nimbus-Navi eingeben  

Bis gleich - ciao Arne


----------



## riser (28. Juni 2007)

Moin!

Dann werd ich mich mal nicht lumpen lassen und vorm Training auch noch ein Stückl mit euch mitradeln.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## ralfathome (28. Juni 2007)

eins..zwei..drei..vier..fünf...ei'n im Sinn...sechs..


----------



## baluweb (28. Juni 2007)

@All: Wie steht es denn mit der Tourenplanung für den Samstag? Ich könnte mich ja zu einer Ausfahrt hinreißen lassen, sofern das Tempo meinem Trainingsstand angepasst ist (und der ist reletiv niedrig...). Zur Streckenwahl bin ich recht offen, zum Thema Zeit am besten morgens so um 10 Uhr oder nachmittags um 15 Uhr. Wie schaut es aus?
MfG Marc


----------



## maxihb (29. Juni 2007)

Also Samstag kann ich leider nicht weil wegen schufen und so... aber ich würde den Sonntag mal in den Raum werfen...

Maxi


----------



## ralfathome (29. Juni 2007)

hi Marc,
Samstag klingt gut, bei der Uhrzeit bin ich flexibel. Wo willste hinfahren?

Gruß
ralf


----------



## Loni (29. Juni 2007)

baluweb schrieb:


> @All: Tourenplanung für den Samstag.
> 
> zum Thema Zeit am besten morgens so um 10 Uhr oder nachmittags um 15 Uhr. Wie schaut es aus?
> MfG Marc



ich waere an einer Tour morgens interessiert. 
Auch gern früher als 10 
Bitte keinen ABtrail.


----------



## harrypotter (29. Juni 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> ich waere an einer Tour morgens interessiert.
> Auch gern früher als 10
> Bitte keinen ABtrail.



Mich dünkt Du magst den ABtrail nicht so richtig


----------



## Loni (29. Juni 2007)

harrypotter schrieb:


> Mich dünkt Du magst den ABtrail nicht so richtig



Lass uns das im Keller diskutieren


----------



## harrypotter (29. Juni 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> Lass uns das im Keller diskutieren



OK, aber nur mit den gelben Jacken - und die Fremddreckabspüler bleiben fort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baluweb (29. Juni 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> hi Marc,
> Samstag klingt gut, bei der Uhrzeit bin ich flexibel. Wo willste hinfahren?
> Gruß
> ralf



Sehr gut, wie es scheint muss ich mich zumindest nicht alleine durch den Reegen quälen. Wie gesagt, ich habe keine festgelegte Routenvorstellung. Garlstedt ist natürlich immer am bequemsten für mich, man kann ja aber auch mal aus seinm Quark rauskommen. Also: Ich bin für alles offen, würde mich aber bei allem außer Weyer Berg und Garlstedt aus dem Thema Streckenführung zurückhalten müssen...
Und viel eher als 10Uhr würde je nach Startort aufstehen mitten in der Nacht bedeuten (=> Langschläfer), und das kann ich nach der Woche nicht so wirklich gebrauchen

MfG Marc


----------



## ralfathome (29. Juni 2007)

hi Marc,
noch kein Treff, kein Ziel aber immerhin schon mal 'ne Startzeit. Na ja, ist ja noch lang hin.

Also Vorschlag für Samstag:
Treff um 10:00 in Ritterhude, Tanke beim Oppel-dealer (oder Ex-dealer?), Tourziel Weyerberg.

Zwischentreff für Bremer ist das HaW, Abfahrt dort 9:30.

Wer früher fahren möchte kann das ja tun mit der Chance, pünktlich an einem der Treffpunkte zu sein. 

Gruß
ralf


----------



## baluweb (29. Juni 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> hi Marc,
> Also Vorschlag für Samstag:
> Treff um 10:00 in Ritterhude, Tanke beim Oppel-dealer (oder Ex-dealer?), Tourziel Weyerberg.
> Gruß ralf



...ich wusste auf ralfneverathome ist Verlass! Nur für Leude, die nisch von hier sind: Isch glaube der Opel-Dealer ist Geschichte. Also die Shell-Tanke mitten im Herzen von Ritterhude - in der Riesstraße (meine ich). Bis morgen!!!

@ Tretmühle: Die Tour müsste dir doch auch entgegen kommen?


----------



## ralfathome (29. Juni 2007)

Riesstraße/Am Großen Geeren, ca 100m vom Bahnhof entfernt.


----------



## baluweb (30. Juni 2007)

@ ralfathome & Dino: nur mal so zum Thema Deichrutscher...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=37529


----------



## ralfathome (30. Juni 2007)

beeindruckende Geschichte auf den Fotos, Respekt!

dann war die Einfahrt in den AB-trail hoffentlich auch nach Deinem Geschmack.

Mir hat es heute sehr viel Spaß gemacht, vielen Dank Euch beiden!


----------



## DAMDAM (30. Juni 2007)

Wie sieht es de morgen mit Touren in und um Bremen aus ? 

Lust hätte ich !

Gru? Christian


----------



## maxihb (30. Juni 2007)

@ Dandam 

17 Uhr (also nach dem F1-Rennen) vom HaW aus? Gerne zum Weyerberg oder so... Zeit ist verhandelbar!

Maxi


----------



## DAMDAM (1. Juli 2007)

@ Maxihb 

Danke für das Angebot, aber ich kann im Momen nicht motivieren zu trainieren. Mal sehen was die Woche so bringt. Ein schönes Restwochenende !

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (1. Juli 2007)

Das geht mir grad genau so  ich hau mich erst mal vor die Glotze und schau mal ob ich heute Abend noch ne Runde drehe


----------



## baluweb (1. Juli 2007)

@ ralfathome & Dino:
im Nachgang zu unserem Tech-Talk am Samstag habe ich noch recherchiert und festgestellt, dass unser Fazit sehr gut war. Zu dem Thema "Klirrende Bremsscheiben bei der Hayes" gibt es ja dutzende Beiträge. Ergebnis: Es liegt an der dünnen, flexenden Hayes-Scheibe die gegen den Bremssattel schlagen kann und bei Resonazfrequenz anfängt zu klirren. Die vorgeschlagenen Abhilfemaßnahmen gehen von plausibel bis hin zu technsichem Wahnsinn! Der seriöse Weg ist genau der, auf den wir (bzw. Dino) bereits bei der Tour gekommen sind: Zunächst Ausrichtung des Sattels zur Scheibe (nicht zu den Belägen). Wenn das nicht fruchtet wird eine dickere Scheibe eingebaut. 

Frage @ All: Kann mir jemand sagen, woher ich technische Daten zu den den unterschiedlichen Bremsscheiben bekomme? Die Hersteller geben meist nur den Scheibendurchmesser an. Aber wichtig wäre mir jetzt die Dicke bzw. Materialstärke, damit das Problem auch behoben wird. Und natürlich die Flankenbreite, damit der Bremsbelag auch auf der Reibfläche und nicht auf den Stegen läuft. Hat jemand eine Idee?

Gruß Marc


----------



## ralfathome (1. Juli 2007)

hi Marc,
viel Dicker darf die Bremsscheibe eh nicht sein, weil dann bei neuen Belägen die Kolben evtuell nicht mehr weit genug zurückkommen. Die Scheibendicke variiert wahrscheinlich auch nur in kleinen Maßen. Vielleicht gibt es im Zubekör Scheiben, bei denen die Verbindung zwischen Nabe und der Bremsflanke stabiler ist? Und wenn nicht würde ich da mal ansetzen: eine alte 160Scheibe innen entkernen und auf der Radseite gegen die große Scheibe kleben. 

Oder die Resonanz eliminieren: eine kleine Rolle unterhalb des Bremssattels drückt gegen die Scheibe und Ruhe ist.

Beides gehört wohl in den Bereich technischer Wahnsinn, aber ich bastel Dir beides zurecht und würde wagemutig auch testfahren.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## kiko (1. Juli 2007)

ich kauf meinen kram immer hier
http://cgi.ebay.de/Magura-Shimano-H...6QQihZ017QQcategoryZ85107QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
stabiler aufbau mit breiter reibflanke.


----------



## DAMDAM (1. Juli 2007)

@ Marc 

Ich nehme mal an du fährst 180mm Scheiben ? , sonst hätte ich auch noch nie gefahrene Magura Marta Sl scheiben in 160mm. Soweit ich weiß hat Maxi noch 180mm Scheiben an seinem ZweitLRS (glaube ich ) auch Magura, vielleicht leiht er sie dir ja mal und du kannst Magura Scheiben probieren. Einen Herstellermix halte ich für das geringste Risiko ( fahre ja XTR centerlock scheiben bei meiner Magura und finde die bremsen sogar noch besser, als normale Marta scheiben).

Gruß Christian (@Maxihb gehe jetzt 60min Int auf dem Deich fahren [hoffentlich it nicht soviel los])


----------



## baluweb (1. Juli 2007)

Besten Dank für die vielen Antworten!!!!
@Ralf: Du hast recht: Das Stufe ich erstmal unter technischem Wahnsinn ein  aber wenn ich irgendwann ein Viertrad habe (dafür würde mir noch das Zweit- und Drittrad fehlen), dann bin ich für Experimente bereit. Zumal, wenn du sie Probe fährst!
@Kiko: Bislang habe ich auf die Magura im Wave-Design geschielt, da diese auch 11 statt 8 Stegen hat. Aber die Scheibe von A2Z wurde in den Threads zu dem Problem auch schon als Lösung angesprochen. Vielleicht ist das genau das, was ich brauche. Und preislich ist die ja eine Alternative. Besten Dank für den Tip!
@Christian: Deine Vermutung ist zu 50% richtig. Vorne ist es eine 203er (ich bin halt doch ein wenig schwerer als der typische Radsportler...). Und den Hinweis mit dem 2. LRS von Maxi nehme ich dankend entgegen und werde das bei Gelegenheit ausprobieren. 

Viel positive Rückmeldung in kurzer Zeit!! So kann das Problem ja nur aufgeben! Beste Grüße und noch erfolgreiches Training!
Bis demäxt Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (1. Juli 2007)

@ Marc

vom LRS existiert nur noch das Vorderrad! Aber zum probieren dürfte es reichen.


----------



## ralfathome (2. Juli 2007)

moin,
wie sieht es am Dienstag mit einer Feierabendrunde aus? Bin für fast alles zu haben.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## maxihb (2. Juli 2007)

Du hast PN auf der Schmalreifenseite... Wollte morgen mein weißes Lenkerband spatzieren fahn...


----------



## ralfathome (2. Juli 2007)

Leude Leude, was macht Ihr mit mir???

@Loni: ja, mir hat die Tour am Samstag gefallen. Wie war Dein WE?
@Maxi: Du mußt dann noch den Termin im Bremen-Thread absagen!
@Damdam: 

Ich fahr diese Woche allein, höchstens Di oder Do mit'm Renner.

Macht was Ihr wollt.. 

ralf offline


----------



## maxihb (2. Juli 2007)

@ Ralf

Absage der ursprünglichen Tour am Mittwoch poste ich gleich den RRlern... was fahren wir denn nun morgen? Biste mit dem Tourvorschlag "Fischbrötchenrunde" einverstanden?

Grüße

Maxi


----------



## DAMDAM (4. Juli 2007)

Für alle die noch nicht wissen was sie am Wochenende MTB-technisch machen sollen, hätte ich mal das hier als Empfehlung:

http://www.bad-harzburg.de/home.html und unter MTB-Spaß schauen! 

Es gibt unterschiedliche Strecken am Samstag 30Km/1000Hm ; 60Km/1500Hm
und Sonntag 76Km und 95Km. Das beste ist aber das Startgeld = 3 Euro für die Zeitmessung und sonst NICHTS! Dafür aber ein Starterpaket ! 

Ich werde am Samstag in Bad Harzburg am Start sein, da ich Sonntag leider Termine habe, weiß aber noch nicht welche Strecke ich fahren werde ob 30(bin ich im Moment gemeldet) oder 60Km. 

MFG Christian 

P.S. Wer fährt denn am Freitag eine  kleine Runde mit mir über den Abtrail ?


----------



## ralfathome (7. Juli 2007)

moin,
wer am Sonntagnachmittag noch nichts vorhat:

Der NaBu organisiert um 15:00 am Oellager in Achim eine Veranstaltung, um über die geplante Bebauung des Oellagers zu informieren. Genauer Ort ist die Straße Am Oertel . 
Eine Oellagerrunde ließe sich dann mit Kaffee und Kuchen vor Ort verbinden.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## MTBRafi (7. Juli 2007)

Hi all!
Bin relativ neu hier im Norden und habe leider noch keinen Ausritt mit dem MTB machen können, mangels Zeit und/oder Wetter. Bis vor kurzem bin ich noch überwiegend Touren im Aachener Wald und Umgebung gefahren, nun bräuchte ich etwas Nachhilfe, was hier in/um HB so alles geht... Vielleicht könnte man morgen was machen? Das Öllager in Achim sagt mir zwar nix, aber wär auf jeden Fall mal ne Überlegung wert. Fragt sich nur, wie man da von HB hinkommt, bin leider nicht motorisiert. Irgendwo im Forum meine ich mal gelesen zu haben, dass der eine oder andere vom Weserwehr losfährt: Das wäre praktisch, denn ungefähr dort wohne ich  

Freue mich auf zahlreiche Antworten,

Rafael


----------



## Loni (7. Juli 2007)

Sonntag waere folgendes anzubieten:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=162895&page=27&highlight=ol

(bis unten zu Mutti's Eintrag um 23:20 scrollen -Hafenkopf meint bei Haven Hoeoeft oder wie das heisst.....)

Exploration der Bremer Schweiz. 

Bitte alle mitkommen 

(ich bin im Moment nur begrenzt fuer Touren zu haben, wegen der Diplompruefungen. Morgen ist aber Belohnung fuer bereits bestandene  )


----------



## Mutti (7. Juli 2007)

MTBRafi schrieb:


> Hi all!
> Bin relativ neu hier im Norden (...). Bis vor kurzem bin ich noch überwiegend Touren im Aachener Wald und Umgebung gefahren (...)



Aachener Wald und Umgebung!?!  Hey, meine alte Heimat ...  ... bin nämlich auch "Aixilant"! 

Na dann, willkommen im Improgebiet!   

Wie "Loni" schon - übrigends weitgehend parallel  - geschrieben hat, treffen wir uns morgen auf eine Runde in und um die _Bremer Schweiz_ - um 13:00 Uhr in OL an der Schleuse bzw. 14:45 Uhr in HB-Vegesack am "Kopf" des Hafens (vom Bhf. gesehen rechts neben "_Haven Höövt_")  ... nur so als doppelter Hinweis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (8. Juli 2007)

So dann will ich in der Mittagspause mal einen kleine Bericht zum gestrigen Marathon in Bad Harzburg schreiben: 

Aufgrund der relativ geringen Propagande auf seitens der Veranstalter war das Starterfeld relativ überschaubar. Mit mir gingen ca. 38 andere Biker auf die 10 Km Runde mit laut meines HAC 361 HM  , welche 3x gefahren werden sollte. Da das Training in den letzten Wochen relativ gut lief und ich auch noch ein gutes Ergebnis brauchte, war ich relativ hoch motiviert. Ich mußte leider schon vor dem Start feststellen, dass die Konkurrenz aus dem Harz doch auch wieder am heutigen Tag für mich unschlagbar sein würde. Diesmal versuchte ich aber nicht mit dem Mut den Verzweifelung in den ersten Berg reinzufahren und nach hinten zu überleben, sondern versuchte am Berg meinen Rythmus zu fahren und auf meinen Körper zu hören. Dies gelang mir bei Blick auf die Zwischenzeiten auch ganz gut( 1.Runde 32min und Runde 2+3 in 34min)( In der dritten Runde bin sogar die 4t schnellste Zeit gefahren ) . Nun aber zum Rennverlauf aus meiner Sicht:

Nach dem Start, der mitten in der Innenstadt durchgeführt wurde, wurd im Feld gleich hohes Tempo gefahren. Ich konnte mich an 6te Stelle vor der 30%tigen Rampe aus dem Ort einreihen und hatte Platz 4+5 nur ca. 20 m vor mir. Schnell wurde mir klar, dass Platz 1-3 heute nicht drin sein würde (Lizens und Hobby wurden zusammen gewertet ). Ich versuchte nun also in dem 4,5 Km langen Anstieg auf der einen Seite meinen Rythmus zu fahren, auf der anderen vielleicht aber die beiden Biker vor mir noch zu erreichen! Um es vorwegzunehmen: es gelang mir nicht und ich bin den gesamten Anstieg mit ca. 50m Abstand (blieb bis oben konstant) hinterher gefahren und habe mich gefragt, als ich oben war wie ich da noch 2x rauf soll ? . Auf der Abfahrt mußte ich leider feststellen, das meine Reifen nicht die gewünschte Traktion lieferten, ich immer noch etwas Schiss habe auf nassen/schlammigen Forstautobahnen  mit Vollgas um die Kurve zu fahren und mir sicherlich auch ein bißchen die Fahrtechnik für soetwas fehlt! Auf der ersten Abfahrt wurde ich somit überholt und ein Vorsprung von ca. 100m nach dem Anstieg, verwandelte sich in ca. 300m nach der Abfahrt und ich fand mich auf Platz 7 wieder. Also ab in die nächste Runde ! Am Anstieg machte ich Meter um Meter gut und war kurz vor Beginn der Abfahrt bis auf 70m wieder dran. Leider erhöhte der vor mir fahrende Biker sein Tempo nochmal und ich mußte die Hoffung als 6ter oben zu sein leider begraben  . Das 2te Mal tastete ich nimch immer mehr an die Grenzbereiche meiner Reifen in den Kurven ran und hatte da Gefühl deutlich schneller Abzufahren. Leider fuhr ich ab diesem Zeitpunkt ein einsames Rennen, da weder vor mir noch hinter mir jemand in Sichtweite war. 
In der dritten Runde fuhr ich zwar mit Bedacht in den Berg rein, versuchte aber ab der zweitn Hälfte das Tempo zu steigern, was mir auch gut gelang (später an den Zwischenzeiten war zu sehen, dass ich die 4t schnellste Runde gefahren bin in der dritten Runde). Es war nun auch wieder verkehr auf der Strecke, da nun auch die überrundeten Fahrer ins Blickfeld kamen. Auf der letzten Abfahrt gab ich nochml alles und fuhr nach 1 Std. 40min 4 sek als 7ter Gesamt und 6ter in meiner Altersklasse über die Linie knapp 3min 30sek hinter Platz 3! 

Fazit
Für mich zeigt die Leistungskurve damit weiter nach oben, auch wenn es dieses Jahr nicht mehr für Treppchen reichen wird. Zur Veranstaltung kann man sagen die Organisation im Zielbereich war gut bis sehr gut, für 3 Euro Startgeld für die Zeitmessung , gab es einen 10 Euro  Gutschein für die Bavaria Alm und und . Die Preise für Kuchen und Würstchen waren mehr als Human mit 0,5 bzw 1 Euro und auch wenn es immer was zu verbessern gibt, kann man sagen Bad Harzburg ist auf inem sehr guten Weg.

@Tretmühle 

Es hat leider nicht gereicht ... 3 min ist nicht viel, aber im Moment leider doch eine Welt


----------



## maxihb (8. Juli 2007)

@ Damdam

Glückwunsch zum siebten Platz...!!! Wäre dieses Wochenende gerne Rennen gefahren, hatte aus bekannten Gründen leider keine Zeit!!!  

Grüße

Maxi

PS: Termin für den radnden Schotten pern PN?


----------



## ralfathome (9. Juli 2007)

moin,
@Rafael: Herzlich Willkommen!!
@Christian: Glückwunsch zu der guten Platzierung

für Dienstag schlage ich eine Feierabendrunde vor, AB oder Weyerberg ab HaW, 18:30.

Bin aber flexibel für andere gemütliche Touren.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (9. Juli 2007)

Moin Moin 

Dienstag finde ich gut !

@Ralf 
Ich glaube deine Leistung im Solling ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern (5:44 für 106 Km durch den Schlamm wühlen  ) !

Gruß Christian


----------



## Loni (9. Juli 2007)

Moinsen, 

ich gratuliere auch zu den guten Ergebnissen. 
Ist dann natuerlich verstaendlich, dass kein Bremer mit war am Sonntag in der Bremer Schweiz. Schade, aber war trotzdem toll! 

Dienstag kann ich leider nicht, hab drei dicke Pruefungen diese Woche. 

Vielleicht kann ich mich Ende der Woche von meinen Buechern loesen ....


----------



## ralfathome (9. Juli 2007)

moin,
nackte Zahlen die nix sagen: 5h44min für 106 Km, 6. von 14 in der Altersklasse, 19. von 31 finishern Gesamt.

Der Bericht zum Allersheimer MTB-Cup ist mal wieder etwas länger. , wer nicht lesen möchte muß mit dem Foto in der Galerie zufrieden sein. 

Viele Grüße
ralf   atreha


----------



## DAMDAM (9. Juli 2007)

@Ralf 

Ich werde morgen um 18:30 Uhr beim HaW sein und schlage vor wir fahren zum Weyerberg. Ich muss auch meine Beine noch locker fahren(habe immernoch Muskelkater von Samstag in den Beinen).

Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfathome (10. Juli 2007)




----------



## maxihb (10. Juli 2007)

*Skandal! Bremer Mountainbiker mit erhöhten Apfelschorlenwerten!*

Ralfath. im Solling positiv auf Apfelschorlendoping getestet!   

Grüße 

Maxí (ein bisschen Spaß muß sein)

Mit größter Hochachtung vor der Leistung bei der Bodenbeschaffenheit!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (10. Juli 2007)

guilty..
Aber wie konnte das rausgekommen, hab doch gar keine Probe abgegeben weil ich alles ausgeschwitzt habe. 
Seid bedankt für die Gratulationen
ralf   (6. ist gut. )


----------



## ralfathome (12. Juli 2007)

Hi,
am Freitagnachmittag werde ich wohl vom Weserwehr aus zum Krusenberg und/oder zum Warver Sand touren. Mag jemand mit?

Gruß
ralf


----------



## riser (12. Juli 2007)

Moin Ralf!

Wäre bei Warwer Sand nicht abgeneigt. Könnte auch den ganzen Nachmittag.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## ralfathome (12. Juli 2007)

Hi Dirk,
so etwa 14:00 in Weyhe wäre der früheste Zeitpunkt für mich, kann aber auch gern später sein. Wie sieht's aus?

Gruß
ralf


----------



## riser (13. Juli 2007)

Hallo Ralf,

wie gesagt, ich bin da zeitlich unabhängig. Mach es so wie es dir am besten passt und poste das eben. Wenn es sich anbietet, kannst du ja wieder ne an der Tür-abhol-Tour machen.   Liegt ja auf dem Weg.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## ralfathome (13. Juli 2007)

moin Dirk,
um 14:00 stehe ich dann bei Dir vor der Tür. 
Wenn noch jemand mitfahren mag: 13:30 Weserwehr, die Tour geht in den Warver Sand.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harrypotter (13. Juli 2007)

Hallo Ralf,
hätte ich ja Lust zu, aber vo 18:00 Uhr schaffe ich nicht, dann seid Ihr vermutlich schon ein paar km gefahren 
Viel Spaß! Gruß, Arne


----------



## riser (13. Juli 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin Dirk,
> um 14:00 stehe ich dann bei Dir vor der Tür.
> Wenn noch jemand mitfahren mag: 13:30 Weserwehr, die Tour geht in den Warver Sand.
> 
> ...



Moin!

Klingt prima. Claudia kommt vielleicht auch mit. Sollte nur keine Wettfahrt werden, ich bin die letzten Wochen nicht oft aufs Bike gekommen.

Bis nachher

Dirk


----------



## ralfathome (13. Juli 2007)

hi,
am Samstag fahre ich Richtung Verden, auf der Aller gibt es ein Seifenkistenrennen zu bestaunen. Die Mtb-Tour geht über Oellager, Etelsen, Cluvenhagen nach Verden. Abfahrt am Weserwehr ist 12:00. Mag jemand mit?

Gruß
ralf

Zitat Dirk: "Klingt prima. Claudia kommt vielleicht auch mit. Sollte nur keine Wettfahrt werden"
*Kein Flatterband, keine Startnummern, kein Rennen!*


----------



## DAMDAM (13. Juli 2007)

@Maxihb 

Wie sieht es mal wieder mit Team Training aus ? Haste am Wochenende Zeit ?

@Ralf 

Wie lane denkst du denn wird die Tour am Samstag dauern ?

Gruß Christain (Der heute erstmal Startnummer ans Rad schraubt und auf dem Deich Gas geben wird  )

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (13. Juli 2007)

@ DAMDAM

Ich würde gerne mal wieder "einfach so" trainieren... Im Moment bin ich nur am Arbeiten!  Ich darf bis nächsten Freitag durcharbeiten und nutze momentan den Arbeitsweg um meine Leistung zumindest zu konservieren. Ich könnte nächsten Montag bis 12:30 Uhr. Wollen wir mal wieder zum Weyerberg?

Grüße

Maxi (mal wieder not at home)


----------



## DAMDAM (13. Juli 2007)

@ Maxihb 

Montag bis 12:30 Uhr ist gut ! Wollen wir erstmal 9:00Uhr HaW sagen, wenn das Wetter gut ist bin ich dabei !

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (13. Juli 2007)

Den Termin sollten wir festhalten!


----------



## ralfathome (13. Juli 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> @Ralf
> Wie lane denkst du denn wird die Tour am Samstag dauern ?
> Gruß Christian


Hi, vom Weserwehr bis Verden ca. 40Km, mit etwas crossen sicher 45 oder mehr, plus Rückfahrt. Ist mir allerdings etwas viel da heute dann doch der Einbruch gekommen ist. Mir würde morgen Oellager, Etelsen und Cluvenhagen genügen, das wären so gute 25Km. Das restliche Stück bis Verden ist MTBmäßig auch nich sooo das dolle.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (13. Juli 2007)

@Ralf 

Ich werde morgen wahrscheinlich dann eher am Nachmittag eine etwas ausgedehnte Runde über den Ab-trail -> Ritterhude-> Weyerberg-> Fischerhude drehen. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Mutti (14. Juli 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> @Ralf: Ich werde morgen wahrscheinlich dann eher am Nachmittag eine etwas ausgedehnte Runde über den Ab-trail -> Ritterhude-> Weyerberg-> Fischerhude drehen. Gruß Christian



Wir werden wohl um 14:00 Uhr in Bremen-Burg (scroll!) sein, und dann wahrscheinlich auch ein kleines Stück Richtung Ritterhude düsen.
Sieht man sich vielleicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (14. Juli 2007)

Ahhhhrggghhhh, haaaaaaalt ... Hinweis zurück!  Dein Eintrag war ja von gestern ...    ... und ich spreche natürlich von morgen (Sonntag)!!! Mein Fehler ...  

Sorry!


----------



## Loni (14. Juli 2007)

MoinMoin!!

Wer Interesse an der von Mutti erwaehnten Bremer-Schweiz-Tour hat, und Burg von "Bremen Sued" aus anfahren will, moege sich morgen um 13:10 hier einfinden: 
Hochschulring, Ecke Hemmstrasse (Nord)
Um zahlreiches Erscheinen wird gebeten.

Bis denn...


----------



## Loni (15. Juli 2007)

ich muss meine Mama, ins Krankenhaus bringen, weiss nicht, ob ich es rechtzeitig schaffe. ich poste dann nochmal.


----------



## Loni (15. Juli 2007)

hiermit fuehre ich meinen Monolog weiter: Termin steht.


----------



## riser (15. Juli 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> MoinMoin!!
> 
> Wer Interesse an der von Mutti erwaehnten Bremer-Schweiz-Tour hat, und Burg von "Bremen Sued" aus anfahren will, moege sich morgen um 13:10 hier einfinden:
> Hochschulring, Ecke Hemmstrasse (Nord)
> ...





Moin!


ICH  


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## harrypotter (15. Juli 2007)

Me too


----------



## DAMDAM (15. Juli 2007)

@Maxihb 

Ich bin dann morgen um 9:00 Uhr beim HaW ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (15. Juli 2007)

@ Damdam

wurde grade darüber in Kenntnis gesetzt, dass ich um 10 Uhr anfangen darf...   Tut mich sorry, aber ich muß leider absagen... 

Grüße

Maxi (der wo nen dicken Hals hat)


----------



## Hermes76 (16. Juli 2007)

...

Ich bin mal so frei und adde mal den Link zu den Fotos vom gestrigen Ausritt..!

Noch mal thx für die nette Tour..!

Alex

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=162895&page=27


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loni (16. Juli 2007)

jo, ich fand's auch spassig. 

@riser: schoen dass sich neben der Keller-crew (der Harry P und ich  ) auch noch ein Bremer fuer diese Tour erwaermen konnte. Wir sind dann in Farge ueber die Weser und von Berne nach HB.


----------



## ralfathome (17. Juli 2007)

moin,
am Mittwoch drehe ich eine Feierabendrunde, wer mit mir fahren mag kann gern einen Treff vorschlagen. Wetter soll ja schön bleiben. 

Gruß
ralf


----------



## riser (17. Juli 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> am Mittwoch drehe ich eine Feierabendrunde, wer mit mir fahren mag kann gern einen Treff vorschlagen. Wetter soll ja schön bleiben.
> 
> Gruß
> ralf




Moin Ralf,

wol soll es denn hingehen?

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## ralfathome (17. Juli 2007)

Hallo Dirk,
da bin ich für fast alles zu haben von A wie Aisdiele bis Z wie 2000 Hm. Mein Gedanke war das in der Woche die Resonanz eh nicht so groß ist und der erste, der ein Ziel vorschlägt, gewinnt. Kannst ja etwas vorschlagen, oder vielleicht hättest Du Interresse, mal über Fahrenhorst nach Dünsen zu touren?
Aber wie gesagt, mir ist es fast egal. Nach OL fahre ich allerdings garantiert nicht.

Licht habe ich auch dabei, ist also kein Problem das letzte Stündchen im Dunkeln zu fahren. Bei den Temperaturen macht das auch Gaudi!

Gruß
ralf


----------



## riser (17. Juli 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Hallo Dirk,
> da bin ich für fast alles zu haben von A wie Aisdiele bis Z wie 2000 Hm. Mein Gedanke war das in der Woche die Resonanz eh nicht so groß ist und der erste, der ein Ziel vorschlägt, gewinnt. Kannst ja etwas vorschlagen, oder vielleicht hättest Du Interresse, mal über Fahrenhorst nach Dünsen zu touren?
> Aber wie gesagt, mir ist es fast egal. Nach OL fahre ich allerdings garantiert nicht.
> 
> ...




Mahlzeit!

Claudia wird so gegen 16:30h zum Dienst aufbrechen. Wenn ich sie begleite, wäre ich kurz nach 17:00h am Weserwehr. Wenn dir das zu früh ist, dann geht natürlich auch später. Von mir aus dann auch mit anderem Treffpunkt (Hauptsache halbwegs pünktlich  Aber da mach ich mir bei dir keine Sorgen). Ansonsten hört sich die Richtung gut an (Dünsen  , muss ich mal Karte gucken ). 

Allerdings gebe ich noch einen kleinen Vorbehalt: Ich muss morgen Vormittag mal kurz in mein Knie hineinhorchen, was es von einer Mountainbiketour hält. Ich bin aber optimistisch. Melde mich aber trotzdem nochmal diesbezüglich. 


Gruß 

Dirk  

PS: Licht hab ich auch und
     Aisdiele finde ich auch toll.


----------



## ralfathome (17. Juli 2007)

Hi,
17:00 Weserwehr ist perfekt. Kurz danach auch!
Das mit dem Knie ist nicht schön, ich drück mal die Daumen.....und guck am Nachmittag noch mal hier rein.

Nächtle
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riser (18. Juli 2007)

Moinsens!

@ Ralf

Ich hab jetzt mal in mein Knie hineingehorcht. Es klingt nicht ganz optimal, aber ich werd' es erstmal zum Weserwehr probieren und danach entscheiden. Da bieten sich für mich auch noch die unterschiedlichsten Alternativen des Heim kommens an.

Bis nachHerr!


Dirk


----------



## ralfathome (18. Juli 2007)

Kurz vor 17:00 bin ich am Weserwehr und werde warten.
Bis denn dann
ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (19. Juli 2007)

So bei ist zwar im Moment alles etwas stressig aber am Wochenende, will ich an einem  Tag nur mal ans Mountain Biken denken. Ist für einen Tag, Samstag oder Sonntag schon was geplant ? 

Ich lege auch an dieser Stelle nochml allen Bremern den Schierker Endurothon nahe :

www.mtb-schierke.de welcher am 24.08 und 25.08 stattfindet ! 

Es ist ein ziemlich schöner Kurs für Biker und auch Zuschauer kommen auf ihre kosten da es Stelle gibt an denen die Biker 6mal in den 2 Std. vorbeikommen !

Es gibt auch eine Teamwertung, wenn mindestens 3 Leute aus einem Team kommen !

Also denkt mal darüber nach und meldet Euch an ! (Ich fahre auch in jedem Team mit, sogar egal ob schwere oder leichte Runde !)

Gruß Christian


----------



## Loni (19. Juli 2007)

Hallo liebe Bremer, 

Arne und ich wollen morgen nach OL duesen, um da  ne Runde zu drehen. (scroll >mein Eintrag 17.07. ca. Mitte)
Wie wir hinkommen, sind wir uns noch nicht ganz einig (bike oder Zug) -bike waere halt recht frueher Nachmittag, Zug etwas spaeter 16:15 Hbf-, aber wir wollten um 17:00 uhr dort sein. 
Wir wuerden uns ueber Begleitung freuen. 



DAMDAM schrieb:


> So bei ist zwar im Moment alles etwas stressig aber am Wochenende, will ich an einem  Tag nur mal ans Mountain Biken denken. Ist für einen Tag, Samstag oder Sonntag schon was geplant ?



Kann ich nachvollziehen, hab grad meine vorletzte Pruefung geschrieben (puh!). Da meine letzte am Montag ist, fuerchte ich, mein Lernplan wird mir keine Ausfahrt gestatten 
(vielleicht schliess ich mich aber kurzfristig an  )


----------



## DAMDAM (19. Juli 2007)

Wenn es meine Zeit zuläßt werde ich vielleicht mitfahren, werde dann aber schon vorher mit dem Auto nach Oldenburg fahren und ein bißchen bei Buhl-bikes shoppen gehen *freu* , außerdem hatte ich Timo versprochen mal meines Rad vorbei zubringen, wenn es fertig ist (ist ja auch fast ), da er mir super schnell und zu einem guten Preis menen Rahmen besorgt hat, den es laut anderen Händlern gar nicht mehr gibt!

Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfathome (19. Juli 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> ... will ich an einem  Tag nur mal ans Mountain Biken denken. Ist für einen Tag, Samstag oder Sonntag schon was geplant ?
> 
> Gruß Christian


Hi Christian, 
mein Plan ist, Samstag in die Osenberge zu touren. 

Um Dein Rad bei Buhl vorzustellen müßten wir dann allerdings sehr früh in Bremen los. Wie lange haben die Samstags offen?

Also eher suboptimal für Dich.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## Hermes76 (19. Juli 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Um Dein Rad bei Buhl vorzustellen müßten wir dann allerdings sehr früh in Bremen los. Wie lange haben die Samstags offen? ...
> 
> Gruß
> ralf



check it out..

www.buhl-bikes.de

cu

Alex


----------



## riser (19. Juli 2007)

Moin Ralf,

ich hab mal auf meine Uhr geschaut und die hat für mich ne Tour von knapp   3h30min, 70km, Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit 20,5km/h und Top-Speed 98,8km/h ausgeworfen. Da ich aber wohl doch nicht ganz so schnell pedaliert habe  , bleibt es wohl bei den flüchtig abgelesenen 55/56 km/h. (scheiß elektro-magnetische Störungen  ).

War aber ne Runde und sehr angenehme Relax-Tour. Wenn ich dann irgendwann im Laufe des Sommers wieder Zeit habe, dann gerne wieder  .

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## riser (19. Juli 2007)

Mahlzeit nochmal!

Wo ja hier auch schon wieder Rennen angepriesen werden, habe ich für das letzte Juli-WE noch etwas in Nordenau/ NRW (nahe Winterberg) gefunden.

http://www.skiclub-nordenau.de/index1.htm

Man kann sich auf der Strecke entscheiden, ob man 32km mit ca. 800hm oder 53km mit ca. 1400hm fahren möchte. Startgeld beträgt angenehme 16,- und die Startzeit ist was für Langschläfer: Startnummernausgabe Samstags ab 11:00h, Start Samstags um 15:00h (endlich was für mich  ).

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## maxihb (20. Juli 2007)

So liebe Sportskameraden, ich melde mich für die nächste 1 1/2 Wochen in den Urlaub ab!!!

Bis dann

Maxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hermes76 (21. Juli 2007)

@all

Termine Weser-Ems-Cup 2007 für MTB / Cross

07.10.2007 in Engter

28.10.2007 in Sandkrug       

04.11.2007 in Herford

11.11.2007 in Cloppenburg       

25.11.2007 in Osnabrück

09.12.2007 in Barrien (Syke-Bremen)     

16.12.2007 in Rheine

13.01.2007 der Abschluß in Lohne


Denn schon mal viel Spaß bei den Vorbereitungen..!

Alex


----------



## ralfathome (21. Juli 2007)

moin,
puuhhh, bei 30Grad Termine für den Winter posten......mutig. Cloppenburg und Barrien sind schöne Strecken, Osnabrück war auch toll.  Sandkrug ist ja eher langweilig.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## MTBRafi (21. Juli 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich würd ganz gerne morgen endlich mal meine eingerosteten Knochen bewegen und eine nette, nicht zu lange Runde drehen. Gibt es da irgendwen, dem ich mich anschließen könnte, um mal die Trails hier kennenzulernen?

Grüße,

Rafael


----------



## ralfathome (21. Juli 2007)

MTBRafi schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ..............
> Gibt es da irgendwen, dem ich mich anschließen könnte, um mal die Trails hier kennenzulernen?
> 
> ...


Hi,
ganz bestimmt gibt es hier jemand, mich z.B.. Du müßtest dann nur für den Treffpunkt Weserwehr eine Zeit vorschlagen. (also am liebsten fahre ich vormittags, aber nachmittags ist auch gut)

Gruß
ralf


----------



## Loni (21. Juli 2007)

@ Ralfathome & MTBRafi

wie lang ist ne "nicht zu lange Runde"?

vielleicht koennte ich die zwischen die Lernerei schieben....(vorausgesetzt meine Schuhe sind bis morgen getrocknet  )


----------



## FORT_man (21. Juli 2007)

Hallöchen,

wie sieht es denn so mit einer Runde am Sonntag aus?

Gruß Martinez


----------



## ralfathome (21. Juli 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> @ Ralfathome & MTBRafi
> 
> wie lang ist ne "nicht zu lange Runde"?
> 
> vielleicht koennte ich die zwischen die Lernerei schieben....(vorausgesetzt meine Schuhe sind bis morgen getrocknet  )


Hi, 
zum Antesten würde ich Rafael mal die Trails Richtung Achim vorschlagen (Du kennst übrigens auch noch nicht alle!). Wenn's geht natürlich noch das Oellager, ist dann aber auch von ihm abhängig. Eine Rückfahrt per Oyter See wäre auch denkbar. Müssemamaschaun...Eine gemütliche Tour wird es aber schon werden, keine Heizerei.

Schuhe trocknen am Besten, wenn sie ausgefahren werden. 

@Martin: Schön, mal wieder von Dir zu lesen!! Die Sonntagstour nimmt gerade Gestalt an, die vorherigen Posts hast Du schon gesehen, oder?

Gruß
ralf


----------



## MTBRafi (21. Juli 2007)

@ralfathome, Loni, FORT_man und wer sich noch so alles angesprochen fühlt: Ich schlage jetzt einfach mal für morgen, Sonntag den 22.07.2007 einen Startzeitpunkt 11:30 Uhr ab Weserwehr (Schleusenseite?) vor, aber lasse auch gerne wegen der Uhrzeit mit mir reden  Bin eben erst vom Open-Air zurück  aber vielleicht liest das bis morgen ja noch der eine oder andere?

Hoffend auf regen Zuspruch & viele Grüße,

Rafael


----------



## ralfathome (22. Juli 2007)

moin,
bin um 11:30 am Weserwehr.  Schleusenseite bzw. auf der Brücke über die Schleuse oder dort wo die neuen Erklär-Tafeln aufgestellt. 

Gruß
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (22. Juli 2007)

Moin 

Ich würde auch gerne mit, müßte aber so um 14:00 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein(ralf meinst du das schafft man?). 

Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfathome (22. Juli 2007)

Hi Christian,
mit Dir wollen dann drei eine nicht sooo große Runde, also eigentlich kein Problem. Ist halt auch eine Frage des knoffhoff. Mir fällt sicher was ein.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## Loni (22. Juli 2007)

ich komm


----------



## ralfathome (22. Juli 2007)

hi,
eine schöne lockere Runde.

@Christian: "Rund um den Aussichtsturm" am 21.10.07, gehört dann wohl nicht zum W.-E.-Cup

Viel Erfolg und Spaß allen beim Lernen, Klausuren, Urlaub, Umzügen und vor allen Dingen beim Mtbn.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## Hermes76 (22. Juli 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> @Christian: "Rund um den Aussichtsturm" am 21.10.07, gehört dann wohl nicht zum W.-E.-Cup
> 
> Gruß
> ralf



Moin..

Kann ich nicht sagen. Letztes Jahr war es mit in der Wertung..

Das sind auch keine Termine aus einer offiziellen Ausschreibung. Hab da ein paar connections und das sind so die ersten Informationen vom WEC 2007.

Ja.. schon richtig.. bei 30 Grad an die Cross-Saison denken..   

Aber nicht das es nachher heißt.. "..hätte ich das doch schon im Juli gewusst.. dann hätte ich mich viel besser vorbereiten können..   

cu

Alex


----------



## baluweb (22. Juli 2007)

@All: Ferienzeit = Schöne Zeit! 
Somit würde ich gerne den ein oder anderen Kilometer auf dem Radl zurücklegen. Vorzugsweise Dienstag und/oder Donnerstag vormittags. Zeit und Routen sind verhandelbar. Dienstag wäre auch nachmittags (nur nicht abends) machbar. Hat irgendjemand Interesse und Zeit? Details können dann geklärt werden...
Greetz Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (22. Juli 2007)

Hermes76 schrieb:


> Moin..
> ........
> Das sind auch keine Termine aus einer offiziellen Ausschreibung. Hab da ein paar connections und das sind so die ersten Informationen vom WEC 2007.
> 
> ...


Hi Alex,
Danke für die Hinweise!!!

Von den 12 Rennen 2006 sind auch 4 nachträglich in den Cup "gerutscht". Ist vielleicht doch besser, die Ausschreibung abzuwarten. Neben dem W-E-Cup gibt es schließlich auch noch andere Crossrennen. Nicht das jemand sagt er hätte es nicht gewußt....

Wie viele Rennen bist Du denn 2006 mitgefahren?, und wie waren Deine Platzierungen?

Gruß
ralf


----------



## Hermes76 (22. Juli 2007)

...

Stimmt.. die 4 Rennen war auch erst nicht mit in der Ausschreibung..

Also.. einfach abwarten..



Alex


----------



## Loni (23. Juli 2007)

baluweb schrieb:


> @All: Ferienzeit = Schöne Zeit!
> Somit würde ich gerne den ein oder anderen Kilometer auf dem Radl zurücklegen. Vorzugsweise Dienstag und/oder Donnerstag vormittags. Zeit und Routen sind verhandelbar. Dienstag wäre auch nachmittags (nur nicht abends) machbar. Hat irgendjemand Interesse und Zeit? Details können dann geklärt werden...
> Greetz Marc



Au fein, Donnerstag Morgen find ich klasse!! Mir waer 9 uhr recht oder 8:30  (ich muss um 13 uhr wieder in Findorff sein) wohin ist mir egal. Start vom HaW waere gut.

@Raaaaaaaaaaaaaalf: JUHU! danke danke, ich hab soeben die letzte Klausur abgegeben   und froi mich riesig!!!!!!     so viele tolle smileys gibt es gar nicht!! 

@Sonntagsachimfahrer: hat Spass gemacht die Tour. mal gucken, was diese Woche so geht


----------



## ralfathome (23. Juli 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> @Raaaaaaaaaaaaaalf: JUHU! danke danke, ich hab soeben die letzte Klausur abgegeben


Hi,
dann wird's ja nun richtig langweilig, so ganz ohne Lernstress. Glückwunsch von mir!!

Für alle Fälle hab ich mir heute vom Chef die Bestätigung geholt daß ich mir zu Recht die letzten drei Tage der Woche frei gegeben habe.  . Würde also am Donnerstag gern mitfahren.

Und wenn jemand bei der Schrauberei an den Bremsen oder so Hilfe braucht, einfach Bescheid sagen.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## FORT_man (23. Juli 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> @Sonntagsachimfahrer: hat Spass gemacht die Tour. mal gucken, was diese Woche so geht



Hallöchen,

ich hatte am Sonntag ein wenig zu spät ins Forum geschaut   und habe dann in einer rasanten Aufholjagd versucht, Euch noch einzuholen.
Da waren dann im Öllager noch ein paar Reifenspuren, ich glaube ich wäre damals wohl ein ganz guter Trapper geworden  
Na egal, ich habe dann dort noch ein paar örtliche Aktivisten (hallo Mattis + Benni Hill) getroffen und wir sind dann noch durch durch die Botanik gefahren.

So, beim nächsten Mal klappt das dann aber auch.. wollte ich nur mal so gesagt haben

Gruß Martinez


----------



## juk (24. Juli 2007)

Ob man heute wohl ab 1830/1900 ne Chance hat, trockenen Pedals zum Weyer Berg zu kommen?


----------



## ralfathome (24. Juli 2007)

moin,
bei der Menge, die sich gerade von oben ausschüttet, kann unmöglich um 18:30/19:00 noch was übrig sein. Also stehe ich in den Startlöchern und scharre ungeduldig mit den Hufen. Abendsonne, wann kommst Du?? 

Gruß
ralf
......So, ich habe jetzt auch den Glauben an Sonne aufgegeben. Noch nicht mal trocken wird es, es regnet sich ein.


----------



## juk (24. Juli 2007)




----------



## DAMDAM (24. Juli 2007)

Ich wäre Donnerstagmorgen wohl auch am Start! Wollen wir um 9:00 Uhr dann in Richtung Weyerberg aufbrechen ?

Gruß Christian


----------



## Loni (24. Juli 2007)

@Donnerstagmorgenum9uhrfahrer: mein Rad ist bei Dr. Campa. Ich koennt es morgen frueh holen, kraenkel allerdinx...was ich natuerlich gar nicht gebrauchen kann und was sowohl beim Abholen als auch beim Tour fahren hinderlich ist  
Werd noch ein update schreiben, ob das mit Donnerstag bei mir klappt. 9 uhr wuerde bei guter gesundheit passen. W-berg auch. 
ich schuette mich mit heisser zitrone voll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ne0vo (24. Juli 2007)

Hey na ihr!

Ich komm aus Bremen und gehöre nach langer Abstinenz wieder den MTB-lern an und wollte mal fragen ob man sich vielleicht mal zu nem kleinen Ausflug treffen kann, oder seid ihr eine geschlossene Gruppe?
Bin 21 Jahre und viele Jahre lang gar kein Rad gefahren, treibe zwar Sport aber die vielen Jahre ohne in die Pedale zu treten, hat sich doch bemerkbar gemacht.  Habe mir vor wenigen Wochen wieder ein MTB zugelegt und erste Ausflüge in umliegenden Wald und Wiesen gestartet, allerdings kenne ich hier keine guten Strecken.. Flachland halt.. Bin trotzallem fast jeden Tag unterwegs. Bin leider berufstätig, also würde es mit Donnerstagmorgen schwierig werden  Hätte aber lust an einer Feierabendtour oder an einer Tour am Wochenende teil zu nehmen, vielleicht mit gemütlichem Ausklang im Biergarten. Würde mich freuen ein paar Gleichgesinnte in meiner Umgebung kennen zu lernen, ihr scheint doch ein sympatischer Haufen zu sein 
Bis dann!


----------



## ralfathome (25. Juli 2007)

moin,
Willkommen neOvo, Feierabendrunde hört sich gut an. Vielleicht wird es ja auch noch mal etwas sommerlicher, dann wird bestimmt was angesagt. 

@Christian: mit dem Renner bei Regen geht ja noch, aber bei diesem böigen Wind wird es schon schwieriger. Du hattest Dich bei den Rennern nicht angekündigt, vielleicht wäre ja jemand zum Weserwehr gekommen. Wer nicht zusagt, darf nicht meckern wenn es abgesagt wird. Manche Arbeiten bis 19:00, freuen sich auf die Runde ab Weserwehr oder HaW, aber nicht bei jedem Wetter. Ich kann mich erinnern, daß *Du* gemeinsames Fahren abgesagt hast weil der Anspruch Deines Trainingsplanes "nicht gruppenkompatibel ist".
Du bist schon richtig toll fit, wenn Du mit dem Mtb bei den Rennern nur im Grundlagenbereich mitfährst, toll! (Das willst Du hören, denke ich) Sag mal lieber Touren bei den Mtbrn an und fahre die dann auch. Wie willst Du gut Marathons absolvieren wenn Du immer nur allein im Blockland rumkasperst?

Gruß
ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (25. Juli 2007)

@ Ralf 

1. Jetzt mal ganz langsam, wann habe ich denn fest zu Touren zugesagt und bin diese dann nicht gefahren ?  

2. Ich behaupte mal, dass man keine besondere Kondition braucht um bei den RR mit einem MTB im Grundlagenbereich mitzufahren !

3. Da es als fester Termin gepostet wurde im anderen Forum, bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass dort auch Leute sein werden und das nicht immer nur bei Regen und Wind ausfählt.

4. Wie ich plane Marathons gut zu absolvieren lass mal lieber meine, als deine Sorge sein ! 


Gruß Christian ( Der jetzt wieder im Blockland rumkaspert )


----------



## ralfathome (25. Juli 2007)

hi,
hab mal nach den Posts gesucht:
Seite 158, in #3937 werde ich von Dir auf Freitag angesprochen, in #3939 antworte ich mit einer recht konkreten Zeitplanung und in #3943 bist Du wegen dem Trainingsplan " gruppenunfähig"

In der Tat, eine Zusage von Dir war das nie.....

Hab ich mir damals die Mühe umsonst gemacht.


----------



## DAMDAM (25. Juli 2007)

@ Ralf 

Ich denke das Datum und die genaue Formulierung der Posts sagen da alles, Ich bin mir da keiner Schuld bewußt !  ! 

(Solltest du deswegen immernoch ein Problem mit mir haben, oder mit der Art wie ich hier im Forum auftrete oder meine Termine poste, können wir das entweder öffentlich oder per PN klären !)

Gruß Christian


----------



## baluweb (25. Juli 2007)

@Donnerstagsfahrer:
Zum Zwischenstand:
Teilnehmer: DAMDAM, Loni und Baluweb! Weitere Mitfahrer gerne willkommen!
Treffpunkt: 9 Uhr Abfhart ab HaW.
Ziel: Weyer Berg / Worpswede.
Absagen (aus welchem Grunde auch immer) bitte bis spätestens 8:15 Uhr morgen früh, da ich mich dann mit dem Auto Richtung Bremen aufmachen werde. Meine Tendenz: Ich will fahren! Mit kurzen Schauern kann ich leben. Wenn allerdings wieder die Welt untergeht (z.B. wie gestern), dann bevorzuge ich die Couch. 
Alle Klarheiten beseitigt? Bis dann
Marc


----------



## ralfathome (25. Juli 2007)

'n ralf ist auch dabei.


----------



## juk (25. Juli 2007)

Na denn...
Der olle juk kaspert gleich erstmal aufm Weyer Berg rum.

(Wenn nix dazwischen kommt)


----------



## kiko (25. Juli 2007)

juk schrieb:


> Na denn...
> Der olle juk kaspert gleich erstmal aufm Weyer Berg rum.
> 
> (Wenn nix dazwischen kommt)



aber nur bei schönem wedder bitte.   

@loni: dein univega hab ich inzwischen kennengelernt. auf bald ma.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loni (25. Juli 2007)

baluweb schrieb:


> @Donnerstagsfahrer:
> Zum Zwischenstand:
> Teilnehmer: DAMDAM, Loni und Baluweb!



so gern ich das bestaetigen wuerde, aber bin leider krank    und das aergert mich tierisch, aber da muss ich wohl durch.  
Euch wuensch ich viel Spass und hoffe, dass ich mich bald wieder anschliessen kann.


----------



## Loni (25. Juli 2007)

kiko schrieb:


> @loni: dein univega hab ich inzwischen kennengelernt. auf bald ma.



und geht's ihm gut? ist bestimmt traurig, nur doof rumzustehen..


----------



## ralfathome (25. Juli 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> und geht's ihm gut? ist bestimmt traurig, nur doof rumzustehen..


Och, steht bestimmt nicht allein da und ist in netter Gesellschaft, kuschelt vielleicht gerade mit 'nem anderen Rad. 

Wünsche schnellste Genesung
ralf  (der unbedingt morgen sehen möchte, wie Marc mit der Couch am HaW vorfährt)


----------



## kiko (25. Juli 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> und geht's ihm gut? ist bestimmt traurig, nur doof rumzustehen..



rudi hat sich extra spezielles operationsbesteck besorgt und sich ersichtlich die grösste mühe gegeben. der patient wurde gerettet.


----------



## Priester100 (26. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich fahre am Sonntag mit einigen Leuten zum biken in die Harburger Berge und habe noch einen Platz zum mitfahren frei.
Wenn jemand mit möchte könnte man ja die Kosten teilen und ich würde mich natürlich auch freuen wenn noch andere dabei wären.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## baluweb (26. Juli 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> ralf  (der unbedingt morgen sehen möchte, wie Marc mit der Couch am HaW vorfährt)


...aber nur, wenn die Welt untergeht...bis gleich Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (26. Juli 2007)

moin,
kein Weltuntergangswetter, ganz im Gegenteil. Eine schöne Runde war es.

Wenn am Freitag nachmittag jemand mit mir ins Oellager touren möchte, oder auch woanders hin, einfach Bescheid geben.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (26. Juli 2007)

Moin Moin 

Dank eine Firma in Magenta habe auch jetzt wieder Internet  . Habe mein Rad heute erstmal zu Stadler gbracht bis morgen Abend(Ich mus mal lernen für die Klausuren) Bei mir das Pedal, der genauer gesagt eine verdreckte Pedalachse Grund für die musikalische Begleitung der Tour heute  . Werde wohl erst Sonntag wieder auf dem Rad sitzen  , sag mal Steffen wie ist der Sonntag denn genau geplant ?

Gruß Christian


----------



## riser (26. Juli 2007)

Mahlzeit!

Yo, schöne Runde! Bei wurden es dann am Ende gute 95km und mit kräftig Gegenwind auf der Heimfahrt. Aber alles in allem ne gute Runde.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Hermes76 (27. Juli 2007)

Moin, moin allerseits..!

Schon jemand irgendwas geplant am WE..?

Wie sieht es bei euch am Sonntag aus..?

OL oder Bremen wäre mir egal..

cu

Alex


----------



## ralfathome (27. Juli 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> ...............
> Bei mir das Pedal, der genauer gesagt eine verdreckte Pedalachse Grund für die musikalische Begleitung der Tour heute  . ..............
> Gruß Christian


moin,
dito. Die lose Kurbelachse ist wieder fixiert, das Knacken geblieben. Nach einer beruhigten Testrunde mit einem Billigpedal und anschließender Reinigung des Eierschläger ist nun erstmal Ruhe.
Die Beschaffung des Werkzeugs für die Kurbelachse war lustig-anstrengend: Antwort in einem nicht soo kleinen Laden in Hastedt "Spezialwerkzeug....muß man bestellen" also weiter mit dem Einkaufsrad (Ssp, tiefer Einstieg. ) in die Neustadt, puhh.

@Alex: am vergangenen Samstag hatte ich in den Osenbergen sehr viel Spaß, ich würde mich bei Gelegenheit gern mal an Ortskundige dranhängen. 
Ansonsten gilt für's WE: fahren, fahren, fahren....

Gruß
ralf


----------



## Priester100 (27. Juli 2007)

Hi,

werde am Sonntag um 9.15 von zu Hause losfahren und mich auf den Weg nach den Harburger Bergen mit zwei weiteren Bekannten treffen.
Am Treffpunkt werden noch einige dazu kommen so das wir ca.6-10 Fahrer sein werden.
Weil das eigentlich ein Klassikertreffen sein soll werden wohl die meisten mit alten Rädern da sein aber das hat ja auch seinen Reiz.

Gruß Steffen



PS:Ich werde auch nur mit meine normalen Bike da sein.


----------



## ralfathome (27. Juli 2007)

hi,
bei den guten Wetterprognosen kann man für Morgen mal wieder eine längere Tour planen. Am späten Vormittag werde ich Richtung Garlstedt oder Cloppenburg losdüsen. Jemand dabei?

Claudia und Dirk wünsche ich viel Spaß und Erfolg in Nordenau. 

Gruß
ralf


----------



## juk (28. Juli 2007)

Öhm... Wann denn? Wäre fast startbereit.


----------



## ralfathome (28. Juli 2007)

moin,
ähh, um 11:00? Wo? Wohin?
ralf


----------



## juk (28. Juli 2007)

11h ist hiermit gebucht!

Garlstedt wär fein. Öllager hätte ich zwar auch Lust drauf, aber da warste ja schon gestern.

HaW?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (28. Juli 2007)

11:00 HaW, ich muß noch mal eben los und geb jetzt Gas, bis gleich.


----------



## riser (29. Juli 2007)

DRAMA IM RADSPORTZIRKUS!!!


Schon 250km und doch alles umsonst.


Gerissener Keilriemen verhinderte Teilnahme von Familie Gernetzki am Mtb-Marathon in Nordenau. Somit gibts auch keinen Rennbericht. Schade! 

            


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## juk (29. Juli 2007)

Wie schade...
Aber wenigstens könnt ihr noch drüber lachen!


----------



## ralfathome (29. Juli 2007)

Ja, ärgerlich. Nächstes Mal dann wieder.


----------



## kiko (29. Juli 2007)

riser schrieb:


> DRAMA IM RADSPORTZIRKUS!!!
> 
> 
> Schon 250km und doch alles umsonst.
> ...



immer noch besser als zahnriemen.


----------



## Hermes76 (30. Juli 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> @Alex: am vergangenen Samstag hatte ich in den Osenbergen sehr viel Spaß, ich würde mich bei Gelegenheit gern mal an Ortskundige dranhängen.
> Ansonsten gilt für's WE: fahren, fahren, fahren....
> 
> Gruß
> ralf



Moin Ralf !

Sorry das ich nicht auf Deine Nachricht geantwortet habe..

Bin selber noch zugezogener und mir ergründen sich erst langsam die Möglichkeiten in den Osenbergen..  

Aber.. das heißt nicht, das man nicht auch mal zu zweit oder mit anderen auf Entdeckungstour gehen kann.

Diesen Mittwoch wieder der altbewährte Termin.. 18 Uhr Buhl-Bikes..

cu

Alex


----------



## ralfathome (30. Juli 2007)

Hermes76 schrieb:


> Moin Ralf !
> 
> Sorry das ich nicht auf Deine Nachricht geantwortet habe..
> .......
> Alex


moin Alex,
darüber habe ich mich allerdings gewundert, die ausführliche Antwort an Tigerelse kam ja von Dir innerhalb von Minuten.

Der Mittwochstreff ist bei mir leider arbeitszeittechnisch nicht so optimal und der Sonntagstreff scheint mir zu unbeständig, ich werde also weiter allein auf Entdeckertour gehen. Bin im Moment selbst auch nicht sooo begeistert, noch mal "Oldenburger" durch "Bremer" Geläuf zu guiden.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## Hermes76 (30. Juli 2007)

Hallo Ralf,

also wenn ich Termine mache, dann halte ich sie auch ein. 

Am WE war ich leider viel unterwegs, von daher hatte ich auch keine Zeit zu antworten. Wg Tigerelse.. da saß ich gerade am PC.. von daher.. hatte das nichts mit Dir zu tun.

Schade..! Bin bis jetzt einmal in Bremen-Burg und Umgebung unterwegs gewesen und das war ebenfalls sehr nett.

Also von mir aus.. gerne auch mal in den Osenbergen auf nem Samstag Nachmittag.

Allerdings die nächsten 3-4 Wochen nicht. Da bin ich im Urlaub..  

Alex


----------



## Loni (2. August 2007)

Großes Moin, 

ich bin wieder gesund, aber in Hannover. Vielleicht bin ich aber am WE in der Heimat und werd dann hoffentlich in HB oder OL fahren. Ist schon was geplant?

@Alex: viel Spaß im Urlaub!!! 

Grüße!!  L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (2. August 2007)

Moin 

@ Racer und Marathonfahrer

Ich habe meine Planung für diesen Monat jetzt etwas geändert. Ich werde nicht wie zuerst ins Auge gefasst in Detmold die 3 Std. fahren und auch in Schierke den Endurothon, Ich habe infach keine Lust mehr dieses Jahr, mehr Zeit mit der An- und Abreise zu verbringen, als ich effektiv auf der Strecke bin. 

Mein nächstes Rennen wird demnach das 4,8,12-Std. Rennen in Buchholz sein am 25.08.07. Wenn jemand Lust hat mit mir im Team da anzutreten, kann er sich gerne bei mir melden, sonnst werde ich entweder als Einzelfahrer über 4 oder 8 Std. starten. Wenn sich jemand findet, ich kümmere mich auch gerne um die Organisation und Meldung ! Mehr infos hier: www.sog-events.de

Gruß Christian


----------



## Tretmuehle (2. August 2007)

@DAMDAM

Sieht man Dich denn jetzt am WE in Duisburg, in welcher Funktion auch immer?  

Grüße
Frank


----------



## DAMDAM (2. August 2007)

@tretmühle

Nein ich denke mal nicht. Ich habe zwar am Ende jetzt noch ein paar gute Angebote bekommen, aber da hatte ich persönlich schon mit Duisburg 2007 abgeschlossen (siehe Post oben). 

Gruß Christian 

P.S. Wenn jemand noch eine Möglichkeit sucht in Duisburg dabei zu sein kann ich gerne vermitteln !


----------



## maxihb (2. August 2007)

@ Damdam

du hast Post!!! Wann planst du nächste Woche eine lockere Runde???


----------



## paul.lahner (2. August 2007)

hallo,

komme aus bremerhaven...hier sind biker sehr,sehr selten..
wir waren vor 2 wochen im harz und waren total begeistert!!endlich mal berge.es ist geplant,das wir demnächst wieder für ne tagestour.
vielleicht hat ja jemand lust mitzukommen!
es soll am samstag morgen los gehen per bahn.
abfahrt in bremerhaven 4:33 uhr.in bremen ca 40 min später.
mit dem niedersachsenticket können bis 5 personen fahren,würde pro person dann so bei 10 euro kosten.wir fahren hier in bremerhaven los,in bremen könnte man ja noch zusteigen.
fahrzeit nach bad harzburgca 3:30h, da ist also genug zeit,dass man sich ein bissel kennenlernen kann.

gruss andree


----------



## DAMDAM (2. August 2007)

@paul.lahner

Wenn du Lust hast in einer größeren Gruppe ohne Leistungsdruck durch den Harz zu biken meld dich mal bei Stadler, da fahren immer Leute am ersten Sonntag im Monat einige Leute mit dem Zug in den Harz. 

Gruß aus Bremen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (2. August 2007)

Hallo Christian,
für den An-/Abreise-Koller habe ich Verständnis, mir ging es zum Ende des Weser-Ems-Cup ähnlich. 

Ich bin sicher, daß wir beide in Detmold viel Spaß gehabt hätten. Auf Dein breites Grinsen beim Überrunden hatte ich mich moralisch auch schon vorbereitet.  Und wenn bei Deinen Prüfungen und Klausuren alles klappt ist der Termin doch genau richtig, um sich vom Lernstress abzureagieren. Schade!!!

An Zusagen meinerseits bezüglich Fahrgemeinschaft fühle ich mich jetzt nicht mehr unbedingt gebunden, aber ansprechbar bin ich für Dich trotzdem. Wenn Detmold vielleicht dann doch noch irgendwie bei Dir passen sollte.....

Viele Grüße
ralf, der für die Prüfunge und Klausuren die Daumen drückt


----------



## Loni (3. August 2007)

So Loide, 

der Sonntag nimmt Formen an. 
Es geht ab in den Teutoburger Wald. 
Naehere infos hier: (zu Muttis Eintrag heute um 14:48 scrollen)
Also: alle, die nicht irgendwo kompetitieren und froidigen Spass haben wollen bitte mitkommen


----------



## Priester100 (3. August 2007)

Was geht den am Sonntag in und um Bremen?
Schlage z.B. eine kleine Tour nach Syke oder Garlstedt vor,bin aber auch für andere Vorschläge offen.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## ohneworte (3. August 2007)

Moin,

hätt ich wohl auch Bock drauf am Sonntag!

LG
Jens


----------



## Hermes76 (4. August 2007)

Moinsens..

Will heute noch ne "gemütliche" Runde in den Osenbergen drehen.

So ab 15-16 Uhr für ca 2-3 Stunden. Abholung vom Bhf in OL wäre möglich.

@ralfathome:

Das wäre die Gelegenheit..!!

Dürfen sich natürlich auch alle anderen anhängen..

Oder.. habt ihr was in Bremen geplant..?!? Bin da flexibel.. will heut nur noch auf's Rad..!! Bei dem geilen Wetter.. 

Alex


----------



## ralfathome (4. August 2007)

Hermes76 schrieb:


> ...............
> Allerdings die nächsten 3-4 Wochen nicht. Da bin ich im Urlaub..
> 
> Alex


moin Alex,
endlich mal jemand, der weiß was er will.

Mir sind hier im Moment zu viele unzuverlässige unterwegs, ich werde öffentliche Treffs meiden und schon gar nicht Treffs posten.

Die, mit denen das Fahren immer sehr viel Spaß gemacht hat, werde ich gelegentlich per PN ansprechen und fragen, ob man vielleicht mal 'ne Runde dreht.

Allen anderen viel Spaß beim Rumjuxen
ralf


----------



## baluweb (4. August 2007)

Servus zusammen,
ich werde mich an den WE-Touren nicht beteiligen können zwecks Aufbruch in den Urlaub nach Feuerland (=> ehemals Gran Canaria). Ursprünglich wollte ich in ca. 2 Wochen berichten, wie genial (oder auch nicht) sich die Insel zum Biken eignet. Immerhin sind 2 Tourveranstalter mit entsprechendem Equipment (einer Cannondale, einer Specialized) vor Ort. Dummerweise hat sich aber das schöne grüne Hinterland in den letzten Tage in Rauch aufgelöst, so dass der Urlaub wohl mehr Strand beinhalten wird, als es ursprünglich geplant war....
Also bis die Tage und auf schöne Touren Ende August!
CU Marc


----------



## Priester100 (4. August 2007)

Hi,
so wie das aussieht werde ich morgen mal wieder alleine unterwegs sein,aber ich werde mal morgen um 13.00 kurz am HaW warten falls jemand doch noch Lust bekommt.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## ohneworte (5. August 2007)

Priester100 schrieb:


> Hi,
> so wie das aussieht werde ich morgen mal wieder alleine unterwegs sein,aber ich werde mal morgen um 13.00 kurz am HaW warten falls jemand doch noch Lust bekommt.
> 
> Gruß Steffen





Ich werde da sein!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (5. August 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin Alex,
> endlich mal jemand, der weiß was er will.
> 
> Mir sind hier im Moment zu viele unzuverlässige unterwegs, ich werde öffentliche Treffs meiden und schon gar nicht Treffs posten.
> ...




Moin Ralfneverathome,

also ich war heute zuverlässig und pünktlich am HAW!

LG
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (5. August 2007)

Hi Jens, schön wieder von Dir zu hören/lesen!

Mit dem Treff heute hab ich nix am Hut, Dein Hinweis war wohl ein Zaun mit dem Winkpfahl. 

War Steffen denn dabei?

Gruß
ralf


----------



## ohneworte (5. August 2007)

Hi,

Steffen war dabei!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Loni (6. August 2007)

moinmoin, 

ich hoffe, ihr hattet alle ein schoenes und erfolgreiches Wochenende. 

Im Teuto war es klasse!!!!!!!!!!!!  das oder aehnliches machen wir hoffentlich bald nochmal (zahlreicher!). Osnabrueck ist naemlich gar nicht so weit. 

Gruesssse an alle zurueckbleibenden, ich duese wieder nach Hannover  L


----------



## DAMDAM (7. August 2007)

@Ralfathome 

Ich melde mich morgen mal bei dir, wie das jetzt mit Detmold bei mir aussieht!

Gruß Christian 

(Bis morgen habe ich noch Stress )


----------



## ralfathome (7. August 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> @Ralfathome
> 
> Ich melde mich morgen mal bei dir, wie das jetzt mit Detmold bei mir aussieht!
> 
> ...


moin,
paßt.. 

*daumendrück* gegen den Stress und für Detmold
ralf


----------



## Priester100 (10. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen ,
wenn das Wetter gut ist würde ich am Sonntag gerne nach Syke oder noch besser ins Tanklager nach Achim fahren.
Wenn jemand lust hat könnte ich mir 12.00 Ww vorstellen.


Gruß Steffen


----------



## DAMDAM (10. August 2007)

Muss leider pausieren im Moment ... Ich sage nur dieses Jahr geht echt einiges schief  ... ab ca. Mittwoch würde ich gerne wieder vermehrt Touren (gerne auch länger) fahren.

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTBRafi (11. August 2007)

@Priester100: Morgen hätte ich schon Lust, eine Runde zu drehen. Das Öllager in Achim kenne ich ja nun, vielleicht können wir ja noch was anderes anfahren? Irgendwas mit mehr Bergen?  
Die Tour am letzten WE zum Teuto war übrigens sehr cool, muss man dringend nochmal wiederholen! Aber bin auch für andere Ziele zu haben (HaBe oder vielleicht doch der Harz?)... Naja, denke mal dass wir morgen eher was vor Ort ansteuern können. Dann also 12h am Wehr!


----------



## Priester100 (11. August 2007)

Werde morgen um 12.00 am Ww warten.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (12. August 2007)

@ Maxihb
Es gibt Rahmennachwuchs bei mir ! www.curtis-bikes.de Wann hast du den mal wieder Zeit oder frei in der Woche zum MTB biken? 

Es ist ein Hardtail geworden. 

Gruß Christian 

P.S. Hat jemand von Euch noch eine Radkoffer für Flugreisen? Oder Lust nächstes Wochenende nach Buchholz oder in den Harz zum Biken zu fahren?


----------



## maxihb (12. August 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> @ Maxihb
> Es gibt Rahmennachwuchs bei mir ! www.curtis-bikes.de Wann hast du den mal wieder Zeit oder frei in der Woche zum MTB biken?
> 
> Es ist ein Hardtail geworden.



Ähm... ich stehe auf dem Schlauch... bitte erläutere er mir das Zitat näher  

Ist das jetzt der Rahmen für die Reise?

Ich meld mich wegen Biken morgen, weil wegen das ist auf der Arbeit etwas konfus... keiner weiß wann wer arbeiten muß...  Das ist Deutschland


----------



## DAMDAM (12. August 2007)

@ Maxihb 

Ja für de Trip, da die Airline nicht für meinen Specialized haften will .

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (12. August 2007)

Das kann ich gar nicht verstehen


----------



## Twinkie (13. August 2007)

@loni: war suse auch mit? dann hattste ja die RICHTIGE begleitperson!!!


----------



## maSk (13. August 2007)

Hallo Hanseaten 

Ich habe diesen Fred hier ja ganz übersehen, find ich ja toll das hier auch Fahrer aus Bremen (und Umzu) sich für Ausflüge usw. treffen.
Bin erst vor knapp 3 Monaten zum aktiven Radfahren gekommen, in erster Linie wegen Arbeitsweg und weil mich 'nen Freund dazu gebracht hat, tägliche Strecke von Borgfeld ins GVZ und zurück = 2x17km.
Mein Rad, bzw. meine Baustelle ist auch der Bequemlichkeit halber ein crosser geworden, sprich 28" - ich bin mir zwar der Gefahr bewusst, dass ich somit schnell mal als Trekker abgestempelt werde, aber des mir Schnuppe, solange noch kein Einkaufskörbchen und Gepäckträger dran ist 

Aktuell traue ich mir selbst noch nicht so lange Strecken zu und mein Rad ist wie gesagt die reinste Baustelle, aber ich würde mich freuen so in naher Zukunft auch mal mit eurer kleinen Gruppe 'ne Tour zu wagen.

Gruß, Phillip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cand.arch (14. August 2007)

Hallo, 

ich vermisse seit Samstag Nacht meinen Crosser, einen *Focus mares *mit *Campa *Ausstattung (nicht wie üblich mit der 105´er von Shimano).

Es sieht so aus wie auf dem Bild, nur etwas gebrauchter 

http://www.rennrad-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/9346/cat/500/ppuser/3349

Ich würde sogar eine *Belohnung *für die Wiederbeschaffung springen lassen!!!

Haltet bitte mal die Augen auf. Ich bin unter 0179 238 77 42 zu erreichen!!!


Danke, Lars


----------



## Loni (14. August 2007)

Twinkie schrieb:


> @loni: war suse auch mit? dann hattste ja die RICHTIGE begleitperson!!!



nö, mit Suse bin ich nur mal in OL gefahren. 
dieses Wochenende war ich im Deister unterwegs, da kann man ordentlich höhenmeter sammeln  war klasse 

Grüße nach HB!!!


----------



## Fissla (19. August 2007)

Huch, was ist denn hier los ? 
Schläft der Thread gerade ein, oder sind alle im Nichtvorhandenen Sommerkoma  

Ich wollte nocheinmal nachfragen, welche Bike-Rennen es für dieses Jahr noch gibt, bzw. habt ihr irgendwelche Links zu Veranstaltungen ?


Viele Grüsse,

Niko


----------



## ralfathome (19. August 2007)

hi Niko,
Rennen gibt es noch viele!! 

Wie lange möchtest Du denn etwa "Rennen", von Crossrennen über 40 min bis zu Marathons über 120Km ist alles machbar.
Hier kannste mal stöbern für'n Anfang. Willste selbst fahren oder zugucken?
http://www.mountainbike-marathon.de/

Gruß
ralf


----------



## Fissla (19. August 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> hi Niko,
> Rennen gibt es noch viele!!
> 
> Wie lange möchtest Du denn etwa "Rennen", von Crossrennen über 40 min bis zu Marathons über 120Km ist alles machbar.
> ...




Moin Ralf,

danke für deine Antwort. Ich suche eigentlich "Anfänger-Rennen" um die Szene nocheinmal kennenzulernen. Ich habe schon vor etwas längerer Zeit an einem kleinen Rennchen teilgenommen.

Die Veranstaltungen sollten vllt. auch nicht gaanz so weit weg sein und halt eben auch mit einem Scott Genius fahrbar sein. Demnach sollte also vllt. auch das ein oder andere Geländestück dabei sein.

Hast du da was in Petto ?

Grüssle,

Niko


----------



## Mutti (19. August 2007)

Fissla schrieb:


> Die Veranstaltungen sollten vllt. auch nicht gaanz so weit weg sein ...



Hallo Niko,

vllt hilft Dir unsere kleine Aufstellung aus'm Fred "MTB-Treff Oldenburg" weiter: klick!  

So oder so, viel Spaß und Erfolg beim (Rookie-) Racen!  

_P.S.: In Schöningen geht's natürlich um 'nen Bezirks- und nicht um den Landestitel ... kleiner Fehler in der Liste.  _


----------



## ralfathome (21. August 2007)

Hi Niko,
alle Hobby- oder Jedermanrennen sind ja eigentlich "Anfängerrennen". 

Die Veranstaltung in Buchholz am kommenden WE sei hier der Vollständikeit halber auch erwähnt:http://www.sogevents.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=51&Itemid=54

Im Oktober findet dann auch schon wieder das erste Rennen zum Weser-Ems-Cup statt, ich glaube in Engter (Nähe Osnabrück), die Rennen sind ca. 40min lang.

Mußt Dir jetzt aber aus den "Angeboten" von Mutti und mir selbst was passendes aussuchen, zum Start schleifen tu ich Dich nicht. 

Viele Grüße
ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (21. August 2007)

Ja Ja das Wetter spiegelt meine Laune im Moment ganz gut wieder ! Ich werde im nächsten Jahr denke kein Marathons mehr fahren, sondern eher in die Richtung XC und 12H/24H Rennen mich bewegen. Ich war letztes Wochenende ohne Rad unterwegs und habe mir in Bad Salzdetfurth das Bundesliga XC Rennen angesehen und muss sagen, dass ich sehr beeindruckt war (Von den Fahrern, der Strecke und auch der Gegend). 

@Niko
Ich werde am kommenden Wochenende Samstag in Buchholz am Start sein und bin auch die Strecke abgefahren(sehr anstrengend ständiges auf und ab). Mein Tipp wäre vielleicht der Endurothon in Schierke(siehe Forum Oldenburg) dort findest du sicherlich auch Leute für eine Fahrgemeinschaft !

Gruß Christian


----------



## ohneworte (24. August 2007)

Moin,

wer fährt denn dieses Jahr zur Eurobike nach Friedrichshafen?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## safety (24. August 2007)

Wenn jemand mit Auto nach Friedrichshafen fährt würde ich mich anschließen, wenn ich darf 
Würde immerhin die Fahrtkosten reduzieren 

Gruß Kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (26. August 2007)

Hi,
am Nachmittag werde ich Richtung Garlstedt rollen. Um 13:00 bin ich kurz am HaW, wenn sich jemand anschließen möchte?

Gruß
ralf


----------



## Fissla (26. August 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Hi,
> am Nachmittag werde ich Richtung Garlstedt rollen. Um 13:00 bin ich kurz am HaW, wenn sich jemand anschließen möchte?
> 
> Gruß
> ralf



Moin Ralf,

ich wollte heute auch definitv noch eine kleine Runde rollen. Das Wetter ist ja doch noch ganz annehmbar  
Allerdings ist mein Bruder noch hier, daher kann ich dir nicht auf jeden Fall zusagen. Denn wenn er biken möchte, muss ich mit ihm fahren, wenn er keine Lust hat, oder z.B Formel 1 sehen will, dann würde ich wohl mit dir fahren.

Kannst du mir vielleicht deine Handy-Nummer mal per PN senden, dass ich ggf. kanz kurzentschlossen dazustoßen würde ? Ruhig per SMS oder o.ä. ?


----------



## DAMDAM (26. August 2007)

@ralf 

Ich kann mich von gestern noch nicht richtig wieder bewegen, daher bin heute raus. 

Gruß Christian (P.S. Bericht aus Buchholz folgt heute Abend)


----------



## ralfathome (26. August 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> @ralf
> 
> Ich kann mich von gestern noch nicht richtig wieder bewegen. [....]


Moin Christian,
ist hoffentlich nur Muskelkater und Erschöpfung, keine Sturzfolgen. 
Erwartet hatte ich dich heute eh nicht, bist entschuldigt. 

PN an Niko ist unterwegs, und ich klick mich jetzt auch wech.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (26. August 2007)

Nee bin nicht gestürzt, lief alles sehr gut, nur hat die Runde echt Körner gekostet (10x!)


----------



## ralfathome (29. August 2007)

Moin,
bei den Rennern im Crosser-Thread habe ich angekündigt, im September an einem sonnigen Sonntag mal per Pedal in das Gelände bei Cloppenburg zu fahren, in dem im vergangenen Winter der Lauf zum Weser-Ems-Cup stattgefunden hat. Die Dauer der Tour beträgt ca.8h.

Termin ist wie erwähnt wetterabhängig, ich melde mich dazu rechtzeitig.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## juk (30. August 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> [...] im September an einem sonnigen Sonntag [...]



"RalfAtom auf der Suche nach dem sonnigen Sonntag!" Klingt fast filmreif.

Viel Glück! Hätte durchaus Interesse. Einen Teil der Rückfahrt kann man ja zur Not im Zug verbringen...  

Am 8.9. ist wieder Harz Racing Challenge. Hätte ja fast Interesse. Aber das Wetter wird wohl dagegen sein.  

bisdietage,
Jürgen


----------



## Fissla (30. August 2007)

@ Ralf,

ich hätte wohl auch Interesse, würde aber in Cloppenburg frisch dazu stoßen und das Bike aus dem Auto holen.... Aber das Gelände dort würde ich wohl auch kennenlernen wollen ;-)


----------



## Mutti (30. August 2007)

Fissla schrieb:


> Aber das Gelände dort würde ich wohl auch kennenlernen wollen ;-)



Falls es Dich / Euch interessiert, hier sind ein paar Bilder der Cloppenburger Strecke bzw. vom dortigen Weser-Ems-Cup-Rennen, welche wir in den letzten Jahren vor Ort aufgenommen haben: klick, klick! Darunter sogar ein Bild zur groben Groborientierung   : klick!
_(Hö, das wohl einzige Rennen mit angeschlossenem Reha-Zentrum,was?!?    )_

In diesem Sinne, viel Spaß ... und natürlich filmreif-sonniges Wetter beim "Antesten" und / oder "Nachfahren"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (31. August 2007)

also wenn die strecke nach cloppenbuarch asphaltiert ist, begleite ich euch mit dem renner und biege dann irgendwo ab.......


----------



## cand.arch (31. August 2007)

Twinkie schrieb:


> also wenn die strecke nach cloppenbuarch asphaltiert ist, begleite ich euch mit dem renner und biege dann irgendwo ab.......



Aber bestimmt nur bei gutem Wetter und natürlich nicht zu früh...


----------



## kiko (31. August 2007)

cand.arch schrieb:


> Aber bestimmt nur bei gutem Wetter und natürlich nicht zu früh...



......und überhaupt nur, wenn man am wochenende nicht zur arbeit gehen muss/möchte.


----------



## cand.arch (1. September 2007)

kiko schrieb:


> ......und überhaupt nur, wenn man am wochenende nicht zur arbeit gehen muss/möchte.



Und das tolle an der Sache ist, ich habe URLAUB!!!


----------



## ralfathome (1. September 2007)

moin,
mal eine kurze Zusammenfassung zum "sonnigen Sonntag" in Cloppenburg:

Fichtenopa hat Interresse, aber wohl (noch) kein Rad
Juk hat Interresse und eine Notfallstrategie (lobenswert, hab ich auch)
Fissla kommt mit dem Wagen und könnte im Notfall jemand mit zurücknehmen?
Twinkie begleitet bei der Anreise
ralfathome hatte Idee und Ehrgeiz zur Umsetzung

Jemand bis hierher vergessen?

@Twinkie: Asphalt hatte ich geschrieben, richtig! Rennradtauglich? Müssen wa ma gucken, ist aber keine unlösbare Aufgabe.

Bis hierhin also alles machbar und eine Kleinigkeit, alle zusammenzuführen.

Mögliche Termine sind der 16., 23. oder 30. Sep. Evtl schon der 09., was aber von jemand anderes abhängig ist. Und von wetter natürlich. Ich schau mal Freitags die Vorhersagen durch und poste, wer dann Sonntags keine Zeit hat hat Pech gehabt, sorry!!!!

Schönen Sonntag
ralf


----------



## cand.arch (2. September 2007)

Hi Ralf, 

Lust hätte ich auch, aber am 09.09. kann ich nicht, am 16.09. ist der Lauenau Marathon und am 23.09. die Wadenkneifer CTF.

Ich sehe ja wann es losgeht und reihe mich dann ein 

bis denn, Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (2. September 2007)

@ cand.arch

Wadenkneifer klingt ja schon ganz gut.... aber die hier http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Breitensport&ID_Termine=19937&mode=breiten_detail finde ich irgendwie reizvoller!!! Fährst du mitm Crosser (neuer?) oder MTB?

Grüße

Maxi (ab morgen wieder mit Stollen!!!)


----------



## dinosaur (2. September 2007)

@Maxi
Hallo Maxi, bist du jetzt eigentlich schlauchlos (mit Milch?) unterwegs, und wenn ja, wie sind deine Erfahrungen?
Ciao
dino


----------



## maxihb (2. September 2007)

@ dino

Also mein bevorzugter Reifen hat schlauchlos nicht mit meiner Felge harmoniert und so hab ich das Vorhaben "Tubeless" bis auf weiteres auf Eis gelegt und fahre seither mit Milch in Ultraleichtschläuchen... zwar nicht ganz so tubeless aber dafür plattenfei...

Maxi


----------



## cand.arch (2. September 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> @ cand.arch
> 
> Wadenkneifer klingt ja schon ganz gut.... aber die hier http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Breitensport&ID_Termine=19937&mode=breiten_detail finde ich irgendwie reizvoller!!! Fährst du mitm Crosser (neuer?) oder MTB?
> 
> ...



Hi Maxi, 

wenn dann nur noch mit dem Mountainbike, ein Crosser ist für mich völlig unnütz.

Ich schau mir deinen Vorschlag mal an, aber eigentlich würde ich gerne zum 
Wadenkneifenr. Letzte Jahr bin ich mit dem Crosser da gewesen und 
dieses Jahr mit dem Mountainbike. Den Vergleich hätte ich schon gerne 

PS: Past doch, 13. Engteraner Wadenkneifer CTF (So, 23.09.2007), erste
Harenberg-Deister CTF (So, 30.09.2007) 

Jetzt fragt sich nur, wer kommt mit?

Nochmal: Wer hat eigentlich Lust dieses Jahr beim nachfolgenden Spektakel mitzumachen. Ich zitiere:

Auch in diesem Jahr wird es wieder eine Cross- Serie im Winter geben. Wir werden den 1. Lauf am *07.10.07 in Engter*- Sportplatz stattfinden lassen. Der Termin für *Sandkrug steht noch nicht 100% ig* fest. Der Lauf wird aber wahrscheinlich Mitte bis Ende Oktober stattfinden. Danach folgt am *04.11.07 der Lauf in Herford*. Am *11.11.07 findet der Lauf in Cloppenburg* statt. Am *25.11.07 wird es dann einen Lauf in Osnabrück* geben. Für den *09.12.07 ist ein Lauf in Syke- Barrien* vorgesehen. Zum 1. Mal findet am *16.12.07 ein Lauf in Rheine* statt. Die Serie schließt ab mit dem Lauf am *13.01.2008 in Lohne- Grevingsberg*. Dort wird dann auch die Siegerehrung stattfinden. Wir hoffen, das es in diesem Jahr wieder eine gute Beteiligung in allen Klassen gibt.


----------



## Fichtenopa (3. September 2007)

@cand

Wie schon gesagt wenn`s der Terminkalender zulässt(mein Hauptproblem ) sind ein paar Läufe geplant.(Alle bekomme ich garantiert nicht hin).

Ob mit 26er Damenrad oder 28er Rüttelmaschine lasse ich noch offen bis ich meine eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht habe 

evt. Fahrgemeinschaft mit Teambus und Anhänger für die Ferkelfahrräder, scheint ab und an machbar........

Bis next


----------



## Loni (3. September 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> @ cand.arch
> 
> Wadenkneifer klingt ja schon ganz gut.... aber die hier http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Breitensport&ID_Termine=19937&mode=breiten_detail finde ich irgendwie reizvoller!!! Fährst du mitm Crosser (neuer?) oder MTB?
> 
> ...



Juhu!!!!!!!!!!!
Bremer kommen in den Deister, das wird klasse!!!!!!!!!!!  der Deister ist schon toll 
Wer will denn alles kommen????


----------



## dinosaur (3. September 2007)

Hallo,
hier mal ein kurzes Statement von mir (obwohl ich von Ankündigungen nicht so viel Halte, da ich häufig doch sehr kurzfristig entscheiden muß):

15.09. MTB-Bezirksmeisterschaften in Bramsche mit Hobbyklasse-XC-Rennen, Modalitäten wohl wie bei WE-Cup

23.09 Engteraner Wadenkneifer wollte ich die letzten Jahre schon immer fahren, hat terminlich nie geklappt, dies Jahr sieht es gut aus

28-30.09 leider arbeitsmäßig belegt

03.10. Fahrtechniktraining im Deister mit Loni 

06.10. 4er Zeitfahren in Hannover
danach eine Woche persönliches Fahrtechniktraining im Tessin 
und deshalb leider kein Start beim 1Lauf des WEC in Engter , zumal das ja bedeutet das ich beim nächsten Rennen in Oldenburg aus dem Pulk starten muß , in den letzten Jahren 60-80 Fahrer.
Habe aber vor, die weiteren Läufe möglichst komplett zu fahren und bin auch an Fahrgemeinschaften interessiert.

Also, sattelt Rösser! Die schmutzige Jahreszeit beginnt 

Ciao
dino


----------



## Loni (3. September 2007)

dinosaur schrieb:


> 03.10. Fahrtechniktraining im Deister mit Loni



JUHU!!!!!!!!!!! 

weeeeeer noooooooooch??? 

(hier der link zum anmelden)


----------



## Hendrik1 (3. September 2007)

In Bad Engter bin ich auch dabei!


----------



## maxihb (3. September 2007)

dinosaur schrieb:


> 15.09. MTB-Bezirksmeisterschaften in Bramsche mit Hobbyklasse-XC-Rennen, Modalitäten wohl wie bei WE-Cup



http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Ausschreibung&ID_Veranstaltung=10670&mode=ascr_detail&typ=i

Ich denke das könnte terminlich klappen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cand.arch (3. September 2007)

Am 16.09. ist der 3. Lauenauer Weserbergland-Radmarathon 210km/3500hm. 
Also nichts mit MTB-Bezirksmeisterschaften in Bramsche am 15.. Den 
Marathon würde ich gerne fahren, aber danach stelle ich das Rennrad für 
den Rest des Winters in die Ecke


----------



## ralfathome (5. September 2007)

moin,
die Teilnehmerliste für "den sonnigen Sonntag in Cloppenburg" mit 
Fichtenopa
Juk 
Fissla 
Twinkie 
ralfathome        wird dann mit
cand.arch

ergänzt.

Der genaue Termin ist bis auf weiteres erst mal offen, Freitags werden die Wettervorhersagen studiert und bei entsprechenden Prognosen wird hier im Thread "Alarm" geschrieen und dann geht es Sonntags in die Bührener Tannen.

Happy biking
ralf


----------



## Hendrik1 (7. September 2007)

guten abend!

Aufgund des für morgen angesagten Regens häte ich mal wieder lust mit dem Rad im Matsch zu spielen. Ist für Samstag was geplant? (jaja kurzfristig ist mir klar...)


----------



## maxihb (8. September 2007)

Och... normalerweise ist die Vorlaufzeit zur Tourplanung ausreichend!!! Ich hab keine Zeit!!!


----------



## ralfathome (8. September 2007)

Hi,
die Weser-Ems-Cup-Interressierten möchte ich freundlichst auf die geänderte Ausschreibung aufmerksam machen.

Guckt da noch ma rein!......  

ralf


----------



## Hendrik1 (8. September 2007)

Was ist denn?


----------



## maxihb (9. September 2007)

Die MTB-Bezirksmeisterschaft am 15.09. ist abgesagt... was soll mit dem W-E-Cup sein???


----------



## ralfathome (9. September 2007)

Hi,
statt 8 Rennen wird es 12 geben. Das bedeutet dann das für die Gelegenheitsstarter die Qual der Wahl noch größer wird. 

Mir sehe uns
ralf


----------



## ralfathome (11. September 2007)

Moin,
am Donnerstag werde ich recht früh eine Runde drehen. Wenn mich jemand auf einer gemütlichen und ruhigen Runde begleiten mag geht's um 9:00 los. Von wo und wohin ist mir fast egal, um 12:00 möchte ich aber wieder athome sein.

happy biking
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1 (11. September 2007)

Da bin ich mit dem Singlespeedrennradlenkermountainbike dabei! Ich kann leider nicht ganz so steil bergauf. Aber 'ne Runde Crossen wäre schon nett. Zur Not schieb ich halt mal ein Stück.

Gruß Hendrik


----------



## Twinkie (11. September 2007)

Meine Güte...bald treffen wir uns alle im Singlespeedforum wieder.....hihi....  

@maxi, christian, dirk: Ich warte immer noch auf die Bilder und Filmchen aus Altenau.....


----------



## Hendrik1 (11. September 2007)

wieso? wer denn noch? (ausser Juk als Interimssinglespeeder)

Es macht jedenfalls viel Spaß mit dem Rad im Wald.


----------



## ralfathome (11. September 2007)

Hi Hendrik,
wie wäre es mit 'ner Runde crossen im Oellager? Vorschlag meinerseits wäre dann 9:00 HaW und dann über nette Wege ein wenig abseits der 3-Hügel-Runde Richtung Achim.

Alternativ dazu nach langer Pause mal wieder der AB-trail, in der crosserfreundlichen Variante. Ebenfalls ab HaW?

@Twinkie: Christian wird nicht antworten, ist in Urlaub.

Viele Grüße
ralf


----------



## Hendrik1 (12. September 2007)

Oellager wäre nett. Kenne ich noch nicht. Bin dann um 09.00 da!


----------



## ralfathome (12. September 2007)

yo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (12. September 2007)

@ ralf

was ist deinem Benutzerbild passiert?

Grüße

Maxi


----------



## juk (12. September 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> @ ralf
> 
> was ist deinem Benutzerbild passiert?



Hah! Ich wusste doch, daß da irgendwas anders ist....  

Wie sieht es eigentlich allgemein mit Feierabendrunden ab HaW aus. Meine Wenigkeit z.B. fährt heute abend ne Runde. Früher gabs ja mal nen regelmässigen Mittwochstermin. Wollen wir sowas wieder einführen?

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## bobbyride87 (12. September 2007)

hi jungs 

bin neu in bremen und suche gleichgesinnte zum biken


----------



## maxihb (12. September 2007)

@ bobbyride87

Dann bist du hier genau richtig  Komm doch einfach zum nächsten Treffen. Die werden hier besprochen. Häufige Treffpunkte sind das HaW (Haus am Walde) am Universum oder Garlstedt...

@ juk

Regelmäßigkeit ist nicht unbedingt die von Schichtsdienstlern bevorzugte Variante... Allerdings könnten wir uns auf Mittwochs gerne am HaW treffen... z.B. 18:00 Uhr. Dann könnten wir auch gerne den festen Samstagstermin in Garlstedt vormerken... dann gerne morgens / am Vormittag, weil wegen der bald beginnenden kühleren Jahreszeit.

Grüße

Maxi (etwas mehr Tagesfreizeit wegen Kränk)


----------



## bobbyride87 (12. September 2007)

@ maxi hb  


danke für die info werde ich aufjedenfall mal machen.


gibt es den in der nähe von hemelingen ein guten platz zum biken ??


----------



## maxihb (12. September 2007)

da würde ich dir jetzt den ralfathome als Local empfehlen!!!


----------



## maxihb (12. September 2007)

@ ralfathome

und wo sind deine Bikes aufgelistet??? Und wohnen tust du nicht mehr???


----------



## bobbyride87 (12. September 2007)

jo alles klar 

@ ralfathome 

hi, du wurdest mir als ansprech partner fr biken in hemelingen vorgeschlagen.
Kannst du mir da weiterhelfen.


----------



## ralfathome (12. September 2007)

moin,
n/a wäre einfacher gewesen. 

Willkommen in Bremen bobbyride87. Wegen der Fahrerei bekommst Du PN.

Für einen Regelfahrtag in der Woche bin ich auch. Wegen der Wechselschicht bin ich aber nur jede zweite Woche dabei.

ralf


----------



## Twinkie (13. September 2007)

juk schrieb:


> Meine Wenigkeit z.B. fährt heute abend ne Runde.



@ralf: ok chris ist im urlaub und maxi überliest mich einfach. können ja mal ein wenig hier über ihn läster, ich glaube der merkt das gar nicht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (13. September 2007)

Twinkie schrieb:


> ...ok chris ist im urlaub und maxi überliest mich einfach. können ja mal ein wenig hier über ihn läster, ich glaube der merkt das gar nicht.....



Maxi hat keine Fotos von Altenau auf dem Rechner... Weil wegen ich bin ja gefahren  Ob Damdam Fotos hat, weiß ich nicht, Den Film hab ich gesehen, und er zeigt meines Wissens zum größten Teil meine Wenigkeit... Aber da würde ich dich dann an Chris verweisen, wenn er am Anfang des nächsten Monats wieder in der Heimat ist

Grüße

Maxi

PS: Darfst gerne über mich Lästern... das macht mir nix, da fahre ich dann einfach dran vorbei


----------



## Twinkie (13. September 2007)

aaaaber deine frau vielleicht, die war doch auch da, schon vergessen?     nee, nur spass. danke für den hinweis.


----------



## FORT_man (13. September 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> n/a wäre einfacher gewesen.
> 
> Willkommen in Bremen bobbyride87. Wegen der Fahrerei bekommst Du PN.
> ...



Hallöchen,

da wollte ich mich auch mal wieder melden, bin auch immer noch dabei  
Feierabendrunden sind prima, bei mir hängt das jedoch auch immer von der
Arbeit ab, im Moment haben wir viel zu tun.
Ich habe mein Bike modernisiert:
Rockshox Reba SL-Gabel, neuer Selle-Italia Sattel und RacingRalf-Reifen. Hat sich gelohnt  
Noch was:
Ich habe hier in Bremen (Woltmershausen) einen neuen Aktivisten getroffen: gelernter Zweiradmechaniker mit eigener Werkstatt. Macht sehr gute Arbeit und ist schnell. Er hat meine Gabel für 10 Euro tiptop eingebaut.
Wenn es gewünscht wird, kann ich den Kontakt herstellen.
So, daß war es erstmal

Gruß und bis bald

Martinez


----------



## maxihb (14. September 2007)

Twinkie schrieb:


> aaaaber deine frau vielleicht, die war doch auch da, schon vergessen?     nee, nur spass. danke für den hinweis.



Hmmmm... die hat soweit ich weiß auch kein Foto geschossen... Immer wenn ich sie gesehen haben, dann hat sie mir netterweise ne Trinkflasche angereicht... und ich hab versucht sie beim leere Trinkflaschen wegwerfen nicht zu treffen!!! In die Bottnik werfen war ja wegen Disqualifikationsandrohung nicht drin  

Wünsche wohl zu ruhen... werde Montag oder Dienstag wieder langsam auf dem Bike unterwegs sein!!!

Grüße


----------



## ralfathome (14. September 2007)

moin, 
schönes Wetter ist angesagt aber Cloppenburg fällt aus, sorry

ralf


----------



## juk (14. September 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> schönes Wetter ist angesagt aber Cloppenburg fällt aus, sorry
> 
> ralf



Mist!  
Habe den Lauenau-Quatsch innerlich schon abgesagt. Muss ich nun doch dahin?


----------



## bobbyride87 (14. September 2007)

was ist den überhaupt dieses lauenau ???


----------



## cand.arch (14. September 2007)

In Lauenau ist am Sonntag DER Rennradmarathon...

@juk:

und, fährste hin?


----------



## bobbyride87 (14. September 2007)

axo 

fahrt ihr auch alle rennrad??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (14. September 2007)

@candy
Weiss noch nich... Ist so früh.... Und so früh ist es noch soooo kalt....

@bobby
Nicht alle, aber immer mehr.


----------



## maxihb (14. September 2007)

Gut, dass ich ne sehr gute Ausrrede habe... Werd mir mich mit meinem Schnupfen nicht 3500hm hochquälen...  

Wünsche aber allen in Lauenau viel Spaß!!!

Grüße

Maxi 

PS: @ juk: Noch nicht alle, aber fast alle... *hihi*

PPS: Wer ist denn am 30 Sept. bei der CTF??? Evtl. Fahrgemeinschaft???


----------



## bobbyride87 (14. September 2007)

Gibt es dort auch was für mtbker??


----------



## maxihb (14. September 2007)

bobbyride87 schrieb:


> Gibt es dort auch was für mtbker??



Wo gibt es etwas für Mountainbiker???


----------



## bobbyride87 (14. September 2007)

lauenau


----------



## maxihb (14. September 2007)

Bei einer RTF (RadTourenFahrt) kann prinzipiell jeder mit jedem Radtyp mitfahren... allerdings sind MTBs auf RFTs eher Exoten... MTBker fahren eher die CTF (CrossTourenFahren)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobbyride87 (14. September 2007)

axo   dann wart ich mal auf eine CTF


----------



## maxihb (14. September 2007)

Alle CTF stehen im Breitensportkalender des BDR: http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Breitensport


----------



## Loni (14. September 2007)

bobbyride87 schrieb:


> axo   dann wart ich mal auf eine CTF




am 30.9. im Deister


----------



## maxihb (14. September 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> am 30.9. im Deister


----------



## ralfathome (15. September 2007)

moin,
wer am Sonntag mit in den Warwer Sand möchte sollte um 10:00 am Weserwehr sein. Ich hab schon Ortskenntnisse mit dabei, für gute Laune sind die Mitfahrer zuständig.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## maSk (15. September 2007)

Was für Gelände ist das? Sorry, kenn mich da nicht so aus, müsste aber Waldstrecke sein, oder?
Würde gerne mitfahren, muss nur sehen das ich rechtzeitig aus den Federn komme, da ich nächste Woche üble 12std. Schicht von 18h bis 6h morgens hab :/
Weserwehr einfach oben drauf, oder habt ihr da einen speziellen Treffpunkt?


----------



## ralfathome (15. September 2007)

hi,
ein größeres Waldgebiet ist richtig. Waldwege, etwas Trail, wer möchte kann sich an (ich glaube) 31% Steigung versuchen.  Bin selbst schon etwas länger nicht mehr dort gewesen, mal schauen wie es genau aussieht. Die Tour wird ca. 3,5 bis 4 Stunden dauern, der langsamste bestimmt das Tempo.

Wenn die Schicht erst nächste Woche beginnt ist das Aufstehen Morgen doch kein Problem.... 

Treff ist mitten auf dem Wehr, also praktisch zwischen Weser und Schleuse(n). So sehr viele Mtbr sind da nicht unterwegs, ich werde sicher vor der vereinbarten Zeit dort sein.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## cand.arch (16. September 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> hi,
> ein größeres Waldgebiet ist richtig. Waldwege, etwas Trail, wer möchte kann sich an (ich glaube) 31% Steigung versuchen.  Bin selbst schon etwas länger nicht mehr dort gewesen, mal schauen wie es genau aussieht. Die Tour wird ca. 3,5 bis 4 Stunden dauern, der langsamste bestimmt das Tempo.
> 
> Wenn die Schicht erst nächste Woche beginnt ist das Aufstehen Morgen doch kein Problem....
> ...




Ich bin auch dabei, bis gleich...


----------



## bobbyride87 (16. September 2007)

bin heute auch dort vllt sieht man sich ja, hab ein rotes hardtail .


----------



## Hendrik1 (16. September 2007)

A propos CTF.... Fährt jemand nach Engter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (16. September 2007)

hi,
für Engter hat Lars heute auch Werbung getrommelt. Start ist dort übrigens erst um 10:00., ich hab mal nachgeschaut, für alle Fälle. 

Am Dienstag würde ich wohl wieder in die HaBe's fahren, möchte jemand mit? Start in HB wäre 15:30 bis 16:00. 

Die Runde im Warwer Sand war super, bei der ganzen Marathonjuckelei hab ich fast vergessen wie schön das Bremer Umland sein kann.

Viele Grüße
ralf


----------



## Hendrik1 (16. September 2007)

In die HaBe's? Wo ist das?

Edit: Doch nicht etwa Harburger Berge?


----------



## dinosaur (16. September 2007)

Habe heute mal Frau   und Tandem bewegt  Wir sind den Hunteradweg von Oldenburg nach Wildeshausen gefahren. Waren sogar ein paar Trails mit dabei, meistens mußte ich aber auf den breiten Wegen bleiben Ist landschaftlich eine sehr schöne Gegend und bei Dötlingen und Wildeshausen auch ein bischen hügelig. Insgesamt sind 102 km zusammengekommen - also eine nette Trainingseinheit für den Engteraner Wadenkneifer. Wenn's wettermäßig erträglich ist fahre ich dort. Können ja Ende der Woche noch mal wegen Fahrgemeinschaften kontakten.
Ciao
dino


----------



## FORT_man (16. September 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Die Runde im Warwer Sand war super, bei der ganzen Marathonjuckelei hab ich fast vergessen wie schön das Bremer Umland sein kann.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ralf



Hey Ho,

dem kann ich nur nochmal beipflichten  
War wirklich sehr klasse heute, ich hatte den Warwer Sand so gar nicht mehr in Erinnerung.
Werde mich in den nächsten Tagen nochmal wegen der RockShox PilotSL melden,

Gruß Martinez


----------



## cand.arch (16. September 2007)

Ich bin völlig im Ars.... aber ansonsten war es ein schönes Wochenende und Warwer Sand war super !!!


----------



## maSk (16. September 2007)




----------



## ralfathome (17. September 2007)

Hendrik1 schrieb:


> In die HaBe's? Wo ist das?
> 
> Edit: Doch nicht etwa Harburger Berge?


moin,
doch, genau die.

Das Tempo bei der Tour im Warwer Sand war gleichmäßig und ruhig, wenn Lars "im Ar..." ist liegt das daran das er am Samstag Surfen war. 

Viele Grüße
ralf


----------



## riser (17. September 2007)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Meine Güte...bald treffen wir uns alle im Singlespeedforum wieder.....hihi....
> 
> @maxi, christian, dirk: Ich warte immer noch auf die Bilder und Filmchen aus Altenau.....




Mahlzeit!

Die Fotos sind schon seit ner Ewigkeit in meiner Galerie (8. ...... Altenau). Wenn dir das nicht reicht, dann gib mir mal ne E-Mail-Adresse und ich schick sie dir zu (wird aber auch nur kleinste Pixelgröße).

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## ralfathome (18. September 2007)

moin,
für morgen, also Mittwoch, sage ich mal eine AB-trail Runde an.

Treffpunkt am Haus am Walde, 18:15.

Zu Beginn mit Feierabendrestlicht und später im Blockland genügt dann das "Gesehenwerdenlicht"

Viele Grüße
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (18. September 2007)

Mittwoch ist es bei mir leider unmöglich... ich würde allerdings eine ebensolche Runde am Freitag vorschlagen (so gegen 17-18 Uhr wäre mir lieb)

Grüße

Maxi


----------



## juk (18. September 2007)

Wenn's morgen nicht zu heftig schifft, bin ich dabei.


----------



## FORT_man (18. September 2007)

juk schrieb:


> Wenn's morgen nicht zu heftig schifft, bin ich dabei.



ich auch

Gruß Martinez


----------



## ralfathome (19. September 2007)

moin,
für mich gibt es wohl keine Option weil ich ja angesagt habe, ich bin also um 18:15 am HaW, selbst wenn heftig die Sonne scheint. 

ralf


----------



## cand.arch (19. September 2007)

Schade, ich komme gerade rein und werde es nicht rechtzeitig schaffen. 

Viel Spaß...


----------



## kiko (19. September 2007)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Habe heute mal Frau   und Tandem bewegt  Wir sind den Hunteradweg von Oldenburg nach Wildeshausen gefahren. Waren sogar ein paar Trails mit dabei, meistens mußte ich aber auf den breiten Wegen bleiben Ist landschaftlich eine sehr schöne Gegend und bei Dötlingen und Wildeshausen auch ein bischen hügelig. Insgesamt sind 102 km zusammengekommen - also eine nette Trainingseinheit für den Engteraner Wadenkneifer. Wenn's wettermäßig erträglich ist fahre ich dort. Können ja Ende der Woche noch mal wegen Fahrgemeinschaften kontakten.
> Ciao
> dino



dötlingen is ne ganz feine ecke. der mini harz im norden. freund von mir wohnt da und kennt da die richtigen trails. die girosbrötchen beim griechen an der kirche darf man sich nich entgehen lassen.
ich meld mich, wenn ich da mal wieder hineier.
s.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (19. September 2007)

kiko schrieb:


> dötlingen is ne ganz feine ecke. der mini harz im norden. ................
> s.


moin,
und noch ein User horcht auf und freut sich ganz dolle über diesen ganz feinen Tourentip. 

Hast Du jetzt wieder was mit Stollen und Schalthebel?

Gruß
ralf


----------



## kiko (20. September 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> 
> Hast Du jetzt wieder was.........
> ...



...........in planung?
jo!
ne rux heb i schon. nen dämpfer gestern gekooft.
3cm kürzer. dann muss ich nich immer von 1,5 meter sitzhöhe auf euch flachheizer runtergucken. 
den annern klöderkram hab ich noch teilweise rumfliegen.
mein ziel ist wie immer knapp unter 20kg.
wildeshausen und die ecke hatte ich früher schon öfter vorgeschlagen. wollte nur nie einer mit.
dauert aber noch nen bischen. matschewedder empfinde ich da stimmiger.


----------



## Fichtenopa (20. September 2007)

Unser Dank noch mal an Ralf, Martin und Jürgen für die flotte Ab-Trial Sightseeingtour, hat Spaß gemacht............!

Bis denne


----------



## ralfathome (20. September 2007)

kiko schrieb:


> ...........in planung?
> jo!
> ne rux heb i schon. nen dämpfer gestern gekooft.
> 3cm kürzer. dann muss ich nich immer von 1,5 meter sitzhöhe auf euch flachheizer runtergucken.
> ...


moin,
flachheizer, gegen diese Einsilbigkeit beim Biken tue ich gerade 'n bischen was.

Wildeshausen hattest Du zur Alutech-Zeit vorgeschlagen, damals war mir das zu weit weg. (Aber Du willst eh mit der Bahn hin, vermute ich.)

@Maxi: Freitag kann ich nicht.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## maxihb (20. September 2007)

Dann werd ich Freitag wohl alleine meine Runde drehen, es sei denn es besteht noch von anderer Seite ein Interesse...

Ich werf dann noch mal *Sonntag, 10:00 Uhr Garlstedt *in den Raum!!!

Grüße

Maxi


----------



## Geestraider (20. September 2007)

moin nach bremen!



kiko schrieb:


> dötlingen is ne ganz feine ecke. der mini harz im norden.


hmm, ja da meint wohl einer den Huntepaad! dem muß ich beipflichten, ist wirklich ganz nett. aber nicht das einzige schmankerl in der wildeshauser geest 
auch um wildeshausen rum gibt es einige kleinere so genannte trails 
und nicht zu vergessen die berühmt berüchtigenten "Osenberge" 
weitere tourentips für diese gegend gerne auf anfrage 

schöne grüße & fröhliches biken
michi


----------



## ne0vo (21. September 2007)

Moin! Das klingt alles sehr nett, nur leider nicht so recht meine Gegend, leider :-(

Kennt jemand ein paar schöne Strecken für die Umgebung von Zeven oder allgemein die Oste-Gegend? Ist nicht mehr ganz das Einzugsgebiet von Bremen, aber vielleicht kommt ja noch jemand von euch von Da.
In der Woche bin ich immer in Bremen, nur leider hocke ich meist bis 5 und später im Büro.. Leider wirds auch immer früher dunkel. Ich hoffe aber ich kann mich demnächst nochmal einer kleinen Tour ab dem HaW oder dem Weserwehr anschließen!

Viele Grüße,
Ingo


----------



## Twinkie (21. September 2007)

ne0vo schrieb:


> Leider wirds auch immer früher dunkel.



Also Dunkelheit zählt nicht....schon mal einen der berühmt berüchtigten Nightrides mitgemacht? Nö? ....na da haste aber was verpasst!!!!!!!


----------



## cand.arch (21. September 2007)

Der Sonntag naht und ich erinnere noch mal an den 13. Engteraner 
Wadenkneifer CTF (So, 23.09.2007) bevor noch so wahnwitzige Vorschläge 
wie treffen in Garlstedt oder so kommen. Unglaublich! 

bis Sonntag...


----------



## ne0vo (21. September 2007)

Dann brauche ich aber entweder ein Nachtsichtgerät oder ne passende Flutlichtanlage für meinen Lenker.. Momentan schiebe ich nur einen ungefähr Gullideckel-großen Lichtkegel vor mir her was im Wald bergab dem Suizit gleich käme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1 (21. September 2007)

Aus der Ecke von Zeven komme ich auch. Man könnte ja mal eine Tour durch den Ummelwald (zwischen Hepstedt, Tarmstedt, Kirchtime etc.) machen.


----------



## ne0vo (21. September 2007)

Im Ummelwald war ich vor kurzem auch. Hat mir recht gut gefallen, allerdings war es teilweise sowas von schlammig das man knapp bis zur Narbe einsank.. Das war ein Spaß 
Können uns am Wochenende gern mal da verabreden! Vielleicht finden sich ja auch noch mehr?


----------



## ralfathome (21. September 2007)

cand.arch schrieb:


> .......witzige Vorschläge
> wie treffen in Garlstedt oder so .........
> bis Sonntag...


 
moin,
supergute Idee das ist. Dabei!

10:00 ist ja schon vorgeschlagen, Treffpunkt ist dann der "Parkplatz Alte B6"?

Viele Grüße
ralf


----------



## maxihb (21. September 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> supergute Idee das ist. Dabei!
> 
> 10:00 ist ja schon vorgeschlagen, Treffpunkt ist dann der "Parkplatz Alte B6"?
> ...



Na dann konnten wir uns ja einig werden...  Wer fährt schon zum Wadenkneifer???


----------



## dinosaur (21. September 2007)

Spalter  


Ich fahre natürlich zum Wadenkneifer 
Hätte noch 1-2 Plätze zum Mitfahren anzubieten oder würde auch selbst irgendwo zusteigen wenns passt.
Abfahrt Sonntag ca 08°° in Bremen (Horn).
Ciao
dino


----------



## ohneworte (21. September 2007)

ne0vo schrieb:


> Im Ummelwald war ich vor kurzem auch. Hat mir recht gut gefallen, allerdings war es teilweise sowas von schlammig das man knapp bis zur Narbe einsank.. Das war ein Spaß
> Können uns am Wochenende gern mal da verabreden! Vielleicht finden sich ja auch noch mehr?



Moin,

bitte schreibe Nabe ohne "R"! das schmerzt einem alten Fahrradverkäufer doch etwas in den Augen. 

LG
Jens


----------



## dinosaur (21. September 2007)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bitte schreibe Nabe ohne "R"! das schmerzt einem alten Fahrradverkäufer doch etwas in den Augen.
> 
> ...



Du weißt doch gar nicht wo er seine Narben sitzen hat 
LG
dino


----------



## Hendrik1 (21. September 2007)

Ich bin dabei. Komme dann um 7.45 nach Horn. Entweder zum zusteigen, oder zum zusteigen lassen.

Gruß


----------



## juk (21. September 2007)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Spalter
> 
> 
> Ich fahre natürlich zum Wadenkneifer
> ...



Aaaahh... Junger Mann zum mitreisen gesucht! 

Wäre an einem freien Platz interessiert, wenn er noch frei ist. PN mir mal deine Adresse, dann tanz ich an.

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cand.arch (22. September 2007)

Hendrik1 schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei. Komme dann um 7.45 nach Horn. Entweder zum zusteigen, oder zum zusteigen lassen.
> 
> Gruß



Dann komme ich auch nach Horn. Wo muß ich denn genau hin? Ich 
bräuchte bitte einmal die genaue Adresse per PN.

bis denn...


----------



## ralfathome (22. September 2007)

moin,
na dann viel Spaß in Engter und umzu und laßt Euch nicht kneifen.

In Garlstedt ist es gaahhhnz bestimmt genauso lustich. 

Viele Grüße
ralf


----------



## maxihb (22. September 2007)

Garlstedt rockt viel mehr  

Außerdem möchte ich ja nächsten Sonntag CTFen... und jeden Sonntag "on the road" hab ich keinen Bock!!!

Grüße


----------



## Twinkie (23. September 2007)

wo isn näxten sonntag?

@ne0vo: es ist immer genug licht hinter oder vor dir...du darfst nur nicht abreißen lassen    das schweißgebadete trikot nach 2 minuten sollte dich nicht irritieren, die angst nimmt von fahrt zu fahrt ab


----------



## maxihb (23. September 2007)

@ Twinkie:

siehe Post: #4719 

@ Ralf

war mal wieder ne endgeile Runde heute!!!

Grüße


----------



## Twinkie (23. September 2007)

och maxiiiiii....hättste doch mal eben sagen können anstatt mich durch das forumsarchiv zu jagen.....   ...nungut....thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (23. September 2007)

moin,
eine schöne Garlstedt-Tour mit Maxi, yeesss. Ich find's auch gut, das zwei Bremer Gruppen, na gut, "Grüppchen" unterwegs waren. 

In den Deister fahre ich am nächsten WE nicht mit, aber am 03. Oktober, Mittwoch nächster Woche also, möchte ich wieder in die Harburger Berge, wer mitfahren möchte kann das ja mal kundtun.

Happy biking
ralf


----------



## maxihb (23. September 2007)

Wenn man dich nicht für den Deister begeistern kann, würde ich für Samstag eine Deister-Einrollrunde in meinem Stammwald anregen... Zeit gerne so wie heute...


Grüße


----------



## cand.arch (24. September 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> @ cand.arch
> 
> Wadenkneifer klingt ja schon ganz gut.... aber die hier http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Breitensport&ID_Termine=19937&mode=breiten_detail finde ich irgendwie reizvoller!!! Fährst du mitm Crosser (neuer?) oder MTB?
> 
> ...



Und, ist das noch aktuell?


----------



## maxihb (24. September 2007)

Ja sicher... deswegen ja am Samstag die "Deister-Einrollrunde"! Bist du mit dabei?


----------



## cand.arch (24. September 2007)

Am Samstag wohl eher nicht, aber am Sonntag würde ich schon ganz gerne 
am Deister rollen.  Das ist ja sonst so ziemlich die letzte Gelegenheit für
eine CTF in unserer Umgebung. Mal schauen wie sich das Wetter hält. 
Wer hat den sonst noch interesse?


----------



## huxley (24. September 2007)

Tag zusammen. 

Nachdem ich nun den Sommer über mit Slicks aufm Crosser was für die Kondition getan habe wird es langsam Zeit für artgerechte Haltung -> der Crosser möchte endlich wieder durchs Gemüse rollen. Wann und wo gibt's in Bremen denn Möglichkeiten dazu? Nach Möglichkeit nicht gleich die Rocky Mountain Tour die ohne MTB nicht zu meistern ist... 



Fichtenopa schrieb:


> Unser Dank noch mal an Ralf, Martin und Jürgen für die flotte Ab-Trial Sightseeingtour, hat Spaß gemacht............!



Vom AB-Dingens hab ich schon mal gelesen, du fährst den vermutlich mit deinem Ridley?! Klingt nicht verkehrt. 

Ahja: Den üblichen Rennrad-Verdächtigen bin ich wohl aus dem Nachbarforum als axel78 ein Begriff.  Vermute also das ich das ein oder andere bekannte Gesicht antreffen werde?! *an Ralf, Fichte, ... dabei denk*


----------



## ralfathome (24. September 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> [..........] würde ich für Samstag eine Deister-Einrollrunde in meinem Stammwald anregen... Zeit gerne so wie heute...
> Grüße


Moin,
ist notiert, aber noch nicht zugesagt.

@Axel-Huxley: Willkommen im Club! Crosser habe ich noch nicht bewegt aber im Bremer Umland sollte man damit fast überall fahren können. Es dürfte Dir auf den langen Anreisen nach Garlstedt, Warwer Sand oder auch zum Weyerberg ziemlich langweilg werden wenn die Fullyfahrer ihre Schwerlaster über den Asphalt treten müssen. AB-Trail heißt das Dingens, im Moment nur mit Protektoren gegen die Dornen zu genießen.

Bei so vielen Crossern sollte doch auch mal ein eigener Treff zustande kommen, oder?

Viele Grüße
ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (25. September 2007)

@ ALL

Moin nach Bremen aus einem (sonnigen) Roanoke VA ( fuer die, die bei Google oder Wetter.com mal sehen wo das liegt und wie das Wetter da ist  ). Ich traue mich ja kaum was zu schreiben, wenn man immer was von Kaelte und Regen liest. 

Kurzbericht:

Wetter: Heiss bis Warm 
Regentage bis jetzt : 2 
Spass am Biken: eine 10 ( Bilder folgen hoffentlich mal in en naechsten Tagen)

Ich wuensche Euch noch eine schoene Woche ohne mich und ich melde schonmal Interesse an Touren und Training ab Mitte Oktober an ! ( Keine Sorge ich fahre nur noch Geniessertouren in der Woche !)

@ alle Neuen 

Herzlich Willkommen 

@MaxiHB 

Haste du dir schon einen Termin fuer das Folterrad ueberlegt?

Schoene Gruesse an Alle in Bremen


----------



## maxihb (25. September 2007)

@ Damdam + Mareike

Dann wünsche ich euch eine ganz tolle letze Urlaubswoche, genießt das schöne Wetter und putzt noch ein paar Trails wech...

@ Damdam

Wegen des Folterradtermins mit Nadeln werde ich mich nachher schlau machen, wann der Winterpokal losgeht...

Grüße

Maxi

Nachtrag für Samstag: Ich habe grade nen SD gedrückt bekommen... Also entweder würde ich vorschlagen die Tour auf ca. 8:30 Uhr zu legen, oder auf Freitagnachmittag zu verschieben...


----------



## ralfathome (25. September 2007)

moin,
Freitag darf ich noch robotten, und am Samstag um 7:00 los, da bin ich dann wohl wieder allein unterwegs. Ist also eher suboptimal. Ich sag dann mal ab, wenn sich keine Mitfahrer ab HaW finden. Sorry.

Fotto vom Mopped ist für ein paar Tage in der Galerie.

Viele Grüße
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FORT_man (26. September 2007)

Hallöchen,

war mal wieder länger in der Firma und bin gerade erst nach Hause gekommen. Bei eventuellen Mittwochsrunden (ist da was geplant?) kann ich heute leider nicht mitfahren :-(

Gruß und bis die Tage

Martinez


----------



## ralfathome (26. September 2007)

moin,
kurzentschlossen habe ich mal umdisponiert:
ist jemand an einem Nightride interressiert, Donnerstag 18:30?
Entweder HaW oder Weserwehr, da bin ich flexibel.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## bobbyride87 (26. September 2007)

hi,

am donnerstag bin ich dabei. Brauch ich da Licht??

gruss


----------



## ralfathome (26. September 2007)

Hi,
bei einem >Nightride< wäre Licht von Vorteil.  Haste welches? Oder hast Du früher Zeit?

ralf


----------



## juk (27. September 2007)

Niteride.... Interessiert wär ich schon sehr! Bin aber leider doch etwas erkältet. Hmpf! 
Aber es kommen hoffentlich noch andere Gelegenheiten!

Bis denne,
Jürgen


----------



## ralfathome (27. September 2007)

moin,
die letzte Gelegenheit für einen Niteride ist das sicherlich nicht. 
Gute Besserung! 

Um 18:30 bin ich am/auf dem Weserwehr. Falls nötig habe ich noch ein paar Lampen extra mit dabei.

Viele Grüße
ralf


----------



## riser (27. September 2007)

Mahlzeit!

Wird das ne sportliche Verantstaltung oder ne lockere Runde, bin nämliche auch noch leicht angeschlagen?

Gruß

Dirk  



ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> die letzte Gelegenheit für einen Niteride ist das sicherlich nicht.
> Gute Besserung!
> 
> ...


----------



## ralfathome (27. September 2007)

moin Dirk,
auf jeden Fall locker. 

Geplant ist Richtung Achim und dann im weiten Bogen am Oyter See nach Oberneuland oder OT. So an die 2h. Oellager nicht unbedingt, aber das ist Verhandlungssache. 

Gruß
ralf


----------



## bobbyride87 (28. September 2007)

sers, habs leider total verpeilt heute. 

schade wäre gern mit gefahrn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riser (28. September 2007)

Moin!

@ Ralf

Ich hab zu Hause erstmal einen Riesenberg Essen weggeputzt  . Anschließend hab ich dann mal auf mein Tacho geschaut und festgestellt, dass mein Körper doch nicht ganz so wehleidig ist wie befürchtet. Statt der gedachten 50km standen dort Gott sei Dank knappe 70km.   So hat sich das für die erste Tour seit Wochen richtig gelohnt und Spaß hat es auch ordentlich gemacht.    So ein Nite-Ride hat halt seine eigenen besonderen Reize.

Bis zum nächsten Mal.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## ralfathome (28. September 2007)

moin,
die Veränderung der Route war bei dem Wind richtig. Oellager mit der Funzel war super. 
Auf dem Heimweg hatte ich dann von Weyhe nach Arsten auf der Pläne noch zu kämpfen, um die Reisegeschwindigkeit nicht in den einstelligen Bereich absacken zu lassen. Sowas müßte sich unbedingt mal in Höhenmeter umrechnen lassen. 

@Bobbyride: Dirk war auch schon am Ww als ich rechtzeitig dort angekommen bin, wir haben dann im kalten Wind bis 18:35 auf Dich gewartet weil ich Deinen Post als Zusage verstanden habe. Allzu oft darfst Du Dich nicht "verpeilen"

Happy biking
ralf


----------



## maxihb (29. September 2007)

Kopie aus dem Oldenburg-Thread:



Mutti schrieb:


> Habe gerade noch mit Frank Erbse gesprochen, dem Verantwortlichen für die Harenberg-Deister-CTF: Der Startzeitraum 08:00 bis 10:00 Uhr (wie in der BDR-Ausschreibung genannt) stimmt - wie erwartet - nicht (mehr)! Es gilt: Start ab 10:00 Uhr ... bis maximal 12:00 Uhr (_"oder so"_). Also, alles ähnlich dem "Wadenkneifer" ...
> 
> 
> 
> Na dann, auch Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## cand.arch (29. September 2007)

Und wer fährt morgen alles zum Deister?


----------



## maxihb (29. September 2007)

Na da sind wir wohl nur 2 Bremer, die morgen durch den nassen Deister fahren... Ich werde um so gegen 9:15 vor Ort sein, und danach dann sofort wieder gen Heimat ballern, um pünktlich zum Kaffee wieder da zu sein... 

Wann bist du morgen da???

Grüße

Maxi


----------



## cand.arch (30. September 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wann bist du morgen da???
> 
> ...



Gar nicht, alleine hatte ich keine Lust zu fahren, dazu war mir der Weg doch zu weit.

bis denn, Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (30. September 2007)

moin,
am Mittwoch werde ich wieder in die Harburger Berge fahren. So gegen 9:30 bis 9:45 möchte ich auf der Autobahn sein. Um 11:00 geht es dann evtl. mit Hamburgern von der Kärntener Hütte in die HaBe's. Bei mir im Wagen hätte ich Platz für ein weiteres Rad mit Fahrer/in. 

Wie sieht es aus, wer fährt mit?

Viele Grüße
ralf


----------



## bobbyride87 (30. September 2007)

hi, würde gerne mitfahren. Was fahrt ihr da CC??

gruss
Theo


----------



## ralfathome (30. September 2007)

hi,
die lokalen Bikeforen haben Schluckauf *hicks* 

CC trifft es wohl am besten. Ich verweise mal auf Fotos der Locals, z.B. John Rico aus dem famous D.O.D - Thread, bei Dinosaur im Bremer-Thread sind auch welche. Wenn Du bei den Reifen noch flexibel bist würde ich was Grobstolliges auswählen. 
Hier mal ein Leckerli.
Wenn Du zusagst könnte ich Dich abholen.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## maxihb (1. Oktober 2007)

cand.arch schrieb:


> Gar nicht, alleine hatte ich keine Lust zu fahren, dazu war mir der Weg doch zu weit.
> 
> bis denn, Lars



Hast echt was verpasst!!!


----------



## cand.arch (1. Oktober 2007)

@bobbyride87, steht es bei dir zu 100% fest das du am 3. nach Hamburg mitfährst?

@ralf, sollte das Wetter wirklich mitspielen würde ich gerne vorbeischauen. Liegt die 
Kärntner Hütte zufällig an der Cuxhavener Str. 55 in 21149 Hamburg? Nur 
falls wir uns nicht vorher in Bremen treffen  

bis denn, Lars


----------



## ralfathome (1. Oktober 2007)

moin,
Lars, wenn Du dabei bist können wir zusammen fahren, wer zuerst kommt....

Gruß
ralf


----------



## bobbyride87 (1. Oktober 2007)

hi, also ich wäre auch dabei.
Wie wollen wir das jetzt machen ??

gruss


----------



## ralfathome (1. Oktober 2007)

sorry,
Lars war jetzt schneller. Auto ist voll.

Fährt noch jemand mit? Evtl. mit freiem Platz im Auto?


----------



## bobbyride87 (2. Oktober 2007)

eigntlich war ich erster  aber auch wurscht. ich fahre jetzt in bike park winterberg . viel spass in HH


----------



## kiko (2. Oktober 2007)

dann berichte mal, ob sie die fiese wurzelstrecke in der mittleren passage ein wenig entschäft haben. ich flieg da andauernd auf die fresse.
viel spass im hsk.
s.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (2. Oktober 2007)

Wenn nüsch dazwischen kommt, bin ich morgen auch um 11h an der Kärtner Hütte.


----------



## cand.arch (2. Oktober 2007)

kiko schrieb:


> dann berichte mal, ob sie die fiese wurzelstrecke in der mittleren passage ein wenig entschäft haben. ich flieg da andauernd auf die fresse.
> viel spass im hsk.
> s.



Ohhhhh, es lebt noch


----------



## DAMDAM (3. Oktober 2007)

Bin wieder in Bremen (meine Räder noch nicht   ) Ich werde die Tage mal berichten wie es war ! 

Gruß Christian 

Der wo jetzt erstmal schlafen geht


----------



## Tonio (3. Oktober 2007)

Moin
bin heut den AB-Trail abgefahren(bis auf die kl.seerunde in Grambke) ganz nett.


----------



## Schieber (3. Oktober 2007)

Tonio schrieb:


> Moin
> bin heut den AB-Trail abgefahren(bis auf die kl.seerunde in Grambke) ganz nett.



was war denn nicht nett an der seerunde ?


----------



## Tonio (4. Oktober 2007)

Schieber schrieb:


> was war denn nicht nett an der seerunde ?


Die Dornenbüsche die sich an meinen Beinen verfangen hatten.


----------



## ralfathome (4. Oktober 2007)

moin,
am Freitag würde ich mir gern ein wenig locker die Beine vertreten. So 2-3h, beim Wann Wo Wohin bin ich flexibel, nicht vor 16:00 aber gern in die Dunkelheit hinein. Mag jemand mit?, dann bitte gleich mit Vorschlag.

@Jürgen: haste vielleicht nicht so gemerkt aber in Hamburg waren wir fast gleich"schnell". Mir taten noch die Km vom WE weh. Die HaBeExperten können noch einiges mehr.

Viele Grüße
ralf


----------



## maxihb (4. Oktober 2007)

Und ich würde gerne am Sonntag ein Frühstücksbiken im Garlstedt so gegen 8:00 Uhr anregen... Wenn jemand mitkommen möchte...

Grüße

Maxi


----------



## ralfathome (4. Oktober 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> [....]so gegen 8:00 Uhr [.....]
> Grüße
> 
> Maxi


Hi Maxi,
zu der mutigen Ansage würde ich Dir so gern am Sonntagmorgen persönlich gratulieren, aber ich muß leider um 10:30 (oder 10:31) an der Startlinie in Engter sein. Es wird wieder gecrosst.
Und zur Tour Morgen: ich kann leider erst wieder ab 14:30 hier im Forum schauen.

Bis die Tage
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (4. Oktober 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> ...zu der mutigen Ansage würde ich Dir so gern am Sonntagmorgen persönlich gratulieren...



Im Prinzip ist die Uhrzeit aus der Not des Arbeitens geboren...  Freiwillig würde ich eine solch frühe Zeit nicht vorschlagen!!!

Morgen passt es bei mir zeitlich überhaupt nicht, ich werde morgen vormittag schon mal mein Tagespensum wechtrainieren!!!


----------



## cand.arch (5. Oktober 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Hi Maxi,
> zu der mutigen Ansage würde ich Dir so gern am Sonntagmorgen persönlich gratulieren, aber ich muß leider um *10:30 (oder 10:31) an der Startlinie in Engter* sein. Es wird wieder gecrosst...



Ach, Du auch?   

Wann soll ich Dich abholen?


----------



## ralfathome (5. Oktober 2007)

moin, Fahrgemeinschaft ist gebucht. Ich schreib Dir nachher PN.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## bobbyride87 (5. Oktober 2007)

hi, hat envetuell jemand vor in der nächsten zeit in einen bike-park (oder wo mann sonst gut biken kann) zu fahren??? Mein Gemini ist nähmlich bald fertig *freu* und es will getestet weren ^^

gruss bobby


----------



## maxihb (5. Oktober 2007)

Hmmm... ich fürchte einen Bikepark werden die meisten mit ihren CC/Marathon-Babys nicht aufsuchen...


----------



## bobbyride87 (5. Oktober 2007)

Schade, wo gibt es den hier sowas freeeride mässiges ^^ ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loni (5. Oktober 2007)

bobbyride87 schrieb:


> Schade, wo gibt es den hier sowas freeeride mässiges ^^ ?



Frag mal im Fred Biken im Deister nach. 

die Junx helfen dir bestimmt weiter


----------



## kiko (5. Oktober 2007)

bobbyride87 schrieb:


> hi, hat envetuell jemand vor in der nächsten zeit in einen bike-park (oder wo mann sonst gut biken kann) zu fahren??? Mein Gemini ist nähmlich bald fertig *freu* und es will getestet weren ^^
> 
> gruss bobby


hab heut die nadellager für meine schwinge geholt.
ein ende des aufbaus ist somit in sicht.
ein besuch in winterberg lässt sich sicher in naher zukunft einrichten.
ich fahr da aber nicht nur für einen tag hin. dat lohnt nich.
300km anfahrt für einen tag rumjuckeln find ich reichlich hohl.
wann machen die eigentlich für diesjahr dicht?
kann auch nich mehr so lang hin sein.


----------



## bobbyride87 (5. Oktober 2007)

@kiko

hi , war grad auf der homepage http://www.bikepark-winterberg.de , saisonende ist am 4 November. Man muss ja nicht unbedingt nach Winterberg fahren es gibt bestimmt auch was in der nähe.


----------



## kiko (5. Oktober 2007)

bobbyride87 schrieb:


> @kiko
> 
> hi , war grad auf der homepage http://www.bikepark-winterberg.de , saisonende ist am 4 November. Man muss ja nicht unbedingt nach Winterberg fahren es gibt bestimmt auch was in der nähe.



jo,
willingen.
aber da is der lift so lahm, das man auch per bike hocheiern kann.


----------



## ralfathome (5. Oktober 2007)

hi,
ich glaube er meinte in der Nähe von Bremen. Zum Antesten der Federwege bei den Springböcken gibt es doch in Lesum so'n bischen was, oder?

Viele Grüße vom Flachheizer


----------



## bobbyride87 (5. Oktober 2007)

HI , ja in der nähe wäre schon besser. bin leider nicht so mobil.


----------



## ralfathome (5. Oktober 2007)

Nicht mobil? Hast doch (fast) zwei Räder!

Wieviel Km traust Du Dir denn mit dem Bike zu, so tourmäßig?

Oder wie lange? 2Stunden, 3Stunden?


----------



## bobbyride87 (5. Oktober 2007)

bis ans ziel und wieder zurück  aber nicht mim gemini ^^


----------



## kiko (5. Oktober 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> hi,
> in der Nähe von Bremen. Zum Antesten der Federwege......



......benutze ich bevorzugt die laderampen im bremer freihafen.
dat scheppert schon ganz ordentlich. 
gibt noch ein paar witzige ecken in der innenstadt. da aber eher nachts.


----------



## bobbyride87 (6. Oktober 2007)

Hi, vllt können wir uns abends mal auf den weg machen und du zeigst mir ein paar stellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (6. Oktober 2007)

kiko schrieb:


> ......laderampen ...................


oder so. Viel Spaß Euch beiden.

Gruß 
ralf


----------



## Hendrik1 (6. Oktober 2007)

Moin!

Hat jemand lust, morgen den Ummelwald zwischen Hepstedt und Breddorf etc. unsicher zu machen?


----------



## juk (9. Oktober 2007)

Mittwochsniteride, 18:30 Uhr, HaW!

Jemand interessiert?


----------



## DAMDAM (9. Oktober 2007)

Ich hätte schon Interesse und wäre auch dabei, muss aber erstmal mein Rad bei Stadler vorbeibringen und weiß nicht, ob ich es gleich wieder mitbekomme. Ich poste aber auf jedenfall nochmal so um 15:30 Uhr. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfathome (9. Oktober 2007)

moin,
Interresse auf jeden Fall, aber morgen darf ich zu der Zeit noch arbeiten.

In den nächste*n* Woche*n* sieht das aber ganz anders aus. 

Am Donnerstag und Freitag habe ich frei, wenn irgendwer irgendwann mit mir irgendwohin radeln möchte: bitte melden!

Viele Grüße
ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (10. Oktober 2007)

Wie sieht es denn nun aus ich bin heute um 18:30 Uhr dabei ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## juk (10. Oktober 2007)

Okay, dann komm ich!
Aber ne lockere Runde bitte...


----------



## baluweb (10. Oktober 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> Hmmm... ich fürchte einen Bikepark werden die meisten mit ihren CC/Marathon-Babys nicht aufsuchen...



...wieso eigentlich nicht? Mein Radl musste es vor 3 Wochen ja auch in Winterberg aushalten. Und es hat es ausgehalten!   Und noch mehr: Ein Kumpel war dort sogar mit seinem Hardtail vertreten und hat eine passable Figur gemacht. Zm Thema nächste Bike-Parks in der "Nähe":
- Schulenberg im Harz www.racepark.de (=> Schlepplift)
- Hahnenklee im Harz www.bike-park-hahnenklee.de (wohl seit diesem Jahr neu)
Bis dann
Marc


----------



## ralfathome (11. Oktober 2007)

moin,
es gibt auch in der Nähe so'n bißchen was zum Fliegen. Allein ist es ja langweilig, aber wenn Du vielleicht mal vorspringst. 

Es hat ja vielleicht nicht nur etwas mit "Fully", "Hardtail" usw. zu tun, ob man da hinmuß. 

Viele Grüße
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (12. Oktober 2007)

moin,
wie sieht es denn am Sonn(en)tag aus mit einer Tour?

11:00 HaW, 
AB-trail *light* plus Weyerberg, oder AB-trail plus ein bißchen rumspringen? 

Viele Grüße
ralf


----------



## Hendrik1 (12. Oktober 2007)

Aber Ralf! Da ist doch der nächste Lauf zum Weser-Ems Cup. Kein Interesse?

Ich werde hinfahren. Sonst noch jemand? 

Edit: Huch! Ich sehe gerade ich habe mich da um einen Tag vertan! Ist ja schon morgen.

Na denn. Ich fahr trotzdem hin.


----------



## ralfathome (12. Oktober 2007)

moin, 
auch wenn es für Dich jetzt eine Enttäuschung sein könnte: der Lauf in Surwold ist Samstag, also morgen! Ist noch nicht ganz sicher, daß ich hinfahre.

Nimmst Du den Crosser?

Sonntag ist aber Zeit zum radeln. Und das macht mindestens genau soviel Spaß wie der W-E-Cup

Grüße
ralf


----------



## Hendrik1 (12. Oktober 2007)

Habe keinen Crosser mehr


----------



## ralfathome (12. Oktober 2007)

Ach.  Viel Spaß auf allen Feltwegen.


----------



## Hendrik1 (12. Oktober 2007)

Habe ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobbyride87 (12. Oktober 2007)

HI,

am sonntag bin ich dabei, AB-Trail und ein bißchen rumspringen hoert sich doch super an ^^

Ich müsst nur noch wissen wofür HaW steht.

gruss
bobby


----------



## ralfathome (12. Oktober 2007)

Die Gastwirtschaft Haus am Walde ist in Uni-Nähe, zwischen dem Universum (Wal) und dem Bürgerpark. Wir treffen uns üblicherweise immer an der Brücke. Kuhgrabenweg/Wetterungsweg ist die Kreuzung.

Wir können uns aber auch in Hemelingen treffen, 10:30, und gemeinsam zum HaW fahren.


----------



## bobbyride87 (12. Oktober 2007)

Axo beim Universum.

OK, lass uns gemeinsam dahin fahren. 10.30  und wo ?? An der ARAL ??


----------



## cand.arch (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

wie das so ist, werde ich morgen nicht nach Surwold, sondern ins Büro 
fahren. Mit etwas Glück habe ich dann am Sonntag frei. Vielleicht schaffe ich 
es dann zum Haus am Walde. 

Mal schauen, bis denn...


----------



## ralfathome (12. Oktober 2007)

moin,
@bobby: Aral, Hannoversche Straße, ist gut. 

@Lars: schade. Dann mach ma um 10:30 ne Kaffeepause und drück die Daumen.........das es am Sonntag klappt.


----------



## eurasio (12. Oktober 2007)

Moin Leute,
wollt Ihr dann am Sonntag zum Weyerberg, werde da wohl auch ein wenig rumbügeln...


----------



## ralfathome (12. Oktober 2007)

eurasio schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> wollt Ihr dann am Sonntag zum Weyerberg, werde da wohl auch ein wenig rumbügeln...


moin,
nein, wollen wir nicht.
AB-trail light und dann mal abbiegen in eine Richtung wo ein wenig zum Rumspringen ist. Details dazu poste ich hier nicht.

Gruß 
ralf


----------



## bobbyride87 (12. Oktober 2007)

GENAU  ^^

@Ralf
also dann um 10.30 an der Aral. 

bis denne

gruss  bobby


----------



## cube elite 1 (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
hat jemand lust am Sonntag mit zum Classictreffen nach Hamburg,in die Harburger Berge zu kommen?
Vorraussetzung ist jedoch ein altes bike.
Wir treffen Uns um 11 Uhr an der Kärtner Hütte,Cuxhavenerstr. in Heimfeld.
genauere Info über mich,per mail oder Tel.0421-6092032.
Gruß Björn


----------



## ralfathome (13. Oktober 2007)

so, genug gecrosst für dieses WE, wer ist denn am Sonntag um 11:00 noch am HaW? Und das mir niemand mit der Ausrede kommt das Wetter wäre zu gut.

Achso: moin!
und tschüss

ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (13. Oktober 2007)

Das Wetter ist zu gut!!!    

Würde dich gerne begleiten, nur leider werde ich den halben Tag verschlafen, weil ich die Nacht zum Tag machen darf...


----------



## juk (13. Oktober 2007)

Ich überleg mir das noch....
Hab aber einige Kilos extra drauf. Rad ist noch ungeputzt. :-/

Würde gerne auch hören wie es in Surwold war.


----------



## ralfathome (13. Oktober 2007)

hi,
das Fully will nicht so recht, ich bin deshalb morgen auch eher für das gemütliche Tempo. 

Von Surwold kann ich bis auf eine (für mich) Winzigkeit nur positives erzählen. Sag früh genug Bescheid, wenn's genug ist! 

11:00 am HaW, ich bin ganz bestimmt dabei. 

ralf


----------



## bobbyride87 (13. Oktober 2007)

@ralf 

Hey, sorry das ich so spät absagen muss, ein paar kumpels wollen nach Hahnenklee da muss ich mit. Hoffe du liest das hier noch. 

Viel Spass morgen

gruss bobby


----------



## cand.arch (17. Oktober 2007)

Hi, da ja einige von Euch auch drüben sind, bzw. nicht...

http://last-minute.rennrad-news.de/entries/details/688


----------



## ralfathome (17. Oktober 2007)

moin, 
dann ziehe ich mal den Niteride vor auf

Donnerstag, 18:30, HaW.  AB-trail *light* ist angesagt.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (17. Oktober 2007)

Wenn es nicht regnet, kann es sein das ich auch mal wieder erscheine  

Gruß Christian


----------



## Jackass1987 (18. Oktober 2007)

wie siehts mit freitag nachmittag aus !?

lg erik !


----------



## ralfathome (18. Oktober 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht regnet, kann es sein das ich auch mal wieder erscheine
> 
> Gruß Christian


moin, würde mich freuen!

Gruß
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (18. Oktober 2007)

@ralf

Dann sage ich mal für heute Abend zu. Das meiste fällt ja daneben 

*Edit: ICH MUSS DOCH ABSAGEN WEIL ICH MEINE AKKUS NICHT AUFGELADEN HABE !*


----------



## DAMDAM (18. Oktober 2007)

Siehe Oben !


----------



## cand.arch (18. Oktober 2007)

Ralf, Du hast es echt nicht einfach


----------



## cand.arch (18. Oktober 2007)

Hi, ich habe hier ein schönes neues Shimano XTR Schaltwerk (RD-M971) 
liegen. Es war an einem neuen Rad verbaut und ist gleich ab gekommen. 
Hat jemand interesse? Sonst verticke ich es bei ebay....

bis denn, Lars


----------



## kiko (18. Oktober 2007)

cand.arch schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe hier ein schönes neues Shimano XTR Schaltwerk (RD-M971)
> liegen. Es war an einem neuen Rad verbaut und ist gleich ab gekommen.
> Hat jemand interesse? Sonst verticke ich es bei ebay....
> 
> bis denn, Lars



schickes teil.
leichte teile machen an meiner karre leider wenich sinn.
so sie denn ma feddich wird.
schaddeeee.
bis denne,
s.


----------



## ralfathome (18. Oktober 2007)

tja,
vorhin bin ich rechtzeitig in den Keller um die fehlenden Teile ans Rote zu schrauben und Licht an den Helm zu tüdeln. Den Rückzieher von Christian habe ich also nicht mehr gelesen, bin um 18:45 nach 20 min Warterei frierend Richtung Dammsiel und habe auf einer Asphaltrunde die Fahrbarkeit des umgestrickten Roten erfolgreich getestet.

Drei Klatschen innnerhalb einer Woche beim Hobby, bei der Freizeitgestaltung, ziehen mich nicht mehr runter sondern machen mich nur wieder noch eigensinniger, denn.......

*ich *will mit meinen Rädern durch die Gegend brezeln!

Habe fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (18. Oktober 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> tja,
> 
> Drei Klatschen innnerhalb einer Woche beim Hobby, bei der Freizeitgestaltung, ziehen mich nicht mehr runter sondern machen mich nur wieder noch eigensinniger
> 
> Habe fertig



10 punkte für die andere art der ausdauer


----------



## Hendrik1 (19. Oktober 2007)

A propos eigensinnig. Wer fährt Sonntag WEC in Lohne?


----------



## riser (20. Oktober 2007)

Mahlzeit!

Wer hat Lust auf einen lockeren Ausritt heute ab 17:00h im südlichen Raum? Ggf. auch Licht erforderlich.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## dinosaur (20. Oktober 2007)

Hendrik1 schrieb:


> A propos eigensinnig. Wer fährt Sonntag WEC in Lohne?



Ich natürlich 
Hätte noch Mitfahrgelegenheit für 1-2 Bikes oder auch Interesse selbst zuzusteigen. Um sich noch eine Runde den Kurs anzuschauen wäre es wohl nicht schlecht um 10:30 vor Ort zu sein(Start der Hobbyklasse 12:00); also Start in Bremen (Horn) um ca 9:30. Die üblichen Verdächtigen haben ja meine Tel-Nummer; sonst einfach PN.

Ciao
dino (der jetzt ne Runde Warmfahren geht)


----------



## Hendrik1 (20. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!

Dann bin ich morgen auch um 9:30 in Horn. Hätte noch Platz für eine Person mit Rad. Eine Frage noch, weil ich noch nicht so lange mit dicken Reifen fahre. 

Welchen Luftdruck würdet Ihr mir für solch ein Rennen raten?


----------



## maxihb (20. Oktober 2007)

maximal 2,5 bar, tendenziell weniger!


----------



## FORT_man (20. Oktober 2007)

ich werfe mal für morgen meinen Hut in den Ring:
12:00 am Weserwehr für die Daheimgebliebenen. Dann kann man ja mal schauen, entweder Warwer Sand oder Öllager in Achim.

Gruß Martinez


----------



## Twinkie (22. Oktober 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> ...bin um 18:45 nach 20 min Warterei frierend Richtung Dammsiel .......
> 
> Drei Klatschen innnerhalb einer Woche...machen mich nur wieder noch eigensinniger


 Mir fällt dazu folgendes ein: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.....


----------



## ohneworte (22. Oktober 2007)

Moin,

das wird Abends ja ganz schön schattig! Ich war heute noch mit dem Rad unterwegs und trotz Winterklamotten hab ich schon kalte Beine und Füsse bekommen nachdem die Sonne untergegangen war!

Merke: Nightride = Eiskälte!!! 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## DAMDAM (22. Oktober 2007)

@ Ohneworte 

Schön mal wieder was von Dir zu hören ! Ein Tipp: Winterpokal (02.11.07-30.03.08) -> zu kalt zum Radfahren  

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (24. Oktober 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> @ Ohneworte
> 
> Schön mal wieder was von Dir zu hören ! Ein Tipp: Winterpokal (02.11.07-30.03.08) -> zu kalt zum Radfahren
> 
> Gruß Christian




Moin Christian,

ich bin dabei! 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (25. Oktober 2007)

Was ist los? Keiner mehr da? 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## juk (26. Oktober 2007)

Winterpause statt Winterpokal!


----------



## maxihb (26. Oktober 2007)

Wir sollten uns langsam mal um die Teameinteilungen gedanken machen... es ist nur noch eine Woche bis zum Winterpokalstart...


----------



## cand.arch (26. Oktober 2007)

juk schrieb:


> Winterpause statt Winterpokal!



Genau, wir sehen uns im Mai ...


----------



## ralfathome (26. Oktober 2007)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Was ist los? Keiner mehr da?
> 
> Gruss
> Jens


Weniger posten gleich mehr fahren.


----------



## maxihb (27. Oktober 2007)

wenn posten WP-Punkte gibt, dann schreib ich nen Live-Ticker


----------



## ohneworte (27. Oktober 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> @ Ohneworte
> 
> Schön mal wieder was von Dir zu hören ! Ein Tipp: Winterpokal (02.11.07-30.03.08) -> zu kalt zum Radfahren
> 
> Gruß Christian



Hi Christian,

wie steht´s denn diese Jahr mit dem Winterpokal. Wer würde denn alles mitmachen wollen?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## riser (27. Oktober 2007)

Mahlzeit!

Bekunde hiermit meine Bereitschaft zur Winterpokalteilnahme.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cb7 (27. Oktober 2007)

Hallo bin noch neu hier im Forum, habe mir nach langen jahren wieder ein Rad zugelegt und es heute mal um den Cluvenhagener See gejodellt. ich kannte die Stelle garnicht aber dank der ganzen Beiträge habe ich sie gefunden  . Schöne Stelle und gut um ein bischen wieder zu lernen, was mit den Rädern jetzt möglich ist.
Und immer nur Rennrad ist auch zu langweilig.


----------



## ohneworte (28. Oktober 2007)

Moin,

hab mir heute in der letzten Spielminute beim Fussball einen Muskelfaserriss im Oberschenkel geholt.  fahrradfahren fällt mir jetzt auch ganz schön schwer.

Wer meldet denn jetzt ein WP-Team an? Kann ich auch machen, wie soll das denn heissen?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (28. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

ich habe jetzt mal  den Anfang gemacht und ein Team unter dem Namen "Bike Team Bremen" angemeldet. Soll aber nicht als Hochleistungsteam gelten!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## riser (28. Oktober 2007)

Moin Jens!

Ich hab mal die Mitgliedschaft bei deinem Team beantragt.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## kiko (29. Oktober 2007)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe jetzt mal  den Anfang gemacht und ein Team unter dem Namen "Bike Team Bremen" angemeldet. Soll aber nicht als Hochleistungsteam gelten!
> 
> ...



warste heute mit deiner aufkleberkarre in hb unterwegs? ol aufn nummernschild.
breitenweg ecke daniel von büren.
ich stand da mit ner riesenrolle glaswolle an der ecke, als da so ne kiste abgebogen ist.


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2007)

Moin Kiko,

ich habe auf meiner fahrenden Litfassäule Cloppenburger Kennzeichen und war auch nicht in Bremen unterwegs!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2007)

riser schrieb:


> Moin Jens!
> 
> Ich hab mal die Mitgliedschaft bei deinem Team beantragt.
> 
> ...



Hi Dirk,

du bist bestätigt.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## dinosaur (30. Oktober 2007)

Werde morgen mal einen kleinen Nightride  unternehmen.
Starte 18:30 beim HaW, (allerdings nicht bei Regen) 
Strecke z.B. AB-Trail "light"  mit Rückweg über Wümmedeich.
Definitive Ansage morgen bis 17:30.
Ciao 
dino


----------



## ralfathome (31. Oktober 2007)

moin, 
dann werde ich mal das Rote startklar machen. 
Und dann warte ich die Ansage ab.

happy biking
ralf


----------



## dinosaur (31. Oktober 2007)

Kein Regen- also Fahren 
18:30 +/- 5 am HAW
dino


----------



## ralfathome (31. Oktober 2007)

Just in Time, PERFEKT!! 
Bis gleich. Lars auch dabei?


----------



## cand.arch (31. Oktober 2007)

nee, ich hab noch zu tun...


----------



## Hendrik1 (31. Oktober 2007)

geht mir ähnlich....


----------



## maxihb (1. November 2007)

Ich wollte am Sonntag mal wieder in Garlstedt locker eine Tour vor dem Winterpokalstart machen... evtl. so um 10 Uhr? Wer mag mit?


----------



## DAMDAM (2. November 2007)

Kann leider Sonntag nicht, hätte aber am Mittwoch bis 14:00 Uhr Zeit ein paar Punkte auf einer großen ABtrail+Weyerbergrunde einzufahren !(ca. 4 Stunden?) 

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (2. November 2007)

Wenn du am Dienstag Zeit hättest, dann könnten wir die große Runde fahren... Mittwoch muß ich ungünstigerweise Arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (2. November 2007)

hi,
Lust hätte ich schon auf Garlstedt am Sonntagmorgen, aber die lange An-/Abfahrt in Verbindung mit dem unbeständigen Wetter ist nix.

Ich würde Samstagnachmittag meine Entscheidung dazu posten, wäre das ok?

Gruß
ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (2. November 2007)

@ Maxi 

Dienstag habe ich leider 5 Vorlesungen  a 90min, die dagegen sprechen. Ich habe aber Freitags erst ab 17Uhr Uni.


----------



## Hendrik1 (2. November 2007)

Ich möchte für Sonntag auf den WEC hinweisen. Ich werde teilnehmen und Dino wohl auch. Sonst noch wer?

Gruß Hendrik


----------



## Fichtenopa (2. November 2007)

Hendrik1 schrieb:


> Ich möchte für Sonntag auf den WEC hinweisen. Ich werde teilnehmen und Dino wohl auch. Sonst noch wer?
> 
> Gruß Hendrik



Angina---->>>>>>Antibiotikum----->>>>>>No Sports 

Jetzt sind die Tonsillen so vernarbt, ich denke beim nächsten mal müssen sie raus.

Wünsche euch beiden erträgliches Wetter und ne Menge Spaß in Herford 

Gruß Fichte


----------



## maxihb (2. November 2007)

@ Damdam 

Freitag (9.11.) 4 Stunden rollen würde meines Erachtens unseren 10:00 Uhr Termin am Samstag (10.11.) in Woltmershausen abträglich sein. 

War Montag schon im Angebot?  Ich könnte ab 13:15 Startzeit. Dienstag konntest du nicht, ich habe frei. Mi ist bei mir übel  (es sei denn wir starten um 7 Uhr für 3 Stunden und treffen uns irgenwo in der Mittte). Do hab ist Sport auf der Arbeit + Abends evtl Spinning. 

Freitag wäre dann ab 17 Uhr bei mir möglich. Allerdings möchte ich da nur nen lockeren AB-Trail fahren.

Ein Teufelskreis... das 24-Std-Training macht mich schon bei der Planung platt


----------



## DAMDAM (2. November 2007)

Bin jetzt zu Hause -> können wir ja ein paar Sachen für nächstes Jahr besprechen 

Mein Trainingsplan steht schon für November (sollte auf so 100-110 Punkte kommen, da viel Krafttraining dabei ist). Die Leistungsdiagnostik fahre ich aus dem Training raus, soll heißen ich werde am Donnertag Maxkraft machen und am Freitag sicher auch 2 Std. rollen. Ich sehe das mehr als Feststellung meiner derzeitigen Leistungsfähigkeit an und nicht als einen Test bei dem ich besonders gut sein will . 

Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfathome (3. November 2007)

moin,
die Wetteraussichten für Sonntag sind ja ganz passabel. Zumindest von oben soll es ja trocken sein. Ich würde dann um 10:00 in Garlstedt sein, wenn die angesagte Runde noch aktuell ist.

Dino und Hendrik wünsche ich viel Spaß in Herford! 

Happy biking
ralf


----------



## maxihb (3. November 2007)

Ja aber sicher ist das noch aktuell... Wetter wäre mir sowieso egal  

Ich bin dann um 10 Uhr am Treffpunkt


----------



## ralfathome (4. November 2007)

moregähhnn,
geht gleich los.

ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (4. November 2007)

Moin,

bekommen wir dieses Jahr kein komplettes Winterpokalteam zusammen?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## maxihb (4. November 2007)

Scheint dieses Jahr nicht viel Interesse am WP zu geben... Ich hab heute morgen im Wald noch versucht den Ralfneverathome zu Überzeugen, aber da war nix zu machen...  

@ Ralf

War mal wieder ne geilte Runde heute... bis näxten Sonntach an selbiger Stelle!!!


Ich fahr bei jedem Wetter, aber nur wenn es trocken ist...


----------



## ohneworte (4. November 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> Scheint dieses Jahr nicht viel Interesse am WP zu geben... Ich hab heute morgen im Wald noch versucht den Ralfneverathome zu Überzeugen, aber da war nix zu machen...
> 
> @ Ralf
> 
> ...



Moin Maxi,

das scheint wohl so zu sein!
Gruss
Jens


----------



## ralfathome (4. November 2007)

moin,
eine feine kleine Genußrunde schreeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiitttt nach Wiederholung. Für näxten Sonntag kann ich aber leider noch nicht zusagen.

ralf


Was ist denn mit Dino und Hendrik?, geht es Euch gut? Was ist passiert??
.
.
.


----------



## Hendrik1 (4. November 2007)

Es gab kurz vor Lauenau eine Vollsperrung, so dass wir zu spät waren. Wir sind dann umgedreht und wieder Richtung Heimat gejuckelt.....

Hätte im Übrigen Interesse am Winterpokalteam, solange sich keiner daran stört, dass ich meine Zeiten auch in der Parallelwelt eintrage?


----------



## ohneworte (4. November 2007)

Hendrik1 schrieb:


> Es gab kurz vor Lauenau eine Vollsperrung, so dass wir zu spät waren. Wir sind dann umgedreht und wieder Richtung Heimat gejuckelt.....
> 
> Hätte im Übrigen Interesse am Winterpokalteam, solange sich keiner daran stört, dass ich meine Zeiten auch in der Parallelwelt eintrage?



Moin Hendrik,

dann mal schnell anmelden beim Bike Team Bremen.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (4. November 2007)

Als ich Euch *beide *nicht in den Ergebnislisten gefunden habe war ich schon erschrocken.. 

Lauenau? Hmmmhh....Habt Ihr denn bei der Umkehr mal überlegt, als Ersatz mal eben in den Deister zu fahren? 

munter bleiben
ralf


----------



## cand.arch (5. November 2007)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Hendrik,
> 
> dann mal schnell anmelden beim Bike Team Bremen.
> 
> ...



So, ich habe es getan 

PS: Ist am Dienstag Vormittag oder Mittag jemand mit Stollen unterwegs? Ich habe FREI!!!!!    

bis denn, Lars


----------



## maxihb (5. November 2007)

Also ich werde um 12:00 Uhr in Garlstedt fahren...


----------



## cand.arch (5. November 2007)

zu spät, ich treffe mich morgen um 10:30 Uhr mit Campa an der Tankstelle in Worpswede und dann geht´s zum Weyerberg...


----------



## ohneworte (5. November 2007)

cand.arch schrieb:


> So, ich habe es getan
> 
> PS: Ist am Dienstag Vormittag oder Mittag jemand mit Stollen unterwegs? Ich habe FREI!!!!!
> 
> bis denn, Lars




Moin, 

bist schon bestätigt und Hendrik auch. Hast du den hammerkranken Eintrag auf Position 1 gesehen. 12 Stunden Radfahren gleich am ersten Tag WP!?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## kiko (5. November 2007)

und die kurierfahrer scheinen wohl brutto arbeitszeiten zu posten. 
weniger netto fahrzeit.
jeder, wie er mag eben.


----------



## DAMDAM (5. November 2007)

@maxihb

Du mußt deine Freundin noch bei uns in Team bringen! Ich werde morgen auf Punktesammlung gehen und dann habe ich noch eine spezielle Überraschung für das schlechte Wetter hier in Bremen-> Habe eine Punktemaschine gekauft  

@ Biketeam Bremen 

Darauf das der Winter nicht so lang wird und wir wieder im April in kurzen Hosen fahren können.

@ All 
Ich werde meine Forumstourenbeteiligung stark zurückfahren da mein letztes Jahr an der Uni begonnen hat und ich im Sommer gerne etwas mehr Zeit möchte, ist mein Stundenplan entsprechend voll! 

Gruß und man sieht im Frühling (ab 3.03.08 habe ich auch wieder etwas mehr Zeit !) 

Christian


----------



## juk (6. November 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> und dann habe ich noch eine spezielle Überraschung für das schlechte Wetter hier in Bremen-> Habe eine Punktemaschine gekauft



Tacx i-magic?

Gruß,
Jürgen
(auch überlegend)


----------



## DAMDAM (6. November 2007)

Juk kennt mich ja wirklich gut  ! 

Aber nur fast: Ich habe jetzt zwei Rollen Tacx Sirius (die leisen ) und eine Sammlung an MTB-Videos ( Transalp Challange 2006+2007, Transgermany 2007, 24 Solo  , Offroad to Athens und einige Schmalreifen-video´s). Plus eine Freundin die mich hoffentlich motiviert vor der Uni pro Tag 1e Stunde auf die Rolle zu gehen !

Dann werden sicherlich auch die Saisonziele für 2008 erreicht:

- Kyffhäuser 42,2 Km 
- *Altenau 123 Km (Höhepunkt 1)*
- Buchholz 2er über 6 Stunden 
- Biesenrode 81 Km
- Hochsolling 25 Km 
- *Duisburg 2er über 24 Stunden (Höhepunkt 2)*
- Neustadt nach Lust und Laune 

Ab heute geht das Training los und am Samstag gibt es Folterkammer mit Blutsaugen !

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (6. November 2007)

So ein Mistwetter... ich mach heute (am zweiten Tag des Winterpokals) schon das Rollenweichei  

Mal schaun wie lange die Motivation hält... 

@ Damdam

Wegen Freitag hast du eine PN und Samstag kommt der Mann mit der Nadel  

Grüße

Maxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (6. November 2007)

Schmuhwetter. Äh. Und überall nasses Laub. Aua. 
Jemand Lust auf Niteride?


----------



## ralfathome (10. November 2007)

moin,
fährt jemand heute oder morgen noch 'ne Runde?

Oellager oder Warwer Sand?

ralf


----------



## maxihb (10. November 2007)

Also ich fahre die übliche Sonntagsrunde... 10 Uhr Startzeit?


----------



## ralfathome (10. November 2007)

na gut, dann also die traditionelle Sonntagsrunde.


----------



## maxihb (10. November 2007)

Perfekt... bitte mir +/- 10 min zu gewähren. Werde auf jede Fall kommen!!!  Wollte Lars uns nicht ebenfalls begleiten? 

Ich erbitte allerdings moderates Tempo, da ich heute bei der Leistungsdiagnostik gut Körner gelassen habe


----------



## ralfathome (10. November 2007)

Es wäre schön, wenn sich noch mehr anschließen. An einen Post von Lars kann ich mich allerdings nicht erinnern.

Vor einigen Wochen hat Lars erzählt, daß es ihm in Garlstedt nicht so gefallen hat. Im Winter 2005/06 war er ja mit dem Crosser dabei, und damals sind wir ja auch noch sehr viel im Sand gefahren (was auch mir nicht so gefällt). Mittlerweile ist aber doch eine sehr schöne Runde zusammengekommen, fast ganz ohne "Pferdewege", mit ein paar ordentlichen Trails und "my lovely Bachdurchfahrt" und teilweise auch ein wenig technisch dank Wurzeltrailguide Marc. Es lohnt sich also vielleicht für alle, denen es vor 2 Jahren nicht so gefallen hat, mal wieder mitzufahren.

Morgen fahre ich dann auch mit dem Auto hin, wenn ich noch jemand abholen/mitnehmen soll bitte posten.

ralf


----------



## cand.arch (11. November 2007)

Moin, ich werde es heute leider ich nicht schaffen. Aber ich werde mich gerne
ein anderes Mal von den neuen Strecken in Garlstedt verzaubern lassen 

viel Spaß, Lars


----------



## ralfathome (11. November 2007)

moin,
schon die zweite Herbsttour mit dem Roten, bei der ich gleich von 2 Platten am Hinterreifen gebremst werde. Ein Ersatzschlauch von Maxi und seine tatkräftige Unterstützung verhinderten, daß ich heute im Outback zum Flickzeug greifen mußte.  Dankeschön dafür!!

Viele Grüße
ralf


----------



## maxihb (11. November 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Dankeschön dafür!!



Da nicht für!!! Hilfe wird sowieso völlig überbewertet *Insider*  

Als neuer Ralfathome-Spitzname ist "RalfonErkundungstour" vorgeschlagen... War mal wieder ne hammergeile Sonntagsausfahrt!!! Wenn auch etwas nass und techniklastig... 

Psssst: Ralf war bei ner Flußdurchfahrt bis zur Kurbel wech...

Grüße

Maxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (11. November 2007)

Moin,

ich war heute nachmittag auch noch unerwartet mit dem Crosser unterwegs. Im Wald mit dem Laub über den Baumwurzeln doch sehr grenzwertig. Bin dann auf Feld- und Schotterwege ausgewichen und hat noch richtig Spass gemacht. 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ralfathome (11. November 2007)

techniklastig.....Garlstedt?.....glaubt sowieso niemand........und wenn man die Bilder sieht wird uns auch niemand glauben, daß wir in Garlstedt gewesen sind.....sieht eher nach weitwegasiatischer Tundra aus. Aber Aussehen wird sowieso.......genau, überbewertet! Noch ein paar Höhenmeter finden und Garlstedt nimmt es mit den HaBe's auf.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## ralfathome (12. November 2007)

moin,
wenn es morgen halbwegs trocken bleibt werde ich wohl durch die Nite riden. Wer mitfahren möchte kann ja einfach Treff und Zeit vorschlagen.

Gerne auch 'ne Asphaltrunde.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## baluweb (12. November 2007)

...das ganze Gerede von Garlstedt im Schlamm zeigt mir wieder mal deutlich: Es ist gut, dass sich im überfüllten Terminkalender Licht am Ende des Tunnels abzeichnet und ich mir nach knapp 2-monatiger Bike-Pause wieder begründete Hoffnungen auf einen baldigen Ausritt machen kann!!! Ob das bereits am nächsten WE soweit ist kann ich zwar noch nicht sagen, aber man wird sehen. 
Über die Zeit habe ich anscheinend sogar den Start des WP verpasst...gibt es dieses Jahr ein Bremer Team, dass nicht um die MAX-Punktezahl konkurriert??
MfG Marc


----------



## ohneworte (12. November 2007)

baluweb schrieb:


> ...das ganze Gerede von Garlstedt im Schlamm zeigt mir wieder mal deutlich: Es ist gut, dass sich im überfüllten Terminkalender Licht am Ende des Tunnels abzeichnet und ich mir nach knapp 2-monatiger Bike-Pause wieder begründete Hoffnungen auf einen baldigen Ausritt machen kann!!! Ob das bereits am nächsten WE soweit ist kann ich zwar noch nicht sagen, aber man wird sehen.
> Über die Zeit habe ich anscheinend sogar den Start des WP verpasst...gibt es dieses Jahr ein Bremer Team, dass nicht um die MAX-Punktezahl konkurriert??
> MfG Marc



Moin Marc,

das "Bike Team Bremen" steht zur Zeit auf Platz 248 und hat noch einen Platz im Team frei!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## baluweb (12. November 2007)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Marc,
> 
> das "Bike Team Bremen" steht zur Zeit auf Platz 248 und hat noch einen Platz im Team frei!
> 
> ...



Da konnte ich ja nicht widerstehen: Antrag gestellt! Als denne Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (12. November 2007)

baluweb schrieb:


> Da konnte ich ja nicht widerstehen: Antrag gestellt! Als denne Marc



wird prompt bestätigt!


----------



## dinosaur (14. November 2007)

Hallo, 
schlage mal für morgen einen Nightride vor, z.B. 18:30 ab HaW, AB-Trail light und ruhiges Tempo um meine Genesung nicht zu gefährden
Endgültige Ansage morgen bis spätestens 17:30.
Vorsicht: es könnte kalt, dunkel, und schmutzig werden 

Ciao
dino


----------



## ralfathome (14. November 2007)

dinosaur schrieb:


> [......]
> Vorsicht: es könnte kalt, dunkel, und schmutzig werden
> 
> Ciao
> dino


Hab leider keine Zeit.. 

Viel Spaß


----------



## maxihb (14. November 2007)

Ich tu morgen Spinnen(ing) tun... Das ist mir als altes Rollenweichei ja mal pauschal viel zu kalt draußen


----------



## DAMDAM (14. November 2007)

Mir ist es zu dreckig und zu kalt draußen ... außerdem habe ich leider schon einen Termin  .


----------



## juk (15. November 2007)

Meine Ausrede wurde schon genannt und gilt bis auf weiteres! ;-)


----------



## ralfathome (15. November 2007)

moin,
Plan B:
ich wäre heute beim Niteride dann doch dabei, ruhig wäre schön.

ralf


----------



## dinosaur (15. November 2007)

Kein Regen, kein Glatteis, tropische 4°C und schwarze Nacht.
So starten die Freunde der Finsternis um 18:30 am HaW zum Nightride 
Bis gleich
dino


----------



## 4Race (15. November 2007)

so jungs ich hab ein problem. ich habe mir mein altes rad neu aufgebaut und nu hab ich das problem das mein umwärfer nicht runter bis aufs erste lad geht. schalte ich aufs dritte dann springt er auf nicht vorhandene vierte 
ich hab überlegt ob es vielleicht ein zu kurzes tretlager is. habe jetzt ein 113er okatlink drine. wäre schön wenn von euch jemand ne lösung hat

mfg sascha



________________
Eggwetzt racing


----------



## Hendrik1 (15. November 2007)

Du solltest vieleicht noch etwas zum alten Innenlager und Kurbel sagen.

Im Allgemeinen sollte der Umwerfer nach innen jedoch genug Spielraum haben. Inkompatibilitäten ergeben sich hingegen, wenn die neue Kurbel, im Vergleich zur Alten, zu weit nach aussen kommt.

Am Umwerfer sind zwei kleine Schrauben, zumeist mit L und H gekennzeichnet. Das sind die Schrauben die den Anschlag, also den Bewegungsumfang des Umwerfers, begrenzen, damit die Kette weder nach innen durchfällt noch aussen überspringt.

Du solltest zunächst beide relativ weit herausdrehen.

Dann die Kette nach ganz innen (vorne und hinten) schalten.

Danach den Zug des Umwerfers lösen. Jetzt sollte der Umwerfer sehr weit nach innen fallen, weil die Anschlagsschrauben weit herausgedreht sind. Die Kette sollte jetzt auf dem Kleinsten Kettenblatt laufen.

Als nächstes ist die Höhe des Umwerfers zu kontrollieren. Wenn der Umwerfer nach aussen gedrückt wird, sollte vom äusseren Leitblech des Umwerferkäfigs zum grössten Kettenblatt noch ein Höhenabstand von 1-2mm bestehen. Ferner sollte das Blech ungefär parallel zu dem Kettenblatt verlaufen.

Im Anschluss wird der innere Anschlag mittels der Anschlagsschraube zu L eingestellt. Wenn die Kette ganz innen läuft, also auf dem größten Ritzel und kleinsten Kettenblatt, sollte die Schraub so weit wieder herein gedreht werden, dass der Umwerfer die Kette bei einer Kurbelumdrehung gerade nicht streift. 

Danach kann der Schaltzug, welcher ja durch das vorzeitige Schalten auf das kleinste Kettenblatt (also auf 1) maximal gelängt ist (Rändelschraube am Schalthebel eindrehen), unter ordentlichem Zug wieder an den Umwerfer an der vorgeschriebenen Position angeklemmt werden.

Im Anschluss ist der Schalthebel kurz zu betätigen und danach wieder auf 1 zurückzuschalten. Die Spannung am Schaltzug ist zu überprüfen. Wenn dieser leicht "durchhängt" kann die Spannung mittels Herausdrehens der zuvor eingedrehten Rändelschraube wieder hergestellt werden.

Danach ist der äussere Anschlag einzustellen. Zunächst ist hierzu auf das größte Blatt und das kleinste Ritzel ganz nach aussen zu schalten. Dann wird die Begrenzungsschraube unter H so weit eingedreht, dass die Kette ca 0,5mm Abstand zum äusseren Leitblech des Umwerferkäfigs hat. Hierbei ist zunächst der Umwerfer per Hand zu betätigen und etwas zurückzuschalten, damit nicht gegen einen gespannten Schaltzug angeschraubt wird.

Jetzt sollte eigentlich alles funktionieren.

Wenn es dennoch kleinere Probleme gibt, etwa weil Du gerne auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt und den kleinsten Ritzeln fährst, kannst Du das immernoch mit der Rändelschraube am Schalthebel nachstellen. Herausdrehen bringt den Umwerfer nach aussen und andersrum.

Sollten danach noch Probleme bestehen geh mal zu Matthias in den Laden. Der macht das am besten (finde ich): www.wiegetritt.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Race (15. November 2007)

ja gut nein auch wenn ich keinen zug reinmache is der umwerfer schon zuweit rechts da will die kette schon auf 2 hüpfen.
das alte lager is noch drine weils noch gut is hab aber nochmal ein 113 in neu die kurbeln sind neu gekommen ich habe o7ner deore genommen und vorher waren es dir deore oder lx von 02 die dran waren

danke sascha





________________
Eggwetzt racing


----------



## ohneworte (15. November 2007)

Moin,

wahrscheinlich wird die Kröpfung der Kurbel anders sein, und somit wäre die alte Achse zu lang.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## 4Race (15. November 2007)

ne ich denke das sie zu kurz is weil die blätter ja zu weit links am rahmen sind und ich wenn ich ohne zug den umwärfer ranmache er schon mehr beim 2ten blatt steht. hab jetzt ein 113 drinne was soll ich sonst nehmen?

danke sascha



________________
Eggwetzt racing


----------



## 4Race (15. November 2007)

du jens wo fährst u immer? und mit wievielen ?
ich bin letztes jahr noch mit vier leuten immer hoya sellingsloh dann rüber zu vilsa durch den wald und am schwimmbad vorbei und durch die stadt. sind immer so 45 km vielleicht kennst du ja noch ein paar schöne stellen und man könnt ja mal zusammen fahren. hab nämlich auf der mitgliederkarte gesehen das auch jemand aus hoya kommt.

grüss sascha



________________
Eggwetzt racing


----------



## kiko (15. November 2007)

4Race schrieb:


> ne ich denke das sie zu kurz is weil die blätter ja zu weit links am rahmen sind und ich wenn ich ohne zug den umwärfer ranmache er schon mehr beim 2ten blatt steht. hab jetzt ein 113 drinne was soll ich sonst nehmen?
> 
> danke sascha
> 
> ...


3mm distanzring. wenn es dann reicht.
eine bestimmte sorte deore lx kurbeln benötigen ein 121mm lager.
schau mal bei paul lange. da gibts listen, was zusammenpasst.


----------



## 4Race (15. November 2007)

alles klar danke dann schau ich mal. wo fahrt ihr denn immer so?
wird noch im öllager gefahren ?weil das is nich soweit für mich.

gruss sascha



________________
Eggwetzt racing


----------



## ohneworte (16. November 2007)

4Race schrieb:


> ne ich denke das sie zu kurz is weil die blätter ja zu weit links am rahmen sind und ich wenn ich ohne zug den umwärfer ranmache er schon mehr beim 2ten blatt steht. hab jetzt ein 113 drinne was soll ich sonst nehmen?
> 
> danke sascha
> 
> ...



Moin, 

ich meinte natürlich auch zu kurz! Ansonsten sind natürlich der Sellingsloh, das Vilser Holz und Homfeld die absoluten Heimstrecken. Bin aber auch wenn die Zeit es zulässt ab und an mit den Bremern AB-Trail, Syke oder Öllager fahren.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## 4Race (17. November 2007)

ja wenn du lust hast und ich meinen offwn zusammen habe können wir ja mal ne runde drehen. weil homfeld kenn ich noch nich und vielleicht kannst mir noch ein paar geile stellen im vilsa holz zeigen

gruss sascha




________________
Eggwetzt racing


----------



## huxley (19. November 2007)

Tag zusammen!

Bei der gestrigen RR-Ausfahrt wurde angeregt am kommenden Sonntag den 25. eine Crossausfahrt zu unternehmen. Wer hat Lust? Und mindestens ebenso wichtig: Wer hat Streckenvorschläge? Ich war in und um Bremen leider nur wenig crossen bisher, nehme also alle Tipps dankbar auf. Ob mit CC oder MTB teilgenommen wird ist natürlich schnuppe, jeder wie er mag. Uhrzeit? 10:00 oder später, bin da flexibel.

Beste Grüße,
 Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (19. November 2007)

Hallo,
der morgige Abend lädt mit wohligen 4° und einer Regenwahrscheinlichkeit von nur 10% zum Nightride  ein!
18:30 ab HaW, z.B. AB-Trail light, ruhiges Tempo 
Endgültige Ansage morgen bis 17:30.
Ciao
dino 


ps: locker crossen am Wochenende findet am 25. in Osnabrück statt


----------



## juk (19. November 2007)

An einer Wochenendtour wäre ich auch interessiert, allerdings eher in den Mittagsstunden. (Langschläfer  ) Wenn dann die Temparatur um die 10° pendelt... Das wär was!
Also haltet mich auf dem laufenden. 

best wishes
Jürgen


----------



## ohneworte (19. November 2007)

juk schrieb:


> An einer Wochenendtour wäre ich auch interessiert, allerdings eher in den Mittagsstunden. (Langschläfer  ) Wenn dann die Temparatur um die 10° pendelt... Das wär was!
> Also haltet mich auf dem laufenden.
> 
> best wishes
> Jürgen



5 Grad um 11.00 Uhr und 5 Grad um 12.00 Uhr = 10 Grad!


----------



## Lohmi (20. November 2007)

@all aus Verden, Hoya, Dörverden und Umgebeung... 

Ich muss ganz  dringend mal wieder aufs Bike, muss aber zugeben, dass ich konditionell recht runter bin. 

Anfang letzten Jahres habe ich meinem Bike noch mal ne letzte Teile-Kur gegönnt bin dann aber kaum noch gefahren und würde gern wieder mehr fahren, suche daher ein paar Leute aus der Umgebung ggf. auch zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft!!!


Greetings 
Folker


----------



## 4Race (20. November 2007)

ja das hört sich gut an muss aber noch eins zwei sachen an meinem bike machen und von daher frühstens wochenende startklar.
ich hab hier noch ein kumpel der auch wieder heiss aufs fahren is da wären wir schon drei und vielleicht hat ja jens auch nochj lust zu fahren . am besten wir schreiben da donnerstag oder freitag noch mal drüber. 
gruss sascha



________________
Eggwetzt racing


----------



## ralfathome (20. November 2007)

moin,
am heutigen Niteride hätte ich großes Interresse und wäre dann für 18:30 startklar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (20. November 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> am heutigen Niteride hätte ich großes Interresse und wäre dann für 18:30 startklar.



dito
dino


----------



## Lohmi (20. November 2007)

no Niteride for me - kein Licht! Mein dynamo ist kaputt -- Scherz  

Nee, gleich mal ne Frage zum Thema Niteride!

Was wäre denn an so Batterielicht empfehlenswert?
Gibts da irgend ein Testergebnis? Mehr als 40 würde ich allerdings nicht ausgeben wollen! Sprich diese 300-400 Dinger fallen aus, auch wenn sie Top sind.

@4Race

Gute Sache!  
Aber bitte kein Race gleich zu Angfang, muss ermal wieder reinkommen in das Ganze. Wo würdet ihr denn fahren wollen?


----------



## 4Race (20. November 2007)

kann mir mal kurz jemand den unterschied zwischen BB-ES25 Innenlager und dem BB-ES51 sagen?
weiss nich welches ich brauch
pleas help!!!!!

danke sascha


________________
Eggwetzt racing


----------



## Lohmi (20. November 2007)

Das eine ist DEORE das andere LX Qualität, denke der Unterschied liegt wie so oft nur im Gewicht.
Lass mich aber gern belehren!

Ich meine das DEORE Lager gibt es nur bis 118mm und LX bis 121mm.
Gewinde wird sicher BSA sein bei Dir, sollte aber am alten Lager auch dran stehen, i.d.R. hat Shimano innen einen Aufkleber drauf mit den Daten.

Hast du ein Werkzeug zum ausbauen?
Kann ich dir ggf auch leihen, ich hab eins da inkl. Knarre.
Dörverden und Kirchlinteln liegen ja nicht so weit auseinander.


----------



## Hendrik1 (20. November 2007)

Lohmi schrieb:


> no Niteride for me - kein Licht! Mein dynamo ist kaputt -- Scherz
> 
> Nee, gleich mal ne Frage zum Thema Niteride!
> 
> ...



Selbstbau aus Teilen von Conrad.

Die Lampe von dino fand ich sehr gut.

Ich habe mir einfach einen 10W 10°Halogenstrahler in einen Syphonanschluss mit Pattex geklebt. Dort eine Tachohalterung angeschraubt und hinten eine einfache Fassung aufgesteckt. Der Akku ist ein 12V Bleigelakku, ebenfalls von Conrad. Den Akku stecke ich in die Trikottasche, oder den Ruchsack. Kostet wohl alles bei ca. 40  und macht ordentliches Licht.


----------



## Lohmi (20. November 2007)

Syphon? Also vom Abfluß?
mach mal n Bild, bitte!




Hendrik1 schrieb:


> Selbstbau aus Teilen von Conrad.
> 
> Die Lampe von dino fand ich sehr gut.
> 
> Ich habe mir einfach einen 10W 10°Halogenstrahler in einen Syphonanschluss mit Pattex geklebt. Dort eine Tachohalterung angeschraubt und hinten eine einfache Fassung aufgesteckt. Der Akku ist ein 12V Bleigelakku, ebenfalls von Conrad. Den Akku stecke ich in die Trikottasche, oder den Ruchsack. Kostet wohl alles bei ca. 40  und macht ordentliches Licht.


----------



## Hendrik1 (20. November 2007)

mach ich bei Gelegenheit.

Das Teil gibt es in jedem Baumarkt fÃ¼r ca. â¬ 1,50 und besteht aus Plastik. Es ist eigentlich eine Art Trichter von ca. 60 auf 50 mm.

Suche mal im Forum unter Selbstbau und Lampen. Es gibt ganze Websites, die sich mit dem Thema beschÃ¤ftigen.

Achso als Verbindung zwischen dem Akkukabel und der Lampenfassung habe ich einen Tamya-Stecker aus dem Modellbau genommen. Ich traue diesen runden Steckern nicht, wegen der Kurzschlussgefahr. Die runden Stecker sollte man immer mittels einer Sicherung absichern.


----------



## 4Race (20. November 2007)

@lohmi. nein danke werkzeug hab ich auch hier. hab mir grad ein lager bestellt also wenn du lust hast könnten wir ja am wochenende eine runde drehen ich würde vorschlagen treffen in hoya am krankenhaus da is ein guter parkplatz und von daus kann man eine schöne runde fahren hoya selingsloh und dann nach vilsen rüber. da gibts nen geilen wald und der selingsloh is auch geil dann rücktur nach hoya müssten so 40 km sein ich denke zum anfang reicht das erstmal . bin auch schon lang nicht mehr gefahren. tag könnte man ja dann beschliessen. 
vielleicht hat ja noch jemand lust von euch könnt ja sonst mal schreiben.

gruss sascha



________________
Eggwetzt racing


----------



## ohneworte (20. November 2007)

4Race schrieb:


> @lohmi. nein danke werkzeug hab ich auch hier. hab mir grad ein lager bestellt also wenn du lust hast könnten wir ja am wochenende eine runde drehen ich würde vorschlagen treffen in hoya am krankenhaus da is ein guter parkplatz und von daus kann man eine schöne runde fahren hoya selingsloh und dann nach vilsen rüber. da gibts nen geilen wald und der selingsloh is auch geil dann rücktur nach hoya müssten so 40 km sein ich denke zum anfang reicht das erstmal . bin auch schon lang nicht mehr gefahren. tag könnte man ja dann beschliessen.
> vielleicht hat ja noch jemand lust von euch könnt ja sonst mal schreiben.
> 
> gruss sascha
> ...




Hey,

macht mal einen Terminvorschlag fürs WE. Sonntag vormittag wär nicht schlecht. Vielleicht bekommen wir noch ein paar Leute mehr dazu.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## 4Race (20. November 2007)

@jens 
ja also ich denke ich würde mit 2-4 leuten kommen. ich denke um 10.45-11.00 uhr treffen auf dem parkplatz vom krankenhaus in hoya. gegenüber von der aral tankstelle rein aus richtung verden und nienburg. aus bruchhausen kommt man fast direckt drauf zu.

ich kann ja nochmal einen termin bei last minut biken reinsetzen.

mfg sascha



______________
eggwetzt racing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Race (20. November 2007)

ok termin is bei last minute biken drin. 25.11

sascha



______________
Eggwetzt racing


----------



## Lohmi (21. November 2007)

okay, muss mit meiner Freundin nachher nochmal Rücksprache halten und dann bin ich Sonntag sicher auch dabei.

Und wehe es nimmt keiner Rücksicht auf mich!  
Ich fange echt erst wieder an!!! 

Freue mich !  

@ 4Race
dann lassen wir es Samstag sein, okay?


----------



## 4Race (21. November 2007)

@lohmi

ok machen wir so ja wir nehmen rücksicht mein kumpel und ich fangen ja auch grad erst wieder an

gruss sascha



________________
Eggwetzt racing


----------



## DAMDAM (21. November 2007)

So dann will ich auch mal einen Aufruf starten für Samstag:

Mein Rad soll auch mal wieder durch den Dreck rollen! und ich würde gerne ins Öllager nach Achim fahren! Abfahrtzeit am Weserwehr muss ich noch klären, aber wenn jemand Lust hat kann er gerne mitfahren ! 

*Samstag : Treffpunkt Weserwehr *--> Ziel Achim Öllager ; Dauer so lange wi wir brauchen  Tempo : *NICHT* zu schnell, aber bitte auch *nicht* zu langsam (Ich friere so schnell !)

Gruß Christian


----------



## huxley (21. November 2007)

Denkst du an N8- oder Dayride? Evtl könnte man ja meinen Sonntagsaufruf auf Samstag legen, Resonanz war ja bisher eher wenig.


----------



## DAMDAM (21. November 2007)

@Huxley 

Auf jedenfall bei Tageslicht ! Ich bin auch gerne bereit nach Syke zu fahren und schonmal die Weser Ems Cup Strecke zu besichtigen.

Gruß Christian


----------



## horst_sonne (21. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

nach langer Abstinenz wollte ich mich auch mal wieder melden. Bin neuerdings nach Bremen gezogen und wollte mir auch hier ein paar Kontakte zum Radeln aufbauen. Habe zuletzt auch schon mit Axel (aka Huxley) das Vorhaben gefasst, am nächsten Wochenende die Gegend hier ein wenig unter die Stollenreifen zu nehmen. 

DAMDAM, So wie es derzeit ausschaut, bin ich am Samstag gerne bei einer MTB-Tour dabei. Tageszeit ist mir dabei relativ egal, solange ich keine Festbeleuchtung an mein Rad bauen muss. Auch bei der Richtung bin ich flexibel, obwohl mir ehrlich gesagt Syke eher zusagen würde, denn am dortigen Rennen wollte ich auch teilnehmen. 

Also, mal sehen, was sich ergibt. Euch allen noch ne schöne Woche. 

Gruß, Hannes


----------



## safety (22. November 2007)

Lohmi schrieb:


> no Niteride for me - kein Licht! Mein dynamo ist kaputt -- Scherz
> 
> Nee, gleich mal ne Frage zum Thema Niteride!
> 
> ...



@Lohmi
Moin, 
hier noch einige Hinweise bezüglich des Lichts:
In der Dezemberausgabe 2007 des Bike Magazin ist ein Test von 8 Lampen drin (4 StVZO zugelassen, 4 nicht). Hier wird sogar die Ausleuchtung bildlich gezeigt.
Ansonsten hier noch einige Lampen bis 40  die was taugen und auch erweiterbar sind:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k488/a6141/kalmit_led_lampe_black_edition.html

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k488/a2231/mirage_evo_pb.html

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k488/a5598/hl-el_510_helmbeleuchtung.html

Bis 50 :

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k488/a2238/mirage_evo_+_evo_x_set.html

Oder mal bei e-bay schauen...

Gruß Kay


----------



## maxihb (22. November 2007)

Ich wäre Samstag auch dabei. Wollen wir uns um 11:00 Uhr am Weserwehr treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (22. November 2007)

@ Hannes 

Gut dann sagen wir doch Richtung Syke! 

@ All 

Treffen 10:30 Uhr am Weserwehr oder doch lieber 11:00Uhr ? 

Gruß CHristian


----------



## huxley (22. November 2007)

Doch lieber 11:00.  Dann bleiben so ca. 2 Stunden in Syke wenn ich richtig schätze.


----------



## maxihb (22. November 2007)

Ich will aber mindestens 12 WP-Punkte haben...


----------



## DAMDAM (22. November 2007)

Okay sagen wir 11:00 Uhr ! 

@ Maxihb 

Punkte brauchst du jetzt auch für die Team interne Wertung  

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (22. November 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Punkte brauchst du jetzt auch für die Team interne Wertung




Och, die ist mir eigentlich zielmich egal! Hauptsache vor dem Bike Team Bremen bleiben...


----------



## huxley (22. November 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> Ich will aber mindestens 12 WP-Punkte haben...



Zu den 2 Stunden Syke hatte ich großzügig jeweils eine Stunde An- und Abreise gerechnet, wären in der Summe 4 Stunden bevor es um 16:00 dunkel wird. Da geht punktemäßig also gut was. 

Muss nur noch meine Bremse gefixed bekommen, das Rumtüdeln an so er Canti ist ja nicht mein Ding...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (22. November 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> Och, die ist mir eigentlich zielmich egal! Hauptsache vor dem Bike Team Bremen bleiben...




Wenn das deine grösste Sorge ist...


----------



## 4Race (22. November 2007)

welche teams gibts denn aus dem bremen forum?

gruss sascha


----------



## ohneworte (22. November 2007)

4Race schrieb:


> welche teams gibts denn aus dem bremen forum?
> 
> gruss sascha



Das hier ist schon mal das Bike Team Bremen:

1   ohneworte 36 547 min (09:07 h) 
2   Hendrik1 31 465 min (07:45 h) 
3   cand.arch 14 215 min (03:35 h) 
4   riser 5 110 min (01:50 h) 
5   baluweb 4 180 min (03:00 h) 


Lars (Cand.arch) ist leider wegen Meniskus-OP schon längere Zeit ausser Gefecht.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (22. November 2007)

Oh,

fast Beitrag Nummer 5000!


----------



## maxihb (22. November 2007)

*Bike Team Nordwest*

1   DAMDAM     67  1095 min (18:15 h) 
2   maxihb       64  1299 min (21:39 h) 
3   Reiky         28    505 min (08:25 h)


----------



## 4Race (22. November 2007)

hab nochmal ne frage
was haltet ihr vom Ciclo CicloSport HAC4pro PLUS ?
bin am überlegen ob ich mir den hole weiss aber nich wie er so n real is.

würde mich freuen wenn mir einer von euch etwas darüber sagen kann

gruss sascha



________________
Eggwetzt racing


----------



## kiko (22. November 2007)

die bullerei kontroliert ja heftigst in den letzten tagen. ich bin somit stolzer besitzer von speichenreflektoren. auf eine klingel wurde ich aber nicht angesprochen.
glitzert aber schön.
s.


----------



## 4Race (22. November 2007)

das is das gute wenn man auf dem land wohnt da sagen die nix 

gruss sascha



______________
Eggwetzt racing


----------



## horst_sonne (22. November 2007)

Hallo Christian, hallo Axel, 

Samstag 11:00 Uhr klingt wunderbar. Weserwehr klingt noch besser. Da kann ich quasi aus dem Bett direkt an den Startpunkt rollen. 
Ich werde dabei sein, wenn es nicht gerade tollwütige Hunde und Katzen regnet. 

Nach meiner  überschlägigen Zählung wären wir dann ja immerhin schon 4 Leute, davon drei Teamis. Mehr als ich je in Hamburg kennengelernt habe. 

Ich verabschiede mich schon mal bis Samstag. 
Dennsen, Hannes.


----------



## 4Race (22. November 2007)

JUHU ich bin nummer 5000 das is ja wie mein platz im winterpokal =)

gruss sascha

ich hoffe das wir am sonntag auch ein paar leutz sein werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (23. November 2007)

horst_sonne schrieb:


> Nach meiner  überschlägigen Zählung wären wir dann ja immerhin schon 4 Leute, davon drei Teamis. Mehr als ich je in Hamburg kennengelernt habe.



Da geht noch einer mehr 
Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken am Samstag mitzufahren. Darf aber nicht zu hektisch werden wg Rennen am Sonntag- mal sehn.
Ciao
dino


----------



## Lohmi (23. November 2007)

*bzgl. Sonntag in Hoya am KH*

Das Krankenhaus soll abgerissen werden (oder ist es schon?), ich weiß nun nicht ob der Parkplatz noch da ist. Werde es mal prüfen im Laufe des Tages.

Sonntag 11.00 Uhr steht also?


----------



## Lohmi (23. November 2007)

Gibts eigentlich einen Terminkalender für Rennen / Events?
Ich lese immer wieder Winterpokal... kann mir jemand was dazu sagen


----------



## DAMDAM (23. November 2007)

Na Dann muss JUK auch mit am Samstag der is ja auch IBC DIMB TEAMmember  . 

@ 4Race

Ich habe einen HAC 4 Plus! Ich weis nicht was der im Moment kostet, aber ich denke die Polar Geräte, ich glaube die heißen CS 200 und 300 sind auch nicht zu verachten. Zu dem HAC 4: Er leistet gute Dienste und die Auswertung von Harztouren, Marathons oder 24H-Rennen am PC ist auch ein schönes extra, jedoch ist der Batterieverbrauch extrem hoch (gut teuer sind die BAtterien nicht) und er stürzt auch schonmal gerne ab ( Wenn man weis wie die Reparatur geht, kein Problem ! Eine Sache von 2 Minunten, sollte man nur bei der Kaufentscheidung beachten !) 

Wenn du Infos über den Hac haben willst solltest du hier mal schauen : www.mountainbike-page.de dort ist auch sehr gut erklärt was bei welchem Fehler zu tun ist  . 

Gruß Christian ( Nur noch IBC DIMB RACINGTEAM Member bis Dezember 2007!)


----------



## ohneworte (23. November 2007)

Lohmi schrieb:


> *bzgl. Sonntag in Hoya am KH*
> 
> Das Krankenhaus soll abgerissen werden (oder ist es schon?), ich weiß nun nicht ob der Parkplatz noch da ist. Werde es mal prüfen im Laufe des Tages.
> 
> Sonntag 11.00 Uhr steht also?




Moin,

es ist z. Teil bereits abgerissen. Der Parkplatz wird teilweise für die Baumaschinen genutzt. Zur Not kann man ein Stück weiter bei der Landesreitschule parken.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Bikepatriot (23. November 2007)

ja gut zunot also bei den reitermädels treffen.
also zwischen 10.45 und 11.00 treffen. 
dann bis sonntag.

gruss sascha




________________
Eggwetzt racing


----------



## kiko (23. November 2007)

nu weiss ich wenigstens, was einer der altgedienten vorhat.

http://www.bremen.de/sixcms/detail.php?template=01_markteintrag_d&id=4013300


----------



## maxihb (24. November 2007)

@ Dino 

Hatte vorhin vergessen dir viel Glück fürs Rennen zu wünschen! Hole ich hiermit nach!!! 

Grüße

Maxi

PS: Geile Runde heute


----------



## Lohmi (24. November 2007)

wg. Hoya - morgen 11.00 Uhr

falls es regnet bin ich nicht dabei, sonst auf jeden Fall!
Regenjacke finde ich leider nicht mehr - wer weiß wo die geblieben ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (24. November 2007)

Lohmi schrieb:


> wg. Hoya - morgen 11.00 Uhr
> 
> falls es regnet bin ich nicht dabei, sonst auf jeden Fall!
> Regenjacke finde ich leider nicht mehr - wer weiß wo die geblieben ist



Der Trend geht doch zur Zweitjacke!


----------



## 4Race (25. November 2007)

ich hab ein mega problem. mein dad liegt im krankenhaus und eig müsst ich morgen hin. aber will jetzt eig auch nich absagen weil ich irgendwie ******** fänd. kann aber nicht versprechen das ich morgen komme aber jens müsste ja ein paar schöne wege kennen.
hoffe aber das wir uns morgen sehen.

gruss sascha


________________
Eggwetzt racing


----------



## ohneworte (25. November 2007)

Moin,

ich kenne mich da schon recht gut aus.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Lohmi (25. November 2007)

Hey Jens,

danke für den kurzen Ausritt!
Habe gemerkt, dass ich wieder dringend was tun muss. Aber das war mir von vornherein ziemlich klar  
Du hast vermutlich nicht mal geschwitz.  

Ich habe aber zumindest wieder ein wenig Blut geleckt.


Wie siehts nächste Woche aus?


----------



## Lohmi (25. November 2007)

oh, by the way...

Ist zwar off topic aber für die, die kommenden Freitag noch nichts vorhaben hier mal ein Kino Tipp in Bremen. Wird sicher ein Brüller!  

http://www.citykill.de/


----------



## ohneworte (25. November 2007)

So,

ich bin jetzt auch zurück. Habe anschließend noch eine Runde Homfeld und Vilser Holz rangehängt.

Bin jetzt aber auch kaputt.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huxley (25. November 2007)

Der Schmalspurige dankt auch für die gestrige Runde, hat Spaß gemacht! Wenn ich erstmal brauchbare Bremsen habe... gehe ich auch mit mehr Vertrauen in die Abfahrten.  Bis zum nächsten mal.

Bye,
 axel


----------



## ralfathome (25. November 2007)

moin,
Hendrik und Dino schreiben hoffentlich, daß sie nicht so "verrückt" waren und sich lieber im Trockenen durch den tiefen Sand gewühlt haben.:http://www.rennrad-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/53079/limit/last1

oder?


----------



## horst_sonne (25. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 

auch ich wollte mich nochmal für die Runde gestern (Samstag) bedanken. Bei dem Kaiserwetter hatte das Erkunden der Rennstrecke am Krusenberg gleich doppelt Spaß gemacht. Werde mich jetzt öfter hier blicken lassen. 

@Axel: Direkt die Bremsen zu ändern ist eine Sache. Aber hast du schon mal über Zusatzbremshebel nachgedacht? Mit denen könntest du die steilsten Abfahrten am Oberlenker fahren und hast auch mehr Kraft auf der Bremse. Anfangs dachte ich auch, dass es ohne gehen würde, aber mittlerweile möchte diese kleine Extrasicherheit nicht mehr missen. 

Euch allen noch einen schönen Abend, 

Gruß, Hannes.


----------



## huxley (25. November 2007)

Zusatzbremshebel hab ich angedacht, aber denke die kommen im nächsten Frühjahr wenns eh nen neues Lenkerband gibt. Da kann man die dann ja eben mit reinschubbern...

Die Tektro Oryx geht mir von Anfang an gegen den Strich. Bremsleistung ist mittelmäßig, die Hebelwege sind lang, der Druckpunkt ist kein Punkt sondern ein schwammiges etwas. Da muss was passieren, ich hatte am Hinterrad zeitweise (trocken) super druck zum Bremsen, zeitweise (nass und dreckig) war ich weit davon entfernt das Hinterrad blockieren zu können. So geht das nicht! Ich guck mir erstmal die CR520 an und wenn die auch nichts taugt muss wohl ne Mini-V her.

Vielleicht wäre am Oberlenker aber wirklich angenehmer, der Grashügel am Anfang und der Hang an den See runter waren einfach Augen zu und durch.

Toll war aber: Da kann man wirklich schön fahren, auch wenn das Waldstück von aussen recht klein aussieht. Nette Ecke, werde ich mir merken.


----------



## ohneworte (25. November 2007)

horst_sonne schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> auch ich wollte mich nochmal für die Runde gestern (Samstag) bedanken. Bei dem Kaiserwetter hatte das Erkunden der Rennstrecke am Krusenberg gleich doppelt Spaß gemacht. Werde mich jetzt öfter hier blicken lassen.
> 
> ...




Moin Axel,

das mit den Zusatzbremshebeln kann ich nur bestätigen!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ralfathome (25. November 2007)

moin, 
der Grashügel hat auf öffentlichen Karten den Namen "Hoher Berg".  Aber Grashügel trifft es viel besser...... 

happy biking
ralf


----------



## Schieber (25. November 2007)

@ rallemann 

haette mal wieder bock auf nen ganz ruhigen ab trail oder auch sonstiges neuerkunden....

hast bock auf nen scout-macher ?? 

sach mal an - we mit trockenem wetter geht eigentlich immer - so am samstach - lach 

und bald ist wieder zeit für nen neujahrsritt ;-)


----------



## ralfathome (25. November 2007)

Hi,
aus beruflichen Gründen ist bei mir Mtbn an den nächsten Samstagen sehr fraglich. Es gibt aber noch andere Guide's, die sich im Umland auskennen.

Der AB-trail mag im Moment für einen Niteride genügen, aber ein WE-Runde?, nö. Das Oellager empfehle ich Dir, oder den Krusenberg.

Gut, schönes Wetter für Samstag kann ich ja doch mal ansagen. Vielleicht hält sich Petrus daran.

ralf


----------



## Geestraider (25. November 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> der Grashügel hat auf öffentlichen Karten den Namen "Hoher Berg".  Aber Grashügel trifft es viel besser......



ach, das thema hatten wir doch letzt erst in OL 
aber wie ich zu sagen pflege, im harz haben sie bloß nen brocken, wir haben einen "hohen berg"  

mfg michi


----------



## ralfathome (25. November 2007)

Geestraider schrieb:


> ach, das thema hatten wir doch letzt erst in OL
> [....]
> 
> mfg michi


Es handelte sich dabei allerdings um einen sehr interessanten Dialog, Respekt!

Kennst Du denn noch mehr schöne Ecken im Bremer Umland? So aus Mtbr-Sicht, meine ich. Die Osenberge sind mir dann auf Dauer doch zu weit, das sind jedesmal so um die 150Km, und es wird doch jetzt so spät hell.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (25. November 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Es handelte sich dabei allerdings um einen sehr interessanten Dialog, Respekt!
> 
> Kennst Du denn noch mehr schöne Ecken im Bremer Umland? So aus Mtbr-Sicht, meine ich. Die Osenberge sind mir dann auf Dauer doch zu weit, das sind jedesmal so um die 150Km, und es wird doch jetzt so spät hell.
> 
> ...



ich muss zugeben das die osenberge aus HB doch ein stückchen weg sind 
zur MBTr sicht weiß ich natürlich auch nicht was du so bevorzugst ? 

im bereich von wildeshausen-dötlingen und ahlhorn gibt es aber ein paar osenberg-ähnliche ecken, die sind allerdings von HB aus auch nicht unbedingt dichter dran! auf der großen höhe gibt es ein paar kleine trails; um harpstedt ein paar größere wälder aber mit wenig trails, mehr einfache waldwege; um wildeshausen ein paar kleinere wälder mit ein paar netten trails besonders in huntenähe; und in der nähe der visbeker steingräber gibt es ein paar interresante strecken. leider alles ein bischen auseinander gerissen, würde mir ein paar mehr zusammenhängende trails wünschen, so muss man immer gewaltig strecke zurücklegen um eine abwechsungsreiche tour zu fahren 
glücklicherweise ist das streckemachen einigermaßen konditionsfördernd 
so hat es wenigstens etwas gutes 
dichter um HB kenn ich mich leider nicht aus 
aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden 

bis dennsen...
gruß michi


----------



## dinosaur (25. November 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> Hendrik und Dino schreiben hoffentlich, daß sie nicht so "verrückt" waren und sich lieber im Trockenen durch den tiefen Sand gewühlt haben.:http://www.rennrad-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/53079/limit/last1
> 
> oder?



Hallo,
ganz so weit wie auf dem Foto war ich nicht im Wasser, für nasse Füsse hats aber gereicht. War im nassen aber deutlich besser zu fahren als im Sand davor. Der Sand hat mir heute sehr zu schaffen gemacht und einige Plätze gekostet, zumal der Rest der Strecke auch  für die Crosser günstiger war. Spaß hats aber trotzdem gemacht und das Wetter war Super: fast die ganze Zeit Sonne 
Ciao
dino


----------



## Lohmi (26. November 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Kennst Du denn noch mehr schöne Ecken im Bremer Umland? So aus Mtbr-Sicht, meine ich. Die Osenberge sind mir dann auf Dauer doch zu weit, das sind jedesmal so um die 150Km, und es wird doch jetzt so spät hell.
> 
> Gruß
> ralf



Nienburg - Langendamm & Krähe sind schön zum fahren (kommt halt auf die Ansprüche an). Ist allerdings schon ne Weile her, dass ich dort gefahren bin. Ich hatte immer jemanden dabei der aus der Ecke kam, leider habe ich keinen Kontakt mehr. Ich kenne mich da zwar noch etwas aus aber bin nicht so ganz Tour-Sicher.

In Dörverden (da komme ich her) ist es ziemlich flach aber Wald gibts ausreichend hier und auch einen kleinen stillgelegten Übungsplatz.
Ein Stück Straße lässt sich aber oft nicht vermeiden.


----------



## ralfathome (26. November 2007)

hi Michi, hi Lohmi,
vielen Dank für Eure Mühen.

Der Wald zwischen Harpstedt und Ippener lohnt sich schon, finde ich. Da liegt vielleicht auch noch ein Rücklicht von mir.  Von dort soll es dann auch irgendwann nochmal weitergehen Richtung Westen. Die einzige Brücke über die Delme zwischen Harp- und Horstedt sollte ja wohl zu finden sein. Von America geht es dann ja locker Richtung Wildeshausen und Dötlingen, vorzugsweise an der Hunte weiter wie beschrieben.

Von Ganderkesee in die Osenberge ist ja auch kein Katzensprung. Ich bin in Bergedorf links weg "durch die Wicken" nach Kirchhatten. Beim nächsten Mal wollte ich dann mal Richtung Immer, durch die Stühe? und dann Richtung Sandhatten, müßte eigentlich auch möglich sein.

Sieht ganz nach einem Querfeldein-ich probier den Weg mal-Tourer aus und nicht nach einem Bikeparkspezi, um Deine Frage zu beantworten.

Eigentlich hatte ich erwartet, daß Du Dich im Bremer Umland gut auskennst: den Bremer Bergjunkies empfiehlst Du ja den Hohen Berg.

Von Hoya bin ich mal Richtung Hasbergen, das ist dann ein ausgeschilderter Radwanderweg durch das Überschwemmungsgebiet der Weser, wenn ich nicht irre. Eigentlich sollte der Wald zwischen Eystrup, Hasbergen, Aue-Ring und Hämelsee doch Spaß machen,wenn man sich auskennt. Der nächste Sommer kommt ja bald. Dort fehlt halt ein wenig das, ähhh?, Publikum, das die Trails in den Wald fährt und läuft. Aber da kann man ja dran arbeiten.

Gibt es eigentlich zwischen Verden und Rethem eine Brücke über die Aller?

Winterzeit = Planzeit: hier hat es heute geschnitten.

Happy biking
ralf


----------



## Geestraider (26. November 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> hi Michi, hi Lohmi,
> vielen Dank für Eure Mühen.
> 
> Der Wald zwischen Harpstedt und Ippener lohnt sich schon, finde ich. Da liegt vielleicht auch noch ein Rücklicht von mir.  Von dort soll es dann auch irgendwann nochmal weitergehen Richtung Westen. Die einzige Brücke über die Delme zwischen Harp- und Horstedt sollte ja wohl zu finden sein. Von America geht es dann ja locker Richtung Wildeshausen und Dötlingen, vorzugsweise an der Hunte weiter wie beschrieben.
> ...



nabend ralf!

also ich meinte ja nur weil der hohe berg in der näheren umgebung die höhste erhebung ist, obwohl man ja bei offiziellen 58hm nicht gerade von berg sprechen kann 

so das bremer umland ist nicht direkt mein revier, ich starte von g´kesee aus meist inne wildeshauser geest rein, die landschaft ist schön abwechslungsreich und ausserdem kenne ich mich da ganz gut aus 

der wald zwischen harpstedt und ippner ist tatsächlich ganz nett und auch recht groß, allerdings führen über die delme eine paar mehr brücken, du meinst aber sicher die "ozeanbrücke" bei klein amerika!! von dort aus hat man dann diverse möglichkeiten nach wildeshausen zu kommen 

hast recht, durchn stühe durch kommt man auch richtung kirchhatten, die ganze gegend ist sowieso was für querfeldeinfahrer, wo ich mich auch zu zähle 
auf diese art findet man dann auch die schönsten bike-ecken 

apropro planzeit, wir planen zur zeit mit 3 mann eine alpentour nächsten sommer so wie dieses jahr schon und suchen eventuell noch 1-2 leute die lust hätten sich etwa ne woche über ein paar höhenmeter zu quälen 

bis nach sandhatten brauche ich von g´kesee aus knapp 45min., je nach windrichtung und tagesform und direkt dahinter beginnt das barneführer holz in dem auch die osenberge liegen. ist also noch zumutbar so ist man wenigstens schön warm wenns inne motten geht 

das müsste erstmal reichen 
schöne grüße michi


----------



## Lohmi (27. November 2007)

@ ralfathome 

Bei Rethem gibts eine Brücke über die Weser.
Wenn Du von Eystrup kommst und richtung Walsrode (durch Rethem) fährst ist hinter Rethem in ca 1-2Km Entfernung ein Brücke, nach einem Stück gehts an einer Kreuzung links ab Richtung Verden.
Es sind von dort auch Radwanderwege ausgeschildert in Rchtung Verden, meine ich.

Hämelsee und Eytrup liegen bei mir direkt vor der Tür, aber gefahren bin ich in den Wäldern da auch nich nciht!


----------



## ralfathome (27. November 2007)

Hi,
Danke für die Ausführungen. Einige Details werden bei einer Tour Richtung Hunte sowie zum Hämelsee sicher nützlich sein.

Keine Brücke zwischen Verden und Rethem, ich habe auch nie eine gefunden. Wäre aber schön, direkt von Westen oder Hülsen rüber nach Wittlohe oder Otersen. 

Die Strecke von Rethem über Häuslingen, Otersen und Wittlohe nach Hohenaverbergen bin ich im Sommer mit dem Renner gefahren, auch sehr schön. Deshalb bin ich auch so dreist und bestehe darauf, daß Rethem/Aller an der Aller liegt, nicht an der Weser.  

Bis denn dann
ralf


----------



## Lohmi (27. November 2007)

he he he --- stimmt auch, ist die Aller und nicht die Weser


----------



## ohneworte (27. November 2007)

Lohmi schrieb:


> he he he --- stimmt auch, ist die Aller und nicht die Weser



Ja Ja,

in Dörverden wohnen heisst nur die Weser kennen! 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (27. November 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Hi,
> Danke für die Ausführungen. Einige Details werden bei einer Tour Richtung Hunte sowie zum Hämelsee sicher nützlich sein.



dafür nicht 
und wenn du mal in meine gegend kommst kannst dich ja melden, dann kann ich dir ja den weg weisen oder bei der suche nach deinem rücklicht helfen 

gruß michi


----------



## ralfathome (28. November 2007)

Schieber schrieb:


> @ rallemann
> 
> haette mal wieder bock auf nen ganz ruhigen ab trail oder auch sonstiges neuerkunden....
> 
> ...


Hi,
um noch mal darauf zurückzukommen: Samstag darf ich robotten.

Sach ma Niels, wie wäre es denn mit einer Tour zum Krusenberg am 09.12. zwecks anfeuern der forenbekannten W-E-C Teilnehmer.

Die Frage geht natürlich auch an alle anderen Nicht-Racer. 

Gruß
ralf  dersichfreutdasdiesetrübennovembertagebaldzuendegehen


----------



## huxley (29. November 2007)

Wo war noch gleich der Krusenberg?  

Und kennt jemand die Wälder in Posthausen beim Sportflugplatz oder zwischen Bierden (?) und Darverden (?)? Als Kind bin ich da früher BMX gefahren (damals), weiss nicht obs heutzutage noch fahrbar dort ist.


----------



## ralfathome (29. November 2007)

moin,
am Segelflugplatz in Stelle ist es mit'm Rad nicht so dolle, aber an der anderen beschriebenen Örtlichkeit um so schöner. 

gruß
ralf


----------



## horst_sonne (29. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 

hallo insbesondere Dino. 

Wie lief euer Rennen letztes Wochenende? Ich hoffe, die Tour am Samstag hat euch nicht allzu sehr geschlaucht, sodass ihr noch ein paar einträgliche Ergebnisse erfahren konntet. 

Ich hatte ja auch schon angedeutet, dass ich für ein, zwei Rennen auch in diesen Zirkus mit einsteigen wollte. Wenn es organisatorisch klappt, wollte ich am nächsten Wochenende also das Hobbyrennen mitfahren. Wenn ich das richtig hier (http://www.radsport-weser-ems.de/Joomla-CMS/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1278&Itemid=1) gelesen habe, treten die Hobbyfahrer wie ich ja am Samstag an. 

@Dino: weißt du schon, ob die am Samstag nach Oldenburg/Sandkrug fahren wirst? Und hättest du in diesem Fall auch ein Plätzchen für mich und mein Rad in deinem Auto frei? Wetter soll ja ganz passabel werden. 

Würde mich also freuen, wenn ich die Bahnfahrt umgehen könnte. Ansonsten ist die Zugverbindung von Bremen nach Oldenburg auch gar nicht so 100%ig schlecht. 

Also, euch allen noch einen schönen Abend, vielleicht sieht man sich ja am Wochenende. 
Dennsen, 
Hannes.


----------



## kiko (29. November 2007)

moin leuts,
hab gerade ausgemistet und und festgestellt, das ich ca 30 radwanderkarten doppelt habe. 1:75000. neu. quer durch deutschland. gratis abzugeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (30. November 2007)

@Horst Sonne : Sind jetzt am Wochenende in Sandkrug 2 Rennen mit Hobbyklasse: Samstag Start Hobby 12:30 und Sonntag Start Hobby 10:30. Werde morgen auf alle Fälle fahren und kann dich auch mitnehmen; Abfahrt hier in Bremen so ca 11:00. Einzelheiten können wir heute abend telefonisch klären (hast meine Tel als PN)
Ciao
Dino


----------



## kiko (30. November 2007)

karten sind wech.


----------



## ohneworte (30. November 2007)

kiko schrieb:


> karten sind wech.



Wieso? Haben sie sich verlaufen?


----------



## verradlerin (1. Dezember 2007)

Moin,

Kenne mich in der Verdener Gegend noch nicht gut aus und fahre zur Zeit winterbedingt etwas MTB (sonst Triathlon).Wo Aller und Weser sind habe ich allerdings schon mitbekommen 
Könnten die Locals mir ein paar Tips geben, wo es hier nette Waldstrecken oder sonstige Strecken gibt  
So muss aufs Rad da schaut ja die Sonne ab und zu mal durch


----------



## Schieber (2. Dezember 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Hi,
> um noch mal darauf zurückzukommen: Samstag darf ich robotten.
> 
> Sach ma Niels, wie wäre es denn mit einer Tour zum Krusenberg am 09.12. zwecks anfeuern der forenbekannten W-E-C Teilnehmer.
> ...



moinsen

wenn die "esspressos" nicht die sonntagsrunde drehen -könnten wir mir breitreifen mal nen abstecher zum brüllen dahin machen.

in der parallelwelt sollten wir noch mal nachfragens und vor allem auf das wetter hoffen .... heute war ich regenrollern auf der autobahn .... mal so zum jux..... vom airport zum gvz und retour und kreuz und quer ;-) 

meld dir bitte - zur not per sms abstimmung am freitag oder samstag sollte sein ;-) 

so, bis neulich


----------



## ralfathome (2. Dezember 2007)

verradlerin schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Kenne mich in der Verdener Gegend noch nicht gut aus und fahre zur Zeit winterbedingt etwas MTB (sonst Triathlon).Wo Aller und Weser sind habe ich allerdings schon mitbekommen
> Könnten die Locals mir ein paar Tips geben, wo es hier nette Waldstrecken oder sonstige Strecken gibt
> So muss aufs Rad da schaut ja die Sonne ab und zu mal durch


Hi,
da sich die Verdener Locals, zumindest öffentlich, zurückhalten gibt es ein paar Tipps eines Bremers.

In Verden selbst würde ich mal die Verdener Dünen erkunden. Die sind im Bereich hinter dem Märchenpark. A27 Abfahrt Ost. Oder auch vom Arbeitsamt Richtung Scharnhorst (der Strassenname fällt mir gerade nicht ein) und dann mal nach rechts in den Wald. Dort sind leider auch viele Reiter unterwegs, aber mit Ortskenntnis kann man den Pferdespuren entgehen.

Im Norden ist Walle mit dem Turm, das Waldstück links und rechts der L.??? nach Rotenburg ist recht groß, ein paar trailige Meter hab ich dort auch mal gefunden. Oeverring ist mittendrin, von dort geht es weiter Richtung Hellwege oder Bokel. Das ist dann auch schon mehr Standortübungsgelände.

Über die Strasse nach Visselhövede kommt man nach Kircklinteln, von hier bis Hohenaverbergen, Sieverdingsen oder Heins gibt es auch jede Menge Wald. Mit dem Mountie war ich allerdings noch nicht dort.

Man kann von Nordwesten über den Norden bis in den Osten von Verden sehr gut den ausgeschilderten Radwanderrouten folgen, ohne auf vielbefahrenen Straßen unterwegs zu sein oder sich übermäßig in der Matsche einzusauen. Einfach mal drauflosfahren, nach Verden findet man immer leicht zurück.

Wieviel Km/Stunden möchtest Du gern fahren/trainieren?

Gruß aus Bremen
ralf


----------



## ralfathome (2. Dezember 2007)

moin,
zum Crossrennen in Barrien: ich gehe davon aus, daß ich am Sonntag dorthin pedaliere zwecks anbrüllerei der forenbekannten Weser-Ems-Cup Teilnehmer. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich nicht der einzige bin. Einen entsprechenden Aufruf bei den Nachbarn werde ich dann auch starten, wenn das nicht schon von jemand anderem getan wird.

Und damit man bei der Anreise nicht zu sehr schwitzt und dann beim zugucken friert geht es leider relativ früh vom Weserwehr oder auch der Bank los. Angepeilt ist Abfahrt 9:15.  Ich weiß, ist früh. Büdde nich hauen. 

Gruß
ralf


----------



## ohneworte (2. Dezember 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> zum Crossrennen in Barrien: ich gehe davon aus, daß ich am Sonntag dorthin pedaliere zwecks anbrüllerei der forenbekannten Weser-Ems-Cup Teilnehmer. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich nicht der einzige bin. Einen entsprechenden Aufruf bei den Nachbarn werde ich dann auch starten, wenn das nicht schon von jemand anderem getan wird.
> 
> Und damit man bei der Anreise nicht zu sehr schwitzt und dann beim zugucken friert geht es leider relativ früh vom Weserwehr oder auch der Bank los. Angepeilt ist Abfahrt 9:15.  Ich weiß, ist früh. Büdde nich hauen.
> ...





Ich würde dann direkt dorthin pedalieren! Ist schließlich der halbe Weg auf der Strecke nach Bremen.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ralfathome (2. Dezember 2007)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich würde dann direkt dorthin pedalieren! Ist schließlich der halbe Weg auf der Strecke nach Bremen.
> 
> Gruss
> Jens


die Argumentation ist plausibel. Dein Fernbleiben vom Weserwehr/der Bank wäre somit schlüssig entschuldigt! 

Wir sehen uns am Krusenbarch.


----------



## verradlerin (2. Dezember 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Hi,
> da sich die Verdener Locals, zumindest öffentlich, zurückhalten gibt es ein paar Tipps eines Bremers.
> 
> In Verden selbst würde ich mal die Verdener Dünen erkunden. Die sind im Bereich hinter dem Märchenpark. A27 Abfahrt Ost. Oder auch vom Arbeitsamt Richtung Scharnhorst (der Strassenname fällt mir gerade nicht ein) und dann mal nach rechts in den Wald. Dort sind leider auch viele Reiter unterwegs, aber mit Ortskenntnis kann man den Pferdespuren entgehen.
> ...




Hallo Ralfathome,

Danke für die Tips 
War am Samstag so 1,5h um Kirchlinteln unterwegs und Verdener Dünen zurück, allerdings endeten so einige Waldwege im Nirgendwo. Werde die anderen Ecken in den nächsten Wochen mal abfahren.Einige Orte kenne ich ungefähr vom RR-Fahren.
Versuche je nach Wetterlage und Zeit (meist am Wochenende) so 2 Stündchen unterwegs zu sein, wobei ich bei richtigem Sauwetter ins Schwimmbad oder mit Laufen ausweiche.
Grüße aus Verden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (3. Dezember 2007)

Hi verradlerin,
dann kamen meine Tipps ja zu spät. Macht ja nix.
Wir können uns gern mal in Langwedel treffen und gemeinsam durchs Wetter radeln. Verden ist noch gerade so innerhalb meiner Tourkreise.

ralf


----------



## verradlerin (3. Dezember 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Hi verradlerin,
> dann kamen meine Tipps ja zu spät. Macht ja nix.
> Wir können uns gern mal in Langwedel treffen und gemeinsam durchs Wetter radeln. Verden ist noch gerade so innerhalb meiner Tourkreise.
> 
> ralf



Hallo Ralfathome,

Na also so zu spät ja auch nicht, werde in nächster Zeit ja noch etwas radeln 
Ja, wäre dann von Langwedel aus dabei. 
Bin nächstes Wochenende allerdings im Ith (oder Deister?) jedenfalls in den Bergen in der Nähe von Hildesheim. Zudem ist es draußen ja gerade auch wenig einladend.


----------



## ralfathome (4. Dezember 2007)

moin,
wie sieht es denn heute mit Interresse an einem Niteride aus? Asphaltrunde ist auch ok, Hauptsache rollen.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## ralfathome (4. Dezember 2007)

verradlerin schrieb:


> [...]
> Bin nächstes Wochenende allerdings im Ith (oder Deister?) jedenfalls in den Bergen in der Nähe von Hildesheim. Zudem ist es draußen ja gerade auch wenig einladend.


Hi,
der Ith dürfte es dann wohl sein, der Deister wahrscheinlich eher nicht. Von Salzhemmendorf bin ich da mal absolut ohne Ortskenntnis hinein bzw. hoch. Hab mich ganz schön erschrocken als ich auf einem ausgewaschenen steilen Forstweg nicht mehr anhalten konnte   und bis unten durchgepoltert bin. Zurück hab ich dann lieber die Hauptstrasse genommen, an einem Steinbruch vorbei. Die war aber auch ziemlich steil. 

@all: wie sieht es denn am Sonntag mit einer Tour zum Krusenberg aus?

Gruß
ralf


----------



## ralfathome (7. Dezember 2007)

moin,
das ist mir ja peinlich. Veranstalter vom Rennen in Barrien ist der RSV-Bruchhausen Vilsen,  selbstverständlich nehme ich daran teil. Wie konnte ich nur. Abfahrt am Sonntag ist dann 8:45 am Weserwehr. Wer mitfahren möchte sollte pünktlich sein. 

Und zum Warmfahren: Samstag 13:00 AB-trail ab HaW.

tztztztz
ralf

oh, drei in Reihe. noch jemand da?


----------



## riser (7. Dezember 2007)

Moin Ralf,

wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, werde ich wohl auch da sein.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## ralfathome (7. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
Du meinst Sonntag in Barrien, nehme ich an? Oder morgen am HaW, oder gar Sonntag am WW, oder gar das komplette Programm. 

ralf


----------



## kiko (7. Dezember 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> Und zum Warmfahren: Samstag 13:00 AB-trail ab HaW.



gute zeit.
da bin ich bei.


----------



## juk (7. Dezember 2007)

Wenn's schön trocken is, bin ich Samstag um 13h auch am HaW.

Aber bitte laaaaangsam fahren. Seit Ende Oktober is außer 2 Wochen Lauftraining nix gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich werde morgen auch da sein, aber keine Angst ich will auch nicht schnell (entweder bin ich den Abtrail schon einmal gefahren dann, oder wer will kann danach mit mir noch ne Runde drechen  ). 

Aus Sonntag wird nichts, da ich viel in der Uni zu tun habe und auch meinen Formaufbau nicht durcheinander bringen will. Ich wünsche baer allen viel Spaß !! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Lohmi (8. Dezember 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Hi,
> da sich die Verdener Locals, zumindest öffentlich, zurückhalten...
> 
> 
> ralf





verradlerin schrieb:


> Hallo Ralfathome,
> 
> Danke für die Tips
> War am Samstag so 1,5h um Kirchlinteln unterwegs und Verdener Dünen zurück, allerdings endeten so einige Waldwege im Nirgendwo. Werde die anderen Ecken in den nächsten Wochen mal abfahren.Einige Orte kenne ich ungefähr vom RR-Fahren.
> ...



Ich bin warscheinlich einder der wenigen "Nur-Mountainbiker" hier im Forum und habe mich da mal denzent zurückgehalten da ich konditionell noch nicht wieder da bin wo ich mal war. Die lange Bike-Abstinenz hat so seine Spuren und Konditionslücken hinterlassen (oder Jens  ).
Aber ich arbeite dran! 

Wie Gesagt, Dörverden ist recht flach aber ganz nett zum fahren, leider wenig Hügel oder Berge aber es gibt schöne Waldpassagen und den ehem. Übungsplatz auf dem einige Wege mal wieder aktiviert werden könnten...


----------



## ohneworte (8. Dezember 2007)

Lohmi schrieb:


> Ich bin warscheinlich einder der wenigen "Nur-Mountainbiker" hier im Forum und habe mich da mal denzent zurückgehalten da ich konditionell noch nicht wieder da bin wo ich mal war. Die lange Bike-Abstinenz hat so seine Spuren und Konditionslücken hinterlassen (oder Jens  ).
> Aber ich arbeite dran!
> 
> Wie Gesagt, Dörverden ist recht flach aber ganz nett zum fahren, leider wenig Hügel oder Berge aber es gibt schöne Waldpassagen und den ehem. Übungsplatz auf dem einige Wege mal wieder aktiviert werden könnten...




So schnell war ich den Sonntag gar nicht!


----------



## ralfathome (9. Dezember 2007)

ohneworte schrieb:


> So schnell war ich den Sonntag gar nicht!


stimmt.


----------



## ohneworte (9. Dezember 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> stimmt.




Ja den auch nicht!


----------



## Lohmi (10. Dezember 2007)

ohneworte schrieb:


> So schnell war ich den Sonntag gar nicht!



Nee, aber ich sehr untrainiert... muss wohl wieder emhr Eier essen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (10. Dezember 2007)

ohneworte schrieb:


> So schnell war ich den Sonntag gar nicht!



Das würde ich mir Sonntag gegen 9:00 oder 10:00 Uhr in Garlstedt gerne mal anschauen... sofern Zeit und Lust vorhanden ist!!!

Der Áufruf zum *traditionellen Sonntagsrunde* richtet sich natürlich auch an Herrn Ralfatom (der ja wohl wohl nich arbeiten muss, oder?) und alle anderen Forenteilnehmer...

Grüße vom kurzzeitigen "Wahlhamburger" 

Maxi


----------



## ralfathome (10. Dezember 2007)

moin Maxi,
die letzten Runden in Garlstedt waren super.  , trotz Platten, aber im Moment ist mir aus vielerlei Gründen nicht danach. Am liebsten möchte ich am WE mal einfach die Füße hochlegen. Das Hardtail und das Fully brauchen außerdem dringend mal Schrauberei, und bei der Gelegenheit wird der Neuzugang.  auch mal genauer unter die Lupe genommen.

Am Arbeitsplatz werde ich am WE wohl nicht sein, mal schauen wie es in der Woche läuft und dann poste ich am Donnerstag oder spätestens am Freitag noch mal ob ich mitfahre.

Schon die HaBe's erfahren?

 
ralf


----------



## maxihb (11. Dezember 2007)

Nein, leider nicht. Wegen der blöden Dienstzeiten bleibt mir nur das Ergometer, weils hier eigentlich immer (wenn ich Zeit habe) dunkel ist...  

Mein Scotty steht seit über einer Woche unbenutzt im Hotelzimmer :kotz: 

Grüße

Maxi

PS: Sonntag wollte ich schön langsam fahren, bin ja im Moment nicht so fit...


----------



## baluweb (11. Dezember 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> Das würde ich mir Sonntag gegen 9:00 oder 10:00 Uhr in Garlstedt gerne mal anschauen... sofern Zeit und Lust vorhanden ist!!!
> 
> Der Áufruf zum *traditionellen Sonntagsrunde* richtet sich natürlich auch an Herrn Ralfatom (der ja wohl wohl nich arbeiten muss, oder?) und alle anderen Forenteilnehmer...
> 
> ...



Moinsen,
ich melde mal vorsichtiges Interesse an! Bis zum WE soll ja auch das Wetter besser werden... als denne Marc


----------



## ralfathome (13. Dezember 2007)

moin,
am Sonntag wäre ich dann wohl dabei. 

Den Song zur Signatur gibt es hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgJwpHctW20
Der Text wird am Sonntag abgefragt, also fleißig lernen!

Gruß
ralf


----------



## juk (13. Dezember 2007)

Bigfoot hat's drauf!  

Die Koteletten des einen Typen erinnern mich irgendwie an die Typen hier. Auch schon über 10 Jahre her....


P.S.: Wann wäre denn am Sonntag Abreise in HB?


----------



## safety (14. Dezember 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> Das würde ich mir Sonntag gegen 9:00 oder 10:00 Uhr in Garlstedt gerne mal anschauen... sofern Zeit und Lust vorhanden ist!!!
> 
> Der Áufruf zum *traditionellen Sonntagsrunde* richtet sich natürlich auch an Herrn Ralfatom (der ja wohl wohl nich arbeiten muss, oder?) und alle anderen Forenteilnehmer...
> 
> ...



Hallo Sonntagsfahrer! 

Ich würde mich am Sonntag auch gerne anschließen damit mein Genius mal wieder von der Wand kommt. Dafür bräuchte ich nur noch einige Infos:
Ab wo und wann geht es in Garlstedt los, wie lange sollte ich einplanen und was für ein Tempo stellt Ihr Euch vor? (Will ja nicht zur Last werden) 

Wenn die Fragen beantwortet würden wäre es Top und ich würde definitiv zu-oder absagen.

Gruß Kay


----------



## ralfathome (14. Dezember 2007)

moin,
bigfoot ist lustig

Treffpunkt für eine Runde in "Garlstedt" ist fast immer ein Parkplatz an der alten B6, ein klein wenig nördlich von Heilshorn, also Richtung Bremerhaven, bei Km 36,3. Dort sind drei Parkplätze, gemeint ist aber der an dem kleinen Bushaltestellenwartehäuschen. So ca. 2h sind wir dann meist unterwegs. Auf den langsamsten wird immer gern gewartet, kein Problem. So schnell sind wir ja nun auch nicht.

Das Wo, Wie lange und Wie schnell ist damit vielleicht beantwortet, bleibt noch das Wann!

Bis denn
ralf


----------



## maxihb (14. Dezember 2007)

Also dann schlage ich jetzt mal als Startzeit in Garlstedt 10:00 Uhr vor... Wobei der Langsamste (also ich) das Tempo vorgibt!!

Bis denne

PS: Bist du jetzt Sonntag dabei Jens, so als Führender des internen Bike-Team-Bremen-WP-Wertung gehört sich das aber *stichel*


----------



## ohneworte (14. Dezember 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> Also dann schlage ich jetzt mal als Startzeit in Garlstedt 10:00 Uhr vor... Wobei der Langsamste (also ich) das Tempo vorgibt!!
> 
> Bis denne
> 
> PS: Bist du jetzt Sonntag dabei Jens, so als Führender des internen Bike-Team-Bremen-WP-Wertung gehört sich das aber *stichel*




Das ist mir eigentlich zu weit, werde mich wohl an "der bank" zum Rennradfahren treffen!

Hab übrigens auch noch was nettes:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxUZUnRwH7s&feature=related

Gruss
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (14. Dezember 2007)

Dann kündige ich mal das *komplette Erscheinen des Bike Team Nordwest am Sonntag um 10 Uhr am Parkplatz *an der alten B6 an ! Ich bitte aber zu beachten, dass wir nicht das komplette Pensum am Sonntag mitfahren, wenn ihr zu schnell macht, sondern uns dann alleine 2-3 Std. durch die Wälder schlagen. 

MFG Christian


----------



## ralfathome (14. Dezember 2007)

moin,
das komplette Bike Team Nordwest. 

für die Langstreckler ist die Abfahrt am Haus am Walde um 8:55.

Nicht zu schnell ist gut, Ersatzschläuche nehm ich auch mit, und wenn ich mir für die Runde auch was wünschen darf: bitte nicht zu viel Matschwege 

Gruß
ralf


----------



## maxihb (14. Dezember 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> ...bitte aber zu beachten, dass wir nicht das komplette Pensum am Sonntag mitfahren, wenn ihr zu schnell macht, sondern uns dann alleine 2-3 Std. durch die Wälder schlagen.



Wir lassen niemanden zurück, insbesondere nicht Mareike!!! Die Nichtanwesenheit des Bike Teams Bremen kommentiere ich jetzt mal nicht  

Grüße

Maxi


----------



## baluweb (15. Dezember 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> Wir lassen niemanden zurück, insbesondere nicht Mareike!!! Die Nichtanwesenheit des Bike Teams Bremen kommentiere ich jetzt mal nicht
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Maxi



Aber, aber Herr von Maxi!
"Nichtanwesenheit des Bike Teams Bremen" ????????????? Wie soll ich das denn verstehen? Es werden zwar nur 20% anwesend sein, aber diese 20% werden ausreichen um die Truppe auf das gewünscht langsame Tempo auszubremsen 
Also bis morgen in alter Frische!
Marc


----------



## ralfathome (15. Dezember 2007)

moin,
langsames Fahren bringt ja auch mehr Punkte. 

Fährt denn jemand vom HaW aus mit? Wenn ja bitte vorher mal Böschoid geben. 

Den WEC-Fahrern viel Spaß in Rheine

Gruß
ralf


----------



## safety (15. Dezember 2007)

Also morgen 10.00 Uhr Parkplatz ist gebongt, könnte nun nur noch das nicht finden des eben genannten Parkplatzes dazwischen kommen. Wer also so gegen 10 einen völlig verwirrten Mercedes Vaneo Fahrer sieht, kann mich dann ja mal stoppen und weisen... 
Gruß Kay


----------



## maxihb (15. Dezember 2007)

safety schrieb:


> ...kann mich dann ja mal stoppen und weisen...



ich springe sofort auf die Straße und stoppe dich  Scottfahrer müssen zusammenhalten!!!

@ baluweb:
wie konnte ich dich nur vergessen *schande über mich* 1000V inne Beine und oben brennt keine Birne  

Grüße bis morgen 

Maxi


----------



## ralfathome (16. Dezember 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> ...... und wenn ich mir für die Runde auch was wünschen darf: bitte nicht zu viel Matschwege
> 
> Gruß
> ralf


Dankeschön, habt Ihr super hinbekommen!!!!


----------



## maxihb (16. Dezember 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Dankeschön, habt Ihr super hinbekommen!!!!




Da hat sich unser Wettertanz ja gelohnt  

Geile Runde heute!!!

Maxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (16. Dezember 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Dankeschön, habt Ihr super hinbekommen!!!!



War doch extra für Dich sicherlich alles festgefroren!


----------



## maxihb (16. Dezember 2007)

Wir wollten erst noch Schnee drüber streuen, aber das wäre zu arbeitsintensiv gewesen!!!


----------



## dani72 (16. Dezember 2007)

hier sind die Erfolge vom WEC in Rheine abrufbar:
www.radsport-weser-ems.de

Bilder folgen noch


----------



## baluweb (16. Dezember 2007)

Beste Tour heute!!! War super...und ich hoffe bald wieder!
Bis die Tage Marc


----------



## maxihb (16. Dezember 2007)

baluweb schrieb:


> ...und ich hoffe bald wieder!



26.12.2007 10:30 Uhr


----------



## safety (17. Dezember 2007)

Der Dank geht an Ralf, Maxi und Marc für die sonnige und ''coole'' Ausfahrt gestern. Mir stellt sich nur die Frage wo Ihr die Navis versteckt habt? 
Werd' Eure Trips und Treffs im Auge behalten und mich gerne noch mal wieder anschließen! 
Am 26.12. geht es bei mir nicht, Familienkram zu Weihnachten! 
Gruß Kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (18. Dezember 2007)

moin,
wie ist mit Niteride am Mittwoch? Jemand dabei? Gerne auch locker Asphalt.

Gruß
ralf atplattencenter


----------



## kiko (18. Dezember 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> wie ist mit Niteride am Mittwoch? Jemand dabei? Gerne auch locker Asphalt.
> 
> Gruß
> ralf atplattencenter



mal wieder brenner testen. ich hau mal 18:30 haw raus. könnten dann rudi nach der arbeit bis ritterhude auf seinem heimweg begleiten und dann den ab trail rückwärtig abrollern.


----------



## ralfathome (18. Dezember 2007)

paßt, super!! ich geh jetzt auch ma nach dem Akku gucken.


----------



## kiko (18. Dezember 2007)

ich häng dann auch nochmal den 3kg block dranne.
bis morje.
ps: bin vorher bei fishbike. kannst mich auch schon da einsammeln.


----------



## DAMDAM (18. Dezember 2007)

Mittwochs ( Genauso wie Montag und Freitag) ist bei mir immer Muckibude (wegen Kraft am Berg und Rückproblemen "Nein Danke"), an einem anderen Tag daher gerne ! 

Habt ihr schon gelesen ? Es soll einen Harz-MTB-Cup in 2008 geben:

1.Altenau am 25.05.08 (Strecke ist ja eher einfach aber für den Anfng gut)

2.Biesenrode am 15.06.08 ( Strecke ist der Traum: Schöne Single Trails  )

3.Clausthal- Zfd. am 22.06.08 ( Strecke eher schwerer und nicht sehr reizvoll, viele Forststraßen)

4.Braunlage am 13.07.08 (Strecke:" Rennen werden bergauf gewonnen und bergab verloren" Ein Anstieg -> heftig und eine Abfahrt -> enge Kurven ! 3x Nur Forststraße und Asphalt)

5.Schierke am 30.08.08 (Eine schöne, aber anspruchsvolle und anstrengende Strecke-> 3x Panzerplatten rauf ) 

Finale in Neustadt i. Harz findet am 06.09.08 das Finale statt! ( Schöne Strecke und Einzelfahren hat was !)

Der Cup wird auf den Halb- und Langstrecken ausgefahren. In die gesamtwertung kommen alle Fahrer die für die jeweilige Strecke gemeldet haben automatisch, Ihr braucht Euch also nur wie bisher zu dem Rennen anmelden, keine zus. Kosten oder Anmeldeformulare.
Infos findet Ihr dazu ab Ende Januar auf www.harzer-mtb-cup.de

Vielleicht hat ja jemand von Euch Lust den ein oder anderen Marathon zu fahren. 

Denfinitiv auf meiner Liste stehen auch noch:

Bad Salzdetfurth am 08.06.2008 ( War vor der Kulisse und den Trails beim Bundi Rennen begeistert !)

Duisburg 24H 09.-10.08.2008 ( Keine schwere Strecke, aber die Kulisse ist einfach Klasse !) 

Gruß Christian


----------



## juk (19. Dezember 2007)

Trotz elender Kälte versuche ich auch am HaW zu erscheinen! Aber bitte nicht lange warten!!


----------



## ralfathome (19. Dezember 2007)

moin,
ist doch trockene Kälte, das geht schon.

Bis gleich
ralf


----------



## maxihb (22. Dezember 2007)

maxihb schrieb:


> 26.12.2007 10:30 Uhr



Ich darf noch mal an *den* Termin am *2. Weihnachtstag* erinnern!!!


----------



## DAMDAM (22. Dezember 2007)

So dann mach ich schonmal den Anfang:

*Wir Wünschen Euch frohe Weihnachten und ein erholsames Fest !*






Gruß Christian und Mareike


----------



## dinosaur (22. Dezember 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> *Wir Wünschen Euch frohe Weihnachten und ein erholsames Fest !*
> Gruß Christian und Mareike




Da schließe ich mich an!





dino / Rolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (24. Dezember 2007)

*Allen ein Frohes Fest*




ralf


----------



## ralfathome (24. Dezember 2007)




----------



## maxihb (24. Dezember 2007)

*Ich wünsche natürlich auch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest!!!*


----------



## baluweb (24. Dezember 2007)

Auch ich wünsche allen ein zünftiges Weihnachtsfest mit allem, was dazu gehört! Und bei der Gelegenheit: Einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2008!

Beste Grüße
Marc


----------



## Geestraider (24. Dezember 2007)

schöne weihnachten auch von mir aus dem niemandsland zwischen OL und HB 
viele  , gutes essen und ganz viel   damit sich das strampeln hinterher auch richtig lohnt  

in diesem sinne, frohes fest 
gruß michi

PS: suchen noch mitfahrer für´ne alpentour im juni´08


----------



## ohneworte (24. Dezember 2007)

Ich schliesse mich den guten Wünschen an! Ich habe übrigens bis Ende Januar Urlaub und entsprechend Zeit für Touren.

Jens


----------



## ohneworte (25. Dezember 2007)

Moin,

alle wieder wach?


----------



## maxihb (25. Dezember 2007)

Na klar!!! Wegen Touren, schaue er sich mein Zitat an  



maxihb schrieb:


> 26.12.2007 10:30 Uhr


----------



## ralfathome (25. Dezember 2007)

moin,
wenn es nicht zu sehr schüttet bin ich um 10:30 am Parkplatz.

Andernfalls vermelde ich meinen Rückzieher bis spätestens 9:00.

Bis denn dann
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (25. Dezember 2007)

OK... ich werde dann um 9:00 Uhr noch mal ins Netz schauen. Wobei ich jedoch von gutem Wetter ausgehe...

Bis morgen

Maxi


----------



## ralfathome (26. Dezember 2007)

moin,
hier ist es trocken bei 4Grad plus, ich mach mich dann gleich auf den Weg. 

Gruß
ralf


----------



## ohneworte (26. Dezember 2007)

Moin,

heute ist noch kompletter Weihnachtstourismus zur Verwandschaft angesagt!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## maxihb (26. Dezember 2007)

Da ist dir echt was entgangen heute... wenn ich da an das Wildschwein denke, dass nur vom gut haltenden Wildfangzaun von uns abgehalten wurde... um nur das Aufregenste zu nennen... 4 Rehe, ein Eichhörnchen und 4 Std.-MTB-Spaß vom Feinsten!!!

Bis zur nächsten traditionellen Tour... egal ob Samstag, Sonntag oder an Weihnachten!!!

Maxi

PS: Manchmal ist es von Vorteil auf der richtigen Seite des Zauns zu fahren!!!


----------



## ralfathome (26. Dezember 2007)

moin,
dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. 

Gruß
ralf (Dabei! beim traditionellen wilden Mittwoch)


----------



## ohneworte (26. Dezember 2007)

Tja,

ich hatte lediglich 1:22 Stunden Fahrt ohne besondere Vorkommnisse im Vilser Holz und am Heiligenberg.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (27. Dezember 2007)

moin,
am Sonntag ist Crossrennen in Vechta. Der Start Hobbyklasse ist schon um 10:00, deshalb würde ich gegen 8:00 aus Bremen abfahren wollen.

Jemand dabei?  Fahrgemeinschaft?

Gruß
ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (27. Dezember 2007)

@ Ralf 

Rennen werde ich dieses Jahr keine mehr fahren.

@ All 

Wie sieht es denn aus jemand in den nächsten Tagen Lust ein paar ruhige Touren zu drehen.

Gruß Christian 

P.S. Maxi du hast SMS


----------



## ohneworte (27. Dezember 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> @ Ralf
> 
> Rennen werde ich dieses Jahr keine mehr fahren.
> 
> ...




Hi Christian,

Sonntag morgen 10.00 Uhr Syke-Okel an der Sparkasse!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## maxihb (27. Dezember 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> P.S. Maxi du hast SMS



du auch


----------



## ralfathome (27. Dezember 2007)

hi,
@ Christian: ich denke das es bei mir für dieses Jahr auch genügt mit der Rennerei. Das eine Crossrennen am Sonntag noch, und dann ist gut.



Die ersten Ergebnisse vom Rennen am Sonntag in Vechta waren vorhin schon online, gleich anschließend ist auch der Rechner abge.....  

Starterlisten und Ergebnislisten auf der bekannten HP des WEC klicke ich erstmal nicht mehr an.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> hi,
> @ Christian: ich denke das es bei mir für dieses Jahr auch genügt mit der Rennerei. Das eine Crossrennen am Sonntag noch, und dann ist gut.
> 
> 
> ...



Hat er Doch bis zum Eingeschnappt sein gequält? 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## dinosaur (28. Dezember 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> am Sonntag ist Crossrennen in Vechta. Der Start Hobbyklasse ist schon um 10:00, deshalb würde ich gegen 8:00 aus Bremen abfahren wollen.
> 
> Jemand dabei?  Fahrgemeinschaft?
> ...



Ich bin natürlich dabei 
Wg Fahrgemeinschaft können wir uns noch verständigen.
Ciao
dino


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2007)

Moin,

hat jemand Interesse an einer Runde AB-Trail so zwischen 14.00 und 15.00 Uhr? Aber gemütlich!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (28. Dezember 2007)

Moin,

ich fahr mal dann um 14.30 zum HAW. Wer Lust hat soll doch bitte vorbeischauen. Hab sowohl Renner als auch MTB dabei!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ralfathome (28. Dezember 2007)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Ich bin natürlich dabei
> Wg Fahrgemeinschaft können wir uns noch verständigen.
> Ciao
> dino


moin,
freut mich. eine PN hab ich schon mal losgeschickt.

Bis denn dann
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (29. Dezember 2007)

Moin,

wer Lust und Laune hat morgen um 10.00 Uhr in Okel an der Sparkasse treffen um Syke und den Warwer Sand zu rocken.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ralfathome (30. Dezember 2007)

moin,
morgen, also am Montag, Sylvester, 31.12., würde ich am späten Vormittag noch mal für eine entspannte Runde in den Bremer Süden, Wolfsschlucht oder Warwer Sand (Warf er Sand?) 2-3h.

Jemand dabei?

Gruß
ralf


----------



## ohneworte (30. Dezember 2007)

Also ich bin für morgen raus. Brauch mal einen Tag Pause nach 7 Tagen Sport nacheinander. 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## kiko (31. Dezember 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> morgen, also am Montag, Sylvester, 31.12., würde ich am späten Vormittag noch mal für eine entspannte Runde in den Bremer Süden, Wolfsschlucht oder Warwer Sand (Warf er Sand?) 2-3h.
> 
> Jemand dabei?
> ...



wann fährst du wo zum aufsammeln vorbei?


----------



## ralfathome (31. Dezember 2007)

moin,
am Weserwehr, irgendwann zwischen 11:00 und 12:00, wenn Du mitfährst einfach Zeit posten, ggf anderen Treff wenn Du möchtest.

Ich hab Aua von gestern und will nur rollen und die Macken vom Rad testen (Automatik)

Gruß
ralf


----------



## kiko (31. Dezember 2007)

11 bei burger king. muss vorher noch wat futtern. 
kaff natürlich auch.
bis denne

wie lange haben denn heut die geschäfte auf?


----------



## ralfathome (31. Dezember 2007)

11:00 BuK ist gut.

Geschäfte weiß ich nicht, wird ganz bestimmt "individuell verschieden" sein


----------



## kiko (31. Dezember 2007)

so, ersten platten hab ich wech.
bin für bier in plastikfalaschen.
scheiss asipack.


----------



## ralfathome (31. Dezember 2007)

hab mich auch gewundert wie viele Kunden fassungslos vor der verschlossenen Bank rumgejammert haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (31. Dezember 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> hab mich auch gewundert wie viele Kunden fassungslos vor der verschlossenen Bank rumgejammert haben.



Hmmm... gab es in Bremen nicht schon Geldautomaten? Und die Türen der Banken kann man in der Regel nach Feierabend mit der EC-Karte öffnen  

*Wünsche einen guten Rutsch* und ein defektfreies 2008

Maxi


----------



## kiko (31. Dezember 2007)

na ja, unsere tour hats rausgerissen und meine laune erheblich gesteigert.


----------



## ralfathome (1. Januar 2008)

Allen ein frohes Neues und alles Gute für 2008



kiko schrieb:


> na ja, unsere tour hats rausgerissen und meine laune erheblich gesteigert.


und ich bin immer noch beeindruckt!

Bis die Tage
ralf


----------



## ohneworte (1. Januar 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Allen ein frohes Neues und alles Gute für 2008
> 
> 
> und ich bin immer noch beeindruckt!
> ...




Was habt Ihr denn gemacht?


----------



## kiko (1. Januar 2008)

bischen rauf und runter.
wie immer.


----------



## ralfathome (1. Januar 2008)

kiko schrieb:


> bischen rauf und runter.
> wie immer.


und wie immer trau ich mich dann einige Sachen doch nicht zu fahren. Den sandigen Abhang am Krusenberg, dort wo beim Crossrennen die Pavillons aufgebaut waren, bin ich ja "früher" auch schon mal runter: rechts über die kleine Kante und dann nach unten. Seit gestern ist das nur noch der Chickenway, der gerade Weg über die hohe Kante ist locker zu fahren wie ich staunend mitansehen durfte. Da gilt auch der tiefe Lenker und die entsprechende Sitzposion an meiner Karre nicht als Ausrede, ich werde das nie fahren weil ich es *nie* probieren werde.

aber Spaß hat es gestern gemacht.
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (1. Januar 2008)

Wir sind am Sonntag auch da gewesen. 2 Mann sind den Hang runter, 2 unter anderem ich nicht.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (2. Januar 2008)

Wer hat Lust zu einer Tour heute? Bin um 14.00 Uhr am HAW mit Breitreifen und RR:

Gruss
Jens


----------



## maxihb (2. Januar 2008)

Ich wollte mal wieder zur* traditionellen heilige 3 Könige-Tour * aufrufen...  

Sonntag um 10:00 Uhr in Garlstedt an bekannter Örtlichkeit???

Grüße

Maxi


----------



## maxihb (4. Januar 2008)

maxihb schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal wieder zur* traditionellen heilige 3 Könige-Tour * aufrufen...
> 
> Sonntag um 10:00 Uhr in Garlstedt an bekannter Örtlichkeit???
> 
> ...



Hmmm...


----------



## baluweb (4. Januar 2008)

maxihb schrieb:


> Hmmm...



Warum Hmmmm  ???
Es ist doch noch nicht aller Tage Abend. Ich ringe nur noch mit mir, wie meine Füße zu dieser Eiseskälte stehen bzw. welche Gegenstrategien ich noch ergreifen kann...ansonsten sieht es aber doch ganz positiv mit Sonntag aus  
Gruß Marc


----------



## maxihb (4. Januar 2008)

Im Wald ist das nicht so kalt...  

Ich kann dir nur Überschuhe und dicke Socken wärmstens empfehlen... Da merkst du nix mehr von Kälte...

Bis Sonntach

Maxi


----------



## baluweb (4. Januar 2008)

...der Wald Ist Nicht Genug...


----------



## juk (4. Januar 2008)

maxihb schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur Überschuhe und dicke Socken wärmstens empfehlen... Da merkst du nix mehr von Kälte...



Wenn das sooo einfach wäre.....


----------



## kiko (4. Januar 2008)

juk schrieb:


> Wenn das sooo einfach wäre.....



zehen zusammenkneifen und durch....


----------



## baluweb (5. Januar 2008)

Hi Maxi,
ich habe meine Bremsen noch nicht fertig montiert. Ich bin dabei und hoffe auf plangemäße Fertigstellung am heutigen Abend. Wenn ich mich hier nicht mehr melde, dann geht alles klar wie besprochen, ansonsten poste ich bis spätestens morgen um 9 Uhr. Drück die Daumen...
Bis gleich
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (5. Januar 2008)

maxihb schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal wieder zur* traditionellen heilige 3 Könige-Tour * aufrufen...
> 
> Sonntag um 10:00 Uhr in Garlstedt an bekannter Örtlichkeit???
> 
> ...


...latürnich auch wieder auf der Suche nach neuen tollen Wegen, wildschweinfreien Wegen.

Bis morgen 10:00

ralf


----------



## ohneworte (5. Januar 2008)

moin,

ich habe noch eine Gegenveranstaltung: Morgen früh um 10.00 Uhr Okel Sparkasse Krusenberg und Warwer Sand rocken!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## maxihb (5. Januar 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> ...latürnich auch wieder auf der Suche nach neuen tollen Wegen, wildschweinfreien Wegen.
> 
> Bis morgen 10:00
> 
> ralf



Wenn es wieder zur magischen 3er-Runde kommt, dann sollten wir den Wettergott noch etwas bestechen... ich befürchte Schneetreiben vom Feinsten

Bis morgen

Maxi


----------



## ralfathome (5. Januar 2008)

Punkt1: 
die Wetterextremitäten haben den Spaßfaktor der Touren der magischen 3 ja nun nicht eingeschränkt, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Man möge mich da korrigieren, wenn ich irre. 
Punkt2: 
bei der traditionellen Heilige-3-Königs-Tour hatten wir noch nie schlechtes Wetter. 
Punkt3: 
ich lehne mich mal ganz weiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit aus dem Fenster und behaupte, daß morgen nach Hagelsturm und Schneetreiben die Sonne scheint. 
Punkt4:
bis gleich. 

Gruß
ralf  *ungebremst dem Marc die Daumen drückend*


----------



## baluweb (5. Januar 2008)

Habe fertig! Ob sie auch ihren Dienst tun wird sich wohl morgen zeigen...
Bis gleich
Marc

Kommentar zu Ralf: Stimme zu und hoffe auf Punkt 3!


----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2008)

Moin,

war es bei Euch in Garlstedt auch so nass? Wir sahen nach 2 Stunden aus wie die Schweine nach dem Suhlen!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## horst_sonne (6. Januar 2008)

ohneworte schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ich habe noch eine Gegenveranstaltung: Morgen früh um 10.00 Uhr Okel Sparkasse Krusenberg und Warwer Sand rocken!
> 
> ...



Also kannte ich doch jemanden von den Leuten, die gegen 12:45 ihre Bikes in die SUV's packten. 

Gruß vom vorbei rasenden Rennradler. Hatte mich heute morgen spontan für den Renner entschieden, um mich auszutoben. Da ja heute kein Crossrennen war, musste ich mir ja eine Ersatzhandlung suchen, um nicht ganz aus dem Tritt zu kommen: Ergo 15km-Runde Syke-Okel-Syke in 26 Minuten. Das hat richtig gut getan, nach all der bewegungsarmen Zeit. 

BTW: Is jemand von der Runde am nächsten Samstag in HH-Appenbüttel dabei? Ein schnelles, gut auch per Bahn erreichbares Crossrennen. Kann ich nur empfehlen...

In diesem Sinne. Ich wünsch ein schönes Restwochenende. 
Dennsen, Hannes


----------



## ralfathome (6. Januar 2008)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> war es bei Euch in Garlstedt auch so nass? Wir sahen nach 2 Stunden aus wie die Schweine nach dem Suhlen!
> 
> ...


nö, war alles im Rahmen. Leider  auch kein Hagelsturm und auch kein Schneetreiben, dafür pünktlich um 10:00 Sonnenschein. Schön war's. Foto in der Galerie.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2008)

horst_sonne schrieb:


> Also kannte ich doch jemanden von den Leuten, die gegen 12:45 ihre Bikes in die SUV's packten.
> 
> Gruß vom vorbei rasenden Rennradler. Hatte mich heute morgen spontan für den Renner entschieden, um mich auszutoben. Da ja heute kein Crossrennen war, musste ich mir ja eine Ersatzhandlung suchen, um nicht ganz aus dem Tritt zu kommen: Ergo 15km-Runde Syke-Okel-Syke in 26 Minuten. Das hat richtig gut getan, nach all der bewegungsarmen Zeit.
> 
> ...




Moin Hannes,

hab Dir noch Deinen Namen hinterhergebrüllt. Hast Du aber warscheinlich wegen des Fahrtwindes nicht mehr gehört.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> nö, war alles im Rahmen. Leider  auch kein Hagelsturm und auch kein Schneetreiben, dafür pünktlich um 10:00 Sonnenschein. Schön war's. Foto in der Galerie.
> 
> Gruß
> ralf



Dann will ich mal schauen, ich persönlich hatte meine Kamera heute nicht dabei!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## maxihb (6. Januar 2008)

horst_sonne schrieb:


> BTW: Is jemand von der Runde am nächsten Samstag in HH-Appenbüttel dabei? Ein schnelles, gut auch per Bahn erreichbares Crossrennen. Kann ich nur empfehlen...



Hast du mal nen Link???


----------



## ralfathome (6. Januar 2008)

Appenbüttel


----------



## maxihb (6. Januar 2008)

Können die sowas nicht auf den Nachmittag verlegen...  

Dann fahre ich halt nachmittags noch ein Ründchen für mich ganz alleine 

@ Ralf

Danke schön... war mal wieder (so wie immer) ne geile Runde heute!!!

Maxi

PS: ich hab hier den link


----------



## horst_sonne (8. Januar 2008)

maxihb schrieb:


> Hast du mal nen Link???



Ich hab den direkt beim Veranstalter:
http://www.rsg-nordhei.de/Termine/6_Lauf_Stevens_Cross_Cup.html

Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass die Geschichte schon am Vormittag ist  

However, schönen Tag noch, 
Hannes.


----------



## juk (8. Januar 2008)

Falls mein Akku geladen ist, steht bei mir für heute ein lockerer Niteride an. Ab 18:30. Jemand dabei?

Ansonsten... Wie stehts niteridemässig mit dem Rest der Woche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (8. Januar 2008)

juk schrieb:


> Falls mein Akku geladen ist, steht bei mir für heute ein lockerer Niteride an. Ab 18:30. Jemand dabei?
> 
> Ansonsten... Wie stehts niteridemässig mit dem Rest der Woche?



Heute hab ich leider keine Zeit- wo doch so schönes Radwetter ist 
Aber für morgen hab ich schon so was im Sinn gehabt 

Ciao
dino


----------



## ralfathome (8. Januar 2008)

moin,
schade, wäre gern dabei gewesen aber weder heute noch den Rest der Woche hab ich Zeit zum radeln. Vermutlich noch nicht mal am Sonntag. 

Man sieht sich
ralf


----------



## juk (8. Januar 2008)

Dann werd ich wohl heute ne lockere Runde laufen. Vielleicht klappt es ja morgen.

bis denne
Jürgen



P.S.: Nicht zu viel arbeiten!


----------



## ohneworte (8. Januar 2008)

juk schrieb:


> Dann werd ich wohl heute ne lockere Runde laufen. Vielleicht klappt es ja morgen.
> 
> bis denne
> Jürgen
> ...




Wann wolltest Du denn morgen fahren?


----------



## kiko (8. Januar 2008)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Heute hab ich leider keine Zeit- wo doch so schönes Radwetter ist
> Aber für morgen hab ich schon so was im Sinn gehabt
> 
> Ciao
> dino



ist es möglich, das mich dein geparkter dino bei den messehallen, im vorbeihuschen angegrinst hat?


----------



## dinosaur (8. Januar 2008)

kiko schrieb:


> ist es möglich, das mich dein geparkter dino bei den messehallen, im vorbeihuschen angegrinst hat?



Nö, der war heute eingesperrt 
Für morgen schlag ich mal 18:15 = Nightride ab HaW vor. Definitive Zusage von mir dann morgen bis 17:30 
Ciao
dino


----------



## juk (8. Januar 2008)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wann wolltest Du denn morgen fahren?



Frühestens ab 18:30. Über Verschiebung nach hinten können wir reden.


Edit: Für 18:15 muss ich mich SEHR beeilen. Ist aber evtl. drin.


----------



## dinosaur (9. Januar 2008)

juk schrieb:


> Frühestens ab 18:30. Über Verschiebung nach hinten können wir reden.
> 
> 
> Edit: Für 18:15 muss ich mich SEHR beeilen. Ist aber evtl. drin.



Wenns nicht regnet ist 18:30 für mich ok
dino


----------



## juk (9. Januar 2008)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Wenns nicht regnet ist 18:30 für mich ok
> dino



Sehe ich genau so!


----------



## baluweb (10. Januar 2008)

TOURAUFRUF: 
Sonntag, 13.01.08 um 10 Uhr an bekannter Stelle in Garlstedt!!! Ich muss doch irgendwie wieder in Form kommen...
Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FORT_man (10. Januar 2008)

baluweb schrieb:


> TOURAUFRUF:
> Sonntag, 13.01.08 um 10 Uhr an bekannter Stelle in Garlstedt!!! Ich muss doch irgendwie wieder in Form kommen...
> Gruß Marc



Hi Marc,

wie kommt man denn von Bremen aus dahin bzw. wo ist euer Treffpunkt? Ich war noch nie in Garlstedt, würde das Gelände aber gerne mal ausprobieren.
Wer will noch mit?

Gruß Martin


----------



## baluweb (10. Januar 2008)

Hi Martin,
eine der älteren Anfahrtsbeschreibungen aus diesem Thread lautet: Treffpunkt auf dem Parkplatz an der alten B6 in Garlstedt Fahrtrichtung HB bei Km 36,3.

Aber Ralf hat vor kurzem eine etwas genauere Beschreibung abgegeben, die habe ich aber auf die schnelle nicht gefunden...einfach mal den Thread nach hinten blättern. Gruß Marc


----------



## safety (11. Januar 2008)

baluweb schrieb:


> Hi Martin,
> eine der älteren Anfahrtsbeschreibungen aus diesem Thread lautet: Treffpunkt auf dem Parkplatz an der alten B6 in Garlstedt Fahrtrichtung HB bei Km 36,3.
> 
> Aber Ralf hat vor kurzem eine etwas genauere Beschreibung abgegeben, die habe ich aber auf die schnelle nicht gefunden...einfach mal den Thread nach hinten blättern. Gruß Marc



Hier ist die genauere Beschreibung:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4304526&postcount=5075

@ Marc: 
Würde mich am So. gerne dazugesellen kann aber nur bis 12.00 Uhr, d.h. unterwegs müsste ich abspringen und optimal wäre wenn wir die Tour so wählen das ich mir nicht alleine den Weg zurück zum Parkplatz suchen muß! 
Werde mein Kommen aber noch androhen


----------



## maxihb (11. Januar 2008)

Alle sind in Garlstedt und ich hocke in Hamburg rum... 

Bis demnäxt

Maxi


----------



## ralfathome (11. Januar 2008)

moin,
tja Maxi, hast Du denn eines Deiner Räder dabei? Oder wenigstens ein paar schöne Einzelteile? 

Hamburg und Umland mit MTB oder Renner ist doch mal was Anderes. 

Gruß
ralf


----------



## maxihb (12. Januar 2008)

Ja, ich fahre von hier aus um 12 Uhr mit dem Auto in Richtung Harburg... mal schaun ob ich diese komischen Hügel von denen du gesprochen hast auch finde  

Ein paar Einzelteile muß ich Freitag auf dem Heimweg bzw. Samstag bei diesem bekannten großen Zweiradcenter erwerben... und für den Rest geht eine Onlinebestellung raus  

Solltest du spontan heute oder morgen zu einer HaBe-Runde Zeit und Lust haben, könntest du dich eben melden! Handynummer ist bekannt, oder?

Grüße

Maxi


----------



## ralfathome (12. Januar 2008)

maxihb schrieb:


> [....
> ]mal schaun ob ich diese komischen Hügel von denen du gesprochen hast auch finde
> [......]
> 
> Maxi


hi,
von "komischen Hügeln" habe ich im Zusammenhang mit den HaBe's ganz sicher nie gesprochen.

Es wird mir ein Vergnügen sein, Dich bei einer Tour in die HaBe's zu begleiten. Ma gucken wer zuletzt  

Morgen ist allerdings suboptimal

Gruß
ralf


----------



## baluweb (12. Januar 2008)

[@ Marc: 
Würde mich am So. gerne dazugesellen kann aber nur bis 12.00 Uhr, d.h. unterwegs müsste ich abspringen und optimal wäre wenn wir die Tour so wählen das ich mir nicht alleine den Weg zurück zum Parkplatz suchen muß! 
Werde mein Kommen aber noch androhen[/QUOTE]

...das passt super. Die letzten Touren haben ja gezeigt, dass meine Kondition eh nicht für mehr reicht. Also bis MOrgen!
Marc


----------



## maxihb (13. Januar 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> hi,
> von "komischen Hügeln" habe ich im Zusammenhang mit den HaBe's ganz sicher nie gesprochen.



Stimmt! Der Begriff "komische Hügel" war meine Kreation, und ich werde ihn bestimmt nicht wieder im Zusammenhang mit den HaBe nennen. Ich hab sowas von männlicher Katze in den Beinen, dass ist nicht mehr feierlich 
-Heulmodus aus-  


Grüße

Maxi

PS: Viel Spaß in Garlstedt heute...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## safety (13. Januar 2008)

10.00 Uhr Garlstedt auf'm Parkplatz.
Bis gleich!


----------



## baluweb (13. Januar 2008)

maxihb schrieb:


> Grüße Maxi
> PS: Viel Spaß in Garlstedt heute...



Hi Maxi,
deine Grüße haben uns wieder mal zu einem sonnigen und bestens fahrbaren Tourentag verholfen. Sehr klasse Runde heute. Auf das du nicht zu lange fremd fährst und bald wieder in heimischen Gefilden deine Stollen in den Dreck rammst...
Marc


----------



## FORT_man (13. Januar 2008)

Yeah, das war heute echt prima, bis zum nächsten Mal  

Gruß Martinez


----------



## safety (14. Januar 2008)

Ich schließe mich an, nette kleine Runde gestern bei Traumwetter 

Fürchte nur das ich die abgestrampelten Kalorien beim Grünkohlessen locker wieder reingeholt habe 

Das soll aber Grund für eine nächste Tour sein...


----------



## maxihb (14. Januar 2008)

baluweb schrieb:


> Hi Maxi,
> deine Grüße haben uns wieder mal zu einem sonnigen und bestens fahrbaren Tourentag verholfen. Sehr klasse Runde heute. Auf das du nicht zu lange fremd fährst und bald wieder in heimischen Gefilden deine Stollen in den Dreck rammst...
> Marc



Super, dass ihr auch nen sonnigen Trainingstag hattet...  

Ich würde gerne nächsten Sonntag das Spiel mit den Stollen und dem Dreck  noch mal ausprobieren   Wäre 10 Uhr in Ordnung?

Grüße aus HH

Maxi


----------



## maxihb (15. Januar 2008)

Wir wollen unsere traditionelle Sonntagstour als offizielle MTBvD "RG Bremen und Umland"- Veranstaltung ankündigen!!!

schaut euch mal den Link an

Grüße und bis Sonntag 

Maxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (15. Januar 2008)

moin,
es wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht wenn uns für die eine oder andere Örtlichkeit zwischen B6 und A27 zwecks Rundenplanung mal adäquate Namen einfallen würden. 

Gruß
ralf


----------



## maxihb (15. Januar 2008)

Ich könnte schon mal den Wildschweinpfad anbieten... aber langfahren darfst du dort alleine


----------



## Geestraider (16. Januar 2008)

auch hier nochmal...alle mal bitte abstimmen für mehr MTB auf eurosport 
vielleicht kommt ihr mit eurem wildschweinpfad ja noch ins fernsehen


----------



## ralfathome (19. Januar 2008)

moin,
eigentlich freue ich mich Schwein gehabt zu haben daß meine Stürze nicht auf Du Tube zu sehen sind.  Äh, oder habe ich etwas verpaßt? 

Fernsehen ist out.

Sonntag, 10:00, Garlstedt am Parkplatz an der ehemaligen B6 ist in.

Bis denn dann 
ralf


----------



## cand.arch (20. Januar 2008)

Moin, will noch jemand mit nach Hamburg zu den Cyclassics? Wir formieren uns gerade im Nachbarforum... 

http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=699222#post699222


----------



## maxihb (20. Januar 2008)

Nö....


----------



## DAMDAM (20. Januar 2008)

@cand.arch

"Formieren" kann man das natürlich auch nennen ... mir würden da noch andere Wörter für einfallen ... aber nicht das ihr über das "Formieren" das Training vergesst  , bei einer so starken Equipe


----------



## cand.arch (20. Januar 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> @cand.arch
> 
> "Formieren" kann man das natürlich auch nennen ...



 naja, mal schauen was draus wird...


----------



## ralfathome (20. Januar 2008)

cand.arch schrieb:


> naja, mal schauen was draus wird...


Du machst das schon, wird schon werden!!

Ich möchte doch möglichst vielen *glücklichen* Expressos auf der Runde noch 'ne volle Trinkflasche zuwerfen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß
ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (20. Januar 2008)

... ein bißchen Spaß muss sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (21. Januar 2008)

ohne Spaß geht gar nix

für Maxi: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ewqeheLL_I


----------



## juk (21. Januar 2008)

Ihr verkennt völlig den Ernst der Lage.


----------



## maxihb (21. Januar 2008)

Ich nehm das alles nicht so ernst   

Da kann die Lage sein wie sie will!!!

@ Ralf: Wer sein Rad liebt, läuft hinterher!!!


----------



## ralfathome (22. Januar 2008)

moin,
ich werde nachher noch eine Runde mit Licht durch die Gegend kurbeln. 
Am liebsten auf dreckfreien trockenen Wegen. 
Vielleicht möchte jemand mit?

Einfach Treff und Zeit posten.

Etwas kurzfristig, bin wech. Näxtmal. 


Gruß
ralf


----------



## juk (22. Januar 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> ich werde nachher noch eine Runde mit Licht durch die Gegend kurbeln.
> Am liebsten auf dreckfreien trockenen Wegen.



Evtl. wäre ich morgen für so'n Quatsch zu haben. Ab 18:30.


----------



## ralfathome (22. Januar 2008)

Evtl ich auch wieder, evtl aber nur bei schönem Wetter.

Es ist aber sehr riskant, mit mir auf Tour zu gehen. Seit dem Kettenriss in Lohne an meiner Kiste ist bei allen Touren den Mitfahrern mehr oder weniger großes technisches Malheur widerfahren 

War vorhin mit dem Einkaufsrad rumbrezeln. Schöner langer Radstand, das hat was.

@Maxi: nimmst Du das Mountie mit?


----------



## maxihb (23. Januar 2008)

@ Ralf

Das Scotty liegt geputzt und verpackt in dem Auto, dass mich gleich nach Hamburg bringen wird... Sa 12:30 Kärnter Hütte?

Maxi


----------



## juchhu (23. Januar 2008)

maxihb schrieb:


> @ Ralf
> 
> Das Scotty liegt geputzt und verpackt in dem Auto, dass mich gleich nach Hamburg bringen wird... Sa 12:30 Kärnter Hütte?
> 
> Maxi



Unterlagen bekommen?

VG Martin


----------



## DAMDAM (23. Januar 2008)

wo liegt denn die Hütte genau ? Und wisst ihr schon was über das Wetter am Wochenende ?

Gruß Christian ( Der umbedingt mal wieder aufs Rad muss)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (23. Januar 2008)

moin,
die Wettervorhersagen sind ja nicht so toll.

Christian kann auf jeden Fall gern bei mir mitfahren, oder wir treffen uns auf der A1 oder A27 und fahren im Konvoi, die navitaugliche Adresse bekommst Du so oder so per PN.

Da Maxi z.Zt. in Hamburg zwangsverpflichtet ist und ich gern wieder mal in die HaBe's möchte haben wir abgesprochen, uns bei einigermaßen gutem Wetter am kommenden WE an der Kärntner Hütte zu treffen. Entsprechende Wetterprognosen vorausgesetzt hätte ich diesen Plan auch am Donnerstag oder Freitag noch öffentlich gepostet.

Wegen heute Abend bin ich unentschlossen, aber zu zweit oder zu mehreren ist es auf jeden Fall leichter, sich zu moti4en.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (23. Januar 2008)

Na gut, wenn das Wetter einigermaßen Stabil ist können wir das ja am Freitag nochmal abkaspern. Ich bin heute schon gefahren, da ich heute Abend noch Krafttraining habe. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (23. Januar 2008)

Hi ihr... mein Dienst für Samstag hat sich grade geändert! Würde gerne auf Sonntag 12:30 Uhr wechseln...

Grüße

Maxi

@ juchhu: Hab sie!!!


----------



## juk (23. Januar 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Wegen heute Abend bin ich unentschlossen, aber zu zweit oder zu mehreren ist es auf jeden Fall leichter, sich zu moti4en.



Im Wald ist es zu matschig und aufm Asphalt zu windig. Ich geh ne kleine Runde laufen. Das muss reichen.

bis demnäxt mal...
Jürgen


----------



## ralfathome (23. Januar 2008)

moin,
ich hätte wissen müssen das Juk das mit dem Technik-Malheur Ernst nimmt. Ich habe ihn vergrault. 

Ich bleibe zu Hause

Gruß
ralf


----------



## juk (23. Januar 2008)

Das Wetter hat mich vergrault! *grummel*

Hab beim letzten Mittwochsniteride mit Dino vom Matsch so viel Kraft rauben lassen, daß ich aufm Rückweg am Deich nur noch gelitten habe. So macht's keinen Spaß!
Und Asphalt-only bringts auch nich....

Ich stell mich mädchenhaft an, i know!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (23. Januar 2008)

och, ich bin ja wegen dem schönen Wetter gestern schon los. Ehrlicherweise gebe ich zu, heute nicht so richtig motiviert gewesen zu sein. Das liegt auch daran, daß mir das Reinigen und Trocknen der Klamotten so langsam auf den Senkel geht.
Dann sind wir ja schon zwei "Mädchen"


----------



## kiko (23. Januar 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> ..... daß mir das Reinigen und Trocknen der Klamotten so langsam auf den Senkel geht.


ach, echt?


----------



## juchhu (23. Januar 2008)

maxihb schrieb:


> Hi ihr... mein Dienst für Samstag hat sich grade geändert! Würde gerne auf Sonntag 12:30 Uhr wechseln...
> 
> Grüße
> 
> ...



Deute ich die drei Ausrufezeichen richtig?! 
Hat sie Dir gefallen?


----------



## juk (24. Januar 2008)

Ich werde vermutlich morgen (Freitag) gegen 15:30 eine gaaaaaanz lockere Tour starten. AB-Trail rückwärts oder so. Hat jemand Interesse?


----------



## maxihb (25. Januar 2008)

Da machst du bitte ein Video von, ja? Ich möchte dich echt gerne mal sehen, wenn du den AB-Trail rückwätrs fährst...


----------



## juk (25. Januar 2008)

Tja....
Hat sich niemand gemeldet, der die Kamera hält. Bin ja auch selbst schuld. Gaaaaaanz lockere Touren werden hier halt nicht mehr angeboten.  

bis demnäxt (irgendwann bin ich auch wieder fit)
Jürgen


----------



## ralfathome (25. Januar 2008)

moin,
sorry Jürgen, für 15:30 HaW hatte ich leider zu spät Feierabend. Und eine g6xanz lockere Runde fahre ich gern mit. 

HaBe's am Sonntag würde ich riskieren. 11:30 Abfahrt in HB, 12:30 KH.

Zitat Maxi: "Du bist so gut zu mir" Das denkst Du hoffentlich am Sonntag nach der Tour auch noch. Ich werde mir Mühe geben, schöne Wege zu fahren.

Ich würde die Tour am Samstag noch in einem HH-Fred plazieren, wenn es keine Einwände gibt.

Ist Christian dabei? Wer noch?


----------



## DAMDAM (25. Januar 2008)

Ich bin für Sonntag leider raus ! Habe eine Muskelverhärtung in der rechten Wade, habe das heute ausprobiert aber da geht kaum Druck aufs Pedal. Ich hoffe das war nicht das letzte Mal das eine Tour in der Habe´s gefahren wird


----------



## kiko (26. Januar 2008)

hab mal wat gegen die baumstammpest unternommen.
tretlager nun in 40cm höhe.
https://fotoalbum.web.de/gast/amigo8225/hoch
komm nur nich mehr mit die quaddeln aufn boden.
man kann nich alles haben


----------



## ralfathome (26. Januar 2008)

moin, 
extra zum Befahren der Überflutungsgebiete höhergelgt?
Hauptsache das Klappern ist wech. 

Viel Spaß beim Testen
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (26. Januar 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> extra zum Befahren der Überflutungsgebiete höhergelgt?
> Hauptsache das Klappern ist wech.
> 
> ...



dat klappern war echt nervig.
passt aber noch nich so ganz. schwinge schleift am kettenblatt. muss das tretlager noch mal raus.
https://fotoalbum.web.de/gast/amigo8225/hoch


----------



## maxihb (27. Januar 2008)

@ ralf:

mal die PN checken... 

Grüße


----------



## ralfathome (27. Januar 2008)

moin,
PN und Webcams sind gecheckt, in HH schüttet und stürmt es.

Ich fahre gleich noch ein wenig Warwer Sand oder Krusenberg.


----------



## ralfathome (28. Januar 2008)




----------



## dinosaur (28. Januar 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


>



 
Was ist der Grund Ihrer unangemessenen Heiterkeit, my lord? 

Die Wettervorhersage verspricht für morgen einen sternenklaren Himmel- also beste Voraussetzung für einen schönen Nightride 
angesicht der vorangegangenen Regentage aber gerne mal als ruhige Asphaltrunde;
muß ja auch mal den neuen Crosser bewegen 
Ich starte dann wohl 18:30 ab HaW. Bestätigung hier bis morgen 17:30. 

Ciao
dino 

ps: Winterpause zuende


----------



## juk (28. Januar 2008)

Hmm..... Asphalt only? Dann wäre ich evtl. auch dabei. Aber bitte nur GA! (was immer das bedeutet)


----------



## juk (29. Januar 2008)

Nenene.... Ich sag mal wieder ab. GA wär mir zu wild. Ich werde mir gleich ne Omi suchen die mir Windschatten gibt, und dann gaaaanz locker ausrollen.

Hab noch schwere Beine vom übertrainieren in der letzten Woche.


----------



## dinosaur (29. Januar 2008)

Dann werd ich halt alleine ein wenig den Deich rollen. Fahr aber um 18:30 am HaW vorbei- für Kurzentschlossene

Ciao
dino


----------



## Costen (29. Januar 2008)

Hallo ihr,
leider bin ich zwar noch nie mit einem von Euch gefahren, dennoch habe ich mich die Tage mal hingesetzt und eine Website für Bremen rund ums Rad angefertigt.
Es würde mich freuen wenn es bei euch das Interesse weckt und wir mal zusammen biken 
*jung und alt sind herzlich Willkommen*

www.MTB-Bremen.de.vu

mfg
Costen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FORT_man (29. Januar 2008)

@ Costen:
Hallo und willkommen hier im Forum. In den nächsten Tagen werde ich hier auch noch mal was posten, hängt aber auch immer so ein wenig vom Wetter ab. Heute war ich lange in der Firma und konnte nicht mit Dino mitfahren. Hätte ich sonst gemacht  

@ Kiko:
Hi, ich glaube, ich habe Dich heute morgen an der Kreuzung Lloydstraße gesehen, das schwarze neue Alufully?

Gruß und bis die Tage

Martinez


----------



## Costen (1. Februar 2008)

Moin,
da das Wetter ja gerade sehr mies ist...leider... hab ich überlegt wer hätte denn mal lust zu klettern ? sprich an einer Indoorwand ?


Und wenn das Wetter wieder besser ist, würde ich mal einen Trip mit dem MTB vorschlagen! ,,trocken" würde ja schon reichen!

mfg
Costen


----------



## kiko (1. Februar 2008)

FORT_man schrieb:


> @ Costen:
> Hallo und willkommen hier im Forum. In den nächsten Tagen werde ich hier auch noch mal was posten, hängt aber auch immer so ein wenig vom Wetter ab. Heute war ich lange in der Firma und konnte nicht mit Dino mitfahren. Hätte ich sonst gemacht
> 
> @ Kiko:
> ...



neu 
nee.
loydstrasse 7:30 
jo.


----------



## ralfathome (6. Februar 2008)

moin,
am Donnerstag werde ich wohl ein wenig durch die night riden. Fährt jemand mit?

Am Samstag wollte ich mal wieder Richtung Oellager und auch noch ein wenig weiter die Weser hinauf.
Mag jemand mit?

Gruß
ralf

Schon gesehen: she's f***ing Matt Damon


----------



## Costen (6. Februar 2008)

Moin,
wann wolltest denn Samstag losfahren ?


----------



## juchhu (6. Februar 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> am Donnerstag werde ich wohl ein wenig durch die night riden. Fährt jemand mit?
> 
> Am Samstag wollte ich mal wieder Richtung Oellager und auch noch ein wenig weiter die Weser hinauf.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (6. Februar 2008)

Samstag hätte ich auch Lust auf eine ausgedehnte Grundlagen-Runde, um die Semsterferien undden Beginn des Klausurenstresses einzuleuten.

@Ralf 

Ich fahre gerne ins Öllager, aber was haltet ihr mal wieder vom Weyerberg mit Ab-trail davor ?

Gruß Christian 

P.S. Am Samstag soll das Wetter schlechthin werden (14° und Sonne )


----------



## dinosaur (6. Februar 2008)

@Ralfatom
Am Donnerstag nightriden 18:30 HAW würde mir passen, aber nur wenns nicht zu feucht von oben ist und wegen der Niederschläge in den letzten Tagen auch gerne als lockere Runde auf festeren Untergründen. Würde dann bis 17:30 definitiv bescheidsagen.
Am Samstag darfs gerne schmutzig werden 
Einen nicht zu späten Start (10:00?) fände ich gut. 

Ciao 
dino


----------



## Costen (6. Februar 2008)

Okay dann diesmal ohne mich ! Muss leider biss 11 Uhr Arbeiten und danach Shoppen ,,,,
dann nächstes mal...

mfg
Costen


----------



## juk (6. Februar 2008)

dinosaur schrieb:


> @Ralfatom
> Am Donnerstag nightriden 18:30 HAW würde mir passen, aber nur wenns nicht zu feucht von oben ist und wegen der Niederschläge in den letzten Tagen auch gerne als lockere Runde auf festeren Untergründen.



Dem würde ich mich anschließen!


----------



## juk (7. Februar 2008)

Hmpf... Kann man hier gar nicht mehr editieren?  

Kleine Einschränkung meinerseits: Weiss gar nicht, ob meine Akkus geladen sind. Falls ich also nicht pünktlich bin, sind sie's nicht.  

Bitte max. 3 min. auf den ollen juk warten! Gerne weniger.


----------



## maxihb (7. Februar 2008)

Samstag klingt doch ganz gut!!! Da wär ich wohl bei!!!


----------



## ralfathome (7. Februar 2008)

moin,
um 18:30 werde ich am HaW warten, mit breiten Reifen und wahrscheinlich  umzingelt von Dackelschneidern.

Edith ist auch noch da: laßt mich nicht hängen

Bis denn dann
ralf


----------



## dinosaur (7. Februar 2008)

Komme mit Crosser.
Gibt ja im Dunkeln zum Glück nicht so viel zu Fotografieren 
Bis 18:30
dino


----------



## ralfathome (7. Februar 2008)

die Nachbarn versammeln sich auch, gleicher Ort gleiche Zeit.

Du erkennst mich an der Lampe auf dem Helm.  

Iiich haaab näh Zwiebel aufm Kopp, ich bin .....


Crosser!  Du bist fies. Und festen Untergrund wünschen sich der Herr auch noch. Das wird lustich bis der Arzt kommt.

Juk? Juuuukkkk!!!! Hilfe!


----------



## ohneworte (7. Februar 2008)

Hey Ralf,

warst Du nicht der fleissigste Weser-Ems-Cup-Crosser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (8. Februar 2008)

Moin 

Wann und wo soll es denn nun morgen (am Samstag) losgehen ? 10:00 Uhr Weserwehr ?


----------



## ralfathome (8. Februar 2008)

moin,
sorry wenn ich so spät zur Samstagstour poste. 

Ich hatte die Runde zwar angeschubst, möchte aber nach einer anstrengenden Arbeitswoche nix mehr entscheiden und nix guiden oder sonstwas, am liebsten nur irgendwo mitfahren.

10:00 ist für mich ok, ich schaue heute Abend noch mal rein ob etwas angesagt ist.

 
ralf von zu Hause


----------



## maxihb (8. Februar 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Wann und wo soll es denn nun morgen (am Samstag) losgehen ? 10:00 Uhr Weserwehr ?



Also ich würde den Startpunkt HaW bevorzugen, da ich dort direkt von der Autobahn komme und das Rad auspacken kann und nicht erst durch sie Stadt muß...


----------



## dinosaur (8. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
von mir aus können wir um 10°° am HAW starten und dann nach Mopswede fahren. AB-Trail vorweg fände ich nicht so attraktiv, lieber ein bischen länger am Weyerberg rumkurven und ggf dann alternativen Rückweg über Ritterhude?
So 3-4 Stunden könnens von mir aus werden, kann man ja aber alles unterwegs besprechen- also nicht abschrecken lassen wenn jemand kürzer fahren will und äh- natürlich kein Renntempo- ich möchte morgen Sänfte fahren 
Ciao
dino


----------



## maxihb (8. Februar 2008)

Schönes Bergtraining am Weyer würde mir gefallen... komme auf jeden Fall, bitte im Fall eines Falles auf mich warten (wobei ich von diesem Fall nicht ausgehe...)


----------



## FORT_man (8. Februar 2008)

Hallöchen,

ich kann morgen leider nicht mitkommen, da ich morgen nicht in HB bin-außerdem ist meine mittelschwere Erkältung noch nicht ganz weg  
Naja, es soll ja ein sehr gutes Wetter geben, Sonnenbrille nicht vergessen. Mal sehen, was in den nächsten Tagen noch so kommt, vielleicht noch mal ein Nightride am Mittwoch. Ich melde mich dann noch

viel Spaß morgen

Martinez


----------



## ralfathome (8. Februar 2008)

10:00 am Haus am Walde, bin dabei.

Am Mopsberg in Mordswede das weitere Vorhaben auskaspern ist auch gut.

Ortsunkundige werden am Weyerberg auf keinen Fall allein gelassen.
(Für den Fall das welche unentschlossen sind) 
Sonnenbrille, Sonnencreme, kurze Hose, wat noch.


----------



## dinosaur (8. Februar 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Sonnenbrille, Sonnencreme, kurze Hose, wat noch.



Höhenmesser


----------



## ralfathome (8. Februar 2008)

Anti-Satttelstützenknackenfett  

http://www.radamring.de/de/rad/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (8. Februar 2008)

Moin 

Ich werde um 10:00UHr beim HaW sein


----------



## juk (8. Februar 2008)

Hm.... evtl. warte ich am Kuhsiel.
(mit einem immer noch ganz schmutzigem Bike  )

Falls ich nicht da bin, weiter fahren! Nicht warten!


----------



## juk (9. Februar 2008)

brrrrrrr..... viel zu kalt!! 
Ich warte auf die versprochenen 10°!


----------



## maxihb (9. Februar 2008)

War doch ganz nett warm heute... zum Ende der geilen Mopswede-AB-Trail-Runde ging mir allerdings etwas die Luft raus... (und das lag zu 100% am Vorderreifen)!!! Vielen Dank noch mal an den 24 Stunden-Mann Ralfatom fürs Pumpe leihen bzw. pumpen   Jetzt ist er ganz platt...

Ansonsten freue ich mich auf die Sichtung der heutigen Fotos in diversen Fotoalben und auf die nächste Runde bei soooo super Wetter... und wir hatten echt Wetter heute!

Grüße

Maxi


----------



## ralfathome (9. Februar 2008)

juk schrieb:


> brrrrrrr..... viel zu kalt!!
> Ich warte auf die versprochenen 10°!


Wir wollten ja auch nicht schwimmen gehen. Vielleicht hätte man das explizit erwähnen sollen.

Die Fotos sind en gros dann doch nicht so doll, sorry.

Luft pumpen, da nich für! 
Übrigens ist der Reifen wohl ganz platt, nicht der ralf!


----------



## maxihb (9. Februar 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Übrigens ist der Reifen wohl ganz platt, nicht der ralf!



Na wenn ich den Ralf mal ganz platt sehen möchte, dann mach ich nen Sonntagsausflug zum Nürburgring... sonst wird das wohl nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (9. Februar 2008)

Hi aus der Nachbarstadt...

Habe gesehen, dass ihr ab und an auch mal in Garlstedt fahrt.
Ihr trefft euch dann an einem Parkplatz an der alten B 6. Wo ist das?
Wo fahrt ihr denn da genau? Auf dem Treppenübungsplatz?  
Gibt es da was Nettes zum Fahren?

Werde Ende März wohl ein paar Tage da sein und will dann die dortige Gegend unsicher machen...

Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir mal ein paar Anregungen zukommen lassen würdet...

Bis dann und für Morgen eine nette Ausfahrt...


----------



## dinosaur (9. Februar 2008)

Waren heute übrigens 400 hm !!!  und für mich 68,5 Km. Schöne Frühlingstour 
Ciao
dino


----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2008)

Wir hatten heute mal wieder die 635 Höhenmeter-Tour! War mit meiner Erkältung ne ordentliche Quälerei!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## juk (11. Februar 2008)

Wäre ein Niteride am morgigen Dienstag ab 18:30 von allgemeinem Interesse?

Gruß,
Jürgen



P.S.: Es muss sich auch niemand in meiner Nähe schämen! Habe am WE mein Bike mit Hochdruck geputzt! Quasi.


----------



## cand.arch (11. Februar 2008)

juk schrieb:


> Wäre ein Niteride am morgigen Dienstag ab 18:30 von allgemeinem Interesse? ...



Bist du dir da sicher? Für morgen sind höchstens 6°C angesagt! Das ist doch eigentlich nicht 
dein bevorzugter Temperaturbereich, oder war es dir am Samstag zu warm


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2008)

cand.arch schrieb:


> Bist du dir da sicher? Für morgen sind höchstens 6°C angesagt! Das ist doch eigentlich nicht
> dein bevorzugter Temperaturbereich, oder war es dir am Samstag zu warm



Der Juk hat jetzt innere Hitze!


----------



## juk (11. Februar 2008)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Der Juk hat jetzt innere Hitze!



YESS!! Ich bin heisssssss!!!  

Also: Dienstag, 18.30. HaW.


----------



## DAMDAM (11. Februar 2008)

Naja mein Rad ist im Moment richtig dreckig und sowieso fahre ich lieber bei Sonnenschein!


----------



## FORT_man (11. Februar 2008)

juk schrieb:


> YESS!! Ich bin heisssssss!!!
> 
> Also: Dienstag, 18.30. HaW.



Leider bin ich morgen bis 18:00 in der Firma, da wird das bei mir nix mit MTB-Fahren. Mittwoch wäre wohl drin.

Gruß Martinez


----------



## ralfathome (11. Februar 2008)

juk schrieb:


> Wäre ein Niteride am morgigen Dienstag ab 18:30 von allgemeinem Interesse?
> 
> Gruß,
> Jürgen


moin,
Interresse und sogar Zeit, bin dabei.
Wohin soll es denn gehen?

Gruß
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tretmuehle (12. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

nachfolgend Touraufruf für Kurzentschlossene  

Termin: Samstag, 16.02.2008
Treffen: 06:00 Uhr  Bremen Hbf / Le Cro Bag /Bahnhofshalle
Ziel: Goslar (Harz)
Tour: ca. 72 km bei ca. 1.750 hm (Goslar-Hahnenklee-Schulenberg-Okerstausee-Goslar)

Die An-/Abreise erfolgt mit der Bahn  Ankunft in Goslar ca. 09.00 Uhr / Rückfahrt ab Goslar ca. 17.00 Uhr, eventuell auch erst 19:00 Uhr. Fahrtkosten (Niedersachsenticket) pro Nase ca. EUR 10 bis 13, je nach Anzahl der Mitfahrer.

Die Wettervorhersage ist  noch zumindest  hervorragend: Sonne bei -3 Grad   

Interessierte Mitfahrer posten bitte hier im Thread oder per PN an mich.

Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## juk (12. Februar 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> Interresse und sogar Zeit, bin dabei.
> Wohin soll es denn gehen?



AB-Trail ohne Matsch?


----------



## ralfathome (12. Februar 2008)

moin,
vom famous matschless AB-Trail habe ich schon oft gehört, bin gern dabei!

Bis nachher
ralf


----------



## horst_sonne (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

nach dem extensiven gerennradel letztes Wochenende plane ich für das nächste Wochenende eine ausgiebige Tour mit dem Crosser. Tempo ist dabei dann eher ruhig und ich denke, ich kann in der Bremer Umgebung alles mit dem Crosser fahren. Wenn nicht wird geschultert und gerannt. 

Es sollen so 5h+ werden und ich suche ortskundige Mitstreiter, die eine solche Tour in und um Bremen auch füllen können. 

Wer ist dabei? zB. der Ralf ist doch für so lange Touren immer zu haben... oder andere rennorientierte Fahrer, die jetzt ihre Grundlagen aufbauen wollen und müssen...

Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand findet. Bin zeitlich und örtlich recht flexibel. Und desto weiter der Treffpunkt von Bremen Hastedt entfernt ist, desto kürzer kann die eigentliche Tour sein  

Gruß, Hannes.

Tante edith meint, dass der Plan natürlich nicht unumstößlich ist. Sollte es tollwütige Hunde und Katzen regnen, werde ich natürlich keine 5h auf dem Rad sitzen.


----------



## ralfathome (13. Februar 2008)

moin, Sie haben geläutet?
5h füllen geht schon, kein Problem. 

In RR-News hat Axel bei den Crossern für Samstag angeschubst, Oyter See und Achimer Oellager sind die Ziele. Und da fällt mir auch noch mehr lohnenswertes an der Weser ein.

Hab leider im Moment nur das Fully fahrbereit, ohne Flaschenhalter, und das ist mir dann für eine Crossertour zu heftig. Ich werde mal das blaue aus Stahl fein machen, für alle Fälle.

Ma gucken wie das flunzt, über zwei Foren hinweg?


PN hab ich gerade gelesen,     , Menno!!
Gute und schnelle Genesung!!!!


----------



## horst_sonne (13. Februar 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> In RR-News hat Axel bei den Crossern für Samstag angeschubst...



Genau das wollte ich nach dem Abendbrot auch machen. Je größer die Leser-Schar, desto wahrscheinlicher ist es, das eine Gruppe zusammenkommt. Ich lese gleich mal drüben nach. 

Dennsen, Hannes.


----------



## maSk (13. Februar 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> In RR-News hat Axel bei den Crossern für Samstag angeschubst, Oyter See und Achimer Oellager sind die Ziele. Und da fällt mir auch noch mehr lohnenswertes an der Weser ein.



Also wenn sich ein Startpunkt und eine Uhrzeit finden lässt die passabel sind, würde ich wohl auch mit machen, muss nur noch sehen das ich meine Schaltung wieder flott bekomme.
Währe dann ja quasi mein erste Ausflug mit IBC Foren membern


----------



## DAMDAM (13. Februar 2008)

Bin zur Zeit zwa voll im Lernstress , aber bevor mir die Decke auf den Kopf fällt melde ich mal Interesse für das Wochenende an ! (Gerne auch etwas länger !) [Hoffen wir mal, dass meine Kettenblätter bis dahin da sind sonst wirds laut  ]

Gruß Christian


----------



## FORT_man (13. Februar 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Bin zur Zeit zwa voll im Lernstress , aber bevor mir die Decke auf den Kopf fällt melde ich mal Interesse für das Wochenende an ! (Gerne auch etwas länger !) [Hoffen wir mal, dass meine Kettenblätter bis dahin da sind sonst wirds laut  ]
> 
> Gruß Christian



Hallöchen,

ich melde auch schon mal mein Interesse an.

Gruß und bis zum WE

Martinez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## horst_sonne (13. Februar 2008)

Die Kommunikation über zwei Foren hinweg läuft schon mal ganz gut. Mindest drei von hier lesen und schreiben drüben auch mit. Für die anderen hier der Wortlaut meines Vorschlags bzgl. Treffen und lang fahren am Samstag:



			
				horst_sonne auf rennrad-news.de schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mache auch gleich einen Vorschlag für den Treffpunkt:
> *Samstag, 11:00Uhr oben auf dem Weserwehr*
> 
> Angesichts der Länge der Tour, die ich für meinen Teil anpeile (möglicherweise trennt sich die Gruppe auch im Laufe der Tour wieder in lang und ganz lang) halte ich 11 Uhr für einen guten Kompromiss zwischen auspennen und Sicherheit nach hinten raus. Und der Ort ist nahezu allen bekannt und auch per Auto gut erreichbar (parken zB Trafohaus Richtung Hansa Carré).
> ...



Das weitersagen habe ich hiermit erledigt. Zur Information der Link ins andere Forum:
http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=720037&posted=1#post720037

Euch allen einen schönen Abend, 
Gruß, Hannes.


----------



## huxley (13. Februar 2008)

Ich melde hier dann mal das ich drüben als axel78 meine Teilnahme zusagen werde.  Ob ich die 5h vollmache muss ich mal schauen, aber wenn wir erstmal Oyten und Achim fahre bevor Ralf uns weiterlotst finde ich allein wieder nach hause.


----------



## ralfathome (14. Februar 2008)

moin,
bin dabei.
Samstag, 11:00Uhr oben auf dem Weserwehr

Gruß
ralf


----------



## maxihb (14. Februar 2008)

Na dann wünsche ich viel Spaß bei den Wochenendausfahrten, ich verabschiede mich erst man gezwungenermaßen in die Winterpause für ca. 10 Wochen...

Grüße

Maxi


----------



## DAMDAM (14. Februar 2008)

@Maxihb 

Jaja da fallen so viele Gemeinsamkeiten zum letzten Jahr ein  . Aber das wird schon wieder ! und dann biste ja noch ganz frisch für Duisburg  .

@Samstagsfahrer

Ich habe gerade super Laue und sage bei egal welchm Wetter zu ! ( Das Leben kann so gerecht sein !-> komme gerae von meiner Unternehmenssteuerklausur)

Gruß Christian


----------



## dinosaur (14. Februar 2008)

maxihb schrieb:


> Na dann wünsche ich viel Spaß bei den Wochenendausfahrten, ich verabschiede mich erst man gezwungenermaßen in die Winterpause für ca. 10 Wochen...
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Maxi



Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (14. Februar 2008)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst?



Also mein Muttelfußknochen hat sich am Montag beim Fußball gedacht, dass er mir mal kurz die Bikesaison versauen möchte  Absplitterung am Ansatz, 6 Wochen Gips, Reha und danach wieder der Formaufbau  (Das ganze ohne Feindeinwirkung)

Grüße

Maxi (irgendsowas mußte ja kommen, lief grade zu gut!)

Ziel: Superfit in Duisburg am Start stehen!!!


----------



## dinosaur (14. Februar 2008)

@ maxi: Mann sollte halt solche Risikosportarten meiden 

Gute Besserung 

dino


----------



## juk (14. Februar 2008)

Haua haua....
Gute Besserung Herr Maxi.

...wünschen Twuk.


----------



## ohneworte (14. Februar 2008)

@Maxi

auch von mir gute Besserung!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## safety (14. Februar 2008)

Hey Maxi, auch von mir gute Besserung, aber wie kommt dein Scotty mit so einer langen Zwangspause zurecht?


----------



## maxihb (14. Februar 2008)

Vielen Dank für Eure Genesungswünsche...  



safety schrieb:


> aber wie kommt dein Scotty mit so einer langen Zwangspause zurecht?



Scotty und Focus kuscheln und verlieren Schmieröltränen...  

Maxi

PS: 6 Wochen Pause heißt doch schneller werden, oder???


----------



## ralfathome (14. Februar 2008)

Es ist praktisch die Ruhe vor dem Stuuurrrmmmm!
Oder auch die Ruhe im Auge des Tornado


----------



## DAMDAM (14. Februar 2008)

@ Maxihb 

Aus Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen: Nein wird man nicht  . Aber man hat keine Probleme sich fürs Training zu motivieren, weil man endlich wieder fahren darf  .


----------



## maxihb (14. Februar 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Aber man hat keine Probleme sich fürs Training zu motivieren, weil man endlich wieder fahren darf  .



Diese kleine Motivationsspritze hätte ich allerdings vermutlich nicht gebraucht...   ... da hätten es die neuen Teile am Scotty auch getan...  

Ich warte dann mal, bis ich das vom ralfatom beschriebenem Sehorgan des Unwetters verlasse...


----------



## ralfathome (15. Februar 2008)

moin,
nach den Ups, 480Km in 5Tagen, und Downs dieser Woche geht es morgen also auf große Tour. Treffpunkt ist um 11:00 auf dem Weserwehr in Hastedt, anschließend geht die Reise über Oyten nach Achim ins Oellager und dann noch ein wenig weiter Richtung Verden. Wer mag kann natürlich ab Oellager abkürzen und ist somit ca. 3h unterwegs, die große Runde mitfahren bedeutet 5h Fahren.

Allen ein Verletzungs-und Pannenfreies WE
ralf

Edith: Hannes hätte dann noch PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FORT_man (15. Februar 2008)

ok, ich bin morgen auch dabei: 11:00 am Weserwehr, mit Sonnenbrille und Fotoapparat, soll ja schönes Wetter geben  
Wahrscheinlich werde ich dann aber nur bis zum Oellager mitfahren, da ich morgen noch ein paar andere Sachen auf dem Zettel habe.

Gruß Martinez


----------



## ohneworte (15. Februar 2008)

Moin,

wünsch Euch viel Spass. Bin leider das komplette WE am arbeiten. Wäre sonst gerne mitgefahren!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## DAMDAM (15. Februar 2008)

Ich hoffe jemand von Euch hat eine Pumpe mit, da mein Winter LRS fertig ist werde ich morgen ausnahmsweise mal mit meinem Wettkampfsatz am Weserwehr stehen und das erste Mal auf einer Tour ausprobieren. (Schläuche habe ich mit, nur meine letzte Gaspatrone ging heute leider drauf )

Gruß Christian (Bitte 10min auf mich warten wenn ich noch nicht um 11 da sein sollte)


----------



## ralfathome (15. Februar 2008)

moin,
Pumpe geht klar. Wenn es auf dem Wehr zu frisch wird verkriechen wir uns evtl Richtung Osterdeich in den Windschatten des SWB Gebäudes.


----------



## maSk (16. Februar 2008)

Mensch da habt ihr euch ja ein richtiges Sahne Wetter ausgesucht, obwohl ziemlich kalt...
Ich schaffe es leider nicht bis 11h hier fertig zu werden =/ werd dann wohl später noch 'ne kleine Runde durch Bremen machen. Kennt jemand von euch evtl. verlassene Fabrikgebäude o.ä. im Bremer Umland zwecks Fotografie?

Wünsche euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß bei dem 5std. Trip, wird sicher gut.


----------



## juk (16. Februar 2008)

-4°  
Ich bin doch kein Eskimo! 

Wünsch euch dennoch ne angenehme Ausfahrt!

@mask
Dem Wirtschaftsteil der heutigen Ausgabe des Weser-Kurier ist zu entnehmen, daß das Kellog-Werk vermutlich ab 2009 leersteht. Wenn Du so lange warten kannst....


----------



## juk (16. Februar 2008)

Evtl. ist ja der ein oder andere heute nicht erfroren... 

Ich starte morgen um 13 Uhr für eine Tour Richtung Weyer Berg oder AB-Trail + Pellens Park Erweiterung. Wenn jemand Bock hat, würde ich am HaW vorbei gucken.

Bis denne,
Jürgen


----------



## ralfathome (16. Februar 2008)

moin,
wenn heute jemand erfroren ist bin ich sicher nicht ganz unschuldig daran.

Meine Schlauchvernichtungsmaschine hat alles an Ersatzschläuchen gefressen was greifbar war.

Allen Mitfahrern Danke ich für die Geduld, die tatkräftige Hilfe, die gereichten Ersatzschläuche und das Verarzten der Felge.

Neue Schläuche gibt es bei Gelegenheit zurück. 

Bis die Tage
ralf


----------



## horst_sonne (16. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

frisch geduscht und wohl genährt fühle ich mich, wie man sich nach so einem Fahrradtag fühlen sollte: Platt und zufrieden. Am Ende sind es für mich 5:27h, 90 km und 425 hm geworden, also genau in dem Bereich, wie ich es erhofft und erwartet hatte. Morgen gehts dann auf dem Renner wieder weiter. Dann rollt es auch mal wieder richtig 

@maSK
Als ich letztes Jahr mit dem Stadtrad unterwegs war, standen hier
http://www.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=de...3.10513,8.7587&spn=0.004496,0.010042&t=h&z=17
ein paar Hafengebäude leer. Es ist zwar kein richtiges Industriegeläde, aber ein paar gute Ecken gibts dort schon. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob und wie die alten Gebäude wieder reaktiviert wurden. Ansonsten ist natürlich auch Spacepark / Waterfront dort gleich um die Ecke ein ganz guter Foto-Spot. Weser-abwärts sieht man auch richtige Schwer-Industrie, die auch noch in Betrieb ist. 

Euch allen ein schönen Sonntag, 
Gruß, Hannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (16. Februar 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Meine Schlauchvernichtungsmaschine hat alles an Ersatzschläuchen gefressen was greifbar war.



Bist du wieder mit dem kleinen Roten unterwegs gewesen???


----------



## dinosaur (16. Februar 2008)

War 'ne schöne Tour heute! Hatte mit anschließender Kaffeefahrt mit meiner Frau auch 90 km (+278 hm) auf dem Tacho 
Mit dem Video-hochladen hat's noch nicht geklappt Sieht aber gut aus und folgt noch.
2 Fotos in der Galeere.
Ciao
dino


----------



## ralfathome (17. Februar 2008)

maxihb schrieb:


> Bist du wieder mit dem kleinen Roten unterwegs gewesen???


moin,
der Span, den Christian an der Ventilbohrung entdeckt hat, ist hoffentlich ausreichend großzügig entfernt (Schlüsselfeilen hat schließlich jeder Dieb) und der mürbe Reifen ist gefaltet und Tonnenfertig. Ich hoffe damit hat es sich und ich kann künftig wieder in gewohnter Form auf das kleine Rote zählen.

Schönen Sonntag
ralf


----------



## FORT_man (17. Februar 2008)

Hallöchen,

da wollte ich mich auch noch mal melden: die Tour am Samstag war echt klasse, obwohl ich meine Erkältung immer noch nicht richtig los bin. Naja, ich werde damit wohl bald über den Berg sein.
Fotos: einfach bei mir unter "Fotos" klicken, da sind dann die Bilder von gestern.
Videoclip: sieht auf dem Rechner natürlich noch besser aus als auf dem Kameradisplay. Ich werde mich noch bei Youtube registrieren, den Clip hochladen und hierher verlinken, ich muß nur noch herauskriegen wie das so funktioniert.
So, Gruß und bis die Tage, vielleicht Mittwoch Nightride je nach Wetter

Martinez


----------



## ralfathome (18. Februar 2008)

moin,
am Dienstag würde ich gern ein wenig durch die night riden, interressierte Mitfahrer können gern einen Treff vorschlagen.

Viele Grüße
ralf


----------



## FORT_man (18. Februar 2008)

Dienstag ist bei mir schlecht, da ich erst um 18:00 aus der Firma herauskomme.

Gruß Martinez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (19. Februar 2008)

Also... Für heute kann ich noch ein vielleicht geben. Wär aber sicher eh schon zu spät?

Für morgen (Mittwoch) rufe ich aber hiermit zum fast schon traditionellen Mittwochsniteride auf!
*Mittwoch, 18:30: HaW!*

Bis spätestens morgen!
Jürgen


----------



## ralfathome (19. Februar 2008)

...


----------



## juk (19. Februar 2008)

!!!

Na jut... heute nicht.  

Wie is' mit morgen??


----------



## FORT_man (19. Februar 2008)

juk schrieb:


> !!!
> 
> Na jut... heute nicht.
> 
> Wie is' mit morgen??



ich bin dabei: Morgen abend 18:30 Haw

Gruß Martin


----------



## ralfathome (20. Februar 2008)

moin,
dabei.
Gruß
ralf


----------



## juk (21. Februar 2008)

Hi zusamm!

Es wird Zeit für's Wochenende zu planen! Wie sieht's aus?

Terminvorschläge:
Samstag, 11 Uhr

Sonntag, 13 Uhr

Gerne in den Süden o.ä.


----------



## FORT_man (21. Februar 2008)

juk schrieb:


> Hi zusamm!
> 
> Es wird Zeit für's Wochenende zu planen! Wie sieht's aus?
> 
> ...



ich bin am WE leider nicht in Bremen, ich muß nach Münster zu einem Geburtstag. Wird nix mit biken, da ich erst am Sonntag-Nachmittag wiederkomme. viel Spaß

Martinez


----------



## ralfathome (22. Februar 2008)

moin,
Samstag ist für unsereiner Sylvester, da geht nix mit biken.
Sonntag würde ich wohl rollen wollen. 13:00 klingt gut. Wo und Wohin?

Gruß
ralf


----------



## maxihb (22. Februar 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> Samstag ist für unsereiner Sylvester, da geht nix mit biken.
> Sonntag würde ich wohl rollen wollen. 13:00 klingt gut. Wo und Wohin?
> 
> ...



 Sylvester im Februar? 

 wer ist unsereins?  

 muß ich deswegen jetzt mitmachen?  

 warum sagt mir keiner bescheid?  

 wird der  wird der Bremen-Thread gelöscht?


----------



## ralfathome (22. Februar 2008)

ja, die vielen kleinen fleißigen Ameisen in der kleinen bescheidenen Autofabrik am Rande der Stadt sorgen dafür, daß die netten Kunden schon jetzt mobil werden und nicht erst in 10 Monaten.

Oder in Sterndeutsch: der 31.12.08 wird vorgeholt: von der A-Schicht am 23.02.08.

Sonntag um 13:00 wird aber gefahren.

Das mit dem Thread löschen glaub ich jetzt nicht. verklagen oder ignorieren?
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (22. Februar 2008)

Wenn das Wetter morgen akzeptabel sein sollte, werde ich gegen Mittag ca. 11:30 Uhr mal eine lockere Grundlagen Runde Richtung Weyerberg und Abtrail drehen! Wenn jemand mitfahren möchte, bitte psoten dann komme ich am HaW vorbei! 

Sonntag sieht es bei mir schlecht aus -> Auf mich warten noch Unterlagen zur Zeitreihenanalyse und Ökonometrie   Außer die Sonne scheint dan bin ich dabei ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## kiko (23. Februar 2008)

thread löschen is fürn arsch. is doch unsete geschichte. viele warn da und einige sind auch wieder wech.
manchmal les ich auf den vorderen seiten und freu mich, was wir schon so unternommen haben.
 löschen finn ich genau so mistig, wie dat neue fotoalbum.


----------



## ohneworte (23. Februar 2008)

Moin,

warum soll dieser super Thread überhaupt gelöscht werden?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## maxihb (23. Februar 2008)

Von wegen es würde den Seitenaufbau beschleunigen... schau mal hier hier!!! Im Prinzip  müssen wir denen den Ankündigungsthrad spammen!!!

Ich möchte gerne noch mal ab und zu hier im Thrad auf den Seiten 50-70 z.B. nach der Anfahrtsbeschreibung für Garlstedt suchen...


----------



## juk (23. Februar 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Sonntag um 13:00 wird aber gefahren.



Weserwehr oder doch lieber HaW? Mir wärs egal. Hauptsache in' Wald!  

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## ralfathome (23. Februar 2008)

Hi,
ich wäre für Weserwehr. Krusenberg plus vielleicht! Wolfsschlucht oder Hoher Berg? 
Oder lieber doch Warwer Sand?

Bis bald im Wald
ralf


----------



## juk (24. Februar 2008)

Sorry, ich muss leider absagen.  

Bin etwas erkältet und fühle mich nicht wirklich in der Lage heute 3 bis 4 Stunden zu biken.

bis demnäxt,
Jürgen


----------



## ralfathome (24. Februar 2008)

moin,
na dann Gute Genesung.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (25. Februar 2008)

Moin Moin  

Wie sieht es denn mit einer Tour am kommenden Sonntag Richtung Cluvenhagen aus ? Ich habe hier im Forum den Betrag von dieser neuen Webseite gesehen mit Fotos aus Cluvenhagen, Laut Googleearth sind es nur 6,5 Kilometer vom Öllager dahin(also gar nicht weit !) Da die Fotos sehr viel versprechend aussahen wäre das mein Vorschlag für eine 3-4 Std. Tor in den Bremer Süden (natürlich nur bei keinem Dauerregen!) 

Mein Vorschlg bei akzeptablem Wetter:

Treffpunkt Weserwehr: Sontag 11:00 Uhr 
Ziel: Cluvenhagen 

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (26. Februar 2008)

Die Sonntagstour können wir doch Samstag planen... 

Morgen steht erstmal der traditionelle *Mittwochsniteride* an! 18:30!
Wie wäre es mit Weyer Berg? Alternativer Treffpunkt: Kuhsiel

Bis morgen!
Jürgen


----------



## FORT_man (26. Februar 2008)

ich werde auch um 18:30 beim HaW sein, wir können dann ja noch entscheiden, wo es hingeht. Weyerberg oder AB-Trail.
Am Wochenende bin ich auch dabei, vorausgesetzt es regnet nicht in Strömen.

Erstmal bis morgen

Martinez


----------



## juk (27. Februar 2008)

Jut, bis denn am HaW!
Vielleicht kommt ja auch noch jemand unangemeldet.


----------



## DAMDAM (27. Februar 2008)

Vielleicht ... aber nur wenn ich die Arbeit hier auf meinem Schreibtisch schaffe und danach sieht es leider nicht gerade aus  . Also nicht auf mich warten, bitte.


----------



## DAMDAM (1. März 2008)

Bei diesem Wetter kommt eine *Absage* von mir für morgen ! Ich möchte nicht unnötig krank werden oder meiner leichten Erkältung weiter Nahrung geben! 

Es wird bestimmt nochmal die Möglichkeit geben nach Cluvenhagen zu fahren!

Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfathome (3. März 2008)

moin,
der traditionelle Mittwochsniteride wird sicher von angenehmerem Wetter begleitet, die Lampenakkus sind jedenfalls schon mal geladen.

Am Freitag ist, glaube ich, Vollmond. Für mich Anlaß für einen XXL-Niteride. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Weyerberg, Warwer Sand oder....... Wolfsschlucht. 

Jemand Interresse?
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (3. März 2008)

Für Freitag schonmal Interesse   Post ist auch angekommen   ! Wie willst du das denn regeln ? Reicht dir das am Freitag ?

Gruß Christian


----------



## safety (4. März 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Am Freitag ist, glaube ich, Vollmond. Für mich Anlaß für einen XXL-Niteride. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Weyerberg, Warwer Sand oder....... Wolfsschlucht.
> 
> Jemand Interresse?
> ralf



Richtung Warwer Sand wäre für mich interessant, könnte aber z.Z. kein 100%tige Zusage machen. Dieses wäre erst Do. möglich, also bei einer langfristigen Planung nicht unbedingt nach mir richten.

Wo ist die Wolfsschlucht, auch Richtung Syke??? Tschuldigung wegen der Unwissenheit 

Gruß Kay


----------



## ralfathome (4. März 2008)

moin,
Warwer Sand ab Weserwehr oder 
Weyerberg ab Haus am Walde 
sind die Optionen für den Freitag-Niteride. Das Wetter sollte allerdings noch ein wenig freundlicher werden.

@Christian: eilt nicht!

@Kay: die Wolfsschlucht ist im Friedeholz, ein paar hundert Meter vom Ortseingang Syke entfernt. 

Gruß
ralf


----------



## juk (4. März 2008)

Morgen, 18:30, HaW geht klar? Ich plan das mal ein...

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## FORT_man (4. März 2008)

Ich weiß noch nicht wie das morgen wettermäßig so aussieht, bei mir kündigt sich wahrscheinlich eine Erkältung an.  
Ich will morgen mal sehen, wie es so aussieht-im Zweifelsfall braucht ihr nicht  auf mich zu warten

Gruß Martinez


----------



## ralfathome (5. März 2008)

moin,
ich würde wohl rollen. 18:30 HaW ist gut.


----------



## MTBRafi (5. März 2008)

Ich werde auch versuchen um 18:30 dabei zu sein!

Grüße,

Rafael


----------



## ralfathome (6. März 2008)

moin,
für den Niteride am Freitag schlage ich mal als Treff das HaW und als Ziel den Weyerberg vor. Übliche Zeit 18:30 wäre mal mein Vorschlag. Ist aber alles verhandelbar. 
@safety: Warwer Sand wird ganz bestimmt in den nächsten Wochen und Monaten auch noch angesteuert, sicherlich auch bei Tageslicht.

Grutz
ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (6. März 2008)

@Ralf 

Würde mir sehr gut passen, jedoch werde ich bei Regen hier um 17:00 Uhr nochmal posten ob ich dabei bin. (Habe heute von H+S erstmal 2 neue Nipacks bekommen!)


----------



## safety (7. März 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> @safety: Warwer Sand wird ganz bestimmt in den nächsten Wochen und Monaten auch noch angesteuert, sicherlich auch bei Tageslicht.



Kein Warwer Sand!!!  
Dann werde ich mich halt weiter meinen Renovierungsarbeiten widmen   und mich beim nächstenmal anschließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (7. März 2008)

@ Ralf 

Melde Akku´s geladen und Geld eingepackt ! Bin um 18:30Uhr beim HaW !

Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfathome (7. März 2008)

bis gleich


----------



## ralfathome (9. März 2008)

hi,
wie sieht es heute Abend aus mit Niteride? So Richtung Oyten über Feldwege und was es da sonst so gibt? Ab HaW oder Weserwehr?, oder vom Weserwehr über Oyten zum HaW, oder wie auch immer?

Gruß
ralf


----------



## schappi (9. März 2008)

Ralf,
schon eine neues Schaltauge bestellt?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## ralfathome (9. März 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Ralf,
> schon eine neues Schaltauge bestellt?
> Gruß
> Schappi


Hi Schappi, 
nööö, am Freitag war das vorhandene eigentlich noch ganz brauchbar.
Hab ich was verpaßt? 

Gruß
ralf


----------



## juk (9. März 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> hi,
> wie sieht es heute Abend aus mit Niteride?



Hi,

im Dunkelfieber was!? Ich war heut schon unterwegs, da ich dem angekündigtem Regen zuvor kommen wollte.

Bis demnäxt!
Jürgen


----------



## Lincoln8 (9. März 2008)

Hallo Leutz!
 PRIMA!
endlich mal enige Leute die sich treffen und zusammen fahren.
Ich selbst bin ja nun schon was älter würde mich der Gruppe aber gerne mal am Wochenende anschliessen. da ich aus BRHV komme wäre es schön wenn ihr mir einen Teffpunkt nenen könntet der in der Nähe vom HBF: ist,komme mit dem Zug da ich nur Rad fahre und gar kein Auto besitze.
Wäre toll von Euch.
Danke 
Lincoln8


----------



## kiko (9. März 2008)

Lincoln8 schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz!
> PRIMA!
> endlich mal enige Leute die sich treffen und zusammen fahren.
> Ich selbst bin ja nun schon was älter würde mich der Gruppe aber gerne mal am Wochenende anschliessen. da ich aus BRHV komme wäre es schön wenn ihr mir einen Teffpunkt nenen könntet der in der Nähe vom HBF: ist,komme mit dem Zug da ich nur Rad fahre und gar kein Auto besitze.
> ...



da wird sich sicher jemand zum einsammeln finden.


----------



## ohneworte (10. März 2008)

Hi Stefan,

Du warst ja richtig zu angenehmer Zeit zuhause!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (10. März 2008)

juk schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> im Dunkelfieber was!?


moin,
irgendwie schon! 
jedenfalls fällt der viele Dreck auf meiner Karre im Dunkeln nicht so auf.

@Lincoln: irgendwie wird das mit dem Treff schon klappen, mußt Dich nur rechtzeitig zum Mitfahren ankündigen. Herzlich Willkommen in Bremen.

Bis die Tage
ralf


----------



## Lincoln8 (11. März 2008)

ja Leute wann ist denn wieder mal was am Wochenende?
würde mich freuen wenn mich dann jemand am bahnhof auflesen könnte ich bin in bremen nicht so ganz ortzkundig.
danke Lincoln8
ach und was für ein Gelände ?


----------



## dinosaur (13. März 2008)

Samstag ist Tourenwetter 
Start 10°°Uhr Weserwehr?
Ziel: Berge südlich von Bremen 
Ciao
dino


----------



## DAMDAM (13. März 2008)

@ Dino 

Das wollte ich auch gerade vorschlagen   Wie wäre es mit dem Ziel : Cluvenhagen (südlich vom Öllager) ? 

Bin auf jedenfall dabei ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## DAMDAM (14. März 2008)

werde morgen leider nicht zu einem fesgelegten Termin können sondern erst relativ spontan, da ich noch was erledigen muss hier zu hause und nicht weiß wie lnge das dauern wird.

Gruß Christian


----------



## dinosaur (14. März 2008)

Tobt ja nicht gerade das Interesse fürs Gelände 
Na dann werd ich wohl mit 'ner Dackelschneidergruppe ein wenig Grundlagenausdauer trainieren.
Ciao
dino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (16. März 2008)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Tobt ja nicht gerade das Interesse fürs Gelände
> [.....]
> Ciao
> dino


moin,
es ist ja im Moment ein recht schmutziges Hobby, das mit dem Gelände und den breiten Reifen.
Aber wie meinte einst LaCarinosa?: es sind die schmutzigen Junx, die Herzen brechen. Oder war das doch nur ein Baumarktslogan? 

Nächste Woche ist Frühlingsanfang.  Wird schon.

Grutz
ralf


----------



## dinosaur (16. März 2008)

Hab ich halt Gestern knapp 150 saubere Km auf dem Renner und dem Tandem  gesammelt. War auch ganz schön.
Die Wettervorhersage fürs  nächste Wochenende ist ja eher deprimierend .
Aber erstmal gehts am Mittwoch wieder aufs bike. Jemand dabei?
Ciao
dino 

ps: biete MFG für warmup-Marathon im Solling am 13.04.
http://marathon.ddmc-solling.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=18&Itemid=34


----------



## ralfathome (16. März 2008)

mit dem Renner sind am Samstag auch recht ordentlich Höhenmeter zusammengekommen, für unsere Verhältnisse.
Das Fully mochte sich heute dem Gruppenfango (8Leutz) nicht enthalten und hat mal 'ne neue Dreckschicht aufgelegt. 

Mittwoch, die traditionelle Runde unter sternemklaren Himmel? Da kann man doch nicht fernbleiben. 

Grunz
ralf


----------



## FORT_man (18. März 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Mittwoch, die traditionelle Runde unter sternemklaren Himmel? Da kann man doch nicht fernbleiben.
> 
> Grunz
> ralf



Hallöchen,

Interesse habe ich schon, hängt aber auch noch vom Wetter ab-heute war es ja teilweise unterirdisch schlecht.
Kann man den Weyherberg in Worpswede eigentlich auch ohne Helmlampe fahren? Ansonsten würde ich für Mittwoch für den guten alten AB-Trail stimmen.
So, erstmal vielleicht bis morgen

Martinez


----------



## ralfathome (18. März 2008)

moin, 
ohne Helmlampe sollte es auch gehen, ging ja früher auch. 

Wir, d.h.ein Kollege und me, waren heute dreieinhalb Stunden unterwegs. Viel Sonne, etwas Wind, kein Regen, kein Schnee, kein Hagel. So schlimm war es heute also nicht. Nur die Wege waren etwas matschig, weil es in der Nacht im Bereich Oyten wohl doch mehr geschneit hat. Die alpine Atmosphäre war auf einigen Hausdächern noch deutlich zu erkennen. 

Was sagt der Dino?, wann wo wohin am Mittwoch?

Gruß
dör raaalf


----------



## dinosaur (18. März 2008)

Hallo,
halte mich wetterbedingt und wg Besuch auch noch etwas mit einer festen Zusage für morgen zurück. Zu-oder Absage gibts von mir aber bis spätestens 17:30.
Ciao
dino

ps: Abfahrt wäre dann natürlich 18:30 HAW- wohin auch immer...


----------



## essential (19. März 2008)

wo fahrt ihr in bremen immer ? gibt es um oder in bremen auch single trails ? wäre nett, wenn mir jemand auskunft geben könnte.


----------



## dinosaur (19. März 2008)

Ich fahr dann heut mal Tandem  mit meinem Besuch, also nix Nightride for me today 

@essential: nein in Bremen gibt's keine singletrails; unsere Lieblingsstrecke ist der Autobahntrail, und der geht, wie der Name schon sagt, auf der Autobahn entlang 
Im Ernst: wo man hier fahren kann, steht weiter vone im fred- oder einfach mal mitfahren 
ciao
dino


----------



## DAMDAM (19. März 2008)

wird heute denn nun gefahren ?


----------



## FORT_man (19. März 2008)

so, ich kommen denn mal um 18:30 am HaW vorbei

bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (19. März 2008)

moin,
ich werde mal Gas geben um rechtzeitig am HaW zu sein.

Bis gleich


----------



## ralfathome (19. März 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> [....] die traditionelle Runde unter sternemklaren Himmel?[...]
> Grunz
> ralf


sach ich doch


----------



## maxihb (22. März 2008)

Juk  

Allet Jute!!!


----------



## juk (23. März 2008)

Bedankt!

Puuh.... Is dat kalt.


----------



## FORT_man (23. März 2008)

juk schrieb:


> Bedankt!
> 
> Puuh.... Is dat kalt.



Erstmal auch von meiner Seite herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag!
Heute bin ich dann mal trotz des recht kühlen Windes in den guten alten Warwer Sand gefahren, war prima, da der Boden noch teilweise gefroren war und deshalb die von den vielen Pferden verursachte Matsche nicht so schlimm war.
Naja, sobald es wieder wärmer wird, sieht das dann dort wohl leider anders aus  
Liegt morgen noch was an? Schneefall? Ich kucke morgen vormittag hier noch mal rein, vielleicht kann man ja trotzdem noch eine kleine Runde drehen.

Gruß Martinez


----------



## ralfathome (23. März 2008)

moin,
im Warwer Sand bin ich heute auch gewesen.
Wann und Wohin würdest Du denn morgen fahren wollen? 
Gruß
ralf


----------



## essential (24. März 2008)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Ich fahr dann heut mal Tandem  mit meinem Besuch, also nix Nightride for me today
> 
> @essential: nein in Bremen gibt's keine singletrails; unsere Lieblingsstrecke ist der Autobahntrail, und der geht, wie der Name schon sagt, auf der Autobahn entlang
> Im Ernst: wo man hier fahren kann, steht weiter vone im fred- oder einfach mal mitfahren
> ...



okay, danke.....


----------



## FORT_man (24. März 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> im Warwer Sand bin ich heute auch gewesen.
> Wann und Wohin würdest Du denn morgen fahren wollen?
> Gruß
> ralf



Hi Ralf,

heute wird das wohl nix mit fahren: ich bin heute morgen von einer Hexe geschossen worden 
Na ja, es wird gaanz langsam besser, wenigstens ein Trost.

Gruß und bis die Tage, am Mittwoch werde ich nicht in Bremen sein, kann daher auch nicht beim Nightride mitfahren


----------



## safety (26. März 2008)

Da eh nur schlechtes Wetter ist hier etwas zum reinschauen:

Werbeclip, um die Autofahrer auf Biker zu sensibilisieren. 


http://www.dothetest.co.uk/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (26. März 2008)

Moin Moin 

Ich habe im Moment leider das 2te Mal in diesem Monat eine Erkältung und kann leider vor dem Wochenende nicht wieder biken gehen. 

Ich wollte auf diesem Weg mal fragen wer von Euch beim Kyffhäuser MTB Marathon oder anderen Marathons dieses Jahr fahren wird ? 

@Dirk 

Wie sieht es bei Euch aus ? Sieht man sich vielleicht in Bad Frankenhausen ?

Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfathome (28. März 2008)

moin,
Samstagnachmittag werde ich wohl Richtung Wolfsschlucht rollern. 
13:00 ab Weserwehr. 
Jemand dabei?
Gruß
ralf


----------



## dinosaur (28. März 2008)

@damdam:
05.04. Deisterkreisel: kein Rennen, aber bestimmt lustige Ausfahrt mit 55km und 1400hm
13.04. Warmup-Marathon im Solling
17.05. Bremen-RTF (Rennrad)
25.05. evt. Altenau-Marathon
15.06. Marathon bike-festival Willingen
danach mal sehen 

@ralfatom : morgen leider arbeiten (aber wohl auch Regen ?)
Sonntag biken, aber noch unentschieden welche Reifenbreite.
Wie steht's mit Fahrgemeinschaft zu einer der obigen Veranstaltungen?
Ciao
dino


----------



## juk (28. März 2008)

dinosaur schrieb:


> 15.06. Marathon bike-festival Willingen



Das Rennen scheint aber am 14. (Samstag) zu sein. Ich überlege auch. Ist das eigentlich schnell ausgebucht??

Bezgl. biken am WE. Da warte ich auch erstmal das Wetter ab.

bis denne
Jürgen


----------



## dinosaur (28. März 2008)

juk schrieb:


> Das Rennen scheint aber am 14. (Samstag) zu sein. Ich überlege auch. Ist das eigentlich schnell ausgebucht??



Hast Recht. Der Marathon ist anders als im letzten Jahr diesmal schon am Samstag, also am 14.06. Letztes Jahr war das kein Problem mit Nachmeldung vorort. Es wir in Blöcken gestartet, steht man halt weiter hinten. Wird ja eine persönliche Fahrtzeit mit Chip ermittelt.
dino


----------



## juk (29. März 2008)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Es wir in Blöcken gestartet, steht man halt weiter hinten. Wird ja eine persönliche Fahrtzeit mit Chip ermittelt.
> dino



Ich hörte auch von Standzeiten, die "ermittelt" wurden.  

Heute rolle ich wohl eher nicht. Oder sehr spontan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (29. März 2008)

moin,
dann werde ich gleich am WW nicht lange warten.

@Dino: Du bekommst noch 'nen Schlauch von mir zurück, bei Gelegenheit werde ich den einfach mal in den Briefkasten werfen oder an die Tür hängen.


----------



## dinosaur (29. März 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> dann werde ich gleich am WW nicht lange warten.
> 
> @Dino: Du bekommst noch 'nen Schlauch von mir zurück, bei Gelegenheit werde ich den einfach mal in den Briefkasten werfen oder an die Tür hängen.



Den möchte ich bitte im Höllental zurückhaben 
Ist ja doch hübsches bikewetter geworden 
dino


----------



## ralfathome (30. März 2008)

moin,
wie schon angesprochen fehlt mir ein marathontaugliches Rad. Der warm-up taugt schon als Marathon-Einstieg. Ich hoffe Du findest noch Mitfahrer ins Heldental oder wie das heißt. 

Schönes Bikewetter, ja . Die Hell-Dunkel Grenze auf den Oberschenkeln ist schon wieder deutlich zu sehen. 

Wo sind'se eigentlich, all die Mtbr aus und vor allem um HB. 

Gruß
ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (30. März 2008)

Krankenlager ist im Moment leider sehr voll ! Mal sehen ob morgen etwas rollen geht .


----------



## maxihb (30. März 2008)

Und ein Teil des Krankenlagers war heute zumindest schon mal ne Stunde locker rollen und fühlt sich jetzt wie nach nem Marathon... wer hat behauptet, dass man von Pause schneller wird???  

Gute Besserung in Richtung Bremen...


----------



## FORT_man (31. März 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Krankenlager ist im Moment leider sehr voll ! Mal sehen ob morgen etwas rollen geht .



Meine Lendenwirbel-Blockade (=Hexenschuß  ) hat sich dank Spritzen, Diclofenac und Wärmflasche schon fast vollständig aufgelöst. Morgen bin ich wieder lange in der Firma, am Mittwoch könnte man aber mal was versuchen. Hängt aber auch immer noch ein wenig vom Wetter ab.

Gruß Martinez


----------



## DAMDAM (1. April 2008)

Es rollt wieder 2 Std. locke Ga gefahren, noch ein bißchen verschnupft aber das wird bis zum Kyffhäuser auch noch ! Hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter wie heute ! 

@ Dino

Deisterkreisel wollte ich eigentlich auch mitfahren (Hatte da auch schonmal im Deisterthread gepostet) bei mir aber am Nachmittag leider ein Geburtstag und da die im Deister nicht nach 3 Std. fertig sind werde ich am Vormittag in Bremen rollen.


----------



## maxihb (1. April 2008)

Von gutem Wetter habe ich seit heute Mittag nix mehr gesehen... das kübelt ganz schön... 

 wenns regnet kann ich nicht fahrn...


----------



## ralfathome (2. April 2008)

moin,
nächste Woche wird das Wetter besser. 

Und dann ist das gesundwerden auch einfacher. 

Happy trails
ralf


----------



## dinosaur (2. April 2008)

Hallo,
bei akzeptablem Wetter fahre ich am Samstag zum Deisterkreisel. Könnte noch 1-2 Plätze anbieten. Geht allerdings früh  los da der Deisterkreisel um 9°° startet. Bei Interesse PN.
Ciao
dino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (3. April 2008)

moin,
in der Hoffnung das es am Freitag tatsächlich von oben trocken ist plane ich zum Threadgeburtstag ein wenig rumzurollern, vermutlich ins Oellager oder zum Krusenberg.
Jemand dabei?

happy trails
ralf


----------



## FORT_man (7. April 2008)

Hallöchen,

ist denn am Wochenende jemand gefahren? Ich leider nicht nicht, dafür hat sich meine Wirbelblockade wiedergemeldet  
Dazu noch eine hartnäckige Erkältung 
So, das war mal neues aus dem Lande der Krankheit, was machen dennn so die anderen Patienten?

Gruß und bis die Tage

Martinez


----------



## ralfathome (9. April 2008)

moin Martin,
dann wünsche ich schnelle Genesung.
Da ich z.Z. etwas mehr mit dem Renner unterwegs bin habe ich alle Mounties zur Baustelle gemacht. Das Stevens rollt immerhin schon wieder und hat trotz schwerer Reifen etwas abgespeckt. Noch ein wenig Feintuning, dann geht es wieder in den Wald damit. Die XT08 Rapidfire schalten Knackich und leicht, holllaaaa. Nur die Verarbeitungsqualität........ 

Bis hoffentlich bald im Wald
ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (9. April 2008)

Moin Moin 

Ich melde mich aus dem Krankenlager zurück ! Am Freitagmorgen geht es zum Kyffhäuser. Freitag Streckenbesichtigung und Samstag Saisoneröffnung  . Zwar sind die Beine noch etwas schwer, von den beiden Pausen im März und der letzten Erkältung, aber im ersten Rennen muss man ja noch nicht in Topform sein. 

Einen Bericht der 4 Bremer in Bad Frankenhausen gibt es im laufe der nächsten Woche ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## dinosaur (9. April 2008)

Hallo,
am letzten Wochenende war ich beim Deisterkreisel. Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht, trotz schlechtem Wetter. Haben uns mit ca 30 Bikern durch dem Deisterschlamm gewühlt, dass die Wildschweine neidisch das Weite gesucht haben 
Nächsten Sonntag fahre ich zum Warmup-Marathon im Höllental  (Solling). Hätte noch Platz für 1-2 Mitfahrer. Geht allerdings früh los, denn der Start ist um 10°°Uhr. Infos und Anmeldung hier:http://marathon.ddmc-solling.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=22&Itemid=40
Ciao
dino


----------



## ralfathome (10. April 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> [....]
> aber im ersten Rennen muss man ja noch nicht in Topform sein.
> [...]Gruß Christian


moin,
stimmt. Zum Kyffhäuser fährt man eh in erster Linie, um das traditionelle Saisonstart-Erlebnis-Diner zu genießen, denke ich.

Euch viel Spaß beim zugucken und rumbrezeln 

und Dino viel Windschatten im Heldental. 

Gruß
ralf


----------



## ralfathome (11. April 2008)

moin,
hat jemand Lust am Sonntag gemütlich im Warwer Sand zu rollern?

Ab Ww, Zeit ist vb

Grunz
ralf


----------



## FORT_man (12. April 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> hat jemand Lust am Sonntag gemütlich im Warwer Sand zu rollern?
> 
> Ab Ww, Zeit ist vb
> ...



Warwer Sand ist gut, wie wäre es um 11:00 am Weserwehr?

Gruß Martin


----------



## ralfathome (12. April 2008)

moin,
11:00 Weserwehr ist gut. Ich nehm das Stahlmountie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (14. April 2008)

moin,
war schön am Sonntag. Nur der Regen zum Schluß hätte nicht sein müssen.

Wie sieht es denn am Mittwoch aus? Niteride tut wohl nicht mehr Not.

18:30 HaW, AB-trail light,? mit Notlicht für die Heimfahrt.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (15. April 2008)

So dann will ich mal einen kleinen Bericht vom Kyffhäuser MTB-Marathon geben:

*12.04.08 Mein persönliches Waterloo *

Ich habe lange nach einer Überschrift gesucht und ich denke der Begriff "Waterloo" triffst in mehr als einer Bedeutung zu. Kommen wir zum Tag der Anreise. Wir (Maxi, Sabrina, Mareike und ich) machten uns am Freitagmorgen auf den Weg in den Kyffhäuser um dort ein paar schöne Tage zu verbringen, darüber hinaus wollte ich am Marathon teilnehmen. Vorort angekommen wurde die Pension bezogen, die Damen machten sich auf den Weg in die Therme und Maxi und ich bauten unsere Räder auf, um nochmal einen kleinen Teil der Strecke zu besichtigen. Da es anscheinend die ganze letzte Woche in Bad Frankenhausen durch geregnet hatte war die Strecke in eineigen Abschnitte mehr ein Schlamm/Bachlauf als eine Wettkampfstrecke. Man gewöhnt sich aber daran das einem der Grip in den Kurven etwas fehlt  . (Ich bin zumindest am Freitag nicht gestürzt und nirgends reingefahren!)





Am Samstagmorgen schien wiedererwarten dann die Sonne, meine Beine fühlten sich gut an und die Motivation war auch gut. Also noch schnell etwas gefrühstückt, warmgefahren und im vorderen Drittel in die Startaufstellung gefahren. Zu dem Zeitpunkt war mein Ziel bei den knapp 400 Startern unter die ersten 100 zu kommen. 





Das Unheil nahm eigentlich schon direkt nach dem Startschuss seinen Lauf. Wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist, war das DRK nicht in der Lage alle seine Krankenwagen aus der Startzone zu entfernen, sodass ich das "Plätzegutmachen" etwas verschieben mußte. Kyffhäuserfahrern ist ja bekannt das es nach dem Verlassen des Ortes erstmal ca. 10 Km fast nur über Straßen geht. Dort lief es für sehr gut, ich hatte relativ schnell 2 Mitstreiter gefunden, die sich auch durch das Feld weiter nach Vorne fahren wollten. So fuhren wir die eine um die andere Gruppe auf und urden nur sehr selten überholt. Im letzten Ort bevor es ins Gelände ging kam dann Schrecksekunde 2 , als in der Ortschaft hinter einer Kurve, eine anscheinend extrem genervte Autofahrerin ein parkendes Auto genau indem Moment überholte als unsere 3 Mann-Gruppe um die bog. Instinktiv wichen wir alle, fast in die Häuserwand fahrend aus und setzten das Rennen fort.(Hier wäre eine bessere und konsequentere Absperrung seitens des Veranstalters wünschenswert gewesen !) Es ging nun also in den ersten Anstieg und wie erwarten konnte ich den beiden Fahrern nicht weiter folgen (da fehlen einfach noch ein paar Kilometer dieses Jahr). Ich lies sie ziehen und hing mich an ein paar Biker auf die wir bis dahin aufgefahren waren, denn in diesem Jahr wußte ich wie lang der Anstieg ist und bin lieber meinen Rythmus gefahren. Das große Ende kam dann bei Kilometer 17,8 Km laut meiner HAC Aufzeichnung, mir wurde schlagartig schlecht und meine Beine fühlten sich an wie Gummi. Ich mußte absteigen und konnte ein düngen der Kyffhäuser Flora und Fauna nicht verhindern . Ab dem Zeitpunkt stand für mich eigentlich fest das ich noch bis zum Denkmal rauf fahre und von dort aus dann den Shuttleservice in Anspruch nehme zumal nun sämtliche Motivation dahin war und kaum noch Kraft in den Beinen war! Auf dem hoch zum Denkmal gingen die Magenkrämpfe dann fürs erste weg, so dass ich beschloss erstmal langsam weiterzufahren ("Ich habe ja dafür bezahlt, außerdem gebe ich kein Rennen auf !" sagte ich mir und schlich ab da an über die Strecke. Mein Übermut auf der Abfahrt vom Denkmal wurde dann nach der Abfahrt mit einer zweiten Magenkrampfattacke auf der darauf flogenden Auffahrt zum Ententeich belohnt. Es war im wahrsten Sinne zum :kotz: . Ich hatte sowas noch nie erlebt und führe das vielleicht auf das Leitungswasser in meinen Trinkflaschen zurück oder auf ein abgelaufenes Gel, ich weiß es nicht  . Wie sich der Rest der Strecke für mich nun gestaltete läßt sich sehr gut in meinem Ergebnis ablesen : 2Std 39 min oder so! 

Bleibt noch zu erwähnen, dass sich auf der letzten Abfahrt auf der doch noch sehr schlammigen Strecke ein Fahrer direkt vor mir in den Dreck geschissen hat, so dass ich in Zeitlupe noch in einen Baum gefahren bin. Ist aber nichts passiert und hat mich zu dem Zeitpunkt auch nicht mehr wirklich interessiert. 

Fazit: Aus Fehlern lernt man ! Ich werde meine Rennverpflegung gewissenhafter planen und auf jedenfall mein eigenes Wasser mitnehmen ! 
Bleibt zu hoffen, dass das dieses Jahr der einzige Reinfall bei MTB Rennen bleibt! 

Vielleicht sehe ich ja den einen oder anderen von Euch in Altenau am 24./25. Mai bei hoffentlich besserem Wetter und Streckenverhältnissen. 

Gruß Christian 

P.S. Ich poste in den nächsten mal meine Trainingsplan, wenn jemand Lust hat mit mir zu trainineren kann er sich gerne melden!


----------



## FORT_man (15. April 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> war schön am Sonntag. Nur der Regen zum Schluß hätte nicht sein müssen.
> 
> Wie sieht es denn am Mittwoch aus? Niteride tut wohl nicht mehr Not.
> ...



Hallöchen,

wenn das Wetter einigermaßen ist, bin ich auch dabei.

Gruß Martin


----------



## ohneworte (15. April 2008)

Hi Christian,

das hört sich ja nicht wirklich positiv an. Kopf hoch, kann nur besser werden! 

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ralfathome (16. April 2008)

Hi Christian,
beim nächsten Rennen läuft es bestimmt besser!

@Fortman: für heute Abend muß ich leider absagen!!!, sorry!


----------



## FORT_man (16. April 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Hi Christian,
> beim nächsten Rennen läuft es bestimmt besser!
> 
> @Fortman: für heute Abend muß ich leider absagen!!!, sorry!



Hi Ralf,

ich wollte auch gerade absagen: auf dem Rückweg von der Arbeit bin ich ziemlich naß geworden, einmal am Tag reicht.
Ich fahre heute abend mal bei Stadler vorbei und kucke mir Lenker und Vorbauten an  

Bis demnäxt

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidinHigh (16. April 2008)

tja, also dank dem tip von christian bin ich hier gelandet und möchte auch gleich zur sache kommen...ich habe die hoffnung nicht aufgegeben leute zu finden die auch in richtung all mountain unterwegs sind (harz etc.), also eher kein puren xc oder race fahren..nach dem motto: uphill darf, downhill muss!!! meine jetzt keine hardcore action, aber ne gesunde rasanz ...grüße flo


----------



## DAMDAM (18. April 2008)

Moin Moin 

Ich wollte morgen mal locker 2 Std. Grundlagentraining machen, wenn jemand Lust hat mich zu begleiten. Ich wollte so gegen 10:15 Uhr beim HaW losfahren. 

Ich schaue hier morgen früh nochmal rein!

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (18. April 2008)

Also um 10:30 wäre ich dabei...


----------



## safety (19. April 2008)

RidinHigh schrieb:


> tja, also dank dem tip von christian bin ich hier gelandet und möchte auch gleich zur sache kommen...ich habe die hoffnung nicht aufgegeben leute zu finden die auch in richtung all mountain unterwegs sind (harz etc.), also eher kein puren xc oder race fahren..nach dem motto: uphill darf, downhill muss!!! meine jetzt keine hardcore action, aber ne gesunde rasanz ...grüße flo



Hallo Flo,
ich denke wir könnten da mal ins Geschäft kommen. All Mountain ist auch eher mein Interesse, aber aus Mangel an Bergen hängt mein Bike oft nur an der Wand. Nächste Woche geht es ersteinmal an den Gardasee, danach können wir ja mal was in Angriff nehmen, muss es nur mit meinen Renovierungsarbeiten abstimmen!
Gruß Kay


----------



## maxihb (20. April 2008)

Ich wollte am Mittwoch mal wieder ein bisschen Garlstedt unsicher machen! Möchte jemand mitkommen? Hatte so gegen 17:00 Uhr gedacht

Grüße


----------



## RidinHigh (20. April 2008)

Hallo Kay,

das hört sich ja schon mal gut an, bin gerade dabei mir ein neues bike aufzubauen, denke werde so Ende Mai fertig sein und dann möchte ich auch raus....würde sagen ich schaue hier öfter mal rein und poste wenn es soweit ist..gruß flo


----------



## Geestraider (20. April 2008)

RidinHigh schrieb:


> tja...ich habe die hoffnung nicht aufgegeben leute zu finden die auch in richtung all mountain unterwegs sind (harz etc.),



also ich und meine jungs sind öfters mal im harz unterwegs! wir wollen eventuell in 2 wochen mal schauen obs da noch hügel gibt
mal die ersten anständigen hm sammeln


----------



## ralfathome (22. April 2008)

maxihb schrieb:


> Ich wollte am Mittwoch mal wieder ein bisschen Garlstedt unsicher machen! Möchte jemand mitkommen? Hatte so gegen 17:00 Uhr gedacht
> 
> Grüße


moin,
muß leider arbeiten. Aber Garlstedt ist so langsam mal wieder an der Reihe. 
Gruß
ralf


----------



## maxihb (22. April 2008)

Das stimmt wohl... allerdings hab ich für morgen bei dem Wetter meinen Masterplan etwas geändert und werde wohl um die Mittagszeit mal wieder den Renner durchs Cuxland jagen und testen ob ich Samstag damit rund um Moor und Geest trödeln kann!

Donnerstag werde ich mich wohl an der HaW-RR-Feierabendrunde beteiligen 

Freitag ist nicht mit Radsport zu belegen  

Die traditionelle Sonntagsrunde muß aufgrund der Fotoaktion am Rathaus wieder ausfallen...

Bliebe nur nächste Woche für nen Feierabendride oder der näxte Sonndach....

Grüße


----------



## juk (22. April 2008)

Tach zusamm!

Ist morgen jemand in Niteride-Laune?
1830, HaW?

Aber locker. Muss mich noch vom Trainingslager regenerieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (22. April 2008)

juk schrieb:


> ...Muss mich noch vom Trainingslager regenerieren...



Wieviele Kilometer hast du denn geballert?


----------



## juk (22. April 2008)

720km, 10500hm.


----------



## FORT_man (22. April 2008)

juk schrieb:


> Tach zusamm!
> 
> Ist morgen jemand in Niteride-Laune?
> 1830, HaW?
> ...



Hi Jürgen,

ich bin dabei, morgen abend 18:30 HaW mit Lampe und neuem Lenker  

Gruß Martinez


----------



## juk (23. April 2008)

FORT_man schrieb:


> [...]mit Lampe[...]



Uuups. Daran hab ich gar nicht gedacht. Meine ist natürlich nicht geladen. Und nu is zu spät...

Wann wird's dunkel? Wie lange geht ohne?


----------



## ralfathome (23. April 2008)

moin,
wer Interresse an einer Handvoll "Mountainbike" und "Bike" von 2000 bis 2003 hat mag sich schnellstens melden. Ansonsten bringe ich die halt doch selbst zum Container. 

Bis 20:45 sollte es heute Hell sein, vielleicht sogar bis 21:00. Viel Spaß!!

Gruß
ralf


----------



## djla-chriz (26. April 2008)

Hi Jungs, ich bin 19 Jahre alt, komme aus Bremen (City) und mache zur Zeit mein Abitur, suche gleichgesinnte zum dirt / street biken, bin anfänger und suche von daher leute die mir strecken zeigen oder generell lust haben zusammen ein bisschen zum zu fahren... bin für alles offen, wäre nett wenn ihr euch mal meldet ...


----------



## Fissla (26. April 2008)

djla-chriz schrieb:


> und mache zur Zeit mein Abitur



Hi Chriz,

super, dass du auch zu uns gefunden hast.

Aber sollte dein Abi nicht mittlerweile auch schon durch sein ?
Ich habe heute die letzte schriftliche Prüfung im Leistungkurs P1 Bio gehabt und bin nun bis auf die mündlichen Prüfungen auch schon fertig  

Grüßle,

Niko


----------



## djla-chriz (26. April 2008)

ja mache zur zeit leide eine Ehrenrunde ;-), wann udn wo seit ihr so unterwegs bin anfänger bruache dirngend tipps udn leute die sich mit mir mal auseinander setzen  habt irh msn icq ? ( [email protected]) wäre cool wenn ihr euch mal meldet vielen dank !


----------



## maxihb (27. April 2008)

Also ich würde am *Donnerstag (1.Mai) * gerne mal wieder offroad in Garlstedt ballern... wer mag mich so gegen 10:30 Uhr begleiten? Ich dachte so an 3 Stunden mehr oder weniger locker...  

Grüße

Maxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (27. April 2008)

moin,
ich, das wird bestimmt cross country. Da nehme ich dann mal das Hardtail.
10:30 paßt gut.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## FORT_man (29. April 2008)

Hallöchen,

hat jemand Interesse, morgen nochmal den guten alten Mittwochs-Nightride zu fahren? 18:00 oder 18:30 HaW? Ich weiß noch nicht, wie das Wetter so wird, bin aber dabei solange es nicht in Strömen regnet.

Bis morgen

Martinez


----------



## ralfathome (30. April 2008)

moin, wenn es nicht in Strömen regnet und die Schrauberei noch erfolgreich abgeschlossen werden kann bin ich um 18:30 am HaW, ohne Licht.

Und Morgen um 10:30 in Garlstedt, auch mit ohne Licht.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## maxihb (30. April 2008)

Ich denke, dass du besser den Bollerwagen mit der Kiste Bier mitbringst! Dann ham wir im Wald zumindest schon mal alle Lampen an  

Grüße

Maxi

PS: Ich hab morgen dreijähriges Forumsjubiläum!!!


----------



## FORT_man (30. April 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin, wenn es nicht in Strömen regnet und die Schrauberei noch erfolgreich abgeschlossen werden kann bin ich um 18:30 am HaW, ohne Licht.
> 
> Gruß
> ralf



ok, ich bin auch dabei, mit Lampe

Gruß Martinez


----------



## ralfathome (1. Mai 2008)

maxihb schrieb:


> [...]
> PS: Ich hab morgen dreijähriges Forumsjubiläum!!!


moin, 
knapp daneben. Registriert seit 30.03.2005. Trotzdem nachträglich Gratulation. 

Mit dem Wind hattest du leider Recht, was aber im Blockland eine eher untergeordnete Rolle spielte. Ein Teppich aus Glasscherben, Bierdeckeln und Schraubverschlüssen vom kleinen Feigling auf dem Deich. Dazwischen natürlich mehr oder weniger "bewegungsarm" die "Opfer".

Nette Laberrunde übrigens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (1. Mai 2008)

Jaaaaa.... registriert... aaaabbber ich hatte meine erste Ausfahrt hier am 1.5.2005... das Datum hatte ich mir gemerkt! Mit Damdam und Oxking erst den AB-Trail und dann mal eben nach Wopswede... das war früher mal viel  

Ich hatte schön Rückenwind auf dem Heimweg (siehst du mal, ich bin doch gegen den Wind hingefahren)  Habe nur wenige "Väter" mit Bollerwagen getroffen... 

Runde war mal wieder absolut geil, besonders der "BW-Spezi"... der war mal ganz klar besser als die Wildschweine.

Grüße

Maxi (der wo morgen sowas von Ruhetag hat)


----------



## DAMDAM (1. Mai 2008)

Nabend 

Ich habe da mal ne Frage hat jemand von Euch Bremern noch einen LINKEN Rapidfire Hebel (3-fach) im Keller liegen ? Würden noch einen brauchen, wäre nett wenn sich jemand bei mir melden würde. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfathome (1. Mai 2008)

maxihb schrieb:


> [...]
> Runde war mal wieder absolut geil, besonders der "BW-Spezi"...
> [...]
> Grüße
> ...


der hatte wohl gehofft, wir würden uns aufregen.  
Das Stahlrad ist zu klein. Für RaR überleg ich mir jetzt was anderes. 
Von der Maitour nach Mopswede habe ich schon mal gehört.
Christian hat PN

Grutz
ralf


----------



## FORT_man (1. Mai 2008)

Hallöchen,

was geht denn so am Wochenende? Das Wetter soll ja gut werden, man könnte ja nach Syke oder vielleicht mal nach Wildeshausen fahren, irgendwo war hier doch mal eine Trailbeschreibung von der Gegend dort.
Morgen muß ich mich zuerst noch mal um mein Gazelle-Hollandrad kümmern:
irgendwelche besoffenen Schwachmaten haben das Rad gestern Nacht richtig zer****t:
Die Gabel ist mit krummgetreten worden und das Hinterrad ist total hinüber, die haben da Speichen aus der Felge herausgetreten. :kotz: 
Es gehört ja eigentlich nicht hierhin, aber ich muß das doch mal loswerden, ist  ja auch ein Fahrrad.
So, ich denke man sieht sich am Wochenende

Gruß Martinez


----------



## DAMDAM (2. Mai 2008)

@Ralf 

Danke du hast auch PN 

@ ALL

Wenn jemand von Euch dieses Jahr wieder nach Willingen fährt, könnt ihr wieder etwas umsonst ergatern wenn ihr schnell seit:

http://www.ritcheylogic.com/web/Rit...in/LatestNews/all_news/21676/29964/31681.html

Letztes Jahr gab es Conti Reifen, dieses Jahr sind es Ritchey Reifen ! 

Ich werde nicht in Willingen sein, sondern das Wochenende in Chemnitz bei 24h Rennen am Start sein !


Gruß Christian


----------



## MTBRafi (3. Mai 2008)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> was geht denn so am Wochenende? Das Wetter soll ja gut werden, man könnte ja nach Syke oder vielleicht mal nach Wildeshausen fahren, irgendwo war hier doch mal eine Trailbeschreibung von der Gegend dort.



Ich hätte morgen (So) Zeit und Lust, 11h Weserwehr? Oder irgendein anderer Vorschlag?

Grüße,

Rafael


----------



## FORT_man (3. Mai 2008)

MTBRafi schrieb:


> Ich hätte morgen (So) Zeit und Lust, 11h Weserwehr? Oder irgendein anderer Vorschlag?
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Rafael



Hi Rafael,

11:00 Weserwehr ist ok, ich bin dabei. Wir können uns dann ja noch überlegen, wo wir dann hinfahren

Bis morgen

Martin


----------



## maxihb (3. Mai 2008)

@ ralfatom

Nur eben zur Info... gemeldet  
(muß man jetzt nicht verstehen)

@ all

Mittwochabend fahre ich mal wieder in Garlstedt... wer mit möchte möge eine Zeit ansagen

Grüße

Maxi


----------



## ohneworte (3. Mai 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> @Ralf
> 
> Danke du hast auch PN
> 
> ...




Moin,

ich werde in Willingen sein. Dann aber zum Arbeiten wie die letzten Jahre!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ralfathome (3. Mai 2008)

maxihb schrieb:


> @ ralfatom
> 
> Nur eben zur Info... gemeldet
> (muß man jetzt nicht verstehen)
> ...


dem Sog der Ereignisse kann man sich nicht entziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (4. Mai 2008)

tja, dem Sog des Events konnte sich mein Konto auch nicht mehr entziehen und so hat es sich heute spontan zu einer Überweisung entschlossen


----------



## ralfathome (4. Mai 2008)

ja stimmt, *sog*ar die wollen Kohle sehen. Ist unterwegens.


----------



## DAMDAM (4. Mai 2008)

Na dann werde ich mir diese SOGenannte Veranstaltung wohl angucken in diesem Jahr und als Team Mechaniker/Verpflegungsmeister zur Verfügung stehen  

Gruß Christian 

P.S. Wie sehen denn diese Woche Eure Termine aus ? Ich/wir haben Ruhewoche und daher eher lockere Toure auf dem Plan Tage sind flexibel


----------



## maxihb (5. Mai 2008)

Di u. Mi  Grundlage mit Spitzen. Fr je nach Laune, Wetter müßte ja passen.  Sa n Stündchen locker rollen lassen.  So 3-4 Std GA in Garlstedt...


----------



## ralfathome (5. Mai 2008)

moin,
ich hoffe am Mittwochvormittag ein kurzes Ründchen drehen zu können. Dabei könnte dann auch der Schalter bei Dir im Briefkasten landen.

Happy biking
ralf


----------



## juk (5. Mai 2008)

Buchholz oder worüber wird hier - *sog*en wir mal - geredet?

Startet eigentlich jemand in Altenau dieses Jahr? Dort habe ich letztes Jahr den Wald gedüngt...  Evtl. sehe ich mir an was daraus geworden ist.


----------



## DAMDAM (6. Mai 2008)

Altenau fahre ich dieses Jahr nicht ! Aber ich/wir werden zu 99% in Dassel am selben Wochenende am Start. Dassel ist deutlich einsteigerfreundlich mit einer 20Km und einer 40Km Strecke !

Den Link dazu findest du über die Challange4Mtb.de ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfathome (6. Mai 2008)

juk schrieb:


> Buchholz oder worüber wird hier - *sog*en wir mal - geredet?


SO G enau wollte das nun auch wieder niemand wissen. 

Das bleibt dann auch das einzige Rennen mit dem Mounty in diesem Sommer. Das Verhältnis "ImAutositzenZeit" zu der "im Sattel sitzen" Zeit ist recht ordentlich. 

Das geänderte Startszenario in Altenau gefällt mir übrigens überhaupt nicht.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (6. Mai 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Das geänderte Startszenario in Altenau gefällt mir übrigens überhaupt nicht.
> 
> Gruß
> ralf



Und das ist auch ein Grund, warum ich da nicht am Start sein werde! Ich habe einfach keine Kust mich durch das ganze Feld zu kämpfen und blöde Sprüche zu kassieren! (Das hat schon immer gereicht, wenn die Langstreckenfahrer ne halbe Stunde eher losgefahren sind und man deen Reste ab der Verpfegung aufsammeln durfte!)

Gruß Christian 

Mittwoch kommt bei mir nur am Vormittag in Frage, am Freitag könnte ich ab 12 Uhr (vorbehaltlich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (6. Mai 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Mittwoch kommt bei mir nur am Vormittag in Frage


Wenn wir gemeinsam ein wenig rumrollern wollen wäre ich um 9:30 bei Dir, oder auch später, das wäre mir dann egal.


----------



## DAMDAM (6. Mai 2008)

@ Ralf 

Können wir sehr gerne morgen früh so machen ! Ich warte dann so gegen halb 10 bei mir.

Gruß Christian


----------



## kiko (6. Mai 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> @ Ralf
> 
> Können wir sehr gerne morgen früh so machen ! Ich warte dann so gegen halb 10 bei mir.
> 
> Gruß Christian



brauchste den shifter immer noch?
hab noch einen ausgegraben.
bei bedarf eben melden. ich schlepp ihn dann mit innen laden (wiegetritt). dort ist er dann einsammelbar.


----------



## ralfathome (7. Mai 2008)

vielleicht klappt es mit dem wegdrücken. Admin wär auch zu einfach.


----------



## dinosaur (7. Mai 2008)

Nach einer Woche mit Erkältung  und verschärfter Hausarbeit  hatte ich heute eine Erscheinung: in frühsommerlicher Luft schwebte ich über den AB-Trail 
Bis demnext aufm trail 
dino


----------



## DAMDAM (8. Mai 2008)

@ Dino 

Ist das etwa ein neues ? Wenn ja, Glückwunsch sehr schönes Rad Ich freue mich schon das dann mal in Natura zu sehen !

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (8. Mai 2008)

@ Damdam: neu ; Rahmenform sollte dir bekannt vorkommen .
Hast du eigentlich noch das ibc-Trikot?
Ciao
dino


----------



## ohneworte (8. Mai 2008)

dinosaur schrieb:


> @ Damdam: neu ; Rahmenform sollte dir bekannt vorkommen .
> Hast du eigentlich noch das ibc-Trikot?
> Ciao
> dino




Morgen nachmittag AB-Trail ab HAW ca. 14.30 Uhr zum Bestaunen der neuen Räder!?


----------



## DAMDAM (8. Mai 2008)

@ Dino 

Ja habe noch Trikots ( Kurz und Lang sowie eine Hose) bei Bedarf können wir auf einer der nächsten Touren mal drüber schnacken ! P.S. Wir wollen das Rad mal in Natura sehen ! 

@ Jens 

Morgen 14:30 Uhr Haw, kann ich leider erst was zu sagen, wenn sich meine andere Verabredung dazu geäußert hat! Ich melde mich morgen aber nochmal ! Wenn du willst auch per SMS, dann könnte ich dir das auch am Vormittag schreiben.

Gruß Christian


----------



## DAMDAM (8. Mai 2008)

@ Jens 

14:30 Uhr HaW geht klar ! Bitte poste nochmal kurz, ob du kommst oder nicht.

Gruß Christian


----------



## ohneworte (9. Mai 2008)

Moin Christian,

das kriege ich hin. Aber bitte gemütlich ABTrail!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## maxihb (9. Mai 2008)

Sooo... war eine lustige Runde bei herrlichstem Wetter  

Vielen Dank noch mal an die nette Unterstützung mit dem Multitool! Die Wurzel allen Übels liegt mittlerweile in der Mülltonne und ist durch einen Neuerwerb mit 2 Buchstaben ersetzt worden  

Grüße

Maxi


----------



## ohneworte (9. Mai 2008)

Hi Maxi,

ich war heute Abend auch noch mal unterwegs. Und was passiert? Die Vernietung der Kette löst sich! Anschließend noch ein Snakebite an einer Bordsteinkante und das wars dann!

Ansonsten schöne ruhige Tour heute nachmittag!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## maxihb (9. Mai 2008)

Lass mich mal den Hersteller raten... Fängt bestimmt mit S an und hört mit RAM auf, ohne jetzt ins Detail gehen zu wollen


----------



## DAMDAM (9. Mai 2008)

@ Jens +Maxi

Uns hat es auch viel Spaß gemacht! Mein Rahmen geht am Dienstag erstmal nach Oldenburg und dann mal sehen! 

Und ich sag es immer wieder: " Bloß keine Hollow Pin Ketten !" XTR oder XT ist relativ lang lebig und stabil !

Gruß Christian


----------



## ohneworte (10. Mai 2008)

maxihb schrieb:


> Lass mich mal den Hersteller raten... Fängt bestimmt mit S an und hört mit RAM auf, ohne jetzt ins Detail gehen zu wollen




Das war nicht das Problem, beim Hersteller des Rades schlecht vernietet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maSk (11. Mai 2008)

Hey, ich wollte am Montag nach Verden fahren. Die Tour bin ich mit dem Rad noch nicht gefahren. Habt ihr evtl. Tipps für die Route? Irgendwelche Stellen die man meiden sollte, oder wo es vielleicht besonders schön ist?
Ich wollte mich mit meinem Crossrad auf den Weg machen & auch meine Cam mitnehmen bei dem schönen Wetter.

Ich würde von Borgfeld aus starten und suche von dort ausgehend einen möglichst fixen Weg  Es sei denn jemand möchte sich mit dran hängen, dann könnte man sich auch irgendwo anders treffen.


----------



## juk (13. Mai 2008)

Mittwochsrunde, 1830, HaW?


----------



## FORT_man (13. Mai 2008)

juk schrieb:


> Mittwochsrunde, 1830, HaW?



Yeah, ich bin dabei

bis morgen

Martinez


----------



## dinosaur (14. Mai 2008)

juk schrieb:


> Mittwochsrunde, 1830, HaW?



Der dino ist auch dabei.
Ciao
dino


----------



## ralfathome (14. Mai 2008)

juk schrieb:


> Mittwochsrunde, 1830, HaW?


moin,
mit Kollege Heiko geht es heute auf den AB, allerdings etwas früher.

Ohne zu wissen wohin Eure Tour führt:  Wenn Ihr auch AB fahrt rast nicht so, wer weiß wer hinter der nächsten Ecke im Wege rumsteht! *fingerheb*

Gruß
ralf


----------



## juk (14. Mai 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> [...]rast nicht so[...]



Scherzkeks! Guck mal in Post 5481, wer sich angemeldet hat. Da heißt es dann, unterwegs ordentlich Ballast abwerfen um überhaupt noch mitzuhalten.


----------



## ralfathome (14. Mai 2008)

seit wann meldet Dino seine Teilnahme eigentlich an? Da stimmt etwas nicht! Der tut nix nur so, der will nur nicht spielen.


----------



## ohneworte (15. Mai 2008)

Freitag 14.30 Uhr HaW?


----------



## maxihb (15. Mai 2008)

Ich werde es wohl entgegen anderslautender Behauptungen morgen nicht schaffen... da ich vermutlich 
auf den DPD-Mann warten muß!!! 

Sollte der jedoch deutlich vor 13:00 Uhr bei mir sein, könnte das noch was werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (15. Mai 2008)

@ Jens 

Im Prinzip sehr gerne ich muss nur nochmal heute mit Oldenburg telefonieren, dann kann ich heute Abend definitiv zusagen.

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (15. Mai 2008)

Sooo... da ich im Moment meine Wochenendplanung mal schnell neu mache, würde ich gerne am Sonntag zur *"traditionellen Sonntagsrunde"*in Garlstedt einladen... 10:30 Uhr am durchaus nicht unbekannten Treffpunkt wäre mir ganz lieb!!!

Grüße

Maxi


----------



## dinosaur (15. Mai 2008)

@juk: Habe mich für Altenau angemeldet. Da der Start am Sonntag doch erst um 10:00 Uhr ist, plane ich die Anreise für Sonntag; Abfahrt ca 6:30. Kannst dir ja überlegen ob du mit willst.(Anmeldeschluss für online-Meldung ist der 16.05. 24°°- Morgen! Nachmeldung am Sonntag ist aber auch möglich)
Ciao
dino


----------



## DAMDAM (16. Mai 2008)

@Jens 

Bin raus für morgen und komme nicht um 14:30 Uhr zum HaW.

Gruß CHristian


----------



## juk (16. Mai 2008)

dinosaur schrieb:


> @juk: Habe mich für Altenau angemeldet. Da der Start am Sonntag doch erst um 10:00 Uhr ist, plane ich die Anreise für Sonntag; Abfahrt ca 6:30. Kannst dir ja überlegen ob du mit willst.(Anmeldeschluss für online-Meldung ist der 16.05. 24°°- Morgen! Nachmeldung am Sonntag ist aber auch möglich)
> Ciao
> dino



Bin zwar nicht wirklich in Rennform, aber ich bin dabei. Werde es dann als Trainingsrunde betrachten. 

Ein Sitzplatz für mein Serviceteam ist bei Dir auch noch frei? 
Welche Runde fährst Du?

Bis denne,
Jürgen


----------



## snody (16. Mai 2008)

Moin, 

kannst du mal kurz beschreiben wie die Sonntagsrunde aussieht?

Da ich plane mal von Loxstedt mit dem Zug nach Bremen-Burg zu fahren um die Bremer Schweiz zu erkunden, wäre es gar nicht schlecht die Gegend südlich von Garlstedt schon zu kennen.

Aber: euer Tempo? Kilometer? Sowenig Asphalt wie möglich oder? Seid ihr alles Schalter?   




maxihb schrieb:


> am Sonntag zur *"traditionellen Sonntagsrunde"*in Garlstedt einladen... 10:30 Uhr am durchaus nicht unbekannten Treffpunkt wäre mir ganz lieb!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (16. Mai 2008)

Also unsere (vielmehr bislang ist ja noch keiner mit dabei, ich hoffe aber mindestens noch auf den AtomRalf) Sonntagsrunde dauert so je nach belieben, es geht viel über Trails und Waldautobahnen... Straßen werden seit Beginn des Jahres gemieden  ... bisweilen wird ein wenig mit Wildschweinen gespielt oder einfach mal das Schlachwechseln bis zur Perfektion geübt

unser sonstiges Tempo richtet sich immer nach dem Langsamsten... Ich glaub wir ham alle n paar Schalter am Bike 

Grüße

Maxi

PS: ich glaube ganz fest, dass Garlstedt schon mitten in dieser komischen "Bremer Schweiz" liegt!


----------



## dinosaur (16. Mai 2008)

juk schrieb:


> Bin zwar nicht wirklich in Rennform, aber ich bin dabei. Werde es dann als Trainingsrunde betrachten.
> 
> Ein Sitzplatz für mein Serviceteam ist bei Dir auch noch frei?
> Welche Runde fährst Du?
> ...



Prima!
Sitzplatz für Serviceteam ist kein Problem- aber nur wenn ich beim Rennen dann auch Erfrischungstücher angereicht bekomme 
Ich fahr die 78 km.
Details können wir nächste Woche noch besprechen.
Ciao
dino 

@maxi: Sonntag leider auf Arbeit


----------



## ralfathome (16. Mai 2008)

maxihb schrieb:


> [....] ich hoffe aber mindestens noch auf den AtomRalf) [....]


moin, negativ, sorry. 

CU
ralf


----------



## maxihb (17. Mai 2008)

Macht ja nischt... ich fahr dann morgen mal um 10:30 Uhr am Parkplatz vorbei und sonst lass ich den MP3-Player an und baller n bisschen Trails ab... Soll ja auch schon wieder Wetter geben...


----------



## DAMDAM (17. Mai 2008)

Habe leider auch kein Rad im Moment !  
Wahrscheinlich, wenn alles schnell geht erst ab Ende der Woche, deshalb kann ich auch noch nicht sagen ob ich nächste eine Rennen fahre oder nicht. 

Gruß CHristian


----------



## ohneworte (17. Mai 2008)

Hi Christian, 

auch grad im Netz!?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## FORT_man (18. Mai 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Habe leider auch kein Rad im Moment !
> Wahrscheinlich, wenn alles schnell geht erst ab Ende der Woche, deshalb kann ich auch noch nicht sagen ob ich nächste eine Rennen fahre oder nicht.
> 
> Gruß CHristian



Das sieht bei mir auch so aus: meine Hinterrad-Felge hat sich nach der AB-Trail Runde vom vergangenen Mittwoch verabschiedet: Felgenriß als Folge von Verschleiß. Da die Laufräder eh schon in die Jahre gekommen sind, werde ich mich in der kommenden Woche mal um einen neuen Satz kümmern. Mal sehen, was da so bei herauskommt.
Vielleicht habe ich Mittwoch schon alles fertig, dann könnte man abends noch  mal durchstarten.

Gruß Martinez


----------



## DAMDAM (18. Mai 2008)

@ Fortman

Wenn du nen günstigen Deore V-Brake Satz suchst kannste dich ja mal melden die Laufräder sind nicht mehr als 500 Km gefahren und ich habe keine Verwendung mehr, da meine Freundin jetzt Disclaufräder hat.

Gruß Christian


----------



## ohneworte (20. Mai 2008)

Freitag 14.30 Uhr HaW oder Weserwehr?


----------



## ralfathome (20. Mai 2008)

moin,
am Donnerstag werde ich eine kleine Runde rollen, um 12:00 möchte ich dann wieder athome sein.

Freitag habe ich leider keine Zeit.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (20. Mai 2008)

@ Jens 

Ich hoffe auf 14:30 Uhr Haw und auf Speci...... . 

Ich melde mich aber nochmal, wann und ob ich ein Rad habe:

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (20. Mai 2008)

@ Ralf

hab grade gesehen, dass wir auf einer sog Event-Liste stehen


----------



## FORT_man (20. Mai 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> @ Fortman
> 
> Wenn du nen günstigen Deore V-Brake Satz suchst kannste dich ja mal melden die Laufräder sind nicht mehr als 500 Km gefahren und ich habe keine Verwendung mehr, da meine Freundin jetzt Disclaufräder hat.
> 
> Gruß Christian



Hallo Christian,

vielen Dank für das Angebot, aber ich bin heute aus Hamburg wiedergekommen:
ich habe bei CNC-Bikes meine neuen Citec-Laufräder geholt: jeweils 24 Speichen vorne und hinten. Schöne leichte Räder. Mal sehen, wie lange der ganze Umbau dauert, ich muß auch noch mal die Lagerschalen des Steuersatzes ausbauen und neu einpressen.
@all:
CNC-Bikes in Hamburg (Stresemannstr.) ist einer der besten Läden, den ich jemals gesehen habe:
vollgestopft mit den feinsten Komponenten, Rahmen von Nicolai, fast alle Gabeln von Fox und Rockshox, tonnenweise Teile von Ritchey, Bontrager, Cane Creek, Chris King, Race Face etc. Lohnt sich, die haben auch einen Internet-Shop mit guten Preisen.
So, man sieht sich, entweder morgen abend (vielleicht) oder spätestens am Wochenende.

Gruß Martinez


----------



## ralfathome (20. Mai 2008)

maxihb schrieb:


> @ Ralf
> 
> hab grade gesehen, dass wir auf einer sog Event-Liste stehen


hi,
wurde auch Zeit. Obwohl heute nicht der sogenannte Freitag ist. Oder doch?
Du bist (fast) ganz oben und ich ganz unten (mehr oder weniger). Ich hätte die Zahl beim Teamnamen nach vorn setzen sollen.

@Martin: ein wenig Bremsenwartung gehört beim Laufradwechsel dazu. In die benutzten Beläge hat sich sicherlich Metallabrieb der alten Felgen eingefressen. Entweder penibel reinigen oder besser gleich neue Bremsgummis, damit Du lange Spaß mit dem neuen LRS hast. 
Was machst Du mit dem alten LRS? Hätte Interresse an Naben und Speichen.

Viele Grüße
ralf


----------



## kiko (21. Mai 2008)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Hallo Christian,
> 
> vielen Dank für das Angebot, aber ich bin heute aus Hamburg wiedergekommen:
> ich habe bei CNC-Bikes meine neuen Citec-Laufräder geholt: jeweils 24 Speichen vorne und hinten. Schöne leichte Räder. Mal sehen, wie lange der ganze Umbau dauert, ich muß auch noch mal die Lagerschalen des Steuersatzes ausbauen und neu einpressen.
> ...



christofh is echt ne marke für sich. war früher öfters mal mit olli (ehemals ollis bike shop) nach feierabend in seinen katakomben. gibt nix, was er nich irgendwo rumliegen hat. "haste ma dies oder das?" kurzes rumgesuche und er zaubert wieder ein highendteil aus irgendeiner dunklen ecke.
er weiss sein scheibares chaos zu beherschen.
geiler laden.


----------



## maxihb (21. Mai 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> hi,
> ..Obwohl heute nicht der sogenannte Freitag ist. Oder doch?...



Ne, ich hab sog zu sogen n bisschen rumgemeckert...


----------



## ralfathome (21. Mai 2008)

na ja dann, sog weit sogut.

Ist ja schon ein riesiges Starterfeld, vermutlich sog ar noch mehr Zuschauer als Fahrer. Also praktisch wie in der Formel 1.


----------



## DAMDAM (21. Mai 2008)

@ Martin 
Da habe ich auch meinen Wettkampf LRS her! Habe ich auch als einen sehr hilfsbereiten Laden kennengelernt und Preislich steht der Laden außer Frage  .


----------



## maxihb (21. Mai 2008)

Umso(g) mehr Rennverflegung können wir unter uns aufteilen (wo du ja immer so üppig dinierst während der Einheiten)... Top 10 Platzierungen sind drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FORT_man (22. Mai 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> hi,
> wurde auch Zeit. Obwohl heute nicht der sogenannte Freitag ist. Oder doch?
> Du bist (fast) ganz oben und ich ganz unten (mehr oder weniger). Ich hätte die Zahl beim Teamnamen nach vorn setzen sollen.
> 
> ...



Hi Ralf,

die Bremsbeläge habe ich auch erneuert, klaro. Die alten Speichen und Naben (Shimano LX) kannst Du haben. Wir werden uns da bestimmt einig.
Gruß und bis die Tage

Martin


----------



## DAMDAM (22. Mai 2008)

@ Jens 

Muss für Freitag leider absagen, da ich immer noch keinen Rahmen habe    ! Tut mir Leid, aber vor nächster Woche wird es wohl nichts mehr mit einer Tour.

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (22. Mai 2008)

Ich kann Freitag auch nicht... ich werde am *Sonntag *um 10:30 Uhr in Garlstedt am Parkplatz vorbeifahren und evtl. Mitfahrer aufnehmen... 

Grüße

Maxi


----------



## maxihb (22. Mai 2008)

----


----------



## ohneworte (22. Mai 2008)

Dann fahr ich zu Haus allein im Wald!


----------



## Twinkie (23. Mai 2008)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Prima!
> Sitzplatz für Serviceteam ist kein Problem- aber nur wenn ich beim Rennen dann auch Erfrischungstücher angereicht bekomme



...Erfrischungstücher kriegen nur die hier 

....aber ich könnte meine 








 - Dienste anbieten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (24. Mai 2008)

maxihb schrieb:


> Ich kann Freitag auch nicht... ich werde am *Sonntag *um 10:30 Uhr in Garlstedt am Parkplatz vorbeifahren und evtl. Mitfahrer aufnehmen...
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Maxi


moin, 
dann werde ich am Sonnentag zu der Zeit mal desinterressiert am Parkplatz rumlungern und höflichst um Mitnahme ersuchen.

Den Altenauten wünsche ich viel Spaß und eine erfolgreiche Teilnahme.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## maxihb (24. Mai 2008)

Oki... dann werde ich mich um Pünktlichkeit bemühen   leichte Verspätungen bitte ich wegen meiner mehr als miesen Fitness zu entschuldigen  

Grüße

Maxi


----------



## ralfathome (24. Mai 2008)

moin,
die zeitliche Punktlandung meinerseits kann ich nicht garantieren, bekenne aber mein Bemühen.
Und möglicherweise sitze ich auch in der Bushaltestelle in Sichtweite des Parkplatzes und kredenze einen Energieriegel aus der naturgelben Einwegverpackung.

Happy biking
ralf


----------



## maxihb (26. Mai 2008)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Freitag 14.30 Uhr HaW



Gilt das auch für diese Woche?


----------



## ralfathome (26. Mai 2008)

moin,
bei Jürgen und Dino alles i.O.? 

Ergebnisliste hab ich geguckt, logisch. 

ralf


----------



## juk (26. Mai 2008)

Den Dino findest Du bei den Lizenzfahrern. Entsprechend schnell war er auch!  

Und ich bin quasi inkognito gefahren.  Kleiner Tipp: Vor- und Teamname haben sich nicht geändert.

Für mich war es eine sehr schöne Trainingsfahrt. Da meine Körner nicht für zwei Powerrunden reichen, habe ich es in Runde 1 sehr locker angehen lassen.  Es lief dann eigentlich ganz gut und so habe ich in der 2. Runde das Tempo angezogen und habe vor allem bergauf ein paar Plätze gut gemacht.
Am letzten Anstieg (2km vor dem Ziel) weigerte sich leider die Kette aufs kleine Blatt zu springen und ich musste absteigen. Es folgten Krämpfe in beiden Oberschenkeln und ein unfreiwilliges Päuschen. 

Ansonsten alles super! Schöne Strecke! Aber die meisten hier kennen das ja schon.

Hab nu irgendwie Bock auf mehr...  

bis denne
Jürgen


----------



## ralfathome (26. Mai 2008)

Hi,
das hört sich ja bis auf den Krampf ganz gut an.

Hab aus Versehen die Liste von 2007 gelesen, dem fetten Link auf der HP sei Dank. Deswegen meine leichte Unruhe.

12 Tage bis Buchholz.


----------



## ohneworte (26. Mai 2008)

maxihb schrieb:


> Gilt das auch für diese Woche?




Nee, leider nicht. Dann bekomme ich Zoff mit meiner Angetrauten!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## FORT_man (27. Mai 2008)

Hallöchen, 

wie sieht es denn morgen so mit der Mittwochsrunde aus? 18:30 am HaW?
Ich kucke hier morgen nachmittag dann nochmal rein

Gruß Martinez


----------



## ralfathome (27. Mai 2008)

moin,
ich werde wohl rollen. 18:30 HaW wie gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (28. Mai 2008)

Evtl. komme ich auch.

Falls der Dino unangemeldet kommt, kann er ja mein Brillenetui mitbringen.


----------



## ralfathome (28. Mai 2008)

moin und sorry,
bei mir ist heute nix mit Radfahren.

Happy biking


----------



## juk (28. Mai 2008)

So wie es zur Zeit aussieht, gilt für mich selbiges. 
Sieht nach Nachschicht aus... :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## DAMDAM (28. Mai 2008)

Bei mir:

Kein Rad = Kein radfahren


----------



## FORT_man (28. Mai 2008)

Hallöchen,

ich bin gerade erst von der Arbeit zurückgekommen, ich schaffe es auch nicht. Der Wirtschaftsaufschwung fordert seine Opfer  
Wird also auch nix mit radeln heute.

@Ralf:
Hast Du noch Interesse an meinen alten LX-Laufrädern? Das Hinterrad ist noch bei meinem Schrauber, das Vorderrad bei mir im Kofferraum.

Gruß Martin


----------



## juk (31. Mai 2008)

@Dino
Schon gelesen?
http://mountainbike.harz.de/phorum/read.php?1,151

Ich wäre dort auch fast abgebogen. Bitte sag mir daß auch Du unabsichtlich abgekürzt hast! Dann fühle ich mich nicht ganz so schlecht. 


Schade, schade, schade. Einige gönnen uns unseren Sport leider nicht.


----------



## dinosaur (31. Mai 2008)

juk schrieb:


> @Dino
> Schon gelesen?
> http://mountainbike.harz.de/phorum/read.php?1,151
> 
> Ich wäre dort auch fast abgebogen. Bitte sag mir daß auch Du unabsichtlich abgekürzt hast! Dann fühle ich mich nicht ganz so schlecht.



Ja, ich war wohl in dieser Gruppe, denn mir fehlten nach 2 Runden 4km von den angegebenen 78. Also wäre meine korrigierte Zeit geschätzt 10 Minuten mehr- wenn dich das tröstet . Allerdings wurden wir schon bei der Start/Ziel-Durchfahrt zur zweiten Runde gestoppt. Ich hab da 1-2 Minuten warten müssen und erst garnicht kapiert was eigentlich Sache ist. Mann weiss jetzt natürlich nicht, wer verkürzt gefahren ist und wer nicht. Meine Platzierung hätte sich aber nicht relevant verändert.
Ciao
dino


----------



## ralfathome (3. Juni 2008)

moin, 
also ich hätte jetzt erwartet daß Dino auch die Einführungsrunde zweimal gefahren ist.


----------



## dinosaur (3. Juni 2008)

Die "Einführungsrunde" mutierte binnen Kurzem zu einem Platzierungsrennen und führte dazu, dass ich in die erste Runde gleich mit Puls im roten Bereich gestartet bin. 'Ne zweite Einführungsrunde hätte ich garnicht geschafft 
dino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (3. Juni 2008)

dinosaur schrieb:


> 'Ne zweite Einführungsrunde hätte ich garnicht geschafft



Schade, daß Muckel hier nicht mitliest.


----------



## ralfathome (3. Juni 2008)

tach,
am Donnerstag möchte ich noch ein wenig durch den Warwer Sand touren. Zeitlich bin ich flexibel. Fährt jemand mit, so um 3Stunden ab Weserwehr?

Gruß
ralf


----------



## ohneworte (4. Juni 2008)

Moin,

bei mir wäre Freitag wieder eine Tour möglich!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## FORT_man (4. Juni 2008)

Hallöchen,

ich werde erst morgen Nachmittag (arrgh, hoffentlich) mein Bike vom wiederholten Steuersatz-Nachbasteln zurückbekommen. Für den Warwer Sand ist es dann wohl leider zu spät und ich weiß auch noch nicht, wie lange ich am Freitag arbeiten muß, es geht wieder rund.
Vielleicht klappt es ja doch noch, ich kucke hier morgen noch mal rein.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Twinkie (5. Juni 2008)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Die "Einführungsrunde" mutierte binnen Kurzem zu einem Platzierungsrennen und führte dazu, dass ich in die erste Runde gleich mit Puls im roten Bereich gestartet bin. 'Ne zweite Einführungsrunde hätte ich garnicht geschafft
> dino



Ich übernehme: VERDAMMTE TIEFSTAPELEI!!!


----------



## ralfathome (5. Juni 2008)

moin,
am Freitagnachmittag wollte ich mir schon ein wenig die Strecke eines sogenannten Events anschauen. Ein Platz für Mitfahrer und Bike im Auto wäre frei. Abfahrt in HB so gegen 13-14:00.

Zum Thema Puls im roten Bereich in Altenau: bei meinem ersten Marathon dort hatte ich einen Durchschnittspuls von 173, damals noch mit dem roten Fully. Ergo wollen rote Fullys auch im roten Bereich bewegt werden. Klingt doof, ist aber so.  

nächtle
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (5. Juni 2008)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Ich übernehme: VERDAMMTE TIEFSTAPELEI!!!



Twuckel?


----------



## dinosaur (5. Juni 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Zum Thema Puls im roten Bereich in Altenau: bei meinem ersten Marathon dort hatte ich einen Durchschnittspuls von 173, damals noch mit dem roten Fully. Ergo wollen rote Fullys auch im roten Bereich bewegt werden. Klingt doof, ist aber so.



 zwingende Logik 

Ciao
dino 

ps: ein dringendes Problem der Menschheit wurde gelöst: das Bordklo auf der ISS ist repariert- die Eroberung des Weltraumes kann weitergehen


----------



## DAMDAM (5. Juni 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> am Freitagnachmittag wollte ich mir schon ein wenig die Strecke eines sogenannten Events anschauen. Ein Platz für Mitfahrer und Bike im Auto wäre frei. Abfahrt in HB so gegen 13-14:00.
> 
> Zum Thema Puls im roten Bereich in Altenau: bei meinem ersten Marathon dort hatte ich einen Durchschnittspuls von 173, damals noch mit dem roten Fully. Ergo wollen rote Fullys auch im roten Bereich bewegt werden. Klingt doof, ist aber so.
> ...



Na das kann ja was werden am Samstag ! Mein neues ist auch rot !  

@ Ralf 

Dann werden wir uns da morgen wohl schon sehen ! Mareike und ich beabsichtigen auch schonmal die Startnummer abzuholen und uns ein bißchen die Strecke anzuschauen! Werden so gegen 14:00 Uhr losfahren!

Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfathome (7. Juni 2008)




----------



## maxihb (7. Juni 2008)

Ich kann mich grade nicht dran erinnern jemals so im Ar$ch gewesen zu sein,  schön wars trotzdem!

Grüße

Maxi

PS: Hat schon wer die zahlreichen Fotos vom Event gefunden?


----------



## ralfathome (7. Juni 2008)

Die Truppe wird den Tag sicher auch etwas gemütlich ausklingen lassen. Es wurde auf jeden Fall reichlich geblitzt! 

Mir wurde schon schwindelig beim Ansatz, die Höhenmeter ausrechnen.


----------



## FORT_man (7. Juni 2008)

Was geht denn so morgen am Sonntag? Eine kleine Erholungsrunde oder so?
ich kucke morgen früh noch mal hier rein

Gruß Martin


----------



## ralfathome (8. Juni 2008)

Hi Martin,
eine Erholungsrunde bekomme ich vielleicht hin, aber den Lenker kann ich heute noch nicht wieder ordentlich festhalten. Wenn überhaupt fahre ich vernünftigerweise allein und schon gar nicht im Gelände. Sorry!

Künftig werde ich Sonntags wohl wieder mehr im Wald als auf der Straße unterwegs sein.

Schönen Sonntag
ralf


----------



## cand.arch (8. Juni 2008)

Glückwunsch an die beiden Buchholz-Fahrer    

So wie Ihr auf dem Foto schaut, war es nicht ganz so einfach die Plazierungen rauszufahren...


----------



## maxihb (8. Juni 2008)

Bilder sind online Ralf 9003, Christian 9006 und ich hatte die 9002


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (8. Juni 2008)

cand.arch schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an die beiden Buchholz-Fahrer
> 
> So wie Ihr auf dem Foto schaut, war es nicht ganz so einfach die Plazierungen rauszufahren...


Danke Lars!!

Zum ersten Mal überhaupt habe ich vor einem Rennen damit gerechnet Letzter zu werden. Es war schon anstrengend, aber ich habe bei Marathons schon mehr gelitten.



...und ich Dussel warte kurz vor Schluß auch noch auf Maxi....

Schöne Bilder haste vom Wasserturm gemacht!

So fix und fertig sehe ich doch gar nicht aus: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/117224


----------



## maxihb (8. Juni 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> ...und ich Dussel warte kurz vor Schluß auch noch auf Maxi....



 War auch nett von dir  aber ich bilde mir ein schon eine Runde vorsprung gehabt zu haben

War sowieso ein sehr sehr geiles Rennen... bis auf meinen Schlauchwechsel kam ich wunderbar durch, wobei doch zum Ende der Kopf die Anweisungen zum weiterfahren gegeben hat (der Rest hatte allerdings dann die Arbeit)... ab Stunde 3 lag ich schon auf dem 3. Platz und hab dann in der letzten Stunde noch mal mit Öli (dem Führenden mit Rundenvorsprung) Druck auf den 2. gemacht, der allerdings wohl eine halbe Stunde vor Ende aufgegeben hat, so war der Angriff im Prinzip nicht mehr nötig gewesen, aber ist doch ok!

Mein Tacho behauptet etwas von 85km und 5:46 Std fahrzeit... Die Höhenmeter möchte ich mir lieber nicht ausrechnen


----------



## ralfathome (8. Juni 2008)

ja, Du hast eine Runde mehr. Bei mir stehen 83Km bei etwa gleicher Fahrzeit, ich bin ja ein paar Mal am Auto gewesen.

Das sind dann fast 2500 Hm, mehr als beim Solling-Marathon. Sind die 124Hm/Runde eigentlich irgendwo offiziell dokumentiert?


----------



## maxihb (8. Juni 2008)

Allerdings hatte ich auch den Vorteil einer Federgabel, was ich bei der Siegerehrung ja auch sofort zugegeben habe  Übrigens mecker ich jetzt nicht mehr über Sportler, die beim Interview nicht ganz auf der Höhe sind   Da kenn ich noch einen, der hatte auf dem Foto bei der Siegerehrung n rotes T-Shrirt an... 

Die Höhenmeter basieren auf Christians HAC  

Ich plane übrigens bei meiner diesjährigen Teilnahme am Solling-Marathon die 106km ein... (wenn trainingsmäßig alles rund läuft)

Nächsten Sonntag würde ich übrigens gerne wieder mal in den Wald... Meine kleine Runde mit dem Hund hat schon wieder Spaß gemacht

Grüße

Maxi


----------



## ralfathome (9. Juni 2008)

moin,
hast sogar 2 Runden mehr. Und ich 6min Vorsprung vor dem 4., gutes Timing. 

Sonntag ist in Hamburg eine Veranstaltung für Radfahrer, Sternfahrt oder so. Eine Fahrt über die Köhlbrandbrücke hat für mich durchaus einen gewissen Reiz.

Ma gucken wie das Wetter wird?


----------



## maxihb (9. Juni 2008)

Ich werd mich dann Sonntagmorgen ein wenig durch den Wald bemühen, wenn ich dann schon wieder ein fuktionsfähiges MTB habe  so lange langweile ich mich halt auf der Straße (macht mir momentan irgendwie echt gar keinen Spaß).. Sternfahrt kann ich nicht mitmachen, weil ich zu einer sehr geheimem Uhrzeit am Nachmittag ein mehrfarbigiges Kfz besteigen soll/muß/darf...


----------



## ralfathome (9. Juni 2008)

Als ich Dich das letzte Mal damit gesehen habe machte es einen recht funktionstüchtigen Eindruck. Was ist nun schon wieder?

Abwechslung muß sein, ich tippe mal auf Gabel. (nur ma so jetzt)


----------



## juk (9. Juni 2008)

Ich verneige mich ehrfürchtig vor den 6-Stunden-Helden!  


Für morgen abend (Dienstag) plane ich um 1830 eine AB-Trailrunde mit Knoops Park (oder so ähnlich) Erweiterung. Hat jemand Interesse?

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## DAMDAM (9. Juni 2008)

@ ralf

Ganz falsch! Ich weiß es, ich weiß es  Ich hoffe wir sehen es vor dem Wochenende !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (9. Juni 2008)

dann hat Maxi den hier:   wohl aus Freude platziert. 
Schwarz, leicht und aus limitierten nachwachsenden Rohstoffen, nehme ich an.

Danke Jürgen, wie viele Marathons für das Trikot hast Du jetzt "in der Tasche"?


----------



## maxihb (9. Juni 2008)

@ ralf:

 Ich weiß es auch...  Ich verrate es dir gerne per PN oder zeige es dir am Wochenende... im Prinzip müsste die Veränderung durchaus auffällig sein 

Der Rohstoff aus der Raumfahrt und die Gewichtsangabe stimmen... nur die Produktbezeichnung ist wohl erst morgen klar

@ Jürgen 

ich hab ne gute Ausrede, hätte aber sowieso wenig interesse an Einheiten die sich oberhalb des reginerativen Bereichs abspielen


----------



## FORT_man (9. Juni 2008)

juk schrieb:


> Ich verneige mich ehrfürchtig vor den 6-Stunden-Helden!
> 
> 
> Für morgen abend (Dienstag) plane ich um 1830 eine AB-Trailrunde mit Knoops Park (oder so ähnlich) Erweiterung. Hat jemand Interesse?
> ...



Hi Jürgen,

ich bin morgen bis 18:00 in der Firma und werde es daher nicht schaffen. Was ist mit Mittwoch Abend 18:30 HaW?

Gruß Martin


----------



## juk (9. Juni 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Danke Jürgen, wie viele Marathons für das Trikot hast Du jetzt "in der Tasche"?



Leider erst zwei. Sonntag steht der Weserbergland-Mara an.


----------



## ralfathome (9. Juni 2008)

dann sind es ja nur noch drei, wenn ich aufgepaßt habe. Weserbergland, das ist dann unter anderem zur Schaumburg hoch, oder? Viel Spaß, hätte ich auch Lust drauf. (Hab da eine Rechnung offen!) So ein Wochenende ist immer viel zu kurz.

Vielleicht bin ich Dienstag dabei, ich kann aber nur regenerativ gemütlich.


----------



## juk (10. Juni 2008)

Wenn bis 17h niemand verbindlich zusagt, fahre ich *nicht* am HaW vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (10. Juni 2008)

ähm... also ähhh  





*<---<<<*


----------



## ralfathome (10. Juni 2008)

moin und sorry,
für's radfahren reicht die Zeit bei mir heute doch nicht.

Happy biking
ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (10. Juni 2008)

Ich war gestern schon wieder 2 Stunden auf dem Rad (aber ich habe ja auch aufgehört als es am Schönsten war   ) 

Nochmal ein Lob an alle Weserexpress und MTBvDler ! Ich weiß wie hart es war! , aber da meine Wochenendplanung für dieses Wochenende schon stand, wollte ich mich ja nicht voll verausgaben  :

http://www.mtb-chemnitz.de/Starterliste/liste08.html (Wochenendplanung)

sogar mit eigener Wertung da es 4 Mixed Teams gibt


----------



## ohneworte (10. Juni 2008)

Moin,

wer von Euch ist denn am Wochenende in Willingen zugegen?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## dinosaur (10. Juni 2008)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wer von Euch ist denn am Wochenende in Willingen zugegen?
> 
> ...



Jacob und ich. Bist du am Stand?
Ciao
dino


----------



## ohneworte (11. Juni 2008)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Jacob und ich. Bist du am Stand?
> Ciao
> dino



So wird es sein!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (16. Juni 2008)

Moin,

hat jemand Interesse am Freitag nachmittag eine Runde zu Biken?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ralfathome (16. Juni 2008)

moin,
...aber leider keine Zeit.

Wie war es in Willingen?
.....und in Chemnitz?

Gruß
ralf


----------



## Lucas88 (17. Juni 2008)

Moin,
kennt jemand von Euch Seiten mit Touren für Bremen und Umgebung? Ich suche insbesondere ein paar Feldwege, die mich nach Syke/Warwe bringen. Die normalen Strecken dorthin sind so langweilig. Des weiteren kenne ich mich in der Gegend hinter der Wümme nicht aus.


----------



## ohneworte (17. Juni 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> ...aber leider keine Zeit.
> 
> Wie war es in Willingen?
> ...




Moin Ralf,

in Willingen war es mal wieder eine coole Veranstaltung. Ich bin Freitag ein paar mal die Freeride-Strecke mit dem Fully runter. Samstag den Marathon bin ich dann wegen höherer Gewalt (alkoholisiert um 06.00 Uhr im Hotel)nicht mitgefahren.

Dafür am Sonntag noch mal knapp 2 Stunden mit dem Aussendienstler der Fa. Bohle durch die Berge gefahren (aber nur die leichte blaue Strecke!).

Ansonsten war das Event wieder gut besucht und hat bis auf das übliche Schlafdefizit richtig Spass gemacht.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (17. Juni 2008)

Mittwoch, 1830, HaW?


----------



## DAMDAM (17. Juni 2008)

Ein Kurzbericht aus Chemnitz:

Negativ: 

- leider ein bißchen Defekt Pech am Abend auf Platz 3 liegend in 2er Mixedwertung von 6 (innerhalb einer Stunde ist erst mir mein Hinterad kaputtgegangen und dann kurz darauf hatte Marieke keine Bremswirkung bei ihrer Scheibenbremse)

- die Duschen danach waren kalt (richtig kalt)

- Verpflegung vom Veranstalter war etwas verbesserungswürdig und entsprach auch nicht der Beschreibung 

- ein paar Profiteams hatten es nicht im Ansatz nötig Rücksicht zu nehmen oder Ansagen zu machen 

Positiv:

- Das Wetter  ( Kein Regen ! erst 10min nach Ende ein kurzer Schauer !)

- Die Strecke ( hoher Suchtfaktor ! Ich könnte jetzt schon wieder eine Runde drehen ! Bilder und Film folgen in den nächsten Wochen !)

- Die Verpflegung durch unsere eigenen Betreuer (Mareikes Eltern) war perfekt!

- Die Orga war immer hilfsbereit und freundlich ( auch wenn man Freitagnacht um 3 Uhr ankommt und sich auf den falschen Platz stellt wird einfach der Belegungsplan geändert  )

- Hilfsbereitschaft der Teams auf dem Platz allgemein !( Danke an dieser Stelle nochmal fürs Starthilfekabel und den Platz an der Steckdose!)

- Das Teamwork bei uns im Team !

- (Auch wenn es Eigenlob ist!) Unsere Leistung ! Wir konnten doch für gut 10 Stunden in der Mixed Wertung zumindest bei den Hobbyteams gut mithalten und das obwohl wir beide immer so zwischen 1,5-2 Stunden auf der Strecke waren! Bei unseren Trainingsstand, der Erfahrung und der Vorbereitung eigentlich schon unglaublich! In Zahlen Mareike: 13 Runden a 8,1 Km (eigene Messung) mit 117 Hm = 105,3 Km mit 1521 Hm (für eine Anfängerin ) und bei mir waren es 21 Runden = 170,1 Km und 2457 Hm. 

- Wir waren knapp 16 Stunden auf der Strecke ( fürs erstemal im 2er finde ich das schon gut! 

- Platz 26 von 30 Teams mit 8 Stunden Pause !


- Es gäbe noch viele weitere positive Eindrücke, aber gelobe, dasss ich noch einen ausführlichen Bericht schreibe

Gruß Christian 

P.S. Für nächstes Jahr ist dieses Event wirklich zu empfehlen ! Man kann das auch als Einzelfahrer gut fahren   die Streckecharakteristik ist absolut motivierend !

@ Juk 

Ich fahre diese Woche kein Rad


----------



## ralfathome (17. Juni 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> [....]In Zahlen Mareike: 13 Runden a 8,1 Km (eigene Messung) mit 117 Hm = 105,3 Km mit 1521 Hm (für eine Anfängerin ) und bei mir waren es 21 Runden = 170,1 Km und 2457 Hm.
> [....]


Hut ab!!!! 
Nachdem ich Mareike in Buchholz bei der Fahrt über die Brücke bewundern durfte wundert mich da gar nix mehr. Schöner Bericht.

Gilt auch so für den Bericht von Jens über Willingen. 

Ralf fragt und bekommt Antworten, das genaue Gegenteil zum Arbeitsalltag. Ihr seid soooooo nett. 

Wenn Lucas dann noch mal beschreibt, welche Route zum Warwer Sand ihm schon bekannt ist, fallen mir sicher noch Alternativen ein. 

Mittwoch 18:30 bin ich leider noch am Robotten.

Viele Grüße
ralf


----------



## dinosaur (18. Juni 2008)

Bericht aus Willingen:
Wetter war dieses Jahr wieder etwas durchwachsen, während des Marathons am Samstag aber top. Die Bikemesse war wieder interessant, das eine und andere Schnäppchen konnte gemacht werden, u.a. ein Satz Ritchey-Reifen geschenkt bekommen , und der Familienfuhrpark wurde vom Sohn mit einem Freerider ergänzt 
Da ich mich für den Marathon etwas spät angemeldet hatte stand ich im vorletzten Startblock D. Es wurde zwar mit Chip die individuelle Zeit gemessen, war zu Anfang aber doch ein etwas mühsames Durchkreuzen des hinteren Feldes. Im weiteren Verlauf ging es dann aber ganz gut, mit dem neuen Epic fuhr es sich komfortabel und sicher (max 61km/h auf Schotter , da stand mir letztes Jahr mit dem Hardtail schon bei 50 der Angstschweiss auf der Stirn).
Die Überlegung, evt. die lange Strecke mit 125km und 3500hm zu fahren, hab ich nach der letzten Verpflegungsstelle auf der mittleren Strecken dann doch aufgegeben; da kam eine so lange Steigung, und der nasse, teilweise etwas lehmige Schotterbelag entwickelte zunehmend die gefühlte Beschaffenheit von Klebstoff; die Körner schwanden zusehends aus dem Speicher, und der Motor zeigte zunehmende Drehzahlprobleme  Also hab ich es nach 5:31 Stunden bei 96km und 2650hm  bewenden lassen und damit in meiner Altersklasse SENIOR-MASTERS  Platz 6/20 und in der Gesamtwertung bei den Herren Platz 128/326. Interessant fand ich noch die Teinehmerverteilung auf die verschiedenen Runden: Kurze Runde(54km) ca 700, mittlere Runde 350, lange Runde 150. Bei den Langstrecklern waren nur noch 10 Senior-Masters dabei- man muß ja auch noch ein Ziel für nächstes Jahr haben

Am Sonntag haben wir es dann ruhig ausklingen lassen, sind mit Testrädern noch ein paar mal die Freeridestrecke gefahren (und mit der Gondel wieder hoch ) und haben dann zum Abschluß noch das Profi-Downhillrennen gesehen- echt krass wie diese Jungs fahren- für mich ist das nix, dann lieber bergauf durch den Klebstoff 

Ciao
dino


----------



## ralfathome (19. Juni 2008)

moin,
viele lesen vermutlich bei den Rennern auch mit und wissen, das dort am WE die Gemüsehobel ausgeführt wersen sollen.

Eventuell am Samstag ab Weserwehr, 13:00, und eventuell Richtung Warwe und/oder Dünsen. Genauere Info's folgen.

Fullys dürfen natürlich auch mit, allerdings ist crossen angesagt.

ralf


----------



## maxihb (20. Juni 2008)

Also grundsätzliches Interesse besteht, allerdings steht mein Bike immer noch bei einem großen Deutschen Zweiradcenter und mir ist für *MORGEN FRÜH* eine endgültige Aussage zugesichert worden... 

Somit bin ich weiter onroad...  und werde mein neues Offroadgefährt wohl am nächsten WE der breit(reif)en Öffentlichkeit vorstellen... 

Grüße vom Rennradler 

Maxi


----------



## FORT_man (20. Juni 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> viele lesen vermutlich bei den Rennern auch mit und wissen, das dort am WE die Gemüsehobel ausgeführt wersen sollen.
> 
> Eventuell am Samstag ab Weserwehr, 13:00, und eventuell Richtung Warwe und/oder Dünsen. Genauere Info's folgen.
> ...



Samstag 13:00 hört sich schon mal ganz gut an, ich schaue hier morgen früh noch mal rein.

Gruß Martinez


----------



## ralfathome (20. Juni 2008)

moin, 
13:00 Weserwehr und dann zum Warwer Sand. Dauer der Tour ca. 4h, es sind Crosser dabei.

Happy trails
ralf


----------



## juk (20. Juni 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> es sind Crosser dabei.



Klingt wie ne Drohung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (21. Juni 2008)

Leider heute keine Zeit
Würde gerne meinen Crosser wieder mal bewegen.
Wenns Wetter passt geht's morgen mal mit meinem Sohn und seinem neuen Bionicon ins Öllager; mal schaun, was die Jungs da gebuddelt haben
Ciao
dino


----------



## ralfathome (21. Juni 2008)

juk schrieb:


> Klingt wie ne Drohung.


sollte nur erklären das wir heute um rasante Abfahrten und riesige Sprungschanzen einen Bogen machen.


----------



## ralfathome (21. Juni 2008)

dinosaur schrieb:


> (....) ins Öllager; mal schaun, was die Jungs da gebuddelt haben
> Ciao
> dino


sägen und zusammennageln


----------



## DAMDAM (25. Juni 2008)

Moin 

Wie sieht es denn am Freitagnachmittag mit einem lockeren ABtrail aus ? Wir wären zu zweit dabei !(also kein geboltze von mir zu erwarten !)

Gruß CHristian (macht einfach nen Zeit Vorschlag!)


----------



## maxihb (25. Juni 2008)

Bin dabei... Zeit schlage ich morgen  vor, muß erst schaun, wann mein Bike einsatzklar sein wird...

Grüße

Max


----------



## maxihb (26. Juni 2008)

Ich bin für morgen dann mal raus... wieso verrate ich nicht 






:kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BBK (26. Juni 2008)

sagt mal es gab doch mal ne karte vom ab trail oder? hat die jemand evtl zur hand?


----------



## ohneworte (27. Juni 2008)

Moin,

ich bin heute nicht dabei, fahre in den Spreewald mit dem Rennrad und Kollegen biken.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ralfathome (27. Juni 2008)

moin,
wie sieht es denn jetzt eigentlich mit dem Marathon im Solling aus?
Bekommen wir für eine der drei Distanzen ein 3er Team zusammen?

Mittwoch ist Onlineanmeldeschluß.

ralf


----------



## maxihb (27. Juni 2008)

So Gott will und mein Rahmen mal irgendwie den Weg zu Stadler findet (öffentliche Wutausbrüche möchte ich an dieser Stelle ausklammern) werde ich die 106km unter die Stollen nehmen... 

Grüße

Maxi (der wo bald in den 19mm Vorderreifen beißt)


----------



## ralfathome (27. Juni 2008)

entsprechend fahrbares Material vorausgestzt wären wir dann zu zweit. Das ist dann noch mindestens eine(r) zu wenig. Beim Mtbvb dürfte sich wohl niemand an Gastfahrern stören, oder?

ralf


----------



## maxihb (27. Juni 2008)

Ja ne, kriegen wir hin... muß ich ja nur die Onlinemeldung ändern... Teamname? Eher was neutrales wie: "MTBvD - Weser Express", oder? 

Wer ist denn der dritte im Bunde? Oder fahren wir jeweils 3 Runden 

Grüße

Maxi


----------



## DAMDAM (28. Juni 2008)

Ich bin es nicht, da wir diese Woche Besuch aus USA bekommen und auch die Klausuren anstehen werden wir beide nicht im Hochsolling fahren, vielleicht aber die Woche drauf in Braunlage zum Harzcup! Mal sehen wie wir die arbeit in der Woche wegbekommen. 

Euch schonmal viel Spaß und hoffentlich gutes Wetter im Hochsolling ! 

@Maxihb 

Ich habe immernoch ein paar Sachen von Dir aus Chemnitz. Wenn wir keinen gemeinsamen Termin nächste Woche mehr finden, bringe ich dir die Sachen rum. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (28. Juni 2008)

@ DAMDAM

ist doch kein Problem. Ich werds mir sonst die Woche bei euch rausholen wenn ich mein Rad abhole... Melde mich dann bei dir


----------



## juk (30. Juni 2008)

Hmm....
Ich denke gerade schwer über die 106km nach. Allerdings würde ich für das IBC Team fahren, dessen Mitglied ich trotz fehlender "Signatur" noch bin.


----------



## ralfathome (30. Juni 2008)

moin,
das wäre dann ein *IBC DIMB/MTBvD* Team? Mir wäre es wurscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (30. Juni 2008)

Also ich hab grad noch mal meine ausgrdruckte Onlinemeldung angesehen... Man kann sein Team (da wo man Mitglied sein tut) eingeben, die Mannschaftswertung läuft nebenher... somit brauchen wir uns bei der Manschaftswertung nicht an die Vereinszugehörigkeit halten und würde jetzt das "Team Weser Express - Offroad" vorschlagen...


----------



## juchhu (30. Juni 2008)

maxihb schrieb:


> Also ich hab grad noch mal meine ausgrdruckte Onlinemeldung angesehen... Man kann sein Team (da wo man Mitglied sein tut) eingeben, die Mannschaftswertung läuft nebenher... somit brauchen wir uns bei der Manschaftswertung nicht an die Vereinszugehörigkeit halten und würde jetzt das "Team Weser Express - Offroad" vorschlagen...



An die MTBvD-Mitglieder:

Macht es doch einfach:

Meldung unter MTBvD Racing XXX.

XXX steht für einen individuellen Teamnamen, z.B. Team Weser Express - Offroad.

Der Zusatz XXX kann beliebig sein, darf aber nicht anstößig sein.

Der Vorsatz MTBvD Racing muss so gemeldet werden, damit eine Deckung über die Wettkampfversicherung möglich ist.

Apropo Deckung: Im Unfallbereich haben wir die maximale Deckung von 155.000  auf 200.000  angehoben.

VG Martin


----------



## ralfathome (30. Juni 2008)

*Team Weser Express - Offroad*
mit Bindestrich und 2Leerzeichen, kann ich gut mit leben.

Bis Dienstagabend warte ich noch mit der Anmeldung.


----------



## maxihb (30. Juni 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> An die MTBvD-Mitglieder:
> 
> Macht es doch einfach:
> 
> ...



Meldung unter MTBvD Racing Team ist erfolgt... *NUR* für die Teamwertung (könnte z.B. auch "Bremer Rentnergäng 2000 e.V." sein) kann man als MTBvD Racer einen beliebigen Teamnamen wählen, ohne den Versicherungsschutz einzubüßen...


----------



## juk (1. Juli 2008)

Hmpf.
Internal Server Error!

Für gutes Wetter sorgt ihr??


----------



## maxihb (1. Juli 2008)

juk schrieb:


> Für gutes Wetter sorgt ihr??



Hatte ich bei der Rennmeldung mitbestellt


----------



## ralfathome (1. Juli 2008)

juk schrieb:


> Hmpf.
> Internal Server Error!
> 
> Für gutes Wetter sorgt ihr??


moin, 
http://www.mountainbike-cup.de/cgi-bin/a_form_main.pl?NEW&LTPL=01


----------



## maxihb (1. Juli 2008)

Jo, grade die Mannschaftwertung nachgemeldet... Darauf muß ich mir jetzt erst mal die Sonne in die Speichen scheinen lassen, allerdings warte ich noch bis 14 Uhr um zu sehen, ob sich eine gewisse Firma wegen eines gewissen Rahmens meldet...


----------



## ralfathome (1. Juli 2008)

moin,
gegen 14:00 bin ich an einem bestimmten Fahrradladen in Lilienthal, irgenwann irgendwo treffen? Hambergen?, Axstedt?

ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (1. Juli 2008)

Bist du mitm Renner unterwegs? Dann konnen wir uns gerne irgendwo treffen... OHZ/Axstedt/Mopswede... where ever u want...


----------



## juk (1. Juli 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> http://www.mountainbike-cup.de/cgi-bin/a_form_main.pl?NEW&LTPL=01



Aaah... Merci!
Ich hab natürlich den veralteten Link aus dem Ausschreibungstext benutzt.

Ich überlege noch ne kleine Weile und melde mich wahrscheinlich heute abend an.


----------



## ralfathome (1. Juli 2008)

na ja, wenn Dir Richtung Teufelsmoor kombinieren täten tut?
Ich fahre mit dem Renner von Lilienthal Mopswede Neu StJürgen Vollersode und dann ma gucken. So gegen 14:30 ab Campa, ich telenier dann ma eben durch. 

Kannst auch gern 'nen Treff vorschlagen, dann bemühe ich mich um Pünktlichkeit.

...und wech


----------



## maxihb (1. Juli 2008)

Dann fahr ich gegen 14:15 nach Vollersode und dann in Richtung 
Hüttenbusch... im Prinzip müßten wir uns dann irgendwo auf der Pläne treffen... und sonst pack ich mal das Handy ein...


----------



## juk (1. Juli 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> *Team Weser Express - Offroad*



Okay. Hab mich soeben angemeldet. 106km.


----------



## ralfathome (1. Juli 2008)

dto. Mannschaftswertung: Jaaa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (1. Juli 2008)

Viel Spaß und viel Erfolg Euch 3en ! 

@ Juk 

Habe ich beim surfen gefunden: 





Gruß Christian 

P.S. Der Weserexpress Mixed 2er wird erst am 12.07 mit Startnummer am Rad unterwegs sein !


----------



## ralfathome (2. Juli 2008)

moin,
Danke Christian!

Was ist denn am 12.? Braunlage etc ist Sonntags?

Gruß
ralf


----------



## maxihb (2. Juli 2008)

Klick

Grüße

Maxi

PS: Geile Runde gestern...!!! Verabredungen zur RR-Tour im MTB-Forum sind aber schon ziemlich krank!


----------



## ralfathome (2. Juli 2008)

moin,
mit dem Treffpunkt mitten im Wald sollte den Anforderungen dieses Forums genüge getan worden sein.

Happy biking
ralf


----------



## maxihb (2. Juli 2008)

ok, dann verrate ich die Straßenverhältnisse vor Ort nicht


----------



## juk (2. Juli 2008)

Shice...  Da hab ihr euch einen für die Teamwertung ausgesucht! Wär bei meiner heutigen Rennradtour (70km) fast gestorben! Durchschnittspuls 147, obwohl ich nicht wirklich gerast bin. Auf den letzten KM waren bei 27km/h 135 Schläge minimum. Normal is' 120.

 Hoffentlich lags am Wetter. Oder 'n kleiner Hungerast.


----------



## ralfathome (2. Juli 2008)

moin,
Du bist in bester Gesellschaft: der eine Deiner beiden Teamkollegen hat noch nicht mal ein einsatzfähiges Mtb und der andere mach seine olle Kiste nich mehr treten.

Tagsüber zu wenig getrunken? Zu wenig gegessen? Welche Temperaturen hatten wir denn heute? Und DER Wind als Gegenwind....


Wird schon am Sonntag, wie immer. Irgendwas ist doch immer.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## maxihb (4. Juli 2008)

**JIPPPPPPIIIIIEEEEE** 

Ich kann im Solling starten!!! Mein Rahmen ist da und kann ab 18 Uhr abgeholt werden...  ...natürlich werde ich die Testrunde morgen gegen 15 Uhr in Neuhaus im Solling absolvieren... wer gerne Tipps zur Reifenwahl bzw. Streckeninfos für Sonntag haben möchte kann mir gerne eine SMS schreiben... Handynummer müßten fast alle haben, sonst kann die bis morgen früh 8 Uhr per PN abgefragt werden

Grüße

Maxi (der wo grade luftsprüngmäßig voll abgeht!!!)


----------



## Daniel? (4. Juli 2008)

yooo, Bremen Bikers! ))
@ 17 June i will fly to Germany, Bremen. Please tell me - in bremen is some good vello shops? ;-) Need dirt/street bicycle. Im from Latvia, so i speak english.


----------



## dinosaur (5. Juli 2008)

Daniel? schrieb:


> yooo, Bremen Bikers! ))
> @ 17 June i will fly to Germany, Bremen. Please tell me - in bremen is some good vello shops? ;-) Need dirt/street bicycle. Im from Latvia, so i speak english.



Hi Daniel,
you may ask this guys: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=334206&page=6
Ciao
dino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel? (6. Juli 2008)

Thanks dinosaur! =]


----------



## ralfathome (7. Juli 2008)

moin,
ist ganz gut gelaufen im Solling. Alle drei im Ziel, Platz 1 in der Teamwertung über 106Km. 

Gratulation nochmal an Juk und Maxi für ihre ersten Marathons über die Hunderter-Distanz.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## maxihb (7. Juli 2008)

Ich kopiers einfach mal aus dem RR-Forum hier rein...

Ich hab nen sauschlechten Tag erwischt hab bei Km 30 wegen Magenkrämpfen rausnehmen müssen... Danach hab ich irgendwie nicht mehr anständig Druck aufs Pedal bekommen... am Km 60 gings dann wieder, nur da war nix mehr an meiner miesen Zeit (5:21h) zu machen...

Nächses mal besser... Näxtes Jahr gibt es eine Zeit unter 5 Std!!! 


Grüße

Maxi


----------



## juk (7. Juli 2008)

Auch hier der Hinweis:
Das Wunder von Neuhaus/Solling! 

Das müssen wir unbedingt nochmal machen!


----------



## maxihb (7. Juli 2008)

Geht klar... 2009 bin ich wieder dabei!!!


Nachtrag: Fotos sind online... welche Nummern hattet ihr? ich war die 29


----------



## huxley (9. Juli 2008)

Gratulation auch an dieser Stelle nochmal! Falls jemand die Fotos dort kaufen sollte, hÃ¤tte ich gern nen Abzug (in Dateiform natÃ¼rlich). Finde die â¬4,50 pro Foto allerdings ziemlich happig.

Gibt's auch nen Foto mit euch auf dem Siegertreppchen?


----------



## maxihb (9. Juli 2008)

@ huxley

Leider existiert kein Foto auf dem Siegerpodest... ich werde dir eins meiner Rennfotos zukommen lassen, auf dem man das "WX" gut sehen kann  Schick mir doch bitte die Adresse per PN...

Grüße

Maxi


----------



## ralfathome (11. Juli 2008)

hi Axel,
kannst gern die Fotos bekommen. Bei Interesse bitte eine PN mit der E-Mailadresse.


----------



## juk (12. Juli 2008)

Die Fotos vom Solling Event find ich vergleichsweise günstig! Die Deppen die in Altenau die Fotos geschossen haben, verlangen das doppelte. Und Deppen sinds, weil sie mich nur einmal schlecht getroffen obwohl ich ca. 20x an ihnen vorbei gefahren bin. Allein wohlgemerkt. Für ein Foto hätt ich wohl absteigen und still stehen müssen. 


*Wie sieht es denn mit einer Sonntagsrunde, ab 11 Uhr aus?
Barrien oder sowas...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (12. Juli 2008)

moin,
bei der Sonntagsrunde wäre ich dabei.  

Weserwehr vermutlich?

Happy biking
ralf


----------



## juk (13. Juli 2008)

Ok.  11 Uhr WW!  

2tschlüssel bring ich auch mit.
Gut's Nächtle bzw. guten Morgen!

Jürgen


----------



## DAMDAM (13. Juli 2008)

juk schrieb:


> Auch hier der Hinweis:
> Das Wunder von Neuhaus/Solling!




Die Wunder gehen weiter: 

Ort: Bad Harzburg Strecke: 34 Km 1251Hm 

Vorgeschichte: Nachdem Mareike und ich schon in Chemnitz zusammen im Mixed 2er für das MTBvD Racing Team - Team Weserexpress am Start waren, wollte Mareike in Bad Harzburg nun auch nicht mehr "nur" am Streckenrand stehen und zuschauen, sondern wollte mitfahren (man beachte die Höhenmeterangabe !!!). Also habe ich uns beide angemeldet ! Sind ja 3 Runden, da kann man bzw. frau ja nach jeder Runde aussteigen.

Samstag 12.07.2008:

Die Anreise war problemlos und wir waren auch pünktlich in Bad Harzburg vor Ort. schon vor dem Start hatten wir beschlossen, dass jeder sein eigenes Tempo fährt und wir uns dann halt im Ziel (oder auf Strecke ) wiedersehen. Ich kann an dieser Stelle leider nur meine Eindrücke schildern: Vom Start weg wollte ich mal versuchen wie gut bzw. wie schlecht die Form im Moment ist und bin einfach mit 95 % in dn Berg rein gefahren ( 5,5 Km Anstieg ist ja nicht die Welt dachte ich mir) Ich muss sagen die Rampen im Harz habe es echt ganz schön in sich ! Der Pulsmesser blinkte konstant um die 200 Schläge (Funktionsstörung ?), aber da es ein Rennen war dachte ich geht das die erste Runde schon. Der Anstieg zog sich dann gegen Ende doch extrem und bei dem Gedanken daran Mareike gesagt zu haben das sei hier alles nicht so schlimm, wurde mir ein bißchen schlecht (besonders, da diese Anstiege insgesamt 3x zu fahren waren und ich mir schon die Frage stellt wie ich da noch 2x rauf kommen soll?). Am Ende der ersten Runde mußte ich dann einsehen, dass es noch nicht reicht weiter vorne mitzufahren und mußte die am Ende 4 vor mir platzierten Fahrer ziehen lassen und meinen eigenen Rythmus finden. Das klappte dann auch ganz gut, hatte nur den Nachteil das ich nun deutlich langsamer unterwegs war als in der ersten Runde . Nach der 2ten Runde wanderte mein Blick dann bei der EInfahrt ins Stadion durch die Menschengruppen, da ich nicht gedacht hätte, dass Mareike mehr als eine Runde zu diesem Zeitpunkt. Mit Beginn der 3ten Runde begannen auch bei mir die Überrundungen der langsamen Fahrer und gleich zu Beginn überholte ich die erste Frau. Soweit so gut dachte ich! Nach der Hälfte des Anstieges kam auch der erste Herr auf die Liste der überrundeten und gegen Ende des Anstieges die 2te Frau(Welche ihr Rad nur noch schiebend vorran trieb, da der Anstieg an dieser Stell auch eine fiese 18% Steigung hatte). Auf der Abfahrt sammelte ich immer mehr Gruppen von Herren ein, die sich noch in der 2ten Runde befanden ( Dies soll an dieser Stelle keine Abwertung der von mir überrundete Personen sein, ich finde jeder egal ob 1,2 oder 3 Runden gefahren hat gestern eine beachtliche Leistung vollbracht!). Als ich ins Ziel einfuhr war ich mir fast sicher das MAreike ausgestiegen war. Ich fragte den Zielsprecher ob Nummer 62 schon in die 3te Runde gegangen sei und dieser antwortete mir nur:" Die ist schon länger durch !" Also brachte ich mein Rad ins Auto zog mir eine Regenjacke an und machte mich wieder auf in den Zielbereich und begann mir das Damenklassment mal genauer anzuschauen. Bei den Damen sowie bei den Senorinnen waren insgesamt 6 Damen gemeldet 2 hatte ich überholt, die waren also hinter ihr. Leider war nicht mehr in der Lage zu erkennen ob das Senorinnen waren oder "noch" Damen. Also hieß es warten die erste Dame war schnell im Ziel ich war mir sicher, das es sich um eine aus Mareikes Altersklasse handelte. Ich hoffte, dass Mareike vielleicht als 3te wieder ins Stadium kommt um sicher auf Platz 3 zu sein und somit am Abend auf der Siegerehrung auch geehrt zu werden. Es dauert noch knapp 15 min dann bog sie endlich als 3te Frau ins Stadion ein und ich wußte, dass die Siegerehrung geschafft war! Zu unser beider Überraschung, erhileten wir dann einen Ausdruck im Ziel der sagte: Gesamtplatz: 3 Kategorieplatz : *1* . Die beiden Damen vor ihr waren schon Senorinnen und auch schon deutlich länger am biken! Also nahmen wir am Abend noch an der Siegerehrung auf dem Torfhaus teil und fuhren danach zufrieden nach hause. Ach ja ich habe es auf Platz 7 in meiner Kategorie und gesamt gebracht und war mit meiner Leistung (nicht umbedingt platzmäßig, aber vom Gefühl auf dem Rad) nach einer doch sehr durchwachsenen Saison sehr zufrieden. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## dinosaur (13. Juli 2008)

@ damdam: Herzlichen Glückwunsch euch beiden! Da macht macht es jetzt wohl Sinn, dass Mareike das nächste Hightech Epic bekommt

Ich war Gestern auch im Harz und hab mich mit einem Kollegen auf dem Rennrad durch den Regen gequält. War im Hochharz doch sehr feucht und windig und hat mir jetzt eine Erkältung eingebracht. Hät ich vielleicht doch lieber mit euch offroad fahren sollen, da kühlt man nicht so aus wie bei den Strassenabfahrten
Ciao
dino


----------



## ralfathome (13. Juli 2008)

moin,
auch von mir Gratulation an Mareike und Christian!
*Das habt Ihr ja toll hinbekommen.*

...und dem Dino wünsche ich natürlich baldigste Genesung.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## maxihb (13. Juli 2008)

Gut gemacht Mareike und Christian! 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch

Maxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (13. Juli 2008)

maxihb schrieb:


> Gut gemacht Mareike und Christian!
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch
> 
> Maxi




Chapeau!


----------



## horst_sonne (14. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

auch euch möchte ich mit einbeziehen bei meiner Idee zum intensiven Feierabendtraining. 

So steht es geschrieben im Nachbarforum:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> in der letzten Woche ist mir beim intensivem Training mit dem Crosser die Idee gekommen, das Training durch ein wenig Konkurenz aufzuwerten.
> 
> ...



Daher auch hier die Aufforderung, zahlreich teilzunehmen.  

MfG,
Hannes.


----------



## huxley (15. Juli 2008)

Interessante Runde, werde ich mir mal ansehen. Die Ecke dort kenne ich nicht.


----------



## ralfathome (19. Juli 2008)

moin,
ich wollte mal bei den Marathon-Helden Mareike und Christian sowie Jürgen und Maxi nachfragen ob Interresse an einem gemeinsamen Weser-Express-Offroad-Wasweißich-Gruppenfoto besteht?

Vielleicht vor dem Waller See, oben an diesem kleinen Rondell? Oder am Universum? 

Ist nur so'ne Idee

(und der Thread kommt mal wieder nach oben)

Happy trails
ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (22. Juli 2008)

Ich finde die Idee sehr gut  Nur haben wir beide im Moment nicht wirklich Zeit, da die Uni uns doch ein letztes Mal zeitlich sehr einbindet. Terminmäßig könnten wir nach Duisburg also in der Woche ab dem 11.08 oder wir machen das in Schierke  . 

Gruß Christian 

P.S. Ralf ich habe noch nen Schalthebel vor dir, der in Verbindung mit einer kleinen Aufwerksamkeit nach seinem alten Besitzer ruft


----------



## maSk (23. Juli 2008)

Nimmt eigentlich jemand von euch an der "Deutschland Tour für Jedermann" (Time Trial Bremen) teil?
...Wenn ja habt ihr euch schon angemeldet? welche Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit habt ihr angegeben? Vielleicht kommt man ja in den selben Startblock.

Gruß


----------



## ralfathome (24. Juli 2008)

moin,
Endurothon ist am WE nach RaR, keine Chance. Nach Duisburg ist ok, warten wir also mal ab.

Der Schalthebel bei Gelegenheit genügt vollkommen, das Rote sieht recht trostlos aus. Bin noch nicht sicher wie ich das wieder zurechtbauen soll. 8fach oder 9fach mit DC?

@maSK: das wäre ja mal 'ne Gaudi, als Truppe die Startrampe des EZF zu entern.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## maxihb (25. Juli 2008)

Also ich wollte mir morgen mal ein paar schöne Stunden in Garlstedt machen... ich wollte so zw. 9:30 - 10:00 bei mir losfahren (ungefähr)... so interesse besteht bitte alternative Uhrzeiten vorschlagen... 

Grüße

Maxi

PS: Time Trail ist bei mir fester Saisonbestandteil... werde mich nach Duisburg mal mit der Zeitfahraufsatzmontage beschäftigen


----------



## ohneworte (1. August 2008)

Heute 15.00 Uhr HaW?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## DAMDAM (1. August 2008)

Ich werde da sein allerdings dürfen wir nichts ruppiges fahren, bei muss der Epoxidharz noch trocknen  lackiert wird dann halt danach 

P.S. @ Jens 
Du solltest dein Auto nicht in der prallen Sonne parken 

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (2. August 2008)

Moin,

ich hab ab kommende Woche 2 Wochen Urlaub. Ich könnte z.B. Dienstag den Tourguide fürs Vilser Holz, Heiligenberg, das Ruthental und den Sellingsloh geben.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ralfathome (2. August 2008)

moin,
die Runde würde mich mal interessieren. Ich hab im Moment recht früh Feierabend. 16:00 (oder später) in Bruvi sollte machbar sein.

Grüße
ralf


----------



## ralfathome (3. August 2008)

moin und tschuldigung,
Dienstag geht nicht. Annermal vielleicht

Happy biking
ralf


----------



## ohneworte (3. August 2008)

Hi Ralf,

mach nen Vorschlag, wie gesagt hab ich ab Dienstag Urlaub!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Hendrik1 (4. August 2008)

Moin!

Hat denn jemand Lust mit mir morgen gegen 18:30 bei Tarmstedt eine Tour durch die umliegenden Wälder zu fahren?


----------



## ohneworte (4. August 2008)

Hendrik1 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Hat denn jemand Lust mit mir morgen gegen 18:30 bei Tarmstedt eine Tour durch die umliegenden Wälder zu fahren?



Geht auch früher?


----------



## Hendrik1 (4. August 2008)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Geht auch früher?


18:00 Uhr. Mehr geht leider nicht.


----------



## DAMDAM (4. August 2008)

Ein Teil der Weser Express Race Faktion meldet sich schonmal für die ächsten 2 Wochen ab. Am Freitag geht es nach Duisburg mit Maxihb im 4er zum 24h Rennen und die Woche drauf werde ich wohl bei keiner Runde mithalten können . 

Gruß Christian


----------



## chrisdOof (4. August 2008)

Moinsen,

kann mir einer von euch nen guten Orthopäden in Bremen oder Achim empfehlen?
Evtl. einen der sich sogar etwas mit unserem Sport auskennt. Es geht um Rückenprobleme.

Der Orthopäde bei dem ich früher war, ist leider spurlos verschwunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1 (5. August 2008)

Jens, wg heute abend bin ich ab 13:00 Uhr nurnoch telefonisch erreichbar. Siehe RR-News Telefonliste. Gruß, Hendrik


----------



## ohneworte (5. August 2008)

Moin Henrik,

für eine Tour ganz in Tarmstedt war mir 18.00 Uhr ein wenig spät. Hab Deine Antwort leider jetzt erst gesehen.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Hendrik1 (5. August 2008)

Dann ein anderes Mal. Hoffe, Du hattest die Sattelhöhe auch so passieren können.


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (6. August 2008)

Hey Leute... ich wohne mittlerweile in Zeven und bin da ziemlich hoffnungslos Trails am suchen.....kann ich mich mal bei euch anschließen...???


----------



## ralfathome (6. August 2008)

Jollyjumper85 schrieb:


> Hey Leute... ich wohne mittlerweile in Zeven und bin da ziemlich hoffnungslos Trails am suchen.....kann ich mich mal bei euch anschließen...???


moin,
na klar. Wenn ich touren poste geht es lang und schlapp CC, wegen Ausdauer und so.

Den "Duisburgern" wünsche ich viel Spaß und sportlichen Erfolg.

@Christian wegen dem Schalter: bist Du am Donnerstag nachmittag noch zu Hause?

Bis die Tage
ralf


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (7. August 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> na klar. Wenn ich touren poste geht es lang und schlapp CC, wegen Ausdauer und so.
> 
> Den "Duisburgern" wünsche ich viel Spaß und sportlichen Erfolg.
> ...



Super.... im Moment bereite ich mich auf das 24h-rennen in Duisburg vor was am Woe ist....aber danach...hätte ich super Lust im Norden zu biken!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (10. August 2008)

moin,

Gratulation an Christian, Maxi sowie die Teampartner Patrick und Alexander zu Platz 18 im 4er bei den 24h in Duisburg.


Und Dankeschön Jens für die Führung durch das hügelige Vilser Umland.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (10. August 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> Gratulation an Christian, Maxi sowie die Teampartner Patrick und Alexander zu Platz 18 im 4er bei den 24h in Duisburg.
> 
> ...



Ich bin auch mitgefahren und feddich wie Hund tot...

Team: Haldenbiker.de 8er 

Platz. 29


----------



## ralfathome (10. August 2008)

moin,
na selbstverständlich auch Glückwunsch an Dich und dein Team. Bist aber früh zurück.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## maxihb (10. August 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Gratulation an Christian, Maxi sowie die Teampartner Patrick und Alexander zu Platz 18 im 4er bei den 24h in Duisburg.



Merci 

Bin völlig platt und werde mich jetzt erst mal ins Bett legen... Bericht lege ich gerne morgen nach... Aber war absolut geilomatix!!!

Grüße

Maxi


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (10. August 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> na selbstverständlich auch Glückwunsch an Dich und dein Team. Bist aber früh zurück.
> 
> Gruß
> ralf




Bin gebürtiger Ruhrpottler und habe im moment Urlaub und bin bei meinen Eltern im Pott!!!


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (10. August 2008)

maxihb schrieb:


> Merci
> 
> Bin völlig platt und werde mich jetzt erst mal ins Bett legen... Bericht lege ich gerne morgen nach... Aber war absolut geilomatix!!!
> 
> ...



Kann ich nur BESTÄGIGEN!!!


----------



## Hendrik1 (10. August 2008)

Moin Herr Jumper!

Ich komme auch aus der Nähe von Zeven. In Zeven Aspe soll demnächst sogar eine Rennstrecke fertig gestellt werden. Ansonsten bietet sich der Ummelwald bei Hepstedt/Breddorf an. 

Wie sieht es mit Dienstag aus?


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (10. August 2008)

Hendrik1 schrieb:


> Moin Herr Jumper!
> 
> Ich komme auch aus der Nähe von Zeven. In Zeven Aspe soll demnächst sogar eine Rennstrecke fertig gestellt werden. Ansonsten bietet sich der Ummelwald bei Hepstedt/Breddorf an.
> 
> Wie sieht es mit Dienstag aus?




Yeahaaaaa... ein gleichgesinnter in Zeven. 

Dienstag ist schlecht weil ich am Mittwoch mit meinen Jungs den Haldenbiker
www.Haldenbiker.de noch eine Runde drehen möchte, aber ab Freiag wäre ich für jede Tour zu haben.

greetz

Jolly


----------



## DAMDAM (12. August 2008)

Wie sieht es denn bei Euch allen am Wochenende mit einer lockeren Tour aus? Wenn das Wetter gut sein sollte würden wir gerne einmal locker 3-4 Stunden rollen in einem nicht zu schnellen Tempo ! 

@ Ralf 

Der Schalter liegt bei mir zuhause. Bin ab heute Abend oder morgen auch wieder in Bremen. Ich kann ihn dir auch am Wochenende mitbringen! Brauchst du was für den Ring noch ? Ich hätte noch 3 Nipack´s, falls du noch Licht brauchst.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (12. August 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn bei Euch allen am Wochenende mit einer lockeren Tour aus? Wenn das Wetter gut sein sollte würden wir gerne einmal locker 3-4 Stunden rollen in einem nicht zu schnellen Tempo !
> 
> @ Ralf
> 
> ...



Hört sich gut an....sagt mir mal euren Treffpunkt, damit ich gucken kann wie weit das von Zeven entfernt ist!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (12. August 2008)

@ Ralf

Nipacks hätte ich auch deren 3, so du interesse daran hast! 

Wochenendtour bevorzugt am Samstag mit Treffpunkt Lesumbrücke??? Wäre mir ganz lieb weil wegen Anreise mit Bike

PS: Bei meinem Erscheinen ist nach neuesten Studien generell ein erhöhtes Regenrisiko gegeben...


----------



## DAMDAM (12. August 2008)

maxihb schrieb:


> @ Ralf
> 
> Nipacks hätte ich auch deren 3, so du interesse daran hast!
> 
> ...




Hehe das stimmt, dann fahre ich nur noch ohne dich dieses Jahr 

Gruß Christian 

Mir wäre es egal wo wir langfahren. Ich könnte mir auch Garlstedt vorstellen.


----------



## maxihb (12. August 2008)

mir wäre das egal... wolltest du nach Garlstedt mit Bike oder Auto anreisen? Aber etwas lockerer, die Fouriosen Freds bleiben bis Buchholz drauf, zumindest bis Öli am WE die Strecke einer genauen Inspektion unterzogen hat... dann werden die guten alten RaceKings wieder auf LRS1 aufgezogen...


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (12. August 2008)

Trails sind aber bei euren Touren vorhanden oder???


----------



## FORT_man (12. August 2008)

Hallöchen,


wie sieht es denn so mit morgen abend aus? 18:30 HaW? 
Wird mal wieder Zeit für eine kleine Mittwochsrunde.
Ich schaue hier morgen nachmittag nochmal rein.

Gruß und vielleicht bis morgen

Martinez


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. August 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> Gratulation an Christian, Maxi sowie die Teampartner Patrick und Alexander zu Platz 18 im 4er bei den 24h in Duisburg.
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch an DAMDAM & Co. auch aus dem Deister und dem Team Deisterfreunde.
81 Runde  11 mehr als wir RESPEKT !

(Bei uns wars die Premiere und mit einem Durchschnittsalter von 44 Jahren auch nicht das jüngste Team).

2009 sollten wir uns vorher mal kontakten, vielleicht können wir ja nebeneinander lagern 

Bis bald im Wald => DK³


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (13. August 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an DAMDAM & Co. auch aus dem Deister und dem Team Deisterfreunde.
> 81 Runde  11 mehr als wir RESPEKT !
> 
> (Bei uns wars die Premiere und mit einem Durchschnittsalter von 44 Jahren auch nicht das jüngste Team).
> ...




Auch GLÜCKWUNSCH von den Haldenbiker die waren als WIR wollen es einfach nur schaffen 8er dabei (zwischen Grillen und Bier) haben wir es sogar geschafft!!!


----------



## ralfathome (13. August 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> [...]Brauchst du was für den Ring noch ? Ich hätte noch 3 Nipack´s, falls du noch Licht brauchst.
> 
> Gruß Christian


moin,
och wenn Du so fragst...ich könnte allerdings noch 2 Akkus gebrauchen, dann müßte Lars in den beiden nächsten Wochen nicht ohne Licht fahren.

Trails?, diese schmalen Trampelpfade, teilweise auch etwas abschüssig und mit kleinen Wurzelkanten? Die mag doch niemand wirklich.. Aber wenn es sein muß wird da natürlich auch *mal* gefahren. Gibt's aber hier nicht in jeder Ecke und leider auch nicht in beliebiger Länge.

Am WE locker und lang, da wär ich wohl dabei.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (13. August 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> och wenn Du so fragst...ich könnte allerdings noch 2 Akkus gebrauchen, dann müßte Lars in den beiden nächsten Wochen nicht ohne Licht fahren.
> 
> Trails?, diese schmalen Trampelpfade, teilweise auch etwas abschüssig und mit kleinen Wurzelkanten? Die mag doch niemand wirklich.. Aber wenn es sein muß wird da natürlich auch *mal* gefahren. Gibt's aber hier nicht in jeder Ecke und leider auch nicht in beliebiger Länge.
> ...




Das ist nett, weil ich als Haldenbiker muss mich ja erst langsam dran gewöhnen das ich jetzt im FLACHEN lebe...deswegen brauche ich noch ein paar Trails, Todeshügel und Drops!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (13. August 2008)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an DAMDAM & Co. auch aus dem Deister und dem Team Deisterfreunde.
> 81 Runde  11 mehr als wir RESPEKT !
> 
> (Bei uns wars die Premiere und mit einem Durchschnittsalter von 44 Jahren auch nicht das jüngste Team).
> ...



Warum nur dabei statt mittendrin im MTBvD-Teamcamp? 

Wenn ich mir jetzt die Wunsch- und Verbesserungsliste für das nächste  Teamevent beim 24h-Rennen 2009 in Duisburg anschaue, die mir schon seit Dienstagabend von unserem Orga-Teamleiter Thomas @Becky vorgelegt worden ist, dann aber hallo. 

Aber hier erst mal ein Eindruck vom Teamleader Patrick Hartmann @Öli vom Team Nord:

http://racing.mtbvd.de/index.php?/archives/77-24h-Duisburg-So-sah-es-das-Team-Nord..html

Und hier die Eindrücke von den anderen Fahrern:

http://www.mtbvd-forum.de/forumdisplay.php?f=42

Bilder:

http://www.mtbvd-forum.de/all_albums.php

VG Martin


----------



## FORT_man (13. August 2008)

Wetter ist ganz gut, ich werde um 18:30 am HaW sein.

Gruß Martinez


----------



## ralfathome (13. August 2008)

...was man so alles an ollen Bildern rumliegen hat...tststs

Gruß
ralf


----------



## Priester100 (18. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
Ja....mich gibt es noch und wenn ich wieder ein neues Bike habe,werde ich bestimmt wieder bei der einen oder anderen Tour dabei sein.
Leider bin ich mir noch nicht sicher,was ich genau haben möchte und bin noch am vergleichen.
Ich hätte mein schönes scott besser nicht verkaufen sollen,aber hinterher ist man immer schlauer 
Zuerst wollte ich mir selber eins zusammenstellen aber jetzt denke ich doch über ein Komplettbike nach....könnte vielleicht ein Specialized
(Stumpjumper FSR )werden....
aber sicher bin ich mir da noch nicht.
Ein scott wird es wahrscheinlich nicht wieder werden,obwohl ich immer sehr zufrieden war.




@ralf  Das eine Foto kenne ich .......das war doch in Garlstedt an den alten Fischteichen...

Bis bald
Steffen


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (18. August 2008)

Priester100 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ja....mich gibt es noch und wenn ich wieder ein neues Bike habe,werde ich bestimmt wieder bei der einen oder anderen Tour dabei sein.
> Leider bin ich mir noch nicht sicher,was ich genau haben möchte und bin noch am vergleichen.
> Ich hätte mein schönes scott besser nicht verkaufen sollen,aber hinterher ist man immer schlauer
> ...



Ich kann dir ein Canyon empfehlen. ;- )


----------



## ralfathome (18. August 2008)

Hi Steffen,
schön mal wieder von Dir zu hören.

Laß Dir nicht zu viel Zeit beim Vergleichen, Biken geht über Studieren.

Bis bald im Wald
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (19. August 2008)

Willkommen zurück, Steffen!
Versuch's mal mit nem Alu-Rahmen. Der muss nicht so oft getauscht werden. 

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## DAMDAM (19. August 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Hi Steffen,
> schön mal wieder von Dir zu hören.
> 
> Laß Dir nicht zu viel Zeit beim Vergleichen, Biken geht über Studieren.
> ...



Was soll das denn heißen ?  

@ Steffen 
Schön das du wieder dabei bist ! Wenn nen Fully sein soll schau dochmal bei Stadler rein die Tomac-räder sind nicht schlecht und für jeden Einsatzberich ist was dabei! 

Sonst in Oldenburg bei Buhl-bikes gibt es Specialized und ich glaube im Moment auch zu guten Preisen.

Sonst 2 - Canyon hat natürlich top Ausstattungen, aber da wpürde ich noch die Eurobike abwarten - ist glaube in knapp 2 Wochen, danach sollte es da wieder eine Sparbuchaktion geben mit Rädern aus diesem Jahr die noch verfügbar sind. Da spart man nochmal richtig!

Gruß Christian


----------



## Priester100 (19. August 2008)

Hi,
Habe schon mit Buhl-bike telefoniert und werde die Tage mal nach Oldenburg fahren,den in meiner Größe ist vielleicht noch eins mit Alu-Rahmen da 
Nach langen überlegen würde ich aber doch lieber wieder ein Carbon-Rahmen haben wollen........aber man kann es sich ja mal ansehen.
Sollte im meiner Größe kein bike mehr erhältlich sein,muß ich wohl auf die neuen biks von 2009 warten 
Aber wie Ralf schon geschrieben hat,biken geht über studieren....
und daher muß jetzt aber schnell ein neues bike her....

Gruß 
Steffen


----------



## dinosaur (20. August 2008)

Priester100 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Habe schon mit Buhl-bike telefoniert und werde die Tage mal nach Oldenburg fahren,den in meiner Größe ist vielleicht noch eins mit Alu-Rahmen da
> Nach langen überlegen würde ich aber doch lieber wieder ein Carbon-Rahmen haben wollen........aber man kann es sich ja mal ansehen.
> Sollte im meiner Größe kein bike mehr erhältlich sein,muß ich wohl auf die neuen biks von 2009 warten
> ...



http://www.graubuenden.ch/de/sommerurlaub/aktivurlaub/bike/wettbewerb/bike-wettbewerb.html 

Welcome back
dino


----------



## ralfathome (20. August 2008)

dinosaur schrieb:


> http://www.graubuenden.ch/de/sommerurlaub/aktivurlaub/bike/wettbewerb/bike-wettbewerb.html
> 
> Welcome back
> dino


----------



## Geestraider (20. August 2008)

Priester100 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Habe schon mit Buhl-bike telefoniert und werde die Tage mal nach Oldenburg fahren...



kleiner tip!
wenn du schon in OL bist kannst du auch bei den jungs vom FZO reinschauen, ist direkt am bahnhof, die haben meist ein paar schicke Cube´s rumstehen oder auch cannondale wenn sowas in frage kommt.


----------



## Priester100 (22. August 2008)

Geestraider schrieb:


> kleiner tip!
> wenn du schon in OL bist kannst du auch bei den jungs vom FZO reinschauen, ist direkt am bahnhof, die haben meist ein paar schicke Cube´s rumstehen oder auch cannondale wenn sowas in frage kommt.



Danke....werde auch dort mal reinschauen...
Vielleicht finde ich dort etwas....

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## FORT_man (24. August 2008)

Hallöchen,


das Wetter ist ja gerade ganz gut:
ich werde um 11:15 mal beim Weserwehr vorbeifahren, man könnte ja eine kleine Runde drehen


Gruß und vielleicht bis gleich

Martinez


----------



## DAMDAM (26. August 2008)

So wir werden vom MTBvD aus ein paar feste Termine fürs Biken in Bremen anbieten: 

http://www.mtbvd-forum.de/showthread.php?p=5736#post5736

Wenn jemand mitfahren möchte bitte dort posten ! Crosser sind auch immer willkommen !


----------



## ralfathome (26. August 2008)

moin,
da ich noch nicht beim MTBvD registriert bin werde ich am Mittwoch unangemeldet am Treff erscheinen.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (27. August 2008)

Ihr habt das soooo gut!!!  Ich kann leider trotz großem Interesse nicht teilnehmen, da mich mein Dienstplan daran hindert... 

Wünsche euch viel Spaß

Maxi


----------



## juk (29. August 2008)

Das Wetter am Wochenende scheint ja richtig nett zu werden. Wie sieht es denn mit einer längeren Ausfahrt am Sonntag aus? 4 Stunden minimum. Garlstedt, Öllager oder was auch immer...


----------



## ralfathome (29. August 2008)

moin,
bin dabei und für jedes Ziel zu haben.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (29. August 2008)

Wie sieht es denn aus wenn IHR ALLE nach Zeven aspe kommt...dort wird die Eröffnung der 1.MTB-Strecke gefeiert!!!

Beginn: Samstag 15:00Uhr


----------



## juk (29. August 2008)

Aah, der Herr des Rings persönlich!  

Wie wäre es denn so mit ab 11h? Was das Ziel angeht bin ich natürlich für Vorschläge offen. Hauptsache in' Wald!

bis denne,
Jürgen


----------



## ralfathome (30. August 2008)

moin,
sonst niemand dabei???

11:00 ist perfekt. Wo treffen?

Gruß
ralf 

RaR ist Geschichte, es ist wieder Alltag


----------



## juk (30. August 2008)

HaW und dann ab Richtung Garlstedt?


----------



## ralfathome (30. August 2008)

juk schrieb:


> HaW und dann ab Richtung Garlstedt?


Geht klar, bin schon lange nicht mehr da gewesen.


----------



## MTBRafi (31. August 2008)

Moin,

nach längerer Abstinenz will ich dann auch mal wieder mitfahren! Hoffentlich fahrt ihr nicht zu schnell, bin zuletzt etwas eingerostet ;-(

Grüße & bis.... später!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (31. August 2008)

Ich bin in der nächsten Woche wieder für jede Tour bereit, heute fahre ich kein  , habe gestern schon auf der Endurothon Strecke in Schierke trainiert. Bericht folgt noch!


----------



## ohneworte (31. August 2008)

Moin,

wer von Euch fährt denn kommende Woche nach Friedrichshafen und besucht mich auf der Eurobike.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## DAMDAM (31. August 2008)

Ich würde so gerne (Es war auch chon geplant mit Wohnmobil in die Alpen und dann am Wochenende zur Eurobike), aber "leider" sind wir am Wochenende auf einer Hochzeit eingeladen. Wünsche Dir aber trotz der Arbeit dort viel Spaß !


----------



## DAMDAM (1. September 2008)

So am Mittwoch ist wieder MTBvD Biketreff um 16:30 Uhr beim HaW . Soll eine lockere Runde werden, wer also noch Lust hat ist herzlich eingeladen ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## FORT_man (1. September 2008)

@JollyJumper85:
hast Du Strecke bei Euch in Zeven mal ausprobiert? Kann man da auch mit einem Hardtail herumjuckeln? Oder ist das mehr so ein Ding mit großen Sprungschanzen und so?
@alle:
man könnte ja mal nach Zeven fahren, vielleicht mit dem Zug? Anreise mit dem Bike ist schon ein ganz schöner Ritt.
Vielleicht schaffe ich es am Mittwoch beim HaW vorbei zu kommen, 16:30 ist jedoch ziemlich früh, wenn ich nicht da bin bitte nicht warten.

Gruß und vielleicht bis Mittwoch

Martin


----------



## Hendrik1 (2. September 2008)

Nach Zeven schaffe ich locker...

Ich schau mir das mal nach den Küklassix an.

Gruß, Hendrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jollyjumper85 (3. September 2008)

Ohne Probleme auch mit einem Hardtail zu biken!!!!


Ride and Smile!!!


----------



## maSk (6. September 2008)

Schicke Sache der Time Trial heute. 
Kräftezehrenste Einlage, der Anstieg bei der Autobahn, da war der "Flyover" ja ein Witz dagegen


----------



## FORT_man (6. September 2008)

Hallöchen, was liegt denn morgen hier so an? Vielleicht Treffen am Weserwehr und dann mal wieder nach Ristedt? Ich schaue hier morgen früh mal rein und schreibe dann, was Sache ist.

Gruß und vielleicht bis Sonntag

Martinez


----------



## FORT_man (7. September 2008)

So jetzt kommt das Wort zum Sonntag:

ich werde um 11.30 am Weserwehr sein


Gruß Martinez


----------



## ralfathome (9. September 2008)

FORT_man schrieb:


> So jetzt kommt das Wort zum Sonntag:




moin Martin,
dieser Sommer war bei mir etwas rennradlastig. Sonntag war ich nochmal Zaungast in Hamburg bei den Cyclassix, war auch ganz lustig. Künftig wird es mich aber wieder mehr in die Wälder der Umgebung ziehen. Am nächsten Wochenende hoffentlich auch bei schönem Wetter.

CU
ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (10. September 2008)

Wir werden am Wochenende noch das Einzelzeitfahren in Neustadt/Harz den letzten Lauf des Harz Cup´s mitnehmen, daher weiß ich noch nicht ob ich Sonntag wieder fit bin. 

Ich würde aber auch gerne mal wieder Richtung Syke, Hoher Berg etc. fahren. 

Gruß CHristian


----------



## ralfathome (11. September 2008)

moin,
ich mach mal lieber keine Zusagen für das WE, es sieht bei mir eher nach Anwesenheit am Arbeitsplatz aus.

Viel Spaß in Neustadt.

ralf


----------



## dinosaur (11. September 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> ich mach mal lieber keine Zusagen für das WE, es sieht bei mir eher nach Anwesenheit am Arbeitsplatz aus.ralf


dito
dino


----------



## juk (11. September 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Wir werden am Wochenende noch das Einzelzeitfahren in Neustadt/Harz den letzten Lauf des Harz Cup´s mitnehmen, ...



Welche Strecke?

Ich hätte das ja gerne mit einem verlängerten WE verbunden, leider ist FeWo mäßig alles ausgebucht.


----------



## postpunk (11. September 2008)

Hallo Leute,

bin grade neu nach Bremen gezogen und würde gerne am WE mal die Gegend austesten.
Wie sieht's denn aus, hat jemand Lust und Laune am Wochenende ne Runde zu drehen und nem Neu-Bremer die Gegend zu zeigen?

Best wishes,
Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (11. September 2008)

juk schrieb:


> Welche Strecke?
> 
> Ich hätte das ja gerne mit einem verlängerten WE verbunden, leider ist FeWo mäßig alles ausgebucht.



Da wir, wenn Mareikes Rad am Freitag fertig wird beide fahren, kann ich dir das noch nicht sagen. Bei mir stehen die 26 Km oder die 78 zur Auswahl und bei Mareike wollten wir mal gucken was da in der Harz Cup Gesamtwertung noch geht oder ob Sie die 26 Km fährt! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## DAMDAM (11. September 2008)

postpunk schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> bin grade neu nach Bremen gezogen und würde gerne am WE mal die Gegend austesten.
> Wie sieht's denn aus, hat jemand Lust und Laune am Wochenende ne Runde zu drehen und nem Neu-Bremer die Gegend zu zeigen?
> ...



Willkommen! An diesem Wochenende sieht es noch schlecht aus aber am Mittwoch fahre ich wieder!


----------



## postpunk (12. September 2008)

@DAMDAM:

Wann fährst Du denn? Würde mich gerne anschließen, wenns zeitlich klappt...


----------



## DAMDAM (12. September 2008)

Mußte sagen wann du Zeit hast in der nächsten Woche, da ich Semesterferien ein letztes Mal habe, habe ich fast jeden Tag Zeit !

Gruß CHristian


----------



## Priester100 (12. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
melde mich zurück,denn ich habe wieder ein brauchbares bike
Zwar ist meine Kondition grottenschlecht aber ich werde mich bei den nächsten Ausfahrten wieder anschliessen.
Dieses Mal ist es ein Hardtail geworden...
Gruß Steffen


----------



## ohneworte (13. September 2008)

Priester100 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> melde mich zurück,denn ich habe wieder ein brauchbares bike
> Zwar ist meine Kondition grottenschlecht aber ich werde mich bei den nächsten Ausfahrten wieder anschliessen.
> Dieses Mal ist es ein Hardtail geworden...
> Gruß Steffen




So So Steffen,

wolltest kein Sofa mehr fahren?


----------



## ralfathome (13. September 2008)

moin,
Sonntag um 11:00 stehe ich oben auf dem Weserwehr und schaue mal, ob vielleicht jemand mit mir Richtung Krusenberg fahren mag.

Das Tempo wird etwas gemütlicher, man darf sich also ruhig warm anziehen.

Viele Grüße
ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (13. September 2008)

So nachdem wir (Mareike und Ich) heute um 5:00 Uhr aufgestanden sind und jetzt erst wieder aus Neustadt wieder da sind, werde ich dieses Wochenende nicht mehr auf dem Rad sitzen (Geht auch gar nicht mehr, da meine Gabel leider heute den Dienst quittiert hat während des Rennens)! 

Achja Kurzbericht von heute:

3xMTBvD sind gefahren (Mareike, Patrick und ich)

Mareike 30 Km  980 Hm Platz 3 ! 

Patrick 60 Km  1960 Hm Platz 3 !

Ich 30 Km 980 Hm Platz 6

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTBRafi (13. September 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> Sonntag um 11:00 stehe ich oben auf dem Weserwehr und schaue mal, ob vielleicht jemand mit mir Richtung Krusenberg fahren mag.
> 
> Das Tempo wird etwas gemütlicher, man darf sich also ruhig warm anziehen.
> ...



Hi Ralf,

11h WW klingt gut, werd ich dann auch mal anpeilen...

Bis morgen & Grüße,

Rafael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (14. September 2008)

moin,
Gratulation an die "Neustädter". Was ist denn mit der Gabel, Luft raus oder Schrott?

ralf


----------



## MTBRafi (14. September 2008)

Hmm, 11:11 war keiner mehr am Wehr, da musste ich mich auf meine eigene Orts(un)kenntnis verlassen... Aber bis zum Warwer Sand bin ich doch gekommen, und so hab ich meine 3 1/2 Stunden zusammenbekommen. Nächstes mal muss ich irgendwie früher losfahren


----------



## postpunk (15. September 2008)

@DAMDAM:

Wie sieht es denn morgen abend ab 17:00 bei Dir aus?
Alternativ hätte ich auch am Mittwoch ab ca. 16:30 Zeit.
Würde mich da auch nach Dir richten.

Andi


----------



## DAMDAM (15. September 2008)

Am Dienstag um 17:00 Uhr ist mir etwas spät ich werde wohl am Vormittag meine Beine lockern, wenn ich meine Gabel gewartet habe! 

Am Mittwoch um 16:30 Uhr findet diese Woche auch wieder der MTBvD Biketreff statt ! Ziel wird denke ich der Weyerberg sein ! Ein kurzes hier, würde mir die Planung etwas erleichtern  !

Gruß Christian


----------



## postpunk (15. September 2008)

Na dann würde ich doch glatt am Mittwoch mitkommen.
Wo gehts denn los?

Andi


----------



## DAMDAM (18. September 2008)

Was haltet ihr denn von einer lockeren Runde AB-trail am Freitag um ca. 15:15 Uhr ? beim HaW ?

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (18. September 2008)

also ICH bin ja mal dabei!!! Aber nur wenn locker gefahren wird, bin nicht so wirklich fit!


----------



## FORT_man (19. September 2008)

Hallöchen,

wie sieht es denn so am Wochenende aus? Das Wetter scheint ja ganz gut zu werden, man könnte ja mal zum Warwer Sand fahren oder so.
Andere Vorschläge?

Ich schaue hier morgen noch mal rein

Gruß an die Wälder

Martinez


----------



## ohneworte (19. September 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn von einer lockeren Runde AB-trail am Freitag um ca. 15:15 Uhr ? beim HaW ?
> 
> Gruß Christian



Hm,

und ich lunger bis Sonntag in Köln rum. Schöne Grüsse

Jens


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (20. September 2008)

Freue mich gerade lesen zu können, dass es in Bremen auch eine MTB Truppe gibt. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, fahrt ihr im Winter durch?  Ich werde mich Anfang Oktober hier noch mal melden wenn ich umgezogen bin!

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## juk (20. September 2008)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, fahrt ihr im Winter durch?



Wo hast Du denn den Schwachsinn her? 
Winterpause statt Winterpokal! 

Überleg Dir das gut mit dem hierher ziehen! MTB-technisch ist es hier eher suboptimal. 

bis denne, 
Jürgen


P.S.: Morgen ab ca. 13h wäre ich an Touren interessiert, wenn nicht doch eine Erkältung bei mir durchkommt.


----------



## maxihb (20. September 2008)

Hey... nur weil du als Randgruppe Winterpause machst!!!


Also eigentlich fahren fast alle  BIS AUF JUK  den Winter durch...


----------



## FORT_man (20. September 2008)

juk schrieb:


> P.S.: Morgen ab ca. 13h wäre ich an Touren interessiert, wenn nicht doch eine Erkältung bei mir durchkommt.




Hallo Jürgen,

morgen um 13:00 am Weserwehr? Man könnte zum Warwer Sand fahren. Ich werde morgen auf jeden Fall unterwegs sein. 

Gruß Martin


----------



## ralfathome (20. September 2008)

moin,
in Bremen gibt es Winter? Allerhöchstens weil hier die Zugvögel überwintern.

Martin bringt hoffentlich den Grand Canyon mit nach Bremen.
Für den hätten wir Platz.
Schöne Fotos, willkommen in den lowlands

ralf


----------



## MTBRafi (20. September 2008)

Jau, 13h Weserwehr ist gut! Hab gerade neue Schläuche eingezogen, mal sehen wie die ultraleichten laufen


----------



## juk (21. September 2008)

Jo, ich bin wohl auch dabei heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (25. September 2008)

Moin Moin 

Wie sieht es dann am Sonntag mit einer etwas größeren Tour ab Weser Wehr oder in Garlstedt aus ? Wer hätte denn dazu Lust ? 

Gruß CHristian


----------



## juk (25. September 2008)

Tach auch!

Wenn das Wetter wird wie angekündigt, bin ich dabei. Muss schließlich mein neues Material einweihen!


----------



## DAMDAM (25. September 2008)

Na das hört sich ja sehr interessant an !


----------



## ralfathome (25. September 2008)

moin,
Sonntags in'n Wald ist immer gut.

Bei der Gelegenheit möchte ich mal erwähnen, daß ich doch mal "mit der Truppe vorbeikommen" soll. Gemeint ist der Treff in Syke des RSV  Bruchhausen-Vilsen. Ich habe das bisher immer unterschlagen weil man sich dort bereits um 10:00 trifft, und Abfahrt 9:00 WW.... nun ja mangels Interresse poste ich eine solche Zeit ja nicht mehr.

Diesen Sonntag wäre mir fast alles recht, egal wann wo wohin.

Grüße
ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (26. September 2008)

):== Uhr oder auch 9:00 Uhr genannt würde ich vielleicht sogar für gut heißen, wenn es nicht für zu viele ein Ausschlusskriterium wird! Ich habe zwar nur ein etwas defektes Rad, aber ich hätte schon Interesse mal mit den Bruchhausen Leute zu fahren.

Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfathome (26. September 2008)

moin,
wir können das am Sonntag ja mal besprechen.

Wir sollten uns dort ein paar Tage vorher ankündigen, wenn wir als Gruppe auflaufen.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (26. September 2008)

Wann würde Euch denn am Sonntag am besten passen ?


----------



## juk (26. September 2008)

Öhm... öh....
Trau mich kaum das zu posten. Meine Idealzeit wäre 13 Uhr.  
Dann isses wenigstens schon etwas aufgewärmt.


----------



## FORT_man (26. September 2008)

Hallöchen,

ich kann am Sonntag leider nicht mitfahren, da ich in Münster sein werde 
Viel Spaß im Wald

@Juk:
mach doch mal ein Foto von Deinem neuen Bike

Gruß und bis denne

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (26. September 2008)

moin,
13:00 wär für mich ok.

Der Marathon sollte dann auch kein großes Hindernis mehr sein.

Viele Grüße
ralf


----------



## Priester100 (26. September 2008)

Hi,
Sonntag 13.00 würde ich auch nicht schlecht finden......


----------



## DAMDAM (27. September 2008)

Gut dann machen wir das doch einfach fest 13:00 Uhr am Weser Wehr ? und wo es  hin gehen soll können wir dann vor Ort entscheiden. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## scarab (27. September 2008)

Moin,

wenn Ihr (noch) einen Trail-Dilettant verkraften könnt, würde ich mich morgen gern anschließen.

MfG
Jan


----------



## juk (28. September 2008)

Also 13Uhr, Weserwehr! 

Ich bringe höchstwahrscheinlich noch das alte Bike mit. Bin noch nicht ganz durch mit der Anpassung des neuen Geräts an meine Bedürfnisse. 

@scarab
Können wir locker verkraften!


----------



## ralfathome (28. September 2008)

Du machst es spannend.

Foto!     Foto!Foto!Foto!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (28. September 2008)

Der hat doch nur ein Hollandrad gekauft!


----------



## ralfathome (28. September 2008)

so fit wie er ist würde er mir selbst mit so'n lecker fietsen davonfahren.

was red ich, uns, Dir und mir.

Bis bald im Wald
ralf


----------



## juk (29. September 2008)

Übertreib mal nich! 
Es ist Herbst! Traditionell eher die Zeit des Formtiefs. 


P.S.: Foto dauert noch.


----------



## ralfathome (1. Oktober 2008)

moin,
na gut.
Wie dem auch sei, der vollgefederte rollout mit bewährtem Material war eine ordentliche Rumeierei. Und das Knacken der Schwinge ist auch geblieben.

Freitag ne tour?

Gruß
ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (1. Oktober 2008)

Freitag hätte ich wohl Lust ob ich Zeit habe kann ich leider nur kurzfristig entscheiden  . Poste einfach wann du los willst. Dann melde ich mich. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## ohneworte (2. Oktober 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Freitag hätte ich wohl Lust ob ich Zeit habe kann ich leider nur kurzfristig entscheiden  . Poste einfach wann du los willst. Dann melde ich mich.
> 
> Gruß Christian




Ich vielleicht auch!


----------



## ralfathome (2. Oktober 2008)

moin,
tja,hmmhh?

Weserwehr, 12:00, Oellager?


----------



## scarab (2. Oktober 2008)

Moin,

ich kann in jedem Fall mitkommen. Die Zeit ist mir fast egal.

MfG
Jan


----------



## juk (2. Oktober 2008)

Bin wohl auch dabei. 
12h gilt hiermit als gebucht! 

bis denne,
Jürgen


Edit: Natürlich nur bei einigermassen guten Wetter!


----------



## FORT_man (2. Oktober 2008)

ich werde auch dabei sein, 12:00 wäre für mich ok.

Gruß und bis morgen

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priester100 (3. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
leider zu spät gelesen 
Aber vielleicht hat jemand am Sonntag lust auf ne kleine Tour...

Gruß Steffen


----------



## maxihb (3. Oktober 2008)

Sonntach ist eher schlecht... aber ich wollte mal kund tun, dass ich morgen ab ca. 10 Uhr in Garlstedt fahren wollte... wenn jemand mitfahren möchte bitte eben brüllen!

Grüß

Maxi


----------



## ralfathome (3. Oktober 2008)

moin,
bevor ich wieder mit dem Fully zu 'nem Treff rolle muß ich erstmal schrauben. Die Schaltautomatik geht ja gar nicht, und die Reifen sind auch nicht so dolle.

Dafür fand ich heute die entspannte Truppe recht toll und das Oellager war auch irgendwie anders als sonst.

Schöne Touren und schönes WE
ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin auch eher für Sonntag! Heute hatte ich leider verschlafen  . 

Gruß Christian 

P.S. Dafür ist mein Epic wieder wie neu !


----------



## FORT_man (5. Oktober 2008)

ich werde am Sonntag mal um 13:00 am Weserwehr vorbeifahren, ich muß erst noch einen neuen Hinterradreifen aufziehen.
Falls es in Strömen regnen sollte, fällt die Runde ins Wasser.

So, hoffentlich bis morgen im Wald

Gruß  Martinez


----------



## DAMDAM (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe leider noch einen Berg Arbeit der weg muss und werde deshalb relativ spontan über den Deich rollen sollte ich mal den Kopf frei bekommen müssen.

@ Ralf 

Ich habe noch 2x V-Brakebremshebel im Keller leider nur STI´s einmal Deore     mit Dualcontrol und XTR mit Rapidfire. Wenn du Interesse hast, werden wir uns über den Preis sicher einig (Wir könnten es ja als eine Leihgabe machen )

Gruß Christian


----------



## scarab (5. Oktober 2008)

Soweit das Wetter mitspielt, werde ich mich heute auch 13.00 Uhr am Weserwehr einfinden. Ich habe zwar auch noch etwas Schrauberei vor mir. Das sollte aber bis 13.00 Uhr zu erledigen sein.

MfG
Jan


----------



## FORT_man (5. Oktober 2008)

scarab schrieb:


> Soweit das Wetter mitspielt, werde ich mich heute auch 13.00 Uhr am Weserwehr einfinden. Ich habe zwar auch noch etwas Schrauberei vor mir. Das sollte aber bis 13.00 Uhr zu erledigen sein.
> 
> MfG
> Jan



Hallo Jan,

das Wetter ist im Moment unterirdisch schlecht, das wird heute leider nix mit dem Weserwehr. Leider 

Gruß und bis die Tage

Martin


----------



## riser (5. Oktober 2008)

Hallöchen,

nach einem Jahr Forum-Abstinenz habe ich spotan die Gelegenheit genutzt, mit altbekannten und neuen Gesichtern eine schöne Tour ins Öllager zu machen. 
Ralf, ich kann mich dir nur anschließen: Das Öllager war anders als sonst. Aber ich denke so eine kleine Hops-Einlage lockert ne Tour noch ein wenig mehr auf (gerade dann, wenn die Beine keine längeren Touren mehr gewohnt sind). Hat auf jeden Fall ne Menge Spaß gemacht .

Bis zum nächsten Mal!

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (6. Oktober 2008)

moin,
wie sieht es aus mit Niteride am Mittwoch?

Wättaman meint bis zu 20Grad Celsius am Tage, 30% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit und 0Liter/m² Niederschlagsmenge, also angenehme Temperaturen und trocken.

An die Akku's
ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (6. Oktober 2008)

Bin ich wohl dafür  Wann treffen wir uns wo ?


----------



## FORT_man (6. Oktober 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Bin ich wohl dafür  Wann treffen wir uns wo ?


Ich bin auch wohl dafür  wann treffen wir uns wo? 18:00 HaW?

Anbei noch mal ein Bild von einem schrägen Designer-Fully, habe ich hier in der Neustadt am vergangenen Samstag fotografiert, das Ding ist wahrscheinlich von Karl Lagerfeld gestylt worden:


----------



## DAMDAM (7. Oktober 2008)

Ist das um 18:00 Uhr denn schon dunkel ? HaW würde mir passen. Was sagt denn der Ideenhaber dazu ? 

Gruß Christian 

Edit sagt. Ich soll endlich ins Bett gehen


----------



## ralfathome (7. Oktober 2008)

moin,
ist ja nicht schlimm, wenn es zu Beginn der Runde noch nicht duster ist.

Wie wäre es mit Weyerberg?

Gruß
ralf


----------



## FORT_man (7. Oktober 2008)

Hallöchen,

ich werde morgen dann mal um 18:00 beim HaW sein, es sei denn es regnet in Strömen. Glaube ich aber nicht 
Wir können dann ja immer noch entscheiden, wo es hingehen soll.

Gruß Martinez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (8. Oktober 2008)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> ich werde morgen dann mal um 18:00 beim HaW sein, es sei denn es regnet in Strömen. Glaube ich aber nicht
> Wir können dann ja immer noch entscheiden, wo es hingehen soll.
> ...


moin,
machen wir.

Happy biking
ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin für heute leider raus meine Akku´s sind alle leer! Wenn doch einer noch voll werden sollte bin ich um 18:00 Uhr da sonst bitte nicht warten !

War leider etwas viel Stress in der Uni so das ch vergessen hatte die zu prüfen!


----------



## ralfathome (8. Oktober 2008)

moin,
na dascha doppelt ärgerlich, weil ich vorsichtshalber 2 Akkus mit hatte und dann doch nur einen gebraucht habe.

Irgendwas ist immer.

Wir, Martin und ich, haben uns tapfer durch die Dschungelitäten gekämpft, die Bremen so zu bieten hat. Am letzten See war es dann auch richtig dunkel. Erschreckend wenig Matsch überall, nur am Campingplatz liegt dummerweise ein Baumstamm ein wenig blöd in der Gegend rum. Aber solange der da liegt wird da auch nicht mehr mit Pferden der Weg ruiniert.

Man sieht sich
ralf


----------



## juk (10. Oktober 2008)

Fully fahren macht richtig Spaß! Sogar bergauf!  
Dabei hab ich noch nicht mal den Vorbau gedreht... 


Sonntag? 13 Uhr? Weserwehr?

bis denne,
Jürgen


----------



## maxihb (10. Oktober 2008)

Hey... meinen Glückwunsch zum neuen Gerät! Foddos? 

Grüße

Maxi

PS: Dreh doch ma den Vorbau um!


----------



## ralfathome (10. Oktober 2008)

moin,
am Sonntag bin ich wohl dabei. 

Gruß
ralf


----------



## riser (10. Oktober 2008)

Mahlzeit!

Wenn ihr Sonntag in meine Gegend kommt, könnte ich mich wohl auch aufmachen und euch begleiten.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## DAMDAM (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich / Wir werden am Sonntag wohl unsere Rennsaison noch einmal verlängern und auf dem nach Hause bei einem XC -Rennen antreten, deshalb sind wir für Sonntag leider raus, aber ich hoffe es werden viele am Winterpokal teilnehmen so das wir dann in den Wochen schöne Touren in Richtung Bremer Süden fahren können. 


Gruß und ein schönes Wochenende 

Christian 

P.S. Schön wieder was von Dir zu hören Dirk. 

P.P.S. Der Weser Ems Cup geht am Sonntag los


----------



## dinosaur (10. Oktober 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> ...
> 
> P.P.S. Der Weser Ems Cup geht am Sonntag los



Ich bin dabei
Bei Mitfahrinteresse: PN
Ciao
dino


----------



## ohneworte (11. Oktober 2008)

Moin,

wer möchte denn dieses Jahr wieder in einem Winterpokal-Team mitwirken?

LG
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (11. Oktober 2008)

Also ich wär immer noch für morgen 13h zu haben. Von mir aus können wir auch gerne Richtung Dirks Gegend fahren! 

Ralf, Du bist immer noch dabei?


----------



## ralfathome (11. Oktober 2008)

moin,
dabei.

Bis denn dann
ralf


----------



## juk (12. Oktober 2008)

Die 4 Stunden wurden heute geknackt und Zeit für ein paar Foddos war auch! Siehe Album!

Wo bleiben die Rennberichte?


----------



## ralfathome (12. Oktober 2008)

Schöne Runde. Nochmal alles trocken und schön zu fahren.

@Maxi: ich habe keinen Subwoofer im Auto!

Bis denn dann
ralf


----------



## trek1969 (12. Oktober 2008)

juk schrieb:


> Die 4 Stunden wurden heute geknackt und Zeit für ein paar Foddos war auch! Siehe Album!



na aber davon habt ihr mindestens 1,5 h pause gemacht... 

der canyonist, dem ihr en bier schuldet...


----------



## maxihb (12. Oktober 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> @Maxi: ich habe keinen Subwoofer im Auto!



Ähm ja... Bahnhof  Was hab ich jetzt nicht mitbekommen?


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (12. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Männers.

Morgen werd ichs schaffen, mein Bike mit nach Bremen zu nehmen.. Was ich hier so gesehen habe ist, dass ihr wohl viel Sonntags fahrt. Frage: Fahrt ihr auch in der Woche? Ich muss bis 17 Uhr arbeiten und würde gern 1-2 mal die Woche ne Feierabendrunde einlegen. Darf auch dunkel werden - habe Licht.. Hat jemand Interesse?

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## juk (13. Oktober 2008)

trek1969 schrieb:


> na aber davon habt ihr mindestens 1,5 h pause gemacht...



Nene, 4 Stunden Fahrzeit plus 1,5 Std Pause. 

@CANIANER
Niterides finden hier wieder verstärkt statt. Immer die Augen aufhalten. Mittwoch scheint schon fast wieder ein regelmässiger Treff zu sein?


----------



## riser (13. Oktober 2008)

Moin!

@Ralf und Juk

Ja, schade. Da mein Nachtdienst von Sa zu So wieder recht lang war, habe ich So noch geschlafen als ihr aufgebrochen seid und habe anschließend eher rumgegammelt.

Näxtes Mal vielleicht.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (13. Oktober 2008)

trek1969 schrieb:


> na aber davon habt ihr mindestens 1,5 h pause gemacht...
> 
> der canyonist, dem ihr en bier schuldet...


moin,
Jürgen wird schon eine Netto-Fahrzeit von mehr als 4h haben, bei mir ist es sicher etwas weniger.

1,5h Pause kommt etwa hin.

Kannst gern mitfahren, Treffpunkt im Wald ist kein Problem.


Schade Dirk, viel hätte nicht gefehlt und wir hätten Dich aus dem Bett geklingelt.

Grüße
ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (13. Oktober 2008)

juk schrieb:


> Die 4 Stunden wurden heute geknackt und Zeit für ein paar Foddos war auch! Siehe Album!
> 
> Wo bleiben die Rennberichte?



Ich war am Sonntag in Jesteburg und habe meine Saison damit beendet womit sie angefangen hat. Mit einem MTB Rennen bei einem Volkslauf. 

Zu der Veranstaltung ist zu sagen, dass Sie sehr schlecht organisiert ist (hatte einen beinah Zusammenstoß mit einem Auto welches mir auf den einzigen bergab Stück entgegenkam (Kommentar Streckenposten: "Ups, kann ich ja nicht ahnen das da so viele kommen!" (Es waren zu dem Zeitpunkt 12 von 84 MTBlern durch )  

Die Konkurrenz bestand zum größten Teil aus Crossern oder MTBLizenzlern die auf der 10,6Km langen und 150 HM Strecken mit den ganzen Geraden ordentlich Tempo gemacht haben. 

Die Zeitnahme wurde 2min vor dem Rennen gestartet !( Aber was solls galt je für alle! Warum das so war naja ... vielleicht sieht einfach doof aus in der Ergebnisliste wenn die ersten 15 ein Schnitt von über 28 Kmh fahren?)

Das Rennen ist auch Vereinsmeisterschaft der RSG Nordheide und von daher fahren dort sehr viele Fahrer mit einem gelben Trikot rum, leider verstehen manche Kinder (10-15 Jahre???) nicht [Was aber Schuld übermotivierter Eltern ist !] warum ihr Sohn nicht in der ersten Reihe stehen sollte wenn er da schon 40min vor dem Start stand. So kam es (ich habe mir sagen lassen das sei jedes Jahr dazu!?!], das Kidies nach dem Start leider nicht nur mir im Weg standen und die Strecke zu machten, dass leider die Spitzengruppe (ca.13 Fahrer) schon auf den ersten 200m ein Loch reißen konnte :kotz:   ! Alleine habe ich es leider nicht geschafft dieses zu schließen, so dass ich alleine versuchten mußte mein Tempo zu finden (von hinten kam leider niemand da die alle im "Kindergarten" fest hingen! 

Der Verlauf ist schnell erzählt: Nach dem oben beschriebenen Start, habe ich den Abstand nach vorne am Anfang relativ konstant auf so 100m halten können. Als in der Gruppe angegriffen wurde, konnte ich sehen wie sich die Gruppe aufreihte und auseinander fiel. Auf dem Weg ins Ziel konnte ich den wenigen etwas mehr Trail ähnlichen Stücken das Loch zu einigen vor mir liegenden Fahrern immer mehr verkleinern, was aber nach der Dummheit eines Streckenpostens (siehe oben!) wieder aufgerissen war. Ich bin das Rennen mit ordentlich Wut im Bauch dann zu Ende gefahren und wurde zwar nach 6 Kilometern noch einmal überholt, machte bis zum zielsprit noch 2 Plätze gut und war an einem von vorne und dem "Überholer" wieder dran. Diese beiden zeigten sehr wenig Gegenwehr auf der Anfahrt zur Zielgerade, so das ich am Ende Platz 10 von 84 Gesamt und Platz 3 in der Ak erreicht hatte. Eigentlich ein tolles Ergebnis und ein Sieg in der AK wäre auch ohne die Behinderungen nicht drin gewesen, aber ich mag mal behaupten, dass es um Platz 2 sehr eng geworden wäre. 

Fazit: Direkt aus der Trainingspause gefahren, Orga schlecht (Siegerehrung wurde kurz nach 13 Uhr versprchen und war dann um 14:30 Uhr + siehe oben !), im nächten Jahr auf jedenfall nicht nochmal !

Gruß Christian 

P.S. Ich extra nicht am Sonntag gepostet, da wäre mein Bericht nur nch negativer gewesen.


----------



## trek1969 (13. Oktober 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Kannst gern mitfahren, Treffpunkt im Wald ist kein Problem.



hallo,
fahr demnächst gern mal mit (wenn ich mithalten kann). wohn ja nur 5 km vom warwer sand...


----------



## FORT_man (13. Oktober 2008)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Hallo Männers.
> 
> Morgen werd ichs schaffen, mein Bike mit nach Bremen zu nehmen.. Was ich hier so gesehen habe ist, dass ihr wohl viel Sonntags fahrt. Frage: Fahrt ihr auch in der Woche? Ich muss bis 17 Uhr arbeiten und würde gern 1-2 mal die Woche ne Feierabendrunde einlegen. Darf auch dunkel werden - habe Licht.. Hat jemand Interesse?
> 
> ...



Hallo Martin,


wir fahren auch je nach Laune und Wetter z.B. am Mittwoch Abend (haben wir in der letzten Woche jedenfalls gemacht) unseren Autobahn (AB-Trail). Treffpunkt ist meistens gegen 18:00 am Haus am Walde (HaW), das liegt am nördlichen Ende vom Bürgerpark und ist so eine Art Ausflugsgaststätte.
Das bringt mich dann auch gleich auf eine Idee: 
Hat jemand Lust, am Mittwoch abend nochmal eine kleine Runde zu drehen? Wettermäßig scheint es ja ganz ok zu sein, ich bin gerade nochmal um den Flughafen gefahren.


Gruß und vielleicht bis Mittwoch

Martinez (also ich heiße auch Martin und komme ebenfalls aus dem Münsterland


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (14. Oktober 2008)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Hallo Martin,
> 
> 
> wir fahren auch je nach Laune und Wetter z.B. am Mittwoch Abend (haben wir in der letzten Woche jedenfalls gemacht) unseren Autobahn (AB-Trail). Treffpunkt ist meistens gegen 18:00 am Haus am Walde (HaW), das liegt am nördlichen Ende vom Bürgerpark und ist so eine Art Ausflugsgaststätte.
> ...



Tag,

Also ich will morgen wohl raus! Soll ja etwas regnen laut wetter.de Wenns nicht gerade schifft, fahr ich wohl.
Mein Akku hält denke ich 2 Stunden durch..
Seh grad, Haus am Walde ist von Hemelingen etwas weiter. Gemeint ist der Treffpunkt Nähe A27?

Ich schau mal morgen auf der Arbeit nach, was hier so verabredet wird und werde dann zum HaW kommen.

Grüße,
Martin


----------



## FORT_man (14. Oktober 2008)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Tag,
> Seh grad, Haus am Walde ist von Hemelingen etwas weiter. Gemeint ist der Treffpunkt Nähe A27?
> 
> Ich schau mal morgen auf der Arbeit nach, was hier so verabredet wird und werde dann zum HaW kommen.
> ...



Haus am Walde (HaW) ist der Treffpunkt Nähe A27, so ca. 1,5 km davon entfernt.
Ich werde da mal gegen 18:00 vorbei fahren, es sei denn, es regnet in Strömen.

Gruß und bis morgen

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (16. Oktober 2008)

Wie sieht es denn am Wochenende mit Biken aus? Ich habe noch nichts geplant, aber wenn das Wetter mitspielt würde ich schon eine Runde drehen wollen.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (16. Oktober 2008)

Hm, ja.. Mit Wochenende wird bei mir nicht immer gehen. Bin am Wochenende oft in Richtung Heimat. Aber demnächst bestimmt mal!

mfg


----------



## FORT_man (17. Oktober 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nichts geplant, aber wenn das Wetter mitspielt würde ich schon eine Runde drehen wollen.



Ich auch, wie wäre es mal wieder mit dem guten alten Warwer Sand?

Gruß Martin


----------



## juk (18. Oktober 2008)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Ich auch, wie wäre es mal wieder mit dem guten alten Warwer Sand?



Immer schön Salz in die Wunde!


----------



## MTBRafi (18. Oktober 2008)

Hi, morgen (Sonntag) wäre ich für die eine oder andere Runde zu haben, Warwer Sand wäre ne Möglichkeit, oder auch was anderes. Garlstedt fand ich letztens auch ganz gut, aber da ist die Anreise natürlich was länger... Wann und wo wär denn wohl Treffpunkt? 11h Weserwehr? Oder doch HaW?


----------



## FORT_man (18. Oktober 2008)

Hallöchen,

ich werde morgen um 11:30 beim Weserwehr vorbeifahren und wie beim letzten Mal angekündigt, die Fahrradkarte mitbringen. Man könnte dann ja mal kucken: erst Warwer Sand und dann weiter nach Syke oder so.

Gruß und bis morgen

Martinez

P.S. Die Zeit ist natürlich noch verhandelbar


----------



## DAMDAM (18. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ich es zeitlich einrichten kann werde ich dabei sein. Bitte nicht auf mich warten falls ich nicht da bin. Wawer Sand finde zwar sehr schön, muss aber auch noch ne Menge für die Uni machen. 

Gruß Christian 

P.S. @Ralf 

Ich habe im Keller noch ein paar Trektro V-Brake Bremshebel gefunden, wenn du noch suchst, die könntest sehr gerne haben. Natürlich kostenlos, ich rauche die nicht mehr und wußte bis gestern nicht mal das ich die noch habe!


----------



## Geestraider (18. Oktober 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Ich habe im Keller noch ein paar Trektro V-Brake Bremshebel gefunden, wenn du noch suchst, die könntest sehr gerne haben. Natürlich kostenlos, ich rauche die nicht mehr und wußte bis gestern nicht mal das ich die noch habe!



ich wusste garnich das man die dinger rauchen kann


----------



## MTBRafi (18. Oktober 2008)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> ich werde morgen um 11:30 beim Weserwehr vorbeifahren und wie beim letzten Mal angekündigt, die Fahrradkarte mitbringen. Man könnte dann ja mal kucken: erst Warwer Sand und dann weiter nach Syke oder so.
> 
> ...



Ja, mit 11:30 komme ich auch gut zurecht. Dann bis morgen


----------



## MTBRafi (19. Oktober 2008)

Tja, zu früh gefreut: Bin heute morgen mit nem steifen Nacken aufgewacht, war also nix mit biken... Hoffe, ihr habt trotzdem ne nette Tour geschafft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CANIANER7.0 (20. Oktober 2008)

Tag! Wird Mittwoch gefahren? Ich wär dabei! Wenns mit dem Wetter klappt wie heute wärs ja traumhaft!

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## FORT_man (21. Oktober 2008)

Hallöchen,

ich muß morgen lange arbeiten, daher wird das wahrscheínlich nix mit biken 

Gruß Martin


----------



## DAMDAM (21. Oktober 2008)

Uni = Stress !

Nur Trainingsplan biken bis Freitag 19 Uhr 

Gruß Christian


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (22. Oktober 2008)

Hm, muss ich dann wohl allein fahren. Aber vielleicht meldet sich ja noch wer.. Bin Montag abend zum ersten Mal hier in Bremen gefahren. Von Hemelingen zum Weserwehr, Stadion, bis in die City.. Hier und da ein wenig rumgegeistert. Als Neuling in der Stadt wars ganz nett.


----------



## Berti76 (22. Oktober 2008)

Moin! Tourt von euch auch jemand im Bremer-Norden rum?

Gruß, Lars


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (22. Oktober 2008)

Berti76 schrieb:


> Moin! Tourt von euch auch jemand im Bremer-Norden rum?
> 
> Gruß, Lars



Wieso?


----------



## Berti76 (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich suche noch Mitfahrgelegenheiten. Außerdem ist das gelände hier ober schöner.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (22. Oktober 2008)

Berti76 schrieb:


> Ich suche noch Mitfahrgelegenheiten. Außerdem ist das gelände hier ober schöner.



Und für wann das? Und wo das? Und wieviel das?  Erzähl doch mal n bischen..


----------



## trek1969 (22. Oktober 2008)

@canianer: schon mal im warwer sand gewesen? samstag gg. 12.00 uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CANIANER7.0 (22. Oktober 2008)

trek1969 schrieb:


> @canianer: schon mal im warwer sand gewesen? samstag gg. 12.00 uhr?



Hi!

Ne, war ich noch nicht. Habs aber schon mal gelesen hier.. 
Mein "Problem" ist, dass ich zum Wochenende so gut wie immer Bremen verlasse. Deswegen klappts bei mir vorerst nur in der Woche abends nach der Arbeit.

Aber wenn ich mal ein WE hier verbringen werde, werd ich laut schreien!

mfg.


----------



## trek1969 (22. Oktober 2008)

aber richtig laut schreien 

ist meiner meinung nach einer der schönsten mtb-reviere im umkreis...


----------



## ralfathome (24. Oktober 2008)

moin,
am Samstag werde ich eine Runde rumrollern, vorzugsweise ab Weserwehr in den Süden und so gegen Mittag. Mag wer mit?

Gruß
ralf


----------



## Berti76 (24. Oktober 2008)

Hallo!

Ich fahre meistens durch den Truppenübungsplatz an der Schwaneweder Kaserne. An guten Tagen lohnt sich auf alle Fälle auch ein Ausritt zum Truppenübungsplatz bei Garlstedt. Der ist aber nur am WE freigegeben. Ich will jetzt noch die letzten trockenen Tage im Jahr nutzen, um nach der Arbeit eine Runde zu drehen. Leider wirds dann schon immer eng, da ich ja kein Licht am Rad hab.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (24. Oktober 2008)

Berti76 schrieb:


> Leider wirds dann schon immer eng, da ich ja kein Licht am Rad hab.


Dann sind deine Tage in Sachen Feierabendrunde ja gezählt..


----------



## FORT_man (24. Oktober 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> am Samstag werde ich eine Runde rumrollern, vorzugsweise ab Weserwehr in den Süden und so gegen Mittag. Mag wer mit?
> 
> Gruß
> ralf



Hallöchen,

ich werde am Wochenende leider nicht in Bremen sein, (allgemeiner Arbeitseinsatz in Münster  ) und kann deshalb nicht mitfahren. Viel Spaß im Wald.

Gruß und bis die Tage

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jollyjumper85 (25. Oktober 2008)

Berti76 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich fahre meistens durch den Truppenübungsplatz an der Schwaneweder Kaserne. An guten Tagen lohnt sich auf alle Fälle auch ein Ausritt zum Truppenübungsplatz bei Garlstedt. Der ist aber nur am WE freigegeben. Ich will jetzt noch die letzten trockenen Tage im Jahr nutzen, um nach der Arbeit eine Runde zu drehen. Leider wirds dann schon immer eng, da ich ja kein Licht am Rad hab.



Sag mal habt Ihr FIEBER???

Seit wann interessiert sich ein MTB-biker ob es erlaubt ist da zu BIKEN oder nicht????


HALLO??????


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann dazu nur sagen

RIDE AND SMILE


----------



## maxihb (25. Oktober 2008)

Jollyjumper85 schrieb:


> Sag mal habt Ihr FIEBER???
> 
> Seit wann interessiert sich ein MTB-biker ob es erlaubt ist da zu BIKEN oder nicht????




Ähm... solltest du Lust haben unter der Wochen von dort übenden Panzern plattgemacht zu werden bzw. im (Übungs-)Kugelhagel zu fahren nur zu, ich denke aber auch grade als MTBker sollte man sich an gewisse Regeln halten! WIR sind die Guten!


----------



## ralfathome (26. Oktober 2008)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> ich werde am Wochenende leider nicht in Bremen sein, (allgemeiner Arbeitseinsatz in Münster  ) und kann deshalb nicht mitfahren. Viel Spaß im Wald.
> 
> ...


Schade, aber Spaß hatte ich, Danke!

So, der Lampenakku hängt am Ladegerät und ich hoffe auf einen schönen Niteride bei einigermaßen trockenem Wetter in dieser Woche.

Ist für Mittwoch schon etwas geplant?

Wenn nicht, ich würde gern zum Weyerberg oder die Runde vom HaW über Oyten, Oyter See zum Weserwehr. 

Naja, bevor ich damit allein bleibe fahre ich auch gern mit Euch den AB.

Bis denn dann
ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich erstmal soweit fertig mit der Uni und habe erstmal etwas mehr Zeit in den nächsten Monaten. Ich werde versuchen am Mittwoch regelmäßig beim Nightride dabei zu sein, jedoch liegt der Mittwoch für meine Trainingsplan ziemlich ungünstig. Vielleicht fährt ja auch jemand am Dienstag oder Donnerstag? 

Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfathome (27. Oktober 2008)

moin,
mir ist der Wochentag fast egal. Für die nächsten Monate habe ich mir vorgenommen, in jeder 2. Woche einen Feierabend-Niteride zu fahren. Dabei schiele ich auch ein wenig auf das Wetter. In dieser Woche scheint der Mittwoch der Favorit zu sein.

Happy biking
ralf


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (27. Oktober 2008)

Jo, aufs Wetter schiele ich auch ein wenig. Wenn es nicht usselich feucht wird, wäre ich für morgen Dienstag oder auch Mittwoch zu haben! Bin aber erst immer so 17.15Uhr von der Arbeit zu Hause..


----------



## ralfathome (27. Oktober 2008)

die Feierabendrunden/Niterides starteten in der Vergangenheit erst um 18:00/18:30. Du Hast also keine Eile. Dauer ca. 2-3h.

Wir sind übrigens Nachbarn, ich wohne am Schloßpark(bad).

Morgen um 15:00 schaue ich dann wieder, was sich hier so tuen tut.

tut tut
ralf


----------



## FORT_man (27. Oktober 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Morgen um 15:00 schaue ich dann wieder, was sich hier so tuen tut.
> 
> ralf



ich kucke hier dann auch mal rein


Gruß und vielleicht bis Mittwoch

Martin


----------



## ralfathome (28. Oktober 2008)

moin,
ich werde nachher fahren.

18:30 HaW oder WW, das ist jetzt die Frage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CANIANER7.0 (28. Oktober 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> ich werde nachher fahren.
> 
> 18:30 HaW oder WW, das ist jetzt die Frage?



Ich komme dann auch! 
@ralf, führest du mit Bike zum HaW? Ich weiß nämlich keinen gscheidten Weg dorthin.. WW ist natürlich günstiger von Hemelingen aus.


----------



## ralfathome (28. Oktober 2008)

Den richtig gscheidten Weg kenne ich auch noch nicht, aber viele akzeptable. Klar nehm ich Dich mit. 

Treffpunkt ist dann erstmal zwischen Autohaus Föhrenstrasse und Atelco.

Wobei sich dann so langsam auch mal Mitfahrer vom HaW melden sollten so denn Interresse besteht.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (28. Oktober 2008)

ok, noch nix neues.. Ich schaue hier gegen 1735 noch mal rein.


----------



## ralfathome (28. Oktober 2008)

18:15 Atelco?


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (28. Oktober 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> 18:15 Atelco?



Atelco ok, aber vorsichtshalber 1825 statt 1815. Bis glix!


----------



## ralfathome (28. Oktober 2008)

yo, alles klar.


----------



## kiko (30. Oktober 2008)

moin leutz.
is der ab trail eigentlich brombeerfrei und allgemein befahrbar, oder muss ich die astsäge mitnehmen?


----------



## Twinkie (31. Oktober 2008)

Weiß ich auch nicht, aber wenn Du magst, können wir ja heut nachmittag ne kleine Proberunde drehen...


----------



## dinosaur (31. Oktober 2008)

kiko schrieb:


> moin leutz.
> is der ab trail eigentlich brombeerfrei und allgemein befahrbar, oder muss ich die astsäge mitnehmen?



Hallo Kiko,
im Abschnitt vom Haus Wieseneck bis Tierheim ist einmal ~4 Meter Weg mit Brombeerranken von re +li, kann man aber langsam fahren. In Oslebs  war insbesondere die Passage zwischen dem Hügel und der Bahnlinie bis zur Unterquerung des Autobahnzubringers und die Auffahrt auf den Wall hinter dem Nachtweidesee sehr zugewuchert; hab ich deshalb bei meinen letzten Fahrten immer ausgelassen. Auch die "hintere Ecke" bei der Umfahrung des Grambker Feldmarksees ist sehr zugewuchert und ohne Stachelkontakte zurzeit nicht zu passieren.
Sehr schön und völlig Brombeerfrei fährt es sich in meiner AB-Trail-Norderweiterung in Pellens Park!
Ciao
dino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (31. Oktober 2008)

Pellens Park kenn ich nur vom zuschauen des letzten Elite-Crossrennens. Da hat mir das gut gefallen. Aber da der AB-Trail keine schnöde Strassenanfahrt bedingt, werde ich da heute mal rumrudern....ohne Heckenschere...und danach berichte ich mal.

@Reiky: Willste mit?


----------



## ralfathome (31. Oktober 2008)

kiko schrieb:


> moin leutz.
> is der ab trail eigentlich brombeerfrei und allgemein befahrbar, oder muss ich die astsäge mitnehmen?


http://www.bremer-nachrichten.de/20...ueberschrift=Wildschweine+erobern+die+Stadt
&
Brombeeren?  Säge?

Eine laute Rassel, um die Viecher rechtzeitig aufzuschrecken und zu vertreiben.


----------



## Twinkie (31. Oktober 2008)

Wildschweine waren keine! Aber Hundchen und Menschchen, die alles bestens im Griff hatten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wie Dino beschrub: Brombeerpieker (Überschuhkiller) sind vorhanden! Einen umgestürzten Baum konnte ich noch auf Höhe Wieseneck dingfest machen. Da kann man weder drüberhoppen noch drunterfahren und wegräumen konnte ich alleine auch nich, nur drumrumfahren/schieben. Da wäre ne Astsäge von Vorteil und ne Rosenschere wäre auch nich schlecht. ..
achja, und tütchen und schaufeln für


----------



## kiko (31. Oktober 2008)

jo,dank euch.
werd sontach mal mit ner mini astschere da vorbeieiern.


----------



## ralfathome (31. Oktober 2008)

moin,
an der Wohltätigsveranstaltung möchte ich mich gern ehrenamtlichhalber beteiligen. Bitte mal Treff per PN.
Werkzeug ist vorhanden.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## kiko (1. November 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> an der Wohltätigsveranstaltung möchte ich mich gern ehrenamtlichhalber beteiligen. Bitte mal Treff per PN.
> Werkzeug ist vorhanden.
> 
> ...



fein
hab vorher noch wat zu erledigen. 
bin um 12 irgendwo im bild zu finden.
! können das feld dann mal von hinten aufrollen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (1. November 2008)

Bin um 12:00 auch im Bilde.


----------



## maxihb (1. November 2008)

Macht ihr bidde n Foddo von euch beiden aus selbiger Perspektive?  Tät bestimmt luschtig aussehen tun!!!


----------



## ralfathome (1. November 2008)

moin Stefan,
Sorry,
ich mach für Sonntag 'nen Rückzug. Mir ist was dazwischengekommen.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## kiko (1. November 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin Stefan,
> Sorry,
> ich mach für Sonntag 'nen Rückzug. Mir ist was dazwischengekommen.
> 
> ...


dann verschieben wir dat kurzfristich.
mo un mi sind bei mir offen.
die rumschnipselei macht zu zweit mehr spass.


----------



## Twinkie (2. November 2008)

Toll, jetzt hab ich mich so auf euch verlassen und zum Dank ein paar Laufmaschen kassiert. 

Heute sind wir bis Pellens-Park gefahren und sogar ohne befürchtete laaaaaaangweilige Endlosstrassen. Ging supi, alles fahrbar bis auf diesen blöden Anstieg vor der "Mulde". Da hab ich noch nich raus, wie man den Schwung aus der Kurve nutzt...bzw. ich war zu ängstlich da durchzunageln... und weil es schon dunkel wurde, war auch nich mehr so viel Zeit zum üben. Auf jeden Fall wiederholenswert. Werde nun öfter mal hinradeln


----------



## ralfathome (2. November 2008)

kiko schrieb:


> dann verschieben wir dat kurzfristich.
> mo un mi sind bei mir offen.
> die rumschnipselei macht zu zweit mehr spass.


Geht nich, Arbeit.


----------



## kiko (2. November 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Geht nich, Arbeit.



man hört ja einiges über verlängerten weihnachstsurlaub in deiner firma.
bin somit voller hoffnung.


----------



## dinosaur (3. November 2008)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Toll, jetzt hab ich mich so auf euch verlassen und zum Dank ein paar Laufmaschen kassiert.
> 
> Heute sind wir bis Pellens-Park gefahren und sogar ohne befürchtete laaaaaaangweilige Endlosstrassen. Ging supi, alles fahrbar bis auf diesen blöden Anstieg vor der "Mulde". Da hab ich noch nich raus, wie man den Schwung aus der Kurve nutzt...bzw. ich war zu ängstlich da durchzunageln... und weil es schon dunkel wurde, war auch nich mehr so viel Zeit zum üben. Auf jeden Fall wiederholenswert. Werde nun öfter mal hinradeln



Wüßte jetzt nicht, was da nicht fahrbar sein soll
Hab mal in dieser Karte http://www.bikemap.net/route/98269 den interessantesten Anstieg dort markiert. Kannst ja mal bescheid sagen wenn du wieder da fahren willst, ist ja ideales Crosser-Gelände

Ich war heute zufällig mal wieder am Mahndofer See. Ist dort eigentlich auch sehr nett, zumindest deutlich abwechslungsreicher als der AB-Trail.
Ciao
dino

ps: in der Karte auf Hybrid klicken, dann kann man noch näher zoomen!


----------



## kiko (3. November 2008)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Ich war heute zufällig mal wieder am Mahndofer See.
> Ciao
> dino


muss man nur nen bischen aufpassen, dat dat nich platsch macht.


----------



## Twinkie (4. November 2008)

@dino:neee, den Anstieg sammer nur runter. Da sind ja viele Asphalttreppen drauf, wird näxt mal in Angriff genommen!  Kleine Kursbeschreibung. Die Sternchen kommentieren beim draufklicken  Wenn wir näxt mal fahren, geben wir mal beschoid. Aber stell Dich auf Igeltempo ein 

Mahndorfer See kenn ich gar nich...is ja auch nich so weit wech....aber ich glaub die näxte Runde geht erstmal wieder zum Weyerberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (4. November 2008)

@Twinkie

Bei einer Igelrunde in die Richtung würden wir (Reiky und Ich) auch gerne mal mitfahren. Meldet Euch dann bitte mal wenn ihr fahrt.


----------



## Twinkie (4. November 2008)

@Damdam: Ich stehe mit Reiky schon in Verhandlung und melde mich bei ihr, wenns wieder losgeht. Is ja grad etwas schwierig wegen Prüfungen, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (4. November 2008)

Fährt heute/ morgen jemand? Muss dringend raus...


----------



## ralfathome (4. November 2008)

moin,
ja schade, mein vorzeitiger Feierabend war vorhersehbar und dennoch unberechenbar.
Ich geh gleich noch etwas Niteriden.

Gruß an den Threadersteller!!


----------



## ralfathome (6. November 2008)

moin,
auf der RaR Page gibt es u.a. ein Video "on board" mit  einer kompletten Runde der Mtb-Strecke des 24h Rennens:
http://www.radamring.de/de/video/on-bike-mtb-2008.html

Gibt es eigentlich für Chemnitz 09 schon einen Termin?
(Oder einen Link?)

Gruß
ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (6. November 2008)

@ Ralf 

Video gucke ich sofort ! 

Termin für Chemnitz ist nächstes Jahr 20.06-21.06.2009 . Die Webseite ist so weit ich weiß noch nicht auf dem neusten Stand und ich finde das Video vom Weser Express aus diesem Jahr nicht im Moment  . Soll aber bald aktualisiert werden die Webseite: www.mtb-chemnitz.de 


Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfathome (6. November 2008)

moin,
DANKE! ist notiert

Weser-Express Video?? Hab ich vergessen daß Ihr davon erzählt habt? Habe ich das schon gesehen?   Immer her damit!

Gruß
ralf


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (6. November 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> auf der RaR Page gibt es u.a. ein Video "on board" mit  einer kompletten Runde der Mtb-Strecke des 24h Rennens:
> http://www.radamring.de/de/video/on-bike-mtb-2008.html
> 
> ...



Hi!

Cool, das du das Video aufgetan hast.. Bin leider nicht mit drauf


----------



## ralfathome (7. November 2008)

moin,
wettermäßig bietet sich an diesem WE der Samstag für eine Tour an. Gegen Mittag werde ich wohl zu einer 3-4hTour in den Süden aufbrechen. Mag wer mit?

Gruß
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (7. November 2008)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Bin leider nicht mit drauf



Ich aber.   

Oh, yes, so'n Rückblick macht schon mächtig Lust auf mehr, oder!?! Da freut man sich gleich doppelt auf die 2009er Saison! 

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## FORT_man (7. November 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> wettermäßig bietet sich an diesem WE der Samstag für eine Tour an. Gegen Mittag werde ich wohl zu einer 3-4hTour in den Süden aufbrechen. Mag wer mit?
> 
> Gruß
> ralf



Bei mir ist leider eine ziemlich fette Erkältung im Anflug, da wird das wohl morgen leider nix mit biken 

Gruß Martinez


----------



## MTBRafi (7. November 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> wettermäßig bietet sich an diesem WE der Samstag für eine Tour an. Gegen Mittag werde ich wohl zu einer 3-4hTour in den Süden aufbrechen. Mag wer mit?
> 
> Gruß
> ralf



Hi Ralf,

morgen hätte ich auch Lust auf ne Runde. Wann und wo treffen?

Grüße,

Rafael


----------



## ralfathome (8. November 2008)

moin,

12:30 am Weserwehr


----------



## kiko (9. November 2008)

moin,
ich fahr morgen so um 12 den trail ab haw. danach richtung lilienthal. 
zeit is diskutabel.
bis denne,
s.


----------



## ralfathome (11. November 2008)

moin,
wie ist es am Mittwoch mit 'nem kleinen Niteride? 

Gruß
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (11. November 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> wie ist es am Mittwoch mit 'nem kleinen Niteride?
> 
> Gruß
> ralf



jo, klären wir dann morgen. 
damit nix dazwischenkommt


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (11. November 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> wie ist es am Mittwoch mit 'nem kleinen Niteride?
> 
> Gruß
> ralf



Jo, ich wär dabei. Es sei denn es wird morgen arg spät im Bürro.
Gebe morgen bescheid. Ach, könntest du vorsichtshalber dein Y Kabel von deinem Sigma-Set mitbringen? Meiner hat jetzt doch mehr und mehr nen wackligen 

Ich meld mich morgen ausm Bürro.


----------



## ralfathome (11. November 2008)

moin,
Kabel geht klar, Rest klären wir morgen ab 15:00 (wenn nix...)


----------



## DAMDAM (12. November 2008)

@ralf 

Heute ist bei mir leider noch Training nach Plan angesagt  (Es soll ja im nächsten Jahr mal wieder etwas besser laufen als dieses) 

@ ALL 

Wie sieht es denn am Sonntag aus? Maxi und ich wollten so um 11:00 Uhr am Weser Wehr vorbei fahren und Richtung Wawer Sand + Syke WEC Strecke rollen. 

Deshalb hier mein Aufruf: 

MTBvD Tour - "Wawer Sand + Syke WEC Streckenbesichtigung"

Start: Sonntag 11:00-11:15 Uhr auf dem Weser Wehr Bremen 
Dauer: 3-4 Stunden 
Kondition: sollte etwas vorhanden sein 
Tempo: so das keiner frieren muss  (p.s. Wir kommen gerade aus der Pause und fahren eh nicht schnell, darüberhinaus bestimmt der langsamste das Tempo!)

Es besteht absolute Helmpflicht.
Dies ist ein Angebot des MTBvD Racing e.V. (Mitglied im MTBvD e.V.)
Die Teilnehmer müssen nicht Mitglied des MTBvD sein, sind aber über MTBvD Racing versichert.

Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfathome (12. November 2008)

moin,
also ich werde nachher etwas rollen. 

Oellager reizt allerdings mehr als der AB-Trail.

18:30? Weserwehr bzw. Osterdeich gegenüber von Boc


----------



## kiko (12. November 2008)

akku hängt dranne. bin um 6 bei burger king.


----------



## ralfathome (12. November 2008)

kombiniere:
Treffpunkt 18:30 beim königlichen Bürger.

Wer den kleinen oder großen Hunger stillen möchte sollte entsprechend früher dort sein.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (12. November 2008)

kiko schrieb:


> akku hängt dranne. bin um 6 bei burger king.


meiner auch.


ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> 18:30? Weserwehr bzw. Osterdeich gegenüber von Boc



sach et.


----------



## ralfathome (12. November 2008)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> sach et.


Burger king, zwischen yellow und Hansa Karree. bekannt?

Mit Kabel.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (12. November 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Burger king, zwischen yellow und Hansa Karree. bekannt?
> 
> Mit Kabel.



Si! Supi! Bei jedem Wetter? *rausguck*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (12. November 2008)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Si! Supi! Bei jedem Wetter? *rausguck*


ich werde auf jeden Fall hinfahren. Im Moment sieht es echt lecker aus, aber nachher isses ja dunkel.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (12. November 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> aber nachher isses ja dunkel.


  
Das hat mich überzeugt!  Ich werde versuchen pünktlich zu sein.


----------



## ralfathome (12. November 2008)

ich mach das mal so


----------



## kiko (12. November 2008)

uff! aufe letzen rille eingetrudelt.

dank für den link.


----------



## ralfathome (13. November 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> @ralf
> 
> Heute ist bei mir leider noch Training nach Plan angesagt  (Es soll ja im nächsten Jahr mal wieder etwas besser laufen als dieses)
> 
> ...


*nach vorn hol*


----------



## kiko (13. November 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> *nach vorn hol*
> "Es besteht absolute Helmpflicht."



tja, mein ko.


----------



## WilliamEallace (14. November 2008)

Hi

wollt mich hier einfach nur mal melden wo ich gerad auf den thread gestoßen bin hab seit kurzem nen canyon am 7.0se und komm direkt aus bremen(horn/schwachausen) 
stehen am we irgendwelche touren um bremen an wo man noch mitkönnte?

mfg moritz


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (14. November 2008)

WilliamEallace schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> wollt mich hier einfach nur mal melden wo ich gerad auf den thread gestoßen bin hab seit kurzem nen canyon am 7.0se und komm direkt aus bremen(horn/schwachausen)
> stehen am we irgendwelche touren um bremen an wo man noch mitkönnte?
> ...



Hi Moritz!

Glückwunsch zum Canyon ;-) Bin zwar am Wochenende nicht in BRE, aber nächste Woche hätte ich wohl wieder Bock auf "Trails" in Bremen und drumzu  Mittwoch wird vielleicht eh wieder gefahren, Ralf?

Schönes WE!


----------



## scarab (14. November 2008)

> MTBvD Tour - "Wawer Sand + Syke WEC Streckenbesichtigung"


 <= hier würde ich mich gerne anschließen. Soweit das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt, werde ich mich rechtszeitig am WW einfinden.

Außerdem wollte ich noch mitteilen, dass ich heute eine kleine Feierabendrunde vorhabe. Werde dafür 15.00 Uhr am Haus am Wald warten.

Ciao Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliamEallace (14. November 2008)

Hi Jan

wo hast du so grob vor langzufahren und wie lang ca.? würd wohl auch vorbeikommen brauch ja auch nur 10 min dahin! hoffentlich spielt das wetter doch noch einigermaßen mit

mfg moritz


----------



## DAMDAM (14. November 2008)

15:00 Uhr fahre ich da auch vorbei  (Ich hoffe mal nicht alleine) Ich weiß aber auch noch nicht wo es hingehen soll, das Wetter ist ja so klasse. 

Am Sonntag werde ich bei egal welchem Wetter fahren.


----------



## maxihb (14. November 2008)

Also ich werde dann gleich auch mit dabei sein


----------



## scarab (14. November 2008)

Die Runde kann jedenfalls nicht sooo lang werden, da ich keine Beleuchtung mithabe. Ich dachte eigentlich an den Autobahn-Trail (ca. 1,5h).


----------



## ralfathome (14. November 2008)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> [...] Mittwoch wird vielleicht eh wieder gefahren, Ralf?
> 
> Schönes WE!


moin,
bis zum Jahresende jede Woche Niteride, wenn die Wettervorhersagen Wetter vorhersagen, vorzugsweise am Mittwoch oder auch am Dienstag oder am Donnerstag.

Allerdings sind Touren zum Weyerberg, Krusenberg oder Warwer Sand konditionell nicht ganz anspruchslos. Aber zum Glück ist es ja Dunkel.

Sonntag bin ich nicht dabei, Arbeit.
Viel Spaß
ralf


----------



## FORT_man (15. November 2008)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> @ ALL
> 
> Wie sieht es denn am Sonntag aus? Maxi und ich wollten so um 11:00 Uhr am Weser Wehr vorbei fahren und Richtung Wawer Sand + Syke WEC Strecke rollen.
> 
> ...




Hallöchen,

Erkältung ist vorbei, ich bin auch dabei. Reimt sich sogar.
Also bis morgen 11:00 Weserwehr

Gruß Martinez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FORT_man (16. November 2008)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> Erkältung ist vorbei, ich bin auch dabei. Reimt sich sogar.
> Also bis morgen 11:00 Weserwehr
> ...



Hallo,

wie weit seid Ihr heute noch gefahren? Ich hatte in der vergangenen Nacht nicht so gut geschlafen und meine Erkältung ist wohl doch noch nicht so ganz vorbei und ich war dann heute noch ein wenig schlapp, obwohl ich gestern noch in der Muckibude war.
Egal, ich bin gut zurückgekommen, beim nächsten Mal geht es dann mit Elan bis zum Programmende 

Gruß  Martin


----------



## scarab (18. November 2008)

> wie weit seid Ihr heute noch gefahren?


Wir sind noch über den Hohen Berg nach Syke-Barrien. Auf dem Heimweg haben wir noch einen ordentlichen Schauer mitgenommen. In Anbetracht Deiner gerade überstandenen Erkältung hast Du also alles richtig gemacht.

Ciao Jan


----------



## ralfathome (19. November 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> bis zum Jahresende jede Woche Niteride,(...)
> ralf


moin,
gerade eben geschrieben und schon revidiert, sorry!

Am Rad nix gemacht (kein Bock), Lampenakkus nicht geladen (kein...), kein Wetter und kein....

4Tage habe ich jetzt am Stück frei und werde wohl bei Tageslicht fahren. Ich freue mich auf Fahrgemeinschaft!

happy biking
ralf


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (19. November 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Am Rad nix gemacht (*kein Bock*), Lampenakkus nicht geladen (kein...), kein Wetter und kein....



Dito, das einzige was ich gemacht habe ist die Kette einzuschmieren, damit ich sie demnächst wieder bewegen kann..

Bis die Tage - werd heut joggen gehen.
Martin


----------



## maxihb (19. November 2008)

@ Ralf

Samstag Garlstedt? Wann passt es zeitlich am Besten?


----------



## ralfathome (19. November 2008)

Hi Maxi,
Samstag Gralstedt paßt gut, vormittags oder nachmittags ist eigentlich egal weil ich wohl mit dem Auto anreisen würde.


----------



## ohneworte (19. November 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> gerade eben geschrieben und schon revidiert, sorry!
> 
> Am Rad nix gemacht (kein Bock), Lampenakkus nicht geladen (kein...), kein Wetter und kein....
> ...



Wie kein Wetter? War gerade eine Stunde unterwegs und es war richtig gut mit Big Bang und Kharma!


----------



## maxihb (19. November 2008)

Na dann sag ich mal Samstag 10:00 Uhr  Zeitansatz vor Ort ca. 2-3 Std. 

Freu mich auf die lustige Runde


----------



## ralfathome (20. November 2008)

moin,
10:00 ist super.

ralf


----------



## Hendrik1 (20. November 2008)

Wenn Ihr auch bereit seid, mit dem Auto anzufahren könnte ich mich mal als Tourguide durch den Ummelwald anbieten. Wir könnten uns dann in Tarmstedt trffen und von dort locker Richtung Hepstedt, Breddorf etc. rollen. Ein par nette Trails kenne ich auch.

Gruß, Hendrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (20. November 2008)

Also ich würde tendenziell lieber nach Garlstedt fahren... einfach weil ich die ganze Woche quasi im Auto gesessen habe und da überhaupt keine Lust mehr drauf hab!


----------



## Hendrik1 (20. November 2008)

n andernmal


----------



## maxihb (20. November 2008)

gerne... und auf jeden Fall fahren wir noch dieses Jahr in Tarmstedt!


----------



## ralfathome (21. November 2008)

maxihb schrieb:


> gerne... und auf jeden Fall fahren wir noch dieses Jahr in Tarmstedt!


genau,
und es wird nicht bei einmal Ummelwald bleiben, ich kenn mich doch.

Bis morgen, 10:00, Parkplatz Alte B6


----------



## Hendrik1 (21. November 2008)

Ich bin für morgen raus. Ist mir zu früh. Mus hier noch etwas arbeiten.

Näxtmal gerne.


----------



## ralfathome (22. November 2008)

moin,
ich mach mich jetzt auf den Weg, kann aber nicht für Pünktlichkeit garantieren.

10cm Schnee liegen auf der Balkonbrüstung, Hammer!

Nachtrag:


----------



## ohneworte (22. November 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> ich mach mich jetzt auf den Weg, kann aber nicht für Pünktlichkeit garantieren.
> 
> 10cm Schnee liegen auf der Balkonbrüstung, Hammer!
> ...




Hi Ral, der 2. ist Maxi, oder? Und wer hat fotografiert?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## kiko (22. November 2008)

ne waldradde


----------



## juk (22. November 2008)

Der olle juk ist heute auch gefahren. Trotz Kälte!
Bildbeweis hier. Leider nicht so fein wie Ralle's Knips. Handy halt.

Eine Riesengaudi durch 10cm Schnee zu biken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (22. November 2008)

Ralfs Trinkflasche wurde als provisorisches Stativ benutzt! Und den Rest hat der Selbstauslöser erledigt


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (22. November 2008)

Hi Ralf!

Da habe ich ja echt was verpasst! Hier in Bielefeld gab es zwar auch ordentlich Schnee, aber ohne blauen Himmel. Das Foto ist echt klasse 

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## ralfathome (22. November 2008)

moin,
ja Danke, die Knipserei fängt an Spaß zu machen und wenn dann noch so viel Zustimmung folgt, schön!

War eine schöne Runde! Und  für Juk!

Schönes Wochenende
ralf


----------



## dinosaur (22. November 2008)

In Herford gab es auch schönen Schnee.
Verstehe nur nicht wie sich 10cm Schnee in 20cm Schlamm verwandeln können aber der Schlamm war geschmaklich von der allerfeinsten Sorte
Jetzt hab ich erstmal 2 Wochen Rennpause
Jemand am 7.12. in Barrien dabei?
Ciao
dino


----------



## maxihb (22. November 2008)

Barrien ist geplant, ich hoffe der Dienstplan entspricht meinen Vorstellungen...


----------



## DAMDAM (23. November 2008)

Barrien wollte ich hinfahren (ob ich mitfahre oder zuschaue mache ich vom Wetter und meiner Lust abhängig! Ich denke eher nicht, dass ich da mitfahre!) 

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (23. November 2008)

moin,
bei einigermaßen gutem Wetter bin ich natürlich zum Anfeuern in Barrien.

Aber vorher ist ja noch Surwold.


----------



## juk (26. November 2008)

Tach auch!

Hm... heut is' ja Mittwoch. Steht jemand um 1830 am HaW?
Von mir gibt es ein entschlossenes "Vielleicht!"


----------



## juk (26. November 2008)

Bin denn heute auch "nur" laufen gewesen.

Wie sieht es denn morgen aus? Hat jemand Lust auf nen kleinen Niteride?


----------



## FORT_man (30. November 2008)

ich bin heute bei dem Sauwetter noch mal eine kleine Runde um den Flughafen gefahren. Da war dann ein nasser Steg über so eine Art Sumpf-Naturschutzgebiet, der Steg war sehr glatt und hart
In einer leichten Kurve ist das Hinterrad weggerutscht und ich bin dann unsanft auf den Holzplanken gelandet. Folge: blaue Flecken und so. Habe es aber überlebt.

So, das war der aktuelle Tagesbericht aus dem Bremer Süden

Gruß und bis die Tage

Martinez


----------



## kiko (30. November 2008)

FORT_man schrieb:


> ich bin heute bei dem Sauwetter noch mal eine kleine Runde um den Flughafen gefahren. Da war dann ein nasser Steg über so eine Art Sumpf-Naturschutzgebiet, der Steg war sehr glatt und hart
> In einer leichten Kurve ist das Hinterrad weggerutscht und ich bin dann unsanft auf den Holzplanken gelandet. Folge: blaue Flecken und so. Habe es aber überlebt.
> 
> So, das war der aktuelle Tagesbericht aus dem Bremer Süden
> ...




sorry.
...aber da es sonst keine highlights gibt


----------



## scarab (6. Dezember 2008)

Moin,

habe am Donnerstag meinen Führerschein vorübergehend zurückgegeben. Werde daher morgen per Rad nach Barrien fahren. Mitfahrer sind gerne willkommen.

Ciao Jan


----------



## maxihb (6. Dezember 2008)

Also ich werde nicht nach Barrien kommen, ich bin mal wieder völlig erkältet *kotz*

Ich werd also lieber nen warmen Tee trinken anstatt mir ne schöne kalte Fangopackung zu gönnen... 

Allen Wettkämpfern und Zuschauern viel Spaß

Maxi


----------



## ralfathome (10. Dezember 2008)

moin,


----------



## maxihb (10. Dezember 2008)




----------



## FORT_man (10. Dezember 2008)

Super Stadtler-Bild, da kenne ich auch was von:
Ich laboriere immer noch an einer Zerrung im rechten Oberschenkel herum, ist wohl irgendeine Sehnen-Zerrung und ganz schön nervig  naja, wettermäßig ist das ja im Moment eh nicht so berauschend.
Egal, vielleicht ergibt sich vor Weihnachten ja noch mal eine Möglichkeit zum Fahren.

Gruß und bis die Tage

Martinez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (11. Dezember 2008)

moin Martin,
dann wünsche ich Dir schnellste Genesung.

Am Sonntag während der Rückfahrt vom Krusenberg bin ich selbst ziemlich dusselig vom Rad gefallen, etwa in der Form wie auf der Stadler-Reklame. Deshalb das Foto. Glücklicherweise blieb der Sturz ohne nennenswerte Folgen. Außer für's Ego, natürlich. Seit RadamRing falle ich regelmäßig vom Rad. Aber Sonntag war das letzte Mal!

Gruß
ralf


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (11. Dezember 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Am Sonntag während der Rückfahrt vom Krusenberg bin ich selbst ziemlich dusselig vom Rad gefallen, etwa in der Form wie auf der Stadler-Reklame.



Schon wieder?? 

Damit "liegst du" in Führung: 2:1

Ob ich dieses Jahr noch mal mit rauskomme, weiß ich nicht. Bin momentan ehr zu Fuß unterwegs. So werden nur die Schuhe schmuddelig - wenn überhaupt. Ich wäre für ne Ausfahrt im neuen Jahr. (Kabel habe ich auch noch von dir, ne).

Gruß,
der andere Maddin


----------



## maxihb (11. Dezember 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> .... falle ich regelmäßig vom Rad.



Das kenn ich irgendwoher  Ist mir in deinem Beisein auch schon passiert... 

Check mal deine PN's im RR-Universum


----------



## ohneworte (11. Dezember 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin Martin,
> dann wünsche ich Dir schnellste Genesung.
> 
> Am Sonntag während der Rückfahrt vom Krusenberg bin ich selbst ziemlich dusselig vom Rad gefallen, etwa in der Form wie auf der Stadler-Reklame. Deshalb das Foto. Glücklicherweise blieb der Sturz ohne nennenswerte Folgen. Außer für's Ego, natürlich. Seit RadamRing falle ich regelmäßig vom Rad. Aber Sonntag war das letzte Mal!
> ...




Was soll das heissen? Von Montag bis heute ist noch nichts wieder passiert?


----------



## ralfathome (11. Dezember 2008)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Was soll das heissen? Von Montag bis heute ist noch nichts wieder passiert?


moin,
einen platten Reifen werte ich nicht!

Ihr seid ja 'ne richtig große Truppe gewesen, die den Harz geRUckt hat. Wenn ich mal spekuliere das "Harz1" das Bild von der ersten Pause ist würde ich ja gern mal "Harz das letzte" sehen.


ralf


----------



## ralfathome (11. Dezember 2008)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Damit "liegst du" in Führung: 2:1
> 
> Gruß,
> der andere Maddin


ein Wettbewerb ohne Startnummer und Tüdelband taugt nix! Ich verzichte auf die Auswertung der B-Noten und gestehe meine Niederlage ein. 

Gruß
ralf


----------



## kiko (12. Dezember 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin Martin,
> dann wünsche ich Dir schnellste Genesung.
> 
> Am Sonntag während der Rückfahrt vom Krusenberg bin ich selbst ziemlich dusselig vom Rad gefallen, etwa in der Form wie auf der Stadler-Reklame. Deshalb das Foto. Glücklicherweise blieb der Sturz ohne nennenswerte Folgen. Außer für's Ego, natürlich. Seit RadamRing falle ich regelmäßig vom Rad. Aber Sonntag war das letzte Mal!
> ...



du bist nich allein.
mein vorderrad hat am dienstag den einzig nenneswert tiefen karnickelbau auf dem ab trail gefunden.
war ein netter stoppi.
hattest recht, der weg nach unten über den lenker ist weit.

der kanickelbau is aber nu vom laub befreit und für die annern gut sichtbar.


----------



## kiko (12. Dezember 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> ein Wettbewerb ohne Startnummer und Tüdelband taugt nix! Ich verzichte auf die Auswertung der B-Noten und gestehe meine Niederlage ein.
> 
> Gruß
> ralf



10 points aber in der wertung für das gesicht danach


----------



## ohneworte (12. Dezember 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> einen platten Reifen werte ich nicht!
> 
> Ihr seid ja 'ne richtig große Truppe gewesen, die den Harz geRUckt hat. Wenn ich mal spekuliere das "Harz1" das Bild von der ersten Pause ist würde ich ja gern mal "Harz das letzte" sehen.
> ...




Hi Ralf,

insgesamt 40-50 Personen. Das Bild zeigt nur einen kleinen Ausschnitt der Teilnehmer.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (15. Dezember 2008)

moin,
40-50 sind aber auch ganz viele!

In dieser Woche komme ich nicht zum Fahren, aber am WE würde ich gern eine längere Grundlage fahren, so an die 4h hätten meine Kellerform und ich mal nötig. Anpeilen täte ich z.B. mal wieder die Ozeanbrücke bei Harpstedt, bin aber auch für die bekannten Örtlichkeiten zu haben.




CU
ralf


----------



## huxley (15. Dezember 2008)

Ist für die nächste Zeit schon ein Niteride angedacht worden? Straßentraining habe ich im Dunkeln schon genug, etwas Wald und Wiese wäre aber mal fein. Diese Woche müsste ich meine neue Beleuchtung beisammen haben, dann sollte da nichts grob hinderliches mehr im Weg stehen.


----------



## Geestraider (15. Dezember 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> 40-50 sind aber auch ganz viele!
> 
> In dieser Woche komme ich nicht zum Fahren, aber am WE würde ich gern eine längere Grundlage fahren, so an die 4h hätten meine Kellerform und ich mal nötig. Anpeilen täte ich z.B. mal wieder die Ozeanbrücke bei Harpstedt, bin aber auch für die bekannten Örtlichkeiten zu haben.
> ...



na das kommt mir doch irgendwie bekannt vor
ich glaube da war ich schon einmal


----------



## kiko (15. Dezember 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> In dieser Woche komme ich nicht zum Fahren, aber am WE würde ich gern eine längere Grundlage fahren, so an die 4h hätten meine Kellerform und ich mal nötig. Anpeilen täte ich z.B. mal wieder die Ozeanbrücke bei Harpstedt, bin aber auch für die bekannten Örtlichkeiten zu haben.



könnt ich dir am sonntach ne reise nach wildeshausen schmackhaft machen?


----------



## ralfathome (16. Dezember 2008)

kiko schrieb:


> könnt ich dir am sonntach ne reise nach wildeshausen schmackhaft machen?


moin Stefan,
nicht unbedingt. Bei den Temperaturen sollte man eigentlich immer in Bewegung bleiben und nicht an Bahnhöfen auf Züge warten.

Das wäre ja dann eine Sache des timings

Gruß
ralf


----------



## Geestraider (16. Dezember 2008)

nur zur info...
von der ozeanbrücke nach wildeshausen sind es nur ne knappe halbe stunde aufm bike, ausserdem gibt es da noch einen netten kleinen trail im hölscher holz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (16. Dezember 2008)

moin,
die Strecke bis zur Ozeanbrücke möchte man ja auch nicht auf Asphalt zerheizen. Mit ein paar "Umwegen" kommen gute 40Km ab HB-Neustadt zusammen, plus "die halbe Stunde" nach Wildeshausen und dann die juckelei dort....und zurück, das alles mit 15kg Fullys.

Besprochen war schon mal, sich eine Strecke mit der Bahn chauffieren zu lassen. 

Mit Crosser oder Ht werde ich im Frühjahr mal HB-Wildeshausen-Sandkrug-HB anpeilen, aber im Moment wäre ich mit 4h am Limit.

Kannst aber gern weiter mitlesen-mitdenken-mitmachen, von Deinen Vorschlägen bleibt immer was hängen was in Touren einzubauen wäre.
Gibt es eigentlich Querfeldein-Randoneure?

Geestgrüße
ralf


----------



## Geestraider (17. Dezember 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Mit Crosser oder Ht werde ich im Frühjahr mal HB-Wildeshausen-Sandkrug-HB anpeilen, aber im Moment wäre ich mit 4h am Limit.
> 
> Kannst aber gern weiter mitlesen-mitdenken-mitmachen, von Deinen Vorschlägen bleibt immer was hängen was in Touren einzubauen wäre.



hatte zum frühjahr geplant mitn paar kumpels ne tour von DEL aus über harpstedt(u.a.ozeanbrücke) - wildeshausen - dötlingen nach sandkrug zu machen, möglichst wenig strasse. bis w´hausen sinds knapp 40km davon ca. 10 auf strasse. danach nochmal 30-40km nach sandkrug, da muss ich aber vorher noch ein paar trail checken sonst landen wir im moor plus ca.40-50km zurück nach DEL, die dann aber locker auf strasse

im übrigen lese ich immer mit, quasi als forums-stalker aktiv!


----------



## kiko (18. Dezember 2008)

Geestraider schrieb:


> hatte zum frühjahr geplant mitn paar kumpels ne tour von DEL aus über harpstedt(u.a.ozeanbrücke) - wildeshausen - dötlingen nach sandkrug zu machen, möglichst wenig strasse. bis w´hausen sinds knapp 40km davon ca. 10 auf strasse. danach nochmal 30-40km nach sandkrug, da muss ich aber vorher noch ein paar trail checken sonst landen wir im moor plus ca.40-50km zurück nach DEL, die dann aber locker auf strasse
> 
> im übrigen lese ich immer mit, quasi als forums-stalker aktiv!



...und in dötlingen nicht vergessen am imbiss an der kirche nen kurzen stopp zum futtern einzulegen. der is echt genial. kurz hinter der kirche gehts ein paar trppenstufen runter, dann links halten und es folgt ein schöner trail durch den wald.


----------



## dinosaur (18. Dezember 2008)

Geestraider schrieb:


> hatte zum frühjahr geplant mitn paar kumpels ne tour von DEL aus über harpstedt(u.a.ozeanbrücke) - wildeshausen - dötlingen nach sandkrug zu machen, möglichst wenig strasse. bis w´hausen sinds knapp 40km davon ca. 10 auf strasse. danach nochmal 30-40km nach sandkrug, da muss ich aber vorher noch ein paar trail checken sonst landen wir im moor plus ca.40-50km zurück nach DEL, die dann aber locker auf strasse
> 
> im übrigen lese ich immer mit, quasi als forums-stalker aktiv!



Bitte mal (rechtzeitig) ankündigen, wann es was mit der Tour wird. Wenn erwünscht, würden sicher ein paar Mitfahrer aus Bremen dazustoßen
Ciao
dino


----------



## chickencutter (19. Dezember 2008)

kiko schrieb:


> ...und in dötlingen nicht vergessen am imbiss an der kirche nen kurzen stopp zum futtern einzulegen. der is echt genial. kurz hinter der kirche gehts ein paar trppenstufen runter, dann links halten und es folgt ein schöner trail durch den wald.



Nach der Treppe rechts halten, dann nach 100m links geht der Trail in den Wald! Jü


----------



## kiko (19. Dezember 2008)

chickencutter schrieb:


> Nach der Treppe rechts halten, dann nach 100m links geht der Trail in den Wald! Jü



ey, wat ne überraschung. wie du siehst, versuch ich unentwegt, ne tour zu euch anzuleiern.
muss ich die tage wohl mal allein zu euch runtereiern.
die wildsau rennt immer noch. kaum zu glauben.
ein neujahrsritt könnt ich auch anbieten.
dein grill is immer noch nich eingeweiht.

zu finden bin ich seit einiger zeit hier:
www.wiegetritt.com
bis die tage und gruss an tina.
hoffentlich sind eure kisten noch nich eingemottet.


----------



## ralfathome (19. Dezember 2008)

kiko schrieb:


> ey, wat ne überraschung. wie du siehst, versuch ich unentwegt, ne tour zu euch anzuleiern.[...]


moin,
das tut er, kann ich bestätigen.

Grüße
ralf


----------



## MTBRafi (19. Dezember 2008)

Hmm, ist jetzt eigentlich irgendeine Tour fürs WE geplant? Speziell morgen (Samstag) hätte ich Lust, Sonntag passt mir nicht so gut.

Grüße,

Rafael


----------



## Geestraider (20. Dezember 2008)

kiko schrieb:


> ...und in dötlingen nicht vergessen am imbiss an der kirche nen kurzen stopp zum futtern einzulegen. der is echt genial. kurz hinter der kirche gehts ein paar trppenstufen runter, dann links halten und es folgt ein schöner trail durch den wald.



dötlingen ist pflicht auf so einer tour du meinst sicher den huntepaad, den habe ich fest mit eingeplant, da juckel ich öfters mal rum. ist ne schöne kleine feierabendrunde von mir aus.



chickencutter schrieb:


> Nach der Treppe rechts halten, dann nach 100m links geht der Trail in den Wald!



ich fahre meist von wildeshausen kommend beim lopshof über die glaner braut und komme dann von der anderen hunteseite. für gewöhnlich fahre ich dann eine schlaufe, zurück zur huntebrücke und dann direkt vor der brücke rechts den kleinen (?)trail richtung campingplatz.


----------



## chickencutter (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich komme von Wildeshausen über Altona, Autobahnraststätte, Aschenbeck, Lopshof, dann über den Gierenberg, Kirche, Huntepadd, Glaner Braut, Lopshof und dann über die Hunte Richtung Wiekau. Alternativ Huntepadd, Glane Truppenübungsplatz Aumühle, Spascher Sand, Wildeshausen. Jü


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (22. Dezember 2008)

Moin,

da will ich mal den Fred wieder nach oben holen. Was geht so mit Biken über die Feiertage ab?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Geestraider (22. Dezember 2008)

chickencutter schrieb:


> Ich komme von Wildeshausen über Altona, Autobahnraststätte, Aschenbeck, Lopshof, dann über den Gierenberg, Kirche, Huntepadd, Glaner Braut, Lopshof und dann über die Hunte Richtung Wiekau. Alternativ Huntepadd, Glane Truppenübungsplatz Aumühle, Spascher Sand, Wildeshausen. Jü



wenn ich aus g´town und die lange runde fahre komme ich über harpstedt durch hölscher holz den trail an der flachsbäke nach vossberg, den finde ich recht spaßig, weil man den schön mit speed fahren kann. aber den kennst du sicher auch dann fahre ich direkt hinterm gut altona links wo das holzschild zur hunte steht, über die bahnschienen, dann nicht gleich geradeaus den trail sondern links rum und nach ca.50m rechts rein bis zum huntealtarm runter. rechts rum richtung rasthof und kurz vor dem tor geht links ein kleiner trail ab, den kann man leicht übersehen, den fahre ich bis zu dem see(wenn mir keine wildschweine auflauern), dann rauf auf den feldweg bis zur hunte, unter der autobahn durch und gleich wieder rechts hoch. dann kurve ich meist ne kleine runde auf den trails am wellohsberg und weiter nach dötlingen, ist ja von dort nicht mehr weit. in dötlingen dann huntepaad, glaner braut, auch mal gierenberg, je nach lust und laune


----------



## maxihb (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde dann mal den 2. Weihnachtstach-after-Kaffee Nightride um 18:00 Uhr vom HaW vorschlagen?


----------



## ralfathome (22. Dezember 2008)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> da will ich mal den Fred wieder nach oben holen. Was geht so mit Biken über die Feiertage ab?
> 
> ...


moin,
na das haste ja toll hinbekommen!

Weihnachten bin ich sicher unterwegs. Wenn Du Mitfahrer suchst poste doch einfach, an welchem Tag Du das Mittagessen oder Kaffee und Kuchen verschiebst?

Der Weihnachtsmann sollte noch ein Kartönchen Motivation unter den Baum legen, es ist mir unbegreiflich wie meine Form so schnell so in den Keller plumpst.

Vorweihnachtliche Grüße
ralf


----------



## scarii (23. Dezember 2008)

hi,
bin totaler neuling auf dem gebiet und ab jetzt auch in bremen unterwegs
werde jetzt öfter mal reinschauen und hoffe des ich bald ma die zeit finde mich euch anzuschließen 
ne etwas leichtere tour wirds dann wohl werden müssen 
gruß


----------



## ohneworte (23. Dezember 2008)

maxihb schrieb:


> Ich würde dann mal den 2. Weihnachtstach-after-Kaffee Nightride um 18:00 Uhr vom HaW vorschlagen?



Das hört sich nicht so schlecht an!


----------



## ohneworte (23. Dezember 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> na das haste ja toll hinbekommen!
> 
> Weihnachten bin ich sicher unterwegs. Wenn Du Mitfahrer suchst poste doch einfach, an welchem Tag Du das Mittagessen oder Kaffee und Kuchen verschiebst?
> ...




Tiefstapler!


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (23. Dezember 2008)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Tiefstapler!



Ich hoffe nicht..  Sonst wirds echt frustrierend, wenn man sich im neuen Jahr wieder trifft.. :kotz:


----------



## kiko (23. Dezember 2008)

scarii schrieb:


> hi,
> bin totaler neuling auf dem gebiet und ab jetzt auch in bremen unterwegs
> werde jetzt öfter mal reinschauen und hoffe des ich bald ma die zeit finde mich euch anzuschließen
> ne etwas leichtere tour wirds dann wohl werden müssen
> gruß



...von mir bekommst aber ein wilkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (23. Dezember 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> ollte noch ein Kartönchen Motivation unter den Baum legen, es ist mir unbegreiflich wie meine Form so schnell so in den Keller plumpst.



Mist... und ich bekomme dieses "Motivation" nicht in das Paket rein... es springt immer wieder raus und will nicht stillhalten... Sorry Ralf! Ich versuche es aber bis morgen weiter


----------



## ralfathome (23. Dezember 2008)

scarii schrieb:


> hi,
> bin totaler neuling auf dem gebiet und ab jetzt auch in bremen unterwegs
> werde jetzt öfter mal reinschauen und hoffe des ich bald ma die zeit finde mich euch anzuschließen
> ne etwas leichtere tour wirds dann wohl werden müssen
> gruß


moin,
und auch von mir Herzlich Willkommen bei den Bremern.

Bis die Tage
ralf


----------



## ralfathome (23. Dezember 2008)

maxihb schrieb:


> ... es springt immer wieder raus und will nicht stillhalten...


ist wohl hyperaktiv?


----------



## chickencutter (23. Dezember 2008)

ä


----------



## chickencutter (23. Dezember 2008)

ä


----------



## chickencutter (23. Dezember 2008)

Geestraider, Du machst mir Angst. Woher kennst Du meine Hometrails so gut??? Vielleicht sollten wir mal ein Stückchen zusammen fahren ?! Jü


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FORT_man (23. Dezember 2008)

Hallöchen,

jetzt noch mal was Formales:

Schöne Weihnachten an alle 

Meine Sehnenzerrung im Oberschenkel ist wieder vollständig verschwunden, gestern nachmittag habe ich bei Sonnenschein mal wieder den guten alten AB-Trail abgefahren-ist im Moment noch ziemlich schlammig und ich mußte zuhause dann noch den Schmodder und einige Pferde-Sch.. vom Bike abschubbern. Egal.
Morgen fahre ich über die Feiertage nach Münster, bin aber bald wieder zurück.

Bis bald im Wald und alles Gute

Martinez


----------



## kiko (24. Dezember 2008)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> jetzt noch mal was Formales:
> 
> ...



haste die dornen auch wieder aus der jacke entfernt? man muss sich ja reichlich klein machen, um nach der brücke weiterzukommen.
klein machen, aufn boden krabbeln und dabei die karre hinterherzerren


----------



## Geestraider (24. Dezember 2008)

chickencutter schrieb:


> Geestraider, Du machst mir Angst. Woher kennst Du meine Hometrails so gut??? Vielleicht sollten wir mal ein Stückchen zusammen fahren ?! Jü



nun ja, das könnte daran liegen das es auch meine hometrails sind 
aus ganderkesee sind die ja nicht allzuweit entfernt. ausserdem empfinde ich die wildeshauser geest quasi als mein revier daher auch der name
das mit dem zusammen fahren sollten wir unbedingt im auge behalten, vielleicht kennst du ja noch ein paar trails die mir bisher entgangen sind
oder ich welche die dir noch fremd sind.


----------



## maxihb (25. Dezember 2008)

maxihb schrieb:


> Ich würde dann mal den 2. Weihnachtstach-after-Kaffee Nightride um 18:00 Uhr vom HaW vorschlagen?



Den Vorschlag muß ich leider zürückziehen! Mein Dienstherr erwartet leider unpassenderweise meinen vollen Einsatz...


----------



## ohneworte (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin auch für morgen raus. Aber nicht wegen des Dienstherrn sondern wegen familiärer Verpflichtungen.


----------



## kiko (25. Dezember 2008)

gääääääähn
ich bin auch raus,
keine lust


----------



## scarii (26. Dezember 2008)

wo gibs denn in bremen ne schöne anfängerstrecke für so einen wie mich 
wohne direkt inner neustadt...muss also ins fremde land, oder? 


ps: noch passts ja, allen ein frohes fest


----------



## ohneworte (26. Dezember 2008)

scarii schrieb:


> wo gibs denn in bremen ne schöne anfängerstrecke für so einen wie mich
> wohne direkt inner neustadt...muss also ins fremde land, oder?
> 
> 
> ps: noch passts ja, allen ein frohes fest




Aus der Neustadt musst Du definitiv raus! Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten in der Umgebung, schließ Dich einfach mal bei einem nächsten Biken an.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ralfathome (26. Dezember 2008)

moin,
am Sonntag wollte ich der Kälte trotzend ein Runde zum Warwer Sand wagen. Abfahrt am Weserwehr 11:30

Wer es nicht kennt: Warwer Sand ist südlich von HB, mit dem Rad eine knappe Stunde auf Asphalt ab Werdersee. Im Warwer Sand gibt es dann noch mal ein Stündchen CrossCountry. Rückfahrt ich dann die dritte Stunde.

Happy biking
ralf


----------



## kiko (26. Dezember 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> am Sonntag wollte ich der Kälte trotzend ein Runde zum Warwer Sand wagen. Abfahrt am Weserwehr 11:30
> 
> Wer es nicht kennt: Warwer Sand ist südlich von HB, mit dem Rad eine knappe Stunde auf Asphalt ab Werdersee. Im Warwer Sand gibt es dann noch mal ein Stündchen CrossCountry. Rückfahrt ich dann die dritte Stunde.
> ...


hört sich jut an.

ich bevorzuge zur zeit eine "angemessene eile"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (28. Dezember 2008)

@ralle 
aussortieren kannst ja selber.
war schön
www.fotos.web.de/amigo8225/Hier_neues_Album_anlegen

gibts ne liste, ob dino sich gut durchgerockt hat?


----------



## ralfathome (28. Dezember 2008)

moin,
bei mir sind die Bilder vorsortiert. Was von der Knipserei fehlt ist unscharf oder Du bist so gut wie aus dem Bild oder Du lehnst gelangweilt äähh hochkonzentriert am Baum.

Die Ergebnisse vom Crossrennen in H-Garbsen sollen hier erscheinen, Rennen war Samstag.
http://www.mbc-hannover.de/cross2008_ergebnisse.html

Tolle Waldrunde bei besten Waldrundenbedingungen!

Gruß
ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (28. Dezember 2008)

Moin 

Ich werde am Dienstag wohl auch mal wieder in Bremen sein und würde gerne eine längere Runde drehen, da das Wetter sehr gut werden soll poste ich hier mal meine Absicht gen Süden zu fahren. Bei Interesse einfach posten.


----------



## dinosaur (28. Dezember 2008)

kiko schrieb:


> gibts ne liste, ob dino sich gut durchgerockt hat?



Liste und Fotos leider noch nicht im Netz.

Ist mal wieder der undankbare 4te Platz geworden. Der Kurs lag mir nicht. Waren mehrere Kurvenmeander mit Flatterband abgesteckt und kaum Abschnitte wo mann mal gut in Schwung kommen konnte. Meine Kurventechnik mit dem Crosser ist sicherlich noch verbesserungswürdig
Hauptsache mann ist ander frischen Luft gewesen!
Ciao
dino


----------



## kiko (28. Dezember 2008)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Liste und Fotos leider noch nicht im Netz.
> 
> Ist mal wieder der undankbare 4te Platz geworden. Der Kurs lag mir nicht. Waren mehrere Kurvenmeander mit Flatterband abgesteckt und kaum Abschnitte wo mann mal gut in Schwung kommen konnte. Meine Kurventechnik mit dem Crosser ist sicherlich noch verbesserungswürdig
> Hauptsache mann ist ander frischen Luft gewesen!
> ...



im zweifelsfall hinten voll in die eisen und rumschleudern.
auf den 4ten müssen andere erstma kommen.
top, wie immer
ich hasse flatterband, seit es mir mal bei 40 in den lenker geflattert is.


----------



## FORT_man (28. Dezember 2008)

scarii schrieb:


> wo gibs denn in bremen ne schöne anfängerstrecke für so einen wie mich
> wohne direkt inner neustadt...muss also ins fremde land, oder?
> 
> 
> ps: noch passts ja, allen ein frohes fest



ich wohne auch direkt in der neustadt, Du mußt am besten mal mitkommen, z.B. Treffen am Weserwehr (zum Warwer Sand) oder am Haus am Walde (HaW)->Autobahn-(AB)trail.
Ich weiß noch nicht, wann ich in den nächsten Tagen fahren werde. Werde mich dann jedoch rechtzeitig hier melden.

Gruß Martinez


----------



## ralfathome (29. Dezember 2008)

moin,
wann und wo soll es denn am Dienstag losgehen?

Gruß
ralf


----------



## scarii (29. Dezember 2008)

die worte "große tour" schrecken mich ein wenig ab


----------



## kiko (29. Dezember 2008)

scarii schrieb:


> die worte "große tour" schrecken mich ein wenig ab



dann schreib doch einfach, was in deinen möglichkeiten liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (29. Dezember 2008)

Vorschlag: 11 Uhr HaW!!! Richtung Oellager??? Über den wunderschönen Oyterseetrail...

Also lange Tour braucht dich nicht zu schrecken, im Winter wird nicht so schnell gefahren und der langsamste bestimmt das Tempo... 

Grüße 

Maxi (der wo heute Abend noch sein ErsatzLR klarmacht, keine Lust auf RR)


----------



## kiko (29. Dezember 2008)

maxihb schrieb:


> Maxi (der wo heute Abend noch sein ErsatzLR klarmacht, keine Lust auf RR)



nu sach nich du hast schon wieder..........


----------



## maxihb (29. Dezember 2008)

Nö!!! Speiche gebrochen... kann ich diesmal gar nix für... ist quasi ausschließlich durchs Starten des Geräts aus dem Fahrradschuppen passiert... *knack* ... aber ich bringe euch das Ding eben rein wenn wir ausgebeikt ham... wie lange habtn ihr auf?


----------



## kiko (29. Dezember 2008)

maxihb schrieb:


> Nö!!! Speiche gebrochen... kann ich diesmal gar nix für... ist quasi ausschließlich durchs Starten des Geräts aus dem Fahrradschuppen passiert... *knack* ... aber ich bringe euch das Ding eben rein wenn wir ausgebeikt ham... wie lange habtn ihr auf?



hinten oder vorn?

im winter bis 6.
ruf aber besser vorher an.


----------



## maxihb (29. Dezember 2008)

Hinten...


----------



## kiko (29. Dezember 2008)

maxihb schrieb:


> Hinten...



also nich dat, wat ich zusammengekloppt hab.
ich bin etwas beruhigt.
bring das andere laufrad zum nachspannen auch mit (hatte ich dir ja vor längerem schon vorgeschlagen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (29. Dezember 2008)

kiko schrieb:


> bring das andere laufrad zum nachspannen auch mit



Ja, das kriege ich hin...  Bis denne


----------



## scarii (29. Dezember 2008)

in welchem shop arbeitest du denn wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## kiko (29. Dezember 2008)

scarii schrieb:


> in welchem shop arbeitest du denn wenn ich fragen darf?



ich glaub, das darf ich hier nich verlinken.
kannst aber um 3 beim haw auftauchen. ich fahr da heut noch zum kaffsaufen hin.

is auch nich so weit


----------



## scarii (29. Dezember 2008)

hehe das schaff ich leider net, da ich heute in bhv noch basketball spielen werde
versuch das morgen mal zu schaffen, aber nich auf mich warten...
weil muss morgen vielleicht auch arbeiten...entweder bin ich pünktlich oder net da


----------



## ralfathome (30. Dezember 2008)

moin,
ähh, 11:00 HaW, alles klar!

Gruß
ralf


----------



## maxihb (30. Dezember 2008)

Gestern hatte sich keiner mehr geäußert... ich packe das jetzt nicht mehr um 11... bin aber gerne um 12 da wenn da dann jemand außer mir steht


----------



## ralfathome (30. Dezember 2008)

gut, dann bin ich um 11:00 nicht am HaW. 

Ich überlasse es dann gern Dir, noch 'nen Treff zu posten. Bei dem schönen Wetter fahre ich sicherlich noch eine Runde und wäre dann auch dabei.


----------



## maxihb (30. Dezember 2008)

Ok... dann poste ich jetzt mal 12 HaW, Fahrtrichtung Öllager


----------



## ralfathome (30. Dezember 2008)

*12:00 HaW*, bin dabei.


----------



## ralfathome (31. Dezember 2008)

moin,
Guten Rutsch und viel Glück in 2009.

Viele Grüße
rALF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FORT_man (31. Dezember 2008)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> Guten Rutsch und viel Glück in 2009.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> rALF



Hallöchen,

das wünsche ich auch

Gruß Martinez


----------



## scarii (31. Dezember 2008)

Auch von mir nen Guten Rutsch euch allen!
Gruß
Joel


----------



## maxihb (31. Dezember 2008)

Jo... von mir auch! Guten Rutsch und viele schöne MTB-Km in 2009!

Grüße

Maxi


----------



## Geestraider (1. Januar 2009)

Ich wünsche allen Radsportbegeisterten ein schönes und erfolgreiches neues Jahr!
Viel Glück und Gesundheit, und natürlich immer auch die nötigen Körner, um möglichst viele Kilometer und Höhenmeter zu sammeln.
Viel Spaß dabei!!


----------



## juk (2. Januar 2009)

Frohes neues zusamm!

Wie sieht es denn im Restwinter des neuen Jahres allgemein mit Niterides aus? Aufgrund der Temperaturen tue ich mich mit festen Zusagen zwar etwas schwer, aber an den 2 wärmsten Abenden der näxten Wochen würde ich gerne etwas rollen. 
Ab 18:30, max. 2 Std und lockeres Tempo. *Junge Leute zum mitreisen gesucht!*

Heute gings ja auch, also bin ich ganz optimistisch.


----------



## FORT_man (2. Januar 2009)

juk schrieb:


> Frohes neues zusamm!
> 
> Aufgrund der Temperaturen tue ich mich mit festen Zusagen zwar etwas schwer, aber an den 2 wärmsten Abenden der näxten Wochen würde ich gerne etwas rollen.
> Ab 18:30, max. 2 Std und lockeres Tempo. *Junge Leute zum mitreisen gesucht!*



Hallo Juk,

ich bin auch dabei

Gruß Martin


----------



## scarab (3. Januar 2009)

Auch von mir erst mal ein gesundes neues Jahr.



> Ab 18:30, max. 2 Std und lockeres Tempo.


 <= passt mir sehr gut. Optimal wäre für mich der Mittwoch und der Freitag.

Ciao Jan


----------



## dinosaur (3. Januar 2009)

juk schrieb:


> Frohes neues zusamm!
> 
> Wie sieht es denn im Restwinter des neuen Jahres allgemein mit Niterides aus? Aufgrund der Temperaturen tue ich mich mit festen Zusagen zwar etwas schwer, aber an den 2 wärmsten Abenden der näxten Wochen würde ich gerne etwas rollen.
> Ab 18:30, max. 2 Std und lockeres Tempo. *Junge Leute zum mitreisen gesucht!*
> ...




Nicht abgeneigt
dino


----------



## ralfathome (3. Januar 2009)

moin,
ich fahre ja auch immer gern und viel. Aber aus beruflichen Gründen mache ich im Moment mal lieber nur ganz kurzfristig Zusagen, im November hab ich da schon mal etwas falsch eingeschätzt.

U.U. habe ich auch künftig jeden Freitag Freitag, und dann ist eigentlich kein Niteride nötig.

Aber warum betont Juk eigentlich das "Junge Leute" so?

Boah Alda ey
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scarii (4. Januar 2009)

moin
wollte ma fragen wie sinnig so ein tacho mit puls und so weiter ist...
is ja schon ganz schön teuer für mich armen studenten 
habs nur eben bei juk gesehen...deshalb frag ich


----------



## maxihb (4. Januar 2009)

Also den Puls zu wissen finde ich schon wichtig, wenn man MTBken als Sport betreibt. So um ab und zu ein wenig "rumtouren" bräuchte man eigentlich keine Pulsuhr  ... allerdings kann man u.U. für den Anfang einen Tacho und eine seperate Pulsuhr an den Lenker machen. Alternativ Tacho an den Lenker, Pulsuhr an den Arm... Pulsuhren kann man auch schon recht günstig bekommen


Grüße

Maxi


----------



## juk (4. Januar 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Aber warum betont Juk eigentlich das "Junge Leute" so?



Alte Säcke werden nicht geduldet! 

Na denn, gestern und heute konnte ich mich leider nicht austoben...
*Montagsrunde, 18:30, ab HaW! Wer ist dabei??* Natürlich nur wenn's trocken ist!


----------



## ohneworte (4. Januar 2009)

Ich will auch mal wieder fahren!


----------



## DAMDAM (5. Januar 2009)

Wie sieht es denn heute aus um 18:30 Uhr trocken ist es wohl ?


----------



## WilliamEallace (5. Januar 2009)

wollt mich nur mal wieder melden würd nachher auch gern mitfahren hab aber noch kein licht! aber das ist gerade in arbeit  ich denk ma so in 2 wochen werd ich denn auch bei euern nightrides mitfahren können

mfg Moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (5. Januar 2009)

Wenn jemand zusagt, bin ich um 1830 am HaW. Ansonsten fahre ich nicht über Los und ziehe keine 400 Biker ein.


----------



## DAMDAM (5. Januar 2009)

Na dann sage ich einfach mal zu! (Solange Ralf nicht mitkommt kann ich ja mitfahren )


----------



## ralfathome (5. Januar 2009)

moin,
Willkommen im Club und den kränkelnden Gute Genesung.

Keine Sorge, , ich habe schon eine deftige Feierabendrunde hinter mir mit so einem 

komischen Bremsrubbeln. Es geht also noch in den Keller zum Begucken und Schrauben. Vermulich Felge durchgebremst.

Viel Spaß und bis demnäxt
ralf


----------



## scarab (5. Januar 2009)

Nachdem ich mich am Samstag noch gute 1,5 h durch leichtes Schneetreiben gekämpft habe, bin ich mit über 39°C Fieber auch außer gefecht.

Ausfahrten fallen daher zumindest diese Woche aus.

Allen Leidensgenossen gute Besserung.

Ciao Jan


----------



## kiko (5. Januar 2009)

mi abend ab trail?

(heut abend kämpf ich noch mit   -fixmbr-)


----------



## ohneworte (6. Januar 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> mi abend ab trail?
> 
> (heut abend kämpf ich noch mit   -fixmbr-)



Wenn maien Erkältung endlich weg ist ja, näheres morgen mittag!


----------



## DAMDAM (6. Januar 2009)

Ich sag auch mal wieder ja! Gestern ging trotz Erkältung ganz gut und ich wollte mich eh mehr bewegen in dieser Woche!


----------



## ohneworte (7. Januar 2009)

Wann soll es denn wenn gefahren wird losgehen?


----------



## DAMDAM (7. Januar 2009)

Keine Ahnung wann passt es Euch allen denn am besten ?


----------



## kiko (7. Januar 2009)

ich bin zeitlich unabhängig. ab 17:30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (7. Januar 2009)

Ich muss nun doch absagen.  Habe mein Hinterrad mal wieder um eine Speiche ärmer gemacht und das andere Disc Hinterrad ist auch noch nicht fertig  . Sag mal Kiko führt ihr bei euch auch Sapim CX-Ray Speichen?   Ich glaube ich muss mal die Woche vorbeikommen und zumindest ein HR neu aufspeichen lassen. 

Gruß CHristian


----------



## ohneworte (7. Januar 2009)

Hi,

ich hab mich aufgrund der Wetterlage und meiner noch nicht komplett ausgestanden Erkältung dazu entschieden hier vor Ort eine kleine Runde zu Fahren.

Wie sieht es denn mit dem Freitag aus?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## kiko (7. Januar 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Ich muss nun doch absagen.  Habe mein Hinterrad mal wieder um eine Speiche ärmer gemacht und das andere Disc Hinterrad ist auch noch nicht fertig  . Sag mal Kiko führt ihr bei euch auch Sapim CX-Ray Speichen?   Ich glaube ich muss mal die Woche vorbeikommen und zumindest ein HR neu aufspeichen lassen.
> 
> Gruß CHristian



jo, aber überwiegend rennradlängen auf lager, da aerospeichen beim mtb......
ruf mathias an, der sagt dir mehr. bestellbar ist alles kurzfristig.


----------



## Nilsson (8. Januar 2009)

hallo,

samstag - sonntag??


----------



## ohneworte (8. Januar 2009)

Hi,

wie sieht es denn morgen nachmittag aus? AB-Trail oder Warwer Sand jeman Interesse?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## kiko (8. Januar 2009)

@damdam
haben verschiedene mtb plattdrähte da. rechne deine mal aus, damit ich morgen genau schauen kann.


----------



## ralfathome (8. Januar 2009)

Nilsson schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> samstag - sonntag??


moin,
Arbeit, sonst wäre ich gern gefahren.

Willkommen im Thread

ralf


----------



## ohneworte (13. Januar 2009)

Winterschlaf? Wie sieht es den am Freitag mit ner Tour aus?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ralfathome (14. Januar 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Winterschlaf? Wie sieht es den am Freitag mit ner Tour aus?
> 
> Gruss
> Jens


moin,
nö viel Arbeit. Auch wenn in der Tagespresse etwas anderes zu lesen ist.

Bei schönem Wetter werde ich Samstag regenerativ etwas auf Asphalt unterwegs sein.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (14. Januar 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> nö viel Arbeit. Auch wenn in der Tagespresse etwas anderes zu lesen ist.



Hatte mir schon vorgenommen, Dich zu diesen Diskrepanzen auf der nächsten Tour befragen. 

Freitag. Klingt nicht uninteressant. Evtl. würde ich ab 15:30 können/wollen. Heute abend rolle ich vermutlich auch etwas. Steht aber noch in den Sternen.


----------



## dinosaur (14. Januar 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> nö viel Arbeit. Auch wenn in der Tagespresse etwas anderes zu lesen ist.
> 
> Gruß
> ralf



Unbestätigten Gerüchten zufolge arbeitet Ralf jetzt in einer geheimen Entwicklungsabteilung der Sternfirma an einer pedalgetriebenen E-Klasse

Ciao
dino

ps: Sonntag Endspurt WEC Lohne


----------



## Nilsson (14. Januar 2009)

Tag zusammen,

Man kann ja auch jetzt die tage so ein bisschen um werdersee fahren! ?
Geht denn freitag oder die tage noch was bei euch??

Hat jemand lust oder fährt jemand noch beim weser-ems cup mit?
-ich hät da ja voll bock mitzufahren....


Nilz


----------



## kiko (14. Januar 2009)

juk schrieb:


> nicht uninteressant/ Evtl./ können/wollen/ vermutlich/ Steht aber noch in den Sternen.



doll


ich steh so um 12 am haw.


----------



## juk (14. Januar 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> doll


Genauer gings grad nüch! 



kiko schrieb:


> ich steh so um 12 am haw.



Heute? Wird knapp!


----------



## ralfathome (14. Januar 2009)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Unbestätigten Gerüchten zufolge arbeitet Ralf jetzt in einer geheimen Entwicklungsabteilung der Sternfirma an einer pedalgetriebenen E-Klasse
> 
> Ciao
> dino
> ...


Dementi: nö, da ist nix geheim, die ersten zaghaften Bildchen vom "E-lite"  sind doch schon in der Galerie!

Zu weiteren Auskünften fragen Sie Ihren Arzt oder Apotheker, rufen die Pressestelle des Konzerns oder des Werkes an oder lesen, was der Big Boss über die Blöd-Zeitung dem gemeinen Volke mitzuteilen hat.

Wenn die ersten Probefahrten in freier Wildbahn mit der neuen 26er Feile zur vollsten Zufriedenheit ausfallen fahre ich vielleicht am Sonntag auch nach Lohne und scheuche das BMC über die Strecke. Da sind wahrscheinlich wieder viele Pseudo-Lizenzler dabei also sollte wenigstens die Wettervorhersage vielversprechend sein.

Habe Spätschicht, eine Runde am Werdesee hätte ich sonst gern mitgemacht. Ausnahmsweise, ich mach ja sonst auch alles mit.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (14. Januar 2009)

juk schrieb:


> Heute? Wird knapp!



konnte man sicher falsch verstehen.

für die wortverdrehten: SONNTAG
(mit shift taste)


----------



## DAMDAM (15. Januar 2009)

Freitagnachmittag Zeit *check* , Material ist fahrbar *check*, nicht zu kalt *check*, Lust ne kleine Runde zu drehen und zu plaudern *check* 

Ja bin am Freitagnachmittag dabei ! Wann und wo wollen wir uns denn treffen?

Gruß Christian


----------



## Nilsson (15. Januar 2009)

ok.. wer lust und laune hat!!         MTB!
Morgen 15.30Uhr am Weserwehr bei der Schleuse. Und würde so sagen in richtung Weyhe wir fahren??

oder so...

nilz


----------



## DAMDAM (15. Januar 2009)

Moin 

Also 15:30 Uhr WW ist mir zu spät ! Ich dachte eher so an 14:30 Uhr HAW und dann einmal den Ab-trail. Das ist auch das was ich morgen fahren werde. Ich werde um 14:30 Uhr einmal beim Haw vorbeirollen und sehen ob da jemand steht und mit möchte. 

Wenn ich warten soll bitte die Mitfahrt hier ankündigen  

Gruß Christian


----------



## scarab (16. Januar 2009)

14.30 Uhr HaW schaff ich noch. Bis gleich.

Jan


----------



## ralfathome (17. Januar 2009)

dinosaur schrieb:


> [.....]
> ps: Sonntag Endspurt WEC Lohne


moin,
viel Spaß und viel Erfolg.

Ich werde Dir aus der warmen Stube heraus die Daumen drücken!

Gruß
ralf


----------



## kiko (18. Januar 2009)

da für 12uhr keine meldung kam, fahr ich nu los.
bis denne


----------



## ralfathome (19. Januar 2009)

moin,
Gratulation an Dino zur äußerst beständigen Crossrennsaison.

Was empfiehlt der Doc gegen Entzugserscheinungen?

Happy biking
ralf


----------



## kiko (20. Januar 2009)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/51509/

is so ruhig hier

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/24007/


----------



## juk (20. Januar 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> is so ruhig hier



 Ist halt dunkel draußen. 
Also ich fahr heut' ne Runde. Ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen um ca. 18:30 (+/-5 min., eher + als -)  am HaW vorbei zu fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (20. Januar 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> is so ruhig hier



findste? Alle am trainieren, wer weiß wofür.....
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=LWjHqJC0StI


Wenn es Mittwoch trocken ist spinne ich auch durch die Nacht. Vom Weserwehr aus, ich gucke nachmittags noch mal hier rein.

Happy trails
ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (21. Januar 2009)

Wenn das Wetter am Wochenende es zuläßt, hätte ich Lust eine längere Tour zu fahren -> Wawer Sand, Weyerberg+Abtrail, Achim Öllager etc. können wir gerne drüber diskutieren. 

Mein Vorschlag wäre Sonntag Treffen um 10:30 Uhr je nachdem beim HaW oder Weser Wehr und ca. 3-4 Stunden locker rollen !

Wer hat Interesse ? Oder wer hat Vorschläge?

Gruß Christian


----------



## Nilsson (22. Januar 2009)

moin, wawer sand hört sich gut an... lust hät ich auf jeden fall!  hab gehört dass das wetter am sonntag gut werden soll!   
also, ich werde wohl dann dabei sein....

nilz


----------



## scarab (23. Januar 2009)

Moin,

fÃ¼r mich hÃ¶rt sich Âlocker rollenÂ gut an (Specialized Epic Carbon â  schnell?) Ich melde mich jedenfalls auch schon mal an.

Ciao Jan


----------



## Nilsson (24. Januar 2009)

Tag, sind wir erst 3?


----------



## ohneworte (24. Januar 2009)

Weserwehr oderv HAW? Vielleicht bin ich dabei!


----------



## Nilsson (24. Januar 2009)

würde bis jetzt sagen weserwehr!


----------



## ohneworte (24. Januar 2009)

dann 10.30 Uhr?


----------



## FORT_man (24. Januar 2009)

ich werde auch dabei sein, es sei denn, das Wetter ist total grottenschlecht.
Vorschlag weil Wochenende ist: 11:00 Weserwehr 

Gruß und bis morgen 

Martinez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (24. Januar 2009)

Okay dann sagen wir 10:45 und wir warten bis spätestens 11:05 Uhr auf Leute, die bis Sonntag morgen um 10:00 Uhr zusagen ! Deal?

Ich werde bei fahrbarem Wetter da sein!

Gruß Christian


----------



## Nilsson (24. Januar 2009)

kurz vor 11 werde ich morgen da sein...

nilz


----------



## DAMDAM (25. Januar 2009)

Moin 

Da ich noch mein Rad aufbauen muss, bitte nur bis kurz nach 11:00 Uhr warten, wenn ich dann nicht da bin einfach losfahren, bitte. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## ralfathome (25. Januar 2009)

moin,
schöne Runde heute!

Weißendorf heißt der Ort:
http://www.weidatal-bike.de/index.html

Bis die Tage
ralf


----------



## ohneworte (25. Januar 2009)

Moin,

bin heute morgen leider zu spät wach geworden, war dann heute nachmittag noch mal 2,5 Stunden unterwegs!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Nilsson (27. Januar 2009)

coole tour am wochenende gewesen..

nilz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (28. Januar 2009)

Moin 

Ich wollte morgen Vormittag einmal locker 1-2 Stunden rollen und am Sonntag wieder eine etwas längere Tour starten ! Wenn jemand Zei un Interesse hat bitte hier melden! 

Gruß Christian 

P.S. @ Martin 

Hast du die Fotos vom Sonntag schon hochgeladen ?


----------



## WilliamEallace (28. Januar 2009)

Hi

seit langem melde ich mich mal wieder zurück
also bei ner runde ab trail treffpunkt haw wär ich morgen früh dabei wann denn so ca.?

mfg moritz


----------



## FORT_man (28. Januar 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> P.S. @ Martin
> 
> Hast du die Fotos vom Sonntag schon hochgeladen ?



Hallöchen,

ich muß die Fotos von Sonntag erst noch ein wenig in der Dateigröße verkleinern, ich denke, daß ich die Sachen spätestens am Freitag dann hier hochlade.
Mal sehen, ob das auch mit dem kleinen Video-Clip funktioniert (Christian am Berg)

Gruß und bis denne

Martin


----------



## Nilsson (30. Januar 2009)

Moin, Ja sonntag wieder tour?? ich wäre dann auch wohl wieder dabei! das wetter soll auch ganz normal werden, also?...

--fotos??

Nilz


----------



## DAMDAM (30. Januar 2009)

Gut dann trage ich das hier und drüben beim MTBvD mal ein:

Sonntag

Treffen: 11:00 Uhr Weser Wehr 
Fahrzeit: 3-4 Stunden

Tempo: locker 
Zeile: Wawer Sand, Syke-Barrien, Hoher Berg etc. 

Ich bitte um Zusagen hier oder unter beim MTBvD 

Gruß CHristian


----------



## FORT_man (30. Januar 2009)

Moin zusammen,

ich bin am Wochenende zum allgemeinen Arbeitseinsatz in Münster und kann daher leider nicht mitfahren 
Ich habe die Fotos vom letzten Sonntag jetzt hochgeladen, sind bei mir im Fotoalbum.

Gruß und bis die Tage

Martin


----------



## DAMDAM (31. Januar 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Gut dann trage ich das hier und drüben beim MTBvD mal ein:
> 
> Sonntag
> 
> ...



*IST ABGESAGT wegen ERKÄLTUNG *


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> *IST ABGESAGT wegen ERKÄLTUNG *



Lusche!


----------



## kiko (31. Januar 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Lusche!



schau mal in den spiegel


----------



## ralfathome (31. Januar 2009)

moin,
am Sonntag bin ich unterwegs, allerdings ab 11:00 von *der* Bank Wehrstrasse aus, das ist am südlichen Ende des Werdersees, dort wo sich Radweg und Wehrstrasse kreuzen. Da warten dann auch ein paar Rennradler.

Bin noch nicht sicher ob ich zum Krusenberg oder Warwer Sand rolle.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> schau mal in den spiegel



Bin gottseidank seit 3 Wochen mit durch!


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> am Sonntag bin ich unterwegs, allerdings ab 11:00 von *der* Bank Wehrstrasse aus, das ist am südlichen Ende des Werdersees, dort wo sich Radweg und Wehrstrasse kreuzen. Da warten dann auch ein paar Rennradler.
> 
> Bin noch nicht sicher ob ich zum Krusenberg oder Warwer Sand rolle.
> ...




Hi,

hast Du Montag eine Tour in petto? Hätte noch Zeit den Tag über.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ralfathome (31. Januar 2009)

Montags ist leider schwierig bei mir, sorry.

Das Mitfahrer am Sonntag willkommen sind schreibe ich lieber noch mal deutlich dazu, irgendwie hab ich das oben komisch formuliert.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## Nilsson (1. Februar 2009)

Moin, bin nächste woche wieder bereit....


----------



## juk (3. Februar 2009)

Wie sieht es denn mit Nightrides diese Woche, z.B. heute ab ca. 18:30 aus?


----------



## scarab (3. Februar 2009)

Moin,

ich habe am Donnerstag eine Tour nach der Arbeit auf dem Plan. Heute war ich schon vor der Arbeit aktiv.  Wenn es Dir passt, melde Dich einfach. Die Zeit (18:30 Uhr) wäre für mich optimal.

Ciao Jan


----------



## Nilsson (3. Februar 2009)

mit Nightrides ist das immer so ne sache! Hab nur normales stecklicht...
wo wollt ihr denn fahren?


----------



## WilliamEallace (3. Februar 2009)

denke nächste woche sollte meine 750 lumen lampe fertig sein!(ledblack hat 90)
hatte sie schon fertig aber noch weitergebastelt und zack kurzschluss naja jetz wart ich noch auf die neuen leds^^

also ab ende nächster woche oder so werd ich auch bei nightrides dabei sein


----------



## juk (3. Februar 2009)

Nilsson schrieb:


> wo wollt ihr denn fahren?



Im Wald natürlich. 

Dann werde ich mich heute wohl den Rennradlern anschließen (müssen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (3. Februar 2009)

juk schrieb:


> Im Wald natürlich.
> 
> Dann werde ich mich heute wohl den Rennradlern anschließen (müssen).



Wehe, Du bist noch da, wenn ich nach Hause komme...


----------



## kiko (4. Februar 2009)

WilliamEallace schrieb:


> .... und zack kurzschluss



hab ich auch gerade hinter mir
ksq 20euronen flöten


----------



## kiko (4. Februar 2009)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Wehe, Du bist noch da, wenn ich nach Hause komme...



beziehungskrisen hier ausfechten? na, na.

wann fährst mal wieder mit mir?

...oder is noch zu kalt?


----------



## ohneworte (4. Februar 2009)

Moin,

wer hat am Freitag Lust und Zeit eine Runde AB-Trail mit mir zu fahren?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## maxihb (4. Februar 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wer hat am Freitag Lust und Zeit eine Runde AB-Trail mit mir zu fahren?
> 
> ...



15 Uhr mit Licht?


----------



## WilliamEallace (4. Februar 2009)

15 uhr am freitag wär ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (4. Februar 2009)

Freitag bin ich hoffentlich auch wieder auf dem Damm  . Wann soll es denn losgehen ?


----------



## ohneworte (5. Februar 2009)

15.00 Uhr am Freitag wäre O.K.!


----------



## maxihb (5. Februar 2009)

Alles klar... dann bis morgen!


----------



## Twinkie (6. Februar 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> beziehungskrisen hier ausfechten? na, na.
> 
> wann fährst mal wieder mit mir?
> 
> ...oder is noch zu kalt?



anners nimmt er mich nich ernst...hihi.

es is schweinekalt...aber mein geheimkader hat seit mittwoch wieder angefangen. in supertoller begleitung  startet das mtb-mädelzteam nun den gegenangriff auf dem ab-trail....muahaha...und ich bin nicht krank geworden, trotz angefrohrener beine und zehen.


----------



## Reiky (6. Februar 2009)

Beim nächsten mal dann mit Jacke und nicht nur drei Tikots 
Obwohl ich ne fette Erkältung habe...mmh, vllt. sind Trikots doch besser als ne Jacke..

Aber meine Begleitung fand ich auch spitze *THUMBS UP*


----------



## Twinkie (6. Februar 2009)

Reiky schrieb:


> Beim nächsten mal dann mit Jacke und nicht nur drei Tikots
> Obwohl ich ne fette Erkältung habe...mmh, vllt. sind Trikots doch besser als ne Jacke..
> 
> Aber meine Begleitung fand ich auch spitze *THUMBS UP*



Ja, ich zieh noch was drüber...oder irgendwas drunter, was den Reizverschluß dicht macht....brrrr....und ein 3. Paar Socken 
soll auch Wunder wirken, hab ich mir sagen lassen 

Können uns ja mal überlegen, ob wir Kiko mitnehmen....der könnte mitunter den Weg freimachen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...oder Windschatten spenden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...hihi.

Wollte eigentlich fragen, ob wir nachher noch ne Runde drehen, aber dann wünsch ich Dir erstmal gute Besserung. Wenn die Nasennebenhölen dicht sind, ist das ja kein Spass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...und quasseln kann man auch nich so gut


----------



## Reiky (6. Februar 2009)

Hi,
eigentlich gern, aber leider muss ich heute arbeiten. Bis halb fünf und das ist dann sicher zu spät...
Anbieten könnte ich Mo oder So-Nachmittag, da soll das Wetter ja auch noch so einladend sein wie heute?

LG


----------



## maxihb (6. Februar 2009)

Nette Runde heute, Internet läuft auch wieder, herzlichen Dank an den unfähigen Störungsdienst der Firma, die früher mal ein Radsportteam gesponsert hat, welches magentafarben dahinradelte  

@ WilliamEallace: Danke fürs Angebot, heute hat sich DHL entschlossen die Schrauben ankommen zu lassen! 


Ist also n guter Tach

Grüße

Maxi


----------



## DAMDAM (6. Februar 2009)

So, wenn das Wetter sonnig wird würde ich gerne eine Tour im Süden fahren am Sonntag. 

Vorschlag:

ABfahrt: Weser Wehr 10:30 Uhr 

Dauer: 2-3 Stunden 

Ziel: Wawer Sand, Syke etc. 


Wer hätte denn Lust ?

Gruß Christian 

Und war eine Super Runde heute !


----------



## ohneworte (6. Februar 2009)

maxihb schrieb:


> Nette Runde heute, Internet läuft auch wieder, herzlichen Dank an den unfähigen Störungsdienst der Firma, die früher mal ein Radsportteam gesponsert hat, welches magentafarben dahinradelte
> 
> @ WilliamEallace: Danke fürs Angebot, heute hat sich DHL entschlossen die Schrauben ankommen zu lassen!
> 
> ...




Jepp,

das mit der schönen Runde kann ich durchaus bestätigen!

Gruss
Jens


P.S. Für Sonntag bin ich raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (6. Februar 2009)

moin,
Sonntag bin ich dabei.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## Twinkie (7. Februar 2009)

Reiky schrieb:


> Hi,
> eigentlich gern, aber leider muss ich heute arbeiten. Bis halb fünf und das ist dann sicher zu spät...
> Anbieten könnte ich Mo oder So-Nachmittag, da soll das Wetter ja auch noch so einladend sein wie heute?
> 
> LG



Schaun mer mal...mein Hals zieht sich seit heute nacht zu...


----------



## Nilsson (7. Februar 2009)

Hello,   ich muss leider absagen...!
Nilz


----------



## scarab (7. Februar 2009)

> So, wenn das Wetter sonnig wird würde ich gerne eine Tour im Süden fahren am Sonntag.



In Hinblick auf das Wetter bin ich nicht sehr optimistisch. Ich würde aber trotzdem gern fahren. Bin also morgen am WW.

Ciao JAn


----------



## FORT_man (7. Februar 2009)

Hallöchen,

ich bin auch dabei

Gruß und bis Morgen

Martin


----------



## DAMDAM (8. Februar 2009)

Ich kann leider nicht dabei sein heute  Ich wünsche uch trotzdem viel Spaß un hoffentlich klappt es nächste Woche nochmal !

Gruß Christian


----------



## kiko (8. Februar 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nicht dabei sein heute  Ich wünsche uch trotzdem viel Spaß un hoffentlich klappt es nächste Woche nochmal !
> 
> Gruß Christian



...irgendwas is immer


----------



## FORT_man (8. Februar 2009)

Hallöchen,

war prima heute, obwohl ich wegen der abgerockten Kettenblätter doch arg gehandicapt war. Egal, ich bin dann noch halbwegs gut zurück nach Bremen gekommen.
Morgen gibt es neue Kettenblätter, alle drei, das schwöre ich 

Gruß und bis die Tage

Martin


----------



## juk (8. Februar 2009)

Ach wat, 2 reichen! Das kleine braucht man gar nicht. 

bis demnäxt,
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (8. Februar 2009)

auf dem mittleren "DA" hoch zu fahren, Frechheit. Mit Dir fahre ich nicht mehr.

Aber sonst gerne wieder so eine schöne Runde!


----------



## Geestraider (8. Februar 2009)

juk schrieb:


> Ach wat, 2 reichen! Das kleine braucht man gar nicht.
> 
> bis demnäxt,
> Jürgen



Kommt darauf an wo man hin will


----------



## kiko (9. Februar 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> auf dem mittleren "DA" hoch zu fahren,



isser "DA" mit dem mittleren hoch?






[/URL][/IMG]

ui, respekt.


----------



## juk (9. Februar 2009)

Nö. Aber da es mit dem kleinen dort nicht klappt, versuchs ich mal mit dem mittleren.  Näxtes Mal.

Hochmut kommt vor dem... äh... hab ich vergessen.


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> isser "DA" mit dem mittleren hoch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist im Warwer Sand vom Acker hoch, oder?


----------



## ralfathome (9. Februar 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> isser "DA" mit dem mittleren hoch?
> ui, respekt.


nö, in dem kleinen Wäldchen in Barrien zwischen Krusenberg und Wolfskuhle, die Rampe mittendrin. Da hat er mich überholt.

Das Steilstück vom Foto ist im Warwer Sand, richtig. Aber da sind wir gestern nicht mehr gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> nö, in dem kleinen Wäldchen in Barrien zwischen Krusenberg und Wolfskuhle, die Rampe mittendrin. Da hat er mich überholt.



Die Erste oder die Zweite im Waldstück?


----------



## btrunken (11. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

wann ist die nächste Tour ? Ich hätte auch mal Lust mitzufahren. Bin auch recht neu in Bremen und vermisse das biken. Vielleicht klappt es ja mal. 

Gruß


----------



## Nilsson (11. Februar 2009)

sonntag??


----------



## btrunken (11. Februar 2009)

ist es denn eine regelmäßige Tour ?


----------



## Nilsson (12. Februar 2009)

Is quasi ne regelmäßige Tour !!
----

Ich bin dann wohl wieder am sonntag dabei!!..!! 

nilz


----------



## DAMDAM (12. Februar 2009)

Würde, wenn es nicht regnet morgen gerne mal wieder de Abtrail locker fahren. Fahre so gegen 15:00 Uhr beim HaW durch und warte kurz, wenn jemand sein Erscheinen ankündigt

Gruß Christian


----------



## WilliamEallace (12. Februar 2009)

ich kündige mich schonmal an für morgen 15uhr haw
zu 10% muss ich heute abend aber noch absagen

mfg Moritz


----------



## Twinkie (12. Februar 2009)

Reiky, Samstach solls gutes Wetter werden...


----------



## btrunken (12. Februar 2009)

Haw ??? Ich bin doch neu in Bremen....


----------



## WilliamEallace (12. Februar 2009)

Haus am Walde, liegt direkt am bürgerpark nähe unisee(stadtwaldsee)
*http://www.hausamwalde-bremen.de/anfahrt.asp*
 wir stehen dann meisten an der kleinen kreuzung kuhgrabenweg/wetterungsweg

mfg moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scarab (13. Februar 2009)

Ich bin auch nachher am HaW

Bis dann
JAn


----------



## Nilsson (13. Februar 2009)

Tag,  hat wer lust morgen richtung syke zu fahren (warwer sand)...

ja! wetter wird gut!!°°

nilz


----------



## ralfathome (13. Februar 2009)

moin,
bei den Rennradlern ist eine Nachbestellaktion für die berühmt-berüchtigten Weser-Express-Trikots angeschubst.

Da bei den Mtbrn auch der eine oder andere "racer" enganliegende Klamotten bevorzugt verbreite ich das Thema mal hier.



> Zitat Denis:
> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da ich von einigen weiß, deren Trikots bzw. Hosen stark gelitten haben, würde ich gerne bis Freitag Bestellungen sammeln. Bitte sendet sie mir, wie immer, an meine Email-Adresse: [email protected] de (das Leerzeichen nach dem . muss natürlich weg  ) Auch Zeitfahranzüge, Jacken, Westen usw. können bestellt werden. Ob sie es in die Produktion schaffen entscheidet dann die Menge.
> ...



Mehr dazu auch im Thread:
http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1091207#post1091207





Gruß
ralf


----------



## Nilsson (13. Februar 2009)

was wollt ihr denn für das trikot haben....?

SAMSATG ??


----------



## DAMDAM (13. Februar 2009)

Nilsson schrieb:


> SAMSATG ??



Kann ich leider erst erst heute Abend was zu sagen.


----------



## WilliamEallace (13. Februar 2009)

wenn ich jetz so aus dem fenster guck bin ich echt froh das wir die zour mittendrin abgebrochen haben.
vllt kalppts ja sonntag 

mfg moritz


----------



## Nilsson (13. Februar 2009)

hello,

morgen wäre der tag um zu fahren......  wetter goes best

sonntag (regen..)



ok.. schaue heut abend auch dann noch mal rein!


----------



## ralfathome (13. Februar 2009)

moin,
Samstagnachmittag wäre ich dabei.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (13. Februar 2009)

Ich würde das Ganze eher kurzfristig entscheiden morgen. Schreibt einfach rein wann es wo losgehen soll, dann bin ich vielleicht mit dabei! Braucht aber niemand auf mich zu warten.

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2009)

Schön verschneite und teilvereiste Matschepampe wars heute im Wald, aber irgendwie cool!


----------



## WilliamEallace (14. Februar 2009)

ich hätte morgenwohl auch lust auf ne tour


----------



## ralfathome (14. Februar 2009)

moin,
gegen 12:00 bin ich dann auf dem Weserwehr.

2-3h Richtung Krusenberg

Gruß
ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (14. Februar 2009)

WilliamEallace schrieb:


> ich hätte morgenwohl auch lust auf ne tour



Dann lass uns doch um 11:40 Uhr hinten Riensbergstr. treffen ? 

Gruß Christian


----------



## WilliamEallace (14. Februar 2009)

ja ok 11:40 riensberger straße wo genau da? alte post?


mfg


----------



## Hendrik1 (14. Februar 2009)

Moin, Moin! Wie sehen denn Eure Planungen für Sonntag aus?

Es könnte evtl. auf eine kombinierte Crosser und Mtbtour hinauslaufen.

Was haltet Ihr davon?

Gruß, Hendrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (14. Februar 2009)

WilliamEallace schrieb:


> ja ok 11:40 riensberger straße wo genau da? alte post?
> 
> 
> mfg



Ja okay .


----------



## Nilsson (14. Februar 2009)

sonntag, ich glaub shit wetter wird sein....







Hendrik1 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin! Wie sehen denn Eure Planungen für Sonntag aus?
> 
> Es könnte evtl. auf eine kombinierte Crosser und Mtbtour hinauslaufen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nilsson (14. Februar 2009)

Hätte sonst auch mal lust, vieleicht morgen im bürgerpark zufahren!!
Wäre doch mal interessant...? oder


----------



## WilliamEallace (14. Februar 2009)

:O wie willst du denn im bürgerpark mtb fahren? bzw wo? halt ich für nich so ne gute idee ich werd morgen wohl nur ne kleine deichrunde drehen.

p.s. christian wo warst du? hab von 11:39-11:50 auf dich gewartet

mfg moritz


----------



## DAMDAM (14. Februar 2009)

WilliamEallace schrieb:


> :O wie willst du denn im bürgerpark mtb fahren? bzw wo? halt ich für nich so ne gute idee ich werd morgen wohl nur ne kleine deichrunde drehen.
> 
> p.s. christian wo warst du? hab von 11:39-11:50 auf dich gewartet
> 
> mfg moritz



Ich mußte noch nen Platten flicken (habe leider erst gesehen als ich los mußte) Ich war dann wohl leider kurz nach dir an der Post. Tut mir leid, dass wir uns verpaßt haben. Ralf und Ich haben dann noch bis 12:15Uhr am WW gewartet und sind dann los. 

Gruß Christian 

P.S. Du hast meine Handynummer per PN, wäre gut wenn du mir deine Schickst dann könnte ich dich erreichen wenn ich mich verspäte.


----------



## ohneworte (14. Februar 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Ich mußte noch nen Platten flicken (habe leider erst gesehen als ich los mußte) Ich war dann wohl leider kurz nach dir an der Post. Tut mir leid, dass wir uns verpaßt haben. Ralf und Ich haben dann noch bis 12:15Uhr am WW gewartet und sind dann los.
> 
> Gruß Christian
> 
> P.S. Du hast meine Handynummer per PN, wäre gut wenn du mir deine Schickst dann könnte ich dich erreichen wenn ich mich verspäte.



Wann hast Du Dir den denn eingefangen?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## DAMDAM (15. Februar 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wann hast Du Dir den denn eingefangen?
> 
> Gruss
> Jens



Ich tippe da stark auf KohltourDreckundScherbenmacher die sogar vor unserer Haustür schon standen


----------



## ohneworte (15. Februar 2009)

Bei uns lagen heute morgen sogar noch in den Trails die leeren Bierpullen!


----------



## ohneworte (17. Februar 2009)

Wer hat Freitag nachmittag Zeit und Motivation eine Runde zu Biken. AB-Trail, Öllager oder Warwer Sand wäre mir egal!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## WilliamEallace (17. Februar 2009)

ich wär am fr dabei wenn das wetter einigermaßen mitspielt
hätte auch mal lust in den nächsten tagen nen nightride zu starten mein licht ist endlich fertig 

mfg moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FORT_man (17. Februar 2009)

Wie sieht es denn so mit morgen aus? So wie es aussieht bleibt es halbwegs trocken:
Morgen abend AB-Trail? Wäre eine ganz gute Gelegenheit meine neuen Kettenblätter zu testen 
Ich kucke hier dann morgen am späten Nachmittag mal rein.

Gruß Martinez


----------



## WilliamEallace (18. Februar 2009)

also ich hätte lust auf ne runde ab trail heute abend

mfg moritz


----------



## juk (18. Februar 2009)

Ich kann's nicht versprechen, aber wenn ihr euch auf 18:30 einigt, bin ich evtl. auch dabei. Wenn ich nicht pünktlich bin, bitte nicht warten!


----------



## WilliamEallace (18. Februar 2009)

ok dann sag ich jetz einfach mal 18:30 haw hoffe es meldet sich noch jemand


----------



## WilliamEallace (18. Februar 2009)

wenn sich bis 18:10uhr keiner meldet bin ich auch nicht da 
@ fort man wann woilltest du wenn fahren?


----------



## FORT_man (18. Februar 2009)

ich werde um 18:30 da sein

gruß Martin


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2009)

Hi,

ich bin immer noch für Freitag so ab 15.00 Uhr zu haben!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin immer noch für Freitag so ab 15.00 Uhr zu haben!
> 
> ...




Was ist los? Alle im Winterschlaf? Vorschlag morgigen Freitag 15.00 Uhr AB-Trail ab HaW!


----------



## juk (19. Februar 2009)

Wenn Du ca. 30 min. im Kreis gurkst, könnte ich evtl. um 15:30 dazu stossen. (Wenn das Wetter es zulässt!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2009)

juk schrieb:


> Wenn Du ca. 30 min. im Kreis gurkst, könnte ich evtl. um 15:30 dazu stossen. (Wenn das Wetter es zulässt!)



Dann 15.30 Uhr!


----------



## juk (20. Februar 2009)

Scheint trocken zu bleiben, bis gleich!


----------



## ohneworte (20. Februar 2009)

juk schrieb:


> Scheint trocken zu bleiben, bis gleich!



Jau, bis gleich!


----------



## ralfathome (20. Februar 2009)

moin,
bin auch dabei.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2009)

juk schrieb:


> Wenn Du ca. 30 min. im Kreis gurkst, könnte ich evtl. um 15:30 dazu stossen. (Wenn das Wetter es zulässt!)



Man gut das ich nicht im Kreis rumgegurkt bin. Deinem Schlusspurt auf dem Deich hätte ich sonst nicht standhalten können!


----------



## Twinkie (23. Februar 2009)

Soso, konnte er wieder nich an sich halten???

Zur Info: Hab mich gestern in einer todesmutigen Aktion, aber nicht unbewaffnet, mit den Brombeersträuchern in der Kuhle zwischen HWE und Tierheim auseinandergesetzt. Alle Überschuh- und Trikotfeinde sind geköpft. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Die Passage ist wieder 1a befahrbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (23. Februar 2009)

moin,
die beiden mußten anschließend auch eine halbe Stunde auf mich warten und waren dann vom "im Kreis fahren" völlig aus der Puste.

Vielen Dank fürs Aufräumen.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## WilliamEallace (23. Februar 2009)

Hi

wie siehts aus diese woche mal am nachmittag oder nightride aufem ab trail?

mfg moritz


----------



## ohneworte (23. Februar 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> die beiden mußten anschließend auch eine halbe Stunde auf mich warten und waren dann vom "im Kreis fahren" völlig aus der Puste.
> 
> Vielen Dank fürs Aufräumen.
> ...





Nene, uns war schwindelig!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## DAMDAM (23. Februar 2009)

Wie sieht es denn nächsten Freitag aus? Letzten konnte ich ja leider nicht da ich meine (hoffentlich) letzte Klausur an der Uni geschrieben habe  . 

Am Mittwoch wollte ich am Vormittag/Mittag in Richtung Weyerberg (wirklich ganz locker und auch nur ca. 2 Std.). Mitfahrer können sich gerne melden. 

Und als 3tes: Wer von Euch plant denn die Teilnahme am MTB Marathon am 5.04.09 im Hellenthal? Ist so wie es sich anhört eine eher "humane" Strecke mit 20,4 Km und 370Hm pro Runde, wahlweise 1-3 Runden zu fahren???

Gruß Christian


----------



## ohneworte (24. Februar 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn nächsten Freitag aus? Letzten konnte ich ja leider nicht da ich meine (hoffentlich) letzte Klausur an der Uni geschrieben habe  .
> 
> Am Mittwoch wollte ich am Vormittag/Mittag in Richtung Weyerberg (wirklich ganz locker und auch nur ca. 2 Std.). Mitfahrer können sich gerne melden.
> 
> ...




Hi,

ich muss Freitag wegen einer Neueröffnung lange arbeiten und bin nicht anwesend.

Meinst Du das Hellenthal in der Eifel?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## scarab (24. Februar 2009)

Moin,

ich habe vor, in Hellenthal zwei Runden mitzufahren.

Ciao Jan


----------



## juk (24. Februar 2009)

Damdam meint wahrscheinlich Hellental (ohne H) in Niedersachsen. Gehört zur Challenge4MTB-Serie. In die Eifel für nen Warm-up Mara ist ja etwas übertrieben, es sei denn die Hin- und Rückreise erfolgt auf dem Radl. 

Das wär doch mal was! Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Nilsson (24. Februar 2009)

hallo zusammen...Also ich bin dabei!!! beim Warm-up-Marathon Hellental   05.04. 2009 ! 

wann mal wieder richtung syke raus? vieleicht am wochenende?


-und an ralfathome geht noch die frage raus wegen dem triokt raus....

nilz


----------



## WilliamEallace (24. Februar 2009)

also ich bin morgen früh dabei wenn es nicht regnet

mfg moritz

p.s. wann und wo genau?


----------



## ohneworte (24. Februar 2009)

juk schrieb:


> Damdam meint wahrscheinlich Hellental (ohne H) in Niedersachsen. Gehört zur Challenge4MTB-Serie. In die Eifel für nen Warm-up Mara ist ja etwas übertrieben, es sei denn die Hin- und Rückreise erfolgt auf dem Radl.
> 
> Das wär doch mal was! Wer ist dabei?



Wäre mir dann auch von der Fahrerei zu blöd! Harz ist was anderes, das muss ich mir noch überlegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (24. Februar 2009)

@niezuhaus:
wenn das wetter ein gewisses haltbarkeitsdatum hat, fahr ich am w-ende in richtung zewen.
alternativ nach waldeshausen.


----------



## ralfathome (24. Februar 2009)

Nilsson schrieb:


> [...]-und an ralfathome geht noch die frage raus wegen dem triokt raus....
> 
> nilz


moin,
die Trikots sind bestellt. Zugesagter Liefertermin ist KW.16, das wird also zum Warm-up im Hellental leider nix.


@Kippe&Koffein: ist vorgemerkt.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (25. Februar 2009)

Natürlich meinte ich das Hellental mit dem Marathon der Challange4MTB  .  Bei uns beiden sehen die Planungen im Moment so aus, dass wir bei guten/akzeptablem Wetter dort auch mit fahren werden. Ich bin noch am überlegen ob 40 oder 60 Kilometer. Mal sehen wie das Training im März läuft. 

Vielleicht kann Dino ja etwas zu der Strecke sagen, sie soll wie im letzten Jahr sein! Ralf war glaube ich auch schonmal da? 2007? Ist das eher Hardtil oder Fullyterrain? 

@William...

Bin heute nicht zum Weyerberg gefahren sondern nur über den Deich gerollt . 


Am Freitag ist von meiner Seite aus 14:45-15:00 Uhr Abtrail oder Weyerberg geplant! Um Anmeldung wird gebeten! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## WilliamEallace (25. Februar 2009)

dann meld ich mich mal für freitag an


----------



## Nilsson (25. Februar 2009)

Bin am wochenende gerne wieder dabei.... 

und zur Challange4MTB, ja also so bei guten wetter bin ich dabei....  bin heiß

nilz


----------



## maxihb (25. Februar 2009)

Freitach geht bei mir leider nüch 

@ ralfatom

Sag mal, wie sehen deine Planungen bezüglich Chemnitz aus?


----------



## Nilsson (25. Februar 2009)

An die mädelz ein willkommen.....


----------



## ralfathome (25. Februar 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> [...]Vielleicht kann Dino ja etwas zu der Strecke sagen, sie soll wie im letzten Jahr sein! Ralf war glaube ich auch schonmal da? 2007? Ist das eher Hardtil oder Fullyterrain? [...]
> Gruß Christian


moin,
die Vorzüge Deines Epic kenne ich ja nur Ansatzweise! Wenn man wählen kann rate ich zum Hardtail. Hier mein Streckenbericht von 2007:



> Gleich nach dem Start erstmal eine ordentliche Steigung aus dem Ort und dem Tal hoch, so 500m lang etwa, mit geschätzten 18-20%. Anschließend dann sehr lange über Forstautobahn, als ich die Hoffnung auf einen Trail schon aufgegeben habe geht es an einer Schotterkreuzung geradeaus in die Büsche und auf einen ordentlichen Grasweg hinunter ins Tal, nochmal kurz Schotter mit engen Kurven und dann auf den Trail mit einer anscheinend gefürchteten Spitzkehre, die aber bei dem trockenen Boden harmlos ist. Eine kurze Hoppelei über Gras abwärts zum Schotterweg im Tal, der dann zurück in den Ort führt. Ein langer Schotterweg, und auch noch Gegenwind. Fahren in der Gruppe wäre von Vorteil!
> 
> Im Dorf gleich rechts und durch einen trockenen Graben, und dann über einen Grasweg und eine Wiese "nach oben" zum Waldrand, gegen die Sonne und mit Seitenwind, und wieder ordentlich Steigung. Ganz am Ende etwas flacher und dann nochmal steil über eine hohe Wurzelkante. Ich sehe, das alle vor mir an der Kante absteigen, und versuche erst gar nix unmögliches. Anschließend ist es schwierig, wieder in die Pedale zu kommen. Viele Wurzeln und kein Widerstand in der Kurbel, weil immer noch auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt. In der zweiten Runde schalte ich auf dem flacheren Stück auf das Große, schiebe die Kante und komme dann besser weiter. Über heftig hohe Wurzeln übrigens, Vorsicht! Ein Trail am Waldrand, dunkel, die Wurzeln sind markiert, aber hallo! Es schüttelt ordentlich. Zur Abwechslung etwas Schotter, hinauf zum Bike-Park, der harmlose Teil. Man ist nicht schnell unterwegs, aber man muß schon aufpassen. Das Flatterband, das den Zick-zack Kurs markiert, ist nur auf ein paar Meter voraus durchschaubar. Anschließend über einen Rüttelschüttelwaldwiesenweg zurück in den Ort, und dann das ganze nochmal von vorn.



@Maxi: in diesem Jahr werde ich keine Rennen fahren, keine Lust. Als support für 24h Teilnehmer stehe ich gern zur Verfügung und biete das hiermit gern an.

Happy biking
ralf


----------



## kiko (27. Februar 2009)

ich fahr sonntach um 11 los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliamEallace (27. Februar 2009)

wie siehts jetzt aus mit heute 15 uhr?


----------



## DAMDAM (27. Februar 2009)

Gut bei dem Wetter, oder? Bei Regen bleibt immer noch der Deich. Ich werde da sein!


----------



## WilliamEallace (27. Februar 2009)

also 15 uhr HAW oder wo? wurde ja noch nix gesqagt wo wir uns treffen..

mfg moritz


----------



## DAMDAM (27. Februar 2009)

Ich würde erstmal HaW sagen. Wir können dann ja noch sehen wer alles da ist und wo wir hin wollen. 2:30 Std. haben wir ja ungefähr Zeit schon wieder. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Nilsson (27. Februar 2009)

Hallo leute....  

Ich hätte am sonntag zeit und lust zum warwer sand zufahren!!
so um 11uhr am weserwehr`...


nilz


----------



## WilliamEallace (27. Februar 2009)

HI

ich sag ab für gleich 15 uhr HAW wetter is mir nicht schön genug  im radio ham sie eben gesagt das soll die ganze zeit so bleiben mit leichtem regen...

mfg

p.s. hab dich schon versuicht auf handy anzurufen gehst aber nich ran christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (27. Februar 2009)

Ich war etwas zuspät  , ich werde trotzdem fahren. Halt locker über den Deich.


----------



## FORT_man (27. Februar 2009)

Nilsson schrieb:


> Hallo leute....
> 
> Ich hätte am sonntag zeit und lust zum warwer sand zufahren!!
> so um 11uhr am weserwehr`...
> ...



Hallo Nilz,

ich will die Sache auch mal so im Auge behalten, weiß jemand wie das Wetter wird? 
Ich melde mich aber auf jedem Fall nochmal

Gruß Martinez


----------



## ralfathome (28. Februar 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> ich fahr sonntach um 11 los.


moin,
HaW?


----------



## Nilsson (28. Februar 2009)

yo moin,,

Ja also mir ist eigentlich igal wo wir morgen fahren! hauptsache wir fahren morgen. Und von mir aus können wir uns auch morgen um 11uhr am HaW treffen... mit mtb!


was sagt ihr...? und wetter wird wohl auch ok. 

nilz


----------



## kiko (28. Februar 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> HaW?



jo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (1. März 2009)

...sorry, habe im falschen Faden gepostet.
Gruß Matthias


----------



## ralfathome (1. März 2009)

moin,
gerne doch!

Schöne Tour, Bilder im Album: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/14893

Gruß
ralf


----------



## FORT_man (1. März 2009)

War prima heute, ich werde dann morgen noch die Bilder vom meinem Handy hochladen.

Gruß und bis die Tage

Martin


----------



## Nilsson (2. März 2009)

komisch...


----------



## ralfathome (2. März 2009)

Nilsson schrieb:


> komisch...


moin Nilz,
da scheint dann wohl etwas schief gelaufen zu sein.

Am HaW haben wir die übliche Zeit gewartet, haben dann noch einen sich nähernden Mtbr abgewartet und sind dann dem hinterher, Richtung Kuhsiel.

???

Gruß
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nilsson (2. März 2009)

Ja scheint wohl ralf! is aber ok..  dachte martin oder so melden sich noch mal!

konnte mit euren antworten nicht so viel anfangen, vieleicht deswegen...

bis denn 
nilz


----------



## kiko (2. März 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> ich fahr sonntach um 11 los.





ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> HaW?





kiko schrieb:


> jo



dat warn doch nur 3 entscheidende posts
is wohl zwischen den diskussionen untergegangen.
na ja, näxtmal
http://217.69.83.62/free/index.php?portal=1&docID=10000752408&cmsDocID=17515146


----------



## ralfathome (3. März 2009)

und der natürlich


kiko schrieb:


> @niezuhaus:
> wenn das wetter ein gewisses haltbarkeitsdatum hat, fahr ich am w-ende in richtung zewen.
> alternativ nach waldeshausen.



Du hast doch sicher noch MTB-Teile liegen, haste mal daran gedacht Dir ein Hardtail zu bauen? 
Von einem Komplett-Neukauf red ich ja gar nicht mal.

Bis die Tage
ralf


----------



## kiko (3. März 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> und der natürlich
> 
> 
> Du hast doch sicher noch MTB-Teile liegen, haste mal daran gedacht Dir ein Hardtail zu bauen?
> ...



neukauf dürfte für mich günstiger werden.


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> neukauf dürfte für mich günstiger werden.



Das sehe ich ähnlich!


----------



## DAMDAM (3. März 2009)

Wie sieht es denn Freitag und Samstag mit dem Toureninteresse bei Euch aus? Da ich am Anfang der Woche immer meine intensiven Trainingseinheiten habe und am Wocheende eher locker und etwas länger fahren wollte, wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand Lust mich zu begleiten? 

Am Freitag würde ich den AB-Trail oder vielleicht auch den Weyerberg vorschlagen? Treffen am Nachmittag.

Und am Samstag vielleicht, wenn AB-Trail am Freitag, dann Weyerberg etwas länger. Oder in Richtung Wawer Sand vielleicht. 

Gruß Christian ( so ganz langsm wird es was der Form  )


----------



## ohneworte (4. März 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn Freitag und Samstag mit dem Toureninteresse bei Euch aus? Da ich am Anfang der Woche immer meine intensiven Trainingseinheiten habe und am Wocheende eher locker und etwas länger fahren wollte, wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand Lust mich zu begleiten?
> 
> Am Freitag würde ich den AB-Trail oder vielleicht auch den Weyerberg vorschlagen? Treffen am Nachmittag.
> 
> ...




Für Freitag bin ich wahrscheinlich raus. Aufbau für Fahrrad.Markt.Zukunft in Bremen. Ausser ich bekomme noch Hilfe und bin frühen Nachmittag fertig. Muss dann aber gegen 18.30 Uhr schon wieder zu einer Neueröffnung in Meppen sein und das WE dann in Bremen arbeiten.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Nilsson (4. März 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn Freitag und Samstag mit dem Toureninteresse bei Euch aus? Da ich am Anfang der Woche immer meine intensiven Trainingseinheiten habe und am Wocheende eher locker und etwas länger fahren wollte, wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand Lust mich zu begleiten?
> 
> Am Freitag würde ich den AB-Trail oder vielleicht auch den Weyerberg vorschlagen? Treffen am Nachmittag.
> 
> ...


-----------

hey.. ja also freitag hät ich schon lust! (ich kann ja mal früher schluss machen)! Freitag vieleicht so 2 max 3std??? 
Ja und samstag bin ich dann wohl auch dabei.... 
-und sonntag dann Fahrrad.Markt.Zukunft 

erstmal
nilz


----------



## kiko (4. März 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> FÃ¼r Freitag bin ich wahrscheinlich raus. Aufbau fÃ¼r Fahrrad.Markt.Zukunft in Bremen. Ausser ich bekomme noch Hilfe und bin frÃ¼hen Nachmittag fertig. Muss dann aber gegen 18.30 Uhr schon wieder zu einer NeuerÃ¶ffnung in Meppen sein und das WE dann in Bremen arbeiten.
> 
> Gruss
> Jens



ne kaffmaschine haste sicherlich auch wieder nich eingepackt.
hab dort letztjahr sicher 30â¬ bei den annern dealern  in meine drogen investiert.
...und was dat fÃ¼rn schlechter stoff war.

@willi: bremse dicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (4. März 2009)

thema fahrrad.markt.zukunft.
weiß zufällig jemand wo ich eine übersicht der beiträge im fahrrad-forum finde? auf der entsprechenden homepage steht nix zu bremen
im letzten jahr gab es ja ein paar interresante vorträge.


----------



## kiko (4. März 2009)

Geestraider schrieb:


> thema fahrrad.markt.zukunft.
> weiß zufällig jemand wo ich eine übersicht der beiträge im fahrrad-forum finde? auf der entsprechenden homepage steht nix zu bremen
> im letzten jahr gab es ja ein paar interresante vorträge.



http://www.fahrrad-markt-zukunft.de/fileadmin/fmz/Datein/Bremen/fmz-Programm_Internet.pdf


----------



## ohneworte (5. März 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> ne kaffmaschine haste sicherlich auch wieder nich eingepackt.
> hab dort letztjahr sicher 30 bei den annern dealern  in meine drogen investiert.
> ...und was dat fürn schlechter stoff war.
> 
> @willi: bremse dicht?



Ich han ja nicht mal Kaffee zu Hause und die Maschine steht zu Hause im Karton verpackt!


----------



## Nilsson (5. März 2009)

ok ok...kiko, musst dann nächstes mal zu mir kommen..hab eigentlich fast immer guten stoff... weiß bescheid!!

ich bitte noch heute um die info was morgen geht!


----------



## Nilsson (5. März 2009)

morgen ganzen tag regen... sage ab..

dann lass doch Samstag???? soll gut werden


----------



## DAMDAM (5. März 2009)

Ich werde morgen bei egal welchem Wetter um kurz vor 15:00 Uhr beim HaW vorbei fahren und auch erst morgen entscheiden was ich fahren will. 

Für Samstag:

Ich will zwar fahren haben aber noch keinen Zeitplan vom Wochenende, deshalb wird von mir dazu keine Aussage geben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliamEallace (5. März 2009)

HI

jo kiko bremse is dicht. noch... bin mir da noch nich ganz sicher ob das alles seine richtigkeit hat ( also nichts gegen deine arbeit sondern eher gegen avid ) 
ich machs morgen mittag vom wetter abhängig on ich mitroll oder nicht

mfg moritz


----------



## ohneworte (5. März 2009)

WilliamEallace schrieb:


> HI
> 
> jo kiko bremse is dicht. noch... bin mir da noch nich ganz sicher ob das alles seine richtigkeit hat ( also nichts gegen deine arbeit sondern eher gegen avid )
> ich machs morgen mittag vom wetter abhängig on ich mitroll oder nicht
> ...



Dabei sind die Avids eigentlich Klasse!


----------



## ohneworte (5. März 2009)

Nilsson schrieb:


> ok ok...kiko, musst dann nächstes mal zu mir kommen..hab eigentlich fast immer guten stoff... weiß bescheid!!
> 
> ich bitte noch heute um die info was morgen geht!



Auf welchem Stand wirst Du denn zu finden sein?


----------



## ralfathome (5. März 2009)

moin,
wenn die Chance besteht, wenigstens in den ersten 15min trocken unterwegs zu sein, bin ich wohl Samstagnachmittag unterwegs. Aber wohl nicht vor 13:00.

Happy biking
ralf


----------



## Nilsson (6. März 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Auf welchem Stand wirst Du denn zu finden sein?



moin, ich denke mal das man mich am sonntag bei den trail-meisterschaften findet (nachmittags)...

bin heute nicht dabei, am HaW.....
-ja samstag halte ich schon mal fest...


----------



## scarab (7. März 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> wenn die Chance besteht, wenigstens in den ersten 15min trocken unterwegs zu sein, bin ich wohl Samstagnachmittag unterwegs. Aber wohl nicht vor 13:00.
> 
> Happy biking
> ralf



Wenn Du Dich bis 14.00 Uhr gedulden kannst, wäre ich gerne mit dabei.

Ciao Jan


----------



## Geestraider (7. März 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> http://www.fahrrad-markt-zukunft.de/fileadmin/fmz/Datein/Bremen/fmz-Programm_Internet.pdf



danke, aber das hatte ich auch schon gefunden.
das sieht meiner meinung doch eher nach rahmenprogramm aus.
ich dachte nur das es eventuell wieder ein extra forum gibt wie letztes jahr, und wie gesagt, auf deren homepage steht nix genaues zu bremen.
naja, ich werde es ja sehen wenn ich da bin


----------



## ralfathome (7. März 2009)

moin,
ich stehe um 14:00 auf dem Weserwehr.

Warwer Sand vermutlich, sonst Krusenberg. ca. 3 Stunden

Gruß
ralf


----------



## Nilsson (7. März 2009)

bin dabei..  ich stehe so um kurz nach 14 uhr am oberlix in habenhausen!
und warte auf euch...
nilz


----------



## riser (7. März 2009)

Mahlzeit!

würde wohl auch mitradeln wollen. Da ihr euch aber noch nicht endgültig entschieden habt wo es hingehen soll, könnt ihr mich vielleicht zu Hause abholen. Ralf, du findest doch bestimmt noch den Weg, oder? Von hier sind wir dann auch noch für alle Richtungen flexibel.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (7. März 2009)

riser schrieb:


> [....] Ralf, du findest doch bestimmt noch den Weg, oder? [...]


moin, 
ma gucken. Zickzack durch den Ort, auf dem Trail am See entlang und dann noch einmal ...

oder doch durch den Ort, auf dem Zickzacktrail am See und dann...

nee, dat find ich nienich 

Im Sommer bei Terassenwetter melde ich mich mal zwecks Begutachtung des kleinen Schreihalses.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## frithjof (10. März 2009)

Moin!
Wollt mich hier mal kurz vorstellen: ich bin Frithjof, 23, komme aus Bremen und habe 2006 angefangen, MTB zu fahren. Leider ist mir mein Bock 2007 schon wieder geklaut worden und die schmale Studentengeldbörse hat erst jetzt ein neues Rad springen lassen. Habe daher kaum noch Kondition und kenne mich im bremer Revier auch überhaupt nicht aus!
Hättet ihr Lust, mich ein bisschen mitzuschleifen?
Ich würd mich freuen!
Grüße, Frithjof


----------



## DAMDAM (10. März 2009)

Willkommen ! 

Einfach am Freitag mal um 15:00 Uhr beim Haus am Walde (nähe Uni) sthn und den Ab-Trail mitfahren! Sind ca. 30 Km und wir haben da noch niemanden verloren ! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## frithjof (10. März 2009)

superklasse, das ist ja direkt bei mir um die ecke! 30km hören sich klasse an! wenn es nicht hunde und katzen regnet, bin ich dabei!


----------



## DAMDAM (11. März 2009)

So dann machen wir das mal fest für Freitag:

15:00 Uhr HaW -> Ziel locker den Abtail rollen 

Bitte bei Interesse das Erscheinen hier posten!


----------



## frithjof (11. März 2009)

ich bin dabei!


----------



## WilliamEallace (12. März 2009)

wenns nicht regnet komm ich auch mit


----------



## ohneworte (12. März 2009)

Ich muss in Minden auf nem Jubiläum arbeiten!


----------



## frithjof (13. März 2009)

bei dem Wetter gibt es keine Ausreden! Rauf auf den Bock!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nilsson (13. März 2009)

Moin, wollt mal fragen ob morgen was geht??  Vieleicht HaW oder so, nichts großes!

bis denn
nilz


----------



## frithjof (13. März 2009)

ich glaube, ich lasse die seeligen Gebeine erstmal ruhen... Vielleicht am Sonntag oder nächste Woche wär ich wieder zu allen Schandtaten bereit!


----------



## juk (14. März 2009)

Mal was anderes... 
Fährt dieses Jahr jemand zum Festival nach Willingen? Ja, ich! 
Mittlere oder große Runde? Ich schwanke noch.


----------



## WilliamEallace (14. März 2009)

hät wer lust morgen ne kleine gemütliche runde zu starten?


----------



## Nilsson (14. März 2009)

bin raus.. sonntag fußballspiel!

bis dann


----------



## FORT_man (14. März 2009)

WilliamEallace schrieb:


> hät wer lust morgen ne kleine gemütliche runde zu starten?



Ja, ich. Das Wetter soll ja nicht so super berauschend werden, aber egal.
Vorschlag:
Morgen früh 11:00 Weserwehr und dann zum Warwer Sand oder so.

Gruß und bis morgen

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (14. März 2009)

juk schrieb:


> Mal was anderes...
> Fährt dieses Jahr jemand zum Festival nach Willingen? Ja, ich!
> Mittlere oder große Runde? Ich schwanke noch.



Ich fahre "leider" an dem Wochenende mal wieder um den Vaetternsee (300km)- natürlich mit'm Renner oder mit dem Tandem(!??). In Willingen kann man ja die Entscheidung während des Marathons treffen- und glaub mir, du wirst dich für die mittlere Rund entscheiden
Ist aber 'ne schöne Veranstaltung. Ich denke, nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei.
Wie stehts denn mit "Höllental" zur Vorbereitung (dort natürlich die "lange" Strecke!)?
Ciao
dino


----------



## kiko (14. März 2009)

dinosaur schrieb:


> ...... und glaub mir, du wirst dich für die mittlere Rund entscheiden



....oder zum schluss eben schieben.
wie viele andere auch


----------



## FORT_man (15. März 2009)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Ja, ich. Das Wetter soll ja nicht so super berauschend werden, aber egal.
> Vorschlag:
> Morgen früh 11:00 Weserwehr und dann zum Warwer Sand oder so.
> 
> ...




Hallöchen,

Tja, Norddeutscher Tropenvormittag, 6 Grad und Dauerregen. Ich gehe da lieber nochmal in die Muckibude oder ins Museum 
Gruß und bis die Tage

Martinez


----------



## ohneworte (15. März 2009)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> Tja, Norddeutscher Tropenvormittag, 6 Grad und Dauerregen. Ich gehe da lieber nochmal in die Muckibude oder ins Museum
> Gruß und bis die Tage
> ...



Hm, ich war 2 Stunden draussen auf dem Rad! Schön nass wars!


----------



## ralfathome (17. März 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hm, ich war 2 Stunden draussen auf dem Rad! Schön nass wars!


jo, ich habe auch viel Wasser gesehen.
Yeah, Sonnneee!


----------



## ohneworte (17. März 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> jo, ich habe auch viel Wasser gesehen.
> Yeah, Sonnneee!



Und ich heute reichlich Schnee bei Sonnenschein auf dem Wurmberg!


----------



## DAMDAM (19. März 2009)

So da ich am Freitag nicht kann und auch am Samstag noch nicht sagen wann ich Zeit zum Radfahren finden werde, schlage ich schon mal einen Termin für Sonntag vor:

*Treffpunkt: Weser Wehr

Ziel: Wawer Sand, Barrien, etc. 

Abfahrt: 12:00 Uhr ??? 

Dauer: 3-4 Stunden *


Gruß Christian


----------



## frithjof (19. März 2009)

fällt Freitag, 15 Uhr damit flach oder fährt da jemand?


----------



## ohneworte (19. März 2009)

frithjof schrieb:


> fällt Freitag, 15 Uhr damit flach oder fährt da jemand?



Ich wäre um 15.00 Uhr am HaW! Mal den AB-Trail mit dem neuen Hardtail rocken!


----------



## WilliamEallace (19. März 2009)

ich bin vllt auch dabei aber wartet nicht auf mich falls ich nich um 15 uhr dabin
wenn morgen mein neuer rechner in einzelteilen kommt bin ich nemlich nicht dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frithjof (20. März 2009)

tut mir leid, mir ist was dazwischen gekommen! fährt vielleicht zufällig morgen jemand?


----------



## Nilsson (20. März 2009)

hello,  hätte sonst gesagt morgen ab 13 oder 14 uhr am HaW.. ?
Und dann lass die sonne scheinen..

Nilz


----------



## frithjof (20. März 2009)

Klingt super! Wo fahrt ihr denn sonst noch? Würde gern das Bremer Revier ein bisschen kennenlernen!


----------



## WilliamEallace (20. März 2009)

wie christian schon sagte am sonntag am weserwehr richtung warver sand weis aber noch nciht ob ich dabei bin


----------



## frithjof (21. März 2009)

14:30 am Haus am Walde?


----------



## DAMDAM (21. März 2009)

Kann sein das ich auch da vorbeikomme. Ich wollte heute Nachmittag aber eher Richtung Worpswede zum Weyerberg.


----------



## frithjof (21. März 2009)

Ja, voll gerne! Muss mich doch auf die Schwäbische Alb vorbereiten! Sonntag kann ich leider nicht, hört sich aber auch gut an!


----------



## Nilsson (21. März 2009)

moin..  ok was meint ihr 14-14.30 uhr am HaW treffen??? so 2-3 Std.?
......
mal sehen...


----------



## frithjof (21. März 2009)

Sag ich doch. Kann aber nicht versprechen, dass ich es bis 14.00 schaffe, 14.30 wär mir lieber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (21. März 2009)

Dann rolle 14:30 Uhr da kurz vorbei und wer mit möchte kann sich anschließen.


----------



## Nilsson (21. März 2009)

Werde auch da sein... Also 14.30!


----------



## DAMDAM (21. März 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> So da ich am Freitag nicht kann und auch am Samstag noch nicht sagen wann ich Zeit zum Radfahren finden werde, schlage ich schon mal einen Termin für Sonntag vor:
> 
> *Treffpunkt: Weser Wehr
> 
> ...



Push

und bei Regen fahre ich nicht!!!


----------



## frithjof (21. März 2009)

Schöne Tour heute, hat viel Spaß gemacht!
Ich versuche mal, die Route dranzuhängen, damit Rafael den Weg nächstes Mal auch allein findet!
Grüße!

http://www.gps-sport.net/home/frithjofwilhelm/trainings200903/090321_144232_243353/training.kml

Ich kanns leider nicht direkt dranhängen, aber hier der Link für GoogleEarth. Weiß jemand, wie man .gpx/.kml-Dateien verkleinert?


----------



## FORT_man (21. März 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Push
> 
> und bei Regen fahre ich nicht!!!



ok, wenn das Wetter halbwegs in Ordnung ist, werde ich auch um 12:00 am Weserwehr sein.
Ich werde mich morgen früh nochmal melden

Gruß Martin


----------



## FORT_man (22. März 2009)

Wetter ist so lala, starker Wind. Ich werde trotzdem um 12:00 am Weserwehr vorbeifahren.

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (22. März 2009)

Mir ist das zu windig heute. Ich werde nicht da sein!


----------



## werderlotta (25. März 2009)

moinsen!
bin neu hier im forum und auch auf dem mtb...bisher straße gefahren. nun bin ich auf der suche nach netten touren in bremen und umzu. dreht ihr demnächst mal wieder ne runde? würde mich gern mal anschließen!
vg, kerstin


----------



## Nilsson (25. März 2009)

hallo und willkommen...

werderlotta


----------



## MeisterShredder (25. März 2009)

Moin moin!

Da ich neu bin in diesem Forum, stell ich mich erstmal vor
also ich bin Marc, 29 Jahre alt und wohne in der Neustadt.

Bin seit gut 1,5 Jahren nicht mehr mit dem Bike unterwegs gewesen und wäre froh wenn mich mal jemand mit auf ne Einstiegrunde mitnehmen würde?! Will dieses Jahr wieder fit werden für Harztouren oder ähnliches.

Gruß Marc


----------



## DAMDAM (25. März 2009)

Erstmal ein Moin Moin an die Neuen! Eine lockere Einsteigerrunde findet eigentlich jede Woche am Freitag um 15:00 Uhr statt! Also einfach mal vorbei schauen beim Haus am Walde (nähe Universum/Uni). Das Tempo wird immer so gestaltet, dass jeder mitkommt und am Ende kein Sauerstoffzelt braucht! Versprochen! 

@Kerstin 

Es gibt auch sogar schon einen Bremer Mädels Thread. Dort kannst du dich auch nochmal melden. Du bist aber natürlich auch bei den normalen Touren herzlich willkommen, ich kennen das nur von meiner Freundin, dass Mädels auch gerne mal unter sich fahren  ! 

Für Freitag:

Treffen Haus am Walde 
15 Uhr 
ABtrail 


Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (25. März 2009)

sollte das Wetter angemessen sein, würde ich mich am Freitag auch am HaW blicken lassen...

Grüße

Maxi


----------



## kiko (25. März 2009)

maxihb schrieb:


> sollte das Wetter angemessen sein, würde ich mich am Freitag auch am HaW blicken lassen...
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Maxi



war der wind letztmal noch dein freund?
mein rückweg war da sehr besinnlich.


----------



## dinosaur (25. März 2009)

Hallo,
ein herzliches Willkommen an die "neuen"!
Nachdem der dino in der letzten Woche schon Frühlingsgefühle hatte






[/URL][/IMG]
ist das Wetter aktuell ja grottig.
Am Freitag kann ich nicht aber am Sonntag werd ich wohl fahren, wenn das Wetter nicht zu schlecht ist.
Ciao
dino


----------



## maxihb (25. März 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> war der wind letztmal noch dein freund?
> mein rückweg war da sehr besinnlich.



Hatte ich Wind auf dem Heimweg? Daran kann ich mich jetzt so gar nicht erinnern  

Ich hab bei der Auswertung lediglich erhöhte Pulswerte feststellen können, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob daran der Wind schuld gewesen sein könnte...  Der Schnitt ist mir dann leider sogar noch unter 26 km/h gefallen (25,98 km/h / 104km)  Also behaupte ich jetzt mal nichts von wegen Tempotraining oder so 

Grüße

Maxi


----------



## kiko (25. März 2009)

maxihb schrieb:


> Hatte ich Wind auf dem Heimweg? Daran kann ich mich jetzt so gar nicht erinnern
> 
> Ich hab bei der Auswertung lediglich erhöhte Pulswerte feststellen können, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob daran der Wind schuld gewesen sein könnte...  Der Schnitt ist mir dann leider sogar noch unter 26 km/h gefallen (25,98 km/h / 104km)  Also behaupte ich jetzt mal nichts von wegen Tempotraining oder so
> 
> ...



erhöhter puls?
na, der kaff hat aber wohl geschmeckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (25. März 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> erhöhter puls?
> ..kaff..



Den hatte ich vergessen...  Daran hats gelegen... außerdem war ich aufgeregt, weil ich nicht wußte ob die Laufräder den Heimweg kennen!


----------



## kiko (25. März 2009)

maxihb schrieb:


> Den hatte ich vergessen...  Daran hats gelegen... außerdem war ich aufgeregt, weil ich nicht wußte ob die Laufräder den Heimweg kennen!



is zumindest meine ausrede, wenn der zeiger ständig bei 190 klebt.


----------



## DAMDAM (26. März 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Erstmal ein Moin Moin an die Neuen! Eine lockere Einsteigerrunde findet eigentlich jede Woche am Freitag um 15:00 Uhr statt! Also einfach mal vorbei schauen beim Haus am Walde (nähe Universum/Uni). Das Tempo wird immer so gestaltet, dass jeder mitkommt und am Ende kein Sauerstoffzelt braucht! Versprochen!
> 
> @Kerstin
> 
> ...



siehe oben


----------



## kiko (26. März 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> siehe oben



nur geduld.
die leutz sind zur zeit noch etwas wtterfühlig.


----------



## maxihb (26. März 2009)

soll ja morgen trocken bleiben


----------



## MeisterShredder (27. März 2009)

Heute kann ich leider nicht, verdammte Spätschicht  aber übernächstes mal werde ich mich gerne anschließen.


----------



## Nilsson (27. März 2009)

Tag auch.... Und jemand gefahren heute...??

-Besserung ist in Sicht,


----------



## maxihb (27. März 2009)

Nilsson schrieb:


> Tag auch.... Und jemand gefahren heute...??



Klar, waren mit 3 Mann beim Weyerberg. Wetter war doch Spitze  Und Spaß hats auch gemacht

Grüße

Maxi


----------



## juk (27. März 2009)

maxihb schrieb:


> Klar, waren mit 3 Mann beim Weyerberg.



Fotobeweis bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliamEallace (28. März 2009)

Haben kein foto, aber spass gemacht hats echt  liegt am wochenende sonst was an? sonntag noch ine runde?

mfg moritz


----------



## PhatBiker (28. März 2009)

Im warsten Sinne - Moin Leute
Bin nicht so der Typ der Strecke fährt, (obwohl, so sagt man, ist es schon vorgekommen) Bin eher einer der mit dem Rad mal rumspielt und auf einer ewigen suche nach neuen herrausforderungen ist. Soll heissen, hier mal ein Gap Springen und da mal eine neue Treppe auf Bike tauglichkeit prüfen.
Hat mich aber gefreut von euch zu wissen das es euch gibt.
Am 27.6.09 um 12 Uhr und eine minute würd ich mich freuen wenn zumindest ein paar Radfahrer am Kulturzentrum Schlachthof da sind mit denen man die Urbane Tour starten kann.
(mehr in der Rubrik Fahrgemeinschaften)
Was haltet Ihr von Bremen-Nord ?  
(Gramker Sportparksee - Ökoweg - Moorlosenkirchen) 
So, in diesen Sinne . . . 
. . . Laßt rollen die Reifen 
                                                   Gruss    - Stefan -


----------



## maxihb (28. März 2009)

juk schrieb:


> Fotobeweis bitte!



Den GPS-Track könnte ich dir zeigen


----------



## werderlotta (28. März 2009)

moin jungs, im mädels-thread is leider nicht ganz so viel los wie hier...beim fahren is mir egal ob männlein oder weiblein. wenn ihr mich nur lasst  ...
wetter is ja nur so middel dies WE, fahrt ihr am SO trotzdem??
GWG!


----------



## dinosaur (28. März 2009)

dinosaur schrieb:


> ... aber am Sonntag werd ich wohl fahren, wenn das Wetter nicht zu schlecht ist.
> Ciao
> dino



Für Morgen ist mir leider was dazwischen gekommen
Hoffe, das es zumindest nächstes Wochenende mit dem Höllental klappt
Ciao
dino


----------



## maxihb (28. März 2009)

Welche Distanz fährst du denn näxten Sonntag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scarab (28. März 2009)

Moin,

ich hätte morgen Nachmittag ab ca. 14.00 Uhr "Freizeit". Ich schlage also einfach mal ein Treffen um 14.30 Uhr am Weserwehr vor. Durch die Zeitumstellung sollte noch ausreichend Zeit für eine Fahrt z.B. zum Warwer Sand sein.

Ciao Jan


----------



## WilliamEallace (28. März 2009)

ich fahr morgen nicht mit von 14-16 uhr is regen angesagt


----------



## dinosaur (28. März 2009)

maxihb schrieb:


> Welche Distanz fährst du denn näxten Sonntag?




60


----------



## maxihb (28. März 2009)

dann bin ich mal froh, dass du nicht in meiner Altersklasse startest  Habe auch die 60 gemeldet.


----------



## werderlotta (29. März 2009)

14:30 weserwehr steht?? würde mich gern mit meiner besseren hälfte anschließen...


----------



## scarab (29. März 2009)

Bisher hält sich das Wetter ganz gut. Wenn es aber noch böse mit Regnen anfängt, werde ich wohl verzichten. Andernfalls rolle ich 14.30 Uhr am Weserwehr vorbei.

Ciao Jan


----------



## werderlotta (29. März 2009)

alles klar, kommen auch, wenn's nicht furchtbar schüttet... bis gleich, kerstin


----------



## Nilsson (29. März 2009)

Hallo an alle....  also das wetter war ja doch recht gutz und warm!! nix regen
---hatte heute fußballspiel deswegen!

Es freut mich, dass hier so viel los ist

Und vielleicht schaffen wir es ja mal alle zusammen ne tour zu machen...?,,

also bis denn
Nilz


----------



## scarab (29. März 2009)

Nilsson schrieb:


> Und vielleicht schaffen wir es ja mal alle zusammen ne tour zu machen...?,,



Also wir waren heute im Warwer Sand. Musst also nur zur rechten Zeit am rechten Ort sein.


----------



## dinosaur (29. März 2009)

Ja dann hat's bei mir heute doch noch geklappt und wir hatte eine schöne, fast trockene Tour zum Warwer Sand.
Meine Tourdaten: vom Weserwehr bis nach Hause 56.2 km; 210 hm; Fahrtzeit 2:41; max 41 Km/h (im Gelände); max 24 % Steigung(ihr wisst schon wo)
Scarab und werderlotta mit ihrer besseren und ihrer Schlechteren(?) Hälfte waren eine nette Begleitung.
Demnext gerne wieder
Ciao
dino







[/URL][/IMG]

Der Scharfrichter






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (29. März 2009)

Der Scharfrichter ist n ganz fieser Zeitgenosse, der überhaupt keinen Spaß macht


----------



## werderlotta (30. März 2009)

moin jungs! merci nochmals fürs mitnehmen, war eine schöne tour gestern... da ich heut noch frei hab, werden wir mal sehen, ob wir den weyerberg auch ohne guide, dafür aber bei strahlendem sonnenschein finden! sonnige grüße von werderlotta


----------



## WilliamEallace (30. März 2009)

von wo aus wollt ihr los zum weyerberg und wann ( und wer)? hät vllt auch lust mitzufahren könnte aber erst ab 3 rum


----------



## werderlotta (30. März 2009)

sorry, wollen gleich schon los...aber vielleicht verfahren wir uns ja und du kannst uns dann um 3 uhr einsammeln ...


----------



## mucho (30. März 2009)

Hallo! 
Am 18. April findet bei uns in Lüneburg ein Event für alle Bereiche des Mountainbikens statt.
Alle Infos hier: BIKEDAY in Lüneburg
Würde mich freuen, wenn sich einige von euch auf den Weg machen. Egal ob sie fahren oder zuschauen!


----------



## Nilsson (31. März 2009)

mucho schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Am 18. April findet bei uns in Lüneburg ein Event für alle Bereiche des Mountainbikens statt.
> Alle Infos hier: BIKEDAY in Lüneburg
> Würde mich freuen, wenn sich einige von euch auf den Weg machen. Egal ob sie fahren oder zuschauen!


------

Moin, ich werde wohl da sein..  Und fahre die hobbyklasse über 18 mit!!
Wird sagen es lohnt sich, nicht weil ich auch fahre sodern weil so viel angeboten wird.. find ich
bis denn
Nilz


----------



## ralfathome (31. März 2009)

moin,
"Sie müssen eine Strecke auswählen" mahnte der Text im Popupfenster.

Hmmh, Bambini?
Bis Sonntag also.

Lüneburg? Ma gucken.Start Hobby 14:00, oder habe ich mich verguckt?

Willkommen  an "die Neuen"

Gruß
ralf


----------



## Nilsson (31. März 2009)

Lüneburg? Ma gucken.Start Hobby 14:00, oder habe ich mich verguckt?------
-----
-----yes. start 14uhr.. Und los gehts mit dem 1st.rennen....(mtb.rad.de) für alle anderen!


----------



## juk (31. März 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Start Hobby 14:00



Dasnatürlich viel zu spät. Ich bestehe auf Startzeit 8:00, damit ich um 4:00 im Auto sitzen kann. Das gehört einfach dazu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (31. März 2009)

im Auto sitzen, mit dem Rad im Nacken, hör bloß auf...




ich fahre gleich noch zum Weyerberg.

mit dem Rad,natürlich.....


----------



## werderlotta (31. März 2009)

@dinosaur+scarab: so, auch ohne guide den weyerberg gefunden, toll. kreuz und quer, hoch und runter, bin gespannt, welche geheimen pfade es noch gibt...


----------



## maxihb (31. März 2009)

juk schrieb:


> Dasnatürlich viel zu früh. Ich bestehe auf Startzeit 8:00, damit ich um 4:00 im Auto sitzen kann. Das gehört einfach dazu!



Wenn du das "4 Uhr morgens im Auto sitz"-Feeling suchst, komm doch mit in den Solling und fahr ein wenig früher los.
Grüße

Maxi


----------



## dinosaur (31. März 2009)

@maxihb: Kettenraucher haben ja schon mein Mitgefühl- aber wie geht es einem als Kettenbrecher? 

dino


----------



## kiko (31. März 2009)

dinosaur schrieb:


> ....Kettenraucher haben ja schon mein Mitgefühllol:
> 
> dino



dank dir


----------



## maxihb (31. März 2009)

dinosaur schrieb:


> aber wie geht es einem als Kettenbrecher?



gut, danke! 

Seit ich auf die Benutzung von XTR-Ketten umgestiegen bin, hab ich keine mehr zertreten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (31. März 2009)

werderlotta schrieb:


> @dinosaur+scarab: so, auch ohne guide den weyerberg gefunden, toll. kreuz und quer, hoch und runter, bin gespannt, welche geheimen pfade es noch gibt...


hi, ich habe da jetzt mal verbotenerweise mitgelesen.Es klingt als wärt Ihr auch heute dort gewesen?

Geheime Pfade gibt es dort nicht, immer schön den Spuren der netten Wandersleut hinterherfahren.

Das einzige Geheimnis vom Weyerberg, und das hat mich auch heute wieder in seinen Bann gezogen,: Wann legt endlich mal ein Schiffchen an diesem wunderschönen Anleger an?

Gruß
ralf


----------



## werderlotta (31. März 2009)

moin ralf,

waren gestern dort...sehr schön! die geschichte mit den schiffen könnte ja noch klappen, wenn der klimawandel so weitergeht. werden wir aber wohl nicht mehr erleben...

GWG, kerstin


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2009)

Wie sieht das am Freitag nachmittag um 15.00 Uhr aus? Noch jemand Interesse an einer gemeinsamen Runde?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ralfathome (31. März 2009)

jaa, ich


----------



## werderlotta (31. März 2009)

habe aber leider dienst...


----------



## maxihb (31. März 2009)

werderlotta schrieb:


> habe aber leider dienst...



ich auch


----------



## DAMDAM (1. April 2009)

@Jens 

Leider schon ne Einladung zu einer Feier!


----------



## ralfathome (2. April 2009)

moin,
besteht denn Interresse, die
"Freitags-AB-trail-ab HaW-Tour"
an diesem Freitag mal zu einer
"Oellager ab Weserwehr"-Tour
umzugestalten?

Gruß
ralf


----------



## Geestraider (2. April 2009)

servus HBer!

schon pläne für oster?
ein vorschlag von mir steht im thread Bremen, Oldenburg & Umgebung!

nur zur info


----------



## ohneworte (2. April 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> besteht denn Interresse, die
> "Freitags-AB-trail-ab HaW-Tour"
> an diesem Freitag mal zu einer
> ...



Hi,

ich bin zumindestens um 15.00 Uhr am HaW!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FORT_man (2. April 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin zumindestens um 15.00 Uhr am HaW!
> 
> ...



Hallo Ralf, Hallo Jens,

ich werde versuchen, morgen um 15:00 auch am HaW vorbeizukommen-ich weiß jedoch noch nicht, wann ich morgen aus der Firma komme.
Falls ich nicht da sein sollte, bitte nicht zu lange warten und lieber biken 

Gruß und bis denne

Martinez


----------



## ralfathome (3. April 2009)

moin,
ich bin nachher nicht am HaW.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## Nilsson (3. April 2009)

Moin.. Ich bin nachher bei (emalig) teppich kibek!  bisschen rumeiern!! so gegen 4uhr..

Vileicht schaffen wir ja noch mal am sonntag zu fahren?


----------



## WilliamEallace (3. April 2009)

Hi

wollt mich nur mal eben für die nächste woche abmelden fahr heut abend an die cote d azur ne woche biken 

viel spass euch allen

mfg moritz


----------



## ohneworte (3. April 2009)

War jemand um 15.00 Uhr am HaW? Ich stand auf der A1 im Stau und gegen 15.10 Uhr war niemand mehr da!


----------



## Austin Sauers (4. April 2009)

Moin,
  ich bin 29 Jahre alt und komme aus Schwachhausen. Ich bin leider seit ungefÃ¤hr zehn Monaten nicht mehr MTB gefahren, da mich eine Sportverletzung auÃer Gefecht gesetzt hatte.
  Jetzt kann ich aber wieder fahren und mÃ¶chte meine alte Form erreichen. 
  Da kommt mir dieses Forum doch echt super gelegen. Sehr geil, dass es hier so viele Gleichgesinnte gibt. Ich hab total Lust, neue Runden zu âerfahrenâ, sehr gerne auch mit GelÃ¤ndeanteil . 
  Was mich mal interessieren wÃ¼rde ist, ob Ihr bei den gemeinsamen Touren auch ins GelÃ¤nde geht oder nur auf Asphalt fahrt. Welcher Schnitt wird gefahren und wie groÃ sind die Touren so ungefÃ¤hr.
  Was ist denn dieses Ãllager in Achim?
  Sobald ich wieder einigermaÃen gut drauf bin,  bin ich fÃ¼r alles zu haben.
  Ich freu mich drauf, Euch demnÃ¤chst mal kennen zu lernen und mit Euch ne Runde zu drehen.
  In diesem Sinneâ¦
  Bis neulich.
  Beste GrÃ¼Ãe
     Austin Sauers


----------



## ollibomb (4. April 2009)

Moin
Fährt jemand morgen eine Runde? Uhrzeit wäre mir egal. Warwer Sand fänd ich gut da ich mich noch nicht so gut auskenne und dann dort nach der Arbeit eine schnelle Runde fahren könnte. 

DER OLLI


----------



## dinosaur (4. April 2009)

Hallo,
ein herzliches Willkommen an neue m-biker!
Morgen verlagern sich die allgemeinen Bikeaktivitäten zum Warm-up-Marathon im Solling (ich weiß von mindestens 6 Startern aus Bremen)
Ob hier noch jemand rollt?
Die häufigsten Zeiten für gemeinsame Ausfahrten sind:
Mittwochs  ca 18:30 ab HaW (Haus am Walde, Wetterungsweg)
Freitags     ca 15:30 ab HaW
und am Wochenende vormittags ab HaW oder Weserwehr

Es besteht schon der Anspruch, den offroad / Gelände-Anteil so hoch wie möglich zu gestalten; Abschnitte auf Asphalt lassen sich in dieser Region aber nicht vermeiden
Das Tempo ist so, dass jeder mitkommt. Eine sinnvolle Angabe zur Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit ist wegen der variablen Geländeanteile nicht möglich. "Schnelle" Trainingsrunden fahren die race-Interessierten alleine oder nach entsprechender Ankündigung (dann ist allerdings Vorsicht geboten)
Also einfach mal mitfahren und sich von den offroad-spots in Bremen und umzu überraschen lassen
Ciao
dino


----------



## ralfathome (4. April 2009)

Austin Sauers schrieb:


> [...]
> Was ist denn dieses Öllager in Achim?
> [...]
> Beste Grüße
> Austin Sauers


moin und Willkommen bei den Bremer Mountain bikern.

mit Oellager ist das Übungsgelände der ehemaligen Steubenkaserne in Achim gemeint. Von der Größe her zwar recht überschaubar aber von vielen Wegen durchzogen, crosscountrymäßig eben. Aktuell recht trocken und noch nicht von Dornen übersät ist es recht gut befahrbar.

Außerdem werden dort auch gaps, tables und doubles gebaut, falls Du in die Luft möchtest?

Einfach mal dazukommen.

Bis denn dann
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FORT_man (4. April 2009)

Nilsson schrieb:


> Vielleicht schaffen wir ja noch mal am sonntag zu fahren?



Hallo Nils,

ich will morgen auch fahren, wie sieht es aus, 11:00 am HaW? Man könnte noch mal in den Warwer fahren.

Gruß Martin


----------



## FORT_man (4. April 2009)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Hallo Nils,
> 
> ich will morgen auch fahren, wie sieht es aus, 11:00 am HaW? Man könnte noch mal in den Warwer fahren.
> 
> Gruß Martin



Da habe ich mich gerade vertippt, ich meine natürlich Weserwehr

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTBRafi (4. April 2009)

Jau, morgen 11h Weserwehr klingt gut, werde ich mal anpeilen.  Bis denne,

Rafael


----------



## frithjof (5. April 2009)

ich müsste auch mal wieder meine gebeine bewegen... kanns aber nicht versprechen! wo trefft ihr euch am weserwehr?
grüße, frithjof


----------



## ollibomb (5. April 2009)

Moin 
Werde dann auf 11 uhr da sein. Wo trefft ihr euch da?

DER OLLI


----------



## ollibomb (5. April 2009)

Mache mich dann mal auf den weg werd euch schon finden. bis gleich.

DER OLLI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nilsson (5. April 2009)

hallo hallo.. mensch! auch nin schönen gruß von mir an alle neuen.

Ich bin jetzt erstmal ausser gefecht! Habe mir meine  Schulter Ausgekugelt ca.6 wochen pause.. oh man

weiter so
bis dann
nilz


----------



## FORT_man (5. April 2009)

Nilsson schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt erstmal ausser gefecht! Habe mir meine  Schulter Ausgekugelt ca.6 wochen pause.. oh man
> 
> weiter so
> bis dann
> nilz



Hallo Nils,

erstmal gute Besserung, ist das beim Biken passiert?
Wir haben uns heute morgen noch gefragt, ob Du auch mitkommst, wir waren im Warwer Sand und es war prima.

@alle:
wer kennt sich eigentlich in Wildeshausen aus, bzw. wo man da fährt und wie man da hinkommt? 
war hier nicht mal irgendwo eine Beschreibung?

Gruß und bis die Tage

Martinez


----------



## Geestraider (6. April 2009)

FORT_man schrieb:


> .
> @alle:
> wer kennt sich eigentlich in Wildeshausen aus, bzw. wo man da fährt und wie man da hinkommt?
> war hier nicht mal irgendwo eine Beschreibung?



rund um wildeshausen gibt es mehrere meist flowige, technisch eher leichte trails. hervorheben möchte ich mal den trail an der flachsbäke im hölscherholz, der mit fast 2km länge schnell gefahren einen recht hohen spassfaktor hat
wer sich richtig austoben will fährt hinterm "gut altona" richtung hunte. flussabwärts richtung dötlingen bietet das relativ steile nordufer der hunte ein paar richtig knackige ups´n downs und in dötlingen folgt dann gleich der huntepaad das ganze könnte auch gerade für race/CC orientierte biker interessant sein.
ich hatte hier kürzlich einen tourenvorschlag gemacht!

PS: die kleine schaar der delmenhorster biker trifft sich meistens sonntags 11h in der nähe des bahnhofs. unsere touren gehen häufig richtung hunte. wer mag darf sich gerne anschliessen, tempo richtet sich an den schwächeren, ziel ist das *gemeinsame* biken. distanz zZ um die 70km kann im sommer auch mehr werden. bei interesse einfach melden.


----------



## Nilsson (6. April 2009)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Hallo Nils,
> 
> erstmal gute Besserung, ist das beim Biken passiert?
> Wir haben uns heute morgen noch gefragt, ob Du auch mitkommst, wir waren im Warwer Sand und es war prima.
> ...




Tach.Ist am samstag morgen beim fußballspiel passiert! Bin auf die schulter geflogen!  Und am 8.april hab ich die op.
-genau, die bänder sind gerissen und eine kapsel!
tja, muss da jetzt durch
bis denn
nilz


----------



## ohneworte (6. April 2009)

Hi,

erst einmal gute Besserung auch von mir! 

Nur glaube ich nicht das Du damit in 6-8 Wochen wieder biken kannst. Ein Kollege von mir hat sich die gleiche Verletzung vor 5 Wochen zugezogen! Offiziell für 6-8 Wochen Ausfall im Job und MTB-Fahrverbot für den Rest des Jahres vom Arzt!

Im Sommer dürfte er so langsam sich wieder ans sportliche Fahren auf glatten Asphalt wagen! Daher der Tipp es nicht zu früh wieder anzufangen und Folgeschäden zu riskieren!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Nilsson (7. April 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> erst einmal gute Besserung auch von mir!
> 
> ...




Oh man jens, dass hört sich ******* an.. danke für dein tipp noch mal!
Ich kann mich ja noch mal nach der op melden... danke

Nilz


----------



## juk (7. April 2009)

Wo bleiben denn die Berichte aus Lönskrug? Es gab nen Ausfall?
Mein Heimatkaff hat sogar nen RSC, wusst ich gar nicht.

Gute Besserung an den Verletzten!


----------



## ralfathome (7. April 2009)

moin Jürgen,
das war mit Abstand der Marathon mit dem größten Spaßfaktor.

Mehr habe ich dazu nicht zu "sagen".

Viele Grüße
ralf


----------



## maxihb (7. April 2009)

Das Rennen war wirklich echt geil, leider hatte in der zweiten Runde am Startberg nen realtiv heftigen Chainsuck :kotz:

Hat mich ca. 4-5 min und den Rythmus gekostet. Dazu hatte ich leider in der dritten Runde aufgrund einer kleinen Logistikpanne keine feste Nahrung übernehmen können, so dass ich mich irgendwie (war wohl nicht so wirklich schnell) bis zur letzten Verpflegung gerettet habe. Wurde dann kurz vor der Verpflegung von Dino, Ralf und einem Fahrer der RG Uni-HH aufgefahren. Mit einiger Anstrenung konnte ich mich nach einem Downhilltrail wieder an an Dino und den Hamburger hängen, hatte allerdings immer das Gefühl, dass ich jede Sekunde einen Parkschein ziehen würde. Kurz vor dem letzen Grasanstieg hatte ich mich wieder einigermaßen gefangen, konnte sogar wieder mit in die Führungsarbeit einsteigen. Im Anstieg griff der Hamburger sofort an, dass Tempo konnte ich nicht mitgehen... so versuchte ich einfach in meinem Tempo den Berg hochzudrücken. Ich hatte immer das Gefühl, Dino würde jederzeit an mir vorbeigehen. Beim Blick über die Schulter merkte ich, dass ich entgegen meiner Einschätzung sogar ein wenig weg kam. Also jetzt war mein neues Ziel vor Dino zu bleiben, ich musste nur noch ca 4 km Vollgas durchziehen... meine Beine waren zwar völlig hin, Dino kam schon wieder näher... also Gehirn aus, einfach treten... immer voll rein, gleich bin ich ja im Ziel. 

Am Ende konnte ich mich sogar knapp vor Dino nach 60,25km mit 2:56h auf den 22. Platz (5. AK) ins Ziel retten... Evtl. wäre sogar ohne den Chainsuck ein Platz auf dem AK-Podium drin gewesen, aber was wäre wenn ist sowieso egal  Ich freue mich jetzt schon aufs Kyffhäuserrennen und auf den Harzcup.


----------



## scarab (7. April 2009)

Moin,

hab´nun auch mein erstes Rennen hinter mir. Insgesamt hat es sehr viel Spass gemacht. Mein Vorstellungen (keine technischen oder körperlichen Probleme + nicht Letzter werden) haben sich fast erfüllt. In meiner AK bin ich von 63 Startern 40. geworden. Die erste Runde bin ich wohl etwas zu vorsichtig angegangen, so dass ich die zweite Runde trotz eines Chainsucks (ca. 1 Minute Zeitverlust) 3 Minuten schneller bewältigen konnte. Aber es muss ja auch noch Luft nach oben bleiben. Ich freue mich jedenfalls auf die nächsten Veranstaltungen. Bin noch am überlegen, ob ich den Harz-Cup mitfahre oder verschiedene andere Rennen (bspw. Dassel) mitnehme.

@Nilsson: Gute Besserung

Ciao Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (7. April 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin Jürgen,
> das war mit Abstand der Marathon mit dem größten Spaßfaktor.
> 
> Mehr habe ich dazu nicht zu "sagen".
> ...



Ich könnte jetzt hier auch einen langen Bericht schreiben, aber das Rennen war für mich ja leider schon nach 14,5 von 60 Km eigentlich gelaufen! Nachdem ich mich am Start schön hinten aus aus allem rausgehalten hatte (ja so etwas gibt es! Ich bin wirklich langsam losgefahren, Ralf kann das bezeugen, den habe ich nämlich erst oben am ersten Anstieg getroffen!) bin ich ganz gut in Tritt gekommen, konnte gut meinen Stiefel fahren und bin auch ganz gut durch das Feld gekommen. Habe sogar Maxi aufgefahren so dass wir, wenn auch nur für kurze Zeit bis zum meinem ersten Plattfuß sehr gut zusammen gearbeitet haben  (Das ging richtig gut ab mit 46-48 Kmh über den Bergrücken zu drücken und die ganzen Leute zu überholen. 

Naja der Rest ist schnell erzählt. In einer steinigen Schotterabfahrt hat es die Reifenflanke meines Racing Ralph´s ziemlich gelöchert! (sah am Tag danach schon übel aus! Überall längere Schnitte!) Leider waren es zu viele Löcher für die Pannenmilch im Reifen und es hat auch einige Zeit bei ersten Mal gedauert bis alles halbwegs wieder dicht war. Mit Wut im Bauch ging es dann, nach gefühlten Stunden, weiter und der Frust über den Verlust einer guten Platzierung und Zeit wollte verdaut werden. Nachdem Downhill trail durfte ich dann gleich nochmal pumpen und hoffte das es zumindest jetzt bis zum Ziel halten wird. Eigentlich wollte ich gar nicht in die 2te Runde fahren da ich irgendwo auch och meine Pumpe verloren hatte. Aber der Reifen schien zu halten zu Beginn der Runde und die Beine waren sowieso noch gut, also ging es weiter. Zum "Glück" hatte Maxi einen Chainsuck denn oben am ersten Anstieg war mein Hinterrad wieder platt, aber ich habe eine Pumpe von Maxi bekommen der danach immer ca. 100-200m vor Ralf und mir gefahren ist! Ab da hatten wir zumindest Spaß! Ralf war bergauf immer dabei das Tempo hochzuhalten und ich dran zu bleiben. Bergab war ich ein bißchen schneller. Mit etwas quatschen ging dann auch die 2te Runde rum und gegen Ende hatten wir Dino und Maxi am Wiesenanstieg auch schon wieder im Blick. 

Bei mir war neuer Ehrgeiz geweckt. Ich war zwar bergauf nicht so schnell wie die beiden oder Ralf, aber bergab im technischen Gelände lief es sehr gut und schnell, so dass ich mal annehme, dass ich hier die Zeit rausgefahren bin. Als am Ende der Downhillstrecke der Reifen ein 3tes mal eierte und die Luft raus war, muss ich gestehen, dass ich keine Lust mehr hatte. Ich habe noch kurz auf Ralf gewartet, ihm mitgeteilt, dass ich rein fahre und bin dann vorzeitig ins Ziel abgebogen. 

Fazit: Strecke und Orga waren toll, Wetter war Klasse, Stimmung auch -> Beim Material halt mal Pech gehabt, so wie der Mantel aussieht wäre auch jeder Schlauch durch gewesen! Passiert halt mal! Weiter geht es wahrscheinlich im Kyffhäuser!


----------



## dinosaur (7. April 2009)

warm up bin aufgewärmt

Als ich am 1.April in mein Trainingstagebuch schaute, mußte ich feststellen, dass ich bis dahin 500 km weniger als im Vorjahr gefahren war. Das waren für einen Marathon keine guten Voraussetzungen. Aber egal, die Veranstaltung hatte mir schon in den Vorjahren gut gefallen und gutes Wetter war angesagt, also hin und fahren. Und mit welchem Ziel? Ob es eine Wertungskategorie "Lizenz-Grufties" geben würde war ja sehr fraglich. So konnte es nur darum gehen möglichst nicht schlechter als im Vorjahr (3:02) zu fahren. 
Beim Start bin ich schön locker losgefahren, die 18% Steigung liessen mich aber schnell überlegen, ob das 2kg leichtere Hardtail nicht doch die bessere Wahl gewesen wäre. Bei den Abfahrten machte das Epic dann aber richtig Spass und ich konnte auch meistens ein paar Plätze gut machen. Die erste Runde lief dann mit 53 Minuten schon mal ganz gut. In der zweiten Runde taten die Anstiege dann schon ein bischen weh, aber ich konnte mich immer in kleineren Gruppen halten und war dann mit 1:53 nach zwei Runden auch ganz zufrieden. In den Ansstiegen der dritten Runde spürte ich dann aber doch die fehlenden Trainingskilometer. Zunächst  plagte ich mich alleine den Startanstieg hoch, dann schloss Ralf zu mir auf und ich konnte sein Tempo nicht lange halten. Als dann ein weiterer Lizenzfahrer von hinten kam hatte ich wieder etwas Dampf im Kessel und es ging wieder flotter voran. Kurz vor der Verpflegung zogen wir an Ralf vorbei und maxi war wohl schon etwas unterzuckert, eierte herum und hätte mich beim Überholen fast gerammt. Auf dem folgenden Gelände- und Schotter-Downhill gab es dann kleine taktische Spielchen, und sieh mal an, maxi war auch wieder dabei. Der letzte Wiesenanstieg hat mich dann echt geschafft. Der Abstand zu maxi wurde immer länger. Im letzten Downhillabschnitt konnte ich dann noch mal bis auf ca 10 Meter an ihn ranfahren aber seine Tempoverschärfung im Wiesentrail vorm Ziel nicht mehr mitgehen. So bin ich dann auch mit 2:56 ins Ziel gekommen: persönliches Ziel auch erreicht, trotz 2kg mehr bike. Ist ein Fully etwa doch schneller? 
Ciao
dino


----------



## juk (8. April 2009)

Das liest sich ja alles sehr interessant!  Vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Berichte. Beim Kyffie bin ich evtl. dann auch dabei.

Sind schon Ostertouren geplant?


----------



## ralfathome (8. April 2009)

moin,
ich bin noch unentschlossen was den Karfreitag angeht, entweder in die HaBes oder in den Deister oder zur "Großen Runde" ab Del.

Fahren würde ich Fr und Sa gern und hoffe auf schönes Wetter.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## juk (8. April 2009)

Ach, HaBes oder Deister würde ich mich spontan anschliessen.  Wie wäre es denn wenn wir z.B. mit einer größeren Truppe ein Fahrradabteil der DB besetzen, und uns in den Deister karren lassen? Naja, könnte an Feiertagen auch etwas eng werden...


----------



## scarab (8. April 2009)

Moin,

wegen eines anstehenden Besuchs habe ich über die Feiertage nur am Freitag Zeit. Da es ja auch noch die nette Einladung nach Delmenhorst für Karfreitag gibt, ist das im Moment mein Favorit. Wäre schön, wenn noch jemand mitkommt. Auto + Fahrradträger stehen zur Verfügung.

Ciao Jan


----------



## kiko (8. April 2009)

juk schrieb:


> Ach,Deister



war ich lange nich mehr






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## FORT_man (8. April 2009)

Moin,

so sieht erstmal meine Planung aus:
Am Karfreitag bin ich, halbwegs passables Wetter vorausgesetzt, dabei.
Am Ostersamstag und -sonntag bin ich im katholischen Münster, frohlocken und so 
Am Ostermontag bin ich dann zurück in HB, dann könnte man auch noch mal fahren.
Für den Freitag finde ich die Runde Richtung Delmenhorst-Wildeshausen am besten, weil:
- die Züge Richtung Deister bzw. HaBe wahrscheinlich brechend voll sind und
- in den HaBe wegen der Nähe zu Hamburg am Feiertag sehr viele Wandersleute und Stockterroristen unterwegs sein werden.

Man kann natürlich über alles reden

Gruß und bis Freitag

Martin


----------



## juk (9. April 2009)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Für den Freitag finde ich die Runde Richtung Delmenhorst-Wildeshausen am besten, weil:
> - die Züge Richtung Deister bzw. HaBe wahrscheinlich brechend voll sind und
> - in den HaBe wegen der Nähe zu Hamburg am Feiertag sehr viele Wandersleute und Stockterroristen unterwegs sein werden.



Das sind gute Argumente! Ich würde mich der Mehrheit anschließen, egal wohin!

bis denne,
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (9. April 2009)

moin,
die Vorhersagen meines favorisierten Wetterpropheten haben sich für Freitag nochmal verbessert. Ich habe mich zu einer Ganztagesradtour entschlossen.

So gegen 11:15 bis 11:30 werde ich *gemütlich* gen Delmendaddel losradeln. Nach letztem Stand trifft man sich dort in Bahnhofsnähe um 12:53.

Danke für die Mitfahrgelegenheit, Jan! Tut bei mir nicht Not.

ralf


----------



## juk (9. April 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> So gegen 11:15 bis 11:30 werde ich *gemütlich* gen Delmendaddel losradeln. Nach letztem Stand trifft man sich dort in Bahnhofsnähe um 12:53.



Würde ebenfalls gerne mit dem Rad anreisen, brauche aber nen Guide!  Wollen wir uns irgendwo treffen oder soll ich dich abholen?

Jürgen


----------



## ralfathome (9. April 2009)

moin,
sehr schön, ich guide gern.

11:15 bei mir oder, um Dir unnötige Umwege zu ersparen um 11:30 am Osterdeich/Kreuzung Erdbeerbrücke, das ist gegenüber von dem "nichts ist unmöglich"Händler.
Von dort am Werdersee Richtung Neustadt/Flughafen/Ochtum/Huchting/Delmenhorst.

Das gibt morgen bestimmt 'nen Sonnenbrand.


----------



## juk (9. April 2009)

Fein, ich bin um 1130 an der Erdbeerbrügge!


----------



## FORT_man (10. April 2009)

juk schrieb:


> Fein, ich bin um 1130 an der Erdbeerbrügge!



ich auch, Gruß und bis morgen

Martin


----------



## ralfathome (10. April 2009)

moin,
sehr schön. mal schauen ob uns Rotwild vor's Rad läuft.

Bis gleich
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (10. April 2009)

Ankündigung:
1. Deisterfreunde Rücktrittrennen
5. September 2009 11:00 Uhr
Reglement:
1. Es dürfen nur Fahrräder mit Rücktrittbremse gefahren werden
2. Vorderradbremsen sind ausser Kraft zu setzten
3. Keine Vorschriften zu Laufradgröße (12"-28" sind erlaubt)
4. Alle Modifikationen die nicht das Bremssystem betreffen sind erlaubt
5. Helm ist Pflicht (FF empfohlen)
6. Protektoren sind empfohlen
7. Gewertet wird in 4 Disziplinen:
a) Style von Bike und Fahrer (Leichtbauschwulettenschläuche führen zur Vergabe von 0 Punkten beim Style Fahrer)
b) Bremsweg
c) Downhill
d) Sprung (Weite und Style)
Anmeldungen hier im Forum im biken im Deister Thread. ich führe die Liste.
Ort und Strecke werden kurz vor dem Rennen bekanntgegeben, um heimliches Training zu verhindern.

Wenn ihr euch jetzt fragt:"wo bekomme ich ein geeignetes Bike her?"
z.B. Versteigerung des örtlichen Fundbüros, Opas Fahrradschuppen,
Die Frage ist: wie ehren wir den Sieger:
a.) Tätowieren wir den 1. Platz mit Deisterfreunde Logo in den Oberarm
b.) mit Eddding auf die A- Backe
c.) den scheusslichsten Pokal den wir finden können
Wie ist eure Meinung? Und nun rann an die Meldungen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## FORT_man (11. April 2009)

So, es war total klasse heute, ich war zwischendurch ziemlich platt, wir sind dann aber noch ganz gut zurück nach Bremen gekommen.
Vielen Dank nochmal an die Kollegen aus Delmenhorst und Oldenburg, bis demnächst mal wieder.
Nach Pizza und Bier geht es jetzt ins Bett 

Gruß und bis die Tage

Martin


----------



## djla-chriz (11. April 2009)

Hey, bin dirtbiker aus Bremer, jedoch mehr oder weniger blutiger anfänger, war bereits einige male mit jossi in Kathenturm, aber bei dem wetter würde ich gern mal raus aus bremen und villeicht in einen nahe gelegenen wald oder ähnliches, wo villeicht ein paar kleine sprünge zu machen sind, habe selber kein auto und bin auf der suche nach leuten, denen es ähnlich geht wie mir und selbst noch keien vollprofis sind bzw. vielleicht gibts ja auch fortgeschrittnene die mir tipps udn tricks zeigen wollen, würd emich super freuen, wenn sich bei dem wetter was ergeben würde und man sich mal für ne runde treffen könnte, meinetwegen auch hier in bremen wenn jemand spots kennt auser in kathenturm, wäre super lieb wenn sich jemand mal melden würde !
ich hinterlasse mal meine nr 017623468924 
Liebe grüße christian


----------



## dinosaur (11. April 2009)

djla-chriz schrieb:


> Hey, bin dirtbiker aus Bremer, jedoch mehr oder weniger blutiger anfänger, war bereits einige male mit jossi in Kathenturm, aber bei dem wetter würde ich gern mal raus aus bremen und villeicht in einen nahe gelegenen wald oder ähnliches, wo villeicht ein paar kleine sprünge zu machen sind, habe selber kein auto und bin auf der suche nach leuten, denen es ähnlich geht wie mir und selbst noch keien vollprofis sind bzw. vielleicht gibts ja auch fortgeschrittnene die mir tipps udn tricks zeigen wollen, würd emich super freuen, wenn sich bei dem wetter was ergeben würde und man sich mal für ne runde treffen könnte, meinetwegen auch hier in bremen wenn jemand spots kennt auser in kathenturm, wäre super lieb wenn sich jemand mal melden würde !
> ich hinterlasse mal meine nr 017623468924
> Liebe grüße christian



Hallo Christian,
die Freunde hier sind eher Touren-orientiert und haben Angst vorm Springen
Mit deinen Vorlieben bist du besser bei den Kollegen in diesem fred: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=334206&page=7
Da ist zwar noch ein wenig Winterschlaf aber gelesen wir schon wieder.
Ciao
dino


----------



## ohneworte (13. April 2009)

Hallo wach! Alle noch beim Ausnüchtern nachem Osterfeuer oder warum ist hier nichts los?


----------



## kiko (13. April 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hallo wach! Alle noch beim Ausnüchtern nachem Osterfeuer oder warum ist hier nichts los?



wat hast denn für sorgen.


----------



## PhatBiker (13. April 2009)

Tach Leute

Wer von Euch kann mir hier Bitte den Weg zum Öllager beschreiben.
Ich will mich morgen mit djla - chrisz am Bahnhof zum Biken in Achim treffen.

Hab kein schimmer wie man da hin kommt.


----------



## dinosaur (13. April 2009)

Hallo,
am Bahnhof Achim auf die die andere Seite wechseln und die Strasse "An der Eisenbahn" Richtung "weg-von-Bremen" fahren. Wenn man die Uesener Feldstrasse unterquert hat auf diese drauffahren (Brücke über die Bahnlinie) und die Bahnlinie überqueren. Am Fuß der Brücke in die Strasse "Alte Finien" einbiegen und gleich rechts in den schmalen Pfad ins Gelände. Zum Dropland hinter den Sportplätzen rechts halten.

Ciao
dino

http://http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=de&geocode=&q=achim,+alte+finien+4&sll=53.008096,9.055524&sspn=0.009477,0.018561&g=achim,+alte+finien&ie=UTF8&ll=53.013492,9.047327&spn=0.018951,0.037122&t=h&z=15


----------



## PhatBiker (13. April 2009)

Danke dino 

Hoffe doch, das ich Dir auch mal Helfen kann !!

Gruss   - Stefan -


----------



## ohneworte (13. April 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> wat hast denn für sorgen.



Um Dich mach ich mir nur Sorgen wenn es keine Kaffe- und Tabakplantagen mehr auf der Welt gibt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (13. April 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hallo wach! Alle noch beim Ausnüchtern nachem Osterfeuer oder warum ist hier nichts los?


moin,
vielleicht sitzen alle auf dem Rad.

Sonntag habe ich Hannes getroffen der sich über Ostern in/von Bremen verwöhnen läßt. Ich soll alle grüßen.


ralf


----------



## dinosaur (13. April 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hallo wach! Alle noch beim Ausnüchtern nachem Osterfeuer oder warum ist hier nichts los?



Gestern 167 km Tour mit dem Tandem

Heute daher mal die Beine etwas ruhig gehalten und Abends nur die Kullertour zur Eisdiele

@Ralf: Danke für die Grüße

Ciao
dino


----------



## kiko (13. April 2009)

bin 4 tage gar nicht gefahren.
fully defekt.
rennrad auseinander.
ssp kein bock.

....und viel zu viel volk unterwegs. muss ich mich erst drann gewöhnen.


----------



## ohneworte (14. April 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> bin 4 tage gar nicht gefahren.
> fully defekt.
> rennrad auseinander.
> ssp kein bock.
> ...




...sei doch froh das die dann kein Auto fahren!


----------



## ralfathome (14. April 2009)

irgendwas ist immer


----------



## kiko (14. April 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> ...sei doch froh das die dann kein Auto fahren!



bin ich.


----------



## werderlotta (14. April 2009)

moin zusammen!
alle heil über die ostertage gekommen?
war ein wenig im teutoburger wald (überwiegend auf dem herrmansweg) unterwegs, super zu fahren,  von bremen aus ja auch gut zu erreichen...
VG, werderlotta


----------



## Aragon (14. April 2009)

Wie siehts mit Leuten aus die Dirt fahren im Kreis Osterholz-Scharmbeck? Ich bin zwar Anfänger, aber würde gerne hier in der Nähe mit ein paar Leuten ne Strecke aufbauen...aber alleine macht das ja eher wenig Sinn...:-D


----------



## djla-chriz (14. April 2009)

hey, komme selber aus bremen (neustadt) und wäre dabei ! bin sleber auf der suche nach leuten die dirt fahren udn kenne sleber erst die strecke in kattenturm udn bin auch anfänger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidinHigh (15. April 2009)

so, habe endlich geschafft mein neues bike aufzubauen und will nun raus..letztes jahr hats nicht mehr geklappt, suche noch leute die auf all mountain, enduro bock haben, also nicht stundenlang nur touren abreißen!!wollte demnächst auch mal in harz, suche da noch begleitung..ansonsten bin ich öfter alte weser unterwegs, da ich neuerdings am weserwehr wohne, sagt mal wegen kleinen touren oder tipps bescheid...bis dann!!!!


----------



## maxihb (16. April 2009)

Wer kommt denn jetzt eigentlich alles zum Kyffhäuser?

Grüße


----------



## DAMDAM (16. April 2009)

maxihb schrieb:


> Wer kommt denn jetzt eigentlich alles zum Kyffhäuser?
> 
> Grüße



Das wollte ich fragen? Ich mach mal ne Liste:

Kyffhäuser MTB-Marathon:

-Maxihb 
-DamDam (zu 90%)
-Reiky (zu 90%)


Lüneburger Bike Day:

- Öli 



Gruß Christian


----------



## juk (17. April 2009)

Ich bin für den Kyffhie leider raus.  Mein Heuschnupfen ist dieses Jahr doch etwas heftiger.

bis denne, oder wie Volker P. so schön sagt, bis neulich!
Jürgen


----------



## PhatBiker (17. April 2009)

@Aragon
@djla-chriz
@RidingHigh

Moin Ihr drei 
und natürlich auch alle anderen.

Ich hab mir überlegt das man ja mal eine Urbane Tour durch Bremen startet
wo man auf der suche nach Städtebaulichen Örtlichkeiten ist die zum Biken geeignet sind.

Mehr infos gibt`s hier . . . 

. . .     http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8083

und bei mir.

Wär klasse wenn es stattfindet.

In diesen Sinne    
                              Gruss    - Stefan -


----------



## maxihb (17. April 2009)

juk schrieb:


> Ich bin für den Kyffhie leider raus.  Mein Heuschnupfen ist dieses Jahr doch etwas heftiger.
> 
> bis denne, oder wie Volker P. so schön sagt, bis neulich!
> Jürgen



Also hier regnets wohl bis morgen Mittag...  da haben die Pollen keine Chance... 

Grüße aus dem Kyffy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (17. April 2009)

juk schrieb:


> bis denne, oder wie Volker P. so schön sagt, bis neulich!
> Jürgen



ach, sagt der das


----------



## ollibomb (18. April 2009)

Moin
@fortman & MTBRafi
Habe es heute geschaft ne kleine 25 km runde im Warwer Sand zu drehen. Bin den Anstieg gefahren (25%) und, geschaft 2 er Gang und ruhig tretten. ))

DER OLLI


----------



## ohneworte (18. April 2009)

ollibomb schrieb:


> Moin
> @fortman & MTBRafi
> Habe es heute geschaft ne kleine 25 km runde im Warwer Sand zu drehen. Bin den Anstieg gefahren (25%) und, geschaft 2 er Gang und ruhig tretten. ))
> 
> DER OLLI



Hi Olli,

jetzt weisst Du also auch das man vom Acker aus die Rampe hochkommt!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## WilliamEallace (19. April 2009)

so melde mich ausem wunderschönen bike urlaub zurück aber jetz müssen dämpfer und gabel erstmal zu wartung  (scheis fox service)

mfg moritz


----------



## FORT_man (19. April 2009)

ollibomb schrieb:


> Moin
> @fortman & MTBRafi
> Habe es heute geschaft ne kleine 25 km runde im Warwer Sand zu drehen. Bin den Anstieg gefahren (25%) und, geschaft 2 er Gang und ruhig tretten. ))
> 
> DER OLLI



Prima, mal sehen, ich habe morgen frei und werde da vielleicht noch mal vorbeifahren

Gruß Martin


----------



## FORT_man (19. April 2009)

WilliamEallace schrieb:


> so melde mich ausem wunderschönen bike urlaub zurück aber jetz müssen dämpfer und gabel erstmal zu wartung  (scheis fox service)
> 
> mfg moritz



Hallöchen, was ist mit den Dämpfern? Das Rad ist doch noch ziemlich neu? Ich frage deshalb, weil an meinem neuen Volly-Fahrrad auch eine Fox-Gabel bzw. ein Fox-Dämpfer angeschwurbelt sind. Gehen die Dinger so schnell kaputt?

Gruß Martin


----------



## WilliamEallace (20. April 2009)

hi 

ne kaputt nicht wirklich aber die solln nach den ersten 500km zur wartung zwecks garantieerhaltung... und der dämpfer verliert bei mir ein bischen öl von daher sollt ich das jetzt wohl mal machen lassen


----------



## ralfathome (20. April 2009)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Prima, mal sehen, ich habe morgen frei und werde da vielleicht noch mal vorbeifahren
> 
> Gruß Martin


moin,
heute am Nachmittag zuckel ich auch Richtung Warwer Sand, wenn Du magst können wir zusammen rollen.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (20. April 2009)

Für die Sonne verwöhnten Bremer hier schon mal vor dem Bericht ein Bild:




P.S. Ich bin der letzte in der Gruppe und im Ziel sah ich nach einer weitren Bodenprobe sogar noch besser aus! 

Bericht und Bilder gibt es bis morgen  (wäre ich mal bloß in Lüneburg gefahren  Ach und Jürgen im Kyffhäuser hatte man andere Probleme als Heuschnupfen  )


----------



## guru68 (20. April 2009)

Hallo!

Als Gelegenheitsbremer ohne besondere Ortskenntnisse würde ich trotzdem gern mal mein Bike mitbringen und damit die Gegend erkunden. Es wäre klasse wenn mir jemand Hinweise geben könnte, wohin es sich zu fahren lohnt. Da es offensichtlich in Bremen Biker gibt, muss es im Umland doch auch dreckige, schmale, abgelegene Wege geben!?

Bin für alle Infos dankbar (gps-tracks wären perfekt...).

Viele Grüße,
Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidinHigh (20. April 2009)

hey, kann mir bitte kurz jemand eine wegbeschreibung zum oellager nach achim und zum warwer sand geben, wie komme ich mit der bahn von bremen hin..??grüße


----------



## PhatBiker (20. April 2009)

RidinHigh schrieb:


> hey, kann mir bitte kurz jemand eine wegbeschreibung zum oellager nach achim und zum warwer sand geben, wie komme ich mit der bahn von bremen hin..??grüße




HI Bremer

Der dino war so nett und hat schonmal für mich geantwortet.
Ich hatte die gleiche frage. Die antwort findest Du auf Seite 257,
ganz oben.
Ich wollt da mal mit djla-chriz hin, so wie es ausschaut werden wir dann wohl zu dritt sein. (?)
Lass uns mal vorher am Weserstadion treffen.

Gruss   - Stefan -


----------



## FORT_man (20. April 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> heute am Nachmittag zuckel ich auch Richtung Warwer Sand, wenn Du magst können wir zusammen rollen.
> 
> Gruß
> ralf



Hi Ralf,

da habe ich gerade dann doch zu spät ins Forum gekuckt  Beim nächsten Mal klappt das aber

Gruß Martin


----------



## RidinHigh (21. April 2009)

danke, wenn jetzt noch jemand den weg zum warwer sand posten könnte, nominiere ich die seite für das goldene innenlager..wenn das wetter so bleibt, werde ich am sonntag mal hinfahren..grüße


----------



## huxley (21. April 2009)

Bin im Warwer Sand noch nicht gefahren, aber das müsste wohl diese Ecke sein: http://urly.de/5455


----------



## DAMDAM (21. April 2009)

Basics
Datum: 18.04.2009
Ort:Bad Frankenhausen 
Disziplin:MTB Marathon 
Rennname:Kyffhäuserberglauf

Strecke
Kilometer:42,2 Km
Höhenmeter: ca. 900 HM ? (Maxi?)


Persönlich
Platzierung: 95 von 363 gewerteten Gesamt und 31 von 77 AK 
Zeit: 1:55:43
(Rundenzeit
(Rückstand 25min
Rennverlauf:
Da wir (Mareike und ich) am Samstagmorgen um 3:00 Uhr nachts aufgestanden waren und ein bißchen von dem strömenden Regen in Bad Frankenhausen überrascht wurden, mußte ich noch schnell meine Aluscheibe vorne gegen ein Stahlscheibe tauschen und das Warmfahren bliebt somit auf der Strecke. Zusammen mit Maxi rollte ich dann in die Startaufstellung, wo wir uns relativ weit hinten einordnen mußten. Da das Rennen mit 10Km Asphalt beginnt, war mein Plan nun mich da einzufahren! Gleich nach dem Start hatte ich meine liebe Mühe an Maxi dran zu bleiben und mich hinter ihm durch den Verkehr zu wühlen. Nach ca. 3 Km konnte ich dann an Maxi´s Gruppe aufschließen und nahm mir vor einfach mit zu rollen  . Auf dem ersten Offroad Stück bei Km 5 konnte ich den Vorteil des Fully´s das erste Mal nutzen, da die Gruppe in der wir uns befanden hier deutlich langsamer wurde und im Sitzen einfach dran vorbei rollte. Da ich noch kein Interesse daran hatte die Gruppe zu sprengen und auch meine Kräfte schonen wollte wartete ich im folgenden Asphaltteil etwas um nicht im Wind fahren zu müssen. Als langsam gen Schotteranstieg ging sortierte ich mich weiter vorne in der Gruppe ein, um direkt im Anstieg das Tempo etwas zu erhöhen und meinen eigenen Schuh zu fahren. Das klappte wider erwarten auch sehr gut und ich konnte immer mehr Fahrer von vorne überholen. Bei meinem ersten Blick nach hinten konnte ich Maxi nicht finden und überlegte ob ich etwas rausnehmen sollte, da noch einige Stellen kommen würden wo es sinnvoll ist zusammen zu arbeiten. Ich fuhr dann aber mein Tempo weiter, da ich davon ausgegangen bin, das Maxi´s Kondition zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt deutlich besser ist als meine und er sicher in der zweiten Rennhälfte von alleine zu mir aufschließen wird! 
Der Anstieg zog sich noch eine Weile bis zum Wendepunkt (Kyffhäuser Denkmal) und ich war überrascht wie gut es trotz der gegebenen Umstände lief. Auf der Abfahrt vom Denkmal sah ich dann auch Maxi wieder der nur ca. 30 sek hinter mir war. Ich fuhr die kommende technische, weil schlammige Abfahrt etwas vorsichtiger als sonst, da ich heute kein Risiko eingehen wollte. Der folgende Anstieg lief immer noch super und ich hatte immer noch Kraft in den Beine, obwohl meine Pulsfrequenz das ganze Rennen 10-15 Schläge unter den normalen Werten lag. Auf dem folgenden Bergrücken mußte ich das Tempo meiner Gruppe alleine machen, da meine Mitstreiter offensichtlich nicht dazu in der Lage waren und einer nach dem anderen raus viel. Gut!, dachte ich mir und fuhr mit vollem Eifer in die nächste schnelle Abfahrt. Leider machte ich einen Fahrfehler und verbremste mich, so dass ich die erste unfreiwillige Bodenprobe im Kyffhäuser Lehmboden nehmen durfte. Mit etwas weichen Knien ging es dann weiter durch den Ort und am Flugplatz vorbei Richtig Bad Frankenhausen. An Stelle war der Boden sehr aufgeweicht und schwer zu fahren, so dass ich in meiner Gruppe bliebt um etwas Kräfte zu sparen. Dies stellte sich leider als Fehler raus, da kurz vor der letzten Abfahrt der Führende im Schlamm wegrutschte und die ganze Gruppe mehr oder weniger drüber fiel! 

In konnte am Waldausgang dann schon Maxi´s Gruppe sehen und mir war klar, dass es das eigentlich gewesen sein wird, da ich mit einem Krampf im kompletten rechten Bein kaum aufstehen konnte. Nach einer halben Ewigkeit in der auch Maxi´s Gruppe vorbeigefahren war saß ich dann endlich wieder auf dem Rad und trat ohne Rücksicht auf das Krampfende Bein in die Pedale. Kurz darauf war ich wieder dran und und konnte bis an Maxi´s Hinterrad aufschließen. Schön!, dachte ich eigentlich haste damit gerechnet, dass er deutlich schneller ist und so kommste gemeinsam mit ihm ins Ziel. Leider wählten Maxi und ein vorausfahrende Fahrer die falsche Linie auf der technische Abfahrt und Maxi fuhr sich einen Snakebite und überschlug sich, da der Reifen keine Luft mehr hatte. Ich wollte nicht über sein Rad fahren und bremse in einem Baum am Rand der Strecke. Nach Kurzen erkundigen über den Zustand von Maxi (der schon wieder auf den Beinen war!) setzte ich die Abfahrt und rollte den letzten Kilometer locker auf Asphalt ins Ziel. 


Zufriedenheit mit dem Ergebnis: 

Mein Ziel war top 100 und das habe ich erreicht!Unter Berücksichtigung, dass ich/wir so früh aufgestanden sind, uns nicht warm gefahren haben und die zwei Stürze dabei waren, ist das Ergebnis sogar noch besser!

Fazit Organisation: Naja wird immer teurer und auch die Starttüte immer kleiner! Außerdem waren die Verpflegungsposten wohl aus Zucker und zogen es vor im Auto zu sitzen!

Fazit Rennen: Man fährt halt hin, um den Leistungsstand mit denen der Vorjahre zu vergleichen.


----------



## ollibomb (21. April 2009)

huxley schrieb:


> Bin im Warwer Sand noch nicht gefahren, aber das müsste wohl diese Ecke sein: http://urly.de/5455



Moin 
Das ist der Warwer Sand. Würde dir vorschlagen das du mal mit Ortskundigen hinfährst da man sonst schnell an highlights (Rampe )vorbeifährt. Ich kenne auch nicht alles sonst könnten wir uns da mal treffen.

DER OLLI


----------



## ralfathome (21. April 2009)

moin,
tja und genau dort habe ich gestern den Kram geschnappt, den andere dort "vergessen" haben, um ihn an der nächsten Bushaltestelle zu entsorgen.

@ Christian und Maxi 

Gruß
ralf


----------



## FORT_man (21. April 2009)

RidinHigh schrieb:


> wenn das wetter so bleibt, werde ich am sonntag mal hinfahren..grüße



Hallöchen,

wir könnten von Bremen aus losfahren, Treffpunkt z.B. Weserwehr. Ich war am Montag-Nachmittag noch im Warwer Sand. Lohnt sich eigentlich immer.
Ich melde mich dazu noch. Mal kucken wie das Wetter so wird.
@ all:

wie sieht es denn in der nächsten Zeit mal mit den Harburger Bergen bei Hamburg aus? 
Man könnte vielleicht als Gruppe mit dem Metronom nach Harburg fahren, oder mit dem Auto?

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (22. April 2009)

So am Freitag habe ich endlich mal wider etwas Zeit:

MTBvD Biketreff um 15:00 Uhr bei Haus am Walde ! Mitfahren kann wer Lust. Das Tempo bestimmt der langsamste oder die langsamste. Tour wird nach Lust und Laune der erscheinenden Personen besprochen und festgelegt. 

Das Tragen eins Helms ist Pflicht und die Teilnehmer sind über den MTBvD versichert! 

Am Wochenende würde ich gegebenenfalls auch eine Tour ab Weser Wehr zum Wawer Sand anbieten, wenn Interesse besteht! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## ollibomb (22. April 2009)

Moin 
Wenn ihr am Wochenende zum Warwer Sand fahrt würde ich in Ristedt dazukommen kommt allerdings auf den Tag an und ich müsste ungefähr wissen wann ihr am Weserwehr losfahrt.

DER OLLI


----------



## Geestraider (22. April 2009)

WilliamEallace schrieb:


> hi
> 
> ne kaputt nicht wirklich aber die solln nach den ersten 500km zur wartung zwecks garantieerhaltung... und der dämpfer verliert bei mir ein bischen öl von daher sollt ich das jetzt wohl mal machen lassen



hatte ich letzt jahr bei meiner fox-gabel, hat ein bischen öl verloren und ein paar tage später hatte ich nur nen 60er federweg
das ärgerlich war das ich keine werkstatt gefunden hatte die fox-gabeln warten, also einschicken und hoffen das es schnell geht
hatte irgendwie 7-8tage gedauert und war auch nicht ganz billig, so um die 100 und´n keks.
wenn jemand ne werkstatt kennt die das vor ort machen möge er sich bitte melden, dann geht es nächstes mal vielleicht etwas schneller


----------



## kiko (22. April 2009)

Geestraider schrieb:


> hatte ich letzt jahr bei meiner fox-gabel, hat ein bischen öl verloren und ein paar tage später hatte ich nur nen 60er federweg
> das ärgerlich war das ich keine werkstatt gefunden hatte die fox-gabeln warten, also einschicken und hoffen das es schnell geht
> hatte irgendwie 7-8tage gedauert und war auch nicht ganz billig, so um die 100 und´n keks.
> wenn jemand ne werkstatt kennt die das vor ort machen möge er sich bitte melden, dann geht es nächstes mal vielleicht etwas schneller



bei fox gabeln wird man um den jährlichen service bei toxo nicht herumkommen.
auch ein händler in deiner nähe wird das nicht günstiger oder schneller hinbekommen, da die ersatzteile schon heftig teuer sind (dichtung 30-40/ buchsen um 30).

wenn ein aussenstehender einen service durchführt, sind "alle" ansprüche (gewährleistung/kulanz) gegenüber fox futsch.

also jährlich hinschicken. ich empfehle oktober.


----------



## juk (23. April 2009)

Gerade in der Zeit um und nach Oktober, ist mir das Mountie eigentlich recht wichtig. Da ist das Renner fahren immer so ungemütlich.


----------



## kiko (23. April 2009)

juk schrieb:


> Gerade in der Zeit um und nach Oktober, ist mir das Mountie eigentlich recht wichtig. Da ist das Renner fahren immer so ungemütlich.



jo, is schlecht, wenn man keine andere ausweichmöglichkeit hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (23. April 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> bei fox gabeln wird man um den jährlichen service bei toxo nicht herumkommen.
> auch ein händler in deiner nähe wird das nicht günstiger oder schneller hinbekommen, da die ersatzteile schon heftig teuer sind (dichtung 30-40/ buchsen um 30).
> 
> wenn ein aussenstehender einen service durchführt, sind "alle" ansprüche (gewährleistung/kulanz) gegenüber fox futsch.
> ...




Aus den besagten Gründen würde ich niemandem Fox Federelemente empfehlen! Ich fahre sie zwar auch, habe sie in den gut 2 Jahren aber auch nicht zur Wartung eingeschickt. Nur verhält sich die Sachlage mit der Garantie bei mir ein wenig anders!


----------



## DAMDAM (24. April 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> So am* Freitag* habe ich endlich mal wider etwas Zeit:
> 
> *MTBvD Biketreff um 15:00 Uhr bei Haus am Walde *! Mitfahren kann wer Lust. Das Tempo bestimmt der langsamste oder die langsamste. Tour wird nach Lust und Laune der erscheinenden Personen besprochen und festgelegt.
> 
> ...



Und jemand heute dabei?


----------



## tombremen (24. April 2009)

Moin,
hab von "Nordern" beim Spinning erfahren das man auf einem alten BW Truppenübungsplatz in Schwanewede biken kann.
Kennt sich da jemand aus der mir sagen kann wo das genau sein soll ? Ist das ne Sandkuhle mit n paar Huckels oder lohnt sich das für n Tagesausflug aus der Bremer City via Blockland da hin ??
Gruss tombremen


----------



## WilliamEallace (24. April 2009)

ich bin gleich dabei


----------



## kiko (24. April 2009)

...und noch etwas zum entspannen
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=393815


----------



## DAMDAM (25. April 2009)

So für kurz entschlossene: 

Ich wollte um 15 Uhr noch ne Runde drehen wenn Interesse besteht einfach melden! Wohin und wie lange ist mir relativ egal!


----------



## FORT_man (25. April 2009)

So, wie sieht es für morgen aus?
Ich fahre um 11:00 am Weserwehr vorbei, man könnte dann mal eine Runde drehen, Warwer Sand und danach noch weiter.
@ollibomb:
bist Du auch dabei? ich (wir) könnten dann gegen 12:00 am Warwer Sand vorbeikommen, die Einfahrt mit dem langen Sandweg (Helgolander Straße)

Gruß und bis morgen

Martin


----------



## ollibomb (25. April 2009)

N´abend 
Bin nicht dabei fahre morgen mit meinem anderen Spielzeug Offroad.
Beim nächstenmal bestimmt. Viel Spass.

DER Olli


----------



## juk (25. April 2009)

FORT_man schrieb:


> So, wie sieht es für morgen aus?
> Ich fahre um 11:00 am Weserwehr vorbei, man könnte dann mal eine Runde drehen, Warwer Sand und danach noch weiter.



Bin heute die fies windige RTF in Vegesack gefahren und von lächerlichen 118km mehr geschafft, als von unserer 170km MTB-Karfreitagstour. Mit mir musst Du also nicht rechnen.

bis demnäxt,
Jürgen


----------



## ralfathome (26. April 2009)

moin moin,
der Samstag war ein wenig anstrengend und deshalb ist morgen Entspannung angesagt.

11:00 Weserwehr paßt super, bin dabei.

Interressante Signatur, Juk!

ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (26. April 2009)

juk schrieb:


> Bin heute die fies windige RTF in Vegesack gefahren und von lächerlichen 118km mehr geschafft, als von unserer 170km MTB-Karfreitagstour. Mit mir musst Du also nicht rechnen.
> 
> bis demnäxt,
> Jürgen



Bin Gestern auf der gleichen Veranstaltung gewesen- plus 60km An-und Abfahrt
Daher heute auch nur entspanntes Rollen auf dem Tandem geplant.
Ciao
dino


----------



## mr.jump (26. April 2009)

wie alt seid ihr denn so alle? also ich bin gerade mal 17 und habe mir vor kurzem ein Cube Acid zugelgt es macht ech mega Bock mit dem rumzuheitzen, aber ich muss noch ein bisschen Erfahrung sammeln. Klar kann ich Fahrrad fahren, aber ich muss noch meine Grenzen kennlernen etc. und mich überwinden könne Das kommt ja ehh alles mit der Zeit. Aber es ist ja schon schei... wenn alle dann immer auf einen warten müssen. Zusammengefasst: Sortiert ihr euch nach dem Fahrstil oder den Fähigkeiten?!?!^^
aber sonst bin ich natürlich gut ausgestatt. Schöne Hose, Trikot, Helm, Schuhe.. ect. Nicht das ihr denkt, dass ihr hier voll den Laien habt Power habe ich ohne Ende^^


----------



## Geestraider (26. April 2009)

@ Ralf, Martin & dem Bremer Franken
Trimm Dich im Warwer Sand
War ne schöne kleine Runde heute So können wir uns ruhig öfter mal zufällig übern weg fahren


----------



## Reiky (26. April 2009)

mr.jump schrieb:


> wie alt seid ihr denn so alle? also ich bin gerade mal 17 und habe mir vor kurzem ein Cube Acid zugelgt es macht ech mega Bock mit dem rumzuheitzen, aber ich muss noch ein bisschen Erfahrung sammeln. Klar kann ich Fahrrad fahren, aber ich muss noch meine Grenzen kennlernen etc. und mich überwinden könne Das kommt ja ehh alles mit der Zeit. Aber es ist ja schon schei... wenn alle dann immer auf einen warten müssen. Zusammengefasst: Sortiert ihr euch nach dem Fahrstil oder den Fähigkeiten?!?!^^
> aber sonst bin ich natürlich gut ausgestatt. Schöne Hose, Trikot, Helm, Schuhe.. ect. Nicht das ihr denkt, dass ihr hier voll den Laien habt Power habe ich ohne Ende^^



edit


----------



## RidinHigh (27. April 2009)

Moin, war am Freitag in Achim (Öllager)..Wetter war geil, nur war ich scheinbar der einzigste Biker dort, bis auf Trekkingfahrer mit Vollschutz und Gepäckträgertaschen..naja, der Weg von Bremen ist ok, nicht sehr schön aber easy..für Flachlandverhältnisse auf jeden Fall ganz lustig, bin 2h die Trails abgefahren, leider ohne roten Faden, mußte mich erstmal orientieren..hoffe es kommt demnächst mal jemand mit oder Treffen dort! Werde als nächstes mal den Warwer Sand "abchecken"


----------



## mr.jump (27. April 2009)

ich war auch im Öllager können uns ja mal treffen wann biste da denn das nächste mal? und wie biste überhaupt?


----------



## mr.jump (28. April 2009)

also ich hätte mal Bock auf ne schöne tour im Raum Achim/Bremen etc. Wär hätte den Interesse?


----------



## WilliamEallace (28. April 2009)

mr.jump schrieb:


> also ich hätte mal Bock auf ne schöne tour im Raum Achim/Bremen etc. Wär hätte den Interesse?



ich^^ wo aus bremen kommst denn genau her?

mfg


----------



## FORT_man (29. April 2009)

Hat jemand Lust, am Freitag eine Runde zu drehen? Ich schon, das Wetter soll ja wieder besser werden.
Vorschlag:
Syke-Barrien, Bruchhausen-Vilsen oder Warwer Sand. 
Treffen vorher am Weserwehr, Uhrzeit ist natürlich noch verhandelbar, ich kucke hier morgen nochmal rein

Gruß Martinez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollibomb (30. April 2009)

Moin
Wäre dabei. Uhrzeit und Ort; beuge mich der evtl. entstehenden mehrheit schau bis morgen nochmal rein. 

DER OLLI


----------



## FORT_man (1. Mai 2009)

Hallo Olli,

ich werde um 12:00 an der Anfahrt zum Warwer Sand sein, das ist der längere Sandweg, wo wir uns schon mal getroffen haben (Helgolander Straße)
Hoffe, das ist jetzt nicht zu kurzfristig, war etwas später gestern 

Gruß und vielleicht bis gleich

Martin


----------



## RidinHigh (1. Mai 2009)

hi, werde heute mal richtung uni starten, warwer sand is ne ganze ecke von mir, schätze ca. 25 km..lohnt sich der weg denn wirklich??also im vergleich zum öllager, welches näher dran ist???würde gerne im juni in den harz für 1-2 tage, falls jemand interesse hat!!!grüße


----------



## PhatBiker (1. Mai 2009)

Ich war heute im Marßeler Wald und hab ein paar Fotos mitgebracht.
Der weg von mir (Walle) aus hat sich gelohnt. 
Ist ein schöner Biker Spielplatz. 

@RidinHigh : Vieleicht können wir mit djla-chriz mal eine nette dreier gruppe bilden.

               Grüße   - Stefan -


----------



## ralfathome (1. Mai 2009)

moin,
vom Weserwehr aus ist das Oellager näher und z.B. aus der Neustadt der Warwer Sand. Oder kurz: ist in etwa gleich weit.

Warwer Sand bedeutet xc pur, während im Oellager ja auch ein bischen gebuddelt worden ist (tables und doubles nennt man das wohl, allerdings ist in den letzten Wochen auch schon wieder zurückgebaut worden)


----------



## FORT_man (2. Mai 2009)

Hallöchen,

wir waren heute noch mal im Warwer Sand, prima Gegend, lohnt sich immer wieder 
Ich habe sogar "die Rampe" beinahe geschafft, Olli ist da noch mal hochgefahren, prima.
An alle Neuen:
einfach mal mitfahren, Treffen werden hier abgemacht.
Da habe ich dann auch gleich mal ne Frage:
Wo ist denn der Marßeler Wald, ist das weit von Bremen? 

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (2. Mai 2009)

FORT_man schrieb:


> ...wir waren heute noch mal im Warwer Sand...



na toll, und ich fahr in den harz


----------



## PhatBiker (2. Mai 2009)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> Wo ist denn der Marßeler Wald, ist das weit von Bremen?
> 
> Gruß Martin




Der Marßeler Wald ist in Bremen - Nord, gleich neben Ritterhude was ja  Niedersachsen ist.
Und wie weit ? Hab kein Tacho dran deswegen nur eine schätzung von mir,
von Walle aus so cirka 12-14 kilometer (?)

Laut Karte sind es 8,5-9 km und der Wald heist eigendlich 
"Pellens Park"

     Gruß   - Stefan -


----------



## dinosaur (2. Mai 2009)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Der Marßeler Wald ist in Bremen - Nord, gleich neben Ritterhude was ja  Niedersachsen ist.
> Und wie weit ? Hab kein Tacho dran deswegen nur eine schätzung von mir,
> von Walle aus so cirka 12-14 kilometer (?)
> 
> ...



Laut interner Sprachregelung ist dieses Gebiet die "Norderweiterung" des AB-trails
Da gibt's auch 'ne schöne Steilabfahrt (bei der Turnhalle) mit springenden Bäumen (Fotos auf Seite 7/8 in meinem alten Album)

Ciao
dino


----------



## PhatBiker (2. Mai 2009)

Da gibt es aber mehr wie nur eine Abfahrt.
Welche Turnhalle meinst Du? Die an den Pausenhof der Helsinkischule oder die große an der Staderlandstr.?


----------



## riser (2. Mai 2009)

Mahlzeit!

Hab heute kurzentschlossen auch mal wieder einen Abstecher zum Warwer Sand gemacht, mit der Absicht an den Kanten und Kuppen ein bischen was zum Hüpfen zu finden. Bin sogar fündig geworden und mit etwas spartanischer bautechnischer Improvisation hab ich mich neben dem bekannten Spaßhügel auch noch an 2 Kanten getraut, an denen man mit etwas Übung einen ganz vernünftigen Hüpfer hinbekommen sollte.
Außerdem habe ich einen der großen Baumstämme direkt an der Sandkuhle befahrbar gemacht. 
War somit heute mal ne ganz nette Abwechslung zum üblichen Programm. Nicht so professionel wie im Öllager aber dafür dichter dran .

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## ollibomb (2. Mai 2009)

riser schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Hab heute kurzentschlossen auch mal wieder einen Abstecher zum Warwer Sand gemacht, mit der Absicht an den Kanten und Kuppen ein bischen was zum Hüpfen zu finden. Bin sogar fündig geworden und mit etwas spartanischer bautechnischer Improvisation hab ich mich neben dem bekannten Spaßhügel auch noch an 2 Kanten getraut, an denen man mit etwas Übung einen ganz vernünftigen Hüpfer hinbekommen sollte.
> Außerdem habe ich einen der großen Baumstämme direkt an der Sandkuhle befahrbar gemacht.
> ...



Moin
Ach du warst das. Dachte mir na ob der woll aus dem Forum ist. Wir sind gerade mit unserem Hund ne runde gedreht. Warst gerade bei Baumstamm. Vieleicht klappt es ja mal mit ner Runde.   
DER OLLI


----------



## mr.jump (2. Mai 2009)

wie fahrt ihr denn so alle? Das hört sich alles soo megaa professionell an Kann man da auch also sportlicher Mittelfahrer mitkommen? Über Bäume springen und son Kram mach ich noch gar nit!!  Kann man trotzdem das mal probieren?


----------



## dinosaur (2. Mai 2009)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Da gibt es aber mehr wie nur eine Abfahrt.
> Welche Turnhalle meinst Du? Die an den Pausenhof der Helsinkischule oder die große an der Staderlandstr.?



hier:http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...73282,8.725762&spn=0.001169,0.002403&t=h&z=19


----------



## ohneworte (2. Mai 2009)

mr.jump schrieb:


> wie fahrt ihr denn so alle? Das hört sich alles soo megaa professionell an Kann man da auch also sportlicher Mittelfahrer mitkommen? Über Bäume springen und son Kram mach ich noch gar nit!!  Kann man trotzdem das mal probieren?



Klar! Ich Lusche fahr ja auch mal mit!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## mr.jump (2. Mai 2009)

das ist gut also ich würde mich schon also sehr sportlich einschätzen, bin jetzt aber nit son ein Freak der jeden Tag 3 h fährt und so extreme Sprünge macht^^... Nochwas: Ich habe das Gefühl, dass ich mit meinen 17 Jajhren hier allein bin;D Wenn ich mir so die Fotos angucken, erkenne ich hauptsächlich Erwachsene ?!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollibomb (2. Mai 2009)

Moin
Hier sind alle einwenig jung geblieben. 

DER OLLI


----------



## FORT_man (2. Mai 2009)

Hallöchen,

ich schließe mich auch Olli an, hier sind alle ein wenig jung geblieben, Alter oder so spielen keine Rolle.
Wilde Downhill-Todessprünge machen wir hier auch nicht, was zählt ist, das wir zusammen locker durch die Wälder über die Trails fahren.
Apropos:
Wenn es morgen nicht in Strömen regnet, werde ich um 11:30 am Weserwehr sein, um eine lockere Runde zu drehen. Kommt wer mit?
Vielleicht mal wieder nach Syke?

Gruß und bis denne

Martin


----------



## WilliamEallace (2. Mai 2009)

wenn es dich beruigt: ich bin auch erst 19 und fahr ab und zu mal mit wenn mein fahrrad nich mal wieder nen platten hat(mitlerweile der 17. seit oktober letzten jahres) und ja ich habe die mäntel durchsucht da is nix drin loch is ja auch imer wo anders das loch

@ damdam erinnerst dich noch an unsere tour letztes we? nen tag später stand mein bike mit 2 platten reifen im keller -.-


----------



## ohneworte (2. Mai 2009)

WilliamEallace schrieb:


> wenn es dich beruigt: ich bin auch erst 19 und fahr ab und zu mal mit wenn mein fahrrad nich mal wieder nen platten hat(mitlerweile der 17. seit oktober letzten jahres) und ja ich habe die mäntel durchsucht da is nix drin loch is ja auch imer wo anders das loch
> 
> @ damdam erinnerst dich noch an unsere tour letztes we? nen tag später stand mein bike mit 2 platten reifen im keller -.-



Geht meinem Alu-Fully am Hinterrad genauso!


----------



## mr.jump (3. Mai 2009)

cool... dann werde ich wohl bei der nächsten Gelegenheit mitfahren @ WilliamEallace: wo kommste denn her? HB,Achim,Syke etc.?


----------



## RidinHigh (3. Mai 2009)

da schein ich hier der älteste zu sein mit unglaublichen 32..aber man ist ja bekanntlich so alt wie man sich anfühlt[email protected]: hast du eventuell nen tip für den harz, hatte mir auch was rausgesucht, aber vielleicht mal ne gute tagestour? sonntags bin ich meist schwimmen und entspannen, aber vielleicht kann man sich ja mal freitags abends oder samstag auf ne tour treffen???


----------



## riser (3. Mai 2009)

Moin!

@ RidinHigh

Da glaubst du falsch. Mit 32 bist du hier altersmäßig quasi mittendrin. Genauso wie ich mit meinen 29 Lenzen.

@ Ollibomb

Oh, da waren einige mit Hund. War es die kleine Familie mit Großeltern, die hinter mir im Wald verschwunden sind?

Wegen ner gemeinsamen Tour herzlich gerne mal. Wird aber wahrscheinlich meist kurzfristig sein bei mir. Wegen Job und Familie usw. Kennst du wahrscheinlich.


Gruß 
Dirk


----------



## dinosaur (3. Mai 2009)

RidinHigh schrieb:


> da schein ich hier der älteste zu sein mit unglaublichen 32..aber man ist ja bekanntlich so alt wie man sich anfühlt



Den Alltersvorsitz muß natürlich der *Dinosaur*ier für sich in Anspruch nehmen.
Das junge Gemüse lassen wir aber gerne mitspielen (-fahren)
Und Windschatten geben wir auch gerne
Die graue Masse unterm Helm mag zwar nicht mehr so heftig geschüttelt werden, hat aber dafür viele trails abgespeichert
Ciao
dino


----------



## mr.jump (3. Mai 2009)

soso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (3. Mai 2009)

RidinHigh schrieb:


> da schein ich hier der älteste zu sein mit unglaublichen 32..aber man ist ja bekanntlich so alt wie man sich anfühlt[email protected]: hast du eventuell nen tip für den harz, hatte mir auch was rausgesucht, aber vielleicht mal ne gute tagestour? sonntags bin ich meist schwimmen und entspannen, aber vielleicht kann man sich ja mal freitags abends oder samstag auf ne tour treffen???




Mit dem Dino kann ich nicht ganz mithalten, aber die 32 hab ich bereits überschritten! Dafür kenn ich mich wieder in anderen Gefilden von Bremen südlich von Bremen aus!


----------



## Geestraider (3. Mai 2009)

RidinHigh schrieb:


> [email protected]: hast du eventuell nen tip für den harz, hatte mir auch was rausgesucht, aber vielleicht mal ne gute tagestour?



also rund um braunlage kenn ich mich besser aus als im warwer sand (da muss ich mich ja bekanntlich noch von ralf guiden lassen) allerdings würde ich bei gutem wetter an wochenenden die ganze gegend rund um den brocken meiden, da sieht man vor lauter wandergreisen die bäume nicht mehr für ne tagestour muss man aber garnicht unbedingt bis in den hochharz rein. da kann man schon von seesen aus super touren fahren und dabei noch ne gute 3/4stunde anfahrzeit sparen.


----------



## DiRtJuMpAK09 (4. Mai 2009)

Hi, wollte auch mal nen bisschen mit anderen fahren!

Ich fahre MTB Dirt Bike und komme aus Achim! Kenn mich selber auch gut im Öllager aus...haben da ja auch eine Line, Shores und Drops!

Wer interesse hat soll mich mal anschreiben oder einfach hier rein!

PS: Ich denke mal das ich zu den jüngeren Fahrern gehöre


----------



## mr.jump (4. Mai 2009)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA... einer aus ACHIM!! ICh bin auch aus Achim!! Lass mal zusammen fahren Wo wohnste genau? Bierden? Uesen??! Wie alt biste ?^^


----------



## hbstylahb (4. Mai 2009)

hallo alle zusamm bin aus bremen hab durch einen freund der in heidelberg wohnt den geschmack an mtb fahren gefunden coole landschaften coole kurven alles feeling pur wie auch immer wollt mal fragen wo es hier in bremen solch gute läden gibt wo man sich das eine oder andere gute mtb (canyon, tomac,rouky mountain ) all diese marken halt besorgen kann??? würd mich freuen wenn jmd ahnung hat und evt. auch beraten kann peace bis denn


----------



## ohneworte (4. Mai 2009)

hbstylahb schrieb:


> hallo alle zusamm bin aus bremen hab durch einen freund der in heidelberg wohnt den geschmack an mtb fahren gefunden coole landschaften coole kurven alles feeling pur wie auch immer wollt mal fragen wo es hier in bremen solch gute läden gibt wo man sich das eine oder andere gute mtb (canyon, tomac,rouky mountain ) all diese marken halt besorgen kann??? würd mich freuen wenn jmd ahnung hat und evt. auch beraten kann peace bis denn



HI,

also Canyon bekommst Du nur direkt per Versand. Beim Fahrradprofi in Scheessel (  http://www.fahrradprofi.info/  ) kannst Du Rockys finden.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (4. Mai 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> also Canyon bekommst Du nur direkt per Versand.



Aber det sind ja keene Fahrräder, hab ich mir sagen lassen!


----------



## DAMDAM (4. Mai 2009)

hbstylahb schrieb:


> hallo alle zusamm bin aus bremen hab durch einen freund der in heidelberg wohnt den geschmack an mtb fahren gefunden coole landschaften coole kurven alles feeling pur wie auch immer wollt mal fragen wo es hier in bremen solch gute läden gibt wo man sich das eine oder andere gute mtb (canyon, tomac,rouky mountain ) all diese marken halt besorgen kann??? würd mich freuen wenn jmd ahnung hat und evt. auch beraten kann peace bis denn



Sonst kannste auch bei Stadler (www.Zweirad-Stadler.de) mal schauen! Die Beratung da ist meist erst auf nachfrage gut, aber dort kannste sehr viele Räder einmal Probefahren!


----------



## hbstylahb (4. Mai 2009)

danke an euch werd mal schauen was passend ist für mich...


----------



## ohneworte (4. Mai 2009)

juk schrieb:


> Aber det sind ja keene Fahrräder, hab ich mir sagen lassen!



Wenn Du das sagst...


----------



## hbstylahb (4. Mai 2009)

danke trotzdem


----------



## WilliamEallace (5. Mai 2009)

juk schrieb:


> Aber det sind ja keene Fahrräder, hab ich mir sagen lassen!



 jedes mal dies diskriminierung von fahrradhändlern gegenüber canyon(fahren)


----------



## DAMDAM (5. Mai 2009)

Wie sieht es denn heute um 17:30 Uhr mit ner Runde AB-trail oder morgen um 17:30Uhr aus?


----------



## WilliamEallace (5. Mai 2009)

morgen wär ich dabei erstmal vorne und hinten flicken war die letzten tage in hamburg.. gerad erst wiedergekommen deswegen heut noch nich


----------



## baluweb (5. Mai 2009)

Servus zusammen,
nach Projektabschluss Häuslebau melde ich mich mal vorsichtig wieder zurück. Wie ich sehe, ist das Forum immer in Bewegung! Ich habe nach langer Zeit zwar erst selten den Zweiradesel bewegt, werde hier aber verstärkt ein Auge auf die Wochenendausfahrten haben. Da muss die Kondition über den Kampf kommen...



RidinHigh schrieb:


> tip für den harz, hatte mir auch was rausgesucht, aber vielleicht mal ne gute tagestour?



@RidinHigh: Vorschläge je nach Vorliebe, Tourenlänge und Startpunkt:
=> Wolfswarte (z.B. Altenau)
=> Tante Ju (z.B. Altenau, Osterrode)
=> Schalke (z.B Altenau, Schulenberg)
Für weitere Info's kurz Bedarf melden...

Bis zur nächsten Tour
Marc


----------



## ollibomb (5. Mai 2009)

Moin 
@fortman
Hier einpaar Videos von einem Trail der geht von ungefahr 300hm auf 90hm runter und ist so ca. 8 km lang,
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epVd2YJp108&feature=related"]YouTube - Spiegeleierweg Part I[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3CdfLz8nQg&feature=related"]YouTube - Spiegeleierweg Part II[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnLlzV_ufAQ&feature=related"]YouTube - Spiegeleierweg Part III[/ame] 
der 3. Part ist der Anstrengenste. aber super Geiler Trail-Downhill. 
Der Produzent der Videos hat noch ein paar andere nette Videos von der gegend.

DER OLLI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (5. Mai 2009)

WilliamEallace schrieb:


> jedes mal dies diskriminierung von fahrradhändlern gegenüber canyon(fahren)



Hey Juk,

seit wann verkaufst Du Fahrräder?


----------



## ohneworte (5. Mai 2009)

ollibomb schrieb:


> Moin
> @fortman
> Hier einpaar Videos von einem Trail der geht von ungefahr 300hm auf 90hm runter und ist so ca. 8 km lang,
> YouTube - Spiegeleierweg Part I
> ...




Wo soll der noch mal sein?


----------



## DAMDAM (5. Mai 2009)

ollibomb schrieb:


> Moin
> @fortman
> Hier einpaar Videos von einem Trail der geht von ungefahr 300hm auf 90hm runter und ist so ca. 8 km lang,
> 
> ...



Wo ist das denn?


----------



## FORT_man (5. Mai 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Wo ist das denn?



Hallo Olli,

die Videos scheinen hier ja auf Interesse zu stoßen. 
War das nicht im Raum Bückeburg oder so? Entfernung von Bremen?

Gruß Martin


----------



## juk (5. Mai 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hey Juk,
> 
> seit wann verkaufst Du Fahrräder?



Ich verkauf nix! Schon gar nicht mein Canyon! 


Edit:
Morgen 1730 wäre ich auch dabei. Aber NUR BEI GUTEM WETTER!


----------



## Nilsson (6. Mai 2009)

geile videos vom olli... fett

-und ich bin auch bald wieder dabei, vieleicht noch 3 wochen???

also bis bald 
nilz


----------



## DAMDAM (6. Mai 2009)

juk schrieb:


> Ich verkauf nix! Schon gar nicht mein Canyon!
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Morgen 1730 wäre ich auch dabei. Aber NUR BEI GUTEM WETTER!



Warten wir mal das Wetter ab, bei Regen muss ich auch nicht durch den Schlamm!


----------



## juk (6. Mai 2009)

Sieht doch ganz gut aus! Ich guck um 1730 mal am HaW vorbei. Entweder es ist jemand da oder nich...


----------



## ollibomb (6. Mai 2009)

Moin
Das freut mich das da Interesse besteht. Der Trail geht vom Bückeberg nach Obernkirchen. Und ist von Bremen bzw. Syke ca. 100km entfernt. Wenn da Interesse besteht würde ich da ne Guide machen.
Hier noch ein Sat Bild von dem Gebiet:http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...4,9.170837&spn=0.047384,0.109863&z=13&iwloc=A

DER OLLI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (6. Mai 2009)

juk schrieb:


> Ich verkauf nix! Schon gar nicht mein Canyon!
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Morgen 1730 wäre ich auch dabei. Aber NUR BEI GUTEM WETTER!



Was ist das denn für eine Eierfeile?


----------



## Geestraider (6. Mai 2009)

schönes video, und vorbildlich ohne helm gefahren, so gehört sich das


----------



## ollibomb (6. Mai 2009)

Geestraider schrieb:


> schönes video, und vorbildlich ohne helm gefahren, so gehört sich das



Moin 
Da kann ich nix für das es noch jemand gibt der oben ohne fährt.
Ich würde da nicht ohne fahren. 

DER OLLI


----------



## Geestraider (6. Mai 2009)

ich fahre nie ohne helm wenns schneller wird oder ins gelände geht. ohne ist einfach nur leichtsinn, ich weiß wovon ich rede, habe mich vor 2 jahren mal böse ohne helm abgelegt. blöderweise auch noch im stadtverkehr, und asphalt ist verdammt hart. mit ner dicken fresse sieht man nicht echt besser aus


----------



## juk (7. Mai 2009)

Oh bitte keine Helmdiskussion hier! Wir sind doch alle erwachsen und ein Stück Eigenverantwortung sollte jedem zugemutet werden. Fortsetzung bitte, bitte unter Sonstige Bikethemen oder den Admin fragen ob er nen Bereich "Sinnlose Diskussionen" anlegen kann.


----------



## DAMDAM (7. Mai 2009)

Wie sieht es denn morgen aus? 15:00 Uhr oder 17:30 Uhr treffen bei HaW?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (7. Mai 2009)

Soooo... jetzt gibt es kein zurück mehr! Nachdem ich mich seit November darauf vorbereitet habe, stehe ich seit heute als Einzelstarter auf der Meldeliste des 24 Std-Rennens in Chemnitz am 20./21.06.09... so langsam bekomme ich ein wenig Bammel  

Grüße

Maxi


----------



## DiRtJuMpAK09 (7. Mai 2009)

mr.jump schrieb:


> JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA... einer aus ACHIM!! ICh bin auch aus Achim!! Lass mal zusammen fahren Wo wohnste genau? Bierden? Uesen??! Wie alt biste ?^^



Ne komme aus baden, wohne ca. 2min vom spot im öllager weg! Bin 15jahre alt!

Vill. kenn ich dich ja? biste öfters mal da? Bin nämlich fast jeden tag da...fahren und buddeln!


----------



## PhatBiker (7. Mai 2009)

DiRtJuMpAK09 schrieb:


> Ne komme aus baden, wohne ca. 2min vom spot im öllager weg! Bin 15jahre alt!
> 
> Vill. kenn ich dich ja? biste öfters mal da? Bin nämlich fast jeden tag da...fahren und buddeln!




Samstag auch? Komme aus HB mit ein Kumpel.


----------



## FORT_man (7. Mai 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn morgen aus? 15:00 Uhr oder 17:30 Uhr treffen bei HaW?



Ich hätte wohl Lust, morgen am späten Nachmittag nochmal eine kleine Runde zu drehen. 
Ich weiß noch nicht, wie lange ich morgen arbeiten muß, 17:30 würde mir besser passen.
Ich werde mich morgen noch mal melden.

Gruß Martinez


----------



## djla-chriz (8. Mai 2009)

Hey an alle!
Wir sind morgen ab 14.30 ca am Öllager und starten von bremen-hauptbahnhof aus, 13.30 treffen da, dann gehts los mitm zug ticket kosten sind 3,70 fürs ticket und 3,00 fürs bike, wer interesse hat einfach durch bimmeln 017623468924, ob anfänger oder pro alle willkommen, wenn ihr doch spontan kommen wollt einfach gegen 13.30h vorm HBF in bremen sein oder wir sehen uns vor ort am öllager!
LG Christian


----------



## FORT_man (8. Mai 2009)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Ich werde mich morgen noch mal melden.
> 
> Gruß Martinez



Meldung: Das wird bei mir heute nix mit biken, ich habe noch zu viele andere Sachen auf dem Zettel

Gruß und bis die Tage

Martinez


----------



## djla-chriz (8. Mai 2009)

biste morgen dabei ? sind bisher nur zwei leute :S wäre cool wenn wir noch ein paar mehr zusammen kriegen


----------



## FORT_man (8. Mai 2009)

Hallöchen,

ich fahre morgen übers Wochenende in die Heimat nach Münster und komme erst am Sonntag-Nachmittag zurück. Wird also leider nix.
Vielleicht ist ja jemand da, der Euch noch ein paar Trails hier in der Umgebung zeigt 

Gruß und bis die Tage

Martinez


----------



## juk (9. Mai 2009)

Hat morgen jemand Lust auf ne Tour in den Warwer Sand?


----------



## DiRtJuMpAK09 (9. Mai 2009)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Samstag auch? Komme aus HB mit ein Kumpel.



Bin in ca. 15min beim spot also 15uhr! Nen trupp mit Bmxer'n ist auch da...

E: Heute wird nen bisschen gebuddelt, schaufeln und etc. sind vorhanden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## postpunk (9. Mai 2009)

@juk:

Würde zum Warwer Sand mitkommen, kenne aber leider keinen schönen Weg dahin, nur die Straße.

Zeitlich würde ich mittags/früher Nachmittag vorschlagen.

Grüße,

Andreas


----------



## juk (9. Mai 2009)

postpunk schrieb:


> @juk:
> 
> Würde zum Warwer Sand mitkommen, kenne aber leider keinen schönen Weg dahin, nur die Straße.



Besser als nix! Ohne Guide würde ich es vermutlich nicht wieder finden.
13 Uhr ab Weserwehr?

bis denne,
Jürgen


----------



## postpunk (9. Mai 2009)

super. dann bis morgen um 13:00.

Andreas


----------



## PhatBiker (9. Mai 2009)

Nein, ich bin den Double nicht gesprungen.


----------



## ralfathome (12. Mai 2009)

baluweb schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> nach Projektabschluss Häuslebau melde ich mich mal vorsichtig wieder zurück. [...]
> Marc


welcome back Marc,
diese Schneetour im November war tatsächlich meine letzte in Garlstedt.

Wird mal wieder Zeit......


----------



## ohneworte (13. Mai 2009)

Moin,

möchte irgendjemand Freitag nachmittag eine Runde Biken?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## DAMDAM (13. Mai 2009)

jup ! Wann und wo denn? (am Freitag)


----------



## ohneworte (13. Mai 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> jup ! Wann und wo denn? (am Freitag)



Mach mal einen Vorschlag 14.30 oder 15.00 HAW? Oder Weserwehr?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## baluweb (13. Mai 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> welcome back Marc,
> diese Schneetour im November war tatsächlich meine letzte in Garlstedt.
> 
> Wird mal wieder Zeit......



Gerne! Wie sieht es am WE aus?
Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (13. Mai 2009)

Hey Maxi, ich nehme mal an für eine Fahrgemeinschaft Richtung C-Z biste nicht zu haben, oder? 

Nimmt sonst noch jemand am Marathon in Clausthal-Zellerfeld teil? Volle Distanz am bestens, dann muss keiner auf den anderen ewig & 3 Tage warten. 

bis denne,
Jürgen


----------



## ralfathome (13. Mai 2009)

baluweb schrieb:


> Gerne! Wie sieht es am WE aus?
> Gruß Marc


leider nicht so gut. Bei mir wird das an diesem WE nix. Vielleicht 'ne kleine Runde hier oder mit dem Renner auf der Straße.

Das gilt leider auch für C-Z, obwohl das schon verlockend klingt.

Bis bald mal wieder
ralf


----------



## maxihb (13. Mai 2009)

@ juk

stimmt, nach c-z kommen wir zu zweit... solltest du auch in bad h. nächsten monat starten, sollten wir uns über eine Fahrgemeinschaft unterhalten...

Ich weiß nicht ob Dino Sonntag auch fahren möchte, ich meine er hätte gesagt, dass er auch den Harzcup fahren wollte...

@Marc

morgen Nachmittag wollte ich in Garlstedt ein kleines Ründchen drehen, am WE bin ich auf dem Mara... wir sollten aber sicher an den kommenden Wochenenden einen Termin finden können 


Grüße


----------



## dinosaur (13. Mai 2009)

maxihb schrieb:


> @ juk
> ...
> 
> Ich weiß nicht ob Dino Sonntag auch fahren möchte, ich meine er hätte gesagt, dass er auch den Harzcup fahren wollte...
> ...



Nö
Samstag werd ich wohl hier noch ein paar Strassenkilometer sammeln bei der RTF und in Altenau dann wieder ins Gelände
Ciao
dino


----------



## DAMDAM (14. Mai 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Mach mal einen Vorschlag 14.30 oder 15.00 HAW? Oder Weserwehr?
> 
> Gruss
> Jens



Was dir besser passt! Mir passt beides. Sonst lass uns doch 15:00 Uhr sagen, dann haste etwas mehr Luft?

Gruß Christian


----------



## baluweb (14. Mai 2009)

maxihb schrieb:


> @ juk
> @Marc
> morgen Nachmittag wollte ich in Garlstedt ein kleines Ründchen drehen
> Grüße



Wann? Wo? Ich schau mal, ob ich dazu stoßen kann...
CU Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (14. Mai 2009)

baluweb schrieb:


> Wann? Wo? Ich schau mal, ob ich dazu stoßen kann...
> CU Marc



Kann ich dir noch nicht ganz genau sagen... mein Reifen will nicht so schnell dicht gehen wie ich das gerne hätte 

EDIT: Heute gehts mit dem Renner los, der etwas zu leichte Racing Ralph braucht ein wenig Zeit zum "REIFEN"


----------



## DAMDAM (14. Mai 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Was dir besser passt! Mir passt beides. Sonst lass uns doch 15:00 Uhr sagen, dann haste etwas mehr Luft?
> 
> Gruß Christian



am HaW um 15:00 Uhr würde mir am besten passen und dann locker den Abtrail ?


----------



## baluweb (14. Mai 2009)

maxihb schrieb:


> Kann ich dir noch nicht ganz genau sagen... mein Reifen will nicht so schnell dicht gehen wie ich das gerne hätte
> 
> EDIT: Heute gehts mit dem Renner los, der etwas zu leichte Racing Ralph braucht ein wenig Zeit zum "REIFEN"



...dann brauche ich ja nicht zu warten...Asphalttrennscheiben habe isch nisch...ich mach mich dann auf in den Wald! Marc


----------



## ohneworte (14. Mai 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> am HaW um 15:00 Uhr würde mir am besten passen und dann locker den Abtrail ?



Hi Christian,

so lass uns das machen. Bis morgen am HaW.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## kiko (14. Mai 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> ..... Renner auf der Straße.
> Bis bald mal wieder



so
12
ww
süd


----------



## ohneworte (15. Mai 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Christian,
> 
> so lass uns das machen. Bis morgen am HaW.
> 
> ...




Bleibt es bei dem Wetter dabei?


----------



## DAMDAM (15. Mai 2009)

Jo bleibt dabei! und danke habe deine PN bekommen, wenn das die alte Nummer ist habe ich die schon


----------



## ohneworte (15. Mai 2009)

Hi,

schöne ruhige zerkratzte Runde mit Christian und Dino! War heute tatsächlich nur ein knapper 24er Schnitt auuf dem AB-Trail. Also durchaus locker fahrbar!

Und vor allen Dingen entgegen der Wetterprognose komplett trocken!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ralfathome (16. Mai 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> so
> 12
> ww
> süd


geht klar.
Wir könnten den Treff auch zum BK verlegen und bei 'nem Becher Kaffee ausdiskutieren ob wir die Dackelschneider tatsächlich über die Baustelle WW schleppen wollen.

bis denn dann
ralf


----------



## kiko (16. Mai 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> geht klar.
> Wir könnten den Treff auch zum BK verlegen und bei 'nem Becher Kaffee ausdiskutieren ob wir die Dackelschneider tatsächlich über die Baustelle WW schleppen wollen.
> 
> bis denn dann
> ralf



ok.
für kaff bin ich immer zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (16. Mai 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> ok.
> für kaff bin ich immer zu haben



Mäuse fängt man bekanntlich mit Speck... und den Kiko mit nem Kaff!


----------



## ralfathome (16. Mai 2009)

@Jens: es war doch klar das die Maus vorher noch an den Speck will.


----------



## FORT_man (16. Mai 2009)

Was liegt eigentlich morgen an? Kleine MTB-Runde vielleicht nach Syke oder so?
Ich kucke hier morgen früh noch mal rein.

Gruß und bis denne

Martin


----------



## MTBRafi (17. Mai 2009)

Bin ein bisschen spät dran heute, würde deshalb erst gegen 14h oder so losradeln. Vielleicht kommt ja dann jemand zum WW? Oder gibt es konkrete Pläne für Treffen anderswo?

Grüße,

Rafael


----------



## FORT_man (17. Mai 2009)

Bin auch ein bischen spät dran heute, jetzt fängt es auch noch an zu regnen 
Bei mit wird das heute nix

Gruß und bis die Tage

Martin


----------



## juk (17. Mai 2009)

"Die Hölle von Clausthal-Zellerfeld"
Ein Drama in 3 Akten.

Nur mit allerletzter Kraft überlebt. Altenau ist Kinderkram dagegen!

Gute Nacht!
Jürgen


----------



## kiko (17. Mai 2009)

juk schrieb:


> "Die Hölle von Clausthal-Zellerfeld"
> Ein Drama in 3 Akten.
> 
> Nur mit allerletzter Kraft überlebt. Altenau ist Kinderkram dagegen!
> ...



häää, kein bericht?
wenn meine schadenfreunde nich mindestens 1* täglich gestillt wird, kann ich nich gut schlafen.
tu mir dat nich an.


----------



## maxihb (17. Mai 2009)

juk schrieb:


> "Die Hölle von Clausthal-Zellerfeld"
> Ein Drama in 3 Akten.
> 
> Nur mit allerletzter Kraft überlebt. Altenau ist Kinderkram dagegen!
> ...



Sehe ich genau so... 

Lieber 4 Runden in Neuhaus als noch eine in C-Z... einfach fertig, die Strecke ist mörderisch!!! 

Garmin sagt 3469hm 

Rennbereicht folgt, wenn ich dazu wieder in der Lage bin!!!

Grüße

Maxi

PS: Ich bekomme nicht zusammengezählt, wie oft ich mir heute ein Fully gewünscht habe...


----------



## kiko (17. Mai 2009)

maxihb schrieb:


> 3469hm
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Ich bekomme nicht zusammengezählt, wie oft ich mir heute ein Fully gewünscht habe...



nette hausnummer


ps: ich leih dir meins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (17. Mai 2009)

@ juk

ich stelle dein Zieleinlauffoto -dein Einverständnis vorrausgesetzt- morgen online...


----------



## juk (17. Mai 2009)

maxihb schrieb:


> @ juk
> 
> ich stelle dein Zieleinlauffoto -dein Einverständnis vorrausgesetzt- morgen online...



Höh? Es gibt ein Zieleinlauffoto von mir? Da bin ich aber auf den gequälten Gesichtsausdruck gespannt. Bin selbstredend einverstanden!

Mein Sigma spricht übrigens von 2300hm und die offizielle Meinung liegt auch eher in dem Bereich. Außerdem spricht mein Sigma von 9% Durchschnitts- und 24% max. Steigung. 

Hab euch im Ziel gar nicht mehr gesehen. Konnt aber auch überhaupt nicht mehr gucken.  Bin noch kurz umhergeirrt um Kuchen o.ä. zu ergattern, fand aber nur Fleisch. 

Mehr berichte ich auch frühestens morgen.


----------



## ohneworte (17. Mai 2009)

maxihb schrieb:


> Sehe ich genau so...
> 
> Lieber 4 Runden in Neuhaus als noch eine in C-Z... einfach fertig, die Strecke ist mörderisch!!!
> 
> ...




Hm....

ich war mit meinem Fully gar nicht so weit weg von Euch! Bin nach meiner Oberschenkelverletzung vom Fussball sehr skeptisch gewesen den Wurmberg mit dem Rad erklimmen zu können, da ich kaum laufen konnte! 

Hat aber dann von Braunlage aus mit dem Hardtail ganz gut geklappt. Konditionell war das gar kein Thema. Nur jetzt brennen zusätzlich noch die Waden!

Der morgige Tag wird sehr spannend was meine Bewegungsfähigkeiten betrifft!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## DAMDAM (17. Mai 2009)

juk schrieb:


> "Die Hölle von Clausthal-Zellerfeld"
> Ein Drama in 3 Akten.
> 
> Nur mit allerletzter Kraft überlebt. Altenau ist Kinderkram dagegen!
> ...



Die neue Strecke in Altenau soll etwas heftiger werden als das heute in Clausthal


----------



## Geestraider (17. Mai 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hm....
> 
> ich war mit meinem Fully gar nicht so weit weg von Euch! Bin nach meiner Oberschenkelverletzung vom Fussball sehr skeptisch gewesen den Wurmberg mit dem Rad erklimmen zu können, da ich kaum laufen konnte!
> 
> Hat aber dann von Braunlage aus mit dem Hardtail ganz gut geklappt. Konditionell war das gar kein Thema. Nur jetzt brennen zusätzlich noch die Waden!



da war ich letztes WE auch rauf gejuckelt  bei der abfahrt hatte ich mir allerdings auch ein fully gewünscht


----------



## DAMDAM (17. Mai 2009)

maxihb schrieb:


> Sehe ich genau so...
> 
> Lieber 4 Runden in Neuhaus als noch eine in C-Z... einfach fertig, die Strecke ist mörderisch!!!
> 
> ...



Tja Fully halt  , jeder wird mal älter ! Nein im Ernst bin schon auf den/die Berichte gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (17. Mai 2009)

Geestraider schrieb:


> da war ich letztes WE auch rauf gejuckelt  bei der abfahrt hatte ich mir allerdings auch ein fully gewünscht




Ich bin nicht sonderlich schnell da runter da ich aus genannten Gründen nicht gut stehend auf den Pedalen bleiben konnte. So war das mit dem Hardtail bergab durchaus angenehm. 

Das Fully hätte aber bergab sicher mehr Spass gemacht, musste aber heute im Stall (Auto) bleiben da ich nicht wusste was mich bergauf erwartet. Wäre aber auch mit dem Fully machbar gewesen.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Geestraider (17. Mai 2009)

je nachdem welchen weg man rauf gewählt hat


----------



## ralfathome (18. Mai 2009)

juk schrieb:


> "Die Hölle von Clausthal-Zellerfeld"
> Ein Drama in 3 Akten.
> 
> Nur mit allerletzter Kraft überlebt. Altenau ist Kinderkram dagegen!
> ...


moin,
so soll das sein!

Die Forstautobahnheizerei hat doch keinen richtigen Reiz (mehr).


ralf


----------



## ohneworte (18. Mai 2009)

Geestraider schrieb:


> je nachdem welchen weg man rauf gewählt hat



Parallel zur Monsterrollerstrecke geht es einigermassen bis auf die letzten Meter, da wird es ganz schön steil!


----------



## ralfathome (18. Mai 2009)

moin,
ach kommt, Ihr seid gerade mal schlappe 6h unterwegs gewesen. Ihr werdet doch ein paar Zeilen tippen können.

Was war so "höllisch" in zehzett


rALF


----------



## maxihb (18. Mai 2009)

Also die Bilder sind online... Bitte schaue er in die müden Gesichter im Ziel... 

ich formuliere morgen bzw. übermorgen einen ausführlichen Bericht, in dem der Stau am ersten Trail nach dem Start, die ewigen/kraftraubenden Schiebepassagen, die mörderische Schlammabfahrt und die schiere Endlosigkeit von über 6 Stunden Fahrzeit ausführlicher Berichtet werden

@ ralf: das waren jetzt ein paar Zeilen 

Ach ja, mittlerweile find ich den Mara geil... hinterher ist ja alles gar nicht mehr so schlümm


----------



## ralfathome (18. Mai 2009)

...und nicht zu vergessen die Einsamkeit der letzten Runde.

Danke für die Zeilen, obwohl ich jetzt berechtigte Zweifel anmelde das man im Stau, im Schlamm und beim Schieben mit 'nem Fully tatsächlich besser zurecht kommt.


ralf


----------



## DAMDAM (18. Mai 2009)

Nabend, 

Wir (Mareike und Ich) sind jetzt auch in Chemnitz gemeldet (und hoffentlich dann auch nächste Woche in der Liste) ! 2er Mix MTBvD - Just 2 have fun 

Habe im Marathon Bereich hier im Forum mal nen Link zum Streckenvideo gepostet! Vielleicht bekommen ja noch andere Bremer Lust da zu fahren. Ist wirklich eine der schönsten Strecken die ich letztes Jahr gefahren bin und ich freue mich auch schon auf dieses Jahr wieder!

Gruß Christian

P.S. Wie sieht den so mit Interesse an einer kleine Runde am Mittwoch und Freitag aus ? Zeitlich wäre ich flexibel !


----------



## Caranamarth (19. Mai 2009)

ollibomb schrieb:


> Moin
> @fortman
> Hier einpaar Videos von einem Trail der geht von ungefahr 300hm auf 90hm runter und ist so ca. 8 km lang,
> YouTube - Spiegeleierweg Part I
> ...



DEn Trail fahr ich mehrmals die Woche - allerdings mit Freerider und Integralhelm


----------



## maxihb (20. Mai 2009)

Sooo... jetzt kommt der Rennbericht 

Also um 4:30 klingelte am Sonntag der Wecker, übliche Uhrzeit für den Frühdienst... ach ne, gestern hatte ich ja das Bike und etliches Equipment im Auto verstaut... außerdem war Clausthal-Zellerfeld schon im Navi vorprogrammiert. Ok, aufstehen Brote schmieren und los!

269 km und knappe 2 Stunden später fahren wir (Sabrina und ich) auf das Eventgelände. Sofort fallen uns die sanitären Anlagen ins Auge *2* !!!z-w-e-i!!! Dixiklos für alle  juhu... ähnliche Schlangenbildung vor dem Meldezelt. War froh, dass wir heute so zeitig waren.

Dann eben schnell noch die ersten 3 km zum Warmfahren und kennenlernen der Strecke nutzen und dann schnell in die Startaufstellung.

Punkt 9 ging es dann also los zu den 102km und 2300hm, ich hielt mich mal wieder aus dem Startgewusel raus, und stand dann nach ca. 2 km nachdem ersten Anstieg im Trailstück im Stau. So wie alle um mich rum.
Danach konnte man wieder ein wenig fahren, allerdings wieder nur bis zum nächsten Anstieg, dort durften wir dann hochlaufe, hm... nicht so meine Lieblingsdisziplin, jetzt fehlt ja nur noch schwimmen.Im weiteren Verlauf dieser und der weiteren Runden war an drei Anstiegen schieben/tragen angesagt, weil blanker Felsen bzw. Steine - somit durchdrehende Reifen, also zu Fuß schneller 

Nach dem zweiten Anstieg, kam dann meine "Lieblingsstelle" vollig vermatschte Abfahrt, mit netten kleinen bis mittelgroßen Steinen und Ästen und den "Fahrrinnen"... ich bin ja nun auf dem Bike nicht der allergrößte Angsthaste, aber die bin ich immer schön mit gezogenen Bremsen gaaaaanz langsam durchgeschlittert, hat mich an wenig an meine Abflugstelle vom Kyffhäuser erinnert... auch bei weiteren zweit Versuchen konnte ich mein Unsicherheitsgefühl nicht ablegen


Ich glaube Mitte der zweiten Runde wurde ich von Jürgen aufgefahren und konnte ihm nicht folgen.

Eigentlich war gut Betrieb um mich rum, ich versuchte möglichst mein Tempo zu fahren und fühlte mich eigentlich ganz ok, bis sich dann Ende der ersten Runde spontan mein Rücken meldete... aber ein Drittel hatte ich ja schon geschafft, nun hatte ich ja noch genügend Zeit mir ein Fully zu wünschen... Schmerzen versucht auszublenden und einfach weiterfahren... Von Aufgeben war schon um mich rum genug die Rede und auch ich konnte hatte mehrmals den Gedanken einfach das Rad wegzustellen und als NICHT GEWERTET in die Ergebnisliste einzugehen. Allerdings konnte sich mein Schweinehund nicht durchsetzen und so ging es eben weiter, nächsten Monat muß ich ja auch alleine mit den 24 Stunden zurecht kommen... so nutzte ich es für einen kleinen Test der Moral!

In der letzten Runde war es ziemlich einsam, ich war wohl scheinbar der letzte... das will man ja nicht werden... also wurde alle nicht mehr vorhandene Kraft und der Rest vom Willen zusammengenommen, und so sah ich relativ schnell einen Fahrer vor mir... da machte ich natürlich erst mal gefühlt Vollgas um ran zu kommen. Dran war ich dann "relativ" schnell (wobei ich die Begriffe "schnell" und "letzte Runde" nicht in einen sinnvollen Zusammenhang bekomme).  Ich wollte natürlich Sicherheitshalber ein klein wenig weg von meinem Hintermann, also versuchte ich an den Anstiegen mehrmals anzugreifen, konnte mich aber nicht absetzen. Dies gelang mir erst, ich auf einem kleinen Straßenstück mal kurz richtig Alarm machte (da kam der Rennradler durch)

und so konnte ich meinen kleien Vorsprung ins Ziel retten und wurde 

nach 6:19:01h mit 16.15 km/h 47. (25. AK) und somit Vorletzter 





Jürgen hatte mir 11 Minuten abgenommen, war allerdings schon weg als ich mich gesammelt hatte.

Fazit: Strecke war hart aber ok, dass Umfeld war u.a. wegen den fehlenden Toiletten und zu wenig Leute bei der Anmeldung irgenwie nicht so pralle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidinHigh (20. Mai 2009)

hat jemand lust am freitag zu biken, wohne am weserwehr, treffen dort wäre also super..


----------



## maxihb (20. Mai 2009)

ich glaube Christian wollte um 15 Uhr am HaW starten...


----------



## ralfathome (20. Mai 2009)

moin,
schöner Bericht.

Die Platzierung ist angesichts der vielen Oh-We's nebensächlich.

Wurden die 3 Distanzen eigentlich gemeinsam gestartet?


----------



## Geestraider (20. Mai 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Die Platzierung ist angesichts der vielen Oh-We's nebensächlich.



dem stimme ich bei, super leistung, muss erstmal einer nachmachen


----------



## juk (20. Mai 2009)

Meinen Bericht findet ihr hier. Über die 2 Dixies hab ich auch nur gestaunt. Zum Glück hab ich alles wichtige schon zu Hause erledigt! 

@Maxi
Sag deiner besseren Hälfte, Besten Dank fürs Foto! 
Ich hatte am Ende übrigens nur 94,5km auf Tacho. Wie sieht das bei Dir aus?

@Mara-Interessierte
Wer fährt denn nach Altenau am Sonntag? Ich habe noch meine Bedenken. Vielleicht sollte ich erstmal etwas regenerieren.

@Ralf
Die Eine-Runde-Luschen  durften eine Stunde länger schlafen.


----------



## kiko (20. Mai 2009)

alles sehr beachtlich.


----------



## ralfathome (20. Mai 2009)

moin,
auch ein schöner Bericht.
Hört sich aber recht anspruchsvoll an.

3 Runden bin ich noch nicht gefahren aber die 3 Akte: Zweifel - Euphorie - Elend kenne ich.

Stört es Dich nicht das man Deine Statisitk angucken kann?

Bis die Tage
ralf


----------



## juk (20. Mai 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Stört es Dich nicht das man Deine Statisitk angucken kann?



Ich weiss, verglichen mit deinen Daten ist das alles pillepalle!  Aber nö. Erstmal nicht.


----------



## ohneworte (20. Mai 2009)

juk schrieb:


> Meinen Bericht findet ihr hier. Über die 2 Dixies hab ich auch nur gestaunt. Zum Glück hab ich alles wichtige schon zu Hause erledigt!
> 
> @Maxi
> Sag deiner besseren Hälfte, Besten Dank fürs Foto!
> ...




Hi Juk,

komme ich in Altenau mit der kurzen Strecke klar? So als
Konditionslusche hab ich ein wenig Bedenken mit den Anstiegen im Harz!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (20. Mai 2009)

juk schrieb:


> Ich weiss, verglichen mit deinen Daten ist das alles pillepalle!  Aber nö. Erstmal nicht.


nein nein, sorry, sollte nur ein Hinweis sein.
Es war nicht auszuschießen das das ungewollt war.

Hab nur gesehen das Du 2009 wieder mehr auf dem Mtb sitzt.


----------



## ohneworte (20. Mai 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> nein nein, sorry, sollte nur ein Hinweis sein.
> Es war nicht auszuschießen das das ungewollt war.
> 
> Hab nur gesehen das Du 2009 wieder mehr auf dem Mtb sitzt.




Öh, ich werde hier vom Ralf ignoriert!


----------



## ralfathome (20. Mai 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Öh, ich werde hier vom Ralf ignoriert!



ups, keine Absicht!

Wieso?


----------



## ohneworte (20. Mai 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> ups, keine Absicht!
> 
> Wieso?



Och, nur so! 

Aber vielleicht kannst Du meine Leistungsfähigkeit bezüglich des Marathons in Altenau besser einschätzen als Juk oder auch ich selbst.


----------



## juk (20. Mai 2009)

Die letzten Jahre fand ich Altenau nicht so schlimm. Aber die sollen ja aufgerüstet haben.


----------



## ralfathome (20. Mai 2009)

Die Strecke in Altenau ist neu. (zumindest für mich)

Mit so einem "Bauchgefühl" gibt es einen unausgesprochenen "wer hat den härteren Marathon" Wettbewerb zwischen CZ und Altenau. Morgen ist dort die erste Streckenbesichtigung.

Klar kannst Du da mitfahren, Jedermannrennen müssen von den Ansprüchen her für Jedermann absolvierbar sein.

Wenn Du ein harter Hund bist fährst Du 2 Runden. Eine Runde geht immer.

Mach Dir da nicht so viele unnötige Sorgen!

PS: Werder macht es seinen Daumendrückern aber auch nicht leicht. Sogar der Torhüter der "Anderen" spielt das Spiel schon mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (21. Mai 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Die Strecke in Altenau ist neu. (zumindest für mich)
> 
> Mit so einem "Bauchgefühl" gibt es einen unausgesprochenen "wer hat den härteren Marathon" Wettbewerb zwischen CZ und Altenau. Morgen ist dort die erste Streckenbesichtigung.
> 
> ...



Das hat Werder aber auch nicht geholfen!


----------



## DAMDAM (21. Mai 2009)

juk schrieb:


> Meinen Bericht findet ihr hier. Über die 2 Dixies hab ich auch nur gestaunt. Zum Glück hab ich alles wichtige schon zu Hause erledigt!
> 
> @Maxi
> Sag deiner besseren Hälfte, Besten Dank fürs Foto!
> ...



Super Bericht! 

Ich werde am Sonntag wohl in Dassel bei der 4MTB-Challange am Start stehen und dort die 20 bzw. 40 Km fahren (Ich bin nicht so gut drauf, dass es für Altenau die 3 Runden reicht)

Ist denn jemand von Euch am Freitag um 15:00 Uhr beim HAW?


----------



## DAMDAM (21. Mai 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Och, nur so!
> 
> Aber vielleicht kannst Du meine Leistungsfähigkeit bezüglich des Marathons in Altenau besser einschätzen als Juk oder auch ich selbst.



So wie du letzten Freitag gefahren bist solltest du die eine Runde auf alle Fälle schaffen! Die neue Strecke soll zwar um einiges Anspruchsvolle sein in Bezug auf die Kondition, aber wenn du am Anfang dein Tempo fährst sollte da nichts schief gehen! Für Altenau würde ich übrigens zum Hardtail raten!

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (21. Mai 2009)

ich hab grade kurz überlegt, ob ich mir am Sonntag nicht vielleicht doch die mittlere Runde in Altenau antun möchte... aber 25.-(Nenngeld)+ 10.-(Nachmeldung) = 35.- 

Ich glaub das schenke ich mir mal ganz einfach und fahre lustig am 31. nach Buchholz zum CC


----------



## Reiky (21. Mai 2009)

maxihb schrieb:


> ich hab grade kurz überlegt, ob ich mir am Sonntag nicht vielleicht doch die mittlere Runde in Altenau antun möchte... aber 25.-(Nenngeld)+ 10.-(Nachmeldung) = 35.-
> 
> Ich glaub das schenke ich mir mal ganz einfach und fahre lustig am 31. nach Buchholz zum CC




Das habe ich auch gedacht! In Dassel zahlen wir: 12 Euro Nenngeld + 2 Euro Nachmeldung x2 =28 Euro für 2 Leute!

Gruß Christian


----------



## maxihb (21. Mai 2009)

... ich werde wohl das Wochenende mal für ein paar Intervalleinheiten nutzen... 

In Bad Harzbung gehe ich dann wieder auf die lange Runde


----------



## ralfathome (24. Mai 2009)

moin,
wenn nix dazwischenkommt und das Wetter einigermaßen zu werden scheint.....

.....fahr ich am Samstag mal nach Zeven, Oldschool-BMX gucken.

CU
ralf


----------



## WilliamEallace (25. Mai 2009)

jemand lust am mittwoch nachmittag auf ne kleine tour?


----------



## postpunk (25. Mai 2009)

@WilliamEallace:

Hätte ab ca. 18:00 Zeit. 
Hast Du irgendwelche bestimmten Ziele?


----------



## WilliamEallace (26. Mai 2009)

ne ziele hab ich keine bestimmten
kannst mir gerne eine deiner schönen touren um bremen zeigen  bin bisher immer nur den AB trail nach zeven oder worpswede mitgefahren

mfg moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru68 (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo!



WilliamEallace schrieb:


> ne ziele hab ich keine bestimmten
> kannst mir gerne eine deiner schönen touren um bremen zeigen  bin bisher immer nur den AB trail nach zeven oder worpswede mitgefahren



Verratet ihr mir was und wo der ABtrail ist? Falls es kein Geheimnis ist dessen Verrat zu schwerem Unglück oder platten Reifen führt...

Am Wochenende bin ich wieder in Bremen und würde mich am Freitag gern auf die Suche nach interessanten Wegen machen. Den Warwer Sand hab ich beim letzten mal gefunden und war positiv überrascht. Vom ABtrail hab ich hier auch schon mehrfach gelesen, allerdings ohne Ansatzpunkt um mich auf die Suche zu machen.

Oder hat jemand Lust auf eine gemeinsame Tour und zeigt mir ein paar schöne Ecken? Das wäre natürlich klasse! Allerdings kann ich nur am Freitag (den ganzen Tag bis zum späten Nachmittag). Was vermutlich bei den meisten mit der Arbeit kollidieren dürfte.

Gespannte Grüße,
Jörg.


----------



## WilliamEallace (26. Mai 2009)

HI

ABtrail solltest du ma mit nen paar andren fahren alleine schaffste das das 1. mal nicht
mitlwerweile dürfte er aber auch schon rech zugewachsen sein war das letzte mal vor 4 wochen drauf unterwegs und da war schon einiges an dornen da

mfg moritz

p.s. freitags wär ich vllt trotzdem dabei


----------



## postpunk (26. Mai 2009)

Mein Vorschlag wäre Warwer Sand, das ist das einzige, was ich kenne...

Daher würde ich sagen: 18:00 am Weserwehr?

Grüße,

Andreas


----------



## guru68 (26. Mai 2009)

WilliamEallace schrieb:


> p.s. freitags wär ich vllt trotzdem dabei



Würde mich freuen wenn's klappt. Wir können uns gern kurzfristig hier übers Forum absprechen.

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## DAMDAM (26. Mai 2009)

Moin Moin 

Freitagvormittag könnte ich auch! Wenn wir also ne Runde zum Wawer Sand, Syke Barrien aufbrechen wollen sehr gerne! Ich kann nämlich auch nur bis zum Nachmittag!


----------



## PhatBiker (26. Mai 2009)

Moin alle samt zusammen.




guru68 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Verratet ihr mir was und wo der ABtrail ist? Falls es kein Geheimnis ist dessen Verrat zu schwerem Unglück oder platten Reifen führt...
> Gespannte Grüße,
> Jörg.




Das ist eine gute Frage die Jöeg gestellt hat.
Würd auch gern mal wissen wo der AB Trail anfängt und aufhört.

Sagt jetzt bitte nicht das der bei A anfängt und bei B aufhört.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruss  - Stefan -


----------



## WilliamEallace (26. Mai 2009)

treffen für ab trai ist am haus am walde( da beim stadtwaldsee)und endet in kuhsiel


----------



## kiko (27. Mai 2009)

hier is schon mal der a1 trail.





wer findet nun noch den ab trail?
irgend jemand hatte den doch auch in seinem album.


----------



## WilliamEallace (27. Mai 2009)

jo ok dann sehen wir usn heute um 18 uhr am weserwehr

p.s. meinst du ich brauch licht für den rückweg? und bis wann ca.? wegen den temperaturen und klamotten?

p.p.s. wenns regnet nicht^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (27. Mai 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> wer findet nun noch den ab trail?
> irgend jemand hatte den doch auch in seinem album.



AB-trail:  http://maps.google.de/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&hl=de&msa=0&msid=104171030258871400301.000001120ae1a53355de1&t=h&z=13


Marathon in Altenau war eine schöne Veranstaltung. Die neue Strecke ist anspruchsvoller und schöner geworden. Die Trailabschnitte sind deutlich länger als vorher. Die Durchfahrt durch einen Steinbruch (Anfahrt  in echter Mondlanschaft, dann Abfahrt bis auf die Talsohle und das gleiche wieder retour) war schon ein besonderes Erlebnis. Ich hab es mit 2 Runden bewenden lassen: 70km und 1820hm waren genug; die dritte Runde wär noch gegangen, aber wohl ohne Spass. Herausgekommen ist dann Platz 27 von 71 in AK>40 und Platz 81 von 179 Startern auf dieser Distanz.

Ciao
dino

ps: Bilder vom Clausthal-Marathon hier: http://pics.bautz.info/


----------



## postpunk (27. Mai 2009)

@WilliamEallace:

Sorry,
bin noch im Büro aufgehalten worden, schaffe es daher heute leider nicht mehr.

ich hoffe Du siehst das noch rechtzeitig.

Grüße,

Andreas


----------



## WilliamEallace (27. Mai 2009)

jo noch gelesen


----------



## DAMDAM (28. Mai 2009)

Moin Moin 

Wie sieht es denn nun aus? Wer hat denn Lust und ist morgen um 10:00 Uhr am Weser Wehr? Ziel wäre eine lockere Tour Richtung Siyke Barrien oder Wawer Sand. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## WilliamEallace (28. Mai 2009)

ich bin eventuell dabei morgen früh aber noch nicht sicher...
schreibe heute abend nochmal rein

mfg moritz


----------



## guru68 (28. Mai 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn nun aus? Wer hat denn Lust und ist morgen um 10:00 Uhr am Weser Wehr? Ziel wäre eine lockere Tour Richtung Siyke Barrien oder Wawer Sand.



Bin zwar mal gespannt was für einen Racer eine "lockere Tour" ist aber ich würde gern mitkommen. Ort und Zeit passen mir gut.

Hoffentlich krieg ich mein Bike für die Anreise überhaupt ins Auto (geliehener Ford Ka). Naja, wird mit ein bischen Schrauberei schon klappen. Falls es garnicht gehen sollte melde ich mich heute abend noch ab.

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (28. Mai 2009)

guru68 schrieb:


> Bin zwar mal gespannt was für einen Racer eine "lockere Tour" ist aber ich würde gern mitkommen. Ort und Zeit passen mir gut.
> 
> Hoffentlich krieg ich mein Bike für die Anreise überhaupt ins Auto (geliehener Ford Ka). Naja, wird mit ein bischen Schrauberei schon klappen. Falls es garnicht gehen sollte melde ich mich heute abend noch ab.
> 
> ...



Keine Sorge was das Tempo angeht, ich bin eh in der Regenerationswoche und habe dazu noch seit 4 Tagen eine leichte Halsentzündung. Außerdem kann dir eigentlich hier jeder bestätigen, dass wenn locker im Forum steht, sich keiner Gedanken machen muss! 

Gruß Christian


----------



## WilliamEallace (28. Mai 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Außerdem kann dir eigentlich hier jeder bestätigen, dass wenn locker im Forum steht, sich keiner Gedanken machen muss!
> 
> Gruß Christian



also grundsätzlich kann ich das bestätigen, es sei denn maxi fährt auch noch mit 

werde morgen auch um 10 uhr da sein

mfg moritz


----------



## ohneworte (28. Mai 2009)

WilliamEallace schrieb:


> also grundsätzlich kann ich das bestätigen, es sei denn maxi fährt auch noch mit
> 
> werde morgen auch um 10 uhr da sein
> 
> mfg moritz



und oder der Dino...


----------



## maxihb (29. Mai 2009)

WilliamEallace schrieb:


> also grundsätzlich kann ich das bestätigen, es sei denn maxi fährt auch noch mit
> 
> werde morgen auch um 10 uhr da sein
> 
> mfg moritz



unerhört!!!


----------



## djla-chriz (29. Mai 2009)

Stefan aka "Phatbiker" ruf mich doch mal an, habe ein neues handy und daher deine Nummern nicht mehr, ging bei mir in letzter zeit alles drunter und drüber meld dich einfach mal bin eigtl immer zu erreichen LG und lass uns das Wetter nutzen ;-)


----------



## WilliamEallace (30. Mai 2009)

jemand lust morgen ne kleine runde zu drehen?


----------



## guru68 (31. Mai 2009)

WilliamEallace schrieb:


> also grundsätzlich kann ich das bestätigen, es sei denn maxi fährt auch noch mit
> 
> werde morgen auch um 10 uhr da sein
> 
> mfg moritz



Nochmals Danke fürs guiding am Freitag an Dich und Christian, war eine klasse Tour. Hoffentlich bist du noch ohne Platten nach Hause gekommen ;-).

Übrigens hatte ich knapp über 200Hm auf der Uhr als ich zuhause war. Kann das stimmen?

Viele Grüße,
Jörg.


----------



## scarab (31. Mai 2009)

WilliamEallace schrieb:


> jemand lust morgen ne kleine runde zu drehen?



Hab´ ich leider gerade erst gelesen und jetzt ist es wohl zu spät. Aber wie sieht es denn morgen (am Montag) aus?

Ciao Jan


----------



## juk (31. Mai 2009)

*Junge Leute zum mitbiken gesucht*
Morgen werde ich in den Mittagsstunden Richtung Warwer Sand und/oder Barrien starten. Jemand dabei?


----------



## ohneworte (31. Mai 2009)

juk schrieb:


> *Junge Leute zum mitbiken gesucht*
> Morgen werde ich in den Mittagsstunden Richtung Warwer Sand und/oder Barrien starten. Jemand dabei?



Was heisst für Dich in den Mittagsstunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (31. Mai 2009)

Ab 12 Uhr. VHB nach hinten.


----------



## scarab (31. Mai 2009)

juk schrieb:


> *Junge Leute zum mitbiken gesucht*
> Morgen werde ich in den Mittagsstunden Richtung Warwer Sand und/oder Barrien starten. Jemand dabei?



Ich bin in jedem Fall dabei. Meinetwegen kann es eine etwas längere Tour werden.

Ciao Jan


----------



## ohneworte (31. Mai 2009)

juk schrieb:


> Ab 12 Uhr. VHB nach hinten.



Ca. 13.00 Uhr Syke Wolfsschlucht? Ich schicke Dir noch mal PN wegen Handy-Nummer obwohl Ihr die eigentlich haben müsstet!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## juk (31. Mai 2009)

Dann bin ich mal um 12 am Weserwehr.


----------



## ohneworte (31. Mai 2009)

Und ich fahre hier auch um ca. 12.00 Uhr los, Treffen dann gegen 13.00 Uhr in der Wolfsschlucht!


----------



## ralfathome (1. Juni 2009)

moin,
bis gleich.


----------



## ohneworte (1. Juni 2009)

Moin,

bis gleich dann!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Twinkie (1. Juni 2009)

Das mir keine Klagen kommen!!! Fotos erwünscht


----------



## riser (1. Juni 2009)

Moin,

sammelt ihr mich zu Hause ein, auf dem Weg zur Wolfsschlucht?

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliamEallace (1. Juni 2009)

verdammt -.- verschlafen...


----------



## BassDee (1. Juni 2009)

jemand hier mit der uni-wildniss vertraut?


----------



## PhatBiker (1. Juni 2009)

Ja, ich und zu mein leid muss ich Dir sagen das neben den abertausenden Mücken die ein in Rekordzeit zerstechen auch viel schlimmer die nervenden HundeGassiGeher (O-Ton: wir dürfen hier mit dem Hund, Ihr aber nicht mit dem Fahrrad) sind, 
für die gibt es kein Autan.

Gruss    - Stefan -


----------



## ohneworte (1. Juni 2009)

So,

wieder zu Hause! Bei mir waren es heute dann 72 Kilometer!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## WilliamEallace (1. Juni 2009)

bei mir 68 aufem rennrad


----------



## kiko (1. Juni 2009)

wieviel? keine ahnung. hab kein tacho. mein rückweg war aber richtig ********. gefühlte 10km/h.
bin platt.
fotos kommen gleich.http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/18124


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (1. Juni 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> wieviel? keine ahnung. hab kein tacho. mein rückweg war aber richtig ********. gefühlte 10km/h.
> bin platt.
> fotos kommen gleich.http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/18124



Gut das ich in die andere Richtung nach Hause musste, so hatte ich den Gegenwind auf dem Hinweg!


----------



## Geestraider (1. Juni 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> mein rückweg war aber richtig ********. gefühlte 10km/h.
> bin platt.



war auch schweinewindig heute. die ganzen letzten tage schon :kotz:
in den bergen kann man sich irgendwie besser motivieren, da sieht man wenigstens warum es sich so schwer rollt, wenns rauf geht. aber so ein unsichtbarer gegner kann einen echt fertig machen


----------



## kiko (1. Juni 2009)

wollte den gleichen weg zurücknehmen, auf dem ihr mich zum hospiz gebracht habt.
bin dann noch zweimal an der wolfskuhle gelandet.
mein orientierungsinn im wald is gleich 0.

....aber pssss.


----------



## dinosaur (1. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
ich hab 80km und immerhin 410 hm gesammelt. Hatte schon Sorge , dass es unter 400hm bleibt- aber dann kam ja noch das Weserwehr
Vielen Dank an das ausgezeichnete guiden von Ralf und Dirk; habe heute einige neue Wege und Trails gesehen 
 @twinkie: juk hat sich vorbildlich ge/ver-halten und hätte heute als einziger den "Scharfrichter" im Warwer Sand geschafft- wenn ich nicht dabei gewesen wäre

@kiko: ja  der Wind auf dem Rückweg war spürbar; wärst vielleicht besser in unserem Windschatten geblieben

Ciao
dino


----------



## kiko (1. Juni 2009)

dinosaur schrieb:


> "Scharfrichter" im Warwer Sand



da müssen wir uns so langsam mal ne neue ecke suchen.
da kommt ja inzwischen jede lusche rauf.


----------



## ohneworte (1. Juni 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> da müssen wir uns so langsam mal ne neue ecke suchen.
> da kommt ja inzwischen jede lusche rauf.



Dafür hat er sich bei der Fahrtechnik ein paar mal verhauen!


----------



## ralfathome (1. Juni 2009)

guru68 schrieb:


> [...] Übrigens hatte ich knapp über 200Hm auf der Uhr als ich zuhause war. Kann das stimmen?
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Jörg.


moin,
ohne zu wissen wo Ihr gewesen seid sage ich mal "ja", das kann.

Zu viel oder zu wenig?

Gruß
ralf


----------



## ralfathome (1. Juni 2009)

dinosaur schrieb:


> [...] und immerhin 410 hm gesammelt.[...]
> Ciao
> dino



die Hälfte davon bestimmt in der Wolfsschlucht?!


----------



## BassDee (2. Juni 2009)

Wer Kennt denn im Syker Wald "Friedeholz" den makaberen Trail? Der, der am Friedhof rauskommt? sehr geiles Ding! Nerven nur immer die Jogger und der Dicke Stamm der da wohl extra wegen uns MTBlern liegt!

Herrlich


----------



## guru68 (2. Juni 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> ohne zu wissen wo Ihr gewesen seid sage ich mal "ja", das kann.
> 
> Zu viel oder zu wenig?



Wir waren im Warwer Sand mit einem Schlenker über einen Aussichtshügel auf dem Rückweg (könnte irgendwas mit "hoher Berg" heissen?).

Aufgrund meiner bisherigen Vorstellung der Gegend hier hätte ich eher mit weniger gerechnet. Aber vermutlich wird es stimmen. Wüsste auch nicht wirklich wo der Fehler liegen sollte. Da müsste schon der HAC gesponnen haben, aber warum sollte er das tun...

Gruß,
Jörg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (2. Juni 2009)

moin,
wenn man es darauf anlegt bekommt man auf einer Runde im Warwer Sand über den "Hoher Berg", Krusenberg und Friedeholz mit Wolfsschlucht bis nach Steimke und dem einen oder anderen Wäldchen dazwischen wohl so an die 400Hm/40Km zusammen ohne etwas mehrfach zu fahren.

Die An/Abfahrt ab Weserwehr habe ich da mal ignoriert.


Das ist aber kein Vergleich mit den Hm, wie man sie aus den Mittelgebirgen kennt. Und die Harburger Berge sind dann nochmal was gaaanz anderes.

Gruß
ralf  der ohne Höhenmesser spekuliert.


----------



## DAMDAM (2. Juni 2009)

Moin Moin 

wer von Euch fährt denn in Bad Harzburg am Sonntag beim Marathon mit? Sind noch am überlegen, da im Moment der Wurm drin ist und auch noch etwas das Verletzungspech dazu gekommen ist, aber die Strecke und vor allem der Start/Zielbereich sind da schon einmalig gut ausgestattet.

Gruß Christian 

P.S. 

Am Mittwoch um 18:00 Uhr jemand am HaW für ne lockere Runde?


----------



## PhatBiker (2. Juni 2009)

Moinsen Leute

Ich war Montag mit djla-chriz bei den abermilionen(?) Mücken und HundeGassiGeher in der Uniwildnis und hatten nur wenig Mücken (es war auch trockener als letztes mal) und keine quackenden HundeGassiGeher.

Hat echt Gaudi gemacht und eine Waldbewohnerbehausung hatten wir auch auf ein Hügel gefunden. 
War, glaub ich, niemand zuhause.

Gruss    - Stefan -

Wenn bedarf da ist, einfach mal melden, treffen, Biken und spasshaben.


----------



## WilliamEallace (2. Juni 2009)

ich wär morgen abend wohl dabei chistian wo solls denn hingehn?

p.s. wie siehts mit nem nightride aus?^^


----------



## WilliamEallace (3. Juni 2009)

ichs ag ab für nachher war den ganzen tag windsurfen da reicht die kraft nicht mehr fürs mountainbike


----------



## DAMDAM (4. Juni 2009)

Moin Moin 

Einen Aufruf diese Woche mache ich noch:

*Freitag, 15:00 Uhr HaW , lockere Tour (Weyerberg oder Abtrail)*

Gruß Christian


----------



## juk (5. Juni 2009)

Eigentlich muss ich ja auch mal wieder raus. Aber 15h ist mir zu früh, und 100%ige Zusagen kann ich bei Schafskälte eh nicht geben. 
Vielleicht treffen wir uns ja zufällig.


----------



## DAMDAM (5. Juni 2009)

@ Juk 

Wir könnten auch erst um 16:00 Uhr fahren wenn du dann besser Zeit hast! Ich schaue um kurz vor 15:00 Uhr nochmal hier rein.

Gruß Christian


----------



## BassDee (5. Juni 2009)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Moinsen Leute
> 
> Ich war Montag mit djla-chriz bei den abermilionen(?) Mücken und HundeGassiGeher in der Uniwildnis und hatten nur wenig Mücken (es war auch trockener als letztes mal) und keine quackenden HundeGassiGeher.
> 
> ...



meinst du die waldwohnung hinten da an der autobahn? wo so ein kleines wirrwar an pfaden ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (5. Juni 2009)

Hää, Autobahn ? Nee, die ist direkt hinter dem Unisee in der Uniwildnis auf ein kleinen Hügel. Ein kleines wirwar kommt hin, aber Autobahn nicht, höchstens Hochschulring, von wo man aus zu den Campingplatz kommt.
Das war eine blausilberne Plane zum Zelt ähnlichen Gebilde zwischen den Sträuchern und Bäumen gebunden.


----------



## DAMDAM (8. Juni 2009)

So Leute wie sieht es aus?

Mittwoch zw. 17:00 -18:00 Uhr Abfahrt -> lockere Runde?


----------



## BassDee (9. Juni 2009)

@ PhatBiker: genau das meinte ich!! hätte doch ne autobahn sein können oder? also ich als nichtautofahrer muss mich damit auch nicht auskennen!


----------



## PhatBiker (9. Juni 2009)

Toll, noch einer ohne Auto.

War´s Du da schon mal?


----------



## FORT_man (9. Juni 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> So Leute wie sieht es aus?
> 
> Mittwoch zw. 17:00 -18:00 Uhr Abfahrt -> lockere Runde?




Hallöchen,

wenn das Wetter morgen einigermaßen ist, bin ich dabei-vorzugsweise 18:00 HaW, wesentlich eher geht bei mir leider nicht wegen Arbeit.
Ich werde mich morgen nachmittag hier noch mal kurz melden

Martinez


----------



## DAMDAM (10. Juni 2009)

Ich werde um 18:00 Uhr mal beim HaW vorbeischauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FORT_man (10. Juni 2009)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> .
> Ich werde mich morgen nachmittag hier noch mal kurz melden
> 
> Martinez



Hier die Meldung:

mit mir wird das heute nix, ich bin gerade erst zurückgekommen und schaffe es nicht bis 18:00 

Gruß und bis die Tage

Martinez


----------



## DAMDAM (10. Juni 2009)

Gut Danke, dann werde ich mich in kürze mal auf den Deich bewegen um noch ein bisschen Grundlagen zu fahren .


----------



## maxihb (10. Juni 2009)

Also ich wollte Sonntag so gegen 11 Uhr vom HaW ne kleine Tour in gemächlichem Tempo zum Weyerhügel unternehmen... Möchte jemand mit?

Grüße

Maxi


----------



## juk (10. Juni 2009)

Moin zusamm!

Ich starte Samstag zwischen 7:30 und 8:00 ne lockere Tour (bissl Grundlage) ab Willingen. Strecke ca. 50-123km, Höhenmeter etwa 1500-3500, je nach Lust und Laune. 

Jemand dabei?


----------



## kiko (10. Juni 2009)

juk schrieb:


> Moin zusamm!
> 
> Ich starte Samstag zwischen 7:30 und 8:00 ne lockere Tour (bissl Grundlage) ab Willingen. Strecke ca. 50-123km, Höhenmeter etwa 1500-3500, je nach Lust und Laune.
> 
> Jemand dabei?



fahr mal zum dommelturm.
nette auffahrt.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dinosaur (10. Juni 2009)

Moin zusammen!
Ich starte Samstag 0:30 Uhr ne lockere Tour (bissl Grundlage), so 300 km ab Motala
Jemand dabei?
ciao
dino


----------



## kiko (10. Juni 2009)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> Ich starte Samstag 0:30 Uhr ne lockere Tour (bissl Grundlage), so 300 km ab Motala
> Jemand dabei?
> ciao
> dino



best wedder wünsch ich dir.


----------



## olmoista (11. Juni 2009)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> Ich starte Samstag 0:30 Uhr ne lockere Tour (bissl Grundlage), so 300 km ab Motala
> Jemand dabei?
> ciao
> dino



Na dann viel spaß und lass dir die Blaubeersuppe schmecken!


----------



## ralfathome (11. Juni 2009)

maxihb schrieb:


> Also ich wollte Sonntag so gegen 11 Uhr vom HaW ne kleine Tour in gemächlichem Tempo zum Weyerhügel unternehmen... Möchte jemand mit?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Maxi


moin,
ja ich.


----------



## ollibomb (12. Juni 2009)

Moin 
Mit Sonntag hört sich gut an werde evtl dabei sein. Wieviel km sollen es den werden?

DER OLLI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (12. Juni 2009)

so um die 60 denke ich...


----------



## ollibomb (13. Juni 2009)

Moin
Schade, bin nicht dabei. Wird mir zuspät. (hin und zurück fahren aus Syke). Ist nachmittag was dazwischen gekommen. Werde aber um 11 im Warwer Sand unterwegs sein so für ca. 2 std. Wer lust hat kann sich uns anschliessen. Schaue morgen nochmal rein.

DER OLLI


----------



## FORT_man (13. Juni 2009)

maxihb schrieb:


> Also ich wollte Sonntag so gegen 11 Uhr vom HaW ne kleine Tour in gemächlichem Tempo zum Weyerhügel unternehmen... Möchte jemand mit?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Maxi



Hallöchen, 

ich bin auch dabei und werde um 11:00 beim HaW sein. Falls es morgen früh schon wider Erwarten Sauwetter geben sollte, werde ich mich hier nochmal rechtzeitig melden.

Gruß und bis morgen

Martin


----------



## ralfathome (13. Juni 2009)

moin,
gute Idee Martin, sach Böschoid wenn Sauwetter ist.

Soll ich 'nen Klappspaten mitbringen damit wir die Kante am Niedersachsenstein wieder freibuddeln?

Sonnichste Grüße
ralf


----------



## BassDee (14. Juni 2009)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Toll, noch einer ohne Auto.
> 
> War´s Du da schon mal?



jo... da fahre ích immer lang wenn ich meine tour durchn bürgerpark mache, dann noch schön am unisee lang.....


----------



## WilliamEallace (16. Juni 2009)

steht morgen ne runde ab dem HAW an oder ne runde ab weserwehr?

mfg moritz


----------



## WilliamEallace (17. Juni 2009)

ich merk schon das ist wohl das von christian angesprochene sommerloch


----------



## kiko (17. Juni 2009)

WilliamEallace schrieb:


> ich merk schon das ist wohl das von christian angesprochene sommerloch



ich treff die leutz in letzter zeit eher unterwegs.
alleinfahren is angesagt.


----------



## maxihb (17. Juni 2009)

nach der Saison wirds eigentlich immer besser mit den Gruppenausfahrten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (17. Juni 2009)

maxihb schrieb:


> nach der Saison wirds eigentlich immer besser mit den Gruppenausfahrten



saison?
wasn dat fürn mist?


----------



## PhatBiker (17. Juni 2009)

So nennt man die Zeit, wo alle merken das sie ja was tun müssen und ihre Räder entstauben, um damit die wirklichen Radler zu behindern die das ganze Jahr "Saison" haben.


----------



## maxihb (17. Juni 2009)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> So nennt man die Zeit, wo alle merken das sie ja was tun müssen und ihre Räder entstauben, um damit die wirklichen Radler zu behindern die das ganze Jahr "Saison" haben.



Sorry, wenn ich dir ab und zu mal im Weg stehe weil ich mein Bike grade frisch entstaubt habe


----------



## PhatBiker (17. Juni 2009)

Nee, Du stehst mir nicht im weg.

Ich seh wegen den Staub nichts mehr.


----------



## maxihb (17. Juni 2009)

dann werde ich mich bemühen häufiger zu putzen


----------



## FORT_man (17. Juni 2009)

WilliamEallace schrieb:


> ich merk schon das ist wohl das von christian angesprochene sommerloch



Hallöchen,

am Freitag habe ich frei, Überstunden abbauen. Wenn das Wetter einigermaßen ist, werde ich noch eine Runde fahren (Warwer Sand?)
Ich werde mich dazu dann rechtzeitig äußern, Sommerloch ist also noch nicht.

Gruß und bis denne

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (17. Juni 2009)

maxihb schrieb:


> dann werde ich mich bemühen häufiger zu putzen



Nicht das man dann Blind wird, weil es sooo glänzt.


----------



## ralfathome (17. Juni 2009)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> So nennt man die Zeit, wo alle merken das sie ja was tun müssen und ihre Räder entstauben, um damit die wirklichen Radler zu behindern die das ganze Jahr "Saison" haben.


moin, 
da haste wohl war. Sinngemäß könnte der Spruch aber auch von Kiko stammen (der hat aber keine funktionierende Shift-Taste).

Wenn bei mir immer die Saison beginnen würde wenn ich ein Rad entstaube.... Heute hat der Postmann zweimal geklingelt und 'nen Paket mit Rennradlenker und Vorbau dagelassen. Der Krempel kommt an ein äähh...uneingestaubtes Rad.

@Phatbiker: wolltet Ihr nicht im Juni mal die Stadt unsicher machen?


----------



## PhatBiker (17. Juni 2009)

Jupp, am 27.6 Treffpunkt ist um 12Uhr01 am Kulturzentrum Schlachthof, wo man noch das Rad bissel auf vordermann bringen kann.


----------



## ralfathome (17. Juni 2009)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> [...]wo man noch das Rad bissel auf vordermann bringen kann.




das kommt mir bekannt vor...

Mich zieht es immer raus aus der Stadt, von daher wünsche ich viel Spaß


----------



## PhatBiker (17. Juni 2009)

Danke danke

"wo man noch das Rad bissel auf vordermann bringen kann." - "das kommt mir bekannt vor..."
 wie meinst Du das?


----------



## kiko (17. Juni 2009)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Danke danke
> 
> "wo man noch das Rad bissel auf vordermann bringen kann." - "das kommt mir bekannt vor..."
> wie meinst Du das?



um die saison zu beginnen.
ÄÄÄÄhh


----------



## maxihb (17. Juni 2009)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> Ich starte Samstag 0:30 Uhr ne lockere Tour (bissl Grundlage), so 300 km ab Motala
> Jemand dabei?
> ciao
> dino



wie ists denn gelaufen?


----------



## maxihb (17. Juni 2009)

Hätt ich doch bloß dieses "SAISON" nicht erwähnt 


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## PhatBiker (17. Juni 2009)

Du hast es schon wieder getan . . .


----------



## WilliamEallace (17. Juni 2009)

mal eben ne frage zu dem stadt unsicher machen.. was ist denn da genau geplant bzw wolang und muss man damit rechnen evtl probleme mit der polizei zu krigen? (eigentlich fahr ich ja ganz gerne mit dem bike durch die stadt)

mfg mo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (18. Juni 2009)

maxihb schrieb:


> wie ists denn gelaufen?


http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1228969&postcount=48

Ciao
dino


----------



## PhatBiker (18. Juni 2009)

WilliamEallace schrieb:


> mal eben ne frage zu dem stadt unsicher machen.. was ist denn da genau geplant bzw wolang und muss man damit rechnen evtl probleme mit der polizei zu krigen? (eigentlich fahr ich ja ganz gerne mit dem bike durch die stadt)
> mfg mo



Was genau geplant ist hängt vom Wetter, der Lust, dem können und der laune, ab.
Ist so gedacht das wir uns einwenig in der City und umzu (Überseestadt, Flughafen vieleicht auch mit dem Zug nach Vegesack) tummeln und die ein und oder anderen spots suchen wo man spass haben kann.
- Treppen und Gaps springen wo kein (wenig) Fussfolg ist.
- Lustige Runden zum Zeit nehmen suchen.
- Hab noch ein Balance/Langsam Fahr Contest im Sinn.

Einfach mal mit dem MountainBike in der City präsents zeigen
und die Rennleitung (Polizei) wollen wir nicht ärgern.

Andere Ideen werden gern angenommen.

Gruss   - Stefan -


----------



## WilliamEallace (19. Juni 2009)

Hat jemand lust heute nachmittag mit mir nach worpswede zu fahren?


----------



## PhatBiker (19. Juni 2009)

WilliamEallace schrieb:


> ich merk schon das ist wohl das von christian angesprochene sommerloch



Das ist das Sommerloch


----------



## ohneworte (20. Juni 2009)

Moin,

morgen früh 09.30 Uhr Treffen in Okel an der Sparkasse. Von dort aus zum Krusenberg und dann weiter in den Warwer Sand!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## PhatBiker (21. Juni 2009)

Manomanoman 
Das ist hier aber still geworden, so gut ist das Wetter nicht, um das als Endschuldigung hernehmen zu können.


----------



## kiko (21. Juni 2009)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Manomanoman
> Das ist hier aber still geworden, so gut ist das Wetter nicht, um das als Endschuldigung hernehmen zu können.



na, was heut nen waller zu tun hatte, is doch wohl klar.


----------



## ralfathome (22. Juni 2009)

moin,
gefahren wird doch immer und bei jedem Wetter, selbst bei Gutem.

Nur die Gruppentouren sind in den Sommermonaten quantitativ ,...äähh, überschaubarer. Außerdem gibt es im Wald im Moment so viele Dornen. 

[Gedankensprung]

Da macht es Sinn, auf's Rennrad zu steigen. Und damit dann zur Not auch in der Stadt zu fahren.

[/Gedankensprung]


Glückwunsch und Respekt  an Maxi zu 250Km den Berg rauf und runter.


----------



## WilliamEallace (22. Juni 2009)

warver sand und worpswede hab ich bis jetzt noch keine/ wenig dornen entdeckt, ok der AB-trail ist unbefahrbar aber ich würde mich trotzdem freuen wenn wir 1-2 gruppenfahrten die woche auf die beine krigen

mfg moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (22. Juni 2009)

WilliamEallace schrieb:


> [...]wir 1-2 gruppenfahrten die woche [...]mfg moritz



Hi, ich habe ja relativ früh Feierabend und könnte z.B. um 16:00 am HaW oder WW sein. Das ist aber für die meisten Anderen zu früh.

Andererseits darf ich aber morgens um 6:00 fit am Arbeitsplatz sein, deshalb sind Touren mit Ende gegen 21:00/21:30 nicht so das Tolle. 

Gelegentlich fahre ich so spät, aber wirklich Spaß macht das nicht mehr.

Nun ja, man kann auch schlecht vorher abschätzen wie anstrengend der Arbeitstag wird. Manchmal lege ich eben lieber die Beine hoch. Ist dann blöd, wenn ich zu 'ner Tour zugesagt oder die sogar angeschubst habe. So sieht das im Moment bei mir aus, deshalb bin ich viel allein unterwegs und glücklich damit.


----------



## PhatBiker (22. Juni 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> na, was heut nen waller zu tun hatte, is doch wohl klar.



Mitgefahren oder Angefeuert ??


----------



## WilliamEallace (22. Juni 2009)

also bis ende julikann ich auch schon um 16 uhr also wenn du da ne runde drehst schreib einfach rein


----------



## kiko (22. Juni 2009)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Mitgefahren oder Angefeuert ??



weder/ noch.
als geborener waller is dat für mich ein gesellschaftliches ereignis.
leutz treffen, die man lang nich mehr gesehen hat.
dummes zeuchs labern. usw. kaff saufen.
mein vorderrad hat aber den 2ten platz gemacht.
ralle im dieselgang war aber auch wieder nett anzuschauen.


----------



## FORT_man (22. Juni 2009)

WilliamEallace schrieb:


> warver sand und worpswede hab ich bis jetzt noch keine/ wenig dornen entdeckt, ok der AB-trail ist unbefahrbar aber ich würde mich trotzdem freuen wenn wir 1-2 gruppenfahrten die woche auf die beine krigen
> 
> mfg moritz



Moinsen,

ich freue mich auch, wenn wir das hinkriegen, ich war am vergangenen WE in Münster, daher war nix mit biken.
Morgen bin ich ziemlich lange in der Firma (mind. 17:30), in den nächsten Tagen bin ich dann eher zu Hause =>biken.
Ich überlege noch, am Samstag zum Biken mal wieder in die Harburger Berge zu fahren (Auto, Metronom). Hat jemand Lust, mit zukommen? Ich werde mich dazu noch äußern.
Wie wäre es vorher am Mittwoch, Treffen 17:30 am HaW für eine kleine Runde?

Gruß Martinez


----------



## DAMDAM (24. Juni 2009)

Mittwoch 17:30 - 18:00 Uhr beim HaW würde mir eventuell auch ganz gut passen. Ist jemand heute Abend dabei? 

Ich melde mich heute Abend nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliamEallace (24. Juni 2009)

ich bin heut nciht dabei bin wohl aufem unisee surfen 

mfg


----------



## FORT_man (24. Juni 2009)

Ich bin gerade erst von der Arbeit zurückgekommen, das wird mit mir heute auch nix.
Vielleicht klappt es ja am Freitag oder so

Gruß Martin


----------



## DAMDAM (25. Juni 2009)

So für Freitag:

Treffen: HaW 
Uhrzeit:15:00 -17:00 Uhr je nach gusto 

Ziel und Dauer variabel. 

Bei Interessebitte Erscheinen ankündigen, sonnst fahre ich wann anders.

Gruß Christian


----------



## WilliamEallace (25. Juni 2009)

wenn es nicht regnet fahre ich mit 15 uhr HAW


----------



## DAMDAM (26. Juni 2009)

Leider muss die Tour um 15:00 Uhr ausfallen, da ich nicht weiß ob ich es bis dahin schaffe!


----------



## ohneworte (29. Juni 2009)

is noch was los hier?


----------



## FORT_man (29. Juni 2009)

So, jetzt kommt noch mal wieder ein Beitrag:
Ich war gestern in den Harburger Bergen und habe dort mit einigen örtlichen Aktivisten eine größere Anzahl Runden gedreht, fünf Stunden Dauerfeuer 
Am Wochenende trifft man dort eigentlich immer andere Biker zum mitfahren.
War alles dabei: verblockte Singletrails (Paul Roth Stein bergab), sehr flotte Abfahrten, Höhenmeter etc.
Mal sehen, was in der Woche so geht, am Freitag habe ich frei und werde dann wohl in den Warwer Sand oder auf den Weyher Berg fahren. 
Ankündigung folgt noch.
Am übernächsten WE dann wieder in die Harburger Berge, man ist mit dem Metronom in einer Stunde in Harburg. Mitfahren?

So, das war es für heute

Gruß Martinez


----------



## postpunk (30. Juni 2009)

Ist jemand an einer gemütliche Runde heute abend interessiert? So ab 18Uhr?

Grüße,

Andi


----------



## WilliamEallace (30. Juni 2009)

jo ich bin wohl dabei wenn du mir sagst awnn und wo(aber wirklich gemütlich bin noch leicht angeschlagen)

mfg moritz


----------



## postpunk (30. Juni 2009)

18 Uhr am Weserwehr und dann Richtung Warwer Sand?
Bin aber auch für Alternativen zu haben, bin z.b. noch nie den phänomenalen Autobahntrail gefahren...

Grüße,

A.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliamEallace (30. Juni 2009)

jo ok bin um 18 uhr am weser wehr. den "phänomenalen" AB trail kannst du zu dieser jahreszeit nicht mehr fahren da zugewachsen


----------



## scarab (30. Juni 2009)

So, aufgrund des fantastischen Wetters mache ich jetzt Feierabend und werde auch 18.00 Uhr am Weserwehr sein.

Bis dann
Jan


----------



## WilliamEallace (30. Juni 2009)

sry schaffs doch nicht muss länger arbeiten


----------



## FORT_man (2. Juli 2009)

So, wie sieht es mit einer gemütlichen Runde für morgen nachmittag aus?
Warwer Sand oder Weyher Berg?
Ich könnte so ab 14:00, da ich vorher noch einige Sachen erledigen muß.
Ich melde mich morgen vormittag nochmal

Gruß Martin


----------



## ohneworte (2. Juli 2009)

Hi,

ich bin für morgen raus. Fahre dann unter anderem mit Christian nach Steindorf.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## FORT_man (3. Juli 2009)

ok, ich fahre heute mal um 15:30 am Weserwehr vorbei, vielleicht kommt ja noch jemand mit.

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTBRafi (4. Juli 2009)

Moin! Ist eigentlich irgendwas für morgen geplant? Vllt. kommt der eine oder andere am Weserwehr vorbei, so gegen 11 oder 12Uhr? Oder sind alle im Sommerurlaub?

Grüße,

Rafael


----------



## Nilsson (7. Juli 2009)

Hello Hello

Bin endlich wieder dabei...   na gutz fast..... also bis bald auf ne tour im warwer sand..


----------



## ohneworte (8. Juli 2009)

MTBRafi schrieb:


> Moin! Ist eigentlich irgendwas für morgen geplant? Vllt. kommt der eine oder andere am Weserwehr vorbei, so gegen 11 oder 12Uhr? Oder sind alle im Sommerurlaub?
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Rafael



Nee, leider verletzt an der Schulter nach Sturz in Steindorf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nilsson (9. Juli 2009)

Was hast gemacht ohneworte??  mit rad gestürzt?? 

Ich hatte und noch immer Rockwood 3 (tossy3).. op war am 06.04.09..
Kann bis heute mal grade so ne stunde fahren(kommt auf die tages form an), aber dann kommen auch noch wieder die schmerzen.... 
Also, das ist echt fürn arsch..

beste genesung


----------



## ohneworte (9. Juli 2009)

Nilsson schrieb:


> Was hast gemacht ohneworte??  mit rad gestürzt??
> 
> Ich hatte und noch immer Rockwood 3 (tossy3).. op war am 06.04.09..
> Kann bis heute mal grade so ne stunde fahren(kommt auf die tages form an), aber dann kommen auch noch wieder die schmerzen....
> ...



Ja, 

gleich nach dem Start in der ersten Runde voll auf die Schulter! Bei mir aber glücklicherweise nur Tossi 1-2! (Um Bruch des Knochenschnabels auszuschließen erfolgt gleich noch eine Röntgenaufnahme)

Trotzdem sind hier bereits inklusive der Prellung die Schmerzen immens!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## juk (9. Juli 2009)

Au wei, au wei! Gute Besserung, Jens!


----------



## riser (9. Juli 2009)

Jau, 

fiese Sache. Da hat sich noch nicht mal das Startgeld gelohnt.

GUTE BESSERUNG!!!! 

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## FORT_man (9. Juli 2009)

riser schrieb:


> Jau,
> 
> GUTE BESSERUNG!!!!
> 
> :




ich wünsche auch gute Besserung, solche Schultergeschichten scheinen ja nicht von Pappe zu sein.
Also, nochmals alles Gute

Martin


----------



## ohneworte (9. Juli 2009)

riser schrieb:


> Jau,
> 
> fiese Sache. Da hat sich noch nicht mal das Startgeld gelohnt.
> 
> ...




Hab ich ja glücklicherweise nicht bezahlen müssen! Und gebrochen ist auch nichts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (10. Juli 2009)

Moin bei mir auch nicht *freu* (obwohl es Anfang de Woche nicht gut aussah mit dem Handgelenk)

Naja die Fussgelenks- und Hüftprellung schwellen so langsam ab und die Pizzen auf Knie und Oberschenckel sehen auch schon nicht mehr so schlimm aus. Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja sogar nächst Woche mal wieder aufs Rad.

@ Jens 

Gut da nicht schlimmes passiert ist und wir sind nicht mal letzter geworden  

-insider- 

Fahre niemals mit einem Race King mit 35Kmh um ein Schotterkurve wenn ein Bauzaun in der Nähe ist  .

@ All 

Bin für das Wochenende raus - Geheimwaffen Training - 

P.S. Sind diese Dinger immer so kibbelig  und haben solch schlechte Bremsen ?

Gruß CHristian 

P.P.S. Wenn ich mal wieder Zeit habe gibt es auch Berichte aus Chemnitz und Steindorf.


----------



## maxihb (10. Juli 2009)

ans kibbelige gewöhnt man sich und bremsen wurde schon immer überbewertet 

welches hast du denn jetzt?


----------



## FORT_man (10. Juli 2009)

Hallöchen,

wie sieht es denn so am Wochenende aus? 
Morgen noch mal eine kleine Runde? Warwer Sand oder Weyher Berg? Am Sonntag werde ich wahrscheinlich noch mal in die Harburger Berge fahren um dort die Geländekenntnis zu erhöhen.

Gruß Martinez


----------



## ralfathome (11. Juli 2009)

moin,
Heute 12:00 oder später ab Weserwehr, dann wäre ich dabei.

@Christian: die Dinger sind zum schnellen geradeausfahren. Dann sind'se auch nicht mehr kippelig. Und da man immer schön vorausschauen kann braucht man auch keine Bremsen. Viel Spaß mit dem Renner. 

Foto! FOTOoOOO!


----------



## ohneworte (11. Juli 2009)

Moin,

ich hab hier noch ein Actionfoto aus Steindorf!


----------



## ralfathome (11. Juli 2009)

nicht schlecht, Herr Specht

Hab schon beim Sportograph geguckt und über die Schanze gestaunt.


----------



## juk (11. Juli 2009)

hmm... Wetter ist schlecht, mein Stevens steht schmutzig im Keller. Ich hab also nix zu verlieren!  Steht der 12 Uhr oder später Termin noch?


----------



## ralfathome (11. Juli 2009)

moin,
ich bin noch dabei.

Es wird ja auch schon wieder etwas heller im Westen.

Wobei ich jetzt eigentlich das "später" favorisiere.


----------



## juk (11. Juli 2009)

13 Uhr?


----------



## ralfathome (11. Juli 2009)

jo, denn man los.

Weserwehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (11. Juli 2009)

Jo. Wo, sagtest Du, wirds heller? Ich seh nix.


----------



## ralfathome (11. Juli 2009)

ich tausche noch ma eben die LR und dann geht's los


----------



## juk (11. Juli 2009)

Puuh.... Bin spät dran. Wer hat die Regenjacke versteckt??
Bis gleich!


----------



## DAMDAM (11. Juli 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hab hier noch ein Actionfoto aus Steindorf!



Das danach könnteste auch ruhig reinstellen  .


----------



## ohneworte (11. Juli 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Das danach könnteste auch ruhig reinstellen  .



Von der Situation danach gibt es leider (oder auch glücklicherweise) keine Fotos! Und dafür bin ich nicht verantwortlich!

Die Fotos von nina folgen noch!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## ralfathome (11. Juli 2009)

vorher oder danach, das Ding sieht schon mächtig aus.


----------



## FORT_man (11. Juli 2009)

@Ralf und @Juk:

ich habe heute ziemlich spät ins Forum gekuckt, war erst noch einkaufen und so und bin erst gegen 16:30 so langsam losgezockelt. 
Wart Ihr im Warwer Sand? Da waren nämlich frische Spuren 
Naja, immerhin hatte ich dort eine prima Gelegenheit, meine neue Regenhose und die Regen-Gamaschen anzutesten, 1,5 Stunden durch den Schlamm und keine nassen Füsse. 
Das Bike habe ich danach mit einer Gießkanne wieder sauber gekriegt.
Liegt noch was für morgen an? Ich weiß noch nicht genau, ob ich morgen in die Harburger Berge fahren werde.
Ich gebe morgen früh nochmal Bescheid.

Gruß Martin


----------



## FORT_man (12. Juli 2009)

So, hier kommt die Meldung:
Harburger Berge fällt bei mir aus, ich werde nochmal eine kleine Runde um den Block drehen.

Gruß und bis denne

Martin


----------



## Nilsson (12. Juli 2009)

FORT_man .. die spuren könnten von mir sein! ich war gestern da. bin aber mit auto hin..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (12. Juli 2009)

Wir waren in der Tat auch da. Schööööne Runde durch den Matsch!  Schlechtwetterbiken ist doch wirklich großartig! 

Rennradeln bei Regen ist leider nicht so toll. Hab dieses WE mal den direkten Vergleich gewagt.


----------



## ralfathome (12. Juli 2009)

juk schrieb:


> Wir waren in der Tat auch da. Schööööne Runde durch den Matsch!  Schlechtwetterbiken ist doch wirklich großartig!


Die Pfützen haben ja auch ihren Teil zum gelingen der Veranstaltung beigetragen. Hab mich zu Hause erschrocken das es schon so spät ist. Die Zeit verging ja "wie im Flug"



juk schrieb:


> Rennradeln bei Regen ist leider nicht so toll. Hab dieses WE mal den direkten Vergleich gewagt.



In Zukunft halte ich mich mit skeptischen Äußerungen zu Deinen Plänen zurück!!


----------



## juk (12. Juli 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> In Zukunft halte ich mich mit skeptischen Äußerungen zu Deinen Plänen zurück!!



Es ist nicht so wie Du denkst!  Hatte auch keine Lust auf die Autofahrerei und bin zur Mittagszeit in heimischen Gefilden gestartet. Pünktlich zur Regenzeit. Bei Alpe d' Seevetal wäre ich vermutlich trocken geblieben.


----------



## Hendrik1 (13. Juli 2009)

juk schrieb:


> Es ist nicht so wie Du denkst!  Hatte auch keine Lust auf die Autofahrerei und bin zur Mittagszeit in heimischen Gefilden gestartet. Pünktlich zur Regenzeit. Bei Alpe d' Seevetal wäre ich vermutlich trocken geblieben.




...so sieht es aus. War eine nette Veranstaltung


----------



## juk (13. Juli 2009)

Neues Bike?


----------



## riser (18. Juli 2009)

OH JE 

mal schnell den Thread wieder auf die 1. Seite holen 


Gruß
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (23. Juli 2009)

dito


----------



## ohneworte (23. Juli 2009)

Hi Ralf,

wo ich gerade ein Foto sehe, hatte ich dieses hier schon gezeigt?





:kotz:


----------



## ralfathome (23. Juli 2009)

nein Jens, hier noch nicht.

Holste Dir jetzt was ordentliches? *duck und wech*

Gruß
ralf


----------



## ohneworte (24. Juli 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> nein Jens, hier noch nicht.
> 
> Holste Dir jetzt was ordentliches? *duck und wech*
> 
> ...



Spalter!!!

Der neue Rahmen ist bereits bestellt! Dauert mit dem Lackieren natürlich wieder länger, da so was natürlich wärend der Betriebsferien passiert!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## steven912 (25. Juli 2009)

Ma was Neues... Bin relativ neu hier in Bremen und es langsam leid, immer nur auf dem Rennrad im Blockland herumzukurbeln. War letztens mal in der Gegend um Syke unterwegs, Öllager Achim kenn ich auch schon, aber wenn man sich da nicht auskennt, ist das alles zu kompliziert  Würde am Sonntag gern mal wieder MTB fahren, am liebsten mit ein paar Leuten, die sich da auskennen und wo ich nicht an jeder Kreuzung die Karte herauskramen muss oder Angst haben, dass ich am anderen Ende der Welt herauskomme... Wenn also jemand Bock hat oder sowieso ne Tour geplant ist, komm ich gerne mit. Fitnesszustand ist für meine Verhältnisse gar nicht so übel, ein paar Kilometer schaff ich schon 

Gruß, René


----------



## DAMDAM (25. Juli 2009)

@ Jens 

Wie gut das du noch einige andere Räder hast  Wo ist das denn passiert? Im Bikepark in Braunlage? 

@ All 

Wie sieht es denn am Sonntagvormittag mit einer lockeren Runde Richtung Wawer Sand aus? Ich kann zwar noch nicht 100%tig zusagen aber Interesse hätte ich schon. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## ohneworte (25. Juli 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> @ Jens
> 
> Wie gut das du noch einige andere Räder hast  Wo ist das denn passiert? Im Bikepark in Braunlage?
> 
> ...




Hi Christian,

im Bikepark war ich mit dem Rad nicht zugange. Muss im Winterdreckpflügen passiert sein.

Interesse für morgen Warwer Sand hätte ich auch. Mach mal nen Zeitvorschlag!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## scarab (25. Juli 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> @ All
> 
> Wie sieht es denn am Sonntagvormittag mit einer lockeren Runde Richtung Wawer Sand aus? Ich kann zwar noch nicht 100%tig zusagen aber Interesse hätte ich schon.
> 
> Gruß Christian



Interesse ist da. Gib einfach Zeit und Treffpunkt durch.

Ciao Jan


----------



## MTBRafi (25. Juli 2009)

Ja, dann schlage ich doch mal 11h Weserwehr vor, für Warwer Sand ist das wohl der beste Startpunkt 

Bis morgen,

Rafael


----------



## ohneworte (26. Juli 2009)

Wann denn dann im Warwer? Ich erscheine aus der anderen Richtung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (26. Juli 2009)

@All

Moin, leider türmt sich bei mir immer noch die Arbeit auf dem Schreibtisch, so dass ich leider für heute Absagen muss.  Genießt das Wetter. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## scarab (26. Juli 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wann denn dann im Warwer? Ich erscheine aus der anderen Richtung!



Wir können uns 12.00 Uhr am "Scharfrichter" treffen.

Ciao Jan


----------



## ohneworte (26. Juli 2009)

scarab schrieb:


> Wir können uns 12.00 Uhr am "Scharfrichter" treffen.
> 
> Ciao Jan



Sorry,

bin heute leider nicht richtig auf dem Damm. Habe heute Magen-/Darmprobleme und werde mich nicht allzu weit von einem gewissen Ort wegbewegen!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Nilsson (29. Juli 2009)

Moin leute...  wollt mal so hören wie es am Wochenende aussieht??

Mal wieder ne schöne tour, richtung warwer sand???!!


----------



## steven912 (29. Juli 2009)

Nilsson schrieb:


> Mal wieder ne schöne tour, richtung warwer sand???!!



Die Gegend ist verflucht. War zum ersten Mal dort, hab zwei Biker getroffen (den Bikes nach zu urteilen Jan und Rafael), dem einen hat es das Schaltauge verbogen und ich lieg seit Montag mit Erkältung flach. Wenn euch also Leib und Bike lieb sind, geht vorher in die Kirche und zündet ne Kerze an


----------



## scarab (29. Juli 2009)

steven912 schrieb:


> Die Gegend ist verflucht. War zum ersten Mal dort, hab zwei Biker getroffen (den Bikes nach zu urteilen Jan und Rafael), dem einen hat es das Schaltauge verbogen und ich lieg seit Montag mit Erkältung flach. Wenn euch also Leib und Bike lieb sind, geht vorher in die Kirche und zündet ne Kerze an



Das waren wir. Hättest Dich ja mal zu erkennen geben können.  Kann ja keiner ahnen, dass Du unter "Bike: ... diverse andere" noch ein Cannondale Caffeine verbirgst.

Tatsächlich haben wir bereits nach ca. 45 min den Heimweg angetreten. Das Schaltauge oder der Schaltungskäfig an Rafaels Rad war verbogen. Im Übrigen war es ganz nett. Durch den Regen in den Vergangenheit ist der Boden recht fest. Und auch die Bremsen, die uns das letzte mal noch durch den Warwer Sand getrieben haben, sind zwischenzeitlich verschwunden.

Ciao Jan


----------



## baluweb (30. Juli 2009)

Mahlzeit zusammen,
ich werde  mich wohl morgen spontan auf's Radl setzen. Ca. 10 Uhr Richtung Garlstedt oder Weyher Berg. Da ich morgen nicht automobil bin, werde ich ab OHZ starten. Falls sich jemand dazu gesellen möchte - herzlich eingeladen. 
Bis dann Marc


----------



## ohneworte (31. Juli 2009)

Moin,

wer hat da denn schon Zeit? Ich muss jetzt gleich arbeiten!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## baluweb (31. Juli 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> wer hat da denn schon Zeit? Ich muss jetzt gleich arbeiten!



...man hat dann Zeit, wenn man den letzen Urlaubstag hat und feststellt, dass man bislang zu selten auf dem Radl war...
Ich bin dann mal weg.
Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steven912 (1. August 2009)

scarab schrieb:


> Hättest Dich ja mal zu erkennen geben können.  Kann ja keiner ahnen, dass Du unter "Bike: ... diverse andere" noch ein Cannondale Caffeine verbirgst.



Wer hätte mich denn erkannt? Auf meinen Post hat ja niemand reagiert  Jedenfalls bin ich da jetzt häufiger unterwegs. Allerdings nicht dieses Wochenende, muss meine Erkältung auskurieren.


----------



## Zarell (1. August 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich komme auch aus Bremen und fände es super, nicht immer solo die vereinzelten Hügel der Region bearbeiten zu müssen . 
Im Öllager war ich schon mal und auch etwas weiter in den Harburger Bergen, was ich nur empfehlen kann. (bei Interesse, hier der Kartenlink zur Strecke)

Ansonsten kenne ich mich in der direkten Umgebung noch nicht gut aus. Wäre schön, wenn man sich sich mal die ein oder andere Tour rund um Bremen oder auch mal im Harz gemeinsam ansehen könnte.

Grüße
Z


----------



## baluweb (4. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
mein letzter Vorschlag war wohl etwas zu spontan. Hier die rechtzeitige Ankündigung:
Samstag, 10 Uhr, Parkplatz an der "alten B6", ca. 2 Stunden Wald und Truppenübungsplatz. Genauere Ortsangabe inkl. Kilometerangabe bfindet sich in diesem Thread oder kann bei Bedarf nachgeliefert werden.
Gruß Marc


----------



## ralfathome (4. August 2009)

moin Marc,
das kommt genau richtig weil ich schon ewig nicht mehr in Garlstedt gewesen bin. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ist das ganz schön weit entfernt. Ich hoffe es wird gemütlich durch den Wald gerast.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## FORT_man (4. August 2009)

Zarell schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> .......
> Im Öllager war ich schon mal und auch etwas weiter in den Harburger Bergen, was ich nur empfehlen kann.
> .......
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

ich war in den letzten Wochen auch ein paar Mal in den Harburger Bergen, was ich ebenfalls nur empfehlen kann 
Mal sehen, wann es das nächste Mal dorthin geht, vielleicht können wir ja zusammen fahren?
Ansonsten ist im Raum Bremen noch der gute alte Warwer Sand südlich von Seckenhausen zu empfehlen. Man fährt vom Weserwehr ca. 45 Minuten dorthin.
Leider kann ich am Wochenende nicht mitfahren, da ich mal wieder in Münster sein werde.
Bin am Sonntag von der Alpen-Überquerung zurückgekommen, war prima, gutes Wetter, tolle Trails und tolle Frauen 
Vielleicht können wir ja vor dem Wochenende noch mal eine kleine Runde drehen?

Gruß und bis denne 

Martin


----------



## Zarell (5. August 2009)

Moin,

@Martin: jo, Warwer Sand klingt gut, da war ich bislang auch noch nicht. 
Harburger Berge wäre ich auch nochmal dabei oder eben alternativ mal in den Harz?

Hast Du Bilder von der Alpenüberquerung??.. natürlich nur wegen Biken.. nicht wegen der Frauen (*hüstel*)? 


@all: Bei mir siehts am Samstag auch nicht gut aus. Vielleicht lässt sich ja auch mal unter der Woche am späten Nachmittag-Abend was organisieren?

tschau
Z


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (6. August 2009)

baluweb schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> mein letzter Vorschlag war wohl etwas zu spontan. Hier die rechtzeitige Ankündigung:
> Samstag, 10 Uhr, Parkplatz an der "alten B6", ca. 2 Stunden Wald und Truppenübungsplatz. Genauere Ortsangabe inkl. Kilometerangabe bfindet sich in diesem Thread oder kann bei Bedarf nachgeliefert werden.
> Gruß Marc



Bei einem eventuellen späteren Beginn der Tour (so um 14:00 Uhr) wäre ich sehr an der Teilnahme an diesem Event interessiert! 

Grüße

Maxi


----------



## baluweb (6. August 2009)

maxihb schrieb:


> Bei einem eventuellen späteren Beginn der Tour (so um 14:00 Uhr) wäre ich sehr an der Teilnahme an diesem Event interessiert!
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Maxi



Hi Maxi,
für den Nachmittag bin ich leider bereits verplant, deshalb der frühe Start von meiner Seite. Sorry. Aber es wird Folgetermine geben...
Marc


----------



## scarab (6. August 2009)

baluweb schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> mein letzter Vorschlag war wohl etwas zu spontan. Hier die rechtzeitige Ankündigung:
> Samstag, 10 Uhr, Parkplatz an der "alten B6", ca. 2 Stunden Wald und Truppenübungsplatz. Genauere Ortsangabe inkl. Kilometerangabe bfindet sich in diesem Thread oder kann bei Bedarf nachgeliefert werden.
> Gruß Marc



Moin Marc,

in Garlstedt war ich noch nie. 10 Uhr ist natürlich ordentlich früh. Gerade für einen Samstag und mit einer vorherigen Anfart aus Bremen. Aber Ausschlafen wird ohnehin überschätzt. Bin also gerne mit dabei. Leider kenne ich den Parkplatz an der alten B6 nicht. Ich hoffe aber, Ralf kann mich mitnehmen.

Ciao Jan


----------



## ralfathome (6. August 2009)

moin Jan,
natürlich gern.
8:20 hier in Hemelingen an der Sparkassenkreuzung? 
Dann bleibt noch Zeit sich am ersten Etappenziel in Garlstedt an der Tanke beim Bäcker mit einem Brötchen etc. zu stärken. Natürlich alternativ auch an anderen entsprechenden Läden an der Route.

@Maxi: 14:00 hätte ich angesichts der zu erwartenden Temperaturen auch abgesagt. Sorry!


----------



## dinosaur (6. August 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> 8:20 hier in Hemelingen an der Sparkassenkreuzung?



Gibt's auch noch ne Zeit für die Haltestelle HAW?
Ciao
dino


----------



## ralfathome (6. August 2009)

Garlstedt? Hmmhh? Ach ja, Garlstedt!!!

Da sind wir schon häufiger gefahren. Und irgendwann ist uns aufgefallen das das Wetter immer so schön extrem ist wenn Marc,Maxi und Ralf gemeinsam dort rumheizen. Es hat auch mal heftig geschüttet wenn Andere dabei waren, aber die-3-Wetter-tough waren schon eine sichere Bank für Extremwetterlagen.




Gut, das ist jetzt nix Extremes?!
Spaß hatten wir ja trotzdem, auch wenn wir uns mal 2h mit 8Km/h durch den Schnee geschoben haben.

Einer von Die3 hat dann mal eine begründete Auszeit genommen und sein Revival gleich angekündet. Ob das Wetter für die Auszeit auch eine Rolle gespielt hat? Man weiß es nicht.

Die2 hatten jedenfalls marginale Hoffnung auf "normales" Bremer Wetter. Nun ja, Wetter ist eben nicht alles. Denn es kam alles viel schlimmer.

Ob jetzt zuerst dem Scott 2 Platten währen einer Tour die Weiterfahrt erschwerten oder ob an dem NoPogo 3 Platten, 2 in Garlstedt und 1 kurz vor der heimatlichen Haustür, für Unruhe sorgten ist dem Sortierer dieser Buchstaben entfallen, aber auch für die Chronologie der Ereignisse von minderer Bedeutung.

Gut in Erinnerung ist allerdings die Suche von Die2 nach neuen Wegen. Was mit dem Fund mysteriöser Knochen begann eskalierte mit der Flucht von 2 Wildschweinen, was wiederrum die Flucht zweier wilder Biker nach sich zog. Es ist nicht überliefert, wessen Flucht zuerst beendet war. Aber auch das ist chronologisch nicht wertvoll. Fortan ging man sich, mit Respekt, aus dem Wege.

Die2 waren aber mit jedem Wetter glücklich, den sie wußten es gibt schlimmeres als strahlenden Sonnenschein. Schwein gehabt.




Garlstedt? Garlstedt!


----------



## ralfathome (6. August 2009)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Gibt's auch noch ne Zeit für die Haltestelle HAW?
> Ciao
> dino



Hey.

Unisee, in der Surferecke beim Tierheim.

8:45 könnte passen, wenn 8:20 für Jan ok ist.


----------



## scarab (7. August 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin Jan,
> natürlich gern.
> 8:20 hier in Hemelingen an der Sparkassenkreuzung?
> Dann bleibt noch Zeit sich am ersten Etappenziel in Garlstedt an der Tanke beim Bäcker mit einem Brötchen etc. zu stärken. Natürlich alternativ auch an anderen entsprechenden Läden an der Route.



Prima. Bis dahin.

Jan


----------



## baluweb (7. August 2009)

Hey Ralf,
dein Bericht steigert auf jeden Fall die Spannung auf das bevorstehende Wetter-Inferno!! Dann werde ich mal von Sonnenschirm bis Eskimo-Schlafsack alles einpacken, gell? Damit wir konditionell mit gleichen Waffen schießen schlage ich für eure Zusammenkunft einen Treffpunkt in Oldenburg vor 
Übrigens, ich war unter der Woche heimlich trainieren und habe erstaunliche Feststellungen gemacht:
1) Vollkommen überraschend sind die Trails ziemlich zugewuchert. Lange Hose oder Protektoren könnten helfen, ansonsten hilft ein eiserner Wille...
2) So schön der Schotter auf deinem X-Mas-Baum-Bild auch aussieht - den gibt's nicht mehr. Jemand hat in der Elm die sprichwörtlichen Forstautobahnen zu realen Forstautobahnen umgebaut. Es fehlt nur noch der Asphalt...so ist es zumindest eine schier endlos scheinende Beachparty im Wald - Großmaschine sei Dank.

Na denn bis morgen in aller Frische.
Marc


----------



## ralfathome (7. August 2009)

moin,
also dann um 8:20 an der Sparkassenkreuzung Sebaldsbrücker Heerstrasse und dann über den Schwachhauser Ring Richtung Bürgerpark und ans Ende vom Unisee, ca 8:45.

Wenn wir um 10:00 nicht am Parkplatz sind dann sind wir wohl noch an der Tanke. Von dort fahren wir auf jeden Fall auf dem Radweg Richtung Parkplatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (7. August 2009)

Ich wünsche euch morgen in viel Spaß im Revier 

Grüßt mir die Wildschweine und die Unwetters


----------



## baluweb (8. August 2009)

Sorray Maxi,
weder Wildschwein noch Wildwetter waren zu sehen, so dass wir sie auch nicht grüßen konnten. Beim näxten Mal! Heute war einfach eine super Tour mit gutem Wetter, so wie es sich gehört. Bis dann
Marc


----------



## Fissla (9. August 2009)

Dringend:

Ich habe mir beim gestrigen 3-Stunden-Endurorennen den linken Fuß kaputt gemacht. Das etwas kaputt ist, ist definitiv - was, das klärt sich heute im Laufe des Tages. 

Leider kann ich aus diesem Grund nicht an meinem geliebten HAW Cyclassics am nächsten Sonntag in Hamburg teilnehmen. Hat von euch jemand Interesse, hier mitzufahren ? Ich hätte den Startplatz günstig abzugeben, auch habe ich weitere Gimmicks wie z.B Teilnehmer-T-Shirt gebucht etc.

Ihr würdet mir einen Riesengefallen tun!!


----------



## dinosaur (9. August 2009)

Fissla schrieb:


> Dringend:
> 
> Ich habe mir beim gestrigen 3-Stunden-Endurorennen den linken Fuß kaputt gemacht. Das etwas kaputt ist, ist definitiv - was, das klärt sich heute im Laufe des Tages.
> 
> ...



Erstmal natürlich "schnelle Genesung"!
Dein Ansinnen würde ich besser hier: http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=61612  oder hier  http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=4219&page=636 reinstellen.
Ich fahr ja auch nebenbei auf schmalen Reifen aber die Cyclassics sind mir zu gefährlich
Gruß
dino


----------



## Fissla (9. August 2009)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Erstmal natürlich "schnelle Genesung"!
> Dein Ansinnen würde ich besser hier: http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=61612  oder hier  http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=4219&page=636 reinstellen.
> Ich fahr ja auch nebenbei auf schmalen Reifen aber die Cyclassics sind mir zu gefährlich
> Gruß
> dino




Es kommt ja immer drauf an, wie man selbst die Sache angeht. Ich denke, auf der von mir gebuchten 55KM Runde sollte nicht allzu viel passieren.

Ringe dich dazu durch, ist ja eine Breitbandveranstaltung mit 20000 Teilnehmern...


----------



## ohneworte (9. August 2009)

Fissla schrieb:


> Es kommt ja immer drauf an, wie man selbst die Sache angeht. Ich denke, auf der von mir gebuchten 55KM Runde sollte nicht allzu viel passieren.
> 
> Ringe dich dazu durch, ist ja eine Breitbandveranstaltung mit 20000 Teilnehmern...



Die 55 Kilometer sind gefährlicher zu fahren als die langen Strecken, da viel mehr Laien unterwegs!


----------



## walddrescha (11. August 2009)

Hallo Liebe Bikegemeinde,da das solofahren nicht allzuspass bereitet such ich hier auf diesem wege nach leuten aus Verden die lust haben ein wenig zu biken,ich fahre hier überwiegend rund um die wälder (Kirchlinteln/Verden) aber auch mal nach Dörverden (Bunkeranlagen/angrenzende Wälder),und bin gerad am planen was man so im Wald bauen könnte,um es reizvoller zu gestalten......


----------



## baluweb (14. August 2009)

Servus,
stehen für morgen Touren auf dem Programm? Ich könnt' euch zwar nach Garlstedt einladen, aber Abwechslung wäre was anderes...
Hat jemand etwas geplant?
Gruß Marc


----------



## JENSeits (14. August 2009)

Hallo Jungs,

sry für Offtopic aber ich hab da so nen Problem. Wäre dankbar wenn ihr mir helfen könntet. Meine Schwester möchte in Bremen studieren und muss momentan auf eine Zusage der Uni warten. Sie wurde aber schon in mehreren anderen genommen. Daher sind wir sehr zuversichtlich. Da wir momentan auf der Wohnungssuche sind, versuchen wir so oft wie möglich an die Zeitungen zukommen, da nicht alle Wohnungen im Internet stehen. Wir waren innerhalb von 2 Wochen schon über 10 mal in Bremen um die Zeitung zu besorgen und Wohnungen anzuschauen (vom Norden Westfalens). Allerdings ist dies morgen nicht möglich, da eine Familienfeier ansteht (das wird ein Spaß  ). Nun wollte ich fragen, ob mir jmd von euch den Teil mit den Anzeigen bezüglich Mietwohnungen aus Schwachhausen schicken könnte? ... Abfotografieren, scannen oder wie auch immer ... ich wäre für alles dankbar  Denn dieser Teil steht leider nicht im Internet.

Liebe liebe Grüße ... Danke Leute  

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zarell (14. August 2009)

Hallo,

schau mal unter Bremen.de und dort unter Marktplatz. Dort findest Du auch einiges an Wohnungsangeboten.

Gruß
Z


----------



## ralfathome (14. August 2009)

JENSeits schrieb:


> [...]Nun wollte ich fragen, ob mir jmd von euch den Teil mit den Anzeigen bezüglich Mietwohnungen aus Schwachhausen schicken könnte? ... Abfotografieren, scannen oder wie auch immer [...]
> Liebe liebe Grüße ... Danke Leute
> 
> Jens


moin,
kann ich gern machen. 

@Marc: sorry, ich fahre im Moment eher wenig. Und morgen Mopped. Hoffentlich.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## dinosaur (14. August 2009)

baluweb schrieb:


> Hat jemand etwas geplant?
> Gruß Marc



Leider dieses WE keine Zeit

dino


----------



## MTBRafi (14. August 2009)

baluweb schrieb:


> Servus,
> stehen für morgen Touren auf dem Programm? Ich könnt' euch zwar nach Garlstedt einladen, aber Abwechslung wäre was anderes...
> Hat jemand etwas geplant?
> Gruß Marc



Tach auch!

Morgen wäre ich nicht abgeneigt, aber wann und wo treffen? Ich bin ja relativ schnell am Wehr, könnte aber auch zum HaW kommen, oder anderswo? Und wann? Nicht so früh wie letzte Woche, also ab 11-12h wäre ok, oder meinetwegen auch erst am Nachmittag...

Grüße,

Rafael


----------



## Geestraider (14. August 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> sorry, ich fahre im Moment eher wenig.



kann ich garnich glauben


----------



## ralfathome (15. August 2009)

moin,
klingt komisch..., ......is aber soo.

"Schwachhausen" ist im Album


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baluweb (15. August 2009)

MTBRafi schrieb:


> Tach auch!
> 
> Morgen wäre ich nicht abgeneigt, aber wann und wo treffen? Ich bin ja relativ schnell am Wehr, könnte aber auch zum HaW kommen, oder anderswo? Und wann? Nicht so früh wie letzte Woche, also ab 11-12h wäre ok, oder meinetwegen auch erst am Nachmittag...
> 
> ...



Sorry, ich habe gestern Abend das letze Mal das Forum gecheckt. Da es noch keine Interessensbekundungen gab bin ich heute solo über den Wümmedeich zum Weyher Bersch. Beim näxten Mal. Gruß Marc


----------



## Zarell (17. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wie sieht es denn bei Euch am nächsten Sonntag (23.08) aus mit einer Tour irgendwo rundum Bremen? Sind ja noch ein paar Tage bis dahin aber so wäre es wenigstens nicht zu kurzfristig ;-)

Da ich selbst noch nicht so lokalkundig bin, wären ein paar Tourenvorschläge von Euch natürlich super!

Grüße
Andy


----------



## DAMDAM (17. August 2009)

Zarell schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie sieht es denn bei Euch am nächsten Sonntag (23.08) aus mit einer Tour irgendwo rundum Bremen? Sind ja noch ein paar Tage bis dahin aber so wäre es wenigstens nicht zu kurzfristig ;-)
> 
> ...



Wenn Wetter schön ist würde ich vielleicht gerne vom Weser Wehr aus Richtung Süden rollen (bitte nur rollen ich habe nicht viel auf dem Rad gesessen in letzter Zeit) so Syke, Barrien, Wawer Sand etc. . 

Gruß Christian


----------



## WilliamEallace (17. August 2009)

Hi

ich wär am sonntag wenn wir so um 10-11 fahren auch dabei bin dann ma wieder in bremen da ja bundeswehr technisch gerade in münchen

mfg moritz


----------



## Geestraider (17. August 2009)

also wenn ich in münchen wäre würde ich mit sicherheit nicht zum biken nach bremen kommen  nene...ab in den süden würde es dann gehen


----------



## WilliamEallace (18. August 2009)

fahr ja auch nich zum mtbkern nach bremen sondern bin eh in bremen und dachte siehst ma nen paar alte gesichter wieder^^
hab hier auch schon ne truppe gefunden die im jahr die ein oder andere transalp fahren mal gucken ob ich mir das bald auch mal zu trau

mfg moritz


----------



## Geestraider (18. August 2009)

nagut, dann drück ich nochmal ein auge zu


----------



## ralfathome (19. August 2009)

Geestraider schrieb:


> nagut, dann drück ich nochmal ein auge zu


wäre dann nicht der  angebrachter?

"Schwachhausen" kann ich dann wohl löschen. *da nich für*


----------



## Geestraider (19. August 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> wäre dann nicht der  angebrachter?



 
ach, was weiß ich


----------



## kiko (19. August 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> *da nich für*




dat war schon nach dem ersten tag mein gedanke.

gruss an den unermüdlich hilfsbereiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (20. August 2009)

erfüllt aber noch nicht den hohen Anspruch der Ignoreliste.

Mal wieder Kaffeefahrt?


----------



## kiko (20. August 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> erfüllt aber noch nicht den hohen Anspruch der Ignoreliste.
> 
> Mal wieder Kaffeefahrt?



wie wäre es mit einem verlängertem wochenende am diemelsee.
dafür könnt ich mich sogar in ein auto quälen.


----------



## Geestraider (20. August 2009)

apropro diemelsee...hat zufällig jemand ne ahnung in welcher gegend des sauerlandes es sich besonders lohnt ein paar tage zu verweilen und zu touren? ich meine jetzt nicht bikepark  sondern eher altherrentour für uphiller  mit lecker apres-bike bei weizenbierschorle


----------



## kiko (21. August 2009)

Geestraider schrieb:


> apropro diemelsee...hat zufällig jemand ne ahnung in welcher gegend des sauerlandes es sich besonders lohnt ein paar tage zu verweilen und zu touren? ich meine jetzt nicht bikepark  sondern eher altherrentour für uphiller  mit lecker apres-bike bei weizenbierschorle



sauerland is ganz simpel.
fahr nen berg rauf, schau in die runde, peil den nächsten berg an, fahr auf direkten weg den rauf.

alles is durchzogen von wirschafts und wanderwegen.


----------



## DAMDAM (21. August 2009)

So dann machen wir das fürs Wochenende mal fest: 

Ich kann leider erst etwas später: 

12:00 Uhr - 12:30 Uhr Abfahrt am Weser Wehr Richtung Süden 
-> Tempo sollte locker sein und die Dauer variabel !

Mitfahrer bitte melden! Bis Sonntag 

Christian


----------



## FORT_man (21. August 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Mitfahrer bitte melden! Bis Sonntag
> 
> Christian



Hallöchen,

ich bin am Wochenende leider in Münster, ist bei mir also nix mit biken 
Fahrt mal durch den Warwer Sand, da war ich heute am späten Nachmittag und es sieht dort sehr gut aus:
Es ist nicht sonderlich matschig und durch den Regen sind die Trails nicht mehr so sandig sondern schön fest so daß man ordentlich Gas geben kann.
Ich komme am Sonntag wieder, am nächsten WE bin ich dann auch dabei-vielleicht auch mal wieder innerhalb der Woche.

Gruß Martinez


----------



## MTBRafi (22. August 2009)

Geestraider schrieb:


> apropro diemelsee...hat zufällig jemand ne ahnung in welcher gegend des sauerlandes es sich besonders lohnt ein paar tage zu verweilen und zu touren? ich meine jetzt nicht bikepark  sondern eher altherrentour für uphiller  mit lecker apres-bike bei weizenbierschorle



Ich war neulich mal mit dem Trekkingrad im Sauerland unterwegs, Startpunkt war Münster (was nicht Sauerland ist!), von da runter nach Attendorn/Helden, dann am nächsten Tag nach Willingen (Hessen) und anschließend nach Hamm. Kilometermäßig waren das 160, 85 und 100km pro Tag, die Höhenmeter waren 1200, 1600 und 400 hm. Die Routen hatte ich über www.radroutenplaner.nrw.de rausgesucht, ist aber wie gesagt eher asphaltlastig gewesen... Aber wenn du eher irgendwo dein Quartier aufschlagen möchtest und von dort Tagestouren machen willst: Da weiß ich gerade keinen tollen Vorschlag zu 

Grüße,

Rafael


----------



## WilliamEallace (22. August 2009)

hat jmd lust heute späteren nachmittag so 17 uhr ca. ne kleine runde zu drehen nach z.b. worpswede oder doch warver sand? morgen ist mir das zu spät muss zurück nach münchen

mfg


----------



## MTBRafi (22. August 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> So dann machen wir das fürs Wochenende mal fest:
> 
> Ich kann leider erst etwas später:
> 
> ...



Ja, Zeit passt mir ganz gut. Ich würde mal gegen 12:15 am Wehr erscheinen, dann sehen wir weiter.

Bis morgen,

Rafael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (23. August 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit einem verlängertem wochenende am diemelsee.
> dafür könnt ich mich sogar in ein auto quälen.


moin,
hört sich gut an aber ein verlängertes WE paßt in diesem Jahr leider nicht mehr in meinen Kalender.


----------



## kiko (23. August 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> hört sich gut an aber ein verlängertes WE paßt in diesem Jahr leider nicht mehr in meinen Kalender.



dann halt näxt jahr. sind ja noch jung

kannste ma die "berlinbesucher" bilders drüben reinhauen?
er hat -glaub ich- hier keinen zugang.

bis die tage,
näxt wochenende kaff in verden.
so es denn bei dir passt


----------



## Geestraider (23. August 2009)

MTBRafi schrieb:


> Aber wenn du eher irgendwo dein Quartier aufschlagen möchtest und von dort Tagestouren machen willst: Da weiß ich gerade keinen tollen Vorschlag zu



schade eigentlich...überlege gerade ob ich mich mal ins sauerland wagen sollte, harz kenn ich zur genüge


----------



## ralfathome (24. August 2009)

moin,
das mit die bilders hat Gerhard schon getan.

Eisenschweinkader!

Gruß
ralf


----------



## ohneworte (25. August 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit einem verlängertem wochenende am diemelsee.
> dafür könnt ich mich sogar in ein auto quälen.



Ich bin schockiert!


----------



## dinosaur (25. August 2009)

Hallo,
morgen fährt der dino mit einem Geländefahrrad um 18:30 ab HAW.
Ziel ist der Bremer Norden (Pellens Park) oder der Weyer Berg
Begleitung durch freunliche Stollenroller angenehm.
Termin- oder wetterbedingte Absage bis 17:30 möglich.
Ciao
dino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (26. August 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich bin schockiert!



...und ich erst

so wie es ausschaut, wird es aber ein absolut autofreies jahr.

schafft auch nich jeder.


----------



## JENSeits (26. August 2009)

@ all:  meine Schwester wohnt vorrausichtlich bald in Schwachhausen. Ich wollte mal Fragne was es bei euch da oben so an sachen gibt in der Stadt bzw. nahe Umgebung ?! .. denke da so an Stellchen zum sprigen bzw nen Skatepark oder ne Strecke um mal gemütlich Abends ne Rudne zu drehen ?!

LG Jens


----------



## WilliamEallace (27. August 2009)

jmd interesse am samstag ne tour richtung warver sand zu drehen ab weserwehr?

mfg moritz


----------



## Zarell (27. August 2009)

Ich wäre dabei. So gegen 10 Uhr?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## FORT_man (27. August 2009)

WilliamEallace schrieb:


> jmd interesse am samstag ne tour richtung warver sand zu drehen ab weserwehr?
> 
> mfg moritz



Ich bin auch dabei, Uhrzeit ein wenig wochenendfreundlicher?  
Ist aber verhandelbar.
Es ist Viertel-Fest, da wollte ich am Freitag abend hin.

Gruß und bis denne

Martin


----------



## Zarell (27. August 2009)

hehe  ich hänge nicht an der Uhrzeit... was schwebt Dir denn vor? 11:00 Uhr?

Andy


----------



## ralfathome (28. August 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> näxt wochenende kaff in verden.
> so es denn bei dir passt


moin,
paßt.

Samstagnachmittag oder Sonntach?


----------



## WilliamEallace (28. August 2009)

oke samstag um 11 am weserwehr mfg moritz


----------



## eXI (28. August 2009)

Hi!

ich bin noch nie mit euch gefahren, würde aber gerne am Samstag mitkommen. Vorher hätte ich aber noch drei Fragen:


Reicht ein Marathon XR? Mit dem komme ich zumindest den Weyer Berg hoch, oder plant Ihr irgendwie ne Sandgrube, so das Stollen sicherer sind? Meine Stollenreifen und die Bremer Innenstadt, vor allem der Bahnhof und die Diskomeile sind nämlich nicht die besten Freunde, daher fahre ich im "Flachland" nur die XRs.
Welches Tempo schlagt Ihr denn so an? Weil alles über nen 30er Schnitt ist schon eher ein Race anstatt ein Wochenendausflug.
Auf welcher Seite bzw. wo genau beim Weserwehr trefft Ihr euch immer?
Dann bis Samstag
Martin


----------



## ohneworte (28. August 2009)

eXI schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> ich bin noch nie mit euch gefahren, würde aber gerne am Samstag mitkommen. Vorher hätte ich aber noch drei Fragen:
> 
> ...



Moin,

solange Du nicht alleine mit Damdam und/oder Dino unterwegs bist ist der Schnitt deutlich gemütlicher!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliamEallace (28. August 2009)

HI

ja dein bike sollte ausreichen und der schnitt wird weit unter 30 sein vllt 22 oder so
wer kommt denn morgen alles mit? hoffe jmd der den weg besser kennt als ich hihi

mfg moritz


----------



## Zarell (28. August 2009)

...wenn Deine Wegkenntnisse dorthin so gut sind wie meine, dann hoffe ich das auch... 
naja.. finden werden wirs schon, nur ob wir eine schöne Strecke finden werden... mein Motivation die ganze Zeit an der Landstraße entlang zu jockeln hält sich in Grenzen!

Gibt es denn Vorschläge von den Warwer Sand Experten, wie man am besten fahren sollte?



Gruß
Andy


----------



## FORT_man (28. August 2009)

WilliamEallace schrieb:


> oke samstag um 11 am weserwehr mfg moritz



ok, ich werde auch dabei sein. Ich kenne den Weg zum Warwer Sand, da ich schon oft da war.
Wir können danach noch in Ristedt (ganz in der Nähe) einen zusätzlichen Trail unter die Stollen nehmen.
@Martin:
Wir treffen uns normalerweise oben auf der Brücke, die über die Schleuse führt oder an diesem komischen Häuschen an der Südseite des großen Wehrs. Ist aber auch egal, die Gegend dort ist überschaubar und wir haben dort noch niemanden verloren 
Tempo wird locker, es ist ja Wochenende 

Gruß und bis morgen

Martin 2


----------



## kiko (29. August 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> paßt.
> 
> Samstagnachmittag oder Sonntach?


heut hab ich noch zu tun.
sonntach um 12 aufn wehr. profillos bevorzugt.
sinnich bis gemütlich.
....oder doch lieber schwanzvergleich?
wir werden sehen.


ps: schau ma ins album.
hab mir ne richtige coladose besorgt.
kellerfund.


----------



## dinosaur (29. August 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> solange Du nicht alleine mit Damdam und/oder Dino unterwegs bist ist der Schnitt deutlich gemütlicher!
> 
> ...



Am Mittwochabend waren oben genannte Personen im moderaten Tempo unterwegs! (Damdam hatte sich am Vormittag allerdings 100 km warmgefahren)
Samstag leider keine Zeit
Ciao
dino


----------



## ohneworte (29. August 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> heut hab ich noch zu tun.
> sonntach um 12 aufn wehr. profillos bevorzugt.
> sinnich bis gemütlich.
> ....oder doch lieber schwanzvergleich?
> ...



Was Du so alles im Keller findest!


----------



## ralfathome (29. August 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> sonntach um 12 aufn wehr. profillos bevorzugt.


moin,
mit ohne Profil und mit Stahl, wenn es kombiniert. 

Hab ins Album geguckt aber keine Rohloff entdeckt.
Schöner Rahmen übrigens. Ist wohl aus leichtem Dünnblech.


----------



## FORT_man (29. August 2009)

Hallo,

fahrt Ihr mit dem RR oder mit dem Geländefahrrad?
Die Tour heute im Warwer Sand war prima, Wiederholung erfolgt bald.

Gruß und bis denne

Martin


----------



## Zarell (29. August 2009)

Moin Martin, 

hat heute echt Spaß gemacht... und war für mich echt ein guter Trainingsritt.  War super, dass Du den Tour-Guide gespielt hast!

Hier noch der GPS-Link von der heutigen Tour zum Warwer Sand:
http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=334357

Gruß
Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (29. August 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin,
> mit ohne Profil und mit Stahl, wenn es kombiniert.



hab ja nix anneres.


----------



## ralfathome (29. August 2009)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> fahrt Ihr mit dem RR


ja


----------



## dinosaur (30. August 2009)

Zarell schrieb:


> Moin Martin,
> 
> hat heute echt Spaß gemacht... und war für mich echt ein guter Trainingsritt.  War super, dass Du den Tour-Guide gespielt hast!
> 
> ...



Hallo,
hab mir mal die GPS-Karte angesehen. Wußte garnicht, dass Schwachhausen 50m über nn liegt
Habt ihr im Warwer Sand etwa den Scharfrichter ausgelassen?
Wir sind übrigens fast Nachbarn. Schau mal in die Mitgliederkarte (Menueleiste oben). Der dir am nähesten liegende Eintrag ist vom dino
Ciao
dino


----------



## eXI (30. August 2009)

Nabend!

Die Tour vom Samstag (Weserwehr  - Warwer Sand - Weserwehr) war sehr gut! Vielen Dank an Martin für die super Führung
Beim nächsten mal versuche ich wieder dabei zu sein.

Die aufgezeichnete Tour findet ich unter dem folgenden Link:
http://gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=zdljimihmbvidmon


Bis zum nächsten Mal
Martin


----------



## Zarell (30. August 2009)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab mir mal die GPS-Karte angesehen. Wußte garnicht, dass Schwachhausen 50m über nn liegt
> Habt ihr im Warwer Sand etwa den Scharfrichter ausgelassen?
> Wir sind übrigens fast Nachbarn. Schau mal in die Mitgliederkarte (Menueleiste oben). Der dir am nähesten liegende Eintrag ist vom dino
> ...



Moin Dino!

... Schwachhausen liegt schon ganz oben.. die Bremer Alm. Da hat das GPS wohl noch etwas justiert 
Ich weiß nicht genau was der Scharfrichter ist... aber wenn Du diesen c.a. 40m langen extrem steilen Pfad im Nadelwald meinst, den man runterfahren kann , um in Ermangelung anderer Möglichkeiten selbigen dann gleich wieder hochzufahren... das haben wir natürlich getan... naja.. bis auf das Hochfahren.. das war dann auf halber Strecke vorzeitig zu Ende...  Oder ist "der Scharfrichter" was anderes?

Ist ja lustig, dass Du gleich um die Ecke wohnst.. Können wir ja gerne Abends mal eine Runde drehen! Obwohl Du konditionell auf mich wohl eher etwas Rücksicht nehmen musst, bei allem was ich bislang gehört habe 

Grüße
Andy


----------



## Tretkraft (30. August 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier, fahre seit 6 Monaten ambitioniert Rennrad und bin jetzt nach einem Harzurlaub endgültig auf den MTB-Geschmack gekommen. 
Trefft ihr euch regelmäßig, oder spontan übers Forum? Würde gerne mal mitkommen.
Wann trefft ihr euch das nächste mal? Habe auch in der Woche tagsüber Zeit.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FORT_man (30. August 2009)

Tretkraft schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin neu hier, fahre seit 6 Monaten ambitioniert Rennrad und bin jetzt nach einem Harzurlaub endgültig auf den MTB-Geschmack gekommen.
> Trefft ihr euch regelmäßig, oder spontan übers Forum? Würde gerne mal mitkommen.
> Wann trefft ihr euch das nächste mal? Habe auch in der Woche tagsüber Zeit.
> ...



Hallo Dietmar,

wir verabreden uns hier in den allermeisten Fällen über das Forum, einfach reinschauen.
Man könnte Mittwoch am späten Nachmittag oder Freitag nochmal eine Runde rollen.
Ich werde mich dazu noch melden.
@Andy und @Martin:
Ich wußte gar nicht, was man mit diesen Garmin-Dingern so alles machen kann-Vorsprung durch Technik oder so 

Gruß und bis die Tage

Martin


----------



## Zarell (31. August 2009)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Hallo Dietmar,
> 
> wir verabreden uns hier in den allermeisten Fällen über das Forum, einfach reinschauen.
> Man könnte Mittwoch am späten Nachmittag oder Freitag nochmal eine Runde rollen.
> ...



Mittwoch klingt für mich erstmal gut, kann aber noch nicht 100% zusagen. Hast Du ein Ziel im Auge? wie wär's mit Autobahntrail?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## WilliamEallace (31. August 2009)

den ab trail kannst zu dieser jahreszeit vergessen, da komplett zugewucehrt mit brombeeren etc

mfg moritz

p.s. bin eh nicht da^^


----------



## DAMDAM (31. August 2009)

Ich könnte Mittwoch frühen Abend AB-Trail + Pellenspark oder Weyerberg anbieten. UND JA, ich kann auch langsam fahren!


----------



## ohneworte (31. August 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Ich könnte Mittwoch frühen Abend AB-Trail + Pellenspark oder Weyerberg anbieten. UND JA, ich kann auch langsam fahren!



Musst Du gar nicht zur Eurobike?


----------



## Zarell (31. August 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Ich könnte Mittwoch frühen Abend AB-Trail + Pellenspark oder Weyerberg anbieten. UND JA, ich kann auch langsam fahren!



Da ich keine der Locations wirklich gut kenne, ist mir grundsätzlich alles recht... 

Und wenn das mit dem langsam Fahren doch nicht klappt, dann lasst mich einfach zurück Männer, was zählt ist der Auftrag! 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## FORT_man (31. August 2009)

Zarell schrieb:


> Mittwoch klingt für mich erstmal gut, kann aber noch nicht 100% zusagen. Hast Du ein Ziel im Auge? wie wär's mit Autobahntrail?
> 
> Gruß
> Andy



Ja, mir schwebt sowas vor, zumindest der befahrbare Teil vom AB-Trail. Ich bin da auch länger nicht mehr hergefahren und werde mich morgen nochmal melden.

Gruß Martin


----------



## DAMDAM (1. September 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Musst Du gar nicht zur Eurobike?



Sagt dir das Wort: "URLAUB" etwas?  und nein ich bin nicht auf der Eurobike! So wie ich das gesehen habe bist auch nicht da, oder?


----------



## Tretkraft (1. September 2009)

Mittwoch abend schaffe wird mir zu spät, ich gehe um 20:00 zu Rainald Grebe, Bauchmuskel (vor lachen) trainieren. 

Vielleicht ein anderes mal!


----------



## DAMDAM (1. September 2009)

So dann machen wir das doch für alle anderen einmal fest:

Mittwoch:

17:00 - 17:30 Uhr Abfahrt HaW mit Ziel Weyerberg 
                         Tempo: Langsam !! Dauer: 2-2,5 Std. 

Bitte sagt Bescheid ob ihr kommt, da wir sonst direkt zum Weyerberg fahren. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zarell (1. September 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> So dann machen wir das doch für alle anderen einmal fest:
> 
> Mittwoch:
> 
> ...



17:00 Uhr ist ok. Bin dann am HaW. Laut Wetterbericht sollten wir am Mittwoch auch ohne Regen auskommen. 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## FORT_man (1. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich werde versuchen, um 17:15 beim HaW zu sein. Falls ich mich verspäten sollte, braucht Ihr nicht auf mich zu warten.
Ich werde zeitig Feierabend machen, es müßte dann wohl klappen 

Gruß und bis morgen

Martin


----------



## Zarell (3. September 2009)

Moin Zusammen,

hier die schlauchfressende Tour von gestern als GPS-Trail.  
http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=340570

Hat Spass gemacht!


Gruß
Andy


----------



## FORT_man (3. September 2009)

Hallo Andy,

da werden die folgenden "vertical ups" und "vertical downs" angezeigt:

Vertical up: 2416 m
Vertical down: 2367 m

Waren wir echt so hoch in den Bergen? 

Gruß und bis die Tage

Martin


----------



## Zarell (4. September 2009)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Hallo Andy,
> 
> da werden die folgenden "vertical ups" und "vertical downs" angezeigt:
> 
> ...



ich habe auch keine Ahnung, warum hier so unsinnige Werte angezeigt werden.. 
In meinem IPhone stehen 412m Anstieg und 441m Abstieg. Beim Export ist da wohl was durcheinander gegangen. Zum Vergleich: Die Warwer Sand Tour hatte laut GPS 619m Anstieg und 644m Abstieg. 

So, ich mache mich heute mit dem Rad mal auf nach Trier 

Grüße
Andy


----------



## juk (4. September 2009)

Zarell schrieb:


> ich habe auch keine Ahnung, warum hier so unsinnige Werte angezeigt werden..



Vielleicht solltest Du deinen Höhenmesser kalibrieren? Über 400 hm sind das auch nicht, bestenfalls 40.

Ich fahr am Sonntag in die Alpen, vielleicht schaff ich da "ehrliche" 2416m vertical ups.


----------



## kiko (4. September 2009)

juk schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest Du deinen Höhenmesser kalibrieren? Über 400 hm sind das auch nicht, bestenfalls 40.
> 
> Ich fahr am Sonntag in die Alpen, vielleicht schaff ich da "ehrliche" 2416m vertical ups.



kein problem.
gibt da überall seilbahnen.


----------



## Geestraider (4. September 2009)

juk schrieb:


> Ich fahr am Sonntag in die Alpen...



ich will das auch 

wo gehts denn hin? ich war dieses jahr nur einmal unten, viel zu wenig 
aber nächste woche wollen wir mal einen harz-cross versuchen, 2tage hin - 2tage zurück, besser als nix


----------



## Kalles (4. September 2009)

Moin
Von HB ist es nicht weit bis Bad Iburg zur www.teutotour.de. Mal ein paar Höhenmeter mehr könnten euch auch nicht schaden.
Ich werde am Sonntag den 06.09.09 Testbikes mitnehmen nach Bad Iburg. Wer Lust hat mitzufahren, aber kein Bike hat
, oder mal ein anderes fahren möchte, kann sich bei mir melden.
Es stehen mehrere Bikes von Specialized, Scott u. Lapierre zur Verfügung. Perso mitbringen.
Meine Nr. 01753726047 oder 05424 39063 bei www.radsport-schriewer.de
Gruß Kalles 
__________________


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (5. September 2009)

Geestraider schrieb:


> wo gehts denn hin?



Saalbach-Hinterglemm. Dort finden u.a. die Worldgames of Mountainbiking statt. Dieses Mal wahrscheinlich ohne mich. Ich fahr die Strecke just 4 fun. Ohne Massenstart und Stau.

Harz-Cross klingt auch interessant! Wär ich auch für zu haben.


----------



## Geestraider (5. September 2009)

juk schrieb:


> Saalbach-Hinterglemm. Dort finden u.a. die Worldgames of Mountainbiking statt. Dieses Mal wahrscheinlich ohne mich. Ich fahr die Strecke just 4 fun. Ohne Massenstart und Stau...



hört sich gut an, hätte ich das eher gewusst wäre ich glatt mitgekommen  da wünsche ich dir jedenfalls viel spass 




juk schrieb:


> Harz-Cross klingt auch interessant! Wär ich auch für zu haben.



die idee dazu kam uns als wir mal überlegt hatten wie man sich in norddeutschland auf ne transalp vorbereiten könnte. einfach mal ein paar tage mit vollem rucksack durch bergiges terrain fahren. ist natürlich nicht mit ner alpenüberquerung gleichzusetzen, aber vielleicht bekommt man ein kleine vorstellung wie sich sowas anfühlen könnte 
zumindest ist das mal was anderes


----------



## juk (5. September 2009)

Geestraider schrieb:


> Harz-Cross



Falls das mal wiederholt wird, bitte melden!!!

bis denne,
Jürgen


----------



## LoopingLui (5. September 2009)

Hi,
sorry, dass ich mich hier OT mal einklinke aber ich suche eine gute, vertrauenswürdige Fahrradwerkstadt hier in HB (für Mountainbikes versteht sich).
Wäre wirklich dankbar für ein paar Anregungen.
Wo könnte ich besser fragen als hier?
Danke schonmal, Grüße.


----------



## Geestraider (6. September 2009)

juk schrieb:


> Falls das mal wiederholt wird, bitte melden!!!



klar doch


----------



## dinosaur (6. September 2009)

LoopingLui schrieb:


> Hi,
> sorry, dass ich mich hier OT mal einklinke aber ich suche eine gute, vertrauenswürdige Fahrradwerkstadt hier in HB (für Mountainbikes versteht sich).
> Wäre wirklich dankbar für ein paar Anregungen.
> Wo könnte ich besser fragen als hier?
> Danke schonmal, Grüße.



Hallo,
persönlichen + positiven Kontakt hatte ich schon mit der Werkstatt von Jagst in Tenever und Stadler in Grolland. Stadler ist halt ein großer Laden. Haben dadurch aber auch Leute, die z.B. einen RockShox-Gabelservice machen können und 'ne gute Ersatzteilversorgung.
Ciao
dino

ps: Harz...ich auch, ich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (6. September 2009)

dinosaur schrieb:


> ps: Harz...ich auch, ich auch!



okok, bei gefallen wird es sicher eine wiederholung geben, da werde ich dann rechtzeitig meldung machen  
aber höchstwahrscheinlich erst im nächsten jahr wieder, also zumindest eine mehrtägige tour, kurzausflüge sind für dieses jahr nicht ausgeschlossen. zumal man ja bis etwa oktober noch gut im harz fahren kann


----------



## ohneworte (6. September 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Sagt dir das Wort: "URLAUB" etwas?  und nein ich bin nicht auf der Eurobike! So wie ich das gesehen habe bist auch nicht da, oder?



Oh doch, ich war alle Tage vor Ort!


----------



## ohneworte (6. September 2009)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Hallo,
> persönlichen + positiven Kontakt hatte ich schon mit der Werkstatt von Jagst in Tenever und Stadler in Grolland. Stadler ist halt ein großer Laden. Haben dadurch aber auch Leute, die z.B. einen RockShox-Gabelservice machen können und 'ne gute Ersatzteilversorgung.
> Ciao
> dino
> ...



Der heisst übrigens Jakst: http://www.zweirad-jakst.de/ . Und die Werkstatt ist wirklich gut!


----------



## juk (6. September 2009)

Is dat geil hier!!!


----------



## FORT_man (7. September 2009)

juk schrieb:


> Is dat geil hier!!!



Das kann ich nur bestätigen, ich war ja auch da in der Gegend. Also, alle Trails mitnehmen, Bilder machen und hier hochladen.

Gruß und bis die Tage

Martin


----------



## Geestraider (7. September 2009)

genau, und hände weg vom weißbier, das schmeckt eh nicht


----------



## H.R. (9. September 2009)

Wenn Werkstatt dann Jakst in HB Tenever,Davoser Str
Kann ich nur empfehlen weil ich dort vor Jahren meine Ausbildung gemacht habe;o)
Gruß an Mechaniker Klausi...einer der BESTEN


----------



## Hendrik1 (9. September 2009)

Wenn hier schon kräftig Werbung gemacht wird möchte ich auch noch wiegetritt.com in Lilienthal mit ins Spiel bringen. Der hat, kann und macht auch alles. Fährt vor allem selber viel. 

Das machen die bei Jakst allerdings auch, zumindest auf dem Renner.

Schau Dich einfach mal um und entscheide nach Sympathie.


----------



## safe (9. September 2009)

Na, denn geb ich da auch meinen Senf zu ab - wenn ich's nicht selber mache, dann kommt mein Rad zu 1-2-3 Rad im Buntentorsteinweg. Mein Cousin arbeitet da in der Werkstatt, und ich weiß daß er's anständigt macht, und niemand anderen da ran lässt


----------



## kiko (10. September 2009)

kommt davon, wenn man am frühen morgen bilder machen möchte.








[/URL][/IMG]

the game


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (10. September 2009)

Bilder machen ist ja zu jeder Tageszeit erlaubt. Ebenso natürlich Radfahren.


----------



## LoopingLui (10. September 2009)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Vorschläge.
Ich werd mir einen aussuchen und wenn es mir da nicht passt, fahr ich wieder.
thx


----------



## kiko (10. September 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Bilder machen ist ja zu jeder Tageszeit erlaubt. Ebenso natürlich Radfahren.



bis denne


----------



## baluweb (11. September 2009)

Hi, plant jemand am WE einen Ausritt in heimischen Gefilden? LG Marc


----------



## safe (11. September 2009)

baluweb schrieb:


> Hi, plant jemand am WE einen Ausritt in heimischen Gefilden? LG Marc



naja, morgen so mit familie & co. mit mtbing hat das dann allerdings nicht viel am hut. eher mit saufen. um ehrlich zu sein, ich werde der einzige mtber in der runde sein.

aber für sonntag wär ich scho für was zu haben. lass mal wissen wenn du irgendeine gute idee hast


----------



## FORT_man (11. September 2009)

baluweb schrieb:


> Hi, plant jemand am WE einen Ausritt in heimischen Gefilden? LG Marc



Ich hätte schon Lust am Wochenende noch eine weitere Runde zu drehen, heute war ich im Warwer Sand.
Wie wäre es mit dem Weyher Berg? Ich war schon lange nicht mehr dort. Zeit ist natürlich verhandelbar, d.h. Sonntag geht auch.

Gruß und bis denne 

Martin


----------



## safe (12. September 2009)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Ich hätte schon Lust am Wochenende noch eine weitere Runde zu drehen, heute war ich im Warwer Sand.
> Wie wäre es mit dem Weyher Berg? Ich war schon lange nicht mehr dort. Zeit ist natürlich verhandelbar, d.h. Sonntag geht auch.
> 
> Gruß und bis denne
> ...



Sonntag klingt gut, da wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei. Wohn ja in Arsten, da hab ich's auch überhaupt nicht weit


----------



## Tretkraft (12. September 2009)

safe schrieb:


> Sonntag klingt gut, da wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei. Wohn ja in Arsten, da hab ich's auch überhaupt nicht weit


 
Hallo Christian,
Du wohnst ja direkt in meiner Nachbarschaft (Habenhausen)! Ich kann morgen wohl nicht, aber vielleicht können wir ja mal zusammen den Wald in Barrien/Syke rocken? 

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## FORT_man (12. September 2009)

safe schrieb:


> Sonntag klingt gut, da wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei. Wohn ja in Arsten, da hab ich's auch überhaupt nicht weit



ok, ich mache mal einen Vorschlag:

Treffen um 11:00 am Weserwehr, dann gemütlich los entweder zum Weyher Berg oder Warwer Sand (Seckenhausen)

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## safe (12. September 2009)

Tretkraft schrieb:


> Hallo Christian,
> Du wohnst ja direkt in meiner Nachbarschaft (Habenhausen)! Ich kann morgen wohl nicht, aber vielleicht können wir ja mal zusammen den Wald in Barrien/Syke rocken?
> 
> Gruß Dietmar



Ja klar, immer  



			
				FORT_man schrieb:
			
		

> Treffen um 11:00 am Weserwehr, dann gemütlich los entweder zum Weyher Berg oder Warwer Sand (Seckenhausen)



Klingt gut, werde dann um 11 da sein, is ja nicht weit von mir. Welche Seite des Wehrs darf's denn sein? Oder lieber in der Mitte? Nicht daß wir dann an unterschiedlichen Seiten stehen und warten


----------



## FORT_man (12. September 2009)

safe schrieb:


> Ja klar, immer
> Welche Seite des Wehrs darf's denn sein? Oder lieber in der Mitte? Nicht daß wir dann an unterschiedlichen Seiten stehen und warten



Wir treffen uns sonst immer an dem kleinen Häuschen, dort wo die Fußgängerbrücke anfängt und auch dieser komische Schaukasten ist. Egal, der ganze Bereich ist eh ziemlich überschaubar, da werden wir uns nicht verpassen.

Bis morgen 

Martin


----------



## Tretkraft (12. September 2009)

Ich versuche es doch morgen zu schaffen, um 11 Uhr  am Weserwehr zu sein, falls meine Erkältung mich nicht ganz ausknockt!


----------



## safe (12. September 2009)

Na denn, falls nicht - trotzdem gute Besserung..


----------



## baluweb (12. September 2009)

...na das sind doch Ansagen! Für welche Tour ist denn die Mehrheit? Denn das Ziel beeinflusst meine Anreise. Richtung Weyher Berg würde ich mit dem Rad aus OHZ kommen, und eiuch dann an der Schleuse treffen, wo der Stichkanal vom Haus am Walde in die Wümme mündet. Richtung Warwer Sand nehme ich dann doch lieber das Auto zum Weser Wehr. Sie haben die Wahl...


----------



## baluweb (13. September 2009)

Okay, noch keine Antwort...ihr schlaft noch, gell?
Vorschlag: Die Fahrt geht nach Worpswede, ihr trefft euch um 11 Uhr am Weserwehr und sammelt mich am Ende Kuhgraben (Gaststätte Kuhsiel??) ein. Ich werde dort um 11:20 Uhr aufschlagen. Wenn keiner kommt, dann habt ihr die Nachricht wohl nicht gelesen und seid Richtung Warwer Sand unterwegs...
Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## safe (13. September 2009)

War noch am Frühstücken.. hab mein Rad flott gemacht für heute und dann erstmal 'ne Testrunde zum Bäcker. War auch vor der Nachbarstochter da, obwohl ich später losgefahren bin  

Aber zurück zum Thema - ich hab keine Ahnung wo's hingeht, ich kenn auch alle Strecken nicht. Aber ich werde deinen Vorschlag mal mitnehmen wenn ich Richtung Weserwehr gurke, da ich so oder so erstmal dorthin fahre. Da wird sich sicherlich was machen lassen. Aber vom Weserwehr zum Kuhsiel in 20 Minuten - da müssten wir schon ein bisschen hetzen und hoffen daß alle pünktlich da sind.


----------



## kiko (13. September 2009)

baluweb schrieb:


> Okay, noch keine Antwort...ihr schlaft noch, gell?
> Vorschlag: Die Fahrt geht nach Worpswede, ihr trefft euch um 11 Uhr am Weserwehr und sammelt mich am Ende Kuhgraben (Gaststätte Kuhsiel??) ein. Ich werde dort um 11:20 Uhr aufschlagen. Wenn keiner kommt, dann habt ihr die Nachricht wohl nicht gelesen und seid Richtung Warwer Sand unterwegs...
> Gruß Marc



...hast aber zumindest nen guten eindruck gemacht.

so ganz allein anner schleuse.


----------



## safe (13. September 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> ...hast aber zumindest nen guten eindruck gemacht.
> 
> so ganz allein anner schleuse.



Wiso allein anner Schleuse?


----------



## baluweb (14. September 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> ...hast aber zumindest nen guten eindruck gemacht.
> 
> so ganz allein anner schleuse.



Danke für die Blumen! Wenn man den guten Eindruck schon nicht beim Fahren hinterlassen kann, dann wenigstens im Stand! 

Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, wen ich im letzten Augenblick zum die Ecke hab' flitzen sehen...

Aber mal im Ernst: 2 Minuten nach deiner Vorbeifahrt waren wir komplett und haben uns Richtung Worpswede geschlagen. Bis dahin war die Welt auch in Ordnung, aber der Gegenwind beim Rückweg durch das Teufelsmoor hat mich geschafft.  Ich gehe davon aus, dass ihr bei dem Rückenwind nach Bremen geflogen seid, gell?

Gruß Marc


----------



## eXI (14. September 2009)

huhu

Sag mal, hat jemand von euch noch ein Interesse an dem Forums-Shirt?


Thomas schrieb:


> "Freeride"-Macher Dimitri auf Abwegen in BC - Foto von Hubi Hager.
> 
> Ab sofort kannst du dir das schicke IBC Shirt in knallgelb bei Bike-Mailorder bestellen. Entworfen wurde es von Jens (_Grinsekater_), hergestellt wurde es von 3Essen.
> 
> ...


Ich wollte mir demnächst mal eins kaufen, doch nur das Shirt und dafür nochmal 5EUR Versand sind mir zu viel. Außerdem ist da nicht die frage mit der Größe.
Hat jemand Lust auf eine Sammelbestellung?

Bis dann
Martin


----------



## Tretkraft (14. September 2009)

baluweb schrieb:


> Aber mal im Ernst: 2 Minuten nach deiner Vorbeifahrt waren wir komplett und haben uns Richtung Worpswede geschlagen. Bis dahin war die Welt auch in Ordnung, aber der Gegenwind beim Rückweg durch das Teufelsmoor hat mich geschafft.  Ich gehe davon aus, dass ihr bei dem Rückenwind nach Bremen geflogen seid, gell?
> 
> Gruß Marc


 
Och, wir sind mit Windeshilfe gemütlich, locker, flockig nach Hause gerollt! 

Gute Regeneration!

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## cand.arch (14. September 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> ...hast aber zumindest nen guten eindruck gemacht.
> 
> so ganz allein anner schleuse.




Stimmt, das Giant ist sogar mir ins Auge gefallen


----------



## meilenator (16. September 2009)

Hallo, ich bin auf der Suche nach neuen Tracks in und um Bremen.
Den AB trail kenn ich schon, aber ich höre immer wieder Barrien, Weyer Berg, Warwer Sand,
Achim, Grube etc. Hat jemand vielleicht gps Daten für mich, da ich vorher gern checken würde ob die Tour für mich untrainierten was ist. Dann wüsste ich auch was mich erwartet wenn mich mal zu einem biketreff einlade...

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## Zarell (16. September 2009)

meilenator schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin auf der Suche nach neuen Tracks in und um Bremen.
> Den AB trail kenn ich schon, aber ich höre immer wieder Barrien, Weyer Berg, Warwer Sand,
> Achim, Grube etc. Hat jemand vielleicht gps Daten für mich, da ich vorher gern checken würde ob die Tour für mich untrainierten was ist. Dann wüsste ich auch was mich erwartet wenn mich mal zu einem biketreff einlade...
> 
> Vielen Dank schonmal!



Moin,

hier der GPS-Link zu unserer letzten Warwer Sand Tour. http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=334357 
Von den anderen Gebieten habe ich leider bislang keine GPS-Daten.


Grüße
Andy


----------



## FORT_man (17. September 2009)

Hallöchen,

wie sieht es mit einer Tour für morgen aus? Das Wetter wird ja wieder sehr gut.

Gruß und vielleicht bis morgen

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (17. September 2009)

Hallo,Lust auf ne super organisierte Tour am Sonntag, nämlich den Wadenkneifer?
Wie schon öfter haben wir auch beim www.wadenkneifer.de am Sonntag einige Testräder mit. Scott Genius, Specialized Enduro mit Doppelbrückengabel, Epic, ein Damenrad Safire,
Lapierre Zesty 314 u. ein Scott Ransom. Bei Bedarf bitte melden.

Gruß Kalles www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Zarell (18. September 2009)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> wie sieht es mit einer Tour für morgen aus? Das Wetter wird ja wieder sehr gut.
> 
> ...



Wadenkneifer am Sonntag klingt doch auch nicht schlecht, hättest Du oder sonst jemand Lust mit hinzufahren?

Ansonsten wäre ich Samstag vielleicht nach Hamburg geradelt... aber nicht wenn Sonntag Wadenkneifer besucht werden soll.. 

Grüße
Andy


----------



## Tretkraft (18. September 2009)

Ich werde wohl Sonntag beim Wadenkneifer mitradeln wollen. Und morgen steht bei mir die Tour de Löwenherz in Syke auf dem Plan. Eine tolle Sache und eine Gelegenheit, die Beine mal wieder locker durchzubewegen . Seht auch: http://www.rrg-bremen.de/2009_Lowenherz_800.pdf

Grüße Dietmar


----------



## FORT_man (18. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich werde morgen vormittag nach Münster fahren und komme am Sonntag zurück nach Bremen.
Georgsmarienhütte/Engter liegt auf der Strecke, mal sehen, vielleicht mache ich am Sonntag auf dem Rückweg noch einen Zwischenstopp und kucke mal was die Wadenkneifer so machen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## ohneworte (24. September 2009)

Noch jemand da?


----------



## Zarell (24. September 2009)

jop


----------



## FORT_man (24. September 2009)

Zarell schrieb:


> jop



Yo, ich bin auch noch da:
ich hatte mir am vergangenen wegen falscher Klamotten eine schmerzhafte Muskelverhärtung im Rücken geholt, die Sache ist aber schon fast wieder vorbei.
Das Wetter wird ja am Wochenende ganz gut werden, da könnte man ja nochmal eine kleine Runde drehen. Ich werde mich dazu noch melden.
Was gibt es sonst noch:
DT Swiss hat kostenlos meinen Vorderrad-Schnellspanner repariert 
Eingeschickt und das Teil war nach wenigen Tagen heile zurück in Bremen. Prima

So, das war es für heute, morgen gibt es mehr

@Juk:
Bist Du schon von Deiner Alpentour zurück? Erzähl mal, wie es so war

Gruß und bis denne

Martinez


----------



## Zarell (25. September 2009)

Dieses Wochenende ist bei mir leider schlecht. Dafür war der Wadenkneifer bei Osnabrück letztes Wochenende aber klasse. Gutes Wetter, eine Menge verschiedener Untergründe. Vom knochenharten Wurzelboden über Gras, Sand, Matsch und Schotter war alles dabei. Auch einige giftige Anstiege und eine besonders schöner Trail ins Tal entlang eines Bachbettes. Die Fat Alberts haben sich richtig wohl gefühlt ;-).
Orga war auch in Ordnung. Es gab eine 25, 50 und 75 km Tour. Ich bin die 50er gefahren. Insgesamt etwa 700 Höhenmeter. Die 75 kam auf c.a. 1000. Ich kanns nur empfehlen, hat Spass gemacht.


Andy


----------



## juk (25. September 2009)

FORT_man schrieb:


> @Juk:
> Bist Du schon von Deiner Alpentour zurück? Erzähl mal, wie es so war



Ja, bin wieder im Lande. War ja nur eine kurze (aber fantastische  ) Woche dort. Das Biken kam zwar etwas zu kurz, hab mich aber trotzdem austoben können. Fantastische Landschaften, herrlich steile Anstiege! Was will man mehr? Ach ja, einige Trails gabs auch.  

Bin doch noch bei den Worldgames gestartet. Eigentlich wollte ich ja die mittlere Runde (40km, 2000hm) ganz locker angehen. Gegen Ende der Woche wurde das Wetter aber deutlich schattiger  und so stand ich dann am Samstag morgen bei lausigen 5° im Startblock. Leider auch noch in der letzten Reihe, da ich meine Brille nicht finden konnte (liegt immer noch irgendwo in den Alpen).  Tja, long story short: Trotz fiesem Anstieg mächtig gefroren  (hab mich wohl zu sehr geschont  ) und hab dann doch nur die kurze Runde genommen.

Im Ziel war ich dann auch noch nicht wirklich ausgepowert und bin dann noch mit dem Bike ins Hotel gefahren. Das lag nur eine 13%ige Steigung bei 400-500hm entfernt. Danach hab ich mir das Weizen dann auch verdient. 

Den Schattberg sind wir tags zuvor mit der Seilbahn rauf um die Zielabfahrt der 40er Runde schon mal zu üben. So gesehen hab ich nicht viel verpasst.

War sicher nicht das letzte Mal dort!

Was war denn hier in der Zwischenzeit los??  Der eine meldet sich wortlos ab und reagiert auch sonst nicht mehr. Ein anderer ist zwar noch Forumsmitglied, antwortet aber auch nicht. 

Manchmal tut es auch ein einfaches LMAA! Dann weiss man wenigstens woran man is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (25. September 2009)

juk schrieb:


> Ja, bin wieder im Lande. War ja nur eine kurze (aber fantastische  ) Woche dort. Das Biken kam zwar etwas zu kurz, hab mich aber trotzdem austoben können. Fantastische Landschaften, herrlich steile Anstiege! Was will man mehr? Ach ja, einige Trails gabs auch.
> 
> Bin doch noch bei den Worldgames gestartet. Eigentlich wollte ich ja die mittlere Runde (40km, 2000hm) ganz locker angehen. Gegen Ende der Woche wurde das Wetter aber deutlich schattiger  und so stand ich dann am Samstag morgen bei lausigen 5° im Startblock. Leider auch noch in der letzten Reihe, da ich meine Brille nicht finden konnte (liegt immer noch irgendwo in den Alpen).  Tja, long story short: Trotz fiesem Anstieg mächtig gefroren  (hab mich wohl zu sehr geschont  ) und hab dann doch nur die kurze Runde genommen.
> 
> ...



hm per lift.
lag ich ja doch nich ganz falsch.


----------



## maxihb (25. September 2009)

um mich auch mal wieder hier zu wort zu melden...  ...wollte mich am Sonntag mal wieder in Garlstedt rumtreiben....hatte so gegen 11 Uhr gedacht (weil wegen ausschlafen und so...) bei Interesse bitte kurze Meldung sonst plane ich die Zeit variabel... ach ja, ich bitte um gemäßigtes Tempo, meinereiner ist momentan nicht wirklich fit... aber es ist ja sowieso fast end of season! 

Grüße

Maxi


----------



## scarab (25. September 2009)

Also ich wäre in Garlstedt gerne dabei. Hat mir letztens gut gefallen.

Ciao Jan


----------



## maxihb (26. September 2009)

Gut, dann stehe ich um 11 am bekannten Parkplatz an der B6...


----------



## scarab (27. September 2009)

maxihb schrieb:


> Gut, dann stehe ich um 11 am bekannten Parkplatz an der B6...



Entweder Du kennst einen anderen Parkplatz an der B6 oder ich war alleine in Garlstedt.

War aber trotzdem schön. Nur die zerpflügten Wege durch die zahlreichen Reiter haben etwas das Vergnügen getrübt.

Ciao Jan


----------



## maxihb (28. September 2009)

Also ich war bis 11:15 Uhr an besagten Parkplatz... und außer mir kein anderer MTBker...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baluweb (28. September 2009)

@ Jan und Maxi, es gibt immer die Möglichkeit eines 2. Versuches: Z.B. am nächsten WE! Letztes WE hatten wir Besuch und ich war somit verhindert... Gruß Marc


----------



## Funsports_Z (29. September 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

"somethin completely different" aber n GPS- track könnten wir natürlich auch beisteuern.

Kiko, ralf und co kennen uns ja schon und ich wollt ma kurz die Gelegenheit nutzen, wenn gestattet, um auf unser kleines MTB- Trainingsrennen am 17.10.09 mit nem kleinem X-post hinzuweisen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6359113&postcount=195

Is ja vielleicht für den ein oder andren hier von Interesse; danke

Gruß

Jan

[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Zarell (29. September 2009)

Moin!

Wäre auch an einer Tour nach Garlstedt interessiert. Da ich noch nicht dort war.. Was erwartet einen den dort geländemäßig, dass es sich lohnt dort hinzufahren?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## baluweb (29. September 2009)

Zarell schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Wäre auch an einer Tour nach Garlstedt interessiert. Da ich noch nicht dort war.. Was erwartet einen den dort geländemäßig, dass es sich lohnt dort hinzufahren?
> 
> ...



Unendliche Weiten, eine Bergkette von 3000er, alle 5km eine urige Almhütte, Panorama bis ans Mittelmeer und Downhills, gegen die der Gardasee jegliches Bike-Festival abtretebn würde, wenn der Bekanntheitsgrad größer wäre...zumindest fast.

Um der Realität etwas näher zu kommen kurz gefasst: Das Revier teilt sich grundsätzlich in die Bereiche Truppenübungsplatz Garlstedt auf der einen Seite der "alten B6" und das Waldgebiet Elm auf der anderen Seite. Die Elm ist ein Naherholungsgebiet kleinerer Größe mit dem ein oder anderen Spaziergänger, aber gespickt mit vielen kleinen Trails. Man fährt kreuz und quer, kommt häufiger am gleichen Punkt vorbei, kann aber viele Lines wählen. Spaßfaktor für ca. 1h, dann hat man das Wesentliche abgeritten. Der Truppenübungsplatz ist deutlich weitläufiger und bietet somit mehr km zu fressen, hat dafür weniger Trails und ist (offiziell) nur am Wochenende befahrbar. Mit den (zugegeben kurzen) Anstiegen und den Forstwegen fühlt man sich an so manchen Harzer Weg erinnert. Einige Pferdewege sind je nach Feuchtigkeit des Untergrunds mühsam, Teichlandschaften entschädigen dafür. 
Fazit: Es ist nicht ganz der Gardasee, aber für das Bremer Umland ist dies wohl eines der wenigen Gebiete, wo man 2-3h Forstwege und Trails genießen kann, ohne zwischendurch weite Wege an Hauptstraßen radeln zu müssen. 
Erläuterung ausreichend? Gruß Marc


----------



## Zarell (29. September 2009)

Erläuterung hervorragend! 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## scarab (29. September 2009)

maxihb schrieb:


> Also ich war bis 11:15 Uhr an besagten Parkplatz... und außer mir kein anderer MTBker...



Da haben wir uns gerade verpasst. Ich war schon 10:45 dort und konnte mich nur bis 11:10 zurückhalten.



baluweb schrieb:


> @ Jan und Maxi, es gibt immer die Möglichkeit eines 2. Versuches: Z.B. am nächsten WE! Letztes WE hatten wir Besuch und ich war somit verhindert... Gruß Marc



Ich werde es wohl vom Wetter abhängig machen. Der Dachgepäckträger bleibt jedenfalls erstmal auf dem Dach.

Ciao Jan


----------



## FORT_man (29. September 2009)

Hallöchen,

hat jemand Lust am Freitag Nachmittag noch eine kleine Runde zu drehen?
Ich werde mich vorher noch melden.

Gruß Martin


----------



## maxihb (29. September 2009)

Freitag könnte ich mich zu einer allerletzten Runde in Garlstedt durchringen... eigentlich sollte bei mir ab morgen für 4 Wochen Schluß mit Lustig sein... nur n bisschen Muskelafbau und son Kram 

Jemand interesse??? So ab 14:00 Uhr wäre ich im Prizip verfügbar... 

Grüße

Maxi 

(der wohl demnäxt ein anderes Bikerevier sein Trainigsgebiet nennen darf... mehr dazu später!)


----------



## safe (30. September 2009)

Ich muß Freitag arbeiten :/


----------



## Zarell (30. September 2009)

Freitag klingt gut. Ich wäre dabei.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mondtrinker (30. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich komme aus Bremen und habe durch Zufall dieses Forum entdeckt.
Ich habe Mitte diesen Jahres angefangen "MTB zufahren" und bin sehr begeistert. Doch leider macht das alleine Fahren nicht soviel Spaß und
Schweinehund kommt manchmal zum Tragen.
Deshalb wollte ich fragen, ob auch Anfänger bzw. weniger Trainierte
zu den gemeinsamen Ausfahrten dazukommen könnten?


----------



## FORT_man (30. September 2009)

Hallo Mondtrinker,

neue Leute sind immer willkommen, einfach mitfahren 


@ Maxi:
mir ist der Anfahrweg für Garlstedt am Freitag-Nachmittag ein wenig zu weit, daher werde ich wohl nicht dabei sein. 

Mal schauen, wie so das Wetter wird, ggf. fahre ich am Freitag dann noch in den Warwer Sand und werde mich hier vorher noch melden

Gruß Martin


----------



## Zarell (30. September 2009)

ich würde für eine Nachmittagstour am Freitag auch eher den Warwer Sand bevorzugen. 
@Martin: Wann wäre denn für Dich der ungefähre Startzeitpunkt?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Kalles (1. Oktober 2009)

Hallo

Samstag ist Feiertag, wir fahren aber trotzdem. Ich hoffe, das Wetter spielt auch mit.
14 Uhr wie immer, weil vielleicht auch einige kommen, die sich vorher nicht gemeldet haben.
Eine andere Startzeit wäre darum nicht angebracht.

Ich werde zum ersten mal nach dem Unfall wieder dabei sein, darum eine lockere Tour, aber schön , wie immer halt.

Am 17.u.18.Oktober machen wir wieder eine Orientierungsfahrt, wie schon 2mal durchgeführt. Näheres folgt noch.

Gruß Kalles www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## Tretkraft (1. Oktober 2009)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Mal schauen, wie so das Wetter wird, ggf. fahre ich am Freitag dann noch in den Warwer Sand und werde mich hier vorher noch melden
> 
> Gruß Martin


 
Wann und wo wollt ihr euch morgen denn treffen? Wenn das Wetter nicht ganz grottig wird würde ich wohl mit in den Warver Sand kommen.

Gruß 
Dietmar


----------



## baluweb (1. Oktober 2009)

maxihb schrieb:


> Freitag könnte ich mich zu einer allerletzten Runde in Garlstedt durchringen... eigentlich sollte bei mir ab morgen für 4 Wochen Schluß mit Lustig sein... nur n bisschen Muskelafbau und son Kram
> 
> Jemand interesse??? So ab 14:00 Uhr wäre ich im Prizip verfügbar...
> 
> ...



Ich muss auch arbeiten...


----------



## FORT_man (1. Oktober 2009)

Hallo und Vorschlag für Warwer Sand:

Morgen 15:00 am Weserwehr, sofern das Wetter nicht total grottig ist, wir haben ja alle Regenzeug 
Zeit ist bei mir noch verhandelbar, ich habe morgen frei

Gruß und bis morgen

Martin


----------



## safe (1. Oktober 2009)

Na denn viel Spaß morgen


----------



## Zarell (2. Oktober 2009)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Hallo und Vorschlag für Warwer Sand:
> 
> Morgen 15:00 am Weserwehr, sofern das Wetter nicht total grottig ist, wir haben ja alle Regenzeug
> Zeit ist bei mir noch verhandelbar, ich habe morgen frei
> ...



15 Uhr ist ok. Dann bis nachher.

Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FORT_man (2. Oktober 2009)

ok, ich werde um 15:00 am Weserwehr sein.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Nilsson (2. Oktober 2009)

Hello...    http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Ausschreibung&ID_Veranstaltung=15363&mode=ascr_detail&typ=i


hoffe es geht....  und werde wohl auch morgen da sein...

nilz


----------



## Zarell (2. Oktober 2009)

FORT_man schrieb:


> ok, ich werde um 15:00 am Weserwehr sein.
> 
> Gruß Martin



Hey Martin,

sorry, dass ich nicht pünktlich da war... mir ist meine scheiss Waschmaschine in der Küche ausgelaufen. Ich war um 15:20 am Wehr aber da warst Du schon los.

tut mir echt  Leid 

Andy


----------



## FORT_man (2. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Andy,

da haben wir uns nur ganz knapp verpaßt, wir sind um 15:15 losgefahren-beim nächsten Mal klappt es dann aber.
Hoffentlich ist die Küche noch heile-Kiko und Jan waren am Weserwehr und wir sind dann im Warwer Sand die normale Runde gefahren.
Auf dem Rückweg hat es noch einen kleinen Schauer gegeben, meine Klamotten waren eh schon schweißnaß.

Gruß und bis nächstes Mal

Martin


----------



## juk (3. Oktober 2009)

Falls hier jemand persönlichen Kontakt zum Kollegen DAMDAM hat, möge er oder sie ihm bitte mitteilen, daß ich nun gerne endlich meine Nipacks zurück hätte!! Leider reagiert er nur sehr schleppend auf PNs. 

Ich würde sie sogar abholen! Bräuchte nur mal den Hinweis, wann denn jemand zu Hause ist!


----------



## ohneworte (3. Oktober 2009)

juk schrieb:


> Falls hier jemand persönlichen Kontakt zum Kollegen DAMDAM hat, möge er oder sie ihm bitte mitteilen, daß ich nun gerne endlich meine Nipacks zurück hätte!! Leider reagiert er nur sehr schleppend auf PNs.
> 
> Ich würde sie sogar abholen! Bräuchte nur mal den Hinweis, wann denn jemand zu Hause ist!




Der arbeitet zur Zt. wohl etwas zu viel. Ich rufe ihn Montag morgen mal im Betrieb an.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (3. Oktober 2009)

ich wil morgen mal schauen, ob der ab trail rockbar ist.
auf wunsch fahr ich um 12 beim haw vorbei.


----------



## juk (3. Oktober 2009)

Danke Jens! Zu viel Arbeit ist shice und mein Mitgefühl ist ihm sicher, aber nixdestotrotz eilt es! Mein Fuhrpark wird näxte Woche um einen Crosser erweitert!


----------



## Zarell (3. Oktober 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> ich wil morgen mal schauen, ob der ab trail rockbar ist.
> auf wunsch fahr ich um 12 beim haw vorbei.



auf jeden Fall hat jemand die Brombeerhecke am Autobahntrail geschnitten, dort wo die beiden Waldstücke entlang der Fernwärmeleitung ineinander übergehen. Es lässt sich also jetzt wieder ohne größere Kratzer oder textilem Materialverlust das gesamte Waldstück passieren. 

Andy


----------



## scarab (4. Oktober 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> ich wil morgen mal schauen, ob der ab trail rockbar ist.
> auf wunsch fahr ich um 12 beim haw vorbei.



Ich stehe nachher am HaW.

Bis dann
Jan


----------



## dinosaur (4. Oktober 2009)

Zarell schrieb:


> auf jeden Fall hat jemand die Brombeerhecke am Autobahntrail geschnitten, dort wo die beiden Waldstücke entlang der Fernwärmeleitung ineinander übergehen. Es lässt sich also jetzt wieder ohne größere Kratzer oder textilem Materialverlust das gesamte Waldstück passieren.
> 
> Andy



 Ich war so frei, dort mal für etwas Platz zu sorgen. Jetzt müsste sich nur noch jemand für die Dornenpassagen am Nachtweidesee und am Grambker Feldmarsee aufopfern  Ich bin in letzter Zeit häufiger in Pellens Park gefahren: keine Dornen und wenig Brenner. Leider konnte ich wegen Arbeit gestern nicht das Crossrennen dort fahren. Hab mich dafür dann heute beim WEC in Sandkrug gequält [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eISZbtr1KN0"]YouTube - 1. Lauf 10 Weser Ems Cup[/ame]
Gibt ja auch ein Rennen dieser Serie in Barrien am 13.12.; schöner Kurs, MTB erlaubt.  Also, wer mal Rennluft schnuppern sollte die Gelegenheit nicht verpassen.(mehr Infos unter http://www.radsport-weser-ems.de/Joomla-CMS/10.-Weser-Ems-Cup-2009/10/Magazin-anzeigen.html )
Ciao
dino


----------



## kiko (5. Oktober 2009)

hab ich fichte da auch in dem ideo rumflitzen sehen?


----------



## Hendrik1 (5. Oktober 2009)

kann wien


----------



## juk (5. Oktober 2009)

Wie lief es denn im Pellens Park, Hendrik?

Edith:
Ich ziehe meine Frage zurück. Da warste ja garnicht.


----------



## Hendrik1 (5. Oktober 2009)

Das war Samstag. Sonntag war ich in Sandkrug. Lief aber schlecht. Wollte erst nicht hin, habe mich aber von der freundlich scheinenden Sonne überreden lassen. Bin nach 3 Runden ausgestiegen. War noch zu platt. Das war kein Rennenfahren. Das war bloß rumgeeiere. Habe so den Zieleinlauf schön beobachten können. Wenigstens bin ich nicht überrundet worden 

Kaffee und Kuchen waren aber lecker. Habe noch Dino, Campa, Fichte u.a. getroffen. Insofern war es wieder ganz nett.


----------



## juk (5. Oktober 2009)

Bei so vielen Terminen an einem Wochenende kann man schon mal durcheinander kommen. Ich bekomme wohl zur Zeit nicht genug Auslauf. Was will man machen. Gegen die Dunkelheit habe ich leider grad nichts wirksames. :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1 (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin diesbezüglich ins Bastelfieber verfallen. Conradmäßig wird gerade das eine, oder andere durchprobiert. Dabei habe ich als neueste Erkenntnis festgestellt, dass ein Einweckgummi und ein alter Gummistreifen eine ganz passable Lampenhalterung ergeben. Als Gehäuse stehe ich derzeit voll auf HT-Rohrmuffen im Maß 50/50 zum Anschluss an Metallrohre. Nur für die 35mm Strahler habe ich noch nichts Passendes gefunden. Also wenn da jemand einen Tipp hat...

Ich sach nur Sigma kann jeder... 

...obwohl das ganze Bastelgedöns in der Summe auch nicht wirklich billiger ist.


----------



## juk (5. Oktober 2009)

Hendrik1 schrieb:


> Ich sach nur Sigma kann jeder...



Ich nicht.


----------



## kiko (5. Oktober 2009)

juk schrieb:


> Ich nicht.



energiedefizit


----------



## juk (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich lach da später dröbber...


----------



## ohneworte (5. Oktober 2009)

juk schrieb:


> Ich lach da später dröbber...



Sorry, habe vergessen den Christian anzurufen. Hole ich morgen nach!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## juk (7. Oktober 2009)

Energiekrise abgewendet, neuen Crosser im Kofferraum... Feierabend wo bist Du??


----------



## kiko (7. Oktober 2009)

erste runde mit dem teil hinter mir.






[/URL][/IMG]

dat is der brüller.


----------



## dinosaur (7. Oktober 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> erste runde mit dem teil hinter mir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DX ? Gut? Woher?
dino


----------



## kiko (7. Oktober 2009)

dinosaur schrieb:


> DX ? Gut? Woher?
> dino



is ne dx von dx.
jo, lustiges teilchen. innerstädttisch aber nicht zu gebrauchen. feuert auf kleiner stufe schon soviel wie meine gepimmte karma bei volldampf.
strobo-mode nervt beim durchschalten. die halterung mit dem gummi is nich so mein ding, weil ich sie auch an anderen rädern fahren will. hab eben den ritsch-klick von ner ausgemusterten karma angebaut. so kann ich sie auch seitlich einrichten.


dafür hab ich nu nen dorn im reifen und find den nich. flicken sind nu alle und ersatzschläuche auch.
man kann nich alles haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (8. Oktober 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> is ne dx von dx.



Mit "woher" meinte ich allerdings die Bezugsquelle. Hatte vor einiger Zeit schon mal im elektro-fred darüber gelesen. Die hatten ihre Teile direkt in Hongkong geordert. Gibt's die jetzt auch schon "hier" (Laden oder deutscher Versender)? 
Mit Flicken oder Schlauch hätte ich aushelfen können
Hatte letztens mal wieder einen 5cm Nagel im Crosser Reifen und Schlauch- hab ich die Löcher aber gleich gefunden, sogar das Felgenband war perforiert.
Ciao
dino


----------



## kiko (8. Oktober 2009)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Hatte letztens mal wieder einen 5cm Nagel im Crosser Reifen und Schlauch- hab ich die Löcher aber gleich gefunden, sogar das Felgenband war perforiert.
> Ciao
> dino



treffer und richtig versenkt

https://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149

in d gab es sie kurz.
http://www.bike-x-perts.com/product_info.php/products_id/244340

da dürfte lupine der auslöser sein.

vertrieb in d is mytinisun.

mathias hat auch noch eine da.

zur zeit nicht lieferbar.
warum nur.
mal schauen, was draus wird.


----------



## ohneworte (8. Oktober 2009)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Mit "woher" meinte ich allerdings die Bezugsquelle. Hatte vor einiger Zeit schon mal im elektro-fred darüber gelesen. Die hatten ihre Teile direkt in Hongkong geordert. Gibt's die jetzt auch schon "hier" (Laden oder deutscher Versender)?
> Mit Flicken oder Schlauch hätte ich aushelfen können
> Hatte letztens mal wieder einen 5cm Nagel im Crosser Reifen und Schlauch- hab ich die Löcher aber gleich gefunden, sogar das Felgenband war perforiert.
> Ciao
> dino



Wie Du das Loch bloss gefunden hast?


----------



## juk (9. Oktober 2009)

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, crosse ich heute gegen 16Uhr aufm Weyer Berg rum. Hat jemand ähnliche Pläne?


----------



## scarab (9. Oktober 2009)

juk schrieb:


> Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, crosse ich heute gegen 16Uhr aufm Weyer Berg rum. Hat jemand ähnliche Pläne?



Soweit Du ordinäre MTBker noch mitnimmst gerne.


----------



## Hendrik1 (9. Oktober 2009)

juk schrieb:


> Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, crosse ich heute gegen 16Uhr aufm Weyer Berg rum. Hat jemand ähnliche Pläne?


Hey, tolle Kiste! Viel Spass damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (9. Oktober 2009)

Ordinäre MTBiker nehm ich natürlich mit, sonst würde ich hier nicht fragen. Nebenan im RR-Forum würde ich im Crosser-Fred nur Selbstgespräche führen. Aus nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen fahren die lieber auf der Straße.  

Ich fahre aber nicht am HaW vorbei und kann auch keine genau Zeit nennen. Mein Plan ist zwischen 16 und 16:30 Uhr am Weyer Berg anzukommen. Evtl. trifft man sich dort?

@Lobspender
Danke!


----------



## kiko (9. Oktober 2009)

juk schrieb:


> Aus nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen fahren die lieber auf der Straße.



so?
wo fahren die denn?
...und vor allem: WANN?


----------



## Hendrik1 (9. Oktober 2009)

Wann und wo habe ich dort um 13:04 Uhr gefragt. Bin zu faul zum verlinken. Hat jemand bzgl. morgen einen Vorschlag? Achja, bitte rechts der Weser, weil ich gerne mit dem Rad anreisen würde.


----------



## juk (9. Oktober 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> so?
> wo fahren die denn?
> ...und vor allem: WANN?



Post 16256. Du kannst nicht behaupten, ihre Räder stauben nur rum. Sind halt Schönwetterfahrer.


----------



## dinosaur (9. Oktober 2009)

juk schrieb:


> Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, crosse ich heute gegen 16Uhr aufm Weyer Berg rum. Hat jemand ähnliche Pläne?



Leider zu spät gesehen. War selbst mit dem Crosser auf dem AB-Trail unterwegs. Die Beine brennen immer noch- von den Brombeerstacheln am Grambker Feldmarksee. Da muß mal jemand bischen jäten! 
Vielleicht ergibt es sich ja mal in den nächsten Wochen mit ein paar gemeinsamen Ausfahrten. Ich mache zumindest keine Winterpause
Ciao
dino


----------



## Zarell (9. Oktober 2009)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Leider zu spät gesehen. War selbst mit dem Crosser auf dem AB-Trail unterwegs. Die Beine brennen immer noch- von den Brombeerstacheln am Grambker Feldmarksee.
> Ciao
> dino



Hehe.. da war ich vorhin auch.. mit Knie/Schienbeinprotektoren 

Andy


----------



## kiko (9. Oktober 2009)

sonntag freischneidaktion?

is halt die einzige strecke für "mal eben".


----------



## dinosaur (9. Oktober 2009)

Zarell schrieb:


> Hehe.. da war ich vorhin auch.. mit Knie/Schienbeinprotektoren



Weichei -das muss brennen

Am Sonntag muss ich schon den WEC-Kurs in Engter freischneiden

d


----------



## FORT_man (12. Oktober 2009)

hmm, nix los hier? Alle schon in der Winterpause? 
Am Freitag habe ich wieder frei, man könnte da noch mal eine Runde drehen, sofern das Wetter nicht total arschig ist.
Ich werde mich vorher aber nochmal melden.

Gruß und bis denne

Martin


----------



## cand.arch (13. Oktober 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> sonntag freischneidaktion?
> 
> is halt die einzige strecke für "mal eben".




Tag!

Dann will ich gleich mal schauen was am Wochenende raus gekommen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (13. Oktober 2009)

cand.arch schrieb:


> Tag!
> 
> Dann will ich gleich mal schauen was am Wochenende raus gekommen ist.



meinste ich reiss mir den arsch an den dornen alleine auf?
mach mich doch nich zum willi


----------



## cand.arch (13. Oktober 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> meinste ich reiss mir den arsch an den dornen alleine auf?
> mach mich doch nich zum willi



Dann Fahre ich gleich Richtung Achim 

edit:

Schön war´s nach dem Regen


----------



## dinosaur (13. Oktober 2009)

Freud und Leid auf dem AB-Trail
Als ich um 17:30 in der schönen Abendsonne startete wurde ich vom sehr nassen AB-Trail empfangen. Die Steckbleche waren bei wolkenlosem Himmel natürlich zuhause geblieben und das Sitzpolster fühlte sich dann recht frisch an. Aber egal - ich hatte eine Mission! 
Heute mal nett gefedert, nahm ich den weiteren trail unter die Räder.
Am Nachtweidesee kam mir dann ein Mann (zu Fuss) entgegen: rustikale Kleidung, dicke Lederhandschuhe und - was hatte er noch dabei? Nein, keinen geifernden Kampfhund sondern eine Gartenschere! Hätten die Bodenwellen nicht beide Hände an den Lenker geschmiedet wäre meine Hand flugs in die Trikottasche geglitten um mit meiner Gartenschere einen Gruß zu entbieten So aber mußte es bei einem freundlichen "Moin" bleiben.
Ich wagte kaum zu hoffen was sich mir kurz darauf offenbarte. Das Dornenverhau hinter dem Nachweidesee war schon weitgehend passierbar geschnitten Ich brauchte nur noch etwas bikespezifisch nacharbeiten und ein paar Stachelzweige aus der Spur räumen. Beflügelt glitt ich über den trail und auch die Ausfahrt aus dem trail war auf wundersame Weise von den Brennnesseln befreit.
Mittlerweile musste schon die Helmleuchte ihr Licht spenden- keine gute  Voraussetzung um auch noch am Grambker Feldmarksee gärtnerisch tätig zu werden. Also trat ich den Heimweg über den recht schattigen Wümmedeich an. Bei 6° bestand keine Gefahr von Schwitzattacken. Am Horizont  blutete der Himmel ins nächtliche blau. Kurz huschte die "schwarze" Sora mit Begleitung an mir vorbei- wieder auf dem falschen bike, dann umfing mich wieder das beruhigende Surren der Stollenreifen. Schnell noch ein paar Kilometer durch das Dunkel gezogen- nur noch 4°C- zum Glück in Winterschuhen unterwegs- und eine schöne Ausfahrt ging zu Ende.
Ciao
dino  aka willi


----------



## kiko (13. Oktober 2009)

@willi

so langsam bekomme ich ja auch mit, das es auch hier nur noch alleinunterhalter gibt.
bin ja gelehrig. nur brauch ich immer nen kleines weilchen.

allzeit gute fahrt.
stefan


----------



## steven912 (14. Oktober 2009)

Nachdem ich in den letzten Wochen und Monaten, also während der Saison, eigentlich immer verhindert war , lockt der kommende Sonntag mit Freizeit und zudem laut Vorhersage mit vernünftigem Wetter. Deshalb werde ich mich dann mal wieder aufmachen - Warwer Sand oder ähnliches. Wenn jemand mitkommen will, können wir Zeit und Ort ausmachen.

Gruß, René


----------



## dinosaur (14. Oktober 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> @willi
> 
> so langsam bekomme ich ja auch mit, das es auch hier nur noch alleinunterhalter gibt.
> bin ja gelehrig. nur brauch ich immer nen kleines weilchen.
> ...



Nu schmoll ma nich gleich!
Ich hab halt viele Termine und kann deshalb meist nur sehr kurzfristig aufs bike springen. Ich hoffe aber, dass ab Zeitumstellung relativ regelmäßige mittwöchentliche nightrides möglich sind Bis dahin ist der ab-trail bestimmt auch komplett freigeschnitten
see you
dino


----------



## ohneworte (14. Oktober 2009)

steven912 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich in den letzten Wochen und Monaten, also während der Saison, eigentlich immer verhindert war , lockt der kommende Sonntag mit Freizeit und zudem laut Vorhersage mit vernünftigem Wetter. Deshalb werde ich mich dann mal wieder aufmachen - Warwer Sand oder ähnliches. Wenn jemand mitkommen will, können wir Zeit und Ort ausmachen.
> 
> Gruß, René




Sach ma Zeit und Treffpunktmöglichkeit (käme dann ja aus Broksen gefahren) wegen Warwer Sand!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## steven912 (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich entere den Sand immer von der Ecke Warwer Straße/Im Waldesgrund (neben dem Sportplatz). Wäre da so gegen zwölf. Passt das? Gruß, René


----------



## Kalles (16. Oktober 2009)

15.10.2009

Hallo

Morgen u. Sonntag starten wir eine Orientierungsfahrt. Samstag um 14Uhr, wie immer, u. Sonntag ist der Start von 10-11Uhr. Start ist vom Parkplatz der Firma Radsport Schriewer.
Die Strecke ist gekennzeichnet u. zusätzlich bekommt ihr eine Karte mit. Sie ist nicht ganz einfach, ich finde die beste Tour die ich bislang ausgearbeitet habe, wenn ich das sage wißt ihr bestimmt worum es geht.
Ein Trail schöner als der andere, den man aber erst durch bergauf erkämpfen muß.

Die Länge u. Höhenmeter gebe ich heute Abend bekannt, wenn ich die Daten habe.
Wir sind die Strecke gestern Abend erst abgefahren.

Ich mach hier erst mal Schluß
Gruß K.-H. www.radsport-schriewer.de



16.10.09
Hi
Ich bin noch mal ne Std. im Busch gewesen, den Rest kennzeichnen, allerdings im dunklen mit Beleuchtung. Lupine Wilma, schon ein super Teil.
Die Karte bekommt ihr nur mit, wenn einer die beiden Punkte, links od. rechts abbiegen, bei einer höheren Geschwindigkeit übersehen hat, nur zur Orientierung.
Ihr könnt in Gruppen oder alleine fahren. Ihr könnt euch auch unterwegs noch trennen, wenn der Leistungsunterschied zu groß ist, alles offen.
Es kommt nicht auf Zeit u. Geschwindigkeit an, Stress macht man sich selber.

Die Länge beträgt ca. 21 km, Höhenmeter knapp 600.
Wir sehen uns morgen. Gruß Kalles
__________________


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (17. Oktober 2009)

steven912 schrieb:


> Ich entere den Sand immer von der Ecke Warwer Straße/Im Waldesgrund (neben dem Sportplatz). Wäre da so gegen zwölf. Passt das? Gruß, René



Das ist mir leider etwas zu spät, fahre jetzt morgen früh um 09.00 Uhr in Bücken/Altenbücken!


----------



## steven912 (18. Oktober 2009)

Neun Uhr! Und das am heiligen Sonntag!  Das ist unmöglich, bin gerade erst von Freimarkt und Afterparty zurück  Dann fahr ich eben allein den Alk ausschwitzen...


----------



## ohneworte (18. Oktober 2009)

steven912 schrieb:


> Neun Uhr! Und das am heiligen Sonntag!  Das ist unmöglich, bin gerade erst von Freimarkt und Afterparty zurück  Dann fahr ich eben allein den Alk ausschwitzen...



Tja,

dafür war ich um 12.15 Uhr mit dem Mittagessen durch! Und zum Freimarkt geht es erst heute am späten Nachmittag/frühen Abend. Samstag Abend ist mir der immer viel zu voll mit Menschenmassen, das geht mir dann speziell nüchtern (muss ja ca. 30 Kilometer mit dem Auto hin!)richtig auf den Keks!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## kiko (19. Oktober 2009)

ich treib mich morgen wieder aufn abtrail rum. 

wenn jemand mit möchte........


----------



## FORT_man (19. Oktober 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> ich treib mich morgen wieder aufn abtrail rum.
> 
> wenn jemand mit möchte........



Hallo Kiko,

ich bin morgen lange in der Firma, deshalb ist Dienstag schlecht. Mittwoch wäre jedoch prima.
Vielleicht will ja noch jemand mit...

Gruß Martin


----------



## scarab (19. Oktober 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> ich treib mich morgen wieder aufn abtrail rum.
> 
> wenn jemand mit möchte........



Moin,

Dienstag ist für mich super. Ich könnte ca. 16.30 Uhr am HaW sein. Mitwoch habe ich leider noch 19.00 Uhr einen Termin. Sag einfach: "Bescheid" ...

Ciao Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (19. Oktober 2009)

scarab schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Dienstag ist für mich super. Ich könnte ca. 16.30 Uhr am HaW sein. Mitwoch habe ich leider noch 19.00 Uhr einen Termin. Sag einfach: "Bescheid" ...
> 
> Ciao Jan



bescheid


----------



## *guru* (20. Oktober 2009)

Hi! Bin nach Bremen gezogen zum studiern und suche Leute die *Downhill/Freeride* in der Umgebung (soweit ich das gelesen hab ist hier aber mehr mit tour :-()

oder aber auch *Street/Dirt* in Bremen fahren.
MfG Yannick


----------



## juk (20. Oktober 2009)

Hi Yannick,

die Streetfraktion ist nebenan.


----------



## dinosaur (20. Oktober 2009)

*guru* schrieb:


> Hi! Bin nach Bremen gezogen zum studiern und suche Leute die *Downhill/Freeride* in der Umgebung (soweit ich das gelesen hab ist hier aber mehr mit tour :-()
> 
> oder aber auch *Street/Dirt* in Bremen fahren.
> MfG Yannick



Hätt's halt 'n Berg mitbringen müssen
Nächste DH/FR-Möglichkeit ist im Deister bei Hannover oder natürlich im Harz. 
Trotzdem herzlich willkommen auf den flachen bremer trails.
Gruß
dino


----------



## kiko (20. Oktober 2009)

apropro tails:
ab-trail is frei. hat der liebe dino sich uns faulen säcken erbarmt?
wie dem auch sei. für mittwoch kommender woche läute ich mal den ersten nightride ein.
ich versuch das 2-3mal in gang zu schubsen. läuft dann noch nix, is die sache für mich  auch gestorben. oder sagt doch einfach, das ihr bevorzugt alleine fahren wollt.
19uhr haw.
bis denne


----------



## cand.arch (20. Oktober 2009)

Mittwoch... Hmm! 

Eigentlich wollte ich den Tag zu meinem festen Spinning-Tag machen.


----------



## kiko (20. Oktober 2009)

cand.arch schrieb:


> Mittwoch... Hmm!
> 
> Eigentlich wollte ich den Tag zu meinem festen Spinning-Tag machen.



dann such du dir doch nen tach raus.
allen kann man es eh nich recht machen.


----------



## FORT_man (20. Oktober 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> apropro tails:
> ab-trail is frei. hat der liebe dino sich uns faulen säcken erbarmt?
> wie dem auch sei. für mittwoch kommender woche läute ich mal den ersten nightride ein.
> .........
> ...



Gilt das auch schon für morgen? Ich hätte schon Lust, den AB-Trail mal wieder abzufahren.
Was fährt man in dieser Saison eigentlich so lichtmäßig? Ich habe im Moment nur die silberne Sigma-Röhre, ist fürs Gelände ein wenig zu wenig 


Gruß Martin


----------



## dinosaur (20. Oktober 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> apropro tails:
> ab-trail is frei. hat der liebe dino sich uns faulen säcken erbarmt?



So ist es Lediglich mit der hinteren Ecke am Grambker Feldmarksee bin ich noch nicht ganz fertig war einfach zu schnell dunkel



kiko schrieb:


> wie dem auch sei. für mittwoch kommender woche läute ich mal den ersten nightride ein.
> ich versuch das 2-3mal in gang zu schubsen. läuft dann noch nix, is die sache für mich  auch gestorben. oder sagt doch einfach, das ihr bevorzugt alleine fahren wollt.
> 19uhr haw.
> bis denne



Für Mittwoch den 28. sag ich schon mal zu (vorbehaltlich zu gräsigem Wetter)
Also Freunde des Stollenprofils lasst schon mal die Akkus volllaufen
Ciao
dino


----------



## olmoista (21. Oktober 2009)

Würde mich gerne mal anschließen wollen und schauen, wie weit ich mithalten kann ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiko (21. Oktober 2009)

moin leutz.

die ganzen posts mit:
ich würde gern, hätte lust, mal schauen, vielleicht, eventuell kann man sich eigentlich sparen weil sie null aussage haben.
das bewirkt nur, das leute am treffpunkt stehen und doof auf die "vielleicht" leute warten.

von 3 posts nach meinem aufruf sind schon wieder 2 dabei.

lasst eure hintertürchen zu hause.

wenn ihr fahren wollt, schaufelt euch die zeit frei und postet, das ihr kommt.

bin dabei, ich komme, bin da, bis denne, wartet einen moment auf mich.
damit kann ich was anfangen.

in letzter zeit hat das hier nich so geklappt und teilweise sind leute abegehauen, weil sie da keinen bock mehr drauf hatten.

wir kriegen hier wieder ne funktionierende truppe zusammen.


----------



## olmoista (21. Oktober 2009)

na schön, dann sag ich am Mittwoch um 17h bescheid ob ich komme. Das weiß ich halt jetzt noch nicht, wollte nur einfach mal mein Interesse bekunden, da ich bis jetzt mit Stollenreifen immer nur alleine unterwegs war. Warten braucht keiner auf mich. Also bis denne!


----------



## kiko (21. Oktober 2009)

olmoista schrieb:


> na schön, dann sag ich am Mittwoch um 17h bescheid ob ich komme. Das weiß ich halt jetzt noch nicht, wollte nur einfach mal mein Interesse bekunden, da ich bis jetzt mit Stollenreifen immer nur alleine unterwegs war. Warten braucht keiner auf mich. Also bis denne!



viele sind zeitlich angespannt und können nicht sicher im voraus sagen, ob sie zeit haben.

dann gibts leute, die nicht wissen, ob sie an dem tag auch lust haben.

das kann aber ja nicht bei allen die regel sein.

freu mich, wenn du auftauchst. hatten wir ja schon länger geplant.


----------



## scarab (22. Oktober 2009)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Was fährt man in dieser Saison eigentlich so lichtmäßig? Ich habe im Moment nur die silberne Sigma-Röhre, ist fürs Gelände ein wenig zu wenig



Nachdem ich diese DX am Dienstag bei kiko bestaunen durfte, habe ich mir die Lampe allerdings als Helmlampe direkt bestellt. Ist wohl für diesen Preis (ca. 54 EUR) unschlagbar.

Außerdem habe ich mir für die kalte Jahreszeit noch diese beheizbaren Schuheinlagen bestellt. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Interesse.

@kiko:
Ich habe Dein Karma gestern Abend bei Bernd abgegeben.

Ciao Jan


----------



## WilliamEallace (22. Oktober 2009)

Hi also ich fahr derzeit ne selbstbaulampe mit 3*cree xre r2 dürfte ungefair der helligkeit der dx p7 entsprechen! immoment ist bei mir eine tripple p7 in planung/bau die cree xp-g (r4 oder r5) leds machen aber auch lust auf nen neuen selbstbau, ne neue multichip led gibts ja leider nch nicht 

p.s. morgen kommt mein bike hier in münchen an und ich kann vorerst nichtmehr bei euch mitbiken :/


----------



## kiko (22. Oktober 2009)

scarab schrieb:


> Nachdem ich diese DX am Dienstag bei kiko bestaunen durfte, habe ich mir die Lampe allerdings als Helmlampe direkt bestellt. Ist wohl für diesen Preis (ca. 54 EUR) unschlagbar.
> 
> Außerdem habe ich mir für die kalte Jahreszeit noch diese beheizbaren Schuheinlagen bestellt. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Interesse.
> 
> ...



angekommen.
danke.
hier nochn bild von der gabel, die ich letzt weggeschmissen hab.
schade nich wahr?
nen kumpel hat vielleicht auch noch eine. soll ich nachhaken?
dann brauch ich die steuerrohrlänge.






[/URL][/IMG]

schon wieder nen platten. diesmal mit rennrad im dustern mitten aufn deich.

hab schon wieder die seuche.


----------



## scarab (23. Oktober 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> hier nochn bild von der gabel, die ich letzt weggeschmissen hab.
> schade nich wahr?



Oja, die sah ja noch ganz gut aus. Ist das tatsächlich eine Mag 21? Ich kenne die eigentlich nur in braun.



kiko schrieb:


> nen kumpel hat vielleicht auch noch eine. soll ich nachhaken?
> dann brauch ich die steuerrohrlänge.



Ja, gerne. Steuerrohrlänge kann ich Dir im Moment nicht sagen, da ich nicht in Bremen bin. Der Schaft wäre mir aber auch erstmal egal. Zur Not müsste ich mir eine andere Gabelbrücke mit Schaft besorgen. Die werden noch regelmäßig angeboten. Im Endeffekt bräuchte ich einen (möglichst langen) 1 1/8" Schaft ohne Gewinde.

Ciao Jan


----------



## cand.arch (24. Oktober 2009)

Ist morgen jemand unterwegs, oder sind alle nur noch nachts draußen?


----------



## FORT_man (24. Oktober 2009)

cand.arch schrieb:


> Ist morgen jemand unterwegs, oder sind alle nur noch nachts draußen?



Ich bin morgen unterwegs: 
11:30 am Weserwehr (ischa Freimaak) und dann in den guten alten Warwer Sand.

Gruß und bis morgen

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zarell (24. Oktober 2009)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Ich bin morgen unterwegs:
> 11:30 am Weserwehr (ischa Freimaak) und dann in den guten alten Warwer Sand.
> 
> Gruß und bis morgen
> ...



dann komm ich mit meinem Montanrad mal um 11:30 ans WW.
Aber nicht schießen!

Gruß
Andy


----------



## kiko (24. Oktober 2009)

is montag auch jemand untewegs?
bitte dann einen termin posten.
ich weiss aber noch nicht, ob ich dann zeit oder lust habe.
muss ich mir dann noch in ruhe überlegen.
der jenige braucht auch nicht auf mich zu warten.


----------



## cand.arch (24. Oktober 2009)

Ach herrje! Montag muß ich arbeiten und Sonntag ist mir 11:30 Uhr zu spät.

Dann mach ich mich mal alleine auf die Achse...


----------



## kiko (24. Oktober 2009)

cand.arch schrieb:


> Ach herrje! Montag muß ich arbeiten und Sonntag ist mir 11:30 Uhr zu spät.
> 
> Dann mach ich mich mal alleine auf die Achse...


----------



## ohneworte (24. Oktober 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> is montag auch jemand untewegs?
> bitte dann einen termin posten.
> ich weiss aber noch nicht, ob ich dann zeit oder lust habe.
> muss ich mir dann noch in ruhe überlegen.
> der jenige braucht auch nicht auf mich zu warten.



Du bist ja richtig entschlussfreudig heute und so präzise!


----------



## kiko (24. Oktober 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Du bist ja richtig entschlussfreudig heute und so präzise!



bin halt anpassungsfähig.
haste dich schon wieder langgemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zarell (25. Oktober 2009)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Ich bin morgen unterwegs:
> 11:30 am Weserwehr (ischa Freimaak) und dann in den guten alten Warwer Sand.
> 
> Gruß und bis morgen
> ...



Wegen heute Treffen am Weserwehr: Bitte dran denken, dass die Uhr letzte Nacht umgestellt wurde, d.h. eine Stunde zurückdrehen 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## steven912 (25. Oktober 2009)

scarab schrieb:


> Ist das tatsächlich eine Mag 21? Ich kenne die eigentlich nur in braun.



Das ist ne Rock Shox Quadra. Damit wollte RS damals der Manitou das Wasser abgraben  Als Kult-Retro-Teil in meinen Augen ziemlich ungeeignet, die Gabel hat den Sex-Appeal eines Kettler-Alu-Rads...


----------



## kiko (25. Oktober 2009)

steven912 schrieb:


> Das ist ne Rock Shox Quadra.



richtich. nu fällts mir wieder ein.


----------



## ohneworte (25. Oktober 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> bin halt anpassungsfähig.
> haste dich schon wieder langgemacht?



Ich hab schon verstanden was Du damit ausdrücken wolltest! Und langgemacht habe ich mich in letzter Zeit nicht, wie kommst Du darauf?


----------



## safe (25. Oktober 2009)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Ich bin morgen unterwegs:
> 11:30 am Weserwehr (ischa Freimaak) und dann in den guten alten Warwer Sand.
> 
> Gruß und bis morgen
> ...



Och Mensch, da hätt ich gestern nochmal reingucken sollen.. ich bin da heut spontan und ganz allein durch den Syker Wald gefegt


----------



## juk (25. Oktober 2009)

Das Bikerevier Öllager schrumpft.

Es grüßt der Alleinfahrer der niemanden warten lässt und Montag arbeiten  muss,
juk


----------



## kiko (25. Oktober 2009)

verstanden haben mich wohl alle.
meine intention scheint aber vergeblich.

na ja, dann bleibts eben, wie es ist.
bis mittwoch, falls mir bis dahin noch nix besseres einfällt.
stefan


----------



## ohneworte (25. Oktober 2009)

juk schrieb:


> Das Bikerevier Öllager schrumpft.
> 
> Es grüßt der Alleinfahrer der niemanden warten lässt und Montag arbeiten  muss,
> juk



Bauland?


----------



## ohneworte (25. Oktober 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> verstanden haben mich wohl alle.
> meine intention scheint aber vergeblich.
> 
> na ja, dann bleibts eben, wie es ist.
> ...



Und wie kommst Du jetzt auf die Idee ich hätte mich langgemacht?


----------



## kiko (25. Oktober 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und wie kommst Du jetzt auf die Idee ich hätte mich langgemacht?



abgesehen davon, das es ja nicht so unwahrscheinlich ist,

hatte ich in den letzten tagen etwas von einem verunfallten deines namens gelesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (25. Oktober 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bauland?



Jo, angeblich für 42 Grundstücke. Desweiteren ist noch ein Waldkindergarten geplant. Eine dritte Baustelle ist wohl auch geplant.


----------



## cand.arch (26. Oktober 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> verstanden haben mich wohl alle.
> meine intention scheint aber vergeblich.
> 
> na ja, dann bleibts eben, wie es ist.
> ...



Ach, in deinen Posts sind versteckte Botschaften enthalten, dass erklärt alles


----------



## ohneworte (26. Oktober 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> abgesehen davon, das es ja nicht so unwahrscheinlich ist,
> 
> hatte ich in den letzten tagen etwas von einem verunfallten deines namens gelesen.



Ach so, das letzte und einzige mal mit einem wirklich relevanten Sturz ist immer noch der vom 24-h Rennen in Steindorf aus Anfang Juli!


----------



## Geestraider (26. Oktober 2009)

war hier nicht mal die frage nach so ner art downhill 
also an der hunte gibt es die möglichkeit für ein paar schnelle höhenmeter


----------



## Zarell (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wollte mal fragen, ob es hier im Forum jemanden gibt, der Bunny-Hops gut beherrscht und möglicherweise mal Lust hätte ein wenig den Sprungcoach zu machen 
Vielleicht könnte man sich ja mal zu diesem Zweck treffen  und ein paar Pappkisten o.ä. bespringen. (bei mir ists zumindest meist mehr be- als überspringen)

würde mich jedenfalls über ein wenig Technikcoaching freuen!

Jemand sonst noch Interesse?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## kiko (27. Oktober 2009)

Zarell schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte mal fragen, ob es hier im Forum jemanden gibt, der Bunny-Hops gut beherrscht und möglicherweise mal Lust hätte ein wenig den Sprungcoach zu machen
> Vielleicht könnte man sich ja mal zu diesem Zweck treffen  und ein paar Pappkisten o.ä. bespringen. (bei mir ists zumindest meist mehr be- als überspringen)
> ...



fahr mit klickpedale, dann geht dat wie von selbst.


----------



## Zarell (27. Oktober 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> fahr mit klickpedale, dann geht dat wie von selbst.



nuja... so schlau war ich auch schon ;-). Ich bin mir sicher, es kann nicht schaden mal jemandem dabei zuzusehen, der den Bewegungsablauf gut beherrscht.


----------



## scarab (27. Oktober 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> apropro tails:
> ab-trail is frei. hat der liebe dino sich uns faulen säcken erbarmt?
> wie dem auch sei. für mittwoch kommender woche läute ich mal den ersten nightride ein.
> ich versuch das 2-3mal in gang zu schubsen. läuft dann noch nix, is die sache für mich  auch gestorben. oder sagt doch einfach, das ihr bevorzugt alleine fahren wollt.
> ...



Moin,

hab´mal mit meiner Anmeldung etwas abgewartet, um den morgigen Nightride nochmal rechtzeitig in Erinnerung zu rufen.

Ich bin jedenfalls auch dabei.

Ciao Jan


----------



## kiko (27. Oktober 2009)

hab euch mal nen paar bilders hochgeladen
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/23289
die fotosoftware sortiert rückwärtz.

mein rucksack liegt in 50m mitten aufn weg.

der reihenfolge nach:
karma stufe 1,2,3
dann dx stufe 1 und 2
dann beide volldampf.

ihr werdet euch schon zurechtfinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBRafi (28. Oktober 2009)

scarab schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hab´mal mit meiner Anmeldung etwas abgewartet, um den morgigen Nightride nochmal rechtzeitig in Erinnerung zu rufen.
> 
> ...



Ja, ich wär auch dabei. Wo und wann soll es denn losgehen? HaW?

Grüße,

Rafael


----------



## dinosaur (28. Oktober 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> hab euch mal nen paar bilders hochgeladen
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/23289
> die fotosoftware sortiert rückwärtz.
> 
> ...




Karma und dx zusammen ist ja voll brutal. Da sind die Tiere auf dem AB-Trail ja mindestens 'ne Woche blind wenn du vorbeigekommen bist

Der dino wird heute Abend mit bescheidener Beleuchtung den AB-Trail bezwingen. Treffen 19°° HaW
Ciao
dino


----------



## WilliamEallace (28. Oktober 2009)

hi

macht ihr dies we ne tour? wenn ja wann? weil sonst müsst ich mein licht mit nach bremen nehmen! ich hoffe mal ich krig das mtb von meim dad bei dem stehts ja eh nur im keller

mfg moritz


----------



## dinosaur (28. Oktober 2009)

Nettes Laternefahren heute.






[/URL][/IMG]
Mehr Bider in der Galeere
Ciao
dino


----------



## kiko (29. Oktober 2009)

...und da wir schon bei den bilders sind:





[/URL][/IMG]
nich das dat noch untergeht.


sorry ralle 
das schaut aber so bescheuert aus, das es schon wieder gut is.

bis denne


----------



## juk (29. Oktober 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> sorry ralle



Mit wem sprichst Du? Serien-Treppchenbesteiger Ralle is doch gar nicht mehr hier. 



kiko schrieb:


> das schaut aber so bescheuert aus, das es schon wieder gut is.



Aber wo Du recht hast, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1 (29. Oktober 2009)

juk schrieb:


> Mit wem sprichst Du? Serien-Treppchenbesteiger Ralle is doch gar nicht mehr hier.



A propos: 

Ralle: Vielen Dank nochmal für die gebrauchten Twister. Haben bei mir den dritten Frühling.


----------



## kiko (29. Oktober 2009)

sonntach hops ich ein wenig in der stadt rum.
wenn also jemand mit möchte.....


----------



## dinosaur (29. Oktober 2009)

juk schrieb:


> Mit wem sprichst Du? Serien-Treppchenbesteiger Ralle is doch gar nicht mehr hier.



Gestern hatte ich aber eine Erscheinung, die mich stark an RR erinnerte

Er wirkt jetzt halt im Verborgenen oder im Dunkeln

dino

ps: wieso hast du eigentlich gestern unentschuldigt gefehlt?


----------



## ohneworte (29. Oktober 2009)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Gestern hatte ich aber eine Erscheinung, die mich stark an RR erinnerte
> 
> Er wirkt jetzt halt im Verborgenen oder im Dunkeln
> 
> ...




Den auf dem Treppchen hab ich auch schon mal irgendwo gesehen!


----------



## juk (30. Oktober 2009)

dinosaur schrieb:


> ps: wieso hast du eigentlich gestern unentschuldigt gefehlt?



Ich operiere ebenfalls im Verbo(r)genen.  Mein Ausgangspunkt für Touren liegt nun ca. 50 Minuten weiter östlich. Und da ich keine Lust habe mit dem PKW zum Treff zu fahren, bin ich zukünftig wohl eher selten am HaW. 

Aber man soll nie nie sagen!


----------



## DAMDAM (30. Oktober 2009)

Manche Leute haben auch nach dem Studium einfach nicht mehr so viel Zeit  (Leider und zum Glück! -> Kann Jens sogar bestätigen  )

@ Dino 

Dich habe ich am Sonntag doch gesehen auf meinem Rückweg am Horner Bad  .

Gruß Christian

Heute keine Arbeit, aber auch keine Zeit


----------



## FORT_man (30. Oktober 2009)

So, am Sonntag soll das Wetter schlecht werden. Deshalb werde ich morgen, am Samstag um 12:00 am Weserwehr vorbeifahren.
Ziel:
der gute alte Warwer Sand.

Gruß Martin


----------



## juk (31. Oktober 2009)

FORT_man schrieb:


> So, am Sonntag soll das Wetter schlecht werden. Deshalb werde ich morgen, am Samstag um 12:00 am Weserwehr vorbeifahren.
> Ziel:
> der gute alte Warwer Sand.
> 
> Gruß Martin



Hmm.... Klingt nicht uninteressant. ABER ich verspreche nix! (Sorry Kiko!  )


----------



## kiko (31. Oktober 2009)

juk schrieb:


> (Sorry Kiko!  )



kein problem. ich bin intellektuell nur begrenzt aufnahmefähig, daher erschliesst sich mir die ganze überflüssige posterei der gebildeten zunft nicht so ganz.
drumrumgelaber is nich so mein ding.
sorry, hauptschüler.


----------



## juk (31. Oktober 2009)

Was hat das nu mit Bildung zu tun? Dachte es geht ums radeln und ums Termine einhalten. Wie dem auch sei, ich geh nu ins Bett damit ich morgen früh [TM] raus komm und am Weserwehr stehen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (31. Oktober 2009)

Scheiß kalt, aber ich mach mich gleich auf den Weg.


----------



## Tretkraft (31. Oktober 2009)

War eine schöne Tour heute im Warver Sand! Bin gut nach Hause gekommen (abgeholt worden) nach der Sattelstützenmisere.
Die ist inzwischen wieder repariert! Dank einer Spendersattelstütze, Säge und Feile für die Anpassungsarbeiten kann sich das Ergebnis sehen lassen und ist dank größer dimensionierter Schrauben jetzt hoffentlich resistenter bei plötzlichen Einschlägen meines Hinterteils! 

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## dinosaur (31. Oktober 2009)

Tretkraft schrieb:


> War eine schöne Tour heute im Warver Sand! Bin gut nach Hause gekommen (abgeholt worden) nach der Sattelstützenmisere.
> Die ist inzwischen wieder repariert! Dank einer Spendersattelstütze, Säge und Feile für die Anpassungsarbeiten kann sich das Ergebnis sehen lassen und ist dank größer dimensionierter Schrauben jetzt hoffentlich resistenter bei plötzlichen Einschlägen meines Hinterteils!
> 
> Gruß Dietmar



Die "Sitzregion" hat hoffentlich keinen anhaltenden Schaden genommen. Fully ist halt doch sicherer
Und die 5 Kilo Mehrgewicht meines Enduro hab ich fast garnicht gemerkt







[/URL][/IMG]
"Abhängen" im Warwer Sand

Ciao
dino


----------



## Geestraider (1. November 2009)

dinosaur schrieb:


> "Abhängen" im Warwer Sand



Nachmacher


----------



## Twinkie (1. November 2009)

Hee, bei Dinos Bild machen aber Mann und Maschine mehr her und im Sommer fahren kann ja jeder


----------



## Geestraider (1. November 2009)

bei uns stand halt das arbeitsgerät im mittelpunkt 
des weiteren war ich gestern auch unterwegs, aber ohne rumhängen, das macht im sommer mehr spass


----------



## padmoo (1. November 2009)

AAAHHH ich will auch mitfahren auf der nächsten Tour!!!!
Bin noch totaler Anfänger und hab auch noch kein richtiges MTB, bin aber hochmotiviert. 
Dachte schon die Saison wäre vorbei...


----------



## ohneworte (2. November 2009)

padmoo schrieb:


> AAAHHH ich will auch mitfahren auf der nächsten Tour!!!!
> Bin noch totaler Anfänger und hab auch noch kein richtiges MTB, bin aber hochmotiviert.
> Dachte schon die Saison wäre vorbei...



Moin padmoo,

was hast Du denn für ein Rad?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Twinkie (2. November 2009)

Die Schlamm- und Rotnasensaison hat doch grad erst angefangen. Aber ich muß zugeben ich fahr auch lieber, wenn ich mich nicht vor Fuß- und Ohrfrost schützen muß.

@Jens: Hast Du schon was rausbekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## padmoo (2. November 2009)

@ohneworte: ich trau mich gar nicht es zu sagen...
Ich hab ein Trekkingrad von Rixe (Roadbiker)


----------



## Hendrik1 (2. November 2009)

padmoo schrieb:


> @ohneworte: ich trau mich gar nicht es zu sagen...
> Ich hab ein Trekkingrad von Rixe (Roadbiker)



Das kann doch ein prima Einsteigercrosser werden. Schutzbleche, Gepäckträger, Lichtanlage, Ständer und alles andere, was  dem Fahren nicht zuträglich ist, abgeschraubt und rauf auf den Trail. Was hier gefahren wird, geht zumeist sogar mit dem Hollandrad. Zwar nicht so gut, aber es geht. Wer fahren will, der kann das auch.


----------



## padmoo (2. November 2009)

Ok, mal schaun wann ich dazu komme. Lichtanlage könnte schwierig werden, also zumindest für mich. Die Kabel verlaufen im Rahmen. Aber mein Voderlicht ist schon ab *g* das hat einen Bordstein nicht überlebt und ist abgebrochen tsts


----------



## scarab (2. November 2009)

Moin,

wie sieht´s denn mit dem nächsten Nightride aus? Ich schlage mal den Mittwoch oder Freitag vor.

Ciao Jan


----------



## kiko (2. November 2009)

scarab schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wie sieht´s denn mit dem nächsten Nightride aus? Ich schlage mal den Mittwoch oder Freitag vor.
> 
> Ciao Jan



da is wieder mein verständnisproblemchen.
ich hab absolut keine ahnung, was der post aussaegn soll.

da es keinen termin für die nächsten tage gibt und auch wieder kein anderer einen termin posten möchte,
wünsche ich euch einen ruhigen winter.
bis näxt jahr,
stefan


----------



## juk (3. November 2009)

Ja, wirklich ne Frechheit sowas zu posten!!!11elf

Da hat jemand Interesse zu biken und sucht Mitfahrer, ohne eine exakte Zeit zu nennen. Sauerei! Hier müssen Termine immer noch 3 Wochen vorher angemeldet werden! Dann hat natürlich nichts, aber auch GAR NICHTS dazwischen zu kommen. Aber am Montag mal eben für Mittwoch oder Freitag vorsichtig anzufragen, verstößt eindeutig gegen die Regeln. Geht gar nicht!

Kiko, sag doch einfach Du stehst Mittwoch um 1830 oder 1900 Uhr am Haw, dann sacht der Jan was er davon hält, und vielleicht fahrt ihr (und einige unangemeldete Gäste) dann eine nette Runde. Vielleicht hat aber keiner Zeit, wenn Du Zeit hast. Kann passieren. Das Leben ist nun mal kein Wunschkonzert.

Wie dem auch sei: Entspann Dich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scarab (3. November 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> da is wieder mein verständnisproblemchen.
> ich hab absolut keine ahnung, was der post aussaegn soll.



Ich wollte damit eigentlich nur in kurzen Worten folgendes sagen:

Am Mittwoch und Freitag dieser Woche habe ich nach der Arbeit unverplante Freizeit. Diese Zeit würde ich gerne für eine gepflegte Ausfahrt mit dem Fahrrad nutzen. Aufgrund der schlechten Lichtverhältnisse bietet sich die Benutzung einer Lichtquelle an. Da ich gerne mit jemanden gemeinsam fahre, biete ich zwei Termine an, um die Chancen für potenzielle Mietfahrer zu erhöhen. Ich würde dann von den alternativ vorgeschlagenen Termin den wählen, bei dem eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt möglich ist. Bei Bedarf würde ich auch beide Termine wahrnehmen.

Ich hoffe, mit diesen Ausführungen die Thread-Polizei milde gestimmt zu haben. Im Übrigen sollte sie sich auch mal diesen Post annehmen:



kiko schrieb:


> sonntach hops ich ein wenig in der stadt rum.
> wenn also jemand mit möchte.....


----------



## padmoo (3. November 2009)

Also ich habe theoretisch an beiden Tagen Zeit. Nehmt ihr auch einen Anfänger mit?
Wie weit wollt ihr denn fahren?


----------



## scarab (3. November 2009)

padmoo schrieb:


> Also ich habe theoretisch an beiden Tagen Zeit. Nehmt ihr auch einen Anfänger mit?
> Wie weit wollt ihr denn fahren?



Auch als Anfänger bist Du herzlich willkommen. In der Regel wird der sog. Autobahntrail gefahren. Sollten so ca. 35 km. Ich hoffe, Du hast zwischenzeitlich eine Lösung für das Licht gefunden. Andernfalls kann ich Dir einen Nightride nicht empfehlen.


----------



## padmoo (3. November 2009)

scarab schrieb:


> Auch als Anfänger bist Du herzlich willkommen. In der Regel wird der sog. Autobahntrail gefahren. Sollten so ca. 35 km. Ich hoffe, Du hast zwischenzeitlich eine Lösung für das Licht gefunden. Andernfalls kann ich Dir einen Nightride nicht empfehlen.




Ich mach mich gerade dran. Wenn ich eine Lösung hab sag ich bescheid.


----------



## padmoo (3. November 2009)

Ok, also Licht ist wieder dran. Ist nur die Frage wie lang das hält. Hätte vielleicht jemand ein Stecklicht das es mir zur Not leihen könnte auf der Tour?
Positiver Nebeneffekt der Aktion: Vorderen Schutzbleche sind ab, für die hinteren fehlt das passende Werkzeug...


----------



## kiko (3. November 2009)

ihr habt recht.
ich halt mich zurück.

danke für die bremse.


----------



## dinosaur (3. November 2009)

Der dino fährt morgen um 19°°Uhr ab HaW - aber nicht wenn es relevant regnet! Ich poste daher bis 17:30 eine definitive Zu-oder Absage

@padmoo: eine Dynamo-Leuchte taugt für einen nightride leider garnicht: wenn das Gelände schwierig wird fährt man langsam und sieht mit einem D-Licht dann nix mehr


----------



## padmoo (3. November 2009)

@dino mh, ok danke. Daran hab ich gar nicht gedacht... Dann werd ich mir wohl was anderes einfallen lassen. Jemand eine gute Alternative?? Stirnlampe, Stecklichter?


----------



## juk (3. November 2009)

Die Sigma Mirage als Endurance Kit ist für den Einstieg nicht sooo schlecht. 2 Lampen, 2 Nipacks, ne Helmhalterung und 'n Rücklicht ist auch dabei.


----------



## FORT_man (3. November 2009)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Der dino fährt morgen um 19°°Uhr ab HaW - aber nicht wenn es relevant regnet! Ich poste daher bis 17:30 eine definitive Zu-oder Absage
> (




Ich auch

Gruß und bis morgen

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scarab (3. November 2009)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Der dino fährt morgen um 19°°Uhr ab HaW - aber nicht wenn es relevant regnet! Ich poste daher bis 17:30 eine definitive Zu-oder Absage





Da kann ich nicht nein sagen.

Bis morgen
Jan


----------



## Twinkie (4. November 2009)

scarab schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, Du hast zwischenzeitlich eine Lösung für das Licht gefunden. Andernfalls kann ich Dir einen Nightride nicht empfehlen.


 Wenn Kiko oder Dino Dich von hinten anleuchten, gehts auch ohne..das schult die Sinne!    Jedenfalls ist der AB-Trail auch was für Newbies.


----------



## padmoo (4. November 2009)

menno, ich will auch mit *maul* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@twinkie haha 

Fährt vielleicht jemand am Wochenende, also tagsüber??


----------



## MTBRafi (4. November 2009)

OK, das Niederschlagsradar sieht noch ganz gut aus, werd also ebenfalls versuchen um 19h am HaW zu sein  Vielleicht komme ich heute ja besser in Tritt, ansonsten muss ich wieder den Windschatten ausnutzen 

Grüße & bis nachher,

Rafael


----------



## FORT_man (4. November 2009)

Hallöchen,

ich habe gerade schon mein Regenzeug ausgiebig getestet  und werde heute nicht dabei sein.

Gruß Martin


----------



## dinosaur (4. November 2009)

Im Vertrauen auf die moderne Technik (Niederschlagsradar) sagt der dino: fahren  fahren fahren fahren
Also, alle Unverzagten um 19°° am HAW.
Ciao
dino


----------



## ohneworte (5. November 2009)

Moin,

ich war gestern Abend ab 19.00 Uhr auch unterwegs, allerdings im Teuto. Seid Ihr wenigstens trocken geblieben? Bei uns kurz nach Abfahrt heftiger Regen und Hagel!

Allerdings durfte ich gestern das erste mal in meinem Leben in der freien Natur einen ausgewachsenen Feuersalamander bestaunen! Das hat schon was!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## scarab (5. November 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Seid Ihr wenigstens trocken geblieben? Bei uns kurz nach Abfahrt heftiger Regen und Hagel!



Moin,

zum Glück war es nur noch von unten etwas feucht gewesen. Auf dem Deich hätten wir auch fast unsere Beleuchtung ausmachen können, da der Vollmond am sternenklaren Himmel gestrahlt hat.

Ciao
Jan


----------



## ohneworte (5. November 2009)

scarab schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> zum Glück war es nur noch von unten etwas feucht gewesen. Auf dem Deich hätten wir auch fast unsere Beleuchtung ausmachen können, da der Vollmond am sternenklaren Himmel gestrahlt hat.
> 
> ...



Ihr Glücklichen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (6. November 2009)

Ich würde am Samstag gerne zwischen 10-11 Uhr auf eine Tour Richtung Bremer Süden aufbrechen. Dauer sollte so ca. 3 Std. sein und das Tempo sehr locker, da ich seit 4 Wochen nicht wirklich auf dem Rad gesessen habe und die letzte Woche krank war.


----------



## Tretkraft (6. November 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Ich würde am Samstag gerne zwischen 10-11 Uhr auf eine Tour Richtung Bremer Süden aufbrechen. Dauer sollte so ca. 3 Std. sein und das Tempo sehr locker, da ich seit 4 Wochen nicht wirklich auf dem Rad gesessen habe und die letzte Woche krank war.


 
Wäre dabei, könnte um 11 Uhr am Weserwehr sein!

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## safe (6. November 2009)

Das klingt gut, da bin ich dann auch um 11 am Wehr (diesmal MIT Hirnschale). Um spätestens 5 muß ich wieder zuhause sein, aber das sollte ja wohl machbar sein wenn's ca. drei Stunden radeln willst. Sonst verabschiede ich mich halt früher. Bis morgen dann!


----------



## FORT_man (6. November 2009)

Ich kann leider nicht mitkommen, da ich morgen nach Münster fahre. Viel Spaß beim Biken und laßt den Wald stehen.
Am kommenden Mittwoch ist das Wetter sicher wieder schön, dann geht es weiter 

Gruß Martinez


----------



## dinosaur (6. November 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> ...
> Allerdings durfte ich gestern das erste mal in meinem Leben in der freien Natur einen ausgewachsenen Feuersalamander bestaunen! Das hat schon was!
> 
> Grüsse
> Jens



für Jens http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=67365

Ciao
dino


----------



## maxihb (6. November 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> ...allerdings im Teuto.



Wo warst du denn da? Ist wohl ab Januar mein neues Trainingsbebiet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supermurkser (7. November 2009)

Kann man in Nordeutschland überhaupt MTB fahren 
Weil wenig Landschaft,keine Steigungen und Abfahrten etc.Irgendwie Einöde.
Na ja..viel freie Wiesenfläche.Das ist aber auch nicht der bringer.War letztes Jahr mal da oben (auch Bremen) und hab mir so gedacht:ne,hier würd ich Mental eingehen.Und das Wetter... Grausam.


----------



## safe (7. November 2009)

Naja, also das geht schon.. Zugegeben, vor allem wenn man hier in der Stadt wohnt, dann muß man schon ein bisschen fahren um sich mal austoben zu können. Und immer im Flachland zu fahren ist auch nicht so ohne, geht halt nie bergab, wo man sich einfach mal rollen lassen könnte, man muß immer petten.

Und das Wetter - naja, da gewöhnt man sich halt dran. Sind halt keine Schönwetterbiker hier oben. Heute regnets auch wieder, wird 'ne tolle Ausfahrt.


----------



## ohneworte (7. November 2009)

maxihb schrieb:


> Wo warst du denn da? Ist wohl ab Januar mein neues Trainingsbebiet...



Moin Maxi,

Kloster Oesede - Wellendorf! Gibt deutlich mehr Höhenmeter als hier zu sammeln! Mit der Truppe um Kalle Schriewer, der jeden Mittwoch Abend um 19.00 Uhr und Samstag um 14.00 Uhr an seinem Laden in Hilter die Touren startet (ist dann für Ortsunkundige der ideale Tourenguide!).

Wie kommt der Ortswandel denn zustande?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## maxihb (7. November 2009)

na von der Bikegruppe habe ich schon gehört... da werde ich mich dann mal einklinken, da kann ich dann meine völlige Orientierungslosigkeit ablegen...

Ich werde mich auf eigenen Wunsch versetzen lassen... Mal n neues Betätigungsfeld...


----------



## Geestraider (10. November 2009)

Supermurkser schrieb:


> Kann man in Nordeutschland überhaupt MTB fahren
> Weil wenig Landschaft,keine Steigungen und Abfahrten etc.Irgendwie Einöde.
> Na ja..viel freie Wiesenfläche.Das ist aber auch nicht der bringer.War letztes Jahr mal da oben (auch Bremen) und hab mir so gedacht:ne,hier würd ich Mental eingehen.Und das Wetter... Grausam.



das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen 
klar kann man hier fahren, sehr gut sogar, die umgebung hat einiges zu bieten. klar würde ich mir auch einen berg vor der haustüre wünschen aber so weit sind die auch nicht weg, harburger berge, teuto, deister & harz z.b., alles innerhalb von 2 stunden mit dem auto zu erreichen.
und es gibt noch mehr vorteile, man kann quasi das ganze jahr fahren, manch einer hat hier schon 1000km oder mehr in den beinen bevor man in den bergen überhaupt erst ans biken denken kann 
und was heisst hier wenig landschaft, gibt massig wälder und 500hm bekommt man hier auch locker zusammen. ok, dafür muss man dann 70-100km fahren aber das ist für einen "norddeutschen biker" kein problem


----------



## MaHaHnE (10. November 2009)

Moin allerseits.
Nachdem ich nun mein Spicy am Wochenende abgeholt habe, war ich heute mal im Syker Berg fahren. Nette Gegend Ich war nun nur auf der Seite der Wolfsschlucht. Ist auf der anderen Seite noch etwas, wo es sich zu fahren lohnt?  Kann man sich Euch mal anschliessen?

Beste Grüße,
Marcus


----------



## dinosaur (10. November 2009)

Geestraider schrieb:


> das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen
> klar kann man hier fahren, sehr gut sogar, die umgebung hat einiges zu bieten. klar würde ich mir auch einen berg vor der haustüre wünschen aber so weit sind die auch nicht weg, harburger berge, teuto, deister & harz z.b., alles innerhalb von 2 stunden mit dem auto zu erreichen.
> und es gibt noch mehr vorteile, man kann quasi das ganze jahr fahren, manch einer hat hier schon 1000km oder mehr in den beinen bevor man in den bergen überhaupt erst ans biken denken kann
> und was heisst hier wenig landschaft, gibt massig wälder und 500hm bekommt man hier auch locker zusammen. ok, dafür muss man dann 70-100km fahren aber das ist für einen "norddeutschen biker" kein problem



 nix hinzuzufügen

@MaHaHnE: ich weiss ja nicht, was du mit "anderer Seite" meinst aber es gibt noch den Krusenberg in Barrien und den Warwer Sand in Ristedt. Anschliessen immer gerne!

@all:nightride klappt bei mir morgen leider nicht

Ciao
dino


----------



## juk (10. November 2009)

dinosaur schrieb:


> @all:nightride klappt bei mir morgen leider nicht



Verständlich. Gibt ja auch gutes Alternativprogramm.


----------



## FORT_man (10. November 2009)

Hallöchen,

morgen abend, 18:30 am HaW zum Geländesportradfahren mit Lenkertaschenlampe.

bis morgen

Martinez


----------



## FORT_man (11. November 2009)

Nochmal Hallöchen,

das Wetter ist wieder mal für den Arm, wird bei mir nix mit fahren. 
Deshalb gehe ich heute in die Kneipe.

Am Wochenende geht es weiter

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (12. November 2009)

Ich wollte Sonntag mal wieder eine kleine Runde drehen. Wenn jemand Interesse hat mitzufahren kann er sich gerne melden. Zeitlich bin ich relativ flexibel was die Startzeit angeht. Ziel und Richtung ist mir auch egal. Dauer ca. 3 Std..

Gruß Christian


----------



## cand.arch (14. November 2009)

Sonntag könnte ich mir auch vorstellen. Treffen um 11:00 Uhr? Wo auch immer...


----------



## Zarell (14. November 2009)

Moin,

Martin und  ich fahren morgen (Sonntag 15.11.) in die Harburger Berge zum GelÃ¤ndesportradfahren *schÃ¶ner Ausdruck*. Treffpunkt wÃ¤re dazu 9:00 Uhr am Hbf Bremen und zwar am innenstadtseitigen Haupteingang des Bahnhofs drauÃen vor der TÃ¼r. Wir wollten mit einem Niedersachsen-Ticket (28â¬) fahren, das insgesamt 5 Personen erlaubt. Es wÃ¤ren also innerhalb unseres Tickets noch 3 PlÃ¤tze frei. Pro Rad kommen noch 4,50 â¬ fÃ¼r Hin- und RÃ¼ckfahrt zusammen dazu. Ich schÃ¤tze dass wir gegen 18-19 Uhr spÃ¤testens wieder in Bremen sein werden.

Jemand Lust mitzukommen?
Gefahren wird bei jedem Wetter.

GruÃ
Andy


----------



## Tretkraft (14. November 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Ich wollte Sonntag mal wieder eine kleine Runde drehen. Wenn jemand Interesse hat mitzufahren kann er sich gerne melden. Zeitlich bin ich relativ flexibel was die Startzeit angeht. Ziel und Richtung ist mir auch egal. Dauer ca. 3 Std..
> 
> Gruß Christian


 
Ich hätte wohl Lust hier zu fahren, in unserer schönen Bremer Umgebung!
 Kann auch ab 11 Uhr. Wo?

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## ohneworte (14. November 2009)

Ich bin morgen auch für GELÄNDERADBEWEGUNGEN zu haben!


----------



## MTBRafi (14. November 2009)

Zarell schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Martin und  ich fahren morgen (Sonntag 15.11.) in die Harburger Berge zum Geländesportradfahren *schöner Ausdruck*. Treffpunkt wäre dazu 9:00 Uhr am Hbf Bremen und zwar am innenstadtseitigen Haupteingang des Bahnhofs draußen vor der Tür. Wir wollten mit einem Niedersachsen-Ticket (28) fahren, das insgesamt 5 Personen erlaubt. Es wären also innerhalb unseres Tickets noch 3 Plätze frei. Pro Rad kommen noch 4,50  für Hin- und Rückfahrt zusammen dazu. Ich schätze dass wir gegen 18-19 Uhr spätestens wieder in Bremen sein werden.
> 
> ...



Hmm, Harburger Berge klingt nicht uninteressant... Seid ihr denn einigermaßen ortskundig, habe nämlich keinen Plan von der Location  Wenn es allerdings morgen zu sehr regnet oder so werd ich nicht unbedingt erscheinen, deshalb sage ich hier mal nur unverbindlich zu.

Grüße,

Rafael


----------



## Zarell (14. November 2009)

MTBRafi schrieb:


> Hmm, Harburger Berge klingt nicht uninteressant... Seid ihr denn einigermaßen ortskundig, habe nämlich keinen Plan von der Location  Wenn es allerdings morgen zu sehr regnet oder so werd ich nicht unbedingt erscheinen, deshalb sage ich hier mal nur unverbindlich zu.
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Rafael



Hallo Rafael,

Martin und ich sind ausreichend ortskundig, das ist kein Problem.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## cand.arch (14. November 2009)

Die Harburger Berge sind verlockend, aber leider habe ich morgen nicht den ganzen Tag zur Verfügung.

Wollen wir uns um 11:00 Uhr am Weserwehr treffen und dann raus nach Barrien oder Achim fahren?


----------



## Tretkraft (14. November 2009)

Muß doch leider einen Rückzieher machen, mir ist etwas dazwischengekommen. Werde morgen früh schon um ca. 9:30 fahren und dann nur ca. 2Std. Vielleicht ein anderen mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (14. November 2009)

Dann sagen wir doch 11:00 Uhr Weser Wehr für alle die in Bremen fahren wollen und 11:40 Uhr für Jens beim Sparmarkt in Kirchweyhe? . 

Ich wollte wieder so 2-3 Stunden rollen, um auch noch etwas vom Tag zu haben danach. 

Bis morgen

Gruß Christian


----------



## ohneworte (14. November 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Dann sagen wir doch 11:00 Uhr Weser Wehr für alle die in Bremen fahren wollen und 11:40 Uhr für Jens beim Sparmarkt in Kirchweyhe? .
> 
> Ich wollte wieder so 2-3 Stunden rollen, um auch noch etwas vom Tag zu haben danach.
> 
> ...




Moin,

sollte ich um 11:40 nicht beim Spar sein, dann bitte nicht auf mich warten! Fahre evtl. bereits um 09.00 Uhr hier in Vilsen (auch um noch was vom Tag zu haben), endgültige Entscheidung ist noch nicht gefallen.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## cand.arch (15. November 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> ... bitte nicht auf mich warten! Fahre evtl. bereits um 09.00 Uhr hier in ...



Das werde ich wohl auch so machen...

Bis denn


----------



## ohneworte (15. November 2009)

Moin,

ich fahre jetzt hier los, also nachher nicht auf mich warten!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## DAMDAM (15. November 2009)

So ich bin auch wieder zu hause! 4 Std. durch Syke, Barrien, Bassum etc. etwas über 80 km. 

Mein Fazit von heute: 

Ich werde keine Aussage mehr zu Touren machen und wieder alleine fahren. Vielleicht komme ich mal vorbei, wenn jemand hier eine Tour ankündigt, aber für mich hat sich das Thema in diesem Forum erledigt! 


Gruß Christian


----------



## ohneworte (15. November 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> So ich bin auch wieder zu hause! 4 Std. durch Syke, Barrien, Bassum etc. etwas über 80 km.
> 
> Mein Fazit von heute:
> 
> ...



Sorry Christian,

aber ich wollte gegen Mittag wieder zu Hause sein. Hier lag halt noch einiges an Arbeit an!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (15. November 2009)

@ Jens 

Ist auch absolut nicht gegen Dich! Ist mehr und mehr das Gefühl, was sich in der letzten Zeit bei mir breit gemacht hat und die Art und Weise was hier in der letzten Zeit im Forum steht. 

Aber lassen wir das, sonst kommt die selbsternannte "Postpolizei" wieder und schimpft wieder, dass es nicht ums biken geht  !


----------



## juk (16. November 2009)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> [...]die Art und Weise[...]



Welche denn? 

Wenn ich hier die letzten Posts so quer lese, hat niemand verbindlich zugesagt. Eine doch-wieder-Absage kam rechtzeitig. Da kann man nichts gegen sagen.

Vielleicht sollte der ein oder andere es ewas lockerer sehen, wenn er trotz Anfrage allein fahren muss. 

P.S.: Ich möcht hier nicht Thread-Polizei sein, sondern nur für *mehr Lockerheit* werben!


----------



## FORT_man (16. November 2009)

Hallöchen,

zur Auflockerung jetzt der Bericht vom Sonntag:
Andy,Rafael und ich haben uns um 9:00 am Bahnhof getroffen und sind dann locker nach Harburg gefahren.
Vom Harburger Bahnhof sind es mit dem Rad ca. 20 Minuten, wir waren um 11:00 da.
Die Hamburger MTB-Kollegen hatten sich schon zur 11:00 Runde versammelt, dem guten Wetter entsprechend waren es 15 (oder 14?) 
Egal, an der Kärntner Hütte gibt es wohl mehrere feste Termine, Hamburg ist eben doch größer als unser Dorf mit Straßenbahn
Wir wollten uns mal überraschen lassen und haben uns da dran gehängt-ich kenne im Bereich Kärnter Hütte auch ein paar hübsche kleine Single-Trails, wir sind gestern dann aber über einige Wald-Autobahnen Richtung Evesdorfer Heide (oder so) links der Autobahn gefahren.
Die Gegend ist dort sehr schlammig und rutschig, wenn man dort in Kompaniestärke durchfährt, ist das schon manchmal zäh.
Egal, der erste GAU ließ dann auch nicht lange auf sich warten:
Ein Hamburger Kollege versuchte zügig ein tiefes Schlammloch zu durchqueren, ein Stock verhakte sich im Schaltwerk und zerstörte dieses komplett, wir konnten die Einzelteile aus dem Schlamm pulen. 
Ersatz-Schaltwerk hatte niemand dabei, lange Gesichter, Ratlosigkeit und Nase-Popeln waren angesagt.
60 Sekunden später der zweite (Super)-GAU:
Zwischenruf von Andy:
"Habt Ihr mein Garmin gesehen? Hat jemand das genommen?"
Garmin weg (300 Euro verwesen im Hamburger Schlamm, noch mehr lange Gesichter, die Nerven liegen langsam blank).
Das Ding war weg, dann kommt dann aus der HH-Gruppe noch so einer na ich sach mal so vom Typ her Architekt aus Blankenese (mit Sonnenbrille aus der aktuellen Paris Hilton Kollektion) und fängt an wie ein Therapeut herumzulabern:
"Du, ich finde das nicht gut, daß Du hier die Gruppe verdächtigst, von wegen Vertrauen und so..."
Arghh, es fing an zu menscheln, und wir haben uns dann getrennt:
Die heilen Hamburger sind weitergefahren, der arme Kerl pulte weiter an seinen Schaltwerk-Einzelteilen herum und wir haben uns auf die Suche nach dem Garmin gemacht:
15 Minuten später ist es tatsächlich wieder aufgetaucht und wir haben uns auf den Weg in meine geliebten Schwarzen Berge gemacht:
Wildpark-Trail, Paul Roth-Stein und Karlstein, zwischendurch sehr viele Single-Trails, Abfahrten, Wurzeln-das volle Programm eben 
Ich war noch müde, da ich schlecht geschlafen hatte und habe mich bei den schwierigeren Passagen ein wenig zurückgehalten-näxtes Mal mehr.
Es waren ca. 800 Hm, Andy hat das aufgezeichnet.
Wetter war die meiste Zeit sehr gut, zum Schluß gab es Regen.
Bilder werde ich noch hochladen.
Fazit:
Super Sache, es war nicht das letzte Mal, das wir mit dem Zug nach Harburg gefahren sind.
Ich (wir) werden das nächste Mal bei passender Gelegenheit (und Wetter) natürlich rechtzeitig hier Bescheid geben.
Die Sache mit dem Niedersachsen-Ticket ist prima, je mehr Leute mitfahren, desto billiger wird es (25 Euro für max. 5 Leute, die Bikes kosten 4,5 Euronen pro Person extra-da wäre man für einen Zehner dabei).
So, das war es für heute, mir tun schon die Finger vom Tippen weh 

Gruß und bis die Tage

Martinez


----------



## Zarell (16. November 2009)

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen, war eine Super Tour!

Freue mich auf die Fotos.

hier der Link zur Route:

http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=419803

Gruß
Andy

achja.. die Höhenmeter der GPS-Messung sind natürlich mit Vorsicht zu genießen.


----------



## juk (17. November 2009)

Wär gerne dabei gewesen! Familiäre Verpflichtungen hielten mich von einer Teilnahme an der Reise jedoch ab. Aber näxtes Mal...!!!


----------



## dinosaur (18. November 2009)

Hallo,
angesichts der für heute abend prognostizierten erhöhten Luftfeuchtigkeit werde ich meinen nightride auf Morgen verschieben.
Ich starte 19°° HaW mit Noppenreifen. Mitfahrer willkommen. Strecke: AB-trail, ggf. mit Norderweiterung. Fahrtzeit ca 2-2,5Std., je nach Strecke
Ciao
dino


----------



## Trailbiker66 (18. November 2009)

FORT_man schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> zur Auflockerung jetzt der Bericht vom Sonntag:
> Andy,Rafael und ich haben uns um 9:00 am Bahnhof getroffen und sind dann locker nach Harburg gefahren.
> ...




Hallo Bremer,

ich kann es mir,als Hamburger Biker, nicht nehmen lassen ein paar Anmerkungen zur oben beschriebenen Story zu machen.

Ich weiß nicht wie es bei euch gehandhabt wird,aber ich finde es richtig wenn aufgekommene Mißstimmung,durch eine unüberlegte Verdachtsäuserung,direkt angesprochen wird. Keine Reaktion darauf und die obige Beschreibung des hamburger Mitfahrers ist schon armselig.
Vergessen wurde auch zu erwähnen,daß wir euch später wiedergetroffen haben und nachfragten ,ob ihr das Nav-Gerät wiedergefunden habt.Es wurde bestätigt und spätestens jetzt hätte der Bremer, der uns des Diebstahls verdächtigt hat, Rückrat zeigen können und sich entschuldigen können .

Übrigens lassen wir Mitfahrer im Defekt- oder Verletzungsfall grundsätzlich nicht einfach allein zurück,es sei denn derjenige sagt er kommt zurecht und wir können weiterfahren !! 

Ich denke ihr habt jetzt beide Seiten des Vorfalls gelesen und könnt euch eure Meinung bilden. 

MfG Michael


----------



## Kono (19. November 2009)

Hallo Bremer  und besonders die Gruppe die uns letzten Sonntag in den HaBes besucht haben.

Da ich und der "Architekt" die meiste Zeit die Gruppe geführt haben, möchte ich ein paar klärende Worte anbringen, bevor Tor und Schlüssel sich hier grundlos an die Gurgel gehen.

Für die aller meisten begann die Tour an der Kärntner Hütte. Es ist daher nur vernünftig sich erstmal warm zu fahren. Selbstverständlich hätte ich euch alle sofort und zuerst 5km Trails und Rampen rauf und runter schicken können, echt toll auf kalte Muskeln. Daher macht man erstmal gemütlich ein paar Höhenmeter auf der Waldautobahn. Ab den Zeitpunkt wo es schwieriger wurde mussten die Bremer Kollegen ja leider den Garmin suchen...
Der "arme Kerl" ist gar nicht arm, zumindest nicht geistig arm. Ich kenne Sven und wenn Sven sagt er kommt zurecht, dann kommt er zurecht. Schaltwerke und Schaltaugen brechen zuweilen schon mal ab. Sven wohnt in der Nähe, baut sich ein Triplespeeder und fährt nach Hause. Punkt. Da mache ich mir keine 5 Sekunden Sorge. Ich finde den unterschwelligen Ton zwischen den Zeilen, wir hätten den armen Kerl da einfach sitzen lassen, weil uns der arme Kerl einfach nicht interessiert, allerdings für unangebracht und falsch.
Die Bemerkung "Hat jemand das genommen?" (das Garmin GPS) wurde, so hoffe und glaube ich, falsch aufgenommen. Ich gehe mal inständig davon aus, dass die Äußerung im Sinne von "Hoppla, es ist nicht mehr an meinem Lenker. Hat jemand von euch es gerade abgenommen und wirft einen Blick auf die Karte?" gedacht war. Alle anderen Interpretationen würden nämlich tatsächlich die gesamte Gruppe unter Generalverdacht stellen "es genommen zu haben". Und das mag der Architekt nicht und ich auch nicht. Ich persönlich finde die Aussage "Arghh, es fing an zu menscheln..." irgendwie unpassend. Auch wenn ich den Moment, wo so ein 300 Garmin weg ist und die Nerven blank liegen, gut verstehen kann.
Der Garmin ist ja wieder da, wir hatten alle unseren Spaß (bis auf Sven) und so liest und schreibt man sich, oder besser noch: man trifft sich mal wieder auf eine schöne Runde durch den Wald.
Bis demnächst,
Grüße aus Hamburg
Kono


----------



## cand.arch (19. November 2009)

schön zu lesen


----------



## ohneworte (19. November 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Hallo Bremer  und besonders die Gruppe die uns letzten Sonntag in den HaBes besucht haben.
> 
> Da ich und der "Architekt" die meiste Zeit die Gruppe geführt haben, möchte ich ein paar klärende Worte anbringen, bevor Tor und Schlüssel sich hier grundlos an die Gurgel gehen.
> 
> ...




Moin,

ich denke hiermit dürfte der Vorfall ja entspannt aufgeklärt worden sein! 

Entspannte Grüsse aus dem ruhigen Niedersachsen südlich von Bremen
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steven912 (20. November 2009)

Wetter gut morgen, gehe fahren im Warwer Sand. Bin so gegen 10.30 an der Ecke Warwer Str/Am Waldesgrund (neben dem Sportplatz). Wer also ein bisschen mitrollen möchte, kann sich gerne anschließen. Auch, weil ich mich immer noch nicht besonders gut dort auskenne 

Greetz, René


----------



## safe (20. November 2009)

So'n Mist, ich hab morgen keine Zeit. Aber ich werd wohl mal versuchen da gleich noch runterzuballern, nach dem Frühstück, auch wenn ich ein bisschen spät dran bin. Mal sehn wie viel Licht ich da noch hab.


----------



## Zarell (23. November 2009)

Moin,

hat jemand Lust am nächsten Sonntag (29.11) mit dem Zug nach Harburg in die Hamburger Berge zu fahren?
Bis jetzt siehts auch nur nach leichtem Regen aus ;-) : http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuel...sage_details/?id=DE0004130141&d=6&prev=16days


Gruß
Z


----------



## safe (23. November 2009)

Zarell schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hat jemand Lust am nächsten Sonntag (29.11) mit dem Zug nach Harburg in die Hamburger Berge zu fahren?
> Bis jetzt siehts auch nur nach leichtem Regen aus ;-) : http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuel...sage_details/?id=DE0004130141&d=6&prev=16days
> ...



evtl. schon, will mich da aber (noch) nicht festlegen. Ich laß es mir noch mal durch den Kopf gehen, und melde mich dann spätestens Mittwoch noch mal.


----------



## dinosaur (24. November 2009)

Der dino sagt:
*Ein Tag ohne biken ist ein verlorener Tag*
Morgen ist nightride angesagt
19°° HaW, Noppenreifen, Fahrtdauer 2-2,5 Stunden (länger macht's mein Akku nicht mehr und der neue trailbrenner ist noch nicht da)
Wetterbedingt erfolgt die *definitive*Zu-oder Absage Morgen bis 17:30
Ciao
dino


ps: wir werden eher snell smutzig als smutzig snell sein


----------



## ohneworte (24. November 2009)

dinosaur schrieb:


> Der dino sagt:
> *Ein Tag ohne biken ist ein verlorener Tag*
> Morgen ist nightride angesagt
> 19°° HaW, Noppenreifen, Fahrtdauer 2-2,5 Stunden (länger macht's mein Akku nicht mehr und der neue trailbrenner ist noch nicht da)



Wohl zum Glück für alle Mitfahrer!


----------



## juk (25. November 2009)

Jens, wo denkst Du hin? Jetzt *muss* er schnell fahren! Locker war gestern.


----------



## dinosaur (25. November 2009)

Wieder ein verlorener Tag

Heute *kein * nightride für den dino. Die aktuelle Wetterlage spricht für eine andere Abendbeschäftigung. 

Ciao
dino


----------



## safe (25. November 2009)

Ich muß dann wohl auch mal absagen was den Sonntag in HH angeht, kann leider nicht mitkommen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FORT_man (28. November 2009)

So, ich schreibe noch mal was:

Sonntag morgen, 11:00 am Weserwehr zum Montanradfahren und Bäumezählen im Warwer Sand.
Wenn das Wetter total grottig sein sollte, werde ich mich hier noch rechtzeitig melden.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Zarell (28. November 2009)

FORT_man schrieb:


> So, ich schreibe noch mal was:
> 
> Sonntag morgen, 11:00 am Weserwehr zum Montanradfahren und Bäumezählen im Warwer Sand.
> Wenn das Wetter total grottig sein sollte, werde ich mich hier noch rechtzeitig melden.
> ...



jo, ich habe Hamburg mal wegen Wetter geknickt. Wenn nicht gerade die Welt untergeht, dann bin ich am Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr am WW.

Andy


----------



## ohneworte (29. November 2009)

Zarell schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hat jemand Lust am nächsten Sonntag (29.11) mit dem Zug nach Harburg in die Hamburger Berge zu fahren?
> Bis jetzt siehts auch nur nach leichtem Regen aus ;-) : http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuel...sage_details/?id=DE0004130141&d=6&prev=16days
> ...




Moin,

ich hätte auch durchaus an einer Tour in die Harburger Berge in der nächsten Zeit!

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Zarell (29. November 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hätte auch durchaus an einer Tour in die Harburger Berge in der nächsten Zeit!
> 
> ...



Ja moin,

können ja mal schauen, was das nächste Wochenende wettertechnisch hergibt.

Andy


----------



## dinosaur (30. November 2009)

Am Mittwoch soll es kühl aber *trocken* sein. Also nightride-Wetter
Es wird nicht zu lang werden, denn bei Kälte hält mein Akku noch kürzer
Definitive Zu / Absage gibts bis 17:30.
Ciao
dino


----------



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

